# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  روايتي الأولى ::ذايب في هواهم::

## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم


((الجزء الأول))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسمه مقلب القلوب والأبصار..

قصتنا رومنسية ,, إجتماعيه ,, بمعنى أصح كوكتيل راح تعيشون أجواء متعدده معانا .. تناقش كثير من قضايا المجتمع "الحب""الإهمال""العنف""مشاكل المراهقين""الصداقه""الدراسه بالخارج" والكثيييييير من القضايا ,,
في البدايه راح اعطيكم تعريف عن شخصيات قصتنا الرئيسيه ...

عائلة ناصر(أبو فيصل)
*فضيله أم حنونه على أولادها أم لـ5 بنات وولد مديره في مدرسه ثانويه محبوبه عند أكثر طالباتها متفاهمه وديموقراطيه متوسطه في العمر..

*ناصر رجل أعمال معروف حنون على أولاده متفاهم مع زوجته..

*فيصل شاب وسيم وجميل وجذاب عمره 25سنه يدرس في فرنسا قسم محاسبه بقى له سنه ويتخرج,, أسمر وعيونه عسليه خشمه سلة سيف وطويل ونحيف ع شوية عضلات تبع تمارين الحديد وسوالف العضلات,,عليه شموخ يذبح البنات,, مسمى لبنت خاله رزان من لمن كانو صغار ...

*مها أكبر بنت عند فضيله وناصر عمرها 20 متزوجه أسامه واحد من معارفهم مرتاحه وسعيده معاه عندهم طفل  عمره سنه(ريان)..

*دانا بنت في قمة النعومه وجميله جمال هادئ وجذابه بنعومتها عمرها 17سنه طالعه ثالث ثانوي قسم علمي,, بشرتها قمحيه صااافيه رشيقه وينقال عنها أحيانا نحيفه تاخد كثير من ملامح أخوها فيصل بس عشان أنها بنت وملامحها أنعم وعيونها رماديه وشعرها اللي يغطي ثلاثة أرباع ظهرها كستنائي محبوبه عند الكل وقريبه لكل أخوانها..

*عهد بنوته حبوبه ونعومه عمرها 16سنه طالعه ثاني ثانوي حساسه وتعشق النت نحيفه وبشرتها بيضاء عيونها سوداء وفيها لمعه رماديه خفيفه شعرها ينزل من ع أكتافها ...

*ملاك ماتقل جمالا عن خواتها عمرها 12سنه طالعه ثاني متوسط النت هو عالمها الخاص تؤمن بالقصص والروايات ...

*أخيرا غلا عمرها 6سنوات في الروضه طالعه للمدرسه ...

*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:

عائلة عبد العزيز(أبو فهد)..

*عبد العزيز رجل أعمال معروف شريك لناصر في حلاله وأملاكه أخو فضيله زوجة ناصر حنون ع أولاده ...

*مريم أخت ناصر و زوجة عبد العزيز مرتاحه مع زوجها حنونه ومتعلقه بأولادها كثير وخصوصاً رزان ...

*ريهام أكبر بنت عند مريم وعبد العزيز عمرها27 متزوجه طلال ولد خالتها مرتاحين وسعيدين مع بعض عندهم بنت (رهف)عمرها 6سنوات و(أحمد)عمره 3سنوات و(روابي )عمرها2 سنه ...

*فهد شاب وسيم وجداب عمره 24سنه يدرس مع فيصل في فرنسا قسم هندسه كهربائيه بقى له سنتين ويتخرج قريب جداً من فيصل ,, حنطي وعيونه سوداء ورموشه كثيفه طويل لكن أقصر شوي من فيصل وطبعاً بما أنه صاحب فيصل وولد عمته وولد خاله في نفس الوقت فهو يميل لتمارين الحديد ...

*رزان بنت في قمة الجمال عليها جمال خيالي وجسم ماشاء الله عمرها 17 سنه في نفس عمر دانا وهم صاحبات الروح بالروح طويله طول مناسب لأنها بنت وجسمها رشيق ينقال عنها أحيانا نحيفه بيضاء وبشرتها صافيه عواينها وساع خشمها سلة سيف ورموشها كثيفه شعرها عسلي يغطي ظهرها كامل عليها ابتسامه تذوخ أقل وصف ينقال أنها آية جمال..

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

عائلة سلمان(أبو شوق)ولد أخت نورة أخت ناصر ومريم ...

*سلمان أب حنون ع بنته الوحيده شوق اللي عمرها 6سنوات وولده(جاسم)اللي عمره 4شهور,, متزوج هنادي مرتاح وسعيد معاها حنون ع أخوانه عقب عين أمه وأبوه ...

*طلال زوج ريهام بنت عبد العزيز ...

*هنادي زوجة سلمان سعيده ومرتاحه معاه ...

*رؤى أخت سلمان الكبيره عمرها 24 متزوجه سعيده مع زوجها رائد عندها وبنوته عمرها 6شهور (ريوف) ...

*راشد شاب عمره23عمرة بين فيصل وفهد عزابي ويعشق شي أسمه حاسب وهو تخصصه ,, ماشاء الله معتمد ع نفسه عنده محل كمبيوتر ويدرس الماستر في الجامعه آخر سمستر وسيم وأبيض وطوله متوسط بالنسبه لأنه ولد يحب تمارين القوى أكتافه عراض بار بأخته رؤى ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

بكذا أكون عرفتكم ع الشخصيات الرئيسيه وأن شاء الله راح تتعرفون ع الباقي..

نبدأ..
"أجمل اللحضات أن تحتضننا أرضا واحده"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 5بعد صلاة الفجر في فلا فاضل بالتحديد في غرفة رزان..

بعد الصلاة أنسدحت رزان ع سريرها توها مغمضه عينها رن جوالها..
رزان: يالله صباح خير سكنهم بمساكنهم
دانا: هههههههههه أزعجتك
رزان: لا بس توها بتغمض عيني صحيتيني
دانا: أهااا رزونة قلبي طلبتك قولي تم
رزان: ع حسب الطلب
دانا: ما أقول إلا مااااالت
رزان: هذي اللي بتطلب شوي وتكفخني شتبين يلا بسرعه تكلمي
دانا: أبيك تنامين معانا
رزان: ما أقدر أخلي مامتي بروحها
دانا: بليز رزون بس بكره وبعدين كلمتين منك تخلي خالو يجلس مع ماميتك وأنتي تنامي معنا
رزان: مدري بشوف
دانا: وش بتشوفين ماعندك حجه والله أخاف ننام معكم وخالي يطردني من متى وأنا معسكره عندكم من بداية الإجازه وياليت لو أنا بروحي أنتي وحده تعالي لنا
رزان: ههههه طيب بسأل مامي وبرد عليكم
دانا: أوك ومو تطولين والله لو ما رضت عمتي من تجي بيتنا أقفل عليك غرفتنا وأغتالك أجل كل هالتغلي علينا
رزان: هههههههههه طيب يلا أنقلعي
دانا: لا مفر دقايق وأتصل آخد الرد هااا
رزان: أوكي
رزان قفلت الجوال ومددت جسمها ع السرير وقامت بنشاط فتحت البلكونه والهواء طير شعرها الحريري دخلت دورة المياه((تكرمون))خدت لها دش سريع خلصت وبدلت ملابسها ورتبت شكلها ونزلت الصاله لقت أمها وأبوها يفطرون..
رزان: صباحكم ورد
مريم: أحلى صباح ع أحلى بنوته فب الدنيا وش هالنشاط
عبد العزيز: هلا بدلوعتي هلا ببنتي تعالي جنبي بابا
رزان باست رأس أمها وأبوها وجلست جنب أبوها: تسلمون بابتي آند ماماتي
عبد العزيز: بابا عندك شي ناقصك شي أحس عيونك فيها كلام
رزان بإبتسامه: أي والله بنات عمتي يبوني أنام معهم
مريم: والله زين يسوون ع الأقل تغيرين جو شوي عن جلسة البيت
عبد العزيز: بالتوفيق حبيبتي تبين تروحين الحين آخدك ع طريقي ولا بعد العشاء تجلسين معاهم
رزان: لالالا اليوم بعد العشاء بجلس معاهم وبنام
مريم: أستانسي ماما مو أنتي من بداية الإجازه ما طلعتي ولا غيرتي جو دوم حابسه نفسك معي
رزان: لا شدعوه ولا مليتي مني؟؟
عبد العزيز: حد يمل منك أنتي
رزان: تسلم بابا بس عاد بكره أنا مابكون موجوده الصباح وعاد ما أوصيك بالغاليه الساعه 7موعد إبرة الأنسولين والساعه 8ونصف وقت قهوتها ولا تخليها بروحها و.... "كانت رزان رغم رقتها ونعومتها إلا أنها مهتمه بصحة أمها ومتعلقه فيها كثير وصايره لها ممرضه في البيت"
عبد العزيز: بس بس بس كل هذا خوف ع أمك وأنا مالي كرت
رزان بدلع: عاد أنا ما أفرق وكلن يعرف معزته
مريم طاحت دمعتها: الله يبلغني فيك عروس
رزان: خلاص يماا لا تقلبينها مناحه
مريم: غصب عني من بقى لي في هالدنيا غيرك أنتي وأخوك عسى بس أشوفكم عرسان قبل لا الله ياخد أمانته
رزان باست رأس أمها: عقب عمر طويل يما الله يرجع فهد بالسلامه ويفرحك فيه
الكل: آآآآآآآآآآآميـــــــــــــــن
رزان: تآمروني بشيء؟؟
عبد العزيز-مريم: سلامتك
رزان: يلا أنا رايحه أنام صحيني يما إذا نويتي تروحي بيت عمتي
مريم: إن شاء الله
عبد العزيز: يلا أنا بعد أستأذن
مريم: موفقين
بعدها عبد العزيز راح الشركه ومريم ركبت تنام ورزان نامت بعد ما بشرت دانا أنها راح تنام معاهم  وجهزت كل ما يلزم للسهره والوناسه من أكل ولابتوب وكاميرا وملابس وأشرطه وغير حشوة الورق عنب والسمبوسه وو..

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 3:30 م في فيلا ناصر
وصلو رزان ومريم ورحبو فيهم طبعا ع العاده جمعتهم يوم  الخميس وجلست الشاهي وبعد الصلاة العشاء..
عند الرجال..
سلمان: لاحول هذا رشود وقته يتأخر نبي نتعشى
طلال: أتصل عليه
سلمان: هلا راشد.........وقتك أنت تتأخر ماتعرف أن في ناس ينتظرونك ع العشى.......ياسلام وليه الربع ساعه أن شاء الله.......رشود وش فيك جالس تتأمر.....لاحول أنشاء الله عمي راشد تآمر بشي ثاني؟؟.........أوكي باي
ناصر: شعنده راشد
سلمان: يقول روحو تعشو مع الحريم
عبد العزيز: أوب من زمان ما تعشينا سوا مع الحريم
ناصر: طيب راح أعطيهم خبر

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

عند الحريم..
عهد: أسمعو وعو
الكل: شصاير
ملاك: شكلها الأخت بتلقي خطبه
دانا: حلفي روحي هاتي المنبر
البنات بهبال: هههههههههههههه
عهد: جب بس جب
ريهام: شصاير
عهد: بابا يقول بيجون يتعشون معانا
فضيله: غريبه من زمان ماتعشينا سوا
عهد: يقولون راشد طلب منهم مدري وش وراه
دانا: لاحول وقت طلباته اللأخ
رزان: جب لاحد يسمعك وعن الخناق أنتي وياه أعقلو
دانا: أحاول
طبعا الحريم كلهم لبسو عباياتهم وجو الرجال وكل واحد صار قبال اللي محرمه عليه يعني بحيث أنهم ما يضطرون يتغطون والبنات بدو صحن رايح وصحن جاي وحوسة العشاء ...
سلمان: لاحول...هلا راشد.......أيوه جالسين ننتظرك تشرف"فجئه سلمان رمى الجوال ع صرخة فضيله"
فضيله: فيصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــل يما حبيبي وحشتني كيفك أخبارك وش مسوي
فيصل يضمها أكثر: هلا يما
كلهم قامو يسلمون ع فيصل وفهد وأنشغلو عن العشاء..
رزان وهي ضامه فهد بكل ما أعطاها ربي من قوه وتبكي و أكمامها أرتفعت ويدها البيضاء بينت : وحشتني وحشتني 
فيصل يناضرها بشوق: خلاص عاد ماصارت قلبتوها مناحه
فهد وفيصل بغو يلطفون الجو قامو يوزعون بوسات ويحنون ظهورهم والبنات يصفرون ريصفقون ,, رزان أنتبهت لفيصل يناظرها بعدت عن فهد وجلسو ...
مريم وهي تبكي: شلونك يماا عساك مرتاح"وتلمس رأسه"تاكل زين
فهد: لاحول يما إذا بتبكين برجع
مريم: من فرحتي فيك يما
ريهام:جلسو قبل لايبرد العشاء
جلسو ع السفره ياكلون وهم يسولفون ...
فيصل: بجد وحشني أكل هنا من زمان ما أكلت مثل الناس
فضيله: بالعافيه حبيبي
فهد: وحشني طبخك يالغاليه
راشد: ههههههههههههههه شرايكم بالمفاجئه
مريم ضربته ع راسه: أنت لاتتكلم
دانا: ههههههههههههه يبي يسوي نفسه مهم مسكين
رزان: دانوه أعقلي عنه خلاص لاحد ينتبه لك
عهد: لاهو بيرتاح ولا هي بترتاح إلا إذا تهاوشو هوشه محترمه
راشد طنش دانا: أفا يالغاليه خلاص أجل أرجعهم مكان ما جبتهم
مريم: حسبي الله ع إبليسك فاجئتني أترك عنك هالحركات بغيت تجيب أجلي
راشد با رأس مريم: عقب عمر طويل نانسي أأأأ أقصد خالتي
ملاك عطت فيصل روابي بنت رؤى: تعرف هالبنت
فيصل بوس روابي: ياقلبوو تجنن
روابي فوق رأسها مليون علامة تعجب وبكت ماتبي فيصل ريهام خدتها ...
ريهام: ماعليش روابي هذا خالو فيصل ليش الصغونه الحلوة ماتبيه
روابي: ما أبي
مريم: شوي شوي ويتعوديون
فيصل: شكلي بتعقد ما باخد حد خل أحفظ موية وجهي
عهد: هههههههه ياعمري روابيوه ع بالها أن فيصل عايش داخل الابتوب
فيصل: ههههه أيه الحين هي تقول كيف صار حقيقه
فهد: الإنتاج الجديد عرفوني عليهم شوي شوي
مها عطته جاسم: هذا ولدي
فهد: لاوالله من متى؟؟
أسامه: ولدي وش فيك مو مصدق
سلمان: هييييييي عن الغلط لا حد يتبنى ولدي هذا ولدي
فهد: والحين مو هذا جسوم ولد سلمان؟؟
فضيله: هههههه حسبي الله ع أبليسكم عن الغش بهدلتوهم
غلا نطت عرض ومطلعه فجمتها"أسنانها توهم طايحين": فيصل عرفتني؟؟
فيصل يسايرها: إذا ما خاب ظني غلا بس شفيهم النوافد مفتحين"يقصد أسنانها"
غلا ولسه ع وجهها الإبتسامه العريضه: قالو لي دانا ورزان روحي جنني فيصل وفهد أكيد ما راح يعرفوك
هنا الكل فطس ضحك: هههههههههههههههههه "مسكينه هالغلا تصدق بسرعه"
ناصر: ذكرتيني باللي حلق وراح لأهله يتبسم ويقول ههههه ماعرفتكم
الكل: هههههههههه
فضيله: ههههههههههههههههه أعقلو عن بنتي
وبعد العشاء جلسو العائله ضحك ووناسه وفهد وفيصل تعرفو ع الإنتاج الجديد بدون غش اللي هم المواليد اللي ماشافوهم من سنه ونص آخر مره نزلو فيها السعوديه من جد شي حلو أول مره يشوفون بزارين العائله وأنبسطو من قلبهم  ,, وجاء وقت الحلى بعد الأكل اللي عن حساب رزان ودانا مسويينه لسهرتهم صار من حظ فيصل وفهد والجماعه وصارت الجلسه أحلى مع الحلى وورق العنب والأكلات الخفيفه حق السهره وبعد كذا كلن راح ع بيته بقى راشد ومريم وعبد العزيز وفهد وفيصل ورزان ...
فضيله: كيف فارس؟؟<<فارس صديق فهد وفيصل الروح بالروح وقريب راح تتعرفون عليه
فهد: بخير والله حاولنا فيه يجي معانا بس عشان أهله بيفاجئهم
فيصل: واللي يرحم والديك ماصدقنا نفتك منه في فرنسا يلاحقنا هنا
فضيله: أقص يدي إذا الحين مارحت تسهر معه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
وأثناء ما الكل يضحكون ويسولفون وكلن منشغل في نفسه أنتبهت دانا لنظرات راشد اللي تاكلها وأرتبكت ولفت وجهها شافت عهد ورزان يبتسمون واضح أنهم ماخدينها فرصه للضحك والتريقه نزلت رأسها للأرض طوالي ...
عبد العزيز: يلا نستأذن
ناصر: أجلسو تو الناس بكره الجمعه
عبد العزيز: جلس لك الخير صار لازم نمشي"التفت ع رزان: بابا رزان بتجلسين ولا بتروحين معنا؟؟
دانا بلقافه وهي تخفي توترها من نظرات راشد: لابتجلس
راشد..ياربي أنا ليش ما أنتبه لنفسي وأناظرها بـ هالطريقه أخاف تصدق نفسها أني أحبها لالالا ع هالخناق ما أتوقع أن أنا ودانا نحب بعض يمكن أميل لها شوي بس ماتوصل مرحلة حب وهي أساساً مستحيل تحس فيني أو يمكن عشان فهد وفيصل كل واحد يحب وحده من العائله فما بقت إلا دانا قدامي وصرت أناظرها بس ما أنكر أنها تجدبني أوووه أنا شفكر فيه ...
رزان بهودئها ونعومتها المعتاده: مدري
دانا: أقول من متى وأنتي واعدتنا بالنومه والحين يوم عملنا حسابنا وتعشمنا خير تنكبينا
عبد العزيز: علشان خاطر بنت أختي القمر دانينو ما في طلعه
رزان: براحتكم لاتنسى بابا مثل ما وصيتك ع ماما
عبد العزيز: في عيوني
وراحو عند الباب يطلعو والكل راحو يوصلونهم ...
راشد: متصلين الشباب يبونكم
فهد-فيصل: أوكي بس بنتحمم وجايين
فضيله: شيطلعكم جايين من مشوار وسفر نامو لكم شوي وأرتاحو وبعدها أطلعو
فيصل: الله يعافيك يما حنا جايين عشان ننام نبي نطلع نشم هواء
فهد: أي والله صادق
وبعدها أستأذنو الشباب وطلعو وفضيله طلعت تنام والبنات كملو سهرتهم بس رزان كانت حدها مستحيه ومتوتره لأن الوضع أختلف لمن قررت كان فيصل مو موجود بس الحين موجود وتخاف أنه ما ياخد راحته ...
في جناح البنات اللي مكون من أربع غرف غرفة نوم لعهد وغرفة لدانا وغرفة لملاك وغرفة لغلا بالإضافه إلى بوفيه صغير حق التحضير السريع والمعلبات والشيبسات ,, عهد ودانا ع طول ينامون مع بعض في غرفة دانا فصارت غرفة عهد هي غرفة المكتب اللي يذاكرون فيها وملاك أكثر الأوقات تكون في غرفتها وقت النوم وغلا تنام مع أمها في غرفتها اللي في جناح فضيله وناصر وغرفتها غرفة ألعاب فيها سرير أطفال الطباق الأول جلسه حق اللعب والطابق الثاني عن حساب للنوم بس غلا ممليتنه ألعاب ومافي مجال حد ينام عليه ومها عندها غرفه في الجناح الفاضي فيه أغراضها وأغراض ريان أريح لها للروحه والجيه من شقتها لبيت أهلها ...
]]نرجع للبنات[[
ملاك دخلت الجناح وطوالي راحت غرفة المكتب تجلس ع النت وغلا نامت مع أمها بقى عهد ودانا ورزان ...
عهد ورزان يسولفون ودانا ماتدري وين ربي حاطنها..
دانا..ليش يناضرني بـ هالطريقه وربي ضايقني مهما يكون أنا بنت أبي أتكلم بحريه ما أبي أحد يقيدني بنضراته ولا أبي حد يغير رايه فيني مهما كان أمي أو خواتي أو أخوي أو أي حد من العائله يمكن يحبني لالالالا وش فيني وين رحت مستحيل راشد بالذات يفكر فيني وفارس ياربي راسي بينفجر من التفكير صحيت ع صوت رزان ...
رزان: مو صح دانينو؟؟
دانا تلعثمت من جد الله يهديك ياراشد: أأأ..أي..صح ..لأ..مدري
عهد: ههههههههه الأخت رايحه فيها
رزان: أعراض الحب أثنين ماشاء الله من قدها
دانا: جب أنتو ماتدرون عن شي
عهد-رزان رزو وجيههم عندها: ليش وش صاير؟؟
دانا: يعني ماشفتي المفجوع رشود كيف يناضرني أكلني بعينه وربي أستحيت
رزان "وهي تغمز": الحب يادانا الحب
دانا بعصبيه: حبك صعيدي قولي آمين
عهد: مسكين يافيصل سوتك دانوه صعيدي .. أووه .. طيب فهمينا كيف تبينه يناضرك؟؟
دانا: ما أبيه يناضرني أصلاً
رزان: بل أجل تبينه يغمض إذا شافك؟؟
دانا: أقول أنقلعو أنتي وياها ماتفهمون
رزان حبت تلطف الجو لأن عارفه أن دانا مو حابه تتكلم فحبت تخليها تاخد راحتها في التفكير ...
عهد: طيب لو خيروك بين راشد وفارس مين تختارين؟؟
دانا: خاطبيني هم عشان يخيروني؟؟
عهد: لالالا بس أقول مثلا  مثلا
دانا: ما أبي أعور راسي عسى عواين رشود تتفقع
رزان: مسكين يارشود باقوم أطلع عنه صدقه عشان يسلم من دعواتك عنبوك وش هالدعوات
عهد: ههههه طيب وفروس
دانا: أنا شيخصني فيه؟؟
عهد: ركزي معاي لو في المستقبل جاك فارس وفي نفس الوقت جاك راشد وخطبك مين بتختارين؟؟
دانا: ليه أشغل بالي من الحين إذا الله أحيانا وجا ذاك اليوم أفكر
رزان"وهي تقوم": بنادي ملاك مسكينه جالسه بروحها خليها تسهر معنا
ملاك: هلا رزان
رزان"وهي تسحب يدها وتقومها": قومي أسهري معنا لاحقه ع النت
ملاك: ههههه أن شاء الله
بعدها كملو البنات سهره محترمه وما نامو إلا بعد شروق الشمس بساعتين تقريبا ...
والشباب ماخلو ماكان ما راحوه وسهره وبلياردو وبلوت وحركات وشكلهم مو ناويين ينامون إلا راشد راح بيته وراه جلسه من الصباح وفهد وفيصل رجعو مع بعض فيلا ناصر ...
]]-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
الساعه 10:30ص جلست عهد من النوم ع صوت الأستيريو العالي وهي تتنهد متضايقه من الصوت وتشوف دانا ورزان نايمين وتسب فيهم ع ثقل روسهم كل هالإزعاج ولا صحو راحت بدون لاتغسل وجهها ولاتفرك أسنانها ولاتبدل ملابسها ولاحتى تمشط شعرها كان شكلها شكل وحده نايمه صح ,, راحت تدور ع مصدر الصوت وكان تدخل جناح فيصل هجووووووووووووووووووووووم روترفس الباب ورا الباب زين أنه الأبواب ماتكسرو من رجلها وتوها فتحت فمها بتبدأ تهاوش أنتبهت ع فهد ولد خالها وراها لاوي ع صبعه من الألم<<الأخت فتحت الباب ع صبعه خخخخ ...
عهد..والله فشله لو فاتح الباب ع رجل فيصلوه أحسن إلا قرادة الحض ما طاحت إلا في راس فهد المسكين المؤدب اللي مايهتش دبانه ...
فهد من الفشله ماصرخ ولا شي بس قام يدلك صبعه وهو شوي ويموت من الألم..مسكينه البنت خايفه خل أتحمل لا أحرجها أكثر أيي مو قادر أتحمل عشان عهد خل أكتم في نفسي يارب يخف الألم ...
"عهد لا إراديا جلست تدلك وياه"
فهد..يؤ مسكينه من الصدمه تبي ترقع وتغطي فشلتها ولا وش جلسها تدلك صبعي أكيد مو منتبهه لنفسها خل أتباعد لا أحرجها أكثر أممممممم مساجها مريح ياربي شفكر فيه أنا ...
عهد"وهي تسب فيصل ع الموقف": سوري ماكنت أقصد<<الأخت ناسيه شكلها اللي يروع خخخ
صحاهم صوت فيصل اللي منحرج من أخته: عقب ماكسرتي رجل الولد"وهو يقلدها"سوري ماكنت أقصد"رجع صوته طبيعي: روحي بس غسلي فمك وبعدين لو تكلمتي عهد طوالي تذكرت شكلها اللي يروع وهربت ...
فهد: حرام عليك أحرجت البنت
فيصل"يناضره بنص عين": فشلتها هااا قم بس خل أوديك الطبيب
فهد: أي طبيب مافيني شي
فيصل: أكيد ماراح تتألم إذا الضربه القاضيه جايتك من الحبيبه ولو أني أشك أنها الحبيبه عقب اللي شفته زين أنك ماهربت
فهد بأنفعال: فيصل وش هالكلام أنا مستحيل أغير رايي في عهد أنا أغير رايي في الدنيا كلها إلا عهد وبعدين ليه تقول الضربه القاضيه ع بالك أن عهد ترفل أتش<<مصارع
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههه حلوة أترفل أتش من جد لابق ع عهدوو شكله الغمص حاجب عنها الرؤيا مسكينه مصدقه نفسها جالسه تدلك معاك
فهد عصب: أقول جب لا أشيش رزان عليك أنت تعرفني شلون في الفتان
فيصل: لااااااااااااااا يامعود أنا جلف وحيوان وبقره أقصد ثور وماعندي ذوق وعهد شيخة البنات وحلوة في جميع الأحوال
فهد وهو يضحك: هههههه أيوه كذا خلك مطيع
فهد سرح شوي
فيصل بصراخ: وينك ياعهد أخدتي عهد الولد ورحتي
فهد رماه بعلبة الإكلينكس ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

برب-->>>لي رجعه مع تكملة البارت

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

في نفس الوقت ...
دخلت عهد جناحهم وصحت دانا ع صوتها تبكي<<تو الناس
دانا بروعه: عهود حبيبتي شصاير وش فيك تبكين؟؟
عهد: ..............
رزان بروعه: شصاير وش فيها عهد؟؟
دانا: مدري عنها مو راضيه تتكلم
ملاك: من ماااااااات
دانا ضربتها ع رأسها: أنتي نامي أبرك لك فال الله ولا فالك
دخلت عليهم فضيله<<كملت
فضيله: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وش صاير وش فيها عهد؟؟
البنات بصوت واحد: ماندري
دانا بصوت واطي: خشب
رزان بنفس الهمس: مو وقت تريقتك
فضيله: ماما عهد من مزعلك؟؟
عهد: ..........
فضيله: طيب حبيبتي هدي وإذا هدأتي قولي لي وش فيك إذا تحبي "طلعت"
"عهد هزت رأسها بمعنى طيب"
مع محاولات البنات نطقت عهد: دانا
دانا: أخيرا رضيتي تتكلمين
عهد: ........
دانا: طيب ممكن تقولي لي وش فيك قالبتها مناحه؟؟
عهد: أنتو روحو تغدو وإذا جيتو أنا راح أقول لكم
دانا: نعم ما راح أتحرك إلا رجلي ع رجلك
ملاك: أي والله وهي الصادقه
رزان: اللقافه تجري مجرى العروق في الدم
دانا: عهدو تكلمي حمستينا
"عهد وهي تشهق حكت لهم اللي صار من طق طق للسلام عليكم"
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااي
دانا: والله آكشن من متى وأنا أنتظر يصير بينكم موقف آكشناتي كذا أحسن من حبكم سكتم بكتم
ملاك: تتوقعون فهد صرح بالحب
رزان: أي والله وضربة الصبع هي الميثاق
دانا: يالخبله كان سويتي نفسك ماتدرين عن الدنيا ونطيتي في حضنه علشان يفتكرك رقيقه ماتقدرين تشوفين الدم
ملاك: وربي لو سوتها يحملها للمستشفى وينسى وجع صبعه وأم وجعه
رزان: أي والله وتعود أيام عبله وعنتر ويتحطمون
وكل وحده من البنات شارت ع عهد شور وكل وحده خبالها أعظم من الثانيه ... 
صرخت فيهم عهد: بسسسسسسسس أنا في شنو وأنتو في شنو
رجعت دانا تضحك بهستيريا: هههههههههههههههههههه من صدقك جلستي تدلكين صبعه
عهد رمتها بعلبة الإكلينكس: هذا اللي هامك جب
ملاك ضربت دانا: أي والله وهي الصادقه خلينا في الأهم"التفتت لعهد: كيف كان شكله أعجب فيك أو لأ؟؟ كيف تحسين أنه وده أنك كل يوم تكسرين صبعه؟؟ماطاحت دموع الشوق؟؟........
قاطعتها عهد: من جد أنكم مراهقات سخيفات
رزان: لالالالا أنا عارفه أنتي شتفكرين فيه تفكرين إذا أخوي غير رايه فيه ولا لأ أنا أقول لك أنه ماغير رايه فيك ومستحيل يغير رايه لأن الحب عامل عمايلووو وهو يشوفك في جميع الأحوال حلوة ومن جد عهود أنتي حلوة
عهد: لاحول تكلمت الطبيبه النفسيه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

في نفس الوقت اللي طلعت فيه .. في جناح فيصل كانو الأبواب لسه مفتوحين دخلت فضيله وطقت الباب..
فيصل وهو يعدل جلسته: حياك يماا
فضيله: يحييك كيفكم عسى تأقلمتو ع الوضع هنا؟؟
فيصل: عال العال الحمد لله
فضيله: الحمد لله وأنت فهد شلونك؟؟
فهد يتبسم وإبتسامته كل ما جاء لها وتتسع
فضيله: نحن هنااا
فهد: أي...أأ هلآآآآ عمه حيا الله من جاء
فيصل ويضرب كفينه ببعض: ههههههههههه الأخ رايح فيها توه يرحب
فهد: ضريف
فضيله: لا حول أعوذ بالله شصاير ناس مفهيين وناس يتبكبكو صاكتكم عين؟؟
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااي عهدوه تبكي؟؟
فضيله ضربت راح ع راح وتكلمت ببرود: لا والله يعني أنت تدري وش فيها وساكت؟؟
فيصل: أسألي العنز اللي وياها
فضيله: لا حول بتتكلم ولا شلون؟؟
فيصل: أممممممم أقول بس ماتعصبي؟؟
فضيله: أخلص وش صار؟؟
فيصل حكا لها اللي صار بأختصار بدون الأكشنات يعني قال أنها داخله جناحه تتهجم وعورت فهد وهو تطنز ع شكلها وطلعت تبكي ...
فضيله: لاحول أنت بتعقد لي البنت أروح أشوفها أبرك لي
فهد صحى من غيبوبته شوي: الله معك عمتي
فضيله: أنزلو ع الغدا وأنا بلحقكم
فهد-فيصل: أن شاء الله
فضيله طلعت من جناح فيصل راحت عند البنات عشان الغداء وسمعت أصوات ضحكهم لآخر الدنيا أبتسمت عرفت أنهم يعلقون ع الموقف أستأذنت ودخلت ...
فضيله: ها ماما عهد صرتي أحسن
"عهد هزت رأسها بحياء لأنها عرفت أن أمها درت باللي صار"
رزان: عن أذنكم
دانا مسكتها وهي تهمس لها: هييييي ع وين رايحه خل نشوف المواجهه "جلست رزان وهي تكتم ضحكها"
فضيله ع بالها أن دانا ورثت درات خجل من رزان وراح تقو معها: مافي داعي تقومون بس أطلع بيوصلكم موجز الأنباء كامل بأدق التفاصيل
رزان وملاك وفضيله أفتقدو دانا التفتو يدورونها إلا هي منسدحه في الأرض من الضحك ووجها أحمر ...
فضيله: خير وش قلت أنا؟؟
دانا وهي تضحك بهستيريا: لا بس تخيلت شكلها وهي تدلـ..
ملاك سدت فمها وعهد رمتها بعلبة الأكلنيكس بمعنى أسكتي ورزان تكتم ضحكتها وتحمحم ...
فضيله: يلا تبون تتغدون بروحكم ولا معنا
دانا: لا بنتغدى مع بعض رزان تستحي من فيــ...
ملاك قاطعتها: بنتغدى بروحنا
فضيله: طيب شوي وبتركب لكم ناسا تجيب الغداء
البنات: أوكي "طلعت فضيله"
رزان: عمى دانوه صايره بزر أعظم من غلا وش فيك أوزني كلامك بغيتي تفضحينا
دانا وهي تضحك: شسوي مستانسه كثرو قصص الحب في العائله
عهد ورزان رموها بنضرات خلتها تسكت وملاك مستانسه ع هالسوالف وتضحك ...
ملاك مبسوطه لأن في هذي الفتره تقربت أكثر من خواتها وصارو يتكلمون قدامها بحريه ...
رزان حدها مستحيه وتقول أنها حرمت فيصل من أنه يتغدى مع خواته أول يوم يوصل فيه والبنات ماقصرو هزئوها وقالو لها ماتعيد هالكلام .. الكل تغدى وبعد الغداء جلسو جلست شاهي الشباب وفضيله تحت والبنات مع بعض فوق طبعا رزان مو عارفه أن أخوها فهد موجود في بيت عمتها فـ أتصلت عليه وطلبو البنات منها تحت ع الإسبيكر لأن فهد رومنسي ويبون يسمعونه كيف يراضي رزان .. رد فهد ورزان سكتتهم ...
فهد وهو مو مثبت ع الصوت: ألووو
رزان بدلع: هلا حبيبي
فهد: هلا مين معي؟؟
رزان بدلع وهي شوي وتبكي: أي قول أنك ماعرفتني حتى رقمك ماكلفت نفسك تعطيني وياه لهدرجه تبي الفكه مني؟؟
فهد وهو شاك في الصوت: هلاااا والله هلا وغلا هلا رزون هلا حبيبتي كيفك؟؟
رزان بزعل ممزوج بدلع: بخييييييييير وأنت كيفك؟؟
فهد: بخير .. أخبارك وش مسويه؟؟
رزان: الحين تسأل عن أخباري من أمس وأنت مع الشباب ولا فكرت تسأل عني هذا اللي يقول بس أجي راح أخليك تنسين شكل الفيلا
فهد: آسف حبيبتي وحقك علي وأنا عند وعدي راح أترك كل اللي عندي وأجيك جهزي نفسك راح أوديك كل مكان يخطر ع بالك كم رزون عندي
رزان: ثاكيووو
فهد: وين أنتي في البيت؟؟
رزان: لأ في فيلا خالي ناصر
فهد: ههههههههههههههههههههه وأنا بعد جالس تحت مع عمتي
رزان: هههههههههههههههههه وأنا فوق رأسك في جناح البنات
فهد: يلا جهزو نفسكم راح آخدكم بالسياره رحله ع كيف كيفكم
رزان: طيب نبي نستأذن من عمتي وأمي 
فهد: يلايلا ألبسو عن الهدره أنا راح أتصرف وفيصلوه أنا أعرف شغلي معاه
البنات بصوت واحد: يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
فهد: اللهم أشفي مرضانا المجانين آمين رب العالمين .. بعد الصلاة خليكم جاهزين
رزان: مقبوله دام وراها طلعه يلا بعد الصلاة نكون جاهزين لاتنسى تعطي أمي وعمتي خبر
فهد: أوكي سي يوو
البنات مايحتاج أقول شـ سوو أنتو أخبر بحوستهم

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

ننزل تحت ...
بعد ماقفل فهد من رزان وهو مبتسم ...
فيصل: هذي رزان؟؟
فهد: أيوه ,, شرايك الليله نطلع مع البنات رحله "لف وجهه لفضيله: بعد أذنك عمه
فضيله: ماعندي مانع بس أنتبهو للبنات..."وبقية المحاضره"
فهد: أن شاء الله هاا فيصل شقلت
فيصل: شقلت بعد أنت تركت لي مجال أفكر خططت وخلصت كان سحبتني وراك وبعدها عطيتني خبر 
فهد: ههههههههههههههههه عارف أنك ماتقدر ع فراقي لا تحاول
فيصل: أحلى يالواثق يلا قم نصلي "وأستأذنو الشباب وراحو المسجد يصلون"
بعد الصلاة دخل ناصر ومعاه الشباب ناصر ركب يبدل ملابسه وياخد له دش لأنه توه راجع من الشركه والشباب سلمو وجلس فهد وفيصل أنسدح ع رجل أمه ...
فهد يقرصه ويهمس له: قوووم الله يفضحك فضحتنا أستح ع وجهك
فيصل بصوت عالي ولا همه: هممممم خلني آخد حنان من مامتي لي سنه ونص مفتقد هالوجه الطيب وش حارك ياخي
فضيله تضحك ع مناقرهم وتمسح ع رأس فيصل وجلسو يسولفون نطو عيلهم البنات بعباياتهم ...
رزان كـ عادتها مستحيه من وجود فيصل وتدس نفسها وراء دانا وملاك .. عهد نفس الشي مستحيه من فهد ع الموقف اللي صار اليوم دانا وملاك كالعاده فالينها مع الكل ...
البنات: السلام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
دانا وهي تخز فيصل بعينها: أنت هييييييييي
فيصل ببرود يجيب الضغط: خير حبيبتي عندك شي؟؟
دانا: لاوالله قوم قوم لا أكسر راسك
فيصل بنفس الطريقه: خليني آخد حنان بعدني دلوعة أمي
دانا: لاوالله أحلف أنتي بس تبي حنان خد حنان من مرتك أمي لا قوووم
فيصل: شعليك أنتي آخد حنان من أمي وزوجتي إذا جت بعد آخد منها حنان ولا حد له دخل الله يجيبها بس
دانا: أستغفر الله مايستحي هذا
عهد تساسرها: أقول أسكتي لايفلها أكثر تراه مايستحي كل شي عنده عادي وفري
ملاك: لاحول ردو يتهاوشون
عهد: توم وجيري مايتوبون
رزان بصوت مايسمعونه غير البنات بس فيصل سمعها لأن رامي أذنه عندهم: أحنا قلنا أفترقو عن بعض شوي بيتوبون بيخفون عن المهاوش لو ع خفيف لكن بو طبيع مايجوز عن طبعه ... "قام فيصل من ع رجل فضيله"
فضيله: ماشاء الله أحد قاري عليك فيصل؟؟
عهد: أي والله فيصل مايترك عنه العناد من هنا والطريق
فيصل يتبسم لرزان: في ناس مقدر ع زعلهم مو عاجبهم وضعي
دانا: يابعد عمري أخوي
فيصل: وأنتي شراز وجهك من عناك؟؟
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههاااي "رزان وردت خدودها لأنها عرفت أن الكلام موجه لها"
ملاك: يلا قومو نبي نطلع
فيصل بعناد: نعست يلا بقوم أنام خليها لمره ثانيه
البنات بصوت واحد: لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تكفى لاتقول
دانا تهمس للبنات: هيهيييي ماليي إلا سلاحي الوحيد
عهد بطناز: شـ بتسويين يافالحه
دانا: الحين بتشوفين"علت صوتها: فيصل حرام عليك رزان من زمان خاطرها تروح
رزان بأستنكار وعلا صوتها: كذااااااااااااااااااااابه "الكل ضحك ع دفاع رزان"
فيصل: ههههه يلا قمنا "وطلعو"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

برب-->>كمانتو لي رجعه مع تكملة البارت

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

في السياره فهد يسوق وفيصل معاه قدام وع رجل فيصل غلا ومزهقته ومطلعه النخل في راسه والبنات ذايبين ضحك ع شكل فيصل وهو يتحرطم ويتأفأف من غلا ...
غلا"تضربه ع فخده": فيصل فيصل
فيصل بطفش: خيــــــــــــــــــــــر
غلا: أبي أسمع شاطر شاطر
فيصل: خدوها لا أرميها من النافده
دانا: يماا فيها رجعه"علت صوتها: فيصل جيبها ماعليك منها
غلا: أبي أجلس قدام
فيصل: خديها لا أرجعكم أنتو وياها
"طبعا البنات متنقبين عشان أنهم طالعين مع الشباب مكان عام فـ مو حلوة يفتحون وجوههم إلا ملاك كانت فاتحه وجهها فيصل يبي يعطي غلا للبنات وراء ع باله أن اللي وراه دانا رما غلا ع رجل اللي وراه<<<<رزان>>>>وباساها ع خدها ...
فيصل: شكرا أختي حبيبتي أنقذتيني من اللي بتجيب أجلي
رزان بتموت هي بدون شي خجوله ويصير لها مو قف زي كذا حطت غلا ع رجل دانا وهي رايحه فيها مو حاسه بالدنيا بعدها تحت تأثير الصدمه ...
فيصل مفهي ولسه ما أكتشف أن اللي باسها هي رزان: لاعفوا ولا شي حشى عاطينك طراق مو بوسه
رزان أنشلت حركتها وكل ما تكلم فيصل ذابت أكثر ودانا وعهد وملاك متسدحين ضحك مو قادرين يتكلمون وفهد مايدري وين الله حاطه ...
رزان..ياويلي يافشلتي ليه دائما يصير معي كذا عاد إلا البوس هذا اللي ما حسبت حسابه أسمع ضحكات البنات تجيني الضحكه بس الموقف صعب صعب فيصل باسني ع باله أني أخته ومو داري للحين أني رزان ياربي لو أنتبه فهد أخاف يسوي مشكله لأن فيصل جريء بزياده وأحيانا ما يتحكم في مشاعره إذا شافني حتى مايراعي اللي حولنا ياربي حاسه أني بموت من الفشله ببكي أسوي شي حاسه أني بنكتم لو أقوم أبدل مع دانا أهم شي فيصل مايدري أنه باسني أهم شي فهد مايدري كيف باحط عيني في عينهم الله يعدي هاليوم ع خير يارب سترك ...
مرت دقائق وهم لسه ع هالحال أتصلت مريم ع جوال رزان ورزان مابعد تصحى من الصدمه ودانا وعهد وملاك يشاهقون من الضحك كل مايبون يتكلمون ينطقون حرف ويروحون في دوامة ضحك ...
وصوت راشد الماجد مفزع الدنيا"هي نور الكون هي شمس الإشراق..لاقلت يمي حن لك كل معلول.."
عهد قدرت تمسك ضحكتها شوي وهي لسه تشاهق: هه رزان ههه ردي ههههههههههههههههههه وكملت ضحك
رزان وهي لسه مفهيه: هاااا...أي ...أأأأ أنا الحين برد
فيصل لمن تكلمت رزان عرف أن اللي باسها هي رزان مو دانا..يويل حالي وأنا أقول دانوه من وين جايبه هالنعومه أثاريها رزان قلبي آه آه آه <<الأخ في عالم آخر"تذكر"ياربي لا يكون تفهمني غلط أو فهد يفهمني غلط أنا مدري أنها رزان ع بالي أنها دانا بس فهد متفاهم ويعرفني مستحيل أسوي شي غلط أو مايرضي الله ولا يرضينا وفي الأساس رزان مو حلال علي ياربي ليه أنا كذا غبي ليه مقدر أتحكم في نفسي إذا شفتها يارب يعدي هاليوم ع خير"صحا ع صوت رزان"
رزان بهمس خجول: أيوه يمى قريب نوصل....لالالالا مافيني شي.....أكيد بس كنت ساكته فتره طويله..أي كل شي تمام...جميعا يما....أوكي.....أبد سلامتك...يعطيك العافيه....مع السلامه,
بعد فترة صمت وغلا نايمه ع رجل رزان وفيصل سارح مايدري وين الله حاطه وأفكار تجيبه وأفكار توديه وأعصار في مخه وفهد اللي سكت ع أساس أنه مايحرج رزان ولا فيصل لأن الموقف صعب ع الأثنين كان مركز ويا الطريق ودانا وملاك وعهد ساعه يسكتون ويتذكرون الموقف ويردون يضحكون ورزان معصبه فيهم ساعه تسكتهم وساعه تسرح وتفكر شلي بصير بعد هالموقف هدء الجو شوي ...
قطع الصمت فيصل: رزان هاتي غلا عنك لا تتعب رجلك
رزان بهمس يذوب ينسمع: خليها عندي أنا مرتاحه كذا
فيصل..لا الحمد لله ردت علي عادي يعني أكيد تفهمت موقفي الحمد لله يارب ...
"ملاك وعهد ودانا ع بالهم أنهم يتساسرون وأصوات موصله آخر الدنيا"
عهد:تقلد صوت فيصل: رزان هاتيها عنك"رجعت صوتها طبيعي: والله أنك منت هين يافصيل
رزان تفشلت من صوتهم اللي واصل آخر الدنيا وتبي تغطي خجلها: أوووه بسكم حش
دانا تناضرها بنص عين: بسنا حش هااا
عهد: أي والله تلاقينها من الحب ماراح تغسل خدها أسبوع
دانا-ملاك-عهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااا  اااي
رزان بصوتها اللي طبيعته واطي تبي تتكلم لامن مجيب الكل غارق في الضحك إلا فهد وفيصل كاتمين ضحكتهم مايبون يحرجون رزان أكثر ...
هدأت أصوات البنات شوي وقالت رزان: هيهيهيهيهي سخيفات أنا بعد أتوقع والله أعلم أن فهد يبوس في صبعه ليل نهار
دانا-ملاك-رزان: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههااي
دانا"تمد كفها لرزان: كفك رزون "رزان مدت كفها بنصر"
دانا: أنا راح أعطي فهد وصفه"غيرت نبرة صوتها إلى نبرة حزن: ياحراااااااااام الصبع يصير أوكي تروح ذكرى عشيقة الغفله عهد
ملاك ورزان مندمجين مع دانا ونزلو رأسهم وضربو راح ع راح بأسى"مسويين عمرهم متأثرين"
دانا تكمل بأسى: أحسن له يجيب له مطرقه وكل ماصار صبعه أوكي يضربه بها عشان ماتروح ذكرى عشيقة الغفله عهدوو
لبنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههاااي
عقب ماهدئو البنات شوي عهد حبت تنتقم مالها إلا رزان<<مسكينه هالرزان ماطاحت إلا في كبدها
عهد: أنا راح أعطيك وصفه رزون "رزان لفت وجهها"
عهد تكمل وهي ماسكه لفة رزان: هذي اللفه تذكار أثري وفيه بوسة معشوق الغفله فيصل فـ نصيحه مني لاتغسليها وكل ليله قبل لاتنامين بوسي وتشمشي فيها وحطيها تحت مخدتك بلكن يهون عليك الفراق
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههاااي
دانا شافت رزان بريئه ومنحرجه قالت في نفسها..خل آخد ثار هالمسكينه صارت مطنزه
دانا: عندي وصفه لعشيقنا أهئ أهئ
ملاك بإنفعال: قول يا أم الوصفات أنتي<<عاجبتها سالفة الوصفات الأخت
دانا: أنا أقول لو فهد يجيب أثمن قماشه عنده ويلف بها صبعه لمدة أسبوع فـ يصير فيها دم وآثار جرح حبيبة الغفله وينام جنبها ويرجع بها فرنسا صدقوني إذا نام جنبها بيورث أهل الكهف من زود الرومنسيه ولو تدورن الكلب عنده تلقونه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههاااي
دانا وهي توها مخلصه ضحك: أحم فيصل
فيصل وفهد تعبو وهم يكتمون ضحكتهم وصلو لمرحلة قريب ينفجرون أقل شي حد يكلمهم يبتسم لهم ينفجرون تكلمت دانا أنتبه فيصل ع فهد يبتسم له ماقدر يمسك نفسه وقام يكحكح فيصل أعظم منه وقام يكحكح وياه وصار فهد مو قادر يسوق السياره وبركن وهم يكحكحون ...
دانا: وش صاير لايكون فمي يطلع منه غبار؟؟
فهد وفيصل كل ماسمعو التعليقات زادو في الكح ووجهم أحمر وعواينهم دمعو ...
عهد: الظاهر الأخوان حاشهم وباء الكح والأخ فهد مو قادر يسوق
رزان-دانا-ملاك: الظاهر كذا
دقائق وفيصل وفهد يذوبهم قدرو يوقفون كح ورجع فهد يسوق وكملو المشوار ضحك ووناسه وتريقه والأجواء هدئت عقب الموقف اللي صار بعدها وصلو مدينة الألعاب ...
أنقسمو فريقين فيصل راح يروح مع غلا عند ألعاب الأطفال والبنات مع فهد لعبو كل ماتشتهي أنفسم آخر لعبه رزان ترجت فهد يركب معاهم لأنها تخوف ركبو اللعبه وعاد أنتو تعرفون البنات اللي مغمضه واللي منزله راسها واللي طلعت اللي في بطنها((تكرمون)) وفهد كان نفسه خايف بس شاغل نفسه بالطناز ع البنات ورزان عصرت يده من كثر ماهي ضاغطه عليها وأخيرآ خلصت اللعبه ونزلو وهم يتمايلون من الدوخه وأختلطو البنات وفهد ضيع رزان شاف كم العبايه عرف أنها رزان<<الأخ مو عارف أن البنات يطقمون في كل شي وبحكم أنهم نفس الأجسام حط يده ع قلب عهد ع باله أنها رزان ...
عهد..حط يده ع صدري تسارعت دقات قلبي والدم تجمع في راسي وأحس أن أذاني صارو يدخنون يمكن يكون متعمد لالالالا هذا فهد لو فيصل يمكن أصدق أنه  متعمد مو لأن فيصل قليل أدب بس أن فيصل تجيه دقات إذا شاف رزان مايتحكم في نفسه بس فهد ع أنه مزوح ويسولف معانا بس مستحيل يتعمد يحط يده ع صدري أكيد ع باله أني رزان ياربي شـ هالمواقف الصباح والحين أكيد بياخد عني فكره أني قليلة أدب وأستعرض له لالالا الصباح ممكن يفتكر أني متعمدة بس الحين هو اللي حط يده ع صدري أنا ما لي ذنب ياربي أنه يحس ويشيل يده قبل لا حد ينتبه وش فيني خل أتكلم أقول شي يمكن يحس لساني أنربط ياربي ساعدني ...
رزان حمحمت وحطت يدها ع كتف فهد تدور سالفه تبيه يشيل يده عن قلب عهد ويوقف طناز: أحم شوف"شافت التغير ع وجه فهد وسكتت"
فهد..وصلت عندي حرارة أنفاسها ودقات قلبها تسارعت بشكل جنوني ياربي شـ هالموقف اللي أنحطيت فيه شـ هالحركات ع البنات يعني لازم يطقمون ماغربلنا أنا وأبو الفياصل اللي هالتطقيم ولا المشكله ما نفرق بينهم بالنقابات مين اللي حطيت يدي ع قلبها أممم دانا لالالا ما أتوقع لأن عهد أهدء من دانا ما أتوقع أنها راح تطلع شهقاتها في الضحك أجل أنا حطيت يدي ع قلب عهد ياربي شـ هالمواقف شكلها عهد بتتغطى مني ...
رزان مقدره موقف عهد وشافقه بحالها وتكتم ضحكتها وتحاول تسكت المهرج دانا والبهلوان تبعها ملاك وهم فاقعين ضحك ومبين من أكتاف دانا اللي تتخضض وملاك الفضيحه اللي فاتحه وجها وحاطه يدها ع فمها من شدة الضحك وكل ماضحكو زاد أحراج فهد وعهد ...
دانا سكتت من الضحك وتفرغت حق الطناز: لالالا اليوم لازم أسجله في التاريخ وأطلق عليه لقب((يوم الأحداث الخطيره))
فهد..الله يهديها دانا ماتقدر تسكت ما أقول إلا الله يعينك ياعهد أنا الولد ومنحرج كيف أنتي ...
عهد..لا أنا بدفنها دانوه ياليت تنشق الأرض وتبلعني ولا أنحط في هالموقف ...
ملاك: ههههه وأنتي الصادقه ينفعون حق روايه رومنسيه
رزان: أحم بسكم بسكم ماتشوفوهم منحرجين وأنتو تزيدونهم"شافت فيصل جا مع غلا وسكتت"
فيصل: أفف من هالبنت لعوزتني ماخلت لعبه ماركبتها
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
عهد..الله يجزاك خير يافيصل سويت خير ولو مره في حياتك ...
فيصل: ها نمشي؟؟
دانا كالعاده كانت أجرأ وحده وتكلمت: لا تكفون خل نلعب لعبه كلنا مع بعض حرام أنتو جايين معنا ولا لعبتو شي
فيصل: ع بالك أنا قصرت ماخليت لعبه ما لعبتها مع غلا
ملاك: الله أحلف؟؟
فيصل: بزر عندك أحلف والله وخليت العامل اللي يشغل الألعاب يصورنا
ملاك: نبي نشوف الصور
فيصل: الحين خل نلعب لعبه كلنا لخاطر دانينو وبعدها أعطيكم الجوال في السياره أوكي
الكل: أوكي
بعد ماخلصو لعبه تناسب الكل وكانو مبسوطين ع الآخر وصلو لعند البوابه ولقو شباب رايحين فيها بناطيلهم نازله من ع خصرهم ...
فهد بصوت واطي: أعوذ بالله من أشكال هالغلط
غلا تأشر ع الولد وتتكلم بصوت عالي: يووووووووووووووه أستغفر الله شوفو سرواله الداخلي طالع
البنات وفهد وفيصل ميتين ضحك وفي نفس الوقت مفتشلين حاسين أن كل اللي في مدينة الألعاب يناضروهم ...
ملاك: أصصصصصصص
غلا بصوت عالي: والله العظيم قسما بالله طالع
دانا: فضحتينا عيب
غلا بصوت عالي: والله لونه أصفر ومرسوم عليه جمجمه
سحبها فيصل للسياره وركبو كلهم السياره وهم يضحكون ...
فهد بعصبيه: هالفضيحه إذا مره ثانيه تجون لا تجيبوها معاكم
البنات سكتو لمن شافو فهد معصب وغسلو يدهم من روحة المطعم ...
فيصل: فهد الله يهديك ليه معصب؟؟
فهد: أنت شفت كل اللي في المنتزه يناضرون فينا يبي لنا تنغطى إذا جينا مره ثانيه
فيصل: يعني اللي في المنتزه الحين لازم يكونون نفسهم موجودين في المره الثانيه؟؟
دانا تهمس للبنات: يماا شكله من جد معصب
ملاك: أي والله الله يعينك عليه ياعهد
عهد: وقت أطنازتك أنتي سكتي
رزان: لا تخافون ترى فهد كذا يعصب بس حنون وقلبه طيب شوي ويهدأ
فهد: لا مو لازم بس مهما يكون فشله لو كان في المنتزه واحد من الشباب يعرفنا
فيصل: بزر ماعليها عتب أفرد وجهك أنت بس
فهد تذكر الموقف وضحك: الله يهديك بس ياغلا
رزان: شفتو قلت لكم أخوي وأعرفه
فهد: غلا أنتي كبيره عيب تعيدين هالحركه مره ثانيه طيب؟؟
غلا: أن شاء الله
دانا: أنا مستغربه أهي لسانها ما تمده إلا عندنا شلون الحين جتها الجرأه في المنتزه بذات
رزان: بس تصدقون غلط أن أحنا نضحك عليها لأنها بتستانس وبتعيد اللي سوته ع بالها أنه صح
عهد: لا غلا شاطره وماراح تعيد هالحركه صح غلا؟؟
غلا: أي
عهد: يلا سوي بوسه لفهد وقولي له آسفه "غلا باست فهد"
ملاك: أحلى غلوي صارت مرسال غرام
"رن جوال فهد البنات رمو أذانهم عنده ...
فهد: هلا أبو الرواشد الله أنت حيه ياحي ولد الخاله....والله أنا وفيصل مطلعين البنات....راح عليك أنبسطنا......هههههه لا شدعوه بس نعرفك بزنس و مو فاضي.......أن شاء الله المره الجايه....مع السلامه....طلب شي؟؟....أوكي يالغالي مع السلامه,
عاد أنتو تعرفون دانا بس سمعت طاري راشد أضطربت مشاعرها وقامت تمثل للبنات أنها حايمه كبدها وبتطلع اللي في بطنها وهم يضحكون ع خبالها ..
"رن جوال عهد"<<صايرين شخصياتنا يشتغلون في شركة الإتصلات كل شوي يرن جوال حد خخخ ...
عهد: أهلين ماما.......أي مرررررررره أنبسطنا.........أحنا الحين رايحين المطعم.....أيه لأن فوضه ومانسمع جوالاتنا........مدري متى بنرجع ع فهد...مع السلامه,
دانا التفتت لعهد: يحليك"وهي تقلدها"ع فهد"رجعت صوتها طبيعي: أقول أم الشباب أخوك موجود
كالعاده بدأ المناقر دانا طلبت من فيصل جواله وجلسو يتفرجون ع فيصل وغلا وهم يلعبون ويعلقون ويتطنزون ...
رزان..أناظر صور فيصل وغلا مع البنات لا إرادي عيوني تطيح ع فيصل أكثر من غلا أسمع تعليقات البنات شعور مختلف وأنا أناظر صوره أبتسامته غمازاته عيونه أحبه بكل ما فيه رحت في عالمي صحيت ع صوت رساله واصلتني في جوالي فتحتها شفت أسم المرسله طوالي ضحكت بدون ما أقرأ الرساله هذي رانيوه صديقتي وحشتني الدبه<<راح تتعرفون عليها قريب ,,قرأت رسالتها..

لو حبك سكر**
وغلاتك نسكافيه**
وشوفتك حليب**

لا تلومني إذا أدمت الكابتشينو..

أبتسمت لرسالتها طول عمرها وفيه ومتواصله معاي حتى في الإجازات ههههه شكلها جوعانه رسلت لها ...

القهوه العربيه أنواع:
منها الخفيفه مثل دمك
والثقيله مثل عقلك
والمره مثل غيابك

والحلوه مثل وجهك
ومنها اللي تعدل الراس مثل سماع صوتك وشوفتك
((وحشتيني))

أرسلت لي رساله رومنسيه ورديت عليها بمثلها وأنتظرت وما أرسلت رديت أرسلت لها ورسلت لي ...

"أقول مسويه لي فيلم هندي أنقلعي بس"

قرأت رسالتها وضحكت طول عمرها خفيفة دم أنتبهت أنهم بينزلون نزلت معاهم المطعم تعشينا والحمد لله وبعدها ركبنا السياره طبعا البنات حاولو فيني أنزل معاهم بس تعرفوني ما أستغني عن ماميتي ...
كلن راح ع بيته وفي سابع نومه يوم حلو ع الكل كلن كانت له أشياء مميزه في هاليوم وذكريات ما تنسى ...


تم بحمد الله الجزء الأول..
((هذا الجزء
-رجعت فهد وفيصل من فرنسا اللي كملت فرحة العائله
-المواقف العالميه اللي كانت صعبه ع أبطالنا
-كان أغلبية هذ الجزء ضحك ووناسه وسوالف وتعريف عن شخصيات قصتنا وأن شاء الله عجبوكم والباقي راح تتعرفون عليهم أن شاء الله ...
أن شاء الله الجزء الثاني راح يكون أحلى وراح تظهر الأحداث ...
تابعونا
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تحيااتي))

.
.
.

هذا البارت الأول وإن شاء الله يكون عجبكم

راح أكمل لكن ع حسب تفاعلكم-->>محموله وترفس

لاتحرمونا من ردودكم وتعليقاتكم الحلوه ياحلوين ...

موـوـودتي ...

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

داانه 
حلووه كثير

مواااقف مرره مضحكه 

تسلمي يالغلا على الباارت 

نتظر البارت الجديده

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

يعطيك العافيه سفيره غناااتي ع المرور ..

وتدوم لنا ضحكتك يالغلا ..

والبارت الثاني راح يكوـوـون أحــلى ..

لي رجعهـ ..

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الثاني))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-مضى ع رجعة فهد وفيصل السعوديه أسبوعين وبقى ع رجعتهم فرنسا 3أسابيع ...
-راح تتعرفون ع شخصيات جديده في هذا الجزء ...
تابعونا))

في مكان ثاني وبعيد عن شخصياتنا اللي عرفتوهم عائله أنضمت إلى شخصياتنا ولها دور كبير في قصتنا وراح تنبسطون معاهم وتعيشون معاهم ضحكاتهم وبكائهم أفراحهم وأحزانهم لا أطول عليكم العائله هي أهل رانيه صديقة رزان ودانا<<المرجوجه أعتقد عرفتوها ,, هذي العائله قريبه من العوائل اللي تعرفنا عليها قبل لأن رانيه صديقة دانا ورزان من أيام المتوسطه وعلاقتهم قويه مع بعض في نفس الوقت فارس ولد خالة رانيه بالصدفه صار مع فهد وفيصل في فرنسا بكذا صارو العوائل بحسبة أهل لأن وقريب راح تتعرفون ع عائلة فارس ...
(عائلة أبو مشاري)
*أبو مشاري أب حنون ع أولاده سعيد ومرتاح مع زوجته متوسط الحال ...

*أم مشاري أم حنونه ع أولادها سعيده ومرتاحه مع زوجها..

*مشاري أكبر أولادهم عمره31سنه متزوج وعنده بنت عمرها 3سنوات(نور)سعيد ومرتاح مع زوجته(نرجس)<<نرجس طيبه وحبوبه مع أهل زوجها وسعيده مع زوجها ...

*ليلى أكبر البنات عمرها 26سنه متزوجه وعندها بنت(غزل)عمرها4سنوات..

*سيف عمره 24 هذا عاد مأذي أهله طول عمره طلعات وروحات وجيات ولا يجلس مع أهله ماخد البيت كأنه فندق حده بس يبدل ملابسه ويطلع وإذا جلس يفرد عضلاته ع أخوانه اللي أصغر منه والسماعه ع طول في أذنه ومن بنت لبنت لكن حدر بحيث أنه يكلم البنات بأسم مستعار غير أسمه وبشرايح بدون أسم إلا بنت كشفته وراح تتعرفون ع قصتهم قريب ...

*لمى بنت نعومه وحبوبه عمرها 22سنه تزوجت قبل شهرين يعني تقريبا بداية الإجازه الدراسه أول أهتماماتها تدرس في الجامعه سنه رابعه(طب) ...

*رانيه بنت حبوبه عمرها17سنه طالعه ثالث ثانوي قسم علمي مو من زود الشطاره بس عشان تكتمل الشله<<عزات الله أنتحرو المعلمات .. جسمها مليان شوي وبيضاء وطولها متوسط يميل للقصر مشهوره بالرجه والربشه ولسانها متبري كل الناس لمن يتعرفون عليها ع بالهم أنها مؤدبه بس إذا تعودت ع حد مجرد أنها تبتسم الكل يضحك حركاتها بعفويه وخفة دم ودائما ماتخلي نفسها من حد ماتكون رانيه إذا ماتعرفت ع كل الموجودين في المكان اللي هي فيه وشي أكيد تتحفهم بنكتها والله يعين إذا أجتمعو في مكان هي ودانا وباقي الشله ...

*أخيرا وائل أصغر من رانيه بسنه عمره 16سنه طالع ثاني ثانوي وناوي ع قسم أدبي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نبدأ..
"كانت لي قلبي أهي الدنيا ومعناها..كانت من عيوني تقراني وتفهمني..لامالقيت اللي بين الناس يسواها..كلهم ع راسي لكن ذي تسحرني"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 1 الفجر في فيلا أبو مشاري كانو رانيه ووائل جالسين في الصاله يشاهدون وشوي يلعبون كيرم وأكله رايحه وأكله جايه وصراخهم واصل آخر الدنيا وحايسين المطبخ دخل عليهم سيف ...
رانيه..كنا جالسين في قمة وناستنا وحشتنا لمى كانت قبل شهرين تجلس معنا في مثل سهراتنا هذي دخل علينا سيف آآآآه سيف أخوي وأنا أعرفه متقلب ومزاجي آخر مره عطاني كفففف ماكان عندي حد أشتكي له شكيت لخالتي عبير قالت لي"عطيه فرصه بيني له أنك أخته وتحبينه لا تغبين مشاعره ولاتدعين عليه بعدين إذا صابه شي لاسمح الله راح تتأسفين"قمت ورحبت فيه مثل ما أسوي مع كل أخواني ...
رانيه برجتها المعتاده: هلا سيوف هلا أخوي هلا حبيبي كيفك؟؟أخبارك وينك من زمان عنا
سيف..شـ فيها هذي ناقصها أنا ياذوبي متحمل هدى وحنتها تجي هذي تزيدني أنا كرهت الكلام الحلو لأن أغلب الوقت أسمعه من هدى وأعرف أنها تقوله لألف واحد غيري وأنا مو قادر أتركها لأن عرفتني وأعرف أنها ممكن تفضحني وتلوث سمعتي أخخخ يالقهر أنا سيف آخر عمري أصير مداس تحت رجل هدى لكن لازم أتخلص منها بس كيف ياربي كيف "أنتبهت ع رانيوه الخبله قطعت علي حبل أفكاري" ...
صرخت عليها ورفعت يدي في وجهها كنت بعطيها كف بس تمالكت نفسي: خير أن شاء الله شتبين؟؟
رانيه..تجمعت الدموع في عيني هذا أخوي ليه يعاملني كذا حرام عليه أنا أحبه ليه ما يجلس معانا ليه مايشاركنا ليه متعب أمي وأبوي"أنتبهت ليده تدفني ورقى السلم الظاهر أنه رايح غرفته"جلست ع الأرض مو لأني تعبانه بس أحس الدنيا سوداء في عيني"سمعت صوت وائل" ...
وائل: خلاص رانيه لاتضايقين نفسك
رانيه..أحس أني تعبانه ركضت لغرفتي ولحقتني وائل ...
رانيه: خلاص وائل أنا متضايقه شوي
وائل: أفتحي الباب رانيه بجلس معك بقول لك شي
رانيه..فتحت الباب خايفه أني أصرخ في وجه وائل مسكين ماله ذنب سكت وأنتضرته يتكلم لمحت مشاري داخل لغرفتي وباين ع وجهه أنه صاحي ع أصواتنا أفتشلت حدي ...
مشاري: وش فيكم؟؟وش صاير؟؟وائل تكلم وش فيها رانيه؟؟
وائل نزل راسه: سيف جا وعصب عليها
مشاري: لاحول مابيتدأب سيف الله يهديه بس رنوش شقلتي له عشان يعصب؟؟
رانيه أنفجرت في وجه مشاري خلاص تعبت وأنا أكتم: والله ما قلت له شي تبي تعرف ليه أخوي المحترم مهزأني عشان أني سلمت عليه مثل ما أسلم عليكم قلت أنه ممكن يحس فيني قلت يمكن أني مقصره وياه ما أعامله مثلكم لقيت العكس لقيت أني أعامله مثلكم ويمكن أحسن بس هو عديم أحساس مايحس هذا مو سيف أخوي الأولي أخوي سيف مات من سنتين أو بدلوه مستحيل هذا يكون أخوي سيف ماتعودت هالقسوه منه"بكييت من قلبي".. جلسو معي أخواني ياقلبي هم ما طلعو إلا لمن أبتسم لهم وجلست أسولف معاهم تطمنو علي الله يخليهم لي تقلبت شوي ع سريري لين غلب علي النعاس ...
وائل..كنت متضايق جلست أسولف مع مشاري شوي ووصاني أني ما أقول لأمي وأبوي اللي صار ما أقول إلا الله يهديه سيف ...
مشاري..طلعت من عند وائل وحاولت أضبط أعصابي لأن ع حسب كلام رانيه ووائل أن سيف كان معصب رقيت بس مو لسلم شقتي رقيت عند غرفة سيف سمعته يقول كلام وسخ أعوذ بالله الظاهر أنه يكلم بالجوال طقيت باب غرفته ...
سيف..لاحول ماتتوب هالبنت توني مهزأها صرخت فيها: خييييييييييير
مشاري: أنا مشاري
سيف: أوكي حبيبتي أكلمك بعدين .. تفضل مشاري
مشاري: السلام عليكم
سيف: وعليكم السلام بغيت شي؟؟
مشاري: هذي طريقتك في أستقبال أخوك الكبير؟؟
سيف: أوووووه مشاري مو وقت مثالياتك قلت لك أنا تعبان أخلص وش تبي؟؟
مشاري: سيف لمتى بتضل ع هالحال أكبر أعقل أصحى من اللي أنت فيه وش هالكلام اللي سمعته أنا متزوج ماقد قلت لزوجتي هالكلام عيب ياسيف عيب
سيف: وأنت حضرتك جالس تراقبني يعني أنا مو رجال قدام عينك؟؟
مشاري: سيف قصر صوتك وأجلس خلنا نتفاهم أنت برايك اللي تسويه أنت صح؟؟ترضى ع خواتك؟؟ تخيل لو وحده من خواتك تكلم شباب وش راح تكون ردت فعلك طبعا خواتك مكرمين حاشاهم بس تخيل أنت
سيف: والله لو حصل وسمعت أنهم يكلمون شباب لأكسر رقابهم كسر ذا اللي ناقص
مشاري: شفت أنك ما ترضى ع خواتك فلا ترضى ع بنات الناس هم بنات الناس عندهم أخوان مايرضون عليهم والله عيب ياسيف أخوك المراهق مريح أمي وأبوي وأنت يالكبير العاقل متعبهم أترك عنك هالخرابيط
سيف: أحاول
مشاري: سيف من متى وأنت توعدني أنك تحاول متى بتحاول لين يطيح الفاس في الراس وتطيح من عين الكل وبعدها شوف من اللي بتوافق عليك قالبني إذا عرفو أمي وأبوي باللي تسويه وقدرت تحط عينك في عينهم تبي شي أخده بالحلال بس مو بالحرام
سيف: أكبر وأعقل إذا تزوجت بترك عني كل هالخرابيط
مشاري: ومتى بتتزوج ياسيف وكيف بتكتفي بالحلال وأنت تعودت ع الحرام
سيف: خلاص أوعدك وقت ما أقرر أتزوج أعطيك خبر ولا تقول لأمي تفضحنا
مشاري: عطني الشرايح
سيف: صدقني الشرايح بدون أسم ولا بنت أكلمها تعرف أسمي الحقيقي
مشاري: طيب خليهم عندك الله يهدك أتمنى أنك ترميهم من نفسك وما يصير عندك غير الرقم اللي مخصصه للعائله يلا أنا رايح شقتنا تآمرني بشي
سيف: سلامتك باي
مشاري: مع السلامه
سيف..طلع مشاري من غرفتي وتنهدت تنهيده طويله ليش ع بالهم أن حالي عاجبني؟؟ أنا نفسي متضايق أكثر منهم أنا أكلم البنات عشان أفرغ اللي في نفسي كلهم أقدر أتركهم إلا هدى إذا تركتها راح توديني في ستين داهيه هدى مو سهله وكل الشباب يعرفونها ويطلعون معاها وكلهم يعرفون أنها تكلم غيرهم مع كذا ما يتركونها أهي الوحيده اللي كشفتني ليه ياربي ليه أنا تعلقت فيها زياده عن اللزوم وأتصلت لها برقمي اللي بأسمي .. وحنين آآآآه ياحنين حنين أهي الوحيده اللي ماعبرتني بس هذا"أشر ع قلبه"هذا يحبها حنين غير مو نزوه غير عن كل البنات محترمه ماكلمتني ولا رخصت بنفسها لي ولا خانت ثقت أهلها وغير كذا أهي صديقة لمى يعني أهلي عارفينها ولا راح يعارضوني إذا طلبت أني أتزوجها ...
نرجع مع سيف ونسافر معاه بأفكاره قبل 6شهور ...
سيف..كنت ناوي أصحح أغلاطي كنت ناوي أترك خرابيطي دخلت غرفة لمى تفاجئت بقمر قدامي كانت حنين منسدحه ع سرير لمى ع بطنها وترقص رجايلها وأهي تذاكر وشوي تلعب بخصلات شعرها وتعدل بلوزتها أنا بدون شعور وقفت مكاني بلمت عليها فجئه سمعت صوت باب المطبخ ينفتح عرفت أن لمى جايه قفلت الباب بهدوء ورحت ع غرفتي صورتها أنطبعت في قلبي أول بنت تدخل لقلبي كذا غير عن كل البنات اللي شفتهم غرقت في أفكاري بعدها طلعت أبي أعرف مين هالبنت اللي مع لمى صدفه وأنا نازل تحت شفتهم واقفين عند الباب وحنين تربط خيوط جزمتها وتضحك وتسولف مع لمى  رحت من الباب الثاني بحيث أني أشوفها مدري ليه جاني شعور أني أبي أشوفها ما أبيها تبعد عني دخلت لمى وكانت حنين منشغله تعدل غطها فجئه صرخت أنا رحت لعندها لقيت قطه تحت رجلها خخخ بنات يخافون من ظلهم لاشرى طردت القطه من تحت رجلها ولفت لي أبتسمت لي أبتسامه خجوله ممزوجه بخوف وفشله من اللي صار عدلت غطاها وطلعت طلعت وأنا واقف مكاني آآآآآه ياقلبي أحبك يالقطه الحلوه تباركتي علي خليتيني أشوف هالملاك ولا بعد تبتسم وش ناويه علي آآآآه وأنا وش فيني واقف خخخ صدق أني خقيت ع البنت بقوه دخلت سمعت أمي تكلم لمى وتسألها طلعت حنين أبتسمت أسمها حنين ياقلبي هي رقيت غرفتي  وبما أني عرفت أسمها خديته من جوال لمى حاولت أتقرب منها بس كانت تصدني وتقول شكرا لأنك أنقدتني من القطه وجميلك ماراح أنساه بس أعرف أني مو تبع حركات كانت تقول هالكلام وتكبر في عيني أكثر لازم أشوف لي حل لازم "بعد كل هالتفكير راح سيف في سابع نومه" ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

-->>لي عوده مع التكملهـ ..

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 7 الصباح في فيلا عبد العزيز صحت رزان خدلت لها دش وبدلت ملابسها بعدها نزلت لقت أمها وأبوها وفهد يفطرون وأبوها جالس ع جنب عنده حوسة ملفات تقدمت ودخلت الصاله ...
رزان: صباح الخير
الكل: صباح النور
جلست بين فهد وابوها وشربت لها كوب حليب ...
عبد العزيز: تعالي بابا رتبي معي الملفات
رزان: من عيوني
رزان جلست جنب ابوها وترتب في الملفات ومندمجه وتتناقش معاه وتسدد معاه الفواتير كانت رزان تفهم في كل شي هي ودانا فيسددون فرواتير البيت بالتيلفون ويرتبون ملفات مع ناصر وعبد العزيز ...
فهد: والله حركات رزون تعلمتي ع الشغل
رزان ببتسامه: أي وش ع بالك أنا بنت عبد العزيز
عبد العزيز: والنعم يباا والله محد نافعني غيركم
رزان: والله فله الشغل الجماعي خاصه إذا جلسنا أنا وبنات عمتي من جد فله
فهد: هههههههه حضرتكم ماخدينها لعبه
مريم: والله زين اللي لقو لهم شي ينفعهم بدل الجلسات الفاضيه
عبد العزيز: عقبال ما أنت تشتغل معي في الشركه
فهد: أن شاء الله باقي سنتين
مريم: يلا سنتين غمض وفتح وتعدي
فهد: الله يعين بقى ثلاث أسابيع وأروح عنكم
رزان بأسى: لاتذكرني والله تعودت ع وجودك إذا رحت بظل في البيت بروحي
أنفتح الباب ودخلت ريهام: السلاااااااااااااام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
أحمد نط في حضن فهد وسلم عليه: كيفك خالي فهد؟؟
فهد: أهلا أهلا حبيبي حمود كيفك؟؟
أحمد: بخير
روابي كالعاده جلست تحضن وتبوس في عبد العزيز ورهف راحت عند رزان وريهام جلست تسولف مع أمها ...
ريهام: أجل أسبوع الجاي مدارس رزون
رزان: أيوه عمتي داومت من الأسبوع اللي راح
مريم: الله يعينها مسكينه
فهد: يعني يصير أنتو تداومون وبعد أسبوعين أنا أرجع
رزان: أيوه ومتى تبدأ دراستك أنت؟؟
فهد: أممم تبدأ بعد ما أوصل بشهر وشوي
ريهام: وليه ما تجلس معانا في هالشهر والشوي؟؟
فهد: لأن بروح أرتب جدولي وأشتري لي كتب وأضبط أموري
مريم: بالتوفيق يماا
رزان عطت أبوها الملفات اللي خلصتهم: تفضل يبا تآمرني بشي ثاني؟؟
عبد العزيز: تسلمين لي سلامتك
فهد: يلا شدي حيلك رزون السنه ثالث
ريهام: أيواا نبي نسبه ترفع الراس
رزان: أفاا عليكم بس بإذن الله مئه
عبد العزيز: أيوه هذي بنتي رزان
فهد: ههههههههههه أني مو كاسره خاطري اللي ريهام 
ريهام: ليش عيوني مو تارسه عينك؟؟
فهد: نسبه وخرابيط ودراسه وجامعه وفي النهايه تجلسين في البيت
ريهام: ومين قال أنا أبي وضيفه أهم شي أني أخدت شهاده وأربي أولادي أحسن تربيه وهذا يكفيني
رزان: أصلا أنتو لغه عربيه أحس مافيها وضائف
ريهام: أيوه يعني اللي زيي يدخل لغه عربيه
مريم: الله يوفقكم يا أولادي
أحمد: خالي قوم أطلع معي
فهد: يلا قوم أمري لله
ريهام: هههههههه ثلاث أسابيع وبتروح عنهم خليهم يتدلعون
عبد العزيز: يلا أنا رايح الشركه
الكل: بالتوفيق
رزان: فهد بصراحه مو بس البزارين يتدلعون وش رايك نروح ع البحر الله من الصباح وتشتري لنا فطور ونفطر ع البحر يممممم
ريهام: يلا جيبي عبايتك
رزان: يلا يماا قومي معنا
مريم: والله أنا تعبانه لعيونك بس بقوم
فهد شاف الجيش كلهم بعباياتهم وجايين أنصدم: لاوالله أنا ما قلت باوصلكم
ريهام: مو مشكله نروح مع عبد الحق
فهد: ههههههههه مدبرين نفسهم أمشو بس
راحو عند الكورنيش البزارين يلعبون وهم فارشين لهم بساط عن البحر ويفطرون والجو هااااااادئ ورهيييييييب والكورنيش شبه فاضي ضلو إلى الساعه9بعدها رجعو لأن الشمس بدأت تحتر ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:33 الصباح في فيلا ناصر في جناح البنات..
البنات صار لهم ساعه صاحيين وجالسين ع أسرتهم هدره وسوالف ولا شكلهم بيقومون ...
دانا: خل نتصل ع رزون
رزان: ألووووو
البنات بصوت واحد: أهليـــن
رزان: بسم الله من وين طلعتو لي؟؟
البنات: هههههههههه
عهد: أحلى رزون صايره ربة منزل جالسه من الصباح
دانا: لالالا رزان تتعرس
رزان: عقب عمر طويل
ملاك: إلا أقول رزون وش فيك تنافخين؟؟
رزان: والله توني أفسخ عبايتي راجعين من الكورنيش
دانا: ما هذه الخيانه تروحين الكورنيش ولا تخبرينا؟؟
رزان: والله بالصدفه ولا أدري أصلا أني راح أروح الكورنيش بس جت ريهام من الصباح ورحنا مع فهد فطرنا في الكورنيش
عهد: حركات أكيد الجو جنان
رزان: أفا عليك بس .. أقول لكم خبر؟؟
:تفضلي
:قولي
:غردي
رزان وهي تسمع كلام البنات اللي يدل ع حماسهم: ههههههههه أسبوع الجاي هالحزه أنتو في المدرسه
ملاك: آآآآآآآآآه لاتقلبي المواجه
دانا: إذا أنتي اللي في ثاني متوسط تقولين كذا شلون أحنا ثالث ثانوي والله أحس أن الإجازه يومين
عهد: أي والله ولا أيام إيطاليا آآآآه ع ديك الأيام
رزان: من جد ماكأنا رايحين قبل شهرين كأنا رايحيين من سنه أو أكثر ولا عاد المدينه
دانا: والله أنا ما أحس أني سافرت إلا إذا ناضرت صورنا
رزان: ع طاري الصور تصدقون أني حاطتهم في جهازي اللي بدون نت لأن مستحيل أحطهم في الابتوب
ملاك: أي أكيد وأحنا كمان حاطينهم في الجهاز اللي بدون نت
عهد: تخيلو لو نشبك بالجهاز ع النت
دانا: لا مستحيل أصلا جهازنا مافيه قطعة الكيبل حق النت
رزان: أنا جهازي فيه بس مستحيل أشبك فيه ع النت تخيلو فيه صورنا
ملاك: بعدين نصير مشاهير ولا شي
عهد: فال الله ولا فالك
دانا: والله رزون وحشتينا ما كأنا الأمس شايفينك
رزان: وأنتو أكثر والله اليوم لو مو ريهام وفهد موجودين كان أنتحرت
عهد: الله يعينك لين سافر فهد
ملاك: لابيصر أهون لأن بتفتح المدارس وبتغيري جو شوي
رزان: الله يعين يلا أستودعكم الله شكلي بنام فهد نام وريهام جا لها طلال وكـ العاده بقيت أنا بروحي
دانا: ياعمري تعالي معنا
رزان: لا بنام يمكن الليله أمركم
ملاك: يلا أنا قايمه أغسل
رزان: ههههههههههه قومو غسلو وسلمو لي ع عمتي وخالي و..."سكتت"
عهد: ههههههههههههه قصدك فيصل لا تستحين يوصل أن شاء الله
رزان أبتسمت: أوكي باي
قفلو البنات من رزان وبدأت حوستهم اللي تتحمم واللي تسشور شعرها واللي جلست ع النت عاد عارفين نهاية الإجازه ويبون يطلعون حرة الدراسه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه2 الظهر في فيلا أبو مشاري..
كانو يستعدون لروحة الشاليه مع بيت جدهم<<راح أعرفكم ع بيت أبو تركي العائله ما شاء الله كبيره وماراح أتعمق إلا في الشخصيات فقط ذكر أسماء إلا اللي يهمنا أمرهم راح أعطيكم فكره عنهم ...

*أبو تركي وأم تركي الجد والجده حنونين ع أولادهم وسعيدين ومرتاحين مع بعض زوجو كل أولادهم بقى عندهم عبير وجاسر ...

*البنات المتزوجين*أم مشاري سبق تعرفتو ع عائلتها<<أم رانيه .. *سلوى*سلمى*مشاعل وكل وحده فيهم عندها أولاد ماشاء الله ومزوجه أولادها فما أبي أربككم أكثر راح تتعرفون عليهم مع الأحداث ...

*تركي*سامر*سمير*فتحي<<فتحي شخصيته ضعيفه ومايتحكم في زوجته وزوجته متسلطه وممشيه كلمتها عليه لأن فتحي الوحيد اللي ساكن مع أهله في فيلتهم بحكم حالته الماديه المحدوده وأبو تركي مو مقصر عليه *نهى زوجة فتحي متسلطه وحسوده وتغار من عبير اللي هي أصغر حمواتها ...

*جاسر ولد وسيم وحبوب عمره23سنه عازب قريب من فارس ولد أخته اللي هو صديق فيصل وفهد وهو وفارس و قريبين من وائل بغض النظر عن فارق السن اللي بينهم وحنون جدا ع أخته عبير ...

*عبير عمرها20سنه عازبه وجميله دائما ترفض الخطاب اللي يتقدمون لها لأن هي مع جاسر اللي ظلو لأم تركي وأبو تركي والباقي كلهم تزوجو متعلقه جدا بأخوها جاسر شخصيتها قريبه من شخصية رانيه بس أنها أهدأ شوي أو ع الأقل أهدء مع الناس ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

أن شاء الله ماطولت عليكم .. نرجع لفيلا أبو مشاري ...
عاد رانيه عندها اليوم يوم السعد لأن لمى زوجها مسافر ونايمه معاهم وعبير وجاسر كملوها ونامو معاهم ونرجس نزلت تسهر معاهم وقالبين البيت قلاب والحين هم جالسين يستعدون للرحله ما ظل شي ماحطوه  وتوجهو للرحله وأن شاء الله يوصلون بالسلامه .. في نفس المكان رجع سيف من العمل وهو تعبان من كثر التفكير وقلت الأكل ولقا البيت فاضي وأندسح في الصاله سمع صوت التيلفون قام تأفأف ...
سيف: ألوووو ألوووو ألووووو
حنين..سمعت صوته مدري شـ صابني أنخرست ماقدرت أتكلم عقب آخر مكالمه بننا جمعت قواي ...
حنين: السلام عليكم
سيف..سمعت صوتها طار النوم من عيني صوتها هذا متأكد مستحيل يخفى عني عدلت جلستي ومن زود الحماس طحت من ع الكنبه أعوذ بالله...
سيف: وعليكم السلام
حنين..غريبه يكلمني بجفاف أوه وش علي منه أنا فكه بعد أحسن لي أنا اللي ميته عليه يعني هذا اللي أنا أبيه ...
حنين: موجوده لمى؟؟
سيف..جت لعندك ياسيف لغاب الاط ألعب يا فار فرصه ماتتعوض ...
سيف: أي موجوده وتعبانه الظاهر أنها حامل
حنين..ياااي لمى حامل وأنا مدري لمى صديقة روحي إذا جابت أولاد راح يسموني خاله وأنا أقول ليه جوالها مغلق ياعمري شكلها تعبانه خل أفاجئها وأروح لها الله يعينها ما حملت إلا وزوجها مسافر .. خل أسأل عن رانيه لالالا ما أبي أطولها مع هالغبي...
حنين: طيب عطيها خبر أن صديقتها راح تجيها
سيف..هياااا صارت جت لعندك ياسيف ...
سيف: حياك مع السلامه
حنين..غريبه ما سأل مين معاي شكله تأدب ...
حنين مع السلامه
سيف فز من مكانه وبدل ملابسه وراح يستعد لجية حنين ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

راح أعرفكم ع أهل حنين ...

*أبو وافي أب حنون ع أولاده سعيد مع زوجته ...

*أزهار أم حنين حنين أكبر بناتها حنونه وطيبه وعندها مشغل في بيتهم لأنها دارسه كوافير وتنمي موهبتها ...

*حنين أكبر أخوانها وخواتها عمرها22سنه تدرس في الجامعه سنه رابعه(طب) جميله<<ماراح أوصفها سيف ماقصر ...

*وافي أكبر أخوان حنين عمره 21سنه قريب من خواته وحبوب معاهم ...

*أنهار عمرها18سنه أول سنه بالجامعه قسم(أدب أنجليزي) ماتقل جمالا عن حنين بس كأنها حنين أحلى بشويتين ...

*حور في ثاني طالعه ثاني متوسط<<صديقة ملاك ومعها في المدرسه .. تشبه أطباع ملاك  وراح تتعرفون عليها أكثر ...

*أخيرا الوليد عمره 7سنوات ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نرجع لحنين..ياااااي حدي مستانسه راح أصير خاله جهزت نفسي ولبست أحلى ملابسي وقفت عند المرايه و أفتريت أموآآآآآح من جد أني أهبل دخلت علي أنهار ...
أنهار"تبوس يدها من بطن وظهر: الحمد لله والشكر
حنين: حلفي أني ما أهبل؟؟
أنهار: تهبلييييين بس ما قلتي لي ع وين؟؟
حنين: أحم أحم بروح عند لمى الظاهر أنها حامل
أنهار: ياااااااااااااااي لمى حامل من متى؟؟
حنين: مدري والله أتصلت ع جوالها مغلق الظاهر أنها تعبانه
أنهار: طيب أتصلتي ع رنوش؟؟
حنين: كمان جوالها مغلق
أنهار: وبتروحين كذا بدون ما تتأكدين أنهم موجودين؟؟
حنين: أحم أحم ناويه أفاجئهم وبعدين تأكدت أنهم موجودين تروحين معاي؟؟
أنهار: لالالا بجلس مع الصبايا في المشغل يلا باي
حنين: باي
حنين..نزلت سلمت ع الصبايا في المشغل والله أن جلستهم ماتنمل بس طلعت ورجعتي راح أجلس معاهم <<مسكينه ياحنين ماتدرين شـ اللي ينتضرك ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

-->>كمانتوو لي عودهـ

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه3 الظهر عائلة أبو تركي وأبو مشاري كالعاده متوزعين في السيارات بالتحديد سيارة جاسر اللي معاه وائل ورانيه وعبير ...
رانيه..دخلت بروح مرحه والقيت التحيه وائل ركب مع جسور قدام وأنا مع عبورة وراء تفاجئت أن جاسر رد السلام عادي وعبير مابادلتني المرح المعتاد ومغطيه وجهها<<مو من العاده .. تقربت منها ...
رانيه: عبورة وش فيك؟؟
عبير: رانيه محتاجه أني أسكت الله يخليك خليني براحتي
رانيه: جاسر وش فيها عبير؟؟
جاسر"تنهد": خليها ع الله
رانيه: عبير خاله مو أنا اللي تغبين علي بسرعه قولي وش فيك؟؟
عبير: رانيه إذا تكلمت ببكي
رانيه: أبكي طلعي اللي في قلبك أهم شي ما تسكتين
عبير والدموع متجمعه في عينها: جاوبوني حرام أني أنبسط؟؟ حرام أني آخد راحتي في بيتنا؟؟ حرام أني أطلع مع أهلي بروحنا؟؟
رانيه: عبير فكي طلاسمك قولي لي وش فيك؟؟
عبير"بدأت تبكي: كنا نجهز الأغراض للرحله أنا مع أمي ودخلت لنا العقربه وسمعتني أقول لأمي أن أنا أبي أستانس ما أبي حد ينكد علي فـ ماله داعي أنها تقول لها وركبت شقتها لعبت بعقل فتحي بكم كلمه وشوفي عاد قامت القيامه ع راسي
رانيه: الكلبه الحماره الله لايوفقها أن شاء الله يطيح اللي في بطنها والله ماتعرف تشوف حد مستانس
جاسر يهمس لوائل وهو تغيرت نفسيته شوي من مهاجمة رانيه: والله حاله هذي أختك ماتعرف تتصرف هذا بدل ما تهدأها شوف أنت كيف تسب وتلعن في نهى قدامها
وائل: رانيوه مسكينه تبي تكحلها عمتها
عبير"وهي تبكي: لاتدعين عليها ولا ع اللي في بطنها يبتلش فيها أخوي
رانيه منفعله: عساها الماحي وتطيح وتتكسر يارب المشنصه هذي الدبه مدري ع شنو شايفه حالها "وائل مد يده وقرص رانيه عشان تسكت"
رانيه بمرح: طنش تعش تنتعش أتركيها عنك مو هادي اللي تستاهل دموعك
وائل يهمس لجاسر: أخيرا عرفت تتكلم مثل الأوادم
جاسر: ههه رانيه والأجر ع الله
رانيه: مشكلتك طيبه وخبله وماتعرفين تاخدين حقك
عبير ضحكت: الحين أنتي تسبين لو تمدحين؟؟
جاسر-وائل: ههههههههه
رانيه: يـــــــــس أخيرا رضيتو تضحكون يلا خبرني جسور بالتفاصيل
جاسر: أبد بس جا فتحي يهاوش وجا أبوي وعصب وجات أمي وما عرفت شتسوي وعبير دخلت غرفتها تبكي وكالعاده أبوي مع الحق مو واقف مع حد وفتحي بس سمعها صراخه عشان ماتهزأه وركب ...
رانيه: ههههههههه والله تحفه خالي مشيب ويخاف من مرته
عبير: جااااسر رانيه عيب
وائل: ههههههههه ع قولة رانيه أنتي خبله وطيبه
جاسر: والله رضيتي ولا ما رضيتي أنا أقول الحق واللي في قلبي ع لساني الحين عاجبك حال أخوك تهزأه قدامنا تجيب أولادها وتطرد زوجها من الشقه معاهم وعاد أنا اللي أبتلش يجيني فتحي بأولاده هذا يبكي وهذا يصيح ياخي بتجيبين أولاد تحملينهم
رانيه: مسكين خالي حبوب وطيب والله تمنيت له مره أحسن من كذا
عبير: والله ترى ساعات تصير طيبه
جاسر: عاد أنا إذا صارت طيبه ع عيني وراسي وإذا صارت شريره تسمح لي يعني ماتعامل أختي عدل ما أعاملها عدل ماترد سلام أختي أنا ما أسلم عليها
رانيه: تعجبنننننننننننننننننننننني
جاسر: أجل أنا مره تمشي رايها علي تخســي ولا وش قولك يالخال
وائل: ذيـــب وأنا طالع عليك
عبير: ولا أنا ما أعرف أدافع عن نفسي ولا أرد ع حد لو ما جسور معاي كان ماسكت فتحي
رانيه: ذيب ذيب وش قلت له؟؟
جاسر: كلام مايصلح لك بعدك صغيره
رانيه بتبدأ تهاوش رن جوال جاسر وطبعا السماعات في السياره يعني سبيكر ...
جاسر: هلا خيه
أم تركي: هلا ماما
جاسر: هلا هلا ماما
أم تركي: ها أخباركم؟؟
جاسر: بخير أحنا قربنا نوصل
أم تركي: موفقين حبيبي .. كيف عبير هدأت
جاسر: عا العال .. عبير كلمي أمي
عبير: هلا ماما
أم تركي: هلا حبيبتي هدأتي
عبير: أفا عليك بس ع قولة رنوش طنش تعش تنتعش
أم تركي: بالتوفيق يلا وأتركي عنك الزعل
عبير: مايهمك مع السلامه
أم تركي: باي
كلهم حاولو يكتمون ضحكتهم ع أن أم تركي قالت باي إلا رانيه فطست ضحك: ياحيلها جدتي متطورة تقول باي هههههههههههههه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاسر: الله يغربلك يارنوش كلنا أنتبهنا وسكتنا إلا أنتي ماتعرفين تسوين نفسك ماسمعتي
وائل: ماتطلع رانيه إذا ما علقت
عبير: هههههههههههه والله أن أمي وأبوي يهبلون كأنهم روميو وجوليت
رانيه: قولي رقيه وأبو مساعد هههههههه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: حدك عاد لاتغلطين أمي وأبوي شباب
جاسر: أي والله ينفعون حق فيديو كليب حق أغنيه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههه
وائل: أنا ومرتي أن شاء الله بنصير كذا
رانيه: هيييييييييي أي مرتك أكبر بعدها فكر في الزواج
عبير: أي والله الزواج لهذا اللي عنس "وهي تأشر ع جاسر"
جاسر: أنا ولد يعني عازب قولي لنفسك أنتي اللي ماظل واحد في الشرقيه ماتقدم لك ودوم ترفضينهم
عبير: ما أبي أطلع من بيتنا أبي أستانس بعدني بنوته وأحس أني مو قد مسؤلية بيت وزواج
جاسر: راسك يابس الله يهديك بس البنات هالأيام يموتون ويتزوجون وأنتي مدري ليه رافضه الزواج
عبير: غيرو الموضوع .. إلا صح كيفه سيف ماجا معاكم
رانيه: من أسبوع ماشفته آخر مره لمن عطاني كف
جاسر ماعنده فيها: هههههههههههههههههه
عبير: الله يهديه
رانيه: أن شاء الله وائل إذا كبرت تصير مثله كان أذبحك
وائل: لاياماما أنا بصير مثل جسور
عبير: قمر مثله الله يخليكم لنا
وائل: أحم أحم ولا تنسي تكملة الشله فروس ولد خالتي
عبير: ياقلبي ولد أختي ياحبي له
رانيه: إلا ع طاري فروس كيفه؟؟
جاسر: بخير بقى ع رجعته فرنسا3أسابيع
وائل: الله يعينها خالتي بتظل بروحها في البيت
عبير: وش دعوه أحنا وين رحنا؟؟
وائل: لا بس خالتي لو تموت ماتنام في بيت غير بيتهم ووقت النوم تظل بروحها
عبير: إذا فضيت أنا أنام عندها وبعدين الصباح تفطر معانا والعصر تتغدى معانا بمعنى أصح ساكنه معانا وبس باب بين بيتنا وبيتهم يعني تقريبا نفس البيت
رانيه: وحشتني جهان من تزوجت ما صرنا نشوفها كثير
جاسر: هذا هم البنات يقتلون حالهم مايبون يتزوجون وفي النهايه بس يتزوجون يختفون مع رجالهم
عبير: وش قصدك يعني
جاسر: قصدي واضح
رانيه: ياعيوني مو بس البنات حتى الأولاد ولا البنات إذا تزوجو يطلعون مع من؟ مو مع رجالهم يعني ما في فرق
جاسر: بسم الله علي أكلتيني
وائل: ههههههههههه عاد أنت ورانيه ماتنحطون مع بعض أثنينكم اللي في قلبكم ع لسانكم
عبير: هههههههههههههه أي والله صادق فيهم
جاسر: يلا قربنا نوصل أستعدو
رانيه وعبير بصوت واحد: مستعديييييييييين
وائل: الله يخلف عليكم
جاسر: صادق فيهم اللي يشوفه داخلي الحرب
وبدأ المناقر والهواش لحد ما وصول الشاليه كان روعه جلسو البنات عقب ما أخدو فره ع الشاليه وخلصو تخطيطاتهم وضحك ووناسه وأجواء جنان ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7بعد المغرب في فيلا عبد العزيز كانت رزان  حايسه وملانه حدها شوي تشبك ع النت وشوي تتفرج ع صورها وشوي تبدل ملابسها وشوي تنزل تجلس عند أمها في الصاله لحد ما أستقرت ع سبورت بيت عشان تاخد راحتها أكثر لأن حضرتها راكبه نازله ورفعت نص شعرها وتركت الباقي مفكوك ونزلت طبعا كان شكلها جدا عادي مو قبيح بس أن عليها سبورت بيت ويذوب جلوس خفيف في أشفتها وساعه ع يدها ...
رزان: السلااااااااام
مريم: هلا حبيبتي وعليكم السلام
رزان: وش جالسه تسوين أعترفي؟؟
مريم: هههه يحليلك شسوي بعد توني جايه من عند الجيران وأنتي وش فيك قالبه الوجه؟؟
رزان: ملانه و......."سكتت لأنها سمعت صوت"
دانا: يآآآآآآآآآآآآ أهل البيت
ملاك: رزان عمتي خالي
عهد: وينكم ياجماعة الخير
رزان من الفرح حضنت دانا: وحشتوني
والبنات أنضمو لهم وتحاضنو ع شكل حلقه
فضيله: هههههههههههه الله يديم المحبه أن شاء الله
الكل: آآآآآآميـــــن
غلا: وين رهف؟؟
رزان: رهوفه في بيتهم
غلا: وين ألعابها
رزان: ههههههههههه وأنا أقول من وين كل هالحب كان قلتي ألعابها من البدايه وفكيتينا مونياتي مونياتي
مونياتي: نأم رسان
رزان: حبيبتي خلي غلا تروح غرفة الألعاب 
مونياتي: أن شاء الله"وخدت غلا معاها"
دانا: أستحي ع وجهك تقابلين ضيوفك ببجامه
رزان: أولا أنا حلوة في جميع الأحوال ثانيا مو أول مره تشوفوني بسبورت البيت ثالثا وش دراني أنكم راح تجون
ملاك: ههههههههههههههه والله لو نسكن مع بعض في بيت أريح مو مبتلشين إلا عبد الحق ونسيم
دانا: أمزح أصلا عاجبني سبورتك وأنا اللي أقترحت عليهم أنا نهجم عليكم
رزان: ياقلبو والله كأنك حاسه فيني توني أقول لمامي أني طفشانه وكنت محتاجه أحد أجلس معاه ولقيتكم قدامي
فضيله: يالله هانت كلها كم يوم وتفتح المدارس وتنشغلون
دانا: إلا ع طاري المدارس متى راح نروح المكتبه
مريم: الليله خلو نسيم ياخدكم للمكتبه
دانا: بكره راح نسهر مع البنات وبعد بكره خل نروح مجمع الظهران يــس
ملاك: ماشاء الله عبت جدول المواعيد لحد يوم السبت يعني مابنفضى أبد
عهد: أبرك لنا من الزهق يلا خل نتصل ع نسيم يوصلنا
رزان: عمتي بتروحين معانا؟؟
فضيله: لا جهزت لكم لستة طلبات جيبوها لي
ملاك: خلاص أجل خلي نسيم يجيب معاه ناسا عشان لانركب معاه بروحنا
دانا: أوكي
رزان: أنا بركب أبدل ملابسي
دانا: لاتتأخرين
رزان..كملت دانا كلامها وركبت غرفتي طيران صار لي يومين ما طلعت وبدأت حوستي وبسرعه بسرعه جهزت ونزلت لقيت الجيش بعباياتهم..
فهد تحم حم ودخل: السلااااااااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
فهد: ع وين العزم
دانا: رايحين المكتبه ,,وصل نسيم ولا لسه؟؟
فهد: ما أشوف وصل تبوني أوصلكم
رزان: يــــس وصلنا وبعدها خدنا لمطعم ع ذوقك
فهد: ياحبكم للمطاعم ها عمتي يما وش رايكم آخدهم معي؟؟
فضيله: ع راحتهم
فهد: يلايلا معاي بتصل لفيصل
فضيله: غريبه فيصل مو معاك
فهد: لا عنده شغل في الدمام مع واحد من الشباب بخليه يلحقنا في جرير,,يلا مشينا
حوطو البنات السياره وفتحت ملاك الباب اللي وراء والباقي واقفين ...
دانا: رزان روحي قدام
ملاك: لاخلي عهد تروح قدام أحلى
ضربتها عهد ع مخها وأبتسم فهد"ركبت رزان قدام"
وتحركو كان المشوار هادئ نوعا ما وكانت رزان أجرأ وحده في البنات لأن مافي حد غريب عشان تستحي بس فهد أخوها والبنات يسولفون مع فهد بس بحدود وعهد أندمجت أكثر لأن خواتها يسولفون وصلو جرير وألتقو بفيصل ...
فيصل: أهلا أهلا
الكل: هلا والله
فهد: خلصت شغلك؟؟
فيصل: أي الحمد لله
دانا: أجل وين سيارتك؟؟
فيصل: مو جاي بسيارتي جاي مع فارس "دانا فز قلبها من سمعت طاري فارس"
ودخلو البنات المكتبه وخدو كل ماتشتهي أنفسهم وبعدها توجهو للمحاسبه ...
رزان..كنت واقفه وأنا مستحيه حدددي المكتبه كانت زحمه وحضراتنا مو متغطييين لكن كله من دانوه أهئ اللي مارضيت نتغطى وقف ع جنب ع بال ماهم يحاسبون ودانا وعهد وملاك كل وحده راحت لشيء معين وأنا ماعندي سالفه أروح معاهم فضليت واقفه ع جنب حسيت بيدين تلتف حول خصري شهقت حاولت أفك يدين الولد مو راضي يفكهم أنا جبانه ولا أقدر ع هالمواقف ما أعرف أتصرف شفت يد فيصل ضغطت عليها أبتسم لي وسحب يده لاحول مو فاهم ليه أنا مسكت يده رديت مسكتها بكل ما عندي من قوه ...
فيصل..لفتت نظري لأنها واقفه ع جنب بروحها ومنزله راسها فجئه مسكت يدي أنصدمت وتفاجئت ما تعودت هالجرأه من رزان قلت يمكن تفكرني فهد أو مو حاسه لنفسها سحبت يدي بهدوء تفاجئت أنها ردت مسكت يدي لحظه أنتبهت لوجهها أحمر وعيونها مليانه دموع أنتبهت ع واحد حيوان لاف يدينه حول خصرها صرت ما أشوف اللي قدامي أنعمت عيني خلاص كيف يتجرأ ويسوي هالحركات في مكان عام ومع من معا رزان حبيبتي ...
فيصل والشرار يتطاير من عيونه: روحو السياره
فهد اللي توه واصل وما يدري عن شي: وش صاير وش عنك مع الولد فيصل؟؟
فيصل: فهد روح مع البنات السياره  "فهد عطى المفتاح للبنات ووصاهم يقفلون عليهم باب السياره ولحق فيصل"
فهد: فيصل فيصل لا تصير مجنون فيصل شتسوي وخر عن الولد
فيصل: أتركني عليه خل أشوف شغلي معاه أجل هالحقير يتحرج في رزان ولا والله ما أتركه
فهد: لاتوسخ يدك فيه أتركه عنك طيب تفاهمو مو كذا التفاهم
الولد1: أتركني يانذل
جا صديق الولد وتقرب وفهد توه قدر يفك فيصل عن الولد: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
همس الولد2 لصديقه: وش صاير
الولد1: مو ناقصك أنا وخر
فهد: أنت معصب وهو معصب مو كذا التفاهم فيصل بعد عن الولد
الولد2: صلو ع النبي ماحصل إلا الخير
فيصل: أي خير هالحيون يترج في خواتي وتقول خير!!
الولد1: أحترم نفسك ما حيوان إلا أنت
فهد: خلاص فيصل أهدأ عشاني بعد عنه
فيصل فك قميص الولد: أنا ببعد بس لاتظنون أني مبعد خوف منه أو لأني شفقت بحاله أنا ببعد لأني ما أوسخ يدي بأنذال أمثاله
الولد1: ليه خليته يمشي
الولد2: ياغبي هذول يشترونك أنت وأهلك أمشي بس فضحتنا .
فهد مسك يد فيصل رتوجه معه للسياره .. فيصل وجهه أحمر من العصبيه وأنفاسه متسارعه ...
فهد: فيصل أهدأ مايصير نروح السياره وأنت بـ هالحاله العصبيه
فيصل"تنهد": أجل هالنذل يمد يده ع رزان أنت باط كبدي حدك ماخليتني أشوف شغلي معه
فهد: فيصل اللي صار محد له يد فيه لا أنا ولا رزان وبعدين الشي صار وأنتهى والولد أعتقد أنك ماقصرت فيه ليه العصبيه؟؟
فيصل: هذي رزان أختي وبنت خالي وبنت عمتي وفي المستقبل زوجتي
فهد: ع بالك أني ما أغار ع أختي أنا بعد متضايق من اللي صار بس رزان ما لها ذنب وماله داعي نكبر الموضوع فـ خلي كل شي طبيعي وأنت تعرف رزان حساسه وأعتقد أنها مسويه مناحه في السياره
فيصل تنهد تنهيده فرغت كل الغضب اللي فيه: لا تحاتي كل شي راح يمضي ع خير ولا راح يتغير شي وروحة المطعم ما راح تتكنسل
فهد: كفو والله وهذا عشمي فيك

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

-->>لي عوهـ ..

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

البنات دخلو السياره وهم مايدرون عن الدنيا ومجرد أنهم قفلو الباب دخلت رزان في دوامة بكي والبنات يهدونها ويذوبهم قدرو يفهمون منها اللي صار ...
رزان وهي تشهق: مدري ليه أنا دوم كذا منحوسه كل مره نطلع سوى لازم يصير لي شي يخرب عليكم الأحسن أنكم ماتاخدوني معاكم
ملاك: عاد رزون أنتي الخير والبركه وإذا ماجيتي معانا أصلا ننقص وما تكمل فرحتنا إلا معاك
رزان: ماراح أسامح نفسي إذا صار لفيصل أو فهد شي
دانا: أن شاء الله ما بيصير إلا الخير أذكري ربك وأستغفري
عهد: رزان خلاص حبيبتي أهدأي فهد وفيصل بخير وقربو يوصلون
رزان..مسحت دموعي وحاولت أني أصد عن فيصل وفهد وجهت وجهي للشباك ورحت في أفكاري ليه أنا بذات تحرش فيني الولد المشكله أني متحجبه كامل وعبايتي مو ملفته للنظر بس نضراته وحركته شككتني في نفسي حسيت نفسي عريانه وهو يناضرني فيصل وغضبه شنو تفسيره أكيد أنه يغار علي إذا مو لأني أني خطيبته في المستقبل فأنا بنت عمته وبنت خاله فشي طبيعي أنه يغار وفهد شنو ردت فعله لمن يعرف بالسالفه"صحيت من أفكاري ع صوت عقب الصمت الرهيب اللي كان مخيم ع السياره والبنات شكلهم خايفين يتكلمون وفيصل وفهد وجوههم لا تعطي لاحق ولا باطل الوضع نوعا ما يخوف ...
فيصل: وين تحبون تروحون؟؟
البنات:.................
فيصل: أكلم الجدران أنا؟؟
دانا: مدري
فيصل: لا الظاهر أنا أكلم الجدران
عهد: تعبانين خل نرجع البيت
ملاك: ع راحتكم
فيصل بطناز: لا إله إلا الله نازل عليهم الأدب خواتي , لحظه لحظه أنا أبي راي رزان
رزان..ياربي ليه يبي رايي حدي أستحيت أحترق وجهي ليه يخصني بالكلام أنا مالي عين أحط عيني في عينه ...
فيصل ناضرها بحيره: رزان أنا أتكلم
رزان..همسه ذوبني ياربي فيصل مره رومنسي أستجمعت قواي ويذوب طلعت كلمه مني"مدري"
فيصل بركن السياره: وأنا ماراح أمشي إلا إذا قلتي لي وين تحبين نروح
رزان..ياربي ليه يحرجني أكثر خلاص أحترق وجهي لو يحطون فوق راسي كوب حليب صار يغلي من كثر الحراره اللي أحسها تجمعت في راسي أستجمعت قواي وهمست للبنات...
رزان: بنات ساعدوني
دانا: بما أن الكره في ملعبنا ورزان صرحت لنا نختار وش رايكم في مطعم***صدق أنه خيال
رزان: خلاص أوكي
فيصل: جواب نهائي أحرك السياره
رزان..ياربي ليه دوم يبني أتكلم أنا يذوب يطلع صوتي إذا كان موجود الحين يكلمني بهالهدوء حاسه أني بذوب ع صوته ...
رزان: أيه
فيصل: توكلنا ع الله"حرك السياره والبنات قامو يتطنزون ع شكل رزان...
دانا: ياويلي أخوي طلع رومنسي
ملاك: أي والله توني أدري
عهد: بصراحه كل مره نطلع مع فيصل وتكون معانا رزان نكتشف أنه رومنسي وكل مره يثبت لنا رومنسيته بموقف أحلى من الثاني
دانا: أي والله تذكرون لمن طاحت رزان في مدينة الألعاب لمن كنا في سويسرا تذكرون كيف كان شايلها حتى ما حس أن رجله أنجرحت
رزان أحمرت وهي تتذكر الموقف: خلاص عاد
عهد: عادي رزون أصلا وقتها ماكنتي كبيره كثير كنتي تقريبا في عمر ملوك
ملاك: ياويلي أجل بدور لي واحد يشيلني
رزان ضربتها ع مخها بأستنكار: عيييييب
ملاك: شـ اللي عيب حلال عليك وحرام علي؟؟
رزان: أصلا ماكان الشي بيدي
دانا شفقت بحال رزان اللي كل ماجا لها يزيد حمارها: خلاص قفلو ع السالفه لاتحسدون فيصل الله يهنيك يارزون
وتمو يسولفون بس هالمره وطو صوتهم ولا سمعوهم الشباب إلا أشياء بسيطه وتمت الرحله ع خير وقررو البنات ينامون مع رزان لأن فضيله من الصباح بتروح المدرسه وناصر بيروح الشركه فـ أتفقو أنهم ينامون مع رزان ومها وريهام راح يجون لهم الصباح طلعت أزواجهم للدوام ونامو من بدري للوناسه إذا جو مها ويهام وأستبدلو السهره بجلسة الصبح<<يحيا النظام ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

قبل لا أختم الجزء راح أعرفكم ع عائلة فارس وهي صغيره تقريبا وكالعاد راح أعطيكم نبده مبسطه ع كل شخصيه يهمنا أمرها والباقي راح تتعرفون عليهم مع الأحداث ...

*فارس شاب وسيم وأنيق وجذاااب وتميزه عيونه العسليه المايله للون الأخضر ويدرس في فرنسا مع فيصل وفهد لكن قسم هندسه كيميائيه عمره 25 سنه آخر نصف دراسي له وهو حاليا موجود في السعوديه وراح يرجع فرنسا مع فهد وفيصل بعد أسبوعين و3 أيام...

*أم فارس أم حنونه ومكافحه وحنونه ع أولادها عقب وفاة زوجها من لمن كانو أولادها صغار وكل البنات ماشاء الله تزوجو بقى عندها فارس..

*جهان عمرها 23سنه أقرب وحده من خواتها لفارس لأنها توها متزوجه بداية الإجازه وسعيده مع زوجها ثامر..

*أخيرا أفراح عمرها33سنه متزوجه وعندها 4أولاد وبنت..

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الثاني
((هذا الجزء
-عائلة أبو مشاري وأبو تركي في رحله ياترى شاللي ينتضرهم؟؟
-سيف في أنتضار حنين ياترى راح تجي لعنده؟؟أو في شي بيصر وبيكشف لحنين الأمر؟؟
-وعبير ومضايقة نهى المستمره لها ورفضها للخطاب شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتضرها؟؟
-جاسر وصراحته وعفويته الزايده تتوقعون راح تكون لصالحه أو لأ؟؟
-رانيه الرجه والربشه وتلطيف الأجواء شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتضرها؟؟
-رزان ومحاولات البنات معاها ع أنها تتغلب ع خجلها ولو جزء بسيط هل بتقدر أو لأ؟؟ وشنو التطورات اللي بتصير لها مع فيصل؟؟
-فهد وفيصل وفارس بعد أسبوعين سفرهم شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتضرهم في فرنسا؟؟
الأحداث بدأت تظهر وأنتو أكيد زاد حماسكم
يعطيكم العافيه تابعونا..
تحياتي))

.
.
.

إن شاء الله عجبكم البآرت ..

وماثقلت عليكم بالشخصيات-->>عقب شنو ..

يلا إن شاء الله قريب راح تتعودون عليهم وتذوبون في هواهم ^_^ ..

ردودكم ياحلوـوـوين وتعليقاتكم -->>تتقبل كل شي ..

///

----------


## اعشق ابي

ياي رواية ولا احلى 
بكرة نزلي بارتين ........طماعة 
هههههه تسلمي من جد حلوة .........لا من عم

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

أعشق أبي ..

يعطيك العآفيه غنآتي ع المتابعه والمرور

وعيونك الحلوه

ولخاطر عيونك راح أنزل البارتين

وأتمنى للكل متابعه شيقه

تحياااتي

دانهـ

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الثالث))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-عزم حنين ع روحة بيت أبوم مشاري بدون علم بمكائد سيف لها ...
-لاتنسون بيت أبو مشاري في الشاليه ...
-وفي فيلا عبد العزيز بنات العائله مجتمعين تابعو الأحداث ...
-بقى بنتين وتكمل شخصيات قصتنا وتذوبون معانا في هواهم وتعيشون معهم الأجواء صح ...
تابعونا))

نبدأ..
"صدفه ومن بين كل الناس علقني من يوم شفته وعيني جات في عينه..حسيت شي بعيونه حيل يجذبني لمن أبتسم بانت بوجهي تلاوينه"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:00م في فيلا أبو مشاري كان سيف يستعد لجيت حنين فتح باب المطبخ والخدامه بغت تموت..
توينا برجفه: نعم بابا
سيف ع غير عادته مبتسم: سمعيني روحي المجلس وبخريه ونظفيه ما أبي أشوف فيه غباره
توينا: أن شاء الله بابا"توها بتروح للمجلس ناداها سيف"
سيف: ماخلصت كلامي
توينا: وش يبغى بأد بابا
سيف طلع من بوكه 200ريال: خدي هذول بمقابل أنك تدخلين حنين صديقة لمى المجلس الحين هي بتجي
توينا: حنين في جي لمى مو موجود كيف!!
سيف: أسمعيني أنا عاطيك الفلوس ولو تكلمتي لأكسر رقبتك حتى مع حنين لا تتكلمين بس دخليها وأنتي ساكته وإذا سألت عن لمى قولي لها فوق طيب؟؟
توينا: يوو أنا مايكزب كزب هرام
سيف: مو أنتي اللي تعلميني الحلال من الحرام تحركي بسرعه وإذا حد درى عن الموضوع ديرة أهلك ماتشوفينها
توينا بخوف: أن شاء الله بابا"وراحت"
سيف أنسدح ع كنب الصاله..آآآآآآآآآه أقترب اللقاء ياحنين ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

في نفس الوقت عند عائلة أبو تركي وأبو مشاري الساعه 8:00م كانو في قمة وناستهم البنات مع بعض والرجال مع بعض ورانيه وعبير شوي عند الحريم وشوي عند الرجال بحكم لأنهم مايتغطون عن كل الموجودين وساعه يتهاوشون وساعه يضحكون وفله ووناسه راحو عند الحريم جهة البنات ...
رانيه تندس وراء نرجس: أحميني منها يازوجة أخي
نرجس تقلد رانيه بطناز: لا حامي اليوم ياحماتي العزيزه
عبير: لا مفر مني
رانيه: خلاص عبور أعقلي خلينا نصير حريم ع قولت جدتي
عبير: لالالا ماراح أعقل بعدني طفله بريئه يلا أطلعلي برد لك الضربه وخل نجلس
رانيه: بس مو بقوه
عبير: تتشرط بعد تعالي خلصيني"جت رانيه وضربتها عبير ع ظهرها"
رانيه: أححح ياحماره
عبير: والله محد قال لك تسويين نفسك شجاعه
لمى: وبعديييييييييييييييييين
ليلى: هم ويا هالحجاب كأنهم مصريات
عبير: ليه ياماما مو عاجبك ولا تبينا 24ساعه بالعبايه؟؟
رانيه: وأنتي الصادقه مالنا إلا قميص طويل وبنطولون وحجاب
لمى: ههههههههههه الأخوات مصدقين حالهم أنتو في السعوديه
نرجس: هههههههههههههه ولا أنتي شوفي النظارات الشمسيه مبينه الأحلام من جد شكلكم تحفه
ليلى: لو تطلعون برى الشاليه يفتكرون عليكم بحرينيات
عبير: ههههههههههههه قبل شوي سوينا مقلب في مشاري
نرجس: أو ماي جاد أعترفو شنو سويتون في رجلي؟؟
رانيه: هههههههههههههههههههه مسوي نفسه مؤدب ضميته من وراء وعبير باسته في خد هههههههههههههههه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااي
نرجس: كملو كملو وش سوى؟؟
رانيه: الأخ تفاعل ضمني ورد لعبير البوسه
نرجس  والدموع متجمعه في عينا: كذااابين
عبير: الخبله تمزح حمحم وقال يالله
نرجس ضربت رانيه: خبله خوفتيني
لمى: مافي ثقه نشتكي عند مشاري؟؟
نرجس: لالالا أكيد في ثقه بس تعرفينا أحنا الحريم غيورات
رانيه تضرب عبير: أقول جلسي جلسي خلينا ناخد دروس في أسرار الحياة الزوجيه
ليلى: صدق زمن أحنا قبل إذا طرو الزواج قدامنا وأحنا في عمركم ننحاش
عبير: أي والله صدق زمن
لمى: من زينك أنتي أقول الكلام لك أنتي واللي جنبك
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: عبيروه تخيلي إذا كبرنا نكذب ع أولادنا مثل الأباء والأمهات 
عبير: هههههههههههههههههه هذي عاد لا بد منها
نرجس: هيهييي أحترمو نفسكم شنو يكذبون؟؟
رانيه: والله عاد شوفي داك الأبو إذا قال لولده أنا ياولدي كنت ما أطلع من البيت ودايم الأول ع الفصل وكنت أشتغل مع أبوي
عبير: وتحصلينه شهادة أبتدائي مو ماخدها وبيتهم مايشوفه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أنا باقول لأولادي في المستقبل أنا كنت ما أرفع عيني في وجه حد ودايم الأولى ع المدرسه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليلى: لاعاد رانيه هذي قويه شوي
نور: ماما أبي أروح دورة الميآه
نرجس: توك رايحه من شوي قومي قومي بس
الكل: الله يعينك
غزل: ماما غسلي يدي
ليلى: روحي للبنه حبيبتي
نرجس رجعت: ها شكنتو تسولفون
عبير: والله شافقين بحالك أنتي وليلى
نرجس: شنسوي بعد حكم الزمن
ليلى: يلا قريبا نشوفكم بهالحال أول شي لمى وأنتو لاحقينها
عبير ورانيه بصوت واحد: عقب عمر طويل
رانيه: خشب
لمى: ههههه الحمد لله والشكر توهم عقب عمر طويل
نرجس: وش عليكم منهم هذول عيارات
لمى: ولا عاد رانيوه عاد مجنونه بالمره ماتتعرس
ليلى: قولي يبي لها رجل يعقلها
رانيه: هيهييي أنتو غلطانين في النمره مو أنا المجنونه أثنين المجنونين هم شعول وسعيدان
عبير-نرجس: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضربتها لمى ع مخها من جهة اليمين: شعول في عينك
في نفس الوقت ضربها ليلى ع مخها من جهة اليسار: سعيدان في عينك
نرجس بطناز: وميشو فوق راسك
الكل ضحك ع حركتهم: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه معصبه وبطناز: كل وحده تدافع عن حبيب القلب وأنا اللي أبتلش بعدين يكتبون أسمي في الجريده ضحيه من ضحايا المدافعه عن الأزواج بس يلا ضحيه في سبيل الحب
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: وش عندكم؟؟
رانيه أنتبهت لجدتها كالعاده راحت ترحب فيها"باست راس جدتها وجلست تهز يدها وهي ما سكتها وهي ترحب: هلاااا أم تركي كيفك؟؟؟ وشلونك؟؟وشلون أبو تركي والبنات؟؟ عساكم بخير؟؟ أسمحي لي ما أنتبهت لك
أم تركي سحبت يدها: حسبي الله ع إبليسك كسرتي يدي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: هذا جزاي واحشتني"وتبوس فيها"
أم تركي بعدتها: وخري عني واحشتها قالت هالعياره توك قبل شوي شافتني ولا سلمتي
رانيه: أفاااا أم تركي زعلانه أنا أعرف أراضيك راح أحجز لك في الصالون وتروحين في شقه مع أبو تركي بس أنتبهي قبل أشربي حبوب منع الحمل أخاف جدي مايتحمل هالزين وتولدين مع بنات بنات بناتك
الكل شهق بأستنكار وبعدها ضحكو ع هبال رانيه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه تأشر ع أم تركي: حمرت خدودها ياعيني ع الحيا تعال شوفها يابو تركي
أم تركي وصلت عندها: جب يلا جب صدق بنات آخر زمن مايستحون
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليلى تتكلم مع رانيه: وأنتي دوم مطيحه الميانه مع الكل ماتحشمين حد؟؟
رانيه: بصراحه الأدب متعب ما أتخيل نفسي أصير مؤدبه إذا عزمت ع الأدب جهزو قبري قبلها
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: والله أمي وأبوي ماشيبو إلا من مناقرك معاهم يالدبه
لمى: بسم الله عليك أنتي وجسور اللي يشوفكم مقصرين فيهم
ليلى: ياحليلهم جدي وجدتي شبابيين حد الدعسه
نرجس: الله يطول في عمرهم
الكل: آآآمين
أم مشاري: قومو بس ساعدونا بدل جلستكم
رانيه وعبير كالعاده راحو عند الرجال وكملو فراره في الشاليه والكل مستانسن<<الله لا يغير عليهم ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

نرجع لسيف في بيت أبو مشاري الساعه8:30م كان منسدح ع الكنب وكل شوي يناظر في ساعته رن الجرص وفز من مكانه راح إلى توينا ...
سيف: بسرعه أفتحي الباب وإذا حنين دخليها المجلس مثل ماوصيتك "توينا واقفه تناظر"
صرخ فيها سيف: بسررررررررررعه ومثل ما وصيتك
توينا نقزت من صرخته: أن شاء الله "ظل سيف في الصاله وتوينا راحت تدخل حنين"
حنين: السلام عليكم
توينا: وعليكم سلام 
حنين: أجل وين لمى؟؟
توينا: في كرفه هي أنتي تفضلي هنا "وأشرت لها ع المجلس"
حنين: لالالا بركب لها غرفتها عادي أنا متعوده أجلس معاها هناك
توينا: لالالالالا بابا موجود في صاله وممكن يشوف أنتي تفضل هنا
حنين: أوكي نادي لمى
توينا: أن شاء الله "طلعت"
"دخلت توينا الصاله وفز سيف من مكانه: ها وش صار؟؟
توينا: حنين في مجلس
سيف: متأكده أن لسانك ما زل ولا قلتي لها شي؟؟
توينا: لا  "سيف توجه عند البوابه وهو ساكت سمع صوت توينا: بابا حرام حنين واجد زين لا يسوي فيها شي
سيف: مالك شغل أنتي "تركها وطلع"
حنين..طلعت عني توينا نغزني قلبي حاسه أن في شي بيصير أستعذت من إبليس وفكيت لفتي حطيتها ع كتفي ورتبت شعري في المريا قلت إذا جت لمى راح أفسخ عبايتي وبما أني في المجلس فأكيد بنروح غرفتها حق آخد راحتي أكثر سمعت صوت مقبض الباب يتحرك لفيت وبأحلى أبتسامه ...
حنين: هلا والله سلامـ.....
حنين..توني بكمل كلامي أنتبهت له يقفل الباب طاح قلبي خفت ياترى وش ناوي عليه؟؟وين لمى؟؟ أنصدمت أكثر لمن جلس قبالي وش فاكر نفسه بسرعه لفيت لفتي وجاتني الجرأه وسألت ...
حنين بصوت حاد: وين لمى؟؟
سيف ببرود: لمى في الشاليه والبيت فاضي ما في حد غيري أنا وأنتي وبس
حنين..بروده شب حريقه في قلبي خلاص ماعاد أشوف شي الدنيا صارت سوداء في عيني ما أشوف إلا شبح دموعي وإبتسامة خبث من سيف طلع مني الكلام بدون شعور ...
حنين وهي تبكي: ليه أنا بذات؟؟ليه؟؟أنا مو لعبه في يدك ولا بنت شوارع عشان تسوي فيني مقلب كذا تكفى أبي أروح بيتنا تكفى لاتحطمني لاتهدم أمل أمي وأبوي فيني لا تحطم أحلامي اللي ظليت أرسمها سنيــ...
حنين..تكلمت بجرأه قلت اللي في قلبي لمن لسيف!!ليه أنا تكلمت له كذا يمكن لأني وحيده ومحد حولي غيره سكتت لمن شفته يتقرب مني وهو ماسكني من خصري وبوساته تنطبع ع جسمي صرخت فيه ...
حنين: حماااااااااااااار نذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذل سخييييييييييييييييف تظن أن الرجوله أنك تستضعف بنت وتستوحد فيها بخداعك
سيف وهو لازال يبوسها: أنتي اللي أجبرتيني ع هالطريقه مالي حل غير هالحل صدقيني ياما حاولت أتقرب منك بس أنتي ماعطيتيني فرصه
حنين وهي تضربه بيدها: بعد عني بعد عني ياوسخ يانذل يا#### يا#### يا......
سيف..حطيت يدي ع أول زرار في عبايتها وفتحته ويدها تضربني فجئه كأني صحيت كأن أصوات تحاوطني بعدت عنها خلاص دار راسي مو قادر أشوف قدامي رحت للبوفيه الصغير اللي في المجلس وتركت حنين بروحها في المجلس جلست ع ركبي أبكي مو عارف وش فيني شربت مويه كانت أصوات تحيطني وكأن شريط أشوفه قدام عيني كنت أشوف نفسي وأنا أصرخ في وجه أمي وأبوي كنت أسمع كلامهم ونصايحهم لي أغمض عيني أضرب وجهي أبي هالشريط يروح أبي أذني تنصمخ أسمع أصواتهم وهمهماتهم مختلطه علي ضربت راسي في الجدار"كاااافي كااافي كاااافي عذاب ياسيف لمتى بتظل ع هالحال""لمتى بيظل أخوك المراهق ينصحك""لمتى بتظل تطفي بسمة أخوانك بوجودك""لمتى بتترك صلاتك""لمتى بتضيع وقت في سماع الأغاني ومعصية ربك""متى بتصحح كل أغلاطك"...,,كنت أسمع صوت أمي وليلى ولمى ورانيه ووائل وجاسر وفارس ورانيه ومشاري وأبوي وأستعيد الكلام اللي يقولونه لي ويتردد صدى صوتهم في دماغي غسلت وجهي وشربت مويه وصبيت مويه لحنين وتوجهت لها ...
حنين..كنت أضرب وأصرخ وأسب فيه وفجئه لمحت إنكسار في عيونه ظل واقف وتوقف عن اللي هو فيه وبعد عني أنصدمت منه بس حمدت ربي مليون مره شفته متوجه للبوفيه ضبطت لفتي وتجبت زين وسكرت زارار عبايتي اللي فتحه ورحت عند الباب لقيته مقفل رجعت مكاني وزادت دموعي ياربي شسوي ليه أنحطيت في هالموقف ووينه سيف طول؟؟ لا يكون بيجيب معه شباب أنفجرت دموعي مجرد أن هالفكره طرت ع بالي وأفكار تجيبني وأفكار توديني وأنا بهالحاله لمحته جاي وعنده جلاس مويه أنتفضت وزادت دموعي بمجرد إني شفته وزادت شهقانتي في البكي جلس قبالي وهو منزل راسه ...
سيف: هدي حالك وخلينا نتفاهم
حنين: شاللي نتفاهم عليه شاللي بيني وبينك عشان نتفاهم؟؟مو كفايه أنك ناوي تحطمني وش تبي أكثر؟؟
سيف: أشربي مويه وهدي حالك وعد أني ماراح أتقرب منك ولا راح ألمسك
حنين..مد لي جلاس المويه قربته لفمي كنت بشرب بس تراودت أفكار لبالي أنه حاط فيه سم أو مخدر صرت ما أثق فيه حطيت الماي ع الطاوله وهو لازال ع الكنبه اللي قبالي ...
سيف: ماشربتي مويه أشربي عشان تهدين
حنين: ما أبي
سيف: طيب وقفي بكي بقول لك شي
حنين: وش تبي؟؟
سيف: حنين أنا غبي أنا ضيعت مستقبلي"وبدأ سيف يبكي: أنا خيبت أمل أمي وأبوي فيني أنا كلمت كل بنات الشرقيه وكل وحده لها قصه حاولت وحاولت وحاولت أني أتوب لكن ما قدرت صدقيني
حنين..كنت منزله راسي وأستمع له سمعت صوت شهقته في البكي ورفعت راسي لقيته يبكي وكأنه طفل مضيع أمه شفقت لحاله وضليت أتأمل عيونه وهو يبكي شفت فيها الصدق شفت فيها التوبه شفت فيها نظرة حزن شفت فيها نظرت أنسان ضايع في البحر وجيوش الموج تتلاعب فيه وهو تايه مو عارف وين يروح فجئه لفتت نظري كلمته"حاولت أني أتوب بس ما أقدر"غصب عني تكلمت وقلت ...
حنين: تقدر
سيف: كيف ياحنين كيف قولي أنتي كيف وأنا مستعد أنفد أنا مستعد وبس أبي حد يساعدني
حنين: أنك تطلعني من هنا وصدقني بساعدك بس مو بهالطريقه صدقني جلستنا مع بعض بروحنا مو طريقه للتفاهم ومو هذا اللي ربونا عليه أهلنا صدقني ياسيف صدقني
سيف: مستعد بس أبيك تساعديني
حنين: وأنا بساعدك بس قلت لك مو بهالطريقه
سيف: أجل شلون قولي لي وأنا مستعد بس أنتي علميني
حنين: شوف سيف أنا متربيه ومستحيل أني أعطيك رقمي لأهذي أكبر خيانه لأهلي ومستحيل أكلمك في التليفون لأنك مو من محارمي وحرام أنك تسمع صوتي فـ وش رايك بالمسن بس بالكتابه تكتب لي قصتك وأنا بساعدك؟؟
سيف: أنا ما أرضها لك أن إميلك يصير عندي لأني فقدت ثقتي بنفسي وخايف أن أضيعك معاي بدون لا أحس لنفسي"مد عليها شريحه جديده: بنتواصل مع بعض بالرسايل بهذا الرقم
حنين..ترددت كثير أني آخد بس قلبتها في عقلي هذي فيها أنقاد لأنسان وأنا نيتي صافيه والله يشهد أني ما أبي ألعب ولا أستخدم هالشريحه في شي غلط أخدتها ...
حنين: أعرف أنك ماراح تسمع صوتي وعلاقتنا ماتزيد عن أخت لأخوها وبالرسايل بس
سيف..حزت في خاطري كلمتها"أخت لأخوها"يعني هي ماتبادلني نفس الشعور بس هي بنت مو شي سهل أنها تصرح أنها تحبني بهالطريقه ...
سيف:بإمكانك تطلعين إذا تحبي بس قبل غسلي وجهك وأتصلي في حد يجيك وإذا ما عندك حد أنا أوصلك
حنين: لاشكرا سواقنا موجود "قامت لدورة المياه تكرمون"
حنين..دخلت عند المرايا شفت وجهي أنصدمت منه الكحل سايل ع خدودي وخشمي أحمر من البكي غسلت ع السريع وحاولت أن وجهي يكون طبيعي وطلعت وأتصلت كلمت أمي ترسل لي السواق وأنتبهت أن سيف يناظرني وأنا أكلم نزلت راسي ووقفت عند الباب جا وفتح الباب ربع ساعه ورن علي السواق قال لي أطلع قبل لا أطلع سمعت صوت سيف يناديني ...
سيف: حنين
حنين: هلا
سيف نزل راسه: متى راح تفتحين الشريحه؟؟
حنين: كل ليله قبل ما أنام لحد ماتنحل مشكلتك أوكي؟؟
سيف: أوكي
حنين..طلعت وأنا أحس أن عيونه تراقبني ركبت السياره ووصلت بيتنا بالسلامه ركبت غرفتي وخديت لي دش سريع وبعدها أنسدحت ع سريرري دخلت علي أنهار ...
أنهار: أنتي هنا وأنا أدوك كل البنات سألو عنك إلا صحيح كيفها لمى؟؟
حنين..اللي صار سر في حياتي مستحيل أخبر حد عنه حتى لو كانت أختي وكيف أقول لها أني قابلت لمى وأنا ماقابلتها أكيد بتتصل عليها وبنكشف فـ قلت ...
حنين: ع حضي رحت وهم مو موجودين طالعين الشاليه
أنهار: ووش سالفة الحمل وأن لمى تعبانه والمفاجئه
حنين: طلعت شغالتهم مخرفه ولمى مافيها إلا العافيه شوي وبتصل لها والظاهر أنها لاحامل ولا شي أن شاء الله تكون حامل
أنهار: أن شاء الله أجل وين رحتي إذا ماكانو موجودين
حنين: أنهار فاتحه لي محضر تحقيق رحت الصيدليه
أنهار: وين الأغراض؟؟
حنين: لاحول رتبتهم
أنهار: كان قلتي لي أنك بتروحين الصيدليه المشغل يبي له أغراض
حنين: طيب روحي أنتي مع وحد من الصبايا
أنهار: يلا سي يو بروح عند الصبايا المشغل مليان زباين وسناء ماتقدر تمسك المحاسبه بروحها
حنين: أوكي باي
حنين..طلعت أنهار وجلست أفكر ساعات أحس أن اللي سويته غلط بس الشي صار وأنتهى ومو بيدي وأن شاء الله أقدر أأثر في سيف ويتعدل والله يعينني عليه,,بعد التفكير راحت حنين في سابع نومه<<نوم العوافي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه4:40ص في فيلا عبد العزيز دخلت مريم جناح رزان تصحي البنات لقتهم تاركين سرير رزان وحاطين لها سرير كبير ع الأرض يكفيهم كلهم أبتسمت وبدأت تصحيهم ...
مريم: ياماما الصلاة ما بتاخد منكم خمس دقائق
رزان قامت: رحم الله واليدك ماما
مريم: والديك حبيبتي
وجلست مريم تصحي البنات وحده تقوم ووحده ترد تجلس ع السرير لحد ماطلعت عنهم وصحو كلهم صلو وبعد الصلاة أنسدحو ع السرير كل وحده من جهه ...
دانا: مانفسكم نسوي لنا فطور يممممممم
عهد: خل ننتظر ريهام ومها يجون
رزان: لا خلنا بروحنا أحسن وإذا جو ياكلون معنا الحين بيجون بأولادهم ولا بيمدي نسوي شي من فوضة البزارين ولاتنسو بعد شوي عمتي بتجيب غلا فخلينا نسوي الفطور الحين ونعمل حسابهم مونياتي صحت خليها تساعدنا
ملاك: وع أنا آكل طباخ مونياتي
رزان: ياماما ومن فينا ياكل طباخ خدم قلت تساعدنا يعني بس تنضف المواعين وتجهز طاولة الطعام وأكلنا ماراح تلمسه يلا قومو
عهد: فيني النوم
ملاك: وأنا بعد
دانا: أقول رزون قومي هذول لو ينامون سنتين مارح تكفيهم
ملاك: إذا أستوى الفطور صحونا
عهد وهي تتثاوب: أي صحونا
رزان: نامو نامو بس إذا أستوى بنصحيكم"التفتت لدانا: وين عبايتي؟؟
دانا: هناك ليه؟؟
رزان: بلبسها يمكن فيصل موجود مع فهد
دانا: يمكن أنهم نامو في بيتنا أو في بيت عمتي
رزان: طيب خل نحمل عباياتنا أحتياط
دانا: يلا
"مشو البنات وعباياتهم في أيدهم مرو قريب من جناح فهد وسمعو صوت فيصل معاه يسولفون دانا حطت أذنها  ع الباب بعباطه وفتحت عينها رزان جاها فضول تسمع شيقولون وشاللي خلى دانا تفتح عينها بهالطريقه حطت أذنها ع الباب"
فهد بطناز: أنا مقدر أنفد وصفة دانا يوجعني صبعي إذا دقيته بمطرقه
فيصل: هههههههههه غسلت صبعك ولا لأ؟؟
فهد بطناز: لا لفيته بقماشه ثمينه وإذا تحممت ما أبله بالمويه
فيصل طناز: تتوقع رزان غسلت خدها أو لأ
فهد: بصراحه ماسألتها تعرفها تستحي
فيصل: ياقلبي هي
دانا ورزان وصلو حدهم من اللي سمعوه ونزلو جلسو ع طاولة الطعام وكل وحده تتحرطم من جهه دخلو عليهم عهد وملاك ...
ملاك: أنا أقول بنزل بلاقي وليمه أثاريكم جالسين وكأن مقتول ليكم قتيل
دانا: ملكوه جب مالي خلقك
عهد: أقرو ع دانوه وش فيها صايره كبريت
ملاك: من الحب "دانا رمت تحفه ع راس ملاك بس ملاك صدتها"
ملاك: آسفه آسفه
عهد: بسم الله وش صاير
رزان: الجرافله أخوك وولد خالك
ملاك: ماتووووووووووووو
دانا: يالبومه إذا ماتسكتين كففففففف ع وجهك يعدلك
عهد: شالسالفه؟؟
رزان: تذكرون سالفة الكح اللي مدري من وين طلعت لنا؟؟
ملاك-عهد: أيه
دانا: عرفنا سر الكح
عهد: لايكون كونان جا حل ليكم اللغز؟؟
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: وأنتي الصادقه أنا صرت دانا كونان
عهد: كيف
دانا: كنا مارين عند جناح فهد وسمعناهم يسولفون عن سالفة الوصفات "ملاك ودانا شهقو بصوت واحد"
عهد: لاوالله ما أسكت لازم أنتقم
رزان: روينا شطارتك
عهد: باقول لكم عن الخطه وأنتو نفذو
البنات: أوكي
عهد: مونياتي مونياتي
مونياتي: نأم أهد
عهد: ياعيون أهد أنتي
مونياتي شقت الحلق: آمر
عهد: مو أنتو هنود وبهاركم غير شكل عطينا أحر فلفل عندكم
مونياتي: أن ساء الله
عهد: تورزعو للعمل دانا ورزان سوو البيض وملاك روحي تميلحي عندهم وسوي نفسك طيبه وأنا أشرف عليكم
ملاك: ليه مو أنتي اللي تروحين عندهم؟؟
عهد: لأني أكبر منك ومو حلوة فهد موجود
ملاك: روحي تكسبي لك نظره
عهد: والله ياملوك لو مارحتي...
ملاك: خلاص خلاص باروح
أرتجفت ملاك وترددت بعدها قرت المعوذات وآية الكرسي وطقت الباب
فهد: مين
فيصل: عامل حاله رقيق ع باله أنها عهدو
فهد: جب مين
"ملاك سمعتهم وفطست ضحك ونزلت الدرج وهي تكتم ضحكها ووصلت عند البنات وأنفجرت"
رزان: بسم الله وش صار؟؟
ملاك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههاااي بطني هههه
دانا: قلت لكم هذي ماتنفع حق خطط أقل شي يضحكها
ملاك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههاااي طحت عليهم
عهد: ليش شيقولون؟؟
ملاك: طقيت الباب وفهد يقول بنعومه مين اللي فيصل يقول له عامل حالك رقيق ع بالك أنها عهدوو وفهد أستحى ماقدرت أمسك حالي وجيت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
البنات: ههههههههههههههههااي
دانا: الحين صار عندك كرتين ياعهدوو
عهد: أي كرتين ألعب بلوت أنا
رزان: تقول أي كرتين ألحقو أختكم يمكن عندها أكثر
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
عهد: يلا ملكو روحي وبدون ضحك يلا بسرعه لا يبرد البيض
ملاك خدت عربة الضيافه ودخلتها المصعد طلعت من المصعد و طقت باب جناح فهد
فهد: لاحول شكله الجني اللي في فرنسا ملاحقنا حتى هنا
فيصل: ههههههههههههه شكله كذا قوم شوفه
فهد فتح الباب وبطناز: أذيتنا يابو الشباب في فرنسا وهنا ما يصير"أنتبه لملاك بعربة الضيافه: تفضلي ملوك
ملاك: ههه لالالا بس جايبه لكم الفطور
فيصل: أفطري معنا
ملاك: لابروح "وراحت"
فهد: يابعد عمري عهد أكيد هي اللي مسويه لي الفطور
فيصل: ياقلبي رزان أكيد هي اللي أقترحت عليهم يسوو لنا
فهد بطناز: كل أنت أول
فيصل: لا أنت حتى لو فيه سم بتموت في سبيل الحب مايخالف
فهد: خل ناكل سوا "كل واحد جلس يسوي له شيز باليض ومع خبز وحركات ويتفننون بعد في تقطيع الطماطم والخيآر"
ملاك..نزلت وأنفجرت ضحك وقلت لهم عن حسن نية فهد وفيصل والكلام اللي يقولونه وضحكنا سوى خدت دانا الكاميرا وفتحنا باب الجناح شوي لقيناهم يتفننون في تقطيع الخضار وضحكنا ضحك بس بصوت واطي وبدأ فيصل ياكل ووجهه صار أحمر بس سكت يبي يشوف ردة فعل فهد وأحنا نصور طبعا أكل فهد وطوالي جلس يكحكح وفيصل بعد جلس يكحكح معاه وأحنا فطسنا ضحك وبدينا نتشمت دخلنا عشان توضح الصوره أكثر ...
دانا: عشان تكحكحون عدل "وطلعو البنات سوا"
فهد وفيصل جلسو يتحرطمون مثل العجايز ...
فيصل: متعشم خير ومستانس ع بالي مسويين لي فطور أثاريهم مسويين فيني مقلب شلون هنت ع رزان؟؟
فهد: أنا شلون هنت ع عهد أكيد دانوه هي أساس البلا
فيصل: أبو الشباب لاتغلط ترى دانو أختي
فهد: وأنا بعد دانو بنت عمتي لكن مردوده هين
لحظـ صمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت ـات
فيصل صرخ: أي صــح فهود
فهد: أنا جنبك ياجلف وش عندك؟؟
فيصل: حالنا وأحنا نكحكح مايذكرك بشي؟؟
فهد: شوف فيصل إذا عندك شي قوله لي مو تقعد تسوي نفسك فطين وفكر وخرابيط ترى مالي خق شي نفسي في خشمي وحايمه كبدي
فيصل: تذكر مره في السياره كحكحنا كذا
فهد: ههههههههههه لاتذكرني بس سالفة الوصفات؟؟
فيصل: أي عليك نور مدي لمبه مدي ليت مدري فانوس مدري مصباح المهم
فهد: هههههههه لاتضحكني
فيصل: تتوقع أنهم ينتقمون منا عشان أحنا نسمع سوالفهم
فهد: وهم شيدريهم أنا سمعناهم
فيصل: فيني حره أبي أعرف بس من وين جايبين البهار؟؟
فهد: وأنا بعد
فيصل: ياخبر اليوم بفلوس بكره ببلاش
وتمو فهد وفيصل يتحرطمون

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

في نفس الوقت في غرفة رزان ...
عهد: مالهم صوت أخاف ماتو
دانا: إذا خايفه عليهم لهدرجه روحي تطمني عليهم
عهد: رزان خل نروح نشوفهم "لبسو البنات عباياتهم وراحو عند جناح فهد كل وحده تقول للثانيه دقي الباب أنتي"
رزان: أوووه وخرو أنا بشوف"طقت الباب"
فهد: أدخلي
رزان..دخلت وقلبي طبول أبتسمت أخفي توتري شفت الحنيه في عيونهم ودمعت عيني تخليت لو بحركتي السخيفه يمكن أن يصبهم شي الحمد لله اللي سلمهم لي ترددت وين أجلس إذا جلست ع الكنبه الثانيه بيصير فيصل في وجهي فجلست في نفس الكنبه اللي جالسين فيها جنب فهد ...
فيصل..شفت أبتسامتها ونسيت غضبي ونسيت كل شي حولي وجلست أناظرها وجلست جنب فهد وأرتفع ضغطي يعني ما بشوفها أفففف ليه هي كذا خجوله بزياده لو الله يفكنا من هالخجل أحنا بخير ...
فهد..أختي حبيبتي اللي أبتسامتها تسوي فيني سحر كنت بهزأها شوي بس شفتها خايفه ولفيت يدي عليها وسألتها ...
فهد: ليه سويتو كذا؟؟
رزان بحياء وبصوت مايسمعه غير فهد: درينا أنكم تتسمعون علينا فحبينا ننتقم
فهد: ههههههههه يعني السالفه أنتقام؟؟
رزان: أي
طقت الباب عهد: ممكن؟؟
دانا أخترقت الصفوف هي وملاك وهبالهم المعتاد تركو الكنب اللي في الغرفه كلها وبسطو ع الأرض وعهد لازالت عند الباب ...
دانا وهي تاكل وبصراخ: خلاص طاح الحطب
فهد: "يأشر ع دانا"بل بل هجوم الله يكفينا الشر"ويقلد صوتها: طاح الحطططططططططب"لف لعهد"شوفي الأدب شوفي النعومه"قال وهو يقلد هددوء ونعومة عهد: ممكن؟؟ تفضلي عهد
عهد بخجل جلست جنب فيصل
دانا: لالا عجبتني السالفه أخ فيصل أخ فهد وش رايكم تتبادلون؟؟ <<قصدها كل واحد يصير جنب حبيبته
فيصل: صدق والله يصير وقام
سحبته عهد: أجلس فضحتنا
رزان ماعجبها الوضع: عن أذنكم
فيصل كالعاده مو حاس لنفسه ومطيح الميانه مع رزان: لا أجلسو بنشغل لكم فيلم غير شكل
دانا: ياااااااااااااااي بنسوي بوبو كرون ونطفي الأنوار تصير أجواء سينما عن جد
"وأندمجو مع الفيلم وكانو جالسين ع كنبه مستطيله قبال التليفزيون كان ع طرف الكنبه فهد وجنبه رزان وجنب رزان عهد وجنب عهد فيصل وجنب فيصل دانا وجنب دانا ملاك دخلو عليهم ريهام ومها"
مها وريهام: السلااااااااااااااااااااااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
وأنتشرو البزارين في الغرفه وصار فوضه وضحك ووناسه وأتصلت ريهام ع رؤى وهنادي واللي جابهم راشد<<الله يعينك يادانا ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه4:30ص في بيت أبو وافي كانت حنين في غرفتها قفلت عليها الباب وبدلت شريحتها ولقت 3رسائل من سيف الرساله الأولى كانت فيها قصته بالكامل
"قبل سنتين كنت مطيع وما أطلع من بيتنا من كثر ما أحب جلست أمي وأخواني وكنت دوم أطلع أخواني وكانت بداية أنحرافي إميل ضافني بالغلط كان دردشه مختلطه ومو مراقبه وتعرفت ع أكثر من بنت وكل وحده كنت أكلمها بشريحه مختلفه وبأسم غير أسمي لحد ماتعرفت ع هدى بنت غير عن كل البنات كنت أشوفها ملاك وغير عن كل البنات وتعلقت فيها بزياده وبالغلط أتصلت عليها برقمي المخصص للعائله وعرفت أسمي وبعد سنه ملت مني وشفت رقمها في جوال واحد من الشباب طبعا أنا ما حد يعرف أني أكلم بنات سألت الولد اللي شفت رقمها في جواله عنها وقال لي عنها وقال أنها مطيحه الميانه مع كل الشباب وتكلمهم إسبيكر وكل واحد يعرف أنها تكلم الثاني وتطلع معاه والوضع أور ردي عندهم لأنها مجرد تسليه ومجرد أني عرفت قصتها حسيتها أحقر أنسانه ع الوجود وحاولت أبتعد عنها بس كانت دايم تهددني أنا لمن تهددني ما أخاف ع نفسي بس أخاف ع نفسي و ع خواتي وأمي وأخواني وخالاتي وخيلاني وجدي وجدتي خايف أني أطيح سمعة العائله كلها بسبب لحظة طيش وللحين أنا متحسف وأكلم هدى وأعبي رصيدها بس عشان سمعت عائلتنا وباقي البنات اللي أكلمهم أنا حدر معاهم حتى أسمي مايعرفوه بس مجرد أني أملي وقتي وأغير جو بس مليت منهم كلهم وممكن أني أتركهم بس هدى خايف أني أتركها وتضيع سمعتنا"
"حاس أني طحت من عينك وأنك مو عند وعدك مجرد فضول أنك تعرفين مشكلتي شكرا لأنك سمعتيني"
"أتمنى أن خواتي مايدرون عن مشكلتي والله يقدرني وأحلها بروحي"
حنين..شفت رسايله وأنصدمت وجلست أفكر بحل له وسلت له..."السلام عليكم"
سيف..شفت رسالتها وفزيت من مكاني رديت عليها..."وعليكم السلام لايكون أزعجتك؟؟"
حنين..مسكين ع باله أنه أزعجني رسلت له..."لاشدعوه ما في أخت تنزعج من أخوها"
سيف..ردت قالت أختك بذبحها أنا رسلت لها..."تسلمين خيو,,قرأتي رسالتي؟؟"
حنين..الحمد لله للحين مؤدب معي رسلت له..."أيواا وزعلت ليه تقول هالكلام أنت عارف أني ما أفتح هالشريحه اللي آخر اللي قبل أنام ولا أقدر أفتحها أي وقت"
سيف..أنبني ضميري لأني أستعجلت ورسلت لها..."ماعاش اللي يزعلك ومعذوره,,شنو تعليقك ع قصتي؟؟"
حنين..أمم شرد عليه رسلت له..."يهمك رايي"
سيف: "بصراحه أيه"
حنين: "تفاجئت كذا ماتوقعت أن في مجتمعنا في ناس كذا أو أن إضافه غريبه سبب في إنحراف شاب"
سيف: "كنت مثلك أحسب أن كل الناس سوى ومربيين مثل ما أحنا مربيين بس صدقيني التربيه مو كل شي"
حنين: "أكيد النت له دور والفضائيات والمدرسه وكل شي بس ترى اللي يحافظ ع نفسه كل هذول ما يأثرون فيه"
سيف: "صادقه بس أنا ما عرفت أحافظ ع نفسي"
حنين: "وأهم شي أنك صحيت لنفسك وقريب أن شاء الله راح تصحح أغلاطك"
سيف: "تصدقين أنك متفائله بزياده"
حنين: "ولو وأنت ساعدني وأنا وباساعدك خطوه بخطوه"
سيف: "تسلمين"
حنين: "يلا نبدأ"
سيف: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"
حنين: "أول شي صليت الفجر؟؟"
سيف: "بصراحه لأ"
حنين: "قم صلي وبعدها نكمل حوارنا"
سيف: "أوكي خمس دقائق وراجع لك"
حنين: "أوكي"
سيف: "السلام عليكم"
حنين: "وعليكم السلام"
سيف: "تأخرت؟؟"
حنين: "لالا أبد,,هاا صليت؟؟"
سيف: "أيوه توني راجع من المسجد"
حنين: "غفر الله لك ,,عسى بس مانسيتنا من الدعاء؟؟"
سيف: "أفا عليك بس أكيد والله يستجيب لنا"
حنين: "تقبل الله أن شاء الله,,سيف إذا أطلب منك شي لمصلحتك تنفده صدقني مو عشان شي بس عشان ترجع لأهلك سيف الأولي"
سيف: "تفضلي"
حنين: "الشرايح اللي عند اللي بدون أسم ياليت لو تتخلص منهم"
سيف: "صعبه شوي تعودت أني قبل ما أنام أكلم بنت أغير معاها جو شوي"
حنين: "طيب بسألك سؤال أنت اليوم قبل ما تنام كم بنت كلمت؟؟"
سيف: "اليوم ماكلمت بنات اليوم جلست أسولف معك بالرسائل"
حنين: "شفت أنك تقدر تستبدل الحرام بالحلال يعني بدل ماتكلم بنات سولف مع خواتك وصدقني قلبهم مفتوح لك في أي وقت تحتاج لهم"
سيف: "مدري بحاول"
حنين: "يلا تصبح ع خير أنا بنام"
سيف: "لايكون زعلتي؟؟"
حنين: "لا ما زعلت أصلا أنا مرتاحه من صراحتك معاي صدقني شوي شوي أنت من نفسك راح تترك عنك كل هالخرابيط,,تآمرني بشي قبل أبدل شريحتي؟؟"
سيف: "أي برسل لك صورة إذا تبين"
حنين: "أوكي أرسل"
حنين..جلست ع السرير وأنا ميته نعس سمعت صوت رساله فتحتها شفت الصورة وأستانست من قلبي حسي أني قدرت أسوي خير ولو مره في حياتي كانت الصوره شرايح ممزعه قطع صغيره ومرميه في زباله من زبالات الطريق من قلبي أنبسطت وتشجعت أني أغير سيف أكثر وأكثر رسلت له..."سيف من جد مبسوطه من جد أنت عطيتني أمل أنك راح تتغير أنت أثبت لي أنك رجال وقد كلمتك وأنك عند وعدك من جد سيف ريحتني"
سيف: "أنا أترحت أكثر حسيت أن هم كبير أنزاح عني تخلصت من الشي اللي كان السبب في أنحرافي تصدقين أني كنت أقطعهم وكأني أنتقم من واحد يحس صدقيني ضربتهم بكل ماعندي ووحطيتهم تحت رجلي تكرمين وبعدها رميتهم في الزباله ما رميتهم في زبالة بتنا رميتهم في الحاويه اللي برى عشان أتخلص من الشي اللي يذكرني بماضيي"
حنين: "أهم شي أنك نفدت هالخطوه بقناعه مو عشان أني طلبت منك"
سيف: "صدقيني أنا مقتنع بس كنت أنتظر حد يشجعني ولقيتك قدامي"
حنين: "تدري  لو تغير شريحتك هذي يكون أريح لك من هدى"
سيف: "مدري خايف"
حنين: "صدقني مابتقدر تسوي شي أنت أدعي ربك أنها ماتسوي شي وتوكل ع الله وغير شريحتك"
سيف: "وهذا اللي بيصير ,,بس بعد خايف"
حنين: "توكل ع الله"
سيف: "خلاص إذا غيرت رقمي برسل لك مسج أعطيك خبر أني سيف"
حنين: "أوكي"
سيف: "تآمريني بشي؟؟"
حنين: "لاتنسى تغير شريحتك وتروح عند أهلك في الشايله"
سيف: "تخيلي لو أهلي مايتقبلوني؟؟"
حنين: "لاصدقني بيتقبلوك أنت غير نفسك عشان هم يتقبلوك أنت بس قرب منهم خطوه راح تلقاهم يتقربون منك عشره"
سيف: "مشكوره ياحنين يعطيك العافيه تعبتك معاي"
حنين: "يعافيك ولا أبي أسمعك مره ثانيه تقول لي تعبتكم معاي أكسر راسك"
سيف: "ههه تعبي راحه كذا أوكي"
حنين: "ههه يلا روح الشاليه وأنتبه لنفسك وخبرني باللي صار"
سيف: "أن شاء الله مع السلامه"
حنين: "موفق مع السلامه"
سيف..قفلت منها وقلبي معاها بعد هالرسائل اللي بيني وبينها خلتني أصير أنسان ثاني عندها أسلوب مقنع أنا لازم أخلي أمي تخطبها لي قمت من السرير وناوي اليوم أطنش الدوام وراح أروح الشاليه خديت لي دش وتوكلت ع الله وركبت السياره ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه8:30ص في فيلا عبد العزيز كانو في قمة وناستهم جالسين يفطرون خبز فرن وفاصولياء ومطبق وقلابه وقيمه وحليب وشاهي ويلعبون مع بعض بلوت ...
هنادي: أجل اليوم الأربعاء؟؟
ريهام: صدق اليوم شنو؟؟
فهد: مدري
فيصل: وش فيك تناظرني أنا اللي أدري
دانا: الخميس
رزان: كيف الخميس وعمتي في المدرسه؟؟
ملاك: الجمعه
عهد: خد لك هذي وش فرقت الخميس ولا الجمعه كلها ويك آند
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دخل راشد وعند التوستر: جبتها آآآه درجكم يكسر
دانا: أخترعو شي أسمه المصعد
ملاك: صحيح!!عام كم
دانا: مدري كأنه أول أمس هههه
رؤى: أقول أعقلو عن أخوي
راشد: مجانين ماعليهم عتب
مها: صدق راشد ليه ما ركبت المصعد
راشد يستهبل: يوقف علي ولا شي ناقص أنا
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
ريهام: طول بعرض وتخاف من المصعد
راشد: ما أخاف بس أبعد عن الشر وأغني لوو
ملاك: تكلم راشد الماجد
راشد: جبي بس أم كلثوم
هنادي: يلا أعقلو عن حميي
ريهام: لاتنسين بعد هذا رشود حميي
راشد: شفتي يامرت أخوي مشكلتي طيب وأعطي البزارين وجه وهم ع بالهم أني ما أقدر أرد عليهم
عهد: إلا صدق رشود اليوم شنو؟؟
راشد: الأربعاء ليش؟؟
ريهام: وينك من زمان حليت قضية فلسطين قبل شوي كل واحد يسأل الثاني عن اليوم ومحد عارف
راشد: ههههههههههه عطاليه بطاليه لا شره
رزان: راحت العطاله والبطاله السبت المدارس
رؤى: اليوم عاد غير شكل جمعتنا الصبح
ريهام: والله وحشتنا أيام قبل اللعب والسوالف والمناقر
فيصل: خلاص بعد صرتو حريم
ريهام: بس بعدنا صغار عيوني
فهد: أنتي ولا كلمه أكبر وحده فيهم كفايه الجيش اللي عندك
راشد: أي والله كونو لينا عصابات و ع بالهم أنهم صغار
رزان: أحلى سنه في حياتي لمن ولدو كلهم مع بعض وجابو بنات وقتها كنت في أول متوسط
مها: من جد شي حلو أنا ماحد ولد معي من العائله بروحي
هنادي: أنا ولدت بشوق بعدها بشهرين ريهام ولدت برهف وبعد ثلاث أسابيع عمتي جابت غلا من جد سنه مميزه
عهد: خلاص كررو هاذكرى الحلوة
ريهام: بسم الله علي روابي صغيره
مها: وأنا بعد مابي ريان صغير
هنادي: وأنا أعظم شي فيكم جسوم صغير "كلهم جلسو يناظرون رؤى"
رؤى: وش فيكم تناظروني تراني مو حامل
مها: يلا جيبي لريوف أخو
رؤى: أن شاء الله إذا كبرت
فيصل: والله وشيبتو بناتكم بيدخلون المدارس
راشد: ويقولون بعد صغار
مها: يلا عقبالكم "وتنظر البنات"
:بسم الله علي
:فال الله ولا فالك
:عقب عمر طويل
:بعدني صغيره
هنادي: يلا ولا كلمه أنتو عاد"تأشر ع رزان ودانا: يوم كنا في عمركم أنخطبنا
رزان أحترق وجهها ودانا بعد بس حياها موظاهر مثل رزان اللي الكل أنتبه لحياها ...
ريهام: حرام عليك أحرجتي أختي
هنادي: سنة الحياة
عهد: أني براء منكم
مها: وش ع بالك بس ينخطبون بتلحقيهم زي ريهام أنخطبت وعقبها أحنا أنخطبنا كلنا زين إذا مالحقتكم ملوك "ملاك بلغت ريقها بصوت مسموع"
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: هذا حيا ولا شنو؟؟
راشد: أشك أن ملاك تستحي
ملاك: جب أصلا لا أستحي ولا شي الزواج سنة الحياة قال أستحي قال ومن مين من رشود
فيصل: أتغربلك ع هاللسان ياملوك من وين جايبته
مها: أنت أسكت ماسمعت شي داك اليوم تقول إذا طلع رجلي أسمه***بسمي ولدي***وباسوي زواجي في ****وبتعدل في***وبافصل فستان في****
فهد: ماشاء الله ما شاء الله مخططه يعني بس باقي الرجل أقول ترى في واحد مزيون أعلمك عليه
ملاك: أنت أشر بس مين؟؟
فهد: أطلعي من بوابة بيتكم ولفي يسار ولا بتحصلين مثله بعد
الكل عرفو أنه حارس العماره اللي جنبهم: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملاك: خليه لرزون أختك
فيصل أنفعل: جب يالملقوفه
كلهم ضحكو ورزان وردت خدوها لأن راشد جلس يصفر والكل عرف قصد فيصل بعد كذا وصلو أهل الدوامات من الدوامات وكملو جلستهم ...


:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الثالث
((هذا الجزء
-سيف وقراره هل أنه يروح لأهله في الشاليه؟؟و شاللي ينتضرهم هناك؟؟
-حنين هل أثرت في سيف فعلا أو أن سيف راح يرجع لماضيه؟؟هدى هل بتقدر فعلا أنها تأذي سيف؟؟
-سيف وحنين متواصلين بالمسجات هل بيتواصلون أو في شي بيفرق ينهم؟؟وشنو التطورت اللي راح تصير لهم؟؟
-أبطالنا شاللي ينتظرهم ...
-المدارس قربت والكل يستعد ...
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحيااتي))

.
.
.

متابعه شيقه للجميع

وراح أنزل البارت اللي بعده لعيون اللي طلبت

لاتحرمونا من ردودكم

تحياااتي

دانهـ

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الرابع))
بسم الله الرحم الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-لاتنسون سيف في طريقه للشاليه
-وبكرا الخميس جمعة الثلاث العوائل في فيلا ناصر
تابعونا))

نبدأ
"ما للعمر في بعض الأيام قيمه لغاب عن عيونك من تعزه وتغليه وتصبح حياتك من بعده سقيمه ويفز قلبك كل ماجاب طاريه دام المحبه تمطر الوجد غيمه وصل الحبايب عهد لازم نوفيه"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه7:30 ص سيف كان يفتر بسيارته ومتردد أنه يروح لأهله الشاليه ...
سيف..شغلت المسجل حطيت لي قرآن ياااه من زمان ماسمعت قرآن حاس أن روحتي لأهلي الشاليه مو بالسهوله اللي أي حد يتصورها أنا قبل أسبوع ضارب رانيه وصارخ في وجه مشاري وقبلها بيومين مزعل أمي وبيت جدي تقريبا 9شهور مارحته وخالتي عبير أشوفها في بيتنا ويدعم كتفي في كتفها ولا أعبرها وجاسر خالي أشوفه برى بالصدفه آآآآآه عقب هذا كله ما أتوقع أنهم يتقبلوني توكلت ع الله مثل ماقالت لي حنين ومسكت خط الشاليه وجلست أفكر في أشياء مختلفه  ضاع علي الوقت ما أنتبهت لنفسي إلا أنا عند الشاليه ترددت سميت بالله وحطيت يدي ع الجرص فتحو لي الباب نور وغزل ...
سيف ببتسامه: قوه نور قوه غزل كيفكم؟؟
نور تقربت بتسلم صرخت فيها غزل: نور هذا شرير بعدي
سيف..حز في خاطري بنت أختي الصغيرة تقول عني شرير تحطمت من جد تحطمت هذي أول خطوه كذا رحت عند البحر لقيتهم متجمعين الرجال من جهه والحريم من جهه وضحك وسوالف خفت أتقرب منهم وتختفي ضحكتهم كالعاده بس تقربت ...
سيف: السلام عليكم
الكل في ذهول ويناظرون سيف وكأن معجزه صاير محد مصدق عينه أقوى واحد فيهم مشاري رد السلام وبعدها الكل رد السلام وراه ...
سيف..شفت العتب في عينهم بست راس أمي وأبوي وجدي وجدتي ووقفت ترددت أجلس جنب مين في النهايه جلست جنب جاسر ووائل أنتبهت لرانيه قايمه وملامح وجهها مو ع بعضها حدي تضايقت بس حبيت أبين طبيعي جلست أسولف معاهم وكأني واحد غريب أول مره يشوفونه يسألوني عن دراستي وأشياء ضروري أن الأهل يعرفونها مو لأن أهلي هامليني بس لأني أنا ما أعطيهم وجه عشان يسئلوني وتبادلت الكلام معهم نصف ساعه تقريبا وصار الوضع عادي وتأقلمو ع وجودي وصرت أضحك وأسولف معاهم من قبل سنتين ماحسيت بهالشعور أني بين أهلي أنتبهت لعبيرتأشر لوائل وقامو مع بعض ...
"وائل قام مع عبير وبعدو شوي"
وائل: ها خاله وش بغيتي
عبير: خاله حبيبي خل نروح نجيب رانيه
وائل: ما راح ترضى صدقيني هي مجروحه من سيف
عبير: وعشان كذا أنا قلت لك تجيبها معاي لأني أعرفها
وائل: يلا سرينا
عبير.. دخلنا أنا ووائل لقينا رانيه في الغرفه منسدحه ع السرير وتبكي ...
وائل: رانيه وش فيك ليه تبكين؟؟
رانيه: أي روحو عند سيف بس جا شوي كلكم أنشغلتو عني ولا حد أفتكر فيني
عبير: رانيه هدي مو أنتي اللي كنتي تقولين لي نفسي لو مره نجلس مع سيف يضحك ويسولف معانا زي باقي أخواني؟؟سيف معانا الحين أمنيتك تحققت ويسولف ويضحك معانا موهذا اللي أنتي تبينه وهذا هو صار
رانيه: شلي يضمن لي أنه مابينكد علينا مثل كل مره؟؟
وائل: رانيه حبيبتي سيف جاي لنا وقاط كل ماضيه لوراء وأنتي إذا صديتيه راح تحسسينه أنه غلطان ولا بيرتاح باله
رانيه: خلني أصده يمكن يصحى ضميره ويحس لغلطه
عبير: رانيه سيف لو أنه ماصحى ضميره ماجانا جلس معانا صدقيني سيف تغير
رانيه: كل مره نقول تغير وخلال دقائق يقلب زين إذا مارحنا الحين ولقيناه قالب 180درجه
وائل: رانيه لاتصيرين حقوده قوي معانا سيف يبي يتغير ولازم كلنا نساعده
عبير وصلت معها من عناد رانيه: بعدين إذا صار له شي قولي ياليتني ماسويت ومافعلت وائل قوم معي هذي مامنها فايده
"توجهو وائل وعبير لعند الباب وسمعو صوت رانيه تناديهم"
رانيه: أنتظروني
عبير: يلا غسلي وجهك وأنتبهي لتصرفاتك مع سيف إياني وياك تجرحينه
رانيه وهي تغسل وجهها: طيب
وائل: ترى مشاري وسيف قالبين الجلسه ضحك ووناسه
رانيه بمرح: صدق والله
عبير: هذا اللي هامك قدامي بس
رانيه-وائل-عبير:السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
أبو تركي: ها رانيه أبوي صرتي أحسن؟؟
رانيه: الحمد لله جدي
سيف: كيفك رانيه؟؟
رانيه: الحمد لله بخير كيفك أنت؟؟
سيف: نحمدوو ,,وصلتي أي صف ثاني ثانوي صح؟؟
رانيه: لا السبت بتفتح المدرسه وأن شاء الله ثالث
سيف: ماشاء الله كبرتي بالتوفيق
رانيه: جميعا
سيف: علمي لو أدبي؟؟
رانيه: علمي
سيف: أوووو أوووو من متى الشطاره؟؟
رانيه: لاتخاف أصلا أنا داخله علمي عشان صاحباتي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليلى: صريحه رانيه
جاسر: ماتعرف تفخم في حالها شوي ولاشي نفسي بالضبط
وائل: أنت وهي ماتتجلسون مع بعض
رانيه: ليش عيوني وش حليلنا أنا وخالي صح جسور
جاسر: وصح الصح
وائل: وش لي جايبها أنا خدت الجو كله عنا
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمى: هذي رنوش
سيف: هههه ياحليلها,,وكيف مستواك في العلمي؟؟
رانيه: والله كل المواد أوكي بس الأنجلش لازم مسباح جدي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: لو مامسباح جدي كان ما أنجح
أبو تركي: حسبي الله إبليسك قطعتي لي مسباحين
رانيه: يفدوني
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نرجس: أحلى يالواثقه
مشاري: لحظه لحظه خل نسمع تجاربها كيف طريقتك مع المسباح؟؟
رانيه: بصراحه لي ثلاث طرق
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
سيف: ماشاء الله علمينا
رانيه: طبعا بستخدام المسباح أعد ع عدد البنات اللي تختلف إجاباتهم و ع حسب اللي تطلع في المسباح أنقل إجابتها
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نرجس: أنتو شوفو الأدب وأحلبو لبن .. مو أبرشم ولا أغش أنقل
مشاري: ههههههههه والطريقه الثانيه؟؟
رانيه: أعد ع عدد أفراد الأسره واللي أحس أني أحبه في يوم الإختبار أحل بأسمه أو أحيانا ع عدد أفراد بيت جدي وساعات بيت خالتي أم فارس
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاري: الطريقه الثالثه؟؟
رانيه: إذا مره مره تورطت آخد الإجابه الوسطى وأقول خير الأمور أوسطها وأعقر وإذا عجبتني إجابه أختارها
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: هالمره خدي معك فستاني وحلي ع عدد الورد اللي فيه
رانيه: أنتي أتفلي فيه بس وأحل عدل
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمى: حرام عليك بس رانيوه بطني آآآه ههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: يؤ بطنها لايكون حامل؟؟
عبير: يمكن يجوز أعترفي لمى حامل خل نفرح؟؟
لمى: جب جب بس حامل قالو يا كثر الإشاعات
سيف: هههههههههه عزات الله وصلت الإشاعه لسابع جار
ليلى: قول السي أن أن
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه تضرب عبير: عبيروه
أم تركي: وش هالحاله مابقى لك غير هالخاله وتسمينها عبيروه
رانيه: جيبي لها أخت
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سيف: ما أتخيل جدتي حامل
أم تركي: وش فيها عيوني من كبري أنا
رانيه: لا شكلها جدتي من جد حامل جيبو لها تحليل منزلي ياجماعه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: بعدين يكتبون في الجرايد جده تحمل مع بنات بنات بنات بناتها
أم مشاري: بسم الله ع أمي الله يريحها
رانيه: أجل أنتي
أم مشاري: بسم الله علي يذوبي متحملتك أجيب لي غيرك كان أنتحر
وائل: هههههههههههههههههه خلوني آخر العنقود
جاسر: مصدق حالك اللي يشوفك بنت آخر العنقود
وائل: أدري فيك محتر لأنك مو آخر العنقود
عبير بدلع: أنا آخر العنقود
الكل: هههههه
لمى: وما يطلعون مجانين إلا آخر العنقود أنتي وجسور ووؤل وهالخبله "وهي تأشر ع رانيه"
أبو تركي: وش فيهم أولادي بسم الله عليهم الله يخليهم
الكل: آآآآآآآآآآآمين
ليلى: وش فيهم والله يخيهم ما أعترضنا بس ماطلعو لك الشيب إلا هم
أبو تركي: اللي يشوفكم قصرتو فينا أنتو خلهم يتدلعون مثل ما تدلعتو أنتو
راينه: عاااااااااااااااااااااش جدي
عيبر: عااااااااااااااااااااااااااش أبوي
جاسر: كلنا لأبو تركي
وائل: أحلى جدي حركات
وتمو مناقر وضحك وسوالف ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 3:30 م في فيلا ناصر طبعا زي ما أنتو عافين الليله جمعتهم ...
رزان: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
فضيله: هلا هلا برزون هلا حبيبتي كيفك يما؟؟
رزان: بخير ربي يسلمك
فضيله: ماجات معك أمك؟؟
رزان: إلا جات بس تسولف مع فيصل برى
ملاك تساسر عهد: حرام كل هالحمار عشان نطقت أسم فيصل
عهد: بنت خالك ماتعرفينها تستحي من ظلها تلاقينها دخلت عشان فيصل موجود برى
ملاك: الله يعينها
فضيله: كيف النفسيه مع قرب الدراسه
رزان: والله متحمسين ونحس أن الإجازه راحت في غمضة عين
فضيله: مساعدين حبايبي
رزان: جميعا,,أجل وين دانا؟؟
فضيله: فوق إذا بتركبين لها
رزان: عن أذنكم
الكل: أذنك معك
رزان فتحت باب جناح البنات: السلام عليكم
دانا: وعليكم السلام وش فيك
رزان: مدري تعبانه
دانا: رزان فيك شي تكلمي
رزان: مدري دانا تعبانه
دانا قفلت الباب: طيب أفسخي عبايتك
رزان: مو قادره أوقف وأتوازن ع طولي "دانا فسخت رزان عبايتها وحطت يدها ع جبهاتها"
دانا: رزان ماينسكت عن حالتك خل نوديك الطبيب
رزان: ما أبي خلاص بس أسترخي وأصير أحسن باقوم أغسل وجهي عشان أصحصح
رزان..مدري وش فيني تعبانه خلاص أعصابي تلفت فهد باقي ع روحته فرنسا أسبوع و3 أيام وأمي مريضه والمدرسه قربت تفتح وشكل خالتي نورة وهي ميته للحين يتردد في ذاكرتي مع أنه صار لها3سنوات متوفيه ما أبي أخوف دانا علي قمت بغسل عشان أصحصح شوي وقف ساويت لي المويه خليت لي مويه دااافيه ...
دانا...طولت رزان في دورة المياه قالت بس بتغسل وجهها رحت عن الموزع شفت الدم وصرخت بكل ماعندي
دانا: رزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااان ماماااااااااااااااااا مامااااااااااااااااا عمتييييييييييييييي رزااااان لاتروحين وتخليني
دانا..تقربت منها وأنا أشوف الدم ينزف من راسها وشكلها مره تعبان صرخت ...
دانا: مامااااااااااااااااااااا
فضيله تطق الباب: دانا يما أفتحي الباب دانا وش فيها رزان؟؟
دانا فتحت الباب ركض ودخلو كلهم والرجال الوحيد اللي معاهم فيصل ...
فيصل بربكه: وينها رزان
دانا وهي تبكي أشرت ع باب دورة المياه
فيصل رمى المفتاح ع ملاك: خلي نسيم يشغل السياره,,تحركو لبسوها عبايتها
مريم وفضيله تعاونو ولبسو رزان عبايتها وهم سادحينها وراسها ع حضن فيصل وشكله مره خايف عليها ومرتبك صرخ فيهم وراس رزان في حضنه ولبسو عبايتهم ودانا لقحتهم وهي تبكي ركبو السياره وفيصل يسوق بتهور ...
رزان فتحت عيونها وهي ع رجل أمها وأمها تبكي تكلمت بصعوبه: ماماا
مريم: ياعيوني وش فيك عمري
رزان وراسها داير: ماما أنا بخير لاتخافين"وبعدها أخدت نفس عميق و غمضت عينها"
مريم: رزاااااااااااااااااااان ماماااا من لي غيرك رزان أصحي لاتخليني رزان يما تسمعيني
فضيله: فيصل أنتبه للطريق
دانا: لا تروحين مني يارزان رزان أنا أبيك من لي غيرك
رزان..أسمع أصواتهم حولي مثل ضوضاء ما أميز صوت من أسمع صراخ مختلط بشهقات بكاء وأحس بيدين تمسح ع راسي والأجواء متوتره حولي حاولت أتكلم أو أني أفتح عيني مافي فايده مجرد أني أفتح عيني أشوف الدنيا تدور في عيني وغصب عني أغمض حاولت أتكلم أطمنهم علي خلاص مو قاره أتوازن ولا حتى أتكلم غمضت عيني أبي أسترخي أقلا يروح عني هالصداع الفضيع ...
مريم..عشت من وأنا صغيره وأنا يتيمه وتزوجت وبصعوبه حملت وحمدت ربي أن الله رزقني بريهام بعدها جبت فهد وبصعوبه كمان جبت رزان وتوقفت عن الحمل لأني مو بقد تعب الحمل وألاقي صعوبات كثيره ع ما أحمل حمدت ربي أنه رزقني بالدريه الصالحه وربيتهم أحسن تربيه وصنتهم وعطيتهم أغلى ماعندي في غمضة عين تزوجت ريهام وضليت في البيت بروحي مع فهد ورزان وهم أغلى ما عندي قلبي مايطاوعني أرفض لهم طلب أو أزعلهم في غمضة عين فهد سافر يدرس برى تحملت بعده عشان مستقبله اللي بناه ماتضيعه أنانيتي ضلت لي رزان بنتي عمرها مازعلتني ودوم رافعه راسي ما أتخيلها تروح مني صرخت. ..
مريم: رزان ما بتروح تكفووووووووووووووون رزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بنتي إذا راحت مني بموت هي أغلى ماعندي من بقى لي بالدنيا غيرها!!
دانا..عشنا مع بعض من لمن كنا صغار نحزن مع بعض ونفرح مع بعض نشارك بعض همومنا ولو أني أكبر من رزان بـ4شهور إلا أني ما أحس بالفرق رزان روحي الثانيه حتى طبايعنا صرنا نتشابه فيها هي خجوله بزياده وأنا جريئه صرنا نتبادل طبايع بعض لين ماصرنا ثنينا نكمل بعض ما أتخيل حياتي بدونها لالالا صرخت ...
دانا: فيصل بسرررررررررررعه  لاتروح منا رزان
فيصل..طول عمري بنيت أحلامي معها من لمن كانت في بطن عمتي كانت تقول لي إذا جبت بنت بازوجها لك كنت أضحك وأستانس ببراءة وكبرت وأنا ألعب معها وصعب كثير علي لمن تحجبت مني تعلقت فيها أكثر ولا أتخيل أني أعيش بدونها وللحين ع أمل أني أخطبها لمن تخلص ثانوي أكون خلصت دراستي خفت أني أخلص دراستي ولا ألاقيها طاحت دموعي بحراره ع خدي مسحتها بسرعه أبي أكون قوي أقوي دانا وماما وعمتي ...
فضيله..دخول رزان في حياتنا غير علينا الجو اللي عايشينه دخل الفرحه عقب كل المشاكل اللي صارت في العائله ثاني بنت لعبد العزيز كلنا نحبها وندلعها ربيتها مع بناتي وسميتها لولدي والكل عرفها بهدوئها وخجلها اللي يزينها وجمالها وأخلاقها دخلت المدرسه وهالسنه بتتخرج ولا حد شكى منها بالعكس الكل كان يمدحها مستحيل تروح منا هالورده صرخت ...
فضيله:مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييل تروح منا رزان
"فيصل دخل من باب الطوارئ وجاب كرسي لرزان ودخلوها عند الدكتور وظلو في الإنتظار ع أعصابهم كل واحد يهدأ الثاني كلن يكن لرزان معزه خاصه في قلبه طلع الدكتور وقام فيصل من مكانه"
فيصل: خير دكتور؟؟
الدكتور: بصراحه البنت متعرضه لأرق قلة نوم شديدة جدا مو من يوم أو يومين أنا متأكد مابتسوء حالتها لهدرجه خلال يوم أو يومين أو حتى شهور البنت لها أكثر من سنتين ما نامت كويس
فيصل: وشلونها الحين
الدكتور: الحين هي محتاجه هدوء وراحه تامه وماراح تتحمل فوضى راح نخليها تحت الملاحضه 24ساعه لحد ماتستقر حالتها
فيصل: مشكور دكتور
الدكتور: هذا واجبنا
فضيله: فيصل بشر وش قال لك الدكتور؟؟
فيصل: راح تظل تحت الملاحظه لمدة24ساعه خل نرجع الدكتور قال أن وجودنا مابيغير شي
مريم: أبعرف بس شاللي قلب حالها كانت ورده متفتحه شاللي صابها؟؟
فيصل: الدكتور يقول أنه أرق وقلة نوم مو من أيام قليله يمكن من سنتين أو أكثر
دانا: عارفه أهي دايم كانت تقول لي أن منظر خالتي مريم وهي ميته دايم يتردد في بالها وأنها دايم تشوفها في الحلم
فضيله: ليه يايما ماتكلمتي ليه ماقلتي لنا دامك تعرفين؟؟
دانا: كانت رزان مأمنتني ع أن هالأشياء وأنها راح تظل بيني وبينها وأنا ماتعودت أني أقول أسرار رزان لحد
مريم: رزان طول عمرها كتومه نشوفها متضايقه نسألها وش فيك ماكانت ترضى تقول لحد باللي فيها أنتي الوحيده يادانا اللي تقول لك لو قلتي لنا يايما كان تصرفنا
دانا: صدقوني لو أدري أن حالة رزان بتسوء لهدرجه كان خبرتكم بس مدري ليه ما أبي رزان تزعل مني
فيصل: خلاص ماما خلاص عمتي محد كان يعرف باللي راح يصير لرزان حتى دانا ومالها ذنب أنها ماقالت لحد فينا هذي رغبة رزان وهي أحترمت رغبتها فما أجرمت
فضيله: الله يقومها بالسلامه
الكل: آآآآآمين
"بعدها رجعو البيت ووصو الدكتوره أول ماتصحى رزان يتصلون لهم"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه4:10م في فيلا ناصر..
عهد..شفت منظر رزان وهم ساندينها وهي مو قادره توقف طلعو معاها المستشفى وأنا وملاك ظلينا واقفين مو مستوعبين اللي صار فجئه أنفجرت ملاك وأنا وراها في نفس الوقت دخلو علينا رؤى وهنادي ومها وريهام وهم منصدمين من أشكالنا وأحنا نبكي ...
رؤى: وش صاير؟؟وش فيكم؟؟وين دانا ورزان؟؟وعمتي؟؟ومرت خالي؟؟وفيصل؟؟
ملاك: رزان تعبانه وراحو معاها المستشفى
ريهام..مجرد أنهم قالو أن رزان تعبانه جلست ع الأرض أبكي رزان أختي الوحيده اللي أنتظرتها من سنين واللي ملت ع أمي البيت تعبانه وباين أن حالتها مو سهله ولا شلي بيخلي البنات يبكون بالهستيريا أكيد أن الموضوع كبير أستعذت من إبليس وخديت كتاب الأدعيه وجلست ع السجاده وأنا أبكي وأتوسل والبنات يستمعون لي ويتابعون معي الدعاء سمعنا صوت راشد ذكرت أن أحنا نسينا نطمن الرجال وهم مرسلينا نقول لهم شالسالفه دخل راشد وقلنا له أن رزان تعبانه ووصل الخبر للكل ونزلنا الصاله كلنا متضايقين وكلن واحد يدعي لرزان وكلن يكن لرزان معزه خاصه في قلبه ...
لحظـ صمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت ـات
صحانا من اللي حنا فيه دخول فيصل ودانا وأمي وعمتي رحت لهم ...
ريهام: وينها رزان؟؟
فضيله: رزان تعبانه وهي الحين تحت الملاحظه
عبد العزيز: وكيف هي بروحها في المستشفى؟؟
فيصل: ياخالي معاها طبيبتها الخاصه وصدقني وجودنا ماراح يغير شي وأمي وصت طبيبتها أنها أول ما تصحى رزان تدق تطمنا
الكل: الله يقومها بالسلامه
مها: أحط ليكم العشاء؟؟
فهد: ومين اللي له خلق
مها: لازم تاكلون مو حرام عليكم رزان تعبانه مانبي حد يتعب ثاني الله يخليكم
ناصر: صادقه بنتي حطي العشاء وكلكم أجلسو ورزان الله يقومها بالسلامه
الكل: آآآآآآمين
"جلسو ع طاولة الطعام يلعبون بالملاعق وكل واحد يقو للثاني كل وجوهم كان مره كئيب وناقصتهم رزان وتاركه فراغ كبير في جمعتهم ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 12:00م في الشاليه عند بيت أبو تركي وبيت أبو مشاري كانو في الشاليه يستعدون للرجعه ورانيه وعبير مادين البوز وجالسين يتحرطون والكل منشغل في شيل الأغراض ...
رانيه: يعني بنودع هالنسيم والهواء العليل والطبيعه الخضراء
مشاري كالعاده يتشمت فيهم: مثقفات ماشاء الله كلها ساعه وتطلعون من هنا وتودعون هالنسيم والهواء العليل
تفاجئو من سكوت رانيه وفجئه صرخت: لا تقهرني لاتقهرني مو ساعه 43دقيقه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سيف: ماشاء الله عاده بالدقائق ترى الثانيه أدق من الدقيقه في حساب الوقت
رانيه: والله لو أعرف الساعه كم بالضبط بنطلع كان حسبت بالثانيه
عبير: كله منكم أنا دراستي ماتبدأ إلا بعد أسبوع بس أنتو مدارسكم بعد بكره
جاسر: إذا عاجبك الوضع ودراستك ما بتبدأ بعد بكره ترى عادي جلسي هنا
عبير: شسوي بروحي أزرع بقل
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أعترفي أنوو مالك غنا عنا
عبير: جب أنتي
ليلى: أبعرف بس وش قاهركم جلستو يومين وأبنسطتو
ردت سكتت رانيه وتفاجئو وصرخت: مو يومين يوم و49دقيقه 
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وائل: أختي شاطره في حسابات الوقت ما شاء الله
لمى: بس حق التهييص والوناسه والرحله لو للمدرسه كان ماحسبت بهالدقه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: قسما بالله لو حد تكلم لي يكون آخر يوم في عمره
أبو تركي: حتى لو أنا
رانيه بإنفعال: هييييييي جدي أنا مو جدتي حتى أنا وعشاني إذا فيك دلع ومشتهي حد يدلعك روح لجدتي خليني أواسي نفسي في مصيبتي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: لاتغلطين هذا أبو تركي الغالي
سيف: أحلىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدتي ياعينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننني ما أقدر أنا
جاسر: يووووووووه يباا حمرت خدودك
أبو تركي منحرج ويوخر يد جاسر عنه: صدق جيل ماصخين مايستحون
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وائل بضرافه: حط لنا شويه سكر
عبير: ههه لالالا أمي وأبوي معاريس لازم نسفرهم شهر العسل بروحهم
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أبو مشاري: يلا أركبو السيارات
وتوزعو في السيارات وعبير ورانيه مادين البوز ومن زود الزعل نامو في السياره طول المشوار والباقي ضحك وطناز عليهم ووصلو كلن ع بيته بالسلامه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 2:20م في فيلا أبو وافي ...
حنين..كنا جالسين مع الصبايا في المشغل ضحك ووناسه وتريقه فجئه طرى ع بالي سيف وسرحت فيه و استلموني البنات ضحكو علي وجلسو يتريقو وهم مايدرون شالسالفه ركبت غرفتي وقفلت الباب وأسدحت ع سريري وحطيت شريحتي في جوالي حق الجامعه اللي بدون كامير ورسلت لسيف ...
حنين: "السلام عليكم"
سيف: "وعليكم السلام ياهلا"
حنين: "هلا فيك كيفك"
سيف: "الحمد لله بخير,,كيفك أنتي؟؟"
حنين: "الحمد لله بخير,,بشرني وش سويت؟؟"
سيف: "لو أقول لك ماتصدقين شقد أنا فرحان ومستانس من قلبي والفضل كله يعود لك"
حنين: "لا شدعوه ماسويت إلا الواجب بشرني؟؟"
سيف: "توني راجع من الشاليه مع هلي أنبسطت من قلبي"
حنين: "الحمد لله,,وكيف كانت أمورك وكيف أستقبلوك أهلك؟؟"
سيف: "في البدايه تفاجئو ومع الوقت تعودو علي وأنبسطو معي وتأسفت ع الوقت اللي أنا في لحظة تهور حرمت نفسي منهم ومن جلستهم"
حنين: "بدايه موفقه سيف"
سيف: "تصدقين وأنا رايح الشاليه حطيت لي شريط قرآن طول المشوار وحسيت براحه عجيبه"
حنين: "من جد فرحتني حسستني أني سويت أنجاز لأني قدرت أأثر عليك"
سيف: "صح نسيت شريت لي شريحه جديده باشغلها وبتراسل معك منها أوكي؟؟"
حنين: "أوكي"
سيف بعد دقايق: "تأخرت؟؟"
حنين: "لا"
سيف: "وش رايك في الرقم؟؟"
حنين: "شي بصراحه حده مميز"
سيف: "الشريحه اللي قبل تخلصت منها وبكره إذا فطرت مع الأهل راح أعطيهم الرقم"
حنين: "حركات الله يخليك لهم وترفع راسهم"
سيف: "ويخليك لأهلك وترفعين راسهم"
حنين: "تسلم"
سيف: "يسلمك يلا أنا أنشغلت شوي الوالده تناديني,,تآمريني بشي؟؟"
حنين: "سلامتك وأنتبه لنفسك"
سيف: "إن شاء الله ,,لاتنسين الوعد بكره قبل لاتنامين أفتحي الشريحه"
حنين: "إن شاء الله"
سيف: "وأنتبهي لفسك ولا تنسين تغيرين الشريحه وتمسحين الرسائل"
حنين: "أوكي بالتوفيق"
سيف: "جميعا,,مع السلامه"
حنين: "حافظك ربي باي"
حنين..كنت تعبانه اليوم ومواصله بس فتحت شريحتي أبي أعرف سيف وش سوى ماتوقعت أني آخد كل هالوقت أغلقت الجهاز وبدلت الشريحه وطوالي نمت<<نوم العوافي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه3:34ص عند البحر كانو فهد وفيصل جالسين مع بعض وكل واحد يواسي الثاني ...
فيصل: خلاص فهد صدقني لو ندعي لها تقوم بالسلامه أحسن من جلستنا كذا
فهد: الله يقومها بالسلامه
فيصل: طيب خل نروح عند عمتي ع الأقل يهون عليها غياب رزان
فهد: صدقني مو طايق البيت ورزان مو موجوده فيه
فيصل: فهد حرام عليك تصير كذا أناني إذا أنت اللي غبت عنهم سنين تقول كذا كيف أمك وأبوك اللي تعودو ع وجود رزان حولهم ولا يوم فارقوها
فهد: وأنا في فرنسا كنت غايب عنهم صحيح بس كنت عارف ومتطمن أن رزان بخير
فيصل: طيب نام لك شوي
فهد: صدقني فيصل عارف أن مافي حد في العائله راح ينام إلا إذا تطمنو ع رزان
فيصل: خلاص نرجع لعمتي ع الأقل نملي عليها البيت
فهد: أن شاء الله
فيصل: قوم أول شي نروح المسجد نصلي
"بعد الصلاة راحو لفيلا عبد العزيز ولقو عبد العزيز ومريم في الصاله"
فهد-فيصل: السلام عليكم
مريم-عبد العزيز: وعليكم السلام
كان السكون مخيم ع المكان وعبد العزيز منسدح ع الكنبه وغمضت عينه شوي وسمع صوت الجوال وقام مفزوع يدور الجوال ...
عبد العزيز: هلا أم فيصل بشريني؟؟
فضيله بفرح: رزان توها صاحيه
عبد العزيز: الله يبشرك بالخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر رزان صحت,,أنا رايح المستشفى
من الفرح نسى عبد العزيز يغلق السماعه وبسرعه لبست مريم عبايتها وكبو كلهم في سيارة  فهد وطول المشوار كانت مريم تبشر العائله أول عائله وصل المستشفى هي عائلة عبد العزيز وطوالي دخلو عند رزان ...
رزان فتحت عينها: مامااا
مريم: ياروحي أنتي كذا تخوفيني عليك
رزان قامت وأنتبهت لفيصل حطيت يدها ع راسها وأنتبهت أن ماعليها لفه همست لأمها: ماما أبي لفتي
مريم خدت لفتها وحجبتها وعدلت جلستها وحطت يدها ع راسها: صرتي أحسن ماما؟؟
رزان: أيه ماماا"ناظرت يدها: يما ليه يدي كذا؟؟
مريم ناظرت يد رزان لقت الدم متجمع فيها مكان أبر المغدي: تطيب حبيبتي مع الوقت
فهد: الحمد لله ع السلامه رزان
رزان: يسلمك حبيبي
فيصل: الحمد لله ع السلامه رزان
رزان بخجل: يسلمك
دخلت دانا ولقت رزان ع السرير وجنبها ع اليسار أبوها وجنبها ع اليمين أمها وجنب أمها فهد وفيصل ع الكنبه اللي قبالهم راحت ركض لعند رزان وضمتها وهي تبكي: كذا تخوفيني عليك
رزان: آسفه , شوفيني دانينو أنا بخير
عهد: بعدي بسلم عليها"وضمت رزان: ياقلبي خوفتينا عليك
ومضت ربع ساعه وبعدها كل العائله الكريمه وصلو وطبعا اليوم جمعه وماعندهم دوامات ...
رزان بدلع: خلاص ماما شبعانه
مريم: لازم تاكلين زين أجل فقر دم ها أنا بوصل دمك 14
رزان: بابا أنت تأكلني من جهه وماما من جهه وش تبوني أصير خلاص وربي شبعت
عبد العزيز: يلا كلي عشاني
ريهام: وش عليك رزون مدلعينك
ملاك: كان زين لو أمرض عشان يحاتوني مثل ماحاتينا رزان
دانا بعصبيه رمتها بعلبة الإكلينكس: أسكتي يالبومه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: ياويلي حتى ع المرض حاسديني
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد أنتبه لبلوزة فيصل فيها دم عند بطنه وأبتسم بخبث: فيصل وش فيها بلوزتك
الكل قام يناظر بلوزة فيصل وأنتبهو للدم وينتظرون الإجابه من فيصل ...
فيصل..الله ياخدك يارشود عارف أني مارجعت البيت من الأمس وأني حملت رزان يعني يبي لها سؤال الله يعينك يارزان وش رد ما أقول إلا الله يراويني فيك يارشود النذل ...
فيصل: أحم هذا أأ الأمس لمن طاحت رزان
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد: ياويلي فيصل صار يستحي أكثر من رزان روح أتحمم بس فضحت نفسك
فهد: والله من أمس محد له خلق يتحمم من جد
ملاك: خيستونا الله يخيسكم
فيصل: جب أنتي أصلا ماكملت حتى 12ساعه وأنا مو متحمم يعني مامدى تطلع لي ريحه
ريهام: وش سويتي فينا يارزون هو في حد ظل فيه عقل من طيحتك
رزان: أختبر غلاتي
مها: ياحليلك والله وكيف لقيتي النتائج؟؟
دانا: الكتاب باين من عنوانه ناصر الـ**** يطلع بثوب البيت للمستشفى
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل: من جد بابا كيف بدلت؟؟
ناصر: توني الحين في المستشفى خليت نسيم يجيب لي ثوب
عهد: وأعجب نتيجه فيصل اللي مايخلي غباره تصيب سيارته يغرقها الدم ولا يهزأ صدق عجايب!!
فيصل: فدوه لرزان أهم شي صحتها
راشد بخبث: والله لو وحدة من خواتك كان ماضحيت بسيارتك ومايردهم إلا سيارة نسيم
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: راشد يما أعقل عن ولدي
فيصل: ما أقول إلا الله يراوني فيه صاير مطنزه له
رؤى: هو رشود يخلي حد في حاله
طلال: أنا أشك أنه يروح العمل يشتغل يروح يحش في خلق الله ويجي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد: اللي مايلقى له شغله في العمل يدور له واحد ويستلمه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أسامه: عسى بس مايجي علينا الدور
راشد: لا عاد أبو ريان عندك قوات دفاع قويه جدا فما أقدر أستلمك
مها: أنت جرب تقول كلمه ع أبو ريان وشوف شسوي فيك
راشد: شفت يابو ريان بعدني ما أجرب أقول كلمه أكلتني كيف لو تكلمت
أسامه يقلد رزان: كنت أختبر غلاتي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلال: رشود حدك عاد اليوم ماتركت حد في حاله
راشد: جب لايجيك الدور أنا شايف شي وقلبي يعورني أبي أقول وأتطنز بس حاشمك عشانك أخوي الكبير
الكل قامو يتفحصون في طلال وشافو حمار في رقبته واللي فهم ضحك واللي مافهم سوى نفسه يضحك وهو مو داري عن الدنيا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلال: هين يارشود مردوده مردوده وأنا قلت كل شي تفسره ع كيفك ولأنك وسخ وأفكارك وسخه وكل شي تفهمه ع قد أفكارك
عبد العزيز: الله يهديكم بس ماراح تكبرون عن المناقر أهدءو شوي بس رزان تعبانه
راشد: من قدك رزان يسكتونا عشانك
رزان ببتسامه ناعمه: متى راح أطلع من هنا؟؟
عبد العزيز: بعد أسبوع
رزان: لا ما أبي ما أبي بكره عندي مدرسه
ملاك: خد لك هذي الناس يبون الفكه من الدراسه وهذي الدراسه تبعد عنها وهي تركض وراها
رزان والدموع متجمعه في عينها: ما لي شغل مايخصني ما أبي أجلس هنا
مريم: لمصلحتك حبيبتي
رزان: ما أبي ما أبي أنا ما أعرف أنام في مكان غير بيتنا
ناصر: خلاص خلوها ع راحتها بس وعد تنامين زين وتهتمين في صحتك؟؟
رزان: وعد بس اليوم أبي أطلع تكفى خالي
ناصر: ياعيون خالها ماطلبتي شي ع مسؤليتي بس أهتمي في صحتك لأني بطلعك ع مسؤليتي
رزان باست راس خالها: أن شاء الله
عبد العزيز: بكره مافي مدرسه أنتي تعبانه
رزان برجاء: خالي أقنع أبوي
ناصر: ياعبد العزيز البنت راغبه في الدراسه خلها براحتها وبعدين هي في ثالث يعني مو لعب ودانا معاها وراح نوصي عليهم الإداره
دانا: وأنت الصادق لو رزان تغيب ما أروح المدرسه
عبد العزيز: خلاص بعد شنقول بس أنتبهي لفسك بابا
رزان: أن شاء الله"باست راس أبوها: مشكور بابي
فيصل: أنتبهي لنفسك زين رزان الطبيب يقول هالفتره لازم تاكلين زين وتكثرين من الحشائش لأن مايصير تفقدين دم كثير لازم تعوضين وتآكلين زين
الكل في ذهول فيصل جريء بس مولهدرجه وفيصل مستغرب من نظراتهم ما يدري عن الكلام اللي قاله مجرد أنه نقل كلام الطبيب ورزان وجهها أحترق وراشد يندس وراء هذا وذاك عشان ماتطلع ضحكته ...
عبد العزيز: تآمريني بشيء بابا؟؟
رزان: لا بابا سلامتك
عبد العزيز: أنا رايح الشركه يلا ناصر سلمان عندنا أوراق لازم نخلصهم
سلمان-ناصر: يلا عن أذنكم
سلمان: تآمريني بشيء هنادي ولا بتجلسين هنا؟؟
رؤى: روح أنت لشغلك هنادي أحنا نوصلها
سلمان-ناصر-عبد العزيز: عن أذنكم
الكل: موفقين
رائد: يلا تمشون
رزان: جلسو معي
رؤى: لازم ترتاحين حبيبتي
رزان: راحتي بوجودكم أجلسو عشاني
رائد: خلاص أنا ماشي إذا أعفت عنكم رزان كلميني
رؤى: ههههههههههه طيب
طلال: وريهام تبينها لو لأ؟؟
رزان: يبي لها سؤال هذي أختي وحيدتي
طلال: يلا أنا أطلقو سراحي
ريهام: وين مستانس خد معك أولادك
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
طلال: أمري لله يلا بسرعه
رؤى: رائد خد معك ريوف
رائد يناظر طلال: وش سوت فينا زوجتك
طلال: ههههههههههههههه تستاهل مو بس أنا
رؤى: هههه أمزح والله لو ماريوف ترضع كان خليتك تاخدها
رائد: وهذا اللي نقدني
فضيله: مسكينه هنادي بس أنتي اللي ظلو معك بزارينك
شوق: لا أنا باروح مع عمي راشد
هنادي: كفو والله بنتي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد: تعالي عمو
"وطلعو الشباب وبقو الحريم والبنات بروحهم"
ملاك طلعت لهم من وراء الكنبه وشكلها رايح فيها حده من الضحك: هههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: ههههههههههههههههههههههه ويلي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: هههههههههه مسكين ولدي
ملاك: ههه أنا شفت وجه رزون وما قدرت أمسك نفسي ورمتني عهدو وراء الكنبه
عهد: ههههههههههه أجل تفضحينا كفايه أن رزون مسكينه وجهها أحترق
مريم: أنا كسر خاطري فيصل بكل براء"وهي تقلده: تفقدين دم كثير لازم تعوضين وتآكلين زين"رجعت صوتها طبيعي: ع باله تفقد دم من راسها 
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: الجني عرف "كلهم عرفو أنها تقصد راشد بس ماتبي تقول أسمه عشان غلطتها في الراء"
رؤى: هو شباب هالأيام يخفى عليهم شي
مها: بس أخوي مسكين ياقلبي حسيته بريء
ريهام: أنتبهت لوجهه حمر لمن أنتبه للكلام اللي قاله
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملاك: مسكين فيصل ع عفويته مايمر يوم مايحصل له موقف محترم
مريم: أستحيتي بنتي؟؟
رزان: وي ماما دخلت في ملابسي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: أبعرف بس أنتي طالعه ع من؟؟
مريم: خلوها بنتي شحليلها وهي هادئه أموت عليها
فضيله: الله يخليها ويقومها بالسلامه
الكل: آآآميـــــن

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الرابع
((هذا الجزء
-سيف ورجعته لأهله هل بيستمر؟؟وهل بتستمر المسجات مع حنين؟؟
-رزان عرفتو هي شنو بالنسبه لكل حد من أبطالنا والأرق والكوابيس اللي تجيها في الليل هل بتستمر معاها أو لأ؟؟
-رانيه مطيحه الميانه وعاطيتكم جو في الروايه
-فيصل وعفويته اللي توديه في داهيه
-راشد ماظل حد ماتطنز عليه تتوقعون يجي يوم وحد يتطنز عليه؟؟
-السبت المدارس شالمفاجئات اللي تنتظركم وشنوتأثير المدرسه ع أبطالنا؟؟
-حنين هل بتستمر مع سيف أو في شي بيبعدهم عن بعض؟؟وهل بادلت سيف الشعور أو لأ؟؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

وهذااا البارت الرابع لعيون اللي طلبت

راح أكمل لكن يعتمد ع تفاعلكم

لاتحرموني من ردودكم .. نقدكم .. أقتراحاتكم .. توقعاتكم ...

متابعه شيقه للجميع

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بصراحة.. الأجزاء.. مرة .. روووعهـ.. كثيرررر
                         ننتظر الأجزاء القادمة.. 
                             تحياتي... مجنونة وحلووة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مجنونهـ

عوااافي ع المرور غلاتي //

لاعدمنا هالطله يارب //

.
.
.

عاد أنا شفت حد تفاعل معي وسويت قرعه أنزل الجزء الخامس ولا ما أنزل أنزل ولا ما أنزل-->>لا حووول خلصينا

هوووع .. بمآ أنه أقصر جزء كتبته قررت أنزله

ومتابعه شيقه للجميع

تحياتي

.:دانهـ العشآق 22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الخامس))
بسم الله الرحم الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-رزان تحسنت حالتها ورجعت بيتهم
-لاتنسون بكره السبت وأول يوم في المدرسه
-سفر ناصر لرحلة عمل
-راح تتعرفون ع بقية أبطالنا
تابعونا))

نبدأ
"أبقى أنا المشتاق في وصل وفراق..أصبر لعينك والصبر ماينطاق..حبك رفعته للسماء فوق الآفاق..ما أشوف غيرك لو يطول الفراق..مشتاق وأبقى لآخر العمر مشتاق..&أموت لكن مايموت أشتياقي&.."

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه6:15ص في مدرسة رزان ودانا ورانيه وعهد وصلو البنات ...
عهد جلست سلمت ع صديقة دانا ورزان وراحت مع صديقاتها وظلو البنات ينتظرون رانيه هي اللي ناقصه في شلتهم وصاير الجلسه بارده وسوالف عاديه شوي اللي عبايه تنرمي عليهم وتغطي راس دانا وتقعد تغافص ع بال ما شالت العبايه من عليها وقفت وضمت رانيه ...
"البنات ضمو بعض ع شكل حلقه"
دانا: تغربل إبليسك يارانيوه ماعندك تفاهم أبد ع بالي أن السماء قامت تمطر عبايات
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: وين فصولنا؟؟ "أنتبهت لوجه رزان: رزان حبيبتي فصولنا اللي نجلس فيها اللي فيها طاولات وكراسي والأبله تشرح لنا فيها مو فصولنا خطيب الغفله
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
مرام: بشاره كلنا مع بعض
رانيه: يــــــس
رزان: تدرون جلستنا هنا تذكرني بشنو؟؟
البنات: شنو؟؟
رزان: أول يوم لنا في أول ثانوي مسخره هههه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: تذكرون رانيه ماظلت معلمه ما تعرفت عليها أول يوم
مرام: ههههههههههه لا أنتي أسألي أي طالبه في المدرسه عنها راح تعرفها
رانيه: أحم وهل يخفى القمر
رزان: قولي الرجه وماتسوي إذا ضيعناك بس نقول وحده تمشي وهي تضحك ويعرفونك طوالي
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: صرتي تمام الحين؟؟
رزان: الحمد لله
دانا: أنتو لو تشوفون قومت الدنيا تبي تجي المدرسه
مرام: مقدر أنا ع الدفاره
مرت من عندهم عهد: السلام
رانيه: آه ياقليلة الحياء تشوفيني ولا تجي تسلمين
عهد: يالله صباح خير قلنا سلمي ما قلنا هاوشي
رانيه: وعليكم السلام يابقره ليه ماتجي تسلمين؟؟
عهد: رحت أشوف فصلي وين الله حاطني وصديقاتي
رانيه: وين صرتي؟؟
عهد: جنب فصلكم
رانيه: زين والله الجار قبل الدار تفضلي
عهد: بروح الفصل حر هنا
رزان: أنا بعد أبي أروح الفصل راسي يوجعني شوي
"دخلو البنات الفصل مع بعض رزان جلست جنب دانا ووراهم مرام ورانيه بمعنى أصح الشله مع بعض"
رزان تسند ع الجدار وقابلت البنات: كيف الإجازه معاكم؟؟
رانيه: والله عال العال بداية الإجازه زواج جهان بنت خالتي وبعدها بشهرين زواج لمى أختي ورحلات وطلعات ووناسه
مرام: رانيو كان شكلك جنااااااااان في زواج لمى
رانيه: حتى في زواج جهان بس أنتي ماحظرتي
دانا: أي والله لو تشوفيها مو رانيه وحده ثانيه
رانيه: ليه عيوني مو عاجبتك؟؟
دانا: لابس في العرس طلعتي تحطييييييييييم
رانيه: تسلمون من ذوقكم"لفت للبنات وبهمس: أشششششششششش"مزعت لها قطعت منديل صغير وحطتها في أذن رزان السرحانه ...
رزان: فيصـــل
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: حرام دانو أخوك شمسوي في البنت؟؟
عهد اللي جالسه ع الطاوله: هههههههه حتى في المدرسه ع بالها أنه بيجي معاها
دانا: قولي موجود في قلبها
رزان أحترق وجهها: سخيفات
رانيه: أنا بخترع أختراع يروح الحياء منها ياخي أحنا بنات مثلنا مثلك
رزان: شسوي في نفسي الله خلقني كذا
رانيه: شنو آخر التطورات مع روميو؟؟
عهد: عندي لك سالفه تفتييييييييق
رزان بتوعد: عهـــــد
عهد: خلاص خلاص ما راح أقول
رانيه سحبت أذنها: بتتكلمين ولا شلون؟؟؟
عهد: وش لي قايله ألاقيها من مين ولا مين
مرام: ماعليك رزون ماتخالف قولي
عهد: أقول؟؟
رزان: إذا قلتي بقول
رانيه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يابختك يادانو الظاهر أنك شاهدتي في الإجازه أفلام إباحيه ع الهواء مباشره
دانا: أفا عليك بس آآآآكشن
رزان: دانوه خلاص عاد
رانيه: أفااا رزون خلينا نستفيد
مرام: عادي رزون غير فيصل مو غريب
رزان: مو غريب في عينك شيقرب لك هو؟؟
مريم: يووووه لاتفهميني غلط بس قصدي عشانه أخو عهد ودانا وتعودت عليه من كثر سوالفهم عنه
رانيه: ياويلي صديقتي تغار يلا رزون بس سالفه
رزان: بكيفكم بس بروح شوي
دانا: خديني معك ماباخليك بروحك "وقامو مع بعض"
رانيه:ياربي أول مره في حياتي أشوف بنت تستحي كذا بس نقول أسمه تتغير ألوانها وسالفه عنه بتقولها عهد قامت كل هذا حياء؟؟؟
عهد قالت لهم عن سالفة الدم اللي في بلوزة فيصل لأنه حط راس رزان في حضنه وطناز راشد عليه لمن شاف الدم اللي في بلوزته
مرام-رانيه: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: لا بصراحه هذا ولد خالتك كشــــخه
عهد: لا أنتي أسمعي الأدهى والأعظم فيصل هو اللي وقف مع الطبيب
رانيه: عددددددددددددددل كملي كملي
عهد: قال له الطبيب أن رزان تفقد دم كثير في هالقتره و لازم تعوض وتآكل زين وهو بكل براء ولا يدري وين الله حاطه جاي يقول لها"وهي تقلد صوته: أنتي تفقدين دم كثير هالفتره لازم تعوضين وتآكلين زين
مرام-رانيه: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رن الجرص وصفو طابور وبدء يومهم الدراسي وكان متعب بما أنه أول يوم وكانو البنات مواصلين من التعب كل وحدة رجعت بيتهم وطوالي نامت ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:15ص في مدرسة فضليه // كانت فضيله جالسه تراجج أوراق عندها سمت صوت طق ع الباب ...
فضيله: تفضل
سمانه: السلام عليكم يما
فضيله قامت وضمت سمانه وتباوست معاها ورجعت ع كرسيها وأشرت لسمانه تجلس: كيفك حبيبتي؟؟
سمانه: بخير ربي يسلمك,,كيفك أنتي؟؟
فضيله: بخير كيف كانت الإجازه معك؟؟
سمانه: الله يعين كالعاده لا طلعت ولا رحت ولا جيت أمي وأبوي وأخواني يطلعون وأنا أظل في البيت بروحي يا أجلس ع النت يا أشاهد
فضيله: الله يعينك حبيبتي,,شفتي فصلك؟؟
سمانه: أيوا وصرت مع غدير كمان
فضيله: ماشاء الله,, الله لايفرقكم
سمانه: كيف البنات؟؟
فضيله: بخير دايم يسألون عنك تعالي زوريهم
سمانه: إن شاء الله قريب إذا حصلت لي فرصه,,يلا أستأذن بس حبيت أسلم عليك
فضيله: تسلمين لي أنتبهي لنفسك وكلي زين وأي شي تحتاجينه بس أشري أنتي
سمانه: ماتقصرين ,,مع السلامه
فضيله: هلا والله حافظك ربي

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:00ص في فيلا أبو وافي أستعدت حنين لروحة الجامعه ونزلت أكلت لها خفايف ع السريع وبعدها ركبت السيارة جا ع بالها سيف بدلت شريحتها ورسلت له ...
حنين: "صباح الخير"
سيف: "هلا والله صباح النور"
حنين: "عسى ما أزعجتك"
سيف: "لاشدعوه أصلا أنا الحين ما خد لي بريك وأفطر في الكفتيريا"
حنين: "بالتوفيق يلا كمل فطورك أنا رايحه الجامعه تآمرني بشيء؟؟"
سيف: "سلامتك,,وش جالسه تسوين؟؟"
حنين: "المشوار ممل قلت أصبح عليك"
سيف: "طيب سولفي معي"
حنين: "أفطر ع راحتك"
سيف: "لا صدقيني كنت محتاج حد يسولف معي وسمعت صوت رسالتك وأنبسطت كثير"
حنين: "طلعت حنين للمهمات الصعبه"
سيف: "هههههههه هذي كلمة رانيه أختي"
حنين: "وأنا ماخدتها منها"
سيف: "كويس ,,أخبارك بعد؟؟"
حنين: "الحمد لله عايشين اليوم جايه الجامعه ع أساس أعدل جدولي والله يعين"
سيف: "بالتوفيق يارب"
حنين: "عطيت عائلتكم الرقم"
سيف: "أيوه وعجبهم كثير الرقم"
حنين: "الحمد لله أنك حليت مشكلتك"
سيف: "مشاكلي اللي أنحلو كلهم مايعدلون المشكله اللي أنا فيها صدقيني خايف ياحنين خايف"
حنين: "لاتقول أنك خايف خليك أقوى من أنك تقول خايف حط في بالك دائما أنك قوي وأقوى من المشاكل اللي أنت فيها وصدقني راح تقدر تحل مشكلتك"
سيف: "ياليت أقدر ياحنين ياليت"
حنين: "حط في بالك أنك تقدر وصدقني راح تقدر"
سيف: "أن شاء الله"
حنين: "يلا أنا أستأذن قربت أوصل للجامعه"
سيف: "بالتوفيق مع السلامه"
حنين: "مع السلامه"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

بعيد عن شخصياتنا اللي عرفتوهم بنت أنضمت لأبطال قصتنا وهي سمانه طالبة فضيله<<أعتقد عرفتوها ...
الساعه9:20م في فيلا أبو طارق ...
سمانه..صحيت وأحس نفسي تعبااانه يمكن من كثر النوم ناظرت ساعتي لقيتها الساعه9:20م وااو نمت كثير جوعانه ناظرت في ثلاجة المعلبات اللي في جناحي  لقيتها فضت ياربي نسيت أمر البقاله وش آكل الحين؟؟ أخاف أطلع العقربه مرت أبوي تسوي لي قصه هي وبنتها ناظرت من عين الباب الظاهر أنهم طالعين توكلت ع الله وطلعت للمطبخ الحمد لله محد موجود فتحت الثلاجه وتحيرت شآكل الثلاجه مليانه حز في نفسي ثلاجتنا مليانه وأنا في غرفتي جوعانه الله يسامحك يابابا أنت ومرتك والله يرحمك ياماما ويسكنك الجنه يارب,, خديت معي معلبات في كيس كبير ونقلتهم لثلاجة غرفتي ورجعت آكل الأكل اللي سويته سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح وأنتفضت من الخوف لقيت أخوي طارق جاي من برى خفت أنه سكران كالعاده أبي أهرب مافي مجال هو ساد الطريق ياربي شسوي نزلت راسي وكملت أكل تقرب مني وتركت اللي في يدي وقمت تقرب مني وأنا أبي أهرب شفت إبره في يده أكيد يبي يلوث دمي عشان يتخلص مني هو وأمه ياربي شسوي ياربي ساعدني التفت ع وراء ولقيت الباب الخارجي للمطبخ مفتوح وهربت وأنا ما أشوف قدامي الرؤيا عندي ضبابيه من دموعي كنت أمشي وأحس أن دموعي تتطاير مع شعري اللي يلعب فيه الهواء فجئه صدمت في شيء حسيت نفسي غارقه في بحر وتمسكت في الشي اللي أصتدمت فيه كأنه قارب النجاه بالنسبه لي ضميته لصدري رفعت راسي ولقيت كم ثوب يعني أنا ضيت رجال غريب!!ياربي وين أروح ركضت لغرفتي ورمت نفسي ع السرير وأنا أبكي لمتى بظل ع هالحال ...

أبعرف يابحر ذنبي وش اللي بس سويته ..
أنا لاعمري جرحت أنسان ولا عمري بكيته ..
أبسكت يابحر وأمشي ..
وأخلي ضيقتي فيني ..
أبسكت وأبتعد عنك وأدور من يواسيني ..
تصدق يابحر أني توقعتك تشيل الهم ..
ولكني أنصدمت ..
أنك ..
غرقت بدمعه من عيني.!

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

في نفس الوقت خالد ركب السياره وهو سرحان..
مبارك: هيييي أبو الشباب خلووود
خالد: نعم نعم خير محد يفكر ع راحته؟؟
مبارك: لالالا أنت مو طبيعي أنت رحت توقع أوراق عند أبو طارق وشنو؟؟
خالد: غبي أنت موصلني بيت أبو طارق يعني وين بروح مثلا؟؟
مبارك: قلت يمكن أنا غلطان في العنوان ولا شي لأن شكلك مو شكل واحد رايح يوقع أوراق
خالد يفكر بصوت مسموع: ياترى ليه تبكي؟؟وشنو قصتها؟؟
مبارك: ههههههههه لالا أشهد أن صديقي راح فيها وعلى عقله السلام قل لي وش سالفتك
خالد: بعدين بعدين مو وقتك الحين
مبارك: حلوة؟؟
خالد وهو سرحان: أهي بس حلوة قول تطيح الطير من السماء
مبارك: ليه تبكي؟؟
خالد أنتبه لنفسه: أنت وش دريك أنها تبكي؟؟
مبارك يضرب راح ع راح: لالا مو طبيعي الولد طاح في شباك الحب
خالد: جب جب بس سكر ع الموضوع

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

لي رجعه مع التكملهـ>>

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه7:20م في فيلا عبد العزيز رزان صحت ع صوت الجوال ...
رزان: ألو
رانيه: هلا والله هلا وغلا ياحي هالقبال كيفك؟؟شلونك؟؟شمسويه؟؟أكلتي زين؟؟صليتي؟؟صحيتي من النوم أو لأ؟؟جلدتي كتبك أو لأ؟؟....
رزان: بــــس بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أجاوب ع هدول كلهم أختاري واحد وأنا أجاوب عليه حبه حبه
رانيه: صحتك أهم أكلتي زين؟؟
رزان: لا توني صاحيه الحين بنزل أتعشى
رانيه تقلد صوت فيصل: أنتي تفقدين دم كثير هالفتره لازم تعوضين وتآكلين زين
رزان: ............
رانيه برومنسيه: أمووووت ع الحيا
رزان: رانيوه أعقلي عني
رانيه: الله يساعد العشاق ياكريم,,يلا يلا أنزلي وكلي زين لأنك"وهي تقلد صوت فيصل: أنتي تفقدين دم كثير هالفتره لازم تعوضين وتآكلين زين
رزان: الشره مو عليك الشره ع عهدو الخبله اللي ماتعرف تكتم شي ياخي الولد قال بالغلط بالغلط ومسكتوها عليه
رانيه: ههههههههه تسكت ع بالي أنها مستحيه أثاريها ماترضى ع حبيب القلب
رزان: نحيــــــــسه
رانيه بعناد: منتحـــــــسه
رزان: الكلام معاك ضايع يالدبه بروح أتعشى
رانيه: واللي يسلمك روحي تعشي لأنك"وهي تقلد صوت فيصل: تفقدين...
رزان وصلت معها: وبعدييييييييييين
رانيه: ههههههه خلاص خلاص بتأدب يلا باي
رزان: ههه باي
رزان..قفلت من رانيوه الخبله وأنا أضحك من قلب  تعرف تقلد وكأنها كانت معانا خل أتصل ع البنات أشوفهم شسون ...
ملاك: ألوووو
رزان: هلا ملوك قلبو كيفك؟؟
ملاك: الحمد لله كيفك أنتي أن شاء الله أحسن
رزان: أي الحمد لله كيف ثاني متوسط؟؟
ملاك: والله مادرسونا شي بس وناسه
رزان: حور صارت معك؟؟
ملاك: أيوه وجالسه جنبي بعد
رزان: الله حركات,,جالسين خواتك؟؟
ملاك: لاوالله توهم طارديني من غرفة النوم وأنا الحين في غرفة المكتبه
رزان: هههههههه وكيف غلوي مع أول أبتدائي؟؟
ملاك: أوووه سكتي أنتي بس تقول أن شوق صارت معها
رزان: الله يعين الأبله شوق وغلا في فصل,,ورهوف بروحها؟؟
ملاك: لا رهف صارت مع صاحبتها مدري منهي
رزان: كويس يلا ملوك إذا جلسو البنات عطيهم خبر أني أتصلت
ملاك: أوكي وأكلي زين وأنتبهي لنفسك
رزان: أن شاء الله حبيبتي يلا سلام
ملاك: سلااام
رزان..قفلت من ملوك وخديت لي دش سريع بدلت ملابسي ونزلت الصاله لقيت أمي جالسه بروحها رحت جنبها سلمت عليها وبست راسها وجلست جنبها...
رزان: شتسوي الحلوة بروحها؟؟
مريم خلت رزان تنسدح ع الكنبه وخلت راسها ع حضنها وغطتها بالبطانيه وجلست تلعب بشعرها: جالسه أنتظر أبوك كيفك اليوم وكيف المدرسه؟؟
رزان: والله عال العال
مريم: ماتعبتي ولا شي؟؟
رزان: لا أبد دانا والبنات ماقصرو
مريم: الله يخليكم لبعض ويديم المحبه
رزان: آمين يارب,,أتصلتي ع ريهام؟؟
مريم: أي ياحليلها رهوف كبرت
رزان: شيبو أسمع ملوك تقول صارت مع صاحبتها في فصل وغلا وشوق مع بعض
مريم: أي الهدئات مع بعض والمرجوجات مع بعض
رزان: هههه حلوة
مريم وهي تمسح ع راس رزان: أحط لك عشا ماما؟؟
رزان: لا ماما بنتظر بابي وفهد
مريم: حبيبتي والله أنا بقوم أحط العشا أنتي أرتاحي
رزان: يما تبالغين والله مافيني إلا العافيه عادي بقوم معك
مريم: أن قمتي إلا أخلي أبوك يرجعك المستشفى...
رزان: لالالا تكفين بقعد هنا ولا أتحرك بعد
مريم: ههه يلا حبيبتي ولا تخافين معي مونياتي
رزان: أوكي مابتحرك وأمري لله
فهد: السلاااااااام
رزان: وعليكم السلام
فهد: وش هالحركات وش هالدلع الله لينا بس
رزان: أسكت بس الله لا يبلاك سجن أبو غريب أبرك لي بصير دبه من الجلسه أمي مو راضيه أتحرك وفي المدرسه عهد ودانا كملت
فهد: ههههههه من قدك يخافون عليك
رزان: والله أنا بخير تحسنت كثير
فهد: أي بس لازم ترتاحين صح أو لأ؟؟
رزان: صح بس مو لهدرجه حتى الحركه مايخلوني أتحرك
مريم: ترى
رزان: والله والله ما بتحرك وبآكل زين
فهد: ههههههههههه كل هذا كره للمستشفى؟؟
رزان: وأكثر أنا أحس أني بس أشم ريحة المستشفيات حتى لو أنا مو مريضه أمرض
فهد: الله يعينك,,وكيف ثالث
رزان: من اليوم درسونا
فهد: الله يعينك,,وين ريهام؟؟
رزان: شكلها ماراح تجي طلال مايرجع من العمل إلا الساعه 8
فهد: الله يعين,,كيف بنات عمتي؟؟
رزان بخبث: من فيهم؟؟
فهد أنحرج: عاد خيو مافي داعي للإحراجات كلهم
رزان: ههههههه يسألون عنك
فهد..ياعمري هم"وسرح"
رزان: ههه كلهم ياعمرك؟
فهد: لالا أنا مو جالس مع رزان جالس مع دانو
رزان: هههههههههه من عاشر قوم
فهد: بسوي لكم عمل بس عاد عرق اللقافه لاينط لك تكفين خليك رزان الهادئه أبرك
عبد العزيز: السلام عليكم
رزان قامت وسلكت ع أبوها وباست راسه: وعليكم السلام
فهد باس راس أبوه: يالله أنت حي بو فهد
عبد العزيز: يالله أنت حي بو عبد العزيز
رزان: ههههههههه
فهد: يالله أنت حي أم ناصر
رزان حمرت خدودها ورمت فهد بالخداديه: ومن قال لك أني أم ناصر؟؟
فهد: مو عاجبك أم ناصر نغير؟؟
رزان: جب جب بس
مريم: يالله تعالو تعشو
الكل: أن شاء الله

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه8 في فيلا ناصر..
كانو البنات يغلفون كتبهم في غرفة المكتبه وعهد في غرفة الألعاب جالسه تشتغل ع الاب توب دخلت عليها فضيله ...
فضيله: السلام عليكم
عهد: وعليكم السلام
فضيله: وين خواتك؟؟
عهد: في غرفة المكتبه اللي يحضرون لبكره ويغلفون كتبهم
فضيله: بالله أنتي ليه ماتذاكرين وتغلفي كتبك معهم؟؟
عهد: ماعندي شي بكره
فضيله: وش دعوه أنتي مو بالمدرسه مثل خواتك وهم يدرسوهم وأنتي لأ؟؟
عهد: الاب توب وقفلناه والحين بقوم أذاكر كل شي ولا زعلك يالغاليه
دخلو فضيله وعهد غرفة المكتبه سوا ...
فضيله: قواهم الله
ملاك-دانا قامو سلمو ع أمهم: يقويك مامي
فضيله: خلصتو ولا لسه؟؟
دانا: أنا ماخده لي بريك شوي وبكمل
فضيله وهي تناظر ملاك: وأنتي حبيبتي؟؟
ملاك: أنا بعد ظهري تكسر
فضيله: يلا أنا بصحي فيصل أنزلو العشاء جاهز
البنات: أن شاء الله

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9في فيلا أبو مشاري...
كانت رانيه تغلف كتبها ونرجس مرت أخوها تساعدها في الصاله دخل عليهم سيف ...
سيف: السلام عليكم
نرجس-رانيه: وعليكم السلام
سيف: تعالي نور سلمي
نور سلمت ع سيف وباسته في خده: كيفك عمي؟؟
سيف: ياعيوني أنا بخير وحبيبتي كيفها؟؟
نور: بخير أثأل عنك
سيف مستجن ع نور: ياقلبي اللي تثأل عني تحبيني؟؟
نور: أعثقك
سيف ضمها بقوه: من وين متلعلمه هالكلام الحلو ياقلبي تجننين
نور: روح معي البقاله
سيف: ماطلبتي شي
نرجس: أتركها سيف توك راجع من الدوام أرتاح
سيف: لالا بعد أذنك باخدها معاي "وطلع معاها"
رانيه: سيف تغير كثير
نرجس: الحمد لله من جد فرحنا له,,أخبار عبير
رانيه: تصدقين ذكرتيني بدق عليها,,ألوو
عبير: مااااااااااااالت عليك يالخاينه
رانيه: ههههههههههههههههه
عبير: يومين ماتقولين بسأل عن خالتي ميته لو حيه؟؟
رانيه: والله عندي دراسه ورجعت وأنا متكسره كيفك عارفه أنك ربة منزل هالفتره لا شغله ولا مشغله
عبير: طفـــــش كل العالم بدت دواماتهم إلا أني حتى جسور تاركني وحيده
رانيه: ياقلبي وحيده تعالي عندي
عبير: والله زين أنك أتصلتي كان نفسي أهاوش ولقيتك متصله
رانيه: مالت عليك الناس تقول واحشتني نفسي أفضفض هذي تقول نفسي أهاوش,,وش عندك معصبه؟؟لايكون العقربه؟؟
عبير: لالالا العقربه صايره طيبه هالأيام الله يستر وش وراها
رانيه: ليه؟؟
عبير: الأمس جوها أهلها وأصرت علي أركب أجلس معاهم وركبت أهلها ما شاء الله طيبين
رانيه: عارفه أنهم طيبين بس هي الله يهديها,,من من أهلها كانو موجودين؟؟
عبير: خلاتها وأمها
رانيه: أهااا يلا بقفل الحين بتجي البيت تقول لك نرجس إذا تبين راح تكلم مشاري
عبير: لا الحين جسور جاي وبجلس معاه إذا قال بينام بخليه يوصلني عندكم ومشاعل تقول أنها راح تجي مدري والله
رانيه: أوكي وسلمي ع جسور وخالتي مشاعل
عبير: يلا بيباي "وقفلت"
نرجس: هههههههههههههههه مقدر عليكم إذا كلمتو بعض يعني مشاعل خالتك وجاسر ماقلنا سميه خالي ع الأقل سميه جاسر بس مو جسور
رانيه: عادي غير جسور
نرجس: هههههههههه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 11:00م في فيلا ناصر كانو البنات في غرفتهم يكلمون رزان بالمايك ...
عهد: تتوقعون من جالسه وراي؟؟
البنات: من؟؟
عهد: شهد
دانا: شهــــــــــــــد!!
عهد: أي والله تفاجئت
رزان: عهود حبيبتي أنتبهي لحالك
ملاك: ليه وش فيها شهد؟؟
عهد: سوالف أكبر منك
دانا: لا ملاك كبرت وهي بعد لازم تحذر من هالأشياء,,ملاك حبيبتي هذي شهد بنت ماعندها حد ينصحها وأنحرفت فـ أنتبهي لنفسك إذا تبين شي أحنا عندك
ملاك: أكيد بس هذي شهد وين أهلها وين أمها؟؟
عهد: أمها متوفيه وأبوها ينفد لها كل طلباتها ومرت أبوها كمان ع بالهم بهالطريقه بيعوضون البنت عن حنان أمها
رزان: صحيح هالأشياء كلها مالها معنى إذا هم ماحسسو البنت بإهتمامهم
ملاك: معانا بنت كذا في المدرسه أسمها نغم الـ****
عهد: نغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
دانا: وش فيك عهد اليوم مسويه تعداد للسكان عارفه كل بنات الشرقيه
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: لا بس نغم أخت شهد من أبوها
رزان: ياربي مايصير كل بناتهم كذا حرام في عمر الزهور ولا يتربون صح
عهد: أنا اللي منصدمه منه أنهم يقولون أن شهد أنخطبت
البنات: أنخطبـــــــــــــــــــــــت!!!
عهد: وأزيدكم من الشعر بيت خطيبها هو بسام الـ****
البنات: بســـــــــــــــــــــــــام
:مستحيل!!
:كيف!!
:كذابه
عهد: ألعب معكم أنا والله وشفت الدبله بيدها ومكتوب عليها أسمها وأسمه
رزان: وكيف مادرينا ولا حضرنا الملكه
دانا: أي بسام ولد صاحب أبوي
عهد: لأنه يدرس في الرياض ولا سوو حفله بس ملكو
ملاك: سمعت نغم تقول بس ماصدقت بس الحين تأكدت
دانا: وكيف بسام الـ**** يخطب بنت أستغفر الله
عهد: عادي لأن عائلتهم فري وكل شي عندهم عادي أحنا نشوف خواته وأهله تذكرون في إيطاليا كانو خواته فاسخين حجابهم أهم شي أنه تمام وخواته مايعيبونه
رزان: الله يعين بس الله يوفق لها ويهديها أنا مره سمعت فهد يقول أن بسام خوش ولد
دانا: أي وأنا بعد سمعت فيصل  يقول أنه تمام ويصلي في المسجد وماشي ع السراط المستقيم
رزان: دامه خوش ولد أن شاء الله يأثر ع شهد وتتغير
البنات: أن شاء الله
"وبعدها قفلو النت وراحو في سابه نومه"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:**:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:

الساعه 1:55ص في فيلا أبو وافي كانت حنين ع سريرها وتفكر ...
حنين..أنا صرت أتراسل معه بالمسجات عشان أساعده ويحل مشاكله والحين هو حل مشاكله وبقى له مشكله مو بيدي أني أساعده ويحلها وهو اللي حط نفسه فيها وأن شاء الله يقدر يحلها وأنا ليه تعلقت فيه زياده عن اللزوم ليه صار تراسلي معه بالمسجات شي روتيني؟؟صحيح أني محترمه حالي ولا قلت له أي شي عني وحدنا بس نسولف عنه وعن مشاكله بس ماكان لازم أني أتعلق فيه كذا حالي الحين مو قادره أنام لأني ماتراسلت معاه اليوم بس لازم أحارب نفسي لازم ما آخد راحتي ولازم أني ما أتعلق فيه وأتعود عليه حتى ولو بس كأخ هو ولد وشي أكيد بيجيه يوم ويتزوج وبيصير شي مستحيل أني أتراسل معاه وأنا تراسلت معاه ليه؟؟وبصفتي شنو؟؟ليه تهورت وتسرعت مافكرت في لمى أعز صديقاتي كيف بحط عيني بعينها لو درت أني أتراسل مع أخوها حتى لو أنصحه وأسولف معاه كأخت مو من حقي هو عنده خوات وخلات فمالي عذر لو حد كشف علاقتنا مو الكل بيفسر علاقتنا زي ما أنا وسيف نفكر الكل بيفسرها ع كيفه ويمكن بتهوري تروح سمعتي سيف ولد وممكن أن لو راحت سمعته ترجع بس أنا بنت ومثل ما يقولون ماضي الولد طيش وماضي البنت حرام ,,ليه أنا تهورت مافكرت في أمي وأبوي لو يدرون عن علاقتي بسيف شنو راح تكون ردت فعلهم مافكرت في أخوي وافي أخوي اللي أصغر مني كيف راح أحط عيني في عينه لو كشف علا قتي مع سيف مافكرت في خواتي اللي أصغر مني شنو راح تكون ردت فعلهم لو درو أن أختهم قدوتهم تتراسل مع ولد بالمسجات لو فرضت أن اللي أسويه صح ليه أخش عن أهلي دامه صح ومافيه شي؟؟جلست أبكي وأبكي وأبكي شنو فائدة البكي خلاص أنا تعلقت في سيف مو قادره أتركه تخلصت من شريحتي اللي أكلمه فيها وهنا زدت في البكي خلااص مستحيل أكلم سيف الشريحه تخلصت منها ياربي ساعدني أبي أنساه يارب يارب"نامت حنين وهي تبكي" ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الخامس
((هذا الجزء
-سمانه ودخولها في قصتنا شنو بيكون تأثيرها ع قصتنا وإلى متى بتظل مرت أبوها تأديها
-خالد هل راح يكون بطل من أبطالنا وشالمفاجئات اللي تنتظره؟؟
-نهى تغيرت معاملتها لعبير تتوقعون شنو سبب تغير معاملتها لعبير؟؟
-شهد تتوقعون هل بيقدر بسام يغيرها أو لأ؟؟
-حنين وقرارها أنها تترك سيف هل بتقدر؟؟وسيف شنو راح تكون ردت فعله؟؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

هذا البارت الخآمس

ياربي يكون عجبكم

متابعه شيقه

تحيآتي

.:دانهـ العشآق:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

كل باااارت اروووع من الثاني...ْ~
              ننتظر البااارت القااادم...}
                      تحياتووووووو]                          سلامي..!}~

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عوافي مجنونه يالغلا

لا عدمتك غناتي

أخجلتي تواضعي لكن كله من ذوووقك ياعمري :in_love: 

.
.
.

إلى اللقاء في البارت الـ6

 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء السادس))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-مر أسبوع الدراسه ثقيل ع شخصياتنا وجا الوكيد آند اللي الكل ينتظر ع أحر من الجمر
-غدير و أهلها معزومين عند أهل سمانه <<راح تتعرفون ع بيت أبو خالد
-مر الأسبوع كامل وحنين ما تراسلت مع سيف وهو مايدري عن السبب
تابعونا))

نبدأ
"أبتعدنا..ويشهد الله أن قلبي لك قريب..أبتعدنا..وفي خيالي صورتك ماتغيب..أبتعدنا..وشوقي لك حاضر ودايم يزيد..أبتعدنا والبعد بين الحبايب ما هم بعيد..أبتعدنا وأبتعدنا وأبتعدنا وأبتعدنا..وللقا لازم نعيد.."

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 11:30ص في الشغل عند سيف كان سيف حده تعبان ويفكر ...
سيف..ليه تركتني كذا فجئه حتى ماقالت لي السبب يمكن أنا ضايقتها؟؟أو يمكن حد من أهلها عرف أنها ع علاقه معي ياربي أبي أتطمن عليها لو بس ترسل مسج أهم شي أتطمن عليها وصلني مسج طوالي فتحته ...
"على بالك أنك بتغير رقمك يعني ما بعرفك أو أني بتركك في حالك هـ هـ هـ حلمك ياماما
معك هدى يمكن نسوك البنات أسمي
سلاااام"
سيف..تنهدت بضيق أنا ناقص عشان تجي هذي تكمل علي آآآآه خلاص أنا قررت أخطب حنين بس هدى خايف تسوي شي تذكرت كلام حنين وعزمت أني أروح اليوم أكلم لمى عشان تخطبها لي بس هي تركتني يمكن حد من أهلها عرف بعلاقتي معاها بروح وبترجى أهلها وبفهمهم السالفه أهم شي أنها ماتروح مني قمت ركبت سيارتي وأتصلت للمى ...
لمى: هلا وغلا
سيف: هلا والله كيفك يالعروسه؟؟
لمى: ههههه بخير كيفك أنت؟؟
سيف: بخير أسأل عنك كيف مشعل؟؟
لمى: تمام,,وينك أنت؟؟
سيف: أنا توني راجع من الدوام في الطريق تآمرني بشيء؟؟
لمى: أي والله إذا تقدر تمرني البيت مشعل طلبوه العمل وقلت له يروح وأنا جالسه الحين بروحي
سيف: أوكي جاي عندي معك موضوع أبي أكلمك فيه
لمى: خلاص أنتظرك
"بعد ربع ساعه وصل سيف لبيت لمى وسلمو ع بعض وضيفته لمى وجلست جنبه"
لمى: ها سيف شنو الموضوع اللي تبيني فيه؟؟
سيف: بصراحه وبدون مقدمات أنا قررت أخطب
لمى: ماشاء الله مبروك مبروك من متى؟؟
سيف: محد يدري أنتي أول وحده أفاتحها بالموضوع
لمى: أحم أحم طلعت مهمه في حد في بالك لو أدور لك عروس؟؟
سيف: لالا موجوده
لمى: أبتسم وش فيك تقولها كذا بالله هذا شكل معرس شوف وجهك كيف أصفر والسواد اللي تحت عينك
سيف بابتسامه: كذا
لمى: أيو كذا ماقلت لي مين العروس؟؟
سيف: حنين صديقتك
لمى: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سيف بألم: وش فيك تناظريني كذا ما أستاهلها صح؟؟
لمى: لا سيف مو قصدي بس ...
سيف بدأ يعصب: بس شنو تكلمي يالمى تكلمي لا تسكتين أنتي ماتعرفين حنين وش تعني لي أنتي ماتعرفين شنو راح يصيبني لو حنين أنخطبت لواحد غيري
لمى منصدمه: سيف وش هالكلام أنت تعرف حنين؟؟
سيف وهو منفعل: تبين تعرفين حنين شنو بالنسبه لي حنين هي اللي طلعتني من اللي أنا فيه حنين هي اللي خلتني أكبر وأصير رجال في عينكم حنين هي روحي حنين قلبي تكلمي لمى وش فيها حنين بس شنو؟؟
لمى وبعدها منصدمه: سيف أبي أعرف قصتك لو أنا مو واثقه من حنين وأخلاقها كان قلت أنك ع علاقه معاها
سيف: مو مهم تعرفين مو مهم أهم شي تخطبينها لي لو ما صارت حنين لي بموت صدقيني لمى أبيها
لمى: بس ولد خالتها يبيها
سيف بضيق: يعني حنين مخطوبه!!
لمى: أهدأ سيف حنين مو مخطوبه بس ولد خالتها يبيها
سيف: هي تبيه؟؟
لمى: لا ماتبيه ولا تقدم لها بس هو قال أنه يحبها
سيف: تكفين لمى كلمي أمي ما أبي حنين تروح علي من بكره أخطبوها لي
لمى: خلاص بلبس عبايتي وصلني بيت جدي بكلم أمي
سيف بفرح: صدق لمى
لمى: يلايلا وصلني لا أغير رايي
سيف: يلا مشينا صاروخ
لمى: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 10:30ص في مدرسة البنات...
كانو البنات جالسين ضحك وونا سه تاركين الكراسي وجالسين ع الأرض في الساحه ...
رانيه: مستااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااانسه يانااااااااااس اليوم الأربعاء ومادرسونا غير 4حصص وبنزل في بيت جدي يآآآه صدق وناسه
دانا اللي كانت توها جايه من الإداره وملامحها مو ع بعضها جلست بين رانيه ورزان ...
رزان: وش فيك دانا شو يبون فيك الإداره؟؟
دانا: أمك في بيتنا وتقول لك أنزلي معانا
عهد: يـــــــــــــس"ضمت رزان"
دانا: ونااااااااااااااسه ياويلي
رزان: الخبله من شوي عافسه وجهك روعتيني
رانيه: لزوم التشويق
عهد: أعذرها تدريبات رانيه
رانيه: فيني رقصه
رزان: هييي أحنا في المدرسه وش فيك "شوي وطلعو الأبلات"
رانيه: جت البلديه
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الأبله: شصاير الضحك
رانيه بابتسامه ووقفت للأبله: هلااااااااااااااا كيفك؟؟وش أخبارك؟؟
الأبله: هلا رمله كيفك؟؟
رانيه: هههههههههه أبله أسمي رانيه
الأبله أنحرجت: آسفه من كثر اللي يمرون علي نسيت أسمك كيفك مع ثالث؟؟
رانيه: ولا تمام ممشيين بس ناقصتنا أنتي خلاص تخليتي عنا
الأبله: ضروفي يارانيه صار لازم أدرس ثاني
رانيه: الله يعينك كيف أولادك؟؟
الأبله: بخير,,يلا حبيبتي أستأذن
رانيه: لاااا بدري مابعد نقهويك جلسي معانا
الأبله: بجد شكلها حلوة جلستكم بس مشغوله حبيبتي مره ثانيه بجلس معاكم
رانيه: أحلفي؟؟
الأبله: ههههههههههههه مره ثانيه ليلا أستأذن"أنتبهت لرزان منزله راسها"كيفك رزان
رزان وقفت: بخير أبله كيفك أنتي؟؟
الأبله: بخير أسمع يقولون الأبلات أنك مريضه صرتي أحسن
رزان: الحمد لله
الأبله: الحمد لله,,أووووو دانا ومرام كيفكم؟؟
دانا ومرام وقفو يسلمون ووقفت معاهم عهد
الأبله: وش تقربين لرزان؟؟
عهد: رزان بنت خالي وبنت عمتي في نفس الوقت
الأبله: ماشاء الله
دانا: أبله هذي أختي
الأبله: هههههههههه صدق ثلاثكم تتشابهون الله يخليكم,,يلا أستأذن
البنات: أذنك معك
جلسو البنات
رانيه: ياحليلها مريم نور تونس
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: حرام عليك تسمينها مريم نور
رانيه: مو قصدي أسخر عليها بس من جد تشبهها
عهد: أول مره أشوف أبله تسولف مع البنات كذا
دانا: ماشفتي شي رانيوه كذا مطيحه الميانه مع كل الأبلات
مرام بمزح: هههههههههههههههه هي ماتتعرف ع أبله إلا إذا تأكدت أن عندها أولاد مو متزوجين
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه تجاريها: لا حياء في الدين شسوي بعد أضمن مستقبلي تعرفون بعد تحاليل وسالفه
رزان: أي والله إذا ما زبط التحليل مع واحد تحولين ع الثاني
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: مافي إلا أنتي مفتكه محلله ومخلصه من اللعام
رزان حمرت خدودها: عقبالك
رانيه ضربت راح ع راح: لازم أنا أسارع في أختراعي اللي يروح حياء رزان
البنات: هههههههههههههههههه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه1:56م في فيلا أبو صقر...
شهد..رجعت من المدرسه وخديت لي دش سريع وصليت وأنتظر أتصال بسام وجلست أفكر,,صار لي 3أسابيع مخطوبه في البدايه أنا ما وافقت ع بسام إلا عشان شكله الخارجي ولأنه الوحيد اللي بعيشني عيشه قريبه من العيشه اللي أنا عايشتها في بيت أبوي لأنه تقريبا بنفس مستوانا المادي حتى أول ما أنخطبت ما تركت لعبي في الجوال مع الشباب ولا حتى في النت ولا حتى كنت آخد رايه في طلعاتي للمجماعت مع خواتي بروحنا مع السايق بعد أسبوعين تركت كل هالأشياء أنشغلت ببسام والمدرسه فتحت حتى المجمعات خفت روحتي لها مع خواتي أصلا أنا ماتوقعت أني أتعلق في بسام كذا أو أحبه صحيح أني ماتوقعته كذا توقعته زي الظاهر أنه فري وماعنده خلاف ع العبايات والغطا وغيره,,قطع علي حبل أفكاري أتصاله ...
بسام: هلا بنور الدنيا هلا بالغاليه
شهد: هلا والله حبيبي هلا فيك كيفك؟؟
بسام: بخير أنتي كيفك مع الدراسه
شهد بدلع: أمم بصراحه متعبه كثير رجعت وأنا دايخه بس جلست أنتظر أتصالك
بسام: تسلمين لي عارفه أني بعد 10دقائق بركب الطياره راجع الشرقيه
شهد بفرح: صدق
بسام: أي والله قدمت وقت نزلتي عشانك أشتقت لك
شهد: تسلم وأنا أكثر,,أجل متى راح تجيني عشان أستعد؟؟
بسام: وش رايك بعد الصلاة؟؟
شهد: حلو
بسام: يلا أستأذن
شهد: طيب توصل بالسلامه
بسام: يسلمك مع السلامه
بسام..ركبت الطائره سندت راسي للكرسي,,صار لي3أسابيع وأنا خاطب شهد اللي ما كنت أعرفها أصلا ولا شفتها إلا يوم الملكه وخطبتها لأن خواتي مدحوها لي كثير حتى ما دريت أن عمرها16سنه إلا وقت التحليل ماقدرت أتراجع قلبتها في مخي وصار عادي في مجتمعنا أن البنت تنخطب في هالسن تعبت معاها في البدايه كنت أتفاجئ أني أتصل لها ألقاها في مجمع أو مع وحده من صديقاتها بدون ماتعطيني خبر ماحبيت أضغط عليها شوي شوي بركاده وبدون لا أضغط عليها عودتها بدون ما أحسسها أني متسلط ومتحكم فيها أنها تخبرني قبل لاتروح أي مكان صح في البدايه كانت تزعل وتتضايق بس مع الوقت تعودت تجيها أيام ترد تقلب وتغير رايها بس أحسن من قبل كان كلام أمي دايم يتردد في بالي"دير بالك ع شهد تراها صغيره ويتيمه لا تزعلها" أحاول قدر الإمكان أني ما أزعلها وأعامها وأدي كل حقوقها والله يقدرني وأسعدها ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 1:30م كانو فهد وفيصل راجعين من الشركه حمحمو عشان البنات يلبسون عباياتهم وبعدها دخلو ...
فيصل-فهد: السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
دانا: فهد فيصل مسخنين!!حد قاري عليكم!!
فهد: ههههههههههههههههه لا هذا ولا ذا
ملاك: لالالالا أشهد أنكم مو طبيعيين أجل فهــد وفيصــــل مشخصين ثوب وشماغ مو ع العاده
فيصل: وأزيدك من الشعر بيت ترانا راجعين من الشركه
عهد: لالا يما من جد ولدك مو طبيعي روحي معه لشيخ يقرأ عليه
عبد العزيز: السلااااااااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
دانا: خالي الحق ع ولدك مدري وش فيه
عبد العزيز: وش فيه هذا هو حصان قدامك وصاحي من صبح ربي رايح معانا الشركه هو مع فيصل
ملاك: وهذا اللي محيرنا معقول فهد وفيصل يداومون في الشركه كذا بدون سبب!!
عبد العزيز"يناظر فهد وفيصل: من جد أن خواتكم مساكين وماخدين فيكم مقلب الحين هذول وجه شغل بالله عليكم
البنات بصوت واحد: طبعا لأ
فهد: بابا لاتحطم
عبد العزيز: الحين أنا مستانس ومتعشم خير وراز وجهي أسأل عن ولدي أطلع من الإجتماع ألقاكم أنت وياه قالبين مكتبي أستديو
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: توقعـــت ولا هذول يداومون"تأشر ع فيصل"ورنا الصور بس ...
فهد ببرود طلع كاميرة رزان من جيبه: تفضلو
رزان: ياسلاااااام حرامي بأدب مطلعها بكل برود
فهد: بصراحه لقيتها في الصاله كنت بستأذن بس لقيتك نايمه قلت لا أزعجك
رزان: جيبها جيبها بس
أخدت دانا الكاميرا وقامو البنات يتفرجون ع الصور وهم يتطنزون: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل قرب يبي يشوف شلي مضحكهم: شتشوفون؟؟
دانا: حتى العمال ماسلمو من شركم شوفي يما
فضيله: أستغفر الله هذول عمال في الشركه؟؟
فهد: لا بس شفناهم قدام عماره عجبني وزار واحد فيهم قلت لفيصل خل ننزل نصور معاهم
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
مريم: بعرف بس هالصور وش فايدتها؟؟
فيصل: ذكرى عمتي ذكرى وكمان إذا رحنا فرنسا نراويها الشباب
عبد العزبز: الله يخلف ع عقولكم رايحين الشركه يسلمون ع الموضفين وفاتحين لهم ستديو هناك ع غفله
مريم: زين اللي لقو ليهم شغله يسلمون ع الموضفين وراها أجر وثواب
عبد العزيز: الموضف اللي يسلمون عليه أمه داعيه عليه يفصفصونه مايخلون فيه شي مايتطنزون عليه اللي شماغه متكرفس واللي واللي ...
عبد العزيز: فهد يهون شوي إلا فيصل لازم من يروح الشركه يوم ثاني كل الموضفين يسألون عنه بعرف شيسوي لهم
فيصل: أحم أحم يبا تعرفني أنا حبوب وكل اللي يشوفوني ينعجبون فيني
فضيله: صادق ياولدي أنت أجتماعي طالع علي
مريم: دامه طالع عليك غصب عنهم يحبوه
فضيله: تسلمين من ذوقك
فهد ماد البوز: وأنا طلعت الجلف الحين
دانا: بصراحه مو جلف أنت طيب وحلو بس مو مثل فيصل مع الناس هذاك كلن شافه صار صاحبه عطيني الخلطه بس كيف الناس كذا يحبوك علمنا بس
فيصل: هذا شي من ربي فطري فيني يعني سوري مقدر أعلمك
ملاك: أحلى يالواثق
مريم: يلا الغداء جاهز
"جلسو ع طاولة الطعام وسمعو صوت الجرص غلا قامت تشوف رفعت السماعه"
غلا: مين؟؟
....: أنا غلاي عمري أفتحي الباب
غلا: لحظه
فضيله: غلا مين اللي ع الباب؟؟
غلا: يقول غلا عمري أفتحي الباب
فضيله: جلسي ماما فيصل حبيبي روح شوف من ع الباب
فيصل قام وهو يتحرطم..مقوميني من ع الغدا عشان أشوف من ع الباب الحين غلا خايفين عليها تطلع تفتح الباب والله لو حرامي يشوف وجه غلا ويعتزل ولا ناسوه خدامه ع الفاضي قالو إيش قالو تتغدا مع نسيم سهال يدقها هي ونسيم أفففف ...
"البنات ناقعين ضحك ع تحرطم فيصل"
فيصل فتح الباب: هلاااا بابا متى وصلت الحمد لله ع السلامه
ناصر: يسلمك,,بظل ع الباب بعد شوي صرت مشاوي من الشمس
فيصل: هههه تفضل بابا محد غريب بس خالي وعمتي وفهد ورزان يتغدون معانا
ناصر: السلام
"الكل قامو يسلمون ع ناصر وبعد ماسلمو كلهم جلس ناصر جنب فيصل"
فيصل: لالالا مايصير أخرب جو المعاريس"وبدل مكانه مع أبوه وصار أبوه جنب أمه وهو جنب رزان
كلن كان منشغل بالغدا ولا حد أنتبه أن فيصل جلس جنب رزان وهي وجهها محمر ولا صقه في الكرسي أنتبهو البنات ...
ملاك: مو لله مبدل الأخ يبي يجلس جنب رزان
رزان قرصتها عشان تسكت ...
فيصل بابتسامه: رزان ماتاكلين؟؟
رزان بابتسامه خجوله: الحمد لله"حاولت تطلع كلمتين ع بعض تخفي خجلها اللي الكل ينتقدها ع زيادة حياها وقالت: أنت ماتاكل؟؟
فيصل: أكلت وشبعت والأكل يكفيني أسبوع بعد
ملاك: حشى جمل
فيصل..لاحول أنا ماصدقت ع الله تتكلم معي كلمتين ع بعض تجنا هالملقوفه أففففف ...
فيصل بقهر: ههه بالعافيه
ناصر: حرام عليكم صرت مشاوي من الشمس
فضيله: مفاجئاتك ماصارت لصالحك هالمره
فهد: هههههههه خالي يبي يقلدنا مسويها مفاجئه بس أنقلبت ضده
الكل: هههههههههههههه
فيصل: طالع فيها شبابي الوالد
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
"وبعد الغدا توزعو اللي راح ينام واللي طلع واللي واللي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 3:40م في فيلا أبو تركي كانو جالسين جلسة شاهي بعد الغدا وأكثر اللي كانو موجودين توزعون وبقو أم مشاري وبناتها وجاسر وعبير وأم تركي وأبو تركي وأم فارس ...
سيف يكلم لمى بصوت واطي: يلا كلميهم
لمى: ههه طيب بقول بس محضوضه ومبروكه هنا الله يعينك ع رجتهم
سيف: الله يعين نتحمل
أبو تركي: لمى وسيف اليوم مو طبيعيين من جيتو وش عندكم تتساسرون؟؟
لمى: سلامتك جدي بس سيف قرر يخطب
ماكملت لمى كلامها إلا: كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووو  ش
عبير ورانيه قامو يسلمون ع سيف ويباركو له وجلسو جنبه<<مو لله خخخ ...
رانيه: خاويني سيوف من العروسه؟؟
عبير: من وين عرفتها؟؟
رانيه: حلوة ولا لأ؟؟
عبير: كم عمرها؟؟
رانيه: كم طولها؟؟
عبير: كم وزنها؟؟
رانيه: كم مقاس جزمتها؟؟
عبير: شريحتها موبايلي ولا سوا ولا زين ؟؟
رانيه: حجت لو لأ؟؟
عبير: وإذا حجت كم حجه حجت؟؟
رانيه: عندها أخوان مزايين ولا لأ؟؟
أم تركي: خلااااص بس ذبحتو الولد
سيف: هذول بيجيبون أجلي قبل أوصل لها
جاسر: هي محضوضه وأنتي مبروكه وخرو عن المعرس حجزتو عنه الأكسجين
أم مشاري: حسبي الله ع إبليسهم حتى أسم العروسه ماعرفناه منهم من العروس ماما لمى؟؟
لمى: حنين صديقتي
أم فارس: ماشاء الله ماشاء الله يازين ما أخترتم
عبير ورانيه: كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووو  ووشيويش
ليلى: فشلتونا ماتعرفون تزغرتون أنطمو
أبو تركي: من بنته حنين؟؟
نرجس: بنت أبو وافي الـ****
أبو تركي: ماشاء الله ما شاء الله ونعم فيهم
أم مشاري: ومتى تبي نخطبها لك ماما؟؟
سيف: الحين
أم تركي: أركد أنتظر شوي
أم فارس: شينتظر يايما العروس وجاهزه والكل موافق خلاص خل نخطبها له نريح قلبه
سيف باس راس خالته: ونعم الراي
أم مشاري: خلاص أنا أكلم أمها اليوم ونحدد معاهم موعد نخطب رسمي وش رايكم؟؟
أبو تركي: والله اللي تشوفونه
سيف: يعني مطوله السالفه؟؟
أم فارس: أي يما هذا زواج مو لعبه أول شي لازم نكلم أهلها وبعدها نخطب رسمي ويشوفونك أبوها وأخوانها ويسألون عنك وبعدها ياخدون راي البنت
سيف بإحباط: وأنا بتم أنتظر كل هالمده؟؟
أم مشاري: أركد يايما عبير خيو جيبي لي التليفون
"رانيه عرقلت لعبير وطيحتها"
عبير: وجععععع
رانيه: جيبي التيلفون أنا بكلم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
أم مشاري: أنا أمه لو أنتي
رانيه: شنسوي بعد نتدرب عشان في المستقبل نخطب لأولادنا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
وائل: فاسخه الحياء هذي
جاسر: أنا أشك أن الرجال في المستقبل هو اللي بيخطبها
سيف: قول هي اللي بتخطبه
أم مشاري: يما أنتي كلمي دقيت الرقم
أم تركي: طيب,,ألووو....هلا السلام عليكم....أم وافي موجوده......أم تركي....هلا والله أم وافي......كيفكم وكيف الأولاد حنين وأخوانها وأبو وافي.......الحمد لله......والله أحنا بخير.....يسلمون عليك....قريب أن شاء الله نتلاقى في الأفراح.....ماتقصرين أم وافي.......والله يا أم وافي أحنا جاييين نخطب لولدنا وما حصلنا ناس أحسن منكم نناسبهم.......ساعتك أبرك...أي بنتك الكبيره حنين لسيف ولد بنتي أم تركي....تشارورو خدو راحتكم.........حدوو الموعد وعطونا خبر....وبنظل أهل وحبايب وهذا الموضوع بيد البنت ولا راح يأثر في علاقتنا......يسلمك حبيبتي....مع السلامه...موفقه...سالمه وسلمي.....مع السلامه,
عبير ورانيه نطو في وجه أم تركي: وش قالو
رانيه: شكلهم رافضين وجهها مايبشر بخير
لمى: فال الله ولا فالك وخري يالبومه
أم تركي: أنتظرو يسألون عن الولد وبعدها يحددون موعد نخطب رسمي ونحدد الملكه ويشوفو الولد ويتعرفون عليه,,أبو تركي ماعليك أمر كلم أبو البنت عشان يصير كلام رجال
"وبدأت حوستهم والكل كانو مبسوطين وينتظرون رد بيت أبو وافي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه9:00م في بيت أبو طارق كانو بيت أبو خالد معزومين في بيت أبو طارق ع العشاء في البدايه راح أعرفكم ع بيت أبو خالد..

*أم خالد وأبو خالد أبوين حنونين ع أولادهم وسعيدين مع بعض ...

*خالد رجل أعمال معروف عمره25سنه جدي ومن شغله للبيت ومن البيت لشغله وصديقه المقرب مبارك لكنه صار أغلب وقته بين البيت والشغل ورحلات العمل لأن مبارك تزوج علاقته عاديه جدا في خواته إلا الجوهر فهي أقرب وحده له ودلوعته ...

*عمر شاب منحرف عمره23سنه عكس خالد في كل شي ...

*سحر عمرها 20سنه ...

*غدير عمرها 16سنه <<صديقة سمانه الروح بالروح ...

*أخيرا الجوهره عمرها13سنه أقرب وحده في خواتها لأخوها خالد ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نرجع لبيت أبو طارق...
كان الوضع متكهرب ولمياء أخت سمانه كل شوي تحرج سمانه وغدير والبنات مستنكرين الوضع وسمانه طول الوقت ترقع للمياء مرت أبوها حتى في البدايه قالت لهم أن سمانه مو بنتها وكلهم متضايقين من سوالف لمياء وأمها اللي كلها طعن وتجريح في سمانه وسمانه عادي وكأنها تعودت ع الوضع ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 10:30م في فيلا ناصر عند البنات كانو جالسين جلسه ولا أروع...
رزان: بليرز شوي بس أهدءو ريهام متصله
البنات: طيب
رزان: ألووو
ريهام: هلا والله هلا رزونه حبيبتي
رزان: أهلين أم حمود كيفك؟؟
ريهام: بخير,,رزون عندي أحسااس أنكم ملانين ولا طلعتو
رزان: إي والله فهد وفيصل قربت رجعتهم فرنسا ومشغولين يخلصون أوراقهم وعبد الحق ونسيم مشغولين معاهم وبابي وخالي كمان مشغولي بالشغل........
ريهام: بسسسسسسس بس كسرتو خاطري أجهزو بنروح معاكم الكورنيش
رزان: ياسلاااااااااام بس تعالي تأخر الوقت وما أتوقع حكومتنا الرشيده توافق
ريهام: معانا أنا وطلال يالخبله
رزان: أمبيه أستحي أنتي مع طلال وأنا شراز وجهي؟؟
ريهام: أقول معانا مها وأسامه وسلمان وهنادي ورؤى ورائد
رزان: بس أنتو كل وحده بتصير مع زوجها و...
ريهام: رزون أنا جايه ألبسو عباياتكم عن الهدره الفاضيه
رزان: طيب طيب
البنات: عااااااااااااااااااااااشـــــــــــت أم حمود
"بعد كذا توزعو البنات في السيارات وهالمره صاير مؤدبين ووصلو الكورنيش ونصبو خيمه للرجال وخيمه للحريم,,فهد وفيصل أتصلو ع أسامه سمعو أنهم في رحله وتوجهو للكورنيش"
فهد وفيصل نازلين من السياره وهم يسولفون ...
فيصل: تصدق أني دايخ بس نفسي أطلع أغير جو باقي ثلاث أيام ونرجع فرنسا
فهد: لا تذكرني عاد أنت وفروس خليتونا نشوف البيت حتى لون غرفتي ما أذكره
فيصل: ههههههههههههههه أجل جايين هنا شنسوي نبي نشوف الدنيا نتنفس بنات أحنا نحكر نفسنا في البيت؟؟
فهد: أنا بيتوتي بس أنت اللي خربتني
فيصل: جزاتي هذي تقول لي خربتني جب لا أوديك البيت
فهد: لا تكفى"أنتبه لشيء لفت أنتباهه: فيصل لف يمين شوف
فيصل: هذا فروس حتى هنا ملاحقنا خل نتقرب له
فهد مسكه: هيييي أحنا في السعوديه يالخبل معاه أهله وش فيك أتصل عليه جوال أكو معاه جسور بعد
فيصل: ههههه نسيت أن أحنا في السعوديه تصدق,,ألووو
فارس: ألو هلا والله
فيصل بأسى: وأنا مكتوب علي أني طول عمري ما أفتك من وجهك وفي فرنسا ولا هنا؟!
فارس: لا تقول أنك في الكورنيش؟!
فيصل: أيوه في الكورنيش معاك جيش بنات ياقيل الأدب أعترف مين؟؟
فارس: ههههههههه هذول الأهل ماشاء الله ماخدين نص الكورنيش وأحنا نمشي 
فيصل: لالالا أنتو معزومين ع حسابي دامنا شفناكم
فارس: فيصل مسخن ترانا في السعوديه شاللي معزومين ع حسابك!!
فيصل: ياحمار معي خواتي وبنات خالي جالسين من جهه وأحنا من جهه ناصبين لنا خيام
فارس: ياثور كان قلت من البدايه
فيصل: ياجلف تعالو يلا وعن العياره ما يرد الكريم إلا اللئيم
فارس: طيب خل آخد راي البنات وجسور ووؤل
فيصل: وش عليك منهم إذا مارضو ركبهم السياره وتعال أسهر معانا
فارس: ههههههه وين جالسين أنتو
فيصل: الحقني
في الخيمه عند البنات كانت أجواء روعه اللي تشك اللحم واللي تقطع السلطه وهم يسولفون دخلو عليهم البنات ...
رزان وقفت تسلم: هلاااااااااااااا هلا وغلا رنوش كيفك؟؟
رانيه: ههههههههههههه هلا والله أكيد متروعين مره وحده نطينا عليكم
هنادي: هههههههه لا شدعوه وش هالمفاجئه الحلوه؟؟
عبير: البركه في الشباب تلاقو مع بعض وعزمونا عندكم
رؤى: والله زين سوو
لمى: عاد أنا عزابيه هالأيام ومتباركه عليهم في الطلعات
مها: هههههههههه الله يعينك مشعل في الشغل؟؟
لمى: أي في الشغل وصايره يافي البيت معاهم يا أعزمهم عندي في الشقه
ريهام: وأخيرا تجمعنا مع بعض في رحله
رانيه: شفتي عاد القرعه وما ترعى
نرجس: ههههههههههه رنوش أعقلي وش جيب أبو اللي جاب
هنادي: هههههههههه شدعوه هذي رنوش تعودنا ع سوالفها
رانيه: أحم أحم صرت مشهوره
رؤى: أقول أخدي بنتي بس
رانيه: ياقلبي هي كبرت ياااي تجنن"جلست تلاعبها: ريوفي 
لمى: أجل وين جاسم؟؟
هنادي: طلقته عطيته لأبوه زهقني
لمى: ههههههههه الله يعينك
مها: عاد تصدقون أنا ما أستغني عن ريانوه مع أنه لاعب فيني لعب ولا أقدر ع فراقه بعد
رؤى: ومين اللي يقدر ع فراقهم ع اللي يسووه فينا
ملاك: لا بس مها بزياده
مها: زي مره قال لي أسامه خل نطلع نغير جو قلت أوكي وتكرمت ملاك وخدت ريان عندها ولا أرتاح قلبي أبد كل شوي أسأل أسامه تتوقع ريان شيسوي ساكت ولا يبكي أو أقول له وحشة ريان عصب فيني ووداني البيت قال لي جيبي ولدك فضحتينا
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملاك: عاد أنا تروعت الساعه ثلاث الفجر داقه علي نزلي لي ريان
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: الله يعين بس عقبال ما نشوف أولادك لمى
لمى: خل أرتاح شوي وتستقر أوضاعي بعدها أفكر في الأولاد من كلام ليلى الأولاد يبي لهم صبر وأنا مافيني صبر أخاف أجيب بيبي وأنيمه بضرب وأصحيه بضرب
رؤى: ههههههههههه أنا بعد ترى قلت ما أبي وتأسفت تأخرت في الحمل ومت خوف
ريهام: ترى أنا كنت مالي في الأطفال ولا أواطنهم في عيشة الله بعد بس أولادي غير
هنادي: هو أكيد أولادك غير,,كيفك عبير مع الدراسه؟؟
عبير: توها هالأسبوع بتبدأ دراستي
رؤى: بالتوفيق يارب
عبير: جميعا
رزان تناظر عبير: وكيف نفسيتكم أستعديتو لفراق فارس؟؟
عبير: أووووووووه لا تذكريني صايرين مجانين عليه حتى النوم أنام في بيتهم
دانا...سمعت طاري فارس وتذكرت موقف صار لي معاه وهو أول مره شفته فيها كنت أكلم فيصل في المسن وكان عندنا أختبارات وكنا جالسين ساعه نسولف وساعه نذاكر وأنا كنت كاشخه حدي عشان تنفتح نفسي للمذاكره وأندمجت مع المذاكره ونفس الشي فيصل كنت ألعب بشعري وأنا منسدحه ع بطني و أحرك رجايلي وأردد اللي أذاكره وأنا أحفظ ...
في نفس الوقت فارس..كنت داخل غرفة فيصل هجوم ولقيته يذاكر وساعه يناظر في الاب تقربت أبي أشوف شيناظر في الاب شفت قدام عيوني قمر ماتوقعت أنها وحده من عندنا توقعت أنه منزل له مقطع من النت ظليت أناظرها وأتأمل ملامحها كأنها حوريه بشعرها الحريري اللي كل شوي ترفعه عن وجهها ركزت في ملامح وجهها فيها شبه من فيصل توقعت أنها أخته وصحتني صرخة فيصل ...
دانا..ياربي وش هالفشله قفلت المسن وطوالي أتصلت ع رزان قامت تتطنز وتخربط علي قفلت منها وأستلمتني عهدو أهي الثانيه وطشتهم ورحت أنام ...
فيصل: فارسوه ياحمار شتناظر
فارس: أووو آسف آسف
رانيه بصراخ: هيييييييي دانو
دانا: هلا
رانيه: وش فيك سرحانه تخللت اللحمه في يدك أكلي نمنم وصل اللحم
دانا: أممم لذيذ
"غلا جايه تركض وعندها صيخين لحم وراحت تساسر رزان ولمحو البنات أن حمرت خدود رزان عرفو أن السالفه فيها أن"
رانيه: غلا تعالي
غلا: ها
رانيه: قولي لي سر شنو قلتي لرزان؟؟
غلا تساسر رانيه: فيصل قال لي أعطي رزان هذول ولا أقول لها أنهم من عنده بس أنا قلت لها وقال لي ما أقول لأحد يعني سر
رانيه: كفو والله يلا أنقلعي
كلهم تجمهرو عند غلا وقالت لهم نفس الكلام وطلعت والبنات قامو يناظرون رزان
رزان..الله يهديك يافيصل مادورت إلا غلا كان خليت رهوف أهدء شوي يااااربي ...
عبير بنذاله: رزان أبي أذوق اللحم اللي عندك
رزان ببراءه: تفضلي
عبير بكذب: كح كح كح مليان بهار
رزان: لا لذيذ تتوهمين
رانيه: حتى لو مسموم بيصر عندك لذيذ
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه شافت حمار رزان ضربت راح ع راح وقالت: لازم أسارع في إختراعي
هنادي: ههههههههههه وش هالأختراع كل كلمه والثانيه ذليتينا فيه
رانيه: أنا حالفه أختراع أختراع يروح حياء رزان
ريهام: ههههههه قصي يدي إذا نجحتي
لمى: خلاص مسكينه رزان خفو عليها
رؤى: هذا حياء الأميرات محد يحصل مثله
مها: رزون الله يعينك حبيبتي إذا أحنا تستحين منا كذا كيف في المستقبل رجلك؟؟
عبير: أي تستحي من رجلها عادة المؤدبات يفلونها مع رجالهم زي صاحبتي خجوله وفي النهايه تحمل في الخطوبه
رزان شهقت بأستنكار: بسم الله علي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أجل أبشرك من الحين خدي حبوب منع الحمل في الخطوبه
لمى: وأنتي الصادقه الحين صارت الموضه البيبي بدل باقة الورد
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: ولا وحده تسوي عرسها في غرفة الولاده
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: زمن قبل أمهاتنا وجداتنا مايشوفون رجالهم إلا ليلة الزواج
رؤى: بس كذا أحسن ع الأقل فترة الخطوبه يتعرفون ع بعض وكذا
لمى: هي فترة الخطوبه عشان يتعرفون ع بعض الحين فلوها أكثر وصارو يحملون فيها
رانيه: هييييي أنتو طلعتو منها سالمين ترى ماحد يعيب ع حد لا تصير فينا خلاص سكرو ع الموضوع
هنادي: هههههههههههههه خافت ع نفسها رنوش
لمى: تعلمي ع الأدب شوفي الناس كيف يحمرو ونزلو روسهم لين طرو هالسوالف مو أنتي ناطه عرض وتناقشين
رانيه: لاحياء في الدين هذي سنة الحياة وبعدين مافي حد غريب
هنادي: ههههههههههههههه وش لك بالعقاله رنوش خلك كذا
عبير: إلا شخبار أم فيصل وأم فهد؟؟
رزان وأخيرا نطقت: بخير يسألون عنك
لمى: ليه ما جو معاكم؟؟
ريهام: والله هي طلعت شباب أحنا خططنا لها كل وحده مع زوجها وخدينا معانا البنات
عبير: حركات والله"رن جوالها وردت: ألوو
وائل: هلا خاله أطلعي لي أنا جايب لكم آيسكريم تغيرون بعد العشاء
عبير: أوكي"دخلت ع البنات: تفضلوو
رانيه: ياحليله أخوي صاير كادر هو منظم الرحله
لمى: ههههههههههههه محد قاله يجي مسكين هو أصغر واحد والكل يتأمر عليه
عبير: شغيل وؤل مايخالف
عهد: لا شكلنا مطولين الساعه صارت12
ريهام: أسهرو وش عليكم أكيد أمي وعمتي مابيقولون شي دامكم معانا
رانيه: وأحنا مع لمى وجسور كملت
رؤى: وناسه يلا قومو نتمشى ع البحر
هنادي: أنا حكومتي ماراح توافق
مها: ولا أنا
رانيه: الحمد لله بعدنا عزابيه الحمد لله والشكر لك يارب
:الحمد لله
:أشكرك يارب العالمين
:نعمه العزوبيه
هنادي: أقول جب أنتي وياها لا أجيب شيخ يملك عليكم هنا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رؤى تكلم ريهام: وأنتي حكومتك بتوافق أو لأ؟؟
ريهام: ع حسب المزاج
رانيه: وأنا بدون حكومه ماخده راحتي
لمى: لا ياغناتي جايه مع خالك يعني هو المسؤول عنك لازم تستأذنين منه
عبير: والله دنيا الحين جسور يحكمنا صدق دنيا
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
مها: ع هالسالفه شكلنا ما بنتمشى
رانيه: أختارو ألين واحد في الرجال ويقدر يقنعهم كلهم وأتصلو له
رؤى: مافي غيره فيصل
رانيه والبنات قامو يناظرون رزان: الله يهنيك بس
رزان رمتها بنظره ...
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: خلاص خلو رزون تكلم فيصل
رزان: لاوالله تبي تكلميه كلميه أنتي أما أنا نوو وي
ريهام: أقول أعقلو عن أختي ماعندكم شغله إلا هي أنا راح أكلمه,,هلا أبو ناصر
فيصل: هههههههه هلا دام أبو ناصر وراك شي
ريهام: أي والله رزان تعبانه وتحس نفسها مختنقه وتبينا نتمشى"رزان قرصتها: أييي هذي جزاته أقنعه عشان يوافق
فيصل: هههههههههه أعقلو عن رزان وش فيكم عليها
ريهام: ياعيني
فيصل: أول أستأذنتي من طلال؟؟
ريهام: تكفى فيصل أقنعهم الحين أحنا جايين وطالبينك وكل أملنا فيك
فيصل: الله الله الله الحين كل هذا أنا مهم بس تعالي أقدر أقنع الكلا إلا الهيئه
ريهام: وهذي مشكلتنا ماراح نخلي هنادي بروحها أقنعه ورد علي
فيصل: أوكي "وقفل"
:بشري
:وش صار؟؟
:قنعهم؟؟
:أهم شي سلمان أقتنع؟؟
ريهام: وخـــرو عني للحين مارد علي"رفعت السماعه وحطت ع الإسبيكر: هلا فيصل
فيصل: هههههههه بصراحه ولد خالتك تحـــغه رهيييييييب
ريهام: أكيد ماوافق
فيصل: وافق بس بشروط
ريهام: ههههههه أخلص علينا شنو شروطه الأخ؟؟
فيصل: لازم البنات يتغطون وواحد منا يروح معاكم
ريهام: ياسلااااام
فيصل: أنا مع جاسر ووائل وفارس وفهد أنقدناكم فأتفقنا نخليكم في مكان صاد بحيث أنكم تاخدون راحتكم وأحنا نشوفكم ونتطمن عليكم والباقي مايدرون وين ربي حاطنهم ها وش قلتو؟؟
ريهام: إذا كذا أوكي بس ع البنات ها وش رايكم؟؟
البنات: خلاص صار
فيصل: يلا أطلعو ننتظركم قريب الخيمه
وطلعو البنات وقضو أوقات ولا أروع ع البحر وبعدها رجعو عشان الرجال قررو يروحون البيت وطبعا كالعاده كل وحده ماده بوزها شبر وهم يرتبون الأغراض ...
عبير: ودعو هالنعيم فروس بيسافر
رزان: وحالنا مو أحسن من حالك فهد كمان بيروح معه
دانا: ولا تنسون فيصل كمان
رانيه: أرسلي لي الصور رزون
رزان: لا نتهزأ إذا التقينا مره ثانيه
رانيه: أوكي
وودعو البنات بعض وكلن راح ع بيته ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء السادس
((هذا الجزء
-سيف وخطبته لحنين هل بتوافق أو لأ؟؟وهل في عقبات في طريقهم؟؟
-سمانه هل زيارة بيت أبو خالد لهم بتغير شي من معاناتها؟؟
-بسام هل بيقدر يغير شي وشنو المفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم؟؟
-فيصل وفارس وفهد الإثنين سفرهم شنو التغيرات اللي بتحصل له في فرنسا؟؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

روووعه البااارت..
    ننتظر البقيه
     تحيااااتي... مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مرورك الأروع غاليتي مجنونه

لا عدمناك يارب

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء السابع))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-موافقة بيت أبو وافي ع خطبة سيف لحنين موافقه مبدأيه وتمت الخطبه الرسميه باقي در حنين
-جا يوم الإثنين اللي بيكون صعب ع البعض
تابعونا))

نبدأ
"حان موعد سفرهم..ويل حــالي بــلاهم..يعل ربـــي يحفظهــم..ياللي بقلبي غلاهـــم.."

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 4:40ص في فيلا ناصر كانو البنات وحده رايحه ووحده جايه يشوفون فيصل يجهز ملابسه وهم متغبنين دخلت دانا جناحهم وأنسدحت ع السرير وهي تبكي سمعت صوت جوالها ...
دانا بصوت مبحوح من البكي: هلا رزان
رزان بكت معاها: دانا فهد وفيصل بعد ساعه بيسافرون
دانا: آآه مو قادره أناظر فيصل طوالي تطيح دمعتي مو قادره أشوفه وهو يرتب ملابسه
رزان: أنا وماما بعد قالبينها مناحه
دانا: الله يعين يارب يردون لنا بالسلامه
رزان: يارب,,سألتي عمتي؟؟
دانا: أيوه في البدايه قالت ليه ماتجين معانا قلت لها عشان عمتي ماتظل بروحها إذا جيتي معانا قالت أوكي لكن بس أنا اللي بنام معاك عشان مايفضي البيت
رزان: أوكي عمري كذا ولا كذا اليوم ماراح نروح المدرسه
دانا: يلا نلتقي بعد قليل
رزان: بااي
دانا: سلاام
فضيله: دااااااااانا دااااااااااااانا
دانا: هلا ماماا
فضيله: نادي لي فيصل وفهد
دانا: لحظه بشوف بيت خالي وصلو أو لأ وبنادي فيصل
دانا..مو قادره أناظر فيصل ياربي أووه جات لعندي ...
دانا: غلا تعالي
غلا: وش تبين؟؟
دانا: وصلو؟؟
غلا: أيوه كلهم موجودين ليه؟؟
دانا: قولي لفهد وفيصل يروحون غرفة أمي تبيهم ونادي رزان تجي غرفتي
غلا: طيب
]]في مجلس غرفة فضيله[[
فضيله: تفضلو حبايبي أجلسو
فيصل وفهد باسو راس فضيله وجلسو ع الكنبه اللي قبالها
فضيله: حبايبي أنتو أن شاء بتسافرون لبلد غربه والغربه صعبه خليكم مع بعض وتمسكو بدينكم وخلو هدفكم واضح
فهد وفيصل قامو وباسو راس فضيله: أن شاء الله
فضيله: حطيت في شنطكم كتب أدعيه ومصاحف لاتنسون ذكر الله ع الأقل لو تقرون قرآن صفحه بس في اليوم
فيصل-فهد: مايهمك يالغاليه
ناصر: يافيصل يافهــد
فيصل: هلا
ناصر: هذا واحد بيسافر يلا يايبا لا تتأخرون الساعه 7:30 تقلع الطائره
فيصل: أن شاء الله
ملاك بصراح: خلص مؤتمركم
دانا: خد لك هذي الناس في شنو وهي في شنو
رزان: حالها مو أحسن من حالها لمسه وتطيح دمعتها بس تخفي دموعها برجتها
"بعد كذا ركبو السيارات ووصلو المطار وخلصو فهد وفيصل وفارس الإجراءات وراحو عند أهلهم ...
كانت الأجواء بكي وكل وحده توصي ولدها من جهه وكل مابعدو عنهم ردو حضنوهم مع أن الشباب موصينهم أنهم مايتحاضنون معاهم في المطار بس ماقدرو,,دانا ورزان عارفينهم مفزعين المطار من البكي وعبير مثلهم عشان فارس,,ورانيه ماعندها سالفه جايه ع قولتها تشوف لحظه الوداع وكل شوي تحضن وحده وتبكي معاها وتواسيها,,مريم وفضيله وأم تركي وأم فارس كانو يبكون ويوصون أولادهم,,ملاك كانت متغبنه بس تخفي بكيها بضحكها وطنازها وعهد كالعاده كتومه لكن من شافت فيصل دخل خلاص يخلص إجراءاته أنفجرت في البكي,,جاسر وطلال وسلمان وراشد وسيف ووائل وأسامه كانو وجوهم متغيرين وفيهم الصيحه بس يتطنزون ع أشكال فهد وفيصل وفارس ويقلدون الحريم يحضنوهم وهم يبكون ويطبطبون ع ظهورهم,,فيصل وفارس وفهد كانو متغبنين بس ماسكين نفسهم مايبون يبكون في المطار ويتطنزون مع الشباب كان فهد أكثر واحد فيهم متأثر وكل شوي يحضن رزان وأمه وريهام .. ومسوينه الشاب مسخره بعد كل لحظات الوداع الحاره كلن راح ع بيته وتوجهو فهد وفيصل لفرنسا<<بالسلامه أن شاء الله ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7:30ص في شركة خالد ...
خالد: يبا وش هالكلام خلاص أنا رجال يعني مو من حقك تغصبني
أبو خالد: أحترمني أنا في مكتبك
خالد: يبا لك الحشيمه والكرامه بس يبا هذا الشي نسمعه عند الناس اللي مو متعلمين مجتمعنا حتى البنت مايغصبونها ع الزواج
أبو خالد: أنا ماغصبتك أنا خطبت لك لمتى بتظل عزابي خلاص عندك شركات ماشاء الله ولا شي ناقصك غير المره
خالد: يبا أنا ماشكيت لك أنا مرتاح من حالي كذا ما أستعديت للزواج
أبو خالد: قول لي شناقصك فلوس وعندك و..
خالد: يبا الفلوس مو كل شي أنا ماتهيأت نفسيا
أبو خالد: وأنا كلمت الرجال
خالد: يبا ترضون علينا أنا والبنت نتزوج لمصالحكم وتقول لي إذا ما عجبتك طلقها لا أتزوجها من الأساس
رن جوال أبو خالد: هلا أبو طارق.....الله يبشرك بالخير.......ع بركة الله...مع السلامه."قفل من عند أبو طارق والتفت لخالد: خلاص بعد أسبوع ملكتك
خالد: يبا هذي الحركه ماتصير عندنا شنو تغصبني وبعد أسبوع ملكتك في شي أسمه حريه شخصيه و...
أبو خالد: أسمع لاتجي تطبق اللي تعلمته عند الغرب عندنا
خالد: أي غرب يايبا واللي يعافيك حتى الإسلام مايرضى بالزواج غصب
أبو خالد: أنا قلت بعد أسبوع الملكه وبعدها بشهر الزواج
خالد: يبا كيف البنت ما أستعدت وفترة الخطوبه شهر وأسبوع بس كيف أتعرف عليها كيف أعرف طبايعها كيف أتفاهم معها
أبو خالد: أنت تزوجها بتصير عندك في البيت وكيفك فيها,,يلا بعد أسبوع الملكه هاا
خالد: يبا لا تسوي شي يمكن أنا نندم عليه ع الأقل لو بس تطول فترة الخطوبه
أبو خالد: اللي عندي قلته واللي مايطيعني مو ولدي "طلع"
خالد ضرب المكتب بكل قوته وحط راسه ع المكتب ومرر يده ع شعره بتوتر "دخل عليه مبارك"
مبارك: خلود خلود
خالد: مبارك واللي يسلمك مو ناقصك اللي فيني يكفني فـ أحسن لك روح مكتبك أشرف لك
مبارك: أوووه خلود وش فيك
خالد: مبارك أبي أجلس بروحي
مبارك: قم قم معاي ريح أعصابك مستحيل أتركك ونفسيتك كذا
خالد: وين بتوديني
مبارك: قم أي مكان بس المهم ماتجلس هنا ونفسيتك كذا
خالد: يلا
مبارك: خلود بتقوم كذا شوف شكلك اللي يشوفك يقول حبيبته متوفيه شو أنت وجهك شلون صاير وقل لي وجه واحد بيطلع شوف كيف وجهك أحمر من العصبيه وأزارير ثوبك مفتوحه وشماغك مرمي ع المكتب بالله عليك بتطلع كذا
خالد ضبط شكله ولف لمبارك: كذا يعني؟؟
مبارك: خلود عدل وجهك مو كذا كأنك شايف قدامك شي مو عاجبك
خالد: وش فيك أنت ماسكها علي خلود وخلود لايسمعك واحد من الموضفين يسميني أستاذ خلود
مبارك: ههههههههه حلوة
خالد: أقول لا أجلس مكان ما قمت
مبارك: خلاص خلاص مشينا
خالد..طلعت من المكتب لأصرار مبارك علي طلعت وأنا ما أشوف قدامي أسمع أصوات الموضفين يسلمون علي أرد عليهم وعقلي مو معي اللي يبارك لي واللي يمزح واللي يسولف .. أبوي خيرني بين رضاه وأهم شي في حياتي .. رضاه اللي الله يوفقني بسببه .. و حياتي أنا أكيد بختار رضا أبوي لكني مو مقتنع أول مره آخد قرار كذا مو مقتنع فيه كنت أسمع عن الناس اللي يغصبون أولادهم ع الزواج كنت أقول عنهم متخلفين وماعندهم ثقافه دينيه ما توقعت أبد أني أنحط في هالموقف ومين اللي يغصبني أبوي اللي حتى وأنا مراهق ماغصبني ع شي الحين يوم كبرت يغصبني ع الشي اللي بيحدد مصيري وهو الزواج آآه ...
مبارك: خالد وصلنا
خالد..نزلت ع البحر وأنا أجر رجلي جر ضايقه فيني الدنيا مدري شسوي مصيري مجهول مو عارف من اللي بتكون في المستقبل شريكة حياتي حتى أسمها ما أعرفه آآآآه الله يسامحك يايبا ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 7:00ص في فيلا عبد العزيز..
دانا ورزان رجعو من المطار وطوالي كل وحدة أنسدحت ع السرير وهي تبكي وكل وحدة عطت الثانيه ظهرها بعد ساعه دانا همست لرزان ...
دانا: رزان
رزان..كنت مندمجه مع كلمات الأغنيه حاسه أنها تنطبق ع الجو اللي أنا عايشته الحين ...

فقدتـــك يا أعز الناس فقدت الحـــب والطيبـــه ..
وأنا من لي بهالدنيا سواك أن طـــالت الغيبــــه ..
رحلت ومن بقى وياي يحس بضحكتي وبكاي وحتى الجرح في بعدك يخزني وأهلي به ..
أنا من لـي بهالدنيا سواك أن طـــالت الغيبــــه ..
تصدق قد ما حنيت أشوفك في زوايا البيت وأسولف معك عن حزني وأحس أن أنت تدري به ..
أنا من لـي بهالدنيا سواك أن طـــالت الغيبــــه ..
شسوي بالألم والآه ولكن البقى لله شيصبرني على بعدك وذا حظي وراضي به ..
أنا من لـي بهالدنيا سواك أن طـــالت الغيبــــه ..

رزان..دققت في معاني الأغنيه وأنا أبكي المقطع الأول ينطبق ع أخوي فهد ويمكن نوعا ما فيصل والمقطع الثاني كمان ينطبق عليهم المقطع الثالث كمان ينطبق عليهم وينطبق ع الجو اللي أنا عايشته الحين كررت هالمقطع مره ومرتين وثلاث ولا شبعت منه من جد أحسه يناسب وضعي هالمره تميت أسمع للنهايه ولا عدت المقطع سمعت آخر مقطع تذكرت شكل خالتي نورة وهي ميته صرخت ...
رزان: خااااااااااااالتي
دانا: رزان حبيبتي شفيك؟؟"مدت لها جلاس مويه: أشربي أهدي
رزان ضميت دانا: دانا شفت خالتي نورة شفت السياره وهي تتقلب فيها شفتها والله شفتها شفتها تموت قدام عيني
دانا: خلاص حبيبتي رزان أستعيذي من إبليس الله يرحمها
رزان: صعب يادانا أنك تشوفين أعز أحبابك يموت قدام عينك صعب
دانا: أدعي لها بدل هالبكي الله يرحمها هذا طريق كلنا بنمشي عليه
رزان: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم الله يرحمك ياخالتي"أخدت نفس وكأني أبي أغير الجو: مانمتي؟؟
دانا: لا مو جايني نوم
رزان: أنا بعد أشوف فهد في زوايا البيت أحس له كأنه يضحك لي ويسولف معي
دانا: أنا بعد مع أن فهد وفيصل مايجلسون معانا في هالوقت بس مدري كيف مو قادره أنام
رزان: مايجلسون معانا صح بس عارفين أنهم معانا في نفس البلد وأنهم مرتاحين ومو محتاجين شي
دانا: الله يوفقهم يارب
رزان: في المطار ماقدرت أبعد عن فهد
دانا: أنتبهت لك حتى دمعته طاحت مسكين الشباب ماقصرو فيه
رزان: هههههه وهم خلو حد في حاله بذات رشود هو وجاسر أخو عبير وسيف
دانا: وطلال ضحكني قمت أبكي وأضحك في نفس الوقت
رزان: أنا ماهلكني إلا لمن بعد فهد عن ريهام
دانا: إذا تحاظرو جنون قلبو المطار مسخره
رزان: أنا كسر خاطر وائل أخو رانيوه يحضن فارس ويبكي ويضحك شوي معاهم ويجلسو يسخرون عليه وكل واحد يحضنه من جهه
دانا: ههههههههههه زين يصورون مسخرتهم ينشرونها بلوتوث
رزان: تفكري عطيت رهف الكاميرا خليتها تصورنا
دانا: هههههههههههههههه أنتي شي خطير عندك هوس تصوير وأنا أعظم منك
رزان: أفا عليك بس أنتي شوفي شكل رانيوه ماعندها سالفه جايه مسويه نفسها المنقذه
دانا: ههههههههههه أي والله أنتي شوفي هبالها مع جدتها
رزان: رانيوه والأجر ع الله فاسخه الحياء حتى مع جدتها فالتها فله
دانا: ههههههههه,,أوووه صح رزون ماكملتي لي السالفه
رزان أستحت: ماني
دانا: أبي أعرف ليه فيصل مدحك كل هالمدح؟؟
رزان: خلاص دانوه
دانا: أمووون عاد يلا قولي بنلعب لعبة الصراحه وبقول لك أنا كمان وش صار لي
رزان: أممم خلاص صار
دانا: يلا قولي
رزان: طبعا أنتي عارفه ما أستغني عن أخوي فهودي حبيبي يوم يروحون الرياض كنت كل شوي أتصل عليه وأتصلت عليه وأنا عارفه أنهم ياوصلو يا بيوصلون رد علي فيصل
دانا: ياسلااااااااااام كملي كملي
رزان نزلت راسها: أنا طوالي قلت هلا حبيبي هلا عمري وصلتو؟؟
دانا: أكيد فصيل ماقصر رد لك بمثلها
رزان أستحت: دانوه خلاص ما بكمل
دانا: آسفه آسفه كملي
رزان: قال لي هلا رزان أنا بس سمعت صوته خلااااص بغيت أموت جاتني صاعقه ع راسي رديت عليه ياذوبي قلت السلام عليكم
:وعليكم السلام هلا والله رزان
:هلا"تورطت وسكتت جمعت قواي وقلت: فهد موجود؟؟
:لاوالله نايم بس رديت ع جواله عشان ماتقلقون عليه
دانا: أقص يدي إذا رد عشان مانقلق عليه كملي كملي بس
رزان: تجرأت شوي وسألته وصلتو؟؟
:أيوه وصلنا بس أعتمدنا ع الشباب ع الفندق وطلع مافيه حجز وصار لنا ساعه وشوي وأحنا ندور ع فندق
:"طلعت مني بالغلط: ياعمـــــــــــري
دانا: أووووووووه ياويله أخوي ما أقدر أكيد ذااااااااب ويلي كملي كملي
رزان حمرت خدودها وكملت: هو الظاهر ماكان له خلق وتعبان فما علق أنتبهت للكلمه اللي قلتها وخلاص بغيت أموت أختفى صوتي حمحمت وكأن لمبه جات فوق راسي وقلت ...
:طيب أتصلتو ع عذيب؟؟
:مين عذيب؟؟
:هذا واحد يشتغل في فرع الرياض كلموه خله يدبر لكم سكن
:أيه بس ماعندي رقمه
:خلاص أروح مكتب أبوي أدور الرقم وأرد عليكم
رزان: بس عطيته الرقم وشكرني هذي السالفه
دانا: ياسلااااااااااام يامكثر بطولاتكم أنتي وروميو أحلى شي لمن حط راسك في حضنه فننننن
رزان: خلاص دانو ولا آخر مره أقول لك
دانا: هههههههههه عادي حبيبتي لاتستحين
رزان: مالت عليك أستحي منك أنتي
دانا: أي باين أنك مو مستحه عيني في عينك
رزان: لا تضيعين السالفه وقولي لي شنو شعورك في المطار وأنتي تحسين أنك مراقبه من أثنين
دانا: أممم مدري أرتبكت وحسيت أني مو قادر آخد حريتي في تصرفاتي
رزان: الله يعينك قلبوو بس بقول لك موتعصبين
دانا: عادي قولي ماراح أعصب
رزان: أنتي أحساسك يقول أنك راح تاخدين من في المستقبل؟؟
دانا: بصراحه ما أكذب عليك أنا مو عارفه أنا أحب من في البدايه أول ماشفت فارس صرت أكره راشد مدري ليه بس يمكن عشان ما أحس أني متشتته أو ضايعه بين أثنين بس فكرت أنا ما أنكر أن راشد جميل وعاقل وخفيف دم ومعتمد ع نفسه بس أعتربره أخوي
رزان: طيب لو تقدم لك؟؟
دانا: ما أقدر أرفضه مو عشان حد أو عشان أنه ولد عمتي بس من جد أنه ماينرد
رزان: أنا بعد أحس كذا,,طيب وفارس؟؟
دانا: أممم تصدقي إذا فكرت بيني وبين نفسي أحس أن فارس وراشد يتشابهون كثير
رزان: شلون؟؟
دانا: تأملي في ظروف الإثنين أثنينهم أبوهم توفى وتيتمو من هم صغار وأثنينهم تحملو مسؤليات وهم صغار وأثنينهم أعتمدو ع حالهم وبنو مستقبلهم بنفسهم بدون مساعدة أي حد
رزان: ماشاء الله توني أعرف أنك قوية ملاحظه
دانا: مو سالفة قوية ملاحظه وغيره تخيلي أنك تشوفين أثنين مابتقولين يحبونك ع الأقل يميلون لك شي طبيعي أنك راح تقارنين بينهم
رزان: طيب وش سالفة هواشك أنتي ورشود دامك تحترمينه؟؟
دانا: مدري يمكن عشان أصيطر ع مشاعري ولا حد يحس فيني
رزان: أحسك بقوه متشتته
دانا: لا بالعكس أحسن وفي أحتمال كبير لا آخد لا ذا ولا ذاك
رزان: كل شي يجوز
دانا: أنا ما أتمنى لي أي واحد منهم بس أتمنى يجي لي زوج في المستقبل أخلاق ودين وقريب من مستواي العلمي مو أني أرفضهم ولا أتمناهم لي فهمتي يعني عادي
رزان: عاد أحنا ماحد يفهم ع أحد كثر ما نفهم ع بعض
دانا: الله لا يحرمني منك
رزان: ولا منك حبيبتي,,خل نتصل نشوف ملكو وعهدو شيسوون,, ألوو
ملاك: هلا مانمتو؟؟
دانا-رزان: لأ
عهد: أقول أشبكو ع النت عبير ورانيه يسألون عنكم
دانا-رزان: طيب
وبعد كذا جلسو البنات ع النت ضحك وسوالف وكل وحده تواسي الثانيه<<إجازه في يوم الإثنين لا إله إلا الله خخخ ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

لساعه3:30م في فيلا أبو وافي كانت حنين توها راجعه من الجامعه وحدها تعبانه وأنعصر مخها من التفكير وأتخدت قرارها النهائي ركبت غرفتها خدت لها دش وبدلت ملابسها وحاولت تنام ماجاها النوم حاسه أن قرارها زي الحمل الثقيل عليها وماراح ترتاح الا إذا قالته لحد نزلت المشغل لقت أمها تمكيج زبونه ...
حنين: السلام عليكم
أزهار: هلا يماوعليكم السلام
حنين: ماما إذا ماعليك أمر أبيك شوي
أزهار: خلاص خلصت تعالي مع داخل
"دخلو سوا المجلس وحنين ساكته"
أزهار: كاما حنين قولي وش عندك؟؟
حنين: ماما أنا قررت بخصوص موضوع خطبتي
أزهار: أي شقررتي؟؟
حنين: يما أنا..............
أزهار: قولي حبيبتي أنتي شنو
حنين قالت بسرعه وياذوب طلعت منها هالكلمه: موافقـه
أزهار ضمتها: مبروك يايما الله يفرح قلبك مثل مافرحتي قلبي عقبال ما أفرح فيكم كلكم يارب
حنين: آآميــن يما
أزهار: يلا بروح أبشر أبوك وأخوك
حنين: طيب أنا رايحه أنام
دخلت حنين ودعم كتفها في كتف وافي ولا كلمته
وافي: الله الله ياساااااااااتر وش فيها حنون؟
أزهار بفرح: حنين وافقت
أو وافي: اللهم صل ع محمد وآل محمد
وافي: الحين ماسلمت عشانها وافقت ياسااااااااتر من حقها عروس
أزهار: كلمو أبو مشاري قبل تغير رايها
بعدها بشرو بيت أبو مشاري اللي الفرحه ماشالتهم وأتفقو أن التحليل راح يكون بكرا ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7:30م في فيلا أبو طارق كالعاده كانت سمانه في غرفتها وطارق مدري وين ربي حاطه ولمياء في نفس  الحال وعايشه توها واصله وتنتظر أبو طارق دخل أبو طارق ع عايشه وسلم وبعدها توجه لغرفة سمانه ...
عايشه: ع وين؟؟
أبو طارق: رايح عند سمانه في شي؟؟
عايشه: وليه أن شاء الله رايح عندها نازل عليك الحب ولا شي؟؟
أبو طارق: خلاص أنا قررت أزوج سمانه
عايشه: لا والله
أبو طارق: قصري صوتك مالك شغل
عايشه: صح بفتك منها بس ماقلت مين المعرس؟؟
أبو طارق: خالد الـ****
عايشه: نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
أبو طارق: أنا مو جاي أشاورك ولا أشاورها أنا عطيت الرجال كلمه وراح أقول لها عشان تستعد بس مو عشان آخد رايكم
عايشه: يعني هالبقرة تاخد خالد وبنتي الله أعلم مين بتاخد
أبو طارق: والله بنتك اللي خطبوها ياكثرهم بس هي مدري وش فيها محد عاجبها
عايشه: يعني الحين طلعت سمانوه الملاك وبنتي الـ...
أبو طارق: بس مثل ما لمياء بنتك سمانه بنتي
عايشه: طيب الحين تزوجها وفلوسها تروح لخالد كيف؟؟
أبو طارق تنهد بقهر: أخخ يالقهر لو أعرف وين راحت الفلوس
عايشه: لازم ماتفقد الأمل يعني وين بيروحون إذا هي ماتطلع وبطاقتها البنك عندك شيك ع الحساب مره ومرتين وثلاث
أبو طارق: يابنت الحلال قلت لك الحساب فاااااااااااضي ولا ريال فيه
عايشه: ولو سمانوه ماراح تآخد خالد يعني ماراح تاخده
أبو طارق: خلاص خلها تروح جا نصيبها أنا عارف أنك ماتحبينها وفراقها المفروض يسعدك
عايشه: ولو بس ماتاخد خالد
أبو طارق: بـــــس خلاص خلي البنت ترتاح خلاص والله حتى النوم مو عارف أنامه وهي بهالحال حرام حرام عليك ياعايشه
عايشه ضحكت بسخريه: لا تنسى ياحلو أنك الشريك معي في كل اللي سويته ولو أنك تحبها كان ما اخدت فلوسها ونيمتها بضرب وصحيتها بضرب وحرمتها من أمها في آخر لحظات حياتها
أبو طارق رفع يده: بـس
عايشه: أي أضرب لأني صادقه وماعندك كلام ترد علي فيه وسمانوه شغلها عندي
أبو طارق دفها بيده وراح عند غرفة سمانه: بابا سمانه أفتحي الباب
سمانه بخوف: أأ هلا بابا
أبو طارق: أي بابا أفتحي الباب
سمانه: تفضل
أبو طارق: كيفك بابا؟؟
سمانه: الحمد لله
أبو طارق: بدون مقدمات أنا جاي أقول لك أن في رجال ونعم فيه خطبك وأنا موافق وعطيت الرجال كلمه
سمانه..وش يبيني أقول هو مو جاي ياخد رايي هو جاي يعطيني خبر وبس بلعت غصتي وناظرته وهو يكمل كلامه ...
أبو طارق: ع العموم بعد أسبوع الملكه وبعدها بشهر الزواج"باس راسها"بالتوفيق يابابا عاد ما أوصيك أي شي تحتاجينه السايق موجود لا تقصرين ع نفسك في شي
سمانه..اللي قدرت أسويه هزيت راسي طلع أبوي وأنفجرت في البكي كذا نهايتك ياسمانه يخطبك واحد ماتعرفين عنه شي لا كم عمره ولا من ولده ولا من وين طلع لك ولا شلون بيعاملك بعد شهر بتروحين له بتطلعين من رحمة مرت أبوك اللي عمرها مارحمتك وبتروحين لواحد الله أعلم راح يرحمك أو لأ والتجهيزات وكل هالأشياء ما أعرف لها ماعندي أم أروح معها ولا أخت زي الناس بس لحظه عندي أختي اللي ماولدتها أمي أتصلت ع غدير ...
غدير: هلا سمسومه"وصلها صوت شهقات سمانه: سمانه وش فيك؟؟
سمانه: غدير أنا أحبك
غدير: وأنا أحبك يعني بتسويين فيلم الله يهديك هذا شكل عروس؟؟
سمانه وهي تبكي: حتى أنتي ضدي حتى أنتي تعرفين أن بعد شهر وأسبوع زواجي ولا كلفتي نفسك تقولي لي؟؟
غدير: هذا أنتي دريتي وبعدين أنا حالي من حالك توني اليوم عارفه من أبوي وبعدين ليه البكي مو عاجبك أخوي؟؟
سمانه: أخـــــــــــــــــــــوك!!!!!!
غدير: أي أخوي وش فيك لايكون ماتدرين مين المعرس؟؟
سمانه وهي لسه تبكي: لأ بس اللي أعرفه أني أنخطبت وبعد أسبوع ملكتي وبعدها بشهر زواجي وما أعرف شي غيره
غدير: ياقلبي خلاص حبيبتي أنا راح أعلمك بكل اللي أعرفه"تمت تهدأها وبعدها قالت: تعرفين رقمي؟؟
سمانه: أيه ليه؟؟
غدير: لأن ماينفع أكلمك وأنتي بهالحاله هدي نفسك وبعدها أتصلي لي
سمانه: لا تكفين غدير أنا محاتاجتك صدقيني أنا مرتاحه وأنا أكلمك
غدير: ياقلبي بس بعد شهر راح تطلقيني خلود بيحل محلي
سمانه: لا شدعوه
غدير: أقول أجهزي بمرك خل نروح السوق سوا ياذوب يمدينا
سمانه: تسلمين لي ياربي من لي غيرك....
غدير: أقول لا تقلبينها فيلم هندي يلا أجهزي
سمانه: ههههه أوكي باي

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه8:14م في فيلا أبو خالد كانو البنات طالعين السوق وقفهم خالد ...
خالد: ع وين أن شاء الله؟؟
سحر: طالعين السوق مع العروسه تآمرنا بشيء؟؟
خالد: أي عروسه؟؟!!لايكون وحده فيكم أنخطبت وأنا مدري؟؟
غدير: ههههههههه خالد وش فيك عروستك سمسوم
خالد: أيييه قصدكم بنت أبو طارق؟؟
سحر: أيوه سمانه زوجتك المستقبليه
خالد: وليه أن شاء الله تروحون معاها؟؟
غدير: إذا ما رحنا معاها مين يروح معاها برايك يعني؟؟
خالد: أمها خواتها أحد من أهلها
غدير: أنا أختها وأمها متوفيه
خالد: الله يرحم أمها ويخليك لها,,طيب يلا وما أوصيكم لا تتأخرون
سحر: أن شاء الله "وطلعو البنات سوا"
خالد..ياربي وش هالمشكله اللي أنا فيها بتزوج وحده توني عارف أسمها وع كلام خواتي أنها ماعندها أم ولا خوات يمكن عشان كذا وافقت علي لا يمكن وافقت علي عن قناعه وأنا شنو فيني عشان تردني"صحاني صوت جوالي" ...
مبارك: ياحي معرسنا
خالد: الله يرجك وش تبي؟؟
مبارك: ياخي عطينا وجه الأبتسامه في وجه مبارك صدقه ماقلت لنا شنو آخر الأخبار؟؟
خالد: أبد بس عرفت العروس بنت أبو طارق الـ****
مبارك: أحلـــــــــــــف!!,, لالا لاتقول المزيونه اللي سهرتك الليالي؟؟!!
خالد: ههههههههه الله يرجك ومين قال لك أنها سهرتني الليالي أصلا ولا عمري شفتها
مبارك: لا ياحلو تذكر البنت اللي شفتها وأنت رايح توقع ملفات عند أبو طارق؟؟
خالد: مو شرط تكون هي
مبارك: هههههههههه ياحليلك,,وش أسمها؟؟
خالد: لاوالله تبيني أن شاء الله أقول لك أسم زوجتي
مبارك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه أحلى ياخلود والله وصرنا نغار
خالد: جب بس جب روح الشركه خلص الملفات بس
مبارك برومنسيه: خلووووودي
خالد: ما يمشي عندي ماراح أوقع شي أنت روح الأسبوع اللي راح قطيت الخيط والمخيط علي الحين أنت روح مايخصني فيك
مبارك: معرس ماتنلام لكن هين بعد شهر أوريك اللي يوقع عنك أوراق ويسد مكانك إذا لهتك العروسه
خالد: أقول روح شوف شغلك أزين لك"مبارك سد الخط في وجه خالد: هههههههههههههه خبل

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نحلق معاكم في الجو مع ثلاثه من أبطالنا...
كانو فيصل وفارس مستلمين فهد عشانه متغبن شوي ويبكي<<اللي يشوف حالهم أحسن منه ...
فارس: تدرون عاد أنا موصيهم لا يضموني قدام الله وخلقه في المطار بس أمي وجدتي الله يهديهم
فيصل: وأنا اللي يشوفني قصرت طول ما أنا معاهم في البلد أوصيهم لاحد يضمني قدام الشباب
فهد: أتحداكم تقدرون أصلا أنا ماقدرت أبعد عن أختي
فارس: يااابو قلب رهيف خف علينا بس
فهد: أثنينكم ياتسكتون ياتنقلعون مالي خلقكم بنااام
فيصل: يبينا نروح عشان يبكي براحته هههههههههه
فارس: هههههههههههه
فهد: القعده معاكم تقصر العمر الله يعينني بس
فيصل يساسر فارس: الحين ببكيه أصبر علي شوي"رفع صوته: أفا يافهد!!
فارس: يقطع أم النذاله
فيصل: يافهد المفروض ماتمل منا فروس بس باقي له نصف سنه وينزل عنك وأنا باقي لي سنه كامله وأنت بتظل بروحك سنه فالمفروض ماتزعلنا لأنك بتظل بروحك
فهد تغيرت ملامح وجهه بس يبين لهم أنه طبيعي: فكه منكم يالجلوف
فارس: وأنت الصادق قص يدي إذا كملت
فيصل: تلاقيه يدعي علينا نرسب بس عشان لاياخده العو
فهد: وأنتو الصادقين بلعب وأطرب في البيت ع الأقل ماعندي أزعاج
فيصل: فهد عيني في عينك
فهد يبي يمسح دموعه مو عارف عطس: أشهـــــد إكلينكس
فارس: تفضل تفضل رحمك الله
فيصل: ههههههههههههه أي والله رحمك الله
فهد: وحشنتي جلسات الشباب والوناسه والبيت
فارس: يلا أنا نصف دراسي وبرجع
فيصل: وأنا سنه وبرجع
فهد وصلت معه: يانذول خلاص لاتقلبون المواجع
فارس: خلاص خل نهجد عنه الشماته مو زينه
فيصل: لاوالله الشماته في فهود عباده
فارس: ههههههههههه ليه شمسوي لك
فيصل: ياخي باط كبدي خلني ساكت أحسن
فهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههااااي عارف شاللي باط كبدك حررره والله توني حاس نفسي أخدت حقي منك
فيصل: أخخخخخخخ يالقهر ماسويتها فيك
فارس: الله يصلحكم بس
فهد: خلااااص بنام حرام عليكم أرحموني بنوصل وطوالي بروح للجامعه أرتب جدولي ويوم ثاني عندي كلاس
فيصل: تصدق فارس أنا بقى لي سنه وأخلص ودراستي تبدأ بعد أسبوع
فارس: تصدق فيصل أنا دراستي تبدأ بعد أسبوع وبقى لي نصف سنه وأخلص
فهد: نذوووووووول لا أدعي عليكم ترسبون أنت وياه
فيصل: خلاص خلاص توبه أنا واحد وراي ألتزامات بس أخلص دراسه بنزل وطوالي بملك
فارس: أي والله يقولون دعوة المظلوم مستجابه
فيصل: المظلوم ماقالو الظالم يعني عادي نستلم فهود
فارس-فهد: هههههههههههههههههههه
فهد: بايق حلالك وأنا مدري
فيصل: تصدق فارس باقي لي سنه وأخلــ.......
فهد رماه بالإكلينكس وجلسو يضحكون وطناز ومناقر<<يوصلون بالسلامه يارب

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7الصباح في بيت لمى كان مشعل طالع للشغل وسيف توه واصل ...
لمى: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد كللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووش
سيف: تسلمين يالغاليه
لمى: يسلمك,, كيف النفسيه؟؟
سيف: حطي يدك ع قلبي أنتي
لمى حطت يدها ع قلبه: ههههههههههههه مدري حنون وش أخبارها
سيف: ليه ما كلمتيها؟؟
لمى: إلا آخر مره لمن هزئتني والأمس كلمت أمها عشان نمرهم اليوم
سيف: قولي أن شاء الله يطلع التحليل أوكي
لمى: أن شاء الله ,,ربي يفرح قلبك,,تبي أحط لك فطور؟؟
سيف: صدق متفرغه قومي ألبسي عبايتك وأتصلي عليهم
لمى بخبث: أتصل ع من؟؟
سيف: لمووووووووه قومي ألبسي عبايتك أهجدي عني بروحي ثلاث أسابيع مو نايم
لمى بعناد: ياحراااااااااام روح نام
سيف: أقول باي أروح مع جدتي أم تركي أحسن لي
لمى: هههههههههههه خلاص بلبس عبايتي
سيف مد لها الجوال عشان تتصل
لمى: هلا والله وعليكم السلام.........كيف حنون؟؟.......هههههههه ربي يعينها............جاهزين ولا؟؟...............أهااا.....................خلاص ربع ساعه أحنا عندكم.............ماتقصرين يا أم وافي.................يسلمك..........حافظك ربي............مع السلامه,
سيف: ها وش قالت؟؟
لمى: ينتظرونا
سيف: يلا مشينا
"في السيارة"
لمى: تاكل زين سيوف؟؟
سيف: أيوه ليه؟؟
لمى: لأن أكثر المخطوبين ماياكلون زين ويطلع عندهم أنيميا ويصير عدم توافق في التحيل
سيف بخوف: لالا آكل زين,,حنين تآكل زين؟؟
لمى: هههههههههههههههه ياعيني,,أيوه أمها مو مخليتها قبل شوي لمن أتصل تقول أنها جالسه تأكلها
سيف: ماتقصر عمتي
لمى تناظره بنص عين: ما أتفقنا ع هالألقاب
سيف: لاحول لموه أعقلي عني
لمى: ههههههههههههه طيب
سيف: شنو أقول إذا ركبو السياره؟؟
لمى: سلم وأسأل عن حالهم طبعا لا تكلم حنين كلم أم وافي
سيف: أوكي,,بس؟؟
لمى: لايكون بعد تبي تسلم ع حنين وتتباوس معاها وتجلسها معك قدام
سيف: ياليت والله
لمى: هييييي أستح أنتو رايحين للتحليل ما ملكتو
سيف: آآآآآه,, أقول قربنا نوصل رني عليهم
لمى: هههههههههههههه طيب

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نحرق أعصابكم شوي ونروح لمدرسة البنات الساعه 8ونص نهاية الحصه الثانيه ...
طلعت الأبله رانيه طواااااااااااااالي مدت يدينها بكل ماعندها ...
رزان: هههههههههههههههههههههههه بسك رانيوه لاينشق مريولك
رانيه: خليني أبي أتنشط
دانا: خلاااص رانيوه لاينفسخون أياديك
رانيه: ياويلي اليوم صاير يلوع الكبد كأنه السبت مو الثلاثاء
مرام: لأن حضركم ماخدين إجازه الأمس
رانيه: كيف المدرسه بدوننا؟؟
مرام: هو مو بس أنا كل بنات الفصل أفتقدوك
رانيه: أحم أحم
دانا: ياسلاااااااام وأنا
رانيه: أفتقدوك بس ع خفيف صح مرام؟؟
مرام: ههههههههههههههههه أنا عن نفسي أفتقدكم كلكم بس البنات متعودين ع رانيوه هي اللي تسوي الجو
رزان: هي بس في المدرسه في المطار تسدحنا من الضحك عليها
رانيه: هههههههههههه ماتوقعت أني أبكي
دانا: هو ع أنك بكيتي بس ع قولت هنادي لاعبه دور المنقده رنوش
رانيه: هههههههههههههههه هنادي تجنن هالمره مايبين عليها متزوجه وعندها أولاد
رزان: تجنن لأنها زيك ما أتخيل أنتي معاها تجلسون في مكان واحد
دانا: عزات الله أنفجرت بطوننا من الضحك
مرام: حتى أنتي ورزان حاشتكم العدوه صرتو زيهم
رزان: ههههههههههههه حتى فهد لاحظ يوم الخميس ع السفرة يآآآآآآآآآه وناسه دموع تطيح من الضحك هنادي ورشود ولد خالتي
رانيه: خساره مايمديني أجي معكم 
دانا: مو شرط تنغدى مع الرجال سوا بس الفتره اللي راحت عشان فهد وفيصل وطول الوقت بعباياتنا
رانيه: والله فاضيين بعباياتكم أنا وعبيروه نلبس قميص طويل وواسع مع بنطلون وحجاب أو مشمر
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
مرام: ياويلي أشكالكم تحـــفه أجل
رانيه: تحفه قولي خلاص تعودنا,,إلا شخبا الهيئه؟؟
دانا-رزان: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: أي هيئه!!
رانيه: عندهم ولد خاله اللي هو زوج هنادي مره متشدد خلانا نتغطى في الكورنيش والشباب يمشون معانا
مرام: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: ويرضى تجلس هنادي معاكم ع السفرة والشباب موجودين؟؟
رزان: أيوه تخيلي كم سنه هنادي ويانا8سنوات بنتنا وبذات مع راشد كأنها أخته لأن ساكن تحت وهم فوق راسه
رانيه: أقول لكم تجنن هالمره
دانا: خل هنادي تجي تسمع هالمدح
رزان تناظر في ساعتها: كأنها تأخرت المعلمه
شوي ودخلت وحده من الطالبات: المعلمه غايبه
البنات: هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييااااااا  اااااا كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للووووووووووووووووووووووش عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشو
وبدأت الفوضه تكلمت رانيه وكلهم سكتوو ...
رانيه: أحنا راح نجلس ع الأرض بمعنى أصح كرسي الأعتراف نختار وحده ونستلمها بالأسئله اللي يحب يتفضل معانا
أغلبية البنات راحو مع رانيه وماخلص كرسي الأعتراف إلا الدموع أربع أربع عاد تعرفون رانيه سألت البنات كل اللي جاء ع بالها وكالعاده فاسخه الحياء ومطيحه الميانه مع الكل مع أن كان في معلمات يتفرجون وهي ولا عندها فيها بعد ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نرجع لبيت أبو وافي الساعه 7:14ص كانو أم وافي وحنين يفطرون وهم ينتظرون سيف ولمى عشان يروحون للتحليل كانت حنين حدها متوتره بعد شوي راح تكون في السياره مع سيف وأعصابها تالفه ووجها يطلع نار وأمها تهديها ...
فاجئهم صوت الجرص ...
أزهار: غريبه حنين قالت أنهم راح يوصلون عقب ربع ساعه
حنين: يمكن نازله تسلم
أزهار: لحظه بشوف
حنين..خديت لي نفس طويــل أبي توتري يروح شوي وسندت راسي ع الجدار أبي أسترخي فاجئني صوت أمي كأنها تصارخ تهاوش حد بسرعه لفيت لفتي وقمت ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

((هذا الجزء
-سفر فيصل وفهد وفارس ثلاثه من أبطالنا تتوقعون شنو التغيرات اللي راح تصير؟؟!!
-خالد وسمانه شنو راح يكون مصيرهم؟؟!
-عايشه ورفضها لزواج خالد وسمانه دافعها الحقد والحسد تتوقعون راح تقدر توقف الزواج؟
-رزان والجو اللي تعيشه تتوقعون في حد يقدر يغيره؟
-تتوقعون مين اللي جاي بيت أبو وافي وشنو اللي يخلي أزهار تصارخ وتهاوش؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هلا والله...ْ}
    ننتظر الأجزاء البقيهـ بشوووووووووق...........{~
                      تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوة..}.؟}

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

أهلين في غاليتي مجنونه

عوافي غناتي ع المرور

ولعيونك راح أنزل هالبارت

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الثامن))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-سمانه ومصيرها المجهول مع خالد ...
-لاتنسون سيف ولمى في طريقهم لبيت أبو وافي ...
-حنين وأزهار ينتظرون سيف ولمى مين اللي جاهم وخلى أزهار تعصب ...
تابعونا))

نبدأ
"عرفت أبكي من الفرحه..عرفت أضحك من الأحزان..عرفت أن الدموع أصدق وأرحم من يواسيني..عرفت أن الوهم دربي ولابه من يقدرني..عرفت أنك أمل عمري وأنا دايم عليك ولهان"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7:19ص في فيلا أبو وافي ...
حنين..خديت لي نفس طويــل أبي توتري يروح شوي وسندت راسي ع الجدار أبي أسترخي فاجئني صوت أمي كأنها تصارخ تهاوش حد بسرعه لفيت لفتي وقمت سمعت صوته يقول ...
: حرام عليكم تزوجونها أنا أبيها"وهو يدف أزهار: ماتفهمين أنا أبيهاا
أزهار: تصرفك هذا يدل ع أنك مو رجال لو كنت رجال ما كلمتني بهالطريقه وأنا خالتك ولا دخلت بيتي كذا روح الله يسهل دربك البنت جاها نصيبها وبعد شوي راح أروح معاها للتحليل مانبي فضايح روح
سعد: فضلتو الغريب علي ياخالتي
أزهار: لو أنت تبي البنت كان جيت خطبتها من زمان وأنت عارف أن الخطاب يتقدمون لها وأي واحد يكون مناسب وولد ناس راح نوافق عليه
سعد: مايخصني تكنسلون الموضوع وراح أتقدم لحنين
أزهار: لعب جهال هو خلاص قلت لك بعد شوي بنروح للتحليل
سعد..صحيت ع كفف لفيت وجهي ...
وافي: مو أنت اللي تاخد أختي أختي ماياخدها إلا رجال سمعت
سعد: رجال غصب عنك وبعدين أنت بزر مالك في هالسوالف
وافي ضحك بسخريه: بزر يمكن عمري أصغر منك بس ما أنزل لمستوى عقلك
سعد بصراخ: باخدها تسمعون باخدها وطلعه من البيت ماراح تطلعون
وافي طلعه برى وكان سيف توه واصل مع لمى ...
سيف..طول المشوار كنت ضابط أعصابي بس وصلنا قريب بيتهم حست أن الدركسون بيفلت مني ودقات قلبي تسارعت أنتبهت وافي يتهاوش مع واحد نزلت من السياره لفتت نظري حركته وهوي يأشر علي باستخفاف ...
سعد: هذا الحقير اللي فضلتوه علي
سيف نزل من السياره: وافي فكه منك هدو مايصير كذا
وافي بعصبيه: ويصير هذا الحقير بنذالته يبي يوقف خطوبتكم أنت وحنين
سيف..مجرد أني سمعت جملة وافي كأن حد ضاربني خلاص حسيت أني لا يمكن أفرح في يوم لازم شي يصير يخرب علي فرحتي الحين ولد خالة حنين من وين طلع لي وهدى يارب ساعدني يارب ...
أزهار طلعت بعبايتها: ماراح يتوقف شي والحين راح نروح وتحللون أنت وحنين
سعد: وأنا ياخاله تفضلين الغريب علي
أزهار: هالغريب اللي تتكلم عنه إذا ربي أراد وتوافق التحليل راح يصير زوج بنتي وهالغريب مامد يده ع خالته ولا ع أمه هالغريب ماسمعنا عنه طالع من سجن هالغريب ماسمعنا عنه وعن أهله إلا كل خير هالغريب يوم بغى البنت تقدم لها ما أنتظرها تنخطب وجا يفرض رايه عليها و ع أهلها
سعد: كل هالعيوب طلعت فيني أنا لكن أنا قلت راح أمشي بس هالكلام ماراح يعدي ع خير ياخالتي"وركب سيارته"
أزهار: يعطيك العافيه ماقصرت نكدت علينا"صرخت: سيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
سيف نط فوق كبوت السياره بحركه سريعه وسعد راح بسرعه جنونيه
وافي ساعد سيف عشان يقوم من ع الأرض: أسمح لنا ياسيف
سيف: لايا وافي مابيننا هالكلام
وافي: تفضل معي المجلس
سيف: لاماله داعي لمى في السياره
وافي: لمى تدخل مع أمي أنت تعال معي المجلس "ودخلو سوا"
أزهار طقت نافدة لمى في السياره: السلام عليكم
لمى: وعليكم السلام
أزهار: تفضلي داخل البيت حبيبتي
لمى: وين سيف؟!
أزهار: ماعليش أسمحو لنا بس المجنون سعد جا وفاجئنا,,تطمني سيف بخير في المجلس مع وافي تفضلي معاي حنين مامعها أحد وقاتله عمرها بكي
لمى دخلت مع أم وافي لقت حنين ع باب الصاله تبكي ...
أزهار: حنون يما ماصار شي
حنين: ماما أنا عله ما أقدر أفرحكم لازم تجي مصيبه في اليوم اللي تفرحون لي فيه
أزهار: ياماما هذا أختبار من رب العالمين وأن شاء الله خير أشربي مويه حبيبتي
لمى: يلا عاد حنون ماشفنا عروس تبكي
حنين: وما في واحد يرضى ببنت قاله ولد خالته أنه يحبها ويضربه عشانها
لمى وأزهار ناظروها بذهول ...
لمى: حنون حبيبتي سيف رجال ماراح يرد في كلامه وبعدين هو متمسك فيك
حنين: وأنا مو أنانيه عشان آخد واحد ممكن أنه يتعرض للخطر بسببي
أزهار: حنيــن أنجنيتي أنتي!!
لمى: حنين هدي أعصابك لاتتخدين قارات وأنتي معصبه صدقيني ماينفع ويمكن تندمين
حنين تنهدت: مدري يمكن الولد مايبيني عقب اللي صار
لمى..عافه اللي تفكر فيه حنين وعاذرتها فيه لو أنا مكانها كان فكرت نفس التفكير صعب أن البنت يصير لها هالموقف وهي رايحه تحلل هي الحين في موقف صعب تحاتي نتائج التحيليل وتحاتي موضوع ولد خالتها ومو عارفه تفكير سيف شنو راح يكون لو مثلا أنه غير رايه بتنصدم البنت عندها تعيف الرجال ولا هو يعيفها ماتبي تحسس نفسها أنها رخيصه لكن ما راح أخلي هالسالفه تأثر ع خطبة سيف وحنين ...
أزهار: لمــى
لمى: هلا
أزهار: وين سرحتي؟
لمى: آسفه وش كنتي تقولين خالتي؟
أزهار: حنون يما شوي بتكلم مع لمى
حنين: عن أذنكم "ورقت الدرج"
أزهار: لمى أنتي بنتنا وأحنا حسبة أهل ولا أحنا جديدن عليك ولا أنتي جديده علينا وبدون مقدمات راح أبدء
لمى: أسمعك خالتي تفضلي
أزهار: أنتي بنت ومن حقك تخافين ع أخوك وهذا شعور أي وحده فينا وكل وحده شعور طبيعي أنها تخاف ع أخوها ويمكن لو الله كتب وأخد سيف حنين ماراح تحسين أنك مطمئنه عليه وأنتي شفتي ولد أختي وجنونه ...
لمى عرفت قصدها وبدفاع: لا ياخالتي مو أنا اللي تأثر فيني هالسوالف أحنا أهل لا أنا ولا سيف راح نغير راينا اللي صار قضاء وقدر وأنتو مالكم دخل فيه وممكن أنه يصير لأي حد وما أرضها ع حنين تتكنسل بهالسهوله خطوبتها عشان شي تافه
أزهار: بس يالمى ..
لمى: لا ياخالتي أنتي أم وعارفه أن هالكلام غصب عنك بس ترى صدقيني لا أنا ولا سيف راح نغير راينا وهالشي ماراح يلطع لأي حد من أهلنا وبعد شوي نروح للتحيليل ولا كأن شي صار
أزهار: وسيف وحنين
لمى: الحين راح أكلم حنين أسمحي لي برقى غرفتها
أزهار: بيتك يايما
لمى..فتحت باب غرفة حنين بهدوء لقيتها جالسه بصمت وحاضنه دبدوبها وسرحانه قلت ...
لمى: شفيها الحلوة سرحانه؟
حنين: تخيلي يالمى ..
لمى: لاتكملين ياحنين عارفه اللي تفكرين فيه وعاذرتك مو أنا اللي تخبين علي
حنين ضمتها: ربي لايحرمني منك
لمى دفتها بمزح: لا تقلبينها مناحه يلا أجهزي بنروح المستشفى تحللون ويارب النتائج تكون توافق عشان حنون تصير مرت أخوي
حنين: بس ....
لمى: لا بس ولا شي يلا تحركي قدامي يلااااا
حنين: ههه طيب
لمى: بنزل أجلس مع أمك 5دقايق أنتي نازله مفهوم؟
حنين: أن شاء الله
لمى..طلعت من الغرفه وأستقبلتني أم وافي وعيونها مليانه أسئله من حقها أم ...
أزهار: خير أن شاء الله بشري؟
لمى: خير حنون تجهز عشان بعد شوي نروح المستشفى
أزهار: الحمد لله هم وأنزاح بس باقي النتائج نحاتيها
لمى: الله يعين سيف قال بيطلعها في أقل من يوم لأن ثامر زوج جهان بنت خالتي دكتور في المستشفى
أزهار: خير أن شاء الله أنا بكلم وافي,,هلا يما وافي.............الحمد لله بخير...............كيفه سيف.....................الله يطمنك..................هههههههههههه لازم يحاتي...................طمنه قله يجهز الحين بنروح...........................أوكي يالغالي.........................شوي ونطلع لكم....................مع السلامه,
حنين..سميت بسم الله وركبت السياره صرت ع الطرف خلاص قلبي مو قادر يوقف أسمع أمي ووافي وسيف يسولفون ولمى تشاركهم ع خفيف بس مو عارفه شيقولون مو قادره أركز ع شي اللي أسمعه بس دقات قلبي أحاول أذكر ربي أردد الأذكار مو قادره أثبت ع شي ...
سف..تشجعت أكثر من قبل يمكن عشان معي وافي بس ركبت تلخبط كياني توترت حتى السياقه مو قادر أثبت عليها أحاول أسولف أضحك أخبي توتري أبد ألقط كلمه وأضيع عشر تبادلت مع وافي لأني مو قادر أسوق الحمد لله أن خالتي حست ولا كان ما عدت هالسياقه ع خير ما أشوف شي قدامي ...
لمى..أحس بنفس شعور حنون ربي يعينها يمكن لأني جربت من قبلها أو يمكن عشانها صديقة روحي الحمد لله جت ع بال أم وافي فكرة أن سيف يبدل مع وافي ولا كان رحنا في داهيه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 12:40 في فيلا أبو تركي كانت رانيه راجعه من المدرسه ونازله في بيت جدها وخاربه الدنيا ...
عبير: محترقه أعصابي يارانيوه أبي أروح معاهم لكن أخخخخ ياقهر لو ماعندي معهد كان أنا أول الواصلين
رانيه: ويلي لا تذكريني أجل آخر عمري أنا رانيه يروح علي هالموقف المهم
أم تركي: هههههههههههههههه الله يرجكم فجرتو راسي
رانيه وهي تضرب ع فخدها: هضيمه ياجدتي هضيمه لكن آخر مره تحصل يصير شي مهم كذا و رنوش مو موجوده
عبير: أتصلي ع لمى ماصار تحليل للحين ماوصلو
رانيه: لمى الحين في بيتها مشعل ع وصول
عبير: جب شوي,,هلا خالتي هلا حبيبي ياحي المعرس...............تعال البيت مشتاقه لك كثير...................إيش اللي تعبان تعال نفسي فيك.........................طيب طيب.........الليله تعال.................كيف!..................الليله بتاخد نتائج التحليل حركااات............بس أحلفك بأغلى ماعندك أنا أول وحده تبشرها.............................أوكي.........لا  تنسى...........................الساعه كم بتروح المستشفى..........................الله يجيب الساعه 7بسرررعه يارب........ويفرحنا فيك ياسيفوه...........................مع السلامه,
أم تركي: نامو ع ما يجيب تنائج التحليل صجيتو راسي
رانيه تضرب راح ع راح: من وين يجينا النوم ياجدتي وأحنا نحاتي
نهى: السلام عليكم
أم تركي-عبير: وعليكم السلام
رانيه تساسر عبير: إذا حظرت الشياطين دهبت الملائكه قومي قومي بس
عبير تساسر رانيه: وأمي مسكينه نخليها مع هالـ أستغفر الله
رانيه: ذيبه أم تركي لا تهاب المخاطر قومي أنتي
عبير: ههههههههههههههه طيرزان شايفتها عشان لا تهاب المخاطر قومي يلا
"قامو سوا"
نهى بلقافه: ع وين؟
رانيه تحقرها: أسمحي لي ياجدتي أنا مصدعه ولا لي خلق حد ينكد علي عن أذنك
عبير تكتم ضحكتها وتقرص رانيه: عن أذنكم
أم تركي: أذنكم معكم نامو زين
عبير-رانيه: أن شاء الله
نهى: عبير تطلعين معي الليله؟
عبير: أسمحي لي معي رانيه وننتظر نتائج تحيليل سيف وأحتمال نطلع السوق خليها مره ثانيه
نهى: أوكي
رانيه رمت نفسها ع سرير عبير: عبيروه قولي لي من وين نازل عليها الحب هالعقربه؟
عبير: مدري عنها من أسبوع وهي صايره طيبه
رانيه: ياويلي أخاف بس تسوي فيك شي تختطفك ولا شي لاتطلعين معاها
عبير: هههههههههه وحش هي رانيوه أعقلي
رانيه: تصدقين مو حاسه أن بكره الأربعاء
عبير: لأنك فالتها في هالأسبوع ياغياب ياتروحين المدرسه وتخربين الدنيا
رانيه: محلاها بس لو أقول لك اليوم وش سوينا تموتين من الضحك ونااااسه
عبير: لا تذكريني بأيام المدرسه من جد حنيت لها
رانيه: يبي لي أدور لي يوم أصطحبك فيه
عبير: هههههههههههههههه خبله قولي وش سويتو؟
رانيه: أسمعي...........

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 5:40م كانو البنات طالعين السوق(سمانه-غدير-سحر)ومعاهم أم خالد ...
أم خالد: الله يهديها أم طارق
سمانه ترقع: لا هي كان ودها تجي معانا بس عندها شغل أنتي تسدين ياخالتي
أم خالد: تسلمين يايما,,الله يوفقكم يارب
الكل: آميــن
سحر: سمسوم الإضافات اللي شريناهم اليوم راح نوديهم للمصممه
أم خالد: ماخلص هالفستان؟
غدير: وين يما يمكن بعد شهر لو ثلاثه اسابيع يخلص
أم خالد: أهم شي الفستان حق الملكه لأنها الخميس ماباقي شي
سحر: تطمني يما كل شي أوكي أن شاء الله راح نخلص كل شيء قبل يوم الزواج
أم خالد: الله يهديهم بس مستعجلين كل ششي حددوه بسرعه يلا الله يتمم ع خير
الكل: أن شاء الله
أم خالد: سمانه يما لاتستحين عديني أمك أي شي تحتاجينه لايردك إلا لسانك
سمانه: ماتقصرين ياماما
سمانه..كنت مبسوطه وأنا أمشي وأسولف معاهم مبسوطه لأنهم يعاملوني زي وحده منهم في نفس الوقت منحرجه من أختي اللي مافكرت تجي معاي هي وأمها الله يسامحهم أستحيت وأنا أرقع لهم صرت كذابه بس عشان لاحد يعرف أن أختي ومرت أبوي مو قد المسؤليه أنصفعت ع راسي لمن أنتبهت ...
لمياء بوقاحه: ماشاء الله الأخت سمانه لقت لها ناس يروحون معاها السوق
أم خالد: وعليكم السلام هلا والله لمياء
لمياء: ماشاء الله أهنيك ياسمانه ع قدراتك قدرتي ترزين وجهك عند ناس وتبينين لهم أنك ضعيفه ومسكينه وأخدتي ولدهم حلوو
سمانه: لو سمحتي لمياء....
لمياء: آآآه لو سمحتي أسلوب رائع ومفيد لكسر خاطر الناس حافظه مثالياتك باي صاحباتي يتنظروني وسوري لا تمشين قريبه مني لأن صاحباتي قربو يوصلون مايشرفني أنهم يعرفون أنك أختي "ومشت وهي تطقطق بكعبها العالي"
سحر: الحمد لله والشكر
غدير..كلنا ننتظر ردة فعل سمانه فاجئتنا ...
سمانه: السموحه ياخالتي أمسحيها في وجهي
أم خالد: لا يابنتي لا تقولين هالكلام الله يعينك أن شاء الله خالد يسعدك ويعوضك أشهد أني أخترت لولدي جوهره وماغلطت ولا راح أندم

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

أخيرا هبطت الطائر في فرنسا ووصلو أبطالنا بالسلامه ...
كانو تعبانيـــن حيل من المشوار دخلو البيت وكل واحد رمى نفسه من جهه ...
فارس: وصلو الشنط زهقااان أقوم أفتح للعامل الباب
فيصل: من اللي فاضي يقوم"وعلا صوته: تفضل تفضل صديق
فهد: ههههههههههههه فيصلوه الله يغربلك أحنا في فرنسا مو في السعوديه عشان تقول صديق
فارس: ههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه أنت فيصل
فيصل: سدو حلوقكم"وعلا صوته: تفضل
العامل: شكرا,,أين أضعها
فيصل: ضعها هنا من فضلك
العامل: إذا أحتجتم أي شيء نحن في الخدمه
فيصل: شكرا
العامل: عفوا مع السلامه "وسكر وراه الباب"
فهد جلس يركب شريحته الفرنسيه وفيصل وفارس يناظرونه ولا لهم خلق يسوون شي هلكانين ...
فهد: هلا ماماا
مريم: هلا حبيبي هلا بالغالي,,شلونك ماما؟؟
فهد وبدأ يتغير صوته: بخير ياماما أسأل عنكم وشلونكم وشلون رزان وأبوي وعمتي وخالي وريهام ومها وأسامه وطلال ورشود والبنات
مريم: ياقلبي حنون مانسيت حد تمام ياماما كلهم يسألون عنك,, متى وصلت ماما
فهد: تسأل عنهم العافيه يارب,, توني قبل ربع ساعه وصلت
مريم: فيصل وفارس كيفهم عارفه فيصل مايتحمل المشاوير
فهد: ياماما بخير تعود
مريم: الحمدلله
فهد: معك فيصل ماما
رزان من سمعت أن فهد بالجوال مع أمها طوالي سحبت الجوال: هلا حبيبي هلا عمري"وبدأت تبكي: كيفك مع الغربه عسى مرتاح متى وصلت؟؟أكلت زين أو لأ؟؟متى تبدأ دراستك؟؟
فيصل: أأ هلا وغلا
مريم سحبت الجوال من رزان: جيبي لا تبكين ولدي كفايه أن هو في غربه,,هلا ماما
فيصل تلعوز: أأ هلا عمتي كيفك؟؟
رزان طواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي هربت غرفتها ...
مريم: هلا ماما لا يكون بس رزان بكت لنا فهد؟؟
فيصل تورط: لالالا عمتي بس أأ أنا بغيت أكلمك
مريم: ما تقصر ياولدي أرتاحو نامو زين وأكلو زين ما أوصيكم ع بعض وسلمو لي ع فارس
فيصل: ماتقصرين ياعمتي يعطيك العافيه
مريم: مع السلامه حبيبي
فيصل: مع السلامه "وقفل"
فيصل..قفلت الجوال وحضنته لا إرادي وسندت راسي ع الجدار ياقلبي تهبل بس أكيد أستحت لمن سمعت صوتي أحسن أحب أخليها تستحي ياحلوها وهي محمره من الحياء تهبل ياقلبي هي ...
فارس يساسر فهد: هههه تعال شوف ولد عمتك أستخف ولا شي يحضن في الجوال ويتبسم
فهد بنفس الهمس: ههههههه ياويلي أحنا في فرنسا مو ناقصين مستشفيات مجانين وحاله
فارس بنفس الهمس: أنا أراويك في"قال برومنسيه: فيصــل
فيصل برومنسيه: ياعيونه ياقلبه يارووووحه
فهد ما قدر يكتم ضحكته راح الغرفه وهو حاط يده ع فمه ...
فارس بنفس الرومنسيه: ممكن تلب
فيصل: عيووووني"رفع راسه أنتبه لفارس: وأنت وش جيبك هنااا ياجلف أقول أنقلع
فارس ضرب راح ع راح: راح فيها الولد وعليه السلام
وبدأ المناقر وتوزعو الشباب اللي راح يكلم أهله واللي راح يتحمم واللي طلع يشتري عشاء ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 10:00م في فيلا عبد العزيز...
رزان..ركبت غرفتي وأنا أنفخ من الركض ع الدرج ياربي فيصل سمعني وأنا أبكي ولا بعد أتغزل الحين بيقول عني متعمده الله يهديه فهود وش سوى فينا لمن سافر الله يرجعه بالسلامه يارب ...
طالعت في الشاشه أبتسمت دانوه أكيد حست وأتصلت فيني: هلا دانينوو
دانا: هلا وغلا هلا فيك
رزان: ياربي دانو توني راقيه الدرج ثلاث ثلاث
دانا: ههههههههههههههه فيصل مو هنا عشان نقول صار لك آكشنات ولا شي غردي وش صار
رزان: هو هنا ولا هناك لازم تصير لي هالمواقف
دانا: ههههههههههههههه قولي وش صار
رزان: رحت سحبت الجوال من عند أمي وأنا أتغزل وأبكي في النهايه يطلع فيصل مو فهد
دانا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه ياويله أخوي راح فيهاااا
رزان: حرام عليك الحين بيفكرني متعمده
دانا: فيصل عارفك أكثر من نفسه تلاقيه مستانس لأنك أنحرجتي
رزان: ياربي,,وش جالسه تسوين؟؟
دانا: بروحي كالعاده ملوك ع النت وعهد في غرفة المكتبه تذاكر
وبدأت النشره بين دانا ورزان كل وحده تقول للثانيه وش صار لها طول اليوم ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:40م في فيلا أبو خالد ...
خالد..كنت في الكتب داير للجدار وأكلم مبارك قفلت الجوال ع صوت شدخة الباب ورحت أركض وراء الجوهره ...
خالد: جوهره وش فيك زعلانه جوهره كلميني
الجوهره وصلت غرفتها وتوها بتسكر الباب دخل خالد وجلس ع سريرها ...
خالد: وش فيك جوهره من مزعلك؟
الجوهره: أنت أناني ما أحبك ما أحبك
خالد..أختي الصغيره تربيتي وعارفها مو من هنا والطريق بتقول لي ما أحبك ...
خالد: عيب جوهره ليه ماتحبيني شنو سويت أنا؟؟
الجوهره: تذكر الكلام اللي قلته في المكتب وبتعرف شنو سويت
خالد..جا في بالي الكلام اللي قلته بس ما أتوقع سمعتني الجوهره محد يعرفها كثري الحين بعرف منها السالفه ...
خالد: طيب وش رايك تغسلين وجهك وأطلع معك الحين؟
الجوهره: ما أبي أطلع معك
خالد بدأ يعصب: جوهره تكلمي وش صاير ما أعتقد أني سويت جريمه عشان تكلميني بهالطريقه
الجوهره: ليه ياخالد دامك ماتبي البنت ليه وافقت عليها ليييييييه؟
خالد..ياربي حتى الجوهره بتلومني المشكله هي صغيره مو مثل أي وحده من خواتها بتتفهم الوضع آآه يالجوهره حطيتي يدك ع الجرح ...
خالد: مين قال لك أني ما أبيها؟
الجوهره: لأني صغيره تبي تقنعني أنك تبيها تطمن أنا عارفه كل شي
خالد: حبيبتي أنتي صغيره ع هالسوالف غسلي وجهك وألبسي بطلع معك تغيرين جو
الجوهره بدأت تبكي: كل شي قلتو لي أنا صغيره مو حاله وياكم أبي أروح مع خواتي السوق قالو لي بعدك صغيره أبي أروح معاهم لسمانه قالو لي بعدك صغيره وأنت تعاملني ع أني بزر في الروضه ما كأن عمري 13سنه
خالد ضمها: طيب حبيبة أخوها وش فيها زعلانه؟
الجوهره: أنا مو زعلانه عشان نفسي أنا زعلانه عشان سمانه
خالد: وش فيها سمانه؟
الجوهره: سمانه طيبه ونتحب بس مرت أبوها دوم تضربها وما تعاملها زين
خالد: طيب حبيبتي أن شاء الله راح تجي بيتنا وأحنا بنعاملها زين صح أو لأ؟
الجوهره: بس أنت ما تبيها
خالد: الجوهره كبري عقلك شوي بتكلم معك كلام أكبر منك وهو اللي أنتي تبين تعرفيه
الجوهره: طيب أسمعك
خالد: أنا مو رافض سمانه ولو ما تقدمتو لها أنتو كان أنا من نفسي خليتكم تخطبونها لي بس أنا رافض الطريقه اللي راح يزوجوني فيها بذمتك تحسينها عدله؟
الجوهره: لأ
خالد: هالطريقه البدائيه في الزواج ماتصير في مجتمعنا أحنا عندنا لازم فترة خطوبه يتعرفون فيها العروس والمعرس ع بعض شوفي عاد كم فترة الخطوبه أحينا إذا زادت حتى أربع سنوات توصل وأنا خطوبتي شهر وفارضين رايهم علي تتوقعين شنو بيكون موقفي عمري ما أنجبرت ع شي أهم قرار في حياتي يجبروني عليه
الجوهره: .....................
خالد: فهمتي موقفي الحين؟
الجوهره: بس تكفى خالد عامل سمانه زين ترها طيبه وحبوبه
خالد: أن شاء الله,,زعلانه مني؟
الجوهره هزت راسها بالنفي: أبدا أنت أحلى أخو في الدنيا
خالد يبي يلطف الجو: حلوة سمانه؟
الجوهره: أهي بس حلوة تطيح الطير من السماء
خالد: ياويلي شوي شوي علي مقدر ع الحلوين
الجوهره: هههههههههههههههههههههه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 7:00م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
بالتحديد في غرفة عبير كانو عبير ورانيه نايمين وصحاهم صوت المنبه ...
عبير بصوت كله نوم: رانيووووه قفلي منبهك لا أذبحك
رانيه: هيييييييي عبيروه قومي عندنا موعد مهم
عبير: أففففف وش موعده بعد
رانيه: الحين سيوف بيروح يجيب النتائج من المستشفى
عبير قامت ع طولها: صح ذكرك الله بالشهاده بتصل له,,هلا سيوف خاله
سيف: هلا والله
عبير: سيوف جبت النتائج؟
سيف: لا أنا في الطريق
عبير: أمانه تجي البيت كل الشعب هنا
سيف: ههههههه أن شاء الله
عبير: ننتظرك هااا
سيف: أوكي أنا نازل المستشفى باي
عبير: باي "وقفلت"
رانيه: أحملي كتاب الأدعيه وسجدات وجلال صلاة
عبير: ليه؟
رانيه: عشان ندعي التحليل يطلع أوكي حتى لو فيهم مرض وراثي أو عدم توافق الله يعميهم عنه ويملكون
عبير: صادقه
رانيه: أووووه نسيت أحملي بعد شريط طقاقات
عبير: ليه؟
رانيه: عشان إذا طلع توافق نزف سيف
عبير: هههههه كيف راحت عن بالي يلا خلصي عشان ننزل
"نزلو رانيه وعبير وكل وحدة بيدها العده وكل وحدة لبست جلال الصلاة وسلمو"
أم تركي: من وين نازل عليكم الإيمان؟
عبير: وش فيك يايما عشان ندعي يطلع تحليل سيف وحنين أوكي
أم مشاري: ماشاء الله وأنا أقول وش هالنشاط وليه الأشرطه والأستيريو؟
رانيه: عشان نسوي زفه لسيف إذا وصل
أم فارس: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: لا ياعمري لا تسمعونا أغاني
رانيه: لا جدتي عبد المجيد أغانيه مو حرام
أم تركي: ليه أن شاء الله؟
رانيه: يقول عسى الله مايجيب عتاب ولابعد وهجر وغياب عسانا مانتفارق يوم عسى دايم نكون أحباب ...
عبير: أحباب..من الدنيا وش المطلوب سوى راحة فكر وقلوب وخل في هواه أذووب وهو مثلك بخلك ذاب ...
رانيه: عسى الله مايجيب عتاب ولابعد وهجر وغياب عسانا مانتفارق يوم عسى دايم نكون أحباب..عسى تسلم وتبقى لي فرح دنياي يالغالي ...
عبير: في قربك ياهنيا لي تهنيت وزماني طاب ...
رانيه: عسى الله مايجيب عتاب ولابعد وهجر وغياب عسانا مانتفارق يوم عسى دايم نكون أحباب
أم تركي: بــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
جاسر: هي لا تعلمون أمي ع الأغاني
وائل: باكر نشوف جدتي تجمع صور راشد الماجد ولا شي مو ناقصين غيرة جدي
أم تركي: مغسول وجههم بمرق هالجيل
رانيه: طالعين عليك جدتي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: ماتستحي هالبنت أبد
رانيه تسوي نفس أسلوب جدتها وتضرب راح ع راح: أبد
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلاااام
جهان: السلاااااااام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلاااام
رانيه: لاحول صارت شغلتنا نرد السلام وبس خلو مسجل ولا شي لو نجلس من هنا لبكره ما بنخلص
أم فارس: سبحان الله العرايس جو سوا
عبير: ويه خيووو خبرك عتيق أنتهت مدتهم الحين دور حنين
مشاعل: لا والله أنا أجدد من جهانوه
جهان: سكتي الفرق بين زواجي وزواجك شهرين و4أيام
رانيه: إلا شخبار البيبي؟
جهان أستحت: بخير يسأل عن بنت خالته
رانيه: بسمع صوته
جهان: وخري عني مقدر أحد يلمس بطني هههههههههههههههه رانيوه وخري هههههههههههه رانيوه هههههههههه
رانيه: ههههههههههه كل هذا عشان لمست بطنك كيف تغارين إذا حد لمس بطنك؟
جهان: يجيني هوس ضحك
رانيه سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح تركت جهان وراحت ركض: هلااااااااااااا سيف بسرعه بسرعه بشر
عبير: أنا بيبشرني قبل قول يلا
سيف: لا أنتي ولا هي الغاليه"باس راس أم تركي: الحمد لله جدتي توافق
الكل: كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووش هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي لا إله الله
عبير: حد منكم شاف بالدنيا بدر مقبل يمشي ومن حوله بشر من حلاه........
الكل كان منشغل بالتبشير والغايب يعلم الحاظر مافي إلا رانيه مسكت جوالها وصراخها مفزع الدنيا
رانيه بصراخ ممزوج مرح: مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك توافق
حنين: .................................
رانيه: خلاص صرت حماتك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حنين: ......................................
عبير: تكلم مين هالخبله؟
أم تركي: رانيه تكلمين مين؟
رانيه: العروس,,أقول حنون عادي ترى أسوي لك آكشنات أخليك تكلمين سيف أنتي أشري بس
أم تركي سحبت الجوال منها وطلعت برى الصاله واللي في الصاله كلهم متسدحين ضحك ع حركة رانيه ...
أم تركي: ألو
حنين بحياء: ألو
أم تركي: هلا والله بنتي أسمحي لنا أدري هالخبله لعوزتك
حنين: ...................
أم تركي: ماعليش خدي لك نفس أرتاحي عارفه أنك متفاجئه مبروك يابنتي
حنين بحياء: جميعا<<مو عارف شتقول من البهدله
أم تركي: مع السلامه حبيبتي
دخلت أم تركي الصاله وهي تضحك: وش سويتي فينا يالخبله
رانيه: من الفرح أبي أفرح قلب العروس
جهان: هههههههههههههههههههه يالخبله حد يتصل ع العروس يتصلون ع أهلها
رانيه: عادي تبشر أهلها
مشاعل: خبلللللللللللللللللله أنتي كيف تبشر أهلها وهي عروس
رانيه: عادي تروح لهم وتقافز وترقص وتقول تواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق توااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق هيييييييييييييي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وائل: هذي أنتي شكلك بتسوينها رانيوه
أم تركي: مسكينه البنت راحت فيها حتى الكلام مو عارفه تتكلم
أم فارس: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يقطع سوالفك يارانيوه لازم تسوين لنا مقلب
رانيه: وش أسوي فرحانه"قشرت جزره وحطتها عند فم سيف وهي تسوي نفسها مذيعه: وش شعورك؟
أم مشاري: ههههههههههههههههههههههه رانيوه حرام عليك
رانيه: أصبرو علي للحين ماشفتو شي ناويه ليهم ع نيه
جاسر: لا الحين لي الحق أقول الله يعينك ياسيف تكفووون إذا خطبتو لي هذي والخبله اللي معاها لا تعلمونهم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: عبير يما عطيني رقم بيت أبو وافي
عبير: 8*****
رانيه: جدتي عطيني باكلم
أم تركي: أنتي جدتي مو أنا جدتك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي أشرت بيدها عشان يسكتون: السلام عليكم
أزهار: وعليكم السلااام هلا والله
أم تركي: كيفكم وش أخباركم كيف البنات ووافي وأبو وافي
أزهار: بخير ربي يسلمك
أم تركي: أبشرك نتيجة تحليل حنين وسيف توافق
أزهار بفرح: الله يبشركم بالخير وطولة العمر
أم تركي: جميعا,,متى أن شاء الله تحبون الملكه
أزهار: براحتكم
أم تركي: بعد شوي أرد لكم خبر
أزهار: ع خير أن شاء الله
أم تركي: مع السلامه
أزهار: مع السلامه
أم تركي: ها متى الملكه؟
أم مشاري: البنت يبي لها تستعد يعني ع الأقل شهر
سيف بأحباط: يما حسو فيني شهـــر أنا ثلاث أسابيع ع أعصابي وبعد أنتظر شهر
أم تركي: وهو الصادق ولدي فرحو قلبه
لمى: السلاااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
لمى: مبروك يالمعرس
سيف متضايق: بيجي أجلي وأنا مابعد صرت معرس
لمى: خير وش صاير؟
أم مشاري: عيارته أخوك مستعجل ع الملكه
لمى: حددتو أو لأ؟
أم تركي: لا لسه ما شاورنا الرجال
لمى: الله يعينك ياسيف ترى الأسبوع الجاي يوم الأحد تبدأ أختباراتنا وما نخلص إلا بعد أسبوعين
سيف: مالي شغل أبي نملك قبل الإختبارات
أم فارس: البنت ما أستعدت ولا شي بكيفك هو
سيف: هي بتستعد وبتتعدل لمين لي أنا عادي أنا أبيها جرفليه مو لازم تتعدل ولا تستعد
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: أعصابك سيف بهدوء تناقش لاتهاجم
سيف: ياخالتي لاعت كبدي ثلاث أسابيع و4أيام وأنا أنتظر
أم فارس: خلاص وش رايكم تملكون هالأسبوع الخميس ملكه عائليه وبعد أختبارات حنين تسوون الحفله؟
سيف: ونعم الراي ياخالتي موافق
لمى: تخيلو البنت ما أستعدت إذا اليوم الثلاثاء وما بيمديها تطلع السوق يعني مابتقدر تجهز في يوم
أم فارس: لا لمى مو حفله بس يملكون وسيف يشوفها حتى مو ضروري تروحون تتعدولون ولا شي مسكين الولد تأزم نفسيا ها وش قلتو؟
أم تركي: خلاص بس نشاور الرجال ونرد خبر لبيت أبو وافي
سيف: لاحول لازم يعني؟
أم مشاري: أي يما لازم وش فيك
وبدت زحمتهم واللي تشارور الرجال واللي تتصل في بيت أم وافي والبنات يسولفون ع جنب ...
لمى: وحشتني حنون خل أتصل أشو وش حالها
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمى: وش صاير قلت شي يضحك؟
مشاعل: لا بس رنوش سبقتك
لمى: لاتقولون كلمتها؟
جهان: هي بس كلمتها توه جاي سيف أتصلت لها برجتها وتبشرها
لمى: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياعمري حنون وش سوت؟
عبير: أستحت مسكينه ماقدرت تتكلم
لمى: هههههههههههه الله يغربلك يارانيوه
رانيه: جزاتي أبي أبشرها قبل أهلها
أم تركي: ما أقول إلا الله يخلف عليك
رانيه: جميعا جدتي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أبو تركي-أبو مشاري: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
أبو تركي: خلاص الملكه الخميس
الكل: كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووش هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
وبدأت الفوضه والتخطيطات والزغاريت وبيت أبو وافي نفس الحال مزحومين في التجهيز للمكله ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه2 الفجر كان خالد عند البحر...
خالد..آآه مو حاله ياخالد ملكتك ع البنت بعد يومين وأنت كل يوم تعرف عنها شي تنصدم فيه أكثر ,,عمري في حياتي ماتخيلت أن أبو طارق رجل الأعمال المثقف يعامل بنته بهالطريقه أو يخليها مداس تحت رجلين بنته ومرته ياربي كيف بعاملها؟! وهي بتتقبلني أو لأ؟! ع بالي أني أنا بس اللي أنفرض علي الزواج اليوم عرفت من كلام الجوهره أني مو بس أنا اللي أنجبرت حتى البنت ماعرفت إلا بالصدفه ومزحومه مع التجهيزات,,آآه ياربي تقدرني وأسعدها حتى لو ما قدرت أسعدها أهم شي أني ما أظلمها وهذا عهد بيني وبين نفسي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 11:40م في فيلا أبو صقر ...
شهد: هلا بسام
بسام: هلا شهود حبيبتي هدأتي؟
شهد: الحمد لله
بسام: أن شاء الله شهر وبرد لك ويمكن أنزل إذا صارت عندي فرصه
شهد: بالتوفيق يالغالي
بسام: عاد ما أوصيك ع دراستك 
شهد: لا توصي وأنت بعد ما أوصيك ع دراستك
بسام: أن شاء الله,,محتاجه شي حبيبتي قبل أركب الطائره؟
شهد: تسلم لي
بسام: مثل ماوصيتك والرياض مو بعيده أي وقت تصير عندي فرصه بنزل لك ,,أهم شي ماتضايقين نفسك وتقصرين ع نفسك بشي وتهتمين بدراستك وأي شي ناقصك لاتترددين
شهد: تسلم لي حبيبي
بسام: يلا عمري باي
شهد: باي
شهد..قفلت من عند بسام وجلست أبكي تعلقت في بسام بشكل ماحد يتصوره صار كل حياتي حتى لمن كان موجود شي رسمي أنه يمرني كل يوم مو قادره أتصور أنه راح يغيب عني شهر الله يصبرني ,,أنا أبكي لكن ما أبكي عشان أن بسام بيسافر في شي حتى مو قادره أصارح نفسي فيه ياربي ساعدني جا ع بالي أرسل لبسام رساه رسلت له ...

""من فارق احبابه ظلم"

غلاك موجود واكيد
ماجد في هذا جديد
مادامك الحب الوحيد
عالروح والقلب انقسم

حاولت انا اخفي الجروح
عل وعسى يمكن تروح
جروح لك عنها ابوح
جروح من عانا الندم

ابكي على وقت مضى
لحبي على نار اللضى
عقبك ترى ضاق الفضا
واليوم شيفيد الندم"

شهد..طوالي لغيت الأرسال خفت بهالرساله أضايق بسام أو أنه يعرف الشي اللي مو قادره أصارح فيه نفسي"نامت شهد وهي ع هالحال" ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الثامن..
((هذا الجزء
-سعد وجنونه هل تتوقعون أنه راح يقدر يوقف ملكة سيف وحنين؟
-خالد ومصارحته للجوهره أصغر خواته عن شعوره والعهد اللي أخده بينه وبين نفسه ...
-شهد شنو الشيء اللي مخليها تبكي واللي ماتقدر تصارح فيه نفسها؟
-البارت الجاي ملكة سيف وحنين,,وملكة سمانه وخالد؟!
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووو كثير على البااااارت الحلوووووووووو
                        تحياتيوووووو؟؟

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

تشكرااات غاليتي مجنونه ع المرور والتواصل العطر

لاعدمناك

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء التاسع))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-اليوم الخميس عند بيت أبو وافي وبيت أبو مشاري ملكة سيف وحنين ...
-وملكة سمانه وخالد عند بيت أبو طارق وأبو خالد ...
تابعونا))

نبدأ..
"حبيبي إاآنت..ومن غيرك له بقلبي مكان..حياتي اإآنت..وما اعطي حياتي لغيرك مهما كان .."

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8 الصباح في فيلا أبو طارق ...
سمانه..صحيت من النوم مفزوعه طول الليل مانمت كنت أفكر وأبكي مدري شنو مصيري اليوم ملكتي محد صحاني من النوم ماعندي أم تهدأني تسولف معي تروح معي الصالون تتعب معي في عرسي تفرح لي تقر عينها بشوفتي عروسه صحيح البنات ماقصرو وحتى معلمتي فضيله وربي أستحيت منهم تعبو معي كثير طردت هالأفكار من بالي وقمت من ع السرير مريت عند المريا شفت وجهي منتفخ ودبلان من السهر والبكي خديت لي دش ع السريع وصليت لي ركعتين عشان أهدأ خلصت صلاة وسمعت صوت جوالي شفت رقمها أستحيت حدي أرد هالأنسانه تعبت معي كثير ولها فضل علي عمري ماراح أنساه رديت عليها ...
سمانه: هلا ماما
سمانه..ماماا مدري وش اللي خلاني أقول هالكلمه يمكن أواسي نفسي لأني هاليوم محتاجه لأمي أكثر من أي يوم صوتها شال جبال هموم من ع ظهري ...
فضيله: هلا ماما حبيبتي سمانه صاحيه؟؟
سمانه..هو أنا نمت عشان أصحى!! ...
سمانه: أي ماما صحيت
فضيله: يلا عشان نروح الصالون سوا أنا وأنتي والبنات
سمانه..فرحت لمن سمعتها تقول البنات راح يجون معانا حسيت أنهم خواتي وأبله فضيله أمي قلت بفرحه ...
سمانه: تسلمي لي ماما تعبتـ
فضيله: أششش أستحي ع وجهك وش هالكلام أنا أمك يلا أنا والبنات بنتقدم وأنتي أتصلي ع سحر وغدير ولا بتروحون معي؟؟
سمانه..هو أنا عارفه أن مرت أبوي ولمياء طالعين مع السايق بس أستحيت أقول ...
سمانه: لا تسلمين بروح مع غدير وسحر
فضيله: أوكي نشوفك هناك
سمانه: على خير أن شاء الله مع السلامه
فضيله: مع السلامه
سمانه..قفلت الجوال وطاحت دموع من عيني مدري ليه يمكن لأني حسيت في حد يهتم لي أووه صدق ماعندي سالفه أتصلت ع غدير .. هلا غدوره
غدير: هلا والله بالعروس كيف النفسيه؟
سمانه: أوووووه لا تذكريني
غدير: ههههههههههه الله يعينك يلا خمس دقايق وأحنا عندك
سمانه: أوكي أنا جاهزه
غدير: أوكي باي
سمانه: غدووور
غدير: هلا
سمانه: تدرين أبله فضيله بتتعدل معانا هي مع بناتها
غدير: أحلفي!!
سمانه: أكذب عليك أنا توها متصله لي
غدير: أوك يلا خمس دقايق وأحنا عندك مو تتأخرين
سمانه: طيب بااي
غدير: باي

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9 وربع في الصالون وصلو سمانه وغدير وسحر وبعدهم بربع ساعه وصلو فضيله والبنات ...
أم خالد وفضيله كانو جالسين سوا جت لعندهم سحر ...
فضيله: هلا ماما سحر
سحر: ياهلا فيك خالتي ,, يلا أنا أخرت أدوارنا عشان أنتو تخلصون بدري وتباشرون المعازيم
أم خالد: ماتقصرين ماماا
سحر: يلا تآمروني بشي؟
فضيله-أم خالد: سلامتك
سحر: يسلمكم يلا أنا أستأذن "وراحت عند البنات"
أم خالد: باين عليك متعلقه في سمانه كثير
فضيله: أكثر من ماتتصورين أنا ما أحب أن تكون لي علاقه خارجيه بطالباتي إلا عقب مايتخرجون إلا سمانه غير
أم خالد: الله يعينها نتحب وفي نفس الوقت تكسر الخاطر
فضيله: ديرو بالكم عليها تراها جوهرة
أم خالد: لاتوصين يا أم فيصل ,,عارفه أني بالغلط سألتها عن مرت أبوها وتغيرت ألونها
فضيله: الله يعينها مرت أبوها طالعه من صبح ربي عشان برستيجها وستايها ولا فكرت تباشر المعازيم أو حتى أنها تسأل بنت زوجها وش محتاجه
أم خالد: أنتي قلتيها بنت زوجها ,,الله يهديها بس أنا ماكنت أعرف عن معاملتها لسمانه بس البنات قالو لي لأني مدري عن الدنيا وكل مره تجينا سمانه أسألها عنها وهي تنحرج
فضيله: الله يعين
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
في نفس المكان عند البنات كانو جالسين يتفرجون ع ألبومات الميك آب ...
رزان: سمانه هذا حلو أحسه يناسبك
سمانه: مدري
دانا: سمانوه وش فيك كل شي بكيفكم ع راحتكم أنتي عروس أختاري اللي يعجبك لا تستحين أو وآخر شي ضروري أنك تكونين مقتنعه في شكلك
سمانه: ما أعرف أختار بروحي ساعدوني
غدير: من جد أنتي تحفه يلا خلصي عشان باقي عليك ميك آب وتصوير ووو....
سمانه بخوف: لاتذكريني
عهد: حرام عليكم لاتذكروها
سحر: سواء ذكرنها أو لأ هذي الحقيقه لا مفر
سمانه: عقبالكم
البنات: آآآآآآآآآآآميــــــــــــن
فضيله: آمين هااا
البنات تلعثموو ...
:كنت أقصد آمين يسعد سمانه وخالد
:كنت أقصد آمين يخليك لنا
:كنت أقصد آمين تطلع سمانه حلوة
:كنت أقصد آمين ينصر فلسطين ع الأستعمار الصهيوني
أم خالد-فضيله: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: الله يسعدكم جميعا يارب
أم خالد: إلا أم فهد ما جات؟؟
رزان: تعبانه شوي الليله راح تجي
أم خالد: الله يقومها بالسلامه
الكل: آآآآميــن
فضيله: حركات سمسوم
سمانه: تسلمين
عهد: مابعد يخلصون الحين بس سشوار باقي لهم التسريحه بتطلع سمسوم غييير شكل
دانا: هي بدون شي ماشاء الله عليها
فضيله: أي والله ربي يعمي عنك عيون الشياطين والأباليس
الكل: آميـــن
أم خالد: إلا وين الجوهره؟؟
سحر: مع ملاك مسوين صداقات
فضيله: ههههه زين والله أنا ساحبه ملوك معانا بالموت رضت تجي تقول ماعندها حد في عمرها حتى جابت معاها لابتوبها لاتمل
أم خالد: جبتي دواهم باللاب مستحيل يملون
الكل: هههههههههههههه
رزان: عمتي نسيت أقول لك
فضيله: قولي حبيبتي ...
رزان: الليله ملكة سيف أخو رانيه ع حنين
فضيله: ماشاء الله مو ناوين تروحون إذا ناوين تروحون قسمو نفسكم شوي هنا وشوي هناك
رزان: هههههههه لا رانيوه عزمتنا بس الملكه عائليه وفي بيت العروس فما له داعي نروح الحفله أن شاء الله بنروح
فضيله: ع خير ,,يلا بنات عن أذنكم
البنات: أذنك معك
أم خالد: ما أوصيكم ع عروستنا
الكل ضحك ع حمار سمانه: ههههههههه أن شاء الله
راحو أم خالد وفضيله مع بعض وضلو البنات ...
غدير تتكلم مع سحر بلإشارات والبنات مشغولات أشرت غدير لسحر بإشاره أنها تبي تجلس مع سمانه شوي بروحهم سحر طلعت مع البنات والبنات أخدو الموضوع برحابة صدر لأنهم عارفين علاقة سمانه بغدير ...
غدير: سمانه حبيبتي وش فيك
سمانه طاحت دموعها: مدري ياغدير حاسه أني مختنقه
غدير ضمتها: حبيبتي أنتي عروس أنتي سمانه القويه وين قوتك وين ...
سمانه: من وين لي القوه ياغدير أي قوه اللي تتكلمين عنها كلها قناع ثاني الكل يشوفني مبسوطه فاكرني من جد مبسوطه وأنا من داخلي أتقطع
غدير: فضفضي حبيبتي طلعي اللي في قلبك
سمانه: تخيلي حالتي أبي أحس أني زي كل البنات من أمس وأنا ع أعصابي وأحاتي ومحد معي في البيت طول الوقت بين أربع جدران أحاتي بروحي وأتقلب ع السرير أنتو كل شوي تتصلون علي تتطمنون صدقيني هالشيء هو اللي بكاني مدري كيف لمن تحسين نفسك وحيده والناس اللي المفروض أنهم يكونون حولك تلقينهم لاهين عنك تخيلي أشوف أختي ليلة ملكة صاحبتها كيف أنها مانامت وتجهز معاها وحتى النوم نامت معاها وأنا أختها حتى ماسألتني محتاجه شي أو لأ وأنتو ماقصرو معاي مدري ليه كل ما أشوف وقفتكم جنبي أحس أني ببكي
غدير: خلاص حبيبتي أحنا جنبك لاتبكين
سمانه: مو قادره أحط عيني في عينكم أنتي وسحر وأمك وأبله فضيله ودانا ورزان وعهد وحتى ملاك والجوهره ماتصدقون أنتو وش قد فرحتوني وقفتكم معاي عمري مابنسها لكم
غدير بمزح: عن العياره وش وقفتكم وما وقفتكم زي ماكرفنا في ملكتك تكرفين في ملكاتنا
سمانه: هههه أن شاء الله
غدير: هههه سمانوه مو قادره عليك كيف كذا تضحكين وتبكين في نفس الوقت؟!
سمانه: هههههههههههههههههههه
غدير: أي خلك كذا يلا أمسحي دموعك"سمانه مسحت دموعها" , "غدير شهقت بإستنكار: سمااااااااااااااانوه شوفي شعرك
سمانه بروعه: هاا
غدير: شوفي قدلتك وش صار فيها
سمانه شهقت: ياااااااربي
غدير: قومي قومي بس خليهم يسشورو لك عفستي الدنيا أهم شي ماتسويين لنا مناحه كل شوي تعفسين نفسك
سمانه: أن شاء الله
غدير: أكيد خلاص مافينا كل شوي نعدل لك شي إذا في شي في قلبك طلعيه قبل يحطون لك الميك آب
سمانه: هو بس شي لو أبكي من هنا لين سنه ماراح أطلع اللي في قلبي,,خليها ع ربك بس
غدير ضمتها: خلاص حبيبتي هدي نفسك هذا أختبار من رب العالمين لك كلنا حولك أنا وأمي والبنات وأبله فضيله وخالد صدقيني كلنا نحبك ياسمانه كلنا
سمانه: وأنا أحبكم ربي لايحرمني منكم
غدير بخبث: أهم شي خالد
سمانه: غديروووه خلاص عاد
غدير: أقول أنا حماتك طيعيني أمسحي دموعك ويلا أمشي معي يعدولو لك سشوارك عشان يبدون في التسريحه
سمانه: طيب

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ركزنا كثير ع سمانه لا ننسى عروستنا الثانيه حنين,,الساعه 10ونص الصباح في فيلا أبو وافي ...
كانت أنهار مشاركه حنين وجدانيا ونايمه معاها طبعا كانت حور بتنام معاهم بس طردوها خخخ واللي يشوف شكل أنهار يقول أنها هي اللي بتملك ساعه تهدأ حنين وساعه حنين تهدأها وما نامو إلا بعد شروق الشمس وطبعا حنين بتتعدل في مشغل أمها فماله داعي أنها تصحى بدري وعاد الكوابيس والأحلام حدّث ولا حرج مو بس حنين حتى أنهار مشاركتها من قلب ...
أنهار بصوت كله نوم: ألووو
سناء بلهجتها اللبنانيه: شو حبيبتي أنهار مابدكون تنزلو يلا شروفو أبل يزدحم الصالون
أنهار: طيب طيب شوي وأخلي حنينوه تنزل لينا وصلت؟
سناء: أي حبيبتي كلن الصبايا وصلو ,,لا تتأخرو أي حبايبي
أنهار: أن شاء الله باي
سناء: باي
أنهار: حنون حنين
حنين قامت مفزوعه: هااا
أنهار: بسم الله يلا الساعه صارت عشر أنزلي الصالون سناء تنتظرك
حنين: طيب آخد لي دش وأبدل ملابسي وأنزل بتتعدلين عند من؟؟
أنهار: بلا شك لينا وأنتي؟؟
حنين: الميك آب أمي والشعر سناء
أنهار: يلا يلا خلصي بسرعه
حنين: طيب
نزلو حنين وأنهار مع بعض لقو الكل متجمعين ع الفطور ...
حنين-أنهار: صباح الخيررر
الكل: صباح النور
أبو وافي: هلا هلا ببناتي
أنهار: هلا بك زود يبا
أو وافي: الله يحيك,,إلا العروس مو عاطيتنا وجه عسى بس مو زعلانه علينا؟؟
حنين بخجل: وش دعوه يبا
وافي: ياناااااااااس شوفو أختي تستحي ياحلوك مستحيه ياحنون
حنين: لا والله
وافي بعناد: مقدر ع الدلع أختي بس أنخطبت صارت رقيقه ياويلي
أزهار: وفوي حرام عليك أعقل عنها
حنين بصوت واطي: الله يراويني فيك ياوفوي
وافي: الله يسمع منك متى بس ياربي
أبو وافي: أستح ع وجهك
وافي: بنت أنا عشان أستحي لاحياء في الدين الزواج نصف الدين اليوم ياحنون راح تكملين نصف دينك...
أنهار: هههههههه وفوي وش فيك صاير كأنك عجوز قريح
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههاااي
أزهار: أكلي حنين ماما
حنين: آكل
وافي: عز الله بيتروع الرجال أكلي لا تفشلينا يفكرك أفريقيه ولا شي
حنين: وفووووووووي أعقل عني
وافي: ياعيووووووونه ماراح أعقل
أبو وافي: واااااافي وش فيك أحشمنا
وافي: لايبا بس جالس أمهد ليها عشن تتعلم ع الكلام الرومنسي لاتفشلنا مع الرجال
أبو وافي: أستح ع وجهك ياللوح
وافي: مقبوله يابو وافي بس عشانك أبو العروس
أنهار: يلا حنون هذا بيشيبك كفايه أنك قبل أمس صابغه شعرك مو ناقصين تردين تصبغينه اليوم
وافي: والله يلعبون عليكم يالبنات كان أنتظرتي تشيبين ولا تخسرين حالك
أزهار: وش حليلها بنتي جب بس جب ياللي ماتعرف
وافي: بعرف بس وش بقى من ملامحها اللي يشوفها مايقول هذي حنين
حنين: هيهيهي أجل خيالها عارفه أني حلويت
وافي: لا والله قبل أحلى قصي أضافرك لاتروعين الرجال يفكر وحش بيفترسه بهالمخالب
أنهار: جب بس بنشوف مرتك شتسوي في نفسها
عبد اللطيف خال حنين: السلاااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
عبد اللطيف: أحم يالله يالله
أنهار: ههههههههه تفضل هذي حنين
عبد اللطيف: من جد ,,أنا فاكر نفسي غلطان في العنوان أقول شاللي سوى بنات أختي شقر كذا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أزهار: وش رايك حلوة صح؟؟
عبد اللطيف: أي بصراحه شي سوو شعر غاده
أزهار: ولا يهمك ع يدي
أنهار: أيووووه يالخال أكشخخخخخخخخ هذا اللي يعرف مو اللي هنا"وتأشر ع وافي: ما أقو اللي مالت بس
حنين: هذا خدو له صوماليه يكون أحسن
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههه
وافي: هيهيهيهيهيهيهي ترى سيف كأنه هندي
حنين: لاوالله
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبد اللطيف: أحلىىىىى يالخال من الحين هااا
أنهار: الله يعينك ياحنون يلا يلا بس خل نروح الصالون
عبد اللطيف: أذن ترى أول شي صلو
أنهار: يووووه راح علينا الوقت وسناء ولينا ينتظرونا يلا حنون خل نصلي في المشغل عشان طوالي نتعدل عقب الصلاه
سالم: ع الساعه 2ونص أستعدي بابا حنين عشان الشيخ راح يجي يسمع موافقتك
حنين بحياء: أن شاء الله "وراحت مع أنهار عند المشغل"
أنهار وهي ماسكه مقبض الباب: تفضلي
حنين: ياربي أنهاروه خايفه
أنهار: يالبقره أحنا بندخلك الصالون مابندخلك عند سيف يلا حركي
حنين: لحظه باخد لي نفس
أنهار دفتها ودخلو سوا
البنات: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووش ...

طلت عروستنا يامحلا طلتها ..
طلت عروستنا وبيدها دبلتها ..
عروسنا غاليه وياكثر غلاوتها ..
كلنا نحبها وما راحت محبتها ..
طلت عروستنا والليله ملكتها ..
على الهادي صلينا بارينا يحفظها ..
طلت عروستنا وغار القمر من حلاوتها ..
ياربي تسعدها ومن عين الحساد تحفظها ..

وقام الرقص والفوضى والكل أستقبل حنين اللي تبوسها واللي تغني واللي ترقص وكأن الليله الزواج ما كأنه بس ملكه عاديه كانت أجواء الفرح ماليه المكان والبنات مسويين أجواء جنان وهم يمكيجون حنين وساعه يرقصون وساعه يغنون وساعه يكملون شغلهم ...
حنين..أشوف البنات من حولي يرقصون ويغنون وكأن الليله العرس جا في بالي ليلة الحفله والعرس وش بيسوون إذا الليله ملكه عاديه وسوو كذا من جد أنبسطت وأبتسمت لكن بس أتذكر أن الليله ملكتي وباشوف سيف ياااااااربي يجيني رعب من هالفكره ...
أزهار: حنين ماما كيف تبين شكل شعرك؟؟
حنين: أممم مابي شي ثقيل أبي شي بسيط
سناء: شو شي بسيط الليله ملكتك أنتي عروس عن الجنان حنين هي ليله مافي غيرا
حنين: أنتي قلتي ملكة مو حفلة ولا عرس بعدين إذا سويت ميك آب ثقيل الحين ليلة الحفلة مابيتغير شي
أزهار: حلو وأنا أقول كذا لأنه أول مره راح يشوفها الأفضل أنها تكون الأقرب إلى الطبيعه ولا وش رايك ماما؟؟
حنين: أي خلاص
أنهار: يلا حنون أبوي جا مع الشيخ يبي يسمع موافقتك وبعدها كملي سشوار شعرك
حنين..جاني مغص في بطني وأحترق وجهي وبلعت ريقي وكأن الضربه القاضيه جتني ...
أزهار: لاتخافين ماما راح أجي معك
أنهار: باجي معاكم أبي أشوف شكل حنينوه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سناء: ومين اللي مايبي يشوفا وراكن ماراح أتركن ياا
وتوجه الجيش مع حنين للمجلس وكلهم بعبايتهم ومتغطيين ...
أنفتح الباب شوي هنا حنين طاح قلبها ...
الشيخ من وراء الباب: هل تقبلين بسيف بن...... الـ......... زوجا لك ع سنة الله ورسوله؟؟..<<نسيت الباقي هع هع
حنين: ..................
أزهار أنقدتنها: نعم
الشيخ: مبروك وتقفل الباب
"سمعو طق ع الباب هنا حنين طاح قلبها"
أزهار: تفضل ماما وافي
وافي..بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شيسون هذول لايكون بس سيف بيتزوجهم كلهم خخخخ وين أروح أنا أيي أنتبهت لأمي وحنين وأنها فاتحين وجوههم ورحت عندهم تباوست مع أمي وبست راسها وباركت لها ونفس الشي حنين وأنهار ومديت الدفتر لحنين ...
وافي: هنا وقعي
حنين وقعت وعطته الدفتر ...
وافي رد سلم عليها وتباوس معاها: مبروووك
حنين بخجل والصوت ياذوبه يطلع: ربي يبارك فيك
أزهار: عقبالك ماما
وافي: الله يسمع منك مع السلامه "وطلع"
البنات: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووش
وفسخو عباياتهم وراحو ع المشغل وهم يغنون ويرقصون ...
لمى: السلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام
أنهار وهي تقرص وتردد الأغنيه: ياسامعين الصوت مجنون أنا فيها ماهي بحلوة موت بس ميتن فيها"وهي تهز كتفها في وجه لمى سلمت عليها وتباوست معاها: هلا وغلا بأخت المعرس
لمى وهي تضحك: أهلين بأخت العروس
أنهار: تعالي الحين أنا شسميك؟؟
لمى: هههههههههههههههههه مدري أصير لك مرت أخو أختك يعني أختك أسهل
أنهار: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,,لا تصيرين لي أخت رجل أختي
لمى: هههههههههههههههههه أعذرني تراني مخرفه
أنهار: الله يعين مانمت مع حنون
لمى: ههههههههههههههههههههه زي حال عبيروه ورانيوه الأمس
أنهار: هههههههههههههههه وينهم؟؟
لمى: جايبين لهم وحده تعدلهم في البيت لأن كلهم بس سشوار وميك آب عادي
أنهار: أهاا,,حلو مكياجي؟؟
لمى: رهييييييييييب ,,وين مرت أخوي؟؟
أنهار: مرت أخوك تصور لحظه تعالي معاي
دخلت لمى مع أنهار لغرفة التصوير لقت حنين تصلي: تقبل الله
حنين وقفت تسلم وتتباوس مع لمى وبهمس خجول: الله يبارك في عمرك
لمى: الله الله كل هالحلاه الله يساعد أخوي
حنين أبتسمت ...
لمى: هييييي حنون مو أول مره أشوفك خلي الحياء ع جنب شوي
حنين بخجل: ههه
أنهار: أبعرف بس وش راح تسوي هذي إذا دخل سيف
حنين أنمغص بطنها بمجرد أنهم جابو طاري سيف وضربت أنهار ع راسها ...
لمى: هههههههه الله يعينك ياحنون صدقيني عاذرتها لأني صرت في موقفها وربي صعبه لكن بعدين إذا تذكرتي حياك تضحكين ع نفسك
أنهار: ترى الحين بس نزل عليها الحياء من شوي فالتها ضحك ووناسه مع البنات
لمى: هههههههههههههههه الله يعينها"رن جوالها: أووووووه المعرس......................هههههههههههههههههه....  ...........................أنا مع العروس..................ههههه.......لايكون تبي تسمع صوتها تراني نحيسه..........................ههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه...........ياخجول أنت...........................متى راح توصل...........................يعني ماباقي شي...........................مين................عب  ير ورانيه!! عز الله زفوك ع مستشفى المجانين.................................ههههههههه  ههههههه........................مدري والله...................ما أتوقع لأن بس أنا وأمي وخواتك وخلاتي الصغار وخلات العروس وعماتها.........أي بس عائليه مافي ناس كثير....................خلاص أنتو خصلتو صح؟؟..................عارفه من العصر راح علي ماشفتك وأنت تملك.......................ههههه..............بالب  ركه.................خلاص نص ساعه وأكون ع الباب................راح أستقبلك........................ههههههه............  .....مو الحين راح تشوفها.................بعد ماتوصل أكيد يعني..............أي خلاص هي خلصت...............خلاص إذا وصلت عطيني رنه.............باي,
أنهار: لاتقولين الحين بيوصلون
لمى: أيوه هم ع وصول بس بيمر عبير ورانيه فاضحين الدنيا يبون يركبون مع المعرس
أنهار: هههههههههههههههههههههه يلا حنون أستعدي نفسيا
حنين "خدت نفس عميق"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

نطلع شوي من بيت أبو وافي ونروح لبيت أبو طارق // الساعه 8:12م في مجلس الرجال ....
مبارك..كنت أناظر وجه خالد ومركز ع تعابيره وهو يوقع ع عقد النكاح كأنه يوقع ع ورقة أو ملف في الشركه فجأه وقف القلم في يده خفت خالد يغير رايه أو شي هذا زواج مو لعبه التغيير اللي صار ع وجه خالد وترني ألف فكره وفكر جات في راسي يارب تعدي هالليله ع خير يارب ...
خالد..مسكت القلم وأنا حاس أني أوقع ع صفقة فيها مغامره ياتصيب ياتخيب أنتبهت للأسم!!!.. وقف القلم بيدي مو معقول مو معقول أكيد أنا أحلم صحيت من الأفكار اللي جات في راسي وقعت بسرعه وعطيتهم الدفتر حاس أن في عيون ضباب بس أسمع أصواتهم يباركون لي أسلم وأنا في عالم ثاني أفتر راسي مو قادر أركز مو عارف وش هالصدف الغريبه اللي تربطني بهالبنت حاس أني راح أتزوج بحر أسرار كل يوم أكتشف عنها سر جديد حاس أني أبي أفكر أسترخي مو وقت تبريكات وتصوير بس سكت قلت خل هالليله تمضي ع خير يارب ...
مبارك يهمس لخالد: خالد وش فيك مو طبيعي؟
خالد: خليها ع ربك مو وقته
مبارك: طيب أتصل ع أمك وخواتك عشان يسون لك طريق
خالد: أوكي
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
في نفس المكان عند النساء ...
سحر: ألووو....ما أسمع لحظه شوي بطلع برا........هلا خالد...........الحين بتدخل؟.................طيب طيب بسوي لك طريق.........مع السلامه,
دخلت سحر وأعلنو أن خالد راح يدخل والكل تغطو والبنات ضبطو شكل سمانه وسمانه حلت بها الصااااااااعقه ...
سمانه..خلاص مو قادره أثبت أحس كل جسمي يرقص من الخوف وحرارتي أرتفعت من الخوف حتى وصيت البنات وأبله فضيله يجلسون قبالي لأن سحر والجوهره راحو يدخلون خالد وغدير خليتها تجلس جنبي صارت تجيني أفكار غريبه من الخوف قالو لي أذكري الله أقري المعوذات أبدا ولاشي مو قادره أثبت غدير جنبي ساكته كأنها هي العروس ...
غدير..مستلمه سمسوم وطول الوقت أنا والبنات ضحك وطناز على حياها مع كذا قالت لي أجلس معاها يوم جا بيدخل خالد جا في بالي ليه تفاجئت لمن شافت أسم خالد وقت جات توقع وليه قالت لي حاسه أن الأسم مو غريب؟صحيح أني خديت الموضوع بمزح وقلت لها أخوي أو يمكن فارس أحلام الغفله اللي يجيلك في منامك خخخخ,,أووو دخل خالد وقفت جنب سمسوم ياربي حاسه أنها دفايه وصوت تنفسها أسمعه وصدها يرتفع وينزل من التوتر مسكت يدها وضغطت ع يدي أكثر ...
خالد..دخلت بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بيت أشباح داخل أنا خخخخ كله عواين مدري وين أروح متاهه الجوهره وسحر يمشوني لمحت غدير جالسه ع الكنب وجنبها سمانه منزله راسها توترت سلمت عليها وبست راسها وبعدها جلسنا ...
سمانه..سلم علي وباس راسي وأرتفعت حرارتي أكثر جلسنا ع ما طلبت منا المصوره أنا ساكته وهو ساكت غدير قامت كنت بقوم وراها بس ذكرت أني عروس وجلست مكاني ...
خالد أخيرا طلع من فمي سؤال بس الصوت ماطلع أضطريت أقرب منها: كيفك؟
سمانه..ياويلي ما توقعت أنه يقرب مني شايفه عواينهم من النقابات كلهم صغرو أكيد يضحكون حضراتهم مسويين بودوجاردات علينا ...
سمانه بهمس: بخير.............كيفك
خالد: تمام الحمد لله.........كيف الدراسه؟؟
سمانه..ذكرت الدراسه طموحي آآآآآآآآه في نص السنه زواجي الله أعلم أكمل دراستي أو لأ حاولت أخفي ملامحي ودموعي اللي شوي وبتطيح ...
سمانه: الحمد لله
لحظـ صمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــت ـات
جات فضيله سمانه قامت وضمتها ...
فضيله: مبروك ياماما
سمانه..مجرد أني شفت عيونها شفت حنان الأم اللي أنحرمت منه وأنا صغيره لا إرادي ضميتها بكل ماعندي وبكيت مدري ليه لمن أشوف حد يحبني ويخاف علي أبكي يمكن الدموع صارت وسيلتي في التعبير عن فرحي وعن حزني ...
فضيله: مبروك حبيبتي
سمانه: ربي يبارك فيك
فضيله: وش دعوه حبيبتي البكي يلا مسحي دموعك
سمانه: تذكرت أمي الله يرحمها تمنيتها معاي
فضيله: كلنا معاك ياحبيبتي كلنا معاك
سمانه: أحبكم
فضيله: وأحنا نحبك يلا عاد عن الدلاعه يلا عن البكي لا يطردنا خالد يقول بكتو زوجتي
سمانه بخجل تذكرت اللي حولها: هههههه
غدير دخلت في النص: ياسلاااام الحين الميك آب بيروح فيها
سمانه: ......................
فضيله: تعالي معي بعطيك علبة مبيض صلحيه ليها وأنتي سمسوم عن الدلع آخر مره تبكين
سمانه: أن شاء الله
خالد..كنت أراقب الموقف وأتأمل براءتها وهي تبكي بس ياترى مين هذي اللي تناديها ماما؟ ياربي حاس أن هالبنت لغز كبييير,,في نفس الوقت جالس مكاني ومو عارف وش أسوي موقف صعب ليلة الملكه تبكي مو عارف أهدأها ولا شي مابعد ناخد ع بعض ...
غدير وهي تعدل ميك آب سمانه: خلاص حبيبتي عن البكي عشان الحين تقطعون الكيكه
سمانه: أن شاء الله
جات الجوهره وحضنت خالد بقوووووووووه ...
الجوهره وهي شاقه الحلق وبروح مرحه: مبروك مبروك مبروك
خالد بنفس طريقتها المرحه والأبتسامه العريضه: الله يبارك في عمرك الله يبارك في عمرك الله يبارك في عمرك عقبالك عقبالك عقبالك
الكل ضحك ع طريقة خالد وهو يقلد الجوهر: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الجوهره: ههههههههه"ضمت سمانه: مبرووووك مرت أخوي
سمانه بخجل: الله يبارك فيك عقبالك
الجوهره: ياااااااارب
خالد ضربها ع راسها: هييييييييي شنو يارب
الجوهره وهي تحك راسها: أجل تبيني أعنس!!
خالد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الجوهره: يلا بروح أجيب عربة الضيافه لاتذبحني دانوه أستعدو
خالد: طيب ضفي وجهك
سمانه..ماتوقعته يمزح توقعته جدي بزياده لأني ماقد سمعت غدير تقول أنه يسولف أو يضحك معاهم بالعكس باين أنه علاقته بخواته حلوة بدايه موفقه يارب تمضي الليله ع خير ...
وصلت الكيكه وبدأو يقطعونها سوا ويأكلون بعض وبعدها العصير وبعد العصير الشبكه وبعد الشبكه زفوهم ع الغرفه و دخلو يصورون سوا وكانو أثنينهم متفاجئين من بعض كانو ينفدو طلبات المصوره بصمت مع أن الحياء مبين ع وجه سمانه إلا أنها ما أتحتجت ولا أعترضت ع الحركات اللي تطلبهم منها المصورة وخالد يحس لحياها بس مو قاردر يجادل ولا يرد المصورة يبي ينقد حياء سمانه في نفس الوقت مايبها تقول أنه ينفر منها أو أنه مايبي يتقرب منها فتنفدت الحركات كلها ...
مضت الليله ع خير بركة دعاء الكل ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9:15م في السيارة سيف عند فيلا أبو مشاري ...
سيف..ذييييييييب ولا متوتر ولا شي مين قال أن الملكة تخوف حطيت يدي ع الدركسون مابعد أضغط علي إلا ثنتين نطو ع راسي ...
عبير: هلا هلا بالمعرس
رانيه وهي تصفق: ياحي الله المعرس ياهلا باللي سبى قلبي و......"كفخه ع مخها: أيييييي
سيف: هههههههههههه وش اللي سبيت قلبك يالخبله أنا رجال متزوج
رانيه بلا مبلاه تكمل: هلا باللي سبى قلب حنون و..........."كفخه ع مخها":أيييييي
سيف: حنون أصغر عيالك هي
رانيه تغني بعدم مبلاه بالكفخه اللي جاتها:

لا يالغالي لالا,, يالغالي لا تقول أنك تغار يالغالي ...
محبتك فوق الراس ومكانك يظل عالي ...
لالا لاتقول أنك تغار يالغالي ...
ماهي غيره لاتقول ويظل مقامك عالي ...
مشكلتي أحبك ولا أزعل والله أعلم لي جفيت شاللي يجرا لي ...
لالا لاتقول أنك تغار يالغالي ...
أقسم لك أني أحبك وجاه الواحد العالي ...
كويت نار الشوق بجفاك وقلبي من غيرك خالي ...
لالا لاتقول أنك تغار يالغالي ...
من بين كل الناس حبيتك وأخترتك حبيبا لي ...
بدونك أنا ياحبيبي تتحطم آمالي ...
بدونك أنا ياحياتي بفتقـد ...
طيبتكـ حنانكـ وقلبك ونار الشوق تشتعل ...
غار بكيفك ياحياتي بس لاترحل ...
سحرني أسمك وحروفه وكلامل العسل ...
لالا لاتقول أنك تغار يالغالي ...

عبير: هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييياااااااااااااااااا  ااااا فنننننننن شيييييييييي خييييييييييييييال صوتك بصراحه بدعتي
رانيه: شكرا شكرا أخلتم تواضعنا
عبير: خليلوووه خليلووه ياهووووه أيوا عاشوووو
سيف: أهجدو أنت وياها لايفكروني فاعل خير مودي المجانين نزهه
عبير: ههههههههههههه سيفوه أنا خالتك
سيف: وأنا أكبر منك لاتسميني سيفووه
رانيه: لا أنا اليوم بغير أسمك بسميك عاشق بنت الـ****
سيف: والنعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ماغلطتي
عبير: بعرف بس كل العالم يخجلون ليلة ملكتهم وأنت فررررري قالب الدنيا
سيف: حد يستحي لأن حلمه بيتحقق؟؟
رانيه: أووووووووووووه الأخووو شاااااااعر
عبير: شاعر حنين
سيف: بعد قلبي حنين عندكم مانع
عبير: لا مو طبيعي ولد أختي الناس مايتغزلون إلا بعد أسبوعين إذا مسخوها مره أسبوع وإذا طولوها بعد الزواج وأنت من الحين طالع فيها شاعر
سيف: أحبهــــــــــــــا
رانيه: بجد أمك وجدتك ماخدين فيك مقلب
سيف: هههههههه ليه وش يقولون
رانيه: ساعه الله وكيلك وأحنا نقنعهم نبي نركب معاك في السياره يقولون الولد متوتر وبتوترونه أكثر برجتكم
سيف: ههههههههههههههههههههه ,,, يلا بدخل أتصلو ع لمى ملييييييييت من العصر وأحنا مالكين وللحين ماشفتها
عبير: أفاااا عليك,,هلا لمووونا..........بسررعه سيف مستعجل...........طيب لا تطولون................أوكي باي,
سيف: ها ندخل؟؟
عبير: بس بيعطون الحريم خبر أنهم يتغطون
سيف: من زينهم اللي يشوفني بناظرهم أصلا عندي قمر وش لي بالنجوم
رانيه: أحلىىىىىى من الحين بدأ التغزل أشك أن بعد شوي راح تصير أشياء أخرى
عبير: ههههههههههه أنتبه للبنت شوي شوي خف عليها مو من الحين تجلس تتغزل فيها
سيف: حلالي وش عليكم تغزلت فيها الحين لو أي وقت بكيفي أنا حر
عبير: ماعليه بس خفف الجرعه
سيف: لا حول بعدهم يتغطون من زين وجيههم يعني؟
عبير: بتصل للمى لاتموت علينا,,هلا لمونا...........سيف مستعجل بسرعه...........طيب من أي باب ندخل.............خلاص خله يطلع لنا.........باي,
سيف: وش صار؟
عبير: يلا الوليد أخوها الصغير بيطلع لنا هم في المجلس الكبير
رانيه: تعال أخوي بعدل شماغك"وهي تضبظ شماغه: أوووه رهييييييب يلايلا أدخل وإذا قالت لك حنين قمر قول لها رانيه اللي ضبطت شماغي
عبير: هههههههههههههه خبله رانيوه
الوليد سلم ع سيف وسيف لوى عليه وتباوس معاه ...
سيف: كيفك يابطل؟
الوليد: بخير كيفك أنت؟
سيف: بخير بس تكفى عاد وصلني عند أختك لا أنتحر
رانيه-عبير: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
الوليد: طيب تفضل من هنا
لمى فتحت الباب: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووش
وكل خلات سيف وعماته وخواته أستقبلوه وهم يسلمون عليه ويتباوسون معاه ...
أم تركي: تحب الكعبه ياولدي
سيف: أن شاء الله
مشاعل: مبرووووك سيوف
سيف: الله يبارك فيك
رانيه تخترق الصفوف لا سلام ولا كلام وهي تفسخ عبايتها وبصراخ: وينهااااااا وينهاااااااااا مرت أخويي؟؟؟
عبير تتبعها: وينها وينها مرت ولد أختي
الكل تسدحو من الضحك ع مهاجمة رانيه وعبير: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير سحبت سيف من يده: تعال تعال معاي
سيف راح معاها وهو يضحك وبهمس: والله أحسن شي سويتيه في عمرك
عبير: أعجبك هاا
سيف: أفا عليك بس
رانيه مسكته من اليد الثانيه وقامت ترقصه جاتهم أم تركي
أم تركي: يامجنونات تركو الولد هبلتو به كفايه عليه حياه
رانيه: والله أنك طرشه في الزفه ياجدتي
الكل مو قادرين يتنفسون من الضحك ع هبال عبير ورانيه وأنهار تصورهم ...
أم مشاري: شنو طرشه في الزفه رنوش أستحي عاد ع الأقل قدام الناس توك تعرفينهم
رانيه: كله واحد يما الحياء قطاع أرزاق
حنين..خلاص مو قادره أمسك ضحكتي وربي يضحكون ع توتري إلا أن حركاتهم مو طبيعيه تقرب سيف مني وراحت الضحكه قلبي طاح في معدتي ...
سيف سلم عليها وباس يدها وراسها: مبروك
حنين وراسها للأرض وبهمس خجول: ربي يبارك فيك
رانيه بهبال: بوسي راسه يلا يلا حركي
سيف نزل راسه لمستوى حنين<<مصدق حاله الأخ ...
حنين..ياربي من أول ليلة تمنيت الأرض تنشق وتبلعني قربه يوترني حطيت فمي ع عقاله عشان بس لا أحرجه ...
سيف..رفعت راسي وأنا فاطس ضحك ع هبال رانيوه تنفع حق آكشنات وحياء حنون ياويلي تهبل عارف أنها ما باستني لكن أنا لها تصبر علي شوي أوريها حياها كله أطلعه ...
الكل كانو يغنون ويرقصون ومسخره وضحك وهبال ...
لمى: مو كأن نسينا العرسان
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
أم مشاري: أستريحو ماما
جلسو حنين وسيف ,, كانت حنين لامه جسمها كله ماتبي تكون قريبه من سيف وهو كل ما بعدت قرب منها لين ماصار يفصل بينهم شي ...
سيف..صرت أسمع التبريكات من كل مكان صرت كأني مسجل أقول الله يبارك في عمركم الله يبارك في عمركم الله يبارك في عمركم الله يبارك في عمركم,,حتى لو محد بارك لي ...
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
عبير: علق المسجل
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
رانيه: هههههههههههه حط لك مسجل أريح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
سيف..أنحرجت رانيوه ما تعرف تسمع شي وتسكت تسوي نفسها ماسمعت خخخخخ ...
مشاعل: يلا قطعو الكيكه
وقفو سيف وحنين يقطعون الكيكه ...
سيف يهمس لحنين: أركدي شوي مو عارف أقص الكيكه خففي رجفتك
حنين أبتسمت بخجل وحاولت تضبط نفسها ...
عبير تهمس لرانيه: تتوقعين وش قال لها؟
رانيه: شكله فلها في التغزل
عبير: أي والله صادقه سكتي خل نشوف حركة شفايفهم عشان نعرف وش يقولون
رانيه: هههههههههههه منتي هينه
عبير: أفا عليك أعجبك صح؟
رانيه: تعجبيني ونص يلا خل نراقب حركة شفايفهم
نرجس: عبير ورانيه يتساسرون رحنا فيها
مشاعل: ههههههههه أنتي الصادقه يخططون ع آكشن
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمى راحت عند سيف وحنين تساعدهم ,,سيف حط لحنين قطعه كبيره ...
لمى: هههههههههههه حرام عليك سيفوه بتذبح البنت
سيف: من عندي ماتردها يلا أفتحي فمك
حنين فتحت فمها بنعومه ...
سيف: هه ماينفع معي أفتحي كبييييييير مثل التمساح
لمى: ههههههه سيف خلاص عاد
سيف حط القطعه عند فم حنين ,,حنين أكلت جزء صغير منها ...
سيف: كمليها
حنين بخجل: بس تسلم
لمى قطعت ليسف قطعه كبيره أكبر من اللي قطعها لحنين: يلا كله ا"عطت حنين الملعقه"
سيف مسك يد حنين: ما أبي من هذي أبي من اللي أكلتي منها
عبير-رانيه يصفرون ويستهبلون: أيوووووووووووواا عااااااااااااااااااااشوووووو أحلىىىىىىى
سيف يهمس للمى: كيف سمعوني هالمجانين؟
لمى: هههههههههه هالمره أنتبه زين
بعد ما أكلو سيف وحنين الكيكه جلسو يصورون معاهم عشان يتركونهم بروحهم والتصوير مسخره طبعا لأن أنهار اللي تصور بنقابها وتستحي تتكلم عشان أن سيف موجود وعبير ورانيه لاعبين الدور ...
أم تركي: يلا نترككم تاخدون راحتكم
عبير: لالالالالا ماما مايصر
رانيه توافقها: أي جدتي مايصير
أم تركي: الله يرجكم شاللي مايصير
عبير: جدة المعرس لازم تصورين معاهم بروحك
مشاعل: صح يمى أنتي وأم مشاري أم المعرس وجدته
حنين وسيف رجعو وقفو ...
أم مشاري: كيف نسوي؟
رانيه: أوقفو في الوسط جنب بعض وسيف وحنين وراكم مره سيف يبوس راس جدتي وحنين تبوس راس أمي والعكس وبعدين أنهار تسوي الصورة بالفتو لقطتين,الحركه عجبت الكل وسوها وصورو ...
أم تركي: ها الحين نطلع؟
عبير: مع السلامه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه طرده محترمه
الكل طلعو ظلو عبير ورانيه ومعاهم أم وافي وأنهار ...
أزهار: يلا ماما أنهار خل نطلع عشان ياخدون راحتهم العرسان
أنهار: بس خل ناخد لهم بعد ثلاث صور مع بعض وخلاص
بعد ماخلصت أنهار التصوير طلعت ومعاها رانيه وعبير وأم وافي قدامهم ...
رانيه: جايتني حره أبي أعرف شنو يسوون؟
عبير-أنهار: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أقول أنهار ماعندكم نافده ولا شي نروح نطل عليهم
أنهار: عندنا بس قريبه من غرفة أخوي يعني ما بناخد راحتنا
عبير: خساره
أنهار: يلا أنا عازمتكم ع سهره محترمه
رانيه: وين؟؟
أنهار: وين يعني في المشغل"فتحت الباب: تفضلو
عبير: زاد فضلك بس مايبون يتأخرون ترى أحنا جايين بس ندخل سيف الحين وصلو السيارات
أنهار: وش عليكم أطلعو مع سيف
رانيه: أي والله عشان نوفيك بالتفاصيل
أنهار: هههههههههههه يلا تعرفو ع الصبايا
رانيه وعبير كالعاده جلسو يسولفون مع الكوفيرات وكأنهم يعرفونهم من سنيييييييين وضحك ومسخره,,شوي وطلعت لينا من دورة المياه تكرمون ...
لينا: أوو عندنا ضيوف وما تخبروني أنا فرجيكن هيك أطلع للضيوف
رانيه: هههههههههههههه كله واحد "ووقفت تسلم عليها وتبوسها"
لينا: شو أسمك؟
رانيه: رانيه بس أسم الشهره رنوش
لينا: هههههههههههههه فيها أسم شهره كمان أي تشرفنا رنوش أنا لينا
رانيه: يووووووووووووو لييييييييييييييييييييينا
أنهار: وش صاير لايكون تعرفينها؟
رانيه: لابس حبيت أسألها عن عدنان
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لينا: هههههه وينو عدنان لسه ماشرف
رانيه: يوووو الله يجيبه أنا بعد تراني معنسه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لينا: لسه بدري ماشاء الله عليك صغيره
رانيه: أي صغيره صرت في ثالث ثانوي
سناء: أي كلنا معنسين بس حنوو صارت مدام بنفتقدها كتير
لينا: لأ سناء حنين مستحيل تنسانا وبزات أنتي أأرب وحده منا
سناء: أي أن شاء الله ربي يوفأآآ
الكل: آآآآآآميــــن
سناء: كيفا الحين خجلانا؟.
عبير: أي والله مستحيه
سناء: تؤبشني هي ربي يعينا,, خساره ماحضرت كان عندنا زباين
رانيه: يلا أن شاء الله الحفله راح تحضرون
:أكيد أصلا بنقفل الصالون ليلة الحفله
لينا: عندك صورة لخطيب حنين في الموبايل؟
رانيه: أيوا تفضلي
سناء: ييي ماشا الله يناسبا كتير
وقضو الليله وناسه وضحك وهبال وحنين وسيف توهم كان كلامهم قليل وسيف نزل عليه ملك لمن طلعو رانيه وعبير طلع حياه كله وراحت الجرئه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء التاسع
((هذا الجزء
-مضت ملكة حنين وسيف ع خير ياترى كيف بتكون علاقتهم مع بعض كـ مخطوبين؟؟
-مضت ملكة سمانه وخالد ع خير تتوقعون شاللي فاجئ خالد وهو يوقع العقد وشنو الأسرار اللي كل يوم يكتشفها عن سمانه؟؟
-سمانه وكلامها لغدير تتوقعون وين شافت أسم خالد قبل توقع العقد؟؟
-هذا البارت كانت الكاميرا موجهه ع العرسان بقية أبطالنا شنو المفاجئات اللي بانتظارهم؟؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

حبيت أخلي ملكة حنين وسمانه في نفس البارت عشان تشوفون الفرق وتعيشون الجو مع سمانه وش كثر تعاني !!

تحياااتي

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## أميرة الشوق

روآآيــه جونـــــآآآن

يسلموو يالغــلـآ

لي عوده بالتعليق على كل شخصيه في الروآيه

سـلـآم

----------


## snek

مشكوووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

أوووووووووه أميرووه نورتي

أنتظرك من زمان أقول وين اللي فاضحه الدنيا ومتحمسه تبيني أنزل الروايه

أثاريها معانا وأنا مو داريه تراني أشوف النور بس توني عارفه مصدره

يسلموووو غناتي ع المرور

وننتظر تعليقاتك

سلملم

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

snek

عواافي ع المرور

وأنا بنت وش دعوه مشكور

كل الوـوـود

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((جزء العاشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-مضى أسبوع ع ملكة سيف وحنين وبدأت أختبارات حنين ولمى,,
-الإختبارات النهائيه قربت وكل أبطالنا مزحومين,,
-سمانه بقى ع زواجها ثلاث أسابيع,,
تابعونا))

"دنياي بدونك..دنيا شمسها الألم..وقمر ليلها الندم..خلاص امسح اللي كتبته ياقلم,,, واكتب بداله:"دنياي ماتسوى يابعد قلبي,,, بدونك.. !""

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نروح لثلاثه من زمان ماتطمنا عليهم الساعه 7المغرب ...
في مطعم في فرنسا كانو فارس وفيصل وفهد مع بعض ومعاهم كم واحد من الشباب ...
فارس: يلا شباب أستأذن
:ع وين؟
فيصل: مو طايق الشقه والفندق متصلين علي عشان بينظفون وأغراضي هناك مستحيل أخلي العامل يدخل بروحه
:موفق
:ولازم أنتو الثلاثه تروحون سوا
فهد: أنا علي أختبار وبذاكر
فارس: وأنا الأهل متصلين يبون يكلموني
:أعذاركم جاهزه ماشاء الله
فيصل: ههههههههه فهود يبي يدرس صيف عشان يتخرج معانا في نفس السنه وأحنا لازم نصير معه
فهد: ماتقصر ياولد العمه
:بنت أنت تخاف تجلس بروحك في فرنسا؟
فهد: أففف شسوي أنا في فرنسا وبعدين حرام الواحد يشتاق لأهله ويحن لـ.....
:بس بس خف علينا يارومنسي أنت
:تلاقيه بينزل عشان يخطب
فهد: هههههههه تصدقون حطيتو الفكره في راسي
:ههههههه لايامعود كفايه علينا الأخ فيصل
فيصل: ههههههههههههههه شباب بتنتقل لكم العدوه
هزاع بلهجته الإماراتيه: إلا أنا ماتنتقل لي العدوه لو تسوون سحر
:ههههههههههههه أنت أسكت بس ياذوبك ع البنات اللي تغازلهم
هزاع: عايش شبابي شيخصكم فيني
:يؤؤ ماقلنا شي
فيصل: يلا شباب نستأذن
:مع السلامه
:فمان الله
:في وداعة الرحمن
:لاتقطعون
بعدها طلعو فهد وفارس وفيصل وراحو مع بعض الشقه فيصل دخل خدا له دش وطوالي فتح لابتوبه فتح المسن لقى دانا شابكه ...
نك دانا..كأني لوحه مكتوب عليها أذكر الله..كل من شافني قال ماشاء الله..((فيس مستحي))
نك فيصل.. ] [§¤°^°¤§][ قلت للدنيا برب قالت لي تيت خفت أصكها بلوك تعطيني دليت ][§¤°^°¤§][
فيصل: هلا وغلا دانينو
دانا: هلا فصولي أخوي الغالي وحشتني
فيصل: ههههههههههههه تسلمي
.كيف أمي وأبوي وخواتي؟؟
دانا: كلهم بخير يسألون عنك
.كيفك كيف فهود ولد خالي
فيصل: والله بخير
.دريتي؟؟
دانا: شنو؟؟
فيصل: فهود راح يدرس صيف عشان ينزل معي 
دانا: هههههههههههه حركات وش الطاري من زود الحب يعني؟؟
فيصل: هههههه شكله فهود مايقدر ع فراقنا مسكين الشباب مسوينه مسخره
دانا: خخخخخ عاد الشباب مايبي لهم شي عشان يسوون الواحد مسخر ينتظرون الزله
فيصل: أي والله
.بس تصدقين كذا أحسن أنا اللي أقترحت ع فهود
دانا: أيوه حتى عمتي وأمي يقولون أنهم متطمنين عليكم عشانكم مع بعض
فيصل: عاد أمي وعمتي فاكرينا بزران
دانا: أنت أحمد ربك صاحبتي فطستنا ضحك جدتها تسمي أمها الجاهله
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههههههه أي صاحبه أكيد رانيوه
دانا: بل أنت وش عرفك فيها؟
فيصل: مو بنت خالة فروس
دانا: أيووه عشانها بنت خالة حبيب قلبك
فيصل: أي حبيب قلبي الله يهديك هذا فارس أخو دنيا والله مايقصر محد يسوي اللي سواه معانا
دانا: الله يخليكم لبعض
فيصل: عارفه أنه خلص دراسته بس جالس عشان يساعد فهد وينتظر نتايجه بالمره وحفل تخرجه عقب ماتطلع نتايجه
دانا: ما شاء الله ربي لا يغير عليكم
فيصل: ياحليلها أم تركي جدته توني مكلمها قبل شوي
دانا: هههههههههههههههه حتى أم تركي تكلمونها؟؟
فيصل: إذا جلسنا في الصاله وفروس يكلمها بالمايك تقول له تبي تكلمنا
دانا: وش تقول لكم؟
فيصل: أنتبهو لبعض وكل واحد يهتم بالثاني ومن هالكلام بس من جد شكلها حبوبه
دانا: أي والله شبابيه بقوه ماشاء الله عليها
فيصل: أسمع فروس دوم مناقر معاها
دانا: حتى أحنا تتناقر معانا إذا زرنا رانيوه
فيصل: ههههههههه كويس
دانا: بقى لك كم وتنزل؟
فيصل: أممم 6شهور
دانا: ياااااااااي يعني بداية عطلة الصيف
فيصل: بالضبط
دانا: وناسه وفهد طبعا بينزل معاك؟
فيصل: أيوه خلاص بعد وش نجلس نسوي بنتخرج أن شاء الله كلها 6شهور
دانا: بالتوفيق 
فيصل: جميعا
.متى تبدأ أختباراتكم النهائيه؟
دانا: بقى4 أسابيع
فيصل: الله يعين
.خلاص يعني ببتخرجين؟
دانا: أي أتخرج تونا النصف الأول
فيصل: الله يعينكم عاد النسبه ما أوصيكم
دانا: لا توصي بنرفع راسكم أن شاء الله
فيصل: والنعــم
. أمي موجوده؟
دانا: أيوه لحظه بنزل بالاب كلمهم كلهم 
فيصل: طيب
في نفس المكان في غرفة نكسر الجدرا ونروح غرفة فهد,, فهد كان يسولف مع رزان ...
نك رزان.." خجول الورد ماينلام لأنكـ,,أغلى أنسان,,"
نك فهد.."ودي أغمض عين أفتحهآإا على اللقيآإا"
رزان: هلا هلا باللي يحبهـ قلبيـ
فهد: هلا خيه كيفك؟؟
رزان: بخير ياوجه الخير
.كيفك أنت؟؟
فهد: الحمد لله ما أشتكي
.كيف الدراسه أمي وأبوي وخالي وعمتي والبنات
رزان: كلهم بخير يسألون عنك
فهد: تسأل عنهم العافيه يارب
رزان: يعافيك
.كيف الدراسه أسمع يقولون تدرس صيف
فهد: والله ماشي الحال الشباب مو مقصرين
رزان: الله يخليكم لبعض
فهد: فروس خلص بس جالس ع راسنا ينتظر نتايجه
رزان: هههههههههههه شاللي مجلسه
فهد: تونا قبل شوي نتطنز عليه
رزان: ههههههههههه ليه؟؟
فهد: عندك مايك وربي زهقان أكتب
رزان: أيوه أقبل الدعوه
فهد: ألووو تسمعين؟؟
رزان: يس عاش من سمع هالصوت
فهد: عاش صوتك ههه مدري شنو يقولون
رزان: ههههههههههههههه يقولون عاشت أيامك
فهد: عاشت أيامك ,,وش كنا نقول قبل شوي؟
رزان: ع صاحبكم اللي خلص دراسه ولسه جالس معاكم
فهد: أييييييييه ههههههههههه فروس قبل شوي يقول لي فيصل يبي يحره عارف أنت ليه فروس مو راضي ينزل الشرقيه؟
رزان: ليه؟
فهد: لأنه واثق أنه بيرسب
رزان: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسكين وش قال؟؟
فهد: ماقال شي لأن كنا نتظنز دوم كذا نتناقر 
رزان: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووو
مريم: هلا ولدي
فهد: هلااااااااااااا بالغاليه
مريم: كيفك أخبارك ؟؟كيف فارس وفيصل
فهد: بخير يكرفون معي ههه
مريم: أجل خلصو دراسه وبيقت أنت
فهد: لايما فيصل باقي له 4مواد يخلص قبلي بشهرين وفروس خلص بس جالس عشان ينتظر نتايجه وحفل تخرج وبالمره يساعدنا مسكين مايقصر أن شاء الله بعد ثلاث أسابيع بينزل
مريم: ربي يوفقكم
فهد: آميــن ,,وين رزون؟
مريم: تذاكر قربت أمتحاناتها
فهد: الله يعينها ثالث
مريم: الله يعينها يارب
وجا عبد العزيز وكملو سوالف وضحك ...
في نفس المكان في غرفه ثانيه كان فارس يكلم أهله ...
فارس: السلام عليكم
عبير: هلا وغلا كيفك؟
فارس: بخيرات كيفك أنتي عبيروه؟
عبير: بخير ياللوح
فارس: وحشتيني ياجلفه
عبير: أونت أكثر ياحمار
فارس: كيف المعهد يابقره؟
عبير: الحمد لله كيف الدراسه معك ياثور؟
أم فارس جت جنب عبير تقرأ معاها وقانت تطقطق بلسانها: وش هالكلام الوسخ
عبير: ههههههههه خيو عاد أنا أقول لفروس حمار يعني بعد عمري
أم فارس: شغلي المايك بس الله يهديكم
فارس: ألووو يالوحه عبيروه يحليلك تبين تسمعين صوتي
أم فارس: ههههههه الله يهديكم بس وش هالكلام
فارس: هلا بالغاليه هلا بأم فااارس
أم فارس: هلا حبيبي
فارس: ماماااا أستحي يازين المزايين زيناه خل أدور لك واحد
جاسر: يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ أهل البيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت
فارس: ياحي أبو الجواسررررر
جاسر: هلا واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه بالخاااال
فارس: هلا بيييييييييييك من وين جاي؟
جاسر: توني موصل وؤل بيتهم خله يدرس قربت الإمتحانات
فارس: كويس أنا خلاص خلصت دراسه
جاسر: الحمد لله نجحت؟
فارس: لاوالله لسه أنتظر النتايج ع أعصابي
جاسر: الله يعين وأنت شمقعد في فرنسا للحين؟
فارس: أنتظر نتايجي وحفل التخرج بعد شهرين حاب أحظر وبالمره أساعد فهود مسكين يدرس صيف
أم فارس: كفو ولدي خليكم متعاونين 
جاسر: ومتى  يخلص فهد؟
فارس: بعد6شهور
أم تركي: هــــــــــــــــــــلا ولدي
فارس: هلا وغلا بدلوعة أبو تركي
أم تركي: هلا فيك
فارس: خلاص جدتي خطبت وحده فرنسيه مزيوووونه
أم تركي بمهاجمه: تفوووو عليك
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فارس: خلاص ياجدتي وش أسوي اللي صار صار والمره ع ذمتي وصار عند 3أولاد
أم تركي: لو تسويها أزعل عليك ولا أكلمك طول عمري
فارس: وش دعوه جدتي وش فيهم الفرنسيات الرسول ماحرم الزاج منهم
أم تركي: إذا تحبني مابتاخد إلا من بلدك
فارس: أكيد جدتي بس أمزح معك
أم تركي: الله يرجك ع بالي صدق
:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سيف: أحم أحم يالله
فارس: هلا بالعرييييييييييييييييييييس
سيف: هلا وغلا ولد الخاله كيفك؟
فارس: الحمد لله كيفك وكيف العروسه؟
سيف: لا تذكرني بس
فارس: عسى ماشر قيس بن المملوح؟؟
سيف: أختباراتها بدأت
فارس: ههههههههههههه الله يعينك يعني مسوي مقاطعه
سيف: أي والله
عبير: سيوفي حبيبي
سيف يقلد صوت عبير: وصلني لصاحبتي 
:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: نو نو نو 
سيف: وصلني الصيدليه وصلني المكتبه روح معي السوووق....<<جالس يعدد طلبات عبير المعتاده خخخخ
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فارس: قوم وصلها
سيف: عاد مادورت إلا تروح هالبيت تخليني أمر ع ديار ليلى
:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاسر: أحلى ياقيس
سيف: وأنت وش عندك وصلها أنا ما أقدر
فارس: بجد أنتو مجانين والله لو أني موجود وصلتك 
عبير: خلاص ما أروح مكان كل واحد يقطني ع الثاني
جاسر: قومي قومي عبوور نمزح
عبير: ع شرط تطلعني طلعه محترمه تخلي رانيوه تحتر
:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سيف: أهم شي رانيوه تحتر
:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاسر-عبير: مع السلامه
وطلعو مع بعض والباقي ظلو يكلمون فارس ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9وربع بعد العشاء في فيلا أبو وافي ...
كانت حنين تذاكر بصوت عالي ومندمجه رن جوالها ناظرت الرقم وأبتسمت ...
حنين بصوت واطي ممزوج بخجل: ألوو<<ماتنلام عروس جديده
سيف: السلام عليكم
حنين: وعليكم السلام
سيف: كيفك ؟
حنين: الحمد لله أنت؟
سيف: دامي سمعت صوتك بخير
حنين بخجل: عساك دوم مبسوط
سيف: جمعيا حبيبتي ,, كيف الدراسه معك؟
حنين: الحمد لله متعبه شوي بس يالله الحمد لله ع كل حال
سيف: موفقه ياحياتي 
حنين بخجل: تسلم
سيف: يلا حبيبتي لا أشغلك توصين شي؟
حنين: سلامتكـ
سيف: صحيح أي شي ناقصك لاتترددين تراني قريب
حنين: ماتقصر تسلم
جا صوت من برى بالتحديد من عند حنين ووصل لسيف ...
أزهار: ياماما ياحنين أرحمي حالك شوفي جسمك شلون صار من قلة الأكل قومي تعشي من جيتك من الجامعه ما أكلتي شي
حنين حطيت يدها ع السماعه عشان سيف مايسمع وقالت بصوت واطي: طيب يما دقايق أنا الحين أكلم"ردت فتحت السماعه: هلا
سيف: وش هالكلام اللي سمعته ليه ما تاكلين تبيني أزعل؟
حنين أنحرجت: إلا آكل
أزهار بصوت عالي قاصده عشان يسمع سيف: ماعليك منها ما تاكل شي من جيتها من الجامعه ما أكلت غير شيبس
حنين: .................<<من الفشله
سيف: عطيني عمتي
حنين عطت أمها الجوال وناظرتها بعتاب ...
أزهار: هلا سيف كيفك ماما؟
سيف: الحمد لله عمتي كيفك أنتي وعمي ووافي والبنات
أزهار: كلهم بخير
سيف: كيف حنين مع الإختبارات
أزهار: مأذيتني أذى حتى الغداء أوصله لها لعند غرفتها ولا يفيد صايره عصاه من قلة الأكل قول لها تاكل كان تطيعك
سيف: الله يعينها 
أزهار: ويعينك ,,كيفك مع الشغل وكيف الأهل؟
سيف: والله كل شي تمام والأهل يسألون عنكم
أزهار: تسأل عنهم العافيه ياربي يلا معاك خطيبتك سلم لي ع الوالد والأهل
سيف: يوصل
حنين: ألوو
سيف: هلا حنون
حنين: أهلين
سيف: وش فيك حبيبتي ما تاكلين كذا تخوفين أمك عليك 
حنين: إلا آكل بس أمي تبالغ
سيف: حبيبتي لازم تاكلين لو منسده نفسك من جلسة البيت أي وقت تآمرين بطلع معك تغيرين جو بس لازم تاكلين
حنين: أن شاء الله
سيف: متى أن شاء الله تخلص أمتحاناتك؟
حنين: الإثنين أن شاء الله
سيف: خلاص الإثنين أمرك في الجامعه إذا ماعندك مانع
حنين: تسلم 
سيف: يلا حبيبتي أشوفك الإثنين
حنين: ع خير أن شاء الله
سيف: مع السلامه وأنتبهي لنفسك وأكلي زين
حنين: أن شاء الله
سيف: أوامر شي حبيبتي؟
حنين: سلامتك
سيف: مع السلامه
حنين: حافظك ربي
حنين..قفلت جوالي وضميت الجهاز لصدري ...
أنهار: ياسلاااااام أدخلي أدخلي في الجهاز أحلى
حنين: أففففف وش فيكم علي خلوني براحتي قبل شوي أمي وقبلها حوروه والحين أنتي أبراج مراقبه!!
أنهار: بس بس بس آسفين وحقك علينا هذا جزاتي أبي أتطمن عليك؟
حنين: مشكوره عسى بس تطمنتي؟
أنهار: ياربي حنينوه وش فيك صرنا مانشوفك 24ساعه تذاكرين خفي شوي أرحمي عيونك
حنين: والله لا أنتي ولا غيرك بتنفعيني محد بينفعني غير دراستي
أنهار: حنون حبيبتي حرام عليك عطي الرجال ولو جزء من وقتك مو كل وقتك للدراسه
حنين: بجد أنهار حاسه أني أذاكر وأروح الجامعه ولسه أشياء أبي أذاكرها
أنهار: طيب ممكن تعطيني من وقتك شوي؟
حنين: أكيد حبيبتي أصلا أختباري بعد بكره
أنهار: خل نطلع الحديقه وربي لو أنا منك كان أختنقت يافي الصاله ع المرجوحه يافي غرفتك غيري جو
حنين شالت ملزمتها ونزلت مع أنهار وجلسو سوا قريب المسبح: تفضلي ..
أنهار: حنين خيه نصيحه خديها من أختك اللي أصغر منك الثقل زين بس مو كذا أحسك كثير مقصره بجد الرجال بيمل أنا ع بالي بتنخطبين بتخفين شوي عن الدراسه أثاريه زاد حالك أنا ما أقول لك أهملي دراستك بالعكس تعجبيني بس أنتي الحين غير أنتي مخطوبه من أنخطبتي كم مره أتصلتي ع سيف تسألين عنه؟!
حنين: ...........................
أنهار: خلاص براحتك إذا مو عاجبك الكلام
حنين: لا عادي قولي
أنهار: حنين أبيك تفهميني ما أبيك تفكريني حاسدك أو غايره منك بس عندك خطيبك ماشاء الله يحبك وأنتي ماقد أتصلتي عليه دايم هو اللي يتصل عليك مثل ما أنتي تحبين تعرفين أنه يحبك ويخاف عليك هو كمان يبي يحس بهالشعور
حنين: من اللي قال لك أني ما أتصل عليه؟
أنهار: محد قال لي بس واضح والأمس يوم عطيتيني جوالك عشان أوصف المشغل لصديقتك تأكدت صدقيني مو مراقبه ولا شي بس ما أبي حد يتكلم عليك
حنين: تسلمين
أنهار: صدقيني حنين تسمعيها مني أنا أختك ولا تسمعيها من حد غريب
حنين: ماتقصرين
أنهار: الرجال ياحنين محتاج أنك تتصلين له تقولين له متى بتجي مو دايم هو اللي يحدد متى بيجيك مو حلوة وربي يحس أنك متضايقه منه أنا عارفه أنك مو متضايقه لأني أختك بس مو الكل بيفسرها كذا
حنين: ............................
أنهار: ما أقو لك صيري جريئه بالعكس الثقل زين بس مو لهذي الدرجه
حنين: ..................................
أنهار: ما أضغط عليك شوي شوي أن شاء الله تتعودين الله يوفق لك أنا قايمه "قامت ولفت ظهرها بتمشي"
حنين: أنهار..
أنهار لفت وجهها لها: هلا
حنين: شكرا
أنهار: العفو أن شاء الله أنك ماتضايقتي من كلامي؟
حنين: لا بالعكس 
أنهار: يلا أستأذن وذاكري عدل طيب ؟
حنين: طيب
حنين..أحبك ياسيف أحبك بس مدري وش فيني آآآه ياليتها سهله علي مثل ماقالت أنهار يارب ساعدني ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 11في فيلا أبو مشاري ...
كانو وائل ورانيه جالسين في الصاله عن حساب يذاكرون بس الواقع مناقر وضحك ووناسه خخخ ...
سيف: السلاااام
رانيه: ولا إله إلا الله ولا إله إلا الله كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللششووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووششييسش عاااااااااااااااااشووو ياحي المعرس
وائل: هههههههههههه خبله أختكـ
سيف: الله يشافيها بس
وائل رفع كفوفه: يارب العبااااد آميـــن
رانيه وهي تدف سيف بكوعها: خبرنا من وين جا هااا ؟
سيف: هههههههه خبله من بيت جدتي
رانيه وهي تدفه بكوعها: عينااا
سيف: لاتبطين كبدي حنون عندهاا أمتحانات
رانيه: ههههههههههههههههههههههه أصعب منظر أن الواحد يشوف عشاق ولهان متعذب
سيف: وخري عن طريقتي بروح غرفتي
رانيه: لا تنسى تعزمها آخر يوم في أختباراتها
سيف: أنتظرك من زمان عزمتها وخلصت
رانيه: أحـــــــــلى ,,طيب خلصتو أغراض الحفله؟
سيف: أيوه الأمس رحنا مع ليلى وعبير
رانيه بقهر: وليه ماخدين معاكم عبيروه؟
سيف: خالة المعرس لازم تختار معانا
رانيه: تصبر علي الدبه يارب تكون ملكة جسور في فترة أختباراتها أو وهي متزوجه وحامل وماتقدر تطلع يارب
وائل: يادافع البلاء راحت فيها خالتي من هالدعوات
سيف: يلا ذاكرو عدل هاا
رانيه بقهر: وأحنا وش جالسين نسوي نلعب؟
سيف: ههههههههههههههههههههه مرتي بتخلص الإثنين ياسلاااااام
رانيه: أقول خف بس ع البنت توك أسبوع ويومين من خطبتها وأنت لازق فيها خف شوي علينا
سيف: أنقلعي حلاااااااالي وماعاش اللي يمنعني عن حلالي
رانيه: لالا لازم أعطي حنون وصايا قبل تتقابلون
سيف: أقول لاتخربين مرتي ذاكري بس "حط الكتاب في وجهها ورقى الدرج"
رانيه: أفففف يعني لازم نذاكر وربي مليت
وائل: أنا طالع باي
رانيه رفست الباب: أفففففف قهر قهر

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 5:14م في الرياض ...
بسام..توني راجع من الجامعه من ساعتين تقريبا كان اليوم متعب ياذوبي خلصت وما صدقت ع الله وأنسدحت ع السرير مسكت جوالي بكلم شهد آآآآآه وش قد واحشتني ياحبي لها زعلت كثير لمن سافرت يلا هانت كلها أسبوعين وأرجع يوووووووه تذكرت أن أختباراتهم بعد أسبوع يعني ماراح أشوفها إلا بعد3 أسابيع آآآآآه شيصبرني الله يعين رفعت جوالي وناظرت في الشاشه طلعت رقمها(الغاليه)توني بضغط ع الزر الأخضر سمعت صوت الجرص ياربي تعبان مين جايني الحين قمت بكسل وفتحت الباب تفاجئت الوجه غريب علي أول مره أشوفه ...
ماجد: السلام
بسام: وعليكم السلام
ماجد: بسام صح؟
بسام: أيوه بسام آمرني؟
ماجد: عارف أنك ماتعرفني ولا قد شفتني
بسام: للأسف ,, ممكن تعرفني بنفسك
ماجد: معاك ماجد
بسام: حياك تفضل
ماجد جلس ع الكنب: ماعليك زود
بسام: شنو تشرب؟
ماجد: أنا مو جاي آكل ولا أشرب أنا جاي عندي كلمتين وطالع
بسام: تفضل خوفتني لايكون في شيء صاير وأنا مدري؟
ماجد: هو مو بس شي اللي صاير صارت أشياء بس من زمان وأنا اليوم تذكرت
بسام: وهالأشياء أنا شنو دخلني فيها؟
ماجد: تفضل هالظرف وتعرف
بسام..مسكت الظرف فتحته طلعت أول صورة أنصدمـــــــــــت ماصدقت عيني أبتسامتها اللي تسحرني بس اللي عاطيني الصورة واحد غريب واحد غيري ماتمالكت أعصابي ورفعت يدي وعطيته كففففففف...
ماجد: مشكور ويجي منك أكثر بس حبيتك تعرف حقيقة زوجتك المصون باااي يازوج شــهد "طلع وصفق الباب وراه"
بسام.. طلع وخلاني بحيرتي طلع وخلاني مصدوووووم كيف شهد حبيبتي وخطيبتي تخونني ناظرتها يمكن أتوهم يمكن مو شهد وحدة ثانيه تأملت وجهها البريء عيونها حجابها الوردي وقميصها الأزرق الطويل مستحيل نفس الجسم نفس الطول نفس لون البشره حتى نفس لون التقويم الأزرق اللي في أسنانها دار راسي مو عارف أركز في شي كنت أنتظر اليوم اللي برجع فيه الشرقيه بس الحين كرهت الرجعه معقول طول هالفتره أنا مخدوع في شهد يعني أنا كنت مغفل حبيتها وصنتها وراعيت مشاعرها وهذي النهايه هذي النهايه أكتشف أن لها علاقه مع واحد غيري الأفكار توديني وتجيبني من كثر ما أنا مستنكر مرات أقول يمكن بالفتشوب مركبين الصور بس ينعرف تصوير حي وبنفس اللباس اللي قابلتني فيه آخر مره تخونني وهي ع ذمتي!! لو صورة صورتين يمكن أقول واصلينه بالغلط الا يعرفني ويعرف أسمي وأسمها وألبوم كامل أنا ماصار عندي ألبوم صورها يصير عند واحد غريب وبهالمستوى رميت الألبوم بقهر ياربي لييييييه لييييييييييييه حبيتها وربي حبيتها ...

"ياقلبي لاتستغرب كل ماتشوفه العيــــــــون,,’’عدوك يرحم حالك وأعز أحبابك يخـــــــــــون,,’’"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:12في فيلا ناصر ...
تعرفون البنات مو مع بعض كل وحده تذاكر بروحها في مكان,, كانت دانا ماخده لها بريك ورزان جالسه معها لأن أمها عندها موعد في المستشفى فـ مو حلوة تظل في البيت بروحها ...
فضيله: السلام عليكم
دانا-رزان: وعليكم السلام
فضيله: هلاااا رزاني عمه كيفك من متى أنتي هنا؟
رزان: الحمد لله بخير ,,توني جايه من شوي أمي عندها موعد
فضيله: نامي مع دانا غيرو جو
رزان: بعد الإختبارات أن شاء الله
فضيله: يلا بقى أسبوع وتبدأ أختباراتكم بالتوفيق يارب
رزان: جميعاً
فضيله: يلا أستأذن واليوم مافي طلعه من البيت راح أتصل ع أمك نامي مع دانا شتسويين في بيتكم بروحك بتملين
رزان: بس أمي بتظل بروحها الصباح
فضيله: إذا طلع أبوك يوصلها لنا يلا عن التغلي
رزان: هههه إذا أم فيصل طلبت من يقدر يردها!!
فضيله: تسلمين يالعمه يلا أستأذن
دانا-رزان: أذنك معك
دانا: هيااااا عاشت أمي عاشت والله محد يقدر يقنعك غيرها
رزان: أم فيصل الغاليه مانقدر نردها
دانا: مين الغاليه هي لو فيصل؟
رزان وردت خدودها: أثنينهم
دانا: مين تحبين أكثر؟
رزان: أوووه يلا عاد دانووه
دانا: تصدقين مو بس أنا اللي أموت عليك إذا حمرت خدودك حتى فيصل
رزان: هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهي ومتى قال لك فيصل؟
دانا: ههههههههه هو ماقال يعني قال لي مباشره
رزان: أحلفي أجل كيف عرفتي؟
دانا: ياحبك له بس يقول لك ياطويلة العمر مره كنتي داخله المطبخ وضمك فيصل من وراء ع باله أنك أنا
رزان: داااانوووه حرام لاتذكريني بذاك اليوم وربي بغيت أختفي من الوجود
دانا: أعظم شي يوم يبوسك
رزان: ياربي ليه دائما يصير لي معه كذا
دانا: لازم ياحبيبتي
رزان: ماعليه فشله
دانا: ياربي بجد حاسه لك أنتي بدون شي تستحين من ظلك كيف هالمواقف اللي تصير لك
رزان: أعظم شي لمن سحبني من قميصي وربي خلاااااااااص تسخنت 4أسابيع
دانا: ههههههههههههههههه هو حس لك لأنه كان من جد معصب فيني
رزان: يبي لنا نسوي له لك علامة فارقه عشان إذا جا فيصل
دانا: مشكل أنا عاد اللي أشبهك الناس يقولون أن أحنا نتشابه أنا أحس أن أحنا مانتشابه
رزان: يتهيأ لك بس أنا أملأ منك شوي
دانا: وأطول وأبيض أبي أعرف مافيهم عواين اللي يقولون عنا نتشابه
رزان: ههههههههههههه أنتي يبي لك تطولين شوي
دانا: أي والله ملاكوه صارت أطول مني
رزان: أي صح كيف سمعتي فيصل؟
دانا: الله رزون مانسيتي؟
رزان: يلا عاد دانوه قولي
دانا: بقول أممممـ عقب ماطلعت غرفة فيصل أشوف وش صاير سمعته يتكلم وهو ضام يدينه لصدره ويقول"وهي تقلد صوت فيصل: آآآه ياحيلها رزاني تجنن وهي مستحيه
رزان..رحت فيهاا الكلبه دانوه تعرف تسوي نفس صوته إذا كلمني أو كلم وحده من خواته يخلي صوته حنووون وناعم لأقصى حد ياقلبي هو يجنن ...
دانا بصراخ: هيييييييييي رزانووووه
رزان: همممممممم
دانا: يجنن أخوي صح؟
رزان وهي مو حاسه لنفسها: أيــه
دانا: ياعينــــــــــــــــــي رزون فيها شي صارت تتغزل في فيصل عينك عينك
رزان أنتبهت لنفسها: أأأ متى تغزلت أنا دانوه عاد خلاص 
دانا: والله أنتي وياه حالتكم حدها صعبه في الحب الله يساعد قلبكم بس
ملاك نطت عليهم: هي مع من؟
دانا: أقول ملكوو بره عندنا شي خاص
ملاك: مو جايه لك حبيبتي جايه أسلم ع رزان
دانا: سلمي وأطلعي
ملاك: ياربي كلكم صايرين جلفين كل هذا تأثير الإختبارات
دانا: ملكوو أحنا ثالث مو فاضيي لك ولخفة دمك أنقلعي أحسن
ملاك: اللي يشوف المذاكره مقطعه بعضها أطلع بكرامتي أحسن
رزان: الحين أنتي بتطلعين ولا سلمتي؟
ملاك: شسوي لكم ذاكرو أحسن باااي "وطلعت"
رزان: دانووه خفي ع ملكوو شوي تراها مراهقه
دانا: وش أسوي لها صايره تبط الكبد وحركاتها تنرفز
رزان: الله يعين بس إذا أحانا ماتحملناها من بيتحملها؟
دانا: يلا خلها ع ربك أن شاء الله تعقل
رزان: عهدوو متى بتجي؟
دانا: أوتدري أنك موجوده معي كان فجرتني أنا وياك
دانا: تعالي تعالي رزانوه
رزان: شنو؟
دانا: شوفي فيصل وش كاتب
رزان حمرت خدودها: وأنا وش دخلني يقصدك أنتي
دانا: لاوالله لايكون صار أسمي رزان ع غفله
رزان تقلد غلطة دانا في الراء: صار أسمي رزان
دانا: حرام عليك
رزان: هههههه دانوه ياتحفه يبي لك قاموس خاص مافيه حرف الراء كم سنه صار لك مانطقتي أسمي؟
دانا: شسوي إذا أنا كل ماقلت كلمه سويتوني مسخره عليها
رزان: والحظ أبد مو محالفك أكثرنا بحرف الراء لاحضي الشله كلها ((مرام-رانيه-رزان))بس أنتي اللي مو بحرف الراء
دانا: هو بس في الشله حتى العائله الكريمه أكثرهم بحرف الراء
رزان: ههههه تجنني في الغلطه والله تهبل
دانا: ما أحب حد يسمعني وأنا أنطق حرف الراء
رزان: هبالتك يالهبله أصلا كلهم مستجنيين ع غلطتك في الراء بس مايقولون قدامك عشان لاتستغرين
دانا: مدري ما أحب أقول شي فيه هالحرف قدامك وياذوووبي أما قدام الباقي لازم يعلقون لو نطقت حرف الراء
رزان: لاحول شكلنا بنغير أسمائنا
عهد: سلامٌ عليكم
رزان-دانا: هلا وغلا
عهد: رزون هنا وأنا مدري؟
رزان: بالصدفه كانو أمي وأبوي رايحين المستشفى وحطوني عندكم
عهد: حركات يعني أن شاء الله النومه عندنا؟
رزان: يس توها عمتي متصله ع أمي
عهد: ونااااااااااااسه يااانثووو
ملاك نطت عليهم: يادافع البلاء وش فيكم متوفي عندكم أحد أشكالكم كأنكم جالسين في عزاء
دانا: وقســـم ملاكوه لو ماتأدبتي عن حركاتك القرعه بتشوفين شي ماشفتيه
ملاك: هيهيهيهيهي مره قويه مسويه نفسك عدله عشان رزان موجوده؟
دانا: أقول برررررررره لا كفففف يعدل وجهك صايره ماتنطاقين
ملاك: قاعده ع كبدك
رزان: لحظه شوي ملوك أبيك بروحك
ملاك: طيب تعالي غرفتي
رزان دخلت غرفة ملاك وسكرت الباب وراها
ملاك: عارفه بتعطيني محاظرات
رزان: ملكووو أعقلي وش فيك؟
ملاك: رزان خلينا حبايب أحسن
رزان: لا ملاك ماراح أخليك كذا مو أنا أختك صح؟؟
ملاك: أيوه بس خلك بعيده
رزان: أنتي تحرجيني كذا ملاك صدقيني إذا جيتي تعاندين خواتك وأنا موجوده ما أعرف مع مين أصير
ملاك: ماطلبت معك تصيرين في صفي
رزان: مانلعب كره عشان في صفك أو ضدك حنا خوات
ملاك: رزان حاسه أنك تبين تكسبين الكل إذا عشان فيصل تطمني ماراح أمنع حد إذا جا فيصل بيخطبك
رزان تنرفزت رفعت يدها وردت نزلتها وهي تزفر من العصبيه ...
ملاك: ياطيبه أنتي ياحنونه ياهااادئه يامؤدبه أضربي
رزان..ماتوقعت هالكلام يطلع من ملاك الصغيره هذا وأنا أحاول قدر الأمكان وأجاهد نفسي أني ما أتعلق في فيصل كثير تضايقت وربي تضايقت طلعت من غرفة ملاك رحت أنسدحت في غرفة عهد ما أبي أبكي ما أبي أضعف فيصل للحين مو خطيبي ولا زوجي ومو من حقي أفكر فيه صعبه أني أحس نفسي محبوبه عند الكل وأكتشف راي أصغر وحده فيهم اللي هي ملاك ع بالها أني أعاملهم زين عشان فيصل!! هم أهلي وفيصل ولد عمتي وولد خالي غريب عني كيف تفكر ملاك؟! ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

دانا: رزانووووو ع بالي بعدك مع ملكووو
رزان: ههههههه لا أنا هنا جيت أنسدح شوي
عهد: لايكون بس ملكو رمت عليك كم كلمه صايره هالأيام لسانها يلوط آذانها
رزان: لالالا وش عليكم فتره وتعدي أن شاء الله تكبر وتعقل
دانا: الله يسمع منك
عهد: تدري أنا ودانو كل يوم نطردها من الغرفه هههه صارت تنام في غرفتها أو مع ماما إذا بابا مو موجود
رزان: أقول أنتبهو لأختكم شوي وتطلعون عنها
دانا: هههههههههههههههه آآآآآآه يارزون عارفه فيصلووه ذال أمي يبي يخطب نزلته طوالي
رزان حمرت: وأنا شيدخلني؟
عهد: ههههههههههههههههههه لايكون بيخطب بنت الجيران؟
دانا: لايمكن يبي رزان تدور له مره هالله هالله بالمره الزينه
رزان زاد حمارها: أفااا عليك قولي المواصفات ولد العمه يآمر
عهد: دانوه الله لايهينك أرفعي يدك مسجله صوته
رزان: وليه تحطين صوته؟
دانا: هههههههههههه عهدوو قالو صوت المرأه عوره يمكن فيصل صوته عوره
عهد: لا مو عوره بس ناس يستحون يسمعوه
دانا: وش عليك منهم حطيه بس أحلى مقطع لمن قال
عهد حطت يدها ع فم دانا: يالخبله لاتقولين خليها تسمعها بصوته
رزان: ومين قال أني أبي أسمعه ؟
عهد حطت صوت فيصل وهو يكلم أمه خليكم تعيشون الجو وندخل معاهم ...
فيصل: حرام عليكم يما والله تعبت وأنا أنتظرها من لمن كنا صغار
فضيله: ههههههههه عارفه ياحبيبي وربي بس تجي راح أخطبها لك بس مو الحين البنت تدرس
فيصل: وقسم ماراح أمنعها عن دراستها بس بنملك وإذا تبي بساعدها في دراستها
فضيله: طيب حبيبي أنت تدرس خليها إذا تخرجت
فيصل: آآآه يما مليت كل الشباب اللي معي معهم حريمهم
فضيله: مو الحين ماما صدقني الوضع مو أوكي البنت أختباراتها النهائيه قربت ما نبي نشغلها بالتفكير
فيصل: والخطاب اللي كسرو باب بيتهم والله كل مايقولون لفهد رزان خاطبينها يطيح قلبي في سروالي لحد ماينتهي الموضوع
فضيله: البنت ماتفكر في الزواج الحين حتى لو خطبتها ماراح توافق
فيصل: والله وأنا حلفت
فضيله: هههههههههه فيصل خلاص بتحلف ع شنوو؟
فيصل: نزلتي الجايه أول يوم قبل لا أنام تملكون لي عليها
فضليه: هههههههههههههههههههه خلاص ولا يهمك يالغالي بس ع موافقة البنت
فيصل: شنو ترفض وليه ترفض أصلا
فضيله: يالواثق لازم ناخد راي البنت
فيصل: بتوافق صح يما؟
فضيله: والله مدري كل شي جايز
فيصل: إذا ما أخدتها ماراح آخد غيرها
فضيله: ههههههههههه فيصل يما كأنك فيلتها أستح أنا أمك
فيصل: شسوي يايما أحبها
فضيله: هههه الله يغربلك ع هالجرأه من وين جايبها ؟
فيصل: شسوي في نفسي يايما طيب وحليو واللي في قلبي ع لساني
فضيله: أبي أعرف الشي اللي أنا مو مستوعبته أنت ويا هالجرأه بتاخد رزان الخجوله كيف!!ماتركبون ع بعض
فيصل: لا والله نركب صدقيني أنا خجول بس قدامك أصير قليل حياء مدري ليه
فضيله: ههههههههههه من زود الإحترام
فصيل: يسلم لي راسك يايما بس بقول لك وش رايك في رزان؟
فضيله: ههههههههه فسخ الحياء ولدي
فيصل: يلا يما وش رايك فيها ؟
فضيله: خوش بنت وأتمناها لك أكثر مما أنت تتمناها لنفسك
فيصل تحمس: كذابه
فضيله: وعمى أنا كذابه
فيصل: يؤؤؤ يمى أقصد يعني أنتي ماتتمنين رزان لي كثر ما أنا أتمناها
فضيله: قوم روح الجامعه لا تروح عليك المحاظره
فيصل: أووووو نسيت نفسي يما سوالفك ماتنمل وإذا كانت عن رزان تكون أحلى وودي أغيب عن الجامعه
فضليه: هييييي روح لا ما أعرسك ع رزان
فيصل: آآسف آآسف يلا صااااااااااااااروخ بروح الجامعه
فضيله: هههههههه الله يهديك موفق يالغالي
فيصل: بوسي رزان عني
فضيله: أستـــــــح ياقليل الأدب عيييييب
فيصل: أأأ آسف قصدي سلمي عليها
فضيله: يلا يلا لاتتأخر الله يهديك بس
فيصل: مع السلامه
نرجع للبنات اللي سوو رزان فرهدووو<<فرهدو يعني مسخره بقوه ...
عهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه آآآآآآآآآآآه مسكينه أمي هههههههههههههههههههه طفشها فيصلوه
دانا وهي تمسح دموعها من كثر الضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يقول بوسي رزان عني تعالي رزان أبرد خاطر أخوي"باست رزان ورزان مو حاسه للدنيا: هههههههههههه حلفي مو أحلى بوسه في حياتك هذي طعمها خاااص مرسال الغرام
رزان: هاااااا
عهد: صح رزون؟ 
رزان اللي ماتدري وين ربي حاطها: صـح الصـح
دانا: ههههههههههههه ياويلي رزان حاشتها عدوه
رزان: عدوة شنو؟
عهد: هذي اللي ماتبي تسمع المقطع وبلمت كذا كيف لو تبي تسمعه؟
وظلو البنات مستلمين رزان ...
دخلت عليهم مها: السلااااااام
قامو البنات يسلمو ع مها ويرحبون فيها ...
مها جلست: أبي أسمع المقطع
عهد شالت الفلاش حطتها تحت فخدها بربكه: ممممـ...أأ..مـ..هــ..أأ....أي مقطع؟
مها: عن العباطه سامعه كل تعليقاتكم ع هالفقيره ونهاية المقطع يلا حطوه ياما سويناها من قبلكم
دانا: عددددددددل أكيد سوتوها في طلال وريهام
مها: هو بس في طلال وريهام خلني ساكته أحسن
عهد: يلا يلا قولي عاد خيوو نمووووون
مها: ما أبي أخربكم
دانا: يلا عاد أحنا نبي نخترب
مها: لحظه..."رفعت جوالها"ألووو........هلا أم شوق............هلا وغلا فيك................أكيييييييد منيمين رجالكم وسهرانين..................ههههههههه...............  ..أنا توني واصله بيتنا وجالسه مع البنات...........................ههههههههههههه....  ....حياكم.................خلاص ننتظركم...............باي,
رزان: لاتقولين هاربين من عند رجالهم؟
مها: كالعاده نامو رجالهم وجالسين تحت مع بعض
دانا: بصراحه تكسرين الخاطر مها يبي لك تسكنين معاهم
مها: ليه مو عاجبتكم؟
عهد: أفااا عليك خيووو والله أحسن شي أنك قريبه منا
مها: الله يستر لكن إذا خطب راشد كيف بتطلع مرته
رزان: عااااادي حتى لو طلعت دلوعه وياي وشايفه حالها هنادي تعدلها
مها: ههههههههههه هنادي ماتقصر
هنادي فتحت الباب: وش فيها هنادي؟
البنات قامو يسلمو ع هنادي ورؤى وريهام وبعدها جلسو ...
هنادي: وش كنتو تحشون؟
مها: هههههههه بس كنا نسولف ع إذا خطب راشد وأنكم تتمنون أن تطلع له وحده أوكي
دانا مو قادره توقف ضحك: ههههههههههههههههه
رؤى: دانوه يالنتفه وش فيك؟
دانا: ههههههههه ما أتخيل كيف أنتو هاربين من رجالكم لهدرجه جلستنا حلوة؟
ريهام: ههههههههههههههه أنا بصراحه ماهربت أصلا طلال عنده شغل وطالع الشركه
رزان: يما يطلع للشركه هالوقت؟
ريهام: أيوه
عهد: ماتخافين؟
ريهام: شنوو أخاف في بيت بروحي أنا أحنا مجمع سكاني يعني لازم يكون حد موجود
دانا: ههههههههه أهم شي ماتسعون صراخ بعض
رؤى: هناااادي أقووووول
هنادي: هههههههههههه عادي خليهم يستفيدون
دانا: تعجبيني أم شوووق
عهد: إلا صحيح وينها شوق؟
هنادي: نايمه مع أبوها ياذوبي ع جسوم
رزان: كيف يعني طلعتو بدون لا تقولون لهم؟
هنادي: هههههههه بصراحه أنا ما أقدر أشوفهم يطلعون وأنا لأ,, هم كانو رجالهم صاحيين لمن طلعو وأنا سلمان نايم كتبت له رساله وطلعت
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
عهد: يا أبضايه أنتي
هنادي: لأن هو عارف أن أحنا جالسين تحت مع بعض وعاطيني أذن مفتوح فـ عادي يعني لو طلعتجيت بيتكم
دانا: ومين اللي وصلكم؟
ريهام: من غيره رشود
هنادي بمزح: ع طاري رشود وش رايك دانا نخطبك له
دانا: لاوالله
هنادي: ع يدي وافقي عشان يصير بيتك مثل تفصيل بيتي وتصيرين جارتنا
عهد: عدل ترويج مزبوط إذا ماتبي راشد عادي أنا آخده
ريهام: ياحسرتي عليك يا أخوي خانووووووك خانوووووووووك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: أمززززززح
هناي: وهي الصادقه ما لك إلا فهد
عهد نزلت راسها بخجل ...
دانا: لاحول عدتها رزان
رزان وهي تقلد غلطة دانا في الراء: عدتها رزان جب بس جب
هنادي: أيــــــــــــــه عرفت وش فيه حميي
الكل أصطفو جنبها ,,
:شنوو؟
:وش فيه؟
:يلا بسرعه قولي حمستينا
هنادي: أسمه راشد
:وخير
:وش صار لو أسمه راشد؟
هنادي: يعني دانوه ماتبيه عشان لاتنطق حرف الراء
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مها: ويلي ههههههههه آه باموت
ملاك دخلت وشافتهم متجمعين وتفاجئت: لاتقولون مطلقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مها: حماااااره فال الله ولا فالك
دانا: صايره دفشه ماتعرفت تتكلم
هنادي: لحظه لحظه ملاك يقلون صايره دفشه تحبين حبيبتي؟
ملاك: لالا وش اللي أحب
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: أجل مالك حق تصيرين دفشه أي عذر ثاني مو مقبول
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رؤى: ليه الاب مشغل؟
مها: ذكرتيني ذكرت الله بالشهاده
رزان: أستأذن
مها: ملاك حبيبتي
ملاك: خلاص خلاص بطلع
هنادي: عطوني حبال بربط رزانوه السالفه فيها أن
رزان: بروح أشرب مويه
هنادي عطت رزان مويه: هذي مويه أشربي ,,يلا بنشوف شنو في الاب
مها: قصدكم بتسمعون وحطت المقطع
عقب ماخلص المقطع الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: هههههههههه عرفت ليه رزان بتشرب مويه
ريهام: تعجبيني خيه منتي سهله
مها: ياويلي أخوي متعذب بالحب
رؤى: خل نروح لأقرب مصمم كلها 6شهور وتملك رزان
الكل يضحكون وماسكين بطونهم والتعليقات والوناسه ...
عهد: الله عليكم ماهقيتها
هنادي: ماهقيتي شنو؟
عهد: الحين عن حساب خواتنا الكبار يعلمونا يلقون علينا محاظرات ولا تجسسو في النهايه يتجسسون معنا
مها: عادي غير فيصل حلاااااال
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
وكملو السهره ضحك ووناسه وهبال ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء العاشر
((هذا الجزء
-شهد وبسام كيف راح تكون علاقتهم بعد الكلام اللي سمعه بسام شهد؟
-حنين وسيف شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم؟
-سمانه وخالد هالبارت ماتطمنا عليهم تتوقعون شنو صار عليهم؟
-أبطالنا اللي في فرنسا بقى 6شهور وينورون الشرقيه وحطو مليون خط عند فيصل
-بطلاتنا المشغولات في دراستهم وأمتحاناتهم اللي حدها قربت شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم؟؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحيااتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووووووووووووو خيتووو دآنه العشاااق ..ْ~
  على الجزء الرووووووووعهـ...~
  تحياااتي...~

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووو دانة العشاق 
عالجززء الروووعة
ننتظر الباااااارت الجديد...!!

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

العفووو غاليتي مجنونه ..

مرورك الأروع يالغلآ ..

لاعدمناك يارب ..

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

أحلى ماخلق ربي ..

ولووو يالغلا ..

مرورك الأروع ..

ولعيونكم البارت راح ينزل ..

.
.
.

سوري ياجماعه حاسه أني جالسه أسرع معاكم بس خاطري أخلص الروايه قبل المدارس والزنقه ..

تحيااااتي

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الحادي عشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-أخيرا مضت أيام الأختبارات ثقيله ع الكل وكلن ينتظر شيء مميز شاللي بانتظار أبطالنا؟!
-تعالو معاي نشوف حال أبطانا في يوم الأحد بكره الإثنين راح يكون آخر يوم عند البعض والبعض راح يكون آخر يوم عندهم الثلاثاء <<بالتوفيق للجميع ...
تابعونا))

"يدق القلب بغيابك حسبت أنه يدق مشتاق..أثاري القلب ينذرني بيموت بسبة غيابك!!"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

محطتنا الأولى في هذا البارت بشوية مرح نروح لبنات الثانويه اللي توهم طالعين من قاعة الإختبار ...
الساعه 8:14ص في مدرسة البنات ...
رانيه: يامستجيب للداعي
جب دعوتي بسراعي
أشفي جميع أوجاعي
يامرتجى يارحمن
مرام جت وبسطت جنبها وشاركتها: أغفر لعبد مذنب
من الخطايا يسكب
بالحب ساكن يخرب
طه شفيع النيران
أنا قابلت يالغالي
دانا: يامستجيب للداعي
جب دعوتي بسراعي
أشفي جميع أوجاعي
يامرتجى يارحمن
رانيه: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد
البنات: كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
رانيه: ها بنات وش سويتو؟
مرام: أنا ماراح أتأكد من إجاباتي بعدين يجيني أكتئاب نفسي
رانيه: أنا ماراح أناقش إلا اللي متأكده أنهم صح
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: هآآآآآآي
رانيه-مرام-دانا: أهلين
مرام: شنو سويتي؟
عهد: الحمد لله كلووو تمامووو
دانا: وين رزون؟
رانيه: يعني ماتعرفينها لازم تختم القرآن وتحل الورقه وترد تختم القرآن وتراجع وترد تختم القرآن وتراجع وبعدها تفكر تسلم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: ع هالسالفه مابتطلع إلا بعد سنه
رزان: قوووووه ع الحلوين
رانيه: لين طريت الحمار
دانا: جا لك ركض كفك
رانيه مدت كفها: هههههههههههه نسألك الدعاء رزون
رزان: علينا الدعاء وع الله الإجابه طالعه من المسجد أنا؟
رانيه: أنتي قالبه القاعه مسجد
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: ياناثووووو بكره آخر يوم وناسه
دانا: حاسه أني مابعرف أذاكر اليوم من الوناسه
رانيه: كلنا ياقلبي
عهد: شوي أستأذن عندي لكم مفاجئه
رزان: عهدو حتى في المدرسه مفاجئات!!
عهد: في وحده راح تجي تجلس معانا كانت متردده بس أنا أقنعتها
رانيه: يااااااااااي تحمست يلا بسرعه
دانا: تتوقعون من؟
رزان: بصراحه في بالي وحده بس مو متأكده
مرام: يمكن وحده من صاحبات عهد
رانيه: ياحليلها عهود قاسمه حالها بالنص شوي معانا وشوي مع صاحباتها
دانا: هههههههههه كأنها رجال أبو مرتين
الكل ضحك ع التشبيه: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد تقربت منهم ووحده وراها: يلا تعالي
رانيه: مين الأخت اللي خايفه نحسدها
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: تعالي تعالي عن الحياء ترانا نتكيف مع كل الفئات والأعمار"قامت بتشجع البنت اللي مع عهد: عاشت عاشت
البنات يرددون: عاشت عاشت
رانيه: صفقه صفه
البنات يصفقووون
"أنتبهت عهد للوجه وسكتت"
كل البنات سكتو لسكوت رانيه وملامح الصدمه اللي ع وجهها ...
عهد حست أن الجو تكهرب: تفضلي شهد
البنات بصوت واحد: شهــــــــــــــد
شهد: آسفه إذا ضايقتكم أستأذن
رزان قامت ضمتها: لا ضايقتينا ولا شي وحشتينا بجد شهود
كل البنات قامو وضمو شهد وكأنهم مو شايفينها من سنين وبعدها جلسو ...
شهد بصوت واطي ومرخيه راسها: ممكن تعطوني فرصه أتكلم وأشرح لكم موقفي؟
رانيه: والله ما له داعي أنتي رجعتي شهد الأوليه وهذا أهم شي
دانا: لا رانيه خليها تتكلم تطلع اللي في قلبها
شهد: أول شي أنا أحبكم ولا شفت صديقات زيكم من لمن كنت في متوسط وأنا أغلط كنتو توجهوني وتنصحوني مع أن مافي فوارق كثيره بالسن إلا أنا أنتو عندكم حد ينصحكم وأنا لأ,, صحيح أن ماعندي حد ينصحني في البيت لكن لقيتكم الخوات نصحتوني ولا أستجبت لكم ولولاكم كان ممكن أسوي أكثر الحين بس عرفت قدركم وليتني عرفت من زمان تدرون متى عرفت لمن أبتعدو عني كل صديقاتي اللي جروني لأشياء كنت بضيع بسببها لمن حسدوني عشاني أنخطبت قبلهم وحاولو يفرقون بيني وبين خطيبي الحين عرفت آسفه وربي آسفه
كل البنات كانو يستمعون لشهد ودموعهم ع وشك أن تطيح مرام ضمت شهد: الله لايفرقنا
البنات دموعهم ع وشك النزول الموقف مؤثر بالنسبه لهم ...
رانيه: هههههههههههههههه ناقصنا موسيقى حزينه وننزل روسنا ونبكي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: الحمد لله أن شهوده رجعت لنا أختنا الصغيره هذا أهم شي
شهد: يعني مو زعلانين مني؟
دانا: خبله لو ماتفهمين في خوات يزعلون من أختهم؟
شهد: لا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: سولفي لنا عن أخبارك كيفك مع الخطوبه؟
شهد نزلت راسها: الحمد لله تمام عقبالكم
البنات: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
رانيه: عاد ما أوصيك شهود هالله هالله بالكورسات الزينه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: ولا يهمك كورسات حصريه وش تبين بعد؟
رانيه: سلامتك يالغلا جميلك ع راسي من فووووق
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: عاد تصدقون مسكينه ملكوو أختباراتهم للثلاثاء
رانيه: أجل أنا بنام معاكم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: ياحبك للشماته
رانيه: يووووووه صح ذكرت
:شنو؟
:خير؟
:وش صاير؟
رانيه: وؤل أخوي أختباراتهم للثلاثاء
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: ياصبـــــــــره
رانيه: وأزيدك من الشعر بيت بخلي عبيرو وجسور ينامو معي
رزان: بعــــــــد مو كفايه عليه أنتي
عهد: مسكين شفقت بحاله
رانيه: وش رايكم تجون معي ونسوي أزعاج عشان يحتر عدل
شهد: ياصبره هالأخو عليك لو أنا منه كان هاجرت من السعوديه مره وحده
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: طلبتكم قولو تم
:تم
:أنتي تآمرين
:ومين يقدر يرد رزونه؟
:أخلصي<<رانيه ماعندها تفاهم خخخ
رزان: بكره تنزلون معي البيت
عهد-دانا: يــــــس تم
رزان: وأنتو؟
شهد: مدري ع بسام بسأله وبرد عليك
رانيه: ليه وينه فيه؟
شهد: في الرياض ياخد ماجستير
دانا: ماشاء الله ربي يوفقه ويوفقك معاه
الكل: آآآآآميـــــــــن
رزان: وأنتي رقيه؟
رانيه: أنا وراي شغــــل
رزان: عدال يالبزنس وش عندك؟
رانيه: أبي أعزم عبيروه وجسروه عشان نعاند وؤل
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: حرام عليك 
رانيه: خلاص أعفيت عن وؤل عشانكم بس أشاور الحكومه وأرد لكم خبر
رزان: وأنتي مرامي؟
مرام: ما أقدر تخيلي........
رزان: بس بس أولاد وما عندنا والبيت مافيه حد غيري أنا وماما وماما يمكن تطلع يعني بنظل بروحنا إيزي
مرام: وأبوك
رزان: بابا يرجع من الدوام يتغدى وبعد الغداء يجلس في مكتبه يتقهوى وبعدها ينام وجلسته يطلع يخلص الشغل اللي عنده
دانا: يلا مراموه مالك حجه
مرام: مدري بكره برد لكم خبر
رانيه: لاحول بتعقد مجلس الشورى مع أهلها
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: مسكينه ملكوه وراها مذاكره يوم الإثنين
عهد: الحين اللي يشوفها بتجلس معانا لو ماعليها إختبار
رزان: عشان كذا أنا بعزمكم في بيتنا لأسباب عده لأن ماعندنا أولاد وبتاخدون راحتكم أكثر ولأن ماعندنا حد عليه أختبارات ولأني أحبكم وخاطري أجمعكم
رانيه: هـــــــــــــــــــــــــييييييييآآآ عاشت رزان
عهد: أجل من بكره بنحط ملابسنا في بيتكم قبل نجي المدرسه
رانيه: بالله وأنا شسوي؟
رزان: أحملي ملابسك معك في المدرسه ولا تنسون تحملون لبستين عشان ننور المسبح
رانيه: أفاعليكم أنا بقص الشريط
عهد: وأنا شسوي إذا أنتو تسبحون؟
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أجلسي ناظرينا
عهد: لاوالله بس أنا؟
شهد: أنا بعد
رانيه: عادي تسبحون سوو لنا البركه حمراء أجواء رومنسيه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:جرفليه
:وووووووووووع
رانيه: مساكين كسرو خاطري خلاص خل نلغي السباحه
عهد: لا تسبحو بالعافيه معاي شهود
دانا: مو لله صايره طيبه
رانيه: طمعانه بالكورسات
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: عاد شهود نبي نشوف صور حفلتك وعقدك
شهد: أفا عليكم بس كيف أوصلهم؟
رزان: طلعتنا من المدرسه نمرهم
رانيه: خلاص أنا بعد تمرون بيتنا آخد ملابسي وعبايتي الكتف ما أبي أسوي حوادث بعباية الراس
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: خلاص مايهمكم نشتري لكم فطور وآيسكريم من باسكن
عهد: يآآآآآآآآي حركات
بعدها رن الجرص وكلن راح ع بيته ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

نروح لبطلة من بطلاتنا البارت اللي راح ما تطمنا عليها ...
الساعه 7:40ص في مدرسة سمانه كانت سمانه في قاعة الإختبار ...
سمانه..توقفت عن الحل دارت الدنيا في عيني صرت ما أشوف غير خطوط وضباب قدام عيني صداع غريب جاني مو قادره أركز في الورقه غمضت عيني ومسحت وجهي وكملت حل الأسئله سؤالين ورجع لي نفس الصداع ...
الأبله: سمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
كل الطالبات في ذهووووووول شي غريب أن طالبه تطيح في قاعة الإختبارات والأبله عند كرسي سمانه تحاول تساعدها عشان توقف والمراقبه الثانيه تهدء البنات اللي بدأت فوضتهم ...
فضيله..حسيت شي غريب صاير مدري ليه قلت للوكيله تضيف الموجهات ورحت أمر ع القاعات شفت قاعه متجمعين عليها المعلمات وفوضة البنات رحت وأنا مصدومه مدري ليه بس شفت القاعه جت في بالي سمانه دخلت شفتها مثل قطعة القماش الهزيله مو قادره تقوم ع طولها والأبلة ساندتها ...
فضيله: سلامات سلامات ساعديني أبله خل نوصلها غرفة الأسعاف وجيبي معاك ورقتها بنات هدوووء ما حصل إلا الخير
فضيله..حاولت أصحيها البنت شكلها تعبانه أسمعها تمتم بكلمات ونباضات قلبها كل ماجاها تزيد مالي إلا حل واحد طلبت من العامله والأبلة يجلسون معاها ورحت للقاعه اللي فيها غدير ...
فضيله: السلام عليكم
الكل: وااااااااا عليكم الســــــــــــــــلام وحمة الله وبركاته
فضيله: غدير الـ****
غدير: نعم أبلة
فضيله: خلصتي؟
غدير بدون ماتنتبه لنفسها: سمانه وش فيها؟
فضيله: مافيها إلا العافيه خلصتي؟
غدير: أيوه خلصت
فضيله: تعالي حبيبتي إذا بتسلمين ورقتك أو إذا بتجين تختبرين عندي كيفك
غدير سلمت ورقتها وراحت مع فضيله
فضيله تمهد لغدير عشا ماتتفاجئ من شكل سمانه: ترى سمانه بخير تطمني بس تعبت شوي ونبيك تتصلين ع حد من الأهل عشان نتطمن عليها مو تخافين أن شاء الله مافيها إلا العافيه
غدير: طيب أبله أبي أشوفها
غدير..دخلت وشفتها طوالي ضميتها مو أول مرة أشوفها بهالحاله دوم تتعذب ولا تشكي لأحد التفت لأبله فضيله ناظرتني بعتب بمعنى وش قلنا ...
غدير: طيب أبي أكلم خالد
فضيله: تفضلي هذا جوالي مو تخوفيه لكن
غدير: أن شاء الله,, ألووو..............خالد وينك................لالا لاتخاف أنا في المدرسه.............مافينا شي بس سمانه تعبانه..................خلاص تعال......................لاتنسى بطاقتك عشان تقدر تاخدنا.............................طيب مع السلامه,

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:**:*:*:*:

الساعه 9:40ص في الجامعه ...
كانو حنين ولمى في الكفتيريا ...
لمى: أستعدي ترى سيوف ع وصول
حنين: ياربي خايفه
لمى: أي خوف تراك شهر وشويه مخطوبه
حنين: بس ماتعودت أطلع معاه بروحنا
لمى: الله يوفقكم
حنين: آآميــن,,حلو شكلي؟
لمى: خيااااااااااالي شكلك تعالي دورة المياه عشان تعرفين أنتي تضبطي الميك آب أحسن مني
حنين: يلا
لمى: ما أبي ميك آب
حنين: يلا عاد سوي تغيير لمشعل
لمى: أوكي دامه منك مقدر أردك
بدأت حنين تمكيج لمى دخلت أنهار ...
أنهار: وييييييه جايه من مبنانا لمبناكم نسيت أنك راح تروحين مع سيف
حنين: ههههههههه
لمى: زين الله جابك ضبطي لحنون الميك آب
حنين: لا بس كذا ما أبي أكثر
أنهار: شنو ماتبين أكثر رايحه المدرسه أنتي عن الدلع
حنين: الحين بلبس النقاب وإذا حطيت لي ميك آب لازم أغطيه
أنهار: حصلت لها حجه الأخت
لمى: إذا لفتك خفيفه مو مشكله حطي غطى خفيف
حنين: خلاص براحتكم
أنهار: ماباحط لك ثقيل بخليه حلو في نفس الوقت ناعم عشان يوم الأربعاء حفلتك
"وجلسو البنات يسولفون بعد كذا وصل سيف وراحت حنين عند البوابه ومعاها أنهار ولمى"
حنين: لمى تعالي معي
لمى: عن الدلع وش بيسوي فيك أخوي؟
أنهار: وش رايك بعد تاخدين معك بنات الجامعه كلهم
لمى: يلا مشعل وصل شوفيه هذا اللي نزل له سيف
حنين: الحمد لله وقفو قريبين من بعض
أنهار: هههههههههههههه حلوة لو وقفو قريبين وش اللي بيختلف؟
حنين: مدري
لمى: وصل سواقكم يلا أنهار روحي أنا بوصل حنون
أنهار: بالتوفيق باي
لمى وحنين وصلو مع بعض قريب من سيايرهم ركبت حنين جنب سيف ...
حنين بخجل: السلام عليكم
سيف: هلا وغلا وعليكم السلام
عم الصمت شغل سيف أغنية محمد الزيلعي ...

مرحبا بقدوم خلي يوم جاني في محلي
ياهلا وألفين سهلا والمهلي مايولي,,
مرحبا بقدوم خلي يوم جاني في محلي
ياهلا وألفين سهلا والمهلي مايولي,,
مرحبا بقدوم خلي,,
مرحبا بقدوم خلي يوم جاني في محلي
ياهلا وألفين سهلا والمهلي مايولي,,
مرحبا بقدوم خلي,,
يلا حيه وحي زوده حي في درب النشامه,,
عيني وقلبي وقفو له,,
ينثر الورد لترابه,,
مرحبا باللي لفاني ومن غلاتي لي تعنى,,
أشهد أنه من لفاني أسفر له القلب وغنى,,
سعد يومي بشروني أنه بيجيني هنيا,,
الله لايحرم عيوني شوفته في كل جيه,,

خلصت الأغنيه كانت حنين مبسوطه كثير من حركة سيف أبتسم ولف لها ...
سيف: وش رايك في ذوقي؟
حنين: كلك ذوق تسلم
سيف يبي يسولف: التكيف مطبوط
حنين: أيوه
سيف: مو بردانه؟
حنين: شوي
سيف: كيف تقدمين في الإختبارات؟
حنين: الحمد لله
سيف: الحمد لله أجل اليوم آخر يوم
حنين: أيوه
سيف: متى أن شاء الله نتائجكم؟
حنين: أمممم تقريباً بعد أسبوعين
سيف: بالتوفيق حبيبتي
حنين: جميعاً
سيف: وين خاطرك نروح؟
حنين: براحتك
سيف: خلاص خل نروح الكورنيش شوي قبل يأذن عشا إذا أذن بنروح المسجد
حنين: أوكي براحتك
حنين..وصلنا الكورنيش كان سيف يحاول أنه يتقرب مني يسألني عن حالي كان يحاول يكسر الحواجز اللي أنا حاطتها كل مره أخطط لليوم اللي راح أشوف فيه سيف وأني بكسر الحواجز وبتقرب منه بس مدري شاللي يمنعني ياذوربي أقول له كلمتين ع بعض دايم هو اللي يسولف تذكرت كلام أنهار أختي تمنيت أني لو أقدر أطبقه مثل ما قلت لأنهار أن شاء الله ياليت بس ياليت مد لي يده أستحيت من نفسي أرده مسكت يده وشفت أبتسامته ملت وجهه أنبسطت هذي الإبتسامه اللي أموت عليها بيدي بس ياليتني أقدر أسعدك ياسيف حاولت وحاولت ليه من أشوفك ما أعرف أعبر عن اللي في نفسي ليه ما أقدر أظهر مشاعري ...
سيف: حنيني
حنين: هلا 
سيف: وين سرحتي؟
حنين: أبد معك
سيف: تحبين تجلسين؟
حنين: مدري براحتك
سيف: أنتي داخلك مسجل يقول براحتك أبي أسمع صوتك في شي غير هالكلمه
حنين: ..................................
سيف: يلا أبي الشي اللي يريحك تبين نجلس ع البحر ولا نمشي؟
حنين: مدري أحس الشمس أحترت شوي
سيف: خلاص حبيبتي خل نرجع السياره
حنين..ركبنا السيارة وأنا مستحيه من نفسي كان الجو هاااادئ أنتبهت لسيف يناظرني نزلت عيوني تفاجئت لمن مسك يدي وباسها جاني شعور غرييييييب مدري ليه أنا أنفر منه كذا سحبت يدي بخفه وعيوني مارفعتها رفعت عيوني لقيت أن أحنا في مكان فاضي مافيه إلا أحنا زادت نبضات قلبي ...
سيف: حنون حبيبتي أفتحي وجهك مافيه حد
حنين..خفت من منظر وجهي كيف بيكون خفت أن الميك آب سال من الشمس أو أن شكلي تلخبط بعد تردد فتحت وجهي لقيت سيف يناظرني وهو سارح سكت وأنتظرته هو اللي يتكلم ...
سيف..سبحان الله عمري ماشفت ولا باشوف بنت بجمالها الحمد لله لك ياربي لأنك عطيتني البنت اللي قلبي حبها وأختارها أنتبهت للصمت ورفعت دقن حنين بصبعي ...
سيف: ها حنون حبيبتي تعبانه من الجامعه والمشاوير؟
حنين: لا عادي
سيف..ظلينا ع هالحال حنين كان كلامها قليل وأنا أحاول أسولف تندمج معي شوي بس دقايق ويرجع حياها يمكن لأنها توها عروس أو أنها مستحيه حاولت أعذرها وما أضغط عليها قدر الأمكان رحنا المطعم تغدينا والله أنا حسيت أني تغديت بروحي خخخ وبعدها طلبت لنا آيسكريم من باسكن ورحنا ناكله ع البحر زين لكن هالمره أحس حنين أكلت ولو قليل أما أنا خلصت آيسكريمي كامل خخخ وبعدها رجعتها بيتهم جلست معاها هي مع أبوها وأخوها كانت أجرأ شوي يمكن لأن أخوها وأبوها معانا من جد لكن عجبني شكلها بدون العبايه ربي يخليها لي رجعت البيت خديت لي أغراض ورديت رجعت الشغل ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 4ونص العصر في فيلا أبو صقر ...
شهد...توني صحيت من النوم وخلصت أموري جلست ع الكرسي مسكت الجوال بيدي مافيه ولا مكالمه غريبه!! بسام صار له ثلاث أسابيع مو ع بعضه المفروض أنه ينزل قبل أسبوعين شاللي أخره يارب أجعله خير أتصلت ...
شهد: هلا حبيبي
بسام ببرود: هلا
شهد: كيفك أخبارك كيف أمورك؟
بسام: الحمد لله عايش
شهد: قلبي في شي مضايقك؟
بسام: يعني لازم تبين تطلعيني مريض ولا فيني شي متضايق
شهد: طيب طيب لا تعصب
بسام: أوووووووووووه شهد قلت لك مو معصب
شهد قربت تبكي: هذا جزاتي خايفه عليك
بسام: مشكوره بس أرجوك خففي من خوفك لأنه ماراح يجيب لك خير
شهد: بسام تعرف رقمي؟
بسام: أيوه عندي في المكالمات المستلمه
شهد..ماتحملت أسلوبه الجاف معاي طوالي قفلت الجوال أقول له تعرف رقمي قال لي عنده في المكالمات المستلمه يعني مسح رقمي من جواله يعني أنا ما أعني له شي 3أسابيع ماكلمني ولا سأل عني ما كأني خطيبته لكن أنا الغبيه اللي دلعته وصرت أتصل له كل يوم وهو ولا معبرني مسحت دموعي ورديت ع جوالي ...
شهد: ألووو
عهد: هلا بشري بكره راح ترجعين معانا
شهد: أي أن شاء الله
عهد: شهد حاسه أنك مو ع بعضك
شهد: لا بس توني صاحيه من النوم
عهد: خلاص حبيبتي أشوفك بكره
شهد: أن شاء الله مع السلامه
عهد: مستعجله هههههه باي
شهد: باي
شهد..قفلت من عهد وأنا حدي متضايقه قلت لها أني بروح معاهم أبي أغير جو حتى لو ما أستأذنت من بسام هو مو معبرني وبكره آخر يوم ما أبي أجلس في البيت حاطه يدي ع خدي إذا أتصل راح أقول له بس ينسى أني أتصل له ع أسلوبه الجاف وربي ضايقني لو يعرف وش قد الكلام اللي مجهزته له ماكلمني بهالطريقه,, جوالي لسه في يدي بدون لا أحس أتصلت ع خالي ...
ضاري: هلا بالغاليه اللي نست خالها
شهد: هلا بابا
ضاري: يا حبيبة بابا أنتي كيفك؟
شهد: الحمد لله كيفك وكيف أمل والبيبي
ضاري: الحمد لله والبيبي الدلوع ننتظره
شهد: هههههههههههه يوصل بالسلامه أن شاء الله
ضاري: أن شاء الله ,,كيف أمورك وصقر كيفه؟
شهد: الحمد لله وصقر توه الأمس جا لي غرفتي يعاتب
ضاري: هههههههههه وأنتي حتى أخوك الوحيد اللي معاك في نفس البيت ماتدرين عنه يلا الله لينا
شهد: وش دعوه أنتو الغاليين مالي غنا عنكم
ضاري: أيه أيه قصي علي بهالكلام
شهد: هههههههههههههههههه شسوي أحب أتدلع عليك
ضاري: كبرتي وصرتي عروسه وبعدك تتدلعين وبيجي البيبي وبعدك تتدلعين
شهد: لاوالله لايكون إذا جا البيبي تنسوني
ضاري: ماعاش اللي ينساك أنتي من ريحة الغاليه
شهد تغير صوتها من طرى ضاري أمها: الله يرحمها
ضاري: شهد حبيبتي فيك شي؟
شهد: لا خالي أنا بخير بس شوي تعبانه
ضاري: مدري ياشهد من الأمس وحاس أن فيكم شي أتصلت ع صقر قال لي أنه بخير بس أنتي خفت أزعجك
شهد: تسلم ياخالي 
ضاري: شهد أكيد مافيك شي أتطمن؟
شهد: تطمن بس خالي أبي طلب ممكن؟
ضاري: عيوني
شهد: أبي أروح لصديقاتي بكره رجعتي من المدرسه
ضاري: حبيبتي أنتي الحين ع ذمة رجال هو المسؤل عنك أنا خالك صح بس بسام هو المسؤل عنك
شهد: بسام في الرياض وأنا أبي أستأذن منك
ضاري: طيب حبيبتي إذا كلمتيه لازم تعطيه خبر
شهد: يمكن ما أقدر أكلمه أنا أبي رايك أنت
ضاري: بيت من بتروحين؟
شهد: بيت الـ****
ضاري: وين يصير بيتهم؟
شهد: في حي الـ****
ضاري: قصدك بيت أبو فيصل؟
شهد: أيوه
ضاري: والنعم هذول ناس ماعليهم زود ماعندي مانع بتروحين بروحك ولا معاك حد؟
شهد: بنكون قروب بنات
ضاري: إذا كذا ماعندي مانع بس ليه تستأذنين مني؟
شهد: خلاص خالي أنت موافق أكيد أروح؟
ضاري: شهد قلبي ناغزني أبي أعرف شنو فيك
شهد: تبي تعرف أنا أقول لك "بدأت تبكي"
ضاري: بس بابا شهد لا تبكين أنا جاي دقايق وأنا عندك
ضاري شغل سيارته وراح لبيت أبو صقر طوالي دخل غرفة شهد ...
شهد: خالي"مسحت دموعها وقامت تسلم عليه"
ضاري مسح ع راسها بحنان: شهد بابا وش فيك ليه الدموع مافي شي يستاهل دموعك قولي لي ناقص شي حد مضايقك تكلمي يابابا؟
شهد: لا بس أشتقت لك
ضاري: يعني شي خاص ماتقدرين تقولينه لي؟
شهد: صدقني خالي مافيني شي
ضاري: إذا تبين شي أنا وأمل موجودين
شهد: ماتقصرون
ضاري: طيب ليه تستأذنين مني مو من عوايدك
شهد وهي تشاهق في البكي: لأنك أنت الوحيد اللي بتسألني عن التفاصيل بتحسسني أن في حد يخاف علي بتحسسني بحنان أمي اللي فقدته عارفه لو أنا قلت لأبوي بروح لصديقاتي بيقول لي أسألي مرت أبوك ولو سألتها بتقول لي بكيفك بدون لا تسألني وين وليه ومع مين
ضاري ضمها: خلاص خالي أنا أسأل عنك هالشي مافرحك وبعدين طول عمرها مرت أبوك ماتبالي توك تنتبهين؟
شهد: الحين بس ياخالي عرفت ليه أنت تعصب علي وتعاقبني الحين عرفت بقيمتك وخوفك علي عرفت ياخالي بس متأخر
ضاري: أهم شي أنك عرفتي والماضي حطيه وراء ظهرك وأبدئي صفحه جديده مع نفسك
شهد: بوجودك يا أحلى خال في الكون
ضاري: يلا حبيبتي عن الدلاعه يلا غسلي وجهك وإذا حابه تروحين معاي البيت أفرش لك الطريق ذهب أنتي بس أشري وأنا أقنع أبوك
شهد: لاخالي بكره علي أختبار وبروح مع صاحباتي ماتقصر أنت روح شوف أمل والبيبي هم محتاجينك
ضاري: هههههههههههه طرده محترمه شهود
شهد: ههههههههههههههههه دامك أنطردت أطلع بكرامتك
ضاري: يلا حبيبتي وأنتبهي لنفسك وأي وقت تبين تجين معاي مثل ماوصيتك
شهد: أن شاء الله سلم ع أموله
ضاري: مع السلامه
شهد..طلع خالي وأنا حاسه أني أرتحت طول عمره خالي يحس فينا أنا وصقر بدون لاتنكلم وزوجته اللي ماشفنا منها إلا الخير علموني ع أشياء لا يمكن أنساها صار لها11سنة متزوجه وتوها تحمل ماشفتها يوم أعترضت شفتها الأنسانه الصبوره اللي ساعدت خالي ووقفت معاه وعاملتنا مثل أولادها آآآآآه طردت الشيطان وتذكرت كلام خالي وأمل وبسام اللي يخافون علي وع مستقبلي وقمت أذاكر ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه7:13م في السوق ...
كانو عبير ومشاعل يتسوقون ...
عبير: مشاعل وش رايك في هالتنورة؟
مشاعل: حلوة مرررررررررة بس كأن يبي لك مقاس أصغر؟
عبير: مو مشكله أضيقها عند الخياطه مو هذا حالي لازم كل شي أضيقه
مشاعل: هههههههههههههه
:عبير
عبير تهمس لمشاعل: بسم الله مين اللي يعرفني؟
مشاعل: يمكن عشان ناديتك
عبير لفت: سعاد صح؟
سعاد سلمت عليها: هلا وغلا كيفك؟
عبير: الحمد لله كيفكم أنتو؟
عبير: تمام
سعاد: مين اللي معاك؟
عبير: مشاعل أختي
سعاد: هلا مشاعل
مشاعل: أهلين سعاد بنت خالة نهى صح؟
سعاد: أيوه ,,كيفكم مع التجهيز؟
عبير: والله راسنا مفتر كل يوم سوق بعد بكره الحفلة ومابعد نشوف لرانيوه أكسسوار شعر يناسب
سعاد: الله يعين,,يلا أستأذن
مشاعل: تفضلي معانا البيت
سعاد: تسلمون أخوي ينتظرني باي
عبير-مشاعل: باي
مشاعل: ماشاء الله عليهم بنات خالة نهى
عبير: ياليتهم بس يعطونها ذرة أخلاق وذوق
مشاعل: ههههههههههه الله يهديها
عبير: أحسها بزر حتى بابا يعاملها كأنها في الروضه
مشاعل: هي كذا عقليتها صغيره,,تحسينها تأدبت ولا بعدها تضايقك؟
عبير: أخف من قبل ترمي كلام من هنا ولا من هناك بس مو مثل قبل يعني الحين تحسينها ماتتعمد
مشاعل: عبيروه ذكرتيني بحالي قبل لا أتزوج
عبير: هههههههههه الله يعين
مشاعل: يلا عبيروه تعبت خل نرجع
عبير: جاسر ع وصول أتصل , .......هلا.....بوابة رقم كم؟...أوكي طالعين.....باي,

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 714م في الرياض ...
بسام: ألووو
ضحى: هلا بسام كيفك؟
بسام: الحمد لله
ضحى: كيف شهوده والدراسه؟
بسام: الحمد لله
ضحى: عسى ماشر ليه مانزلت عسى المانع خير؟
بسام: أبد بس ظرف طارئ
ضحى: بسام بنصحك نصيحه بتتذكرني فيها
بسام: شنو؟
ضحى: لاتخلي إبليس يلعب عليك ولا تضيع شهد من يدك ولا تصدق شي قبل تتأكد منه
بسام: ومين قال غير هالكلام ؟
ضحى: محد قال بس لأني أختك وأبي سعادتك 
بسام: ليه أنتي شايفتني تعيس؟
ضحى: لا بس نصيحه حاسه أنك محتاجها
بسام: شهد شكت لك حد قال لك شي؟
ضحى: لابس كلمت شهد قبل وكلمتك حاسه أن في شي صاير بينكم ما أجبرك تقول لي بس خد نصيحتي قانون تمشي عليه طول حياتك
بسام: مشكورة ع النصيحه أنا تعبان تآمريني بشيء؟
ضحى: تسلم باي ومثل ماوصيتك
بسام: لاتوصين باي
بسام..قفلت من ضحى وفكرت في كلامها صار لي أسبوعين مانمت أفكر هل يمكن أن شهد حبيبتي اللي حبيتها وتعبت نفسي عشان أصلح حالها بدون لا أضغط عليها وصنتها ورعيتها وصرت لها الأب والأم والأخو تخونني وربي صعبه أتقبل هالشي طيب أبي أتأكد أبي شي يثبت لي أنها مالها علاقه بـ ماجد محد يقدر يحط نفسه في موقفي ثلاث صور وكل صورة تضم ذكريات أحلى من اللي قبلها لي مع شهد أشوفهم عند غيري ليه ما أتأكد ممكن أن شهد تطلع بريئه حاولت أنام ناظرت في الساعه عرفت أنه ماراح يجيني نوم3ساعات أتقلب ع السرير بدلت ملابسي وخديت لي شاور ع السريع جلست أفر شوراع الرياض بالسيارة وصلت قريب الفيصليه تذكرت شهد لمن جت معي ياربي شبح صورتها مو راضي يفارقني كملت فرارة بالسيارة لقيت نفسي ع باب شقة ماجد آآآه لازم أتأكد والله يعينني طقيت الباب ...
ماجد: مين؟
بسام: أنا
ماجد باستفزاز: حيا الله خطيب شهد
بسام وهو يحاول يتمالك أعصابه: لا تطري أسم خطيبتي ع لسانك سمعت
ماجد: خطيبتك كانت حبيبتي ياحلوو
بسام..فرغت كل اللي كتمته فتره طويله في قلبي وأنا أضرب راس ماجد بالجدار ...
بسام: لا تقول حبيبتي لاتقول حبيبتي شهد حبيتي أنا شهد خطيبتي أياني وياك تجيب طاريها ع لسانك
جا صديق ماجد: بعد بعد بتذبح الولد
بسام: هذا ذبحه حلال خليني أأدبه
ماجد مو قادر يتكلم
بسام..شقت حالة ماجد وطلعت بعد حاس أني ماخديت حقي وأتوقع لو أن صاحب ماجد ما جا كان مات في يدي مسكت خط الشرقيه وأنا ما أشوف اللي قدامي الغيره والعصيه هي اللي تتحكم فيني ماعدت أتحكم في نفسي إذا صرت بهالوضع كل شي يتوقعونه مني ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:14ص في المستشفى ...
سمانه..فتحت عيني بصعوبه لقيت نفسي في مكان غريب غمضت أبي أتذكر شاللي جاني ووين أنا سمعت صوت همس رفعت راسي ...
خالد: الحمد لله ع السلامه
سمانه..عارفه هالصوت زين هذا صوت خالد رديت بصعوبه ...
سمانه: ربي يسلمك
خالد: أرتاحي شوي وتجيك غدير
سمانه..ناظرت المغدي اللي في يدي وسألت ...
سمانه: ليه أنا هنا؟
خالد: لا بس تعبتي في المدرسه والحمد لله جت سلامات
سمانه..غمضت عيني وتذكرت كل اللي صار لي من لمن ضربوني لمياء وطارق لين ما تعبت في القاعه ...
خالد: سمانه
سمانه: هممـ
سمانه..أول مره أسمعه يناديني أصلا أنا ماشفته غير لمن طلعنا نجهز أثاث جناحنا وأغلب الوقت أكون متغطيه يعني هو أول مرة في حياته يشوف وجهي وآثار الضرب والتعب ع وجهي الله يعين بس ...
خالد: سمانه أنتي معاي
سمانه: أي أي معاك وش كنت تقول
خالد: ساعه وأنا ذابح عمري أشرح لك وأنتي سارحه ولا تدرين وين ربي حاطك
سمانه أبتسمت إبتسامه ناعمه: آسفه وش كنت تقول
خالد: أأ بصراحه يعني أنا ودي أقول أن "سكت"
سمانه..تحفه وربي تحفه إذا هو الولد مستحي أنا شقول هذي أول مرة نتكلم فيها مع بعض وبعد أسبوع زواجنا حاولت أبين طبيعيه ياربي كيف بعيش معه وأحنا كل واحد ماتعود ع الثاني ولا خدا عليه من جد تحفه قصتنا ماقد حصلت ناظرت فيه وأنا منزله عيوني أنتظره يكمل ...
خالد: من وجة نظري الشخصيه<<الكلام يطلع بدون لايحس"رجع يكمل وهو منزل عينه: أأ كيف أقصد ليه أنتي تعبانه؟
سمانه أنصدمت من السؤال وتغيرت تعابير وجهها ..:
خالد: آسف يمكن الشي خاص بس"سكت بلع ريقه وكمل" إذا كان قرب موعد الزواج هو اللي موترك آآآآ عارف أن كل شي صار بسرعه وأنتي مابعد تاخدين علي وأنا بعد ما أخدت عليك وهذي أول مره نتكلم فيها مع بعض بروحنا ووضعك يمكن مايسمح لأنك تعبانه ويمكن تقولين مو موقته ووو "خلص الديزل خخخ"
سمانه..ناظرته بهدوء كأنه يقرأ أفكاري هذا اللي أفكر فيه شي حلو أكتشفته أني باخد واحد حس بمشاعري ولو جزء بسيط حتى لو كلامه مو ع بعضه من البهدله ومو قادر يوصل لي اللي بداخله بس فهمت عليه ناظرته وأنا منزله عيني وهو يكمل ...
خالد: أحترم رغبتك أنك طلبتي أن أحنا نكون مع أهلي في الفلة عارف أنها صعبه عليك تعيشن مع واحد مالك غير شهور عارفته بس أن شاء الله خير
غدير حطت يدها ع خصرها: ياعينــــــــــــــــــــي ع الرومنسيه
سمانه وخالد نزلو رؤوسهم بخجل ...
غدير: الحين تستحون أقول أنت قوم بس واجد عليك بعد أسبوع بالضبط زواجك قوووم كلها 7 أيام الله يصبر قلبك
خالد: ههههههه خبله يلا أستأذن"التفت لسمانه: مثل ماوصيتك وأي شي تآمرون عليه لاتترددون أنا موجود
غدير: عامل لنا دعايه الأخ يلا يلا مع السلامه
سمانه بخجل: تسلم
خالد: يسلمك مع السلامه
غدير: كم مره ناوي تودع؟
خالد: طرده محترمه باي "طلع"
غدير: لا الأخت سارحه أكيييييييد عجبك أخوي
سمانه: سكتي بغيت أموت
غدير: واااااضح واااااضح والدليل أني أستحيت أطلع في منظركم أول مادخلت أنتي منسدحه وهو عند راسك نازل لمستواك شوي وينسدح معاك
سمانه بصدمه: حلفي كان منظرنا كذاا؟!
غدير: وربي أنا قلت أكيد سمسوم مو حاسه لنفسها وخلود مبسوط
سمانه: ياربي والله أنا متلعوزه مو عارفه شسوي أول  مره أتكلم معاه
غدير: ماعلينا وش قلتو؟
سمانه: أمممـ ولا شي طول الوقت كل واحد يبي يسولف بس مو عارفين
غدير: علينا اللي شفته يقول غير كذا
سمانه تستهبل: أشياء خاصه
غدير: أفااااا من الحين أشياء خاصه والله وصرنا نخبي ع بعض
سمانه: شقول لك والله مو ذاكره شي كياني أختبص أناظر في الولد وأهز راسي بأيوه وأنا مدري شيقول
غدير: ههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يعينك بعد أسبوع الزواج
سمانه: لا تذكريني ,,صحيح بكره أبي أروح المدرسه
غدير: لاتروحين ولا شي أنتي تعبانه
سمانه شوي وتبكي: إلا بروح مافيني شي
غدير: أمزززح أصلا روميو سوى لك خروج ع مسؤليته بتختبرين وترجعين
سمانه من الفرحه: يآآآآآآآي ياقلبي هو فدييييييييته
غدير: هذ المستحيه
سمانه: أقول بس ذاكري
وبدأو البنات يذاكرون مع بعض ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

نحلق في الجو ونتوقف عند فرنسا ...
كانو الشباب رايحين لموناكو يغيرون جو ...
فيصل: خوش مكان بصراحه بس أخطب بجي مع زوجتي شهر العسل هنا
فارس: ههههههههههههههههههههههه فيصلوه لا تضحكني ولا مره طلعنا ماذكرت خطيبتك أثقل شوي
هزاع بلهجته الإماراتيه: ملفوع هذا
فيصل: جب يالخقاق
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهد: أموووت ع مناقر هالأثنين وربي بنفتقدهم إذا رجعنا السعوديه
هزاع: ياللوتي يالس تقص علينا بهالكلام
:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل: جب لا أفسخك كندورتك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هزاع: يالس يم الدريشه ومستخف يتخيل نفسه مع حبيبة الغفله
فيصل: لا أنا مو جالس جنب الدريشه جالس جنب الشباك
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:هذول بيسوون قاموس باللهجه الإماراتيه والسعوديه
فهد: أنا صرت أتكلم بكل اللهجات حتى حساوي
:حساوي إماراتي لبناني كويتي بحريني فرنسي عجمي
هزاع: الإمارات وبس
:فديت أهل الإمارات
هزاع: خوز لاتتفدى ترى أهل الإمارت يستحون
:ههههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل: وش رايك هزاع أخطب لي إماراتيه؟
هزاع: ونعــم بس ترى أهل الإمارات مايبوك
فيصل: حمااار أنا اللي أبيك
هزاع: لا أنا اللي أبيك مالي إلا بنت بلادي
فارس: سارعي للمجد والعلياء مجدي لخالق السماء وأرفع الخفاق الأخضر يحمل النور المسطر رددي الله أكبر ياموطني موطني قد عشت فخر المسلمين عاش الملك للعلم والوطن
:هههههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل: وربي وحشتنا من زمااااااان عن النشيد الوطني
فهد: ذكرتوني بالطابور الصباحي
فيصل: أوو صح ذكرت راشد يسلم عليكم
:الله يسلمك ويسلمه
فهد: شخباره رشود
فيصل: يعني شخباره مسكين هههههههههه توه الأمس رايح ببدله رسميه وسجلوه غياب
هزاع: عيل شيلبسون؟
فهد: معهد الإدراه لازم ثوب وشماغ ولا يحسبونهم غياب
:ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فارس: أحنا حتى ببجامات نروح
: أسكت لاتذكرني بالبنات اللي يزودونها يحظرون المحاظره حتى مايغسلون وجههم
:قول الريقان مايمسحونها
:ووووووووووع
:يارقيق أنت
فيصل: أقول أنا بروح أسبح 
:قمنا يلا
وقضو أحلى أوقات في الشاليه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الحادي عشر
((هذ الجزء
-البنات مخططين ع جلسه محترمه في بيت عبد العزيز وبكره آخر يوم في الإختبارات والكل يستقبل الإجازه شاللي ينتظر أبطالنا في الإجازه؟
-حنين وصدها لسيف تتوقعون سيف بيتحملها لمتى؟وتذكرو أن الإربعاء راح تكون حفلتهم شاللي بانتظارهم؟
-الأحد راح يكون زواج خالد وسمانه شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم وتذكرو أنا للحين ما أكتشفنا سر تفاجئ خالد لمن شاف أسم سمانه ليلة الملكه تتوقعون شنو السر؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكووووره على البااارت الحلووووووو..ْ.ْ
             ننتظر الأجزاء القادمه..~ْ}

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

العفوو حبيبتي مجنونهـ ..

والبآرت راح ينزل لعيونكم ^_^

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الثاني عشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-أذكركم أن اليوم الإثنين وآخر يوم في الإمتحانات عند معظم أبطالنا عيشو معاهم الجو وأنبسطوو ..
تابعونا))

"أفترقنا فرقنا القدر آآه من هالزمن ياكثر مانشوف فيه الغدر إلا أنت مخلص وحنون ومالقيت منك إلا الخير وتسهر عشان تجيني الصبح و تلمني بحان يدك ياكثر ماجلسنا سوا تحاكيني وأحاكيك أرجووك لا ترحل المرسل: حبيبتكم ورقة الإمتحان وعظم الله أجري مقدما لفراقكم ياحبايبي"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:14ص في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
كانت مريم بروحها تنتظر وصول البنات ...
مريم: ألوو
عبد الحق: هلوو
مريم: عبد الحق لا تنسى البنات
عبد الحق: أن شاء الله ماما
مريم: شريت كل الأغراض اللي وصتك عليهم رزان؟
عبد الحق: أيوواا ماما يآمر على شي؟
مريم: لا بس لاتتأخر ع البنات وأركد وأنت تسوق مع السلامه
عبد الحق: سلامه
مريم: مونياتي مونياتي
مونياتي: نأم ماما
مريم: خلاص خلصتي؟
مونياتي: الهمد لله كل شي كلاس
مريم: روحي أرتاحي الحين بيجون البنات
مونياتي: أن شاء الله ماما
مريم: ألوو
مها: هلا عميتي
مريم: هلاهلا أم ريان عاش من سمع هالصوت
مها: تسلمين عمتي
مريم: يسلمك حبيبتي آمريني
مها: جالسه أنتي الحين؟
مريم: أيوه إذا بتجيبين لي ريان
مها: هههههههه كأنك حاسه كنت أبي أروح الجامعه بس مافي حد مع ريان والثلاثي المرح مشغولات فما حبيت أزعجهم
مريم: كم مره قلت لك ريانوه الدلوع لاتودينه لحد غيري إذا بتروحين الجامعه
مها: أخاف يتعبك
مريم: أصصص أي يتعبني هذا ولد مهوه الغاليه وربي أنه يونسني الصباح أحسن من أجلس بروحي ولا تمرينه العصر أرتاحي مع زوجك
مها: ما أقدر ياعمتي ياليت لو أقدر
مريم: الله يعين أسامه عليك يلا جيبيه ولا تمرينه بعد
مها: تسلمين يلا خمس دقايق وأنا عندك
مريم: مع السلامه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:**:*:*:*:*:*:

في السيارة عند مها وأسامه ...
أسامه: وين الحين أروح؟
مها: بيت خالي عبد العزيز
أسامه: متأكده عمتك مو مشغوله ولا شي؟
مها: هزأتني عشاني ما أودي لها ريانوه
أسامه: ياحضك ريانوه صرت شخصيه مهمه عمتك وجدتك يتهاوشون عليك
مها: ههههههه لأن هو جميل ولد الكل يبه"قرصت خد ريان: أفف أصحي يابو النوم
أسامه: ولا بيصحى الأمس خلاني أنام بروحي ما أنساها له
مها: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
أسامه: أيه أضحكي وربي كان ودي أرميه من الشباك أجل هذا ولد دلوووع يغار مني من جبيته وأنا مو ماخد راحتي معك
مها: أسااااامه لاتغلط ع ولدي
أسامه: أنزلي أنزلي بس
مها: بس بسلم ع عمتي وبعطيها ريان وجايه
أسامه: مو تتأخرين
مها: أوكي"ركبت السيارة بعد ربع ساعه وسكرت الباب وراها: تأخرت؟
أسامه: روحي نامي عندهم ترى عادي 
مها: ههههههههههه آسفه حبيبي بس تعرف عمتي
أسامه: عارفها زين تسلم نص ساعه وتسأل 4ساعات وتوصي6ساعات
مها: ههههههههههههههه كل هذا في عمتي؟
أسامه: من طيبتها والله
مها: غناتي الجامعه
أسامه: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
مها: أساااااااااااااااامه بس ساعتين في الجامعه مابطول
أسامه: اليوم الإثنين
مها: وأنت تلعب علي يعني من الصباح مجلسني في النهايه اليوم الإثنين
أسامه: وأزيدك من الشعر بيت عازمك ع الفطور والمكان الثاني مفاجئه
مها: ماعليه أسوم تلعب علي أوريك
أسامه: أنا اللي بوريك
مها كشفت نواياه: .........
أسامه: ماعليه حبيبتي بس أبي أغير جو شوي معك من زمان ماطلعنا بروحنا
مها: تسلم لي أبو ريان
أسامه لف لها: وحشتيني
مها: وأنت أكثر
أسامه: يلا عمري خل ننزل المطعم
نزل أسامه قبل مها وفتح لها الباب ومسك يدها ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9:00ص في المدرسه الثانويه عند البنات ...
كانو لابسين عباياتهم ينتظرون البوابه تنفتح ...
مرام: ياربي خلصنا أمتحانات وأخيرا
رزان: والله ماحسيت لها في غمضت عين مرت بدون لانحس لها
رانيه: بقى أربع شهور ونتخرج يآآآي
دانا: ههههههههه شهود وعهد بنخليكم بروحكم
عهد: والله لا راسبين ولا زايدين عنكم مثل مادرستو أحنا بندرس
رانيه: هههههههههههههه"أنتبهت لشهد: شهود سارحه
شهد: هلا
رانيه: لا رايحه فيها الأخت
شهد: هههههههههه معاكم
رزان: أول نروح بيتكم تاخدين أغراضك شهود؟
شهد: أيوه
رانيه: لاتنسين الصور
شهد: ههههههههه أوكي
دانا: رانيوه ألزم ماعليها الصور
البنات: ههههههههههههههههه
رزان: يلا جا عبد الحق
مرام: بيتروع مسكين شايف فريق كوره
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: متعود
ركبو البنات السيارة ...
رزان بهمس: السلام
عبد الحق وهو يهز رقبته: وعليكم سلام
البنات ناقين ضحك ودموع من كثر مايكتمون ضحكم ع شكل عبد الحق وهو يهز رقبته ويطقطق بصبعه وهو حاط السماعات في أذنه ويردد وراء الأغنيه جات مطبه قويه طفرو البنات للسقف وعقب ما أستقرو طفر نعال عبد الحق((تكرمون))عند رجل رانيه نقزت لمن أنتبهت للنعال((تكرمون))كملو البنات كتمان ضحكهم ...
وبدأو مرو في البدايه بيت أبو صقر عشان صور شهد وبعدها بيت أبو مشاري عشان أغراض رانيه وبعدها بيت أبو مرام عشان أغراض مرام وأخيرا بيت عبد العزيز ...
دخلو البنا ووجوهم محمره من الضحك كانت رزان في المقدمه رتبو أشكالهم ودخلو ...
رزان: ماما ماما
مريم: هلا هلا هلا بالغلا كله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
وسلمت ع البنات وحده وحده وتباوست معاهم ...
مريم: كبرتو ماشاء الله
رانيه: تسلمين ياخالتي
مريم: كيف الوالده وجدتك عساهم بخير؟
رانيه: الحمد لله يسألون عنك
مريم: خدو راحتكم حبايبي البيت بيتكم ماعندنا أولاد ولا شي
البنات: تسلمين والله
ريان: نانااااااااااااااااااااااااا
دانا فتحت يدينها: حبيب خالته "ضمته"
عهد: وش مجيب ريانوه ؟
مريم: الظاهر مها بتروح الجامعه قلت له تجيبه عندي
عهد: أهاا
رزان: تحبون تجلسون في الغرفه
البنات: براحتك
مريم: يلا خدو راحتكم
البنات: تسلمين
دخلو البنات غرفة رزان رانيه طوالي رمت نفسها ع السرير ...
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: البيت بيتها رانيه تمون
رانيه: هههههههههه وش ع بالكم يلا يلا شهدو طلعي صور حفلتك طول الوقت وأحنا في السيارة متقطع قلبي أبي أشوفهم
شهد: هههههههههههههههه لحظه شوي بـ....
راينه ماعطتها فرصه وسحبت الألبوم
:وااااااااو تهبلين
:وحدة ثانيه
:شي خيالي
رزان أستحت ع وجهها البنات حاطين عند صورة بسام فتره طويله وكل وحده تشبه عليه من جهه فرت الصفحه ...
رانيه: هيييي خليني أشوف خطيب صديقتي
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: أستحي ع وجهك تغار البنت
شهد: لاوالله ليه أغار عاادي أنتو اللي تشوفونه مو هو
مرام: يعني لو هو مو عادي؟
شهد: أصلا هو مايشوف بنت غيري
وبدأ التصفير والتصفيق والفوضى .. شهد حمرت خدودها
:حمرت خدوووووووودها
:أموووووووووووووت ع الحيا
:ياويلي أذووووووووووب
:الله يساعد قلبك يابسام
وضلو البنات تعليقات ماظلت صورة في الألبوم ماعلقو عليها فصفصو كل الحركات مافاتهم ولا شي قفلو الألبوم ودموع من تعليقات رانيه ...
:ياويلي بطني
:حرام عليك رانيه ذبحتينا
"رن جوال شهد والبنات فوضتهم فوضه رزان قامت مع شهد وصلتها لغرفه بروحها عشان تاخد راحتها وعطتها إشاره أنها إذا خلصت تجي بروحها"
شهد: هلا خالي
ضاري: هلا حبيبتي كيفك؟
شهد: الحمد لله بخير
ضاري: في بيت صاتحبتك الحين أنتي؟
شهد: أيوه
ضاري: بالتوفيق حبيبتي عطيتي بسام خبر؟
شهد بلعت غصتها: أيوه رسلت له مسج الأمس
ضاري: أهم شي خبرتيه
شهد: تطمن هو عاطيني أذن مفتوح إذا كان في الرياض بس المهم ما أطلع بروحي
ضاري: عفيه ع حبيبة خالها اللي تسمع الكلام
شهد: تسلم
ضاري: يلا حبيبتي أنبسطي وإذا تبين ترجعين أنا موجود
شهد: ماتقصر
ضاري: يلا مع السلامه
شهد: مع السلامه "قفلت الخط"
شهد..قفل خالي وضميت يديني لصدري كلهم ع بالهم أني أكلم بسام مايدرون أن بسام له شهر وشوي صادني حتى السماعه يذوبه يرفعها ويكلمني من طرف خشمه بلعت غصتي لا أنهار أن شاء الله خير رنيت ع جواله مقفل مدري وش فيه مو عارفه هو متضايق مني من غيري من شنو بالضبط؟حرام عليك يابسام اللي تسويه فيني ...
دخلو البنات ع شهد هجووووووووم ...
رانيه: وأخيرا خلصتي مكالمتك أخت جوليت
شهد مسحت دمعتها اللي ع طرف عينها ورسمت إبتسامه ع وجهها وقالت بمرح: أيوه عنكم مانع؟
دانا: لا دواااااااااس
مرام: لحظه لحظه مو كأني أنتبهت ع شهود تمسح دموعها
شهد أرتبكت ...
رانيه: هههههههههههههه لا تستغربين يامرام هذي دموع الشوق والوله والعذاب
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أعترفي وش قلتو؟
شهد: سوري سوري أشياء خاصه
البنات: ياعيني
مرام طقت رزان ع راسها: خبلله أنتي روحتي علينا كورس مين أمرك تدخلينها غرفه بروحها بدون لانحس؟
رانيه طقتها من الجهه الثانيه: كان دخلتي مسجل ولا شي روحتي عينا كورس
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: أييييييي  راسي
دانا: تستاهلين
رزان: ياخي بنت بتكلم خطيبها أنتو شنو دخلكم؟
رانيه ضربت مرام ودانا: صدق وش دخلكم؟
عهد: ههههههههههههههههههههه أسمع من يتكلم رئيسة العصابه
رانيه سكتو سكتو شوي حطت جوالها في أذنها: ذاااااااااااكر "قفلت"
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه
مرام: وربي لو أنا من هالأخو أنتحرت
دانا: من جينا للحين وهي قارفته تتصل وتضحك ذااااااااكر وتقفل من جد الله يساعده
رانيه: مسكين بكره عليه أدب
رزان: وكيف هو يذاكر؟
رانيه: بس يتصفح الكتاب ويخلص
مرام: ههههههههههه نفس حالة اللي عندنا
شهد: بعرف بس الأولاد كيف ينجحون ؟
رزان: عاد أسمحي لنا شهود هالسؤال حير الملايين
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مريم طقت الباب ورتبو البنات حالهم رسمو الأدب ع وجوههم وجلسو ...
مريم: ها حبايبي مبسوطات؟
:أيوه
:ماتقصرين
مريم: عسى دوم أن شاء الله "فتحت الباب لمونياتي ودخلت مونياتي عربة الضيافه: يلا أخليكم تاخدون راحتكم
رانيه والإبتسامه شاقه وجهها: جلسي معانا
مريم: لا خدو راحتكم أنا بنزل تحت
رانيه: يلا عاد
البنات ماقدرو يكتمون ضحكتهم رانيه تكلم مريم وكأنها وحده من صاحباتها ضحكو بس بأدب شوي: ههههههه
مريم: ههههههه الله يسعدك تذكريني بجدتك أم تركي
رانيه: أيوووه خالتي طلعت الفضايح ترى جدتي دوم تهزأني في النهايه أطلع طالعه عليها مشكله
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مريم: ههههههههههههههههه ذكرتيني بأيام السفر كنا ننام في سرير واحد بجد أيام ماتنسي
رانيه: لالالالا لازم تسافرون ويانا 
مريم: أن شاء الله الله يسمع منك
دانا: كنت معاكم عمتي لمن سافرتو مع بعض؟
مريم: لا أمك كانت توها مخطوبه وأنا متزوجه لي 6سنوات
عهد: يعني من زمان
مريم: أيه والله من زمان بس يبي لنا نعيدها
رانيه: أن شاء الله في الصيف
البنات: آآآميــــــــــن
مريم: يلا أفطرو لايبرد فطوركم
رزان: جلسي معانا ماما
مريم: أن شاء الله شوي وأجي أجلس معاكم عقب ما أخلص شغلي
رانيه: نساعدك؟
مريم: ههههههههههههه تسلمين حبيبتي إذا بغيت أي شي البيت بيتكم وأنتو بناتي ماراح أقصر ع عمري
البنات: تسلمين
مريم: يلا أبي الصحون تفضى هااا كلو زين وأنتي شهود لايقول بسام ما أكلناك
شهد أبتسمت بنعومه ...
البنات: أن شاء الله
مريم: يلا أستأذن"طلعت"
:أذنك معك
رانيه: ياحليها أمك رزانو خفية دم
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: تجنن عمتي مافي مثلها
مرام: الله يخليكم لها يارب
البنات: آآآآآآآمـــــين
شهد: حلوة سوالفها أمك 
رزان: هههههههههههه تسلمون بس كأنها أمي طالعه علي؟
رانيه: ولا ذرة كل شي العكس بالذات الدم
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: شكلها عاجبتها رانيه
مرام: عز الله صارت رانيوه مرت أخوك
عهد عطتهم نظره ...
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااي
مرام: سوري عهود وربي نسينا
رانيه: شنو يشدني من عهود أخاف تغتالني ولا شي
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: عهود مرت أخوي وبس ياليت لو عندي أخوان كان والله كل وحده أخطب لها واحد
شهد: كان أبوك يبيع البيت
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: وأنتي الصادقه يهاجرون كل سكان الحي
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: أتخيل خالي يطردنا 
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: مايسويها أبوي
عهد: ترى تحصل في أحسن العائلات زي الحين الشله كلهم في بيت رؤى وهنادي وريهام بس مها بروحها في بيت
رانيه: يآآآآآآآآي وناسه بس مها مسكينه ليه بروحها؟
دانا: لأن بس مها اللي زووجها مايقرب لنا .. بس شقتهم قريبه لنا
مرام: كأني سمعت أنه يقرب لكم
دانا: يصير لزوج بنت عم جدتي ولد .....
رانيه: بس بس بس أفتر راسي وش هالنسب
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: دانوه صايره لنا أبو بكر الصديق محلله شجرة الأنساب كلها
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: أكلو جالسين ع الضحك والسوالف والأكل محد له
رانيه تسندت وحطت يدها ع بطنها: شبعت الحمد لله
دانا: أصلا هالجلسات مانعرف ناكل من الوناسه ننشغل بالضحك والسوالف
عهد: أي صحيح بس نناظر في الأكل ونشبع
مرام: عدال أنتو يالعصي اللي يشوفكم تاكلون
دانا: ناكل أضعاف أكلكم
مرام: ما أشوف مبين
عهد: ههههههههههه عاد تدرون من لمن كنت في ثالث متوسط ما تغير وزني
رانيه: هههههههههههههههههه أنا كل سنه أزيد عشره كيلو
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: مو لهادرجه رانيه لاتبالغين
رانيه: الله المعين أسمن وحده فيكم أنا
شهد: وياليتك سمينه
رانيه: أجيب لك نظاره شهود 
شهد: هههههههههههههههههه لا بس حلو جسمك يناسبك
دانا: ما أتخيلك نحيفه مايناسبك
عهد: كذا أنتي حلوة دبدوبه بحلاوة
رانيه: بس بس بس أحرجتوني شكرا شكرا شكر
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: وأطول وحدة أنا
رزان: أنا معك لاتنسين بس أقصر شويات
دانا: لا تبطون كبدي ملكو صارت أطول مني بيتوقف طولي وأنا كذا
رانيه: ههههههههههههه أنا معاك ضد الطول وهذول ضد الدبابه
دانا: هههههههههههههههه
رزان: بس يقولون الطول عز
شهد: والقصر ذل
شهد المسكينه جاتها كفختين ع مخها من دانا ورانيه ...
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: طلعت عفويه
رانيه: قولي لي وش فايدة الطول؟
دانا: عشان إذا بركبون الأناره في السقف مايصعدون السلم
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: بس طولهم يشكل خطر ع حياتهم في أيام الشتاء مايتغطي البطانيه جسمهم كامل
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: والله أحنا مو طوال أنتو اللي قصار
شهد: أنا ما أبين جنب بسام
رانيه غمزت لها: أكشششــــخ مبين في الصور مساعدكم ع الحركات
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: خدينا بروفه ع الصور
شهد: كنت بشيل منهم بس ماصارت عندي فرصه
رانيه: نعمه من رب العالمين الله يحبنا توفيق من الله
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: عقبال صور الزواج
البنات: آآآآآآآآمين
شهد: عقبال صور خطوباتكم يارب
البنات: آآآآآآآمين
رانيه: ع طاري الخطوبات يوم الأربعاء كلللللللللللكم تحظرون حفلة أخوي
رزان-عهد-دانا: أن شاء الله
مرام: ع حسب
رانيه: يلا عاد مراموه لازم تعقد مجلس الشورى
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أنتي شهود؟
شهد: مدري والله
مرام: بالعربي المره يمكن خطيبها يجي
شهد: هههه
رزان: خلصتي تجهيز ؟
رانيه: أيوه بس نص الأغراص خالتي عبيروه جهزتهم لي
عهد: ههههههههههههههههه طيبه هالخاله
رانيه: لاوالله حاترتني ودي أفغصها طول الوقت تجهز مع العروس
مرام: هههههههههههههههههه أحلى مافيها أنها تحر رانيوه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: ذكرتوني الله يذكركم بالشهاده عطيني جوالي دانوه
دانا: تفضلي
رانيه أتصلت ع وائل: ذاااااااااااااااااااااااكر أنا مستاااااااااااااااااااااااانسه ذاااااااااااااااكر "قفلت"
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: هالأخو عنده صبر أيوب
رزان: متأكدات الحين أنتو فطرتو زين؟
:أيوه
:تسلمين
رزان: بالعافيه"قامت تشيل السفره"
عهد: عنك عنك "وساعدتها"
ساعدوها البنات لحد ماخلصو ونزلت رزان بروحها تنزل الأغراض ...
مرام: حاسه نفسي ما باكل أسبوع
رانيه: وأنا بعد جلسة الأرض في الأكل وااااااااااو
شهد: بجد وأحنا نفطر ع الأرض طالع للأكل طعم غير من زمان مافطرنا ع الأرض
عهد: جلسة الرسول ع قولت رانيه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: من تواضع لله رفعه
رانيه: يبي لك هالمره تعزمين بسام ع عشاء رومنسي وتاكلون ع الأرض
شهد: عادي أصلا هو مايحب يجلس ع الطاوله إلا إذا كنا في مطعم
دانا-رزان-عهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه
شهد: بسم الله وش قلت؟
عهد: ذكرتينا بآخر مره طلعنا فيها مع بعض هنادي قلبت الكبينه قلاب خلينا الطاوله ع جنب وبعدنا الكراسي وفرشنا السفره ع الأرض
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أقول لكم تجنن هالمره ماصدقتوني
دانا: شبيهتك في الحركات
مرام: ولا مره شفتها خاطري أشوفها دامها تشبه حركات رانيوه
عهد: أحتمال تجي طلعت سلمان للعمل
دخلت رزان تنافخ وباين ع وجهها أنها ركضت كثير سكرت الباب وتسندت عليه ...
شهد: وش صاير؟
رزان تنافخ بقوه
مرام: نفس عميييييييييق خدي نفس عميق
رزان خدت نفس عميق ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عهد: وش فيك رزون
رزان بتلعثم وربكه: رشود رشود تحت
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: لايكون شافك؟
رزان خدت نفس: ياليت لو شافني وبس
:وش صار
:أكيد آكشن
:أتحفينا
:بسرعه أعترفي
رزان: شافني وأنا أرقص
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: الله يعينك يافيصل لايكون حبك ولا شي
رزان: أي يحبني أنتي ووجهك هذا مو وجه حب
دانا: هذا لو يشوفه الحب يتروع
مرام: ههههههههههههههههه لهدرجه
عهد: هذا ماله غير حبيبة وحده
رانيه: مين تعيسة الحض؟
دانا: ههههههههههههههه هذا عشقه الحاسب وبس لو هو مره تزوجها
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: جب جب خل رزون تكمل
رزان: أنا كنت طالعه من المطبخ أغني وأستهبل ولا منتبهه له
رانيه: قابليني
رزان: لاوالله وش ع بالك أستعرض له
رانيه: لالالا محشومه كملي وش سوى؟
رزان: أنا تلخبطت لمن شفه ماعرفت وين أولي ع راسي وهو بكل برود يسلم كيفك رزان؟
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:تحفه
:فلته
:مسخره
عهد: مسكين رشود ترى يجيبها بحسن نيه
مرام: ماعليه الأولاد اللي عندهم حسن نيه مشكـــل
دانا: لا عن جد ترى هذا مايدري وين الله حاطه مسخره همه الوحيد يتطنز ويسخر ع خلق الله
رانيه: اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ونااااااااااااااااسه
شهد: هههههههههههههههههههه خلاص خلاص عجب رانيه أخطبوه لها
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: هذا بيعنس ع قولة فهد وفيصل
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: كملي كملي وش قلتي له لمن سلم؟
رزان: ركبت الدرج ركض وهو مسكين مو منتبه لنفسه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: من جد رشود مو مستوعب أن أحنا نتحجب منه يدخل وبعد نص ساعه يتذكر أن أحنا نتغطى منه ويحمحم
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: بجد حفله هذا ولد خالتكم
دانا: هذا إذا جلس مع هنادي أو فيصل نبكـــــــــــــــي من كثر مانضحك
رانيه: تكفين رزون ناديه خليه يجلس معانا تحمست
رزان: هههههههههههههههه خلاص بخلي رؤى وهنادي يقنعونه يتزوج وماله غيرك
شهد: بجد يناسبون لبعض
دانا: والله لو يصير وتنظم رانيوه لشلة الأنس بيخربون الدنيا
رزان: هههههههههههههههه ما أتخيل هنادي ورانيه وريهام ورؤى مع بعض في بيت
عهد: نروح نسكن معاهم أحسن
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: هم ثلاثهم ومسويين عصابه كيف لو تنظم لهم رانيوه
شهد: بجد كذا وناسه كلهم في بيت واحد
رانيه: أحنا بعد خل نقترح ع رجالنا إذا تزوجنا يسوون لنا مجمع سكني كلنا مع بعض
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: ع هالسالفه يبي لنا ناخد أخوان
عهد: إذا بسام عنده أخوان خل شهود تخطبكم له 
شهد: هههههههههههههههههه ياليت والله وأنتي ماتبين ندور لك رجل؟
رزان: هييييييييي هييييييييييي أنا هنا مدافع لا تحاولون تساعدونها ع خيانة أخوي
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: الله أنتو مافي منكم بتتبادلون هي بتاخد أخوك وأنتي بتاخدين أخوها
دانا: واااااااااااااااو وناسه رزانوه بتصير معانا في البيت
مرام: وأنتي وش دخلك مستانسه هي بتجي وأنتي بتروحين
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: مو شرط
رانيه: أي مو شرط ماتسوي علينا رقصتو دقيقتين في زاج لمى محد ظل ما سأل عنكم
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: وحده من الجيران ميته ع ملكو أختي تبيها لولدها
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: عاد هذي مسختها
رزان: أنرجو وهم يردونها ميته عليها ولا هي راضيه تتنازل
رانيه: والله متخلفين هالناس البنات معنسات وهم مايبون إلا صغار
شهد: أي والله
دانا: ع الطاري كيف لمن أنخطبتي؟
شهد: كيف يعني؟
رانيه: كيف تقدمو لك؟كيف فاتحت أبوك في الموضوع؟شنو كانت ردت فعلك؟
شهد: بل بل بل أجاوب ع هذول كلهم؟
دخل ريان عليهم ...
رزان: تعال خاله حبيبي
ريان: بالوح بس ماما تقول دومو ثلو
شهد: ياقلبي يجنن يارب أجيب واحد يشبهه
رانيه: يارب بس مو الحين
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: يلا قومو صلو صلااااااه
رانيه: لا مايصير نخليك مع شهود بروحكم تقولون شي ولا شي يروح علينا كورس
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: خل نصلي صلاة الحرب ناس يصلون وناس يحرسون
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: عن الضرافه يلا بعد الصلاه يصير خير
مرام: بعد الصلاة خل نلعب لعبة الصراحه
البنات: يــــــــــس
ريان جلس ع حضن شهد: ماما تدول أجلس معاكم عشان هي بتصلي
شهد: ياقلبي عيني أوسع لك من المكان
دانا وهي تنشف وجهها: لاتعلمين ولد أختي ع كلام غلط
رانيه: خله يتعلم عشان إذا خطب مايضيع
البنات:ه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: أقول صلو وأنتو ساكتين
رزان: فرشت لكم سجادات في الغرفه الثانيه
"بعد الصلاة دخلو البنات غرفة رزان"
رانيه: أجل وينها شهود؟
عهد: أشششش ريانوه بينام ,,شهود في الغرفه الثانيه
رانيه: أكيد تكلم
عهد هزت راسها وهي مبتسمه ...
دانا: جبي ريانوه لأنه مابينام الحين بنزله لعمتي
عهد: أنا بنزله"نزلت معه"
مرام: وش رايكم نشن الهجوم ع شهود؟
رانيه: ههههههههههههههه القلوب عند بعضها
دانا: القلوب عند بعضها للتجسس وأذية خلق الله مو لشي زين
مرام: أي والله ياما نصحتها وقلت لها
رزان: هههههههههههههههه وربي تذبحوني إذا تناقرتو
رانيه: عارفه أنا خفيفات دم شكرا شكرا شكرا
دانا: بروح لشهود
مرام: وين وين وين رجلي ع رجلك
كل البنات دخلو ع شهد ...
شهد: أوكي بس......."أنتبهت للبنات ووطت صوتها" باي.........أيوه...أن شاء الله...مع السلامه.....أموووووووووآآآآح.....هههه مو لك لولد خالي........ههههه....خلاص بعطيك بوسه لايتأزم البيبي.....أمووووآآآآح......سلمي ع خالي.....أن شاء الله........باي,
رانيه: كأني سمعت شي غلط
مرام: وأنا كمان سمعت شي غلط
دانا: أنا عن نفسي أستحيت وغمضت عشان لا أسمع هالأشياء
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: أقول عن الطناز
رزان: عادي شهود خدي راحتك
شهد: لا خلصت بس.....
مرام صرخت: دخلنا في وقت غلط
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: صح دخلنا في لحظات الوداع بوسات وضمات
شهد..آآآآه ياليتني أقدر أصرخ أقول لهم ماكنت أكلم بسام .. بسام صادني ما أدري عنه حي لو ميت جواله مقفل ولا أدري عنه شهر وشوي وأنا مو عارفه وش فيه راجعت تصرفاتي أبي أتذكر يمكن زعلته أو شي شككني في نفسي ...
دانا: سرحت شهود تتخيل لحظات الوداع
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: قلت أنا مايقدرون
رانيه: فاتك الكورس ياعهود ضمات وبوسات
عهد: هههههههه عقبالكم
البنات: آآآآآميـــــــــــــن
رزان ردت ع جوالها: أهلين ماما....أوكي."طلعت"
رانيه: الأخت ما خبرتنا وين بتروح
دانا: هههه تلاقينها عمتي تبيها في شي
مرام: يلا يلا جلسو
دانا: مو حلوة الجلسه كذا تعالي عهود ساعديني
عهد: أوكي
قامو عهد ودانا فرشو السرير الكبيـــــر اللي ينامون عليه إذا تجمعو في الغرفه الثانيه ونادو ع البنات ...
رانيه: وااااااااااااااو جاني النوم
دانا: هههههههههه هذا إذا نمنا مع بعض ماتحلى الجلسه بدونه
شهد: بجد عدل للضحك والسوالف
دخلت رزان: أنتقلت الجلسه!!
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: دخلت الغرفه تروعت أقول وين طسو الأخوات
دانا: تذكرت سهراتنا
رزان: ياربي لمن كانو فهد وفيصل موجودين ماتصير المواقف إلا إذا سهرنا مثل هالسهرات
رانيه جلست تتمسح بالسرير بهبال ...
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:وش فيها الأخت؟
:رنوش أستجنت
:لالالا خقت البنت
رانيه: جب أتمسح فيه عشان الله يجيب لي الفارس وتصير لي مواقف معاه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: أنا أنا بعد بتمسح فيه"جلست تتمسح"
دانا: مجانين 
شهد: صح رزون ليه نزلتي
رزان: يووووه ذكرتيني كنت جايبه المؤنه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أهم شي المؤنه قومي بس جيبيها ولا تنسين قارورة المويه
رزان بدلع: كيـــز
مرام: الشروط تجاوبون ع كل الأسئله اللي تنطرح ولا تسألون أكثر من سؤال واللي ماتجاوب كلنا نحكم عليها حكم ولا ترفض قد التحدي؟
البنات: أيـــــــوه
دخلت رزان ومعاها المؤنه وقارورة المويه وبدأت فرت القارورة جت جهة رانيه ..
رزان: أحم السؤال يقول 
:فكري في سؤال عدل
:عدنك وياها
:لاترحمينها
رزان: أمممم ممكن أتصال بصديق؟
رانيه: لالالا أنتي تسألين يلا أخلصي

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

رزان: مين الشخص اللي نبض له قلبك؟!
كل البنات ناظروها بخبث وينتظرون الإجابه ...
رانيه بلعت ريقها وحمرت خدودها والبنات ناقعين ضحك ع شكلها: هو يعني بصراحه مافي حد معين كل مره يعجبني واحد ساعات أشوف ولد الجيران طالع ويدق قلبي ساعات حتى هندي في البقاله أو ساعات ولد خالتي تجيني دقات كثيره
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا:مو قلب هذا عماره
رانيه: جب بس جب أنتي قلبك مجمع سكني
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: يلا فري القارورة
رانيه فرت القارورة وصارت عند شهد ناظرتها بخبث وتقربت منها ضحكت ضحكه شيطانيه والبنات ناقعين ضحك ع حركات رانيه ...
رانيه: السؤال يقول كم مره حد دخل عليكم أنتي وبسام في وقت غلط وماذا كانت ردة فعلكم؟
شهد: بس سؤال واحد مستانسه لنا تسأل بالفصحى
رانيه: يلا كم مره دخل عليكم في لحظات غلط؟
شهد: أممم كثير
رانيه: لا أحتج لازم تذكرين الموقف
شهد: هو سؤال واحد وأنا جاوبت عليه
رانيه: أففف أنا غبيه لكن القارورة تدور والزمن دوار
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد فرت القارورة وصارت عند مرام ...
شهد: السؤال يقول شنو سلبياتي أو الشي اللي مو عاجبك فيني وتبينه يتغير؟
مرام: ياقلبي والله كلك ع بعضك عسل وربي مو شايفه عليك شي بالذات هالفتره
قامت شهد ضمت مرام والبنات جلسو يغنون ويصفقون ...
رانيه: خسرتينا سؤال ياشهد وش هالسؤال المؤدب مايناسب مراموه
شهد: عارفه أنك مابتقصرين
البنات: هههههههههههههههههه
مرام فرت القارورة وصارت عند عهد مرام ناظرتها بخبث وغمزت لرانيه ...
عهد: يمااااااا شكلي بنسحب
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: أحم"وتزيد نبضات قلب عهد"أحـــم"وتزيد نبضات قلب عهد" السؤال يقول وش شعورك وأنتي تدلكين صبع فهد ؟!!
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااي
:أكيد رومنسيه
:أكيد ودها تبوسه مرة وحده
:ماودها تقوم من عنده
عهد مع تعليقات البنات حمرت خدودها: مدري
مرام: مافي شي أسمه مدري ترى أن ماجاوبتي ع سؤالي وطلبت منك طلب ماراح أرحمك
عهد: أمممـ في البدايه كنت مو حاسه لنفسي بس لمن أنتبهت أنحرجت لأن أساسا فهد ماعنده حركات كذا يعني حتى هو أنحرج
وبدأ التصفير والضحك وووناسه ...
شهد: أحلى أحلى عهود خلك ثقيله
رانيه: من تحت السواهي دواهي ولا عهد المؤدبه
عهد ضربت رانيه ع يدها وفرت القارورة وصارت عند دانا ...
دانا: عاد عهود أحنا خوات يعني صيري طيبه
عهد: أممممـ عشاني أختك بسألك بما أنك أكثر وحده تأثرتي لمن طاحت علينا رزان كيف كان شعورك لحظتها؟
دانا: لو لا سمح الله صاب رزان شي كان أموت تخيلي توئمة روحي وحياتي كلها لمن طاحت قدام عيني شعور لا يوصف ما فكرت بس في نفسي فكرت في فيصل أخوي وعمتي وخالي اللي رزان كل حياتهم الله يخليها لنا
قامت رزان وضمت دانا بقوه وبدأت التصفير والضحك والتعليقات ...
رانيه: لا حول شهدو أنتي ويا عهدو أسألو أسئله زي الناس نستفيد منها
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا فرت القاروه وصارت عند رانيه
دانا: الحين بسأل أسئله زي الناس يستفيدون منها
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: تخيلي لو أنتي نايمه وحلمتي أن واحد من أولاد خواتك عندك وقلتي له أبي بوووووووسه وصحيتي من النوم لقيتي كل أهلك عند سريرك مستغربين من مين تبين بوسه وش راح يكون شعورك؟
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:عدددددددددددددل
:عاااااااااااااشت دانينو
:والله وبردتي كبدي في رانيوه
:ونعم السؤال
رانيه: عادي أصلا ياليت لو تحصل يمكن أكسر خاطرهم ويدورون لي رجل
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههااااااي
:ويلي ضحكت كثير
دانا: أبي أسألها سؤال تستحي تحمر أبد
رانيه طقطقت بلسانها: أبد
مرام:مغسول وجهك بمرق 
رانيه: مرق لو صالونه نياهاها
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه فرت القارورة وصارت عند رزان ...
شهد: رحنا فيها أبد مو مناسب رزان مع رانيه رحتي فيها يارزون
رانيه فركت يدينا بحماس وناظرت رزان بخبث: السؤال يقول أشرحي بالتفصيل حادثة روحتكم للتحليل
رزان بلعت ريقها ...
مرام: هههههههههههههههه مادورت إلا السؤال اللي حيرنا 
رانيه: أبي أفك الغموض هذي تستحي من ظلها محد يمديه يعرف شي يستفيد منه
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: يلا ننتظر جواب
رزان: أصلا ماكنت عارفه أن هم بيحللون لي عشان فيصل أممـ كنت تعبانه وسوو لي تحليل ولا أدري وين الله حاطني ورجعنا البيت وخلصنا بعدها يمكن بـ3 أيام دانوه أتصلت قالت لي تقول أنها كانت عارفه من زمان وجايتنها فوحه عشاني ما أدري وقالت لي أن التحليل توافق
:اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
:حركاااااااااااااااااات
:مين قدك
رانيه تضرب كتف دانا: ونعم الحماه يادانا
شهد: طيب كيف ماشاوروك ولا شي؟
رزان: خلاص جاوبت قد السؤال بليييييييز
رانيه: لا تخافون الدنيا دواره واللعبه دواره والله ما أقو إلا وأنا كاشفه الغموض كله
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فرت رزان القارورة وصارت عند عهد ...
شهد: لايقين ع بعض أدب في أدب
رانيه: لا تتأملون سؤال فيه فايده
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: مرت أخوي الوحيد مستحيل أضايقها فـ بسألها سؤال حليو وتيوب زيها شنو الشي اللي فيني وحابه أنه يتغير؟
عهد: أمممـ أحيانا أقول خجلك بس بجد لايق عليك ما أتخيلك جريئه مو حلووو كذا أحلى
رزان نزلت راسها بخجل: يسلمووو
رانيه: هههههههههههههههههه ياويلي مقدر جبتيها ردت الفعل تناسب السؤال
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد فرت القارورة وصارت عند دانا
عهد: وأنا ماتطلع لي إلا دانوه
مرام: سبحان الله خوات
رانيه: عادي إذا مو عاجبتك حوليها علي
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: لا أحولها عليك ولا شي"لفت لدانا" شنو آخر حدث فرحك من قلــــــــب يعني حسيتي أن الدنيا مو قادره تشيلك من الفرحه
دانا: أمممممـ أفتتاح محل راشد ولد خالتي الجديد بجد أنبسطت
:ووووااااااااااااااااااااااو
: ياعيني
: ياحلوك وأنتي تقولين راااشد "وهي تقلد غلطة دانا في الراء"
دانا: عن الهباله راشد أخوي بجد أنبسطت لأن الكل أنبسط لهشي يعني ماشاء الله حقق نجاح وهو معتمد ع نفسه رغم ظروفه
رانيه: معتمد ع نفسه وبرغم ظروفه ياحرااام
دانا: مابتصدقين براحتك
رانيه: لالالا صدقت
رزان: مادورتي إلا دانوه تاخد راشد تم آند جيري هي معه
مرام: كذا أحلـــى بعدين نسوي روايه رومنسيه بأسمهم
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: لا حول أقوم عنكم؟
رانيه: نعتذر للأزعاج يلا فري القاروره
دانا فرت القارورة وصارت عند رانيه دانا ناظرتها بخبث رانيه تناظرها بقوة عين ولا هامها بعد والبنات ناقين ضحك ...
دانا: أشرحي متى حسيتي نفسك جوليت ومين روميو؟
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:حلو السؤال يناسب رانيه
:يلا رنوش فيك خير جاوبي
رانيه: مره في بيت جدي كنت أستهبل مع عبيروه نرمي الخداديات من الطابق الثاني وصابت قرعة ولد خالتي ونقعنا ضحك عليه بعد خمس دقايق جانا من وراء وربط روسنا في بعض ع باله أني مشاعل شوي ويرفعنا مع بعض أنتبه لي وأنصدمنا هو يناظرني وأنا أناظره لين ماعبيروه طرده برا
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااي
:أنصحك رانيوه تاخديه
:بجد حفلة مسكين الولد زين منه ماتروع
:كيف قدري يرفعك يالدبه لالا يناسبك عشان إذا مليتي تمشين يحملك
:من تحت السواهي دواهي كل هذا ولا ندري يارانيوه
رانيه: هي مره وحده ولا تكررت
البنات :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:الأخت تبيها تتكرر
:صلو وأدعو أن شاء الله تتكرر الحركة لخاطر عيون رانيه
رانيه: هو بصراحه وسيم بس عيبه الأسم فكرت فيها بس غيرت رايي عشان الأسم
شهد وهي تضحك: ليه وش أسمه؟
رانيه: مطلق
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مطلق ولا معرس هاهاها
:وربي الأسم مافيه شي
رانيه: لا والله أسمه يجيب لي التشاؤم أحس أنه بيطلق مرته ولا شي
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:أرحمينا رانيوه
:بطني راح من الضحك
:خلاص بطلت ألعب مو طبيعيين أنتو خل نسوي شي ثاني
رانيه: لا وألف لا أول أنا أسأل
:أسألي لاتموتين علينا
:وتتفضل الأخت رانيه بفر القارورة ترااااااا
فرت رانيه القارورة وصارت عند شهد ...
شهد: لاحول حد داعي علي ما أطيح ع يد رانيوه إلا أنا
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: هدوووووووء أسمعو السؤال نكمل السؤال اللي قبل كم مرة نمتي مع بسام وماذا كانت الأسباب؟
شهد حمرت والبنات نقعو ضحك: مايخصني بس سؤال واحد
رانيه: لا الواو واو العطف يعني السؤال واحد يلا جاوبي
مرام: وأنا أوافق رنوش
دانا: ياويلي عليك ياشهود طحتي ومحد سمى عليك في يد مراموه ورانيوه
رزان ناظرت شهد: كسرتي خاطري
رانيه: جب أنتي جاينك الخير يلا شهود جاوبي
شهد: 3مرات بس
:وااااااااااااااااو
:بس يعني الأخت تبي تطولها
:آآآه منك ياشهود منتي هينه
رانيه: هدوووووووء جاوبتي ع نص السؤال والنص الثاني ماذا كانت الأسباب؟
شهد: مره كنا طالعين في الشاليه مع أهل بسام ومره كان تعبان ومارضيت يطلع يسوق ومره كان ماخدني من المدرسه وأنا نعساااااااانه
صفقو البنات وصفرو وشهد حمرت وغنت رانيه وقامو البنات يرددون وراها ...

بنت السعوديه حلاها غير حتى دلعها والتغلي ذووووق ...
وجلسو يرددون ويصفقون وبعد ماخلصو الأغنه ماتو ضحك ع أشكالهم وهم منفعلين يغنون وأصواتهم نشاز ...

رانيه: ننفع حق فرقه
رزان: ههههههههههههههه بجد خلهم يكنسلون حجز الطقاقه حق حفلة أخوك
شهد: عاد أنتي رزون تغنين كان تموتين علينا
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: شسوي بنفسي
دانا: خلاص نبطل لعب؟
مرام: لالالا عشان العروسه بلييييييييز خلها تسأل واللي بعدها بلييييييز يعني تسمح لنا خلاص البنت تبي تنهي البارت
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: لاوالله تنهي البنات وأحنا مابعد نخلص سهرتنا
رزان: هدو بالله بتكمل سهرتنا بس في البارت الـ13
مرام: أيه زين ع بالي
شهد فرت القارورة وصارت عند دانا ...
شهد: بسألك عن شي محيرني
دانا: تفضلي
شهد: كيف التحليل لرزون وهي ماتدري ...
رزان نزلت راسها بخجل وقالت بهمس: ردينا
شهد: هههههههههههههههههه ماعليش رزون كلنا بنات خففي جرعة الحيا شوي
دانا: هههههههههه مافي أمل هذي رزون
مرام: لا تتهربين العروس سألتك يلا جاوبي
دانا: أبد بس روميو ميت عليها وأمي ماتبيه يتعلق فيها وفي النهايه ماتصير من نصيبه
:اللـــــــــــــــه
:أحلـــــــــــى
:وش هالحركات
:يابختك يارزون
شهد: طيب طيب كيف يحللون لها وهي ماتدري؟
دانا: لأن خلاص الكل عارف أن فيصل لرزان ورزان لفيصل بس خالي قال مايبي يقول لها ويشغلها
عهد: هههههههههههههههههههه هو ماقال لها عشان لايشغلها والأنباء وصلت لها عن طريقنا
مرام: هههههههههههههههه بجد أنتو تحفه ماينقال جنبكم شي
وكملو البنات ضحك وتعليقات لحد ما أنهو اللعبه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الثاني عشر
((هذا الجزء
-عباره عن أستراحه مع جلسة البنات ...
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بصراااحة الجزء جونااااااااان 
           يسلموو كثير

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

يسلمك غلآتي مجنونه

بصراحه بصراحه فرحتيني كنت متردده في ذا الجزء

عوافي يالغلآ ع مرورك وتواصلك العطر

لا عدمناك

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الثالث عشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-راح نكمل مع بعض جلسة البنات
-بسام في طريقه للشرقيه وتهوره وعصبيته تتوقعون شاللي ينتظر شهد؟
-سمانه في المستشفى والأحد زواجها شاللي بإنتظارها؟
تابعونا))

كل الناس لها عندي معزتين 

إلا أنت لك عندي

معزتين وتيس ودجاجه,,

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 4:30 م في فيلا عبد العزيز كانو البنات عاملين النون مايعلمون ...
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: حرام عليك رانيوه بيتروع بسام
رانيه: نغير جوهم غزل في غزل خل نلعب عليه شوي
مرام: أتخيل شكله وهو يقرأ الرساله معزتين ومدري شنو وفي النهايه تيس ودجاجه
عهد: لكن بقول لشهدو ع سوالفكم
رانيه جرت عهد من أذنها: والله ثم والله ثم والله لو نطقتي أشلع أذنك
عهد: أيي خلاص خلاص أمزززح
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: وش مسويين
رانيه ببراءه: بس نبي نأدب عهدو
شهد: وين جوالي
رانيه طلعته من تحت فخدها: تفضلي كنت ناويه أدور لي مسج من هنا ولا من هناك بس حضرتك حاطه عليه رمز قفل
شهد: هههههههههههههههههه سوري سوري فيه أشياء خاصه
البنات ذايبين ضحك ع كذب رانيه وبراءة شهد ...
شهد: عارفين الساعه صارت كم؟
:كم؟
شهد: 4:50م
:واااااااااااااااااااااو
:من جد الوقت مضى بسرعه
:ماحسينا للوقت
مرام: تأخرت صار المفروض أروح
رانيه: تكلمت سندريلا
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: مافيه طلعه أمي قالت ع الغداء محد يطلع أحنا بنوصلكم
رانيه مسكت جولها وأتصلت ع وائل: ذااااااااااااكر "قفلت الخط"
عهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك رانيوه بجد رأفت بحال الولد
دانا: لو مودينه سجن أبو غريب أحسن له من رانيوه
مرام: ههههههههههههههههه أنا جاتني عدوة النحاسه من رانيوه قبل شوي بس أتصلت لأخواني
شهد: الناس يتعاونون ع البر والتقوى
رزان: هذول ع الأثم والعدوان
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: إلا صح عن حساب مها رايحه الجامعه للحين ما جت غريبه"أتصلت ع مها: الرنه دوليه
عهد: يمكن طالعه مع أسامه ولا شي
دانا: يمكن.....هلا أم ريان.....الحمد لله....أيه تغدا....لالا مايبكي يلعب ومستانس...ههههههههه.....وينك أنتي؟....توقعت....بالتوفيق....أن شاء الله.....لا تسلمين.....أوكي....أن شاء الله....مع السلامه, زي ماتوقعت في البحرين
عهد: حركات بس غريبه رايحه عن ريانوه
دانا: والله حتى أنا مستغربه
رانيه: وليه تستغربون وحده تبي تطلع مع زوجها بروحهم
دانا: ههههههههه ماعرفتي مها شوي وتبكي وهي تسألني عن ريانوه ماشاء الله متعلقه فيه كثير
مرام: الله يخيله لها يارب
دخلو الثلاثي المرح  رؤى-ريهام-هنادي: السلااااااااااااااااااااام
وقامو البنات يسلمو بعد السلام والتعليقات جلسو ...
رزان تناظر في هنادي: يسألون عنك
هنادي: سألت عنهم العافيه مين اللي يسأل عني؟
رزان: رنوش
رانيه أبتسمت بأدب البنات ماتحملو شكلها مايناسبها الأدب: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: هههههههه وش فيكم؟
عهد: رانيوه مايناسبها الأدب
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: اللي يشوفنا مانعرفها رنوش من يوم كانت صغيره أتذكرها
رانيه: أحم صرت مشهوره
الكل: هههههههههههه
رؤى: وين مهيوه؟
دانا: في البحرين مع أسوم
هنادي: اللـــه كيف أجل خلت ريانوه غريبه!
عهد: تطور كلنا مستغربين
ريهام: تلاقيه أسامه هارب بها ولا مهيوه تترك ريانوه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: بعد شوي بتنط علينا صدقوني
البنات: ههههههههههههههه
ريهام: رزون جاء أبوي؟
رزان: أيه بس الظاهر أنه يتحمم
ريهام: أهااا لأن روابيوه لوعت كبدي تبيه
رزان: ههههه بعد شوي بيخلص نوديها له
رؤى: والله حركات جالسين عند المسبح
عهد: جالسين عند المسبح وتغدينا عند المسبح بين الخضره والهواء العليل
هنادي: ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
رانيه: عادي بعد ترى مايخالفون لو شهود تبين تسهرين مع بسام هنا
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: كريمه من حلال غيرها
رانيه: لو تجي بيتنا يكون أحسن
شهد: هذا إذا كنت ناويه ع نفسي
هنادي: ههههههه ماتاخدون راحتكم مو؟
شهد: في البيت خواتي وأخوي وفي بيتهم خواته وفي بيت خالي خالي كل شوي  يجي يسلم
هنادي: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه أنا بعد لمن كنت مخطوبه أمي كانت طول الوقت معانا مايمدينا نتنفس
رؤى: ههههههههههههههههههه لكن للحين سلمان ماينساها عليها يقول حتى مايمديني أمسك يد هنادي عطتني نظرات
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: أحنا ماقصرنا في مهيوه مسكينه من يجي أسامه لمن كانو مخطوبين نصف البزارين كلهم ونمدح في أسامه وعنده حلاوة وااجد ويجلسون معه مساكين عقدناهم
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: بسام يصرفهم إذا دخلو لنا
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:أحلـــــــــى
:الحين أعترفتي
هنادي: ماعليك سوي نفسك ماتدرين عن الدنيا والله الحياء قطاع أرزاق
ريهام: هههههههههههههههه حسبي الله ع بليسك هناديوه لاتخربين البنت
شهد: هههههههه لا عادي 
دانا: أستأذن شوي ببدل ملابسي رزون مفتوحه غرفة الملابس؟
رزان: أيوه مفتوحه أو إذا مالقيتها مفتوحه شوفي مونياتي
رانيه ببأس: تلبسون نفس المقاس ياحسرتي
رؤى: هههههههههههههههههه ع شنو ياحسرتك؟
رانيه: لو تنسى وحده جزمتها في سيارة مزيون ولا شي أخاف بعدين يتبهدلون 
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: قصة سندريلا تتطور 
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: أنصحك دانوه أسمني شوي لا تتغير قصة سندريلا
رزان: ههههههههههه حتى لو جا لي شار باقول له غلطان في النمره مو هنا
دانا: ههههههههههه والله أنا حاسه أن رانيوه ع هالرجه بيجيها واحد بيعقلها
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: ماعاش اللي يعقلني وأنا رنوش
هنادي: أي والله وش لك بالعقاله خلك مهبوله أحسن
رؤى: هههههههههههههههه أسمحي لي هناديوه حدك عاد لا تصيرين مخربة أجيال
مرام: لا عادي ومنكم نستفيد
ريهام: لالالا مو مصدقه مرام طلع صوتها
شهد: وش ع بالكم هذي أعظم من رنوش بس الحين مسويه نفسها مؤدبه عشان مابعد تتعود عليكم شوي وتشوفونها فالتها أعظم من رانيوه
مرام: خلينا نصير طيبين
هنادي: ههههههههههههههههه وش لكم بالعقاله خدو راحتكم
دانا: بركب ببدل محد يبي شي؟
رزان: ألبوم شهود ع السرير
دانا: أوكي محد يبي شي جولاتكم أي شي ترى مابارد أركب ...
رانيه: جوالي لا هنتي
دانا: أوكي "وركبت"
هنادي: وش تسوين في جوالك؟
عهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسكين أخوها معاني معاناه
رؤى: هههه ليه؟
رزان: تتصل له تضحك وتقول ذاكر وتقفل في وجهه
هنادي: هههههههههههههههههههه تعجبيني
ريهام: طوالي هي تعجبها
رن جوال شهد"أنت بحري وأنا اليم"..ألو...أهلين.....لا"قامت بالجوال بعدت عن البنات ووصلت نهاية الحديقه"...أيوه خالي أسمعك.....لا ما أتصل جواله مغلق......مدري خالي...خايفه لايكون صاير له شي......لالا ماقلت للبنات عشان ما أخرب جلستهم....تطمن...لا مخليه نفسي عاديه جدا.....خير أن شاء الله.....مدري يمكن بعد العشاء....خلاص إذا وصلت البيت أطمنك....هم بيوصلوني.....بس ماعطاني خبر أنه بيركب الطائره......لحظه خالي...تسلم بس كيف عرفت أن جوال بسام مقفل.......أمممـ تسلم لي خالي...لا تشغل بالك....أن شاء الله سلامات......سلم ع أموله والبيبي......باي,
شهد..آآآآه خالي وأعرفه زين لو حاولت بكل ماعندي أغبي عنه شي لازم يكشفني طول عمره الأب والأم لنا أنا وصقر يارب ترجع لي بسام بالسلامه يارب ناظرت في الساعه ورحت عند البنات من قبلت طوالي قامو يغنون ويزغرتون هههه ياحليلهم الحمد لله أني معاهم ع الأقل أنشغلت شوي عن التفكير حاسه راسي بينفجر جلست وتكلمت بمرح ...
شهد: تسلمون تسلمون
هنادي: الصور ياشهود روووووعه
شهد: هههههههه تسلمين
رؤى: بصراحه روعه يمكن أصور مع رائد عند نفس المصوره
قام التصفير والوناسه والضحك والتعليقات ...
رؤى حمرت خدودها: خلاص هونت ماراح أصور 
هنادي: ولا تحسرين نفسك حماتي بعدك صغيره وريوف أنا أمسكها وأنتو أخدو راحتكم
ريهام: أفااا عليك بس رؤى حاضرين أي وقت
رؤى: ثاكيو ثانكيو
رزان: إذا مره مره ماحصل لك حد ياخدها أحنا إجازه
رؤى: ماتقصرون
شهد: جت لعندك خلاص خدي رقم المصوره
رؤى: خلاص أقرب مناسبه راح أصور عندها
رانيه: بعد بكره حفلة أخوي
ريهام: الله يبارك لكم عقبالك
رانيه بإعتراض: شنو الله يبارك لكم ولا تروحون عجايز أنتو؟ لازم تحظرون
هنادي: أن شاء الله إذا حصلت فرصه نروح
رزان: ماشاء الله جايتنا زواجات يوم الأربعاء حفلة أخو رانيوه والأحد زواج سمانه
شهد: صح زواج سمانه الأحد بس كأن ملكتها ماطولت
دانا: أي والله بس شهر بس وش عرفك فيها شهود؟
شهد: سافرنا معاهم مره ماشاء الله عليها خوش بنت
عهد: أمي مو مقصره دايم تمدحها حتى ملكتها رحنا معاها الصالون
هنادي: الله يبارك لها يارب تستاهل
رانيه: أنتي بقروه"وهي لافه لمرام: تحضرين حفلة أخوي
مرام: مدري يمكن.....
شهد قاطعت مرام وهي تقلد برودها: زواج ولد خالة أمي
الكل ضحك ع تعليق شهد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: هذي مرامو يبي لها تأديب من يصير عندنا زواج يتزوجون كل قرايبهم
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرام: أن شاء الله بحضر بس عشان أشوف رقصك
رانيه بدفاع: ما أعرف
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: أنا شفت وجهك قلت بلا شك هذا خوش رقاصه طلعتي ماتعرفين!!
رؤى: مو عن حساب مانزلتي من ع الستيج زواج لمى؟
رانيه: ههههه من الفرحه أرقص بدون لا أحس لنفسي ولا أنا ما أعرف
ريهام ضربت رزان ودانا ع ظهورهم: هذول رقاصات درجه أولى
رزان: ما أعرف أني دانا اللي علمتني
دانا: والله سوينا كورسات وقتلنا عمرنا لين ماعرفنا نرقص كل يوم عند المريا نخربط وإذا طلعت حركه عدله كل وحده تعلم الثانيه
عهد: ههههههههههه أذكر قبل زواج مها كل ليلة رسمي نوقف عند المريات ونستعرض وأحنا نرقص
رانيه: ياما أستعرضت عند المرايات ما أشوف نفسي عرفت
مرام: أنا يقولو أعرف لكن أعرف ع الستيج حزة الحزه
هنادي: محلاها بس أنا حكومتنا الرشيده مانعه عني الرقص
ريهام: ههههههههههه أنا زواج مهيوه ماوقفت في النهايه أكتشفت أني حامل في الشهر الثاني
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: حامل بروابيوه صح؟
ريهام: أيه حتى خفت بس الحمد لله
رؤى: زاده روابيوه ماشاء الله مرجوجها طلعتي راجتها بالرقص من لمن كانت في بطنك
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: السلاام عليك
قامو البنات يسلمون ع فضيله بحماس ويتباوسون معاها وهي تسأل كل وحده عن حالها وحال أهلها بعد السلام جلسو,,
دانا: شخبار ملكوه مع المذاكره؟
فضيله: توها مخلصه قلت لها إذا بتجي معي تغير جو قالت بتجلس ع النت
هنادي: ياذا النت اللي عامي عيوننا صغير وكبير
رانيه: حتى جدتي أم تركي الحين نعلمها ع النت
البنات: ههههههههههههههههه
رؤى: ماشاء الله عليها 
مريم: السلام عليكم
ما قامو البنات سلمو وهم جالسين لأنهم سلمو ع مريم قبل ...
فضيله: طلع عبد العزيز؟
مريم: أيوه طلع لو يدري أنك هنا كان جاء سلم عليك 
فضيله: الله يسلمك معاه من الشر
مريم: أجل وين غلوي وملوك؟
فضيله: غلا مع شوق ورهف يلعبون وملوك بكره عندها أختبار
مريم: الله يوفقها يارب
هنادي: وين جسوم؟
مريم: نام توه من شوي
هنادي: الأمس جنني جنون بغيت أضربه بس الحمد لله مسكت نفسي بالصدفه كانت ريوف مأديه روابي ونزلنا جلسنا مع بعض أنا ورؤى كل وحده تتحرطم ع راس الثانيه
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: يلا أن شاء الله يكبرون ويعقلون
الكل:أن شاء الله
فضيله لفت لشهد: أخبار عروستنا؟
شهد بخجل: الحمد لله أسأل عنكم
فضيله: أهم شي مايشغلك المعرس عن الدراسه
شهد: لا أن شاء الله هو يشجعني
هنادي: نصيحه لاتصيرين زيي أنا تزوجت وطلعت عن المدرسه يوم حملت بشوق بعد5سنوات فكرت أكمل وحملت بجسوم يعني راحت علي
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: لا أن شاء الله بكمل
الكل: أن شاء الله
فضيله: يلا ماما خدو راحتكم أستأذن
رزان: جلسي عمتي بدري
فضيله: لا بس راشد بيجي يصلح لابتوبي 
مريم: يلا بقوم معك خاطري في راشد من زمان ماشفته اليوم جا البيت ولا شفته "وراحو سوا"
هنادي: اللي عندها لابتوب مخترب ولا شي ترى راشد حميي موجود مايقصر
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أفا عليك نمون
مرام: تمون هي تمون
رانيه ضربتها ع راسها: عندك أعتراض؟
مرام ردت لها الضربه: أيه
شهد: أعقلو يالمجانين
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سمعو البنات صوت أذان المغرب ...
رؤى: أذن يلا صلاه
هنادي: أنا ماراح أقوم أصلي إلا إذا خلص الأذان أحب أسمعه وهو يأذن
رزان: أمممـ بجد شي حلوو
ريهام: يلايلا قومو صلاه
دخلو البنات وراحو غرفة رزان فتحو الباب وصحى جاسم هنادي ضربت راسها بقهر: أففف جسوم وقتك تبكي أبي أصلي
رزان: عادي عطيه شهود
هنادي: ليه شهد إجازه؟
شهد: أيه جيبيه عندي
هنادي: بدعي لك في الصلاة خديه عقبال مانشوف أولادك
شهد ببتسامه: أن شاء الله
بعد نص ساعه تقريبا كل البنات خلصو صلاة وجلسو يسولفون ودخلو معاهم فضيله ومريم وقامو ياخدون يعطون مع بعض في السوالف وأنبسطو كثير وبعد كذا طلعو الثلاثي المرح مع فضيله كل وحده راحت مع زوجها وبقو البنات يدربون رانيه ع الرقص خخخخ وضحك ووناسه وهبال وبعد الرقص تعشو وبعدها توزعو وكل وحده راحت بتيهم ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 10:14 م ...
كان بسام في قمة عصبيته من لمن طلع من عند ماجد مسك خط الشرقيه مالقى نفسه إلا عند باب بيت أبو صقر دق الجرص رد عليه أخو شهد الصغير ...
بصوته الصغير: مين؟
بسام: أنا بسام شهد موجوده؟
:أيوه موجوده أنت بثام ثح؟
بسام: سوي لي طريق أبي أروح غرفة شهد
:تفدل مافي حد في البيت شهد في غرفتها "وراح معاه لغرفة شهد"
شهد..جيت من عند البنات بدلت ملابسي لبست لي شي أرتاح فيه للنوم برمودا وبلوزه كت,,رميت نفسي ع السرير بتثاقل كانت نفسيتي تعبانه يمكن من زمان ماضحكت كذا بس أضحك لأني أبي أطفي النار اللي بداخلي صد بسام لي والحين جواله مغلق خايفه وربي خايفه عليه وحشني صوته سؤاله عني حنانه عيونه اللي تداريني سمعت صوت طق ع الباب رديت ببرود ...
شهد: مين
بسام: أنا
شهد..سمعت صوته فزيت من مكاني بسام حبيبي بخير وعندي الحمد لله يارب خفت أقوم أفتح الباب ما ألقاه قدامي يمكن أتوهم ولا شي قمت لمن سمعته يناديني مره ثانيه فتحت الباب وشغلت النور ناظرت في شكله ملابسه فيها دم وشكله يدل ع أنه يركض سنين شكله ماطمني حتى نظراته كل مره ياخدني بأحضانه هالمره يناظرني ببرود سألته بـاهتمام وكل الزعل اللي فيني راح بمجرد أني شفته ...
شهد: بسام وش فيك مين سوى فيك كذا؟
بسام..ناظرت في عيونها باحتقار تخيلت أنها كانت تسأل عن غيري وتداريه بنفس هالنظرات المحبه مجرد أن هالفكره جت في بالي فقدت أعصابي ...
بسام قفل باب الغرفه بسرعه ورمى شهد ع السرير بدون تفاهم ...
شهد: بسام بسام وش فيك؟
بسام ضرب راسها في الجدار بقسوه ورمى الصور في وجهها: شنو هذا؟
شهد فتحت الظرف برجفه وطلعت الصور وقالت ببراءه: هذي صوري
بسام بسخريه: أجل صور جدتي جاوبيني لمن عطيتي هالصور؟
شهد: ماعطيتها لحد
بسام بصرخه: لا تكذبين كل شي أنكشف ياشهد كل شي 
شهد: بسام عن شنو تتكلم وربي مو فاهمتك؟
بسام: بسوي نفسي مصدقك وأنك طيبه وبريئه وبقول لك قصة زوجتي الحبيبه يامدام زوجتي موزعه صورها عند اللي يسوى واللي مايسوى وغير العلاقات وقصص الغرام اللي كل واحد من الأ يقول الزود عندي وكل قصه أحلى من الثانيه
شهد سمعت كلامه ونزلت دموعها: أنا يابسام تشك فيني؟
بسام: دموع التماسيح ما أبي أشوفها لا تخدعيني فيها سوالفك كلها عرفتها جاوبيني ياشهد لاتكذبين علي أكثر 
شهد ودموعها سيل ع خدودها: شأجاوبك أنا مو فاهمه شاللي تقصده مو عارفه ليه تغلط علي وتقول هالكلام مو عارفه شنو سبب صدك لي شهر
بسام: ماجد شنو علاقتك فيه؟
شهد..فز قلبي من سمعت هالأسم تذكرته في ثواني ماجد اللي تعرفو عليه خواتي ودخلوه المجمع معانا بس مالي شغل مالي علاقه فيه بس تذكرت مره أو مرتين قبل أنخطب ع بسام أستهبلت معاه في الجوال بس وش دخل بسام فيه وكيف عرف؟! ...
بسام: الأخت سرحت الظاهر أن قصتكم حلوة كثير
شهد بصراخ: ما أسمح لك تغلط علي أكثر مو أنا اللي أنزل للمستوى اللي في بالك
بسام: والأستهبال والمسجات والحب والحركات كل هذا مو غلط ولا ماجد غير عن كل الشباب عادي المدام تخون خطيبها معاه
شهد وهي تحاول تكون قويه وتدافع عن نفسها بدون لاتبكي: أنا.....
بسام..ماتحملت براءتها وهي تبكي وتفهمني وتقنعني ودموعها تنزل ع خدودها كنت بروح بضمها بس جت صورة ماجد في بالي ولا قدرت أستحمل وخديت اللي أبيه منها بطريقة أنتقام كنت أسمع صراخها وأشوف دموعها ع خدها والكلام اللي تقوله لي وتريجها لي أني أتركها وضربها لي بس العصبيه عمت عيني همي هو أني أنتقم من شهد وأسوي الشي اللي يضايقها وما يرضيها ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 1:40ص في سيارة أسامه ...
أسامه: مها
مها: هممـ
أسامه: حبيبتي قربنا نوصل
مها: بدق ع دانا تجهز ريان
أسامه: بس كأنه تأخر الوقت الساعه 2إلا ربع
مها: بكره ماعندهم مدرسه بدق أشوفها...ألوو....هلا دانا....وين أنتو؟.....أوو نايمين....أهآآآ.....ريان صاحي ولا؟......أهآآ...خلاص أجل بكره الصباح راح أمره...باي,
أسامه: وين أروح؟
مها وهي متضايقه: خلاص البيت ريان نام مع عمتي من الساعه 10 وما أبي أزعجها
أسامه: أن شاء الله بكره من الصباح راح نجيبه
مها: اليوم بطوله ماشفته أنبني ضميري
أسامه: حتى أنا أشتقت له ولأزعاجه الدب يلا بكره أن شاء الله راح يجي عندنا
مها: الحين بتعصب فينا أمك
أسامه: ههههههه أمي أكره شي عندها أن ريان ينام مع حد غيرها مدري هي تغار ولا شنو بالضبط
مها: ياحليلها عمتي مبسوطه بريانوه
أسامه: يلا الليله نرتاح شوي ع الأقل ننام زي الناس 
مها: هذا إذا جاني نوم بدون ريانوه
أسامه: وأبو ريانوه شنو موقعه من الإعراب؟
مها أشرت ع قلبها: هنا
أسامه: ياقلبي أنتي شكلك نعسانه
مها: خلص بانزيني طول المشوار أبي أدور لي سالفه أسولف فيها أي شي أتكلم فيه دلة الشاي خلصتها كلها ولا هو فايد
أسامه: من قلة النوم مها حبيبتي لازم تنامين زين ماتعودين ريان الله يحفظه كذا تنامين وقت يروق له وتجلسين وقت يروق له عطي لنفسك فرصه مو بس الجامعه وأنا وريان أنتي بعد لازم تنامين زين تاكلين زين
مها: لأن أنتو كل حياتي
أسامه: وأنتي كل حياتنا بس لازم ترتاحين الأنسان طاقه
مها: أن شاء الله
أسامه: مو مثل كل مره أن شاء الله ولا نشوف شي
مها: لا أن شاء الله بريح نفسي بكره ماراح أسوي غداء ولا راح أصحى بدري وريانوه ماراح نجيبه من بيت خالي
أسامه: أقول أسكتي بس ماتنعطين وجه
مها: هههههههههههههههه عرفت أنك ماتستغني عن خدماتي
أسامه: أمممم مو دائما
مها: كذاب
أسامه: قد الكلمه؟!
مها: يووووه سوري من النعس قمت أتكلم بدون لا أحس لنفسي
أسامه: سوري لو مصري أنتي قلتي وخلصتي وتحملي اللي يجيك الليله مافي نوم
مها: أساااااااااامه نعسانه
أسامه: أنزلي أنزلي بس وصلنا

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7:30ص في المستشفى ...
كانو غدير وسمانه يستعدون عشان اليوم راح يكون خروج سمانه من المستشفى ...
غدير: وهـ ماورى عليك بتطلعين
سمانه أبتسمت: الحمد لله رب العالمين بس المستشفى أرحم لي من بيتنا
غدير: أن شاء الله حبيبتي الأحد أنتي عندنا هانت ياسمانه هانت
سمانه: الأحد أنا عندكم بس مدري شاللي ينتظرني مو عارفه شنو مصيري
غدير: بالعقل اللي بتتزوج شنو بيكون مصيرها بتصيرين مدام الأستاذ خالد اللي هو أخوي وبعد كم شهر بتجيبون لنا بزارين وأنا راح أصير عمه وحضرتك راح تصيرين أم وأخوي راح يصير أبو
سمانه: ليت الكلام اللي تقولينه بهالسهوله
غدير: سمانه شاللي صابك وين قوتك وين نصايحك لي مو معقول أنتي سمانه اللي أعرفها مو بهسالهوله تستسلمين غير سبب طيحتك في المستشفى اللي حتى الدكتور مارضيتي تقولين له عنها
سمانه: شنو أقول تتوقعين بيصدقوني إذا قلت لهم مرت أبوي كانت طمعانه في فلوسي من ورث أمي ولمن عرفت أنهم مو عندي ضربتني لأنها شكت أني عاطيتهم خالد عرفتي السبب أرتحتي
غدير: مو معقول هذي أنسانه رغم أنها حابستك في غرفه بروحك وتشك فيك كمان
سمانه ضحكت بسخريه: هذي الحقيقه أنتي لو تسمعين الكلام اللي تقوله أستغفر الله بس
غدير: شتقول هالنذله؟
سمانه: عارفه أني حتى الإختبار ماذاكرته زي الناس لأن طارق مزع الكتاب بس الحمد لله حليت زين لو تعرفين كيف كان شعوري لمن جاتني هي وطارق ولمياء أنبسطت توقعت أنهم بيعتذون لي لأني بروح عنهم أبتسمت وأختفت أبتسامتي لمن سمعت عايشه النذله تقول جا حبيب القلب يابنت سميرة؟!شفتي لك من تقصين عليه وتتميلحين عنده
غدير: الله يعوضك حبيبتي أن شاء الله أمي أمك وأبوي أبوك وخواتي خواتك
سمانه أبتسمت: ماتقصرون حبيبتي فيكم الخير والله أني عادتكم أهلي وأكثر
غدير: صحيح سمسوم ليه تفاجئتي ليلة العقد لمن شفتي أسم خالد
سمانه أرتبكت: مدري بس كأني شايفته قبل حاولت أتذكر بس ماتذكرت
غدير: طيب إذا تذكرتي قولي لي
سمانه: غدور اليوم البروفه حق فساتيننا
غدير: يوووووه ذكرتيني بتصل للمصممه والحين طلعتنا نروح نمر ع سحور والجوهره ونقيس فساتيننا سوا
سمانه: أبي أبدل ملابسي 
غدير: جابت لك أمي ملابس موجودين في الدولاب
سمانه: ياربي مستحيه معاكم مو عارفه كيف أرد لكم ...
غدير حطت يدها ع فمها: جب جب الحين بتقلبينا لنا مناحه تكفين عاد يلا بدلي ملابسك لأن أبوي في الطريق
سمانه قامت من ع السرير راحت لدورة المياه((تكرمون))وهي قايمه طاحت ورقه من تحت وسادتها غدير فتحتها وجلست تقرأ ,,سمانه طلعت من دورة المياه ((تكرمون))وتوها بتفتح فمها لقت الورقه عند غدير ...
سمانه نزلت راسها ...
غدير: من أمك ؟
سمانه: أيوه الأمس لمن جا بابا قال لي هذي أمك وصتني أعطيها لك إذا صرتي عروسه
غدير: الله يرحمها
سمانه: الله يرحمها ويرحم موتى المسلمين يارب
غدير: يارب,, تشبهك أمك
سمانه: ههههههه الكل يقول بدات لمن كبرت
غدير ناظرت جوالها: يلا بابا خلص الأجراءات خل ننزل
سمانه: يلاا

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 1:30ص في فرنسا ...
كان فيصل في غرفته نايم والشباب داخلين يأذونه ...
فارس: ياخي قوم وربي جوعانين
فهد: يلا فيصلوه حرام عليك أرحمنا جوعانين
فيصل: أخترعو شي أسمه مطاعم مو بس أنا اللي أعرف أطبخ في العالم
فارس: شنسوي بعد مانستغني عن طبخاتك
فيصل: أففف ياناس حسو نعسان مشو حالكم ببيض أو أي شي سهل مو ظروري تتعشون 
فهد أشر لفارس وراح فارس حمله من رجايله وفهد من أياديه ...
فيصل: ههههههههههه يانذوووول خلاص بقوم خلاص توبه
فهد وفارس رمو فيصل في المسبح وبعد عشر دقايق وصل فيصل عن الدرج ...
فيصل: هههههههههه مهابيل مجانين لا شره
فارس: بتقوم تسوي لنا عشاء ولا؟
فيصل: لالالالا خلاص بقوم
فهد: ههههههههههه يلا قوم
قام فيصل من المسبح ونشف جسمه وراح المطبخ: تعالو ساعدوني مو كفايه مصحييني من النوم عشان أطبخ لكم
فهد: سوري سوري أنا عندي أختبار
فيصل: ياسلاااام وأنت ياثور لا شغله ولا مشغله تعال معاي
فارس: دقايق وجاي بس بجيب لي أغراض من غرفتي"دخل غرفته ونادى بصوت عالي: فيصــــــــل
فيصل جا ركض: وش صايــ"سكت لمن شاف الستاره اللي أكلتها النار تطيح قدام عينه"
دخل فهد وأعصابه مشدوده وهو يشوف الستاره والسرير يحترقون حاول شوي يركز وجاب الماي يبي يطفي به الحريق
صرخ فيه فيصل: يامجنون النار تزيد الحريق "أنتبه للبطانيه ورماها ع الستاره راح فارس وجاب بطانيات لين ماطفو الحريق"
فهد رمى نفسه ع الأرض وهو يتنفس بقوه: أبي هواء أكسجين
فارس فتح نوافد الشقه كلهم وفيصل رش وجه فهد بمويه ...
فيصل: فهد أنت بخير؟
فهد: الحمد لله بس حاس أني مخنوق شوي
فارس: قوم قوم بنزل معاك الحديقه "سند فهد له ونزل معاه الحديقه"
فارس: تحس أنك تحسنت؟
فهد بدأ يرجع يتنفس طبيعي: الحمد لله
فيصل نزل لهم: ها كيفه فهود؟
فهد: الحمد لله
فيصل: توقعو وش نسينا؟
فارس-فهد: شنو؟
فيصل: أنشغلنا نطفي الحريق ونسنا الزيت ع النار
فارس: ههههههههههههه كيف طفيته بروحك؟
فيصل: ماعرفت شسوي لو تشوف المطبخ دخن كله شغلت الهوايه وطفيت الغاز وحطيت قدر كبير ع المقلى
فهد: لا اليوم مسويين بروفة أسعافات حق حريق
فيصل-فارس: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فارس: دفع الله عظيم تخيلو لو أحنا طلعنا نتعشى برا وتركنا فيصل نايم بروحه
فيصل: الحمد لله ع السلامه
فهد-فارس: الله يسلمك
فيصل: والله ومغامرات عشناها في فرنسا
فارس: بجد أيام ماتنسى يلا شهر وأنزل عنكم
فيصل: 4شهور وأحنا لاحقينك
فهد: بجد ماحسينا أحس الأيام مرت بسرعه
فيصل: الحمد لله عدت ع خير والله أن صورة الستاره وهي تحترق لسه في بالي
فارس: هذا بركة دعاء الغاليات أكيد أمهاتنا داعيين لنا
فهد: الله يخليهم لنا 
فيصل: ع طاري أمهاتنا لا تقولون لهم عن الحريق يخافون
فارس-فهد: أكيد لاتوصي
فيصل: صوت جوال
فارس: مو جوالي
فهد: جوالي "قام جاب الجوال ورد" هلاوغلا بالغاليه......هلا ماما....أيوه بخير الله يسلمك....في الشقه أنا الحين......لالا تطمني بخير.....بخير....الحمد لله يسأل عنك...كلنا بخير....تطمني...هههه الله يسلمها وينها.....هلا بالورده.....هلا فيك...ههه بجد وش تقول....ههههههه ياحيلها الوالده....لالا كلنا بخير....متى تطلع نسبتك؟.....عسى بس ترفعين راسنا؟.....والنعم أختي....أول واحد تبشريني أنا.....تسلمين....ريهام وأولادها كيفهم؟.......الله يسلمك وبيت عمتي والكل.....الله يسلمكم.....وينها أمي؟.....هلا ماما...فيصل جنبي"ضرب فيصل السرحان"..كلم "فيصل أرتبك",
فيصل: أنا أكلم!!
فهد: تكلم أمي
فيصل : أها"خدا الجوال من عند فهد: هلا بالعمه....بخير الحمد لله......كيف أمي وخواتي والبنات....الحمد لله....والله بخير كل شي أوكي.....أن شاء الله....فروس معانا ههه خديه,
فارس: وعليكم السلام هلا والله أم فهد......بخير والله مانشتكي....نسأل عنكم.....هههه.. لاتخافين في عيوننا....ننتبه لبعض مايهمك....تسلمين والله...بخير يسلمون عليكم....أيوه الظاهر أن الأربعاء حفلة سيف ولد خالتي....تسلمين...أن شاء الله...مايهمك...مع السلامه,"قفل السماعه",
فهد: ياحليلها أمي حاسه
فيصل: عمتي حنونه حتى وأحنا بعيدين عنها تحس لنا
فارس: الله يخليها يارب
فيصل: لاحول صوت جوال
فهد: ههههههههههههههههه حاسين قلب الأم مافي منه
فيصل: قومو بس أنت رد ع أمك لاتخاف وأنا بكمل لكم العشاء عقب هالمغامره
:ههههههههههههههه يلاا

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 8:30ص في المدرسه المتوسطه ...
كانو حور وملاك يتمشون مع بعض عقب ماخلصوالإختبار ...
ملاك: عاد الأمس خواتي ساهرين مع رزون بنت خالي مارجعو إلا الساعه 10
حور: أحمدي ربك عندك خوات أختبرو معاك أنا خواتي ثنتينهم في الجامعه وخلصو قبلي
ملاك: وأخيرا اليوم آخر يوم
حور: عاد بكره لازم تجين
ملاك: أفا عليك بجي مع خواتي رانيه أخت المعرس صاحبتهم
حور: أشوه ضمنت أنك راح تجين
ملاك: ههههههههه أفا عليك بس
"سمعو صوت الصافره وصراخ البنات وطابووووووووور"
حور: أففففف طابور
ملاك: تلاقينه تفتيش
حور: لا تقولين أنا جايبه معي البي أس بي
ملاك: مجنونه كيف الحين؟
حور: عندي أرميها في الزباله ولا يهزأوني ويتصلون في أمي
ملاك: حطيها في زاويه ولا شي أنتي وحضك إذا هي من نصيبك بتاخدينها
حور: شورك وهداية الله
حطو البي أس بي وراء الزباله وصفو سوا ...
جت المراقبه قريب من حور وملاك وقلوبهم طبول لأنها تدور الزله ع البنات وتبي تهزأ لأي سبب ...
المراقبه: الأخت رايحه حفله
ملاك: أنا؟!
المراقبه: لا أنا شنو حاطه لك في شفايفك؟
ملاك: ولا شي
المراقبه: قدامي أشوف
راحت ملاك مع المراقبه دخلت الإداره
المديره: هلا وغلا هلا والله كيفك وكيف الوالده؟
ملاك: الحمد لله بخير
المديره: وش عندك خير أن شاء الله
ملاك: المراقبه ع بالها أني حاطه لي جلوس أنا مو حاطه شي
المديره: ناديها
ملاك: أبله تبيك المديره
المراقبه: هلا أستاذه
المديره: وش عندك مع البنت؟
المراقبه: شوفي أنتي وش حاطه في وجهها كأنها جايه حفله
المديره: خدي الإكلينكس ملاك ماعليش
ملاك خدت الإكلينكس ومسحت أشفتها طلع دم
المديره: آسفه حبيبتي مو قصدي كان قلتي أن بشرتك حساسه
المراقبه: خلاص روحي
المديره: أسمحي لنا ياملاك وسلمي ع الوالده
ملاك: أن شاء الله يوصل
ملاك راحت عند حور وهي شوي وتبكي
حور: خير وش صار؟
ملاك: الحماره لكن إذا ماقلت لأمي ما أكون ملاك شوفي أشفتي كيف تشققو
حور: ههههه شكلها محتره
ملاك: عساها تحتر في النار أن شاء الله والله لو ما أحترامي للمديره كان مديت لساني
حور: خلاص ملوك لاتبكين ماتستاهل
ملاك: وربي قهرتني تجرني قدام البنات كأني مسويه جريمه ياخي خدودي حمرت من الشمس فيها شي
حور: خلاص تركيها عنك
ملاك: لا اللي يشوفني بهم حالي عشانها البقرة صخلة السوق
حور: ملكووووه خلاص لاتسبين
ملاك: عندك إكينكس؟
حور: خدي ولا تضغطين ع أشفتك خلاص وقف الدم
جت أبله قريب ملاك وحور ...
الأبله: وش فيك ملاك سلامات
ملاك أبتسمت: مافيني شي
الأبله: إذا تعبانه ولا شي تعالي معي
ملاك: لالالا مو تعبانه تسلمين
الأبله أبتسمت وضربت ملاك ع ظهرها وراحت ...
حور: خلاص ملاك عدلي وجهك حصل خير
ملاك: يلا أنا ببعد ماصار هذا طابور
حور: يلا 
وبعد كذا طلعو البنات من المدرسه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 11:14م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
عبير: رانيوه بكره هالوقت أحنا في الحفله
رانيه: ياسعدي والله أخيرا راح يجي يوم الأربعاء
عبير: بنخرب الدنيا حفلة سيوف
رانيه: لو تشوفي ياعبيروه البنات قامو يدربوني ع الرقص وضـــحك
عبير: هههههههههههههه عاد أنتي تذبحين ع هالرقصه
رانيه: كلهم أن شاء الله راح يجون بس شهود أحتمال ماتجي عشان بسام وصل
عبير: خساره خاطري أشوفها
رانيه: تشوفينا في عرسي قريب
عبير: هههههههههههههههههههه كثري منهااا
رانيه شافت جدتها جايه: هلا هلا بالقمر حيا الله دلوعة أبو تركي
أم تركي: هههههههههه الله يرجك كيفك؟
رانيه: بخير دامني شايفه هالوجه السمح
عبير: ههههههه خلاص رانيوه أستحت أمي
رانيه: فديـــــــــت الحيا
أم تركي: ههههههههه رانيوه لاتخليني أقوم عنكم
رانيه: أقول جدتي خلنا نكون صريحين قولي أشتقتي لأبو تركي والجلسه معه لا تستحين
عبير: رانيووووه أعملي أدب
أم تركي: هذي عمرها مابتعقل
عبير بتأييد: أي والله
أم تركي: وأنتي أعظم منها
رانيه: ههههههههههههههه فشلوها حتى لقمه ماعطوهااا
عبير: أفآآآ يمى تشمتين رانيوه فيني وأنا بنتك الصغيره
أم تركي: بقوم عنكم أنا توني صابغه شعري إذا جلست معاكم أكثر راح يغزيني الشيب مره ثانيه
رانيه تناظر جدتها بخبث: علا طاري الصبغ وش قال أبو تركي هاااا أكيد طول الليل يتغزل فيك
جاسر كان في المطبخ يشرب عصير سمع جملة رانيه فطس ضحك وكب العصير اللي في فمه ع بلوزته وشرق ...
عبير ماتحملت شكل جاسر وجلست تضحك ورانيه مع القوم ياشقراء ...
أم تركي: صدق أن وجيهكم مغسولين بمرق
جاسر وهو يكتم ضحكته: أنا شرقت
عبير وهي تكتم ضحكتها: وأنا أضحك ع شكل جسور ههههههه
رانيه: وأنا أضحك ع شكلك وأنتي مستحيه كأنك بنت 15سنه ههههههههههههه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
أبو تركي: السلاااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
رانيه: أبو تركي بالذمه وش رايك في شعر أم تركي؟
أبو تركي: زين
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاسر: ماعند رومنسيه الوالد
أبو تركي: بقوم أنام عنكم يلا أم تركي "راحو سوا"
رانيه: هذا اللي ماعنده رومنسيه كيف لو عنده رومنسيه"همست لعبير: مو قادر ينام بدون مرته
عبير: ههههههههههههههههه أسكــتي رانيوه هذا اللي تتكلمين عنه جدك
جاسر اللي سمعهم: هههههههههههههههه الله يهديكم 
رانيه: وين ع الله ؟
جاسر: بامر وؤل واعده أروح معاه يلعب بلياردو بس أنشغلت وتوني الحين فضيت
عبير: ياااااااااي خدني معاكم
جاسر: أقول أجلسي مكانك ونامي باكر وراكم حفله عشان تتنشطون للرقص
رانيه: ههههههههههههه أكشــــخ يالخال فاهمنا
عبير: يلا عقبالك
جاسر: عقب عمر طويل وش لي بالزواج أنا من أشوف فتوح مسكين أتعقد
فتحي: السلام عليكم
عبير-رانيه تذكرو كلام جاسر: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فتحي يقلد ضحكتهم: ههههههههههه خير؟!
جاسر: مجانين ماعليهم عتب
نهى بدلع: فتحــــي
فتحي: نعم
نهى: يلا نركب الشقه"سوت نفسها توها منتبهه لعبير ورانيه وجاسر وتغطت: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
فتحي بعصبيه: يلا نهى نركب فوق
نهى: يلا"ركبو مع بعض"
جاسر وهو يقلد صوتها: فتحــــي "رجع صوته طبيعي: من زين الصوت عاد
رانيه ردت تقلد صوت نهى: فتحـــــي"رجعت صوتها طبيعي: هو بس يشوف وجهها يصير"وهي تقلد صوتها: سكـــــــــري
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: ههههههههههههههه طالع فيها الأخو يغار عصب لأنك شفتها
جاسر: من زين الوجه حافظه زي أسمي ومن أشوفه يجيني غثيان
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: ههههههههههههه حرام عليكم
رانيه: أستغفر الله
جاسر: يلا أستأذن مسكين وؤل تأخرت عليه
عبير :أذنك معك
رانيه: جيب آيسكريم
جاسر: أوكي الفجر رجعتي بااي
رانيه-عبير: مع السلامه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 1:22ص في فيلا أبو صقر ...
شهد..طلع من عندي بسام ودموعي ع خدي مو هو اللي كان يمسح دموعي؟مو هو اللي وعدني أن دموعي ماتنزل بس الحين هو سبب دموعي دخلت دورة المياه((تكرمون))فتحت الصنبور أبي أخفف دموعي ما أبي أحس لها أختلطت دموعي بالمويه البارده وأنا أبكي من قلب ماتوقعت هالتصرف من بسام خلاص أنا الحين ماعدت بنت أنوثتي أخدها,, ومو عارفه شنو مصيري يمكن أحمل ويمكن بسام يتركني آآآه الله يرحمك ياماما سمعت صوت طق ع الباب جاوبت وأنا أحاول أن صوتي يكون طبيعي ...
شهد: مين؟
صقر: أنا صقر خلصتي؟
شهد: شوي وبخلص بغيت شي؟
صقر: لا بس خاطري أجلس معك
شهد: أوكي شوي بس
شهد..حاولت قدر الأمكان أبين طبيعيه لبست ملابسي ولفيت الفوده ع شعري وطلعت مشطت شعري ورحت الصاله لقيت صقر ينتظرني جلست جنبه ...
صقر: هلا بالغاليه من زمان مو مبينه وينك كل هذا مع بسام؟
شهد..آآآه ليتك تدري ياصقر وش سوى فيني بسام ...
شهد أبتسمت تخفي ألمها: عايشين أنت اللي مو مبين
صقر: الله يعين بس شهد بقول لك
شهد: قول
صقر: وش فيهم خواتك وش هاللبس لاحضت عليهم مايتحجبون من خالي ضاري هو خالنا هم وش دخلهم مايحل لهم
شهد: الله يعين حتى هو متضايق وأنا قلت لهم بس مايسمعون الكلام
صقر: الشره ع مرت أبوي من كثر ماهي طيبه صارت ساذجه
شهد: الله يهديهم ويهدي الجميع
صقر: آآمين "بعد فتره قال: شهد 
شهد: هلا
صقر: حلمت بأمي
شهد أبتسمت: شنو حلمت فيها؟
صقر: مدري خايف حلمت أنها لافه وجهها عني بعدها قالت لي شهد وصحيت ع صوت المنبه ...
شهد: اللهم أجعله خير
صقر: شهد أنتي مو طبيعيه فيك شي؟
شهد: لا أنت شايف فيني شي؟
صقر: بصراحه أيه وجهك أصفر وباين أنك ماتنامين زين ووصايا خالي ضاري عليك والحلمه اللي حلمتها بأمي
شهد: لا تطمن مافيني إلا العافيه
صقر: حابه تطلعين تغيرين جو؟
شهد: تسلم بنام توه بسام طالع من عندي
صقر: أوووه الظاهر أزعجتك
شهد: لالالا مو قصدي بس مالي خلق أطلع
صقر: يلا حبيبتي وإذا بغيتي شي أنا موجود
شهد: أووكـ تصبح ع خير
صقر: وأنتي من أهله

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الثالث عشر
((هذا الجزء
-البنات وسهرتهم وأنقضاء أمتحانات كل أبطالنا ع خير والشباب ومغامراتهم في فرنسا شاللي ينتظر أبطالنا؟!
-سمانه وحالتها النفسيه تتوقعون كيف راح تكون نفسيتها عقب الزواج؟
-شهد وبسام شنو مصيرهم بعد اللي صار وهل راح يستمرون مع بعض وشهد تتوقعون راح تقول لأحد عن اللي صار ولا بتظل ساكته؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

:.دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووا
عالبارت الحلوووووو
ننتطر البارت الجاي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على البااارت الحلووو
         وننتظر البااارت الجديد..
        >>بصراحه بصراحه فرحتيني كنت متردده في ذا الجزء>>
                            .. لانه صااار عندنا عرس اختي .. وماقدرت ارد..

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

أحلى ماخلق ربي

عوافي غاليتي ع المرور

^_^

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مجنونه

ولوووو غناتي لعيونكم

عساها أفراح دايمه علينا وعليكم ياربي ..

أنا كمان تأخرت عليكم لأني قلقه ماما في المستشفى أدعو لهااا

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الرابع عشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-اليوم راح يكون الأربعاء حفلة سيف وحنين ...
-قرب زاج سمانه ودقات قلبها تزيد مع كل دقيقه
-أهل المدراس والإجازه<<كلها أسبوع واجد عليهم خخخ ...
تابعونا))

"ابعتذر كان أنا بحقك اخطيت كلي أسف..كلي ندم
صحيح أنا يمكن شوية تماديت بس أحبك,,هذا الأهم أقبله عذري وقلي نسيت وارحمني من نار الألم"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه3:20م في فيلا أبو وافي بالتحديد في المشغل ...
كانت سناء تعمل الميك آب لحنين وتسولف معاها: أي حنونه إيمتى راح تحددين الجوراز؟
حنين: مدري والله للحين عشان تأثيث الشقه
سناء: ربي يوفئك حبيبتي نفأدك ها
حنين: وأنا كمان بفتقدكم تعودت ع سوالفكم ومزحكم والجلسه معاكم
سناء: سنة الحياة شو بيعرفك يمكن أنا أروح ع بيروت
حنين: لا عاد هذي مانتحملها أنا بس أركب السيارة وأوصل لكم كيف أنتي بيروت مانقوى بعدك
سناء جرت خدها: أي تؤبشني اللي ماتأوى بعدي
حنين: هههههههه تسلمين
أنهار دخلت في النص: أمممـ وش رايكم؟
سناء: أصبري شوي لساتن ماعملو لك المك آب كامل شو هيدا جايه عم تركضي بالأساس وشوية شدوو!!
حنين: هههههههههههههههه خبله أنهارو 
أنهار: ياسلاااام هذا جزاتي جايه أبي آخد راي العروس في كل شي
حنين: طبعا بتطلعين قمر دامك أختي
سناء: هههههههههههههههه والله ثنتينكن تؤبشوني ماشاء الله
حنين-أنهار: تسلمين
حنين: أنهار حبيبتي ما وصلت لمى؟
أنهار: لأ لسه
حنين: أستقبليها خدي جوالي عشان إذا أتصلت تروحين عند الباب
أنهار خدت الجوال: ورمز القفل!!
حنين: وش لك برمز القفل أنتي إذا أتصلت ردي عليها ماله داعي رمز قفل
أنهار: أفااا كان نفسي أسرق كم رساله
سناء: ههههههههه ولا تزعلي نفسك ياحياتي أنا أسرأ لإلك
أنهار: هههههههه كفك
سناء مدت لها كفها: أعجبك ها
أنهار: أكيد
حنين: روحي كملي الميك آب لاتروعين الزباين
أنهار: توقعو وين جالسه أحط الميك آب؟
سناء: وين؟
أنهار: في الأستقبال لينا جالسه ع الكرسي وأنا ع طاولة الأستقبال
حنين-سناء: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حنين: أنهارو أنتي وياها أعقلو
أنهار: نبي نغير جو طردنا عاملة الأستقبال ياخي خل نباشر زباين وجلسنا مكانها بروح أكمل الميك آب
حنين: مو تنسين تستقبلين لمى
أنهار: أوكي إلا بسألك عبير ورانيه والبناتووه وين بيتعدلون؟
حنين: مدري بس لمى اللي معي هم عشانهم مجموعه كبيره بيروحون مع بعض
أنهار: أهاا كويس "مشت رن الجوال ورجعت: حنينو أمير قلبك يتصل
حنين: عطيني الجوال عن الفلسفه
أنهار وهي تبعد الجوال: تعذبي شوي وش رايك تحقريه عشان يشتاق لك أكثر
حنين: أنهارو عن النذاله لا بالجزمه
أنهار: تغلي خيوو الثقل زين
حنين: أنهارو والله ثم والله ثم والله
أنهار عطتها الجوال: خلاص خلاص خدي
سناء: ههههههههههه ما أحلاكم عم تتخانؤ خناء الأخوه مافي منو
حنين بصوت هادئ: ألوو....هلا فيك....ههه تسلم لي....لا لسه مابعد أخلص.......لا وش دعوه.....إلا بس معي أنهار وسناء جالسه أحط الميك آب
أنهار: بمعنى أصح مايمديني آخد راحتي في الغزل
سناء: ههههههههههههه تؤبشني الفاهمه
حنين ناظرتهم بنظرات بمعنى أسكتوو بعدت الجوال شوي: أنهار روحي أستقبلي لمى أتصلت
أنهار: طيب يلا أستودعكن الله بروح أستقبل لمى وأكمل الميك آب
سناء: بيبيآآآي
حنين: أيوه لمى توها واصله......أنت خلصت؟.......الله يعينك....تمام موفق,
لمى دخلت عليهم وبصوت عالي: ماشاء الله ماشاء الله يازين مرت أخوي زيناه الله يساعدك ياخوي طحت ولا حد سمى عليك
سناء: ههههههههههههه هو معى ع الموبايل 
لمى سحبت الجوال من حنين: سيفووووه مرتك تهبل.......هههههه ياعيني ع الواثق....يا أخ أعرف أن كل هذا من فضلي حنون صاحبتي قبل تصير زوجتك.......ههه أمزح الله يبارك لك....معرس وش عليك ترزز......يلا خد عروستك بروح أتعدل,
حنين: هلا.....أوكي.....أن شاء الله....لاتوصي.....وأنت بعد.....أقرأ ع نفسك المعوذات.....أن شاء الله.....حافظك ربي......مع السلامه,
لمى: كيفك حنون؟
حنين قامت سلمت عليها: بخير الحمد لله أسمحي لي ماسلمت عليك
لمى: عادي حبيبتي وش دعوه مابيننا خلاف
أنهار: يلا بروح أكمل الميك آب لايتروعون الزباين
لمى دفتها بمزح: روحي لاتقطعي رزق خالتي
أنهار راحت تكمل الميك آب وهي تضحك قالت للينا وهي تضحك: تأخرت؟
لينا: أي شو كنتي عم تعملي ؟
أنهار: هبل في حنينوه شوي
لينا: ههههههههههه الله يعينا عليكِ
الزبونه: السلام عليكم
أنهار بأسلوبها الراقي اللي يجذب الكل: وعليكم السلام ياهلا آمري ..
الزبونه: ما يآمر عليك عدو "جلست تعدد لها الشغلات اللي تبيها وأنهار شافت الكشف وتأكدت لها وبعد كذا أشرت لها ع الكرسي تجلس"
الزبونه جلست في الكرسي اللي قبالهم: "ناظرت أنهار بشك: وجهك مألوف أنتي من هنا ؟
أنهار: أيوه
الزبونه: وش تقربين لصاحبة المحل؟
أنهار: صاحبة المحل تصير أمي
الزبونه: ماشاء الله أنتي أنهار ولا حنين
أنهار: أنا أنهار
الزبونه: ماشاء الله من زمان كان خاطري أشوفك
أنهار..أبتسمت للزبونه باين أنها طيبه خدتني معاها السوالف حسيت أني أعرفها من زمان دخلت قلبي بسرعه ماشاء الله عليها تبادلنا الحديث عن الموضه والميك آب ونصحتها بالشي اللي يناسبها سبحان الله حسيتها تشبهني في أشياء كثيرة مامليت من سوالفها تقريبا ساعه إلا ربع وأحنا نسولف لين مانادو عليها ((سمر)) ,,شفت أمي جايه أبتسمت ...
أزهار: ها ماما خلصتو؟
أنهار: أنا خلصت حلو شكلي؟
أزهار: تهبلييييييييييين ,, وأختك خلصت؟
أنهار: مدري
أزهار..فرحتي اليوم محد يقدر يدركها خطوبة حنين بنتي الكبيره ياربي تطول في عمري وأتعب مثل هالتعب في زواجها ويبلغني في باقي أولادي أبتسمت لمن شفتها عروس سميت بالرحمن وقريت عليها وطلبت منهم يخلصونها لأن نبي نروح الصاله قبل المعازيم والمصورة أتصلت قالت أنها وصلت الصاله ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:13م في فيلا ناصر ...
كانو البنات كلهم متجمعين يتعدلون سوا ورؤى هي صايرة خبيرة التجميل تبعهم خخخ ...
رؤى..أذتني ملوك تتشرط تبي روج أحمر بعد قلت لها بهدوء عشان لاتعاند ...
رؤى: لا ملاك حبيبتي أنتي بنوته حلو تكونين ناعمه 
ملاك: أبي روج أحمر مالي شغل
دانا: ملكو عن الخبال كيف فستانك ألوانه رمليه وتحطين لك روج غامق وش هالتنسيق تبين تضحكين خلق الله عليك
ملاك بقهر: خلاص ع كيفكم
رؤى: إذا تبين روج أحمر بكيفك لاتقولين رؤى ماسوت لي الميك آب مزبوط
فضيله: ماعليك رؤى حطي الشي اللي يناسبها
رؤى: ها ملاك أقتنعتي
ملاك: خلاص حطي اللي يناسبني
هنادي: وش رايكم في رزون ؟
فضليه: قمر قمر ماشاء الله عليها بنت أخوي 
رزان بحياء: تسلمين عمه
مريم: خلصتي ماما رزان؟
رزان: أيه خلاص خلصت آمريني
مريم: تعالي حطي لي ميك آب ناعم ما أبي ثقيل ...
رزان: من عيوني "وبدأت تحط الميك آب لأمها"
مها دخلت عليهم: السلاااااااااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
ريهام: وينك ياشيخه مختفيه؟
مها: والله عايشين بس تعرفين مشاغل الدنيا "لفت لريان: تعال ماما لاتوسخ ملابسك
هنادي: الله يعينك ,,أخبار ريانوه معاك؟
مها: هالأيام بالموت أشوفه الأثنين نام عند خالتي مريم والثلاثاء الصبح مريناه رجعنا البيت ولا رضى يجي معاي نام عند جدته
عهد: بمعنى أصح معاريس بدون أطفال
الكل:لاههههههههههههه
مها: لاوالله بالموت يجيني نوم بدونه اليوم مافي أمل أتركه "رن جوالها"
ريهام: أطلـــــــــــــــــــــع يالجوال الجديد تصدقين مها ماعرفناك
رؤى: هههههههههههه متى غيرتي جوالك؟
مها: الإثنين شريناه من البحرين
فضيله: الله يبارك لك فيه حلو يمكن آخد لي زيه
مها: مايغلى ع الغاليه أنا آخد لك زيه
ملاك: أي ماما إذا شرت لك مها الجوال بادليني
فضيله: ولا يهمك وقت تبين أغير لك جوالك بس الهديه من عند مهوي ما أعطيها حد
ملاك: يااااااااي مامي حبيبتي بتغير لي جوالي
هنادي تكلم مها: وين رحتو في البحرين ؟
مها: جزر حوار المكان روعه بصراحه بجد أنبسطنا
هنادي: ياحليله أسامه يعرف يفاجئك ,, عارفه أن سلمان مرة فكر يفاجئني راح معي جزر حوار طلع الفندق يعملون له صيانه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: ماجاك أحباط؟
هنادي: جاني أحباط بس عادي لعبنا شوق ورحنا المسجد والسوق يعني غيرنا جو
مريم: بعد عمري ولد أختي ع نياته
رؤى: هههههههههههه أي والله ع نياته
فضيله: وين دانا وعهد؟
رزان: الظاهر يكلمون شهد قالت أنها بتروح معانا
مريم: ليه خطيبها مو موجود؟
رزان: مدري جا أو لأ خبرنا فيها من يوم الإثنين
مريم: خلاص رزون ماما؟
رزان: أيه خلصت "لفت لهم: وش رايكم في مكياج ؟
:روووووووووووووووووعه
رؤى: تعالي خالتي شوي يبي له تعديل"عدل لها اللي يبي له تعديل وخلصت"
مريم: خلاص أتصل ع نسيم كلكم خلصتو؟
ريهام: بس بلبس أولادي
دخلو دانا وعهد ...
رزان: ها كلمتو شهود؟
دانا بإحباط: تقول أنها تعبانه ماراح تروح
رزان: يابعد عمري يبي لي رجعتنا أتصل أتطمن عليها
مها: يلا باااي
رؤى: بتروحين الحفله؟
مها: أيوه بس ماراح أطول أسامه بينتظرني 
مريم: بالتوفيق يماا
بعد 10 دقايق تقريبا وصلو كل السيارات متوجهين للحفله ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 11:14م  في سيارة بسام ...
بسام..ناظرت مكانها لقيته خالي حز في خاطري في نفس الوقت ما أقدر أغفر لها الخيانه شي صعب حاولت أكذب نفسي وأكذب اللي حولي وأستمع تبريراتها للأسف ماقدرت كل شي واضح الملابس اللي كانت تغريني ع شهد اللي بالموت أتحكم في مشاعري إذا لبستها لي أشوف صورها بنفس الملابس عند واحد غيري ليييييييييييه ياشهد ليييييييييه عمري قصرت عليك بشي؟فجئه حسيت أن الدنيا تدور في راسي ومشاعري هي اللي تتحكم فيني ماوعيت ع نفسي إلا أنا عند باب بيتهم ...
في نفس المكان شهد..كنت أبي أي شي يشغلني عنه غرفتي صارت نضيفه من كثر ما أنا شاغله نفسي بترتيبها عل وعسى أنشغل عنه سمعت صوت حد يطق الباب ...
شهد: لحظه صقر
فتحت الباب وتصنمت مكانها تجمعت الدموع في عينها لمن شافته يتقرب ...
قالت بصوت كسير ويقطع القلب وشقاتها بالبكي متواصله: حـ ...ـرام عليـ.....ك اللي تسويه فيني بسـ..ـام بعـ....ـد تكفـ...ـي خلاص إذا ماتبيني طلقني بس تكفى لا تسوي فيني كذا
صرخت فيه: أنت مو أنسان أنت وحــــــش
بسام..كنت قاسي معاها بشكل قاتل تجنبت أني أناظر وجهها البراءة في عيونها تسحرني شعرها اللي بللته الدموع والهلات السوداء اللي تحت عينها توسلاتها وكلامها لي وهي تحاول تفهمني أنها بريئه لكن كرامتي ماتسمح لي أعيش مع أنسانه خانتني بهالسهوله ,,شفت عيونها ترمش بتعب وكأن بيغمي عليها خفت بعدت عنها مجرد أني صلحت جلستي غلبها النوم نامت ع رجلي ضميتها بحنان كنت قاسي معاها سرحت في عالم عيونها اللي ضيعني وسهرني الليل"بسام غلبه النوم ونام جنب شهد" ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 10:17م في قصر الأفرح كانت السعاده تغمر الكل الليلة حفلة خطوبة حنين وسيف ...
دانا اللي توها واصله وتمشي مع عهد ورزان أنتبهت للمى كلمتها لمى بدورها سلمت عليهم وتباوس معاهم وعلقت ع جمالهم البارز بشكل خيااالي وملفت ...
عهد: ههه تسلمين والله ,, إلا وينها رنوش؟
لمى: لاتدورون ولاتحوسون هي وعبير لاحد يدورهم طاولي في الوسط ع الستيج
دانا: ههههههههههه عن حساب رنوش ماتعرف ترقص
لمى: هي ماشاء الله ماتطلع مواهبها إلا حزة الحزة "أنتبهت لجدتها تناديها وأستأذنت من البنات"
رزان: أخيرا أنتبهت لنا رنووش
رانيه ركت وضمت دانا اللي كانت قبالها بكل ما أعطها ربي من قوة وعهد ضمت عبير وسلمو ع بعض كأنهم ماشافو بعض سنين بعد ماخلصو السلام جلسو ع الطاوله ...
رانيه: لكن دواها عندي شهود ما دورت تمرض إلا حفلة أخوي أنا أوريها
رزان: هههههههههههه هي بكيفها تمرض؟
رانيه: ومراموه بعد مابينت
عهد أنتبهت لمرام تدور أشرت عليها وقامو البنات يسلمون عليها ...
عبير: بنت حلال توها رانيوه تطريك
مرام: هههههههههههه وحشتوني يالدبات
البنات: وأنتي أكثر
عبير قامت تستقبل صاحباتها اللي وصلو سلمو ع البنات وبعدها راحو طاوله بروحهم مع عبير ...
رانيه: أجل ملاك وينها؟
عهد: ملاك مع حور أخت حنين صايره تبع أهل العروس
رانيه: ههههههههههههههههه أنا توني سلمت ع العروس وخواتها بس حور ماشفتها
دانا: حور وملاك مع بعض ينسون الدنيا إذا جو بعد صاحباتهم تحلمون تشوفونهم
مرام: هههه الله يخليهم لبعض
رزان: رنوش ماسلمت ع أمك
رانيه وهي تغمز لرزان: ترى ماعندي أخوان
رزان بان الحيا ع ملامحها ورمت رانيه بعلبة الإكلينكس: أفكارك وسخه مثلك
مرام: صحيح خل نقوم نسلم قبل يجون باقي البناتوه بعدين مابنعرف نسلم لأن مابيرضون يتحركون من أماكنهم
البنات أيدو فكرة مرام وراحو عند دورة المياه((تكرمون))ضبطو أشكالهم وراحو يسلمون وكل وحدة تعرف أمها ع البنات عاد تعرفون الأمهات ينسون بسرعه راحو عند آخر طاوله بيسلمون ع اللي فيها لأن تقريبا سلمو ع معظم معارفهم ضمت رانيه هنادي بقوه وحركات عاد أنتو تعرفون هالثنتين إذا تجمعو وش يسوون ...
نرجس: بسك رانيوه ذبحتي المره
ليلى: أنا اللي قاتلني كيف هالثنتين طاحو ع بعض
رانيه وهي تعلي صوتها: عشرة عمر أنا مع أم شوق
هنادي: أفا عليكم بس عشرة عمر
نرجس بتريقه: بجد لايقين ع بعض
ليلى من وراء نرجس باستها في خدها ...
نرجس: خير توك تشوفيني
ليلى غمزت لها: وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههه
نرجس: وينه مشاري؟
ليلى: عند البوابه توه موصل سيف مدري راح أو لأ
نرجس: بقوم أشوفه
الكل:أحلىىىىىىىى
:لاتنسينا أم الليل
:هالشياب مايجوزون عن حركاتهم
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمى قامت تستأذن: عن أذنكم بتدخل العروس
رانيه: أقوم معك؟
لمى: لا ماله داعي المصورة قالت ماتبي حد ع الستيج بس تعرفين حنون قالت لأختها تناديني "ومشت"
نرجس جلست ع الكرسي: تأخرت؟
هنادي: كان تمشيتو شوي في حديقة القصر ترى يمدحونها
نرجس: ههههههههههههه بس عطيت مشاري المفتاح
ريهام: بس!!
الكل:لاهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل الأنظار توجهت لعند حنين وهي تمشي مثل الأميرة بفستانها الأسود اللي داخه عليه تدرجات البيج والأحمر كانت رهيييييييييييييييييبه كلن ذكر النبي لحسنها بعد ما أنزفت جلست ع الستيج وبدأ صوت الزغاريت والأناشيد يعلى ...
رانيه وعبير كانو يمشون مع بعض راجعين من طاولة الأهل ...
عبير: ياربي شوفي بنات خالك
رانيه: ما باسلم عليهم بسوي نفسي ما أعرفهم بقول للناس هذول بنات الجيران
عبير: هههههههههههههههه حرام عليك رانيووه
رانيه: شوفي لبسهم ألوان قوس قزح كلها موجوده فيه والمساكات جدتي يوم هي في الروضه تلبس أشيك منهم
عبير: الحمد لله رب العالمين أنا أنقهر المشكله أخوي مو مقصر عليها ليه ماتلبس بناتها مثل الأوادم وربي جميلات بس مو مبين جمالهم من هاللبس
رانيه: عبيروه شوفي ذيك المره اللي تأشر عليك
عبير: لاحول شكلهم صاحباتي بيطلعون وأنا ما بعد أجلس معاهم
رانيه: هههههههههههههه خلاص أنا باروح عند صاحباتي وإذا طولتي بقسم نفسي شوي عندج صاحباتي وشوي عند صاحباتك
عبير: تعالي معي
رانيه: طسي طسي وش يوديني "ومشت عن عبير"
عبير..أفففففففف يعني لازم أسلم ع كل معارف أمي يلا الله يعين وصلت عند خالة نهى مرت أخوي وأبتسمت وسلمت عليها ...
أم مطر: ماشاء الله كبرتي ياعبير وحلويتي كثير
عبير: من ذوقك ياخاله تسلمين
أم مطر قالت لبناتها يسلمون ع عبير وسلمو عليها وهم يمدحونها بعد كذا عبير راحت عند طاولة صاحباتها قبل لاتجلس نادتها رانيه ...
رانيه: أيوه يالخاله وش عندها معاك أم مطر أخدتك بالأحضان
عبير: وش يعرفني أصلا يمكن هذي ثاني أو ثالث مره أشوفها
رانيه: ورى هالضمه سر "وهي تغمز"
عبير: طسي طسي"وراحت عند صاحباتها"
دانا: قومي رنوش أرقصي وصوري مع مرت أخوك
رانيه: بدري "قامت تسلم ع أنهار وسلمت وعرفت البنات عليها"
رزان..سلمت علينا وخمت قبل لاتقول لي رانيه أنها أخت العروس من لبسها ولأنها تشبه العروس كثير شعرها أشقر مدري طبيعي ولا مصبوغ بس خمت أنه مصبوغ بس البنت تلفت النظر ماشاء الله جدا جميله طويله مره حتى أنها أطول مني وبيضه بياض فاقع وجسمها مليان توقعتها مخطوبه بس من سوالفها عرفت أنها مو مخطوبه ...
أنهار: والحلوة الهادئه وش أسمها
رزان أبتسمت بخجل: رزان
أنهار: عاشت الأسامي
وتبادلو البنات الحديث وكانو مبسوطين مع بعض ...
في نفس المكان كانو ملاك وحور طالعين عند جناح العروس يضبطون أشكالهم ويضحكون ويسولفون ...
ملاك: حور رجل أختك جا
حور: أيوه هو في الجناح اللي جنبنا
ملاك: تخيلي يدخل وأحنا بدون عبايات كان ننقع هنا
حور: لا وش دعوه الحين بس أربط صندلي ونروح
ملاك: بروح لحظه بعدل شعري أحس من الركض راح فيها "ومشت"
ملاك..كنت أمشي وأنا أردد الأغنيه مع الطقاقه وأرقص وأضبط شكلي أبتسمت إبتسامة رضا ع شكلي طلعت من دورة المياه شفت باب فتحته رميت قطعة الإكلينكس اللي في يدي تفاجئت بولد قدامي كان تقريبا في حدود16طاحت قطعة الإكلينكس ع راسه من الربكه حسيت أن رجلي وقفت مكانها صحيت لنفسي وركضت وصلت عند حور وأنحنيت ع ركبي وأنا أنفخ من كثر الركض ...
حور: خير ملوك وش صاير؟
ملاك تنفخ بقوه شافت قاروة مويه ع الكنب شربتها كلها دفعه وحده: هــــــاه
حور: ملوووك وش فيك خدي نفس قووووي
ملاك خدت نفس وحطت يدها ع صدرها لين ماهدئت
حور: خير وش صاير ؟!!
ملاك: واحد هنا ع الباب
حور: طلعتي من هذا الباب!! هذا باب غرفة العروس عند بوابة القصر
ملاك: شفت واحد مدري مين وميت عليه قطعة الإكلينكس اللي عندي
حور: هههههههههههههههههههههه لايكون البواب 
ملاك: أي البواب باين عليه أنه من عندنا أبيض وطويل ونحيف ع شوية عضلات ملامحه مألوفه
حور: ههههههههههه قزيتي الولد قزز .. لازم أشوفه مالي شغل
ملاك: خبلللللللة ليه ماقلتي لي أن هالباب يطلع إلى الشارع
حور: وأنا وش دراني أنك بتروحين هناك بس خاطري أشوف هذا اللي شافك
ملاك: روحي أطلعي من الباب اللي طلت منه
حور فتحت النافده: تعالي ملوك
ملاك راحت جنبها: أيه هذا هو
حور: ههههههههههههههه هذا المزيون اللي عذب قلبك
ملاك: مين قال أنه عذب قلبي
حور: علينااا شوفه سرحان أكيد أنعجب فيك
ملاك: ههههههههههه بجد وسيم ما شاء الله عليه
حور: هذا أخو رجل أختي
ملاك: أخو رنووووش!!
حور: أيه وائل
ملاك: وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل
حور حطت يدها ع فم ملاك: أصصصص فضحتينا شوفي الولد يتلفت حس أن حد يناديه
ملاك: لا بس تفاجئت ماكنت أتوقع شكله كذا 
حور: أحلىىى
ملاك: أقووووول أمشي ندخل أحسن مما أرتكب فيك جريمه لايدخل المعرس وأحنا لسه مادخلنا
حور..مشيت وأنا أضحك ع شكل ملوك وهي مفهيه باين أنها عشقت الأخت دخلنا وكانو قبالنا رانيه مع خوات ملاك وباقي صاحباتهم سلمنا عليهم وجلسنا في طاولة بروحنا ...
في نفس المكان كانو البنات ع الطاولة يسولفون ...
مرام: شوفو عبير ترقص
رزان: يؤ أول مره في حياتي أشوفها ترقص
رانيه بقهر: النذله خانتني
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: يلا قومو أرقصو معاي شوفو عبيروه صاحباتها يرقصو معاها
عهد: لا تخيلي وش بيقولون عنا الناس أن شاء الله زواجك نرقص
رانيه: ماعليه زواجي والحين
أنهار سحبت رانيه ورقصتها معاها وعاد يافرحة ماتمت رنوش من خدتها أنهار ماوقفت لين ما أعلنو أفتتاح البوفيه و أن سيف راح يدخل راحو المعازيم عند البوفيه وخوات المعرس وخلاته زفوة والصاله تقريبا فضت إلا من الأهل والحبايب ...
سيف..كنت أمشي ع الجسر وأحسه طويييييييل يابعد عمري ياحنين مشيتي كل هالمسافه بالفستان الثقيل قمر وربي قمر الله يخليها لي أخيراً وبعد جهد جهيد وصلت لعندها وبست جبينها ويدها وأنا أشوف خلاتي وخواتي يصفقون ويصفرون ماعرفت وش أسوي أرتبكت همست لها ...
سيف بهمس: قمر يابعدي الله يعمي عنك عيون الشياطين والأباليس
حنين: تسلم
سيف لبس حنين الشبكه والدبله والساعه ,, وحنين لبسته الدبلة والساعه كانت لقطات التلبيس ولا أروع وبعدها راحو غرفة التصوير وصورو مع بعض وأخيراً أنتهت الحفلة وكلن راح ع بيته ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 2:00ص في سيارة سيف...
سيف..كنت توني راجع من بيت عمي وصلت حنين ماطولت كثير عشان ترتاح ورجعت عدت ذكرياتي من لمن خطبت حنين للحين شهر وشوي المفروض أنها تعودت علي لكن ملاحظ أنها لسه ما تقبلتني وأكثر الوقت تنفر مني مدري هو حياء ولا شنو بالضبط حتى ماقالت لي ولا كلمة حلوة من خطبتها يمكن محتقرتني عشان أنها تعرف ماضيي!! بس هي وافقت علي وهي تعرف ماضيي برضاها ولا حد غصبها علي وخدت وقتها في التفكير يارب تهديها وتبرد قلبي يارب عهد علي أني راح أصبر ع برودها وصدها لي مهما يكون فهي الأنسانه اللي نورت لي قلبي وسوتني أنسان ثاني وياما حاولت وجاهدت عشان تصير من نصيبي الحين رب العالمين ماخيبني وصارت من نصيبي بتحمل كل شي بس اللي يهمني شوفتها قدام عيني وأن أسمي مرتبط بإسمها وباحاول بقد ما أقدر أني أتقرب لها ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه10:16ص في فيلا أبو صقر ...
بسام..فتحت عيني بهدوووء وأنا أشوف ملاكي نايمه بهدوء ع صدري باين أنها تعبانه تذكرت ماجد والصور ومكالمات رميتها ع السرميك بقسوووه ...
شهد صحت مفزوعه وصوت طيحتها ع السرميك يتردد في الغرفه: حرام عليك ليه كذا تسوي فيني ليه أنا وش سويت لك عشان تعذبني
بسام: جب ولا كلمه مو أنا اللي تضحكين علي بدموع التماسيح 
شهد: والله بسام والله أني كنت مراهقه صدقني بسام والله أني ماعمري كلمت شباب بس
بسام قاطعها: ماكلمتي شباب بس ماجد غير الشباب عادي يكلموه حلال
شهد: صدقني
بسام رماها ع الأرض وتركها تبكي وطلع بسرعه ...
شهد..آآآآآآآآآه ليه يابسام تعذبني ليه ماتعطيني فرصه أشرح لك موقفي ليه صرت بدون أحساس  لكن معذور يابسام تسوي فيني اللي تسويه لأن ماوراي حد يدافع عني لأن أبوي في العمل طول الأسبوع الخميس والجمعه يكون موجود خالي اللي يحل محل أبوي في غيابه مرته قريب بتولد ومشغول وأخوي الوحيد من أمي مشغول بدراسته مرت أبوي عمرها ماوقفت خواتي عند حدهم ولا حتى أنا أكككككككككككككككككرهها أككككككككككككهها هي السبب في اللي أنا فيه ما أحبها صحيح لمن كنت مراهقه كنت مبسوطه لأني ماخده راحتي بس يوم وعيت ع الدنيا كرهتها من قلبي أستعذت من الشيطان وتذكرت الصلوات اللي فاتتني قمت أغتسل عشان أصلي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

يوم الأحد الساعه 9:12ص في مكتب خالد ...
خالد..سندت راسي للكرسي وغمضت عيني الليلة زواجي ع أنسانه دخلت في حياتي فجئه وكأنها صندوق أسرار يوم عن يوم أكتشف عنها أشياء أكثر وأكثر لين متى وأنا أكتشف عنها أشياء قبل لا أقابلها كان ودي أشوفها وأعرفها وأساعدها فجئه جاني أبوي يقول لي تزوج وبيوم ملكتي أكتشف أنها الأنسانه اللي أنا ,,قطع علي حبل أفكاري مبارك ...
خالد: ياخي أنت ماتخلي حد يفكر براحته
مبارك: بالله عليك هذا وجه واحد بيتزوج 
خالد: أنت اللي تسألني أنت أكثر واحد عارف موقفي ومفترض أنك تقدره
مبارك: أحلف ياشيخ لايكون أكتشفت سر جديد؟
خالد: أنا أتوقع بظل أكتشف عن هالأنسانه أشياء لين ما أصك المئه
مبارك بمزح: تكون في القبر
خالد: برووووووووك مالي خلق
مبارك: حد قال لك تداوم أنا قلت بمسك عنك الشغل بما أنك معرس بس أنت عنيد
خالد: آآآآآآه يامبارك أحترت وربي أحترت مو عارف أركز في شغلي ولا أنام مثل خلق الله
مبارك وهو يغمز: نام زين لاحق ع السهرات
خالد: برووووووك تراك متفرغ أنا في شنو وأنت في شنو
مبارك: طيب طيب ,, ماقلت لي وين بتروح شهر العسل؟
خالد: البنت تدرس بنروح مكة والمدينة أسبوع وأن شاء الله الصيف نسافر
مبارك: أطلــــــــع كاشخ مع المره
خالد: مبارك حبيبي أنا لايعه كبدي وماني فايق لك فلو تكرمت أمسك الشغل لأن شكلي رايح روحه بلا رده
مبارك: يادافع البلاء خالد تكلم زي الناس أنت معرس
خالد بعصبيه: كل من شافني ضحك وعلق معرس ومعرس ويباركون ولاحد يدري ولا حد فكر يسألني وش شعوري أنا مرتاح أو لأ
مبارك بصوت عالي: خالد خالد
مبارك..ماتوقعت أنه يعصب كذا لحقته بسرعه أبي ألحق عليه لايسوي لنا كارثه نزلت بالدرج حتى ما أنتظرت المصعد ماشفت إلا غباره الله يستر من خالد ويعيننا عليه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه5:30م في الصالون ...
سمانه..خلصت الميك آب قرأت رسالة أمي الله يرحمها ضميتها لصدري آآآآآآآه يايما أنا عروس يما ماشفتيني عروس يما أنا محتاجه لحناك يما كل الناس باركو لي أنتي ماقلتي لي مبروك يما بتزوج بروح لواحد ما أعرفه ماخلوني أتعرف عليه حتى في فترة خطوبتي يما الليلة مابنام ع سريري يما اليوم بودع بتنا محد بيفتقدني يما كلهم بيفتكون مني يما أنا مو عارفه أنبسط ولا أزعل أنبسط عشان أني بطلع من العذاب اللي أنا عايشه فيه ياخوفي أدخل في دوامة عذاب ثاني يما وينك ...
غدير: سمسووووووووووووووم وش فيك لاتخربين الميك آب
سمانه مسحت دموعها: غدير أنا ما أبكي صدقيني غدير شوفيني أنا ما أبكي
غدير ضمتها بكل ماعندها: خلاص حبيبتي كلنا معاك لاتبكين
سمانه: أبي أمي أنتو ماتحسون أنا أمي ماراح تحضر زواجي أختي ما سألتني وش محتاجه أخوي ضربني قبل ما أطلع من البيت أبوي الوحيد اللي عطاني كلمه تبرد قلبي ولو بالمجامله
غدير: خلاص سمانه حبيبتي خلاص أنا أختك وأمي أمك وخواتي خواتك وخالد بيعوضك أهدي
سمانه: كل عروس تتضايق أنها راح تترك بيتها ومكانها أنا كارهه البيت ماحسيت حتى أني راح أشتاق له كل عروس تودع أهلها قبل تطلع أنا حاسه أن أهلي راح يفتكون مني يبوني أروح بلا رجعه تعبت ياغدير تعبت
غدير: خلاص لاتبكين أنتي عروس أدعي ربك أنه يعوضك وربك مايخيب حد سمانه أرجعي سمانه القويه اللي أعرفها
أم خالد: أنتو هنا وأنا أدوركم
غدير بمزح: هذي سمسوم قالبتها مناحه
أم خالد ضمتها: الله يوفقك يايما ويبرد قلبك ويبلغني في أولادكم
سمانه: تسلمين ياخاله
أم خالد: كذا أزعل منك سمانه ناديني يما
سمانه ضمت أم خالد: الله لايحرمني منك يما
سحر: لا حول أفلالالالام وش خليتو لخالد
سمانه أستحت من كلام سحر ...
أم خالد: ياحليل بنتي مستحيه
الجوهرة: يلا السواق وصل
توجهو لقصر الأفراح ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعة 7:00م في صالة الأفراح عند الرجال ...
مبارك..الله يستر منك ياخالد الأوادم بدو يجون وغيابك الكل ملاحضه يارب عدي هالليلة ع خير يارب ...
أبو خالد: مبارك خالد ماجاء؟
مبارك بربكه: ع وصول أن شاء الله راح يوصل
أبو خالد: الله يهديه هالولد فشلنا الناس بدو يجون وهو لسه ماوصل
مبارك: راح أكلمه
مبارك..قلت هالكلمه كـ هروب أتصلت ع خالد جواله مغلق يارب وش هالأنسان وش هالبرود اللي عنده رديت رنيت عليه أفففف طلعت من الصاله ركبت سيارتي شفته وصل نزلت له كلمته بهدوء لأن عارف مو وقت عتاب لو أعاتب خالد يجوز أنه يتركني فكلمته بهدوء ...
مبارك: هلا خالد ع البركه
خالد سلم عليه وتباروس معاه: الله يبارك فيك
مبارك: لحظه بنادي الشباب يزفوك
خالد..جيت مو لأني مغصوب جيت عشان البنت هي وش ذنبها تتعذب كفايه العذاب اللي شافته في حياتها ما أنكر أني حبيتها قبل أشوفها وقبل أبوي يفرضها علي والله لو أني ما أبي البنت كان ماوافقت عليها من البدايه ولا عاش اللي يغصبني وأنا خالد الله يستر بس وتعدي هالليلة ع خير ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه1:00ص في قصر الأفراح ...
سمانه..نسيت كل التوتر شفت الناس اللي حبيتهم وتعلقت فيهم كلهم حولي ماتركوني ولا لحظه حسيت أن هذا أحلى يوم في حياتي يارب ينقضي باقي اليوم ع خير سمعت غدور تناديني ...
سمانه: هلا
غدير: يلا حبيبتي أوقفي خالد بيدخل
سمانه..لاتسألوني عن حالي حانت الحظه الحاسمه خالد راح يدخل ألتفت للي حولي كلهم متغطيين والموسيقى أشتغلت وضربات قلبي تزيد مع الموسيقى وقفت وغدير مع المصورة غطو وجهي بالطرحه حاولت أقرأ آيات أوصل لنصف الآيه وأرد أعيد مو قادره أركز ع الحروف أنتبهت أن غدير لبست عبايتها وراحت بغيت أبكي وين بتروح عني!! ألتفت شفت خالد داخل ووراه أبوي وطارق وصل لي وباسني ع جبيني ورفع الطرحه ووقف جنبي جا أبوي وضميته بكل ماعندي حسيت أن هو اللي جا ينقذني لأن كلهم بعيدين عني إلا خالد وأبوي ...
أبوطارق: سمانه يايبا خلاص ,, خالد هالله هالله في سمانه
خالد: لاتوصي ياعمي في عيوني أن شاء الله
سمانه بعدت عن أبوها وباست راسه: راح أشتاق لك يبا
خالد..لمحت في عيون أبو طارق ضعف وأنكسار عمري ماتصوت أني راح أشوف أبو طارق كذا أنهز من هالكلمة وتأثر بشكل مو طبيعي لدرجة أنه رد ضم سمانه مره ثانيه وبعد عنها وباس راسها ...
أبو خالد: أنا بعد راح أشتاق لك أهتمي في نفسك وفي زوجك
سمانه: أن شاء الله
لمياء بوقاحه جايه واللفه ع كتفها وشعرها مكشوف ووجهها سلمت ع أبوها وطارق وأمها وراها وجلسو يرقصون مع طارق متجاهلين وجود خالد وزفو أبو طارق وطارق وبقو ع الستيج خالد وسمانه وبنات أبو خالد ركبو ع الستيج يسلمون ع سمانه وخالد ...
سمانه..مدري ليه تضايقت وش بيقول عني خالد وهذا شكل مرت أبوي وأختي وأخوي اللي يوزع بوسات في الصاله أستغفر الله حتى ما سلم علي داخل مدري ليش بقيت مع خالد ع الستيج أشرت لنا المصورة نجلس وجلسنا ما أرتحت إلا يوم شفت البنات وخالتي جو يسلمون علينا قمت سمعت وصاياهم لنا ومزحهم ولفت نظري علاقة خالد بالجوهرة بصراحه مرة حلوة الله لايفرقهم آخر شي جت أغلى ناسي غدور ضمينا بعض وكأنا مابنلاقي بعض سنيــــن ...
خالد بمزح: غديروووه وخري عن مرتي
سحر: ياعيني من الحين خلووود "وهي تغمز"
خالد: الله يكملك بعقلك يا أختي
سمانه..أبتسمت لمن شفت الكل ضحك ع رد خالد .. بعدها صورنا مع عمتي وحمواتي وطلعنا جناح العرسان وصورنا كنت مثل الصنم يحركونو وأنا أتحرك مو حاسه لنفسي وتوتري واضح المصورة كانت تطلب مني أشياء صعبه من أول أو ثاني مرة كان حيائي يمنعني أني أرفض أو أحتج وخالد أتوقع أنه نفس الحال .. بعد التصوير اللي حسيت أنه لو ماخلص كان طلعت روحي توجهنا للبوابه .. دمعت عيوني وأنا أشوف حمواتي ماخدين دور خوات المعرس وخوات العروس وعمتي نفس الشي لهدرجة ماعندي أهل حتى مافكرو أختي ومرت أبوي يودعوني ولو بالمجامله قدام الناس بس آآآآآآآه زاد توتري أكثر وأكثر لمن طلعنا وركبنا السيارة أنا مع خالد وراء وواحد من أخوان خالد يسوق المفروض أخوي اللي يسوق بس الظاهر تبرو مني أهلي حتى في يوم عرسي .. صحيت ع صوت اللي في السيارة يودع خالد وخالد فتح لي باب السيارة ضربات قلبي زادت لمن دخلنا وسكر خالد باب الشقة ماعرفت وش أسوي وش أقو حتى وراسي مو قادره أرفعه رحت عند غرفة النوم لمن قربت عند الباب سمعت صوت خالد يناديني ...
سمانه وراسها للأرض وبهمس خجول: هلا
خالد: أبي أكلمك قبل تدخلين الغرفه
سمانه في قلبها رحتي فيها .. أشر لها خالد وجلست ع الكنب ...
خالد: أحم بصراحه سمانه مو عارف من وين أبتدي بس ممكن ترفعين راسك أعتبريني أخوك عمك خالك شلي فكرة أن أنا زوجك
سمانه رفعت راسها وعيونها للأرض: إن شاء الله
خالد: عارف أنك ما أخدتي راحتك في التفكير لمن تقدمت لك ولا حتى أخدتي وقتك في الخطوبه أنك تتعرفين علي وتاخدين وتعطين معاي كانت خطوبتنا قصيرة وطول الوقت نجهز أثاث للشقه وماتعرفنا ع بعض "وسكت"
سمانه..كنت أسمع كلامه ومركزه مع كل كلمة يقولها لاحضت سكوته وقلت بصوت حاولت أنه يكون راكد ...
سمانه: أيوة كمل ....
خالد: عارف أن صعب عليك أنك تعامليني كزوج وتتعودين علي وعارف بخوفك وتوترك الحين ومقدر موقفك
سمانه كانت منزله راسها تسمعه بإصغاء ...
خالد قال يكمل: الشي راجع لك وأنا ما راح أغصبك ع شي عامليني كـ أخ أو كـ خطيب أو أي شي تشوفيه مناسب لك "سكت فترة طويله وبعدها قال: أنا خلصت كلامي "وناظرها بمعنى أنتظر ردك"
سمانه: تسلم يا"وسكتت فترة طوييييييييييييييييييييييلة وبعدها قالت" أخـــــــــوي
خالد أبتسم إبتسامة ريحت سمانه: يلا قومي بدلي ملابسك عشان نتعشى "أشر ع غرفة النوم" هذي غرفتك .. أن شاء الله الساعه بكره الصباح راح نروح المطار أستعدي
سمانه: إن شاء الله"وقفت وقريب توصل عند باب غرفتها لفت له" تآمرني بشيء أخوي؟
خالد: لاتطولين الحين بيوصل العشاء
سمانه: إن شاء الله
خالد..دخلت غرفتها وتنهدت مدري كيف طلع مني هالكلام ماكنت مخطط له ولا حاسب له حساب أصلا ,, كنت مخطط لشي ثاااااااني مع سمانه اللي حبها قلبي قبل أشوفها يلا الحمد لله ع كل حال الحمد لله اللي جمع بيني وبينها ,, صحيت لها طالعه من الغرفة أبتسمت ,, رحت معاها الغرفة اللي مجهزين فيها العشاء جلست آكل بصمت أنتبهت ع سمانه ما تاكل مدريت لها الملعقه ...
خالد: تفضلي
سمانه خدت الملعقة وأكلت منها: تسلم"بعد ماخلصت أكل لفت لخالد" تآمرني بشيء أنا رايحه أنام؟
خالد: سلامتك بس إذا ماصحيت للصلاة صحيني
سمانه: إن شاء الله ,, تصبحين ع خير
خالد: وأنتي من أهله
سمانه..دخلت غرفة النوم وقفلت وراي الباب تنهدت الحمد لله باين ع خالد مقدر مشاعري ومتفهم ما أخدت في بالي أنه يبي يفتك مني أو أنه مايبيني بالعكس حسيته خايف علي حمدت ربي مليون مرة تقلبت ع السرير الكبير كثييييييير ماجاني نوم قمت من السرير أصلي قيام الليل وأشكر ربي اللي وفقني وأدعيه أنه يوفق لي في حياتي الجديدة ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الرابع عشر
((هذا الجزء
-إنقضاء حفلة خطوبة حنين وسيف ع خير وبرود حنين في معاملتها مع سيف تتوقعون شنو سبب هالبرود؟وهل بتتغير علاقتهم؟
-شهد وبسام تتوقعون شنو نهاية علاقتهم؟
-زواج سمانه وخالد وحب خالد لسمانه اللي للحين ماعرفتو شنو سببه وكيف هو حبها قبل يشوفها ويعرفها ,, شنو توقعاتكم؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكوووووورة على الجزء الحلوووو
            وننتظر الباااارت الجاااي
                  والله يشااافي امك..
                           تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلووة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

العفووو  غاليتي مجنونه

مامتي توها رجعت من المستشفى وعلى شرف هالمناسبه راح أنزل البارت الجاي هع

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الخامس عشر))
بس الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-أنقضاء الإجازة القصيرة اللي ما حسو لها أبطالنا وكانت نسب البنات كالتالي ...
دانا99,66%<<ماشاء الله عليها ,, رزان99,14% ,, مرام96,14 ,, رانيه94,30% ,,
والباقي مو ثالث مو مهم تعرفون نسبهم^_^ ,, أبتداء الفصل الدراسي الثاني ع خير<<الله يعين الجميع ...
-اليوم الثلاثاء كل أبطالنا دوامات ولا ننسى خالد وسمانه اليوم راح ينورون الشرقيه ...
تابعونا))

"ياحب صعب طريقه وياموج يقتل غريقه كثر نجوم السما"ولهان"وكثر رمال ألخلا"شفقان" ولا تسأل من أنا؟
أنا المبتلي يا شوق وانت بالسما فوق لي رجا ياذوق ودي أقول رغم التغلي والوفا
"أشتقتلك مووووت""

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*


الساعه 12:40م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
رانيه..مدري وش فيني قلبي حاس أشتم ريحة خطبه جيت بيت جدي أحقق معاهم أففف وينهم صرخت بأعلى صوتي ...
رانيه: يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا أهل البييييييييت جدتي عبيرووووووه جسووووووووووووور
عبير-أم تركي: خير خير وش صاير
رانيه: الخير بوجهكم ,, جدتي متى يستوي الغداء؟
أم تركي: الناس تسلم شي هذي تسألني عن الغداء
رانيه سلمت ع جدتها وباست راسها: آسفه يالغاليه بس تعرفين جايه من المدرسه تعباااانه 
أم تركي: الله يعينكم يلا هانت كلها ثلاثه شهور
رانيه: أهم شي دعواتك يالغاليه
أم تركي: ما أنساكم والله
عبير: وش جابك بيتنا ؟
رانيه: أبد بس مشتاقه لكم
عبير: مبين الشوق مقطع بعضه
أم تركي: يلا روحو صلو عشان تنزلون تتغدون
عبير-رانيه: إن شاء الله
رانيه رمت عبايتها وشنطتها ومريولها وشرابها ع السرير ...
عبير: أقوووول عن الوساخه توني مرتبه غرفتي
رانيه: إن شاء الله من عيوني كم عبورة عندنا
عبير: رانيه مؤدبة مو مصدقه لالالا أكيد فيها شي بنت أختي
رانيه بإحترام ع غير عادتها: وش فيك خالتي؟
عبير: سكنهم في مساكنهم تقول خالتي !! "تقربت تقيس حرارتها"
رانيه: خالتي بخلص صلاة وأبيك في موضوع
عبير: مو طبيعيه هالبنت يمكن عشان الموضوع اللي تبيني فيه يلا ياخبر اليوم بفلوس باكر ببلاش
جاسر دخل غرفة عبير شاف ظهر رانيه وعليها جلال الصلاة نزل راسه وطلع ...
عبير تهمس له: هذي بنت أختك مدري وش فيها جهز سيارتك خل نوديها للشيخ يقرأ عليها
جاسر: هههههههه مين رنوش؟
عبير: أيه "وهي ترفع يدها: تقول لي خالتي ياكبرها عند الله
جاسر وهو يغمز لعبير: يمكن عرفت أنك بتصيرين مدام فـ نزل عليها الإحترام
عبير ضربت جاسر ع كتفه: هي وش يعرفها أصلا محد درى غيرك
رانيه بصراخ: وش عندكــــــــــــــم
عبير: لا الحمد لله جت سليمه الحين تأكدت أنها بخير
رانيه وبعدها ماتفسخ جلال الصلاة: تعالي عبورة خالتي عندي معاك سرررررر
جاسر: طردة محترمه
رانيه: زين أنك فاهم يلا لو سمحت
جاسر: يعني لهدرجه السالفه مهمه حتى جلال الصلاة مافسختيه!!
رانيه: أيه مهمه يلا أطلع لاتضيع لي وقتي
جاسر طلع وهو يتحرطم ع رانيه: آخر زمن رانيوه تطردني هي خالتي مو أنا خالها !!
عبير: هههههههههههه  مسكين أخوي
رانيه: لا تسوين نفسك طيبه وقولي وش صاير؟
عبير: شنو اللي وش صاير؟
رانيه: أقول عن الغشامه قلبي حاس أن وراك سالفه أعترفي أنخطبتي صح؟
عبير ضحكت: ههههههههه رانيوه لاتقولين أشتميتي ريحة الخبر وجيتي؟
رانيه: يعني أنخطبتي ؟
عبير: أي اليوم الصباح كلمو أمي
رانيه: يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي ونااااااااااااااااااااااااسه كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووو  وووووش
عبير حطت يدها ع فم رانيه: يابقرووووووه بس كلمو أمي مابعد وافقت
رانيه تناظرها بنص عين: أنتي تنتظرينه يجي حتى لو مغازلجي بتوافقين عليه
جاسر دخل في النص: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير بعصبيه: عن العبط أنتي وياه
رانيه وهي تغمز: ماقلتي لي وش أسمه تعيس الحظ
جاسر وهو يضحك: مطـــــــــــر
رانيه: هههههههههههههههههههههه أكيد قاريه دعاء الإستسقاء وجا كاااااااااااااااك "ومدت كفها لجاسر"
جاسر: بتروح عني عبيروة بصير دلوعة أمي يآآآآآي
عبير: لا تفرح واجد ماراح أوافق
رانيه: لو تشوفها ياجاسر في حفلة سيف كيف تسلم ع الحريم وتضيفهم ولا ظل طفل إلا وحده عن أمه لازم أتبع هالطريقه
عبير بصدمه: أنـــــــــــــــا !!!!
جاسر: ههههههههههههه وأنا أقول البنت جايه تعرج وتعبانه ليه الحين عرفت ليه
وجلسو رانيه وجاسر يهبلون في عبير ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 4:25م في مدينة رسول الله ((صلـ اللـ عليـ وآلــ وسلـــــم ــه ــه ــه ــى)) ...
سمانه..أنقضت الـ8 أيام بسرعه في البدايه كنت خايفه ومتوتره لفكرة أني أسافر مع خالد بروحنا بس الحمد لله خالد ماقصر علي في ولا شي ورحلتنا جداً مريحه وتعودت ع خالد وخدينا ع بعض وصرنا نتناقر خخخخ حلمت كثير أن يكون لي أخ مثل الناس يضحك ويسولف أفضفض له وأتناقر معاه الحمد لله اللي حقق لي أمنيتي ...
خالد: سمااانه يلا خيو شكلك ناويه تجلسين لك كم يوم زياده
سمانه: ياليت والله ماشبعت من زيارة رسول الله
خالد: إن شاء الله في الصيف راح نجي
سمانه: إن شاء الله "ودخلت غرفته"
خالد: وش تسوين في غرفتي خلاص مافيها شي
سمانه: بتأكد يمكن نسيت شي ولا شي
خالد: بسرعه: لاتأخرينا
سمانه: طيب طيب "طلعت له وهي حاطه يدها وراء ظهرها: تتوقع وش نسيت؟
خالد: وش نسيت متأكد أني ماخد كل أغراضي !!
سمانه رفعت له الساعه: وهذي شنو
خالد: هذي ساعة........ـتي
خالد..كنت بقول ساعة خطوبتنا بس أحترمت شعور سمانه وقلت ساعتي ...
سمانه: يلا بس أمشي مامنك فايد لايكون نسيت لنا شي ثاني بعد
خالد: لالا تطمني
سمانه..ركبنا التكسي ووصلنا المطار راح خالد يخلص الإجراءات وأنا جلست ع كراسي الإنتظار جاتني رساله فتحتها ببتسامه قريت اللي فيها وجاني إحبااااااااااااط حاسه أني ببكي ...
"لاتضنين أنك راح تفرحين يابنت سميرة مطوله في السفرة الظاهر أنها راقت لك إذا ماسويت شهر عسلك شهر بصل ما أكون أنا لمياء سلام يااااحرم خالد"
هذي رسالة أختي!!
خالد..رجعت وشفت سمانة مو طبيعيه سألتها ولا جاوبتني وش فيها قلت بتركها براحتها غريب قبل شوي كانت مبسوطه وتضحك ,, قالت لي أنها بتروح دورة المياة ((تكرمون))مسكت أغراضها عطتني الجوال في يدي وشنطتها وأغراضها في يدي الثانيه أبي أناظر في الساعه يدي فيها الأغراض أسهل حل رفعت الجوال أنصدمت لمن قرأت الرساله ,, آآآآآآه ياقلبي سمانه ليه تغبين عني ليه تكتمين في قلبك لكن اليوم راح أحاول أني أتقرب منها دخلت الجوال في الشنطه بنفس وضعيته مفتوح الرساله ولا غيرت شي ...
سمانه: تأخرت؟
خالد: شوي يلا قريب بتقلع الطائرة
سمانه: عطيني الأغراض عنك ,, وين جوالي؟
خالد: حطيته في الشنطه الله يهديك حاطته في يدي بدون شي عشان يضيع
سمانه: أأ لأني كنت أكلم خالتي
خالد: أهاا كيفهم؟
سمانه: أكيد مشتاقين لنا وينتظوننا نوصل
خالد: يلا شوي وأنتي عندهم ...
سمانه..ركبنا الطائرة وأنا ساكته خايفه لاتغلبني دموعي ناظر خالد الظاهر أنه يكلمني ...
خالد: متى تحبين نروح المكتبة تجهزين للمدرسه؟
سمانه..ماتتصورون شقد أنا فرحانه مبسوطه ماتوقعت أني باكمل دراستي من الفرح ضميت خالد ...
خالد: سمانه في ناس عيب
سمانه حمرت خدودها ع حركتها وقالت تتهرب: بجد خالد راح تخليني أكمل دراستي؟
خالد: إي إن شاء الله السبت راح تداومين أنا أخدت لك إجازة هالأسبوع عشان السفر لو تبيني أمدد الإجازه
سمانه: لالالالا ,..زين إذا مارحت المدرسه من اليوم
خالد: يلا عاد أرفعي راسنا ما أبي مستواك يتغير
سمانه ببتسامه: أفااااا عليك مو أنا أخت الأستاذ خالد الـ.......
خالد: والنعــــــم
سمانه..ياترى مرت أبوي ولمياء راح يخلوني أعيش مبسوطه إذا الحين وهم ماشافوني بس درو أني مسافرة مع خالد باروكو لي برسالة تهديد محترمه كيف إذا شافو شقتي أو إذا شافوني مع خالد آآآه خايفه أنهم يأذوه أني مابي الأذيه له ...
خالد..لمحت الحزن في عيونها عرفت أنها تفكر في الرساله لمتى ياسمانه وأنا أكتشف عنك أسرار لمتى بتظلين في عيني لغز محير كل يوم أكتشف عنه شي جديد .. أبي أخفف عنها أواسيها بس مابيها تحس أني شفقان عليه أو متعاطف معاها أبي أشاركها همومها عن قناعه عنها ونحلها سوا وهي معتبرتني أخوها مو حلال مشاكل أو أي أنسان متعاطف معها أبي أصارحها أعترف لها بحبي كل مافيها يسحرني لكن لا مابي أكون قول بدون فعل أبي أثبت لها هالشي إن شاء الله الأيام راح تثبت لفيت وجهي لها وهي لسه سرحانه سولفت لها عن نفسي أبيها تألفني تتعود علي توثق فيني لو عن أخ وبعدها الله يقدرني وأخليها تبادلني شعوري ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

في مكان بعيد عن أجوائنا في فرنسا ...
اليوم هو يوم حفل تخرج فيصل وفارس ...
فهد..مبسوط وكأنه حفل تخرجي أنا اليوم حفل تخرج فيصل ولد عمتي وولد خالي وصديق طفولتي اللي مشى معي في مشوار حياتي قاسينا الغربه سوا ساعدنا بعض لين وصلنا للي حنا فيه ورفعنا راس أهلنا سوا ,, وفارس أخو دنيا بالنسبه لنا 7سنوات معانا ماشفنا منه إلا الخير عدنا أخوان له في الغربه مو عارف كيف أوصف فرحتي وأنا أشوفهم يستلمون شهاداتهم وينزلون بكل شموخ وراسهم مرفوع ,, عقبالي يارب ...
فيصل..ماخليت عميد ولا دكتور إلا صورت معه بحكم علاقتي الحلوة مع الكل شفت ريحة هلي فهوووود ولد خالي ضميته وسلمت عليه وأنا أطبطب ع ظهره بمزح والكل يضحك ع أشكالنا ...
فيصل: عقالبك فهووووود
فهد: إن شاء الله
فارس: واللي يرحم والديك أبو الفياصل وخر عنه لايبكي لنا
فهد بعد عن فيصل وضرب فارس ع راسه: أقول أنت بتروح عنا بعد شوي فلا تخليني أعمل شي لايحمد عقباه
فارس: بتوحشوني يالزفوت
فيصل: وأنت بعد بتوحشنا بس يلا كلها ثلاث شهور وأحنا عندك
فارس وهو يلف الدركسون: يلا قريب إن شاء الله ولو أنه كان ودي آخد لي شهادة خبره معاك بس مالله كتب
فهد: نفس الحال ياخوك أنا بعد ما أتوقع أني آخد شهادة خبره
فارس: أنت أسكت أصلا لو فيصل بينزل كان تركت دراستك ورحت معاه السعودية
فيصل: ههههههههههههههه رحم بحالك الدكتور
فهد: يلا هانت كلها ثلاثه شهور مضى الكثير وما بقى إلا القليل
فارس وهو يفتح باب الشقه: بعد ساعه بروح المطار يبي لي أكلم الوالده
فيصل: متأكد بتفاجئهم يعني مانخرب مفاجئتك؟
فارس: أي صدقني إذا قلت للوالدة بتحاتي لأنها تخاف من الطائره فخليني أفاجئهم أحسن من يحاتون
فهد: أبري ذمتنا فروس حللنا
فارس: مبريين الذمه ورايتكم بيضه أنتو بعد أبرو ذمتنا
فيصل: مبري الذمه ياخوك ,, يلا أنا باقوم أسوي لك عشاء تتذكرني فيه
فارس: لاتتعب نفسك ماله داعي ما أتوقع يكفي الوقت
فيصل: عشان تذكر أني طباخكم اللي ماتستغنون عنه يلا أنا قايم
فارس: تسلم شيف فيصل ,, بروح أكمل تجهيز أغراضي
فهد: بقوم معك"وراحو سوا يرتبون أعراض فارس ,, وفيصل راح يجهز العشاء"
فارس: أسمح لنا فهود ع المزح
فهد: وش دعوه أحنا أخوان ,, ناقصك شي؟
فارس: لاوالله تسلم
فارس..تأثرت أني بفارق الشقه اللي قضيت فيها أحلى أيامي مع أخواني اللي ماولدتهم أمي يمكن لو أخواني صدق ماسوو معاي اللي سووه معي فهد وفيصل ,, تذكرت أيام ضحكنا وهبالنا ومناقرنا ومذاكرتنا مع بعض ,, شاركوني أفراحي وأحزاني كنا نفرح سوا ونضحك سوا ,, نشكي لبعض ألتفت لباب غرفتي ضحكت تذكرت أيام اللوحات ,, الله يسلمكم كنا نحط لوحة ع باب غرفة كل واحد أنا أكبر واحد فيهم كانو معلقين لوحه ع باب غرفتي مكتوب عليها بالخط العريض((دار العجزه)) عشاني أكبر واحد فيهم خخخخخخخخ ,, أيام ماتنسى نادانا فيصل وجلسنا ع السفره مع بعض هذا آخر يوم لي في هالشقه مع أخواني ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:16م في فيلا أبو وافي ...
وافي..أبما أني إجازه إجازة جا في بالي أحقق لخالتي أمنيتها من زمان وهي تبي تسوي عمرة وأنا واعدها وكلمت أنهار أختي بتروح معانا بما أن دراستها مابعد تنتهي ,, دخلت البيت شفتهم جالسين ...
وافي: السلااااااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
أنهار: وش سويت ع الحجز؟
وافي: حجزت لكم إن شاء الله بكره بنروح جهزي أغراضك
حنين ناظرتهم باستغراب: أي حجز!!
أنهار: الله يسلمك خالتي إيمان تبي تروح العمرة مع وفوي وأنا رزيت وجهي
حنين: أهآآآ ,, خلاص وفوي أحجز لي بروح معاكم
وافي: شنو تروحين معانا ماوراك زوج أول شي أستأذني منه
حنين: لازم يعني
أزهار: الله يهديك يمى هو مسؤول عنك لازم تستأذنين منه
حنين: خلاص الحين بستأذن منه وبرد لكم خبر "قامت"
أنهار: يما هذي بنتك مو طبيعيه تبي تسافر بدون لاتقول للرجال
أزهار: الله يهديها إن شاء الله ,, أنا ما أبي أتدخل في حياتها أكثر كلمتها وهذا واجبي مو من حقي أتدخل أكثر
وافي غير الموضوع: والله يالغاليه تمنت أنك تروحين معانا
أزهار: ياليت بس أخوانك عندهم مدارس والصالون وأبوك مايصير أتركهم وأسافر مرة ثانيه إن شاء الله
وافي: يلا خيرها بغيرها
أزهار: إن شاء الله ,, أتصلت لخالتك؟
وافي: أيوه وأنبسطت كثير
أنهار: وناسه أنا وأمون مع بعض يآآي
في نفس المكان كانت حنين في الحديقة..أممم أتصل ولا لأ ياربي أنا وش فيني مو قادرة أتأقلم ع الوضع وش هالخوف اللي فيني ,, يمكن هذي أول مرة من أنخطبنا أتصل له سميت بالرحمن وأتصلت ...
في مكان ثاني سيف..فتحت عيوني ع وسعها أول مرة حنين تتصل لي من أنخطبنا أكيد ربي أستاجب لي دعائي وهداها الحمد لله يارب الحمد لله وش أنتظر أنا رديت وصلني صوتها ..
حنين: ألووو
سيف: هلا بالهصوت هلاوغلا
حنين كالعاده: تسلم ,, سيف ممكن طلب
سيف..بدون لاتقول لي كان في بالي أقول تم أول مره تطلب مني شي وتتصل لي لايمكن أردها قلت لها ...
سيف: عيووووووني
حنين: تسلم ,, وافي وخالتي إيمان وأنهار بكرة بيروحون العمرة ممكن أروح معاهم؟
سيف..ماودي تغيب عني حتى لو هي صادتني ومو معبرتني بس أهم شي أشوفها في نفس الوقت خفت أرفض وأزيد الطين بله ,, فرديت عليها ...
سيف: براحتك بس أهم شي لاتنسونا من الدعاء
حنين: علينا الدعا وعلى الله الإجابه ,, مع السلامه
سيف..كان ودي أسولف معاها بس كالعاده ماعطتني فرصه أهم شي تطمنت عليها وسمعت صوتها الحمد لله ,, الله يهديها إن شاء الله ...
حنين دخلت عليهم الفرح باين ع وجهها: سيف وافق أني أروح معاكم
وافي: خلاص يعني أكلم المكتب؟
حنين: أيوة خلاص ,, بس كم يوم بتجلسون ؟؟
أنهار: مابنطول عشان بتبدأ دراستنا أنا ووفوي بنجلس 4أيام يومين مكة ويومين الطائف
حنين: طيب ليه مانروح المدينه؟
أنهار: والله ياليت بس الوقت يداهمنا
حنين: ههههههههه حلوة الوقت يداهمنا
حور نطت في الوسطه: ماماااااااااااا
أزهار: هلا ماما
حور: ماعندي رصيد
أزهار: طيب الحين بدق ع السواق يشتري لك
حنين: لا يما عندي بطاقات شحن في غرفتي "لفت لحور: أنتي سوا صح؟
حور: أيوة
حنين: ع مكتبي في 3بطاقات شحن خدي لك وحدة
حور: ثانكس"وراحت"
أنهار: وأنتي وش عندك تجمعين بطاقات شحن؟
حنين: أبد بس سيف يشتريهم لي وأنا ما أستخدمهم كثير
أنهار: يالخبلة سيف يشتريهم لك عشان تكلميه مو عشان توزعيهم
حنين: أقول سدي حلقك
أنهار..أفففففف قمت وأنا مقهورة من هالأخت الناس تدور ع رجل رومنسي مو محصلة وهذي مو مقدرة النعمه اللي عندها الكل ملاحظ صدها للرجال وهو صابر عليها حتى كلمة حلوة ماتقول له حتى إذا قالت له حبيبي بالغلط تقول له الوليد مار جنبي تحبط الرجال الله يهديها بس المجنونه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:00م في فيلا ناصر ...
كانو كلهم متجمعين في الصالة يكلمون فيصل وهو يوريهم صور تخرجه وضحك وتعليقات ع الصور ...
فضيله: مبروك ياماما عقبال ماتقر عيونا برجعتك سالم
فيصل: الله يسلمك يالغاليه كلها ثلاث شهور
دانا: يعني لازم تشتغل هناك ؟
فيصل: أيوة عشان آخد شهادة خبره أضمن مستقبلي إذا جيت
دانا: أهاا الله يوفقك
فيصل: جميعاً
عهد: الحين وش الفرق بين أنك تشتغل هنا ولا في فرنسا؟
فيصل: الحين أنا ضامن الوضيفه في فرنسا ومعاي الدكتور اللي درسني آخد منه خبرة أكثر وأنتي عارفه تخصص المحاسبه مو سهل يعني لازم يكون معي أحد وهي جاتني من ربي ,, إذا جيت إن شاء الله يكون علي الطلب أكثر ,, في أكثر من شركه عاد أنا في بالي كذا عشان أختار أقرب شركه مني ولا أتمرمر في الغربه طول عمري عدل يما؟
فضيله: ماشاء الله عليك الله يوفقك يارب
مها: أي والله تتأخر ثلاثه شهور ولا تتغرب طول عمرك
فيصل: أي أحسن في نفس الوقت بيكون معي فهود إن شاء الله من بكره بداوم
عهد: موفق
مها: إلا فهود متى يتخرج؟
فيصل: ماباقي له شي إن شاء الله بننزل مع بعض في نفس الوقت
فضيله: مابيشتغل في فرنسا؟
فيصل: لا ما أتوقع "ناظر في مها: إلا أنتي وش جيبك بيتنا؟
مها: أسامه طالع قلت أجي أجلس مع أمي عندك مانع أخ فيصل؟
فيصل: لا بس مستغرب الأخت مها مشرفه قلت يمكن صاير شي ولا شي طلع أسامه مو موجود أهاا يعني
مها: جب بس جب تقريبا أنا أجي البيت يوميا إلا إذا صارت عندي ظروف أو ماقدرت
فيصل: الله لينا بس ,, وين ريان؟
مها نايم "وهي ترفع الغطا عنه" شوفه ع رجلي
فيصل: ياقلبــــــــــــــــــي يجنن كبر صار رجال
مها: وش ع بالك ,, يشبه مين؟
فيصل: أحسه يشبهني
ناصر: السلااااااااام
الكل: وعليكم السلاام
فيصل: هلاهلا أبو فيصــــل
ناصر: هلا والله بأبو نااااااااصر ,, حيا الله الأستاذ فيصل الـ........ 
فيصل: هههههه يحييك يالغالي ,, يبا اليوم حفل التخرج راح عليك ماجيت
ناصر: والله كان ودي بس الظروف ,, إن شاء الله عرسك
فيصل: قريب عرسي بس أنزل في نفس اليوم بملك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ناصر: كيف تملك وأحنا ماكلمنا البنت ولا سوينا التحاليل ولا شفتها نظرة شرعيه
مها: ههههههههههههه أي نظرة شرعيه يبا الله يهديك ,, فيصل قاز البنت قز ومخلص
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ناصر: خلاص متأكد يعني أكلم خالك؟
فيصل: كلمة رجـــــال
فضيله: لاحرام البنت تدرس لاتشغلوها
ناصر: الخطاب ماشاء الله ياكثرهم الحين حبكت ع فيصل وبعدين هم راح يملكون بعد3شهور يعني كل خلصت دراستها ع مانشاورها وناخد التحاليل وتسعدون للمكلة خلصت الثلاثه شهور
مها: صحيح أنا بعد رايي من راي أبوي
دانا-عهد ضمو بعض من الوناسه ...
ناصر: خلاص أنا من بكره بكلم عبد العزيز
فيصل: الله يطول لي بعمرك يالوالد
ناصر: واللي معاك متى إن شاء الله بيخطب!!
عهد..قلبي أنقبض مرة وحده أحس وجهي سوى بخورة ,, ولا الأخوات كلهم قامو يناظروني بلعت ريقي بصوت أبيه يبين طبيعي وسمعت رد فيصل ...
فيصل: تصدق تونا الأمس نسولف يقول نزلتنا إن شاء الله الحين خليه في دراسته
فضيله: موفقين يايما
وظلو يخططون لملكة فيصل ورزان وكأن رزان وافقت خخخخ ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 8:40م في فيلا أبو خالد ...
سمانه..صحيت من النوم ع صوت الباب خمت أن خالد طالع من غرفته تمددت ع السرير وناظرت الساعه وااااااااااااو الساعه تسعه إلا ربع وش هالفشله نمت من بعد الصلاة للحين قمت لدورة المياة((تكرمون))فتحت صنبور الماء وتذكرت وصولنا وترحيب عمي وعمتي والبنات فينا وأستقبالهم لنا في المطار بجد شي يرد الروح ,, خلصت سباحتي السريعه طلعت بروب الحمام وتأكدت أن الباب مقفل شفت جوالي نوره ينور عرفت أن أحد يرن علي رديت ببتسامه ...
سمانه: هلا غدورة
غدير: هلا وغلا بالعروس 
سمانه: هلا فيك
غدير: خلصتي ؟
سمانه: توني مخلصه سباحه مو عارفه شنو ألبس
غدير: خلي خالد يساعدك هههههههه
سمانه: هيهيهيهي خالد طلع
غدير: خلاص أفتحي ليي الباب جايه
سمانه فتحت الباب: هلا والله وغلا
غدير: بعدك بروب الحمام!!
سمانه: مدري مو عارفه وش ألبس تعالي ساعديني
غدير فتحت الدولاب وطلعت لسمانه جلابيه زيتي في بنفسجي قطعتين: وش رايك؟
سمانه: حلوة بس شوفي كيف من وراء
غدير ناظرت المعينات اللي تكشف الظهر: عادي ألبسي عليها مشامر الزري اللي من عند أمي وإذا جلستي مع خالد أفسخي المشمر
غدير..سمانه دخلت تبدل وطلعت لها مشمر جلوات هندي بنفس ألوان الجلابيه وبعدها طلعت ساعدتها في الميك آب وطقم الذهب اللي يناسب وطلعت رووووووووووعه طلعنا من غرفة النوم شفنا خالد في الصاله وسمانه مابعد تلبس مشمر الجلوات قلت له ...
غدير: وش رايك في سمانه؟
خالد: ماشاء الله قمرررر الله يخليها لنا
غدير: آآآآميــــــن ,, يلا أستأذن عماتي تحت أنزلو سوا واحاولو ماتتأخرون "غمزت لهم وطلعت"
سمانه.. ياربي موقف صعــــــب أول مرة يشوفني خالد بهاللبس وجالسين بروحنا رحت عند المرايا ولبست مشمر الجلوات ع كتوفي ,, وشعري مفتوح وعاطيني جمال أكثر "لفيت لخالد الظاهر أنه سرحان ولمن لفيت كان صوت السلاسل اللي في الجلابيه مزعج وصحاه قال لي ...
خالد: سمانه عماتي ترى طيبات وحبوبات بس يسألون كثير فلا تعطيهم معلومات عنا وحاولين تبينين أن علاقتنا طبيعيه ماعليه أصبري ع قربي منك الليلة بس لازم نبين طبيعيين قدام أهلي
سمانه: إن شاء الله
سمانه..نزلنا سوا أنا وخالد أستقبلنتا عمتي اللي ضمتني وتباوست معي وبخرتني دخلت سلمت ع عمات خالد اللي نظارتهم تاكلني حسيت أن فيني شي غلط أبتسمت وجلست ع الكنب وجا خالد وجلس جنبي توترت من قربه بس ماعليه خلي هالليلة تعدي ع خير ...
:أن شاء الله مرتاح ياخالد
خالد: الحمد لله مرتاح
:بس كأنها البنت صغيرة عليك؟
خالد: أرزاق ,, الحمد لله مرتاح معاها وهذا أهم شي
ناظرت سمانه وكأن الكلام ماعجبها وحطت رجل ع رجل: الحمد لله ,, والله أني كنت أتمناك لوحدة من بناتي
سمانه..كيف تقولها قدامي مدري شقول عنها عديمة إحساس ولا إيش ,, من شكلها ما أرتحت لها أستغفر الله ,, شفت خالد مد لي يدة وضغط ع يدي الظاهر حس أني تضايقت من كلامها بس ماعليه بتحمل عشان خاطر خالد ...
خالد: الله يستر ع بناتك ويوفق لي مع زوجتي "وضغط ع كلمة زوجتي"
:أتوقع ياخالد عندكم شقه تاخدون راحتكم فيها مو قدامنا تمسك يدها وكأنها بتضيع منك
أم خالد تلطف الجو المكهرب: توهم عرسان الله يوفقهم
سمانه ناظرت البنات بمعنى كيف أسوي؟ أشرو لها بمعنى خالد يعرف يتصرف أنتي ماعليك منهم ,,, أشرت لهم بمعنى فهمت ...
خالد: تصبحون ع خير 
الكل: وأنت من أهله
خالد: يلا سمانه"قامت سمانه ومسك يدها ولف لعماته: تآمروني بشيء؟
:ماعليك أمر وصلنا
خالد رفع حاجب وقال: سمانه جيبي عبايتك
:مابتطير ياخالد
خالد: لابس بنوصلكم وبعدها راح نتمشى سوا
سمانه: إن شاء الله "ركبت الشقه والبنات وراها دخلو الشقه وأنفجرو بالضحك"
سحر: وش رايك في أخوي؟
سمانه: رهييييييييييييييب الله لايحرمني منه
غدير: ترى كل أخواني يسكتون عن عمتي إلا خالد تقول له كلمة ويرد عليها بعشر
سمانه: هههههههه
الجوهرة: ترى خالد اللي قال لنا نلحقك خايف ع خاطرك "وغمزت لها"
سمانه: الله لايحرمني منه
البنات: ياعينــــــــي
سمانه: ببدل لا أتأخر ع خالد
سحر: وليه تبدلين؟
سمانه: تخيلي أطلع كذا كأني جرص الفسحه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههه
غدير: وش بتلبسن؟
سمانه: بنطلون وبلوزة
غدير فتحت دولاب سمانه وطلعت لها بنطلون عنابي وبلوزة وردية سترابلس: يلا ألبسي "وهي تقلد صوتها: لاتأخرين خااالد
سمانه شهقت: ألبس هذي البلوزة!!
غدير: أقول عن الهذره بتلبسينا لزوجك يلا ألبسيها وبنحكم"سمانه ماحبت تجادل البنات أكثر عشان لايشكون بشيء لبست وطلعت من غرفة التبديل"
الجوهره: وااااااااااااااوووو طالعه رهيبه
سمانه وهي تسكر عبايتها: عمتكم بترتكب فيني جريمه
خالد: أحم سمانه عماتي معاي "كان قاصد أنه يشدد ع كلمة عماتي معاي"
سمانه والثلاثه الأزرارات الأولى من عبايتها مابعد تسكرها وباينه مفاتنها: حياااهم
:ماشاء الله الشقة حلوة
سمانه: تسلمين من ذوقك
:مين اللي مختار الأثاث أنتي ولا خالد؟
خالد: أنا وسمانه "وهو مشدد ع أسم سمانه كأنه يقول لها ما أسمها أنتي"
:الله يبارك لكم فيها
:يلا خيو بنمشي
:مابعد نتقهوى
:لامرة ثانيه خالد يبي يطلع مع عروسته
: يلا ع قولتك مره ثانيه
سمانه جابت عربة الضيافه: تفضلو
:تسلمين يابنتي
سمانه أبتسمت حست أن اللي تكلمها طيبه غير عن خواتها: الله يسلمك
:يلا خالد مشينا
خالد: يلا "التفت لسمانه: خلصتي
سمانه قفلت باقي أزرارات عبايتها ولبست لفتها ومشت مع خالد ,, وصلو عمات خالد هذا بعد التحقيق كيف تزوجتو وليه خطوبتكم قصيرة ومين أمك ومتى ماتت وكيف علاقة مرت أبوك معاك ,, طبعا أكثر الوقت كان خالد اللي يرد^_^ التفت لسمانه ...
خالد: عسى ماتضايقتي؟
سمانه: لا أبد بس توني عارفة أنك خطير
خالد: هههههههههههههههههههههههه أنا كذا مع عماتي ما أحب الأسئله اللي مالأمها داعي وهم تعودو ع أسلوبي
سمانه: أمممم بس حسيت نفسي غبيه بس أهز راسي وأنت اللي تجاوب
خالد: وش دعوة غبيه بالعكس تعجبيني مابي حد يتدخل في علاقتنا دامنا راضيين عليها
سمانه سكتت شوي وقالت: الله يخليك لنا
خالد: ويخلك لي ,, تحبي آيسكريم ع شنو؟
سمانه: أمممم ع ذوقك

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 6:30ص في فيلا أبو تركي ...
رانيه بدون نفس: صبآآآآآح الخيرر
تركي: هلاهلا بنت أختي كيفك؟
رانيه جلست ع الكرسي جنب عبير المروقه: الحمد لله 
جاسر: أنتي ببجامتك خير؟
عبير: باروح المعهد الساعه 8 فما له داعي من الحين أبدل
تركي: متفرغه وجالسه من الحين الناس تبي تفتك من الدوامات والجلسة بدري
عبير: لازم أفتح نفسيتي وأفرفش وأكشخ ع راحتي وأمر الكوفي
جاسر: ماشاء الله هذا التغيير عشانك قريب بتصيرين مدام؟
عبير: هيهيهيهيهي من قال أني بوافق ,, أصلا من دخلت المعهد للحين وهذا روتيني اللي ما أمل منه
تركي رفع حاجبه: وليه إن شاء الله مابتوافقين الولد ماينرد؟
عبير: ما أبي أتزوج الحين أولا وثانيا ما أبي حد من طرف مرت أخوكم
تركي: أنتي بتاخديها ولا بتاخدي ولد خالتها؟
عبير: شي من طرفها أنا ما أبيه
تركي: خلاص أهدي لايسمعك أخوك يسوي لنا سالفه ع العموم خدي وقتك في التفكير إذا فكرتي زين ذاك الوقت ردي علي إن شاء الله رجعتي من العمل لي جلسه معاك 
عبير: إن شاء الله
تركي: مع السلامه
الكل: الله يسلمك
أم تركي اللي توها جايه من المطبخ: وين تركي؟
رانيه: راح الشغل
أم تركي: الله يوفقه
جاسر: يلا رنوش ألبسي عبايتك
رانيه: إن شاء الله
أم تركي: ها يما عبير فكرتي؟
عبير: مدري ماما مو متقبلة فكرة أني آخد ولد خالة نهى أنا مو متحملتها في البيت إذا أخدته بتقرب منها أكثر
أم تركي: ما تدرين يابنتي يمكن الله يهديها وتتقربين منها وتصير علاقتكم حلوة ,, وبعدين أهم شي الولد أخلاق وأدب والكل يمدح فيه وأنتي فكري
عبير: إن شاء الله
أم تركي: تأكدي يايما أن مافي حد بيغصبك ع شي أنتي ماتبيه لافتحي ولا مرته ولا حد في العالم
عبير قامت من ع الفطور: إن شاء الله ماما
أم تركي: أكلي حبيبتي
عبير: لاشبعت
رانيه وجاسر وهم طالعين: مع السلامه
أم تركي: الله يسلمكم حافظكم ربي ,, ثرياااا ثرياا
ثريا: نعم ماما
أم تركي: شيلي الفطور
ثريا: إن شاء الله
أم تركي جلست وجت عبير وحطت راسها ع رجل أم تركي وأم تركي تلعب في شعرها وتسولف معاها ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 6:30ص في فيلا أبو صقر ...
شهد..يؤؤ اليوم مدري وش فيني خديت لي فطيرة وشربت حليب ع السريع خواتي بيذبحوني بالهرنات طلعت وشنطتي ع كتفي وعبايتي حطيتها ع راسي ع السريع واللفه رميتها ع وجهي والجزمه ماربطت خيوطها ركبت السيارة وأنا أنفخ من الركض وخواتي يهزؤون عدلت لفتي ونزلت راسي بربط خيوط جزمتي((تكرمون)) ...
نغم: لا حول اليوم مابنروح المدرسه من شهدوو كفايه علينا التأخير والطفش من صباح ربي "صرخت فيها: أرفعي راسك خطيبك يبيك
شهد..رفعت راسي وناظرته بصدمه معقوله له عين يجي عقب اللي سواه شفت صقر أخوي يسلم عليه جا صقر وفتح بابي بغيت أترجاه أقول له لاياصقر أنا أختك لاتخليني أروح معاه بس آآآآه ناظرت في صقر أبيه يحس أني ما أبي بسام ...
صقر: يلا شهودة أنزلي
شهد: بروح المدرسه
بسام ناظرها بنظرته اللي كرهتها لأنها تذكرها بجروحها: أنا بوصلك
شهد ناظرت صقر بنظرات مترجيه: بروح المدرسه
صقر: بسام بيوصلك يلا أنزلي لا تأخرين خواتك
شهد بقلة حيله: طيب
شهد..ركبت السيارة وسكرت الباب خفت دموعي تخونني بس لازم أكون قويه شفت بسام يسولف مع صقر خفت يقول له عن...." تطمنت لمن شفتهم يضحكون سوا بعدها بسام سلم ع صقر وركب السيارة لف لي ناظرني بالنظرة الحقيرة اللي أكرهها ...
بسام: أجل ماتبين تجين معاي
شهد..وله عين يسأل عطيته نظرة أحتقار حاولت أكون راكده وقويه وقلت له ...
شهد: أبي أروح المدرسه
بسام: وأنا مابوصلك كيفي
شهد: أبي أنزل بيتنا أنا أدبر حالي
بسام: متعوده تدبرين حالك عااادي أتصلي لواحد من الشباب
شهد: بساااااااام لاتغلط علي
بسام مسكها من زندها: لاترفعين صوتك إذا ترفعين صوتك لسانك أقطعه فااااهمه"شهد فتحت باب السيارة" صرخ فيها: مجنونه أنتي تفتحين الباب والسيارة تمشي سكري الباب"علا صوته: سكررررررررررري الباب والله مايحصل لك طيب"شهد نزلت من السيارة" ...
بسام...شفتها نازله من السيارة كنت بدووووووووسها بالسيارة بس قلبي مايطاوعني أخخخخ بس أخخخخ ع هالقلب نزلت لها المجنونه مسكتها من يدها وركبتها السيارة وقفلت السيارة وأنا أشوفها تحاول تفتح الباب وصلت معاها الشقه فتحت الباب كنت أسحبها سحب فتحت الباب ودخلتها غصب عنها فكيت يدها وطاحت قفلت الباب ولفيت وجهي لها ...
بسام: أنتي قد اللي سويتيه؟
شهد صرخت: لا تقرررررب بسااام لاتقرب ترى والله أقول لأبوي
بسام: مو بكيفك وبعدين ماتقدرين تقولين لأبوك الصور عندي وماجد وعنوان شقته ورقمه وإميله عندي ومستعد أعرفه ع البابا هههههههه
شهد: نذذذذذذذذذذذذذل وخخخخخخخخخخخخخر عني لاتقررررب
بسام: محد يقدر يمنعني لو قلتي للبابا شنو بيقول لي ياحبيبتي زوجتي محد يقدر يمنعني عن حلالي
شهد أستسلمت إلا من سلاحها الوحيد((البكاء))ونظراتها المترجيه وكلامها الجارح لبسام ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:16م في المطار ...
أبو وافي: وافي يايبا أنتبه لخواتك وخالتك
وافي: لاتخاف يبا في عيوني إن شاء الله
أبو وافي: يلا بالتوفيق ,, مع السلامه بناتي
البنات: الله يسلمك
أبو وافي: مع السلامه أم سديم "وراح"
إيمان: الله يسلمك
أنهار..ياربي مو مصدقه بنسافر بنروح نسوي عمرة أنبسطت من كل قلبي وبذات أن معانا خالتي إيمان ,, يمكن تستغربون لأن أهلنا خلونا نروح مع أخونا العزابي بروحنا لكن هم متطمنين علينا لأن معانا خالتي إيمان وهي خالتي الوسطية مطلقة من لمن كنت صغيرة حتى ما أذكر زوجها ,,مؤمنه وطيبه مافي مثل طيبتها وطلعاتنا أنا وحنون معظم الوقت وتجي الصالون أحياناً تساعد أمي عندها بنوته وحدة أكبر من حوروه أختي بسنتين يعيني في صف أول ثانوي أسمها((سديم))قمر ماشاء الله عليها طيوبه وحبوبه طالعه ع أمها ...
إيمان مدت ع أنهار بسكويت: تفضلي أنهاري
أنهار: شكراً خالتي
إيمان: كان خاطري آخد معاي سدوم بس عشان الدراسه إن شاء الله الصيف آخدها معاي
حنين: إن شاء الله ,, مازعلت لمن قلتي لها بتسافرين؟
إيمان: بالعكس قالت لي الله يوفق لك أهم شي تدعين لي والله قلبي مو مطاوعني أسافر كسرت خاطري لمن سلمت عليها جلست تبكي
أنهار: خيرها بغيرها ,, إن شاء الله تنبسط مع حور
إيمان: إن شاء الله
وافي وصل عندهم: يلا الطائرة قريب بتقلع
إيمان: يلا توكلو ع الله وأقرؤو آيات
الكل: إن شاء الله

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الخامس عشر
((هذا الجزء
-عبير وخطبة مطر لها تتوقعو بتوافق أو لأ؟
-سمانه وخالد وعلاقتهم كـ أخوان تتوقعون راح تتغير علاقتهم أو لأ؟
-تخرج فارس وفيصل ,, وخطبة فيصل لرزان تتوقعون شنو ردت فعل رزان إذا عرفت وهل بتوافق أو لأ؟
-شهد وبسام تتوقعون في شي بيوقف بسام عند حده أو راح يظل ع حاله؟
-وافي-أنهار-حنين في طريقهم للطائف شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم ,, تتوقعون سفر حنين وغيابها عن سيف راح يغير من علاقتهم أو لأ؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))
.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على البااارت الحلوووو
             تحيااااتي.. مجنونة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء السابع عشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((لا أطول عليكم ببدأ في الأحداث طوالي ...
تابعونا))

"جيتك فيني عتب وفيني لوم كل شي
فيني يشتكي !!..
غابت افراحي وزارتني الهموم حس فيني ورجع فرحتي..
حس فيني ياحبيبي لوبس يوم وتعال وطف نار لهفتي!!"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:16م في فيلا أبو تركي ,, بالتحديد عند عبير اللي ماتكلمنا عنها البارت اللي راح ...
عبير..أففف طفشت كل ما أطلع من غرفتي يفتحون الموضوع حامت كبدي اللي يشوفني بموت ع الزواج خاطري لو اليوم أقول لهم يلغون كل شي ,, رحت غرفة جسور هو الوحيد اللي فاهمني في هالبيت طقيت باب غرفته ...
جاسر: تفضلي عبورة
عبير ببتسامه: كيف عرفتني؟
جاسر: من طقتك المميزة "سكتو فترة وقطع الصمت جاسر يقول": كيف المعهد؟
عبير: الحمد لله تمام ,, أنت كيف الشغل معاك؟
جاسر: والله عيوني راحت من الكمبيوتر بس يلا الحمد لله ع كل حال
عبير: الله يعينك
جاسر: عبير وش رايك في الموضوع؟
عبير: جااااااااسر حرام عليك ترى غثوني صرت ما أطيق أطلع من غرفتي لأن ماعندهم غير هالموضوع
جاسر: أنتي عارفه أني غير عنهم كلهم ,, تكلمي
عبير: أكيد عارفه أنك غير عنهم كلهم لو مو عارفه كان ما جيت لك أنت بذات
جاسر: طيب تكلمي وش رايك؟
عبير: جاسر مو قادره أفهمهم مو مقتنعين بوجة نظري كل ما قلت لهم رايي قالو لي فكري زين أحسهم يبون يغصبوني بطريقه غير مباشره
جاسر: محد بيغصبك ع شي ماتبينه تطمني ,, عساني لو أوقف في وجه الكل بس أهم شي سعادتك
عبير: تسلم والله أخوي ,, جاسر أنت فاهمني؟
جاسر: فاهمك وربي ,, أنتي متحسسه من نهى مرت فتحي وماتبين تتقربين منها أكثر صح؟
عبير: أيوه ,, حتى الولد يدخن وأنا ما أطيق التدخين
جاسر: تقدرين تشرطين عليه يترك التدخين إذا وافق أوك إذا ما وافق خلاص
عبير: طيب ونهى؟
جاسر: بيني وبينك نهى مالها يد في الموضوع
عبير: أنت وش عرفك!!!!
جاسر: سمعت أم مطر وهي تكلم أمي لمن جابت صور مطر البيت ,, تقول نهى شكلها زعلت عشان أنها عرفت عن خطبت ولد خالتها من بيت أهل زوجها
عبير: بس ولو بصير قريبه منها ,, أنا خايفه أوافق وهي تدري ومتقبله الموضوع كيف الحين لمن أكتشفت أنها مو متقبلتني
جاسر: عبير أنتي بتاخدين ولد خالتها يمكن مرة أو مرتين في الأسبوع تشوفينها
عبير: مدري جاسر محتاره
جاسر: أنتي أستخرتي؟
عبير: أيوة ,, بس بعد أبي آخد وقتي في التفكير
جاسر: الله يقدم اللي فيه الخير إن شاء الله ,, قومي خيه بطلع معاك غيري جو
عبير: ياعمري أخوي ,, دقايق
جاسر: ههههههههههههه تيب أنتظرك

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:19م في شقة سمانه ...
سمانه..أممممـ خلصت ترتيب الشقه وشميت ريحتها أمممممـ تجنن ريحة البخور اللي من عند عمتي ,, لبست لي برمودا محير تقريبا لنصف الركبه لونه أسود مع بلوزة برتقاليه فيها رسوم باللون الفضي ولبست أكسسوارات وصندل فضي((تكرمون)) سشورت شعري وحطيت لي ميك آب ناعم ,, يعني لبسي كان يدل ع أني عروس في بداية أيام زواجها ماكنت أبي حد يشك مجرد شك في علاقتي مع خالد خلينا طبيعين ع الأقل بس قدام الناس رن الجرص ورحت أستقبلهم سلمت عليهم وجلسو في المجلس جلست جنب عهد ...
سمانه: أجل وين دانا ورزان؟
فضيله: دانا نايمة مع رزان سألتهم إذا بيجون بس الظاهر عندهم مذاكره
سمانه: الله يوفقهم إن شاء الله ,, مها وملاك ماحد جا معاكم؟
فضيله: ملوك بيتوتيه ماتحب تطلع ومها في شقتها
سمانه: الله يوفقهم يارب ,, كيف الدراسه معك عهد؟
عهد: الحمد لله ,, أنتي كيف الدراسه معك؟
سمانه: والله بعدني إجازة بكره إن شاء الله بداوم
عهد: بالتوفيق ياربي ,, والله يعينك مقدماً 
سمانه: ههههههههههه جميعاً
سمانه..جلسو معي حوالي ساعه وشوي أنبسطت معاهم بجد أصريت عليهم يجلسون معي بس أعتذرو عشان إن بكره أول يوم أداوم فيه ,, قدمت لهم حلى طبعاً أنا اللي مسويته وعجبهم كثير أحم أحم طلعت طباخه ع غفله ,, بعد ماضيفتهم ركبو البنات يسلمون وهم منشغلين مع بعض سألتني أم فيصل عن علاقتي مع خالد قلت لها الحمد لله ماحبيت أنها تعرف بعلاقتنا كأخوان أهم شي أن أحنا مرتاحين أنا مرتاحه لكن خالد مرتاح أو لأ!! مدري أسأله أو لأ لالالا مو حلوة أصير جريئه لو هو متضايق أتوقع تكلم معاي ,, عقب ماطلعو من عندي ضلو معي البنات كملنا العشاء خخخ طبعا خديت راحتي في الأكل لأن خالد راح يتعشى برا ,, جا خالد جلسو البنات يسولفون معه تقريباً5دقايق وبعدها طلعو أنحرجت كثير من لبسي حاولت أبين طبيعيه سألت خالد اللي منشغل بأكل الحلى ...
سمانه: عجبك؟
خالد: يجنن تسلم الأيادي
سمانه: يسلمك ربي
خالد: يلا نوم بكره وراك مدرسه قومي عن وجهي
سمانه: ههههههههه أنت بعد وراك دوام ,, وبعدين لاتكثر من الحلى أنت الحين بتنام
خالد: إن شاء الله دكتورة سمانه
سمانه: وش يدريك أني أبي أصير دكتوره؟!!!
خالد: هااااه ,, أأ أحساس
سمانه: أهاا
خالد: يلا أنقلعي غرفتك
سمانه لفت فمها: طيب "وقامت"
خالد..تأملتها وهي تمشي لغرفتها تجنن هالبنت تسحرني بشكل مو طبيعي أتوقع لو تظل معي أكثر تصير أشياء ماودي أنها تصير عشان أراعي خاطر سمانه حرام مابعد تتقبلني كزوج قمت رحت غرفتي فسخت ثوبي وقفلت الباب أنسدحت ع السرير تخيلتها جنبي أبتسمت ع تفكيري <<راح في سابع نومه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:00م في شقة ضاري ...
أمل..من جا ضاري من الشغل وأنا مفكره أفاتحه في الموضوع بس مو محصله فرصه تغدا ع خفيف وبعدها نام صحى من النوم وطلع عنده شغل الحين رجع وحطيت له العشاء وجلست قباله ...
ضاري: وين شهوده؟
أمل: تنيم إياد ماشاء الله عليها تحب الأطفال
ضاري: الله يبلغني وأشوف أولادها يارب
أمل بلعت ريقها: يارب
ضاري: طيب أنتي وش فيك من جيت من العمل وأنتي مو ع بعضك
أمل: أمممم أبي أفاتحك بموضوع لازم تهدأ وتتفهم الموضوع
ضاري: خير وش صاير؟
أمل: خلص عشاك أول
ضاري بعد العشاء جلس ع الكنت ونادى ع أمل تجلس جنبه ,, أمل جلست وهي ساكته ...
ضاري: تكلمي حبيبتي أسمعك
أمل: ضاري بعد عمري الموضوع حساس
ضاري: أنا هادئ قدامك قولي حبيبتي
أمل قالت لضاري من لمن كانت شهد مراهقه والأستهبال اللي في الجوال................ألخ ,, طبعا مع مرعاة الخصوصيات ^_^
ضاري فتح عيونه ع وسعها ووقف مصدوم: طيب كيف يطلعون ويروحون ويجون مع السواق الدنيا سايبه عندهم!!
أمل: ضاري حبيبي أجلس عشاني لاتعصب عارفه أن الموضوع مو سهل بس كل شي بالتفاهم ينحل ,, وبعدين البنت أعترفت بغلطها دلاله ع أنها تابت خلاص وهذا صار لها ماضي وأحنا لازم نساعدها
ضاري: وكيف هذا بسام الـ#### يسوي في البنت كذا هذي آخرة الثقه لكن الشره مو عليه الشره ع مرت أبوها اللي المفروض تحل محل أبو صقر في غيابه ,, أنا الغبي اللي ماحافظت ع وصية الغاليه أنا ضيعت الوردة وعطيت لهالنذل فرصه أنه يطعن ويجرح فيها
أمل: خلاص حبيبي لاتلوم نفسك مابيفيد شي الشي صار وأنتهى وإذا لمت نفسك مابيتغير شي فكر بعقل البنت خلاص عافته ماتقدر تعيش معاه عارفه أنه صعب عليك بنت أختك يطلق عليها لقب مطلقه وهي في هالعمر بس إذا هذا أوله ينعاف تاليه
ضاري: ويروح كذا عقب اللي سواه لازم يتعاقب
أمل: ضاري شنو يتعاقب مافي قانون يعاقب حد ع زوجته هو ماسوى هالشي إلا وأنه عارف وواثق أن مافي شي بيمنعه
ضاري: آآآآه يا أمل آآآه
أمل: هدي نفسك إن شاء الله الموضوع ينحل بهدوء وبدون مشاكل أنت بس قول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ورب العالمين يتكفل
ضاري: حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ,, لازم أكلم أبو صقر مو معقوله البنت تضل معاه يجرحها أكثر
أمل: ياليت ياضاري لو الموضوع مايطلع ,, ع فكرة شهد كلمت أبوها
ضاري: هو وش قال؟
أمل: أكيد صعب عليه أن بنته تفك خطبتها بهالسهوله
ضاري: لكن شهد ماراح ترجع بيتهم مرت أبوها بتضيعها إذا ظلت معاها أنا خالها ولي حق فيها
أمل: تكفى ضاري حل الموضوع بهدوء أستخدم عقلك وخلي العصبيه ع جنب
ضاري: لاتحاتين"رن ع أبو صقر: هلا أبو صقر...........مشغول أنت الآن؟.........أيوة في موضوع شهد...........سمعت أسباب البنت أنا عن نفسي مقتنع............والله يابو صقر البنت ماقالت لي بس وصلني الكلام عن طريق زوجتي...............ماتبي حد يعرف بس الشي اللي سواه بسام في البنت ماينسكت عليه..............أي وأنا أخوك................ما أتوقع أن في حل غير الطلاق.................البنت مابيعيبها شي والله موجود..............عارف ياخوك................أنا أكلمهم إذا تبي.............مع السلامه, "تنهد تنهيده طويله"
أمل حطيت يدها ع كتفه: ضاري لاتتضايق عسى أن تكرهو شيء وهو خير لكم
ضاري ببتسامه: من اللي تكون هالجوهره مرته ويتضايق
أمل باسته في خده: مابتنام حبيبي؟
ضاري: مابيجيني نوم يا أمل عارف نفسي
أمل..إذا أنت ياضاري مابيجيك نوم كيف شهد اللي بتتطلق وهي حتى ماكملت الـ17سنه الله يعينك ياشهد يايما ...
ضاري: وين سرحتي؟
أمل: أفكر في شهد ,, لحظة شوي باخد إياد منها تعال معي ما أتوقع نامت
ضاري: لا أمل روحي بروحك مدري حاس نفسي متوتر مابقدر أشوف شهد
أمل: طيب "جت بعد 10دقايق تقريباً وإياد يبكي في يدها"
ضاري: بابا إياد ليش زعلان تبي شهد؟
أمل: كان نايم فتحت الباب وصحى
ضاري: وشهودة نامت؟
أمل: لاوالله كانت جالسه تنيم إياد حتى مارضت آخده بس قلت لها برضعه وبرد أعطيها وياه
ضاري: مع أنه إياد ماصار له إلا أيام مولود بس ماشاء الله شهودة تعلقت فيه كثير
أمل: الله يخليهم لبعض يارب
ضاري رجع فتح موضوع فك خطبة شهد: بكره راح أكلم بسام
أمل: الله يقدم اللي فيه الخير ,, وش قال أبو صقر؟
ضاري: ماقلت له شنو أسباب البنت بس شرحت له أنها أسباب خاصه حتى أنا ماعرفت عنها إلا منك هو أقتنع قال أنه واثق مني وواثق أني مابسوي إلا الشي اللي فيه مصلحة البنت
أمل: الحمد لله رب العالمين ياربي تسهلها
ضاري: يارب ,, أتمنى أن الموضوع ينحل بدون طلاق
أمل: الله يقدم اللي فيه الخير والصالح
ضاري: يارب ماتدرين يمكن الله يهدي بسام ,, لكن مو بهالسهوله ترجع له البنت
أمل: أكيد عشان يحس بقيمتها
ضاري: تتوقعين يا أمل الموضوع راح ينحل بدون طلاق ومشاكل؟
أمل: مدري ياضاري أنا مثلك أفكر ,, لكن الخيره في ما أختاره الله ماتدري يمكن هالشي صار عشان لاتتعلق البنت فيه أكثر وتفتك منه قبل لايصير عندهم أولا يربطونهم في بعض أكثر
ضاري: رحمتك يارب العالمين ,, يارب تقدم اللي فيه الخير

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ساعه 1:40ص في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
كانو دانا ورزان منسدحين ع السرير من ثلاث ساعات وكل مابغو ينامون يفتحون سالفه ...
رزان: يلايلا بس نامي بكره ورانا مدرسه
دانا: يلا خل ننخمد "بعد ربع ساعه من الهدوء: نمتي
رزان: لاوالله مو جايني نوم
دانا: أقول قومي قومي بس ماشكلنا بننام "راحت شغلت النور"
رزان: دانوه أمانه أمانه البنات مايدرون عن الموضوع
دانا بعباطه: أي موضوع"رزان عطتها نظره وقالت بتلعثم: لا إن شاء الله ماحد راح يدري من برا العائله إلا بعد موافقتك والتحليل
رزان: دانوه بس أنام 5دقايق وأصحى مو قادرة أنام مثل خلق الله
دانا: ههههههههههههههههههههه هذا من التفكير لازم
رزان: والله لو ماتنامين معي مدري وش جاني يمكن أستخف ولا شي
دانا: ههه عارفه نفسي مهمه في هالمواقف
رزان: عقبال ما أشوفك في هالموقف وأنام معك وأشاركك وجدانياً
دانا: لا مو الحين ما أتوقع ,, الحمد لله أنك أنخطبتي قبلي عشان لا أصير خبله تعطيني كورسات
رزان: شكلك أنتي اللي بتعطيني كورسات أنا عبيطه في هالسوالف
دانا: ههههه بس ياحلوة لايشغلك التفكير والسهر عن الدراسه
رزان: لا إن شاء الله ,, تصدقين يادانوه أجلس ع الكتاب شوي أركز وشوي أفكر أغصب نفسي ع التركيز في الكتاب
دانا: ههههههههه الله لايبلانا ,, أنتبهي في المدرسه أن إنتبهو رنوش ومرامووووش إلى سرحانك إلا رحتي فيها بدون شي رنوش عندها الحاسه السادسه
رزان: في نفس اليوم قبل تفاتحوني في الموضوع الصباح كنت أكلمها تقول لي حاسه أن وحدة فينا راح تنخطب وأنا مصدقه أقول لها لا من اللي بتنخطب كلنا بدري علينا
دانا: هههههههه ,, وش قالت لك ريهام اليوم؟
رزان: قالت لي كيف أفكر يعني عطتني فكرة قالت لي مو تفكرين أن الزواج مجرد رومنسيه ولعب وضحك ووناسه ترى مسؤوليه أسئلي نفسك مليون مرة أنتي قد المسؤوليه أو لأ ويعني من هالكلام
دانا: ونعم الأخت تساعدك حركات
رزان: أزيدك من الشعر بيت هنادي مسويه لي أجتماع معاهم بس قالت لي عقب ما أوافق
دانا: هههههههههههههه يعني ممنوع دخول العازبات
رزان: ههههههه خطط هنادي والأجر ع الله ,, لا أقول لها ممكن أصطحب معي دانوه قالت لا هي غير بعدين إذا أنخطبت أنتي معانا بتعطيها الكورسات وبيكون في أشياء جديدة منك أنتي أحنا مانعرفها من هالجيل
دانا: مالت عليهم محتاجة لهم عندي أنتي تكفيني
رزان: ههههه أفا عليك أعجبك ,, لكن بعد هنادي مو هينه
دانا: أخاف بس تنضمين لشلتهم وتنسينا
رزان: وش دعوة أنساك أنتي توئمة روحي 
دانا: ياقلبي ,, طيب تتوقعين متى راح تردين عليهم؟
رزان: مدري للحين خايفه ,, فهد قال لي أنتظري يوم بس أخلص أختباراتي وأنشر لك غسيله النظيف والوسخ
دانا: ههههههههههههه راح فيها أخوي
رزان: لازم أعرف كل شي مو من حقي؟
دانا: أكيد ياقلبي ,, بس رزانوه هلكتيني لمن كلمك فهد تهزين راسك وكأنه يشوفك ههههههههههههههههه وش هالحيا
رزان: وش أسوي في نفسي والله الكل مستلمني ناس كورسات وناس تعليقات
دانا: الله يعين أخوي ع حياك ,, ويعينك ع جرأته
رزان: دانوه لاتذكريني الكل قال لي الله يعينك ع جرئته خايفه ياربي
دانا: هي وحدة من الثنتين يا أنتي تركدينه ياهو يرجك
رزان: ههههه الله يستر بس ,, دانوه ما أبي أنخطب قبلك بنتظرك
دانا: ههههههههههههههههههه رزانوه عن الجنون ,, يمكن مثل ماقالت هنادي اللي مثلنا ينخطبون مع بعض بس تنخطب وحدة من الشله الباقي وراها
رزان: كان زين 
وظلت رزان تفكر ودانا تشاركها وجدانيا لحد ما أذن صلو وبعد الصلاة نامو لهم شوي عشان يتنشطون للمدرسة ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 6:14م في الطائف بالتحديد في الفندق ...
إيمان..حاولت أكون هادئه وأتفهم حنين مهما كانت أسبابها توكلت ع الله ودخلت غرفتها شفتها منسدحه ع السرير ...
إيمان: مساء الخير
حنين اللي توها تنتبه لوجود إيمان وهي تعدل جلستها: مساء النور
إيمان: كيفك الحين
حنين: خايفه ع سيف
إيمان حاولت تقسي قلبها عشان تحسس حنين بغلطها قالت بهدوء: دامك خايفه عليه ليه تعامليه كذا؟
حنين والدموع متجمعه في عينها: مدري ياخالتي أحبه وأعشقه وأموت فيه ولا أقدر أعيش بدونه بس مو قادرة أتعود ع قربه مني أتوتر طوالي
إيمان: حنين حبيبتي أنا ماجيتك عشان تبكين أنا أبي أعرف مشكلتك عشان نفكر سوا ونلقى لها حل
حنين مسحت دموعها وبلعت ريقها: خالتي مو قارة أعبر له عن حبي حاسه أن في شي يمنعني شنو هو مو عارفه
إيمان: طيب حاولتي تقولين له تصاريحيه؟
حنين: لا ,, وش أقول ياخاله أقول له ما أقدر ع قربك يوترني
إيمان: بس لو صارحتيه يمكن يكون أحسن ع الأقل يتفهم موقفك مو يشوفك تصديه ولاتعبيره وهو مايعرف وش السبب
حنين: مدري ماكان فيني عقل ماكنت أقدر أصارحه حتى كلمة حلوة تجي ع طرف لساني أسمع صوته ويتبخر كل الكلام اللي كنت مجهزته له
إيمان: طيب ليه ماقلتي لي من البدايه 
حنين: من البداية ولا النهايه أنتي عرفتي وخلاص
إيمان: حنين أنا حاسه مو بس هذا اللي صار أكيد في شي أكبر يخليك تنفرين منه يمكن موقف أو شي صار بينكم
حنين بلعت ريقها ماتوقعت إن إيمان ممكن تفهمها أو تكشفها نزلت راسها يمكن عيونها فاضحتها وقالت: مدري ياخالتي ودي أعطيه ولو ربع من اللي يعطيني وياه بس مو قادره
إيمان: صح كلامي حنين صار موقف أو شي؟
حنين نزلت راسها وبعد فترة قالت: أيوه
إيمان: شفتي ياحنين لازم كل شي له سبب مافي شي بدون سبب ,, مو شرط تذكرين لي الموقف إذا كان فيه خصوصيه لك مع زوجك بس حبيبتي أهم شي أن زوجك يحبك وأنتي تحبيه ويكون حبكم أقوى من موقف وأقوى من الدنيا كلها
حنين: مدري ياخالتي حاسه أني خسرت سيف اللي صار اليوم الصباح مو هين أكيد هو زعلان علي لأني حرجته مع وافي وجرحت مشاعره
إيمان: أهم شي أنك تعترفين له أنك غلطانه وتتأسفين منه مو عيب ياحنين أن أحنا نغلط العيب أن أحنا مانعترف في غلطنا ونستمر فيه
حنين: مدري ياخالتي خايفه أنه ماعاد يبيني
إيمان: لاتقولين خايفه ولا تقولين ما أقدر حسسي نفسك أنك قويه وتقدرين صدقيني راح تقدرين ,, يلا أتصلي ع سيف
حنين ناظرتها بصمت فترة بعدها نزلت راسها وقالت: خايفه
إيمان بمزح تبي تروح توتر حنين شدت أذنها: أذبحك إذا تقولين خايفه أذبحك وش أتفقنا عليه يلا أتصلي أنا معك
حنين بعد تردد مسكت جوالها ودقت ع سيف يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرن ويــــــــــــــــــــرن ويــــــــــــــــــــرن ويـــــــــــرن ويــــرن ويـــرن في النهايه طلعت لها النافدة "مامن مجيب" غرقت عينها دموع: خالتي أكيد زعلان مني أكيد مايبي يكلمني
إيمان بطبعها الحنون ضمتها: هو يحبك واللي يحب يسامح إن شاء الله بيسامحك بس يبي له وقت صدقيني لازم يجلس مع نفسه مو بهالسهوله ينسى
حنين: بجد تتوقعين يسامحني
إيمان: وجد الجد
حنين ضمتها أكثر وصرخت: خالتي أحبـــــــــــــــــــك
إيمان: ههههههههههههه الله يفرح قلبك ,, يلا قومي نروح السوق 
حنين: مالي خلق
إيمان: حنينوه تبين تحبسيني مستحيل أطلع وتظلين بروحك قومي إن شاء الله سيف مافيه إلا العافيه
حنين: إن شاء الله ,, متى بنروح مكه؟
إيمان: والله ع وفوي ياليوم بعد صلاة الفجر يابكره ,, ع مايحصل لنا حجز وسالفه
حنين: أسمع أمي تقول بيحجز لنا في حملة من الطائف إلى مكه
إيمان: ترى حلو السفر مع حملة جربته تتعرفين ع ناس ووناسه ,, بس ترى بس من الطائف لمكه بنروح بالباص إن شاء الله راح نرجع الشرقيه طيران
حنين: أشوه ما أتحمل الباص المشوار طويل
إيمان: أقول عن الهذره قومي
حنين: ههههههه طيب

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 6:30ص في شقة خالد وسمانه ...
سمانه..مبسوطه مبسوطه مبسوطه ,, اليوم هو أول يوم أداوم فيه ماجاني نوم طول الليل صليت وطلعت من غرفتي جهزت الفطور ع الطاولة وغطيته بالسفرة ودخلت غرفتي أستعد للمدرسة ...
خالد يناديها وهو في الصاله: سماااااااااانه ياسمسوم
سمانه جت تركض وابتسامة ع وجهها: لبيه ..!!..
خالد بادلها الإبتسامه وجلس ع الطاولة: أووووه أشوف النفسية ماشاء الله
سمانه: طبعاً اليوم راح أروح المدرسه "سكتت وأختفت أبتسامتها من وجهها وكأنها تتذكر شي"
سمانه..اليوم أنا مبسوطه مو بس عشاني بروح المدرسه وبس ,, طول عمري أروح المدرسه ماتغير شي بس اليوم غير اليوم راح أرجع من المدرسه وألاقي مين يسألني وش سويت وكيف كان يومي بروح وأنا أحس أن اللي حولي يهتمون فيني حالي حال غيري ,, صحيح أن الأبلات في المدرسة مايقصرون بس غير إذا حسيت بالإهتمام من اللي معي في البيت ...
خالد بهمس حنون: سمانه
سمانه: هلا
خالد: وين رحتي ؟
سمانه: سلامتك تبي حليب أصب لك
خالد: شربت وخلصت وأنتي مو حاسه لي
سمانه: آسفه سرحت شوي ,, يلا بروح ألبس عبايتي
خالد: تعالي أنا مو مستعجل أكلي لك شي
سمانه: خالد ماله داعي تتعب نفسك بروح مع البنات عادي
خالد: تكسرين بخاطري ,, أنتي عارفه أن خاطري أوصلك
سمانه: خلاص بلبس عبايتي كل شي ولا خاطر أخوي
خالد..وش هالحزن الغريب اللي أشوفه في عيونها فجئه وبدون أي مقدمات!! كيف ياربي بقدر أشاركها ولو جزء من همها ,, آآآه تذبحني إذا قالت لي أخوي رفعت راسي لقيتها وصلت عطيتها الفطيرة اللي جهزتها لها ...
سمانه: وش دعوة تعبت حالك
خالد: ماعندنا بنات مايفطرون مفهوم
سمانه مشت وهي تتحرطم: شسوي أخوي الكبير ولازم أطيعك
خالد دفها من رقبتها بمزح: قدامي يلا قدامي
سمانه..نزلنا تحت سلمنا ع أهل خالد وصبحنا عليهم ,, قلت للبنات يروحون معانا مارضو ع قولتهم يبون يخلونا ع راحتنا طلعنا سوا أنا وخالد سولفنا في السيارة ناظرت في النافده أنتبهت أنه مو طريق مدرستنا قلت ...
سمانه: خالد مو من هنا المدرسه
خالد ببتسامه: عارف "شاف التكشيره ع وجهها ونقع ضحك"
سمانه: أضحك وش وراك
خالد: هههههههههههه لا تخافين راح أوصلك المدرسه بس أبي أوريك الشركة
سمانه: يااااااااااااااي وناسه
خالد..ياحلوها هالبنت أنبسطت ع ردت فعلها الطفوليه وريتها الشركه وحلفت علي لازم أصور لها مكتبي ,, بعدها وصلتها مدرستها وأنا رحت الشركة ...
سمانه..نزلت من السيارة وأنا أضحك ع وصايا خالد كأني بيبي في الروضه دخلت المدرسه وأستلموني البنات ع التأخير وقالو لي أن وجهي منور أبتسمت ,, بعدها رحت الإداره سلمت ع أبلة فضيله وكلمتها وطبعاً هي عارفه عن إجازتي ,, وكالعادة في المدرسه تكون معي رسميه أكثر من برا المدرسه بذات لمن يكون معانا حد في الغرفه ,, شكرتها ورحت ع فصلي وأنا متحمسه للدراسه ليت الترحيب من عند الكل وأكثر البنات توقعوني أترك الدراسه وعاد أنا أفتر راسي أسلم ع اللي قدامي تناديني اللي وراي أسولف مع اللي ع يميني تناديني اللي ع يساري حسيت نفسي في مقابله صحفيه خخخخخخ ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 6:40ص في فيلا أبو مشاري بالتحديد في غرفة سيف ...
سيف..بعد الشارو اللي أخدته وعصير المانجو الطازج هدأت أعصابي ,, تذكرت كيف السرعه الجنونيه اللي سقت فيها الحمد لله إن واحد من الشباب الله يجزاه خير وقفني وأستأجر لي سويت لحد 4ساعات تقريباً هدأت أعصابي ودخلت المسجد صليت وقرأت لي قرآن وبعدها كلمت سياقه بجد القرآن يريح الأعصاب حسيت أني رخيت أعصابي لمن قرأت قرآن ,, تذكرت الموقف اللي صار لي آآآآآه نظرات حنين الخايفه حسستني بالذنب ذكرتني بيوم حاولت فيه......... آآآه وش قد أنا غبي أكيد هي تتحسس مني من كذا تتخيل أني وحش مثل ضعاف النفوس ياخدون اللي يبونه من البنت وبعدها يتركونها ,, بس بعد أنا منجرح من حنين ياليتها صارحتني قالت لي من البدايه ماكنت بلومها مثل الحين أنا وعدت نفسي أصبر وأنا عند وعدي ماراح أفقد الأمل حنين اللي علمتني الأمل وأنا لايمكن أنسى شي علمتني وياه حنين "رن جوالي" شفت رقمها ماصدقت عيوني يمكن أنا أتخيل أرد ولا ما أرد أرد ولا ما أرد ,, أممممممـ لا حرام خليها تجلس مع نفسها شوي يمكن أحنا محتاجين نبعد عن بعض عشان كل واحد يآخد راحته في التفكير ,, جرحنا بعض كثير ولازم كل واحد ياخد وقته "وصلني مسج" قلت بفتحه خفت أفتحه وأتضايق أو أضعف وأتصل لها "أغلقت جوالي" لأني عارف لو ما أغلت جوالي راح أتصل لها ,, حطيت راسي ع المخده بنام توها مغمضه عيني سمعت أزعاج أفففف قمت من سريري وأنا متحلف في هالمزعج أنا بالموت غمضت عيني طلعت ...
سيف بعصبيه: محد ينام في هالبيت
نور بخوف خدت ألعابها وراحت بتهرب ,, ضحك سيف من قلبه ع شكلها ناداها وهي تركض لحقها وحملها باسها ع خدها: ليه خالو الإزعاج
نور بخوف: كنت أسولف مع عرايسي
سيف: يلايلا بوسيني عشان أروح معاك السوبر ماركت
نور أبتسمت وباسته: يعني أنت خلاص مو شرير؟
سيف راح معاها غرفته وجلسها ع رجله: لا أنا عمك وأحبك وباروح معك البقاله
نور: أن أحبك كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
سيف: ههههههههههه ياعياره
نور: متى بتروح معي البقاله؟
سيف: أنا تعبان الحين
نور: أنا دتورة يلا أنثدح ع الثرير بثوف
سيف ضحك ع برائتها وأنسدح ع السرير: يلا شوفي وش فيني
نور: لحظة شوي "جابت لعبتها اللي فيها أدوات الطبيب وحطت السماعه عند قلب سيف: لالا عمو مافيك إلا العيافه
سيف: هههههههههه من وين تطلع هذي العيافه؟
نور: مدري أمسعهم يدولونها ,, يلا قوم معي البقاله
سيف: ههههههههه يلاااا
سيف..ولو أني تعبان بس ماحبيت أكسر بخاطر نور نزلت أستأذنت من أمها وخديتها للبقاله ياحليلها والله كأنها عجوز سوالفها ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:22ص في فيلا أبو تركي ...
كانو أم تركي وعبير وجاسر وأم فارس جالسين يفطرون وهم يولسولفون ...
أم فارس: إلا عبورة متى تبدأ محاضرتك؟
عبير: تقريبا الساعه 1 الظهر 
أم فارس: أحسن عشان تجلسين معانا وحشتني الجلسه معك
عبير: تسلمين خيه
أم تركي: عاد هي تنزل من تقدمو لها وهي حابسه نفسها في هالغرفه
عبير تهمس لجاسر: لاحوووول
جاسر: هههههه الله يعينك
أم تركي: وش عندكم؟
جاسر: يما غثيتوها كل ماتنزل فتحتو لها السالفه خلوها تفكر ع راحتها
أم فارس: ههههههههه حتى لو حاولنا لازم تنفتح السالفه 
عبير: صبراً جميلاً والله المستعان
أم فارس: أهم شي تفكرين عدل
عبير: إن شاء الله
رن الجرص أم فارس لا إرادي قالت: فااااااااااااارس
جاسر بتريقه: أي فارس الله يهديك وش يجيبه لك الحين أجلسي بروح أشوف يمكن عمال ولا شي
أم فارس ما أهتمت لكلام جاسر وراحت وراه وعبير وأم تركي قامو معاها ,, دخل فارس والكل في ذهووووووووووول بدون شعور يضمونه ويبوسون فيه بجد كانو مشتاقين له ,, بعدها جلسو ع السفرة ردت أم فارس ضمته ...
أم فارس والدموع في عينها: ماني مصدقه يايما أنك قدامي
فارس: ههههه حلوة المفاجئه؟
أم تركي: أكيد يايما ,, بس ليه ماقلت لنا نستعد لرجعتك؟
فارس: ماحبيت تحاتوني ,, قلت خل أفاجئكم
عبير: ياقلبي فروس بجد أحلى مفاجئه كلنا حاسين ,, أنا كل يوم أروح المعهد بدري إلا اليوم مدري ليه
جاسر: وأنا بعد اليوم أستأذنت من الدوام
أم فارس: أنا من رن الجرص لا إرادي قلت فارس
أم تركي: هههههههههههه أنا اليوم لمن صحيت جدك من النوم يقول لي حلمت أن واحد يقول لي فارس وصل من قال لي وأنا من يرن الجرص يفز قلبي
فارس: هههههههههه أنا خفت حد يخرب مفاجئتي
أم تركي: ليه مانزلو معاك أصحابك؟
فارس: نزلو أكثر الشباب اللي معاي في دفعتي
جاسر: فهد وفيصل نزلو؟
فارس: لاوالله فهد لسه ماتخرج وفيصل يشتغل في شركه عشان ياخد شهادة خبرة
أم فارس: الله يوفق لهم قبل أسبوع بس سولفت مع أمهاتهم في حفلة سيف أكثر سوالفنا عنكم
فارس: ههههههههههههههه يقطع أم الحش
أم تركي: أي حش كله مدح فيك ماخدين فيك مقلب
فارس: ههههههههههههههه لهدرجه طايح من عينك جدتي؟
أم تركي: لاوالله شاب ولا كل الشباب ,, يلا متى بتخطب؟
فارس: لا إله إلا الله أنتظرو أتنفس أشوف أوضاعي أدبر أموري أستقر في شغلي وبعدها أفكر أخطب
عبير غمزت له: العروس موجودة
فارس: أفاا عليك بس تضبطيني هااا
عبير: أيوة وبيني وبينك 
جاسر يشبر بيده: هيييييي شنو جاهرة وبيني وبينك مين تعيسة الحظ؟
عبير غمزت لفارس: سر صح فروس؟
أم تركي: نعرفها أحنا؟
عبير: أيه وسلمتو عيها ومدحتوها كثير
فارس: هيييييي أسكتي لاتوصفين جسور رامي أذنه لايخطبونها له
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
جاسر: قصص حب ولد أختي خربتك فرنسا
فارس قال بتريقه: ياهي فرنسيه مزيوووووووونه آآآآه بس آآآآآآآه
أم تركي بعصبيه: مالت عليك وعلى وجهك شنو فرنسيه هذي قيمة التربيه ياقليل الذات ياقليل الأصل روح مكان ماجيت أحسن لك خد الفرنسيه ولا أني جدتك ولا تعرفني إذا بتاخدها
عبير وجاسر ناقعين ضحك ع تهزيء أم تركي ونظرات فارس المسكين: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها  اااي
فارس: أمززززح وربي أمزح جدتي
أم تركي: أجل تبي تاخد لنا فرنسيه ما أعرف أتكلم معاها
فارس: أفا عليك جدتي أنا أعلمك أنجليزي وفرنسي
أم تركي: مابيك تعلمني شي
فارس: أفااا الحلو زعلان؟
أم تركي ضحكت: والله محد بيجيب أجلي غيرك أنت ورانيوه بنت خالتك
فارس: هههههههههههه وش أخبارها رانيوه من زمان عنها؟
أم فارس: بعدك تسأل عنها البنت كبرت صارت في ثالث ثانوي
عبير: هذول لو يشيبون بيظلون يناقرون ويسولفون مثل البزارين
فارس: والله عادها مثل أختي الدبه
أم فارس: وش رايك نخطبها لك؟
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فارس: الله يهديك يما توني أقول لك عادها مثل أختي تقولين لي نخطبها لك
أم تركي: هذول مايصلحون لبعض هم كذا وإذا أجتمعو يجيبون لي الجنون كيف لو يتزوجون
أم فارس: تربيتنا وعارفينها أولى من الغريبه
فارس: سكري ع الموضوع يما إذا قررت أخطب أقول لك "قال يغير الموضوع: وين خواتي؟
عبير: كالعاده أفراح في الدوام وجهان ياذوبها تقوم
فارس: هههههههههههه في أي شهر هي الحين؟
جاسر: السادس صح؟
أم تركي: وجيههم مغسولين بمرق يتناقشون قدامنا في أي شهر ولا الأخ الثاني حافظ يحسب لها
عبير: ههههههههههههههههه عادي مامااا فروس مستانس جهانوه بتجيب له بيبي
أم فارس: من أول نحمل ونولد ولا حد يدري عنا الحين يسولفون ويتناقشون عااادي
فارس: وخالتي مشاعل ماحملت؟
أم تركي: لاوالله للحين
عبير: هههههههههههه فروس لاتهلكني مهزأ وبعدك تتسأل
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
وظلو ضحك وسوالف ومناقر وفارس كلم خواته وخبر وصوله وصل للعائلة الكريمه كلها ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 10:30ص في مكتب ضاري ...
ضاري..من عرفت بمشكلة شهد وأنا مو قادر أناظر في وجهها ,, واليوم أبو صقر راح الرياض وكلفني بالمشكله أنا مو متضايق بالعكس شهد بنت أختي اللي عادها مثل بنتي بس مو عارف كيف أتصرف وأتفاهم مع بسام بروحي أتصلت لأمل مكالمتي لها شجعتني ودعمتني توكلت ع الله ورنيت ع بسام ...
بسام: هلا والله بالنسيب كيف الحال عساكم بخير
ضاري وهو يحاول أنه مايفقد أعابه ع برود بسام: الحمد لله بخير ,, كيفك أنت وكيف الدراسه؟
بسام: الحمد لله ,, آمرني إن شاء الله يومين وأنا عندكم
ضاري: ما يآمر عليك عدو بس ياليت تحدد وقت نجلس فيه مع بعض
بسام: ولا يهمك الإثنين أوصل إن شاء الله مالك إلا طيبة الخاطر
ضاري ماقدر يطول معه أكثر: يلا نشوفك ع خير
بسام: أوكي مع السلامه
ضاري: في أمان الله
ضاري..أخخخ بس أخخخ ع كلامه المعسول اللي يسمعه يقول برئ من حقها شهد تتعلق فيه ع هالأسلوب والكلام ,, ما أقول إلا الله يعينك ياشهد "أتصلت أمل" أبتسمت ع أهتمامها رديت عليها وأنا أوصف لها طريقة بسام وقهري منه ...
أمل: خلاص حبيبي لاتاخد ع خاطرك أنت إن شاء الله راح تلقون حل للمشكله
ضاري تنهد بضيق: وربي خايف ع شهد منه خايف يسوي فيها شي
أمل: ضاري حبيبي أهدأ شنو يسوي فيها شي وهي معانا في البيت مايقدر يسوي شي لو يفكر مجرد تفكير أنه يعتدي عليها في البيت تشتكي عليه
ضاري: مدري صرت أتوقع كل شي من هالمخلوق
أمل: شنو أحنا وين عايشين الدنيا مو سايبه لا هو ولا عشره من أشكاله يقدر يسوي لنا شي
ضاري: مدري يا أمل أنا شايل في قلبي هالمخلوق بشكل ماتتصورينه حاس أني إذا ألتقيت معه ماراح أعديها ع خير
أمل: حياتي حاول تكون هادئ عشاني وعشان شهد وإياد كلنا محتاجين لك مانبيك تتهور أو تتسرع أهدئ عشاننا
ضاري: إن شاء الله حبيبتي المهم الرئيس شكله جاي تآمريني بشيء؟
أمل: سلامتك عمري وأنتبه لنفسك
ضاري: أوووكي عيوني باي
أمل: مع السلامه حافظك ربي,

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 10:33م في المول كانو حنين وإيمان وأنهار يتسوقون سوا ...
أنهار أشرت على محل العطور: خل ندخل نشوف يمكن عندهم شي جديد
إيمان: تأخرنا حبيبتي لو نخليها لمرة ثانيه
أنهار: خالتي بس هالمحل لأن أحتمال نطلع الصباح
إيمان: خلاص بس هالمحل"دخلو سوا ,, لفت لحنين تكلمها: حنون شوفي هالعطر حلو بالمرة
حنين ناظرت العطر اللي من ماركة ديور واللي معاه المجموعة كامله: حلو مرة بس لمين؟
إيمان: لخطيبك إن شاء الله تبين ترجعين ويدك خاليه
حنين ناظرت أنهار: وش رايك آخده؟
أنهار: تسأليني أنا عندك الذوووق كله طبعاً خديه
حنين شمت ريحته: أمممممـ يجنن خلاص راح آخده
إيمان نادت ع العامل يعطيهم العطر ,, سألها: أغلفه أو لأ؟
إيمان: لالا لاتغلفه "خدو المجموعه كامله وطلعو من المحل"
حنين: ليه خالتي ماخليتيه يغلفه؟
إيمان: من رايي شي حلو أن خطيبك يشوف ذوقك مميز وراقي يعني هالمحل فكرته عاديه مجرد تغليف يمكن نروح مكان نشوف أفكار جديدة
أنهار: اللـــــــــه خالتي بصراحه أنا في المستقبل ماراح آخد لخطيبي هدايا إلا معك
إيمان: هههههههه نتشرف بخدمكم"ردت ع جوالها: أيوة حبيبي............ياعمري............خلاص راح الحين أحنا في الإستقبال..............أنت في الشقه؟.............خلاص راكبين,
حنين: وش يقول وفوي؟
إيمان: شكله يحاتي عشان تأخرنا
دخلو الشقه وفرشو الأكياس ع كبر الغرفه ,, دخل وافي مصدوم: هذا كله شريتوه الحين؟؟!!!!!
أنهار: ههههههههههههه أيه وش فيك 
وافي: أول مرة تنزلون السوق شكلكم مو طبيعيين
إيمان: هههههههه تعال شوف شريت لك عطر
وافي أنحرج: وش دعوة خالتي تتعبين نفسك
إيمان ضربته ع ظهره: أقول أنطم بلا هبال ,, قول لي وش رايك فيه؟
وافي: رهييييييييب عارفه من زمان وأنا أدور هالعطر الشباب شروه من الإمارات لمن رحت مالقيته رديت رحت الراشد مالقيته والظهران ماخليت محل
إيمان: ههه زين والله طلعت أعرف ذوقك
وافي: بس ليه ماخدين أثنين؟
حنين أنحرجت ,, أنهار تكلمت بلقافه: لسيف
وافي: كويس ليه ماغلفتوه؟
إيمان: هذا المحل ماعنده أفكار جديدة مجرد تغليف وحنون حابه تسوي فكره
وافي: ماشاء الله متى بس الله يرزقنا ناس يهتمون فينا
أنهار: خخخخ كسرت خاطري من بكره راح أدور لك مرة
وافي: مين قال لك أني راح أخطب توني صغير ,, صح ماقلت لكم اليوم الصباح راح نمشي
إيمان: صدق!!! ,, ع الساعه كم تقريباً؟
وافي: مدري كم بالضبط بس الحملة راح يتصلون لي قبل يوصلون بساعه عشان نلتقي معاهم في الميقات
أنهار: ماشبعنا من الطائف والله أنها توسع الصدر
وافي: أنتي سكتي ع هالتسوق والمنتزهات اللي رحتوها ولا شبعتو لو تظلون من هنا لين القيامه ماراح تملون سوق وطلعات وروحات وجيات
أنهار..بعدها قامت الحوسه كلنا نترب أغراضنا ,, بجد أنبسطنا مع خالتي اللي عادتنا مثل بناتها وأسلوبها الراقي معانا كلنا ,, رحلة مريحه حتى سهراتنا آخر الليل مايجينا نوم ضحك ووناسه وسوالف ولا تخلو الرحلة من الأجواء الروحانيه خالتي إنسانه رائعه في كل شي علاقتها مع بنتها ومعانا ومع الناس وحتى مع الله بس يومين صرنا معاها تعودنا ع صلاة الليل كلنا ,, ضلينا نخطط كيف بكره بنروح العمره وخالتي تسولف لنا عن الحملات وكيف نظامهم وأن شي حلو وبننبسط إن شاء الله ,, تحمست بيني وبينكم كلنا ماجانا نوم خخخ ...


:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء السابع عشر
((هذا الجزء
-شهد هل راح تنحل مشكلتها مع بسام ودياً ولا راح يفكون الخطبه؟!!!
-إيمان-وافي-أنهار-حنين في طريقهم إلى أطهر البقاع تتوقعون شنو ينتظرهم هناك وحنين هل بيأثر بعدها عن سيف ع علاقتهم؟
-رجعت فارس إلى السعودية ,, وموضوع خطبة عبير تتوقعون شنو يصير عليه؟
-رزان تتوقعون توافق ع فيصل أو لأ؟
-خالد وسمانه تتوقعون وش التطورات اللي راح تصير في علاقتهم
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

ولوووو كم مجنونه عندنا-->>توها منتبها أنها ماردت عليهاااا

سوري غناتي بس هالأيام عقلي مو في راسي

متابعه شيقه للجميع

تحياااتي

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
عالبااااااااااارت رووووووعة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ولووووووووو أحلى ماخلق ربـي

مرورك الأروووع

لاعدمنآك يالغلآ

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء الثامن عشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-حنين-وافي-أنهار-إيمان متوجهين لبيت الله ...
تابعونا))

"إذا الأيام.. تبعدنا تراك
في قلبي مهما ... صار!

وإذا الأفكار تشتتنا ..ترى
الذكرى بقلبي ... نار!
->>حياتي<<-
 مانسيتك يوم
ولاقلبي سواك اختار!

وإذا قصرت في وصلك
أكيد .بيكون من الأقدار!

أحــــــــــــبك"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7:40ص في الباص ...
حنين..أرسلت لسيف الرساله وأنا متردده لأنها أول رساله أرسلها له كانت جنبي خالتي إيمان وأنهار شكلها نعسانه جلست ع الكرسيين اللي ورانا تقول أنها بتحاول تنام ,, بعد ما أرسلت الرساله سألت خالتي ...
حنين: خالوو حلوة الرساله؟
إيمان: تجنن ,, أرسلتيها لسيف؟
حنين نزلت راسها: أيوة هذي أول رساله أرسلها له
إيمان أبتسمت: إن شاء الله ماتكون آخر رساله خطوة حلوة منك حنون
حنين: بس سيف مايرد علي خايفه أنه زعلان
إيمان: تفائلي بالخير يمكن يكون عنده شغل أو يمكن لصالحكم أنكم تبتعدون عن بعض فترة بسيطه
حنين: الله يسمع منك ,, خالتي شوفي أنهاروه
إيمان ضحكت ع أنهار: هههههه تحفه أختك
أنهار: أسمعكم لاتحشون"عدلت جلستها: مو جايني نوم أخاف أتعب وأحنا نتعمر
حنين: لا إن شاء الله ماراح تتعبين كلنا أصلاً مانمنا
أنهار..أبتسمت ع اللي معانا في الباص باين أنهم عوائل يعرفون بعض حتى يلعبون أونو ع الأرض في الباص وياكلون وضحك ومسخرة يااااي كان زين لو كل عائلتنا نجي مع بعض ياسلااام شكل المشوار في الباص حلوو رفعت راسي لوحدة تناديني ...
أنهار: هلا "شفتها أنصــــــــــــدمت بدون مقدمات قم وضميتها: من وين طلعتي لي يالجنيه
سمر: هههههههههه وش هالمفاجئه الحلوة
أنهار: للحين مو مصدقه سمووووور بشحمها ولحمها
أنهار..هذي سمر أتوقع عرفتوها تعرفت عليها من المشغل بنت طيوبه وتدخل القلب ,, عرفتني ع خلاتها وعماتها وعائلتهم الكريمه وكلنا تعرفنا ع بعض وشاركناهم سوالفهم ...
وهي تأشر ع إيمان: أنتي باين عليك صغيرة مو مبين عليك عندك بنت
إيمان: ههههه تسلمين من ذوقك أنتي بعد شكلك صغير
سمر: ليه ماجت معك سدوم؟
إيمان: عشان المدرسه
:عندك صورتها
إيمان ببتسامه: عندي بس صورة الجواز "مدتها لها"
:ماشاء الله عليها قمر
إيمان: تشبهني؟
:لا كأنها تشبه أنهار
أنهار: الكل يقول أنها تشبهني
إيمان: أنا كل ماتوحشني سدوم أناظر في أنهار وساعات أناديها سدوم
:هههههه أول مرة تسافرين عنها؟
إيمان: ثاني مرة بس صعبه مايجيني نوم إلا إذا كلمتها
:الله يخليها لك "رجعت عليها الصورة"
الكل: آآآمين
ألتفتت لحنين: صار لك كم مخطوبة؟
حنين: تقريباً شهرين وشوي
:ماشاء الله ,, متى زواجك؟
حنين: مدري للحين ماحددنا
:الله يتمم لك ع خير
إيمان رن جوالها: هلا محرمنا..........ههههه هلا وغلا خالتي..............مانمت؟........كلنا مانمنا........صاحبات أنهار اللي معانا ومبسوطين معاهم..........ماشفت حد تعرفه؟...........طيب تعرف.........ههه ماطلعت ع خالتك............وين؟........أهاا لحظة أسألهم"علت صوتها: حد محتاج شي بينزلون المحطه؟............تسلم خالة بس أشتري لي شي ع ذوقك...........أوكي بنزل معاك......يلا أنتظرني.........باي,
أنهار: وين بتروحين مع وفوي؟
إيمان: بننزل السوبر ماركت تجين معانا؟.
أنهار: بلا شك"وقامت ترتب عبايتها وتعدل لفتها: حنون بتنزلين؟
حنين: لا مو محتاجة شي 
أنهار نزلت من الباص وهي تتمتم: مو محتاجة شي ,, كيفك والله خلك لازقة في الكرسي طول المشوار أنتي الخسرانه
إيمان: ههه أنهارو عن الهبال أحنا في الشارع فضحتينا
وافي تقرب: خالتي
إيمان: حبيب خالته تعال محرمنا العزيز
وافي وهو يتقدمهم للسوبر ماركت: ههههه كبرتوني أصغر واحد فيكم ومحرمكم 
إيمان: شفت عاد الدنيا ,, تعرفت ع حد حبيبي؟
وافي: لاوالله من ركبنا الباص وأنا يانايم يا أسمع في الجوال
إيمان: أهم شي ماتسمع أغاني أنت رايح بيت الله
وافي: مايهمك خالوو ,, وين رايحه؟
أنهار: لحظة بروح جهة البساكيت دقايق وراجعه
أنهار..مليت من الحلى نفسي في شي مالح أممممممـ رفعت عيوني وشفت بسكوت ريتز يااااااي صار خاطري فيه خديت كرتون توني برجع سمعت حد يناديني لفيت لقيتها سمور كنت منزله عيني لأن معاها ولد أتوقع أنه أخوها ...
سمر: وش رايك أنهارو في هذا البسكويت؟
أنهار..الله يقطع شرك ياسمر ع هالمواقف أخوك واقف جنبك وأنتي تسأليني عن البسكويت هو نفسه أنحرج قلت: مدري ماجربته
سمر لفت لموسى: موسى وش رايك في هالبسكويت
موسى: مدري والله ,, عن أذنك شوي
سمر وهي تغمز لموسى: تعال بروريك شي
أنهار..أنا وش موقعي من الإعراب الله يقطع ياسمور ع هالمواقف مشيت وأنا منحرجه مو حلوة تناديني ومعاها أخوها وأنا الغبية اللي لفيت لها الحين وش بيقول الولد أكيد بيقول ماصدقت خبر أففففف رحت لخالتي ورجعنا سوا الباص ناظرت النافدة شفت سمور ومعاها نفس الولد جايين للباص وهي تتناقر معاه مبين من ملامح وجهها وحركة فمها قفلت الستاره ...
حنين: لالا أشهد أنك مو صاحيه بس هذا اللي شريتيه من السوبر ماركت؟
أنهار: منسده نفسي وخالتي ماقصرت
حنين: شي عجيب أنهار تكتفي باللي خدته خالتي بس
أنهار..ناظرت حنون وأنا مالي خلق مدري ليه تضايقت بس حسيت أن الموقف سخيف شفت خالتي توزع ع الجماعه اللي في الباص أكل وتسولف معاهم أبتسمت ,, شفت سمور جايه برجتها كان ودي أذبحها بس يمكن ماتقصد ...
سمر: الحمد لله أن أنا ومويس ماتذابحنا في الشارع قدام الأوادم
:وأنتو هذا حالكم ع الأقل بتروحون بيت الله أحترمو المكان اللي أنتو رايحين له
سمر: شسوي هالمخلوق ما أنبسط إلا إذا تهاوشت معاه ترتسم الإبتسامة ع وجهي إذا تناقرت معاه
إيمان بمزح: ههههه يبي لنا نخلي المكشرين يتناقرون معاه يمكن يروقون
أنهار..ياربي خالتي مو طبيعيه يمكن قالت الكلمة عفوية بس بجد أنحرجت شنو أروح أتناقر مع الرجال وهم ماقصرو يعلقون ,, بعدها قالو في المايكروفون أن الشيخ راح يلقي المحاظره عن العمرة ومحظوراتها وو......... ,, قالت لي خالتي أسمع زين لأني أول عمرة سكتت وأنا مبسوطه أني بعد ساعات بكون في بيت الله لأول مرة ...
في نفس المكان جهة الرجال ,, موسى..سبيت سمروه لين قلت بس وش هالمواقف وش بتقول عني البنت أكيد بتقول أني راعي بنات وسوالف بنت عمي تكلمها وأنا راز وجهي صدق أن ما عندي ذوق لفيت وراي لقيت ولد باين عليه أنه أصغر مني أبتسمت له لأني شفته طالع من السوبر ماركت مع البنت يكون خطيبها لالالا باين عليه صغير يمكن أخوها مد علي فطاير ...
وافي: تفضل
موسى ماحب يرده: تسلم
وافي تجرأ شوي وكأنه أرتاح لموسى: تعال جنبي إذا تحب
موسى..جلست جنبه وربي حباب هالولد دخل قلبي سولفت معاه وتعرفت عليه أكثر الحمد لله أني عرفت حد قريب من عمري شوي ,, لأن اللي معاي كلهم شياب كدت أن أطفش منهم خخخخخخخخخ ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

بعيد عن الشرقية في فرنسا بالتحديد في غرفة فهد ...
فهد..كنت أشتغل ع الاب داخل موقع جامعتنا أعدل جدولي شفت رزون داخلة كلمتها ...
نك فهد.."حال الهوى أحوال ... كل يوم يجيك بحال ..."
نك رزان.."طبعي كذا محب أنا الف وادور .. الله خلقني واضحة في حياتي اهوى الصراحة وأكره الكذب والزور وحبي لغيري مثل حُبي لذاتي"
فهد: هلا وغلا بالوردة
رزان: هلا وغلا فيك ياهلا والله
فهد: شغلي المايك لأن بالموت أكتب بالعربي ما أدل الحروف
رزان: هههههههه عادي نتكلم أنجليزي إذا تحب
فهد: لا خيه أخاف أجيكم ما أعرف عربي خخخخخخ
رزان: تيب أقبل الدعوة
فهد: أحم ألووو
رزان بصوتها الهادئ: هلا وغلا
فهد: هلا والله ,, كيفك؟
رزان: الحمد لله تمام ,, كيف دراستك؟
فهد: والله تمام قريب إن شاء الله بخلص
رزان: الله يوفق لك يارب ,, أصحابك نزلو صح؟
فهد: أيوواا أكيد سمعتي من رنوش
رزان: ههههههههههههههه حتى أنت تعرف رنوش
فهد: أعرف رنوش وعبير ومشاعل ولمى وجهان وأفراح
رزان: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشاء الله العائلة الكريمه كلها ,, وش يعرفك فيهم؟
فهد: أسمع فروس يكلمهم صرنا نمون نوصل سلامات
رزان: هههههه حركات أجل الحين ضيعكم 
فهد: أوووووووه أفتقدناه بقوة وبذات أنه مو بروحه تخيلي معظم الشباب نزلو مابيقينا إلا أنا وفيصل وخمسة من الشباب تقريباً
رزان: الله يعينكم ,, يلا هانت قريب إن شاء الله بتنزلون
فهد: إن شاء الله ,, إلا كيفك مع التفكير ؟؟
رزان وردت خدودها وبان ع صوتها الحيا: الحمد لله
فهد: ترى فصول محد يعرفه غيري نيالها اللي بتاخده "سكتت رزان فترة طويله من الحيا قال فهد: رزان من حقك تسألين اللي تبيه لاتستحين هالشي حق مافيه حيا
رزان بخجل: ههههه تسلم ,, دانا نايمه معي
فهد: ههههههههه يعني وصلتك جميع المعلومات؟
رزان: .........................
فهد: لاحول الله بلاني بأخت تستحي من ظلها
رزان بخجل: عادي تكلم أسمعك
فهد: لا ماراح أتكلم كذا ما أحس أن حد يتجاوب معي أبيك تسألين تاخدين وتعطين ,, وش دعوة هالحيا أنا أخوك
رزان تجرأت شوي: إلا أسمعك صدقني معاك
فهد: اللي أبيك تعرفينه أن من حسن حضك أنك راح تسأليني عن فيصل عارفه ليه
رزان: ليه ؟!!!
فهد: لأن يارزان محد يعرف فيصل كثري أنا فيصل توئم روحي وشي ثاني إن لا دانا ولا مها أو أي وحدة من بنات عمتك يعرفون فيصل مثل ما أعرفه أنا مو بس لأن هو معي الروح بالروح بس اللي يبي يسأل عن الشباب يسأل عنهم عند الشباب
رزان: أكيد
فهد: شنو تبين تعرفين عن فيصل؟
رزان بخجل: كل شي
فهد: شوفي فيصل نسخه مني حتى الأشياء اللي نختلف فيها مع الوقت أتفقنا عليها يختلف عني أنه مزوح وجررررررررررررئ واللي في قلبه ع لسانه وعلاقته حلوة مع الناس محبوب عند الكل يجلس مع واحد كأنه يعرفه من سنين طبعاً مايدخن إلا في السنه مرة إذا جلسنا مع الشباب زيي أطلقنا عليه لقب الشيف فيصل لأنه هو اللي يطبخ لنا ,, أمممـ تخصصه محاسبه وأنتي عارفه ,, أمممـ شنو بعد تبين تعرفين قولي لا تستحين
رزان: ترى كلكم قلتو لي نفس الكلام
فهد: وأنتي وش رايك؟
رزان بحيا: مدري للحين مارديت ع أبوي
فهد: يلا الله يسوي اللي فيه الخير ,, الحين معقولة ماعندك وسؤال في بالك؟!!!!!!
رزان اللي أخيراً طلع معاها سؤال: مستغربه من شي معقولة في إنسان مايعصب؟
فهد اللي ماورى عليه رزان سـألته سؤال: شوفي يمكن أنا مثلك ع بالي إن فيصل مايعصب بس في الغربه نكون دائماً مع بعض وكشفته ,, هو يعصب بس مايحب يطلع عصبيته ع حد يعني يدخل غرفته مايطلع إلا إذا هدأ أو يظل ساكت لين مايهدأ وهالشي يعتبر أحياناً سلبي وأحياناً إجابي
رزان: أهااا
فهد..مبسوط لأن أختي الدلوعه راح تنخطب وراح ياخدها أخوي وصديقي أبو الفياصل حاس أني تطمنت عليها بس اللي مو مستوعبه كل هالخجل وتاخد فيصلوه الجرئ والله أني حاس أنه بيطلع الحيا من عيونها ,, رفعت راسي وأنا أكمل لرزان عن فيصل شفته دخل قلت بمزح ...
فهد: جلللللللللللللللللف وبخيييييييييييييييييييييييل وحده منســــــــــــم
فيصل وهو يسوي حركه بيده بمعنى بشنقك قال وهو يزم شفايفه: حسن الصورة يالجلف لا أكسر المايك ع راسك
فهد: لاوالله رب العالمين مايرضى بالظلم ما أغش أختي وأنا ولد أمي
فيصل: فهدوه والله ثم والله ثم والله إذا ماتحسن الصورة أجوعك أسبوووع
فهد: لالالالالا تكفى "قال يكلم رزان: أصلاً فيصل طيب وحنون وطباخ ومؤمن وتقي نقي وبار بوالديه وفاعل خير مافي مثله
رزان: ههههههههههههههه "قالت تستأذن: يلا دانو جلست بنذاكر سوا
فهد: يلا بالتوفيق ولا يشغلك التفكير عن الدراسه
رزان: إن شاء الله ,,بيباي
فهد: مع السلامه
فيصل والإبتسامه شاقه الوجه: وش قالت رزان قلبي؟
فهد يمثل أنه متضايق: والله يافيصل مو عارف وش أقول لك بس هالشي قسمه ونصيب
فيصل تحطم ونزل راسه: ماتوقعت أن يجي يوم من الأيام أتقدم لحلم حياتي وترفضني بنيت كل أحلامي معاها كنت ألاحض صدها بس أقول يمكن تستحي لكن للأسف حبيت وحدة وذنبي أنها مابادلتني الشعور
فهد اللي يكتم ضحكته: الله يساعدك ياخوي ويوفق لك ويعطيك بنت الحلال اللي تسعدك
فيصل: أي سعادة بدون رزان خليها ع ربك يافهد
فهد نزل راسه مو قادر يكتم ضحكته أكثر: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه
فيصل دفه بمزح: نذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذل كنت متوقع
فهد: ههههههههههههههههههههه أنا ضحكت لأني خفت أتأثر معاك في الكلام وأبكي هههههههههههههه
فيصل: حرام عيك فهود وربي أن قلبي بغى يوقف
فهد: ههههههههههه ع فكره رزون للحين ماردت
فيصل: ياقلبي أكيد تعبانه مع التفكير
فهد ضربه بخفه ع راسك: أحترمني تتغزل في أختي عينك عينك تراني أغار إذا صارت مرتك خد راحتك
فيصل بخبث: اللي يشوفني بستأذن منك عشان آخد راحتي
فهد يمثل الأسى: الله يعينك يا أختي طحتي ولا حد سمى عليك بتاخدين واحد مطلق الحيا بالثلاث
فيصل: ههههه أحترمني لا ما أعشيك الليلة
فهد: لالالالالالالا تكفى باكر عندي أختبار
وظلو مناقر وسوالف لحد ماكل واحد دخل غرفته يذاكر ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 6:40م في فيلا أبو تركي بالتحديد في المجلس ...
رانيه: لاحول بالدرور يطلعون لين مابقينا بروحنا
عبير: أخدمك في الأفراح رنوش والله محد مغير جوي غيرك
رانيه رفعت كفوفها: ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ينزل علينا مطر
عبير فهمت قصدها أستحت وضربتها ع راسها: هذا أقول محد غيرك مغير جوي تقلبين لكن هيــــــــــن يارانيوه
رانيه: مسختيها بصراحه متى بنسمع رد جلالتكـ؟
عبير: مدري متردده
رانيه وهي تقلد كلام عبير أول ما أنخطبت: رانيوه ماني موافقه"رجعت صوتها طبيعي: اليوم قلتي متردده بكره بتقولين موافقه
عبير: ههههههه الله يرجك
دخل عليهم تركي: السلام
عبير-رانيه: وعليكم السلام
تركي: عبورة تعالي المجلس 
عبير: إن شاء الله "طلع تركي وقالت: ياربي رانيوه أكيد بيكلموني في الموضوع
رانيه: الله يعينك ياخالتي حالتك صعبه أخاف بس تنسين أسماء أخوانك ولا شي تعالي معي برافقك "مسكتها من يدها ودخلت المجلس"
أبو تركي: هلاهلا بنتي
رانيه كشرت: كأن الكلام مو لي؟
جاسر: أنتي أصلاً وش جابك حنا نادينا عبير لو تغير أسمك ع غفله
رانيه: نعم نعم أخ جاسر أنا جايه مرافقه مع خالتي أتطمن عليها
سامر: جايبتها عند حيوانات مفترسه أحنا أخوانها
أبو تركي: بـــــــــــسكم صدعتو راسي
سمير: خلي هذي تطلع نبي نعرف نتكلم
رانيه: خالي وش فيك صاير حقود أنا بنت أختك طفله بريئه
سمير: إذا أنتي بريئه عز الله أنفنت البرائه من الدنيا
تركي: وبعدين يعني؟"الكل سكت لمن تكلم تركي وقامت رانيه ناداها: تعالي رافقي خالتك بس هالمره مرافقه
رانيه باست راسه: تسلم خالي حبيبي بالغ إلا خير في عرسي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاسر قرصها: خلاص أستحي كل خوالك موجودين أحترمي حالك ولو مرة في الحياه
أبو تركي وهو جالس جنب عبير ومنزل راسه بحياء: عبير سمعتي عن مطر ولد الـ............
عبير بحياء: أيه
أبو تركي وهو لازال منزل راسه: ترى خطبك
عبير ماعرفت وش ترد سكتت ...
في نفس المكان كانت رانيه وخوالها جالسين .. مو عارفه الحين جدي توه يكلم عبير وكلنا موجودين ماقدرت أمسك ضحكتي لمن شفته مزل راسه وهو يكلم عبير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه كأنه هو العروس ههههههههههههههههههههه عبيروه أجرأ منه أشوف خوالي كلهم يكتمون ضحكتم بس أنا اللي فالتها وأهتز من الضحك وجسور يقرصني لين ماسحبوني خوالي وطلعنا سوا الصاله عاد أنا أنفجرت من الضحك: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي-أم فارس-أم مشاري-مشاعل-جهان: وش صاير؟
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه "جلسو كلهم ع الكنب وهم ناقعين ضحك"
جهان اللي تقربت من رانيه: وش صاير؟
رانيه وهي لازالت تضحك وصوتها يتقطع من شدة الضحك: لو تشوفين جدي مستحي كأنه هو العروسه ههههههههههههههههه
الكل نقعو ضحك ع الموقف وشكل رانيه وهي تقول السالفه حتى جهان اللي ماسكه بطنها وهي تسمع تعليقاتهم ووجهها محمر: ههههههههههه
رانيه: توني مكتشفه أن جدي خجول هههه بغيت ألبسه ثوب زفاف وطرحه
جهان ودموعها تطيح من الضحك: هههه حرام عليك رانيوه خلاص بسكم مو قادره
فارس وهو يناظر جهان اللي ذايبه ضحك: عز الله ولدتي علينا
جاسر: ههههه الوالد خجول كأنه بنت ناقصه بس جبوونه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
سمير: ههه أنتو ماتدرون عن شي ترى ع فكره كلنا مجتمعين نقنعه يكلم عبور
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: كان سويتو مثل الأجانب لمن شفتوه تشجع يكلمها صفقتو له
الكل: هههههههههههههه
تركي اللي الكل أول مرة يشوفونه يضحك بهالطريقه: طول الوالد ياخوفي بس أغمي عليه وهو يعطي عبور خبر
رانيه وهي تسأل أمها وخلاتها: الحين كلللللللللللللللكم جدي أستحى كذا لمن كلمكم ؟
مشاعل: ههه أنا كلمني تركي وأبوي ع آخر شي سألني إذا موافقه أكيد أو لأ
أم مشاري: إلا كلمنا أنا وخالاتك بس مدري وش فيه ع آخر شي مشاعل وعبير صار يستحي
الكل: هههههههههههه"وهم يضحكون طلعو أبو تركي وعبير وأثنينهم منزلين روسهم ,, والجماعه زادو في الضحك" ههههههههههههههههههه
فارس: جدي ع هالحيا يبي له عروسه
أم تركي عطته نظره والكل ضحك: هههههههه
قال أبو تركي: مبروك يابنتي
الكل: أفضل الصلااة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااات صلِ على محمد كلوووووووووووووووش
أم تركي من الفرحه ضمت عبير: مبروك ياحبيبتي مبروك
عبير باست راس أمها: الله يبارك فيك"قالت بحياء: عن أذنكم"ورقت الدرج"
بعد كذا عطو أهل المعرس خبر وتحددت الملكه الجمعه الأسبوع الجاي والكل عايشين في أجواء الفرح والتخطيطات وووو......... ,,طبعاً تحددت الملكه بهالسرعه لأن المعرس دكتور وبالواسطه أخد تنايج التحليل خلال ساعتين ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:00 في الباص ...
أنهار..مضى الوقت بدون لانحس مع الضحك والوناسه والسوالف ماتوقعت أنا نوصل الميقات بهالسرعه بس لأن الميقات في الطائف أبتسمت لمن قرأت اللوحه ((ميقات السيل الكبير(قرن المنازل))) ,, بدأو الناس بالحوسه في الباص اللي تدور حرامها واللي توها صاحيه من النوم واللي مضيعه أغراضها أنتظرنا لين ما قالو لينا الحمله الخطه في الميكرفون ونزلنا سوا أنا وحنون وخالتي أم سديم خالتي عطت كل واحد منا أحرامه وافي راح قسم الرجال وأحنا دخلنا الميقات شفت ناس من جميع الجنسيات وكلن له لبس يميزه طبعاً شفنا هنود أنسحرت ع شعورهم اللي مبللتهم المويه وأقل طول لتحت ركبهم وقطعة حريييييييير رحنا جهة دورات المياة كل وحدة دورت لها غرفه فاضيه تغتسل فيها ,, فتحت المويه يآآآآي بارده ومع الصباح صايره غير شكل شوي شوي تعودت ع برودة المويه أختسلت وخلصت ولبست ملابسي وطلعت مالقيت حنون وخالتي توقعت أنهم مازلو يغتسلون شفت سمور باين أنها مخلصه أول وحدة مثلي رحت جنبها ...
أنهار: هاا خلصتي؟
سمر: أيه بس مويس ناسي جواله في الباص وحرامه عندي
أنهار: يؤؤؤ والحل الحين؟
سمر: والله علمي علمك كلهم يغتسلون
إيمان جت لعندهم: ها خلصتو؟
أنهار-سمر: أيوه
إيمان: يلا ألبسو عشان نقرأ النيه ونصلي في المسجد
سمر: أنا مدري وش أسوي إحرام ولد عمي عندي وهو ناسي جواله في الباص
إيمان: يؤؤؤ ,, أنهار جبتي جوالك؟
أنهار: أيوة"وعطها الجوال: بس بتتصلين لمين؟
إيمان: بتصل لوافي يوصله له ,,هلا والله.......خلصت؟.........أها ,, خاله ماعليك أمر تعرف موسى الـ...؟.........حلو لأن هو ناسي إحرامه عند بنت عمه إذا تقدر توصله له...........أوكي الحين باطلعه لك.............مع السلامه,
سمر: مشكورة أم سديم تعبناك معانا
إيمان: ولوووو عطيني الإحرام"أخدته وطلعت لجل تعطيه وافي"
سمر..بعد 10دقايق تقريباً كلنا إجتمعنا وأم سديم رجعت طبعاً رحنا المسجد قرأنا النيه وصلينا ركعتي الإحرام بعدها طلعنا سوا شفت مويس رحت لعنده ناديته ...
سمر: موسى
موسى: هلا 
سمر: حضرتك ليه مخلي إحرامك عندي سببت لي قلق
موسى: يابنت الأوادم أنتي محرمه أجلي الهواش ع الأقل لين ماتحلين إحرامك
سمر: ماعليه لكن أأجل الهواش ليه لأ ,, تعال تعال بقول لك شي
موسى بملل: هاااا
سمر: شفت هذي اللي عندها شنطة ورديه هذي أنهار اللي قلنا لك عنها قبل لانجي العمره وبالصدفه صارت معانا
موسى: سمروووه وخري عني لاتبطلين إحرامي تخليني أناظر في خلق الله
سمر: جزاتي أبيك تشوفها نظرة شرعيه
موسى: بالله عليك الوقت مناسب روحي بس روحي "مشى لعند وافي وهي راحت مع الحريم وهي تتحرطم: أففف خيراً تعمل شراً تلقى
إيمان..بدأت أحس بجو الروحانيه بعد ساعه إلا ربع تقريباً راح نوصل لبيت الله تمنيت لو سدوم تكون معاي إن شاء الله الصيف أجي معاها ركبنا الباص وبدأنا في التلبيه طلبو مني الجماعه أعلي صوتي في التلبيه المستحبه قرأتها وهم يرددونها وراي بجد أجواء روحانيه أكتمل العدد ومشى السواق في طريقه إلى بيت الله ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 1:34م في شقة خالد وسمانه ...
خالد..مدري ليه اليوم جيت من الشركه بدري حاس أني مشتاق لسمانه ولو أني عارف أنها جايه من المدرسه تعبانه بس يلا شسوي في نفسي ع الأقل أتطمن عليها وبعدها أرجع الشركه فتحت الشقه بالمفتاح وحطيت المفتاح والشماغ والمحفضه ع طاولة الطعام بإهمال جلست ع طاولة الطعام دخلت أصابعي في شعري سمعت صوت أنين يقطع القلب توقعت أني أتخيل دخلت غرفتي بدلت ملابسي وطلعت ياربي نفس الصوت يتردد في أذني رحت عند غرفة سمانه أقترب الصوت أكثر من أذني يعني سمانه تبكي!!!! ليه من مزعلها طقيت الباب ماردت علي قلت ...
خالد: سمانه أفتحي الباب أنا خالد
سمانه وهي تمسح دموعها قامت فتحت الباب: هلا خالد متى وصلت؟
خالد: مو مهم وش فيك تبكين؟
سمانه نزلت عيونها لاتفضحها: ماكنت أبكي بس لأني رايحه المدرسه مواصله 
خالد مسكها من يدها وجلسها ع السرير القريب وقال بحده: سمانه مو أنا اللي تكذبين علي وش فيك تبكين؟
سمانه خافت من نبرة صوته: صدقني مافيني شي بس لأني كنت سهرانه خالد أنا أختك تعرفني لو في شي كان قلت لك
خالد: مو لأنك أختي ماتقدرين تكذبين علي"قال بحنان: سمانه قولي لي ليه تكتمين في قلبك تكلمي
سمانه تجمعت الدموع في عينها: بس لأني تذكرت أمي الله يرحمها
خالد: سمانه أمك الله يرحمها ماتحب تشوفك تبكين "رن صوت مسج في جوالها وخالد أخد الجوال بدون أستأذان فتح المسج قال بحده: هذا اللي يخليك تبكين صح؟!!!
سمانه نزلت راسها: خالد مو مهم خلاص عطيني الجوال
خالد عصب: لا ماراح أعطيك الجوال لهدرجه ياسمانه عادتني واحد غريب توصلك رسايل أشوفك طول اليوم متضايقه ولا أدري من شنو يعني أنا عندك مو رجال بزر مايفهم تمشينه بكلمتين صح؟
سمانه بدأت تبكي: لا ياخالد بس ماكنت حابه أضايقك كنت أبي أحل مشاكلي بنفسي
خالد شاف دموعها ورخى صوته: طيب ليه ماقلتي لي؟ لا تفكرين أني يوم من الأيام راح أتضايق منك أو من مشاكلك "ضغط ع نفسه وبلع غصته وهو يقول: مو أنا أخوك الكبير ويحق لي أعرف مشاكلك وأحلها معاك؟
سمانه وهي تبكي: مدري ماجا ع بالي أبكي وبعدين التهديد مو شي جديد علي ولا الضرب خلاص تعودت عليهم من لمن كنت صغيره
خالد..ماتحملت كلامها ودموعها والبرائه في وجهها ضميتيها بكل ماعندي لصدري وتمنيت أن هالحظة ماتنتهي ,, كانت تبكي ع صدري وأنا أهديها ...

عذاب القلب ياصوت تغنـى باعـذب الالحـان 
على قافي وطار ورقي صدح بالصوت واشقانـي 
تغنت لي طيور الحب وجرتني علـى القيفـان
اخط الحرف واشطب حرف اراعي ذوق خلاني 
سمعته واسرف بحالي يغنيهـا وهـو طربـان
يردد بيـت مختـاره يقـول ان كـان تهوانـي 
انا جيتك امل عاشق وانا كلـي الـم واحـزان
ابي ضمه على صـدرك تبـدد كـل احزانـي 
يثور الشعر في صدري ويسعرني كما البركـان
ولولاني ازج الحـرف اطفـي نـار تصلانـي 
الا ياليت موجات لفـت بالصـوت والاشجـان
تجيب الزين قدامي واشوفه شـوف الاعيانـي 
وابادله العهد صادق ما ابيـع الحـب بالنكـران
ولا فكرت في هجره ولا فكـرت فـي ثانـي 
ولو حتـى تفارقنـا فـداه الـروح والوجـدان
ومصير اللي يبي شوفي يجي له يوم ويلقانـي 

خالد..نامت ع صدري وهي تبكي وقلبي يتقطع عليها ومو قادر أمنع نفسي من أني أتأمل ملامحها وأعيش أحلامي وأنا أناظر عيونها وأطبع بوسه ع خدها ,, غطيتها بالبطانيه وأنا أمسح ع شعرها بحنان ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 2:26م في فيلا أبو وافي ...
حور..وحشوني خواتي صحيح أني ما أجلس معاهم إلا قليل بس صاير البيت هادئ مافي إلا أنا والوليد وسديم وماما وبابا ,, ماعندنا آكشن لأن أنهارو مو موجوده حتى المشغل صايرن الصبايا هادئين بدون أنهارو طقيت باب غرفة أنهارو أشوف سديم صاحيه أو لأ ,, طبعاً سديم أكبر مني بسنتين وعلاقتي معاها حلوة مو مثل علاقتي بملوك لدرجة أسرار بس أغلب الأوقات في إجتماعات العائله نجلس سوا لأن هي أقرب شي لعمري في العائله ,, فتحت لي الباب أبتسمت لها وسألتها ...
حور: مانمتي؟
سديم: لاوالله أدخلي حياك
حور دخلت وجلست ع كرسي التسريحه: صاير البيت ممل مافيه روح
سديم: هههههههه حتى أنا مو متعوده ع فراق أمي مو عارفه أنام ع السرير بروحي ماتشوفيني كل ليلة رازه وجهي عندك
حور: ههه وش دعوه بالعكس مبسوطه حدي معاك
سديم: تسلمين والله ,, توني مكلمه ماما
حور: جد!! أخبارهم؟
سديم: بخير ,, خلصو عمرة بس شكلهم تعبانين بينامون حتى ماطولت معاها
حور: الله يعينهم ,, تتوقعين متى راح يجون؟
سديم: يمكن بكره أو بعده ما أتوقع يطولون
حور: عشانك يادلوعه
سديم: لاوالله قلت لماما أهم شي تنبسطين وتدعين لي بس عشان خواتك وأخوك وراهم دوامات
حور: أي صحيح ,, لكن في الصيف لازم نسافر
سديم: أكيد ماما وعدتني ,, إلا كيفك مع ثاني؟
حور: الحمد لله أنتي أول ثانوي الله يعينك
سديم: بالعكس ماخده راحتي ع الآخر لأن نومي قليل أجلس مع ماما والكتاب عندي ويمديني أخلص مو مثل البنات يحبون النوم ويستصعبون الدراسه
حور: أحسدك صراحه أنا لو أنام مثل نومك أنجن
سديم: هههههههه خلاص تعودت لين نمت أكثر من 7ساعات راسي يوجعني وأتعب ماينفع معاي النوم القليل
حور: عليك بالعافيه ,, خلينا نغير جو مو جايني نوم يمكن أنتقلت لي العدوه ع غفله
سديم: هههههههه يجوز ,, أبوك موجود
حور: لا خدي راحتك يلا خل نصير حريم ونحط لنا غداء
سديم: ههههه بصراحه خايفه يصير شي لو دخلنا المطبخ
حور: هههههههههههههههههه اللي يسمعك يقول كل يوم مطيحه في المطبخ ,, خل نجرب حضنا غير بنحط لنا غداء راح نخلي الخدامه تساعدنا
سديم: وووووع ما أطيق الخدم
حور: مو هي اللي طابخه بس تساعدنا شوي
سديم: إذا كذا أوكي"دخلو المطبخ وقالت سديم: تصدقين حور خاطري في بان كيك
حور: وأنا بعد بس مين اللي يسوي لنا ماما نامت؟
سديم: خل نجرب حضنا
حور: أجل من الحين بتصل للمستشفى يجهزون لنا أسره
سديم: هههههههههههههههههه وش ورانا خل نجرب "فتحت الثلاجه شافت ورق عنب لفت لحور وقالت: يممممممـ صار خاطري في ورق عنب
حور: ههههههههههههه عمره ماتبخر تبخر وأحترق عمرنا ماطبخنا نبدأ بورق عنب
سديم طلعت علبة الورق العنب مع الجبن دهنت لها جبن في ورق العنب: يممممـ لذيذ تعالي جربي
حور: الحمد لله والشكر في وحده صاحيه تآكل ورق عنب مع جبن!!!!
سديم وهي تتلذذ بالطعم: صدقيني لذيذ يممـ يقول لك الحاجه أم الإختراع
حور: طيب والغداء؟
سديم: مالي خلق غداء عندي شيبسات وآيسكريمات وهالطبخه الزينه
حور: تصدقي وأنا بعد نفسي أنسدت عن الغداء
أزهار اللي دخلت مصدومه: السلام
حور-سديم: وعليكم السلام
أزهار: وش تآكلون؟
سديم: تعالي خالتي ذوقيه لذيذ
أزهار ناظرت في سفرة الشيبسات والورق عنب مع الجبن: مجانين ,, الحين أنا طابخه الغداء عشان تآكون هالخرابيط
حور: وش نسوي ماما منسده نفسنا عن الغداء
أزهار: الله يساعدكم
سديم: هههههههههه ,, خالتي كلمت ماما قبل شوي تسلم عليك
أزهار: الله يسلمك وياها يارب ,, خلصو العمره؟
سديم: أيوه "وسولفت لها عن الحمله اللي أنضمو لها وأخبار أمها"
أزهار: كويس والله ,, يلا تآمروني بشيء؟
سديم-حور: سلامتك
أزهار: أنا راحه المشغل إذا أحتجتو شي نادوني
سديم-حور: طيب
حور: سدوم ليه اليوم رجعتي من المدرسه مع خالي؟
سديم: أبد بس يقول أشتاق لي
حور أبتسمت: ماشاء الله عليه خالي عادك وحده من بناته
سديم: حتى أنا عادته مثل بابا ,, تصدقين أنه بالموت رضى أنام معاكم حلف ع أمي أني أنام معاهم بس أنا مارضيت
حور: ههههههههه ياخطيره ليه؟
سديم: أولاً لأن ماعندهم بنت في عمري وراح أظل ملانه بروحي وأولاد خالي موجودين وتعرفيني أنا ما أحتك فيهم كثير
حور غمزت لها: من الحيا يعني؟
سديم: مو سالفة حيا بس مدري قليل إذا أحتكيت فيهم طول الوقت أكون في شقتنا مع أمي أو إذا طلعت بيت خالي مايكونون موجودين وإذا جو أدخل شقتنا بس حدنا سلام يعني
حور: طيب ماتفكرين في واحد من أولاد خالك؟
سديم: لا ماقد فكرت ,, أنتي وش جاب ع بالك هالأفكار؟
حور: لا بس ساكنين معاهم وأعماركم مناسبين لبعض يعني في أمل
سديم: لاتخافين خليتهم لك صدقيني لا أنا ولا أي واحد منهم فكرنا في هالشي
حور: الله لايبلاك بالحب بصراحه أنا أشوف المبتليين وأحمد ربي
سديم: ههههههههههه لايكون بس مبتليه؟
حور: يعني تقريباً
سديم: لايبي لنا سهره الليله
حور: ههههههههههههههه الله لايبلاك

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 9:23ص في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
كانو رزان ودانا يسولفون دخلت عليهم ريهام ...
ريهام: السلااااام
دانا-رزان: وعليكم السلام
ريهام بمزحها المعتاد: أنتي هي لمتى راح تضلين معسكره عندنا ملت أختي مسكينه حرام عليك تبي تفكر براحتها
دانا بدلع ممزوج بمزح: لاوالله بيت خالي ماحد يمنعني منه وبعدين يقولون اللي تجلس مع العروس تلحقها
ريهام رمت ع مخ دانا فرشه: وأنا أقول بنت عمتي طيبه وتواسي أختي وقايمه بدوري طلع مو لله
دانا: هههههههه أمزح وش فيك أم أحمد لايكون حامل
ريهام مسحت ع بطنها بمزح: يمكن وش يدريك
رزان: لا إله إلا الله مستعده لايكون تبين تجيبين لنا بيبي؟
ريهام: لاعيوني بنتظركم كفايه اللي عندي طلعو لي الشيب
رزان: هههههه أجل وين هنادي ورؤى؟
ريهام: مدري والله خبري فيهم من الظهر قبل أطلع صار لنا أسبوع ما أجتمعنا تحت
دانا: ليييييه؟؟ لايكون صابتكم عين؟
ريهام: لا بسم الله علينا بس تعرفين رؤى في الجامعه أمتحانات ,, وهنادي مشغوله مع جسومي وشوقوه مدرسه لازم تنيمها من بدري
رزان: الله يعين إذا أنتو اللي مع بعض في بيت ماتتلاقون وش نقو أحنا
ريهام: والله تجينا أيام نسهر يومياً وجينا أيام مانشوف بعض أصلاً
دانا: مهيوه قريب أكمل أسبوع وأنا ماشفتها لاهي ولا ريانوه
ريهام: مهيوه من اللي يشوفها مشغوله مع أسوم وريانوه والجامعه
رزان: مسكينه بنت خالتي الأمس أسمع أمي تقول أنها سيرت وأحنا نايمن
ريهام: تمام والله ,, فكرتي عدل رزون؟
رزان نزلت راسها: أيوه للحين أفكر
ريهام جرت خد رزان: ياقلبي أختي العروس الله يقدم لك الله فيه الخير
دانا-رزان: يارب
ريهام: عاد خدي راحتك بس لاتطولين عشان الأخ مستعجل وإذا وافقتي بتكون الملكه نزلتهم بمعنى أصح عشان تجهزين ع راحتك لأن جايتك إمتحانات وبتصير زحمتك زحمه مع التجهيز
رزان: إن شاء الله
ريهام تسأل دانا: وش أخباره فصول؟
دانا: ههههههههههه في حاله لايعلم بها إلا الله
ريهام: هههههههههههه الله يساعده العشقان تخيلي أقول لطلال أبيه يركز وياي ناس متقدمين لرزان أنتظره يسألني مين لامجيب بعد فتره قلت له ماسألتني مين اللي خاطبها قال لي أدري فيصل
دانا: هههههههههههههه مسكين أخوي عشقه مفضوح الكل كاشفه
ريهام شافت رزان المحمره ضرب راح ع راح: الله يساعدك يافيصل
دانا: ههههههه أنتي لاحضي التناقض رزان وفيصل بجد شي عجيب!!!
ريهام: بجد تناقض جرئه مع خجل مايلبق
دانا: تصدقين عاد محد ظل ماعلق ع هالنقطه
ريهام: لازم بيعلقون شوفي أنتي "وهي تأشر ع رزان المستحيه"
دانا وهي تجهز أغراضها: هههههههههه مسخره رزون
رزان تغير الموضوع: وين ع الله؟
دانا: خست في بيتكم بكره بكمل أسبوع خليني أروح بيتنا وبكره إن شاء الله راح نرجع معك أنا وعهود من المدرسه
ريهام: نامي معاها دانوه ترى أختي تستحي تنام بروحها
دانا مدت كفها لريهام وهم يضحكون ,, قالت دانا: لاتستحين بكره إن شاء الله أحنا عندك كم ساعه وتشوفينا في المدرسه
رزان: بس عشان بشوفك في المدرسه باخليك تروحين لكن بكره تنامون معاي
دانا عطت رزان بوسه في الهواء وهي طالعه: إن شاء الله بيباي "ونزلت الدرج ركض"
ريهام: ها رزون فكرتي في الكلام اللي قلناه لك؟
رزان: أيوة اليوم بعد أتصلت لي مها
ريهام: ههه تعطيك معلومات؟
رزان: أيوه
ريهام: مين قدك الكل يعطيك معلومات من جهه ,, يلا الله يوفق لك يارب
رزان: آآآمين "سكتت فترة وبعدها قالت: ريهام
ريهام: هلا
رزان: خايفه أني مو قد المسؤوليه
ريهام حطت يدها ع كتفها: صدقيني رزان أنك أنتي تحددين أنك موافقه أو لأ محد يقدر يقول لك وافقي أو لأ ,, هذا مصيرك وأنتي اللي تختارينه أستخيري ربك وإذا ع دراستك فيصل عارف أنك تحبين دراستك وماخطبك إلا وهو عارف بهالشي وما أختارك أنتي بذات إلا وهو عارف أنك أنتي اللي راح تسعدينه فكري عدل
رزان..كلامها زاد حيرتي رفعت راسي لقيتها طلعت تنهدت الله يعينني الليله بنام بروحي ,, غرقت في بحر تفكيري وأحلامي ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء الثامن عشر
((هذا الجزء
-حنين-أنهار-وافي-إيمان وروحتهم للعمره وألتقائهم بسمر وأهلها تتوقعون شنو تأثير ظهورهم ع قصتنا؟
-عبير وموافقتها ع مطر تتوقعون شنو ينتظرها؟
-خالد وسمانه تتوقعون سمانه راح تبوح لخالد بأسرارها عقب اللي صار ,, علاقتهم شنو اللي راح يتغير فيها؟؟
-رزان اللي ماظل حد ماعطاها معلومات عن فيصل تتوقعون راح توافق أو لأ
-شهد اللي ماتكلمنا تتوقعون شنو راح يصير عليها؟
يعطيكم أف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## حلم لطيف

لي عودة لقراءة الرواية أخلص اللي عندي قبل وأتفرغ لروايتك 

موفقة لكل خير

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*سلموووو على لبااارت مررره  روووووعهـ*
*               بس بسألش؟؟ كم جزء القصه؟؟                     تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوة*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

حلم لطيف ..

حيآك الله غناتي ..

عوااافي ع المرور

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ولوووووو مجنونه

مرورك الأروع

القصه 38بااارت-->>عزز الله هونو هع

ووصلنا للنصف

متابعه شيقه

كل الود

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء التاسع عشر))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-وصول بسام الشرقيه ,,
-حنين-إيمان-وافي إن شاء الله الليلة راح يرجعون الشرقيه
-اليوم الأربعاء اللي الكل ينتظره ع أحر من الجمر
تابعونا))

"«انا الموجود بوجودك وانا اللي ظلي بورودك وانا عمري ابتدأ معاك ونهاية عمري حدودك»"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 10:16ص في مكتب ضاري ...
ضاري..كنت أنتظر بسام مو عارف أضبط أعصابي فريت المكتب يمكن 20مره وأنا أنتظره رن جوالي وأنكسر القلم اللي في يدي وأنا أرد عليه: هلا...........أنتظرك............خلاص أنا نازل الكوفي.............يلا مع السلامه ,, قفلت من عنده ونزلت للكوفي اللي قبال مبنى الشركه لقيته جالس رحت سلمت عليه سألني عن حالي وتباوس معي ولا كأن شي صاير ماحبيت هالمقدمات السخيفه قلت ببتدي في الموضوع لأني طفشت ...
ضاري: بسام أنا حاب الموضوع ينحل بدون محاكم وسين وجيم
بسام بشك: أي موضوع؟
ضاري: موضوعك أنت وشهد
بسام: رجاءاً لاتتدخل بيني وبين زوجتي
ضاري: أنا ما تدخلت إلا يوم طلبت مني شهد هالشي
بسام بسخريه: ماشاء الله ,, إن شاء الله عرفتك ع الشباب؟
ضاري: لاتتوقع أنك تستثيرني بهالحركات أنا عارف كل شي
بسام: وراضي عنه؟
ضاري: مو راضي بس أهم شي أن البنت عرفت غلطها وتابت هذا المهم عندي لو حاسبتها ع الماضي ماراح أغير شي
بسام: طيب والمطلوب مني؟
ضاري: أنك تطلق البنت بدون مشاكل وسين وجيم
بسام بدأ يعصب: من قال أني بطلق لو أبي أطلق ما أنتظرت حضرتك تعرض علي هالشي
ضاري: بسام أهدء أحنا جايين نتحاور ونحل الموضوع ودي مو عشان أنت تعصب علي ولا أنا أعصب عليك
بسام: ياخي زوجتي ما أبي أطلقها كيف أفهمك؟
ضاري: بس هي ماتبيك وأنت ماترضى لنفسك ولا أنا أرضى لك أنك تعيش مع أنسانه ماتبيك
بسام: مو بكيفها ماتبيني وين جالسين حنا الظاهر الأخت لمن شافت كل شي تبيه تحت أمرها تبي تتحكم في كل شي حولها
ضاري: بسام لاتغلط علي ولا ع بنت أختي ,, خلاص خل البنت تروح في طريقها وأنت في طريقك بدون مشاكل
بسام: طلاق ماراح أطلق وأعلى مافي خيلك أركبه "طلع من الكوفي وهو معصب"
ضاري..دفعىت الحساب وركبت لمكتبي دخلت وسكرت الباب رميت شماغي ع المكتب وفتحت أزارير ثوبي حاس أني مختنق رن تليفون المكتب عرفت أنها أمل أكيد ماحبت تتصل ع الجوال رديت عليها ...
ضاري وصوته مايبشر بخير: هلا أمل
أمل حست له: حبيبي الله إذا حب عبد أبتلاه أصبر أنت مؤمن
ضاري: أمل أنا لو كنت حاط الطلاق أحتمال فالحين أنا مصر عليه مستحيل بنت أختي تعيش مع هالأنسان أنا اللي في عمر أبوه ما أحترمني ولا حشمني كيف بتعيش مع أنسان غير محترم يطلقها غصب عنه حتى لو أتجرجر في المحاكم ليل نهار قابل بس البنت ماتتعذب
أمل: طيب حبيبي الدنيا مو فوضه وفي شي أسمه طلاق خلعي يعني مو بكيفه
ضاري: بعد شوي بستقبل أبو صقر في المطار لكن صدقيني ماراح أسكت عن الموضوع لو ع جثتي
أمل: طيب حياتي بس أنت أهدئ ولا تستعجل وأنت تسوق وأقرأ آيات وأنت راكب السيارة
ضاري: إن شاء الله مع السلامه
أمل: حافظك ربي "توها بتقفل سمعت ضاري يناديها ردت عليه: لبيـــه
ضاري: لباك ربي ,, حبيبتي أنتبهي ع شهد وقولي لها إن الموضوع إن شاء الله راح ينحل
أمل: إن شاء الله ,, مع السلامه
أمل..الله يوفقك ياضاري ويهديك ياشهد ويعوضك خير يارب ,, محتاره أبي أقرب ضاري وشهد لبعض بس كيف مو عارفه ضاري من درى بالموضوع مايحتك بشهد إلا قليل وشهد نفس الشي أحاول أبتعد عنهم إذا كانو مع بعض أعطيهم فرصه يتقربون من بعض لكن ما أرجع إلا واحد منهم قام عن الثاني الله يهديهم يارب ,, قمت أشوف إياد اللي يبكي وأستعد لجية شهد ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 11:55ص في المدرسه الثانويه ...
رزان..اليوم مدري وش فيني الأفكار توديني وتجيبني كلام شهد في الفسحه والتفكير أحس راسي بينفجر ,, معقول شهد اللي كان المثل ينضرب في علاقتها مع خطيبها يجي يوم ووحده منا تسألها عن حالها وتقول ما أتفقنا سكرو ع الموضوع!!! يعني معقول تفك خطبتها وشنو السبب اللي يخليها تفك؟!!! ...
الأبله: رزان
رزان: هلا أبله
الأبله: لا اليوم أنتي أبد مو معانا "غمزت لها وقالت: وافقي
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان..تعومست تخسبقت تلعثمت وش يدريها الأبله لايكون يبين ع وجهي يمااا نزلت راسي وسكتت وكل اللي حولي يضحكون ...
الأبله: خلاص بنات مزحنا شوي هدوووء خل نكمل الدرس
رزان..الأبله كملت الدرس وأنا أفهم كلمه وأضيع عشر مو قادره أركز الحمد لله أن الصافره أنقدتني وقفت أرتب أغراضي وألبس عبايتي ...
رانيه: وش فيك اليوم رزون أبد مو معانا؟
رزان: أفكر في الكلام اللي قالته شهد
مرام: أي والله حتى أنا أفكر قبل شهر تقريباً شايفين صور ملكتهم والحين بهالسهوله تقول ما أتفقنا
دانا: أنا بعد من قالت هالجمله وراسي يوجعني مدري كيف مو مستوعبه
رانيه: صحيح أنشغلنا ونسيت أقول لكم خالتي عبيرووه أنخطبت والجمعه الجاي ملكتها
مرام: مبروك حبيبتي الله يتمم لها ع خير وعقبالك يارب
البنات: آآآآميــــن
المناوبه: لمتى إن شاء الله بتضلون في الفصل؟
رانيه وعبايتها مبهدله ولفتها ع كتفها: يلا مع السلامه أبله الله يعينك
الأبله ضحكت ع شكل رانيه: ههههه مع السلامه
طلعو البنات سوا والتقو بشهد وعهد ,, جلسو كل وحده تنتظر سايقها وهم يسولفون ...
رانيه: كالعاده مراموه سواقهم ينام عند البوابه
شهد: هههه أي والله صادقه فيه حتى دقايق ما يتأخر
دانا: هههه يلا بناتوه سواقنا وصل باي
شهد-رانيه: باااي
رزان..ركبنا السياره وراسي مفتر الدوام طويل وفي نفس الوقت سالفة شهد وتفكيري في موضوع خطبتي حاولت أطلع نفي من الجو اللي أنا عايشته وقلت للبنات ...
رزان: أكيد في بيتنا 
عهد-دانا: أكيد
عهد: كذا ولا كذا الليله بنجتمع في بيتكم فننزل من الحين أريح لنا
دانا: أي والله ,, نسيم حط لنا شي "نسيم شغل المسجل وهو يهز رقبته"

عيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله
عيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله
حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبى محمد

أفديه بعمرى كله

الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله

والجذع حن وبكي لفراق الهادي المكي
اشوفى بعد هشي قلوبنا ماتحنلوا

وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله
وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله
حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبي محمد

افديه بعمري كله

الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله

والجمل جيلو يبكي دمعه على خده يجرى
والجمل جيلو يبكي دمعه على خده يجرى

عن جوعو وحملوه يشكي وعن حاله قايلوه
وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله
حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبي محمد

افديه بعمري كله

الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله

والقمر لطه انشق نصفا عن بعضه افترق
وطه مؤيد من الحق وكلامه صدق كله

وعيونى تشتاقله والقلب يحنله
وعيونى تشتاقله والقلب يحنله
حبيبى حبيبى حبيب قلبي محمد
افديه بعمري كله ...

رزان: ماشاء الله طيور الجنه والله تطور
دانا: عشان رهف وغلا وشوق لا يأذونه يحط لهم أناشيد
رزان..نزلنا سوا للبيت سملنا ع الغاليه وبسنا راسها ركبنا غرفتي صلينا ,, بعد الصلاة رحت عند المرايه أضبط شكلي وبعدها نزلت تحت لأن عهد ودانا مشغولات دانا تاخد لها شاور وعهد تصلي طقيت باب مكتب بابا مثل ما توقعت رد علي ودخلت جلست سلمت عليه وبست راسه وجلست قباله ...
رزان: مساعدين بابا
عبد العزيز: جميعاً حبيبتي ,, كيفك وكيف الدراسه معاك؟
رزان: الحمد لله تمام "سكتت فتره وبعدها قالت وراسها للأرض: بابا أنا فكرت في الموضوع زين مثل ماطلبت مني
عبد العزيز: قبل لاتقولين رايك أنا بقول لك شي
رزان وراسها للأرض: أسمعك بابا
عبد العزيز: فيصل ولدنا مثل ما أنتي بنتنا وأثنينكم غاليين علينا وكلنا تمنيناكم لبعض لمن كنتو صغار وحتى المرحومه خالتك نورة ,, أنا ما أقول لك هالكلام عشان أضغط عليك أو أغصبك لايابنتي أبيك تعرفين أن اللي متقدم لك ولدنا ويعز علينا كلنا وتربيتي ولا تنسين أنه ولد عمتك اللي تعزك وتحبك وأخو توئم روحك دانا ,, طول عمري ربيته مع فهد وياما هزأته وضربته وفرحت له وزعلت عشانه يشهد علي ربي أنه عاده مثل ولدي "ناظر فيها ينتظر تعليقها
رزان وراسها لازال للأرض: مدري
عبد العزيز: لايابنتي مافي شي أسمه مدري هذي حياتك ,, في شي أسمه موافقه أو لأ وشرط يكون الجواب واحد من الإثنين وعن قناعه منك مو غصب من أحد
رزان والكلمه ياذوبها تطلع: مــ.......ـوافقه
مريم كانت عند الباب دخلت وضمتها: الله يتمم لك ع خير يايما ,, الله يشهد أني ماراح أتطمن عليك إلا مع إنسان مثل فيصل
عبد العزيز أبتسم ع شكلهم: أقول لا تبكين ولا شي مو الليلة الملكه حتى ليلة الملكه لاتبكين البنت بتظل معاك لين ماتتزوج
مريم: وحاسدني عشان بنتي معاي خليها في حضني تاخد حنان كم بنت أنا عندي
ريهام دخلت عرض: ثنتين
مريم ضمتهم سوا: الله لايحرمني منكم ,, الله يجيب لي فهد سالم وتكتمل فرحتي فيكم
الكل: آآآميــــن
ريهام: متى إن شاء الله التحاليل؟
عبد العزيز بتعجب: مو أحنا محللين لهم من زمان
ريهام تسوي نفسها ماتدري عن الدنيا: متى؟
عبد العزيز: لالا ولا شي إن شاء الله الليلة خميس أروح مع رزان المستشفى وأخلي فيصل يرسل لنا تحاليله
ريهام..ضحكت من قلب الوالد ع باله ماندري عن شي مايدري أن حتى رزون وصلها الخبر ,, أحترمت وجهة نظره لأن واضح أنه يبي يحسس رزان بقيمتها وإن رايها هو المهم ,, إن شاء الله يضبط التحليل لأن الحين يادافع البلاء الأمراض زادت وأحياناً يطلعون لنا أمراض مدري من وين يجيبوها رفعت راسي ماشفت إلا غبار رزون هههه أختي وأعرف حياها ظليت أسولف مع بابا وماما ,, وحمود وروابي ورهوفه يلعبون حولنا وبابا مبسوط يسولف ويلعب معاهم وماما نفس الشي شفت بابا يكلم خالي خديت أولادي وطلعت معاهم للصاله ...
عبد العزيز: إن شاء الله الليلة راح أروح مع رزان المستشفى.............ههههه معروف عنه فيصل توقعت هالشي...............خلاص أجل قبل أروح المستشفى بمر بيتكم..............أي صحيح الحين جيبوها معاكم................أي والله........ع العشاء إن شاء الله أحنا معزومين لاتنسى..........أي يبي لي أروح مع رزان ياقبل العشاء يابكره............إن شاء الله خير.........هههههه مداهم يخبرون فيصل..........يارب بس يضبط التحليل............أوكي يالغالي نشوفك ع خير.............مع السلامه,
مريم: شنو بتاخد من بيت أخوي؟
عبد العزيز: فيصل المستعجل أرسل نتايج تحاليله
مريم: ههههههههههه ولد أخوي وأعرفه زين ,, دايم مستعجل
عبد العزيز: إن شاء الله التحاليل تطلع أوكي ,, خايف ع كل هالحوسه والعجله ويتحطم
مريم: إن شاء الله ياربي أدعي لهم في كل صلاه
في نفس المكان ,, رزان..طلعت من مكتب أبوي وأنا أحس العرق يتصبصب من وجهي ماورى علي قلت هالكلمه ياويلي عديت شي باقي لي أشياااء باقي التحاليل والملكه وووو........ ,, يارب تسهلها بس دخلت المجلس مددت جسمي ع الكنب ,, تذكرت إن اليوم الأربعاء قمت خفت أن حد يدخل رقيت الدرج دخلت غرفتي ولقيت عهد ودانا في حوستهم شكلهم مادرو بموافقتي خخخخخ خليهم ع عماهم جلست ببرائه ولا كأن شي صاير ,, سولفنا وأحنا مستلقين ع السرير الكبير نريح دخلت عمتي ومعاها ملوك حسيت قلبي نزل في بطني مو لأني أول مره أشوف عمتي بس عشان الحين غير وقفت سلمت عليها وجلست ع السرير أرتب شكلي وأحوس في شعري مو عارفه وش أسوي ...
فضيله ببتسامه: رزون حبيبتي ع الساعه أربع أبوك بيروح معاك المستشفى
عهد-دانا: مستشفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى!!!!
ملاك: الحمد لله والشكر أستجنو خواتي وش فيكم؟
دانا فهمت السالفه رمت رزان بكرتون الإكلينكس: آآآه يالخوانه طول الليل ما أنام معاك ومشاركات وجدانيه وفي النهايه أنا آخر من يعلم بموافقتك
عهد رمتها بعلبة الإكلينكس من الجهه الثانيه: كان أنتظرتي ليلة الملكه بعدين قلتي لنا
فضيله: هييي شوي شوي عليها تراها عروس
دانا تتحرطم: رزون عروس عز الله ضاع كرتنا ياعهدو ,, أنا اللي باط كبدي أني آخر من يعلم
فضيله: وش تبونها تقول لكم البنت تستحي
عهد: لكن بتشوفين اللي يروح معاك المستشفى
فضيله تضحك ع خبالهم: ههههههههه تبون تروحون معاها المستشفى بعد وش هالأخلاص
دانا: تخيلي يايما أترك توئمة روحي وهي تخاف من الإبره
فضيله: أقول أجلسو مكانكم بس ناوين يقفلون المستشفى
عهد: رزون قولي شي
رزان برجاء: عمتي خيلهم يروحون معاي
فضيله: مشكلتي ما أقدر أردك عز الله سوو لنا حفله في المستشفى
مها دخلت ببتسامه: كيفها مرة أخوي؟
رزان نزلت راسها وبهمس خجول: الحمد لله
مها: يلا خالي ينتظرك 
رزان: إن شاء الله"ونزلو كلهم بعباياتهم"
مها أنصدمت من الجيش كلهم لبسو عباياتهم: هذول وش دخلهم لايكون كل وحده دورت لها رجل وبيحللون؟
فضيله: هههههههههههه لابس بيرافقون العروس
مها بطناز: أقول أجلسو مكانكم بس لايرفعون عليكم شكوى ويشيلونكم البلديه
الكل: ههههههههههههه
أسامه: أخاف بس يحطون صوركم في الجرايد مسببين أزعاج للمرضى
ناصر: بناتي مبسوطات
ملاك: أيوه يبا بليز نبي نروح مع رزان
أسامه: صدق المصري يوم قال عندكم أنبياء واجد هذا نبي جديد أسمه نروح مع رزان
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ناصر: خلاص بس ع شرط
دانا-عهد-ملاك بدون لايسمعون الشرط: موافقين
ناصر: خلاص لاتنزلون من السيارة
دانا: مانروح أحسن
عبد العزيز: أنا بتقدم مع بنتي ,, الليلة أنا معزوم وأنتو تشاورون نفسكم
عهد-دانا-ملاك: خلاص خلاص  "وطلعو مع عبد العزيز"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 12:33ص في المطار ...
أنهار..كلنا كان نفسنا نجلس أكثر محد يمل من بيت الله ,, لمحنا خالي عبد اللطيف وسدوم من بعيد جو لعدنا سلمنا عليهم علق خالي عبد اللطيف لمن شاف سديم ضامه أمها ...
عبد اللطيف: ماصار أسبوع مايحتاج يلايلا أمشو بس الوقت متأخر
أنهار..مشينا كلنا وخالي عبد اللطيف ووافي قدامنا وصلنا للسيارة طبعاً طول المشوار نذكر المواقف اللي صارت لنا وتفاجئت أن وافي أخوي يتكلم عن موسى ولد عم سمر ,, أخوي وأعرفه زين مو من النوع اللي يتعرف شلت هالأفكار من بالي وتذكرت لمن كنا في مكه مع سمور والبنات ماظل سوق مارحناه والحرم نظل فيه للفجر ولا نمل ولا أنسى المنظر اللي أعشقه وهو لمن تشرق الشمس وأحنا في الحرم بجد يهبل الموقف نزلنا من السيارة وحاولنا مع خالتي تنام معانا قالت أنها بتروح شقتهم ماقدرنا نضغط عليها أكثر دخلنا وسلمنا ع ماما وبابا وحور والوليد اللي كانو ينتظرونا ,, أنا عن نفسي ماقدرت أجلس أكثر لأني ما أنام إلا قيلولات بسبب وقتنا الضيق فأغلب الوقت نكون في الحرم وباقي الوقت السوق وآخر شي نفكر فيه النوم أستأذنت وركبت غرفتي خديت لي شاور دافي يروح تعبي<<بعدها راحت في سابع نومه ...
حنين..شفت أنهارو أستأذنت وأنا مو قادره متكسره حدي بكره من الصباح باقول لسناء تسوي لي مساج هلكانه أستأذنت وركبت غرفتي خديت لي شاور دافي يروح تعبي وبعدها تمددت ع السرير فتحت جوالي اللي نسيته مغلق من نزلنا من الطائرة للحين ,, تذكرت سيف وعلاقتي معاه تضايقت من قلب لأنه مايرد علي أتصلت عليه بعد تردد ع آخر رنه رد ...
سيف ع غير عادته وبصوت عادي: هلا
حنين: هلا وغلا "سكتو فتره طويله قطعت الصمت حنين تقول: سيف أحنا رجعنا اليوم قبل ساعه وصلنا
سيف خف بروده شوي: الحمد لله ع سلامتكم ,, تقبل الله
حنين بفرح لأن سيف بدأ يرجع إلى طبيعته: الله يسلمك ويتقبل منا ومنك
سيف: إن شاء الله مانسيتينا من الدعاء؟
حنين: لا وربي دوم ع بالي
سيف: تسلمين لي
حنين قالت بهمس: سيف
سيف ذااااب لأن حنين تكلمه بهالطريقه ولأول مره: عيوني
حنين: تسلم عيونك ,, آسفه ع اللي صار
سيف سكت فترة طويله وقال: حبيبتي مو وقته تعتذرين نامي وأرتاحي
حنين والضيق باين ع صوتها: يعني أنت زعلان مني؟
سيف: حنين مو أنتي اللي لازم تعتذرين أنا اللي المفروض أعتذر
حنين وهي قريب تبكي: ع شنو تعتذر أكيد لأنك عطيت قلبك لوحده ماتستاهلك
سيف: حنين وش هالكلام!!!!
حنين زاد بكاها,, سيف ماتحمل يسمع بكاها قال بتهور: حنين أنا جاي لك الحين
حنين من بين شهقاتها: إن شاء الله
حنين..مسحت دموعي دخلت دورة المياه وغسلت وجهي طلعت من دورة المياه وفتحت شنطتي شفت الملابس اللي خديتهم طلعت فستان ليموني فيه كاوهات باللون البني محروق جبنيز ومن الخصر حزام باللون البني المحروق وبعد الحزام كسرات يوصلني الفستان لنصف ساقي لبست عليه أكسسوارات باللون البني المحروق وحطيت لي الكحل والجلوس وناظرت في شكلي في المريا ,, ع هالكشخه يمكن ينتهي اللي بيننا رفعت يدي أبي أشيل الإكسسوارات جا في بالي كلام أنهار وخالتي حطيت في بالي إن إرادتي أقوي من كل شي وراح أتحدى نفسي عدلت شعري وسمعت صوت جوالي عرفت أنه سيف رديت عليه عطاني خبر أنه وصل ,, فتحت باب المجلس لقيته يمشي وهو منزل راسه وصل لعندي ماعرفت كيف أسلم عليه لا إرادي ضميته وأنا أبكي ...

أبيك تضمني ضمــة غــــلا فيها حنان وشـــــــوق
أبــي أتــوه في نظـــرة عيونك وأنثر أشواقــــــي
أبي ضمـة دفا تروي ضمى في خــافقي المحروق
أبيـــك ولا أبـــي غيرك غريب يبعثر أوراقـــــــــي
أبيـــك إنت تبعثرني وأبيــك تلمنــــي برفـــــــوق
أبـي أحس إنك يالغـــــلا مشتـــــاق لعنــــــــــاقي
أبي تنسى وتنسيني الولـه وأنسى هذاك الشــوق
وأبي أكون في دنيــــــاك أنا العطشان والساقــــي
وأبيك تضيع فيني ياغـلاي وسيــــد أهل الـــذوق
وأبي أضيــــع فيك ياغـــــــلاي وكل عشاقـــــي
وأبي أغيب عن دنيا البشر من جد مابغى أفـوق
وأبي أنـام في حضنك أنا والحـــب وأشـواقــــــي
وأبي أكون لك غيمه وتكون إنت رعــد وبـــروق
ومطر يسقي خفوقٍ ضـــامي إلقياك مشتـــــــاقي
خيالاتن رسمها الشاعر بشعره وزاد اشـــــــواقي ,,,

...

سيف..شعور غرييييييييب وأنا ضامها لصدري مسحت ع شعرها وبست راسها بعدتها عن صدري اللي تبلل من دموعها وجلستها جنبي ع الكنب ولفيت يدي ع خصرها وهمست لها ...
سيف: حنينـــي
حنين: سيف أنا آسفه بجد آسفه وربي ماكان قصدي مدري ليه.....
سيف حط يده ع فمها: لاتكملين
حنين هزت راسها بالنفي: سيف إذا تبي راحتي بتخليني أقول اللي في قلبي
سيف بستسلام: تفضلي أسمعك حبيبتي
حنين بصوت مبحوح: سيف وربي متنذمه ع كل لحظة صديتك أو تجاهلتك فيها صدقني هالشي مو بيدي صدقني سيف مدري شنو اللي كان يمنعني أني أظهر لك مشاعري وأصارحك فيها مثل كل بنت بس أحبك وربي أحبك
سيف وهو منزل راسه: أنتي تعاقبيني ع ماضيي صح؟
حنين أنصدمت ماتوقعت هذا تفكيره: لا سيف صدقني ماقد فكرت في هالشي
سيف: حنين أنا حاس أني ما أستاهلك مدري ليه أنا تجرأت وخطبتك وأنا عارف أني ما أستاهلك بس أنتي خليتيني أعرف قدري وأعرف أني ما أستاهلك و.........
حنين قاطعته والدموع في عينها: وربي ماقد فكرت في هالشي أصلاً لو أني حاسه أنك ماتستاهلني كان ماوافقت عليك من البدايه أنا وافقت عليك وأنا أعرف كل شي ماجد علي جديد وواثقه ومتأكده من حبك لي وأنك تركت كل ماضيك عشاني ,,"طاحت دمعتها وهي تقول: سيف ليه تقول هالكلام تحسسني بالذنب تحسسني أني خديت الإنسان اللي تتمناه كل بنت وماقدرته عطاني الحب والحنان وأنا ماقدرته
سيف: يعني أنتي مقتنعه فيني؟
حنين: أنا مو بس مقتنعه فيك أنا أحمد ربي ليل نهار لأن ربي عطاني إنسان رائع مثلك
سيف ضمها وباس راسها: الله لايحرمني منك
حنين: سيف آسفه لأني
سيف قاطعها بمزح: لاحول الله مضى نص عمرنا وأحنا مو فاهمين بعض تبينا نقضي باقي عمرنا وأحنا نعتذر لبعض خلينا نعيش حياتنا
حنين: هههههههههه
سيف: فديييييييييت هالضحكه وراعيتها
حنين حمرت وبعدت عنه شوي ,, سيف قال بقهر: لاحول الله أنتي يبي لك بوسه تأدبك
حنين: سيييييييييف
سيف: هههههههه بعد عمري والله حنيني الخجوله
حنين: بقوم أحط لك شي تاكله
سيف: لاحبيبتي بمشي الحين خليك ترتاحين توك راجعه من مشوار إذا صحيتي أمرك طيب
حنين وبان ع وجهها الضيق لأن سيف بيطلع: طيب
حنين..أرسل لي بوسه في الهواء وهو طالع أبتسمت ع حركته رقت الدرج دخلت غرفتي من النعس أنسدحت بملابسي وأكسسواراتي وحالتي ولا حتى فكرت أبدل ملابسي اللي شميت فيهم عطره ونمت وأنا أشتم عبير عطره ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 5:44ص في شقة خالد وسمانه ...
سمانه..خلصت صلاة وطوالي جهزت صينية الحلى وأنتظرت خالد يجي من المسجد عشان ننزل نفطر سوا ,, فتح باب الشقه قابلته ببتسامه ...
سمانه: تقبل الله
خالد: منا ومنك صالح الأعمال ,, جهزتي؟
سمانه..جاوبت بأيوه ونزلنا سوا كالعادة رحبو فينا وجلست بين خالد وغدير ,, الكل علق ع الحلى اللي سويته أنه مرة لذيذ وطبعاً كان خالد أول المشجعين ساعدت عمتي والبنات وبعدها قالت لي عمتي أركب لخالد ما أعترضت أعتذرت وركبت لقيت خالد يرتب ملفات عنده وقفت حسيت لقافه لو أروح جنبه لفيت لعند غرفتي ناداني ...
سمانه: هلا
خالد: تعالي معي ساعديني ع الملفات الله لايهينك
سمانه: إن شاء الله من عيوني "جلسو يرتبون الملفات بصمت رن جوال سمانه قالت بشوق: هلا وغلا............الحمد لله.............لاوالله جالسين لا إزعاج ولا شي............كيف الوالده ولبنات...........الحمد لله...........أيوة عندي......أوكي لحظات بس..........أيوة هذا هو.......خلاص أرسله لك ع الإميل.........إن شاء الله.............تآمريني بشيء؟............أوكي حبيبتي......مع السلامه,"ناظرت خالد وقالت: هذي عهد بنت أم فيصل
خالد: والنعم ,, "حاول يستدرجها في الكلام: باين عليك متعلقه فيهم كثير
سمانه سرحت: أكثر مما تتصور ياخالد هالإنسانه علمتني شي لايمكن أنساه علمتني أن الإنسان مو بيده يختار أهله ,, كانت تشاركني مشاكلي وتقول لي أشياء حتى لو مافهمتها أكبر ويوم عن يوم أفهمها أكثر
خالد: الله الله الله صرت شاعره ع غفله
سمانه: هههههه لو تعرف هالإنسانه زين مالمتني
خالد ترك اللي في يده وتسند ع الكنبه قبال سمانه: كملي كملي أسمعك
سمانه: وش أكمل
خالد: سمانه أنتي وعدتيني تقولين لي ولا نسيتي؟
سمانه: خالد أنسى الموضوع خلاص موضوع قديم وأنتهى
خالد: لا ما أنتهى صدقيني لو تقولين لي عن الموضوع تحلين لي مشاكل كثيرة مو قادر أحلها ولا قادر أفسرها
سمانه: طيب وش دخل مشاكلي في مشاكل شغلك
خالد: خلاص براحتك سمانه إذا تبين تعتبريني غريب
سمانه: لا مو كذا بس
خالد: بس شنو؟ حرام عليك أنا أخوك ما أعرف عنك ولو شي قليل ,, مشاكلك ماتبيني أشاركك فيها ولا حتى أدري عنها ترى مو عاجبني الوضع
سمانه أستسلمت: طيب أسمع وإذا مليت قاطعني ,, أنا من لمن توفت أمي الله يرحمها كنت صغيره ومابعد فتحت ع الدنيا زين كانو أهل أمي أغنيااااء مرة وفلوس أمي كلها صارت لي ولا حد يدري وين راحت فلوس أمي لين ما وصلت صف أول ثانوي وصل مرت أبوي كلام أن فلسوي عند إنسان مجهول وعذبتني وضربتني وأتهمتني في أشياء أنا ماسويتها لدرجة أن تقدم لي رجال عمر 55سنه كانو بيوافقون عليه بس عشان يتخلصون مني "سكتت"
خالد: أيوة كملي
سمانه: وصارت لي مشاكل مالها أول ولا تالي تعبت في المدرسه ورحت مكتب أم فيصل مديرتنا لقيت عندها الحنان وقلت لها مشكلتي من...إلى ,ووعدتني أنها تساعدني والحمد لله أن زوجها طلع يعرف الرجال اللي تقدم لي وكلمه أنه يتراجع عن خطبته لي ,, الرجال تنازل بدون نقاش لأن بابا مألف عليه قصه حزينه ماعرفت شنو هي بالضبط بس لأن الرجال قلبه طيب ويحب يساعد وافق أنه يتزوجني مع العلم أنه سعيد ومرتاح مع زوجته .. وقال لها بالقصه اللي ألفها عليه بابا ولمن عرف بنوايا أبوي كلمه وقال له أنه خلاص يلغي الموضوع عاد أنا لاتسألني عن فرحتي ذيك الحزه بس تفاجئت لمن عرفت "سكتت"
خالد: سمانه لاتسكتين أسمعك أنا
سمانه: أكتشفت أن بابا قبل أسبوع من مساعدتها هي وزوجها لي حاول يحرق مصنعهم ,, صرت ما أكلمها ما أناظر في عينها لمن سألتني ليه قلت لها أني عرفت بالسالفه فهمتني أن الإنسان مو بيده يختار أهله ,, ماعرفت كيف أشكرها قالت لي تشكريني بدرجاتك الحلوة أبي أرفع راسي وأقول هذي طالبتي وبنتي اللي ربيتها ,, تخيل ياخالد كنت أنجح بالدف والحين بمساعدتها صرت آخد المركز الأول ع الشرقيه
خالد: بجد هالإنسانه رائعه حتى زوجها ماشاء الله
سمانه: تبي تضيع السالفه قول لي شنو المشاكل اللي راح تحلها في شغلك
خالد: سمانه أسمعيني للآخر
سمانه: أسمعك تكلم
خالد: سمانه أنا الإنسان المجهول اللي يشتغل ع فلوسك
سمانه بصدمه: كيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف!!!!
خالد: أنا في بداية حياتي قبل لا أوصل للي أنا فيه كنت أدرس برا ورجعت وحبيت أني أكون نفسي بدون مساعدة أي حد تعرفت ع خالك الله يرحمه وعقب ماتوفت أمك الله يرحمها قال لي بيعطيني أمانه لأني الإنسان اللي يوثق فيه وسويتي لي توكيل عام وصرت أشتغل ع فلوسك وكل شهر أحطهم لك في حسابك الخاص اللي أنتي ماتدرين عنه أصلاً وتكون لي نسبه لكن أنا سويته للأمانه وجا الوقت اللي أسلم لك فيه الأمانه لمن شفت تاريخ ميلادك وعرفت أنك كبرتي لكن تحيرت كيف أوصل لك كنت متردد وخايف وعايش في قلق الإنسان الوحيد اللي يعرف عن سالفة الفلوس مبارك صديقي نصحني أني أنتظرك تتزوجين وأعطي فلوسك لك أو لزوجك إذا كان إنسان ثقه أخدت بشوره وسكت ع الموضوع ,, بعدها بفتره أبوي عرض علي الزواج كنت رافض الزواج أساساً لكن ليلة الملكه تفاجئت من الأسم
سمانه: بجد قصتنا كأنها فلم كيف يصير كذا سبحان الله
خالد..أبتسمت لأنها كشفت لي الشي اللي حيرني ,, كنت بقول لها حبيتك قبل أشوفك بس حسيت أن مو وقته خلينا أخوان وإذا جا الوقت المناسب أقول لها ...
خالد مد لها البطاقه: هذي بطاقتك ياسمانه
سمانه: لاوالله ما أبيها فلوس أختك هي فلوسك وبعدين أنا ما أحتاجها فلو تشتغل فيهم يكون أحسن
سمانه..أنبسطت لمن عرفت بالسالفه ع الأقل عرفت أن في حد يهتم لي خالي الله يرحمه ولو أنه مات بس المهم عرفت أن في حد يهتم لي ,, في نفس الوقت مقتنعه باللي سويته عشان لا أحس أني ضيفه ثقيله عند خالد حسيت أني رديت له من جميله ولو قليل وأنا مو داريه ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 11:44ص في شقة إيمان ...
سديم..صحيت من النوم وخديت لي دش سريع أتنشط لأن اليوم الخميس ,, تذكرت لمن وصلت ماما سويت لها مفاجئه كنت مرتبه شقتنا ومسويه عشاء بمساعدة مرت خالي غاده أنبسطنا مع بعض ومانمنا إلا بعد أذان الفجر ,, تقربت للسرير شفت ماما لسه نايمه ياقلبي شكلها تعبانه بستها في خدها ماحبيت أصحيها توضيت وصليت توني بفسخ جلال الصلاة سمعت ماما تناديني ...
سديم: هلا ماما
إيمان: هلا حبيبتي ,, ليه ماصحيتيني؟
سديم: لأن شكلك تعبانه ما حبيت أصحيك
إيمان: ياقلبي يلا أنا بصلي عشان أسوي الغداء
سديم: طيب
إيمان..خلصت صلاة وأتصلت ع أنهارو وحشوني بنات أختي الأمس هالوقت هم معاي ردت علي ...
أنهار: هلا والله خالتي
إيمان: هلا فيك وحشتوني توني أقول لسدوم خاطري في بنات أختي الأمس هالوقت هم معي
أنهار: هههههه زين أنك أتصلتي لأني توني مطروده
إيمان: يووووه مين اللي طارد بنت أختي؟
أنهار: حنون ههههههههههه عمره ماتبخر تبخر وأحترق
إيمان: لاتقوليييييين
أنهار: إلا الأمس من وصلت حتى مانامت جا لها سيف
إيمان: ههههههههههههه كيف كشفتيها؟
أنهار: نايمه بفستانها ومكياجها والإكسسوارات أثرهم طبع ع جسمها
إيمان: ياقلبي أكيد طلع وهي تعبانه
أنهار: لا وأزيدك من الشعر بيت أقول لها وش صار قالت لي سوري سوري أشياء خاصه
إيمان: ههههههههههههه من جد عمره ماتبخر تبخر وأحترق
أنهار: من صحت من النوم نزلت الصالون تسوي لها مساج وتنظيف وتسشور شعرها بيتغدا معاها
إيمان: الله يوفق لهم يارب
أنهار: يارب ,, عارفه من أنخطبت حنون للحبن توني حاسه أنها مخطوبه مثل العالم
إيمان: الحمد لله كنت خايفه عليها والله صابني هوس ماظلت صلاة مادعيت لها فيها
أنهار: ماتقصرين والله خالتي ,, متى بتجين ترى حدك وحشتينا
إيمان: بعد شوي باجي لكم إذا أتصلو لي البنات برجع الشقه للحين محد قال أنه بيجي لي
أنهار: أوكي ننتظرك بيبياي
إيمان: باي "لفت لسديم: ها ماما وش تسويني
سديم: ع النت
إيمان: تروحين معي بعد شوي بيت خالتك؟
سديم: أيوه
إيمان: يلا ماما أجهزي عشان إذا طلع خالك نروح معه
سديم..سكرت لابتوبي وقمت ألبس أمممـ تحيرت وأنا عند دولابي طلعت لي بلوزه تركوازيه علاقي ع الرقبه مخططه بالون الفوشي مع برموده فوشي وأكسسوارات لبست عبايتي وطلعت شفت خالي في الصاله ينتظرني سلمت عليه ...
عبد اللطيف: حيا الله اللي ماتبينا أجل ماتبين تنامين عندنا
سديم أنحرجت: لا مو كذا بس عشان في بيت خالتي بتكون حور معي
عبد اللطيف: قولي ماتبينا يالدلوعه
إيمان وهي تقفل باب غرفتها: يلا أنا جاهزه
سديم..ركبنا السيارة وأحنا نسولف لين ماوصلنا بيت خالتي سلمنا ع خالتي طبعاً خالتي توها تشوف أمي لأن أمس نزلنا طوالي في شقتنا ...
حنين اللي توها جايه من المشغل: هلا خالتي"وضمتها وتباوست معاها: وحشتيني
إيمان: وأنتو أكثر هاا أخبارك
حنين عرفت إن الأخبار وصلتها أنحرجت: الحمد لله
إيمان: أساعدك؟
حنين: لاخلصت بس باقي لي ألبس تعالي معاي غرفتي
إيمان: عن أذنكم
أزهار-سديم: أذنك معك
إيمان وهي ترفع الفستان اللي ع سرير حنين: واااااو هذا اللي بتلبسيه؟
حنين: لا هذا اللي لبسته الأمس
إيمان: بشريني وش صار أمس؟
حنين: ماتتصورين ياخالتي كنت أذكر كل كلمة تقولينها لي مدري من وين جتني الجرأه ماتوقعت أني أكون كذا
إيمان: أهم شي ماتجيك الجرأه كثير
حنين فهمت قصدها: ههههههه لاتخافين
إيمان: الحمد لله يعني خلاص أنحلت المشكله
حنين: أنحلت وأنحل أبوها
إيمان بتريقه: عقبال أمها
حنين: لا أمها خليها عقب الزواج
إيمان: هههههههههههه كأنك صرتي ماتستحين بنت أختي كل هذا من الوناسه
حنين: ماتدرين يمكن "رفعت لها الفستان: وش رايك؟
إيمان: رهيييييب يلا ألبسي لاتتأخرين ع الرجال أخاف يتحمس وتصير أشياء
حنين: ههههه لا تخافين حتى لو تحمسنا نتحمس بحدود
إيمان: أي ع بالي بعد تحملين لنا من الخطوبه
حنين شهقت: بسم الله علي و على عمري لا تخليني أهلوس وأجلس مكاني
إيمان: هههههههه
حنين..جلسنا ضحك ومسخره أنا وخالتي وأنا أجهز وهي تساعدني وآخد رايها رن علي سيف ونزلت أركض ...
وافي بطناز: ماراح يطير الرجال شوي شوي
أنهار-إيمان: ههههههههههههههههههه
وافي: والله أنك مو هينه ياخالتي
إيمان: أفا عليك أعجبك
حنين..حقرت طنازهم ودخلت سيف المجلس جلسنا شوي نتغزل في بعض (^_^) وبعدها طقت علينا الخدامه الباب قالت أن الغداء جاهز رحنا غرفة الطعام جلسنا ع الطاوله جنب بعض ...
سيف بعد ملعقته وشوكته وعصيره ع جنب وقرب له ملعقة حنين وشوكتها وعصيرها ...
حنين حطت يدينها ع خصرها: لاوالله
سيف: مالي شغل تشربين من نفس الكاس اللي أشرب منه "مدلها الشوكه وفتحت فمها
نط عليهم وافي: ياسلااااام ياسلاااااام"قام يصفق ,, شوي وسوى نفسه مستحي قام يتغطى ببلوزته: أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
سيف وهو يضحك ع هبال وافي: تفضل حياك
وافي: أنا إنسان خجول مع السلامه
وافي..أنبسطت من قلبي لمن شفتهم والبسمه ع محياهم مدري ليه صفقت يمكن صحيح من الفرحه ماكنت حاس لنفسي ,, طلعت وأنا مفتشل من حركتي وش بيقول عني سيف ياربي أنا ماعرفت وش أسوي نادتني خالتي ...
وافي: هلا
إيمان: وش فيك صار لي ساعه أناديك
أنهار تساسرها: شكله شاف شي غلط
وافي سمعها لأن أذنه عندهم: ع قولت أنهارو "ومشى"
إيمان: هههههههههههه مادخل إلا في وقت غلط ,, قومي بس نروح الصالون وحشوني الصبايا ووحشتني سوالفهم
أنهار: يلاا

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 4:22م في شقة ضاري...
أبو صقر: طيب ياضاري ماحاولت تتفاهم معاه؟
ضاري: أقول لك الولد قليل أدب أنا لو كنت حاط الطلاق كإحتمال من قبل فالحين أنا مصر عليه
أبو صقر بضيق: لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ,, أنا اليوم كلمته مو مقتنع يطلق
ضاري: في شي أسمه طلاق خلعي مو شرط يقتنع
أبو صقر: والله أنا ماودي في مشاكل وسين وجيم ,, وش رايك أكلم أبوه
ضاري: اللي تشوفه بتكلم أبوه كلمه
أبو صقر: إن شاء الله يقدر يقنعه بدون مشاكل
ضاري: إن شاء الله

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء التاسع عشر
((هذا الجزء
-بسام وعناده تتوقعون بيقتنع بالطلاق أو لأ؟
-رزان وموافقتها ع فيصل تتوقعون التحاليل بتطلع مضبوطه أو لأ؟
-حنين وسيف وتحسن علاقتهم تتوقعون شنو يتنظرهم؟
-سمانه ومصارحتها لخالد بأسرارها تتوقعون خالد عرف كل شي ولا في أشياء لسه ماعرفها؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

وصلنا للنصف !!

شنو تعليقاتكم ع الروايه ؟!!

متحمسين تكملون أو لأ ؟؟!!

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرآآآآآآآحب ..}ْ
      الباارت مرة حلووو
       ننتظر البااارت الجديد
                   تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مرحبتين غناتي مجنونه

عيووونك اللي مررره حلوووه

لا عدمناك يارب

مستعده تكملي للنهايه ؟؟!!

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم

((الجزء العشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-توافق نتائج تحاليل رزان وفيصل وهالخبر فرح الكل وكلن مشغول في التجهيز للملكه
-أصرار أبو بسام وأبو صقر وضاري ع بسام أنه يطلق شهد وعناد بسام
-اليوم الخميس وكلن مشغول لأن بكرة ملكة عبير
تابعونا))

"عندماأحسب عمري
ربما أشتاق شيئاً من شذاكم
ربما (أبكي) لأني لا أراكم

إنما
في العمر يوماً
هوعندي كل عمري

عندما
أحسست أني
عشت بعض العمرنجماً في سماكم

أخبروني

بعدهذا ...

كيف أعطي القلب يوماً
لسواكم"

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 3:33م في فيلا أبو تركيلا...
عبير..سكرت دفتري بجد صعبه أني بعد سنه أو شهور راح أودع بيتنا اللي عشت فيه طفولتي وضحكت وبكيت فيه ,, كنت مبسوطه وأنا أشوفهم يعلقون الزينه ع البيت ويزينون الصاله والعمال اللي رتبو الطاولات توهم طالعين وخواتي وبنات خواتي وأخواني كلهم موجودين ويزينون ويرتبون وينفخون البالونات وأنا أقوم معاهم شوي وأمي تجلسني تقول لي عشانك عروس أرتاحي أضحك من قلب على أهتمامها فيني ,, والأخوان مو مقصرين من يشوفوني سرحانه ولا شي يعلقون علي ...
جاسر اللي لاحض سرحان عبير قال بطناز: وؤل أقرأ دعاء الأستسقاء
جهان اللي ماتدري عن الدنيا: ليــه؟
وائل: عشان ينزل علينا مطر ههههههههههههههه
عبير..الدفشين قمت عنهم مو مخلييني في حالي أبد دخلت غرفتي وسكرت علي الباب وأنا أسمع تعليقاتهم وضحكهم وطنازهم ...
في نفس المكان بس في الصاله كان الأزعاج والفوضه وصوت المسجل والبالونلات مملي المكان ...
مشاعل تسولف مع جهان: مانزلت نهى؟
جهان: لاوالله ما أشوف اليوم الصباح بس سلمت وطلعت تلقيها مشغوله مع بيت خالتها
مشاعل: أي هي صايره في الوسط مطر ولد خالتها وعبير حماتها
لمى شاركتهم: المفروض تقسم نفسها بما أنها معانا في نفس البيت
جهان بقلة حيله: الله يهديها
نرجس جت لعندهم: ترى العروس جايه
لمى: مين حنون؟
نرجس: أيه ,, أتصلت لها قالت أنها بتكلم سيف يجيبها
مشاعل: ماشاء الله عليها حنين مع أنها توها عروس وتشاركنا أفراحنا عكس اللي عندنا بتكمل 15سنه في البيت ولا تشاركنا في ولا شي
أم تركي: مشاعل سمعتك سكري ع السالفه لاتنسين أن ولد خالتها بياخد أختك يعني المفروض تحسنون العلاقه
مشاعل ماحبت تناقش أكثر وغيرت السالفه: وين رانيوه؟
ليلى: توها رايحه البيت تجيب أغراض لعبور
نرجس: ياحليلها رنوش مبسوطه لعبور لاعبه الدور عدل في التجهيزات والحين وبكره في الرقص
جهان: هههههه عاد رنوش لهسوالف لاتوصونها
سيف اللي واقف ع الباب مع حنين: يالله يالله
عقب ماتغطو اللي يتغطون من سيف وتحجبو اللي يتحجبون قالت ليلى: تفضل أخوك
أم تركي-أم مشاري-أم فارس: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووش
البنات شاركوهم وقامو يسلمون ع حنين وسيف وبعدها جلسو وهم يسولفون مع حنين ويسألونها عن حالها وحال أهلها وهي تسولف معاهم ...
سيف: يلا أستأذن بروح أساعدهم ,, تآمريني بشيء حنين قبل أطلع؟
حنين بخجل: سلامتك
لمى تبي تحرجها أكثر: قولي أنتبه لنفسك أحلى
حنين بخجل: أنتبه لنفسك
سيف: ههههه طيب من عيوني ,, ما أوصيكم ع مرتي
أم تركي: في عيوننا بس أنت رووووح
سيف راح والكل ضحك ع طريقة أم تركي وهي تطرده: هههههههههه
حنين: أجل وين رنوش؟
أم مشاري: راحت البيت تجيب لعبير أغراض
أم فارس: ماشاء الله رنوش الكل مفتقدنها
أم تركي: من هالرجه قبل شوي راجه البيت رج شوي تشتغل معانا وشوي مع خوالها برا
حنين: هههههه تذكرني بأنهار أختي
أفراح: لاعاد أنهار هادئه
حنين: بس قدامك خليها تتعود عليكم شوي
مشاعل: زين يعني عندكم جو في البيت ع بالي كلكم هادئين
طلعت عبير مع بنات أختها من غرفتها وسلمت ع حنين ...
حنين: هلا والله بالعروس مابغينا نشوفك
جهان: ههههه مسكينه ماقصرو فيها
حنين: لازم ذقناها قبلك ياعبور ,, كيف النفسيه
عبير: مو عارفه وش أسوي أدخل وأطلع
نرجس: هههههههه الله يعينك ياقلبي
الكل: آآآميـــن
رن التليفون ردت أم تركي اللي تحاول تخليهم يهدأوون شوي عشان تعرف تكلم: هلا..........الحمد لله.............تمام والله...............ملكة عبير ماتدرين؟...........أيوة ع مطر الـ*****......."شهقت والكل سكت لشهقتها وطاحت من عندها السماعه والكل ألتمو حولها ...


:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 4:13م في فيلا أبو بسام ...
بسام: يبا قلت ماراح أطلق يعني ماراح أطلق
أبو بسام: بيدفعون لك اللي تبيه بس أنت طلقها البنت باعتك وأحنا ناس عندنا كرامه
بسام: أي كرامه يايبا صار لك أسبوع وأنت تزن ع راسي
أبو بسام: إذا تبيني أرضى عليك طلق البنت خل تروح في حالها لو بتغير رايها كان غيرت رايها لمن كلموها أمك وخواتك بس البنت عايفتك
بسام: أطلق ع شرط
أبو بسام: أشرط بنشوف آخرتها
بسام بعد تفكير طويل: أبي أكمل دراستي في أمريكا
أبو بسام: خلاص جاك بس ألزم ماعلينا كرامتنا الله يهديك
بسام: ومتى إن شاء الله المدام تبي ورقتها توصلها؟
أبو بسام: اليوم مو ناقصين مشاكل ياولدي الله يعوضك خير
بسام: خلاص مالك إلا طيبة الخاطر يبا
أبو بسام: يايبا مانبي مشاكل طلقها وكأنك ماعرفتها خليها تروح في حالها وأنت روح في حالك
بسام: إن شاء الله ,, بكرة من الصباح راح أروح المحكمه
أبو بسام: الله يهديك ياولدي ويرضى عليك
بسام..طلعت من البيت كله وكان نفسي الله ياخد روحي وأطلع من هالدنيا ماكنت متصور أبداً أني أطلق شهد أنا سويت اللي سويته عشان أعاقبها أو بمعنى أصح أنتقم لنفسي للحين مو مستوعب أن شهد تخونني لكن كل شي واضح خلاص هي ماعادت تبيني يمكن هالشي لصالحي عشان ما أعيش طول عمري مخدوع مع إنسانه تخونني الله يصبرني وأتناساها آآآآه صعب علي أني أطلقها صعب وربي ,, طلبت من أبوي أني أكمل دراستي في أمريكا عشان أقدر أعيش حياتي هناك , هنا حتى الشوارع تذكرني فيها كل مكان يذكرني فيها كل ذكرى لي معاها أحلى من الثانيه لكن وش فايدة الذكريات إذا هي تخونني ظليت أفتر في الشوارع مو عارف وين أروح أبي حد يقول لي يفهمني اللي سويته صح أو غلط؟!! ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 5:36م في شقة خالد وسمانه ...
سمانه وهي تبخر خالد: أدعي لي
خالد: إن شاء الله أكيد بدعي لك ,, إلا أقول سمسوم تعالي معاي ترى المسجد فيه قسم نساء
سمانه تتهرب: لا الحين يبي لي أتحمم وأبدل ملابسي
خالد: توك متحممه وإذا ع تبديل الملابس أنتظرك
سمانه نزلت راسها: ما أقدر أروح معاك المسجد
خالد توه مستوعب: كان قلتي من البدايه ياشيخه ,, يلا مع السلامه
سمانه..وصلته للباب ياربي فشلة كنت أسمع البنات يقولون لي عن مواقف كذا مع أخوانهم لكن أنا ماعشت مثل علاقة كل الأخوان مع بعض ,, توني الحين أعيش الأخوه ومع مين مع زوجي لفتت نظري كلمة زوجي فز لها قلبي أي زوجي ليه أنكر هالشي وأنا مهما أنكرت أو تناسيت أنه زوجي ما أقدر أغير الحقيقه خالد زوجي ,, شغلت التلفزيون أبي أشوف شي شاهدت شوي وبعدها فتحت شنطتي عدت ع مذاكرتي ما أبي مستوايي يتغير سمعت صوت طق ع الباب ...
سمانه: مين؟
غدير: أفتحي الباب أنا غدير
سمانه: هههههههه هلا وغلا
غدير: وش تسوين؟
سمانه: والله طفشانه أفتح كتاب وأسكر كتاب من الطفش
غدير: ههههههه طيب ليه ماتنزلين لنا؟
سمانه ماعرفت شنو تقول: لا بس خفت أنكم مشغولات ولا شي
غدير: حلوة هذي مشغولات قومي بس قومي أنزلي معاي
سمانه: لا غدور خلينا نجلس هنا أنا تعبانه
غدير: أوكي بتصل ع سحور والجوهرة يجون معانا
سمانه..الحمد لله أني قدرت أقنع غدير أنهم يجلسون معاي في الشقه ,, ماحبيت أقول لها أنا ما أرتاح لنظرات أخوها عمر مهمها يكون هو أخوها وأكيد أنها ماراح ترضى عليه سولفت مع البنات وونسوني لين ماطلعو لأن خالد أتصل قال لي إذا أبي شي ولا شي لأنه ع وصول ضليت أنتظر خالد وصل وأبتسمت له ...
سمانه: تقبل الله
خالد: منا ومنك صالح الأعمال
سمانه: كيف كانت المحاضرة
خالد: روووعه إن شاء الله مرة ثانيه آخدك معاي
سمانه: إن شاء الله "سكتت فترة"
خالد: سمانه فيك شي؟
سمانه: لا بس اليوم طارق أرسل لي رساله
خالد: طيب وش رايك أغير رقمك أريح لك؟
سمانه: مدري أخاف إذا غيرته يعرفونه عاد أنا أظل طول عمري أغير في رقمي
خالد: مو شرط تعطينهم الرقم خليه بس أنا وأمي وخواتي وأبوك إذا بغاك يقدر يتصل لي
سمانه: مدري اللي يريحك
خالد: خلاص إن شاء الله بكره رجعتي من الشركه أطلع لك رقم جديد عطيني جوالك الحين
سمانه بإنصياع: تفضل
خالد: وش طابخه لنا اليوم سمسوم؟
سمانه: الحلى اللي يحبه قلبك دقايق وأكون عندك
خالد..أبتسمت ع برائتها عن مزحه أقول لها سوي لي حلى هي تسوي عن جد ,, حمدت ربي مليون مرة لأن أمي أنسانه متفهمه ماتخلي سمانه تطبخ لأنها لسه صغيره لكن سمانه ماشاء الله عليها ذوق رجعتها من المدرسه تنزل تساعد أمي وإذا سوت الغداء أو أي طبخه في الويك آند لازم تنزل لأمي تذوقها ...
سمانه: لاحول لمتى بضل واقفه
خالد: ههههه سوري سرحت شوي
سمانه: اللي ماخده عقلك تتهنى به
خالد..والله محد ماخد عقلي غيرك الله يقدرني وأسعدك ,, أكلت من الحلى اللي سوته وأنا مستمتع بطعمه يمممممـ صدق أن الحلو مايجي منه إلا الحلو ^_^...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 7:12م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
دانا بطفش: رزانوه والله إذا ماتقومين معي ما أدخل بيتكم
رزان: دانوه حرام عيك أستحي
دانا: وش فرقت يعني توك تتعرفين علينا أنتي؟
رزان: لابس الحين غير
دانا: لو فيصل موجود في البيت عذرتك بس مافي إلا أحنا مقابلين وجهك 24ساعه وتستحين منا
رزان: تخيلي كأني مفجوعه ماصدقت تخطبوني أنام في بيتكم
دانا: ياناس الله يعين أخوي ع هالبنت ,, الحين بتروحين معي ولا لأ؟
رزان: لا طبعاً
دانا: أفففففف عنيد هالبنت عنيده شكلك مابتدخلين بيتنا إلا بعد الزواج
رزان: دانوه تونا راجعين من السوق وراسي مفتر وأفتر أكثر من حنتك
دانا: طيب أنا ماراح أنتظر العشاء بروح بيتنا
رزان بنبره تكسر الخاطر: دانوه لاتخليني بظل في البيت بروحي
دانا: لاحول بيطردوني خالي وعمتي منك كم أسبوع صار لي معاكم
رزان: طيب مو يقولون الصديق وقت الضيق أردها لك في الأفراح
دانا غمزت بخبث: في الأفراح ها بتنامين معانا بس مو في غرفتي
رزان ضربتها: أفكارك سوداء مثلك
دانا: هههههههههههه "سمعو صوت ناصر يناديهم ,, دانا بصراخ: هلا بابا
ناصر: هلا والله بنتي ترى العشاء جاهز تعشو عشان أوصلكم البيت وأنا رايح الشركه
دانا سحبت يد رزان ومشت معاها الدرج تنط فيها 3درجات في نفس الوقت ورزان مسلمه أمرها لله ...
مها ضحكت ع شكل رزان: هههههههههههههههههه ياقلبي رزون مرة وحدة مسحوبه
ناصر: هلا هلا هلا باللي ماتبينا
عبد العزيز: هلا ببنتي اللي منخشه عنا
ريهام: هلا بأختي اللي ماتنشاف
هنادي: هههههه هلا بالقمر المستحيه منا
مريم جت لرزان من وراء وباستها في خدها: كيفك ماما؟
رزان أستحت ع ترحيبهم وحمرت ردت البوسه لأمها: بخير ماما الحمد لله
عهد: مرت أخوي أنا هنا
رزان أبتسمت بخجل: هلا عهوده
ملاك: هنا هنا رزون أنا
رزان راحت جنب ملاك سلمت عليها وعقب ماتأكدت أنها سلمت ع الكل جلست جنبها: هلا وغلا ملوكه
روابي: خالتي ردان ماما بتستري لي فثتان لمكتك "نطت في حضنها"
ريان بغيره وهو يضربها ع فخدها: أزان أزان "رزان حطته ع رجلها"
هنادي: هههههه من الحين ريانوه لزق في مرت خاله
عبد العزيز: تعالو تعالو خلو بنتي تآكل
رزان: عادي بابا آكل خليهم جالسين
مها: تتدرب عشان في المستقبل إذا صار عندها أولاد
مريم: متى ياربي الله يبلغنا ونشوف أولادها ملتمين عندها يارب
الك: آآآآآمـــين
فضيله: خلو البنت تآكل وجهها راح من الحياء هي ياذوبها تنزل تسلم تحرجوها
ناصر: أنا زعلان على رزان
رزان: ليه خالي ماعاش اللي يزعلك
ناصر: كذا التغلي كلهم يجون البيت إلا أنتي لهدرجه مانستاهلك
رزان نزلت راسها: تعرف خالي أمتحانات وثالث....
ريهام قاطعتها: وحيا
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: أخبارك مع التجهيزات؟
رزان: الحمد لله
مريم: بعد قلبي بنتي تجهز لي ولها
رزان وهي تعدد ع أصابعها: أفااا عليك كم غاليه وحنونه وتجنن ومحد في الدنيا يسواها ,, كم أم عندي أنا!!؟
مريم باستها: والله مو عارفه كيف بتروحين عني
هنادي..ناظرت في رزان وعمتي مريم كيف يتمازحون ويسولفون بصراحه قليل إذا شفت بنت علاقتها بأمها كذا ما شاء الله عليهم ,, عمتي مريم  محبوبه عند الكل كبير وصغير حتى راشد وسوالفه ومزحه معاها وربي أنهم يونسون ...
دانا: هناااااااادي
هنادي: هلا
مها: تكلمك دانوه وش فيك؟
هنادي: سرحت شوي
ريهام: اللي ماخد عقلك...
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
هنادي: ماعليش دنووووش ما أنتبهت لك ,, آمري عيوني
دانا: أقول لو في الملكه نخلي أمي وعمتي يطقمون
هنادي: حلووو بشرط يكونون جلابياتهم ع ذوقنا
ريهام: بصراحه الجلسه مو شي بدون رؤى حاسه أن شي ناقص ريوف وصراخها
مريم: أتصلت لها شوي وبتجيب لي ريوف
هنادي: ماشاء الله عليك ياعمتي أمس بطوله وأنا أحاول معاها أبي ريوف تنام معي ولا لانت كيف قدرتي تقنعينها
عبد العزيز: هذي الغاليه من يقدر يردها
مها: أي والله تصدق خالي حتى أسامه يلين إذا قلت له عمتي مريم قالت ع قولته مقدر أرد طلب لأم فهد
فضيله: حتى راشد أذبح عمري عليه عشان يجي ينام مع فيصل وفهد بالموت يرضى بس إذا كلمته أم فهد طوالي يرضى
عهد: وطلعاتنا لازم ندخل عمتي مريم في السالفه عشان يقتنع أبوي
ملاك: عطينا المقادير عمتي
مريم: تفتفتفتفتفتفتفتفتف بروح لشيخ يقرأ علي لاتصكوني بعين
ناصر: ههههه صايره العروس يمدحونك وش عليك
هنادي: سر المهنه ياملاك
مها تأشر ع ملاك: أنتي آخر وحده تتكلمين لمن كنا في المدرسه نذبح عمرنا نبي نغيب لا ماما ولا بابا يلينون وأنتي مدري كيف تقنعينهم
ريهام: هالجيل كلهم ورزان ودانا من نفس الطينه ,, أخف وحدة فيهم يمكن عهد
فضيله: والله أنتو ع زمنكم غير وهم غير
هنادي: لازم ع النهايه تدليع
قطع نقاشهم عبد العزيز: يلا أستأذن تآمروني بشيء؟
الكل: سلامتك
ناصر: يلا اللي بيروح معي في طريقي "لف لرزان: يلا ليه مالبستي عبايتك؟
رزان: بجلس مع أمي
ناصر: عن التغلي يلا ألبسي عبايتك بيتنا صاير ظلمه من زمان مانورتينا
عهد: صح رزون تعدلي معانا عشان بكره ملكة عبير نروح سوا
مريم: يلا رزون روحي مع بيت خالك مو حلوة تردينهم
هنادي بخفة دم: ههههههههه رزون عمتي تبي تفتك منك
رزان: هههههههه صح ماما ؟
مريم: لا ياقلبي بس غيري جو شوي روحي أنبسطي والصباح بتكون معي ريوف
فضيله: مانضرب رزون يلا قومي
رزان..أستحيت ع وجهي كلهم يحاولون يقنعوني مو حلوة أردهم في نفس الوقت مدري كيف أحس بعد شهرين وشوي ملكتي أحس فشله أروح بيتهم اللي في كل مكان فيه موجود صورة له وكل زاويه فيه لي معاه ذكرى حلوة معاه ,, جهزت ملابسي والميك آب ونزلت ع السريع ركبت السيارة طول الوقت كنت سرحانه وأفكر كيف بدخل بيت عمتي وكأني أول مرة أدخل هي مو أول مرة بس هالمره غير ,, دخلت وأنا أسمي بسم الله مدري ليه حسيت أني مو قادره أرفع راسي دخلت وجلست ع كنب الصاله شفت صورته قبالي نزلت راسي ,, رفعت راسي شفت البنات يتطنزون علي وعمتي وخالي راحو ينامون ...
ملاك: ههههههههه الظاهر أن الأخت تتخيل نفسها جالسه معاه من جد
دانا: بعرف بس هذي كيف ليلة الملكة إذا الحين الصورة قدامها مستحيه منها كيف ع الطبيعه وجهاً لوجه!!
رزان: دانوه لاتذكريني أتوتر
دانا شافت حياها وقالت بخبث: تخيلو لو فيصل يسوي لنا مفاجئه وينزل اليوم البيت
عهد: هههههههههههه حلوة أتخيل رزون طول هالفتره منخشه ولمن جت بيتنا وأخيراً يجي فيصل
ملاك شافت توتر رزان: خلاص أعقلو لاتروح بيتهم مشي مو ناقصين مغامرات
دانا: أتخيل يصير فلم آكشن تركض وتطيح جزمتها((تكرمون)) ويلحقها فيصل وإذا وصل لها يلبسها وياها
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: ياشيخه زين إذا ماجاب الشيخ يملك فيهم
ملاك: والله هذا فصول مغامراته أعظم من عدنان ولينا تتوقعين منه كل شي
رزان بخوف: أبي أروح بيتنا
دانا حركت حواجبها بخبث: قفلنا الأبواب
رزان تنهدت وبصوت واطي: يعني مايقدر يدخل
ملاك: ههههههههههههههههه بنت خالي الذكيه فديتها
عهد: أفسخي عبايتك مافيه حد ولا صدقتي أن فصول بيجي
رزان وهي تفتح أزرارات عبايتها: صاير بيتكم غير
ملاك: لأنك عروس طالع النور غير شكل
رزان: لاتذكروني ينمغص بطني
عهد: ههههههه صحيح خلو بنت خالي تعيش العزوبيه لآخر قطره
دانا: خخخخ حلوة لآخر قطره كلها شهرين وشوي وتودع العزوبيه
بهبال كانو عهد ودانا جالسين وفي الوسط بينهم رزان وقبالهم ع الأرض دانا ويخططون للملكه والآكشن ورزان مستحيه .. رزان تناديهم مايجاوبونها مندمجين جلست بالعرض بحيث أنهم مايشوفون بعض راحو يكملو سوالفهم من وراء ظهرها وهي تتلقى الضربات مع الحماس ...
عهد وهي تبعد ظهر رزان: يااااخي هذي قطعت علينا سوالفنا صايره الحاجز بيننا لو نقومها يكون أحسن
دانا حطت يدها عند صدر رزان ودفتها ع الكنب بحيث أنهم يشوفون بعض ويكملون سوالفهم ...
"وجلسو ضحك وهبال ومثلكم عارف سهرات البنات وسوالفهم لين ماقامو يتثاوبون ...
عهد: يلا خل ننام من الحين عشان نروح السوق من الصباح يآآآآآه يازين طلعة الصباح إلى غير المدرسه
دانا: اللي يسمعك يقول أنا بنام أصلاً يصرفنا نروح السوق مواصلين ورجعتنا ننام وإذا صحينا نروح ملكة عبور
رزان: صحيح خل نتصل ع رنوش أكيد الحين قالبه الدنيا

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 4:00م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
حنين..كلنا مصدومين محد عارف كيف يتصرف الموقف صعب ,, معقول في ناس بهالقساوه وأحنا نزين للمكله نسمع من الجيران أن الولد ملكته الأسبوع الجاي ومحد منهم كلف عمره يقول لنا حتى مرت أخوهم اللي معاهم في البيت!! ,, جلست مو عارفه كيف أتصرف شفت عبير المصدومه رايحه لغرفتها وأم تركي ع الكنب والكل حولها يهدونها والرجال اللي يزينون برا كلهم دخلو المجلس الكل كان في حالة صدمه وذهوووول محد حسب حساب هالشي ,, فكرت في سيف ياقلبي أكيد متضايق تذكرت كيف كان يسولف معي وأحنا في السياره عن سوالفهم هو مع عبير لمن كانو صغار وأنه مو متخيلها عروسه جت جنبي نرجس حسيتها أنقدتني قمت معاها ...
في نفس المكان ,, مشاري..صدمه محد حسب لها حساب البيت قبل ساعات الفرح يملي أجوائنا لاكبير ولا صغير الكل مبسوط لملكة عبير دلوعة الكل اللي الكل يشوفها صغيره فجئه كذا كل شي ينتهي,, كلهم دخلو داخل المجلس أنسدت نفسنا حتى عن الأكل اللي توه واصل ,, جلست أفك الزينه اللي علقناها ع البيت لاتشوفها عبير ينكسر خاطرها ,, أنتبهت لرانيه داخله ناديتها قبل تدخل تشوف الوضع وتنصدم ع الأقل أمهد لها ...
مشاري: رانيه
رانيه: هلا أبو نور
مشاري يحاول يبتسم: هلا والله رنوش
رانيه بمزحها المعتاد: ليه تشيل الزينه لايكون الهيئه خالك حرم الزينه
مشاري ضحك بدون نفس: رانيه بقول لك شي
رانيه وكأنها حست بشي قالت بخوف: شنو؟
مشاري: أنتي كبيره يارانيه وعارفه أن كل شي قسمه ونصيب
رانيه تأكدت أن في شي: مشاري تكـــــــلم عبير وش فيها؟
مشاري: مافيها إلا العافيه بس
رانيه: حرقت أعصابي بس شنو؟!!!!!
مشاري: مالها نصيب مع الولد
رانيه من الصدمه تسندت ع الجدار والأكياس طاحت من يدها: مشاري أكيد تمزح
مشاري: ياليتني أمزح
رانيه دمعت عينها: طيب كيف وليش!!
مشاري: مدري يارانيه علمي علمك بس وحدة من الجيران أتصلت لأمي وقالت لها أن الولد ملكته أسبوع الجاي كلمنا أهله وللأسف الخبر طلع صحيح بمعنى أصح ألغو كل شي بدون لايبلغوننا
رانيه صرخت: كله من اللي ما تتسمى مرة خالك عارفه أنها ماتحب عبير ولا تتمنى لها الخير كنت حاسه أن في شي بيصير
مشاري حاول يهديها: رانيه صيري عاقله أهدي عشان جدتي وعبير كلهم متضايقين بس هالشي قسمه ونصيب ماله داعي تبكين
رانيه: كيف ما أبكي خالتي وحبيبتي أشوفها مبتسمه وبهالسهوله يجي من يخرب فرحتها وينتزع بسمتها وما أبكي
مشاري: اللي صار صار والبكي ماراح يغير شي أدخلي داخل هدي جدتك سولفي مع خالتك الله يعوضها إن شاء الله
رانيه: ما أبي أدخل أبي أروح البيت وصلني كيف أقدر أدخل وما أشوف الإبتسامه ع وجوههم !! كيف أدخل وأشوف الزينه معلقه وكل شي أنتهى
مشاري: رانيه حبيتي هدي حالك أمسحي دموعك وغسلي وجهك عشاني أنا ولا مالي خاطر عندك
رانيه: تكفى مشاري وصلني البيت
مشاري: يعني أخوك الكبير ماله خاطر عندك؟!!
رانيه: صدقني مشاري ما أعرف أتصرف في هالمواقف
مشاري: ماعليه رنوش عشان أخوك بتصل لنرجس تجي لك عند الباب طيب؟
رانيه بقلة حيله: طيب
رانيه..تضايقت بجد ماتوقعت هالشي يصير ياقلبي عبورة الله يصبرك شفت حنين ونرجس جايين لعندي بعد ماسلمت عليهم مسكتني نرجس من يدي وسألتها ...
رانيه: كيف عبير؟
نرجس: توه الحين الوضع أستقر نوعاً ما بدأنا نسولف بس عبير في غرفتها
رانيه طاحت دمعه من عينها: أكيد متضايقه
حنين مسحت دمعة رانيه: أفا عليك رنوش أهدي لازم تكونين أقوى من كذا إذا أنتي تبكين وش خليتي لعبير صيري هادئه وأدخلي سولفي مع عبير ونامي معاها الليلة هي محتاجه لك الحين
نرجس: صحيح رنوش أدعي إن الله يعوضها ,, الحمد لله أنها أفتكت منه من الحين إذا هذا أوله ينعاف تاليه
رانيه..عقب كلام حريم أخواني اللي ينحطون ع الجرح ويبرى دخلت سلمت ع خلاتي كانو طبيعيين يسولفون لكن ماخفى علي الحزن اللي في عيونهم حتى أنا كنت بارده مالي خلق ضحك وطناز حاسه أنه مو وقته ,, أذن وتوزعو خلاتي ناس راحو يصلون وناس طلعو وجدتي راحت غرفتها ترتاح وأنا رحت أصلي خلصت صلاتي ورفعت كفوفي دعيت ربي أنه يسوي اللي فيه الخير لنا ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويصبر  خالتي عبير ويعوضها خير ,, ذكرت أن الليلة الجمعه فتحت كتاب الأدعيه وقرأت الدعاء بخشوع ...
حنين..دخلت الغرفه وأنا أسمعها تقرأ آخر مقطع من الدعاء ...
((فَإِلَيْكَ يارَبِّ نَصَبْتُ وَجْهِي ، وَإِلَيْكَ يارَبِّ مَدَدْتُ يَدِي ، فَبِعِزَّتِكَ أَسْتَجِبْ لِي دُعائِي ، وَبَلِّغْنِي مُنايَ ، وَلاتَقْطَعْ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ رَجائِي ، وَاكْفِنِي شَرَّ الجِنِّ وَالاِنْسِ مِنْ أعْدائِي . ياسَرِيعَ الرِّضا إِغْفِرْ لِمَنْ لايَمْلِكُ إِلا الدُّعأَ ،فَإِنَّكَ فَعَّالٌ لِما تَشأُ ، يامَنْ إِسْمُهُ دَوأٌ ، وَذِكْرُهُ شِفأٌ ، وَطاعَتُهُ غِنىً ، إِرْحَمْ مَنْ رَأسُ مالِهِ الرَّجأُ وَسِلاحُهُ البُكأُ ، ياسَابِغَ النِّعَمِ ، يادافِعَ النِّقَمِ ، يانُورَ المُسْتَوْحِشِينَ فِي الظُّلَمِ ، ياعالِماً لايُعَلَّمُ ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَأَفْعَلْ بِي ماأَنْتَ أَهْلُهُ ، وَصَلَّى اللّهُ عَلى رَسُولِهِ وَالاَئِمَّةِ المَيامِينَ مِنْ آلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَسْلِيما))
رانيه..قفلت الكتاب وأنا أحس براحه عقب ما خلصت من الدعاء ضميت الكتاب لصدري ,, رفعت راسي أنتبهت لحنين أبتسمت لها ...
حنين: تقبل الله
رانيه: منا ومنك
حنين: كان قلتي أنك بتقرأين الدعاء كان أجي أسمعك
رانيه: وش دعوه تسمعيني صوتي مو حلوو
حنين: بالعكس شي رهيييييب
رانيه: تسلمين ,, عبير طلعت من غرفتها؟
حنين: لاوالله للحين ما أشوف عسى بس دعيتي لنا
رانيه: أكيد وأنا أقدر أنساكم
حنين: الله يخليك لنا
رانيه: طلعو خلاتي؟
حنين: مو كلهم أم فارس ومشاعل وأمك هنا والباقي طلعو وخواتك وبنات خالتك أم فارس كمان موجودين
رانيه: تأقلمتي ع الوضع مع خلاتي وبنات خالتي
حنين: أي ماشاء الله ينحبون كأني أعرفهم من زمان
رانيه: من ذوقك ,, حنين أبي أروح لعبور بس مو عارفه كيف أقابلها
حنين: إذا كنتي متوتره وماتقدرين تمسكين نفسك لاتروحين لها حاولي تهدأين وبعدين روحي لها
رانيه: أيه أنا قلت بروح لها إذا طلعو كلهم
حنين: أيوة كذا خليك قويه
رانيه: ههههه نقوم الصاله نجلس معاهم؟
حنين..رحت مع رانيه الصاله ياحليلها هالبنت ع ضحكها وهبالها إلا اني أكتشفت اليوم أكتشاف خطير أنها حساسه بالمره ,, جلسنا في الصاله كنت أحس أني جالسه مع أهلي كانو يتكلمون بدون قيود كنت جاسه بين لمى ورانيه سمعت صوت رجولي ماميزته تغطيت وعدلت جلستي ...
فتحي: السلام عليكم
محد رد السلام غير أم فارس-أم مشاري: وعليكم السلام
فتحي ببرود: من ميت عندكم؟
مشاعل بتأفأف: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
فتحي: خير وش صاير ؟!!
أم فارس وقفت له بهدوء: ياخوي اليوم كنا نزين لملكة عبير وسمعنا أن مطر خطب والأسبوع الجاي وملكته
فتحي بنفس البرود: خير يعني الرجال يبي يخطب !!
أفراح قامت بعصبيه: شنو اللي الرجال يبي يخطب ع الأقل يقولون لنا يعطونا خبر مو يخلونا تحت الأمر الواقع وأحنا نزين ومبسوطين يصدمونا
فتحي: مو ملزومين يقولون لكم أهم شي العروس والمعرس يدرون الله يبارك لهم هذا بدال ماتفرحون لهم
ليلى بطناز: أبشرك راح أكون أول الحضور وراح أرقص في ملكتهم "قامت وقفلت وراها الباب بقوووة"
فتحي: صدق ماعندها أحترام لخالها ماكأني أكبر منها يما فيها شي لو الولد يبي يخطب؟
جهان اللي كانت قباله: ياخي أفهم محد معترض ع خطوبته الله يبارك له بس أحنا معترضين ع الطريقه اللي وصلنا فيها الخبر
فتحي مسك يدها وقال بحده: قصـــري صوتك
جهان: آآآه أترك يدي
فارس دخل ع صرخة جهان مسك يد فتحي وقال: بعد عن أختي
فتحي: أوووو خريج فرنسا وصل ,, لايكون أنت يامثقف معترض ع الطريقه
فارس: خالي لو سمحت أحترم حالك ما أبي أغلط لأنك أكبر مني
فتحي طلع بعصبيه وهو يتحرطم: يعني الولد بيخطب لازم يستأذن منهم
فارس قرب من جهان: جهان توجعك يدك؟
جهان وهي شوي وتبكي: لا "طلعت جوالها من شنطتها"
أم تركي: يايما ياجهان لاتطلعين من بيتنا زعلانه
جهان أبتسمت غصب عنها: كلي راضيه عنك يا أغلى الغاليات بس تعبانه شوي بروح بيتنا أنتظر ثامر
أم مشاري: أنتظريه هنا أنا ياذوبك تقومين ماعليك من خالك
جهان بكذب: باخد لي أغراض من البيت "وطلعت"
أم فارس: فارس يما ألحق أختك هي حامل ماتصلح لها لعصبيه
فارس..طلعت وراء جهان وأنا من جد معصب وش هالخال اللي مايبرد قلب حد ,, والله زين سوت جهان يوم طلعت لاتدخل العقربه مرته وترمي عليها كلمة من هنا ولا من هناك ,, شفتها وافقه عند الباب عرفت أنها ناسيه المفتاح فتحت لها الباب ودخلت وراها ...
فارس: لا تضايقين نفسك ولا شي 
جهان: بالعكس أصلاً كنت حاسه أن الكل ظالم خالي فتحي ومرته ع كلامهم عنهم واليوم تأكدت أن الكل ع حق وما أعتب عليه إذا هذي سوايا مرته في أخته وهو ساكت
فارس: جدي حده متضايق
جهان: من اللي مو متضايق يافارس خليها ع ربك الله يعوضها إن شاء الله
فارس: إن شاء الله ,, كيفها عبير؟
جهان: من سمعت الخبر دخلت غرفتها بهدوووء وللحين ماطلعت
فارس: الله يعينها "قال يغير الموضوع: كيف البيبي؟
جهان: الحمد لله يسأل عن خاله
فارس: هههههه خاله بعد يسأل عنه ويستناه يشرف
جهان: يلا مابقى شي "رن جوالها وقالت تستأذن: يلا جا ثامر
فارس وقف معاها وأخد شنطتها يوصلها لها: الله يسلمك مو تضايقين نفسك
جهان: تطمن عطيني شنطتي
فارس: بوصلها لك وبسلم ع ثامر بالمره
في نفس المكان في سيارة سيف ,, حنين..ركبت السيارة محتاره مو عارفه وش أقول لو من وين أبتدي سلمت وأحترمت سكوت سيف شفت عيونه تايهه وباين أنه متضايق حطيت يدي ع فخده وقلت...
حنين: حبيبـــي
سيف: همممـ
حنين: الله يعوضها خير إن شاء الله لاتضايق نفسك
سيف: إن شاء الله
حنين..خيم الصمت السيارة مرة ثانيه لفيت وجهي شفت سيف لاف عند بيتنا أستعديت عشان أنزل من السيارة وقبل أسكر الباب دخلت نص جسمي وحطيت يدي ع يد سيف وقلت...
حنين: في أمان الله حبيبي ,, أنتبه لنفسك لاتسرع
سيف..هزيت راسي لها وأنا مبتسم ع أهتمامها فيني وخوفها علي الله لايحرمني منها ,, لفيت الدركسون للبيت وأنا أحس نفسي تعباااان من رجعتي من الدوام وأنا في بيت جدي أساعدهم والخبر صدمنا ,, يلا الله يعوضها خير ...

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

الساعه 8:30م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
جاسر..بعد ماجلست في المجلس وأنا أغصب نفسي ع الكلام أنتهت الجلسه ع خير والحمد لله ,, توزعو أخواني ورجال خواتي وأبوي دخل يرتاح وأنا دخلت البيت كلهم طلعو مافيه إلا مشاعل ورنوش موجودين في الصاله سلمت عليهم ورحت لعند غرفة عبير طقيت الباب مرة ومرتين وثلاث ماردت خفت وقمت أوسوس فتحت الباب لقيته مفتوح شفتها ع السرير ضامه رجلينها لصدرها بصت وسرحانه ناديتها ...
عبير بصوت مبحوح: هلا جاسر
جاسر: ممكن أدخل؟
عبير وهي تتحاشى تناظر في عيونه: تفضل
جاسر جلس قبالها ع السرير: عبير تبكين!!!!!
عبير..ماتحملت سؤاله طول الفتره اللي راحت وأنا أضغط ع نفي بالقوة ماسكه نفسي لا أبكي , كنت أسمع تعليقاتهم ع الموضوع وتهديأهم لأمي والكلام اللي قاله فتحي مع كل كلمه ينزف جرحي أكثر لقيت جاسر ضامني لصدره وهو يهدأني ...
جاسر..صعب علي أشوف أختي اللي هي روحي الثانيه أقرب إنسانه لي تبكي!! ماتحملت دموعها ضميتها لصدري كان نفسي أسوي أي شي عشان لاتطيح دمعه من عينها كان ودي لو أقتل هالمطر ولا أشوف دمعه في عين عبير قلت أهدأها ...
جاسر: ماعليش حبيبتي الله يعوضك خير الحمد لله أن أحنا عرفناه من البدايه أنه كذا قبل ترتبطين فيه
عبير وهي تشاهق في البكي: جاسر محد فاهمني محد فاهم شعوري الكل ع باله أني أبكي لأني أبي أتزوج "سكتت هي تشهق في البكي"
جاسر بحنان: فضفضي أنا جاسر أخوك أسمعك
عبير وهي لازالت تشاهق في البكي: جاسر أنت أكثر واحد عارف أني ترددت كثير في هالموضوع لأني مو مستعجله ع الزواج ولأني ما أبي أتقرب من نهى أكثر
جاسر: هذي نهى ماتحس دام الشي جا من طرفها الحمد لله أنك تخلصتي منه قبل تتقربين منها أكثر
عبير: مو سالفة أتقرب منها أكثر أو أني مستعجله ع الزواج أنت لو تفكر فيها تخيل الناس اللي عزموهم والزينه المعلقه ع البيت في دقايق كل شي ينتهي ومحد يعرف شنو السبب , الكل بيجي في باله أنه سمع عني شي ولا وش اللي خلاه ينهي كل شي خلال يوم وليلة الكل راح يشك فيني
جاسر ضمها مرة ثانيه: خلاص حبيبتي أهم شي أنتي واثقه من نفسك والناس ماترضى ع شي وتدور شي تتكلم عليه , أنسي السالفه وتخيليها حلم مزعج وكأنك صحيتي منه مثل الحلم تصحين منه وكل شي ينتهي
عبير: إذا أنا تخيلتها حلم ونسيت تتوقع أن الناس بيتخيلونها حلم وبينسون!!
جاسر: عبير حبيبتي لاتفكرين بس في نفسك ولا بس في كلام الناس فكري في أمي وأبوي وخواتي وبنات خواتي كلنا نحبك وبنتضايق إذا شفناك متضايقه صيري عبير الحبوبه المرحه اللي شوفتها مبتسمه تبهج القلب
فتحي فتح الباب وناظرهم من فوق لتحت وقال بعصبيه: وين جالسين حنا!! ضامها وشوي وتنام معاها أستح ع وجهك رجال وش طولك وش عرضك تغلط مع أختك
جاسر قام بعصبيه: كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه , وبعدين رجال وش طولك وش عرضك تشك في أخوانك أختي متضايقه جلست معاها أهديها فيها شي؟
فتحي: لا ياحلوو ياخوفي بس تشوفها مرة ثانيه متضايقه و........
جاسر صرخ فيه وهو رافع يده: أحترررررررم نفسك ع الأقل أستح ع وجهك حس لأختك اللي قبل ملكتها بيوم يوصلها خبر أن اللي خاطبها الأسبوع الجاي ملكته كله يهون إلا مرتك العقربه اللي معانا في البيت ولا فكرت حتى تعطينا خبر أن بيت خالتها ألغو الموضوع
مشاعل ورانيه سمعو الصراخ وراحو عند غرفة عبير , دقايق وأبو تركي وأم تركي جو وراهم ...
أبو تركي: بــــــــــــــــــــس
فتحي: يبا هذا ولدك مو محترم نفسه يغلط علي وعلى مرتي , غير جلسته مع "وهو يأشر ع عبير: هذي وكأنها مرته
أبو تركي: هذا كلامك لي وأنا أبوك أحترم الشيب اللي في راسي تتهاوش مع أخوانك قدامي وكأني بزر ماله أحترام تخليني أغلط عليك وأهزأك وأولادك صارو طولي "فتحي طلع وقفل الباب وراه بقوووه"
جاسر باس راس أبوه: آسف يبا وحقك علي
أبو تركي: لا تتأسف ولا شي ياولدي
جاسر: راضي علي يالغالي؟
أبو تركي: هو أنا أقدر أزعل
مشاعل قالت تغير الجو: قام يتغزل أبو تركي أطلــــــــع يالغزل
أم تركي: هههههه وكيفها بنتي الصغيره؟
عبير أبتسمت: الحمد لله
مشاعل وقفت جنب جاسر: ضاع كرتنا ياجسور
رانيه: ههههههههههه دورنا أنا وعبورة نتدلع أنتو شيبتو
عبير..ردت روحي لمن شفتهم حولي ويخففون عني حسيت أن عندي ناس يحسون لي ويهتمون لي , فديت رنوش نامت معي مشاركه وجدانيه خخخخ ياحليلها ع رجتها إلا أنها حساسه صايره أنا أهدأ منها ...

"مابنكسر صابر لو فرصتي تمضي ..
والحظ لو عاثر بصنع أنا حظي ..
لو تنثر أحلامي برجع أرتبها ..
لو تصعب أيامي بعيش وما أحسبها ..
يامسهل الدنيا مهما تعاندنا ..."

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

تم بحمد الله الجزء العشرون
((هذا الجزء
-بسام وأقتناعه أنه يطلق شهد وسفره للخارج تتوقعون شنو ينتظره؟وشهد شنو ينتظرها وكيف راح تكون حياتها بدون بسام؟
-بيت أبو تركي وصدمتهم بإلغاء أهل مطر الملكه بدون لايعطونهم خبر ,, عبير تتوقعون كيف راح تكون نفسيتها؟
-فتحي وعدم مبلاته ,, تتوقعون إلغاء خطبة مطر وعبير , نهى لها يد فيه؟
-قرب الإختبارات النهائيه اللي كل ما أقتربت زادت معاها دقات قلب أبطالنا وبذات رزان لأن بعد الإمتحانات باسبوع راح تكون ملكتها ...
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرآآآحب..ْْ}ْْْ
   الباارت رووعهـ >> :bigsmile: 
        (:>> اكيد اني مستعدهـ للنهاااااايهـ>>:)

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ياهلآ مجنونه ,,’’

مرورك الأروووع

عسى بس نخلص قبل زنقة الدراسه

وتطمني النهايه ماخليت شي في قلبي ماكتبته هع

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الحادي والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-أنقضاء الأسبوع الأول من الإمتحانات النهائيه ع خير ع خير وقرب موعد ملكة رزان وفيصل
-تم طلاق شهد بكامل الإجراءات
-تحسن نفسية عبير عقب إلغاء موضوع خطبتها
-تعالو معاي نشوف حال أبطالنا في يوم السبت الأسبوع الثاني
تابعونا))
"أحبك لوتصير آهات ودمــوع..وأحــزان*..أحبك لوتصير الماي واتوسلك عطــشان*..أحبك لوتصير الموت والتابوت والدفــان*"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 2:40ص في فيلا ناصر ...
دانا..قفلت الكتاب ع الجزء اللي وصلت له وتمددت ع السرير وحسيت بتعب , مدري وش فيني من بدأت الإمتحانات وأنا دوم تعبانه حتى رحت المستشفى الأمس عطوني مغدي كانو يبون يرقدوني بس الحمد لله بابا أقتنع أنه يطلعني ع مسؤوليته , حتى ماما ماتنام تجلس معاي الفجر تشوف طلباتي خواتي اللي معاي في نفس البيت ما أشوفهم ورزون كالعاده دوم معي إذا في مادة نحتاج أن كل وحدة تشرح للثانيه ننام سوا وإذا مانمنا مع بعض تنواصل بالجوال وشي أساسي كلنا البنات نتواصل بالجوال مع بعض كل وحدة تشجع الثانيه ونغير جو شوي حلوة أيام الإمتحانات تعب بس بنفتقد هالشعور لأن آخر سنه لنا ,, شفت رقم رزون ورديت ...
دانا: هلا والله وين وصلتي؟
رزان وصوتها متغير: في الفصل قبل الأخير وأنتي؟
دانا: أنا باقي لي درسين وأوصل لك أنتظريني بذاكرهم عشان نبدأ مع بعض
رزان وهي شوي وتبكي: مدري وش فيني مو قادره أذاكر مليت محد معاي في البيت كل شوي أنزل أشوف ماما تصلي صلاة الليل تحت , ماعندي حد يذاكر معاي في البيت مو حاسه بأجواء الإمتحانات
دانا: ياقلبي كان جيتي معاي هو نفس يوم اختبار الكيمياء مع بعض بس كل وحدة تذاكر في غرفه بروحها
رزان: حتى ولو بس أحس أن في حد معاي أسمع صوت أحس أن مو بس أنا اللي أذاكر
دانا: يلا عن العيارة بكرة واللي بعده وخلاص بتعدي هالسنه ع خير مضى الكثير مابقى إلا القليل
رزان: الله يعين , صحيح صرتي أوكي الحين؟
دانا: أيوه بكره بعد بروح المستشفى يعطوني مغدي
رزان: الله يعينك قلبو ذكرتيني بحالتي أيام اختبارات نصف السنه
دانا: عاد أحنا لازم , يلا بروح آكل لي شي عشان أكمل مذاكره
رزان: طيب وإذا خلصتي رني علي بشوف باقي البناتوه عشان أتشجع
دانا: هههههه أوكي ياقلبي بااي
رزان: باايو "وقفلت"
فضيله ببتسامه: ها حبيبتي كيف المذاكره معك؟
دانا: الحمد لله ماشي حالي , ليه مانمتي للحين؟
فضيله: كنت أصلي صلاة الليل وما بقى شي ع الأذان قلت خل أنتظره
دانا: تقبل الله عسى بس دعيتي لنا
فضيله: أكيد ياماما , توني الحين رحت تطمنت ع خواتك ملوك نامت وعهوده لسه تذاكر
دانا: الله يوفق لهم يارب
فضيله: آآآميــن ,, تحبي أسوي لك شي تاكلينه؟
دانا: توني أخطط أني أنزل أسوي لي شي آكله أغير جوي زهقت من المذاكره
فضيله: طيب حبيبتي إذا أحتجتي أي شي أنا في الغرفه أصلي
دانا: ماتقصرين يما
دانا..خخخخخخ هذا حالي أيام الإختبارات ما أذاكر إلا في المطبخ وأنا آكل ع قول البنات ياليت لو يبين فيني ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
بعيد عن الشرقية وأهلها في فرنسا ...
فهد..اليوم وناستي لاتوصف أخيراً خلصت دراستي ما أرتاح قلبي إلا يوم أستلمت وثيقتي ,, تونا راجعين من حفل تخرجي أنا وفيصل فتحت باب الشقه وشغلت التلفزيون وحطيت الاب ع روجولي والشيبات جنبي ...
فيصل: يادافع البلاء مفجوع مافي إلا أنت في الدنيا تخرجت!!
فهد وهو ياكل: وش عليك أنت خل أستانس
فيصل: آآآخ ياقلبي بقى ع ملكتي أسبوع و3 أيام
فهد: ههههههه ياخي ريح نفسك وقول أسبوعين إلا 4أيام
فيصل: أنقلع عني أنا أبي أقصر المده وأنت تطولها علي كفايه أني بنتظر بعد أختباراتها أسبوع
فهد: الله رحم بحال أختي أن الشركه أخروك ولا كان تخلص أمتحاناتها من هنا وتملك فيها من طووواااالي
فيصل: أنت نحيس 
فهد: ههههههه أقول جب لا أوريك النحاسه ع أصول
فيصل: عاد أنت ورشود قصرتو الأمس بغيت أرتكب فيكم جريمه ع نذالتكم "قال يقلد راشد: عمتي مايصير تخيلي مسكين فيصل يوصل يوم ويوم ثاني الملكه لازم يرتاح
فهد: ههههههههههههههههههه يعجبني ولد الخاله "قال يقلد عصبية فيصل: أنت وش حارك عساني لو أموت مالك شغل أنا أبي أملك بعد ما أوصل بيوم
فيصل: جب أنت الثاني "قال يقلد فهد: وهو الصادق راشد أنا أعرف فيصل مايرتاح إلا بعد المشوار بسنه ع الأقل , "رجع صوته طبيعي: عجيز قدامك ما أقول إلا مالت عليك لكن أردها لك
فهد: ليش محتر يعني الملكه وتحددت ع رايك خلاص أعفو وأصفح
فيصل: أوريك لكن أعفو وأصفح هاااا
فهد: قوم بس سوي لي العشاء
فيصل: ياسلام خادم عنددك؟
فهد: أحترمني أنا نسيبك يالجلف ولا ترى والله.........
فيصل يمثل أنه خاف: لالالا تكفى
فهد: ضربتك ع الوتر الحساس ها
فيصل: مشكلتي طيب والكل مستغل طيبتي
فهد: عدال ياطيب أنت قوم بس خليني أكلم أختي براحتي
فيصل: سلم عليها
فهد: كان تطلع من المسن خليها إذا ملكتو سلم عليها كثر ماتبي
نك فهد.. @المهندس فهد@
نك رزان.. "حسبـ..الدنيآ مثل أمي أزعلها وترضيني...ـت"
فهد: بآآآآآكـ
رزان: ولكموو نور المسن
فهد: منور فيك
رزان: وين كنت إن شاء الله؟
فهد: خطيبك أذاني بالموت تركني
رزان أنمغص بطنها لطاريه بس كتبت: أهااا
فهد: غريبه شابكه هالوقت
رزان: توني راجعه من المدرسه الحين بكره آخر يوم
فهد: أهاا
.تقدمين زين؟
رزان: أيوة الحمد لله
فهد: أيوة خيه أرفعي راسي
رزان: مايهمك أكيد
فهد: صحيح من وين شابكه أسمع راشد يقول لابتوبك عنده!!
رزان: أيوة عنده أخترب مع الإمتحانات يدور مصلحتي
.خخخخخخ
فهد: ههههههه 
.من وين شابكه؟
رزان: من الجهاز اللي في غرفتي
فهد: مو فيه صورك (فيس احباط)
رزان: أيوة لاتخاف حظرت كل اللي عندي في المسن بس أنت وبنات العمه يعني ناس واثقه فيهم ومو داخله بالجهاز مكان غير المسن
فهد: أنتبهي خيه
رزان: أكيد منتبهه أصلاً أنا شابكه , أنتظر الصلاة شوي وبقوم
فهد: برب شوي بروح دورة المياة تكرمين
رزان: تيت
فيصل..يآآآي فهدو قام من ع الجهاز بشوف وش كاتب قرأت المحادثه , بسرعه جبت السي دي اللي عندي والفلاش سرقت الصور اللي في جهاز رزان كلهم ببرنامج عندي في سي دي دخلتهم في الفلاش وبعدت ع لابتوب فهود كنت متأكد أنه ماطلع من دورة المياة ((تكرمون)) , دخلت غرفتي سحبت الورقه اللي في الفلاش وكتبت عليها "يكفيني أحس بوجود صورك حولي بدون لا أشوفهم.. مثل العطر يكفي عن الشوف شمه!!" ,تركت الورقه ودخلت الورقة في الفلاش بروحها رديت سحبتها قرأت الكلام اللي كتبته ورديت تركت الورقة ودخلت في الفلاش إذا ملكت بشوفهم ماراح أشوف الصور قبل أملك وهذا عهد بيني وبين نفسي , قمت أتحمم حاس أني مو طايق نفسي ...
فهد..لاحول الله الواحد مايمديه يتهنى حتى في دورة المياه دقايق بس وطس فصول يسبح أففف أنا جوعان ما كأني متعشي قبل شوي خخخخ , تعودنا في فرنسا ع كثرة الأكل نتعشى مرتين ثلاث دخلت سويت فصول , سويت حفله جلست أطقطق باب دورة المياه وأنا أغني وأستهبل ...
فهد: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كلللللللللللووووووووووووش ,, يامعيريس وعين الله تراه الحمار يمشي والحمير يمشون وراه
فيصل: ههههههههههههه , بتحمم تعشى أنت بالعافيه
فهد: بنتظرك يلا أخلص
فيصل: ربع ساعه بالكثير
فهد..أمري لله بنتظره وش وراي دراسه وخلصت هو مسكين اللي عنده دوام من الصباح خخخخ يوم لك ويوم عليك , جلست أحوس في مكتب فصول شفت فلاش خل أفتحها عن الزهق دخلتها في الاب وحطيته ع رجلي وفتحت الفلاش مافيها إلا ملف صور فتحته !!!! فتحت عيوني ع وسعها وأنا أشوف صورة أختي رزان جالسه ع المسبح بمايوه وحاطه رجل ع رجل وتاكل سينبون وهي تضحك معقــــــــــــول!!!! قلت يمكن صورة بالغلط أنتقلت للصورة الثانيه شفت صورة ريان يبوس رزان في خدها , خلاص مو قادر أستوعب , سحبت للصورة اللي بعدها كانت صورة لرزان جالسه ع المرجحانه وضامه دبدوب وهي تبتسم , أنتقلت للصورة اللي بعدها لقيت صورة لرزان صاحيه من النوم وتفرك عينها ,شلت الفلاش وطقيت باب دورة المياة ع فيصل أبي أفهم السالفه قام يستهبل علي خديت لابتوبي ورحت قفلت علي باب غرفتي كيف صور رزان وصلت لفيصل أختي وعارفها زين مستحيل تسوي هالشي , فيصل فيه هبال مزح جرئه بس مين اللي بيعطه صور رزان معقول وحدة من خواته !! سحبت الورقة اللي في الفلاش قرأت المكتوب فيها "يكفيني أحس بوجود صورك حولي بدون لا أشوفهم.. مثل العطر يكفي عن الشوف شمه!!" ,, تركت الورقة ودخلت داخل الفلاش , تطمت أن فيصل ماشاف الصور قبل الملكه بس من وين وصلته الصور؟!! حطيت الفلاش في درجي وقفلته وطلعت بره ولا كأن شي صاير شفت فيصل ينشف شعره من المرايا رحت له غرفته جلست أحوس في أغراضه كالعاد . شفت السي دي حق سارق الصور سألته ...
فهد: وش لك في سارق الصور؟
فيصل: أبد بس حبيت أهبل في واحد من الشباب نكشف فضايحه
فهد: هههههه ,, عن أذنك
فيصل: تعال الحين بنتعشى
فهد: طيب دقايق
فهد..رحت غرفتي الحين تطمنت أن الصور ماوصلت في فيصل عن طريق حد لكن يافيصل بخليك تتعلم درس ماتنساه ع تهورك لو حد دخل الغرفه وخدا الفلاش كان راحت فيها أختي , خليت الفلاش في غرفتي وطلعت ولا كأن شي صاير شفت فيصل يدور شي ...
فهد: وش تدور؟
فيصل: في فلاش لي مدري مين شالها
فهد بكذب: ترى العامل اللي ينظف توه طالع
فيصل بصدمه: كيـــــــــــــف!!
فهد بلا مبالاه: وش فيك الرجال جا وخليته يدخل ياخد الأكياس
فيصل: ومن متى تخليه يدخل أنت عارف أني إذا طلعت باطلع الأكياس معي وهو يجي ياخدهم
فهد: والله عاد دخل وخلص وخدا الأكياس
فيصل وهو قريب يبكي: والفلاش اللي ع مكتبي؟
فهد: مدري عنها ماشفتها
فيصل: فيها أشياء مهمه
فهد: ياخي حافظ ع أغراضك شي مهم تحطه ع المكتب كذا , أنت عارف أن الشباب في أي وقت يجون الشقه وأنت مو واثق في الكل والشيطان شاطر
فيصل: فهد قول إن شاء الله ألاقي الفلاش فيها شي مهم لو ما لاقيتها راح أأجل موعد رحلتنا
فهد: إن شاء الله , بس ماقلت لي شنو فيها؟
فيصل: مو وقته بعدين أقول لك بس تكفى حاول تساعدني ألاقيها
فهد: إن شاء الله
فيصل..تضايقت من قلب حتى مو عارف أركز ع شي حتى الأكل مو راضي يدخل في فمي كيف صور رزان اللي أنا ماشفتهم يشوفهم حد غيري أنا غبي ليه مافكرت قبل أسرقهم ياربي تفرجها قبل موعد رحلتنا ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 1:20ص ع البحر ...
جاسر: أول مرة أشوف الكورنيش كذا
فارس: ههههههه خوب كل الناس عندهم امتحانات إلا أحنا
عبير: وش بقى خلاص اليوم آخر يوم تعالو بكره هالوقت شوفو الكورنيش ههههه يبي لي أصوره اليوم وأرد أصورة بكره وأكتب الفرق
جاسر: الله يغربلك ياعبور هذا وقت نطلع فيه
عبير: لاحول بتمنون علي بهالطلعه
فارس: لا وش دعوه كم خاله صغيرة عندي أنا
عبير: هههههه أصبغني بهالكلام بس تجي الخطيبه يروح كل هالكلام هباءاً منثورا
فارس: مايروح وقسم والخطيبه لازم تكون ع ذوقك
عبير تناظره بنص عين: مو أنت أخترتها وخلصت
فارس: هههههههههههههههه أي أخترتها بس أهم شي هي عاجبتك؟
عبير: أي والله خوش بنت لو أنت ما أخترتها كان أنا أخترتها لك
جاسر: ماعندها خوات مني مناك
عبير: ههههههههههههه ليش ناويين تشبكون العائله الكريمه كلها
فارس: ههههههه أخاف بس جسور بعد كم سنه تتغير ألقابنا نصير أولاد الــ*****
عبير: أقول أخطب البنت لاتروح عليك
فارس: في الإجازه إن شاء الله راح أخطبها الحين هي أختبارات الله يوفقها
جاسر: ماشاء الله سمعت رنوش تقول أنها الثانيه ع الشرقيه
فارس: وأنت وش لقفك تسمع أخبارها
جاسر: هههههههه ياخي سمعت وش أسوي يعني أسد أذني إذا سمعت طاريها !!
فارس: أيه سد أذنك
عبير: بصراحه أحس شكلي معاكم تحفـــــه
فارس: ههههههههه إذا شافونا الناس بيفكرون أنا زوجك وجسور ولدنا
جاسر ضربه ع راسه بخفه: يانذل أنت حتى أبوي يبين كأنه ولدك طول وعرض
فارس: صل ع نبيك لابكره أجلس من النوم نحفان وقصران
جاسر: هههههههههههههههههههه مافي أمل
فارس: خلاص أحرجتني لاتخليني أسوي رجيم
عبير: يااااي يابو الرجيم أنت , أصلاً أنت مافيك لحمه أحس أن عظمك كذا عريض
جاسر: لا إله إلا الله حتى عظمك قاسته
عبير: وش عليك أنت ولد أختي وكيفي
فارس: عقبال الخطيب
عبير: أقول جب بس جب , خله نايم في بيتهم لايجي أحسن
جاسر: تخيل فروس لو تتزوج عبور كان نضيع يصير ماعندنا حد نتهاوش معاه
عبير بأسى: وش هالأخو ع بالي بيقول ماعندنا وجه حلو نصبح فيه وحدة تسأل عنا أثاريه يفكر في الهواش!! الله يكون في عوني
فارس: ههههههههه نمزح عبور
عبير: أنت يمكن تمزح إلا هذا
فارس: لاوالله مايستغني عنك حتى أنه ذاك اليوم مو راضي تنامين مع بيت خالتي أم مشاري عشان مايسهر بروحه
عبير: عارفه بس مين يعترف يقول عناد طاخ في راسي ما أخليك تنامين هناك وهو أساساً مايبي يسهر بروحه
فارس: صاااااااااااااااااااادوه
جاسر عطى فارس نظرة: أنت أبد ماتعرف تغبي شي محد يقول لك شي
فارس طقطق بلسانه ولف راسه بالنفي: أبد
عبير: خاطري في آيسكريم من باسكن
جاسر: لاحول الله , الله بلانا بأخت ماتشبع
عبير: محد طلبك أنا أبي آيسكريم من يد ولد أختي حبيبي فروووسي
فارس: وأنا أقدر أردك تــــم
جاسر: يلايلا خل نمشي لاتمسكنا الهيئه
عبير: شنو هو ع كيفهم يمسكوننا بنت جايه الكورنيش مع ولد أختها وأخوها فيها شي؟
فارس: ههههه لامافيها شي بس الوقت متأخر خل نفرفر بالسيارة
جاسر: بتطردنا الوالده من البيت هي موصيتنا لانتأخر
عبير: خل الوالده علي
فارس: خطيرة أنتي طالعه ع ولد أختك
عبير: أفا عليك أعجبك
جاسر بمزح: الهيئه اللي في البيت أن مسكتنا عز الله مانمنا
عبير: وش عليك منه أهم شي أستأذنا من أمي وأبوي ماقالو شي هو يسد حلقه وينطم ماله حكم علي
فارس: سبحان مغير الأحوال عبير اللي تلعن خامسنا إذا حشينا الحين تحش !! سبحانه جلت قدرته
عبير تغيرت نبرة صوتها: اللي شفته منه ومن مرته مو قليل "سكتتو فترة"
جاسر قال يقلبها مزح: شكلنا ماراح نداوم بكره ع حسابك
فارس: الدوام وأبو الدوام إذا فيها عبور هي تتدلل والكل طزززز
عبير: بعد عمري ولد أختي "شافت نظرات جاسر المسكينه وقالت: الله لايحرمني منكم
فارس: هههههههههههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 1:44ص في شقة خالد وسمانه ...
سمانه صحت مفزوعه..بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ناظرت في الساعه ياربي وش هالنوم اللي نمته دخلت دورة المياة((تكرمون))غسلت وجهي ع السريع مافي وقت آخد دش ,, دخلت المطبخ أبي أشرب مويه عطشااانه فتحت الثلاجه مافيها مويه أففف ياربي وش هالقلة التوفيق ع آخر يوم الثلاجه مليانه عصيرات بس أنا طبعي ماترويني إلا المويه الباارده .. أكيد خالد نسى صناديق المويه تحت , لبست عبايتي بروح أشرب لي مويه قفلت باب الشقة بشووويش وخديت معي جوالي وصلت المطبخ شفت الأنوار مسكره فتحت النور ورحت عند برادة المويه شربت ثلاثه جلاسات موية وراء بعض من العطش سمعت صوت حركه من الروعه طاح جلاس الموية من عندي لفيت شفت عمر أخو خالد وراي عدلت لفتي ورحت لعند الباب طاح قلبي في بطني لمن حصرني عند الجدار وهو شكله سكران قال لي بخبث ...
عمر وهو يتخبط في مشيته: ع وين ياحلوة
سمانه..ما أبي أصارخ لاحد يجلس يشوفني في المطبخ هالوقت وهو جاي عندي شنو بيفهمونها!! قلت بهدووء ...
سمانه: عــ....مــ..ر وخر
عمر ضحك ضحكه خبيثه: كيف أوخر يامرت أخوي وأنتي مرت أخوي ههههه أنتي متزوجه أخوي يمكن يصير نشترك فيك ههههه مو بس خلووود ياخد وحدة مزيونه وأنا لا
سمانه قدرت تتملص من يده بالقووه وركضت ...
عمر بصراخ: تعالي قلت لك تعالي
سمانه ركضت وجت تلف من عند طاولة الطعام عشان تطلع من المطبخ ما أنتبهت للكرسي اللي في طريها من الخوف وطاحت صار نصف جسمها ع الكرسي والنصف الثاني ع الأرض ...
عمر بضحكه شيطانيه: قلت لك ماراح تفرين مني يامرت خلووود
سمانه قاومت ألمها وبعدت عنه: تخسي إلا أنت تلمسني سامع تخسي إلا أنت
سمانه..تقرب لي ماعرفت وين أروح أدافع عن أغلى ماعند البنت بدون تفكير ركبت فوق طاولة الطعام مسك رجلي حسيت أني فقدت توازني غمضت عيني وأنا أتخيل طول المسافه بين الطاوله والأرض حسيت أني ماراح أقوم بعدها سمعت صوت مو غريب علي يصرخ عمـــــــــر وقتها فتحت عيني شفت عمر يهرب مثل الطفل اللي يخاف من حد وهو ماشي دف الكرسي بجسمه الضخم ثواني إلا أنا طايه ع الكرسي آآآآه مسند الكرسي أنرز لي في ظهري بكيت مدري من الألم لو من الخوف لو من الدنيا اللي مو راضيه تضحك لي أنتبهت لنفسي خفت حد يجي يشوفني جمعت قطع جوالي المتناثره ع كبر المطبخ وشلت كتابي ورقيت الدرج ,, حاولت أنسى اللي صار عشان أذاكر لأن بكره آخر يوم ...
في نفس المكان ,, خالد..مدري ليه من سمعت باب الشقه ينفتح لا إرادي بعد ربع ساعه قمت من السرير ورحت وراها حسيت أنها محتاجتني شفت عمر النذل صرخت فيه علمته الأدب بكم طراق وهزأته تهزيئه محترمه وبعدها رحت المطبخ مالقيت سمانه قرصني قلبي خفت لاياخدها واحد من هالنذول اللي يسهرون مع عمر دورت عليها في كل البيت مثل المجنون يوم تأكدت أنها مو موجوده فتحت باب الشقه سمعت صوتها تذاكر ,, قفلت باب دورة المياة عشان تفكرني طالع من دورة المياة ولا تحس أني بمسك شي عليها ولا بعايرها بشي خليها تذاكر بهدووء ,, رحت عند غرفتها ناطرت من الجزء المفتوح من الباب تطمن عليها ورحت أكمل نومي عشان بعد شوي تصحيني للصلاة ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 7:33ص في فيلا نورة ((الله يرحمها)) كانو الثلاثي متجمعين ...
رؤى اللي توها واصله: السلام عليكم
هنادي-ريهام: وعليكم السلام
رؤى: ياربي اليوم صحينا متأخرين وتوه رائد طالع
ريهام: الله يعين , سمعت صوت ريوف تبكي قلت باخدها من عندك بس خفت تزعجك
رؤى: آآآآآه ومين اللي ماسمعها تبكي الساعه 1 الفجر رحنا معاها المستشفى
هنادي: الله يعينكم الأطفال لازم يمرضون في هالسن حتى جسوم تجيه أيام كذا ماينام لي
رؤى: اللي باط كبدي أني سهرانه وتعبانه وأنصاف الليالي من مستشفى لمستشفى ولا هو تارس عينهم كل ع بالهم أني متعبه ولدهم
ريهام: لايهمك ولا تحطين في بالك ولا شي أهم شي علاقتك مع زوجك
رؤى: وربي الوضع يطفش مليت دوم ع بالهم أني ما أفهم حتى لو أول بنت عندي صارو عندي قبل أولاد أخواني صح أو لأ؟
هنادي-ريهام: صح
رؤى: خلوها ع ربكم
هنادي: شنو يقول رائد إذا سمعهم يتكلمون عليك؟
رؤى: يسكت مايتدخل بس حده متضايق
ريهام: أحسن ترى أنه يسكت عشان لايقولون حرضتي ولدهم عليهم
رؤى: الحمد لله ع كل حال
هنادي: إلا مهيوه وينها؟
رؤى: بتجي إذا طلع أسامه للدوام
مها اللي توها داخله: السلام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
ريهام: ماتنطرين بنت حلاااااااال
مها: هههههههههههه أعترفو وش كنتو تحشون؟
هنادي: أبد بس نسأل عليك
ريهام: وين ريان؟
مها: عند جدته هههه عمتي معصبه فيني صار له أسبوع ماجلس معاهم
رؤى: كويس والله أرتحتي
مها: أي والله , عارفين اليوم بنطلع السوق؟
هنادي: طبعاً ماتشوفيننا مسفرين رهف وشوق
ريهام: هههههه وبنسفر الباقي بعد شوي
مها: خخخ والله لو مايرضعون كان سفرتوهم من زمان
ريهام: كان ودي أسفر روابيوه بس حرام نايمه إذا جلست بسفرها
هنادي: ترى مابقى شي ويطلعون من المدرسه أستعدو
مها: أكشـــــــخ يعني تنتظرون العروس؟
ريهام: هههههههه أيوه
هنادي: من قدهم اليوم آخر يوم يعيدون
رؤى وهي تعدد ع أصابعها: بعد قلبي رزون أكيد مزحومه التجهيز والإمتحانات والقلق...........ألخ>>
مها: هو بس رزان كلنا حايسين من زمان ماصار عندنا مناسبه كذا
هنادي: أي والله فرحه تتورخ (ملكة رزان وفيصل)
مها: أصبري شوي بتنخطب رزان وكللللللللهم بينخطبون وراها
رؤى: أي والله دوم كذا المناسبات كلها تجي مرة وحده والحين بعد خطب فيصل أكيد فهد وراشد بيلحقونه
ريهام: مشكل رشووود مو راضي يخط بالمره
هنادي: كلهم كذا بعدين بتشوفين طوااااالي بيقرر فجئه
مها: زي فيصل تفاجئنا خطبته ماكانت ع البال ولا على الخاطر كان يسولف مع بابا جا طاري رزان فجئه قال أخطبوها لي
هنادي: ههههههههههههههههه فصول تحـــفه
سمعو طقة راشد المميزة ,, راشد: أحم أحم يالله "دخل عقب مالبسو عباياتهم وقال: كيفكم؟
مها: الحمد لله , وأنت من نحش في أخوي تطلع لنا
راشد: ههههههههههه الحش في فصول عباده
هنادي: هههههههه توني أسمع , سمعت النظر إلى الكعبه عباده
راشد: كله واحد نفس الثواب
رؤى: هههههههههههههههههه أستغفر ربك رشوود
راشد: أستغفر الله "ناظر في ريوف اللي ع حضن رؤى: جيبي جيبي بس "أخدها وحملها بيد وحده وعلقها فوووق"
رؤى بصرخه: رشوووووود نزل بنتي 
راشد ناظر إبتسامة ريوف البريئه: قووويه قويه بنت أختي "نزلها وعطاها رؤى"
رؤى ضربته ع كتفه: يالدب بنتي مريضه
راشد: يااااااااي مريضه أنتي ماتدرين إنها إذا تعودت ع هالحركات تقوى بنيتها
هنادي: تكفى لاتقوي بنيتها مانبيها تقوى بنيتها , قوي بنية أولادك
رؤى: أقص يدي إذا يلعب في أولاده كذا
ريهام: هههههههههههه يارب نشوفهم قريب
راشد: عقب عمر طويل
مها وهي تقلده: عقب عمر طويل "رجعت صوتها طبيعي: شيبت سمعنا إن هذي الكلمه للبنات
راشد: أقول هذرتكم ماتخلص بابدل ملابسي وبرجع محلي مافيه إلا الهندي
هنادي: وأنت وش جيبك هالوقت؟
راشد: طفشوني البنات زي الحمير يجون الاب مخترب ويقتلون حالهم في النهايه يطلع مو مشحون ولا وحدة تدق ع الجوال تسوي نفسها تستفسر وهي تتميع
رؤى: وأنت أكيد مستانس
راشد بغرور: أصلاً البنات ميتين علي بس أنا ما أعطيهم وجه
هنادي: أحلف ياشخ توم كروز ع غفله؟
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد بمزح: أقول أنا رايح محلي في مزيونه تنتظرني لا أتأخر عليها
رؤى رمته بالخداديات وحدة وراء الثانيه: قليل الأدب لكن أوريك إذا ماعلمت سلمان ع سوالفك والله لأخليه يقفل محلاتك كلها
راشد طلع وهو يضحك ويحاول يصد الخداديات: ههههه خوب سلمان إذا غابت الهيئه يحل محلهم
ريهام: ههههههههههههههههه رؤى شكلك يقتل ضحك صدقتيه أنتي ماتعرفين رشود وسوالفه صايره كأنك أمي
رؤى: عارفته بس بط مرارتي الدب هذا كلام يقوله
هنادي: ههههههههههه والله أنه حفلة رشود الله يعين اللي بتاخده ع مزحه
دخلو البنات سوا: السلام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
مها: ها قدمتو زين؟
دانا: خليني ساكته أحسن
عهد: وأنتي متى قلتي أنك حليتي زين مدري كيف يطلعون الدرجات
رزان: ياويلي يدي ع قلبي لين ماتطلع النسبه
هنادي: أنتي يدك ع قلبك لين ماتطلع النسبه ويدك ع قلبك لين ماتملكين الله يعينك بجد حالتك صعبه
ريهام: ههههههههههههه ياقلبي أختي , ليه تأخرتو؟
رزان: رحنا البيت بدلنا ملابسنا وعباياتنا وتحممنا
مها: كويس ومتى إن شاء الله بنروح؟
دانا: صح نسينا نسيم ع الباب
رؤى: هههههههههههههههههه مسكين الحين بنطلع وهو يتحرطم
ريهام: يذبحني إذا ترحطم مقدر أسكت
رزان: بالعكس يكسر خاطري
مها بمزح: قومو قومو لا ينكسر خاطر رزون
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9:00ص في شقة ضاري بالتحديد في غرفة شهد ...
شهد..كنت جالسه ع كرسيي الهزاز أفكر في حالي صار لي ثلاثة شهور وأسبوعين مطلقه من يوم رجعنا من المحكمه ماناظرت في وجه خالي ولا أبوي كيف أناظر فيهم وأنا عارفه أنهم ضغطو حالهم عشان المبلغ اللي عطوه لبسام عشان يطلقني وعارفه أن خالي محتاج هالفلوس بس عطاهم لبسام عشان راحتي ويدري بكل اللي صار بيني وبين بسام ويجوز أنه قال لأبوي عشان يقنعه بطلاقي من بسام ,, غير نظرة البنات اللي في المدرسه لي أشوف ناس تأشر علي من بعيد أكيد يقولون هذي اللي تطلقت , صديقاتي صح أن علاقتي فيهم ماتغيرت من يوم رجعت علاقتي فيهم مثل قبل لكن أحسهم يبون يعرفون وش السالفه ليه تطلقت من بسام بس أنا خديت عهد ع نفسي أني ما أقول لحد غير أمل وخالي ضاري , دراستي حاسه أني إذا نجحت فهذي معجزه لأني حتى المذاكره ماصرت أهتم فيها مثل قبل حتى السوق مارحته من يوم تطلقت للحين ولا حتى طلعت , غرفتي صارت مملكتي غرفتي اللي في بيتنا كرهتها صارت فيها أشياء تخليني غصب أبكي لمن أشوفها , بيتنا بكبر مو طايقه أدخله أحسه ماتدخل فيه الملائكه خواتي طول الوقت أغاني ورقص وطلعات وروحات وجيات لاحسيب ولا رقيب حاسه أن هالشي هو اللي ضيعني وبيضيع خواتي من بعدي , ولو أني مرتاحه من جلستي في بيت خالي في نفس الوقت مستحيه من خالي وأمل اللي عمرهم ماضايقوني ومعتبريني بنتهم بس بعد أحس جلستي معاهم مو حلوة في حقهم , أنتبهت لأمل بصوتها الدافئ اللي فيه حنان الأم اللي أفتقده من لمن كنت صغيره تقول ...
أمل: وش فيها شهودتي حبيبتي
شهد: أبد بس حاسه أني ماراح أنجح
أمل: لاتقولين كذا حبيبتي إن شاء الله بتنجحين وبتصيرين دكتورة
شهد ضحكت بسخريه: أنا أفكر إذا بنجح أو لأ وأنتي تقولين لي دكتورة
أمل: حبيبتي شهد لاتصيرين متشائمه إن شاء الله تعوضين السنه الجايه ثالث أهمتي وجيبي النسبه اللي نرفع بها راسنا
شهد والدموع متجمعه في عينها: أمل تدرين أني أنانيه
أمل اللي تفاجئت من الكلام: ليه حبيبتي من قال لك؟
شهد: مو لازم حد يقول كل شي واضح خالي اللي ضغط نفسه وتسلف فلوس عشان راحتي طمعانه عليه بنسبه حلوة يرفع بها راسه , أبوي اللي سوى اللي محد يسويه عشان راحتي حتى كلمة شكراً ماقلتها له
أمل سحبت كرسي التسريحه وجلست قبالها: شهد كل شي يتصلح أنتي بتروحين ثالث أجتهدي وأرفعي راسنا وأبوك وخالك جلسي معاهم سولفي معاهم أفتحي صفحه جديده
شهد: وتتوقعين هالشي سهل؟
أمل: أكيد سهل إذا أنتي تبين هالشي بإرادتك تقدرين
شهد: أحاول مع أني متأكده أني بفشل
أمل ناظرتها بحده: شهد لازم تكونين متفائله وإرادتك أقوى من كل شي عشان تقدرين
شهد: إن شاء الله
أمل: من اليوم تتغدين معانا والأربعاء أبوك بيجي من الشغل تروحين وتسلمين عليه
شهد: ما أقدر أحط عيني بعينهم
أمل: شهد كم مرة قلنا لاتقولين ما أقدر قولي أقدر قولي أنا قوية شجعي نفسك لاتكونين ضعيفه
شهد: إن شاء الله
أمل: يلا أرتاحي لك شوي إذا وصل خالك بناديك
شهد..ناظرت أمل وهي تطلع من الباب مافي مرت خال مثلها صارت لي الأم والصديقة والحبيبه , قطع علي تفكيري صوت إياد يبكي ياقلبي هو ولد خالي اللي أنتظرته سنين رحت خديته وضميته لصدري طوااالي سكت , تعلقت بإياد كثير بذات لمن تطلقت وهو بعد تعلق فيني لدرجة أنه أحياناً مايبي أمه ويبيني , جلست أغني عليه وأنا ضامته وأطبطب ع ظهره لين ما نام وأنا نمت وراه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 7:40م في فيلا أبو وافي ...
حنين..حطيت القلوس واللمسات الأخيرة وناظرت شكلي بإعجاب كنت لابسه فستان أبيض مطرز باللون السماوي مع أكسسوارات سماويه وبوت قصير لفوق الجوزة باللون السماوي وكب سماوي , سمعت رنت جوالي ونزلت لسيف ...
سيف ناظرها بإعجاب وهي تفتح الباب وقال بحالميه: هلا بقلبي هلا بعمري هلا بحياتي كلها
حنين نزلت راسها بنعومه ممزوجه بخجل: تسلم لي , تفضل
سيف جلس ع الكنب جنبها: وش هالحلاوه وش هالزين قمر وربي بقرأ عليك لاأحسدك وأحسد نفسي عليك
حنين كل ما سمعت كلامه دخلت في ملابسها أكثر مع أنه فستانها مو فاضح يطلع أقل من ثلاثة أرباع الساق وجبنيز بحركه بسيطه عند الصدر بس طالع عليها خيااال , ناظرت شكلها من كلامه حست أن في شي صاير ...
سيف برومنسيه: حنينـــــي
حنين: ياهلا "قبل تسمع رده سمعت صوت حد يناديها أستأذنت منه وطلعت , فهمت حور مسأله في العلوم ع السريع وبالمره راحت تجيب الحلا والمكسرات لسيف ودخلت قالت له: آسفه تأخرت "ناظرت في عربة الضيافه اللي تجرها وقالت: تفضل "وجلست جنبه بس بعيدة شويات"
سيف: تسلمين لي ياقلبي , أخبارها حور مع الإختبارات؟
حنين: الحمد لله تمام الثلاثاء يخلصون
سيف: غريبه رانيه يخلصون الإثنين
حنين: لأن مايبون يضغطون عليهم , الحين رحت أشرح لها معادله
سيف: بكره عليهم رياضيات؟
حنين: لالا علوم عندهم فصل كيمياء
سيف: كويس الله يوفق لها يارب
سيف..ناظرت فيها وأنا أتبادل معاها السوالف تسحرني بكل مافيها ماقدرت أمنع نفسي من أني أقرب منها أكثر وألف يدي حول خصرها شفت في عينها نظرة الخوف اللي كنت أشوفها قبل تتحسن علاقتنا قلت بدون شعور وأنا أحس أن ضيق الدنيا كله رجع لي ...
سيف بنظرات كلها حزن: حنين أنتي كذا تذكريني بماضيي
حنين أنتبهت لنفسها وقالت بدون شعور: لا سيوفي وربي........
سيف..نادتني سيوفي وربي أكتشفت أكتشاف خطير أكتشفت أن أسمي حلوو بدون شعور قاطعتها ونزلت تحت الكنب قابلتها وبوست يدها وأنا أقول ...
سيف وهو يبوس يدينها ويسمع ضحكاتها الطفوليه: تكفين حنيني عيديها 
حنين وهي تضحك ع عفويته: ههههههههههههه خلاص راح أعيدها "سوت نفسها تحاول وقالت بدلع: ماتطلع , "سيف كشر وضحكت حنين ع تكشيرته: ههههههههههههه
وافي.. طقيت الباب وما أنتظرت حنين ترد دخلت المجلس لأن الخدامه قالت لي أن حنين بروحها , أستغفر الله أستغفر الله غضيت البصر لمن شفت سيف يبوس يدين حنون وهي تضحك طلعت وأنا مغمض عيني بإستهبال عشان يشوفوني ويقولون عني مؤدب وسمعت صوت طرااااااااااااااااااااااخ صدمت في الجدار ويلي ياجبهتي , الأخوان صحو من اللي هم فيه ع صوت شدختي في الجدار وجو لعندي ...
حنين وهي مو قادره تكتم ضحكتها: هههههههههههه تألمك جبهتك
وافي عصب لمن ضحكت حنين: هاهاهاهاهاها روحو كملو مغازلكم ورومنسيتكم وأنا أصدم في الجدران ع حسابكم
سيف اللي مو عاف شنو يقول من الإحراج: أوصلك المستشفى توجعك كثير؟
وافي وهو يشوف حنين اللي كل ماجا لضحكتها تعلى: لا ماتقصر "سمع صوت حنين وهو طالع تقول له وهي لازالت مهستره في الضحك: حط عليها ثلج تراه زين لاتتورم لك
سيف..أنحرجت لمن دخل وافي مايطيح علينا إلا في هالمواقف ع باله أن أحنا طول الوقت كذا سبحان الله ماتحصل هالمواقف إلا إذا دخل علينا ناظرت حنين اللي مهستره في الضحك ...
حنين بنعومه وهي تضحك: وربي ماني قادره ع وفوي
وافي مر من عند المجلس وسمعها: ضحكتي من سرك بلاااااااااا , طالعين لنا روميو وجوليت وأنا الضحيه
سيف قال يخفي أحراجه: أنت اللي ماتدخل إلا في لحظات غلط ياخي طق الباب
وافي بمزح: هو أنا بس طقيته قول كسررررررررته من كثر ما أطقه بس مين اللي يسمعني
سيف: لأنك رقيق وناعم صرنا مانسمع طقك ع الباب
وافي ناظر سيف اللي لسه مو حاس ع نفسه ولف يده حول خصر حنين: ياخي أستح واحد عزابي واقف قدامك
سيف أنتبه لنفسه وقال يخفي أحراجه: زوجتي حلالي عندك مانع؟
وافي قال وهو طلع: لا خطر الله يخليها لك
سيف..ضحكت من قلب ع نسيبي أنحرجت بس في نفس الوقت حلو أن كل الناس يعرفون أن حنين تحبني وأنا أحبها رميته بعلبة الإكلينكس أجل حنيني حبيبتي خطر!! شفته طالع وهو يضحك وكملت سوالف مع حنين ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
بعيد عن الشرقيه وأهلها في فرنسا ...
فهد..كسر خاطري فصول صار ماينام الليل يدور ع الفلاش لكن أنا حالف حلف أعلمه أن الله حق الشي السلبي اللي فيه أبي أصلحه قبل ياخد أختي , شفته جاي لعندي وآثار السهر ع وجهه وشكله تعبان ...
فيصل وصوته بارد ع غير عادته: فهد ماشفت الفلاش؟
فهد وهو مايبي عينه تفضحه: لا ماشفتها
فيصل مسك راسه بتعب: بقى ع رحلتنا 6 أيام وأنا ماشفتها
فهد يحاول يستدرجه: فلاش بدالها ألف شنو يعني فلاش تعطلنا !!
فيصل: أنت ماتعرف وش فيها يافهد , ماتعرف
فهد: طيب وش فيها قول لي من متى يافيصل وأنت تخبي علي؟
فيصل نزل راسه: صدقني يافهد ما أبي أطيح من عينك خليني ساكت أحسن
فهد بمزح: أنت من زمان طايح من عيني
فيصل ع غير عادته: مو وقت مزح يافهد
فهد: طيب قول لي وش فيها الفلاش شنو اللي يخليك تقلق كذا !!؟!!
فيصل سكت فترة طويله وبعدها قال بسرعه: صور رزان "أنتبه للي قاله ونزل راسه"
فهد ووجهه يوحي أنه مصدوووم وتوه يعرف بالسالفه: كيــــــــــــــــف!!
فيصل: فهد وقسم مو قصدي لاتفهمني غلط
فهد بإنفعال: كيف مو قصدك عندك صور أختي وأنتو لسه ما ملكتو ومو قصدك الجني وصلها لك ولا إيش بالضبط؟!!
فيصل: محد له دخل فهد أفهمني
فهد: أجل كيف وصلتك "صرخ فيه: تكلــــــم
فيصل نزل راسه: محد له شغل أنا بروحي سرقتهم صدقني ماكان قصدي شي بس....
قاطعه فهد: بس شنووووو لو ضاعت الفلاش مو أنت اللي بتتلوث سمعتك مو أنت اللي بيتكلمون عليك الناس....
فيصل قاطعه: خلالالالالالالالالاص كافي اللي فيني ع بالك أني مبسوط أنت عارف أن قريب بيرتبط أسمي بأسم رزان
فهد: هذا اللي همك يعني لو مابيرتبط أسمك بأسم رزان عادي تروح الفلاش مع ألف سلامه !!
فيصل: فهد.........
فهد قاطعه: هذي مشكلتك لو أن السالفه راجعه عليك أنت كان خليتك تتحمل المسؤوليه كلها بس الموضوع مرتبط بأختي , لكن أنا قلتها وماراح أتراجع عن كلمتي ملكه ماراح تملكون إلا إذا شفت الفلاش وعرفت أن الصور ماراحت لحد غريب "دخل غرفته وقفل الباب بقوووة"
فيصل..ياربي ساعدني ما أبي حلمي يتحطم عشان لحظة تهور مني  ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الحادي والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-قرب موعد ملكة رزان وفيصل والكل في حوسه والتجهيز والفرحه اللي غامرة قلوب الكل
-سالفة الفلاش تتوقعون بتعيق الملكه أو لأ ؟ , فهد تتوقعون بيقول لفيصل عن الفلاش أو لأ<<يقهر صح؟
-سمانه ومحاولة عمر أنه يعتدي عليها ومساعدة خالد لها بدون لاتعرف , تتوقعون شاللي ينتظرها؟
-شهد كونها مطلقه وتعلقها في إياد تتوقعون شاللي ينتظرها؟
-سيف وحنين ولا أحلى تتوقعون شاللي ينتظرهم؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
مراااحب أكيد طبعاً تغير الروتين تبعنا وكبرنا الخط ..

لأن كانت المشكله عندي من المتصفح نفسه مايتحمل أشياء كثيره حتى الخط حاولنا نكبره مع المتصفح القديم ماقدرنا .. بس الحين الحمد لله المتصفح تغير والخط كبرناه والنفسيه أنفتحت أكثرر ..

متابعه شيقه للجميع

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يجنن البااارت ..
  يسلمووو كثيررررر
        ننتظر الأجزاااء القاااادمه...~ْ}

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مرورك اللي يجنن غناااتي ,,’’

العفوووو ,,’’

الأجزاء القادمه راح تنزل وأنتظر مروركم اللي بينور صفحآتي^_^

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الثاني والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-مضى الأسبوع ولكن منشغل بنفسه ومافيه أحداث تستحق الذكر إلا أن:
-اليوم راح تكون رحلة فهد وفيصل , وفهد مابعد يقول لفيصل أن الفلاش عنده
-بقى 4أيام ع ملكة فيصل ورزان
-اليوم راح يكون حفل تخرج بطلاتنا من الثانويه أذكركم فيهم(رزان-دانا-رانيه-مرام)
تابعونا))
"على طاري الفرح نحكي حكاية حفلنا الليلة..
حكايه عن طموح كبير في رؤيتنا تفاصيله..
قصص وأيام عشناها تعبها وفرحها حلوين..
نعيش اليوم ذكراها سنين وكأنها يومين..
على طاري الفرح نحكي حكاية حفلنا الليلة..
حكايه عن طموح كبير في رؤيتنا تفاصيله..
معلمنا صنع أجيال صياغة عقلنا فنه..
تواريخ وأدب وأمثال ياربي ترزقه الجنه..
على طاري الفرح نحكي حكاية حفلنا الليلة..
حكايه عن طموح كبير في رؤيتنا تفاصيله..
في رؤيا تهدي الأبصار تعلمنا وتربينا..
كبرنا والأماني كبار وحققنا أمانينا..
على طاري الفرح نحكي حكاية حفلنا الليلة..
حكايه عن طموح كبير في رؤيتنا تفاصيله..
تخرجنا ورفعنا الراس حمدنا الواهب المنان..
وفرحنا أحب الناس وتحلى الفرحه بالخلان..
حلاة الفرحه بالخلان..
على طاري الفرح نحكي حكاية حفلنا الليلة..
حكايه عن طموح كبير في رؤيتنا تفاصيله..
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:30م في الشاااليه ...
كانو الصبايا يصعون الستيج بهدوووء ع أنغام الأغنيه وبيدهم ورد روز يلوحون فيه وطالع شكلهم جنان بلبس التخرج الموحد ع نهاية الأغنيه رمو الورد في الهواء وتناثر في أرجاء قصر الأفراح بطريقه حلوووة , بعدها نزلو كل وحدة راحت عند أمها وضمتها وتصورو مع أمهاتهم , بعدها كل وحدة من الخريجات ألقت كلمة وأستلمو شهاداتهم من عند المديرة وسلمو ع أبلاتهم , ودخلو يبدلون ملابسهم عشان باقي السهره راح يققضونها بفساتين سهره ...
رانيه: ياحظك يارزون اليوم صعدتي الستيج لتخرجك وبعد 4أيام ملكتك "قالت بطريقة أغنيه: عين الحسووووووود فيها عوووووووووود
كل البنات وراها يرددون ويرقصون ورزان تهز بنعومه وتضحك ع هبالهم: ههههههههه
مرام: عارفين صبايا أنا ماودي أرقص كثير
:ليـــه؟
مرام: بعد4 أيام وراي رقص أخاف تنفد الطاقه
دانا: هههههههههههههه المفروض رزون تطلع حرتها في الرقص لأن بعد 4أيام كلنا بنرقص بس هي بتترزز ع الستيج
رانيه: لاوالله ماتجلس وأنا رنووووش أرقصها وأرقص أمها
رزان: ههههههه أتحداك ترقصين أمي هذي أم فهد ياجبل مايهزك ريح
مرام بمزح: يعني أنتي عادي ترقصين؟
رزان باستنكار: لااااااا تخيلي وش بيقولون الناس عروس مفجوعه
عهد دخلت عليهم وهم ضحك وطناز , حطت يدها ع خصرها: أستحو ع وجيهكم جالسين هنا ومعازيمكم تحت أعملو أدب
مرام: وأنتي الصادقه في أمهات؟
رانيه: لاتخافين أنا مستجوبه البنات وحده وحده ولا وحدة عندها أخو صالح للزواج
عبير اللي دخلت وسمعت كلام رانيه: ههههههههه أنتي لو يتقدم لك واحد عادي حتى لو مغازلجي توافقين
رانيه: هههه لا عاد مو لهدرجه بس شكلي بنزل أوجب الحريم أوزع تمر وقهوه
رزان اللي مو قادره تسكت من الضحك: هههه رنوش أحنا في شاليه وعاملين حفل تخرج مو في صحراء
دانا: هههه عشان يقولون عنها أصيله وربة منزل
عهد: ههههه تبي تثبت حسن النوايا الأخت
مرام: تكسرت من الظهر ماوقفنا مشي ولعب ورقص وهبال
عبير: محلاها بس لكن مو الحين يطلع التعب إذا خلصنا وناستنا
رزان..أمممـ اليوم ما أنساه يوم حفل تخرجنا بجد شي حلوو الأمس طلعت نسبنا واليوم حفل تخرجنا صحيح أن نسبتي نزلت من التفكير والقلق بس الحمد لله سجدت لربي شكر 98% نعمه , كالعادة دانا أشطر وحدة في مجموعتنا ماشاء الله عليها ,, أبتسمت لليوم أحداث كثيرة صارت فيه والكل يناديني عروستنا أستحي بس تعودت ع الوضع ,, من الساعه 1:20م وصلنا الشاليه تغدينا ولعبنا وماقصرنا طلعنا حرة أيام الإختبارات والدراسه كلها في هالرحله ...
رانيه برجتها المعتاده وهي تدف ملاك: لاحول أخوك ماسوى فينا خير
ملاك تجاريها: هو بس أنتو ترى كلنا أخد عقل البنت وراح فيه فرنسا
مرام: تطمنو بقى ثلاث أيام ويرجعه وبعد يوم الملكه
البنات بصوت واحد لطاري الملكه: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد كلللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووش
جت لعندهم مها شافت نظرات رزان: هههههههه وش مسويين في مرت أخوي؟
البنات: ههههههههههههههههه النون ومايعلموووون
مها: خفو عليها تراها عروووس
ريهام حطت يدها ع خصرها: ليه أن شاء الله وش مسويين في أختي؟
رانيه: من قدك يارزون يدافعون عنك , جلسو معانا حياكم
ريهام: تسلمين والله مو عارفين مع مين نجلس شوي مع الحريم وشوي معاكم كوكتيل
مرام: ههههههه في المستقبل رزون بتصير مثلكم
مها: يارب الله يتمم لها ع خير وأنتو وراها
الكل: آمين
رانيه: لكن أنا زعلانه منكم ماجبتو معاكم أم شوـوـوـوق
ريهام: أنتي نحط معاك هنادي لابالله خررررررربت
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: لاحقه كلها 4أيام وتشوفينها
ملاك: هههههه شكلها رنوش تبينا نجيب العائله الكريمه كلها
رانيه: ياليت والله أن الجلسه معاكم ماتنمل
عبير: ههههههههههههههه أم ريان قولي الصدق عندكم ولد ولا شي؟
مها: هههههههههه عن نفسي أخوي الوحيد بعد أربعه أيام ملكته
مرام: هو حتى لو عندكم ولد من جدكم السابع تلقين رنوش أكتشفته
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: أبي أعرف أنتو من الظهر للحين ماتعبتو ولا مليتو؟
البنات بصوت واحد: لااااااااااااااا "وقامو اللي ترقص واللي تغني واللي تتمرجح<<مطلعين حرة الدراسه صح ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 3:40م في شقة سمانه وخالد ...
سمانه..خلصت وتأكدت أن الشقه مافيها أغراض لنا , اليوم إن شاء الله راح ننتقل لفلتنا أنا وخالد مدري كيف من حاول عمر يعتدي علي وأنا عايشه في رعب حتى خالد لاحض علي وصرت ما أنزل إلا إذا كانت معي وحدة من البنات أو خالد ولا أبعد عنهم طول ما أنا تحت ,, لمن فاتحت خالد بالموضوع تفاجئت أنه تفهمني بدون لايسألني ليش أو إذا ضايقني حد خفت أنه فهمني غلط وبينت له أننا راح نظل أخوان نفس الشي تفهم الوضع حتى أهله فهمهم الوضع وخلى المسؤوليه كلها عليه وأنا برا السالفه , أبي أعرف كيف هالأنسان يفهمني بدون لا أتكلم الله لايحرمني منه , تخيلت لو يوم من الأيام يكون عندنا أنا وخالد طفل , صحيت من أفكاري ما أبي أحلم كثير الولد حاشمني وعادني أخته حتى لو حبيته خل أكتم داخلي آآآهـ ليه حبيتك ياخالد , صحيح أن أحنا عادين بعض أخوان لكن مواقفه معاي وأسلوبه وتفهمه لي وكل شي فيه وصفاته أشوفه بصورة فارس أحلامي اللي حلمت فيه ...
خالد: سمانــــــــه
سمانه صحت: بسم الله روعتني
خالد: ههههههههههه ساعه وأنا أناديك وأنتي سرحانه
سمانه: ليه حظرتك حرمت السرحان؟
خالد: بصراحه من رأيي الشخصي.......
قاطعته سمانه وهي تتناقر معاه كالعاده: بس بس بس مسوي نفسك فاهم 
خالد بإحباط: يعني أنا حمار قدام عينك؟
سمانه ماقدرت تكتم ضحكتها: هههههههه وربي مو قصدي ههههههههههههه
خالد: أضحكي يالدبه وش وراااك
سمانه: هههه أفا خلود أخوي زعلان "قربت منه"
خالد..ماتحملت قربها حسيت أنها لو قربت مني أكثر ماراح يعدي هاليوم ع خير تداركت الوضع ودفيتها بمزح ...
سمانه ع بالها أنه زعل من جد: خالد آسفه
خالد وفي قلبه..هالبنت بتذبحني أشك أن الليلية راح تعدي ع خير... قال يغير الجو: يلا يلا لا نتأخر الليلة السهره صباحي أهلي وأهلك لاتنسين عشاهم عندنا
سمانه: أي والله ع قولتك لا نتأخر "وهي تعدد ع أصابعها: ببخر الفلة وأعطرها وو...
خالد دفها بمزح: قداااااامي بخلص النهار وأنتي تعددين اللي بتسوينه
سمانه وهي تتقرب من خالد لأنهم وصلو عند المدخل: خل ننادي البنات
خالد..ياقلبي سماانه كسرت خاطري أكيد ماتبي تدخل بيتنا بروحها ماحبيت أبين لها شي دخلت معاها نادينا خواتي , رحنا للفله كنت أنزل الأغراض من السيارة وسمانه وخواتي يساعدوني صحيح أن الأشياء بسيطه بس كل وحدة حملت معاها شي , فسخو عباياتهم هنا أنا خقيت ع سماااانه طالعه رهيييييييييبه لابسه برمودا محير لنصف الركبه مع بلوزه كت أريح لها في الشغل , حسيت أني مو قادر أجلس أكثر أستأذنت ورحت للمجلس أشوف الوضع عشان عشاء الرجال ...
سمانه فتحت الباب وهي تنزل نظارتها الشمسيه وشعرها يتطاير مع الهواء , قالت بنعومه: خالد تآمرني بشيء؟
خالد اللي مايبي يرفع عينه عشان لايصير شي غلط: تسلمين
سمانه بانفعال: خلوووووود أكلم نفسي
خالد: هــــــــاااه
سمانه عصبت وراحت عند الباب: خلي حد ثاني يجي يفهمك
خالد لحقها: آسف وش كنت تقولين
سمانه نظمت له دلات الشاي والقهوه وهي تقول له عن كل وحدة اللي بدون سكر واللي...ألخ>> ,, رن جوالها وردت: هلا والله...........تمام بخير ..........أيوة ناقصني وجودك والله................جميعاً بوجودك...........هههه تسلمين يالغلا والله تمنيت أنكم تكونون معاي....................بوسيهم عني وباركي لهم......إن شاء الله..........سلمي لي ع البنات...........وأنتي كمان لاتنسينا من الدعاء...........مع السلامه........الله يسلمك...............مع السلامه, "قفلت جوالها"
خالد ببتسامه: أم فيصل؟
سمانه: ياشرييييييييير , كيف عرفت؟
خالد: ههههههههه من طريقتك معاها , ليه ماراح تجي؟
سمانه: الليلة حفل تخرج بنتها وبنت أخوها وبعد4 أيام ملكة ولدها
خالد: الله يعينهم
سمانه: إن شاء الله , يلا أنا رايحه تآمرني بشي؟
خالد: سلامتك وأنتبهي لنفسك الليلة
سمانه ببتسامه وهي تأشر ع عينها: من عيوووني "وطلعت"
خالد تنهد وسند راسه للكنب وهو يناظرها وهي تطلع ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 4:30م في محل راشد ...
راشد..كنت مشغول مع الزباين لمن حسيت أن الوضع هدأ تقريباً معظمهم كانو يتفرجون جلست ع الكرسي أنزل لواحد من الزباين نغمات , أنتبهت لطفل صغنون يهبل أعطه 7أو8سنوات وقفت ضربته ع صدره بخفه ...
راشد: شسمك يابطل؟
الطفل ببراءه: ساري
راشد: آمرني يالغالي
ساري: بكم الآيبود؟
راشد: شوف حبيبي في آيبود وفي أم بي ثري أنت شنو تبي بالضبط؟
ساري: أول شي بكم؟
راشد: ماعليه حبيبي خلي البابا يجي معاك قول له راشد يبي يتكلم معاك عشان أنا أضبط كل شي معاه
"ساري هز راسه بالموافقه وطلع من المحل"
راشد..لمحت تغير في ملامح الطفل أختفي من قدام عيني وبعدها دخلو مجموعة شباب وقفت أشوف طلباتهم وأتكلم لهم عن الأجهزه ومواصفات الأجهزة.....ألخ>> ,, وقف ع بال ماهم يتشاورون أكمل شغلي ع الاب , سمعت صوت حد يناديني رفعت راسي سلمت عليه وتباوست معاه ...
فارس: يالقاطع لو ماجينا لك كان ماشفناك
راشد: هلا والله فيكم حياكم الله في كل وقت
جاسر وهو يضرب ظهر وائل: عاد ولد أختي يبي يغير جهازه
راشد: يآمر هو يتدلل يشوف الجهاز اللي يعجبه وبالسعر اللي يعجبه
وائل: تسلم والله
فارس جلس ع الكرسي اللي قبال  راشد: أجل اليوم طلعو فهد وفيصل
راشد: أي والله الكل ينتظرهم
فارس: الله يجيبهم بالسلامه كلمني العريس قبل يركبون الطائره
راشد: ههههههههههههههههه العريس خون فينا
فارس: ههههههههه فصول من يوم عرفته وهو مايتوب عن مفاجئاته
راشد: هو بس أنتو تفاجئتو حتى أحنا كذا ماشفناه الا عزم عزايمه وقال بملك
فارس: هههههههه فصول بيودع العزوبيه
راشد: أقول له هذا اللي مايبي يخطب قال لي خايف ع يدك
فارس: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ليه وش سالفة يدك؟
راشد: قلت له أقص يدي إذا تجلس أسبوع عقب نزلتك
فارس: هههه مكشوف , عاد الحين بيهيص لاشغل ولا مشغله بيلهي مع الخطيبه
راشد: اتوقع والله أعلم أنه ماراح يشتغل دامه بيملك
فارس: ههههههههههه حرام عليك لهدرجه طايح من عينك
راشد: وأكثر أنت ماشفتنا أنا فهود وش سوينا فيه
فارس: ههههههههه آآآآآهـ هـ ذوب مهجتي أبو الفياصل
جاسر اللي تقرب منهم: وهالفيصل محد مخليه في حاله وين مارحنا نسمع خلق الله تحش فيه
راشد: ههههههه قلت لهم الحش فيه عباده محد صدقني , سامع مين يحش فيه؟
جاسر: الشباب في المقهى
وائل اللي توه متقرب ومايدري شالسالفه: مين فيصل؟
فارس: هههههههههههههههههه أطلـــع صديقي طلع مشهور أنت شنو يعرفك فيه؟
راشد: الظاهر أنه سمع عنه في التلفزيون ولا شاف صورته في المجله
وائل: لاوالله ماشاء الله عليه خفيف دم ومحبوب عند الكل
فارس: أنتو ماشفتوه في فرنسا صادق كل سكان فرنسا
جاسر: ههههههههههههه الحمد لله أنه صار معك أقلاً صرت أجتماعي شوي
راشد: ههههه ياحليله فصول الله يرجعه بالسلامه "لف لوائل: رسيت ع شنو؟
وائل: n95
راشد: حلووو وأنا أنصحك فيه مطلوب كثير , يلا عاد السعر مالي دخل فيه اليوم أنت صاحب المحل
وائل: لاتحرجنا عاد حقك قول بكم؟
راشد: مالي دخل في الأسعار أعتبر نفسك صاحب المحل
فارس: ههههههه وؤل فرصتك خد لك 4جولات بـ100ريال
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
جاسر: ماتنعطون وجه عز الله فلست ياراشد
راشد: حلالهم إذا تبون بعد لابتوبلات حلالكم المحل محلكم
فارس: نخاف بس نطلع وتسب فينا
راشد: ههههههه شدعوه نورتوني
وائل: النور نورك "عطاه المبلغ"
راشد ناظره بعيون تلمع: يبقى لك 200
راشد..أنبسطت معاهم هالناس حسبة أهلنا من سنين نعرفهم ماشفنا منهم إلا الخير , جابو لي جهاز من الفرع الثاني جلست أشتغل عليه سمعت نفس الصوت الطفولي يناديني ...
راشد ببتسامه: جا معاك البابا يابطل؟
ساري بعون تايهه: بابا راح الجنه
راشد..نظرته البريئه سلبت كيااااني ذكرتني بحالي لمن كنت في عمره بدون شعور حملته مثل العصفور بين يديني وضميته لصدري بكل ماعندي ومسحت ع راسه , أنتبهت لنفسي وأنا ناسي كل اللي حولي وأنا ضام الولد نزلته جلسته ع المكتب وأبتسمت له قال وكأنه أرتاح لي ...
ساري: شسمك؟
راشد: أسمي راشد
ساري: عاشت الأسامي
راشد جر خدوده وهو مبسوط ع كلامه: تسلم ,, قم خل أختار لك آيبود
ساري: كم سعره الآيبود؟
راشد: أنت ماعليك من السعر أختار لك اللون اللي يعجبك
ساري أختار له آيبود أسود وعطى راشد الفلوس وقال ببتسامه: مشكوور عمي راشد
راشد: وين رايح؟
ساري: بروح بيتنا ماما بروحها هي قالت لي لا أتأخر
راشد: بيتكم بعيد؟
ساري: لا هنا قريب
راشد قام معاه وهو يوصله لعند بيتهم: أنتبه لمدرستك وأسمع كلام الماما ولا تقطعني
ساري: إن شاء الله "أشر ع باب بيتهم: تفضل
راشد..أستأذنت منه ورحت لمحلي , الله يقطع الشيطان نسيت المحل مفتوح الحمد لله أن الشارع مليان ولا اللي ماعندهم ضماير ممليين الدنيا , ياحليله ساري دخل قلبي حسيت وأنا أضمه ببراءته في نفس الوقت حسيته يذكرني بنفسي لمن كنت صغير ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
في أجواء غيررر أبطالنا يطيرون مع الطيور يحلقون في السماء راجعين لديرتهم وأهلهم وناسهم بعد الأغتراب .. راجعين وهم رافعين رؤوسهم ورؤوس أهلهم وناسهم .. راجعين وعن قريب بيصيرون عسرسااان  ...
فيصل..كنت جالس جنب فهد ولاني جالس جنبه , كنا جالسين جنب بعض لكن قلوبنا مو ع بعض حاس أن فهد شايل علي في قلبه عمري ماشفت فهد يكلمني بهالبرود , أحسه يكلمني بس لأن أحنا في غربه ومالنا إلا بعض , حتى لمن لقينا الفلاش كنت مبسوط ورايح أبشره رد علي ببرود وقال يمكن حد خدا اللي فيها ورجعها , أنهبلت أنجنيت قلت له خل نجلس أقلاً لحد ما نتطمن أن الصور محد شافها أو أخدتها , قال لي أني أناني وما أفكر إلا في نفسي قال كيف بيكون موقف رزان لو تأجلت ملكتها كذا بدون لاتدري كيف , في النهايه طلعت صدقه وتوكلت ع الله ...
فهد..كاسر خاطري فصول بس في نفس الوقت ضاغط نفسي عشان أأدبه أنا حالف أني بأدبه ولا راح أبطل حلفي , قبل لا نطلع بساعتين حطيت الفلاش في شنطته الصغيره , ههههه حاس نفسي شرير بس يستاهل فصول ماراح أقول له إلا إذا جابو درزن أولاد خخخ ...
فيصل: فهد
فهد وهو خايف يضحك وينفضح: هلا
فيصل: ما أشوفك تآكل حطو العشاء من فتره
فهد..حاس نفسي توم كروز وأنا ممثل هالتمثيله الطويله العريضه اللي يشوفني يصدق أن السالفه صدق , سميت بالله وسويت نفسي آكل بدون نفس عشان أعلم فصول أن الله حق , ياويلي متى بس نوصل المشوار طويل ومن مطار لمطار وحاله ولازم نعيد صلاواتنا اللي فاتتنا في الطائرة إذا وصلنا وبعد مانوصل بيوم ملكة رزان وفيصل , غمضت عيني وأنا حاس أن وراي أشيا كثيرة لازم أسويها ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:16م في فيلا خالد وسمانه ...
سمانه..كنت قايمه جالسه وجالسه قايمه أباشر طلبات الضيوف صحيح أن البوفيه مفتوح بس لازم يحتاجون أشياء , في نفس الوقت كنت متضايقه من نظرات أهل خالد كأني مجرمه لو قاتله لهم قتيل ويبون يأمرون علي بأتفه الأشياء وكأنهم يبون يعجزوني لكن أنا حاظره ع قول الشاعر
وأني لعبد الضيف مادام نازلاً ولاشيمة لي غيرها تشبه العبدا
نادتني غدور أكيد حست لي , هي بعد مثلي عز الله نزل وزنا 15كيلوو مع هالحركه ...
سمانه: هلا حبيبتي غدوور
غدير: الجوهرة تقول أن خالد ضروري يبيك
سمانه بروعه: الله أجعله خير
غدير وهي تغمز: خير بس شكله الأخو مشتاااااااااااق
سمانه ضربتها بخفه وراحت تركض لعند الباب وصلت لعند خالد أبتسمت في وجهه وقالت: هلا خالد
خالد يناظر عيونها التايهه ولبسها الأنيق وشعرها وتميزها اللي يليق بأنها صاحبة البيت: هـــــــلا والله
سمانه بتوتر: آمرني خالد الجوهره تقول أنك تبيني خير في شي
خالد ضحك ضحكات عاليه تثير الشك ...
سمانه بحرج: خالد عندنا ضيوف
خالد أنتبه لحاله ورجع للوراء وهو حاط يده ع فمه وماسك يد سمانه يرجعها للوراء معاه لين صدم في الجدار وصارت سمانه قباله ...
سمانه..تفاجئت من ضحكاته العاليه بس لا إرادي أذوووب بقرب أنفاسه مني ضليت أناظرة أبيه يتكلم , سمعنا صوت طراااااااااااااااخ رفعت راسي شفت بنت عمة خالد مقفله النافده بقهر , يمكن تفاجئت لمن شفت ضحكاته العاليه وقربه مني لكن آآآآه طلعت تمثل ياخالد بس قدام الناس لهدرجه ما أعني لك شي!! ...
خالد..تفاجئت لمن رفعت راسي صحيح أني نحيس وعنيد لكن ماتوصل فيني أني أمثل أو أجرح مشاعر زوجتي أو بنت عمتي مهما يكون فكل وحدة لها مشاعر , ناظرت في عيون سمانه أكيد متضايقه ع تصرفي أكيد بتعتبرني واحد غبي وسخيف قلت أبرر موقفي ...
خالد بتبرير: ماكنت عارف أن في حد يناظرنا من الشباك
سمانه: ...............................
خالد: سمانه زعلانه؟
سمانه تنهدت وقالت تغير الموضوع: خالد ناديتني بغيت شي؟
خالد: لابس حبيت أتطمن ع الوضع عندك عسى ماحد مضايقك مو ناقصك شي؟
سمانه: تسلم , تآمرني بشيء؟
خالد: لا أبد "ناظرها لين ماطاحت عينه بعينها: سمانه زعلانه؟
سمانه أبتسمت غصب عنها: لا "لفت ظهرها بتروح"
ناداها خالد: سمــــانه
سمانه: هلا
خالد: أنتبهي لنفسك
سمانه: إن شاء الله
خالد يحك راسه: خلصتو عشاكم؟
سمانه: يعني ناس خلصو وناس يشوفون الفيلا وناس جالسين يسولفون وأنا كل شوي أصير مع ناس
خالد: الله يعينك أكيد تعبانه
سمانه: لا والله وناسه البنات مو مقصيرن معي
خالد: يلا لا أأخرك وأنتبهي لنفسك "أنتبه لخط أحمر في كتفها سألها: سمانه وش فيك
سمانه..نزلت راسي بحرج ياااااااااااربي محد ظل ما سأل واللي ساكت معناها فاهم غلط  ...
خالد: آسف إذا...........
سمانه قالت بسرعه لايفهم غلط هو الثاني: كنت أدخل الملابس في الغساله وطاح علي غطاء الغساله
خالد حط يده عند كتفها: يوجعك؟
سمانه: شوي الحين بعد فتر الألم الحمد لله
خالد: ألبسي عبايتك خل نروح الطبيب
سمانه من بين أسنانها: خااالد عندنا ضيوف وبعدين مافيني شي , يلا عن أذنك تأخرت
خالد: أوكي وأنتبهي لنفسك
سمانه..لوحت له بيدي ودخل شفت النظرات اللي أكرهها نظرات الحقد والحسد والغيرة , المشكله حتى مرت أبوي جالسه مع عمات خالد وكأنها منهم حاولت أكون طبيعيه وطول الوقت الإبتسامه منظر وجهي , ظليت أباشر الضيوف لين ماركبو البنات معي فوق يتفرجون ع الطابق الثاني للفيلا وصلنا لغرفة خالد هنا أنقبض قلبي ...
:تجنن الغرفه
:بس ليه كذا مأثثه!!
سمانه تغطي توترها: هذي الغرفه أحتياط لين وحدة منكم بتنام معانا أو إذا كان عندي أختبارات أذاكر فيها عشان لا أزعج خالد
سحر غمزت لها: يمكن البيبي جاي في الطريق وهذي الغرفه له
غدير: أو يمكن ناويه تطرد أخوي من الغرفه إذا تهاوشت معاه
سمانه..ضحكت ع تعليقاتهم مدري أضحك ع حالي أو ع شنو بالضبط , بعد ساعه تقريباً فضت الفيلا ضلو معاي حمواتي السيارة ماكفت لهم خخخخ توهقت حضراتهم ناوينين ينامون في غرفة خالد يستهبلون طبعاً الله يستر بس ...
غدير: لاحول شكلنا بننام عندكم
سمانه: ياليت والله
سحر: صحيح أنك متفرغه أول ليلة في الفيلا خدو راحتكم أنبسطو مع بعض مو ننام معاكم
الجوهره: عشان تعرفون حسن نوايا مرت أخوي هذي حزات الغرفه المأثثه الزايده
سمانه: الحمد لله في إثبات لحسن النوايا "قامت وقالت وهي تمدد يدينها: بقوم أبدل ملابسي وبالمره أشوف خالد إذا نام أو لأ
غدير: البيت بيتنا طبعاً
سمانه: ههههههههه طبعاً "ورقت الدرج لين ما وصلت لغرفة خالد لقتها فاضيه طقت باب غرفة النوم المشتركه اللي هي غرفتها"
خالد..سمعت صوت طقتها المميزه ع الباب قلت لها تفضلي كانت رهييييييييييييييييبه بمعنى الكلمه حاولت أصرف نفسي عشان لا أسوي شي غصب عني ...
خالد: آسف كنت تعبان كثير ومو حلوة أنام بغرفتي النوم وعندنا ضيوف
سمانه أبتسمت: عارفه "قالت بمزح: بعد شوي يطلعون خواتك تروح غرفتك مفهوم
خالد: هههههههههه مفهوم ميت ع غرفتك أناا
سمانه وهي تروح عند غرفة الملابس: لايكثر بس ببدل ملابسي البنات تحت ينتظرون السايق لا أتأخر عليهم
خالد لا إرادي ناظرها بإعجاب وهو يسمع صوت كعبها يتردد في أركان الغرفه: حلو عليك الفستان بلييييييز لا تبدلينه
سمانه أنصدمت: شنو اللي لا أبدله حامت كبدي منه من بعد المغرب وهو علي
خالد أنتبه للكلام اللي قاله: قصدي يعني ع بال ما خواتي تحت كملي بالفستان لحد مايطلعون
سمانه فكرت شوي يعني شنو بتلبس تكمل بالفستان أحسن لها لحد مايطلعون البنات , رفعت كتوفها: ع قولتك يلا بروح أشوف البنات
غدير ناظرت سمانه وهي تنزل الدرج: هذي اللي بتبدل
سمانه بكذب تبين لهم أن علاقتها بخالد طبيعيه: شسوي في أخوكم عاجبه الفستان
البنات قامو يصفرون ويصفقون , سحر: الحمد لله أنك نزلتي توقعتك ماتنزلين
سمانه رمتها بعلبة الإكلينكس: أقول لا يكثر
الجوهرة اللي توها مقفله جوالها: يلا خالي برا
غدير بمزح: الحمد لله أنه جا عشان نطلع بكرامتنا
سحر تجاريها: وأنتي الصادقه لو تأخرنا 5دقايق نلقى نفسنا مشردين
سمانه: ههههههههههههه مهابيل وربي , أستريحو نامو معانا
سحر: لا يعيوني ماننام مع متزوجين أحنا ناس عزابيه ونخاف نتعلم ع أشياء غلط "طلعت تركض وراء خواتها اللي تقدمو عنها قبل تسمع رد سمانه"
سمانه..ههههههه ياحليلها سحور , دخلت الفيلا جلست عند المرايا اللي في الممر لفيت شعري ورفعته بإهمال وفسخت الصندل والإكسسوارات شلت الميك آب من وجهي وركبت الطابق الثاني , أستحيت أطق باب الغرفه أكيد خالد نايم , رديت نزلت تحت خديت لي بجامه من الخزانه مشيت حالي فيها , دخلت غرفة خالد يلا أقص شريطها خخخ أول ليلة أنا أنام فيها لكن مردوده مثل ماهو جرب سريري قبلي أنا أجرب سريره قبله , أنسدحت ع السرير وركبت لي المنبه للصلاة تقلبت ع السرير وتقلبت أفففف مو جايني نوم هو من التفكير والفيلا الجديدة والأحداث اللي صارت اليوم قمت من ع السرير جلست أتمشى في الفيلا الكبيرة اللي مافيها حد غيري أنا وخالد آآآه اللي يشوف هالفيلا الكبيرة ويسمع عن أنتقالنا المفاجئ لها يقول هذول أسعد زوجين مايتوقع أبد أنا نكون أسعد أخوااااااان , أستعذت من الشيطان وأنا أسمع صوت الأذان رحت أستعد للصلاة وبالمرة أصحي خالد ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 2:44ص في فيلا أبو وافي ...
حنين وهي تنقلب ع السرير: لحظه سيوفي بركب السماعات
سيف: ياعيووونه خدي راحتك
حنين: أيووة كمل حبيبي وش كنا نقول
سيف: أبد بس كنا نحش في أختك أنهار كملي حش
حنين: هههههههههههه مسكينه أنهارو
سيف: دامها مسكينه خل ندور لنا حد ثاني نحش فيه
حنين: سييييييف وش فيك تبي تحرقنا الناس هالحزة يتعبدون وأحنا نحش في خلق الله
سيف: ههههه لحظة بعد قلبي دقايق وأكلمك
حنين بدلع: مابي مابي , مافي تقفل
سيف: ههههههه عيوني اللي ماتبيني أقفل , لحظة بس أشوف المسج اللي واصلني
حنين: يلا أقرأه بصوت عالي
سيف وبانت نبرة حزن ع صوته وبرود: هلا
حنين اللي مابعد تنتبه لصوته المتغير: هلا والله حبيبي مشغول؟
سيف: لالا مو مشغول
حنين: فيك شي؟ المسج اللي وصلك ضايقك؟
سيف: لالا ولا شي
حنين: حياتي حاسه أنك مو ع بعضك , من المسج اللي وصلك صح؟
سيف بهدووء: خلاص حنين قفلي ع الموضوع كملي وش كنتي تقولين؟
حنين: إلا ماراح أقفل ع الموضوع لازم أعرف ولا مو من حقي؟
سيف: حنين صدقيني لو أشوف أنه في مصلحتك أنك تعرفين كان قلت لك بدون لاتطلبين مني
حنين: مابي مصلحتي أهم شي أتطمن عليك سيف تكفى قول لي
سيف تنهد تنهيدة طويله وقال بضيق: هـدى
حنين: مين هدى؟ "سكتت قالت بسرعه وصوتها فيه بحة: طيب وش دخل هدى مو هي خلاص طلعت من حياتك؟!!
سيف: قلت لك ياحنين هالبنت مابتتركني أروح في حال سبيلي هذي بتخرب حياتي حالي من حال غيري
حنين ودموعها ع طرف أهدابها: يعني تتوقع أن في شي في الدنيا يفرق بيننا !!
سيف تعجب من كلامها وقال بدفاع: مافي شي يفرق بيني وبينك فاهمه تدرين ليش؟
حنين نزلت دموعها من نبرته الحاده وسألته: ليش؟
سيف بهدوووء: لأنك لي لي وبـــــس ياحنين
حنين أقشعر كل جسمها تنهدت وقالت بضيق: طيب وهدى؟
سيف: هدى أنا أعرف شغلي معاها بس أنتي أصبري علي شوي
حنين بخوف: سيف أرجوك لا تسوي شي وأنت معصب لا تسوي شي تندم عليه طول حياتك ويخرب حياتنا
سيف: أنا أبي أأدبها تأديب فقط لاغير
حنين بخوف: سيف أتركها عنك تكفى
سيف: ههههههههههههههه ياخوافه قلت لك مافي شي يخوف مجرد تأديب
حنين: حتى ولو إذا لي معزه عنك بتتركها
سيف: هههههههههههههههههه حبيبتي خوافه خلاص لعيونك بتركها راضيه علي؟
حنين: بعد عمري المطيع كللللللللي رضا عليك
"ظلو يتبادلون الحديث ويسولفون ويخططون لشقتهم وموعد زواجهم اللي أحتمال يكون قريب , لين ماسمعو صوت الأذان قفلو من بعض وقامو يصلون ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:39م في الشاليه ...
رزان..ناظرت أشكالهم تهلك ضحك ههههههه كل وحدة منسدحه من جهه عقب التعب واللعب والرقص والهياص من صبح الله أخيراً تعبو , ولا اللي هالكني أكثر أنهم منسدحين ع الكنب يرتاحون شوي ويوقفون يرقصون بعباياتهم والله أنهم مهابيل , في القاعه اللي جنبنا الأبلات والأمهات حنا بروحنا والصبايا ماخدين راحتهم , لا وأزيدكم من الشعر بيت مراموه متعمقه في النوم ههههههههههههههههههههههه ...
دانا: بصراحه مرام يبي لك صوووورة
عبير: ومين اللي مايبي لها صورة كل وحدة شكلها أعظم من الثانيه
رزان: أنا مستغربه في اللي يرقصون ماشاء الله كيف للحين ماخلص ديزلهم
البنات: ههههههههههههه تحلمين يخلص
رانيه بملل ترمي عليهم نكت: لايكون شاربين بارو هورس صبايا
:ههههههههههههه ياويلي ياما حلمت أشوفك يارانيوه مالك خلق
:هذي يصير مالها خلق هذي حتى وهي معصبه ترمي نكت
عبير: وقفو شوي حرام عليكم معانا وحدة حامل
رانيه: ياااااااااااااااي لو تولدين علينا آآآآآآكشن نولدك يكتبون في الجريدة "طالبات المدرسه الثانويه في رحلة إلى الشاليه وعملو النون ومايعلمون حفل تخرج وعرس ووناسه ومالم يخطر ع البال وفي النهاية آخر إنجاز ((تم توليد طالبه في الشهر السابع))"
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:رانيوه اليوم صايرة مذيعه كل ماصار حدث أعلنت عنه
:هههههههههههههه ياويلي ولدوني أنا في السابع
عبير: أرحمي حالك شكلك بجد بتولدين من الضحك
:شوي وبيجي لي رجلي ياخوفي مايخليني أطلع من البيت أسبوع
رانيه: هو بيشوف شكلك , هي وحدة من الثنتين يابيحكم علينا مؤبد يابيفجرنا
:لا حرااام تراه مسالم
:جب بس حتى لو جلف بيصير معاك مسالم
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:يلا وصل أستأذن
تعالت أصوات البنات يودعونها: نشوفك ع خير .. تولدين بالسلامه .. أسمحي لنا .. تحظرين الملكه أكيد ...
رانيه وهي تناظر من الشباك: حركات
الكل أنتبه لها شهقو بستنكار , عبير: رانيه وش تشوفين؟
رانيه: لاتخافون ياجماعه ماشفت شي غلط بس خدا أغراضها ومسح ع بطنها ومسك يدها
عبير رمتها بالخداديه: تفووووووو
رانيه: وش فيك أنتي حسيت أني أبي أكسجين فتحت النافده وشفتهم طالعين شسوي لك يعني أغمض
عهد بطناز: أي والله مسكينه رنوش غرضها شريف
دانا: لا إله إلا الله ما أنقطع الأكسجين إلا يوم طلعت البنت
رانيه: يآآآآه ياحبي للنسيم والطبيعه الخضراء
ملاك: أستغفر الله ترى سواقنا أسمه نسيم
عبير: هههههههههههه زين لك كذا رانيوه تنحطين مع وحدة تفكيرها مثلك
مها فتحت الباب قطعت عليهم ضحكهم: يلا بنات ترى السايق وصل
مها..شفت حوستهم وهم يقومون اللي تصحي صديقتها واللي تدور لفتها واللي تدور نقابها , ضحكني شكل رزان ورانيه شايلين مرام كل وحدة من إيد ومرام ولا حاسه لهم والبنات تعليقات وطناز , ركبنا الباص الكبير جلسنا قريب نهاية الباص ماما كانت واقفه تعدد أسماء البنات عشان تتأكد أن كلهم موجودين عقب ما تأكدت مشى الباص وسوينا صلوات عاليه ...
الكل: اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ,, رحم الله من أعادها ثانيه ,, اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ,, الثالثة لقضاء الحوائج ...
مها..تقريباً وصلنا 15صلاة خخخ بعد ماهدأت الأوضاع أتصلت ع أسامه ياقلبي من الظهر وأنا طالعه عنه وصلني صوته رديت عليه بحب..هلا حبيبي........كيف أمورك؟..........بعد قلبي...........تجي لي ولا أروح مع بيتنا؟.........لاحياتي إذا بتنام خلاص كذا ولا كذا نسيم بيمر أمي وخواتي ع طريقهم يوصلوني.............براحتك........كيف رياني؟........"صغرت صوتها: حبيب ماما كيفك؟..........لعبت مع أولاد العمه؟......بعد روحي الشاطر...........لاتتعب البابا الحين أجيكم............هلا أسامه حبيبي............يحليله عسى ماتعبكم؟........الحمد لله.........ههههههههههههههه.........هذول البنات توهم منتبهين أني أكلم............طيب حبيبي تآمرني بشيء؟............حافظك ربي أنتبه لنفسك ولريان...............إن شاء الله مع السلامه,
رانيه: هنا كورسات مجانيه ثنتين جنب بعض كل وحدة تكلم زوجها من جهه
دانا-رزان: ههههههههههههههههه
ريهام اللي توها مقفله جوالها: يسلم عليكم طلال
فضيله بمزح: بعرف بس كم مرة سلمو علينا طلال وأسامه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
:يارب مثل هالجمعه نروح للنبي بنفس هالباص
الكل: آآمين
دانا..وناسه الرحله أنبسطنا كثير بنات كثيرين صارو معانا في المدرسه وماحصل لنا الشرف نتعرف عليهم الرحله عطتنا فرصه نتقرب لزميلاتنا في المدرسه أكثر ونوسع علاقاتنا حتى بنات كنا مانعرفهم زين تغيرت فكرتنا عن معظم البنات للأحسن أنبسطنا بجد حسينا أن أحنا كلنا خوات وكل البنات اللي معانا في الرحلة إن شاء الله بيحظرون ملكة رزان خخخخ ع فكرة ترى رزون ماخليناها في حالها هي وثلاث من الصبايا قريب بيملكون الحمد لله أنهم مو في نفس الليلة , و4بنات حوامل إن شاء الله يولدون بالسلامه والباقي عزابيه أمثالي خخخخخخخ ...
رانيه ناظرت دانا اللي مسنده راسها عند الشباك وتسمع في الآيبود ولا تدري وين رابي حاطها: أحححـــم
دانا ورزان نقزو: هلا رانيوه
رانيه: ههههههههههههههههه "مدت لهم الشيبس: تفضلو نقنقو معانا
رزان خدت وحدة: شبعانات والله أنا حاسه أني بنفجر أول مرة آكل مثل هالأكل
مها بصوت عالي عشان تسمعها رزان: ياخوفي بس يضيق عليك الفستان
رزان بخوف: أمبييييييه حزتها شسوي بالله؟
عبير بمزح: أجلي الملكه
ريهام: هههههههههههههههه لايفجرك فيصل
مرام اللي كانت توزع المويه: تفضلي أم ريان
مها: صح النووووم مرام
مرام: هههههههه صح بدنك
رانيه بهجومها المعتاد: وأنا ما صح بدني جاني خولنج وأنا أحاول أرفعك يبي لك أنج ياكافي الشررر
رزان: ههههههههههههه صح بدنك رنوووش
:بنات خل نلعب أونو ع الأرض
ريهام: ماشبعتو لعب!!
فضيله: أنا بسألكم أسأله تستفيدون منها وش رايكم؟
الكل وافقو ع أقتراح فضيله اللي جلست تسألهم أسئله منوعه وهم يتناقشون ويجاوبون ولا ننسى أجواء المرح اللي تملي المكان والصلوات والتصفيق والتشجيع والأناشيد والهدايا لين ماوصلو عند المدرسه بالسلامه وكل وحدة أتصلت ع أهلها وراحو بيتوهم بالسلامه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الثاني والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-حفلة تخرج الصبايا اللي عطتنا جو بالمرة حلوو
-أنتقال خالد وسمانه لفيلا بروحهم تتوقعون شنو تأثير هالشي ع علاقتهم وهل بيصارحون بعض بشعوهم؟
-ساري..الطفل اللي تعلق فيه راشد تتوقعون له تأثير ع حياة راشد؟
-فهد وفيصل ع وصول <<يرجعون بالسلامه
-هدى وظهورها من جديد في حياة سيف وحنين تتوقعون شو تأثير ظهورها عليهم؟
-بالإضافه إلى قرب ملكة رزان وفيصل
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

سوري بقوووه خيتوو مجنونه ع التأخير

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الثالث والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء
-وصووووول فهد وفيصل بالسلامه للسعوديه من الأمس والكل أستقبلهم بالمطار وعاد لاتسألوني عن وناستهم
-اليوم حدث مميز الكل أنتظره على أحر من الجمر((ملكة رزان وفيصل))
لا أطول عليكم
تابعونا))
صحيح أنشغلنا بالدنيا
لكــــــــن ماتغيرنا
نــــــــــدوس الوقت لو فكر على كيفه يمشيـــــــنا
ونعيش العمــــــــر
ونقدر عيون اللي يقــــــــدرنا
ونعرف إن الزمــــــان
مهما يباعدنا
"يجيله يوم يجمعنا"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:14ص في فيلا عبد العزيز , بالتحديد في غرفة فهد ...
فهد..خلصت تجهيز وحوسه رشيت لي العطر اللي أحبه من أيام الجامعه وحطيت نظارتي الشمسيه في جيب قميصي وطلعت من الغرفه شفت رزون في البوفيه تسوي لها كوفي ...
فهد ببتسامه عذبه: أحلى صباح ع أحلى عروس
رزان ردت له الأبتسامه: صباح النور ع أحلى أخو "سحبت له كرسي: أفطر معاي
فهد: من قدي العروس عازمتني ع الفطور
رزان: هههههههههه شدعوه , وين ع الله أشوفك كاشخ؟
فهد: بمر العريس وآخد ثوبي وشماغي بالمره
رزان: أهاا كويس , أخبارك من تعب الطيران؟
فهد: متكسر حدي توني الحين حسيت أني مرتاح , الله يعين الليلة بنكرف كرف بس لجل عين تكرم مدينه
رزان: يسلمووو
فهد: بعد عمري خيو كبرتي صرتي عروس , إلا وينهم عنك بنات العمه
رزان: الفجر طلعو عشان يجهزون ويضبطون أمورهم
فهد: طلعو الفجر مع السايق !!!!!!
رزان تلعثمت قالت بخجل: لامرهم أخوهم
فهد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أي أخو؟
رزان: اللي معاك في فرنسا
فهد: قصدك خطيبك
رزان: هههه
فهد بتريقه: غريبه مارحتي الصالون
رزان: من الحين عاد بعد صلاة الظهر بتوصل الكوفيرا
فهد: ههههههه وش يدريني عنكم أنتو البنات
رزان: ع بالك مثلكم ثوب وشماغ وقام الدور
فهد: أي والله حالتكم صعبه , يلا خيه أستأذن تآمريني بشي؟
رزان: سلامتك وأنتبه لنفسك
فهد..أبتسمت ع توترها وربكتها اللي تحاول تخفيهم لكنهم واضحين وضوح الشمس , نزلت من السلم بسرعه وسويت حركتي اللي تعودت عليها رميت السويج من بداية السلم ولقفته وأنا ناط ع نهاية السلم ...
رزان: جمباز ماشاء الله
فهد: ههههههههه تعودي يلا باي
فهد..خاطري أجلس مع رزون وحشتني الجلسه معاها بس الوقت ضيق الأمس وصلنا وأنشغلنا بالحوسه والليلة الملكه , سويت نفسي زعلان عشانها ما أستقبلتني في المطار لكن كلمتها وأنا ما أدري خخخخخ هو أنا أقدر أزعل , أختي وأعرفها زين أكيد مستحيه عشان فصول معانا في المطار بس يلا عذرتها , ع طاري فصول ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ذكرت أني للحين ماقلت له عن الفلاش مسكين , توني مكتشف أني نحيس يابعدي فصول طول الوقت وهو متضايق ع الفلاش وأني ما أكلمه مثل الناس قالب وجهي طفيت السيارة ونزلت بيت عمتي شفت نسيم يسقي الزع اللي بره ...
فهد وهو يسلم ع نسيم ويتباوس معاه: هلا نسنس كيفك وش الأخبار؟
نسيم: الهمد لله ئايش كيف أنت وكيف فرنسا
فهد: أنا وفرنسا بخير , إلا وين فصول؟
نسيم: للحين ما نزل شكله نايم في العسل
فهد دخل وهو يضحك ع نسيم اللي من كثر ماعاش معاهم اللي يشوفه يقول أنه سعودي ...
ناصر: هلا بالذيب هلا بأخو العروووس
فهد: هلا بالخال , كيفك؟
ناصر: الحمد لله , ع حضك أني متأخر اليوم بروح بس الشركه ساعتين بتطمن ع الوضع وبرجع
فهد: أيه أستانس وش عليك أبو المعرس وخال العروس
ناصر: هههههههه يلا وأنت متى بنفرح فيك؟
فهد: قريب إن شاء الله , إلا وين فصول؟
ناصر: فوق قاتل النوم قتال اللي يشوفه مايقول عنه معرس
فهد: ههههههههه بخليهم يسوو لي طريق وبروح أصحيه
ناصر: أقلط البنات في جناحهم بس حمحم قبل توصل
فهد..رقيت الدرج وأنا مبتسم فيني الضحكه ع حال العاشق الولهان اللي للحين ماطمنته وريحت قلبه حمحمت أول ماوصلت للطابق الثاني الظاهر أن مافي حد طقيت باب جناح فيصل , أخخخخخخخخ ياويلي أنفشخ مخي هذا أكيد فصول أعرف حركاته لفيت لمحت وحده تركض ههههههههه أكيد وحدة من البنات ع بالها أني فصول الله يهديها فشخت مخي ...
فهد وهو يجر البطانيه من ع فيصل: ماعندنا عرسان ينامون لهالوقت
فيصل اللي صحى يفرك عينه مو مستوعب الوضع , شاف فهد وضمه ...
فهد ضمه أكثر وهو يضحك يتخيل ردت فعله إذا عرف بالسالفه ياخوفه بس يرمه من الشباااك ...
فضيله اللي توها داخله شافتهم ضامين بعض: الله يديم المحبه
فيصل بعد عن فهد وباس راس أمه: بوجودك الغاليه ,, عند أذنكم بروح دورة المياه
فهد-فضيله: أذنك معك
فضليه ببتسامه: أخبار العروس؟
فهد: بخير والله , أخبارك أنتي والبنات
فضيله: الحمد لله مبسوطين بوجودكم
فيصل وهو ينشف شعره: عفواً ماما كان قصدها بوجودي بس أستحت تحرجك وقالت بوجودكم
فهد: قصدك العكس
فضيله: هههههههههههه الله يهديكم ويوفق لكم "وطلعت تشوف التيلفون اللي يرن"
فهد: لاتضيع الوقت فصول ترى ورانا شغل لين فووق الحين بنروح ناخد الملابس وبعدها الصالون والأستديو......>>
فيصل: الله يعين
فهد لاحظ أن فيصل مابعد يرجع لطبيعته ذكر أنه لسه ماقال له عن الفلاش وضحك: ههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل: سكنهم في مساكنهم وش صاير؟
فهد: بصراحه أخاف أقول لك شي وتحذفني من الشباك
فيصل بضيق: اليوم المفروض أكون أسعد أنسان بالدنيا آآآه صحيح أني سعيد لكن فرحتي مابتكتمل وأنا أحس نفسي خاين
فهد تعالت ضحكاته: هههههههههههههههههههه وقسم فصول لو تدري بتحذفني من الشباك خلني ساكت أحسن
فيصل تفاجئ أن فهد ماهزأه ع السالفه ولا حتى عبره لمن جاب طاريها , قال وهو بناظره بنص عين: بعرف بس شاللي يضحك هذا بدل ماتواسيني وأنا متضايق
فهد بعفويه: ياعمي لاتضايق نفسك ولا شي الفلاش ماراحت عند حد غريب الفلاش كانت عندي
فيصل من الفرحه والقهر والوناسه عطى فهد جمع ع ظهره: بجــــــــد!!
فهد: ههههههههههههههههههههه فيصلوه وخر عني كسرت ظهري
فيصل وهو يسب بدون شعور: يالنذل طول هالوقت وأنا أحاتي وما أنام الليل أثاري الفلاش تطلع عندك "عطاه خفقه ع الظهر"
فهد: هههههههههههه أرحمني فصول لاتخلني أندم لأني قلت لك
فيصل: والله أنك باط كبدي والقتل فيك حلال طول هالوقت كيف طاوعك قلبك
فهد: أقول قم بس قم تأخرنا في السيارة كمل هذرة وتحرطم
فيصل..قمت وأنا أناطط من الفرحه أمشي كأني بزر صحيح أنقهرت من فهود وخاطري أشنقه بس حمدت ربي مليون مرة أني تطمن ع الفلاش وأن الصور ماراحت لحد غريب , سلمت ع أمي وبست راسها وأنا مو قادر أقفل فمي من الوناسه ركبت السيارة وأنا أغني بدون شعور ...
فهد: هههههههههههههههههه الله يعين أختي بتاخد واحد مجنون
فيصل ببتسامته العريضه: مجنون بحبها
فهد: ياعينـــــــي مقدر ع الحب تراني عزابي
فيصل: أسكت بس ولو أني خاطري أمسح فيك الأرض بس عشان القمر أعفيت عنك هالمره
فهد: هههههههههههههههههه وقسم ماكان قصدي شي غلط بس كان قصد أأدبك وأعلمك أن الله حق أصلاً أحمد ربك لأني قلت لك من الحين كنت ناوي أقول لك ليلة ملكة ولدك الصغير
فيصل: ههههههههه نذذذل
فهد: والله لو ماكسرت خاطري كان ماقلت لك
فهد.. نزلنا الصالون والوناسه مبينه ع وجه فصول وفي عيونه لمعة فرح مميزه ماقد شفتها في حياتي وحتى في تخرجه , دخلو فروس ورشود لا بالله خربت...
راشد وهو يسوي نفسه متأثر وهو يسلم ع فيصل: عظم الله أجرك في عزوبيتك
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قصر الله عمر عزوبيتك
الشباب بصوت واحد: اليوم يومك ياعرييييييييييييس
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:44ص في شقة ضاري ...
أمل..صحيت ع صراخ إياد أففف ياربي ماخلاني أنام أبد الله يهديه نيمته وضميته لصدري مشيت وأنا أطبطب ع ظهره بهدوء لين ما وصلت لغرفة شهد سمعت صوتها تضحك من زماااااااان ماسمعتها تضحك كذا دخلت وأنا أشوف وجهها محمر من الضحك والجوال في يدها سألتها وش فيك أشرت لي ع الجوال بمعنى شوفي .. خديت الجوال أبي أشوف شاللي يضحكها قرأت المسج ...
"خبر عاجل جوليت بعد حب طويل سيتتم ملكتها ع روميو وذالك في ليلة الأربعاء في صالة منزلهم السعيد ...
جوليت اللي ياماتطنزنا عليها وعلى حياها ...
خدودها يحمرون ع أقل شي لا إله إلا الله ...
ماتمشي إلا بطبقة نعالها وبنت عمتها ...
لم تفضح حبها لكن عيونها فضحتها<<الله يسامح عيونها ...
بعد المواقف اللي سمعناهم بالغلط وشبهناهم بالأفلام الإباحيه بتتم الملكه ...
بعد المعاناه ودراسة حياها المختلف ومحاولاتنا في تخفيفه اللي كلها بائت بالفشل ...
بعد ماعجزت رنوش عن الأختراع ...
ونط لدانا عرق الخجل ...
رزان بنتزف لفيصل بقصة حب أحلى من العسل ,,,"
أمل: ههههههه حلوة يعني الليلة ملكة رزان؟
شهد: أيوة من أسبوع راسلين لي البنات الرساله بس كنت مقفله الجوال توني فتحته اليوم 
أمل: إن شاء الله بتروحين غيري جو عن جلسة البيت
شهد: مدري أنا بعد خاطري أشوف رزون بس ماودي أطول
أمل: يلا خلينا نروح تغيرين جو مع صاحباتك
شهد: يمكن بس أسلم وأطلع
أمل هزت كتوفها بلقة حيله: براحتك أهم شي تطلعين تغيرين جو 
شهد..مارفضت طلب أمل أني أطلع لأني بجد محتاجه أغير جو أشوف الناس بس في نفس الوقت خايفه من نظرة الناس القاسيه لي وكلامهم الجارح اللي حتى في المدرسه ماسلمت منه , مدري كيف مشاعري متضاربه مبسوطه لرزان في نفس الوقت أحسدها , من تطلقت ونفسيتي زفت وأتأزم لمن أعرف أن وحدة من صاحباتي أنخطبت أو بالأحرى يحز في خاطري هالشي آآآآآه كيف وأنا تخيلت أني أكون متزوجه وعندي أولاد في ملكتهم بس الحين معظم صاحباتي بيملكون وأنا مطلقه !!! , مو لأني أبي أملك أو أتزوج لكن ياليت لو أقدر أغير لقب مطلقه اللي كرهته ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 7:24م في فيلا عبد العزيز , بالتحديد في غرفة رزان ...
رزان..دخلت غرفتي عقب ما خلصت الميك آب والشعر وكل شيء بس باقي لي ألبس الفستان عشان أروح للكوافيرا تضبط لي أكسسوار الشعر ناظرت وجهي في المريا بتأمل حسيت ببرودة بوسه ع خدي أبتسمت ...
ريهام: وربي تهبلين أحلى عروس شفتها بحياتي
رزان ببتسامه خجوله: تسلمين
هنادي اللي توها جايه من بيتهم ضمت رزان: هلا وغلا وش هالجمااااال بسم الله , اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
رزان: من ذوقك يالغلا تسلمين
رؤى دخلت: وااااااااااااااو ماشاء الله , ملكتو ولا لسه؟
ريهام: توه متصل بابا هم في المجلس ينتظرون يلا حبيبتي رزون ألبسي عبايتك
رزان ودقات قلبها تتسارع: يصير وحده منكم توقع عني
هنادي: ههههههههههههههه لاتقتليني يلا ينتظرونك أنا زوجة الشاهد أحم أحم
مها دخلت: بسررررررررررعه يلا رزون ترى الشيخ مع الجماعه من زمان ينتظرون
رزان تجمعت الدموع في عينهم وبانت الربكه ع ملامحها: أبي دانا
دانا دخلت , قالت وهي تحط عبايتها ع كتفها واللفه بيدها: بعد قلبي معاك يلا خل ننزل
الجيش كلهم نزلو بعباياتهم جلسو في الصاله , مريم اللي كل شوي تضم رزان رجعت ضمتها ...
رزان..لمن ضمتني أمي حسيت بالأمان ضميتها أكثر وأحس أن دموعي بتنزل , حسيت لماما تبعد عني بشويش وهي تغطي وجهي وتسكر أزرارات عبايتي اللي أنفتحو مع الحركه سمعت الشيخ يقول يالله يالله عرفت أنه بيدخل ياخد كلمتي زادت نبضات قلبي وماقدرت أرفع راسي حسيت أنه تحجر كذا , سمعت أصوات الرجال زاد توتري لمن حسيت أن فيصل معاهم سمعت الشيخ يناديني"رزان"دفتني هنادي بمعنى قولي نعم قلت "نعم" سمعت سلمان يتطنز كالعاده: عمتي ماعشيتوها مافيها صوت ترى أنا ما أشهد زور ماراح أشهد إلا إذا سمعت صوتها ,, رد ناداني الشيخ"رزان" حاولت أن صوتي يكون أركد من المرة اللي راحت قلت وأنا شوي وأبكي من الفشله"نعم" سمعت الشيخ يقول جمله طويله وأنا كأني بزر قالو لي أردد وراه رددت وراه بعدها سألني "موافقه" هنا عاد حسيت نفسي غتمت مافيني صوت الكلام مايطلع من فمي دفوني هنادي وريهام , سمعت هنادي من زود الحماس قالت " أيـــــه" , سلمان مامشت عليه ميز صوت هنادي قال: لايكون ناويه تملكين قالو رزان , رزان قالت بصوت واطي"نعم" قال الشيخ بالبركه وطلع مع الرجال , فهد عطاني الدفتر ووقعت حاسه أني أرسم مؤشر الأسهم من كثر ما أرتجف ضمني فهد ...
فهد: الله يبارك لك ويساعدك ع فصول
رزان بخجل والدموع متجمعه في عينها: عقبالك
مريم-فضيله من الوناسه: أفضل الصلآلآلآه والسلآلآلآلآم عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلِ على محمد كللللللللللللللللوووووووووش
فهد باس راس أمه وسلم عليها وطلع يودي الدفتر ...
دانا مدت جلاس المويه لرزان: تفضلي
رزان شربت المويه بيد ترتجف: تسلمين
ريهام: يلا حبيبتي ألبسي الفستان قريب بتوصل المصورة
رزان..ركبت غرفتي ألبس الفستان ماعرفت أقفل السحاب اللي وراء أفففف هذا وقته شوي وأبكي سمعت صوت دق ع الباب قلت "مين" ...
دانا: أنا رزان خلصتي؟
رزان: لحظة السحاب متعطل معي
دانا: أدخل أقفله لك؟
رزان بقلة حيله: تفضلي
دانا..شفت وجه رزون وسكت حسيت أني لو تكلمت كلمه بتبكي علي , قفلت سحابها وأنا أحس لبرودة جسمها ومساماتها اللي مبينه من زود التوتر ناديت الكوافيرا تضبط لها أكسسوار الشعر وتفتح لها اللفات , خلصت شغلها وسألت رزان إذا تبي إضافات ولا شي وبعدها طلعت وظليت مع رزون بروحنا ...
رزان: حلو شكلي؟
دانا: وقســــم تهبيلن خايفه ع أخوي يخق ولا يصيبه شي
رزان أستحت من كلامها: شوفي فستاني أحسه واسع علي عند البطن
ريهام دخلت: من قلة الأكل لحظة أوقفي أعدله لك
هنادي: ترى وصلو معظم صاحباتكم أنا نازله أساعد عمتي تآمروني بشيء؟
الكل: تسلمين
رزان..كلهم نزلو يباشرون المعازيم وأنا ظليت في الغرفة والبنات يتناوبو علي كل شوي تصير معي وحدة أحس البيت كأنه خلية نحل كلن منشغل وصوت الأستيريو وفوضة المعازيم , نادتني مها أروح الغرفة الثانيه للمصورة عشان تصورني قبل أنزل ورحت أتصور ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:00م في فيلا خالد وسمانه ...
خالد..لين هنا وبس حسيت أن شي بيصير الليلة مو طبيعيه هالبنت تجذبني بكل مافيها ناظرت فيها من المرايا بفستانها البني المطرز بالذهبي واللي يوصلها لنصف ركبتها ويكشف أكتافها .. وهي تلبس شبكة حفلتنا الذهب اللي تميزها مع صندلها العالي اللي يتردد صوته في أرجاء الفيلا واللي عاطينها جاذبيه أكثر وريحة عطرها اللي أستنشقها في كل مكان , دخلت غرفتي وتسندت ع الباب ماتحملت أناظرها أكثر وقفت عند المرايا وأنا أناظر نفسي قلت أتدرب ...
خالد: أحم سمانه حبيت أعترف لك بشيء لأني مو قادر أتحمل أكثر .. سمانه أنا حبيتك قبل أشوفك وقبل أعرف بمشاكلك وقبل أنتي تحبيني كأخ .. سمانه أنا حبيتك كأخت وحبيبة وزجه مو أخت وبس .. سمانه صدقيني أنتي تعنين لي شي كبيييييير غير عن اللي في بالك ...
سمانه وهي تطق الباب: الله بلاني بأخو مجنوووووووون وش فيك تكلم نفسك؟
خالد "شسوي هوستيني جننتيني" راحت كل شجاعته وفتح لها باب الغرفه وكلمها برسميتهم المعتاده: جهزتي؟
سمانه وهي تقفل زرارات عبايتها: أيه أنا لو أروح الساعه عشره مافي أي برابلم أنت اللي تأخرت
خالد: أي والله ع الساعه 8ونص بيحطون العشاء
سمانه: يلا بروح آخد شنطتي وأغراضي أنت أنزل سخن السيارة
خالد نزل سخن السيارة ورجع , تردد كثير بعدها دق باب غرفة سمانه ردت عليه بتفضل وهي تلف لفتها وتحط شنطتها ع كتفها: يلا مشينا
خالد: سمانه لحظة بقول لك شي
سمانه بأستغراب: شنو؟
خالد لاحض لمه بعيونها قال بتهور: سمانه ماله داعي نعذب بعض أكثر سمانه أحنا مو بس أخوان ريحي بالي قولي لي أنك تحبيني مثل ما أنا أحبك تكفيـــن سمآنه
سمانه بصدمه من كلامه قالت وهي مابعد تستوعب الكلام: خالد ماعليش تأخرنا خل نأجل الكلام لرجعتنا
خالد: بس ريحيني سمانه قولي لي تحبيني مثل ما أنا أحبك أو لأ؟
سمانه " آآآه ياخالد يمكن أكثر" ردت: خالد تكفى تأخرنا
خالد هز راسه وركبو السيارة وهم ساكتين لاصوـوـوت ولا حرـرـرـرف ولا نفـ .. ـفـ .. ـفـ .. ـفـ .. ـفـس لين ماوصلو فيلا عبد العزيز ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:14م في فيلا ناصر , بالتحديد في مجلس الرجال ...
فيصل..الشباب مو مقصرين فيني طول الوقت ضحك وطناز علي وخليني أسرح ثوااااني قالو كلهم بصوت عالي يامعيريس وعين الله تراااه... , لكن الله بيوريني فيهم بالذات رشود وفروس بالمرة مو مخليني في حالي لكني تشمت فيهم لمن نادو عليهم الرجال عشان يشتغلون معاهم هههههههههههه ...
راشد يناظر فيصل بنظرات حقد: وش عليك مترزز العرس لثنين والتعب لألفين
فيصل بعناد: هههه أشتغلو زين حبايبي
أسامه جلس وهو يناظر قارورات المويه اللي تحت فيصل: ههههههه بسك عاد خلصت المويه عن المعازيم
فارس: هههههه هذا شكله بيروح عند العروس وبيصير شي هناك
سلمان: لاتنسى فيصل تروح دورة المياه قبل تشوف العروس
الكل: ههههههههههههههه
فهد: عاد بيض وجهنا فصول ع الأقل لو أول ليلة
طلال: يلا عاد لا حد يتحرش في عديلي
راشد جلس جنبه وقال بصوت بناتي رومنسي: فسوـوـوـولي أبي بوسه
فيصل قرب منه مو مستوعب , راشد دفه بمزح: لالا الولد رايح فيها
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههه
فهد وهو يكتم ضحكته: فشلتونا أعقلو لا يطردنا الوالد من المجلس
رائد اللي توه راجع جلس جنبهم بتعب: أفففف
سلمان: وش صاير فيك ؟ وين هالغيبه كلن من جا سألني وين زوج أختك
رائد: الله لا يراويكم شايب أستلمني تحقيق لين ما طلعت روحي
الكل ضحك لمن لفو للشايب اللي جا من عنده رائد وشافوه يتبسم لرائد: ههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد: بصراحه توني مكتشف أنك مزيون
فارس: وأنت توثق بذوق شياب !!
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
رائد: لهدرجه طايح من عينك؟
فارس أنحرج من كلامه: سوري بس طلعت عفويه
عبد الله صديق راشد أعقل واحد فيهم: أنا هالإثنين "وهو يأشر ع فارس وراشد" محد بيرحمهم محد ظل ماتطنزو عليه
راشد: بالغين إلا خير فيك "أنتبه لفيصل يكلم: يامعيرييييييييييييييس "والشباب يرددون وراه"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9:22م في فيلا عبد العزيز ... البنات دخلو سوا غرفة رزان عقب ماخلصت رزان تصوير وحاوطوها يسولفون ويضحكون معاها ويتطنزون عليهاا ...
مرام: طيب أنتي قولي فيصل حبيبي وكل وحدة توعدك في مبلغ
هنادي: ههههههههههه وأنا بعد أنصحك رزون تصيرين مليونيرة بعدين نصير مو من مقامك
دانا: ههههههههههه الله يرجكم , وش سويتو تحت؟
رانيه: مسويه نفسي شغيله ومؤدبه وربة منزل أصب القهوه للحريم وأشوفهم يتبوسمون في النهايه صبيت القهوه لوحدة عجوز بيدي اليسار وشرشحت أبو اللي جابني 
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
:يارنوش لا تلبسين ثوب مو ثوبك
مرام: وأزيدكم من الشعر بيت صبت لمره القهوه وكبت ثلاث أرباعها ع عباية المره
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
عهد: ع هالسالفه مابتنزلين من الفشله
رانيه: وش علي منهم أنزل ولا كأنم صاير شي في الدنيا
دانا: بنات قومو معاي نحط الزفه عشان الحين بتنزف رزون
رزان بعيون مترجيه: دانا أنزلي معاي
رزان..الحمد لله الكل نزلو وبقو معاي دانا وريهام ذكرنا أن باقة الورد في الغرفه اللي صورت فيها راحت دانا ركض تجيبها وريهام أنشغلت مع روابي في دورة المياه , وقفت قبال المرايا ناظر في فستاني التركواز اللي جاي علاقي ع الظهر بفتحة قلب من عند الصدر والشك الذهبي من عند البطن والصدر وحفات الفستان والذيل الطويل اللي عاطي الفستان شكل أروع , وشعري مرفوع بنفخه ومسوى كامل (بف) يزينه تاج ذهبي متناسق مع ألوان الفستان , ومكياجي اللي أحسه غير ملامحي كثير كان بودي أنه يكون أخف بس الكل أعترض لمن قلت للكوافيرا تخففه فخديت بنصيحتهم وخليته مثل ما هو جلست ع كرسي التسريحه وأنحنيت أفقل صندلي اللي فسخته مؤقتاً أريح رجلي شوي وتوني الحين ألبسه ...
دانا: لحظة لحظة لاتتحركين حلو شكلك وأنتي تقفلين الصندل بصورك
رزان ضحكت ضحكه بانو فيها كل أسنانها ع هبال دانا اللي مافوتت ولا لقطه ماصوتهااا ...
نزلت رزان ع أنغام الموسيقى الكلاسيكيه والكل هلل وكبر ع جمالها مشت ع الدرج وكأنها أميرة بين الناس لين ماوصلت عند الستيج تصورت مع حمواتها وعمتها وأختها والبزارين ولا ننسى الغاليه أمها وبعدها جلست ع الأريكه تناظر البنات يرقصون وكأنهم مشربين شي حماسهم في الرقص مو طبيعي وهي تضحك من داخلها ع أشكالهم وهم يرمون نفسهم ع الطاوله اللي ع جنبها اليسار بتعب ويشربون مويه ...
رانيه تناديها وهي ع الطاوله: شرايك في رقصي رزون؟
رزان لفت تسولف معاهم: تحطييييييم
مرام: أفااا عليك مو تقولين قصرنا
رزان: لاحشى ماقصرتو
عهد: مفاجئه رزون في وحدة نحبها كثير توها واصله
الكل: مين؟
عهد: مع وجهكم لو أبي أقول لكم ماقلت مفاااجئه شوي وتشوفونها
"بعد دقايق دخلت عهد مع بنوته مثل القمر تمشي معاها لعند البنات بهدووء وهم يضحكون ويسولفون لمحوها البنات وكلهم قامو يسلمون عليها"
عهد بصوت عالي تكلم رزان: وش رايك ؟؟!!
رزان: أحلى مفاجئه ,, كيفك شهوووده؟
شهد: ههههه بخير يالغلا أسأل عنكم وحشتوني
رانيه: أقول خلينا نكون صريحات يلايلا أفسخي عبايتك عن الدلع
شهد: خليني بعبايتي خلاص فسخت لفتي خير وبركه
مرام: ترى مانفسخ عباياتنا في زواجك
شهد ضحكت بسخريه: ههههه عقب عمر طويل إذا جبتي ولد زوجيني عليه وتصيرين أم المعرس وتضطرين تفسخين عبايتك
مرام: هههههههههههه حلوة من الحين صرتي مرت ولدي
دانا: بنات أستانسو ترى ساعه بالكثير وبيدخل فيصل
رانيه قامت: ما أجلس هالساعه وأنا رنوش
رزان..ناظرت البنات وأنا أبتسم ع وناستهم وهبالهم ورقصهم ودانينو بعد روحي ترقص شوي وتجلس معاي ع الأريكه , ورهف وغلا وشوق اللي لاعبين الدور في الرقص هههههههه ياحليلهم , ورنوش اللي خفة دمها وصراخها وحركاتها تجذب الكل , ناظرت أمي الغاليه وهي تجي وسعت لها وجلست جنبي تقرأ علي وتوصيني أقرأ المعوذات والأذكار , حطيت ريوف ع رجلي وأنا ألعب في شعرها وأسولف مع ماما ...
رزان: ماما فكي الحلق تعلق في شعري
مريم فكت الحلق من شعرها وباستها في خدها: الله يكفيك شر الحساد ويوفقك يايما
رزان باست راس أمها بخجل: آمين
مريم: حبيبتي حاولي تهدأين شوي تركدين نفسك "مسحت ع شعرها بحنان"
رزان حطت راسها ع كتف أمها وهي ناسيه اللي حولها: أنا هادئه طول ما أنا جنبك يالغاليه الله لايحرمني منك
مريم: عساني أفرح فيك وفي أولادك وأولاد أولادك
دانا اللي توها جايه جنبهم: آمين , هااا عمه أخبار عروستنا دلوعتنا كيف نفسيتها
مريم لفت يدها ع خصر رزان: متوتره تنتظر المعرس
دانا: هههههه جبتيها عمه
شوي إلا كل البنات بسطو ع الستيج يسولفون مع رزان جالسين ع الأرض وكأنهم في المدرسه , رانيه: قومي قومي أم فهد جلستك مو حلوة
مريم: هههههه وين أقوم ما أعرف أرقص
رانيه خدت يد مريم وقومتها وخلت البنات كلهم يرقصون حولها بحيث أنها ماتقدر تطلع بمعنى أصح حاصروها خخخ , شوي إلا عهد جابت فضيله ترقص معاهم وكبرت الدائره صارو كل الأهل والحبايب يرقصون ع الستيج وفضيله ومريم في وسط الدائره , شوي إلا مها ورؤى دخلو رزان في وسط الدائره وهم يرقصونها والطقاقه أنفعلت صارت تقول أغنيه ورا أغنيه لحد ماتعبت عااااااااااااااااشوو بعدها جلسو كل اللي كانو يرقصون صورو فوتو وبعد الصورة نزلو من ع الستيج وظلت رزان تصور بروحها ع الستيج ...
كلهم نزلو وهم متسدحين ضحك ع أشكالهم وهم يرقصون وكل وحدة تتنطنز ع شكل الثانيه , جلسو قبال طاولة أهل رانيه ...
لمى: وش هالفن رنوش توها بس طلعت المواهب
هنادي: أنتو ماشفتوها وش سوت في الوسط مو حاله مصررررري مرة وحدة
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: وقسم حالتها صعبه فيها شي ولا شي ودوها لشيخ يقرأ عليها
نرجس: هههههههههههه والله كلكم مرة وحدة رقصتو رقص
رؤى: تحمسنا ولو أن الحكومه مو سامحين لي بالرقص بس يلا بعد ثلاث أيام بقول له أني رقصت
ليلى: وأي حكومه اللي تسمح بالرقص
رانيه: ههههههههههههههه الحمد لله ماورانا حكومات خل ناخد راحتنا
هنادي: أيووة عليك نور عيشي كل لحظة بلحظتها أستانسي لاتضيعين ولا لحظة ترى بعدين تكبرين تقولين ياليت سويت وفعلت
ريهام: هههههههههه سكتي يامخربة الأجيال
حنين: لاوالله أم شوق مربية أجيال ناجحه لأن هذا اللي يبونه بنات هالأيام
دانا: هلا حنين توني منتبه لك قبل شوي سألت حور عنك
حنين: هههههههههههه حورو ما أرتاحت إلا لمن جيت معاها
عهد: لازم هي وملوك يوجبون بعض
مها اللي توها جايه و ع كتفها ريان: ويلي تكسرت أسلم ع الناس بالأربع المرات وناس مدري سلمت عليهم أو لأ ومعظم اللي أسلم عليهم ما أعرفهم
عبير: هههههههههه معذورة تعودي هذا هو الحال في المناسبات
مها: حتى ريانوه أتصلت لأبوه يجي له , ع فكرة الرجال خلصو عشاء وفصول فاضح الدنيا يبي يدخل
دانا بستغراب: وصل !!!
مها: أيوه موجود في المجلس مع أمي وعمتي والبزارين
شهد قالت تستأذن: يلا نشوفكم ع خير وصلو سلامي لرزون
عهد: بدري شهود
شهد ببتسامه: مرة ثانيه إن شاء الله خالي ينتظرني
عهد راحت مع شهد تحط لها عشاء وتوصلها للباب ...
ع الستيج رزان تهز رجلها بقلق والدموع متجمعه في عينها وقالت للمصورة تنادي أمها ...
مريم: خير حبيبتي رزان وش فيك؟
رزان ضمت أمها: مدري ماما لاتروحين عني
مريم: معاك أنا حبيبتي ما رحت مكان بس فيصل وصل ورحت أسلم عليه "جلستها وشربتها مويه"
رزان وهي تنتفض من القلق وجسمها ناااار ومساماتها بارزه من التوتر: ماما مو لازم يشوفني اليوم خليها لبكره
مريم: توكلي ع الله حبيبتي لازم في البدايه تقلقين شي طبيعي صدقيني في المستقبل بتذكرين توترك وراح تضحكين ع نفسك
رزان: طيب ماما مو قدام الناس أستحي
مريم: خلاص حبيبتي تروحين المجلس يشوفك هناك وإذا خديتو ع بعض تدخلون الصاله سوا؟
رزان نزلت راسها حست أن هالفكره أرحم من أنه يشوفها أول مرة قدام الله وخلقه , هزت راسها لأمها بالموافقه "قامت مريم تبلغ البنات يسوون لرزان زفه"
ألتقت مريم ع الستيج مع مها وهي هلكانه ياذوبها نسقت للزفه: ها أخباره فصول؟
مها: مرتبك حده تصدقين أحسن أن جت هالفكره ع بالك حتى هو يقول أول شي طردو الحريم من الصاله وبعدها أدخل
مريم: ههههههه خلاص إن شاء الله مايدخلون الصاله إلا كل فضت شوي
بدت الحوسه والبنات سوو لرزان زفه لاتخلو من الرقص والهبال لين وصلو للمجلس رتبو شكل رزان وطلعو , ع باب المجلس كانو البنات واقفات ...
رانيه: أوريها رزون تروح علينا هاللقطه المهمه
عبير: ههههههههههههه رنوش أعصابك
عهد: الرجال أول مرة بيشوف مرته أنتو وش دخلكم
رانيه: شوف النحيسه لأنها كذا ولا كذا بتشوف اللقطه
مرام: وأنتي بتقصرين يعني حتى لو تشوفينها في الفيديو بتعيدينها لين ماتشبعين
هنادي: ههههههههه عادي دخلو معانا أحضرو اللقطه
رانيه: ناوين ع نفسنا بطرده قالها بالصريح ما أبي غير الأهل
رؤى: شدعوه أنتو من الأهل
مها اللي جايه بتزف فيصل: يالله يالله طريق
دخلت هنادي المجلس ودفت البنات وراها ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

فيصل..كنت أمشي وجنبي خواتي وعمتي وأمي يزغرتون ويصفقون ويغنون , أبوي عطاني المسباح صرت بدل ما أسبح أقول "صبر قلبك يافيصلووه صبر قلبك يافيصلوووه صبر قلبك يافيصلوووه" دانوه سمعتني هههههه أشوفها تمشي وهي تتخضخض من الضحك , وصلت لعند رزان سلمت عليها وبست جبينها وصلتني أنفاسها الدافيه بعدت عنها وعطيتها باقة الورد خدتها بيد مرتجفه , جت دانوه حطت باقة الورد ع الطاوله وبعدها قالو لنا نجلس وجلسنا صارو يباكون وأنا حتى لو محد بارك علقت ع الله يبارك فيكم ...
هنادي: عطوهم مويه خلو العصير هناك في الصاله مع تقطع الكيكه ولقطات التلبيس
بعد ما الكل بارك لهم قالت فضيله بأسلوبها الراقي: يلا خدو راحتكم عشان شوي ونزفكم للصاله
الكل طلع وضلو رزان وفيصل مع بعض ساكتين لـ5دقايق تقريباً قطع الصمت فيصل ...
فيصل: كيفك حبيبتي <<ياكله ياخله ماعنده تفاهم الأخ ههههههههههه
رزان أنكمشت معدتها ع كلمة حبيبتي بلعت ريقها وقالت: بخير وأنت؟
فيصل: بخير دامك بخير "جته الجرأه ورفع قدلتها عن عيونها وهمس: عشان أشوفك زين
رزان أبتسمت ع حركته: .................
فيصل: أرفعي راسك ناظريني
رزان أستجمعت قواها ورفعت راسها لكن عيونها للأرض ...
فيصل وكأنه يشجع بيبي: أيوة أيوة شطوووورة بشوف عيونك "مسك دقنها لين ماطاحت عينه في عينها عاد هنا لاحد يسألني عن حال رزان ...
رزان ياذوبها قدرت تنزل عينها ...
فيصل حس لحياها: كيفك مع الإجازة ؟
رزان: الحمد لله وأنت؟
فيصل: أكيد أحلى أجازة في حياتي تعرفين ليه؟
رزان رفعت راسها شوي لكن عيونها للأض وقالت بستفسار: ليه؟
فيصل: لأني بكون معك
رزان بلعت ريقها وزادت حمرتها وضربات قلبها: من ذوقك تسلم
فيصل سكت فتره بعدها قال يدور له سالفه: حاولي ماترتبكين إذا لبستك الشبكه
رزان بلعت ريقها لمن تذكرت الآكشن اللي بيصير بعد شوي: إن شاء الله
فيصل: كيفك مع التقديم ؟
رزان: الحمد لله
فيصل: ناويه تقدمين في الشرقيه ولا برا ؟
رزان: لالا أكيد في الشرقيه ماقدر ع الغربه
فيصل: أي والله الغربه صعبه مو الكل يتحملها "سكت فترة وبعدها قال: أنتي راغبه في أي قسم
رزان: أمممـ طب
فيصل: حلوو عارفه كان ودي في طب بس سبحان الله , الله كاتب لي محاسبه
رزان: سبحان الله أحياناً تصير أشياء عمرنا ماخططنا لها والأشياء اللي نخطط لها سنين ماتصير
فيصل بتأييد: أي والله
طقت الباب غلا بأدب دخلت وعندها وردتين سلمت على رزان وفيصل وعطتهم الورد ...
فيصل باس أخته الصغيرة في خدها: ثانكيوو يا أمورة من وين الورد؟
غلا والأبتسامه شاقه الحلق: من هنا
التفت فيصل وراه ناظر الباقه اللي من عند هنادي مافيها إلا 4وردات غلا حضرتها وزعتها على المعازيم , فيصل وهو قريب يعطيها كف بس أحترم حاله قدام رزان وقال: مشكوره "أشر لها بيده عند رقبته بمعنى أنقلعي غلا أبتسمت وطلعت ولا كأنها مسوية شي"
رزان من داخلها ميته ضحك ع حركة غلا وردت فعل فيصل ...
فيصل أنتبه لها تبتسم: تضحكين هااا
رزان نزلت راسها وأتسعت أبتسامتها الخجوله ...
فهد طق الباب ودخل والأبتسامه شاقه الحلق سلم ع رزان وتباوس معاها .. فيصل قام بيسلم عليه فهد حط يده عند صدره بمزح وبعد عن فيصل يحرجه ...
فهد بمزح: سلمت عليك لين شبعت مايحتاج الحين
فيصل ضحك منحرج من حركة فهد: هههه "فهد شاف حرجه ضمه بمزح ...
فهد: مبروووووك والله يساعدك يا أختي ع ما بلاك
فيصل ضربه ع راسه بخفه , وقال يهمس له: عن الجلافه خلك مؤدب لو مرة في حياتك
مريم دخلت وفهد وفيصل يتناقرون وكل واحد يضرب الثاني بمزح ورزان جالسه ع الكنب تبتسم ع حركاتهم ...
مريم: أعملو أدب بنتي تستحي
فيصل تجرأ لمن دخل فهد وقام يسوي حركات مايحس لها الأخ لف يده ع خصر رزان وجلسها معاه صارت قريبه منه مررررررررة قريب تصير في حضنه , ورزان أحمــــــرت وجسمها قام يرفع حرارة وحتى فهد ومريم أستحو وفيصل يسولف ولا هو حاس لنفسه , فهد حمحم بصوت عالي , فيصل حس لنفسه وعدل وضعه ...
مريم ضحكت من داخلها ع فيصل: يلا عشان تدخلون الصاله , فهد وش رايك تدخل تزف أختك ؟
فهد: لا وش أدخل سلمت خلاص وش لي بالبنات بصراحه خايف يخقون علي
مريم: أستح بس أستح
فهد: والله ماما أحلفي أني مو حلو؟
مريم قالت تجاريه: خلاص خلاص لاتدخل نشيل ذنبهم بنات الناس
فهد هز كتفه: زين أنكم عرفتو يلا أستأذن
رزان نادته بنعووومه: تعال
فهد: آآآخ ياقلبي لبيه
فيصل ضربه ع راسه: لاتغازل زوجتي
فهد بعناد: ههههه آمريني حبيبتي
رزان بخجل: لاتطلع قبل تصور معي
"فهد صور معاهم وجو عبد العزيز وناصر صورو معاهم وطلعو , بعدها صورو رزان وفيصل مع بعض أحلى صور وبعدها أنزفو ع الصاله ...
في نفس المكان ع طاولة البنات القريبه من طاولة أهل رانيه ...
رانيه: جايتني حره بعرف بس وش يسوون
عبير: هههههههه أحمدي ربك أنتي رزيتي فيسك ودخلتي مع الأهل
رانيه: سكتي بس اللي يسمعك يقول أنك مسكينه
عبير: البركه في أم شوق
هنادي وهي تآكل مكسرات: وش فيها أم شوق؟
عبير: ع يوم تدخلينا المجلس
هنادي: هههههه أعجبكم هااا
رانيه: أي والله بس كان خاطري نركب كام نشوف وش جالسين يسوون الحين
دانا: يآآآآه اللقافه تسري , لاتستعجلين ماراح عليك شي الحين بيجون
حور جت لعندهم مع ملاك: وين حنين؟
رانيه: حنين مرها سيف
حور: أمبيـــه راحت عني؟
عبير: أيه راحت عنك قالت خلاص أنتي نامي مع ملاك
ملاك ضمت حور: يآآآآآآي وناسه
حور شوي وتبكي: أبي أروح بيتنا
رانيه: هييي بناكلك حنا ولا بناكلك تمزح معك عبيروه حنون راحت مع سيف أحنا بنوصلك معانا
حور تطمنت: أهاا وين عبايتي؟
رانيه عطتها عبايتها: يلا ألبسي الحين بيدخلون فيصل ورزان ولا تبعدين كثير عشان نشوفك طلعتنا
حور لبست عبايتها وجلست معاهم ع الطاوله , وملاك راحت مع خواتها يزفون رزان وفيصل اللي كانو يمشون مع بعض وطالعين أحلى ثنائي , قطعو الكيكه وشربو العصير وفيصل لبس رزان الشبكه والدبله والساعه وهي لبسته الدبله والساعه وبعدها جلسو ...
رزان تساسر دانا: طلعو البنات ؟
دانا: أيوه بس ظلت رنوش مع أمها وعبير وخالتها الكبيره
رزان: أهاا متى طلعو؟
دانا: وأنتو داخل أستأذنو يسلمون عليك كثير
رزان: ربي يسلمهم ماقصرو
دانا: كيف لقطات التصوير؟
رزان: آآآه لا تذكريني طلعت روحي , حشى أفلام إباحيه مو صور
دانا: هههههههههههه الله يبارك لكم
رزان وسعت لها: جلسي جنبي
دانا: جنبك فيصل أنا خلاص مالي كرت بروح عند البنات
رزان ناظرت فيصل المنشغل مع أحمد: بلا سخافه جلسي معاي
فيصل لف لهم: أحم أحم ترى في واحد أسمه فيصل يبي يجلس مع زوجته براحته
دانا: صحيح ياحراااام وش اللي مانعه؟
فيصل: بنت الجيران رازه فيسها عندهم وهم مستحيين يطردونها
دانا فهمت قصده"ههههههه": قول لي عليها بنت الجيران اللي ماتخلي العرسان ياخدون راحتهم أوريها
فيصل: الحين أنا اللي باوريها إذا ماتروح مكان ماجت
دانا راحت عنهم وهي تضحك ع حركات فيصل , ناداها فيصل: أبي أطلع مليت وأنا مترزز قدام الله وخلقه أبي أجلس مع زوجتي براحتنا
دانا: ههههه طيب بنادي خواتي بنسوي لكم زفه عشان تطلعون
"نادت دانا خواتها وركبو الستيج مع مريم وفضيله وكانت الزفه روعه .. كانو رزان وفيصل واقفين عند الأريكه وعهد ماسكه يد فيصل ودانا ماسكه يد رزان ورافعين يدينهم لفوق ويلوحون مع أنغام الأغنيه لمن بدأت الأغنيه تحتر ملاك قامت ترقص في الوسط وتهز ورهف وغلا وشوق يقلدون عليها , مها ودانا وعهد ماتحملو الأغنيه مرة حارة راحو وراء الأريكه وقامو يرقصون بحيث أن فيصل مايشوفهم لف لهم فيصل وهو يتبسم أنحرجو بالقوة بس كملو رقص وفضيله ومريم كالعاده كانو يصفقون ويزغرتون لحد ماوصلو لنهاية الستيج , وراحو رزان وفيصل للمجلس سوا والبنات دخلو للصاله وهي شبه فاضيه إلا من الأهل والحبايب وأكثرهم كانو لسه بعباياتهم ...
دانا وهي تمشي سمعت أمها تناديها: هلا ماما
فضيله: تعالي دانا سلمي
أم فارس: هلا والله بنتي كيفك؟
دانا: الحمد لله بخير
أم تركي: ماشاء الله كبرتي خبري فيك صغيرة كبرتي وحلويتي
دانا: من ذوقك ياخالتي تسلمين "دانا أستأذنت بذوق وراحت لعند البنات" ياربي فشله توني أسلم ع أمك وخالتك
رانيه: هههههه عادي عاذرينك لازم كذا في المناسبات
نرجس: ماشاء الله ريهام نحفتي كثير
ريهام: أسوي رياضه
ليلى: حركات في أي صاله؟
ريهام ببتسامه معبره: أبو أحمد
تعالى صوت تصفيق البنات وتصفيرهم ...
ريهام: أثنيننا نحفنا من الرياضه وتعودت أسوي أكل ع مقدرانا
عبير ضحكت ع رانيه اللي عاجبتها الفكره بقوه: ههههههههه خلاص رنوش ندور لك رجل عشان بالمره ينحفك
رانيه: هيهيهيهي ضريفه
وظلو ضحك وسوالف ووناسه ورقص وكانت ليلة مميزه بالنسبه للكل وبذات رزان وفيصل ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الثالث والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-ملكة رزان وفيصل والفرحه اللي تغمر قلوب أبطالنا , ولا تنسون فهد أعترف لفيصل عن سالفة الفلاش خخخ
-سمانه وخالد تتوقعون كيف بتكون ردت فعل سمانه من مصارحة خالد بحبه لها هل بتعترف أو لأ؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووووو كثيررررر على الباااااارتين
             الحلووووووووووووين
                 ننتظر الأجزاء الجاااايه
                          تحيااتي..
                            مجنونة وحلووة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

العفووو كثييير ع المرور الأحلى ـى ـى ,,’’

لا عدمناك مجنونه وحلوة ,,’’

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الرابع والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((لا أطول عليكم أبدأ طوالي بالأحداث ...
تابعونا))
عطشان ودنيا مطر..
والعين ماتشبع نظر..
مشتاق لأحلى البشر..
وينك يانور القمر.؟!
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 3:42ص في المستشفى ...
سحر..الوضع صعب بالنسبه لي وأنا أشوف التعب والإنكسار في عين بابا وماما وهم يحاولون يهدون سمانه المنهاره , وغدير والجوهره اللي مسويين مناحه في البيت وكل شوي يتصلون يسألوني عن خالد ...
أبو خالد بصوت حنون: سمانه يابنتي الدكتور طمنا بكره أن شاء الله نجيبك عنده يلا حبيبتي خل نوصلك معانا البيت
سمانه..كنت أبي أصرخ أقول لهم أنتو ماتفهمون ماتعرفون خالد شنو بالنسبه لي خالد أمي وأبوي وزوجي وأخواني وكل هلي قلت لعمي بلهجه تناسب أحترامه لي ...
سمانه: درب السلامه ياعمي رحو أنتو الله معاكم أنا ببقى مع خالد
أبو خالد: بس يابنتي "قطع عليه كلامه الدكتور: خير دكتور بشرني؟
الدكتور: خير تطمن , أنت أبوه؟
أبو خالد: أيوة أبوه آمرني
الدكتور: بصراحه المريض حالته مستقره حالياً وإصابته متوسطه وصحى لكن
كلن وقف ينتظر اللي بيقوله الدكتور , الدكتور شاف نظراتهم الخايفه: ماعليش مافيش أي حاجه تستدعي الخوف لكن المريض طلب سمانه
سمانه تقدمت: أنا سمانه وينه خالد؟
الدكتور: ماعليش ياسمانه تفضلي بس بهدوووء عشان ماتزعجي المريض
سمانه دخلت الغرفه بشوق , وناظرت الدكتور اللي واقف ع الباب: ممكن تخليني معاه بروحنا؟
الدكتور: طبعاً بس مسل ماوصيتك تماماً أتركي العياط والنياح عنك
سمانه هزت راسها ولمن تأكدت أن الدكتور طلع تقربت من خالد نادته وراسها ع صدره ودموعها تسيل ع يده اللي تبوسها: خالد تكفى كملني خالد أنا سمانه خالد أنا أحبك مثل ما أنت تحبني وأكثر "خالد أبتسم وكأنه أسوعب كلامها"
خالد وهو يتكلم بصعوبه: سمـ .. ـمـ ... ـمـ..ـآآنه "أنقطع صوته ومسك يد سمانه بقوووة يطمنها"
سمانه وهي تبكي وراسها لازال ع صدر خالد ويدها بيده: ياعيون سمانه أرتاح أنت لاتتعب نفسك
خالد من التعب لف رقبته للجهه الثانيه وهو مشدد ع قبضة يد سمانه ...
أنا عيوني حرمــــت غيـــرك تشـــوف .. 
والقلــب حرم غيرك يحـــــب ثانــــي .." 
كف الدمـــوع وأبعد الشــــك والخــوف ..
القلــب لك يا بعد عمـــــري موانــــي .."
دخيل قلبــــك سو بي عــــاد معـــروف ..
لا تــذرف دموعـــك تبعثـــــر كيانــي .."
إضحـــك أنا لضحتــك مشتاق ملهوف ..
يا من غرامــــك عن زمانــي خذاني .."
ويا من بحبـه صرت مغرم ومشغـوف ..
للـــه درك ويـــــن حــبـك رمانـــــي .."
ماقول لك بالـــــروف ماقول بالــروف ..
أقول زدنـــي من الهـوى ماكفانـــــي .."
أنت الوحيد اللي على القلــب مألـوف .. 
وانت الذي أسقيـــه صافـــي حنانــي .."
في وسط قلبـــي يالغلا أدخل وطـوف .. 
أنـــــا بحبـــــك يـا حبيبــــي أنانـــي .."
لني عطيتك في الهوى عهــد وحلـوف ..
واعطيك قلبـي فوق عهــدي ضمانـي .."
ويا خل غيرك حرمت عينـــي تشوف ..
والقلـب غيرك حرم إيحــــب ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني .."
الدكتور طق الباب وسمانه عدلت وضعها ومسحت دموعها ...
الدكتور: إذا ممكن تخلين المريض يرتاح
سمانه: تكفى دكتور أبي أجلس معاه ماراح أزعجه بس تكفى خليني جنبه "مسكت طرف ثوب أبو خالد اللي توه داخل: تكفى عمي قول لهم يخلوني معاه
أبو خالد أبتسم: ع راحتك يابنتي إذا تبين تاخدين شي من الفيلا 
سمانه: تسلم ياعمي حالياً ما أبي شي "نزلت راسها: بس أبي أظل جنب خالد
أبو خالد: الله يوفقكم يابنتي بس تحتاجين شي أتصلي
سمانه: إن شاء الله
أبو خالد..قلبي مو مطاوعني أطلع والبنت في المستشفى في نفس الوقت مابي أكسر خاطرها وأنا بالقوه أقنعت سحر وأم خالد أنهم يجون معاي الفيلا , توكلت ع الله وطلعت بذات أن الوضع أمان والمستشفى خاص يعني مهيأ لهم جناح ياخدون راحتهم فيه وأي حد من المستشفى إذا بيدخل لازم يدق الجرص قبل وأنا ماراح أخلي طلعتي للدوام بمر أشوف إذا يحتاجون شي ...
عند خالد وسمانه .. سمانه نامت وهي مو حاسه لنفسها من التعب ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:14ص في فيلا أبو وافي ...
حور..جلست من النوم صليت الصباح وخديت لي دش وطلعت من غرفتي سمعت صوت هذره في غرفة أنهارو طقيت الباب دخلت وااااااااااااو خالتي إيمان وسدوم معانا جلست معاهم سألوني عن الحفله والوناسه وأنا سولفت لهم عن كل الأشياء اللي صارت هناك ...
أنهار: حركات والله كيف تحسين علاقة حنون مع أهل زوجها؟
حور: مررررررة تمام لو تشوفونهم يحبونها وتحبهم ماشاء الله حتى نرجس أقل شي يعطونها وياه تقول مرت حميي الوحيدة متوصيين فيها عدل
إيمان: حركات الله يهنيها حنون تستاهل
أنهار: أحتمال زواج حنون بعد3شهور
إيمان: قالت هي من زمان بس ع الحجوزات
أنهار: هي شافت كل شي وشقتهم كملت تقريباً بس تبي تتأكد من كل الحجوزات ماتبي تتعطل حزة الحزة
حور..لاحضت سدوم علاقتها مع أمها ع غير العاده صاير ساكته ومالها خلق وتتكلم بالقطاره ناديتها تنزل معاي الحديقه نزلنا سوا وجلست معاها ع الدرج وأحنا نشوف البط يلعبون في البركة الصغيرة ...
سديم وهي تتأمل المنظر: تصدقين أحياناً إذا شفنا حد مبسوط في حياته نحسده حتى لو كان حيوان
حور: حتى الحيوانات عندهم هموم يفقدون ناس غاليين عليهم .. أحنا البشر نحبسهم ونفرقهم عن أهلهم .. مو شرط كل حيوان يكون مبسوط ومرتاح في حياته .. مثل ما أحنا البشر ننبسط ونزعل في حياتنا هم مثلنا
سديم وهي تلعب في الرمل برجلها: عارفه الأنسان مايدرك أن الدنيا وش قد حقيرة ودنيئه إلا إذا شاف بلاويها وهمومها
حور: يمكن لأن العيب مو في الدنيا يجوز أن العيب فينا أحنا أو نظرتنا للدنيا نفسها ...
سديم: صح أحنا نشوف اللحظات الحلوة واللي نحبها قصيرة ونشوف اللحظات اللي تزعلنا طووووويله ونزعل عليها وكأنها بتدوم العمر كله
حور بحنان وهي تشوف عيون سديم تلمع: عمرها الدنيا مامشت ع كيفنا
سديم: آآآآه ياحور أنا أحسدك أحسدك أحسدك
حور باستغراب: ع شنو؟
سديم ودموعها قريب تطيح: أنتي عندك أبو يسألك كيفك يابنتي عساك بخير , تحسين بوجوده في البيت ماتغمض عينه إلا إذا تطمن عليك بس أنا آآآآه ماقد حسيت بحنان الأبو
حور ضمت سديم: بس أنتي عندك اللي كل البنات يتمنونه عندك أم قربها منك بالدنيا هي أمك وهي أبوك وهي صديقتك وكل حياتك
سديم: بس الأبو غير ياحور غير
بدون الأبو كل العائله تضيع..
ولا تصفى ولايلتم  شملها..
هو البيت كله وكشخة الدار..
وشمعتها وضواها وكل أهلها..
علمنا الولد عونه له بالضيق..
ومحبته لك ترى تموت لأجلها..
وجيرانك أعز من أختك تصير..
وأغلى من نظر عينك خجلها..
الله موصي بيه بأقدس كتاب بالقرآن..
وأمي وياه جعلها..
يارضا الله ورضا الوالدين..
وميزات الأبو عونه لوصلها..
تقي ويخاف ربه بيوم الحساب..
ويحمده على اللقمه اللي أكلها..
سديم..مو من هنا والطريق تضايقت وحسيت بقفد بابا بالعكس طول عمرها ماما ماخده دور الأم والأب في حياتي لكن الأمس في زواج أخت صديقتها كانو كل صاحباتها يسولفون معاها وكأنها بنت قريب بتنخطب ويدعون لها إن شاء الله تنخطب وهي تضحك وتجاريهم مدري راضيه عن كلامهم ولا تمزح معاهم ماتخيلت أبد أن ماما تروح عني أو تتزوج حتى لو كان هالشي من حقها ...
في نفس المكان كانت عيوـوـون تراقبهم , وافي..طول عمري أعرف أن خالتي إيمان عندها بنت وأشوفها طالعه من بيتنا وتجلس مع خواتي وأمر عليهم وهم جالسن وأسلم لكن مايجي ع بالي أناظرها , اليوم صحيت من النوم فتحت شباك غرفتي شفت لمعة الحزن في عينها سمعت كلامها اللي أكبر من عمرها ناظرت بتأمل في وجهها حسيتها صغيرة ع الهموم , لمن نزلت دموعها حسيت أن كياني أهتزززز قفلت الشباك ونبضات قلبي تتسارع خفت لا أناظرها أكثر وأفقد السيطره ع نفسي , حسيت نفسي ضعييييف قدام دموعها ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 1:22م في فيلا ناصر ...
فيصل اللي نازل وهو كاشـــــــــــــخ ع سنجة عشره: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلآلآلآلآمـ
فيصل ضرب أحمد ع ظهره: قوم يابطل أعطي نسيم مفتاحي خله يشغل لي السيارة
أحمد: إن شاء الله خالي
فيصل: أنا رايح بيت خالي مين بيروح معي؟
عهد بطناز: ماشاء الله أول مرة أشوفك مستعجل ع بيت خالي
دانا: معذوور تراه عريس جديد "ناظرت شاشة جوالها تنور: الطيب عند ذكره
فيصل خمن أنها رزان سحب الجوال من عند دانا , دانا ضربته ع يده وسحبت الجوال وهربت فيه ...
فيصل: ههههههههههه أوريك يادانوه
دانا وهي تقفل باب غرفتها: ههههههههههههههه...............تراه من الحين كاااشخ.................أستعدي شكله بيجي لك من الحين..............وش لبستي؟............آها الله يساعد قلب أخوي..................ههههههههههه كلنا متفقات ترى.........لحظة رزون عندي مكالمه شوي وأكلمك..........باي ,, هلا............الحمد لله.........الحمد لله.......تمام.........لا شدعوه.........آمرني؟..........إن شاء الله.......إذا قدرت ليش لأ.............لا ما أعرفها.........أهاا....الله يرحمه..........الله يعينها...........نتعرف عليها!!............أهاا.........خلاص إذا كذا عطيني رقمها أتعرف عليها...........وأعزمها في بيتنا أو هي تعزمنا...........العفو ماسويت شي.........أوكي..........سلامتك باي,
دانا..قفلت جوالي ومليون علامة أستفهام فوق راسي , مين تطلع أم ساري وإذا ولدها عمره 8 أو 7سنوات كيف راشد يبيني أتعرف عليها أنا؟!! يعني إذا ولدها في هالحدود فهي في عمر ريهام وهنادي وهم أقرب له مني ,, أو إذا كانت متزوجه صغيره فهي بتكون في عمر رؤى ومها , ليش راشد يبني أتعرف عليها؟وليش أنا بذات؟ وشنو علاقته فيها ..!!.. , قطع علي حبل أفكاري صوت المسج حفظت الرقم عني بأسم أم ساري وبعدها أنتبهت لنفسي وقمت أستعد عشان أروح بيت خالي ...
ملاك تطق باب غرفة دانا بإزعاج: دانوووووووه ترى فيصل اللي بيوصلنااا إذا ماتجهزي الحين روحي مع ماما في السيارة مع بابا
دانا طلعت وأزرارات عبايتها مو مقفله ولفتها ع كتفها والشراب في يدها وفي يدها الثانيه شنطتها والمساكه حق اللفه بين أسنانها , طلعت تركض ع الدرج: أنتظرووووني
فيصل يتطنز ع شكلها ويناظر عبايتها اللي تطير من وراها: هههههههههههههههه حشى باتمان
دانا وهي تنافخ من الركض: الحمد لله مامشيتو عني
فيصل وهو طالع: يلايلا لانتأخر "نزل قبو السيارات والبنات وراه , ركبو السيارة عهد كانت قدام وملاك وراء ودانا اللي لازالت في حوستها جنبها ...
ملاك: بليييييز فيصل خل ناخد فرة ع القبو
عهد تأيدها: صحيح فصول خل ناخد فرة قبل تفتح باب القبو
فيصل: مجنون أنا أسلم بنات سيارتي !!
دانا: مو لازم سيارتك حتى لو سيارة نسيم
فيصل: ههههههههههههه مرة ثانيه خواتي أوعدكم الحين تأخرنا
ملاك: أيه قول أنك مستعجل ع شوفة ليلى
فيصل: هههههههه فاهمتني "حرك السيارة"
دانا: المره الجايه تخلينا نسوق في القبو ومعانا رزون مو شغلي
فيصل: ههه خلاص كم مرة أنا وعدتكم بشيء ولا نفذته !!!
دانا: لا حشى
فيصل يناظر دانا من المرايا: دانوه وش رايك في حلاقتي؟
دانا: رهيييييييييييب وقسم تجنن خيااالي
ملاك: لاوالله وليه إن شاء الله تسأل دانوه يعني مو مهم رايي
فيصل يقلد ملاك: يعني مو مهم رايي "طنشها ولف لدانا: يعني تتوقعين تعجب رزان؟
دانا: ههههههههههههه أكيد بما أنها عجبتني غصب عنها تعجبها
فيصل: طيب وقميصي؟
دانا: تهبل يااااناس لمتى بظل أفهم في هالأخو بس تعال ترى قميصك نفس ألوان الفستان اللي بتلبسه رزون
فيصل: كذاااااااااااابه
دانا: وقسم نفس الألوان حتى توقعتكم متفقين تلبسون نفس الألوان
ملاك: هذا أرسال القلوب ...
فيصل ناظرها بنص عين: وأنتي وش فهمك في هالسوالف
ملاك تلعثمت وحمرت
عهد: هههههههههههه هذي تفهم أحسن مني ومنك
"وظلو ضحك ووناسه وطناز لحد ماوصلو فيلا عبد العزيز , دخلو الصاله سوا لقو مريم وفهد في الصاله فهد قام يزغرت "
فهد وهو يروح لعند فيصل ويمشي بستهبال: كلللللللللللوووووووووش يامعيرييييييييييس
فيصل يكتم ضحكته وهو يسوي نفسه معصب: يامعيريس هاااا
فهد مسوي نفسه خايف: لالاتكفى أن الله تواب رحيم , عفا الله عن ماسلف , ماسويت شي
فيصل سوى له حركه بيده بمعنى حسابنا بعدين وراح يسلم ع مريم اللي كانت مشغوله تسلم ع البنات ...
مريم تضحك ع سوالف فيصل: هههههههههه ماتجوز عن سوالفك
فيصل: شسوي في نفسي كلهم يقولون عني خفيف دم
ملاك: والعكس صحيح
فيصل طنشها قال وهو يهز رجله: إلا وين خالي
هنا عاد محد تحمل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهد: أحلف أنت بس تبي أبوي
عبد العزيز حمحم ودخل: السلآلآلآلآمـ عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
فهد مستلم فيصل: الله جابك يايبا زين رأفت بحال فيصل كان بيموووت من الشوق لك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبد العزيز وهو فاهم قصد فهد: مايشوف وحش أبو الفياصل هذاني قدام عيونه
ملاك راحت تسلم ع عبد العزيز: السلام , كيفك خالي؟
عبد العزيز جلسها جنبه: هلاهلاهلا بالغاليه بنت الغاليه أنا بخير دامك بخير , إلا وين عهد ودانا
مريم: في المطبخ يسمعونك
عبد العزيز: تعالو تعالو بناتي مافي حد غريب
دانا وعهد سلمو ع عبد العزيز بهدوووء وجلسو من جنبه اليمين عشان لايصيرون قبال فهد ...
عبد العزيز: إلا رزان مو مبينه "فيصل أنشق حلقه لطاري رزان والكل قامو يناظرون بعض ملاك ماتحملت ونقعت ضحك والبنات وراها يضحكون بهدوووء "
مريم اللي جايه من المطبخ ماتدري وين الله حاطنها: شفيك ملاك؟
فيصل: خبللللله
دانا: عن أذنكم بننادي رزان "وركبت مع عهد سوا لجناح رزان "
عهد لفت رزان لها وضمو بعض وبعدها سلمت ع دانا ...
رزان: وهـ الله جابكم مو عارفه أنزل
دانا: هههههههههه ياقلبي حاسه لك من زمان وأنا أقول لعهد خل نركب بس مو حلوة نجي وطوالي نركب جلسنا شوي وجينا لك
رزان: بعد عمري أنتو , حلو فستاني؟
عهد: تهبليييييييييييين , ع فكرة فستانك نفس ألوان قميص فيصل
رزان ناظرت دانا بشك , دانا: وقسم وقسم ماقلت له أنا نفسي تفاجئت
عهد: هههه ع قول ملاك أرسال القلوب
دانا: بس والله أثنيناتكم طالعين روعه بالتركواز والبني , أتخيل أشكالكم جنب بعض يآآآي
رزان: ههههه عقبال ياربي ما أشوفك جنب هذاك الفارس قولي آمين
دانا: آآميـــن بس مو الحين
رزان وهي تاخد عبايتها: مين اللي تحت ؟
عهد: فهد وفيصل وخالي وعمتي وسلامتكـ , بالأحرى مايحتاج تلبسين عبايه
رزان حمرت خدودها: طيب أستحي أنزل كذا
دانا: جب يلا جب , ترى فيصل حده معصب توقعك تستقبلينا الله أعلم كيف بجازيك
رزان بخوف: لا ماني خلاص مابي أنزل
عهد: يلا رزون عن الدلع شوي شوي تتعودين
رزان: طيب كيف أسلم
دانا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بيبي أنتي نعلمك السلام مدي يدك وخلاص
رزان: شوفو لي وين فيصل جالس عشان أعرف كيف أبدأ أسلم
دانا جرتها عند الدرج الحلزوني الكبير وقامو يطلون ع الطابق الأول , دانا: أساساً فيصل مو موجود
رزان: طيب نادي ملاك
دانا جرت خد رزان: دلوووووعه بس يلا ماعليه نتحمل بس عشانك عروس , ملآآآآآك ياملآآآك ملووووك مليييييييييييك ملكووووو
ملاك وهي ترقى الدرج: خير وش صاير
عهد: وينه فيه فيصل؟
ملاك: راحو هو وفهد يدخلون الخضار المطبخ
دانا: حلووو يلا فرصتك رزون سرينا قبل يوصلون عشان يمديك تسلمين
رزان: طيب عدلي شعري
"دانا عدلت شعر رزان ومسحت الكحل اللي نزل من عيونها ونزلو سوا , دخلو البنات سلمو ع هنادي ورؤى وريهام اللي توهم واصلين واللي مدحو رزان كثير لأنها بالمره محلوه وشكلها يوحي أنها عرووسه , بعدها جلسو سوا ع الكنب"
دانا طلعت الروج من شنطتها الصغير اللي تتعلق باليد: أشوف رزون بعدل لك الروج راح لونه من التبويس والسلام
رزان: طيب يلا "دانا حطت لها الروج ووضحت رسمة كحلها التركوازي اللي بنفس ألوان فستانها والشدو المخملي النعوم باللون البني مع الذهبي"
دانا: وقســم قمر
فيصل اللي داخل وعنده صندوق البرتقال: أحم أحم يالله "قال يتحرطم: وش هالحاله عريس ويكرفوني كيف لو مو عريس الله يسامحك بس يارشود "رفع نظارته الشمسيه وحطها في جيب قميصه وهو ينزل الصندوق , أنتبه لعهد ودانا جالسن ورزان في الوسط بينهم تلعب بحزام فستانها وطالع شكلها خيالي راح لها بدون شعوور تقدم جنبها رزان وقفت تسلم"
مها وفضيله اللي توهم جايين من برا وشافو رزان واقفه تسلم ع فيصل: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد صلواااااااات صلِ على محمد كلللللللللللللللوووووووووووش "طلعو اللي كانو في المطبخ شاركوهم وصارو يزغرتون ويغنون ويطبلون ع المواعين خخخ , ورزان ذاااايبه بعدها جلسو فيصل ورزان جنب بعض , أشرت فضيله للباقي عشان فيصل ورزان ياخدون راحتهم , وراحو المطبخ وظلو رزان وفيصل بروحهم في الصاله"
فيصل مسك يد رزان اللي مبين من لمستها أنها متوتره: كيفك ؟
رزان ببتسامه خجوله تذوووب قلب فيصل: بخير وأنت؟
فيصل وهو لازال مستمتع بنعومة يدها: دامك بخير فأنا بألف خير دامك جنبي
رزان: تسلم
فيصل توه بيبدأ يسولف سمع جواله يرن قال يتحرطم: هذا إذا يخطب ماراح أسوي فيه خير إذا مانيمت أولادي عنده ليلة زواجه ما أكون فيصل "رد بدون نفس: خيييييييير...........وأنت يعني ماتقدر تشوف واحد مع خطيبته ياخي محتر أخطب................دور لك شغله ماعندك شغله إلا أنا..............وربي إذا ماتقفل الخط لأنط لك من الشباك وأترفس في مصرانك ياشين يامعيريس ع لسانك كرهت هالأغنيه وربي.................ما أبي غداء تغدو خل أموت جوع مالكم شغل فيني............طيب يلايلا أفففف,
رزان اللي تضحك من داخلها سألته: تحب تتغدى الحين؟
فيصل: لاحبيبتي إن شاء الله الليله أتعشى معك الحين بروح أتغدى في المجلس مع الرجال
رزان ببتسامه: بالتوفيق ياربي هني وعافيه مقدماً
فيصل: تسلمين حياتي ع قلبك , أبي أجي ع العشاء وأشوف الفستان يوقف عليك مفهوم
رزان: ههههه
فيصل: أكلي زين حبيبتي وأنتبهي لنفسك
رزان: إن شاء الله وأنت بعد
فيصل يقرب منها: وأنا شنو؟
رزان: أمممممـ أنتبه لنفسك
فيصل: آآآآخ ياقلبي , من عيوني لا توصين "ناظرها ثواني وهم ساكتين وبعدها قال: مافي شي يعطيني طاقه قبل أطلع من عندك
رزان: أمممـ لأ
فيصل قرصها في خدها: دلوووووعه حبيبتي , بعدين أوريك "أرسل لها بوسه في الهوا وراح مجلس الرجال"
"راح فيصل المجلس يتغدى مع الرجال وطبعاً ماسلم من تعليقاتهم وبذات راشد وفهد طلعو له النخل في راسه خخخ , ورزان راحت عند الحريم"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 11:55ص في المستشفى ...
سمانه..فتحت عيوني شفت أشعة الشمس من وراء الستاره فركت عيني كيف نمت هالكثر !!! , ناظرت ساعتي اللي بين أثرها ع جلدي تمددت ع الأريكه الطويله وقمت , حتى أكسسوراتي مافسختها ولا حتى بدلت فستاني , بس حدي إذا جت الممرضه تتطمن ع خالد أفتح لها الباب وأنا مفهيه , ناظرت شكلي في المرايا بسم الله الكحل سال ع وجهي والميك آب أعتفس و غيرالصلوات اللي راحت علي , أبي أتحمم لكن ماعندي ملابس شكلي تحففففه بفستاني القصير أحس نفسي مو ماخده راحتي فيه حتى في الصاله أنتظر متى أرجع عشان أبدله , شلت الميك آب وتوضيت وبعدها طلعت من دورة المياه أبي أصلي رنيت الجرص ع السستر وسألتها عن القبله , بعدها صليت وجلست جنب راس خالد أقرأ قرآن ...
خالد وهو يكح كح وبصوت مبحوح: سمـ.......ـانـ.....ـه
سمانه وأجواء الروحانيه محاوطتها ودموع الخشوع بللت خدودها"صدق الله العلي العظيم": لبيييييه ياعيونها
خالد أشر لها وهو يكح ع المويه , فهمته وجابت لعنده المويه رفعته وهي خايفه لا توجعه عند محل الخياطه اللي في خصره ...
سمانه: بسم الله "بعد ماخلص قالت له وهي تحاول ترسم الإبتسامه ع وجهها: كيفك الحين
خالد بصوت واطي: بخير أهم شي أنك جنبي "سكت فترة أخد نفس وبعدها قال: سمانه لاتروحين عني
سمانه مسكت يده وباستها: معاك ياقلبي ماراح أخليك "دمعت عينها وقالت تسأل: خالد مين سوا فيك كذا؟
خالد سكت فترة , بعدها قال يغير الموضوع: من متى وأنتي هنا
سمانه ودموعها سيل ع خدها: خالد جاوبني
خالد ببتسامه: خلاص أنا قدامك ومافيني إلا العافيه مو مهم تعرفين
سمانه: لازم أعرف مدري خالد حاسه أنك أنطعنت عشاني "لاحضت سكوته وقالت تخمن: طارق اللي طعنك صح؟
خالد هز راسه بالإيجاب , سمانه أنهارت تبكي: حتى وأنا أحبك حاسه أني ما أستاهلك أخوي حاول يقتلك وأبوي زوجني وياك لجل مصلحته ...
خالد بصعوبه أنحنى يرفع راسها ناظر في عيونها: سمانه أنتي حبيبتي وحبي لك أقوى من كل شي
سمانه وهي لازالت منهاره تبكي: وش فايدة هالحب ياخالد إذا بتكون حياتنا معرضه للخطر وش فايدة حبك لوحده أخوها سكير وحاول يقتلك وأختها سيرتها ع كل لسان و .........
خالد قال لا إرادي: أنتي بعد لازم تسألين نفسك النذل اللي حاول يعتدي عليك شنو يقرب لي
هنا سمانه زاد بكيها , خالد سكت منصدم من الكلام اللي قاله قال يتدارك الوضع وهو يمسح ع راسها: سمانه كلميني ناظريني
سمانه رفعت راسها بعد محاولات خالد وترجيه لها ووجها منتفخ من البكي وآثار الصدمه ع وجهها ...
خالد: سمانه وربي وربي أنا ماقلت لك هالشي عشاني بمسكه عليك أو أعايرك فيه هالشي صار غصب عنك وأنتي مالك يد فيه زي الحين لمن طعني أخوك وأنتي مالك يد في هالشي , سمانه وين كلامك مو كنتي تقولين أن أبلتك اللي تحبينها كثير علمتك أن مو أحنا اللي نختار أهلنا وأن كل واحد مسؤل عن نفسه وماتحكمه تصرفات غيره وين راح هالكلام "لاحض سكوتها وشهقاتها المتتابعه ضمها إلى صدره وهي تبكي: خلاص ياروحي لاتقطعين قلبي ما أتحمل أشوفك تبكين , ليه البكي أنا قدامك ومافيني إلا العافيه وكل شي بيتصلح إن شاء الله
سمانه حست لنفسها في حضن خالد بعدت بخوف وقال: خالد يامجنون خل أقوم لا أوجعك
خالد ضحك: هههههههه ومين قال بخليك تقومين
سمانه: خالد عن الجنووون أخاف أدعم الخياطه وتتوجع
خالد: تخافين علي ...
سمانه: خالد مو وقته هالكلام خل أقوم لا أوجعك خااااااااالد
خالد بعناد: قلت ماتقومين يعني ماتقومين
سمانه بمزح: بتخليني أقوم ولا أضرب ع خصرك أفك الخياطه اللي فيك
خالد: تقدرين ؟!!
سمانه مسويه فيها قويه: وليه إن شاء الله ما أقدر كلها بكس والخياطه منفكه
خالد: أجل تحملي اللي يجيك خل صحتي تتحسن وأوريك ياسمانوه
سمانه: أبي أقوم خالد
خالد: أول شي عيدي الكلام اللي قلتيه قبل شوي
سمانه: أي كلام ؟!!
خالد ببتسامه: يعني صحيح أنا زوجك"وهو يشدد ع كلمة زوجك"وحبيبك وكل حياتك وماتستغنين عني ؟
سمانه أستحت قالت بمزح تخفي حياها: أنت غلطانين يوم جابوك المستشفى مافيك إلا العافيه
خالد: بــل!! حتى وأنا ع السرير حاسدتني
سمانه: هههههه شدعوه الله يقومك بالسلامه , تحس للحين توجعك الخياطه؟
خالد: لا شوي بس إذا ضحكت وتحركت كثير أحس بنغزات
سمانه: سلامتك من النغزات
خالد: يسلمك ربي , تبيني أتشافى بسرعه؟ "سمانه هزت راسها بحماس" قال يكمل: ترى في خلطه يمدحوووونها كثير ولا في منها
سمانه ببتسامه: شنو؟
خالد: بصراحه هي موجوده بس عاد أنتي وكرمك
سمانه: أفاا عليك إذا شي أقدر عليه لو ع رقبتي مابقصر أشر أنت بس
خالد برومنسيه: بوـوـوسهـ
سمانه نزلت راسها , خالد قال يعاندها: بكيفك إذا مو مستعده ياكثر المزيونات في المستشفى
سمانه بعصبيه: نعم نعم نعم , عيد عيد ماسمعت
خالد يكتم ضحكته: أقول ياكثر المزيونات وكلهم يتمنون يبوسوني بس أنا ما أعطيهم وجه
سمانه: خلود أعقل لا بالمقص أفك لك الخياطه
خالد: شريييييييييره
سمانه بدون نفس: طالعه عليك
خالد شوي وينفجر بالضحك ع شكلها وهي معصبه: فدييييت الغيوره
سمانه بدون نفس: من زينك أغار عليك
خالد قرب منها: حلفي أنتي بس
سمانه أرتبكت لقربه منها وسكتت ...
خالد همس لها: سمـآآنه
سمانه: همممـ "رن التلفون وقفزت ركض"
خالد ضحك ع عفويتها: ههههههههههههههههه أنقدك التلفون مني لكن وين بتروحين وراك وراك والزمن طويل
سمانه: هلا والله........الحمد لله بخير..........مدري والله للحين ماسألنا.............تسلمين يالغلا............ههههه وربي بعدني بفستاني.........لا ماعندي ملابس.................ههههههههه أيه أبي أتحمم عفنت............خلاص الحين إذا جت السستر نسألها وأرد لك خبر...........طيب حبيتي.........ماتقصرون يالغلا..............سلمي لي ع الأهل...........أوكي يوصل..............بيباي,
خالد ناظرها بتعجب: مابدلتي ملابسك من الأمس !!!
سمانه أنحرجت: أيوة رجعت الزواج وطوالي جيت المستشفى
خالد: بعد قلبي تعبتك معاي
سمانه: لاشدعوه "سرحت شوي"
خالد: سمانه "لفت له وجهها وقال يكمل: أحسك مو ع بعضك وش فيك
سمانه: مدري خالد مو قادره أستوعب اللي يصير حاسه أني في حلم , ماتقول لي كيف بناظر في عين أهلك اللي عدوني بنتهم وفي النهايه أخوي حاول يقتلك!! والله يستر من الجاي
خالد تنهد: سمانه لمتى بظل أفهمك حبيبتي قلت لك محد يدري عن شي وبعدين بس أبوي اللي عرف تنازل ع القضيه , وقسم ياسمانه أن طارق مسجون مو عشانه حاول يقتلني هو أنسجن لأن الشرطه مسكو عليه قضيه ثانيه
سمانه: حتى لو تسجنه ولا تتنازل عنه طول عمرك ما ألومك أصلاً لو أنت تتنازل أنا أطلب منك ترجع ترفع عليه القضيه خله يتأدب يعرف أن في حد يوقفه عند حده والدنيا مو سايبه عنده
خالد: حبيبتي لاتشيلين هم كل شي أن شاء الله ينحل
سمانه هزت راسها ورنت الجرص تطلب الطبيبه , وصلت الطبيبه السعوديه طقت الباب تستأذن دخلت وكعبها العالي يتردد في الغرفه وريحة عطرها مفوحه , ناظرتها سمانه بحتقار يعني تعمل أغرائات حضرتها ...
الطبيبه بمياعه: كيفك أستاذ خالد
خالد بخشونة الرجوله: الحمد لله
الطبيبه وهي تناظر الكشف وتتبع بالقلم: أممممـ كل شي أوكي
خالد: يعني متى أقدر أطلع
الطبيبه: مفترض أنك تطلع بعد 9أيام ع الأقل بس إذا تحب ممكن تراجع المستشفى تطلع بس لازم تجي يومياً يتطمنون ع جرحك
سمانه بقهر: شكراً دكتورة
الطبيبه: العفو ولو , تآمر بشيء أستاذ خالد؟
خالد وهو يكتم ضحكه ع حياء سمانه: سلامتك "وطلعت الدكتورة"
سمانه وهي تقلدها بقهر: تآمرني بشيء أستاذ خالد "رجعت صوتها طبيعي: والعمى إن شاء الله هذي مدري جايبينها تعالج لو تستعرض
خالد وهو ماسك نفسه لايضحك: أنا براجع المستشفى أبي أطلع اليوم
سمانه: كنت ما أبيك تطلع بس الحين عساك لو تنقل لمستشفى ثاني ولا تجلس هنا
خالد: بللل مو غيره عليكم يالحريم , لاتخافين أصلاً أنا سوءاً هي قالت أو لأ كنت ناوي أطلع لأن جلسة المستشفى تسد النفس
سمانه: طيب وجرحك ؟ "قالت تغير رايها: لا خالد أجلس هنا يهتمون فيك أكثر و....
خالد قاطعها: مو أنتي دكتورتي؟ "سمانه هزت راسها وقال يكمل: خلاص ليه أجلس بالمستشفى وأحلى دكتوره في الدنيا عندي في البيت
سمانه..أبتسمت ع كلامه وفكرت في اللي جاي كيف بصير معاه في البيت وكيف بتكون علاقتنا عقب مانرجع من المشتشفى ؟ , كيف بعامله وهو مريض ومحتاج حد يساعده في حركته وهالأحد هو أنا ...
خالد: سمااااانه "ألتفت له وقال يكمل: تصدقين في كلام كثير في قلبي من كثره مو ذاكره زين
سمانه: ههههههه إذا ذكرته علمني عليه
خالد: آآه بس ياسمانه خاطري أقوله لك اليوم قبل بكره حاس كل شي فيني يهون إلا أني أكتم في قلبي هالكلام
سمانه: ماعليه خالد أرتاح الحين تكلمنا كثير وأنت تعبان أجل الكلام لين رجعنا لاتنسى بعد شوي عمي بيجي يخلص أوراق خروجك
خالد: طيب بس بقول لك شي
سمانه بحده: ترى مانرجع البيت اللي مايسمع كلام دكتورته............
خالد: خلاص خلاص
سمانه قربت عربة الأكل وهي تضحك: يلا أشوف أفتح فمك ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 5:30م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
كانو دانا ورزان جالسين بروحهم في المجلس يسولفون , والأنوار مبندة إلا من نور الثريه الأصفر الخفيف لأن ريان نايم ...
دانا: تتوقعين ليه راشد يبيني أنا بذات أتعرف عليها؟
رزان: أنا نفسي مستغربه أصلاً السالفه مو راكبه ع بعضها كيف صديق راشد وماقد سمعنا عنه ولا سمعنا أنه مات لو بالغلط , وكيف يعني راشد توه يكتشف أن زوجة صديقه وولدها ساكنين في عمارتهم اللي فيها محله !!!
دانا: كيف يعني تتوقعين أنه يحبها مثلاً ؟
رزان: مدري والله كل شي جايز , أنتي وش تحسين من كلامه ؟
دانا: مدري أحسه عاد ساري ولده يمكن عشان يبي يتقرب منه يبي يعرفنا ع أمه
رزان: يعني تتوقعين راشد يتزوجها ؟
دانا !!!!!!!!!! "سكتت فترة وبعدها قالت: مو راشد اللي أتوقع أنه يتزوج بهالطريقه 
رزان تقربت منها: وربي حاسه لك ياقلبي , حتى لو ماكنتي تحبيه فهو ولد عمتك و....
دانا: بدون لا أقول لك أنتي عارفه كل شي , مدري رزان حاسه أن راشد يبي يعرفني عليها أنا بذات عشان لا أنصدم إذا سمعت خبر خطبته
رزان: معقول راشد يفكر بهالطريقه !!!
دانا: ولو أنه مايحبني ولا أحبه وعادته أخوي بس غصب عني فيه أشياء تفرض علي أني أنعجب فيه بس مو حاطه ولا ذرة أمل أنه لي
رزان: أكيد ولا تفكرين أني فهمتك غلط لا أنا عارفه أن الحب يختلف عن الإعجاب
دانا: طيب وش رايك نتصل لأم ساري يمكن شوي نلقى حل للأسئله اللي محيرتنا
رزان: أوكي بس أنتي اللي كلميها 
دانا: طيب أصلاً لو يدري رشود أني قلت لك ذبحني لأنه قال لي لا تقولين لحد بس تعرفين مقدر أخبي عليك
رزان: ههههههههههه يلا أتصلي
دانا: السلام عليكم , :وعليكم السلام ,كيفك أم ساري وكيف ساري عساكم بخير ؟ , :الحمد لله .. السموحه ماعرفتك مين وياي ؟ , معاك دانا , :أوووو دانا أنتي اللي تقربين لأبو عبد الله صح ؟ , هههههه أيوة عليك نور , :هلا والله دانا تشرفنا "ظل يسولفون سوالف ناس توهم يتعرفون ع بعض بعدها أستأنت دانا وقالت تلكم رزان: مدري يارزان حاسه إن هالمره طيبه وتنحب
رزان: أنا بعد حسيتها كذا بس كلامها عادي وكأنها عاده راشد أخوها
دانا: يجوز ويجوز بعد لأنها أول مكالمه وماتبي تعطينا فكره مو كويسه عنها أو أنها ميته ع الولد
رزان: الله يستر من رشود أحسه ع مزحه وضحكه إلا أنه فيه غمووووض مو طبيعي
هنادي فتحت الباب: بوووووووه وش تسوون
دانا: هههههه جالسين نسولف حياك بس ريانوه نايم
هنادي: حركات بعد أجواء رومنسيه شكلك رزون تاخدين بروفه ع المطعم الليله
رزان: هههه شكلي
هنادي: كيفك الحين تعودتي ع فيصل؟
رزان: شوي
دانا: أي شوي حتى راسها ماترفعه الله يعينه أخوي
هنادي: هههههههه شوي شوي وتتعودين
رن جوال رزان وحمر وجهها ناظروها هنادي ودانا ينتظرونها ترد , ردت بخجل: هلا.....بخير.........أيوة....أي والله.........عادي أسألها.....الحين!!.......أوكي ثواني........إن شاء الله.......باي,
هنادي: ههههه وقعتي ولا حد سمى عليك
رزان وهي مرتبكه وترتب شكلها: ينظرني عند البوابه
دانا رتبت شكلها: حلووو يلا خلاص
رزان: دانو وصليني عند الباب
دانا: لا إله إلا الله شكلك نسيتي طريق بيتكم
رزان عرفت أن ماوراها رجا طنشتها وطلعت لفيصل ...
ناظرتهم دانا من الشباك , كان فيصل توه شايف رزان مسك يدها وصارو يمشون مع بعض في الحديقه: الله يوفقهم
هنادي: آآآمــين عقبالك
دانا: لاعاد مو الحين
هنادي دفتها بمزح: مو الحين أقول بس أمشي قدامي
دانا: ههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9:17م في فيلا أبو وافي , بالتحديد في المجلس عند حنين وسيف ...
سيف كان منسدح ع فخد حنين وهي تلعب بشعره , قطع عليهم جوهم صوت جوال سيف ...
حنين: حبيبي رد يمكن يبونك ضروري
سيف تنهد: لاحول الله
حنين: هذي هدى؟
سيف: أيه
حنين: عطيني أكلمها أوقفها عند حدها اللي ماتستحي
سيف: لاحنين أخاف عليك منها
حنين: شنو تخاف علي أنا معاك وبعدين بكلمها فون يعني ماراح تطلع لي من الجوال مثلاً
سيف: ياحنين ما أنصحك هذي أنسانه حقيره , خلك بعيده مشاكلي أنا أحلها
حنين: سيف إذا بجد أنت تحبني وعادني روحك مابتشوف فرق بين مشاكلي ومشاكلك
سيف قام من ع فخد حنين وقابلها: حنين صدقيني هالبنت مو بالسهوله اللي أنتي تتصورينها هذي سيرتها ع كل لسان
حنين: طيب شالمانع أني أكلمها ؟
سيف: أخاف تأذيك أو تسوي لي شي وأنا ما أبيك تتأذين بسببي
حنين: لاحول سيف كم مرة قلت لك مشاكلك هي مشاكلي يلا عشاني عطني الجوال
سيف سحب حنين لحد ماجلسها ع رجله وعطاها الجوال: أخاف عليك تكلمينها وأنتي بعيده عني
حنين: يمآآ شكلها بجد تخوف
سيف باسها في خدها وضحك: ههههههه خلاص غيرتي رايك؟
حنين: لالالا تكفى , ألووو"أشر لها سيف بمعنى حطي سبيكر , حطت سبيكر وكملت تقول: معاك حنين زوجته ,:أوووو ماشاء الله زوجته زوجته ولا ,أحترمي حالك قلت لك زوجته ع سنة الله ورسوله وأشرف وأنظف منك ,:نعم نعم الأخت واثقه ومبسوطه ,أكيد ياحبيبتي لأن سيوفي حبيبي مو مقصر علي في شي وتوني قايمه من حضنه أزعجتيني بصراحه قلت أرد أشوف آخرتها معاك ,:هههههههههههه حلوة لا يكون مبسوطه لأني جلستي ع حضنه ترى ياما جلست عليه وشبعت منه أنا وغيري يعني ماينفع قديييييييييم ومو بس لك ,كلي ثقه بالغالي لا أنتي ولا عشر من أشكالك تحاولين تقصين علي وتستفزيني كلامك مايحرك شعره فيني فاهمه "قاطعها سيف اللي باسها وقال بصوت مسموع: حبيبتي لا تعصبين كل شي ولا أعصابك هدي هدي ليه معصبه ,ههههههههه أنا معصبه ومن مين هالأشكال أنت معي مايهزني شي ,:أنت قد الكلام اللي قلته ياسيف متأكد أنك رسيت ع هذي ,لو سمحتي أنا أسمي حنين -أيوة أسمها حنين حبيبتي تسواك وتسوى عشر مثلك مرميين في سوق الحراج ,:أنا مرميه في سوق الحراج أوريك تحمل اللي يجيك إذا مو اليوم بكره وإذا مو بكره السنه الجايه بس لاتظن أنك أنت وهذي اللي مستانس لي فيها بتروحون كذا مع ألف سلامه -يلايلا طسي بس "هدى قفلت الخط بقهر , سيف لف حنين الساكته له وهي لازالت ع حضنه"
سيف: حنينـــي
حنين: هــلا
سيف: لاتتضايقين وربي وربي أنها ماقد جلست في حضني ولا أشوفها إلا بالغلط صدقيني
حنين ودموعها ع طرف أهدابها: مو لهدرجه ماعندي أحساس أسمع هالكلام ولا أتأثر
سيف ضمها: ماعليه حنيني أنا قلت لك لاتكلمينها بتضايقك بس أنتي ماتسمعين كلامي
حنين: النذذذله الحقيييييييره قهرتني تطلع عليك كلام عينك عينك
سيف: حبيبتي صدقيني مثل ماقلت لك هدى مجرد نزوة طيش وتعرف ألف واحد غيري ولا يمكن أحبها أو أفكر أني أحبها
حنين: أدري عنها النذله تقط بلاها عليك
سيف رد ضمها: ياقلبي يعني متضايقه عشان الكلام اللي طلعته علي؟
حنين: أكيد لأن أسمي مرتبط بأسمك واللي يضرني يضرك وأنت نفسي ولا حد يرضى ع نفسك
سيف: طنشي الكلام حبيبتي ولا كأنك سمعتيه هذي وحده مريضه صدقيني
حنين:.....................
سيف: صافي ياعسل
حنين بدلع: أممممـ
سيف برومنسيه: ماتضرك هذي وراسي يشم الهوا ولا تلمس شعره من راسك حتى
حنين: تسلم لي
سيف: وبعد
حنين: وبعد شنو؟
سيف: مافي بوسه قبل حبيبك يطلع ؟
حنين: أستريح ليه مستعجل بكره ماعندك دوام
سيف: عندي شغل في الخبر ولازم أصحى من بدري وحنون حبيبتي بتصحيني
حنين: من قال !!!
سيف: يعني مو ناويه تصحيني
حنين: لاشدعوه متى حاب تصحى بصحيك
سيف: يلا لا تأخريني بسرعه بوسيني ولا أنام عندك
حنين باستنكار: شنو تنام عندي
سيف: هههههههههههههه أمزح أمزح يلا بوسيني ولا أسويها جد
حنين: طيب ههههههههه لا تناظرني ههههههههههههههههه قلت لاتناظرني
سيف: طيب مابناظرك يلا بوسيني
حنين باسته بسرعه ماعطاها فرصه ولف لها وباسها في نفس الوقت , بعدها أستأذن سيف وطلع ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الرابع والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-حادثة محاولة طارق قتل خالد , وسلامة خالد إلا من إصابته المتوسطه اللي في خصره , ومصارحة خالد وسمانه لبعض بمشاعرهم بشكل غير مباشر , تتوقعون بيصارحون بعض بشكل مباشر؟وكيف راح تكون علاقتهم عقب مايرجعون من المستشفى؟
-رزان وفيصل اللي أحلى من العسل تتوقعون شالمفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم؟
-حنين وسيف ومكالمتهم لهدى تتوقعون هدى راح تضرهم بشي ولا كلامها مجرد تهديد؟
-راشد شنو علاقته بأم ساري , وأم ساري شنو قصتها؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووووو كتييييييير على البااارت الرووووووووووووعهـ
                                يسلمووو دانه كثيرررر على الباارت
                                             ننتظر البااارت الجاااااي
                                                  تحياتي .. مجنونة وحلوة..

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ولوووو مجنونه مرورك الأرووع

لا خلى ولا عدم غنآتي 

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الخامس والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-أول مولود لجهان أخت فارس خبر فرح الكل ...
تابعونا))
أنا بدونك ليتني اليوم ماكنت"
بس إنت قلي كيف حالك بدوني"
باقي على عهد الوفاء وإلا تغيرت"
وإذا كان الوفاء مازال عايش عطوني"
لاتستغرب إن ماسألناك وين إنت؟!
ليه أسألك مادمت داخل
{ عيووووني }.
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:43م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
رزان..كنا راجعين أنا وفيصل من المطعم أمممـ أحداث كثيره ومميزه صارت لي اليوم , كنت بفسخ عبايتي بس قالو أن راشد موجود في الصاله تذكرت سالفة أم ساري اللي فضولي بيذبحني منها , دخالنا سوا أنا وفيصل تفاجئت راشد حامل رهوف ورجلها مجبسه ناظرت فيصل وهو ناظرني نبي حد يقول شالسالفه ...
رزان: سلامات وش فيها رهف ؟؟
دانا: صح النوم , أبد بس المجنونات يلعبون في المراجيح وطاحت رهف
رزان: ياقلب الخاله توجعك رجلك حبيبتي؟
رهف وهي مبسوطه لأن راشد حاملها وهي متعلقه برقبته: أيوة , عمو وصلني لخالتي
راشد: وصلني بعد صاير لها تكسي ع غفله
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد: يادلوعه بنزلك
رهف: مابي مابي رجلي توجعني
روابي بصوتها الطفولي: الحين دوم عمي راسد بيحمل لهفوه وأنا مابحملني متى بث تنكثر ردلي
الكل ضحك ع براءتها: ههههههه
ريهام: يذوبي وحدة منكسره رجلها بعد الثانيه تتمنى تنكسر رجلها !!
راشد: نكسر رجل حمود بالمره و على الطريق أنتي وطلال وأنا أصير حمالي لكم
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مريم: فال الله ولا فالك بسم الله ع بنتي
راشد: بنتي !! بصراحه ياخالتي خيبتي ظني ماقلتي ولد أختي وأولاده بينت الحقيقه عرفنا قدر معزتنا
مريم: لاوالله قصدي كلهم أحبهم و........
راشد قاطعها: لاتجادلين كل شي أنكشف
مريم ضربته ع كتفه: حسبي الله ع إبليسك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
روابي بصوتها الطفولي: لهفوه من أي مرجيحه تحتي؟
راشد: هييييييي رهوف لاتدلينها من ناقصين تكسر لنا رجلها
رهف: عارفه بس أنا اللي تنكسر رجلي عشان عمي راشد يحملني
عهد: ههههههه مستانسه الأخت
راشد: هي مستانسه وأنا لي كسار الظهر الله يعيني مابتطيب رجل رهوف إلا وأنا مزفوف للمستشفى
فضيله: أنت عودتهم ع الدلع الله يهديك
مريم: حنون راشد ماشاء الله عليه , يلا عقبال مانشوفك تدلع أولادك
الكل: آميــن
هنا دانا سرحت , طول ماهي سرحانه كانو يسلمون ع بعض ويستأذنون جلست جنبها رزان بدون عبايه ...
دانا: بسم الله جنيتي رزون
رزان: ههههههههه شكلك بالمره مفهيه من زماااااااان طلع راشد
دانا: أهاااا
رزان: الحلوة سرحانه في شنو؟
دانا: تصدقين دائماً أقول عليها بالعافيه اللي بتاخد راشد ع حنانه شوفي كيف علاقته مع أولاد أخوه وريوف بنت أخته وكأنه أبوهم
رزان: ههههه وأنا بعد أقول كذا طول مارهوف وروابي وحمود نايمين معي في البيت ماعندهم سالفه غير عمي راشد طلع معانا وعمي راشد سوى وعمي راشد قال
دانا: تتوقعين يعامل ساري مثل مايعامل أولاد أخوه؟
رزان: أكيد , تعالي صح كلمتي أم ساري؟
دانا: أيوة بس ماعرفت شي عن علاقتهم كانت سوالفنا جداً عاديه عزمتني ع زواج أختها
رزان: بتروحين؟
دانا: إذا حصل لي فرصه ليش لأ بروحي متحمسه أشوفها
رزان: تصدقين وأنا بعد
فيصل نط عليهم عرض: تصدقون وأنا بعد "ناظر دانا اللي بعبايتها وهادئه ع غير العاده: وش فيك دانينو؟
دانا: أبد بس نعسانه شوي
فيصل: ترى كلهم طلعو تقومين معي البيت؟
دانا: براحتك إذا تحب تجلس مع رزان أنا أنام في غرفتها ووقت تبي تطلع ناديني
فيصل: أنا الحين معزوم عند الشباب بس قلت إذا تبيني أوصلك البيت
رزان: لا بليز خليها تجلس معي وإذا رجعت من عند الشباب مرها
فيصل: دام رزان قالت مين اللي يقدر يرفض "قام يستأذن: يلا أستأذن بس أرن عليك تجهزين
دانا: طيب
رزان قامت توصله عند الباب: أنتبه لنفسك
فيصل: من عيوني حبيبتي وأنتي كمان أنتبهي لنفسك
رزان: إن شاء الله
فيصل: بس أوصل بكلمك خلي جوالك جنبك
فهد جا من وراء: ياسلااااام ع هالسالفه مابنطلع كل واحد يسلم ع الثاني ساعه
فيصل-رزان: ههههههههههه
فيصل: ياخي وش حارك واحد مع خطيبته , إذا محتر أخطب
فهد: أقول الشباب حرقو جوالي ترى مابقينا إلا أحنا كلهم وصلو
رزان: أنتبهو للطريق لاتسرعون
فهد قال يحرجها: أحلفي بس لو طالع بروحي كان قلتي لي في ستين داهيه
فيصل: لا حول أنت أفهمها ع الطاير بعد لازم حد يفهمك واحراجات روح شوي , بقول لخطيبتي شي ولاحقك
فهد مشى يتحرطم: نروح وش ورانا ننتظر روميو وجوليت يخلصون في سبيل الحب نتحمل
فيصل تقرب من رزان ولف يده حول خصرها ناظرها بعيون تلمع وهو ماوده يفارقها: بتوحشيني لا أوصيك ع نفسك ولا تنسين تخلين جوالك جنبك
رزان: إن شاء الله , أنتبهو للطريق ولا تسرعون
فيصل قرب يبي يبوسها "سمع صوت فهد يسوي هرنات وبعد عنها قبل يبوسها , قال بقهر: هذا اللي بيجلطني "أرسل لها بوسه في الهوا وطلع ...
رزان..دخلت وأنا أضحك عليه وهو طالع معصب في فهد ياحبي له , مريت عند المرايا وأنا داخله لمحت طقمي اللؤلؤ وأبتسمت أتذكر شكله وهو يلبسني إياه في المطعم , بعدها رحت لدانا نكمل سوالفنا ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:33م في فيلا أبو صقر ...
شهد..عشان خاطر بابا جيت البيت دخلت البيت حسيت نفسي ضيفه بعكس لمن كنت في شقة خالي حاسه البيت بيتي , مشيت شوي شوي وجرحي ينزف من جديد كل زاويه أناظرها أشوفه فيها كل مكان يتردد لي فيه صدى ضحكاته ولحظاتي الحلوة اللي عشتها معاه , رحت أشوف خواتي كالعاده طالعين رحت غرفة صقر ...
صقر بنبرة مشتاقه لأخته الوحيده: هلا بالقمر
شهد ضمته: أهلين صقوووري حبيبي وحشتني
صقر: لو وحشتك كان جيتي البيت زرتيني دوم أنا اللي أروح لك ولو ما أسأل عنك ماتسألين عني
شهد: أف أف أف كل هذا في خاطرك علي وأنا مو عارفه !!
صقر: خلاص صرتي بنت ضاري من يوم ورايح بسميك بنت الخال
شهد: ياقلبي صقور وربي أنشغلت أعذرني , تعال يابطل يقولون ماتجلس في البيت ؟
صقر: ومين اللي يدري دخلت البيت أو طلعت
شهد ضحكت بسخريه: أي والله هالبيت كأنه فندق محد يدري عن الثاني
صقر يغير الموضوع: وأخبار إيادووه
شهد: بخير ياقلبي هو مدري كيف بعرف أنام بدونه
صقر: أقول لك صرتي بنت ضاري ماتصدقين
شهد..ضحكت ع تعليقات صقر وأرتحت كثير لمن جلست معاه حسيت أني محتاجه أني أجلس مع أخوي من زمان , أحس أن عندي أخو يحس لي كان محترم مشاعري كثير ماجاب لي طاري بسام ولا حتى اللي تقدمو لي وع راسهم بسام وولد عمي اللي كأن كل بنات الدنيا خلصو ومابقيت إلا أنا , اللي قاهرني ليه يتقدم لي بسام السالفه تحدي ولا عناد ولا يبي يعذبني أكثر !! ماكفاه اللي سواه فيني وش يبي أكثر كل شي يبيه خداه , أصلاً أنا رافضه الزواج من أساسه دراستي أهملتها وأهلي ونظرة الناس لي وكلامهم الجارح والإشاعات اللي كل وحدة أكبر من الثانيه وآخر إشاعه قالو أن إياد ولد خالي ولدي بس خالي متبنه وخاشين عن الناس أنه ولدي عشان الفضيحه !! , طلعت من غرفة صقر بمجرد أني دخلت غرفتي تغيرت نفسيتي حسيت أني أشتقت لها ضحكت ع نفسي صرت أشتاق لهمي غرفتي تذكرني بأقسى لحظات حياتي ومع كذا أحبها رميت أغراضي ع السرير بإهمال شفت ألبوم حفلتي فتحته بكيت وبكيت وبكيت وأنا أناظر الصور مشاعري تضاربت أحياناً أحس نفسي مشتاقه له وأحياناً أحس نفسي أكرهه رميت الألبوم ع جنب وجلست أبكي ع الأرض ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 8:23م في فيلا خالد وسمانه ...
سمانه..وربي أنبسطت من قلبي لمن دخلنا الفيلا وأحنا نشوف عمتي وحمواتي يزغرتون ويتحمدون لنا بالسلامه والفرحه تطل من عينهم , أنا أحس شكلي غلط للحين مابدلت فستاني القصير أستأذنت وركبت أتحمم وأبدل , بعد ماخلصت نزلت للبنات تحت مالقيت عمي وخالد سألتهم عنهم قالو لي أن الرجال وصلو يتحمدون بالسلامه لخالد ...
غدير: ياقلبي سمسوم كيف هالناس اللي ماعندهم قلب كيف وصلك الخبر وأنتي في الملكة!!
سمانه..آآآآه ياغدير ليتك بس تدرين اللي وصلو لي الخبر هم أهلي اللي مفترض أنهم يوقفون معي في هالمواقف , وليتك تدرين أن اللي يحاول يقتل أخوك هو أخوي , بس أتذكر أن طارق اللي حاول يقتل خالد أحس نفسي خوانه وما أستحق خالد ولا أهله ولا معاملتهم الحلوة لي ...
غدير: سمسوم وين سرحتي؟
سمانه: معاك ياقلبي
سحر: لا بصراحه أنا أشك أن عقلها راح للمجلس
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
الجوهرة: سمسوم وش هالخلطه السحريه ترى بنخلص السينبون كل شوي ناخد لنا قطعه بنقضي عليه قبل يوصلون ضيوف خالد
غدير: هههههههه ماشاء الله عليك سمسوم يبي لك تعطينا كورسات في الطبخ
دخلت عمة خالد وهم يسولفون ع الطبخ سلمو وكملو سوالفهم ...
سمانه: أنا طبعي كذا بس يعطوني طريقة الطبخه وأطبقها ما وصلت لمرحلة أني أخترع طبخات
أم خالد: هههه الله يوفقك يابنتي في المستقبل بتوصلين لهالمرحله وأعلى
سحر: ماقلتي لي سمسوم من متى أبتدأت عندك الموهبه؟
سمانه: من لمن كانت ماما الله يرحمها موجوده حتى عقب ماتوفت صرت أطبخ بروحي في جناحي وبس بابا اللي يذوق طبخي
عمة خالد: تطبخين في جناحك  !!! , كيف كان عندك جناح بروحك يعني مو ساكنه مع مرت أبوك ؟
أم خالد غيرت الموضوع بطريقتها , والبنات أستأذنو راحو المطبخ سوا ...
سحر فتحت الثلاجه وخدت لها سينبون وقالت وهي تتلذذ في طعمها: أممممـ شكله السينبون مابيوصل للجماعه اللي في المجلس
سمانه: أفاا عليكم إذا ماكفى نسوي وش ورانا
غدير: والله فكره منها ناخد كورس ووناسه
سمانه..كلنا أيدنا فكرة غدور ملاحلآلآآآهـ الشغل الجماعي , دخلت علينا عمة خالد وعمتي طبعاً عمة خالد قامت تعلق ومدري شنو والله تلقون محد بياكل السينبون غيرها خخخخ , وعمتي أم خالد بعد عمري قامت تشجعنا وعطتنا كلام زادنا حماس لدرجة أنا تفننا لين مابغينا نخرب الطبخه بس الحمد لله جت سليمه خخخخ , تفاجئنا بجية زوجة مبارك صديق خالد يآآآه من متى خاطرنا نشوف بعض أنبسطنا معاها وكأنا نعرفها من زمان ماشاء الله عليها , مرة وحدة كلهم طلعو جلست أرتب المكان عقب ماطلعو وأخلص أشغالي رن علي خالد ...
سمانه: هلا
خالد: هلا والله هلا بهالصوت
سمانه: هههههه هلا فيك
خالد: أخبارك
سمانه: تمام , وينك أنت؟
خالد: أنا في المجلس
سمانه: معك حد؟
خالد: لا , إذا ماعندك حد تعالي
سمانه: طيب جايه "قالت وهي تمشي والجوال لسه في أذنها: صدق أنك تحفه في المجلس وتكلمني جوال
خالد: هههههههههههه ترى أسمع خطواتك قريبه قفلي الجوال سبحان الله لوين وصلتنا هالتكلوجيا
سمانه وهي تفتح الباب: هههههه خلاص الحين قفلت الجوال
خالد بعد ماتطمن ع الوضع عندهم وسألها عن أخبارها , سكتو فترة قطع الصمت يقول: سمانه ممكن الحين نتكلم
سمانه: مو وقته خالد صدقني الحين أنت تعبان وأنا تعبانه فكر في صحكتك شوي صاحي من الصباح ولا نمت
خالد: مو ظروري صحتي ولا ظروري أنام الظروري هو أني أقول لك بكل شي لأني صراحه ماعاد أتحمل
سمانه أستسلمت: طيب تكلم أسمعك ...
خالد حكى لها كل شي من أول ماحبها قبل لايشوفها وقبل لاهي تحبه ولا تعرفه حتى .. لين ماصارحها اليوم ...
خالد ناظر سمانه الساكته: قولي شي سمانه , لاتسكتين لاتحبطيني أكثر
سمانه بهدوء: لاخالد مو قصدي أحبطك بس منصدمه !!!
خالد بخيبة أمل: منصدمه من شنو؟
سمانه بعفويه: عمري ماتوقعت أنك تبادلني نفس الشعور
خالد نط من ع السرير وقام يأشر بيده ويسوي حركات بدون شعور: يعني أنا وأنتي يعني يعني تحبيني مثل ما أحبك
سمانه هزت راسها بحرج وهي تضحك ...
خالد ضمها وباس راسها: الله لايحرمني منك
مع السوالف والوناسه والضحك سمانه صارحت خالد بكل شي من يوم ما خطبها لين ماتزوجها وعاملته كأخ وبعدها حبته ...
خالد ضمها: وربي سمسوم حبيبتي مو مصدق أنتي تبادليني نفس الشعور يآآآه حاس أني مالك الدنيا لحالي
سمانه أستحت من حركاته اللي تطلع عفويه: خااااااالد أنتبه عمليك لا تتوجع
خالد: أمممـ ياسمانه أنتي لو تقولين لي أحملك ع أكتافي وأفر فيك الدنيا ومافيها ما أتعب دامي معك
سمانه حست أنها بتروح فيها قامت تتثاوب: أنا بروح أنام تآمرني بشيء؟
خالد: نعم نعم نعم نعم شنو اللي تروحين تنامين اليوم أنتي بتنامي هنا معي
سمانه: بس خالد ........
خالد ماعطها فرصه وو.......
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 7:22م في فيلا فارس ...
جهان..كل التعب راح لمن شفت فرحة أهلي وناسي , لمن فكرت أسمي أول ولد لي قلت بسميه ع أسم اللي عمره ماحسسني بفقدان أبوي وقف معاي وكان بيضحي بحلمله الكبير وبيترك دراسته ماسافر وتغرب إلا يوم تزوجت وتطمن علي بداني ع نفسه , أهتم فيني وعلمني ورباني لين ماتزوجت ودخلت أحسن الجامعات ورفعت راس أهلي ,, كل هذا بفضله ...
أم تركي: صار عندنا فروسين
فارس: أي والله الحين مايمديني أتدلع أقول كم فارس عندكم صارو أثنين
جاسر اللي توه داخل: كلللشلللوووويش
الكل ضحك ع جاسر اللي مايعرف يزغت: ههههههههههه
جاسر وهو يسلم ع جهان ويتباوس معاها: الحمد لله ع السلامه خالي عقبال عشره
جهان: ههه الله يبارك فيك , عشرة مرة وحده خل أنسى تعب فروس وبعدها أفكر أجيب غيره
جاسر وهو يأشر ع فارس: أنت يبي لك مقابله
أم تركي: وش مقابلته بعد أنت ماشفته الأمس شوي ويطيح من طوله
رانيه تستهبل ع جهان: توجع الولاده؟
جهان: لاتصدقين تضحك
رانيه: أووووه خلاص جيبي لك بعد درزن
جهان: هههه إن شاء الله أنتي
مشاعل: أنا من سمعت صراخك خلاص هونت مابي أولد
أم فارس: لاحقه لاتستعجلين خمس شهور وأنتي ع نفس السرير مع البيبي
رانيه: هههههههههه أنا بصراحه عاجبتني قصتك وش لك عازمتهم وأنتي بتولدين
جهان: ههه والله مدري أشتغل وقايمه وقاعده ويوم جلست أسولف مع عبور ومشاعل حسيت شوي وجع يروح ويرجع يجي , لين ماقلت لهم طبعاً ماقلت إلا يوم وصلت حدي و ع الباب صارخت ...
جاسر: راحت علي أنا النحيس اللي مارحت معاهم فاتني
عبير: هههههههه صح متفرغين بجد بجد , جهون توها ولدانه وهذا"وهي تأشر ع فارس: يتطنز
فارس: كسرو خاطري بنات أحمد ربك جسور أحنا مو بنات
جاسر: الحمد لله رب العالمين , عاد تخيل أشكالنا بالبراقع فطسانين ونرفع ونشيل ونحط في العبايات غير الحمل والولاده وتشقيق البطون
رانيه: عشان تعرفون قدر المرأه لو ما المرأه ما صرتو رجال , المرأه أمكم وخالتكم وعمتك وأختكم وزوجتكم أحمدو ربكم بس
فارس-جاسر: الحمد لله
جهان: ترى أهل ثامر ع وصول
جاسر: قوم قوم نطلع قبل ننطرد جد
فارس: يلا تآمروني بشيء؟
جهان: ماتقصرون
جاسر ووجهه مصدووووم: ماااااااااااات!!!
الكل بصرخه: ميــــــــــــــــن
جاسر بتأزم: جهان تقول مات قصرون
فارس يجاريه: الله يرحمه قصرون كان خوش رجال
الكل توهم يستوعبون: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي ضربت جاسر ع كتفه: أنت ماتتأدب ماتستحي أحنا في شنو وأنت جايب لنا طاري شنو الله يكفينا شرك بس تيسر الله ييسر لك دربك
جاسر: أوووه الحلو زعلان علي؟
أم تركي: تيسر الله ييسر لك دربك محد زعلان عليك
رانيه: ألقط وجهك جسور دلوعة أبو تركي تبي الفكه منك
جاسر: كل شي ولا دلوعة أبو تركي راسك راسك أبوسه
أم تركي وهي تكتم ضحكتها وتسوي نفسها معصبه: وخررررر عني
جاسر: لاوالله حالف أنا ما أطلع إلا إذا بست راسك
أم تركي نزلت راسها وهي تسوي نفسها زعلانه: بوسه وتيسر
جاسر باس راسها وبعدها قال: تراني حلفت حلفت ما أطلع إلا بدعوه من الغاليات من قلب
أم تركي-أم فارس <<مشتغلين في الدعوات اللي ماتخلص ...
جاسر: لا أنا حلفت حلفت
مشاعل: جسوووووور وآخرتها
جاسر: هههههههه خلاص خلاص أنا طالع
سيف اللي توه واصل مع حنين قال يسلم من وراء الباب: الحمــد لله ع السلامه أم فارس
رانيه: أي أم فارس الكبيره ولا الصغيره
سيف: هههههههه صحيح في ثنتين , خلاص ثنتينهم
أم فارس-جهان: الله يسلمك
أم تركي اللي واقفه معه عند الباب: بالغين ياولدي نشوف أولادك
سيف: آمين يايما "بعد ماسلم ع خلاته وجده وسولف معاهم قال يستأذن: يلا تآمروني بشيء
الكل: تسلم
سيف ناظر حنين اللي تسولف مع البنات: تآمريني بشي حنين؟
حنين ببتسامه: سلامتك
سيف: يلا خدي راحتك وأي وقت تبيني أمرك أتصلي
حنين: طيب
عبير: بننتبه لها لاتخاف
سيف وهو طالع: أيه عاد ما أوصيكم
عبير: هههه لاتوصي , كيفك حنون مع التجهيز
حنين: زحمه والله كل ماخديت في هالأغراض أحس باقي بعد ماكملو لازم أشياء ناقصه
مشاعل: ههه قاسيناها الله يعينك
حنين: جميعاً , وأنتو خلصتو؟
قامو يسولفون كل وحدة تسولف وتقول وش خدت ووش ناقصها وسوالف السوق والمحلات الحلوة والميك آب والإكسسوارات والملابس والعطور وهالشغلات ...
لمى: متى بتبدين مقاطعه؟
حنين: هههه مدري يمكن بعد أسبوعين كذا ترى حده معصب سيف من فكرة المقاطعه
جهان: ماعليك منه لازم يعصبون بس ترى حلاتها المقاطعه
حنين: لاتخليني أبدأ المقاطعه من الحين
مشاعل: أي صح سويها فيه أرجعي مع حمواتك ولا أمك وإذا أتصل أعطيه خبر أنك بديتي مقاطعه
أم مشاري: ههههههههه حرام عليكم لاتتفقون ع ولدي
رانيه: هههه وش رايكم أسويها في سيوف إذا ع حنين يعطيها خبر أنه وصل أركب معاه أنا
حنين: خخخ عادي تلبسين نقابي ولا بيعرفك بعد
رانيه: حلووووووو خلاص شكلي بسويها بخليه يعشيني بطعم وحركات وإذا قريب يوصل بيتكم أفتح وجهي وأقول له غير طريقك , بس تصدقين أخاف يسوي شي غلط أنا وحدة خجوله بريئه
عبير: ههههههههه مره الخجل والبرائه ينقطون من عيونك
رانيه وهي ترمش بعينها: تبعاً تبعاً
الكل: هههههههههههه
رن الجرص وبدو الضيوف يجون وهدأو البنات نوعاً ما وقامو يساعدون الحريم ويضيفون الضيوف , بعدها دخلو البنات المطبخ سوا لأن جو مجموعه كبيرة وهم مسويين زحمه في المجلس فـقامو يجهزون صحون الضيافه ...
عبير وفي يدها سلة الضيافه: بسرررعه رانيوه يلا أفتحي لي الباب
عبير..مشيت للمجلس وأنا ماشيه شفت جسور ووؤل يلعبون بلايستيشن تحشرت فيهم شوي خخخ وبعدها دخلت المجلس أضيف الضيوف وأنا أحس لعيون تراقبني وصلت لعندها رفعت عيني بقول تفضلي أنربط لساني لمن شفتها مدري حسيت أني بفقد توازني أبي بس أتماسك قدام الضيوف مديت لعندها السله وأنا متوتره حتى ماقلت لها تفضلي , لفيت شفت البنات جلسو في الكنبه اللي قبال الكنبه اللي جالسه فيها , حاولت أبين طبيعيه حطيت السله ع الطاوله وعيوني ع البنات عشان يسوون لي مكان أجلس سمعتها تناديني ياصبــر رديت وأنا أحاول أبين طبيعيه ...
عبير بنص ألتفاته: هـلا
أم مطر: أسمحي لنا يابنتي.........
أم مشاري قالت تقاطعها بأدب وهي تشوف الناس وعيونهم المتسائله بعضهم يعرف السالفه وبعضهم لأ: مسموحه أحنا خوات وعبير بنت عاقله
أم مطر تكمل: والله ماكان ودي باللي صار وأحنا مفتشلين معاكم ودوم أقول عبير كاسره خاطري
عبير بصوت مايسمعه حد غير أم مطر: مو محتاجه الشفقه من أحد "وراحت للصاله ورانيه لحقتها"
رانيه مسكتها عند الباب الفاصل بين فيلا فارس وفيلا أبو تركي: لحظة عبورة
عبير بهدووء عشان ماتحط حرتها في رانيه: خلاص رانيه بروح أرتاح في غرفتي "فكت يدها منها وراحت لعند غرفتها ورانيه لحقتها"
جاسر: راااانيه
رانيه بربكه ملحوظه في صوتها: نـعم
جاسر: وش فيها عبير ؟؟
رانيه حاججت شوي وتناقرت مع جاسر ووائل بعدها قالت لهم السالفه , جاسر قام ...
رانيه بخووف: جاسر وين بتروح؟!!
جاسر بتنهيده: لاتخافين بروح لعند عبير لاحد يجي وراي
رانيه-وائل: طيب
جاسر طق الباب يستأذن وبعدها دخل: ممكن ؟
عبير هزت راسها وجلس قبالها ع طرف السرير ...
جاسر بعد فترة صمت طويله وهو يتأمل تعابير وجهها: عبير تكلمي قولي اللي في قلبك
عبير طاحت دمعه من بين الدموع المتحجره في عينها: جاسر مايحسون
جاسر تقرب منها ومسح ع راسها: خليك منهم لاتطيح دموعك عشان ناس مايستاهلون ظفر منك
عبير: والله جاسر مو عشان شي أنا أساساً نسيت السالفه بس ليه يذكروني فيها كل مانسيتها
جاسر: ماعليه تحملي لاتضايقين نفسك
عبير بهدوء: ومين قال لك أني متضايقه
جاسر: هو يحتاج حد يقول كاشفك , ياعبير الدنيا كذا لو ماذقنا مرها مانذوق حلوها
عبير: والدنيا ماتسوى لو مافيها أخو مثلك
جاسر: هههه ياحبي لك عبيروه وأنتي مبتسمه قومي بس خوفتيني عليك
عبير: مالي خلق أنت إذا تبي تتعشى روح أنا بنام
جاسر: طرده يعني !!
عبير: ههههههه لا بس قصدي إذا بتطلع بنام يعني إذا بتجلس بسولف معك
جاسر: طيب لو قلت لك أني ماراح أتعشى إلا معك عاد أنتي وضميرك إذا بتخليني بدون عشاء
عبير قومته من يده: قوووم مابخلص معك
أم تركي اللي توها جايه من فيلا فارس وأبتسامتها ع وجهها لمن شافت عبير وجاسر يتناقرون كالعاده: أنتو ماتجوزون عن سوالفكم
فارس جاي من وراها مسوي نفسه عاقل: أبداً ولا راح يعقلون بعد , الله يهديهم
عبير: أدعي لنفسك تعقل وبعدين لو دعيت لنا
أم مشاري اللي توها داخله: لاحد يغلط ع عبورة القمر شيخة البنات
عبير وقفت باست أم مشاري في خدها وهي تسوي لفارس بيدها حررره: فديت أختي حبيبتي اللي ما أستغني عنها الله لايحرمني منها ولا يشمت العدوان فينا قولو آمين
جاسر ضحك يتشمت ع فارس: هههههه آآميــن وتطلع للعدوان وضيفه ثانيه وتفكنا منهم قولو آمين
فارس رماه بالخداديه: أنا العدوان ياللي ماتستحي
جاسر: ترميني بالمخده وأنا خالك !!
فارس: تسميني العدوان وأنا ولد أختك أكبر منك !!
الكل ضحك ع مناقرهم اللي مايخلص: هههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 3:45ص في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
رزان..ياربي ليه ما أتصل للحين هو قال أنه راح يطمني إذا وصل أخاف أنام ويتصل مايلاقيني رحت غرفة فهود أشوف إذا وصلو أو لأ , النور مبند أففف أتصلت ع دانوه ولو أني عارفه أني بتهزأ ...
رزان: دانو بسألك بس سؤال صغنون عفيه...............والله حاله......فيصل وصل أو لأ............."طقطقت بلسانها"............توك نايمه , بسم الله.........ماسوى فيني سوايا.............والله أنا مابعد أتعود وهو زعلان ماعرفت وش أسوي............هههههههه أحراج ماعرفت كيف أراضيه..............حلفت ما أبعد جوالي عني..............أخدت درس مو عارفه أنام أخاف يتصل ولا يلاقيني يزعل مدري كيف أراضيه هالمره إذا زعل......هههههه............طيب برايك أنام أو لأ؟.............أخاف أتصل له يكون مع الشباب يعني فشله أزعجه.............يلا باي نامي أنا شكلي بنام واللي فيها فيها ...
رزان..تقلبت ع السرير ولا جاني نوم بدأ الشيطان يلعب في راسي أستعذت منه وحطيت لي دعاء الصباح , خلص الدعاء وأرسل له مسج عشان يطمني إذا وصل يااااربي مارد مالي إلا دانوه ...
رزان وصوتها رايح من المحاتاه: دانوووه وربي مو راضيه تغمض عيني
وصلها صوته الدافي: أفااااا حبيبتي مو عارفه تنام ليه ؟
رزان أستحت وحمرت وتغير صوتها: أأ لأ بس كنت خايفه تتصل علي ولا تلاقيني
فيصل بزعل: يعني ما أشتقتي لي بس خايفه أني أتصل ولا ألاقيك ؟
رزان بدلع: إلا
فيصل: بعد روحي آسف خليتك تحاتين بس جوالي في سيارة فهود
رزان"تذكرت الرساله اللي أرسلتها أكيد بيشوفها فهد يافضيحي": أمممـ
فيصل: خلاص حبيبتي أنا أخلي فهد يعطيك الجوال وبكره إذا مريتك آخده
دانا دخلت في النص: عز الله خلص رصيدي ياويل قلبي جوالي بيذوووب متعود ع الكلام المؤدب خفو عليه شوي
فيصل: ذالتنا بجوالك أخديه بس "قال يكلم رزان: بروح أكلمك من تليفون غرفتي خلك جنب التليفون
دانا: عااادي فصول خد راحتك وربي أمزح أهم شي راحتكم
فيصل أبتسم: لا بس عشان رزان أخاف أذنها توجعها من الجوال
دانا: يااعيننننننننننننني روح بس روح لايطق لك عرق
دانا..ياحليلهم أحلى ثنائي شفته في حياتي, تقلبت ع السرير الله طااار النوم من عيني شفت جوالي ينور فتحته لقيت مسكول من أم ساري قزيتها قزة سلام بعدها رنت طولت الرنه ورديت , كالعاده جلسنا نسولف بس تفاجئت من شي!! أحسها تتعامل وتتكلم معاي ع أن راشد خطيبي ياااربي أبي أفهم بس سالفة هالمره قفلت منها , توها عيوني بغمض أتصلت رزون ...
دانا: هلا جوليت خلصتو مكالمه ؟
رزان: أيه وأنتو خلصتو مكالمه ؟
دانا: هههههههههههههه أم ساري كانت معاي ع الخط , تصدقي تفاجئت تسولف معي وكأن راشد خطيبي
رزان: يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ يمكن رشود قايل لها شي ؟
دانا: والله مدري ضايعه في الطوشه
رزان: يمكن عشان في المنتدى لاتنسي كلنا في منتدى راشد بنفس اللون المخصص للأهل ومزحنا وسوالفنا معاه والتوقيع اللي مسويه لك قبل كم يوم
دانا: تدرين جا ع بالي أن ساري ولد ر اشد
رزان: !!!!!!!!!!! دانوووووووه يالجنون وين أحنا نور ولا سنوات الضياع تخيلي راشد يتزوج بدون لاحد يدري وعنده ولد في هالعمر
دانا: مدري كل شي جايز
رزان: أنتي شوفي فرق العمر اللي بين أم ساري وراشد وبعدين أكيد كان راشد صغير لمن ولدت ساري
دانا: يمكن كان متزوجها لمن كان مراهق ومحد يدري
رزان سكتت فتره طويله وبعدها قالت: دااااااانوه دخلتي الشك في راسي يعني لو راشد يخبي ع الدنيا كلها إلا أمي
دانا: أي والله عمتي مريم محد يقدر يخبي عليها شي
رزان: الله يخليها "قالت تتثاوب: يلا تصبحين ع خير 
دانا: وأنتي من أهله باي
رزان: دانوه دانوه
دانا: خير
رزان: راشد تحت مع أمي
دانا: لايكون بيقول لها ع السالفه!!
رزان: أقول أنا راسي أفتر من التفكير بنام وإذا صحيت يحلها ربي
دانا: أوكي بيباي , إذا عرفتي شي من هنا ولا من هناك عطيني خبر
رزان: طيب مع ألف سلامه
رزان..جاني فضووول ولو أن راشد مو أول مرة  يجي أمي من الصباح طلعت من غرفتي جلست ع الدرج أبي أتطمن كالعاده سمعت راشد وفهد يتناقرون وسوالفهم اللي ماتخلص ومزحهم , دخلت غرفتي تقلبت ع السرير ولا جاني نوم فتحت لابتوبي فحطت شوي في النت غيرت جو مع رنوووش بعد ساعتين فكرت أنزل من الزهق لبست عبايتي أحتياط ونزلت , شفت أمي وفهد بعدهم جالسين ع طاولة الفطور يسولفون أول كلمه لقطتها أمي تسأل فهد "وش رايك في دانا" صدمه مصيييييييييييييبه كيف فهد متعلق طول عمره في عهد ويحبون بعض وفي النهايه ياخد دانا !!! وراشد اللي ماندري باللي يدور في راسه واللي متقدم لها من كم يوم والتقديم ع الجامعات , ياربي الله يعينك يادانوه أبي أتدارك الموضوع سلمت ...
فهد: هلا والله وش فيك قالبه الوجه
رزان: أبد مو جايني نوم
فهد: أممممـ الله يعينك , أنا أستأذن بعد ساعتين عندي دوام
مريم: بالتوفيق يايما بس ترجع تعال عندي
فهد باس راسها: مايهمك يالغاليه دعواتك لي
مريم أشتغلت في الدعوات فهد ركب وراح في سابع نومه وهي لسه تدعي>> , رزان بزعل: أفااا يماا كل هذا لفهد وأنا مالي شي
ريهام دخلت ومريم تدعي ورزان مستانسه تردد وراها , سدحت رهف ع الكنب وسلمت: السلام
مريم-رزان: وعليكم السلام
ريهام: ها يما وش صار ع موضوع فهود ؟
مريم: مدري والله للحين ماعطاني كلمه ولا كلمت أبوك
رزان: وش موضوعه شالسالفه!!!
ريهام: بختصار شفتي فهد وفيصل أختلفو في شي ؟ "رزان هزت راسها بلأ" "ريهام قالت تكمل: يعني يصير فيصل يخطب وفهد يظل عزابي!! بالأحرى فكرة الخطوبه دخلت في راس أخوك 
رزان ناظرتهم مصدومه خايفه من الرد اللي بجيها: ومين العروس
مريم: للحين فهد ماعطانا كلمه
رزان..شبيت نااااااار وش يفكر فيه الأخ فهد وأحنا ع بالنا أنه يبي عهد وش بيكون موقف البنت لو أخد أختها أو غير أختها وهي طول عمرها ع بالها أنه يبيها وهي له , أستأذنت صعدت الدرج وودي أكسر راس فهود فتحت باب غرفته ناظرته بحقد نايم حظرته كان ودي أزنطه بس غيرت رايي دخلت غرفتي وقفلت الباب وقعدت أكتب خواطر من القهر ...
في نفس المكان ريهام: هههههههههههه كنا ناوين نسوي المقلب في فهود بس الحين أنقلب ع رزون بعد
مريم: هههه شوفي نظراتها أنتي أخاف تسوي في أخوها شي , وش لي فيكم أتابعكم أنتو وخططكم بروح أقول لهم عن السالفه بكبرها لا أتعب نفسية أولادي
ريهام مسكت يدها: يمااااا جلسي وش أتفقنا من البدايه ؟ يعني لازم فهد يقول أنه يبي عهد ع عظمة لسانه مو يقول ع راحتكم ع راحتنا قلنا له دانا هي الأقرب لعمره
مريم: والله أن ولدي مسكين شوفي فصول الكل عارف ومخلص أنه يبي رزان حتى لمن جا بيخطب محد سأل مين بياخد
ريهام: ولو أني أحس أن فهد أنفتح أكثر لمن راح فرنسا بس اللي باط كبدي ليه مايقول يبي عهد وش بنسوي فيه مثلاً
مريم: هههههههه أنتي لو شفتيه وأنا أعدد له البنات شوي ويبكي
ريهام أنفعلت: ياااااااااااخي قول أبي عهد وخلصنا مسوي حاله روميو ومتأثر ولا هو راضي يقول يما يبط الكبد ولدك
مريم: أنا يايما أبيه هو اللي يختار مابيه يقول أمي فرضت علي أبيه يذكرني بالخير إذا شاف سعادته مع زوجته وأولاده وبعدين يمكن عشان عهد تدرس ماتدرين
ريهام: لا يمااا أنتي بس تقولين كلمه كلهم بيوافقون"شافت نظرات أمها: لاتفهميني غلط أنا مو حسوده اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
مريم: هههههههه هو بس فهد يعطيني كلمه أنه يبي عهد وأنا أتصرف
"وظلو يتكلمون عن مواضيع متفرقه وريهام طبعاً منبطه كبدها ع فهد خخخ "
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 7:56ص في فيلا أبو بسام ...
أم بسام وهي تبكي بقلب محروق ع ولدها: الله لايوفقها ولا يبارك فيها ولا في الساعه اللي عرفناها فيها ولا يستر عليها
ضحى: يمااا البنت ما لها ذنب محد يعرف شنو أسبابها يمكن يكون الحق وياها
أم بسام: أنتي ساس البلا أنتي اللي مدحتيها لأخوك شهد وشهد مدري وش جانا من وراء هالشهد
ضحى بقهر: أمشي وراء جنازه ولا أمشي وراء جوازه "راحت ع غرفتها"
أبو بسام جلس جنب أم بسام: يا أم بسام أذكري الله إن شاء الله بنلاقيه لاتدعين ع البنت ولا تحطين المسؤليه ع بنتك
أم بسام: قلبي محروق ع ولدي أول ماسافر يتصل كل أسبوع ع الأقل نتطمن عليه الحين أبد لاحس ولا خبر , أحاتيه هو في غربه ومحد معاه ولا حد يطمني عليه
أبو بسام: أنا أقول يا أم بسام إذا الولد راغب في البنت خل ترجع له
أم بسام: عقب شنو ترجع له عقب ما أكلت عقله وخلته مايشوف غيرها وتركته , عقب ماخلته يطلقها ويرد يتقدم لها مرتين ومحد يدري ليه
أبو بسام: يا أم بسام إذا رب العالمين يسامح أحنا البشر مانسامح
أم بسام: أبو بسااااااام أنا في شنو وأنت في شنو أبي أشوف ولدي وأتطمن عليه وأنت تفكر تزوجه
أبو بسام: عشاني أم بسام إذا أتصل بسام أو تكلم في الموضوع لاتوقفين في طريقه خله يسوي اللي يريحه أهم شي الولد يرجع لنا
أم بسام: يصير خير , نذر علي من يرجع لي بالسلامه أسوي اللي يريحه لو ع آخر قطره من دمي بس أهم شي أكحل عيني بشوفة ولدي
أبو بسام: الله يحفظه ويرجعه بالسلامه , نامي وأن شاء الله أنا رايح السفاره
أم بسام: إن شاء الله خير
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:00ص في محل راشد , كالعاده كانو راشد وعبد الله يتقهوون من الصباح ويباشرون شغلهم والزباين ...
عبد الله: رشود
راشد وهو مندمج يصمم نغمات: همممـ
عبد الله: شوي بس ممكن
راشد خلص شغله ولف له: أيووه
عبد الله: أخبار ساري الأمس ماشفته
راشد: الحمد لله , هو نايم مع بيت جده وحشني مع أنه كلمني مرتين
عبد الله: ههههه حافظ رقم المحل قبل أمس أتصل ع الفرع الثاني وهبلت فيه
راشد: حراااااام عليك
عبد الله: تصدق طول عمرك تحب الأطفال بس هالمره غير , صرت تداوم في هذا الفرع وقاط الفرع الثاني ع راسي
راشد: هههههه وأنت وش وراك إذا أحتجت شي في الفرع الثاني قول لي
عبد الله: ليه أنت وش وراك لامره ولا حماره
راشد: أسكت بس خايف ع نفسي أنفلونزا الزواج حاشت معظم الشباب
عبد الله: وأنت الصادق يبي لنا ناخد تطعيمات مو ناقصين وجع قلب
راشد: ههههههههههههههههه لايفوتك بعد فهود شكله بيخطب
عبد الله بإنفعال: فهوووووووود الخجووووووووووووول أبو خدود حمراااا بيخطب
راشد وعيونه دمعت من الضحك ع سوالف عبد الله: هههههههههههههههه لايغرك فهود من تحت لتحت
عبد الله: اللي يشوف توني أعرفه يعني أدري عنه يشوفك يوم ع بالك أنه خجول يوم ثاني يطيح الميانه
راشد: يعني مو مثلنا من أول يوم نطيح الميانه ههههههههه
عبد الله: رجائاً تكلم عن نفسك فقط
راشد: أو صح نسيت أنت هالأيام صاير مؤدب وأستغفر الله
عبد الله: خليني ماشي سيدا لالفه ولادوره وش حارك أنت ؟
راشد: سلامتك الله يثبتك ويزيدك من الإيمان
عبد الله يناظره بنص عين: تتطنز حضرتك
راشد: لاوالله دعوه طالعه من قلب , إلا أخبار الجار ؟
عبد الله: أي واحد فيهم خوب أنت مصاحب لي كل الجيران حتى الشياب ماخليتهم في حالهم ولا الهنود
راشد: ههههههههه أقصد هندي البقآله
عبد الله: أييييييييه نانسي؟
راشد: عليك نور , ماقلت لي أخباره ؟
عبد الله: شكله راح الهند وراحت الرقه كلها
راشد: أجل بنسمه أبا طلحه
عبد الله: هههههههههههههه خلاص مايلوق عليه نانسي
راشد قال يناقره: وش عندي مداوم معاي ناوي تلوع كبدي ع الصباح
عبد الله: لاتكفى أنا اللي أنفتحت نفسي لمن شفت وجهك "غير ملامحه للجد: راشد قول لي ؟
راشد تنهد: وش أقول لك ؟
عبد الله: أبي أعرف كل شي أنا أخوك ولا مو عادني أخوك ؟
راشد: لا حشى أنت أخو وأكثر يمكن الأخو مايوقف مع أخوه من كثر ماوقفت معاي
عبد الله بمزح: أهئ أهئ تكفى تكفى خلاص لاتكمل تأثرت
راشد يغير الموضوع قلبها مزح: خلاص مابقول شي كل شي ولا تتأثر مقدر ع دموعك
عبد الله جر شعر راشد: بتتكلم ولا لأ ؟
راشد: أترك شعري , بنت عمتي
عبد الله: أخت فيصل !!!
راشد: أيوه , أفتر راسي أحياناً أحسها أختي وأحياناً أحسها خطيبتي
عبد الله: لاحول الله , تدري ليه أفتر راسك ؟
راشد: ليه ؟؟؟
عبد الله: لأنك تكابر ع مشاعرك ياخي تحبها أخطبها
راشد: أنا ماقلت أحبها
عبد الله: يحتاج تقول لي؟
راشد: مدري أنا أحس أني مو فاهم نفسي , مو قادر أفسر أهتمامي فيها حتى لمن بغيت أعرف الأهل ع أم ساري ماقلت لأختي ولا لوحده من حريم أخواني قلت لها من بينهم كلهم معنهم أقرب لي منها
عبد الله: ولمن تقدمو لها حطيت يدك ع قلبك لحد ما أنتهى الموضوع , كل هذا وتقول لي أختي؟ اللي يحب أخته يتمنى له السعاده مو يزعل إذا أنخطبت الواحد يزعل إذا أنخطبت حبيبته مو أخته
راشد: يمكن لو تقدمت لها تضحك علي
عبد الله: تضحك عليك !!!!
راشد: بجد يمكن عمرها ماتخيلت أني ممكن أحبها أو أفكر فيها , بس صدقني حاس أن مشاعري ممكن أنها تتبخر مع الأيام البنت ماتناسبني
عبد الله: ليه فيها عيب ؟ شايف عليها شي؟
راشد: لا بس أحس أن أحنا مانناسب لبعض
عبد الله: طيب الزبده بتتقدم لها ولا لأ؟
راشد: لأ
عبد الله: أفففف منك , خلك أقعد ون ونوح إذا أنخطبت
راشد كالعاده قلب الموضوع ضحك وطناز لحد ماتغير الموضوع ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الخامس والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-راشد ومشاعره المتضاربه تتوقعون شنو راح يصير عليه؟ , سالفة أم ساري تبون تعرفونها ولا لأ؟<<تعاند هع
-دانا بالها مشغول ومشاعرها مضطربه تتوقعون وش راح يصير عليها ؟
-فهد أبو خدود حمرااا تتوقعون بينطق ولا لأ ؟ , وعهد تتوقعون راح تصير من نصيبه أو لأ؟
-سمانه وخالد وأخيراً رجعت علاقتهم طبيعه تتوقعون شالمفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم ؟
-سيف وحنين وقرب زواجهم ...
-شهد وضيقها تتوقعون في شي بيغير روتين حياتها ؟ , بسام وأختفائه؟ تتوقعون شاللي خلاه يرجع يخطب شهد؟
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

بناتوووه ,,’’

وصلنآ لأكثر م النصف ,,’’

ويلآ عاد مو تنشغلون بالروايه عن الصلآه وأهلكم ساعدو أمهاتكم مابي حد يدعي علي هع ...

والدراسه قربت إذا ماخلصنا قبل الدوامات لاحد يشغل نفسه وقت دراسته والروايه لاحقين عليهااا ^_^

بالنسبه للابتوبي الله يفشله فشلني أول مانزلت الروايه اعتفس عندي المتصفح وصار الخط مايتكبر بس تصدقون طلع عادل أعتدل لي نصف الروايه .. صار نصف الخط معفن والنصف الثاني زي الناس~>الأخ يستخف دمه يبي يسوي أجواء هآآ"ع ...

نشوفكم في الأجزاء الجايه ,,’’

متابعه شيقهـ
.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموو على الجزء الروووووووعه
             تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مرورك الأرو غاليتي ,,’’

^_^

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء السادس والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-أسبوعين مرت ع أبطالنا سريعه كلن منشغل بشي يشغله
-هالأسبوعين مرت ورزان قالبه وجهها ع سالفة خطبة فهد ولا عاطيه حد وجه , مريم كلمت ناصر في موضوع خطبة فهد على عهد من أسبوع ورزان لسه مو داريه من زود الزعل ...
-فيصل وفارس صار لهم 4أيام مسافرين يكملون العقود مع الشركات اللي راح يشتغلون فيها
-خالد وسمانه في سوريا وتركيا يقضون أحلى شهر عسل
تابعونا))
لوأفترقنا سنين باقي العمر ماأنساك
ولو زعلنا يوم كل الليالي رضاك
حاولت انهي رحلتي 
وأكتب نهاية قصتي
ماقدرت أعيش بدنيتي
وهادي الحقيقه يالحبيب 
لاقلب يرضى يبتعد
ولاعين تصبر عالوعد
"أحبك وهذا وعد مني يبقئ للأبد"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
بعيد عن الشرقيه وأهلها . في أمريكا ...
بسام وهو يشرب سجاره وراء الثانيه: من المتصل ؟
الجرسونه الأجنبيه: لا أعلم
بسام: أخبريه أني خارجٌ الآن
الجرسونه: عذراً , لكنه يطلبك للمرة الثالثه وأنا أعتذر
بسام: أعطني الهاتف..........ألو.....لاوالله ماعرفتك..........ميــــــــن!!.....ولك عين تتصل ياقليل الأدب ياللي ماتستحي.............آسف مافي شي بيني وبينك نتفاهم عليه.........زوجتي وطلقتها..........متأسف وندمان روح توب لربك مو تتصل علي............"قفل الخط"
بسام بعصبيه: من فضلك أطلبي لي رقماً آخر
الجرسونه: يا إلهي , للمرة الخامسه !!
بسام: نعـــم!!
الجرسونه: على الرحب والسعه , تريد شياً آخر ؟
بسام: لا شكراً
بسام..كرهت كل شي حولي أحس كل الدنيا حولي ظلام مو متحمل الحياة كل شي ينرفزني ويعصبني حتى أهلي مو طايق أكلمهم , هذا وش يبي ليه متصل!! لو ندمان أنا وش دخلني !! معقول شهد تطلع بريئه!! لو طلعت بريئه ماراح أسامح نفسي طول عمري , بس كيف أعرف أممممـ لو أكلم النذل ماجد يمكن يبرد قلبي حتى لو ماكانت بريئه ع الأقل يرتاح ضميري ما أحس أني ظالمها , ناظرت صورتها اللي ماتفارقني ناظرت في عيونها قلت أعاتبها: شهد ليه تعذبيني ليه تسوين كذا أنتي بريئه أو لأ .. أحبك وربي أحبك بس أبي أعرف زوجتي تحبني أو لأ زوجتي كلمت حد غيري ؟ أنا أول واحد في حياتها ؟ "حس بطعنه في ظهره لمن تذكر" آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ماعدتي زوجتي ياشهد أنا طلقتك!! للحين مو مصدق اللي سويته فيك للحين مو عارف اللي سويته صح لو غلط أبي حد يتكلم يجاوبني ليه الدنيا كلها ضدي !!!! ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 4:30م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
ملاك: بعرف بس وش يقولون
دانا: المشكله كلهم يدرون إلا أحنا
ملاك: أتصلي لرزون
دانا: إلا صحيح ع طاري رزون ماكلمتها زي الناس من أسبوعين
ملاك: غريييييييييييييييييييييييبه
دانا: لاتفهمينا غلط بس الظروف يعني الظروف أنشغلنا صرنا نكلم بعض بس يعني سلام وكذا مانسولف
ملاك: أسمع عمتي وهنادي يقولون أن رزان مره متضايقه
دانا: يؤؤؤؤؤ كله من فراق فيصلوه!!!
ملاك: شفتي كيف طلع مو هين أخوك تقول عمتي ياذوبها بس تنزل تسلم وتآكل لها شي وماتحتك في حد غير عمتي وخالي
دانا: وأنتي يالسوسه كل شي يصير تعرفين عنه !! بدجارد العائله ياكافي الشررر
ملاك: صلي ع نبيك لاتصكيني عين
دانا: هاهاهاا من زينك
ملاك: تعالي شوفي بابا من زمان جالس في الصاله!!
دانا: وعهـــــــــــــــــــــــــد!!
ملاك: لايكون سفرها من نافدة مكتبه!!
دانا: عن التلاخه ملكوووه وين جالسن حناا , خل نركب جناحنا نشوفها يمكن هناك
ملاك فتحت باب غرفة عهد بقووووووووة وقالت بصراخ: أنتي هنااااااااااااا وأحنا ندورك
عهد ببتسامه بارده: أيه هنا
ملاك: ومتى خلص المؤتمر؟
دانا شافت وجه عهد: عهود صاير شي؟
عهد وهي منزله راسها وتلعب في طرف قميصها: أممممـ
دانا: عهدووو وقسم ماعدت أتحمل وش صاير أخلصي , رزون صار لها أسبوع مو ع بعضها , عمتي جايه الصباح , خالي رجع من الدوام جا عندنا وبعدها بابا سوى مؤتمر معاك بالله ماتقولون لي وش صاير ؟
ملاك: أي والله نكسر الخاطر بنات الجيران ع غفله
فضيله دخلت وهم يتناقرون قالت ببتسامه: وكيفها العروسه
ملاك ودانا ناظرو بعض , ملاك رمت عهد بالخداديه لمن أستوعبت: يااااااااانذله سويتيها من ورانا ؟
دانا ضمت عهد من وراها: مبروووووووووووك
عهد بعدتها: دانوووه ماصار شي
ملاك بعباطه: والله حركات , متى الملكه ؟
فضيله تطقطق بلسانها ع عباطة ملاك: أنتظري أنتي مابعد يصير شي البنت بعدها ماتوافق
ملاك بعباطه أكثر: أي صح , نجي للأهم مين المعرس؟
دانا: الله يعينك ع عقلك تباركين لها وتسألين عن الملكه وأنتي مابعد تعرفين المعرس
فضيله: هههههههههههههههههههههه الله يهديكم "قالت وهي طالعه: خفو ع أختكم شوي "ألتفتت لعهد: ماما فكري زين
عهد: إن شاء الله
دانا جلست جنبها: عفيه عفيه عهود قولي لي من المعرس , طيب بس أول حرف من أسمه
عهد كتبت ع بطانيتها حرف الـf , "دانا ضمتها: يآآآآآآآآي يعني بيتحقق حلمكم
عهد بنظرات تايهه: مدري أصلاً متردده
دانا: وش تترددين عليه ؟
عهد: أحس أن عمري مو مناسب وأحتمال ما أكون قد المسؤليه وغير كذا دراستي وأنتو
دانا: عهود فكري عدل , أنتي لو تلفين الدنيا كلها مابتلقين واحد يحبك وبيحافظ عليك مثل فهد وبعدين تربية عمتي وأمي ومتأكيدن من أخلاقه
عهد: ودراســتي
دانا: عهد أنتي إذا لك رغبه في الدراسه مافي شي بيشغلك عنها تقدرين تنظمين وقتك وبعدين تقدرين تشرطين أن الزواج يكون بعد ماتخلصين ثالث
عهد: أي عارفه عمتي وبابا قالو لي أن السالفه ومافيها خطوبه وبس يعني نملك سنه كامله تخيلي !! إذا مو أكثر
دانا: ووش فيها الخطوبه سنه كامله , عادي ناس خطوباتهم توصل4 أو6سنوات
عهد: والمسؤليه ؟!! , أفرضي لو ما تفاهمنا
دانا: حبيبتي عهود أنظري للشيء بإيجابيته مو بسلبياته أنتي كبيره وتقدرين تقررين أنتي قد المسؤليه أو لأ , وإذا ع شهد لاتحصرين تفكيرك ع تجربه وحده .. شوفي الجوانب الإجابيه والأشياء اللي تساعدك في التفكير وتسهل عليك التفكير مو الأشياء اللي تعقدك
عهد: وأنتي ليه متحمسه كذا ؟
دانا: أبي أنبسط أفرح في أختي
عهد: لاوالله أصلاً أنا مابي أنخطب قبلك
دانا: مركبه علي ولا مركبه علي , أنا أصلاً مابي أنخطب الحين كيفي
عهد: أنا بعد ماراح أوافق كيفي
دانا: مجنوووووووونه لو تضيعين فهد عليك
عهد: إذا عاجبك ترى متبرعه لك فيه
دانا: لاواللــــــــــه شايفه ولد عمتي بنقالي من الشارع تتبرعين لي فيه لكن هين لما أشتكي عليك "قامت"
عهد مسكت يدها: أمززززح وقسم أمززززح
دانا: والأخت ملاك جالسه مستمعه
ملاك وهي تحط رجل ع رجل: ومنكم نستفيد
دانا: صدق بنات آخر زمن مايستحون
ملاك: شوفي أنتي الفرق بيني وبين عهود3سنوات يعني كلها 3سنوات وأنا في بيت رجلي
دانا رمتها بالمخده: ياللي ماتستحين أعملي أدب شوي مو جالسه تحسبين كم سنه باقي وتنخطبين
ملاك: الزواج سنة الحياة كلنا مصيرنا لبيوت رجالنا
عهد: هذي فاسخه الحيا حالها من حال أخوها فيصلوه الله يذكره بالخير
ملاك: ههههههههههههههه والله حاله تسب فيه وتقلب أسمه وبعدها تقول الله يذكره بالخير
دانا: أقول
ملاك: لاتقولين ولا شي أنا رايحه أشوف حبيبي النت
دانا: زين اللي حسيتي ع دمك "لفت لعهد: إلا رزون النصابه طول هالفتره مخبيه علينا وأنا أقول ليه ماتكلمني كثير إلا الأخت خايفه يزل لسانها وتقول لي لكن أنا أوريها الزفته
"وظلو دانا وعهد يسولفون وعهد عارفين حالها مع التفكير ودانا مشاركتها وجدانياً"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 4:20م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
رزان..كنت مع بابا نراجع ملفات نرتبها ونسدد الفواتير ونسولف بالمره وماما تشاركنا السوالف رن جوالي سمعت نغمة فيصل ماعرفت كيف أستأذن عشان أرد عليه رديت وأنا جالسه مكاني ...
رزان بصوت واطي: هـلا والله وغلا..............بخير الحمد لله.........كلنا بخير نسأل عليك........."ضحكت لمن مريم أشرت لها بمعنى قومي خدي راحتك وطلعت"....أممممـ أرقى الدرج...............لابس كنت جالسه مع ماما وبابا في المكتب................"قالت بصوت مبحوح لطاري ملكة فهد: إن شاء الله خير............."وهي تمسح دموعها: ولا شي..............أممممـ ولا شي........."قالت لا إرادي وهي تشهق: بس وحشتنـــــــــي"و زاد بكيها"
فيصل وهو مبسوط في نفس الوقت مو قادر يسمع صوت شهقاتها قال بصوت حنون: حبيبتي رزان أنتي كمان وحشتيني وقسم أن يومي بدونك كأنه دهر "سكت شوي وبعدها قال: لاتخليني أجي لك مشي من الإمارات للسعوديه
رزان وهي تحاول تتفادى دموعها وشهقاتها اللي تطلع غصب عنها: لاحبيبي خلص شغلك ربي يوفقك , بس
فيصل: بس شنو حبيبتي ؟ "لاحض سكوتها وقال: حياتي وربي ولا لحظه نسيتك حتى في شغلي أذكرك , أي وقت يصير عندي بريك ما أفكر في شي غير أني أسمع صوتك
رزان: تسلم لي , توارد خواطر وربي
فيصل: بجد حبيبتي لاتزعلين بس عندي شغل كثر شعر راسي عشان كذا صاير ما أكلمك إلا قليل , حتى خطوبة فهد وعهد توها أمي الأمس قايله لي عنها
رزان "فهد وعهد أكيد فيصل غلطان أو ماقالو له أنهم يبون يزوجون فهد لدانا , ياقلبي هو خل أمشي معاه مابي أشغل باله كفايه عليه شغله: الله يعينك ياقلبي , يلا هانت
فيصل: رزاني تحبيني ؟
رزان: أيـه
فيصل: عشان خاطري حبيبتي لاتبكين
رزان: أنا ما أبكي بالعكس أدعي لك بالتوفيق من كل قلبي
فيصل بعدم تصديق: لااا حلفي ياشيخه
رزان: ههههههههه كيفك إذا مو مصدق
فيصل: يعلني فدى هالضحكه وصاحبتها , إن شاء الله قريب أرجع السعوديه وأجلس معك لين ماتقولين لي طفففففففشت منك فيصل فك عني
رزان بدفاع: لا مابقول
فيصل بخبث قال يناقرها: خلاص أجل بنام عندك
رزان: ....................<<من الفشله
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان..أمممممـ ياحبي له فصول أحب مزحه رومنسيته وجرئته وكل شي فيه , كلمته تقريباً ساعه ربع آآآه أطول مده كلمته فيها من سافر الله يحفظه ويرجعه لي بالسلامه , رنت علي دانوه الخبلللله وحشتني من زمان ماكلمتها مثل الأوادم من يوم قالو بيخطبونها لفهد وأنا قالبه عليها بصراحه مالي حق دانوه وأعرفها زين هي مالها ذنب وأكيد مابتوافق وفي نفس الوقت توئم روحي مالي غنى عنها ...
رزان: هلا بالزينه هلا بالقمر
دانا بعصبيه وصراخ وسب: لاهلا ولا مرحبا يالخوانه يالنحسيه يا........
رزان وقفت وقالت تقاطعها: شوي شوي علي كل هذا سب ؟؟!! وش سويت؟
دانا: لاوالله ماتدرين وأنا أقول وش فيها بنت العمه منخشه عنا ومنخشه أثاريها خطبه من ورانا!!!
رزان"ياويلي أكيد الحين ع بالها أني أنا اللي قلت لهم يخطبونها لفهد: لحظة لحظة صدقيني دانوه مالي شغل
دانا: شاللي مالك شغل أخوك يخطب وتسوين نفسك ماتدرين ومالك شغل ع الأقل قولي لي مو كأني قرعه في الزفه كلهم ع بالهم دريت منك وهذي آخرتها
رزان: أصلاً أنا مو راضيه ع السالفه ومتهاوشه مع فهود ولا كلمته من أسبوعين
دانا عصبت: لا والله وليه أن شاء الله وش شايفه في أختي مو تارسه عينك ولا مو تارسه عينك؟أنتي أحسن منها بشنو تاخدين فيصل وهي ماتاخد فهد؟........
رزان عصبت أكثر منها وقاطعتها: أي أختك أنتي وش جالسه تخرفين أنتي ماتدرين أنهم خاطبينك أنتي مو عهد
دانا: لاوالله أنتي اللي غيبة فيصل أثرت عليك ولا أني قادره تسمعين زين بابا كلم عهد ماكلمني أنا
رزان بنفس العصبيه: وأنا سمعتهم يتكلمون يقولون أنهم بيخطبونك لفهد أنتي مو عهد
دانا: وأنا وش دخلني في فهد , فهد أخوي ولا عمري فكرت فيه تعرفين كيف يعني أخوي؟
رزان: وأنا وش يدريني عن تصانيفم والله كاسره خاطري عهد ولا أقدر أناظر في عينها
دانا: أقول لك بابا كلم عهد تقولين لي كاسره خاطرك خلاص يعني فهد تقدم لعهد رسمي أمك أتفقت مع بابا وعمي والكل يدري عن السالفه
رزان رجعت لها حالة البكي , قالت وهي تشق بالبكي: مدري
مريم اللي سمعت صراخ رزان دخلت وأنصدمت لمن شافتها تبكي: رزان تكلمي وش صاير فيصل فيه شي؟ "خدت التليفون: دانا وش صاير؟ "أنصدمت أكثر بدانا تبكي: خوفتوني وحده تقول وش صاير؟ تكلموووووو
]]في نفس الوقت في فيلا ناصر[[
فضيله: دانا ماما تكلمي عدل مو فاهمه شي
دانا وهي تضرب فخدها بحسره: ياحسرتي عليك يامرت أخوي ماتهنيتي بشبابك
فضيله ضربت صدرها: يماااا بنت أخوي وش فيها رزان تكلمي؟
دانا وهي تبكي: يما رزان خرفت
فضيله أتصلت لنسيم متروعه وبدون لاتبدل ببجامتها لبست عبايتها ودانا وراها وراحو بيت عبد العزيز , طول المشوار ودانا تبكي وتتحسر ع رزان وفضيله متوتره تفكر في حال رزان , دخلو دانا وفضيله سوا وركبو طوالي لغرفة رزان أنصدمو برزان تضحك مع مريم ودموعها ع خدها وكحلتها سايله حزتها صدقو أنها جد أستجنت راحت لها دانا تبكي وضمتها ...
دانا وهي تبكي: ماتشوفين شر الله يشفيك في أسرع وقت ياقلبي
رزان وهي تضحك وتضم دانا أكثر: دانوووه فهد خلاص بياخد عهد كانو يمزحون
أرتبكو وأختطلت عليهم السوالف لحد ماكل وحدة شرحت موقفها عاتبو بعض شوي وكل وحدها قامت تحط الغلط ع الثانيه لأن زين ماراحت أرواح وبعد مابردت السالفه جلسو يضحكون ع الموقف اللي صار: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد ماهدأ الوضع نزلو فضيله ومريم سوا , طلعت رزان من دورة المياه وهي تنشف وجهها: ياربي مسخررررررره
دانا: فليم هندي مو بس مسخره , إلا أخبار فصول معاك؟
رزان ببتسامه: تمام روعته بعد اليوم ياقلبي هو
دانا: وأنتي من اللي ظل ماروعتيه , وش سويتي في أخوي بعد؟
ظلو رزان ودانا يسولفون كالعاده وأتصلو لعهد يهبلون فيها وباقي أنواع الهباله والجنون المعتاده في جلستهم ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
بعيد عن الشرقيه وأهلها , في تركيا عند العرسان ...
خالد وهو يناظر الناس والمناظر من فوق الجبل , قال ببتسامه: أخبارهم الأهل ؟
سمانه: بخير يسألون عنك قلت لهم أنا فوق الجبل وعاد عمتي عطتني تعليمات السلامه
خالد: هههههههههههههه ياحليلها الوالده
سمانه جلست جنب خالد: الله لايحرمنا منها
خالد: آمين
سمانه: خلودي وش رايك نروح المستشفى أبي أتطمن ع عمليتك
خالد: عمليتي بخير قد شفتيني أشتكي؟
سمانه: لا بس حبيبي عفيه أبي أتطمن
خالد: وش بيقولون عني مجنون رايح المستشفى أتنقز وأقول لهم أكشفو ع عمليتي
سمانه وكأنها تضايقت: خلاص براحتك
خالد ببتسامه: مو أنتي دكتورتي؟
سمانه بزعل: أيه ودكتورتك تبيك تروح المستشفى
خالد: والدكتوره تراعي نفسية مريضها
سمانه عصبت: ترى ذبحتني لاعب علي دكتورتي ودكتورتي ماتسوى علي أقل شي قلت لي الدكتوره تراعي نفسية مريضها
خالد: شسوي فيك دلوووعه وماتقتنعين بسرعه مالنا إلا هالطريقه , من له حيله فليحتال
سمانه: لامو دلوعه قول حنونه وطيبه وأنت مستغل نقطة ضعفي
خالد: مداح نفســـه
سمانه قامت بعصبيه: يبي له رفسه ع عمليته عشان يروح المستشفى
خالد: كل هذا حقد!!
سمانه وهي تنظف عبايتها عن الغبار: سميني حقوده اللي تبيه بس مو دكتوره كرهتني في الطب
خالد ببرود: شوي شوي لاترميني من الجبل ترى بيحطون صورتك في الجرايد ويشهرون فيك ((أمرةٌ ترمي زوجها من قمة الجبل))
سمانه..ناظرته ببرود أكره شي في حياتي لمن أعصب وأحرق دمي وهو يستخف دمه ويعاند , نزلنا من الجبل وأنا حجرررررره ساكته حضرته ماد يده يبي ياخد الأغراض عني لكن سويت نفسي مو منتبهه وصلنا السكن وأنا لسه قالبه وجهي بدلت عبايتي وملابسي وجلست ع الكنبه ...
خالد وهو يقلد حركة سمانه وهي قالبه وجهها ومتسنده ع الكنب: الحلوة زعلانه والحلوة زعلآلآلآنه
سمانه والنعومه اللي تعود عليها خالد راحت كلها من زود العصبيه: والشين يقلد وإذا يقرب مني مابيحصل له طيب
خالد: يما يما سمسوووم وش فيك ؟
سمانه بزعل وهي تبعد عنه: مافيني شي
خالد: تصدقين أنك مو حلوة وأنتي مكشره
سمانه من بين أسنانها: شكراً
خالد يحاول يراضيها: تصدقين أنا سمعت أن الحريم إذا حملو يصيرون عصبيات
سمانه: هيهيهيهي ومين قال لك أني حامل؟
خالد: مدري بس يمكن شيدريك
سمانه ناظرت خالد بعيون تايهه وكأنها هدئت: خاطرك يصير عندك ولد صح ؟
خالد: خاطري يصير عندي ولد منك أنتي ووقت اللي رب العالمين يكتب لنا مو مستعجل
سمانه بهدووء: خالد حاسه أني سببت لك أحراج كثير مع أهل أبوك بذات لمن يسألونك متى بحمل أو أني للحين ماحملت
خالد تنهد: سمانه أفهميني أنا لو أبي غيرك مايردني شي لكن أنا أبيك أنتي ولا أبي الولد إلا منك وإن شاء الله قريب تجيبين لي الولد , أنتي الحين صغيره وعندك دراسه وأنا بعد مو مستعجل
سمانه: بجد خالد
خالد: بجد ياعيون خالد
سمانه..ياخوفي بس يجي اليوم اللي يتغير فيه رايك ياخالد يااااااااارب بارك لي في زوجي وخليه لي ولا تغير عليه , صحيح أحياناً تجينا حاله كل واحد يبي يهاوش الثاني وبدون سبب من الشيطان أعوذ بالله منه بس يلا حلاتها ع قولتهم ملح المحبه ...
خالد: سمانه
سمانه بترجي: خالد عفيه خل نروح المستشفى أبي أتطمن عليك
خالد: ولو أني ما أحب المستشفيات بس لجل عين تكرم مدينه
سمانه: أي قص علي بهالكلام قم يلا قم
خالد: لاحول وش قلنا مو الدكتوره تراعـ.....
سمانه ضربته ع ظهره من زود القهر: آخر مره بتقوم أو لأ
خالد: ههههههههه خلاص باقوم بس أشحنيني
سمانه: جوال أنت ولا لابتوب هاهاها إذا ماتقوم واللـــه
خالد مسوي نفسه خايف: خلاص خلاص قمنااا
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 7:40م في فيلا أبو وافي ...
أنهار..ياويلي تكسرنا من الصباح وأحنا في السوق مع خالتي إيمان وسدومه وباقي الشعب , طبعاً هذا حالنا من حددو زواج حنون فديتها , كنت جالسه في غرفتي سويت لحنون وحور عرض أزياء كل شوي ألبس الملابس اللي شريتهم وهم يعطوني رايهم , وزي ماعرفتوني حركيه وما أحب أجلس نزلت أفحط في البيت ناظرت في وفوي وهو عينه ع التليفوون بيرد عليه رحت أناقره أبي أرد ع التليفون آآآخـ النحيس لف يدي حطيت يدي ع خصري وأنا أناظره وهو يكلم ...
البنت وصوتها قض طبلة أذن وافي: يالشييييييييييييييينه وين طايره من صبح ربي ؟
وافي مسوي نفسه بنت: لاوالله ومين أنتي تتحكمين فيني ؟
البنت: صدق خيانه , إلا صحيح وش فيه صوتك متغير أكيد من التسوق
وافي وهو لسه مسوي نفسه بنت: أيه شسوي الماركه اللي أحبها مو متوفره عشان كذا تغير صوتي
البنت: ياااعيني , أخبار حنون شرت لها قمصان نوم ؟
وافي هنا أستحى ع وجهه وعطى أنهار السماعه , أنهار بصوت يسمعه سابع جار: لاوالله ساعه صار لك تكلم والحين تقول لي يبونك ؟
وافي عطاها نظره بمعنى ردي وأنتي ساكته ...
أنهار: هلا............سموور!!.........أأ مدري والله عنه أخوي..............أوكي أوكي .............يلا بيبااي, "مسكت أذن وافي: شسوي فيك
وافي: تووووبه والله ع بالي خالتي إيمان
أنهار: يالزفت هذي صديقتي وش بتقول عني الحين أففففففف
وافي وهو متضايق: ياربي , أستسمحي لي منها والله ع بالي خالتي
أنهار شافته متأثر وركبت غرفتها بدون لاتجادله: هلا سمور
سمر: أهلييييين ودي أختفي وقسم
أنهار: ههههههههه هذا أخوي وفوي يقول لك أسمحي له ع باله خالتي إيمان
سمر: يافشيلتي وأنا ماخده راحتي قمصان وما قمصان
أنهار: ههههههههههههههههههههه عادي أخوي مره فله لو ع كيفه تناقش معاك
سمر بمزح: أجل لو أدري سولفت معاه ,, صدفة ومن بين كل الناس علقني
أنهار: ههههههههههههه قلت أنا سمور ماتستحي مسكين أخوي هو اللي أستحى
سمر: وش بغير إذا أستحيت موقف صار وأنتهى
أنهار: أي والله صديقتي تعجبيني مو البنات يجلسون يونون وينوحون كأنهم بيغيرون شي
سمر: لازم من هالمواقف ,إلا تعالي وش شريتي لك اليوم من السوق ؟
وبدأت السوالف شعللها وبعد ماخلصو سوالف نزلت أنهار وسماعات الجوال في أذنها وتردد: لقيتك طيف بحلامي .. شفتك نور دنياي
وافي: تآآآآآآآه
أنهار شالت السماعات من أذنها: خير ؟
وافي: وش فيك أنتي كأنك تردين ع واحد يغازلك في السوق ماكأني أخوك
أنهار: ههههههههه شسوي لك يالدب قطعت علي المقطع اللي أحبه
وافي: وأنا دايم مجعم في هالبيت ياخي المقطع أي وقت تعيدينه بس أخوك حبيبك
أنهار: تعال أجلس شكله وراك شي
وافي جلس: أممم ولا شي , صحيح سوري ع الموقف اللي صار
أنهار: عادي عادي غير سمور
وافي: أي والله عادي لو أدري عنها سمور سولفت معاها
أنهار: هيهيهي وين عايشن في أمريكا
وافي: مو هذا بنت عم مويس اللي معانا في العمره ؟
أنهار: أيه بعدك تذكره
وافي: تقول لي بعدك تذكره!! أبشرك أمس ساهر معاه في الإستراحه
أنهار: حركات طلعت إجتماعي
وافي: مو أحسن مني أنتي ماخليتي زبونه تجي المحل ماتعرفتي عليها
أنهار: ههههههههههههههه ع فكره سمور متعرفه عليها من المحل
وافي: بعــــــــد!! أنتبهي ترى في ناس مو أوكي تتعرفين وبس
أنهار: لالا صحيح أنا إجتماعيه بس بحذر .. الأمس جت وحدة طلبت حنين ماتطمنت لها ولمن قلت لحنين تغيرت ملامحها سألتها وقالت لي مو شغلك
وافي: غريبه حنون مو من النوع اللي لها عداوات مع الناس
أنهار: مدري والله هي ماعطتني فرصه أسأل طوالي غيرت الموضوع
وافي: طيب تقابلت معاها ؟
أنهار: لأ بس قالت أنها اليوم بتجي أنا متكسره من السوق بس قلت أنزل أشوف كيف تقابلها حنون
وافي: يلا روحي بس جالسه تهذر ومخليه أختها تقابل هالأشكال بروحها
أنهار..حسيت نفسي أرتحت لمن قلت لوافي عن البنت , رحت الصالون سألت عن حنون قالو لي مو موجوده طلعت الحديقه شفت حنون كاشخه وطالعه قممممممر وجالسه مع البنت حاولت أسمعهم شيقولون أففففف صوتهم واطي لكن مايخصني ...
أنهار وهي تتقرب: السلام عليكم
هدى-حنين: وعليكم السلام
هدى تأشر ع أنهار: هذي أختك ؟
حنين: أيوه أختي
أنهار: أنا أنهار وأنتي ؟
هدى بغرور: هــدى
أنهار اللي ما أرتاحت لحركتها: تشرفنا
هدى وهي قايمه: تسلمين يلا أنا أستأذن
حنين عطت أنهار نظره وراحت مع هدى توصلها "بعد ماطلعت هدى قالت تأنب أنهار: وليه رازه فيسك عندي؟
أنهار: ومن متى تمنعيني أسلم ع صديقاتك!! جزاتي خايفه عليك أنتي شوفي البنت كيف وشكلها مايطمن
حنين: لاتخافين أنا منتبهه لنفسي تآمريني بشيء؟
أنهار: سلامتك
حنين قفلت باب غرفتها وتسندت ع الباب وهي تتنهد..حمدت ربي مليون مره أن اللي شافتني أنهار مو ماما ولا وش بيفكني من أسئلة ماما , رن جوالي رديت وأنا مبتسمه: هلا بالغالي
سيف: هلا بدلوعة الغالي
حنين سألته عن حاله وسلمت وتطمنت عليه , بعدها قال سيف بضيق: حنين حاس أنك مخبيه علي شي
حنين بارتباك: لالا ولاشي مافي شي
سيف: حنين أنا عرفت أنك تقابلتي مع هدى مابعصب عليك بس قولي لي ليه قابلتيها ؟
حنين: خلاص سيف أنا قابلتها وخلاص , مين قال لك أني قابلتها ؟
سيف: مو مهم من قال لي أنا عرفت وخلاص , بس أنتي ليه قابلتيها ؟
حنين"تسندت ع الجدار ودموعها تطيح لا إرادي: خلاص حبيبي سيف لا تسألني
سيف: حنيــــن لاتخليني أزعل منك
حنين: سيف أنا غلطانه أوعدك أني ماعاد أقابل هدى ولا أكلمها
سيف: حنين لاتزعليني تكلمي
حنين طلع صوت شهقاتها: صدقني سيف مابي أتكلم
سيف وكأنه لان شوي لمن سمع صوتها تبكي بس قال بحده: صدقيني ياحنين كل شي عندي يهون ولا حد يستغفلني أو يكسر كلمتي
حنين: بس سيف كان قصدي
سيف بعصبيه: شنو كان قصدك ماكان قصدك وش معناتها أنك تعزمين البنت اللي حذرتك منها ألف مرره وش معنى هي بالذات , تتحديني؟؟!! لو تستغفليني وقسم ياحنين كل شي قلته لك عشان ترضين وتتطمنين أن مافي بنت في حياتي غيرك لكن خذلتيني بالهحركه لهدرجه ماعندك ثقه فيني ولا في كلامي !!
حنين..أففففففف قفلت الجوال وأنا أبكي ومعصبه حدي أنا معصبه وسيف معصب وكل واحد منه كلمه لين ماتهاوشنا عن جد , قفلت جوالي ورميت نفسي ع السرير .. طق علي الوليد الباب "الوليد حبيبي روح لأنهار أنا بنام" .. مالي خلق شي الله يعين بس ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 10:33م في الإمارات , بالتحديد في شقة فارس وفيصل ...
فيصل..توني راجع من شركة من الشركات وتعبان من الظهر وأنا أفتر من شركه لشركه ومن وزاره لوزاره يلا هاانت قريب إن شاء الله برجع الشرقيه وبتتصلح الأوضاع , طلبت لي من المطعم وخديت لي شاور وأتصلت ع رزاني ياقلبي هي ردت روحي لمن كلمتها , وصل العشاء وجلست في الصاله أشاهد وأنا آكل , دخل فروس يآآه ما كأنا مع بعض في نفس المكان كل واحد في حال سبيله جلس معاي ع العشا وسوالف وأحلوت الجلسه وردينا طلبنا لنا عشاء ثاني من المطعم خخخخخ ...
فارس: والله أنا عندي أكرف هالكرف وفي النهايه أشتغل في السعوديه ولا أشتغل بالراحه وأنا في غربه
فيصل: مي توو , تعرف بعد الحين الخطوبه ومشاغل الحياه
فارس: الله يقطع اللي مايدرون وين الله حاطهم ويتفلسفون ع خلق الله أعصابي تلفت
فيصل: فروس أترك عنك العصبيه لازم كذا في الشغل حاول تضبط أعصابك
فارس: شسوي ياما حاولت بس ماينفع , عن جد شي ينرفز لاطعني 3ساعات وفي النهايه هو الغلطان وشغلي مايبي له غير نص ساعه
فيصل: يلا هانت بكره طائرتنا , قلت للأهل
فارس: لا وش ناوي علي خديتها درس ما أقول لهم أمي وجدتي أم تركي طول الوقت يحاتون جيتي ويخافون من الطائره ويوصوني وكأني بموت مو بركب طائره
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههههه عمتي مريم كذا
فارس: لو بس يحاتون ماعلى الدنيا قهر إلا يستقبلون وكأن ميت من عندهم حد يتباسون ويتحاضنون وهم يبكون
فيصل وهو يقلد طريقة الحريم ويحضن فارس ويطبطب ع ظهره: الحمد لله ع سلامتك يابعد روحي الحمد لله يوم الله بلغني أشوفك"مسح عند عيونه ببلوزته: يابعد قلبي وحشتني"قال وهو يتلمس في فارس: نحفااان"رجع صوته طبيعي: عجلللل قدامك طول وعرض وتقولون نحفان صدق القرد في عيون أمه غزال
فارس: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أحترم نفسك أنا قرد
فيصل: ههههههه لامو قصدي بس يعني يبالغون , أنا ما قلت لأهلي أبي أفاجئ المدام
فارس غمز له: أووووووه ناوي تنزل طوالي عندهم ؟
فيصل: لالالا أنزل لها بعفني خل أكشخ أسوي مفاجئه شي حلوو وبعدها أروح لها
فارس: ماشااااااء الله خلاص بس أخطب عليك بالكورسات
فيصل: أفاااا عليك ع يدي , وأنت يالشايب متى ناوي تخطب ؟
فارس: والله شفقان لحالك خل تستقر أوضاعي وبعدها أخطب , بس أنتو تشجعون أنت وأبو خدود حمراا
فيصل: أي والله ما أنصحك تخطب الحين أنتظر تستقر أوضاع شغلك وتتفرغ للمره عدل , مدري وش أخبار أختي مع التفكير
فارس: أي والله الشغل ماخد كل وقتنا الحمد لله أختي تزوجت ع الأقل مابحاتيها مثل قبل
فيصل: الحمد لله , بس تصدق فهود ماشاء الله أستقرت أوضاعه وأشتغل توفيق من الله
فارس: عليه بالعافيه يلا ع الله ننزل وتتصلح الأوضاع طوالي , وحشني فروس
فيصل: أنا كل بزارين العائله وحشوني
فارس: بكره تشوفهم وتشبع منهم"سكت فتره بعدها قال: والله أحس الطيران من الإمارات للسعوديه مسخررره
فيصل: أي والله ماتحس نفسك في طائره أصلاً تعودنا نخيس في الطائره
فارس: والله بغيت أموت من الضحك عليك وأنت نايم والناس تنزل ع بالك راحين فرنسا
فيصل: هههههههههههههه لاتذكرني عن جد حسيت نفسي شقول لك هههههه , قلت لمرتي وضحكت علي
فارس: هو بس ترتب وضعك وأغراضك تشوف نفسك وصلت
فيصل: أي والله
فارس: أقووول قم نطلع ماشفنا الدنيا من جينا هناا طول الوقت شغل وكرف
فيصل..طلعنا تنفسنا غيرنا جوو صنفناها مع الشباب وأحلوت الجلسه وتعشينا عشاء ثالث وصلينا الفجر عندهم , بعدها رجعنا جهزنا أغراضنا عشان مابقى شي ع طائرتنا وماجانا نوم وطلعنا المول رجعنا وطوالي خدينا أغراضنا ورحنا المطار ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 3:40ص في شقة ضاري ...
أمل..طاح جيك المويه من عندي دخلت غرفة شهد أنصدمت من بكيها الغير طبيعي قربت منها حاولت أهديها خمت أنها تبكي ع سالفة الزواج ...
أمل وهي ضامه شهد: ياشهد ياحبيبتي مصيرك بتتزوجين سواء ولد خالتك أو غيره والولد شاريك ويحبك ومايبي غيرك
شهد وهي منهاره: وأنا ما أبيه لو يحبني بجد يتصل ع أبوي يلغي الخطبه
أمل: ماعليه حبيبتي أهدي أنتي قولي لي شاللي تفكرين فيه ؟!
شهد: أنا مابي أتزوج مو ميته ع الزواج أبي أدرس وأكمل دراستي محد فاهمني
أمل: ماعليه حبيبتي تقدري تكملي دراستك وأنتي متزوجه
ضاري اللي جا من غرفته متروع وشكله قايم من النوم: شهد بابا وش صاير؟
شهد: فهميهم أمل قولي لهم مابي أتزوج أبي أحس أن في حد فاهمني في هالدنيا
ضاري جاب لها مويه لأنه عرف أن أمل ماجابت لها من الربكه: ماعليه كل شي بينحل شهد ناظريني
أمل..حسيت أنها فرصه لضاري وشهد يجلسون مع بعض , من فكت شهد خطبتها وهم مايجلسون مع بعض زي قبل أو يجلسون بس بينهم حواجر برور وبحور خديت إياد من سريره وطلعت وسكرت الباب بهدوووء ...
شهد وهي منزله راسها وتبكي: الله ياخدني وأفتك
ضاري قال بحده: شهـــــد ناظريني
شهد رفعت راسها: خالي كيف أناظرك , حاسه نفسي عله وماجبت لك خير ساكنه معاك في بيت ومشاكلي يوم عن يوم تكبر وأنت صابر ومتحمل
ضاري: بــس , شهد أنتي بنتي اللي خلاني أربيك وأنتي صغيره يخليني أتحمل مشاكلك وأنتي كبيره أنتي من ريحة الغاليه
شهد: خالي خل أرجع بيتنا
ضاري: شنووو؟!!! شهد أنا ما أمنعك عن بيتكم بس ليه تبين ترجعين لييه!!
شهد اللي صارت ضعيفه من همومها ونظرة الإنكسار تبين في عيونها: خالي
ضاري قاطعها: براحتك إذا بتروحين بس أعرفي أن محد راح يرتاح وأنتي بعيده لا أنا ولا أمل ولا حتى إياد الصغنون
شهد وهي تشهق أكثر في البكي: وأنا بعد ماراح أرتاح وأنا بعيده عنكم بس حاسه أني هــــــم عـ.........
ضاري قاطعها: أنتي نور بيتنا وإذا ماشالتك الشقة تشيلك عيوننا وإذا مو عاجبتك شقتنا نغيرها لخاطر عيونك
شهد وهي منزله راسها: تسلم خالي
ضاري: ياشهد أكبر وأحلى هديه في حياتي لمن أشوفك بنت ملتزمه ومحافظه ع صلواتها ودراستها وباره بأبوها ولا تأذي حد
شهد: إن شاء الله ما أخذلك
ضاري: ماراح تخدليني واااااثق أنك ماراح تخدليني لأنك تربيتي
شهد: خالي خد جوالي خد لابتوبي خد التلفزيون خد كل شي عصيت فيه ربي وخلاني أنحرف وأنا ما أستاهله
ضاري: ماراح آخد شي لأن أبي أثبت لك إن الأشياء اللي عصيتي فيها ربك تقدرين تستخدمينها في شي يرضي ربك
شهد سكتت منزله راسها ...
ضاري: شهووود
شهد أنخرطت في دوامة بكاء: خالي حاسه أني ما أستاهل كل ذا منكم
ضاري ضمها: كم شهود عندنا وحده وهي تآمر وتتدلل , قولي خالي أنتي تبين ولد خالتك ولا لأ"لاحظ سكوتها وقال يطمنها: أنتي تكلمي وخلي كل شي علي
شهد وراسها في الأرض سكتت فتره طويييييييله بعدها قالت: حاسه أني ما أعرف مصلحتي قولي خالي شنو مصلحتي؟
ضاري: أنتي قولي لي اللي يدور في راسك وبعدها أنا أقول لك وأنتي جب ولا كلمه
شهد أبتسمت ع طريقته وقالت بنظرات تايهه: أنا أفكر أكمل دراستي وأعوض نفسي عن السنه اللي راحت بذات أن السنه اللي راحت أهملت دراستي كثير ولأن هذي السنه ثالث فما أبي شي يشغلني عن دراستي وأنا حالياً ما أفكر في الزواج
ضاري: بالعربي مو موافقه ؟
شهد: مدري خالي أنت وين تشوف مصلحتي؟
ضاري: شوفي هو ولد أختي مابنلاقي مثله بس بعد شهودتنا تبي تكمل دراستها مانبي نشغلها
شهد: ويعنــــــــــي!!
ضاري يقلد صوت شهد: ويعنــــــي!! , يعني كملي دراستك ووقت تخلصين أعرسك ع ذوقي
شهد ضمته من الفرح وهي تبكي ...
ضاري ضرب راح على راح , وقال بمزح: وأنا مابفتك من مصاريفك أبد يابتتزوجين يابتدخلين مستشفى المجانين
شهد قالت بألم: وبعد ما أفتكيت من مصاريفي لمن تطلقت طلاق خلعي
ضاري قال بحنيه: ماحد ياخد إلا نصيبه والله يعوضك
شهد ناظرت الساعه: خالي سووووري أخرتك ع الدوام
ضاري قام وهو يتحرطم: يلا بنحصل لنا تهزيئه من صبح ربي بس لعيون شهوده "عقب مابدل طلع الصاله بملابس العمل: شهوده الدلوعه أخرتنا ع الدوام
شهد اللي تفاجئت من مرت خالها جهزت الفطور وكل شي بحيث أن ضاري خلص كلامه مع شهد طلع وكل شي جاهز: تفضل خالي الفطور
أمل بمزح: آآآه يانصاابه أنا اللي مجهزه الفطور وأنتي ع الجاهز تفضل خالي
ضاري: هههههههههههه مو أطلع وأرجع وأنتو متهاوشات
شهد باست أمل في خدها: أحنا حبايب مانتهاوش
ضاري: ياخوفي بس تتآمرون علي عطوني إياد ببوسه قبل أطلع , "باس إياد وطلع وبعدها جلسو أمل وشهد يرتبون الشقه ويسولفون سوا" ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء السادس والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-بسام ونفسيته التعبانه وغيابه عن أهله وأتصال ماجد الغير متوقع ...
-فهد وعهد وموضوع خطبتهم تتوقعون شنو راح يصير عليه ؟
-خالد وسمانه وسفرهم لسوريا وتركيا ...
-حنين تتوقعون شاللي خلاها تتعرف ع هدى ؟
-شهد ورفضها لولد خالتها .. هل أنتهت مشاكلها أو لأ ؟
-فارس وفيصل ورجعتهم للشرقيه , شنو المفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو كتيييير على البااااااارت الحلوووو
                   لاخلا ولاعدم 
                   ماننحرم من جديدك
                  تحياااتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ولوووووووو غناتي مجنونه  :in_love: 

لاخلى ولا عدم منك ومن تعليقاتك الحلووه :clap: 

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء السابع والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-فيصل وفارس ع وصول ولا حد يدري عن مفاجئاتهم
-بسام فاجئ الكل برجوعه من أمريكا
-عهد لازالت تفكر في موضوع خطبتها
تابعونا))
"أقسم بربي مابقى غيرك انسان
أفرح بصوته لاملا الضيق صدري
‏
بنيت لك بالقلب منزل وبنيان.
يامالك
            احساسي 
وروحي             وعمري
‏
أوعدك أحفظ محبتك طول الازمان..
وماانساك حتى يدخلوني بقبري..."
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:19ص في فيلا عبد العزيز , رزان رسلت لفيصل الرساله وراحت في سابع نومه ...
رزان بصوت كله نوم: هممممممممممممممـ
دانا بصراخ: أصحــــــــــــي
رزان وهي تحت تأثير النوم: وش صاير حررو فلسطين ؟
دانا: رزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان أصحي فيصل وصل
رزان قامت متروعه: متى؟!!!
دانا: صحيتي ولا أجي أصب ع راسك مويه بارده؟
رزان: لالالا صحيت
دانا: فيصل مسوي لك مفاجئه لاتقولين له أني قلت لك أنه جا سوي نفسك ماتدرين عن الدنيا بس لأنه في الطريق رايح بيتكم أنا شفقت بحالك لايشوفك مبهدله
رزان: حللللللللللللفي
دانا: وقسم ألعب معك أنا , يلا روحي أستعدي
رزان وهي قريب تبكي: يبي لي أتحمم وألبس مابيكفيني الوقت
دانا: مو ظروري تكشخين بس أهم شي ترتبين شكلك يعني ألبسي بدله خفيفه نعومه حق جلسة أهل وشعرك لاتشوريه ماشاء الله أنتي مايحتاج سشوار شعرك , يعني سوي نفسك ماتدرين كأنك كاشخه عادي في بيتكم لايتفشل أخوي
رزان وهي تفتح دولاب ملابسها: وش رايك في البلايز الطوال اللي خديناهم آخر مره من براندو ؟
دانا: بالضبـــــط كذا سوي نفسك نازله تسلمين على أبوك وبتشوفين فيصل ولاتنسين سوي نفسك مفتشله من شكلك
رزان: هههههههه طيب يلا طسي لا يضيع علي الوقت
رزان..قمت خديت لي دش سريع يروح آثار النوم من وجهي , لبست البلوزه الطويله اللي بالون الوردي مع البيج ع برمودا ضاغط وأكسسورات بسيطه , رفعت نص شعري بعضاضه وخليت الشعر الطالع من العضاضه متناثر ع طبيعته وقدلتي سشورتها كالعاده وحطيت لي كحل وجلوس بيسط , ع قول دانوه كأني مدري عن الدنيا خخخخ , حسيت أني لو جلست أكثر قدام المريا بحط لي ميك آب كامل فتباعدت وأنا كذا نعووومه خديت جوالي ونزلت سلمت ع مامي وبابي , بعدها طلعت الحديقه أتمشى عند البركه وسماعات الجوال في أذني , أتصل علي فصول بشريحته الإماراتيه الدب لكن خل أمشي معاه ...
رزان: هلا والله
فيصل: هلا وغلا هلا بنور عيني
رزان: أهلين فيك , مساعدين
فيصل: جميعاً , وينك أنتي؟
رزان: في البيت ماجاني نوم قلت أتمشى شوي عند المسبح , وأنت؟
فيصل: أنا توني صاحي بشتري لي فطور
رزان"يقطع أم الكذب": الله يعينك حبيبي
فيصل: يلا حبيبتي عندي شغل بس حبيت أسمع صوتك آخد لي طاقه شوي
رزان: هههه تسلم لي , يلا عمري لا أأخرك ع شغلك باي
فيصل: بحفظ الله باي
رزان..يمكن أنا حلمانه ودانوه ما أتصلت خل أشوفها أتصلت لها عرفت أني مو حلمانه لمن تأكدت جلست ع طرف المسبح وحطيت رجليني في المويه جلست أتذكر أحلى لحظاتي مع فيصل فجئه شفت نفسي في الهواء صرخت لا إرادي , ضمني فيصل ولفني لجهته ماقدرت أرده بجد مشتاقه له ضميته وبعدت عنه وبست راسه ...
رزان وهي تبعد عن راسه: الحمد لله ع السلامه
فيصل اللي الدنيا مو شايلته من الفرح لأستقبال رزان له: الله يسلمك
رزان: توك صاحي من النوم هااا
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههه حبيت أفاجئك
رزان مسويه حالها متفشله من لبسها: تفضل
فيصل..دخلت مع رزان سلمت ع عمتي ومت ضحك نفس الحركه اللي مثلتها مع فروس صارت آآآآآه يابطني ...
فهد: ماماا تدغدغيه ولا شي وأنتي ضامته ؟
مريم: لاوالله
فهد: أجل الله يعين أختي
فيصل: هههههههههه جب أنت لا أخلي عهد ماتوافق عليك"قال يعاند فهد: كاااااااككككككككككك حمرت خدووووده
فهد: الإمارات تجيب الجنون , بصراحه وضعك يشكك , ياخي أعقل خطيبتك موجوده
مريم: خلي ولد أخوي يعبر عن شعوره , تعال عمه أفطر مع زوجتك
فيصل وهو يسوي لفهد حره: تسلمين ياعمتي بس تراني فطرت في الطائره بس جاي أسلم عليكم
فهد: أحلف ياشيخ , أنا طالع لدوامي بس أنته لايكثر سلامك ترى يقولون(رحم الله من زار وخفف)
رزان تضحك ع مناقرهم ومريم تدعي لهم وفيصل يدعي وراها ...
رزان تسوي نفسها مستحيه من شكلها: عن أذنكم ببدل ملابسي
مريم: وش فيهم ملابسك تجننين عيوني عليك بارده , يلا أستأذن
فيصل اللي تقرب من رزان لمن ظلو في الصاله بروحهم: جلسي جلسي حبيبتي أنا لو أبيك تبدلين ملابسك كان عطيتك خبر أني جاي لكني أشوفك قمر في جميع أحوالك
رزان: تسلم لي
"وظلو رزان وفيصل يسولفون ويضحكون ورومنسيات وآكشن وكل واحد يتطمن ع أخبار الثاني لحد ما أذن الظهر وطلع فيصل يصلي ورزان راحت في سابع نومه" ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:21ص في محل راشد ...
راشد وهو مندمج يشرح لزبون رن جواله: هلا عبوود , مشغول أنا أكلمك بعد شوي"بعد ساعه خلص شغله وأتصل لعبد الله: هلا
عبد الله: هلا والله هذا قدري حتى سلام ماتسلم
راشد: ههههههههههههههه والله راسي فاقع جالي لي شايب مايدري وين الله حاطه ويتفلسف أفهمه ولا يفهم في النهايه فهمت ولده
عبد الله: هههههههههه الحمد لله أني اليوم مداوم في الفرع الثاني
راشد: أيه تشمت وش عليك , ماعلينا وش تبي؟
عبد الله: أنا جاي لك الحين فاضي ولا بزي؟
راشد: عادي تعال لو أنشغلت أقلعك منت غريب غير عبووود
عبد الله بعد ربع ساعه وصل وصفق في وجه راشد بقوه ...
راشد بروعه: خييييييير!!
عبد الله: هههههه خير هااا عيونك طلعت وأنت تقول خير مين الحلوة اللي خدت عقلك ؟
راشد: أي حلوة أتطمن ع الزبونه الشارع فاضي
عبد الله: ههههههههههههههههه تطمن عليها ولي أمرها ع غفله
راشد: لا إله إلا الله , الواحد مايناظر بالغلط
عبد الله: طيب يامناظر بالغلط أأقصد رشود وش سويت ع موضوعنا
راشد: تعبان والشغل زايد ع راسي مدري مو مرتاح للموضوع
عبد الله: أنا من رايي نتوكل ع الله غيرنا ينتظر الفرصه وأحنا الفرصه جات لعندنا ونضيعها
راشد: مدري عبد الله أنا ماودي أطمع وأغامر خلني راضي باللي ربي كتبه لي
عبد الله: إذا ماتقدر تروح جده خلي الموضوع علي
راشد: مدري عبد الله الحين فروعنا في الشرقيه ماشاء الله مابي أطلع عن الشرقيه
عبد الله: الفروع ناجحه ولله الحمد وماعليها قصور والمنتدى ولله الحمد يوم عن يوم يكبر والمصانع بعد الحمد لله مابيضرنا شي لو طلعنا شوي رحنا لجده
راشد: مدري حاس أن الشغل خدا كل وقتي مابي أشغل نفسي أكثر أبي أشوف نفسي خلاص راح نص عمري
عبد الله: فكر وأنا أول المأيدين لك إذا أقتنعت
راشد: مايهمك بس لازم قبل أسوي شي أخبر الغاليه خالتي كلها بكلها دعواتها
عبد الله: ماتقصر أم فهد الله يخليها لك
راشد: ياقلبي خالتي لولها بعد عين الوالد والوالده كان ماوصلت للي أنا فيه
عبد الله: الله يخليها لك أذكر من تخرجنا من الثانوي وأنت تمدح فيها يحق لك
راشد: ماحسيت أني غير عن زملائي في الصف يوم نتايجنا لأن أول شخص أبشره خالتي تفرح لي وتشجعني
عبد الله: الله يخليها يارب ويبلغها فيك
راشد: وش فيكم علي اليوم الصباح بعد حريم أخواني يقولون لي الله يبلغنا فيك
عبد الله: ههههههههه خلاص اليوم إذا رحت لخالتك خلها تدور لك مره
راشد: أكيد مابي إلا أختيار خالتي بس مو الحين خل أفضي شوي
عبد الله: يلا قوم نروح المسجد مابقى شي ع الصلاة
راشد..رحت المسجد صليت ودعيت ربي يوفقني ويقدم لي اللي فيه الخير وبعدها رحت بيت خالتي , كالعاده الغاليه خالتي ماقصرت رحبت فيني وضيفتني وكأني أول مره أدخل بيتهم جلست جنبي وأنفتحو السوالف سالفه بعد سالفه لين ماجا الوقت المناسب أني أفاتحها في الموضوع ...
راشد: والله صاحبي مشجعني وهي فرصه ماتتكرر بس أنا مدري وش فيني  متردد
مريم: أستخرت ؟
راشد: أي أستخرت والحمد لله خير , بس قلت لازم أشاورك قبل
مريم: يايما أنا ماراح أوقف في وجه شي فيه مصلحتكم أسعد يوم في حياتي يوم أني أشوفكم ناجحين وسعيدين الله يخليكم لي
راشد باس راسها: تسلمين ياخالتي , إلا أخبار أبو خدود حمراا
مريم: هههههه فهد بخير يسأل عنكم , مشغول مع دوامه الله يوفقه
راشد: والله خاطري فيهم هو وأبو الفياصل من زمان ماجلسنا مثل قبل صاير أبد مافيني خير مع حد
مريم: لاوالله يايما فيك الخير ندري عنك مشغول مع دوامك , يلا متى أدور لك العروسه
راشد بمزح: مايحتاج أنا أروح جده وأدور لي وحده جداويه يقولون عنهم مزيونات وأدور لأبو فهد مزيونه بالمره
مريم بزعل تحاول تخفيه: والله إذا يريحك ما أقول لا
راشد ببتسامه: أنا إذا بخطب شرط تكون خطيبتي حنوووونه مثلك
فهد نط عليهم وهو ياكل: شرط تعجيزي يعني؟
راشد: ههههههههههههههه أيه وأنت الصادق
مريم: خلاص أنت وياه
فهد: يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ أستحت أم فهد
راشد: أنا بغير لقبكم بسميكم بيت أبو خدود حمراا
مريم: ههههههههه الله يغربل شيطانك , مافي طلعه تتغدى عندنا سامعني؟
راشد: لاحول الله الله بلانا بخاله طيبه مثل العسل
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

بعد أسبوعين // الساعه 8:22م في فيلا نورة الله يرحمها بالتحديد في شقة سلمان , كانو الصبايا متجمعات ع العشاء ...
هنادي بصوت عالي وهي طالعه من المطبخ: لا عااااااد ياذوبنا ع وحدة مخطوبه والثانيه لاحقتها
رزان: الأمس وفيصل يكلمني الشباب مستلمينه
مها: ههههههههههه تعودي ترى للحين الشباب يستلمون أسامه حفظت أصواتهم واحد واحد
رؤى وهي تدف رزان: وأنتي تعودتي ولا لسه تستحين ؟
رزان: لاتعود أكثر من قبل بس مو في كل شي
هنادي غمزت لها: أهم شي مو في كل شي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: والله وصرتو حريم أحس أنكم كبرتو بسررررررعه ماشاء الله
هنادي: أي والله أتذكر جنونهم أول ما أنخطبت كأنه أمس
مها: وأولادنا حاسه أن أحنا شيبنا السنين تجري بسرعه
رؤى وهي تناظرهم: تصدقون ما أتخليكم أمهات
رزان: لااااااا عاد بدري من الحين أمهات تونا بسم الله مخطوبات
هنادي: هااا عهود بكره أنا أروح معك
عهد بخجل: مدري براحتك
هنادي تدف رزان: وليه أن شاء الله أنتي ماتروحين معاها مو مرت أخوك
رزان: أنا نفسي ماجربتها , وربي لو أروح معاها أخاف أكثر منها
هنادي: مشلكة الخجولات , الله يعينك ياعهود
دانا حطت يدها ع خصرها وقالت تكلم هنادي: ياسلاااام مو عاجبتك ولا مو عاجبتك!!
هنادي: سوري سوري توني أدري أنك بتروحين معاهم , بس ياخوفي تخافين أكثر منها
دانا: ما أخاف وأنا دااانا أروح معاها وألزم ماعلي كاميرتي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
مها: هذي اللي تشجع مو رزون
رزان: ماعليه يقول لي فهد مو تسوون لي حزب تروحون كلكم المستشفى , قلت أستهبل عليه ناوين تروحون بروحكم ؟؟يقول لي وصلتك شحنات نذاله من فصول
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا تقول لعهد: عادي عادي خيوو مايخوف بس بيعطونك أبر يسحبون دمك فيها وبتطلعين بسلام
عهد: والله حاله أنا مافيني شي سليمه بعد ليه أروح أحلل
هنادي: خلاص قولي لهم مافيك شي وأحنا الشهود
مها: ههههههههههههه ياليتها تصير والله يفكونا من القلق
ريهام: نحس نفسنا عجايز مالحقنا ع التحليل
رؤى-مها: ههههههههههههههه عاد تكلمو عن نفسكم حنا لحقنا ع التحليل
هنادي: لأنكم بزارين
ريهام: بقوم أشوف أطفالُنا
مها: عاد كل شي ولا أطفالُنا قومي وطمنينا
عهد: والله حركات كلهم في نفس العمر شله محترمه وغلوي الزعيمه
هنادي: لحظة لحظة عهود ممكن ؟
عهد: تفضلي
هنادي تسوي نفسها مذيعه: بما أن بكره تحليك فما هو شعور ؟
عهد: أممممـ توتر وقلق وخوف نوعاً ما
هنادي: جميل , طيب ممكن تقولين لنا شنو أصعب شي يخليك تتوترين وتقلقين من بكره ؟
عهد: أنا بنكون سوا في سياره وحده
البنات بهبال يصفقون ويصفرون: هيآآآآآآآآآآآآآ وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآوووو 
هنادي تسكتهم ومصدقه أنها مذيعه: نكمل المقابله مع عروستنا , بما أنك بكره راح تشوفين فهد كيف مخططه تشوفيه//بتناظيره أو لأ؟
عهد حمرت خدودها: .............................
هنادي: عذراً لكن يبدو أن عروستنا تعتذر نكمل المقابله في وقت لاحق
الكل تصفير وتصفيق وهبال وعهد جالسه تناظرهم بعيون تايهه: اللي يشوف خلاص طلع التحليل أعقلو عني شوي
رؤى: وش لنا بالعقل خلاص أنتي سليمه وفهد سليم يعني ضامينين النتايج خل نعيش كل فرحه بفرحتها
البنات يصفقون ويصفرون تأييد لكلام رؤى , ودانا اللي كانت تسجل أغلقت مسجل الجوال<<ياحليلها هالبنت ماتفوت شي خخخ ...
ريهام: هههههههههههههههههه راحو فيها أطفالنا
مها: ليــه !!
ريهام: أختك المزيونه مجمعتهم ماسكه الميكرفون وتخطب فيهم مدري شتعلمهم وهم منصطين ومستمعين
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: ياحليلها غلوي عليها حركات
هنادي: يبي لنا نبدي نجهز لملكة عهووود
هنادي تكلم رزان: وأنتي جهزتي لزواجك؟
رزان: وين لسه بدري والزواج مابعد يتحدد
هنادي: لاحبيبتي إن شاء الله تنتظرين الزواج يتحدد أي شي يعجبك خديه من الحين جهزي شوي شوي ع رواق مو حزة الحزه تصير الزحمه عندك
رزان: خلاص يبي لي هالمره إذا رحنا وعجبني شي للزواج آخد
ريهام: أي لاتقصرين حتى تحف للشقه خدي لك
مها: ماشاء الله الشقه حلوة لأنها تصميمي هههههههه
رؤى: هههههههههههه عن الغرور يابنت
رزان: والله فشله ماكان ودي في بوابه خارجيه بس عمتي تقول عشانك بنتي تصيرين مثل ماطلبو بناتي مو أقل منهم وأي وقت تجين عندنا البيت بيتك
مها: أقول لك بصراحه , هي البوابه الخارجيه أريح تحسين أن لك خصوصيه ولك بيتك مو مقيده
رزان: بس عادي الوضع يعني أنتو متعوده عليكم وأحبكم وتحبوني ومابيننا خلاف
ريهام: الله يديم المحبه بس دام الشقه أنبنت مابتغيرين شي وعندك البوابه الداخيله أي وقت تروحين بيت عمتك "الكل أيد كلام ريهام"
هنادي: باقي شقه في فيلاتنا بعد سنه بتسكن معانا وحده الله أعلم من تكون
مها: حلوووة فكرة المجمع السكني الله يرحم أبو سلمان "كل قام يترحم عليه وعلى نورة الله يرحمها"
رؤى: إن شاء الله تطلع مرة رشود حبابه وطيوبه
ريهام: إذا طلعت حبابه وطيوبه مابيتغير علينا شي نفس سهرتنا والآكشن تبعنا
هنادي: وأنتو مصدقين جالسن تخططون رشود ماشكله ناوي اليوم سوالف معاه ويوم جبت له طاري الخطوبه كالعاده تهرب
مها: ماتدرين هم بس يطخ في راسهم الزواج مايخلون الواحد في حاله حنه لين ماتخطبين لهم
هنادي: يلا الله يهديه إذا ع كلامه يبي وحده نحبها وتحبنا إن شاء الله نلقى له بس هو خل يعطينا كلمه
رن جوال رزان , هنادي ببتسامه: قومي الغرفه
دانا مستغربه مو من عوايد هنادي العاده تتنيذل ولازم تستلم رزان وفيصل شوي: حلفي أم شوق مو حاطه مسجل في الغرفه؟
الكل: هههههههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:21ص في سيارة فهد ...
فهد..وقفت عن باب بيت عمتي جتني رعشه في جسمي كله رنيت ع عمتي رنه وطلعو لي رفعت عيني أبي أشوف وينها عهد لكن كانو متغطيات ماميزت عهد من دانا ركبو السياره سلمو ورديت السلام جلست عمتي جنبي وعهد ودانا وراء , توكلت ع الله وحركت السياره ...
دانا..يؤؤ قام قلبي يدق مع عهدوو كل الشجاعه راحت شوي إلا حسيت نفسي طفرت فووووق ((مطبه)) مسكينه عهود راسها دعم في الشباك خخخخخخخخ ...
فهد..لايفهود أضبط أعصابك من بدايتها مواقف وش بتقول عني ما أعرف أسوق الله يعدي هالمشوار ع خير ...
فضيله: فهد حبيبي ركز
عهد..توني مستوعبه أن راسي دعم في الشباك سألتني دانوه وجعك راسك هزيت راسي بلأ ...
فهد..عمتي تسولف وأنا ممشي معاها وعقلي مو في راسي بحمد الله وعونه أستوعبت أنا وصلنا وهـ أطول مشوار بركنت السيارة ونزلنا ...
دانا..نزلو ماما وفهد ونزلت أنا ووراي عهود فتحت كميرتي وتأخرت عنهم صورتهم وهم يمشون فهد متقدم ووراه ماما ووراها شوي عهد وأنا وراهم أصورهم^_^ , صورت لقطه عالميه فهود وهو يسلم الإستقبال بطاقة العائله ويده ترتجف خخخخخخخخ , طبعاً أنا رافعه الكاميرا بحيث أن ماحد ينتبه أني أصور دخلت عهود غرفة التحليل ودخلت وراها وأنا أصور صورتها وهم يسحبون منها الدم آآخـ خساره مايمدي أصور فهود بعدها طلعنا من غرفة التحليل ورحنا السياره ووصلنا بعد هالمشوار طواااااالي ركبت جناحنا وراء عهود ...
دانا: ها أخبار النفسيه
عهد وهي تشرب مويه: الحمد لله عدا هالمشوار ع خير
دانا ردت ع رزان: هلا هلا..........بخير الله يسلمك................هههههههه أكيد ماخديتي منه لاحق ولاباطل..............لاتخافين صورت لك كل شي..........ياخي حرررررررررمت أركب مع فهود حتى المطبات ماقام يشوفها.........نعمة رب العالمين سلمنا..............الله ستر علينا.......مسكينه عهود أحمدي ربك ماجربتيها..............يلا هانت إن شاء الله الليلة تطلع النتايج...........وأنتي متى بتجين إن شاء الله؟........ياخي تعالي معاه مو هو الحين رايح يكمل دوامه؟................خلاص ننتظرك "قفلت الجوال"
عهد: بتجي رزون؟
دانا: أيوه فهد الحين طالع لدوامه بتجي معاه , لاتقولين تستحين منها ؟!
عهد: لا عادي , دانا بسألك ليه مستعجلين ؟
دانا: يالله يعني أنا مابفتك من أسئلتكم لا أنتي ولا رزون
عهد: قولي لي وقسم بيكون سر بيني وبينك ولا حد بيدري
دانا: أوكي , أهم شي رزون لاتدري فيصل بيذبحني لو رزان درت
عهد: لاتحاتين , قولي وش صاير خوفتيني
دانا: لا عهد مافي شي يخوف بس , خلاص عهد أمنوني ما أقول لحد أنا نفسي عرفت بالصدفه
عهد: يلا دااانا لاتخليني أحاتي , صدقيني أنا ماقبلت أنهم يقدمون ملكتي إلا لأني حاسه أن في شي بيصير
دانا: يلا حتى لو تقدمت إن شاء الله نخلص كل شي قبل الملكه
عهد: دانا أفهميني مدري أحاتي شنو ولا شنو , نتايج تحاليلي لو ملكتي اللي بتصير عقب مايطلع التحليل بسبوع لو السالفه اللي كلكم مخبيينها عنا أنا من شفت ريهام تبكي وقلبي ناغزني
دانا بكذب: ريهام كانت حامل وأجهضت
عهد: ياربي عن جد حزنت عليها , طيب من متى؟
دانا"يااااربي مدري كيف طلعت هالكذبه: مدري والله بس مثل ماقلت لك رزون لاتدري
عهد: طيب وليه يقدمون ملكتنا ؟
دانا"يارب ساعدني ماعندي حد يلفق معاي: مدري بس هي تبي الملكه تتقدم , يمكن عشانهم يبون نفسية ريهام تتحسن
عهد..رفعت كتوفي بمعنى يمكن , مدري ليه أحساسي يقول أن الموضوع أكبر دخلت رزون وجلسنا مع بعض سوالف وضحك ووناسه ...
دانا..مدري ليه كذبت يمكن عشاني مابي أضايق أختي وهي عروس مابيها تتضايق مثل ما أنا تضايقت , تعبت وأنا أبين نفسي طبيعيه من أشوف رزان تضحك ما أتحمل ودي أسكتها أقول لها لاتضحكين آآآآآآه الله أعلم شاللي بيصير فيها لو درت , ياااااااااااااااااارب شافي عمتي يارب ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:17م في فيلا أبو بسام ...
أم بسام وهي تبكي: ليه يايما سويت فينا كذا ليه ماطمنتنا عليك؟
بسام باس راس أمه: كاني عندك يما خلاص , يلا أستأذن تآمروني بشيء؟
أم بسام: ماشبعت منك يايما , أهم شي ترجع لي بالسلامه
بسام باس راس أمه وهو طالع: مايهمك يالغاليه , مع السلامه 
بسام..حركت سيارتي آآآآه أشتقت للشرقيه وأهلها صرت أفتر في الشوارع بدون لا أحس لنفسي وقفت عند باب بيتهم ناظرت شباك غرفتها لقيت النور مبند , تذكرت أنها ساكنه في بيت خالها من يوم ماطلقتها تنهدت بضيق لهدرجه كارهتني ياشهد وكارهه كل شي يذكرك فيني !! , رحت عند بيت خالها وقفت بعيد شوي آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياقلبي شفتهاااااااا شفتها طالعه من بيت خالها وبيدها طفل مدري من ولده , شفتها تبتسم لكن مو الإبتسامه اللي تعودت عليها مو الإبتسامه المرحه اللي ترد الروح حاس هالإبتسامه إبتسامة إنسانه بالحيل مجروحه وفي عيونها لمعة حزن وكأن كل هموم الدنيا ع راسها , لكن تفاجئت من شي عبايتها مو العبايه اللي تعودت أشوفها عليها صحيح كتف لكن محتشمه ع غير العاده معقول ياشهد تغيريتي!! , لمن أختفت سيارة ضاري عن عيني حركت سيارتي , مدري ياشهد هذي آخر مرة أشوفك فيها أو لأ ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 7:33م في فيلا ناصر // ليلة ملكة فهد وعهد ..
رزان..بعد ماطلعت نتيجة توافق تحاليل فهد وعهد حسيت بسعاده لاتوصف لكن مدري ليه حاسه في شي يضايقني مدري شنو , ناظرت في عهود ياقلبي هي طالعه قمر ...
دانا: وأنتي مابدلتي ملابسك للحين ترى المعازيم وصلو
رزان..بدلت ملابسي عقب ماخلصت ناظرت شكلي في المرايا ببدلتي , عباره عن بلوزه برتقاليه فخمه سترابلس ترتبط بكرستال زيتي علاقي ع الرقبه وتنوره زيتيه قصيره وكب زيتي أطرافه مخيطه باللون البرتقالي وصندل كعب عالي باللون البرتقالي وشنطه جنابيه صغونه للجوال والمفاتيح ...
دانا: وااااااااااااااااااااووو قمر وقسم قمر
رزان..أبتسمت لدانا هي بعد طالعه قمر لابسه نفس بدلتي وأكسسوراتي بالضبط لكن هي بدلتها لونها أصفر في وردي وأنا برتقالي في زيتي , وقفنا جنب بعض عند المريا كل وحده تساعد الثانيه ع الأكسسورات وبعدها رحنا عند عهود ...
هنادي: ع هالكشخه يبي لكم تصوير مع بعض , والله لو في مقاسي مثل بدلاتكم كان شريت لي مثلكم
رزان: هههههههههههههه خلاص إذا نحفتي ألبسي بدلتي
هنادي: تسلمين , ترى صاحباتكم وصلو
رؤى اللي توها جايه: أنصحـــــــكم لاتنزلون فشلللللللله قرايبنا ما أعرفهم كيفك فلانه وتطلع علانه
دانا: ههههههههههههههههه ياخي سلمي وأنتي ساكته
ريهام: بصراحه معذورين إذا مانشوفهم إلا في السنه مره وين بنحفظهم!!
رزان: أي والله أنا بسلم وأنا ساكته
دانا: قولي الله يساعد فكنا من التبويس ورجايلنا من الرقص
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان باست عهد في خدها: تآمرنا بشي ياقمر قبل تصورين ؟
عهد: سلامتكم بس تعالو شوفي شكلي أوكي؟
رزان أشرت لها بيدها بمعنى أوكي , بعدها نزلو دانا ورزان سوا وعهد ضلت في جناح مها مع المصوره تصور ...
رانيه وهي داخله عند الممر ولسه مافسخت نقابها وفي يدها الأكياس: رزووون
رزان راحت تركض وضمتها وتباوست معاها وخدت الأكياس من يدها ورفعت غطاها: هلا والله هلا برنووووش وحشتينا يالدبه
رانيه بعد ماسلمت ع الموجودين في الممر: وين أحط عبايتي؟
دانا: عطيني وياها , وأنتي عبور عن الدلع يلا أفسخي عبايتك
بعد كذا جلسو البنات ع الطاوله واللي تجي تسحب لها كرسي ووناسه وضحك ورقص وهبال وأجواء رووعه ...
مرام: بصراحه بصراحه كلنا فتيات بس رزون وعهد صارو حريم
رزان: هههههههههه لا أنا فتاه ماتشوفيني بريئه
رانيه: أنتبهي بس لاتروح البرائه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا اللي توها مخلصه مكالمه: تعالي رزون"تقربت منها رزان همست لها في أذنها وباستها في خدها ...
رانيه غمزت لدانا: ههههههههههههههههه فهمت
دانا ردت لها الغمزه: تعجبيني ياذكيه
عبير تسأل رزان: ههه ماشافك فيصل ؟
رزان: لا للحين , شافني لكن قبل لا أتعدل
مرام: هههههههههه ما أستفدنا شي
دانا: رزون قومي الأوادم يتبسمون لنا وأحنا ماسلمنا ع الكل
رزان..قمنا نسلم ثلاثة أرباع اللي سلمنا عليهم ما أعرفهم بس يلا أهم شي سلمنا , بعدها ركبنا سوا نضبط الوضع عشان عهود بتنزل , ناظرتها وهي تنزل ماشاء الله عليها , بفستانها الموف المخصر وجاي عند الصدر تطريز باللون الفضي وعند الخصر حزام فضي مربوطه نهايته بفيونكه فضيه كبيره وبعد الحزام يكبر الفستان بالتريج لين ماينتهي بذيل مطرز بالفضي , وشعرها مرفوع بتسريحه ويزينه أكسسوار فضي فخم وغير عن مكياجها اللي زادها جمال , نادتني دانوه رحت لها تأملت في وجه اللي معاها مو غريبه علي سلمت عليها ...
أم ساري: رزان صح ؟
رزان: أيوه
أم ساري: حفظك من لمن جيتو زواج أخوي
رزان: هههههههه ماشاء الله عليك أم ساري صح ؟
أم ساري: ياقمر عليك نور
دانا: وينه ساري ماجبتيه معاك ؟
أم ساري: وين أجيبه صار طولي
رزان: هههههههههههه الله يخليه لك يارب
أم ساري-دانا: آآمين
دانا..أقنعت أم ساري تجي كانت مابتجي عشان ماعندها حد يجي معاها لكن قلت لها أنا بنصير معاها وبنستقبلها وماخيبتي , سلمت ع البنات وتعرفت ع الكل وبالصدفه كانت تعرف عبير , وأستانسنا معاها وضحك وسوالف ...
رانيه..ماتوقعت أبد أن عهود تطلع بالهروعه ماشاء الله بس أحسها صايره عاديه يعني مو متروتره كثير تضحك معانا وتسولف عادي , لكن خرررررربنا الدنيا أنا والصبايا فليناها فللله مع الطقاقه طلبنا منها تقول يا أغلى أصدقائي وأحنا نسلم ع عهد , ركبنا سوا ع الستيج وأحنا نتمايل مع النغمه"يا أغلى أصدقائي ويا أحلى البنآآت .. تبقين الأميره الأولى والأخيره دووون كل المعجبات" قالت الطقاقه أكمل؟ أنا والبنات بحماس"كمـلـــــــــــي" وبدت بالطق الشغل العدل وبدينا بالرقص ...
هنادي: حركاااات حركااات رنوووش أيووووه
رانيه وهي تنزل من الستيج: ههههههههه خلاص أحرجتيني أصلاً ما أعرف قاعده أستهبل
هنادي: حلاتها الهبال , بس للأسف حكومتنا مانعه الرقص
رانيه: الله يعز حكومتنا مدري إذا جو يرضون ولا لأ خل أرقص الحين دامي في بيت الوالد
هنادي: ههههههه
دانا: لابالله فلحنا رنوش وهنادي مجتمعين!!
رؤى: المسخره مع المسخره بجد لابقين ع بعض , رزوووووون
رزان وهي تلبس عبايتها: هلا
رؤى: ع وين ؟
رزان: فهد وصل في المجلس
رانيه: وبتخربين الكشخه بالعبايه؟
رزان: لابخليها مفتوحه بس أهم شي أغطي ظهري وسيقاني الباقي عادي , متعمده آخد عباية ملوك أشيك وأضيق ماتخرب الكشخه
عبير: تعجبيني
رزان ببتسامه: تسلمين , يلا ريهام قومي نعدل فهود"وصلت المجلس شافت فهد سرحان: هلاااااااااا بالمعرس
فهد قام يسلم عليها ويتباوس معاها: هلا هلا بالورده "بعدها سلم ع ريهام: حيااا الله أم أحمد
دخلت مريم بدون لاتتكلم ولا كلمه ضمت فهد وجلست تبكي: الله يبارك لك يايماا
فهد وهو يبوس راسها: يبارك في حياتك يالغاليه"قال وهي يمسح دموعها: شدعوه يما أنا عندك
مريم: فرحانه لك يايما الله يتمم لك ع خير
ريهام"آآآه يايما لاتقطعين قلبي كافي أتحمل": عاد يما لاتخربين كشختك صوري مع المعرس
رزان: تتدلع أم فهد وش رايك نجيب لك أبو فهد يراضيك ؟
مريم: هههههههههههههه عساني ما أعدمكم يا أولادي"ضمت فهد مرة ثانيه ...
رزان: بصراحه بديت أغار
فضيله: أفضل الصلآة والسلآلآم عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووش"ضمت فهد: مبرووووك ولد أخوي
فهد: يبارك في حياتك عمه
فضيله: وش دعوه أم المعرس لايكون صرتي مثل المصريين دموع الفرح
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: يلا عمه مستعد نزفك الحين ؟
فهد: في حريم واجد ؟
ريهام: أدخل أنت عليك من مرتك ماعليك من الحريم
دخل فهد ع أنغام أغنية راشد الماجد ...
يلوموني حبيبي فيك .. صراحة قمة الروعة .. وأنا والله من شفتك .. دخلت بقلبي بسرعة
ماصدقت أنا ألاقيك .. أحبك وأعشقك وأبيك .. أنا ياعمري لو تدري .. أنا مجنون والله فيك
وحشني صوتك بقوه .. وحبك داخلي جوه .. وقلبي صار تحت أمرك .. وإنت اللي تبيه سوه
حبيبي خل يلوموني .. مدامك ساكن عيوني .. وحتى لو أغمضها أشوفك داخل عيوني
فهد..عقب مامشيت مسافه طويله رفعت راسي لقيت عهد قبالي سلمت عليه وبست راسها حسيتها متوتره من حرارة جسمها , أشرت لي رزان عشان أجلس جنبها وجلست ...
عهد..طول الوقت كنت عاديه وأسولف مع البنات وضحك وفالتها حدي حتى لمن دخل فهد مدري أحس نفسي عاديه بس لمن سلم علي وباس راسي حسيت أني دخلت داخل ملابسي من الحيا ...
رانيه..كنت أراقب وجه عهود من لمن وقفت وأنا والبنات وفالينها وضحك وطناز عليها وهي بعد مو مقصره تسايرنا حتى حسيتها غير عن رزون عاديه جداً مو مستحيه ذاك الحيا حتى الصبايا علقو ع هالنقطه , لمن دخل فهد هم عاديه ذبحنا العجب بس سلم عليها وباس راسها الله لايراويكم وجهها أختبص فوق تحت من الحيا صار أخضرررر ...
مرام بطناز: شوفو وجهها صار أزرق
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه "شافو عهد اللي تسمع تعليقاتهم تناظرهم"
رزان.. أحم أحم حاسه نفسي شخصيه مهمه أخت المعرس يآآآه من متى أنتظرت هاليوم, دفيت العربه الفضيه اللي تلمع مه الأنوار واللي فيها الشبكه والساعات والدبل ع الستيج , لحد ماوصلت ساعدت فهد وعهد في لقطات التلبيس وبعد ماخلصو لقطات التلبيس سلمت علهم وتباوست معاهم وبعدها سلمو عليهم ماما وريهام , بعد كذا نزلت أجيب الكيك والعصير أنا حملت التوته ورهوفه بنت ريهام حملت العصيرات ومشينا ع الستيج والكاميرات علينا لحد ما وصلنا قطعو الكيكه وأكلو منها ذبحني فهود غصب يبي يأكلني فديت أخوي , وبعدها شربو العصيرات وشربني بعد فهود ههه وتصورنا معاهم ,كلهم نزلو من الستيج إلا أنا مسكتني عهود وجلست أساعدهم ع السوالف نادو الطقاقات في الميكرفون أن بابا وخالي بيدخلون قلت بنزل أزفهم توني بستأذن شفتهم داخلين حسيت شكلي غلط ماباقوم إلا هم في نص الستيج جلست وأنصدمـــت فيصــــل معاهم فديته وقفت حالي حال العرسان خخخ سلمت ع بابا وخالي بعدها سلم علي فيصل ووقف جنبي باس راسي حددددي أستحيت بذات أني أشوف البنات يناظرونا سولفنا شوي أنا معاه أشرت لنا عمتي نروح ع جنب رحنا ع جنب جت لي المصوره تبي تفسخني عبايتي أتعرضت قال لي أن كلهم مشغولين يصورون ومافي إلا فيصل يشوفني أقتنعت فسخت عبايتي عشان التصوير مسكني فيصل من ظهري وبعد شعري عن ظهري وصارت يده ع ظهري مباشره حسيت ببروده في كل جسمي صونا وبعدها طوالي لبست العبايه بعدها زفينا فيصل وبابا وخالي عشان يطلعون والعرسان زفيناهم للمجلس يصورون , طلعت من المجلس وأنا هلكانه وصلت عند البنات ورميت نفسي منهلكه ...
رانيه: وش رايك في شغلة أخت المعرس
رزان: روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه طرت فوووق من الوناسه فرحه لاتوصف
دانا همست لها: بصراحه أنتي مع فيصل تحطييييييييييييم
هنادي: هييييييي أنتو حتى قدامنا تتساسرون ؟
دانا: هههههههه نحش فيك
رانيه ماخلت نفسها من التعليقات ع رزان والبنات يضحكون ع تعليقاتها ...
مرام: تقولين ماشافك الحين مايمديك تقولين ماشافك شافك وصور معاك
رزان: ههه وقسم مدري أنه بيدخل محد قال لي أنصدمت
رانيه: أي أي فعلاً
شهد: تلاقينهم مخططين ويسوون نفسهم مايدرون لايقول بعد فيصل مايدري أنه بيشوفك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
مها..أتصل لي أسامه وأنا معصبه ريان طلع لي القرون هذي اللبسه الثانيه اللي ألبسها وياه ويوسخها لبست عبايتي بوديه لأسامه جت لي عمتي وأنا ألف لفتي ..
مريم: لاتزعليني مها من الحين بتطلعين ؟
مها بصوت مبحوح من العصبيه وصراخها ع ريان: لالا بس ريان أذاني وقلت لأسامه يمره
مريم: يايما هدي أعصابك وطولي بالك على ريان لازم في هالعمر يتعبون إن شاء الله يكبر ويعقل
مها..قلت لعمتي إن شاء الله وأنا أحاول أعصب نفسي ع الإبتسامه معقول ياعمتي كل هالطيب والحنان آآآآآآآه عسانا مانفقدك الله يشافيك ...
هنادي: أرتاحي عمه ماجلستي من الصبح للحين
مريم"خلوني أتعب في ملكته يمكن ما أحضر زواجه"صحت من سرحانها وقالت لهنادي ببتسامه: إذا ماتعبت في ملكة فهد الغالي أتعب في ملكة مين؟!
هنادي: الله يخليك له ويبلغك في أولاده
الكل: آآمين
ريهام قالت لمها اللي توها داخله وتفسخ لفتها: ع وين ؟
مها: بروح فوق أحط عبايتي وأضبط شكلي بالمره , تآمريني بشيء؟
ريهام: سلامتك يالغلا
دانا..شفت مها طولت ركبت لها ومحد أنتبه لي كانو البنات يسولفون ويرقصون وضحك ومسخره ووناسه , دخلت جناحنا ماشفتها في غرفة عهد رحت غرفتي فتحت الباب لقيتها تبكي آآآه مدري كأني أبي أشوف حد يبكي أبكي معاه رحت ضميتها وبكينا وأحنا ضامين بعض ...
مها وهي تشهق في البكي: مدري يادانا من أشوف حنانها وكيف الكل يحبها ولانستغني عنها خايفه نفقدها
دانا وحالها مو أحسن من حال مها: آآآه ياعمتي أنا أشوفها وهي تضحك وتشتغل وتسلم ع الناس ماجلست ولا دقيقه وأخاف عليها تطيح علينا
مها وهي تمسح دموعها وتحاول تركد: مين قال لك أنتي؟
دانا: بالصدفه سمعتهم يتكلمون وتأكدت من الكلام من فيصل"شافت نظرات مها وقالت تطمنها: لاتخافين محد يدري من أولاد عمتي لافهد ولا رزان بس ريهام قال لها طلال , أنتي من قال لك ؟
مها: دريت من أسامه ورؤى بنت خالتي ماتدري محد قال لها تعرفين كيف هي وراشد متعلقين في عمتي
دانا: ومين اللي مو متعلق فيها أنا خايفه ع رزون
مها: إن شاء الله تطيب ياااااااااااارب
دانا: قبل شوي شفت ريهام وهي طالعه من جناحنا وعيونها حمرا ماقدرت أتحمل
هنادي دخلت عليهم وهم يبكون: يلا عاد دانا-مها لازم تقوون شوي , أنا ألاقيها من مين ولا مين شوي أنتو تبكون وشوي ريهام خلاص قوو قلبكم يلا حبايبي قومو أنزلو ترى البنات أفتقدوكم , خل نجلس مع عمتي نشبع منها وندعي لها مو نبكي عليها البكي مابيغير شي إن شاء الله تنجح العمليه وترجع لنا بالسلامه
هنادي..هديتهم بعدها ضبطو أشكالهم ونزلنا ياربي شقد حساسات الله يعينهم ويصبرهم يارب ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء السابع والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-رجوع فيصل وفارس للسعوديه بالسلامه
-ملكة عهد وفهد اللي فرحت الكل وتمت ع خير
-رجوع بسام للشرقيه اللي فاجئ الكل وحالته النفسيه التعبانه
-راشد وأقتناعه بالمشروع اللي في جده
-مريم ومرضها وعمليتها الأسبوع الجاي تتوقعون شنو بيصير عليها ؟!
يعطيكم ألف العافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكوووووورة على الجزء الحلوووو
           ماننحرم من جديدك
                  تحياتي.... مجنونة وحلووووة....

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

العفووو غاليتي مجنونه

لا عدمنا تواصلك العطر يالغلآ 

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الثامن والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-رجوع سمانه وخالد من شهر العسل اللي قضو فيه أحلى أيامهم بالسلامه
-مضى أسبوع ع ملكة عهد وفهد ولازالو يتعرفون ع بعض وعايشن أحلى أيامهم
-بقى يومين عن عملية مريم وكل اللي يدرون عن حالتها في توتر وقلق
تابعونا))
المعذره دنياي صارت شحوحه ..
كيف أبتسم وأحباب قلبي بعيدين ..
كيف العمر يزهى بليا طموحه ..
وكيف العبير يعيش دون الرياحين ..
العفو ثم العفو ثم العفو ثم السموحه ..
قلبي المهموم في بعدهم حزين ..
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:33ص في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
عبد العزيز..صحيت متأخر ناظرت في الساعه وأنصدمت من الوقت أول مرة أظل نايم لهالحزه خديت جوالي شفت 12مسكول من ناصر غريبه مو ع عادتها أم فهد نغزني قلبي أستعذت من إبليس ورحت الغرفه اللي تصلي فيها لقيتها منسدحه ع السجاده والعرق يصب من جبينها وهي تون رحت أركض لها ...
عبد العزيز: سلامتك يالغاليه
مريم وصوتها يتقطع من التعب: الله يسلمك , لاتحاتي أنا بخير كلكم لاتحاتون أنا بخير
عبد العزيز جن جنونه لمن شاف حال زوجته راح غرفة فهد مالقاه أستعاذ من إبليس وذكر أنه في الدوام أتصل عليه: هلا يبا فهد...........وينك؟.....خلاص خلاص لا أشغلك عن دوامك.................لالا خلاص ............مع السلامه ,
عبد العزيز..المشوار من دوام فهد للبيت بعيد خفت عليه يسرع ولا شي أتصلت ع ناصر وأنا أناظر مريم وهي تون: هلا أبو فيصل...........لا هي تعبانه أبي أنقلها للمستشفى ماعندي حد يساعدني,, قفلت الجوال دقايق إلا ناصر وسلمان في البيت تعاونا ونقلنا مريم للمستشفى ...
سلمان: طمنا دكتور؟
الدكتور المصري: بصراحه حالتها حرجه أوي كان مفروض أنكو تنألوها للمستشفى تحت الملاحظه من أول ما أكتشفتو المرض ع كلٍ أحنا حننألها للعانيه المشدده والبائي ع ربنا
عبد العزيز تسند ع الجدار وطاحت دمعه حاره من عينه مسحها وقال يتذكر: رزان بروحها في البيت
ناصر حط يده ع كتفه: خلاص الحين أنا أتصل لفيصل ودانا يروحون عندها لاتحاتي
ناصر..تعمدت أتصل ع فيصل بذات لأنه يدري بمرض عمته أتصلت عليه تروع الله يعينه لكن وصيته لايسرع وقال أنه بيتصرف ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:13ص في فيلا ناصر ...
فيصل اللي توه داخل: السلام
فضيله بروعه قامت: وش صاير فيصل جاي هالوقت
فيصل: إن شاء الله خير يما بس عمتي تعبانه ونقلوها للمستشفى جاي آخد دانا عشان نروح بيت خالي رزان بروحها
فضيله بربكه: ودني عندها المستشفى
فيصل: يما جلسي الحين وإن شاء الله بعدين إذا رحت المستشفى آخدك معاي
فضيله: لا يما قلبي مايطاوعني أقعد
فيصل بقلة حيله: خلاص بس قبل بودي دانا لرزان
دانا جت بعبايتها: يلا فيصل
دانا..طول ما أحنا في السيارة ولا نفس محد يتكلم وصلنا عند بيت خالي فتحت الباب بنزل نادتني أمي درت لها وأنا ماسكه الباب ...
فضيله: يما أنتبهي لبنت خالك ولا تروعينها سمي عليها بالرحمن وطمنيها
دانا: إن شاء الله , بس توصلون أتصلو طمنوني 
فضليه: إن شاء الله
دانا..دخلت عند المدخل ذكرت عمتي في كل زاويه كيف كانت تستقبلني أول ما أوصل بيتهم أو لمن أرجع مع رزون من المدرسه كانت أبتسامتها تملي البيت وترد الروح أحس البيت ظلآلآم بدون عمتي, دخلت الصاله شفت صورتها في ملكة فهد حاضنه رزان وعلى وجههم أحلى إبتسامه ياربي ترجعين ياعمتي وتنورين البيت كملت مشي كل الفيلا مبخره ومعطره من يومها عمتي نظيفه وماندخل بيتهم إلا وأحنا نشم ريحة عطرها , رقيت الدرج درجه درجه وأنا أناظر زوايا البيت وأتذكر عمتي وصلت جناح زران لقيتها نايمه ماحبيت أزعجها رحت الغرفه الثانيه توضيت ولبست جلال الصلاة وجلست أقرأ الدعاء ع نور الإضاءه الصفراء ودموعي تطيح وأدعي ربي وأتوسله يرجع لنا عمتي ...
رزان اللي توها صاحيه من النوم دخلت ع دانا وهي تقرأ الدعاء ودموعها ع خدها: تقبل الله
دانا: منا ومنك
رزان: إلا وش عندك من صبح ربي في بيتنا ؟
دانا: ليه ماتبيني , لو أول مره أجي بيتكم من صبح ربي؟
رزان: لابس غريبه ماصحيتيني أول مره أعرف أنك مؤدبه , قومي خل نفطر أكيد ماما مسويه لنا الفطور
دانا"ماعرفت شتقول لرزان" , رزان سحبتها من يدها ودانا قامت مو عارفه شتسوي أو شتقول ...
رزان لمن شافت البيت فاضي: دانا متأكده مافي شي ,قلبي حاس أن في شي كلكم مخبينه عني وين أمي ؟
دانا"حست نفسها بتنفجر"قالت بصوت مبحوح: عمتي تعبانه
رزان طاحت دمعتها: طيب أنا سألت وين أمي"لاحظت سكوت دانا قالت ودموعها تطيح: في المستشفى صح ؟
دانا هزت راسها بأيوه ...
رزان تبكي مثل طفله وهي تسأل: طيب وش فيها؟ قلبي يقول أنها تعبانه كثير وتبيني
دانا ضمتها: إن شاء الله مافيها إلا العافيه حبيبتي
رزان: أبي أروح لها أسلم عليها وأبوس راسها ماتعودت أجلس الصبح ولا أشوفها وأسلم عليها وأبوس راسها , ودوني عندها
دانا: إن شاء الله كلنا بنروح عندها بس مو الحين وقت الزياره إن شاء الله
رزان: طيب جوالها عندها ع الأقل أسمع صوتها أتطمن عليها
دانا"آآآآآه أي جوال يارزان أي جوال عمتي مافيها حيل تتكلم: لاجوالها مو عندها
رزان خدت جوالها وأتصلت لأبوها: هلا بابا.............أي معي دانا..........بس أبي أكلم أمي............نايمه؟........خلاص إذا صحت خلها تكلمني........لا بابا سلامتك باي,"ألفتت لدانا بنظرات تايهه: نامت بدون لاتكلمني وتسمع صوتي"فجئه أنهارت ورمرت الجوال ع الأرض وتناثرت قطعه ع كبر الصاله وصرخت: أبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــي أمي
دخل فيصل ومسك رزان وجلسها: أهدي رزان
رزان وهي تبكي بهستيريا مثل طفله: أبي أمي تكفى فيصل أنت تحبني وديني عند أمي
فيصل أشر لدانا تجيب لها مويه , عطاها فيصل الكاس ...
رزان رمت الكاس بكل ماعندها: ماتفهموووووووووووووون أنا أبي أمي مابي مويه مابي ولا شي
دانا..أخدتها لغرفتها وقرأت عليها وسميت عليها بالرحمن لين ماهدت رزان ونامت , طق فيصل الباب ...
فيصل وهو يجلس ع الكرسي الهزاز: كيفها الحين ؟
دانا وهي تمسح ع شعر رزان: الحمد لله أحسن , كيف عمتي؟
فيصل بتعب: عمتي في تعبانه يادانا مانعينا حتى نشوفها
دانا: الله يقومها بالسلامه
فيصل: يااااااااااااارب ,أنا نذرت بس تطلع من العنايه إن شاء الله
دانا: إن شاء الله
فيصل: قلتي لرزان عن حالتها؟
دانا: لأ , ماتدري أصلاً عن شي اللي قلته لها أنها في المستشفى وتعبت
فيصل..آآآه بس درت أنها في المستشفى تعبت هالكثر كيف لو تدري بمرضها ...
دانا: أسوي لك شي تاكله ؟
فيصل: تسلمين , وصتني أمي أجيب فطور من البيت أكو موجود تحت إذا تحبين تاكلين وإذا صحت رزان خلها تآكل
دانا: لا مالي نفس الحين خليه لين صحت رزان
فيصل: ياقلبي رزون مو بس من اليوم وهي تعبانه من الأمس وهي حاسه طول الوقت متضايقه
دانا: لعلمك قبل أمس تأخر خالي ونامت مع عمتي
فيصل: أدري قالت لي, هي متعلقه في عمتي كثير بالذات عقب ماتزوجت ريهام وسافر فهد بقت بروحها معاها في البيت
دانا: مو بس رزان يافيصل كلنا متعلقين في عمتي
فيصل: الله يشافيها
دانا أنسدحت ع السرير جنب رزان: إذا تعبان روح نام
فيصل أنسدح ع الكنبه: لالا بنام هنا عشان إذ أحتجتو شي
دانا قامت تطلع له لحاف ورجعت أنسدحت جنب رزان"بعد نص ساعه تقريباً قالت لفيصل: نمت ؟
فيصل: لاوالله مو جايني نوم
دانا: ولا أنا قوم نستعد للصلاه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 3:30م في المستشفى , كل العائله تجمعو في المستشفى ويحاتون في الإنتظار ...
دخلت رزان وشافتهم ساكتين وراشد منزل راسه تحت ركبه وفهد وأسامه وطلال ورائد وسلمان واقفين وناصر وعبد العزيز يروحون ويجون والحريم جالسين ع الكراسي راحت طوالي عند فهد ...
رزان بترجي: فهد أبي أشوف أمي
فهد: إن شاء الله , بس الحين عندها ريهام ومها مايصير تدخلين لازم ثنتين ثنتين
رزان راحت تسلم ع أبوها: بابا ماما بخير؟
عبد العزيز"شقول لك يابنتي الطبيب قال لي مابتعيش أكثر من ساعتين"قال يهدي رزان: أدعي لها يايبا
رزان: طيب بابا بس يطلعون مها وريهام أبي أشوفها
عبد العزيز: إن شاء الله بس لاتبكين ولا تسوين فوضه
رزان: إن شاء الله
طلعو مها وريهام من عند مريم وهم يبكون , قامو رزان ودانا عشان يدخلون عندها ...
ناصر اللي معترض أنهم يدخلون: خلوها لين تطيب تشوفونها
رزان بترجي ودموعها متجمعه في عيونها: خالي تكفى أبي أشوف أمي
عبد العزيز: خلاص أبو فيصل خليهم يدخلون يشوفونها إذا هذي رغبتهم
رزان..رحت لعند الغرفه اللي فيها أمي وكنت ماسكه يد دانا بس وصلنا عند أمي تركت يد دانا شفتها والأجهزه عليها تقربت منها حطيت راسي ع صدرها وبست يدها ...
رزان ودموعها تطيح ع يد أمها: ماما أنا رزان كلميني "خدت يد أمها حطتها ع راسها: ماما أمسحي ع راسي , ماما قومي سولفي معي اليوم الصبح ماسولفت معك ولا بست راسك , ماما أنصحيني علميني هزئيني إذا غلطت ضميني إذا فرحت , شاركيني فرحي وحزني
مريم بصعوبه وهي تلف وجهها: ر.........ز........ا...ن
دانا تقربت وهي تبكي متأثره من كلام رزان وحال عمتها: خلاص رزان خل نطلع
رزان ظلت جالسه لين ماجا ناصر ناداهم , طلعو وهم يبكون راحت رزان في حضن فضيله ...
رزان وهي تبكي: عمتي أمي كلمتي لكنها تعبانه ماتعرف تنطق أسمي
فضيله ضمتها: أدعو لها يابناتي أدعو لها
فجئه مرو من عندهم مجموعة أطباء وممرضات كلهم راحو لغرفة مريم الكل وقفو ينظرون حد يطلع يطمنهم ...
طلع الطبيب السعودي المسؤول عن حالة مريم ووجهه مايبشر بخير ...
فيصل بربكه: ها دكتور ؟
الدكتور السعودي وهو ينزل كمامته: أحنا عملنا اللي علينا لكن .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون البقى في راسك
فيصل تسند ع الجدار من هول الصدمه والسكون عم المكان في هاللحظات سمعو صوت طراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااخ , كلهم ألتفتو للصوت لقو رزان ممدده ع الأرض راشد اللي هو أقرب واحد لها شالها من ع الأرض , حطوها في السرير طوالي ونقلوها لغرفه خاصه يحطون عليها مغدي , بعد كذا توزعو الرجال عبد العزيز وناصر راحو يكملون إجراءات الوفاه والدفن , ودانا وفيصل ضلو عند رزان ينتظرون المغدي يخلص , والباقي راحو يوصلون الحريم فيلا ناصر ...
فضيله دخلت غرفة مريم وهم يشيلون الأجهزه من عليها وهي تبكي .. مريم مرت أخوها وأخت زوجها .. مريم اللي تعدها أكثر من أخت .. راحت ...
فهد ناداها وركبو السيارة لأنهم الوحيدين اللي بقو في المستشفى , كانت عهد جنب فهد وفضيله وريهام وراء يبكون وفضيله تحاول تهدأ وتهديهم عشان فهد يركز في السياقه ...
فهد..كنت ما أشوف الطريق ما أشوف إلا ظلااااااام خلاص أمي راحت , كنت أسوق بجنون وكأني بايع عمري أخطر السيارات حتى في المنطقه السكنيه قمت أخطر البزارين لين ماوصلنا برحمه من رب العالمين اللي سلمنا ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
مرت أيام العزاء ثقيله ع الكل // الساعه 8:44م في فيلا ناصر كان في عشاء بعد ما أنتهت أيام العزاء للأهل والجيران ...
رانيه..ما أتحمل أشوف حد يبكي قدامي بكيت من قلبي أنسانه غاليه فقدتها أم فهد مو بس أم صديقتي عادتها أمي , ورزان كل يوم في العزاء تنزل تجلس شوي يسلمون عليها الناس وتركب تعبانه ماعادت رزان اللي نعرفها , ولا دانا كلهم متأثرين ...
أم مشاري..أم فهد أخت دنيا فقدتها كلٍ بكى عليها كبير وصغير حتى الخدامات يجلسون معانا في العزاء ويبكون , وأم فيصل ماشاء الله عليها أستغربت منها لمن دخلت تساعد الغاسله ع تغسيل المرحومه سبحان الله هذا من قوة الإيمان ...
في نفس المكان في جناح البنات بالتحديد في غرفة دانا ...
دانا: قومي رزون حبيبتي تعشي
رزان: مابي عشاء
فيصل طق الباب ولمن أذنو له دخل: السلام
دانا-رزان: وعليكم السلام
طلعت دانا وفيصل جلس قبال رزان كلمها لمن سمع صوت الباب يتسكر: رزان
رزان: هلا
فيصل: حبيبتي ناظريني لاتسوين في نفسك كذا
رزان وهي تشهق في البكي بقووه: أمي ماتت يافيصل أمي ماتت
فيصل..ماتحملت دموعها رحت لعندها وضميتها بكل ماعندي لصدري وأنا أحس لدموعها تبلل ثوبي وشهقاتها تتردد في أركان الغرفه ...
رزان..حاوطت جسم فيصل بيديني وكأني أهرب من هموم الدنيا في حضنه ضغطت ع يديني وحسيت أني بدخل داخل بطنه من كثر ما أنا ضاغطه ع يديني , حاسه أنه أماني يخبيني عن هموم الدنيا مابي أرفع راسي وأشوف هموم الدنيا خلك ضامني يافيصل لاتبتعد عني لاتتركني لاتروح عني ماما راحت عني وخالتي نورة راحت عني ...
فضيله..دخلت جناح البنات طيقت باب غرفة دانا محد رد علي خفت ع رزان دخلت لقيتها نايمه ع رجل فيصل وهو متسند ع السرير يناطرها بحنان ورقبته تتمايل من النعس ...
فضيله بهمس لاتروع فيصل: فيصــل
فيصل فتح عيونه اللي تسكرت من التعب: سمي يما
فضيله: روح حبيبي أرتاح أنت مانمت أنا بجلس عند رزان
فيصل: لا يما أنتي باشري ضيوفك وإذا طلعو أجلسي عندها
فضيله: محد غريب اللي بقو كلهم من الأهل , قوم أرتاح يايما
فيصل عدل نفسه بيقوم , سمع رزان تناديه بهمس: فيصل لاتروح عني فيصل أنا أبيك
فيصل: خلاص يما إذا جو خواتي بينامون أنا بروح غرفتي أنتي أرتاحي
فضيله: ماتقصر يايما دير بالك ع رزان
فيصل: إن شاء الله
فضيله نزلت ...
رانيه: كيفها رزان الحين ؟
فضيله: بخير
دانا: ليه ماجلستي معاها أقوم أنا ؟
فضيله: لا حبيبتي الحين معاها فيصل بعدين إذا بغيتو تنامون نامي عندها
دانا: إن شاء الله
رانيه: يلا أستأذن وصل أخوي سلمو لي ع رزان
وصلوها البنات للباب وبعدها ركبو جناحهم ينامون مع رزان ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

&الفصل الثآني&

مرت الشهرين الباقيه من الإجازه بعد موت المرحومه سريعه ع الكل , آخر أسبوع من الإجازه يوم الخميس الله جمع بين قلبين((حنين وسيف)) ...
رانيه..كنت مبسوطه لزواج أخوي وكالعاده خاربه الدنيا خخخ , لكن أفتقد صاحباتي رزان-دانا-عهد وحتى أهلهم تعودت أنهم يشاركون أفراحنا لكنهم ماشاء الله عليهم ماقصرو أتصلو لي وأنا في الصالون باركو لي وعطوني خبر أنهم ماراح يقدرون يجون عشان نفسية رزان , مرة أخوي حنين أحلى من القمر وسيف مبسوط فرحتهم مع بعض تسوى الدنيا ومافيها زفيناهم وكلٍ يدعي لهم بالتوفيق والذريه الصالحه ...
أنهار..ياحبي لها حنون راحت عني صحيح بكيت عشانها بتروح عني بس بعد كنت مبسوووطه لها , جاتني رنوش وأنا بعبايتي أنتظر موسى الأخ حالف هو اللي يوصلني الليله خخخ ...
رانيه: هاا أنهار أشوفك ماطلعتي ؟
أنهار: ههه أنتظر موسى حالف حلف أنه بيوصلني
رانيه: ههههههه الله يوفقك هذاك الأسبوع هالوقت ملكتك
أنهار: وهـ لاتذكريني بذاك اليوم فيلم رعب كأنه حلمه
رانيه: يلا راح وأنقضى ع الخير
أنهار وهي تقوم: يلا حبيبتي أستأذن وصل موسى , يلا حووور قومي
رانيه: أفاااااا يعني معاكم حور ؟
أنهار: أجل هالحزه أركب معاه بروحي وأنا متمكيجه ومع فستاني بايعه عمري , يلايلا حور
رانيه: هههههههه باي
أنهار وهي تركب جنب موسى: السلام
موسى: وعليكم السلام
حور..بعد كم شهر بتروح عني بعد أنهار وببقى بروحي في البيت مع وليدوووه ووفوي الله يساعدني عليهم , بس بعد مبسوطه لأن خواتي مبسوطات ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 2:44ص في سيارة وافي ...
وافي..والله حاله زاعط نفسي وموصل العرسان في النهايه توقف علينا السياره في نصف الطريق ...
عبد اللطيف خال حنين: السلام
سيف-وافي-حنين: وعليكم السلام
عبد اللطيف: هههههههههههههههههه صار لكم طاش ماطاش , يلايلا خلي العرسان يركبون معاي وأنت وفوي دبر لك حد يجي لك
حنين..نزلت بفستاني اللي أكبر مني وأنا مفوووحه الفستان ثقيل والمصوره أخترتنا وبعد السياره توقف في نصف الطريق غير التوتر والقلق , ولا خالي قدام جالس يسخر ...
عبد اللطيف: والله زين لكم لو تنزلون تدفون السياره
الكل: هههههههههههههه
سيف: لو نكمل مشي بعد
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
حنين..ماشاء الله داقتهم خفة الدم , وصلنا شقتنا فتح لي سيف الباب وساعدني ع فستاني حسيت نفسي أميره وهو رافع لي الفستان ع الدرج دخلت الشقه وريحة العطر تملأ المكان والشقه راااائعه بكامل التجهيزات والعشاء ع الطاوله جوعااااااااااااااانه زين ما أنقضيت عليه خخخ , دخلت غرفة النوم أبدل ملابسي وخديت لي دش عن الميك آب والتسريحه اللي فوق راسي طلعت وطوالي سشورت شعري خوب أنا أستخدم السشوار عن مشط , توني حاطه السشوار ع التسريحه وضبطت الكحله والجلوس جاني سيف من وراي ...
حنين وهي منزله راسها: تعشيت ؟
سيف ماقدر ع حركتها: هههههههههههههههههههههههه , جوعانه حبيبتي؟
حنين: أمممـ
سيف لف يده عند خصرها وهو يوديها عند الطاوله وجلس جنبها وقام يفتح الأطباق: تفضلي حبيبتي"غمز لها: وبعد العشاء يصير خير ...
"اللهم بارك لها وأجمع بينهما بخير" -->>هذا دعاء للعرسان *..*
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
بعد سته شهور من موت المرحومه //الساعه 11:13م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
فهد..مرت سته شهور ع موت المرحومه ورزان لازالت متأثره لكن أخف من قبل , أنقضى الفصل الدراسي الأول لها في الجامعه والحمد لله نتايجها اللي طلعو يبشرون بخير ونفسيتها أحسن وعلاقتها مع دانا مثل قبل وأكثر لأنهم يدرسون في جامعه وحدة , واليوم هي وأبوي رايحين العمره مع رؤى ورائد وأنا بوصلهم المطار ...
عبد العزيز: يلا فهد
فيصل اللي توه واصل مع فضيله والبنات يسلمون ع رزان , باس راس رزان وسلم عليها: خالي لا أوصيك ع رزان
عبد العزيز: في عيوني رزان
دانا وهي تضم رزان: بتوحشييييييني لاتنسيني حبيبتي من الدعاء
رزان: إن شاء الله , وأنتي بعد إذا طلعتي باقي نتايجنا طمنيني
دانا: لاتشيلين هم
وصلو رائد ورؤى ومعاهم ريوف , سلمو ع فضيله والبنات وركبو سيارة فهد متوجهين للمطار ...
في السيارة رن جوال رزان: هلا والله.........ياحي أهل جده............ههه خلاص بعد تدرسين في جده صرتي من أهلها............أنا رايحه العمره........هههههه وقسم ماكنت أدري توها الأمس رؤى متصله علي عاطيني خبر أنها تبيني أروح معاها العمره..................لالا دانوه مو معي بس أنا وبابا ورؤى ورائد ومعانا ريوووفي الصغونه............خلاص يوصل.......أدعي لك يالغلا لاتشيلين هم............مع السلامه........توصيني بشيء من مكه والمدينه؟............تسلمين عمري باي,"قالت لرؤى الجالسه جنبها: تسلم عليكِ رنوش
رؤى: ياحليلها وحشتنا الله يسلمك وياها من الشر , نزلت من جده ولا لسه ؟
رزان: نزلت عشان الحين الإجازه
رؤى..نزلو الرجال يكملون الإجراءات أنا ورزان جلسنا في السياره لحد مايخلصون , بعدها نادى فهد علينا وركبنا الطائره طول المشوار أنا سوالف مع رزون لين ما أحرمنا ووصلنا مكه بالسلامه وأدينا العمره ورحنا ع السكن وطوااالي دخلت شقتنا أنسدحت ع السرير بدون حتى لا أنتظر رائد ونمت مع ريوف ...
في نفس المكان في شقة رزان وعبد العزيز بالتحديد في غرفة رزان ...
رزان وهي تنقلب ع السرير وتعدل سماعاتها: منا ومنك حبيبي
فيصل: إن شاء الله المره الجايه أكون معك
رزان: إن شاء الله , بس عن جد كأنك معاي في كل مكان ذكرتك
فيصل: تسلمين , وكيف حسيتي العمره متعبه ولا ؟
رزان: لالا جداً مريحه أنا صرت مع رؤى وبابا مع رائد ولمن خلصنا ألتقينا في السكن
فيصل: حلووو , وينه خالي؟
رزان: مع رائد في الكفتيريا يشترون لنا فطور مانبي نفطر نبي ننام
فيصل: ههههههههههههه الحين بيجي خالي وبيأكلك غصب عنك
رزان: شسوي رشاقتي بتروح والسبه أنتو
فيصل: في ذمتك زدتي نص كيلو ؟
رزان: هههههه لانقصت 6كيلو
فيصل: إذا تنقصين غيرهم أوريك شغلك
رزان: هههههههه "سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح: وصل بابا
فيصل: يلا حبيبتي روحي أفطري ولا تنسين قبل تنامين ترسلي لي مسج تطمنيني
رزان: أوك بعد روحي باي
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 3:30م في فيلا ناصر ...
دانا: أففف طفش ملل زهق
عهد: خلاص دانوه زهقتينا وش هالزهق النازل عليك
ملاك: يعني وش هالزهق , رزان مو معاها
فضيله وهي تضحك ع دانا اللي تفتر في البيت لاشغله ولا مشغله: شوفي لك شغله بدال ما أنتي جالسه تتحرطمين
دانا: وش هالإجازه ياربي أول مره أحس أن في إجازه تطفش كذا
عهد: هذي غلطانين ماسفرتوها مع رزان , الليله بنطلع مع فهد
دانا: وأنا أجلس أزرع بقل من هنا لين الليله ؟
فضيله: أشبكي ع النت وبيضع وقتك
دانا وهي تفتح لابتوبها: أووووووووووه أهل بريطانيا شابكين
ملاك: خلاص بيروح زهقها
دانا شغلت المايك وراحت عنهم المجلس عشان تسمع عدل , بعد ساعه رجعت لهم مبسوطه ...
عهد: لالا خدت لها طاقه الأخت دانا , أخبارها مرام ؟
دانا: بخير كالعاده لازم تقلبها مناحنه إذا كلمتنا
فضيله: الله يعينها في الغربه , أخبار أمها؟
دانا: أمها مثل حالك أول ماسافر عنا فيصل
فضيله: والله صعبه الغربه
دانا: تقول حتى أخوانها الصغار حالهم حال أمها
عهد: كلهم صغار أخوانها صح ؟
دانا: أيوة هي أكبر وحده واللي بعدها ع طول في عمر ملكوو , حشينا في رانيوه وحشتني
ملاك: ورنوش نزلت من جده لو لأ؟
دانا: نزلت يوم الأربعاء , والله حاله ماتمنيت نفترق بس كل وحدة صارت بروحها في جامعه بس أنا ورزون مع بعض
عهد: وأنتي ورزون بعد ماعندكم سالفه داخلين تخصصات مختلفين
ملاك: بعرف بس شالفرق بين الطب والعلوم الطبيه
دانا: يعني أنا إن شاء الله في المستقبل باصير طيبيه ورزون بتصير أخصائيه
عهد: آآآخـ بس مالي خلق أسوي شي ع أعصابي أبي أعرف كم نسبتي
دانا: قاسيناها ياعهود يلا إن شاء الله بداية الفصل الدراسي الثاني تعرفينها , وشدي حيلك أنتي ثالث
عهد: أفا عليك بس إن شاء الله برفع راسكم أحم أحم
فضيله: الله يحقق أمنياتكم يايما
الكل: آآميــن
عهد..دخل فيصل ياقلبي أخوي يكسر الخاطر من سافرت رزان حاشته أنفلونزا خخخ جلسنا نتطنز عليه بعدها وصل فهد وصنف معانا فيصل وراح معانا هو صار يمشي مع خواتي وأنا مع فهد ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 7:32م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
نور اللي توها تشوف رانيه: عمتي راااااااااااانيه
رانيه وهي تفتح يدينها وتضمها: حبيبة عمتها , كيفك حبيبتي؟
نور: بخير , وش جبتي لي من جده ؟
رانيه: هههههههههههههه حبيبتي والله جايبه لك حلاوة وملابس لكن خليتهم في البيت
نور: خلاص ماما بنام عند بيت جدي أوكي؟
نرجس: ههههههه أسألي أبوك أنا وش دخلني
حنين اللي توها واصله: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
عبير حطت لها خداديها ووسعت لها: تفضلي
حنين: تسلمين
نرجس: ياحي مرت حميي , أخبارك مع الحمل؟
حنين: والله بخير
نرجس: بشوف طلعت لك دبه
حنين: ههه لابدري
نرجس خصرت عباية حنين: لالا بدت تطلع لك كرشه شوي
رانيه: حركات يعني بقى كم وأصير عمه"وهي تحسب ع يدينها: 7شهور
عبير: ههههه اللي يشوفك أول مره تصيرين عمه , ولا من الحين تحسب تو الناس بعدها مرت أخوك في الشهر الثاني
مشاعل: أخباره سيوف معاك ؟
حنين: مسكين متعبته معاي حتى الدوام هو اللي يوصلني
جهان: الله يعينكم أنتي ولمى ماحملتو إلا يوم جيتو تطبقون
لمى: والله أشكالنا فللللته إذا ألتقينا في الكفتيريا كل وحده تشكي حالها للثانيه
نرجس: الله يعينكم تولدون بالسلامه يارب
الكل: آآميــن
رانيه وهي تتشمشم: آآآآحـ أشم ريحة مؤامره
عبير: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كاشفتهم يارنوش
رانيه: بجد وين أمي وخالتي أم فارس وجدتي وجهان وأفراح ؟
عبير: في المجلس قومي قومي خل نتآمر معاهم
رانيه: لا شنو يخصني"حكت راسها: كأني صرت أستحي من فروس
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: قومي ترى أنتي الخسرانه , ترى أنتي لازم يدخلونك شريكه في المؤامره
رانيه وهي تعدل لفتها: ع قولتك يلا"وهم رايحين لمجلس بيت أم فارس قالت رانيه: عن جد عبور وش صاير؟
عبير: بالعربي دانا الـ***** بتصير مرت ولد أختي
رانيه بدهشه: دانوووه صديقتي ماغيرها؟!!
عبير: هههههه أيه دانوه , أبشرك بعد هو اللي أختارها
رانيه: والله طلع مو هين فروس
عبير: قديمه السالفه من زمااااان قال يبيها وكلم أخوها قبل موت المرحومه
رانيه: وربي فرحت لها دانينو خوش بنت
عبير وهي تفتح الباب: تآآآآآآآه
فارس: الله يرد عليك عقلك "أنتبه لرانيه قام يتكلم جداوي: أيوووه يابويه , كيفك رنوش
رانيه: ههههه بخير , كيفك أنت ؟
فارس: بخير الله يسلمك , هااا وش رايك في بنات جده ؟
رانيه: ما أنصحك بنات الـ***** أحلى
فارس بدهشه: بـــــــــــل حتى أنتي وصلك الخبر!!
رانيه: ههههههههههههه مايخفى علي شي وأنا رنوش , تقدمتو ولا لسه ؟
أم تركي: اليوم جدك كلم أبوها , وأخوها يدري من زمان من فارس
أم فارس: ها رانيه وش رايك في دانا
رانيه: ماعليها خوش بنت لو تلفون الدنيا مابتلاقون زيها
جهان: شفتها ليلة ملكة أختها ماشاء الله عليها اللي لابسه برتقالي وزيتي؟
رانيه: لالالا هذي رزون , دانا اللي لابسه مثلها لكن أصفر في وردي
جهان: أيووه ذكرتها ماشاء الله عليها تجنن
أفراح: بس كأن حجمها صغير , توقعتها في متوسط
رانيه: ههههه هي كذا
عبير: خلاص أنتو أسترو ع البنت فروس جالس وأنتو ماظلت عظمه فيها إلا وصفتوها
الكل: ههههههههههه
أم مشاري: الله يكتبها من نصيبه
الكل: آآميــن
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9:23م في الكورنيش ...
أمل: مابقى إلا أسبوع وتجيبين شهادتك
ضاري: عساك بس تبيضين وجهنا بالنسبه
شهد: أفاا عليك خالي إن شاء الله , يلا عن أذنكم بروح ألعب إياد
ضاري: أذنك معك لاتبعدون كثير , شوي ولاحقك
شهد..أعشق هالمخلوق إياد ولد خالي مو بس ولد خالي حتى أحياناً يناديني ماما أحياناً مايبي أمه ويبيني أنا , ما أحب أنام في بيتنا عشانه مابينام معي مايجيني نوم وهو بعيد عني , كان ضامني بكل ماعنده ياقلبي خايف من الزحمه حطيته ع المرجحانه وصرت أمرجحه وأسمع ضحكاته اللي ترد روحي بعد مالعب وأستانس أقنعته يقوم عشان الأطفال ينتظرون هههههههه يجنن وهو ماد البوز مايبي يقوم , جلست عند الصخور في مكان صاد وحطيت السماعات أسمع في جوالي وأنا أشوف إياد يلعب ...
وينك حبيي طالت الغيبة علي ..
عن عيني طيفك محجوب 
ويا الغايب و انت المحبوب
وينك حبيبي طالت الغيبة علي ..
كل محب لحني تغنى به**يعزفه بعمره 
من يلاقي اغلى احبابه** ينشرح صدره
ينسى جرح الفرقه وصوابه**ينجبر كسره
بس حبيبي طول غيابه**قلبي مل صبره
وينك حبيبي طالت الغيبة علي ..
كم يصيح بزعمه ينصحني** لكن يغشني
يقلي خذها واستمع مني** لا تصد عني
حبك بخيبة امل ظني** بعمرك بيفني
لو درى الي الغايب شيعني** والله يعذرني
ما يدري حبك سيدي شيعني الي ..
الله العليم بالقلوب** ويالغايب وانت المحبوب 
غالب ولاني مغلوب **يالغايب وانت المحبوب
شهد..أندمجت مع كلمات الأنشوده رفعت راسي ماشفت إياد قدامي جن جنوني قمت مثل المهبوله شفته يركض عند الممشى وولد يمشي بالدباب قريب يصدمه رحت أركض في نفس الوقت اللي مسكت فيه إياد من يده مسكه واحد من اليد الثانيه رفعت راسي ناظرته طاحت عيوني بعيونه آآآآآآآآآه يابسام ليه كل مابي أنساك يصير شي يذكرني فيه خديت أياد ضميته لصدري والدموع متجمعه في عيني رحت أركض سمعته يناديني "شهد شهد"خلاص كافي يابسام, رحت أركض وعطيت خالي ضاري وأمل خبر أني بركب السيارة ودخلت السيارة وأنا أبكي , ليه يابسام تعذبني كافي أبي أنساك أبيك تكون ماضي في حياتي أنا مو شهد اللي حبتك أنا الحين وحده ثانيه أنا رجعت لربي طاعة ربي هي الشي الوحيد اللي يهمني رضا الله ثم رضا خالي وأبوي هو اللي يهمني مايهمني كلام الناس ولا شي ثاني , دراستي صرت أحبها قد ماكنت أكرهها درست وتعبت وبدلت كل طاقتي عشان أجيب أعلى الدرجات وأثبت للناس جدارتي وأرفع راس أهلي ...
في نفس المكان بسام..آآآآآآآآآه شفتها وصدتني شفتها ولا ناظرت في عيني ولا كلمتني هي معقول ياشهد هالكثر تكرهيني!! ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 1:44ص في مكه // في شقة عبد العزيز بالتحديد في غرفة رزان ...
رزان..صحيت من النوم وخديت لي دش ضبطت شكلي وحطيت لي قلووس وكريم ع وجهي مكه جوها جاف كثير حتى بشرتي تأثرت , رنت علي رنوش ههه تونا قبل شوي نحش فيها أنا وفيصل رديت عليها ومت ضحك لمن وصلني صوتها ...
دانا أسنانها يطقطقون في بعض وأشفتها تتراجف: ظظظظظظظظظظظ
رزان: ههههه خلاص فاتحوك في الموضوع ؟
دانا: لاوالله وأنتي حضرتك تدرين من متى ؟
رزان: قال لي فيصل من زمااااااان من أول ماملكنا
دانا: النحيسه
رزان وهي تضحك: لحظه لحظه دانوه لاتقولين لي أنك تبكين؟
دانا أنفجرت في البكي ...
عهد خدت الجوال من عند دانا: ههه هلا رزون ترى دانوه من قالو لها ع الموضوع جتها حاله هستيريه ياتضحك ياتبكي
رزان: ههههههههههههه آآآآآآه ياويلي
دانا وهي تضرب عهد: لاتضحكون علي يانحايس , ولا بعد الثانيه تدري من زمان ولا قالت لي
رزان: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هذا اللي مزعلك ؟ أول وآخر هذا أنتي دريتي , بس وش رايك فيني أعرف أخبي
دانا وهي تبكي وتنف دموعها: مالت عليك أنا أقول مرت أخوي ماقالت لي تراعي مشاعري أثاريها تختبر قوة تحملها
عهد: لالا بصراحه يارزون أنجاااااااااااااااز تخبين ع دانا موضوع كذا !!
رزان: أفاا عليك بس أعجبك
عهد: إلا رزون شمصحيك هالحزه ؟
رزان: الحين في مكه ماكأنه الفجر يروحون ويجون ولا محل مسكر , بنطلع أنا ورؤى بنصلي صلاة الليل
عهد: تقبل الله مقدماً , لاتنسونا من الدعاء
رزان: إن شاء الله علينا الدعاء وعلى الله الإجابه , وأنتو من أهل الدعاء
عهد: موفقين يارب , المجنونه دانوه راحت تكمل بكي
رزان: ههههههههههه خليها تطلع اللي في قلبها عطيني وياها قبل أطلع بقول لها شي
دانا: هلا رزون
رزان: هلا عمري , دانينو حبيبتي بس أرجع بيننا ألو فكري عدل عشان بقول لك شي الحين رؤى تنتظرني طيب ؟
دانا: طيب ...
في غرفة دانا// فيصل دخل وهو شاق حلقه: هلا دانووه
دانا بدون نفس: أهلين
فيصل: هههههههه عشان تقدمو لك أربعه في نفس الوقت صرت مو من مقامك ؟
دانا: لا شدعوه
فيصل: قومي قومي الحديقه بسولف معاك
دانا: مالي خلق
فيصل: أفااااااا , ترديني؟
دانا: ماعاش اللي يردك
فيصل: نطور المكان ولا يهمك ألبسي عبايتك وأنا أطلع معك"مسكها من يدها: قوووووومي
دانا..ياحليله فصول طول عمره حنون قمت لبست عبايتي ونزلت تحت لقيته في الصاله ينتظرني ...
فيصل: تروحين معانا ملوك ؟
ملاك: لالا شنو يطلعني صاحبتي تبيني ع النت
فيصل: مشكل عاد , وعهود طبعاً طاسه مع فهود ؟
فضيله: هههههههههههههه أيوه الله يوفقهم
فيصل: يلايلا دانا خواتك مامنهم رجا
دانا..ضحكت ع حركات فصول , عاد الحين فرصتي قلت له باخد فره ع القبو بسيارته وهـ من زمان ماسقت خديت فره ع القبو وآخر شي فحطت عليه ووقفت ...
فيصل: ههههه صدق بنت سعوديه , الله ستر ع سيارتي
دانا: أتحداك ما أعرف أسوق أحسن منك ؟
فيصل: ماحب أحرج حد أركبي السياره أحسن لك
دانا..ههه تعودت ع هبال فصول ركبت السياره وأنا ساكته كان فصول يحط الأنشوده اللي تحبها رزان ويتنهد إذا أنتهت ويرجع يحطها, لالا الأخ منتهي عايش الجو صح ...
أنت لجروحي دواء ومن كل جرح داواني ..
شلون أنساك شلون أنساك ؟!
أنت بلسم وأنت دم يتراوح بشرياني ..
شلون أنساك شلون أنساك ؟!
قلبي ساكن مكانك وأسمك سكن بلساني ..
روحي وياك ..
شلون عن عن عيني تغيب وأنت لجروحي طيب؟!
شلون أنساك؟! شلون أنساك؟!
فيصل: وش رايك في هالأنشوده ؟
دانا ببتسامه: تجنن ورزون تحبها
فيصل تنهد: ياقلبي خطيبتي طول عمرها ذووق
دانا: إن شاء الله كلها أسبوع وترجع لك بالسلامه
فيصل: الله يسمع منك"قال وهو ينزل من السياره: شنو النوع اللي تحبيه ؟
دانا: عارف ذوقي مثل رزون توفي بقطع المكسرات والبسكوت
فيصل: ههههههه خلاص بجيب لك أثنين تاكلن عنك وعن رزون
دانا أتصلت ع رزان: هلا وغــــلا
رزان: هلا واللــــــه
دانا: وينك أنتي؟
رزان: في الحرم , وأنتي؟
دانا بدلع: طالعه مع فيصل
رزان: هههههه ياقلبي نيالك
دانا: تسلمين , شافني ملانه وقال لي ألبسي عبايتك
رزان: بعد قلبي فصولي حنون , وينه هو الحين ؟
دانا: نزل يآخد لنا آيسكريم , تصدقين شكلي باقول له خل نرجع عنده دوام
رزان: فيصل بايع النوم لو تقولين له يزعل
دانا: عارفه , طول ما أحنا في السياره نسمع(أنت لجروحي)وفصول يردد وراها وعايش الجو صح واضح أنه مشتاق
رزان: ياقلبي هو أنا بعد مشتاقه له
دانا: لايفوتك طلب لي آيسكريمين يقول لي ياكل عني وعنك مابقدر
رزان: هههههههههههه هو خله ياكل عني
دانا: لحظة بحط اسبيكر كلميه
رزان: هلا فيصل
فيصل: هلاهلا بنور الدنيا هلا والله كيفك ؟
رزان أنحرجت قدام دانا: تمام بخير وأنت ؟
فيصل: الحمد لله باخلي دانوه تاكل آيسكريم عنها وعنك
رزان: وليه أنت ما تآكل عني دانا ماتقدر
فيصل: هههههههههههه وأنا الدب اللي آكل آيسكريمين وراء بعض؟
رزان: ههههه لامو قصدي بس أعرفها دانو زيي وأنت زي فهود ماشاء الله
دانا: أي والله يصرفهم يتعشون أربع عشيات وراء بعض
فيصل: أيه صادقه وفروس أعظم منا
دانا حمرت وسكتت , رزان: ههههههههههههه آآآخـ يادانوه الله يعينك
فيصل: هههههه الله يعينها علي أنا أوريك
رزان: لالا سوري حبيبي ماقصدي
فيصل: بعدين نتفاهم , وينك أنتي حبيبتي؟
رزان: في الحرم أدعي لك
فيصل: نسألك الدعاء , يلا حبيبتي لا أشغل باي
رزان: بااي
فيصل لف لدانا: نسيت أنك معاي وش فيك ساكته ؟
دانا: ولا شي , أنت سولف
فيصل: أخبار رزان معاك؟
دانا: تمام تصدق أحس لمن سافرو تحسنت نفسيتها كثييييييير يعني قامت تضحك وتسولف
فيصل: وأنا بعد أحس كذا "تنهد: الله يرحمك ياعمتي
دانا: الله يرحمها , رزون أكثر وحده تأثرت هي ورؤى
فيصل: أنتي ماشفتي راشد مو راشد الأولي
دانا: الله يعينه هو ورؤى متعلقين في عمتي كثير , حتى غلا ورهف وشوق متأثرات , بصراحه موتتها ماكانت ع البال
فيصل: أنا لمن شفت حال رزان أول ماتوفت أمها خفت تروح مني كانت مرررة متأثره , لمن قال لي خالي باروح معاها العمره ماترددت أني أوافق أبي نفسيتها تتحسن ولو في مجال أني أروح معاها رحت معاها
دانا: الله يوفقكم يارب ولايغير عليكم
فيصل: آآآميــن , تصدقين يادانا وش قد فرحت لمن رزان غيرت لبسها عن اللون الأسود ماكنت أقول لها عشان لاتحسه تدخل مدري شاللي قنعاها
دانا ببتسامه: أمي قالت لهم هي وعهود الأسود يعكس ع النفسيه وأن أنت وفهد من حقكم تشوفونهم بملابس ملونه وتعرف أمي
فيصل: 6شهور ع نفس اللون , الله يخليها لنا أمي ولا يحرمنا منها
دانا: وكيف تحس رزون تعودت عليك ولا ؟
فيصل: أممممـ في التليفون صوت ع كيف كيفك وضحك ووناسه , بس إذا جلست معاها تستحي مو زي قبل بس تستحي
دانا: هههههه أحمد ربك أنت هذي رزون ترى أحس أنجاز أنها تعودت عليك كذا ماتوقعتها
فيصل: الله يخليها لنا "فيصل بدأ نذاله مع دانا ع سالفة خطبتها"
دانا: أنا وش لي طالعه معاك بروحي تتوحد فيني
فيصل: هههههههههههههه لهدرجه طاري فروس يحوم الكبد ؟
"بعدها جلسو يسولفون بجد أكثر وفيصل قام يعطي دانا معلومات عن فارس تساعدها في التفكير لين ما أذن ورجعو البيت وفيصل راح في سابع نومه عشان يصحى بدري لدوامه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الثامن والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
((الفصل الأول))-موت مريم اللي ضايق الكل
((الفصل الثاني))-خطبة أنهار ع موسى
-زواج حنين وسيف
-سفر رؤى ورائد وَ عبد العزيز ورزان للعمره وتحسن نفسية رزان في بيت الله ...
-أنقضاء الفصل الدراسي الأول ع خير وتفرق البنات في الجامعات
-خبر حمل حنين اللي فرح الكل
-فارس وخطبته لدانا تتوقعون توافق أو لأ ؟
يعطيكم ألف العافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

حلوووووووو كثيييييييير الجزء يسلموووو
               ننتظر البااارت الجديد
                    تحياااتي:) مجنونة وحلوة:(

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مجنونه عسى ماقمتي تصيحي في الفصل الأول~>الأخت ع بالها كل الناس مثلها قتلت عمرها وهي تكتب ..~

عوافي غلآتي ع المرور

لا عدمناك قلبووو

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء التاسع والعشرون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-مضى أسبوع كامل ورزان وعبد العزيز ورؤى في مكه وبعدها راحو المدينه بعدها صلو للشرقيه بالسلامه
-دانا اللي لازالت تفكر في موضوع خطبتها
تابعونا))
"العين عافت نضرة الغير لرضاك'
كله على شان أحتري نضرتي فيك'
دامك سكنت بداخل القلب برعاك'
هذا خفوقي وأسأله كيف يغليك؟
قلبي وأعرفه بالغلا كم تمناك"
مدري على كثر الغلا  (وين بأوديك)"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:14ص في فيلا ناصر ...
رزان..كنت في بيت خالي عمتي مو راضيه أظل في البيت بروحي إذا فهد وبابا في الدوام , صحيح أستحي لكن أقتنعت لأن الوقت اللي أكون موجوده فيه يكون فيصل في الدوام وبعد أساعد عمتي ع الغداء ورجعة بابا للبيت يمرني أروح معاه للبيت , يلا هانت السبت جامعه ...
دانا وفي يدها أكواب الكوفي: يلا تفضلي بعد وش تبي دانا بجلالة قدرها تسوي لك كوفي
رزان: تسلم لي دانا
دانا: الله يسلمك , الليلة إن شاء الله بنروح جرير نشتري لنا كتب للجامعه
رزان: إن شاء الله"قالت تتذكر: لا دانا مو الليلة , الليلة عازمتنا رنوش
دانا: يؤؤؤؤؤؤ تصدقين نسيت , ياقلبي رانيوه إن شاء الله نروح لها الليلة نسلم عليها قبل تروح جده وبكره نروح جرير أوكي
رزان: أوكيشن
دانا: عاد مو يبدأ الدوام في الجامعه وتهجرين بيتنا
رزان: ههههه وأنا أقدر أهجركم ؟! , وبعدين انتي آخر وحده تتكلمين كل يوم تشوفيني في الجامعه
دانا: هههههههههه شسوي أحبك
رزان: تسلمين ياقلبي , إلا ماقلتي لي شالجديد
دانا: مدري يارزان محتاره , الولد محد ظل مامدحه لي وطيب وأخلاق وتقريباً بنفس المواصفات اللي أتمناها بس
رزان: راشد ولد خالتي نوره صح ؟
دانا: لا مو ع كذا , الله يشهد أن ماعمري فكرت في راشد غير أخو بس مدري أنا شنو بالنسبه له
رزان: سمعي ياحبيبتي راشد ماشاء الله ماعليه قصور كامل والكامل رب العالمين يعني مافي شي يمنعه أنه يتزوج ولا حد بيمنعه لو قال أنه يبيك بالعكس الكل بيفرح , لكن راشد ع مزحه وخفة دمه إلا أنه أنسان غامض ماتعرفين شاللي براسه ما أستغرب لو سمعت أنه خطب طول عمره حياته مفاجئات في مفاجئات , وأنتي مو ملزومه تنتظرينه إذا هو ماحرك نفسه وخطبك وفارس فرصه ماتتعوض هذا رايي وأنتي فكري عدل لاتتسرعين
دانا: كلامك صح وربي هذا اللي يدور في راسي بس مو عارفه كيف أوصله لك
رزان: ههههههههه ياقلبي , نقول مبروك ؟
دانا: ع شنو أنتظري أقول لبابا عن موافقتي والتحاليل وووو.........
رزان: الله يتمم لك ع خير ياقلبي , وناسه دانوه أنتي بتاخدين فارس وأنا فيصل وعهود بتاخد فهد الثلاثي المرح
دانا: ههههههههههه بقى مرة راشد
رزان: إن شاء الله تطلع خوش وحده عشان نفلها
دانا: إذا مو عدله نعدلها يعني كذا ولا كذا أحنا بنفلها
رزان كفك: ههههه
ملاك اللي توها صاحيه من النوم: صباح الخير
رزان-دانا: صباح النور , شاللي منيمك لهلحزه ؟
ملاك: الأمس شفت شي حفللللللللللللله
دانا: وش شاااايفه
ملاك: نسيم وناسا متهاوشين وناسا تتغلى طردت نسيم برا الملحق ورمت عليه ملابسه
رزان: هههههههههههههههههه راح علي الموقف بصراحه
دانا: هههه وهذي السوسه ماتطيح إلا ع هالأشياء
عهد: صباح الخيرر
الكل: صباح النور
رزان: حلو حلو وش رايكم نفاجئ عمتي اليوم ونسوي الغداء؟!
البنات: أوكي بس أنتي الشيف وأحنا مساعدات طباخ
فضيله..نزلت وأنبسطت من قلبي لمن شفت بناتي يسوون الغداء كلنا تفاجئنا , كان الغداء ماعليه كلام بس مالح شويات يلا إن شاء الله المره الجايه أحسن ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:23م في فيلا أبو مشاري ...
رانيه ضمت دانا ورزان في نفس الوقت: وحشتوووووووووووني
رزان-دانا: هههه وأنتي أكثر
رانيه ضمت عهد وعطتها خربوق: عهووود أخيراً شفناك وين مختفيه ؟!
دانا: ههههه الله يسلمك واقفه مع رميو ع الباب
عهد: حرام عليكم بس كان يسألني الساعه كم أمركم
رانيه حطت يدها ع خصرها: لاوالله وهو حضرته ليه مستعجل!! قولي له مابنفتح الأبواب إلا إذا أنتهت السهره محد بيطلع قبل تنتهي
في نفس المكان داخل المجلس حنين متروعه: نرجس وش صاير ؟
نرجس: ههههههههه بسم الله عليك تراهم يسلمون ع بعض
حنين: هههههههه محلاه من سلام ع بالي صاير شي
رانيه وهي تصارخ: وأنتي ليه ماجو خواتك ؟
حنين: أنهارو مع موسى وحور مافي حد في عمرها
رانيه: لاوالله الحين أوريك في أنهارو وحور الحين تجي وتجيب معاها ملووك وسدوم مابتتعطل"لفت تصارخ: وأنتو ليه مافسخو عباياتكم ؟
:ههههههههههههه رنوش حرام عليك عازمتنا وتصارخين مانبي نفسخ
رانيه: شسوي ما أحس أني مبسوطه إلا إذا صارخت , يلايلا أفسخو تراني طارده كل أهل البيت كلهم هذي سهره للبنات فقط واللي جار عليهم الزمن وتزوجو من بدري سمحنا لهم بالدخول يعني أكبر شي عندنا32سنه
نرجس تناظرها بنص عين: لاتطرين سالفة الأعمار الله ستار ع عباده
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
رانيه: لاحد يستحي تسدحو تبطحو سوو اللي تبونه أنا رايحه المطبخ "معظم الموجودات راحو معاها المطبخ"
مشاعل تأشر ع حنين ولمى: أنتو ترى ماندخل حوامل المطبخ
لمى: وش دعوووه غير جالسن نقطع الخضار
عبير حطت لهم خداديات وراء ظهورهم: أمانتي أذيتها وميثاقي تعاهدته فشهدو لي بالموافاه
حنين: هههههه ماتقصرين حبيبتي
رانيه: ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ربات منزل"قالت رانيه وعلى بالها أنها تساسر دانا والكل يسمعها: أيووه أشتغلي عدل ترى بعد شوي بيجون حمواتك
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا أستحت وكملت شغلها وهي ساكته ...
رزان: ع فكره أحنا اليوم اللي سوينا الغداء
رانيه: أي ماشاء الله سويتو الغداء
رزان: عن جد وقسم
رانيه: حركااااااات أكيد طلع مالح
عهد: هههههههههههههه ياخطيره كيف عرفتي؟
رانيه: مبين من وجوهكم
ليلى: رنوش شنو سويتي؟
رانيه: أحم أحم ورق العنب
ليلى: الحمد لله قلتي لي عشان أقي نفسي من التسمم الغدائي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: وحشتنا مرام الله يذكرها بالخير
عهد: يلا إن شاء الله الصيف إذا تجمعنا تكون معانا
أنهار: السلآلآلآمـ
الكل: وعليكم السلام
رانيه وهي تضمها ضربتها ع ظهرها: أوريك يالدبه كل هذا موسى ماخدك منا
أنهار: هههههههه ماعاش اللي ياخدني منكم
رزان: هلاهلا ملاك ماعرفتك
ملاك: هههه تصدقين حتى أنا ماعرفتك
دانا تكلم حنين: هذي بنت خالتك
حنين: أيووه
دانا وهي تسلم ع سديم: هلا فيك نسخة أنهار
سديم: ههه الكل يقول
رانيه: رزووون وين الثلاثي تبعكم ومها؟
رزان: حشى تبين تشبكين العائله الكريمه كلها ماقلت لهم
رانيه: يالنحيسه جيبي أكلمهم
دانا وهي دايره وحده غمضت عيونها: أممممممـ من أنتي؟
:قولي إن شاء الله
دانا: إن شاء الله , بس من أنتي
أفراح فتحت عيونها وضمتها: إن شاء الله أصير حماتك
هنا دانا لاتسألون عن حالها , والبنات تصفير وهبال وضحك ووناسه ومستلمين دانا ...
رانيه راحت لدانا من وراها وهي تتعشى وساسرتها: بوسيه بوسيه "دانا ببراءه باست فارس" البنات بدو تصفيق وهبال وضحك ووناسه ودانا تناظرهم ماتدري شالسالفه ...
رانيه: هههههههههه تسوي نفسك تبوسيه هااا مو حباً فيه عشان أسمه فارس ع أسم فارس الغفله وولد أخته
دانا أسوعبت الموقف من الفشله ضربت رانيه ع ظهرها ...
رانيه: ياخي أعملي أدب صيري مؤدبه بس هاللحظه حمواتك موجودات
الكل ناقعين ضحك ع سوالف رانيه: ههههههههههههههههههههه
الثلاثي المرح ومعاهم مها دخلو: السلام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
رانيه: راح عليكم الآكشن , أفا أم شوق ماكنتي موجوده تساعديني
عبير: لو كانت موجوده كان راحت فيها دانا ياذوبها عليك بروحك كيف لو معاك وحده تساعدك !!
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: وأخبارك مع جده ؟
رانيه: تمام يلا السبت عائدون إلى جده وبئس المصير
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
مها: بس يقولون وناسه هناك
رانيه: لالا طول أيام الأسبوع دراسه بس في الويك آند نغير جو شوي هذا إذا ماكان علينا أختبار , ولنا مرتين في الأسبوع يودينا صاحب السكن المول
مها: معاك أخت أسامه ؟
رانيه: أيه بس في الشقه اللي تحتنا مرتين سهرت معاها مع الصبايا ماشاء الله خوش بنت
مها: تسلمين , كيف عرفتيها ؟
رانيه: كنا جالسن نسولف وأنا عندي لابتوبي ويا السوالف قلت لها أنها تشبهك تفاجئت هي تقول مرت أخوي كيف أشبهها!! بعدين رسلت لها صور ريان من لابتوبي تقول لي أنا ماعندي صور هالكثر لولد أخوي
عبير: رنوش تتعرف ولا عندها فيها تلاقينها حافظه بنات الجامعه
عهد: إذا مثل حال المدرسه ماشاء الله مشهوره محد مايعرفها
رزان: هههههههههههه ومين ينسى تفحيطها وركضها في وسط الساحه وسوالفها مع الأبلات
رانيه: بجد ذكريات حلوة نفسي أروح مدرستنا أسلم ع الأبلات
عهد: خلاص دوري لك يوم تعالو أنتي ودانا ورزان وفلوها
رانيه: النزله اللي راحت شفت أبلة الجغرافيا في الصالون وضحك ووناسه معاها
ع نهاية العشاء كل البنات شبعو والأكل وصل لفوق , رفعت نرجس الطبق الرئيسي: يارب بحق هالنعمه يجمعنا قريب عند النبي
الكل: يااااااااااااارب
رانيه غمزت لدانا: حاسه بعد أن قريب بنتجمع بس في ملكه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 5:44ص ع البحر ...
"صدق مخطوبه يافلانه .. صدق باكر يزفونك"
عبد الله: راشد حرام اللي تسويه في نفسك
راشد: أنا شسويت في نفسي؟! , ياخي تعبت مني وماودك تجلس معاي روح الله معاك
عبد الله: مو أنا اللي أتعب منك ياراشد بس أسمح لي أقول لك ليه ماخطبت البنت دامك تحبها
راشد: ما أحبها قلت لك ما أحبها
عبد الله: أجل ليه متضايق عشانها أنخطبت , اللي يعد بنت خاله أخته يفرح لها إذا أنخطبت مو يزعل ويقاطع الناس
راشد: ماقاطعت حد ولا زعلت والله يوفق لها
عبد الله: يلا إن شاء الله ربك يرزقك ببنت الحلال ولا ناوي نعنس؟
راشد بطفش: مابخطب إلا إذا أنت خطبت زين
عبد الله بألم: أنا مابتزوج عقب المرحومه
راشد حس أنه فتح لعبد الله جروح قال يواسيه: ياعبد الله أنت أنسان مؤمن وين كلامك لي لمن توفت عمتي ؟
عبد الله: يمكن الكلام اللي أقوله لغيري صعب علي أطبقه ع نفسي (سجود) روحي وأنا الحين جسد بلا روح
راشد: الله يرحمها , عبد الله أرحم حالك هي كملت سنتين من توفت وأنت ماتهنيت بأكل ولا نوم من يوم ماتوفت
عبد الله: سجود ماكانت بس خطيبتي سجود عمري وروحي وحياتي كلها
راشد: تتوقع سجود بتنبسط في قبرها إذا شافتك في هالحاله ؟
عبد الله..آآآآه ياسجود , سجود خطيبتي اللي حبيتها من كل قلبي توفت بعد شهرين من ملكتنا وكانت موتتها فجئه وصعبه ع الكل للحين مو مصدق كان الحناء في يدها وهي ميته كانت متحنيه لزواج أختها شفتها عروس بالكفن الأبيض تزفين للجنه ياسجود , من يوم ماتوفت وأنا أحس نفسي أنسان جسد بلا روح أشتغل وآكل وأعيش بلا هدف مايهمني أعيش وأترفه ولا أتلذذ بأكل اللي يهمني أني أعيش آكل بس اللي يكفيني أني أعيش وأبر أمي وأبوي ويتطمنون علي أني عايش وبس , كنت أرجع من الدوام أول شي أسويه أناظر صورتها وأشكي لها همي وأبكي ...
راشد حط يده ع كتف عبد الله: عبود ما أحب أشوفك كذا أبتسم أضحك
عبد الله دفه: وأنت ماهمك غير الضحك والوناسه
راشد: اللي مثلي يمكن الضحك والوناسه يخفون ألمه
عبد الله: لاحول هذا اللي يواسيني , ياخي أنا معاك في الهوا سوا
راشد ضحك بدون نفس: الله يفرجها
عبد الله: أنت يمكن بس أنا ما أتوقع
راشد: مثل ما أنا أقدر أخطب وأتزوج وأكون سعيد أنت بعد مو ناقصك شي , وش فيك عبود قلبت متشائم
عبد الله تنهد: لأني تعبت أكتم اللي بداخلي والصبر تعب مني
راشد: صاير لنا حامد زيد ع غفله قم بس نروح ع دواماتنا والله يفرجها
عبد الله أبتسم بخبث: ومين قال بنروح دواماتنا ؟
راشد: لاوالله وين ناوي تروح معي تراني كرهت مفاجئاتك
عبد الله: اليوم ياطويل العمر بنداوم بس مو في الشرقيه
راشد: لايكون فتحت لنا فرع جديد في لندن ؟
عبد الله: هههههههههههههههه رشود لاتتطنز لا مفاجئه
راشد: مالي خلقك بتقول لي لو كفففففف يعدل وجهك
عبد الله: داعيه علي أمي يوم الله بلاني بصديق مثلك , خلاص يلا تعال معي المطار
راشد: فيها مطار بعد!! , وش ناوي ع المحلات والله تبي تسافر سافر بروحك أنا ما أطيق أخلي حلالي بيد العمال وغيرهم لو أنت موجود أوكي بس أثنيننا نسافر نووو
عبد الله: لاحول , رشود ع مسؤليتي
راشد: وش هالسفره المهمه اللي ماتصير بدوني؟
عبد الله: اليوم أفتتاح محلنا في جده
راشد سكت فتره طويله وبعدعا ضم عبد الله من الفرح: ويلومووووووووووووووووووني ليش أحبك
عبد الله اللي ماتوقع راشد يفرح هالكثر: ههههههههههه تسلم يلا أنا علي نسقت المحل وحفل الأفتتاح وأنت نور المحل
راشد: ياربي عبود مو كذا بجد كيف سويتها من وراي؟
عبد الله: عشان تصدقني أنك متغير , بديت في المحل وخلصت إجراءاته من بعد وفاة المرحومه خالتك باسبوع
راشد: الله يرحمها لو كانت موجوده كان فرحت كثير
عبد الله: الله يرحمها , هذا التوفيق ببركة دعائها هي والغاليه أمي
راشد: طيب أبي أسلم ع الأهل قبل نروح المطار
عبد الله: من عيوووني بس أهم شي تروح معي
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 1:00م في فيلا ناصر ...
فيصل: وين دانا؟
فضيله: فوق مسكينه حدها مشغوله اليوم العصر بتروح المول تجهز للجامعه والليلة بتروح جرير
فيصل: الله يعينها , ترى كلمني فارس متى تقدر دانا تحلل؟
فضيله: مدري والله متى قال لك فارس؟
فيصل: قال لي بكره , قلت له بشوف إذا يناسب دانا أو لأ
عهد: عاد الجمعه صعبه , تخيلو بتروح الصباح تحلل وبترجع تستعد للجامعه
دانا: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
ناصر: تونا نطريك
دانا: لاوالله تحشووون؟
فضيله: لاوالله بالخير , ماما بكره الصباح عندك شي ؟
دانا: أيه أبي أنااااااااااااااام قبل لاتبدي زحمة الجامعه وقتها مابيمديني أحك راسي
ملاك: جاينك الصيف حكي راسك بكيفك بس خلصيني روحي حللي بكره
دانا: لا والله تعالي عطيني كف بعد
فيصل: برد ع الرجال , ها وش قلتي يناسبك أو لأ؟
دانا: مدري بكيفكم "قامت غرفتها ولحقتها عهد"
عهد: وقسم مجنونه من متى وأنتي تأجلين موعد التحليل كذا ولا كذا بتحللين لامفر
دانا: عهدو سكتي عني
ملاك جت متفرغه: تعالي دانوه بادربك قولي قبلت بفارس بن .........بن...........الـ***** زوجاً
دانا ضربتها ع ظهرها: إذا ماتتأدبين كف ع وجهك الحين
ملاك: شنسوي لازم ندربك مابقى شي
عهد: وأنتي ماشاء الله حافظه الجمله نصاً وحافظه أسم فارس كامل!!
ملاك: شسوي علمتني الحياه شفتك أنتي وأنتي تملكين ورزون حفظت الجمله
عهد: ههههه عقبال مانشوفك وقتها مابتتعبينا حافظه الجمله وخالصه , دانوه الحين من بصورك وأنتي تحللين ؟
دانا: مابي حد يصورني ولا أبي حد يصورني
عهد: حلوووة حلال عليك وحرام ع غيرك بس أنتي تستلميني تصوير ولا حد يقول لك شي
دانا وهي قريب تبكي: حرام عليك عهود توبي علي أعتبريني ماسويت شي
عهد: هههههههه ياقلبي والله لو مامريت في موقفك مارحمتك بس بخف عليك قربةً طاعهً الله تعالى
فضيله: يلا ماما أنزلو تغدو عشان تروحون المول بعد الغداء
البنات: إن شاء الله
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
في نفس المكان يوم الجمعه الصبح الساعه 8:14ص ...
دانا لبست نقابها وجلست ع الأريكه وهي تتنهد ...
عهد: الله يعينك ياقلبي
دانا: خلاص عهود مو لازم أتزوج مابي أروح أحلل مابي أركب معاه في سيارته
عهد: مابتركبين بروحك معاك أمه وماما , عن الجنون الحين بتخافين وتقلقين وبعدين بتذكرين نفسك وبتضحكين
دانا: مابي مابي بتصل لفيصل ..هلا فيصل..............لا للحين............فيصل تعال أبيك........مابي مابي"طاحت دموعها: خلاص مابي أروح أحلل...............خلاص مابي.......إن شاء الله باي,
رزان: ها وش قال فيصل ؟
دانا: هو مابعد يطلع من الشركه
عهد: مين فيصل ؟
دانا: لا هو
رزان: ههههههه ذكرتينا بحالنا أول ما أنخطبنا مانتعامل إلا بالضمير
عهد: خيرتك تنطقين أسمه وتدلعينه بعد , وش قال فيصل؟
دانا: فيصل بيمرنا وبيلحقه في سيارته
ملاك بطناز: بيلحق هو ؟
دانا: هههه أيه
ملاك: بصراحه بصراحه يادانا ثبت أنك من سلالة بيت عمتي مريم ع هالحيا
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: قومي معانا رزان إذا فيصل اللي بيوصلنا
رزان: لالا مابي باخاف أكثر منها
عهد: عادي مع فيصل يمكن أنا بعد أروح معاكم
ملاك: حشى حشى جيش بتزفونها في المستشفى ؟
فضيله: لا عادي قومو بس جلسو في السياره عشان تشجعون دانا بعد
عهد: ع هالخوف يبي لنا ندخل معاها غرفة التحليل هيآآآآآآآ شااااطره ونسوي حفله في المستشفى
رزان: كان يطردونا أحنا وياها
ملاك: ومتى بيطلعون التحاليل ؟
فضيله: المفروض بعد أسبوعين بس فارس عند واسطه بيطلعهم بكره الصباح
عهد: أيه ع ما أعتقد هو اللي توسط لنا في التحاليل
رزان: لأن زوج أخته دكتور
فيصل دخل شافهم كلهم بعباياتهم: خير!!
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: خليهم بيجلسون في السيارة
فيصل: يلايلا أمرنا لله
دانا..في سيارة فيصل كان حاط (حلم شاعر) أنا أموت عليها ومندمجه مع كلماتها , وكلهم يسولفون ويتطنزون وملوك الخبله مو مفوته ولا لقطه مشتغله في التصوير عاد أنا هاللحظه أعتزلت التصوير مالي خلق شي وصلنا المستشفى سميت بسم الله ونزلت أنا وأمي وفيصل وهم ضلو في السياره ...
ملاك: مالي شغل مالي شغل بنزل معاهم
عهد: لايفشلك فيصل
رزان: لاعادي ملوك إذا بتنزلين بس روحي قبل يدخل فيصل
ملاك..رحت وراء فيصل لف لي أبتسمت له ضحك على هبالي , دخلت مع دانوه غرفة التحليل وصورتها وصورت فارس وهو واقف في الممر مع فيصل بعد خخخ ...
جهان: السلام عليكم
فضيله-دانا-ملاك: وعليكم السلام
جهان: أخبارك دانا؟
دانا بخجل: الحمد لله أخبارك أنتي وأخبار"كنت بقول فارس بس ماطلعت من فمي قلت: الصغنون ؟
جهان أبتسمت: بخير , يلا تفضلو معانا
فضيله: تسلمين يا أم فارس
جهان: يسلمك , عن جد تفضلو
ملاك: تسلمين , الحين فارس وفيصل واقفين سوا شيخلصهم !!
فضيله: نسو أنهم في المستشفى وفي ناس ينتظرونهم
الكل: هههه
فيصل ألتفت لهم: خلصتو ؟
ملاك: لا أحلف أنت روح كمل سوالف
فيصل: هههه يلا يلا
فارس: مع السلامه
فيصل: الله يسلمك
دانا أنكفس كعبها وهي تنزل الدرج مسكت في ملاك وهي تتمنى الله ياخدها ع هالموقف ...
فارس: سلمــتي
فيصل وهو يضحك: سالمه إن شاء الله تعورتي
دانا مشت للسياره من الفشله وهي حاقره فيصل ركبت وفيها الغبنه شافت عهد ورزان يسألونها ماتحملت وأنفجرت معصـــبه ...
رزان: دانا حبيبتي وش فيك عادي
دانا: من أول مرة مواقف كذا بيقول عني عميه وما أشوف أو بيفتكر علي متعمده
فضيله فتحت باب السياره: تعورتي دانا ماما ؟
دانا: لا
فيصل: حيا الله سندريلا
البنات يضحكون بصوت واطي خايفين لاتفجرهم دانا لأن مالها خلق ضرافة فيصل في هاللحظه ...
رزان ردت ع جوالها: هلا وغلا رنوش..............تمام بخير.......هههههههههههه لابخير ماتعورت.........الله يعينك ياقلبي..............متى تقلع طائرتك؟.............طيب حبيبتي............بالتوفيق....................بيبا  ااي,
عهد: حتى رانيه وصلها الخبر !!
رزان: الظاهر هي في بيت جدها تاخد لها كم شغله من جدها وسمعت الحكايه من جهان
عهد: الله يعينها , تروح وترجع بالسلامه يارب
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:14ص في المطعم ...
صقر..نزلت راسي مو مستوعب اللي قاعد يصير معقول الدنيا هالقد حقيره !! ...
ماجد حط يده ع كتف صقر: ياخوك لاتتأزم وتتضايق وأنت متكتف حاول تحل الموضوع
بسام اللي أعصابه فالته: شنو يحل السالفه خلاص خطيبتي طللللللقتها عافتني البنت والحين يوم قريب نكمل سنه من تطلقنا جاي تقول لي السالفه
صقر وهو ماسك راسه بيدينه: أهدأ بسام "قام بسرعه: أنا أتصرف
مسكه ماجد: شنو تتصرف أجلس قول لي شنو بتسوي؟
صقر: مالكم دخل مو طلبتو مني أحل الموضوع محد له دخل "مسك مفتاح سيارته وطلع بسررعه جنونيه"
صقر..مسكت الدركسون وأنا مو قادر أركز بسام اللي كرهته من يوم طلق أختي ولا عرفت إلا الأشياء السطحيه عن سبب طلاقهم بس المهم أنه ظلم أختي الوحيده من أمي , تطلع أختي من أبوي اللي عايشه معاي في نفس البيت وراء كل هالبلا رحت البيت وأنا ما أشوف قدامي فتحت باب غرفتها وهي ترقص عطيتها كفففففففف ...
نغم اللي طاحت ع الأرض من قوة الكف ومسكت خدها ودموعها تطيح: مو من حقك تضررربني
صقر وهو لاوي يدها: جببببببب اللي مثلك ماتتكلم يانذله يا*****
نغم رفعت راسها: وش سويت لك إن شاء الله أتررررررررركني
صقر: مابتركك بتموتين في يدي سااامعه "شاف مرت أبوه داخله كان وده يكفخها هي الثانيه "
مرت أبوه: أترك البنت ياصقر
صقر: أنتي الثانيه لاتتكلمين ماتطلقت شهد إلا من بنتك المصووون وسواد وجهها
مرت أبوه ضمت نغم: وش سوت بنتي
صقر سحب نغم وهو يضربها: لاتداااافعين عنها وأنتي ماتدرين عن شي ماخرب بيت شهد غير تساهلك مع بناتك صارو يشوفون الصح والغلط مثل بعض
مرت أبو صقر , شافت عصبية صقر وراحت تتصل ع أبو صقر ...
صقر..تركتها مو رحمة فيها والله هذي حتى القتل حلال فيها , يوم شفتها متمدده عن الأرض طلعت ودعم كتفي في كتف أبوي ناداني بس أنا طلعت مافيني طاقه لتهزئ أبوي ...
صقر وهو يسمع مرت أبوه تقول خل نوديها المستشفى: لاحد يوديها المستشفى خلها تمووووووووت "سكر الباب بقوووه وطلع"
أبو صقر اللي شاف عصبية ولده وعصب صرخ: وش مسويه بنتك ؟!
أم نغم: مدري مدري"وصلت نغم لسريرها وتطمنت عليها وطلعت"
أبو صقر: ولدي وأعرفه زين مايعصب كذا إلا إذا كان في شي يستحق ولا هو من متى صار يمد يده ع خواته !!
أم نغم: هذا اللي أنا خايفه منه
أبو صقر: أبي أتطمن عصبيته ماتبشر بخير وبنتك مدري وش سالفته معاها , أنا قايم أشوف وينه فيه تآمرين بشيء؟
أم نغم: سلامتك ولا تنسى تطمني
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 3:44ص في فيلا خالد وسمانه ...
خالد: هههههههههههه سمسوم أشك في عقلك الليله
سمانه: لحظة بس هذا الفستان آخر شي وخلاص
خالد..بعد وش ورانا اليوم الأخت سمانه مسويه لي عرض أزياء كل شوي فستان وأنا أضحك ع هبالها , طلعت لي بفستان ضيق من عند الصدر وواسع عند البطن وكانت حاطه خداديه عند بطنها وصاير شكلها رهيييييييب كأنها حامل قمت لا إرادي حوطت خصرها ومسحت ع المخده ...
سمانه بعيون تايهه: خالد تبي ولد صح ؟
خالد تنهد: سمانه كم مره تكلمنا في هالموضوع , خلاص أنتي تتعالجين وأنا أتعالج والباقي ع ربك
سمانه بلعت ريقها وناظرته: بس خالد الكل قام يسأل وكأنهم حاسين بشيء , كلها أربعه شهور وأتخرج من الثانوي حزتها مابيكون لنا عذر الحين نتعذر بأني صغيره ودراستي.......
خالد: هالشي لابيدي ولا بيدك بيد رب العالمين وربك كريم , أنتي تستخدمين الأدويه بإنتظام ؟
سمانه: أيه
خالد: وأنا أستخدم الأدويه بإنتظام ونراجع الطبيب وندعي الله , وربك بيفرجها
سمانه: آميــن , تدري خالد أنا مو زعلانه عشاني تأخرت في الحمل بالعكس أريح لي مع الدراسه بس أحاتي إذا كنت بجيب أولاد أو لأ
خالد: حبيبتي الحين فكري في الدراسه , والولد إن شاء الله تخلصين دراسه وتجيبينه لي
سمانه: إن شاء الله
خالد: وبعدين أنتي عندي بالدنيا وجودك بحياتي مايخليني أفكر بولد ولا غيره إلا إذا كان الولد منك أنتي وولد من غيرك ما أبيه
سمانه: بس خالد الناس ماترحم وأنت دوم تبرر لهم حاسه أني حطيتك في موقف صعب
خالد: حبيبتي أنتي مو أول ولا آخر وحده تتأخر في الحمل , وبعدين اللي فينا مو شي صعب قالت لك الدكتوره مع العلاج إن شاء الله تجيبين أولاد وربك كريم
سمانه: الله كريم , بجد خالد ماتجاملني؟
خالد ضمها: بجد ياعيون خالد
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 4:30م في مكتب فارس ...
فارس اللي كان يكلم ثامر زوج أخته: طيب والنهايه بتقول لي النتايج أو لأ ؟
ثامر: بقول بس , فارس بختصار النتايج عدم توافق
فارس وقف بصدمه: كيــــــــــــــــــــــــــف!! , أنا سليم حتى لو البنت فيها شي
ثامر: الظاهر أثنينكم عندكم أنيميا
فارس بعصبيه: بقــــــر هذول من متى عندي أنيميا ؟
ثامر: أهدأ أهدأ فارس , تقدرون تعيدون التحليل أحتمال كبير أنكم ماكنتو ماكلين زين يوم التحليل تصير كثير , كلم صاحبك وعيدو التحليل
فارس: طيب الحين بشوف فيصل , باي
ثامر: مع السلامه وأهدأ إن شاء الله خير
فارس: إن شاء الله , مع السلآمه ..ألو هلا فيصل................شنو اللي أبشر........أغبى مستشفى شفته في حياتي..........من متى أنا عندي أنيميا قول لي!!...........يعني مشكللله أثنيننا مافينا أنيميا كيف طلعت وقت التحليل!!..............شكلها الدكتوره اللي تطلع نتايج التحاليل معنننسه وماتبي بنات خلق الله يتزوجون.............أفففف الحل قال لي زوج أختي نعيد التحليل.........طيب رد علي..............مع السلامه,
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
في نفس مجمع الشركات // في مكتب فيصل ...
فيصل يكلم رزان: هلا وغلا حبيبتي.................بخير ياقلبي........طلعو النتائج بس...........مدري الظاهر في غلط في النتائج.............إن شاء الله يعيدون التحليل وخير...........لالا لأن أثنينهم ماعندهم أنيميا...............طيب حبيبتي أنا طالع من الشركه..............أرجعي مع دانا البيت.........طيب يلا أنزلي مع دانا............تقولين لنسيم يرجعك لو أنا أمرك ؟..........طيب أشوفك.............بيباي ياعمري,
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 5:00م في فيلا ناصر ...
دانا: خلاص مابي أعيد التحاليل
ناصر: يابنتي مابيضرك شي , عيدي
دانا: أنتظر لين مايخلص دمي!! , خلاص مو رزقي
فيصل: عشاني دانا , اللي خلاك تحللين المره اللي راحت بيخليك تحللين الحين
دانا: أنا قلت اللي عندي وسوو اللي تبو "ركبت جناحهم"
رزان: ها حبيبتي بشري؟
دانا: خلاص مافي نصيب , أنا مابي أعيد التحاليل
رزان: طيب وش بيضرك لو تعيدين
دانا: شنو أعيدهم كأني مفجوعه , وبعدين لو طلعت نفس النتيجه يعني مابغير شي
رزان: طيب لا تتشائمين , يمكن تتوافق النتائج
دانا: خلاص رزان قفلي ع هالسالفه نزلت تحت يزنون ع راسي وركبت فوق جيتيني أنتي
عهد اللي توها صاحيه من النوم: ها أخبار النتائج
دانا عصبت لأن السالفه أنفتحت من جديد وراحت دورة المياه وسكرت الباب وراها بقوه ...
عهد: وش فيها هذي؟ "رزان قالت لها السالفه من وإلى , عهد: ياربي أجل تحلمون دانا تعيد التحاليل عنيده مثلها ماراح أشوف
رزان: أنفجر راسي وأنا أحاول أقنعها وخالي وبابا وأمك وفيصل
عهد: وطبعاً ما أقتنعت , والحل ؟
رزان: خلاص خليها ع راحتها
عهد: توكم راجعين من الجامعه ؟
رزان: من نص ساعه تقريباً بقوم أبدل ملابسي
عهد: مابتتغدين
رزان: لا بنتظر الأذان وبنام
ملاك دخلت وهي تنفخ من الركض: وين دانا ؟
عهد: خير خير!! دانا في دورة المياه , مين اللي متصل ؟
ملاك: لمى
دانا أنقلب وجهها أزرق وهي طالعه توها بتتكلم ملاك رفعت الجوال وحطته في أذنها , دانا بصوت واطي: هلا والله.......الحمد لله.......ههه مدري.......أممـ........أيوة.........أهاا......إن شاء الله خير...........خلاص أوعدك..............باي,
ملاك ناظرتها بفرح: خلاص بتروحي تحللين ؟
دانا: أفففففففف وأنا مابفتك من هالسالفه , لا مابحلل زين تحلمووووون
عهد: طيب وش توعدين لمى ؟
دانا: أنا بنااااااااام عندكم ماما تحت أسألوها هي تدري عن كل شي"دخلت غرفتها وقفلت عليها الباب"
عهد: ملكوو شالسالفه أكيد تدرين يا بدوجار البيت أنتي
ملاك: أيه أدري
رزان: وش تنتظري قولي لنا
ملاك: أمممممممـ طيب شالمقابل ؟
عهد: قولي لا كف ع وجهك أنا شوي وطالعه فهد جاي لي أخلصي علينا
ملاك: طيب بشرط تجيبون لي عشاء محترررررم
عهد: أمرنا لله يلا قولي
ملاك: بما أنهم ضامنين سلامتهم من الأنيميا , يقدرون يعقدون بس يوقعون ع ورقه أن الدوله مو مسؤله عن علاج أولادهم وو........ , سالفه طويله ولمى قالت بتكلم دانا بتشوف وش رايها وعطتها فرصه تفكر
رزان: ع الله توافق , يلا بنام تآمروني بشيء؟
ملاك: خديني معك أول يوم تعـــــب
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:07ص في فيلا ضاري ...
شهد: متى تخلص إجازتك خالي؟
ضاري: لالا أفااا يالخال مليتي مني ؟
شهد: لاوالله بس أسأل
ضاري: لالالا أعترفي
شهد: ههههههههههه وقسم بس كنت أسأل
أمل: ضاري جوالك
ضاري قام ياخد جواله: هلا.....................متـــــــى؟!!!............  ....طيب طيب وينه فيه الحين ؟.............جايكم باي,
أمل وهي تلحق ضاري: وين ؟
ضاري وهو يلبس ثوبه بسرعه: لالا بس شغله ضروريه"ما عطاهم فرصه وطلع"
شهد: الله يستر
أمل: إن شاء الله خير
ضاري وهو ينزل درج العماره"ياربي أستر ياربي طلعه بالسلامه" وصل للمستشفى عند الطوارئ لقى ماجد وبسام عند الطوارئ سلم ولا عبر بسام ولا كأنه يعرفه سلم عليه ببرود وكأنه واحد في الشارع ...
ضاري: خير يادكتور ؟
الدكتور: الحمد لله بس عند كسر في الرجل اليمى ورضوض والله يشفيه
ضاري: طيب أبي أشوفه
الدكتور: تقدر تشوفه لكن حالياً آثار البالون في وجهه وصاير أحمر ومنتفخ ماتخاف شوي ويروح
ضاري..أهم شي سلامته , دخلت سلمت عليه حمدت ربي ألف مره أنه طلع من الحادث سالم ولا حوادث هالأيام يادافع البلاء تطمنت عليه وشريت له غداء وطلعت وأنا نازل الدرج ناداني بسام ألتفتت له وأنا مالي خلقه ...
بسام: لازم نتكلم
ضاري: وش نتكلم فيه ؟
بسام: في موضوعي أنا وشهد
ضاري: لو سمحت أنت مالك دخل في شهد , شهد بنت أختي وأنا ولي أمرها ومالك حكم عليها ولا لك علاقه فيها عشان تتكلم في موضوعك أنت وياها , إذا ع موضوع خطبتكم فهو موضوع أنتهى من سنه تقريباً وهذا اللي عندي "كمل طريقه"
مسكه بسام: أبو إياد واللي رزقك إياد تعطيني فرصه أشرح لك موقفي
ضاري: والأخ اللي معاك وش محله من الإعراب ؟
ماجد: آسف الظاهر ضايقتكم , أنا أستأذن
بسام: لا ماجد , أهدأو وخلونا نتفاهم
ضاري بحكم أنه رجال كبير ومتفاهم , تنهد: وين تحبون نجلس؟
بسام: عادي أقرب كوفي شوب
ضاري جلس ع الكرسي وناظر بسام: تفضل , أبي أعرف شاللي خلاك تسوي اللي سويته في البنت وما ترضى تطلقها إلا طلاق خلعي بعد سين وجيم؟
بسام رجع راسه لوراء: خلاص أبو إياد أبي أنسى
ضاري: أنت تجرح البنت ممكن تنسى لكن البنت مجروحه منك وما أتوقع نست
ماجد: أهدأ أبو إياد أحنا جايين نحل الموضوع مو نذكر بعض بالماضي وكل واحد يلوم الثاني عليه
ضاري: بعرف بس أنت شدخلك في السالفه ؟
ماجد: أسمعني للآخر وهدأ أعصابك
ضاري: نسمع وش ورانا
ماجد بلع ريقه ونزل راسه: أنا السبب في طلاق شهد وبسام بدون لا أدري شاللي صاير , كنت أكلم وحده من خوات شهد وهي تعطيني معلومات عنها وصور لها وأنا أسمع المعلومات وأشوف الصور كان هالشي عادي عندي قبل يتوفى أبوي الله يرحمه كنت طايش بس الحين أنا تغيرت
ضاري مرر يده ع شعره بعصبيه: ومن فيهم اللي كانت تعطيك المعلومات ؟
ماجد: أسمح لي
ضاري رن جواله رد عليه وهو معصب: خير أبو صقر؟.............ذبحها قتلها هذي حتى الذبح حلال فيها طيب.................لا تخاف صقر بخير هو الحين معاي.............مو وقته الحين...............مع السلامه"قفل السماعه وقال يكلم ماجد: يعني نغم وراء كل هاللي صار ؟
ماجد هز راسه بأيوه ...
ضاري ضرب فخده بعصبيه: والله لو أنا محرم عليها كان رحت وكملت على ضرب صقر لها وخليتها تموت مره وحده
بسام: لو أنت كنت تشوف صور خطيبتك وتسمع أخبارها من واحد غريب تتوقع شنو بتكون ردت فعلك ؟
ضاري: أتفاهم معها أتأكد من الكلام ما أسوي سواتك ولا أرضى أطلقها
ماجد: حس أن الموضوع بدأ يحمى: أنا أستأذن , وأي شي تبونه أتصلو علي "مشى عنهم"
بسام ناظر ضاري: أنا آسف وعارف أني غلطان
ضاري: أوكي عرفت أنك آسف وغلطان والمطلوب ؟
بسام: أبي "سكت فتره طويله وأخد له نفس بعدها قال: أرجع شهد
ضاري: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بسام: عارف أني طحت من عينك وما تأمن ع بنت أختك معي بعد اللي صار بس أوعدك أوعدك أنها راح تكون في عيوني وأعوضها عن كل اللي صار يابو إياد أنت ماتعرف شاللي صار لي عقب ماطلقت شهد
ضاري: طحت من عيني أوكي بس مو سبب رئيسي<<صريييييييييح
بسام: شنو أسبابك مستعد أسمعها وأحل الموضوع باللي يناسبكم بس أهم شي شهد ترجع لي
ضاري: البنت تدرس وجايبه نسبه ترفع الراس مابيها تنخطب لاعليك ولا على غيرك الحين عشان لايخترب مستواها وصدقني أنت مو أول واحد أرفضه
بسام: بس أنا غير كنت خطيبها
ضاري: كنت خطيبها أمممممـ تذكر لمن كانت في صف ثاني ثانوي كم كانت نسبتها نجحت ياذووووبها جابت جيد وهي الحين في ثالث وراغبه في الدراسه مابيها تنشغل
بسام: مستعد أنتظرها وأرجع المبلغ اللي خديته منكم عشان الطلاق الخلعي بس تكفى ما أقدر أعيش بدون شهد
ضاري: ع العموم مو الحين وقت هالموضوع لين جا الوقت المناسب أرجع أفتحه وربك يحلها
بسام: تكفى أبو إياد فكر في الموضوع , وأنا من تخلص شهد ثالث بتقدم لها
ضاري..ياذوبي أستأذنت من بسام رحت الشقه وأنا أفكر في الموضوع فتحت الباب جو لعندي شهد وأمل ...
شهد: أمانه أمانه خالي تقول لي وش صاير
ضاري غمض عينه..ياربي لايكون حد قال لها عن موضوع بسام ...
شهد صرخت: خاااااااالي تكلم صقر وش فيه ؟
ضاري"الحمد لله": لابخير بس فيه كسر في رجله ورضوض صدقيني بخير وجلست وسولفت معاه ويسلم عليك
شهد: ربي يسلمه , خالي أبي أشوفه
ضاري: بخير صدقيني بس هو الحين يحتاج أنه يرتاح أوعدك إن شاء الله بعد أذان المغرب أوديك عنده
شهد ضمت ضاري: يااقلبي خالي الله لايحرمني منك
ضاري: هههههه ياعياااره , إلا أنتو وش دراكم أن صقر في المستشفى ؟
أمل: أتصلت علينا أم نغم مافهت شتقول بالضبط بس الظاهر أن صقر ضارب نغم وطلع معصب وأنت طالع مستعجل عرفنا أن الموضوع يتعلق بصقر , إلا صحيح شنو اللي بيخلي صقر يضرب نغم ؟
ضاري.. لااااا لاتسألين أمل بليز , ياذوبي تملصت من أسألتهم رحت غرفة النوم جت وراي أمل ...
أمل: ضاري وش صاير
ضاري: لو أقول لك ماتصدقين"ضاري شاف حماسها وقال لها السالفه"
أمل: ياربي شهالدنيا حتى الأخت صارت تخرب حياة أختها !! أهم شي شهد لاتدري بالسالفه الحين خليها في دراستها
ضاري: لاتوصين أنا نفسي ما ودي أنها تعرف بالسالفه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء التاسع والعشرون
((هذا الجزء
-تحسن نفسية رزان بعد مارجعت من العمره
-جمعة الصبايا في فيلا أبو مشاري والآكشن اللي فيها وأستلام الصبايا دانا تعليقات وضحك
-راشد وعبد الله وأفتتاح فرعهم الجديد في جده , شاللي ينتظرهم ؟
-تحليل دانا وفارس , والغلط اللي صار في النتائج تتوقعون دانا بتقتنع أنهم يملكون أو لأ؟
-صقر وضاري وأمل عرفو سبب طلاق شهد , وضرب صقر لنغم
-سمانه وتأخر حملها
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مراااااااحب..}ْ
 البااارت جدا حلووو
    لاخلا ولا عدم
       تحياتي..
       :(مجنونة وحلوة:)

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مرحبتين غلآتووو ,,’’

مرورك الأحلى ,,’’

نورتي الصفحه بتواجدك ,,’’

لا عدمنآك غاليتي

,,’’

كل الود

,,’’

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الثلاثون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
]]بعد شهر[[
-أتفاق العائلتين ع ملكة دانا وفارس وتحديد موعد الملكه((بكره))وفرح الكل لهالخبر ...
تابعونا))
"تدري ليه الليل يتليه النهار؟
لأجل تفرج بعض ضيقه الصابرين.
وتدري ليه الحظ مافيه أختيار؟
لأجل نبلا ثم نعين ونستعين.
وتدري ليه خلق الله قلبي يسار؟
لأجل قدرك دايم بصدري يمين."
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:22م في فيلا ناصر ...
فارس كان جاي ياخد أغراض من عند فيصل وبالمره يشوف دانا نظره شرعيه ...
فيصل: أستعد شوي وبناديها بس مثل ماقلت لك تراها ماتدري لو تدري فزعت الدنيا
فارس: هههههههههههه طيب"راح عند الشباك ينتظر دانا تدخل"
فيصل فتح الباب: تعالي دانا
دخلت دانا وملاك وعهد ورزان وراها يستهبلون رابطين في شعرها لفه وحاملينها: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كلللللللللللللللووووووووووووش
فيصل أنحرج: أنا قلت دانا أنتو وش جيبكم
ملاك تقدمت: يا أخي العزيز وش بتقول لها كذا ولا كذا بصير عروسه وبتقول لي نفس الكلام واللي وراي أكيد حفظو الكلام وخلصو
عهد: والله حاله عروس وبكره ملكتها وجالسه ببجامه قومي فوق ندربك ونعدل
دانا: هاهاهاها عادي غير أنتو عشان بكره تشوفوني شي ثااااااااني
فيصل وصلت معه: أطلعو براا الشره علي اللي منادي هذي اللي ماتقدر تتحرك بدون مرافق
ملاك تستهبل: بوسيه بوسيه رزان عشان يرضى
البنات: هههههههههههه
فيصل ركض وراهم يبيهم يطلعون طلعو قبله وسكر الباب وتسند عليه من الفشله ...
فارس اللي أنحرج أهو الثاني: عادي ياخوك تحصل في أرقى العائلات
فيصل: يفشلون هذووول
فارس يستهبل: من قدي شفت خطيبتي وخواتها ومرت أخوها نظره شرعيه
فيصل: ههههههه يالهويس لايكون جلست تناظر؟
فارس: لالالا وقسم بس سمعت كلامهم ولمحتهم بس عادي النظره الأولى حلال
فيصل: يلا بدون مطرود أطلع برااا كفايه بكره بتعسكر عندنا
فارس: الله بلاني بنسيب مثلك أطلع بكرامتي أحسن , سلم لي ع خطيبتي
فيصل: بكره سلم عليها لين ماتشبع يلايلا وريني عرض أكتافك
فارس: مع السلامه
فيصل: تصدق كسرت خاطري خلاص عادي نام عندنا
فارس: بشرط أنام مع خطيبتي
فيصل دفه: عن جد ماتنعطى وجه
فارس: مع السلامه
فيصل: كم مره قلت مع السلامه ترى حفظت هالكلمه
فارس وهو يركب سيارته: هههههه مع السـ......
فيصل حط يده ع فمه: لاتسلم لوعت كبدي , بكره من الصبح بمرك نروح الصالون طيب
فارس: الله كاتب لي ما أفتك منك أمرنا لله طيب
فيصل دخل وركب جناح البنات طق باب غرفة دانا لقاها جالسه بروحها جلس يسولف معاها لين طاحو عليهم البنات ...
ملاك: سهرااات من ورانا !!
فيصل: نستأذنك قبل نسهر مع بعض؟
الكل: ههههههههههه
فيصل: إلا رزان وينها ؟
عهد: الظاهر نامت
فيصل: يلا أنا قايم أنام سلمو لي ع رزان , تآمروني بشيء؟
البنات: سلامتك
بعد ماطلع فيصل تجمعو البنات في غرفة عهد مع رزان يسولفون ويضحكون ويواسون دانا لحد ما أذن صلو وراحو ينامون ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
يوم الملكه .. الساعه 4:30م في فيلا عبد العزيز // في مجلس الرجال ...
فيصل كان مجنب ويتغزلو هو ورزان بالمسجات ...
فهد: هههههههه فصول فشلتنا هذا شكل أخو العروس
فيصل: وش سويت أنا ؟
طلال: أبد أنت اللي يشوف وجهك يعرف وش جالس تكتب أقول عدل جلستك يابو الشباب
فيصل عدل جلسته: أحم الحين شكلي يدل ع أني أخو العروس؟
أسامه: أفااا عليك يالنسيب
سلمان يناظر راشد: وأنت وش فيك ساكت ؟
راشد راز نفسه: لحد يكلمني
عبد الله: خير راشد وش صاير؟
راشد: أنا الشاهد مو من مقامي أكلم ناس مثلكم مجرد جالسن في المجلس
الكل: ههههههههههههههه
عبد الله: أعذروه ياجماعه أول مره يحس نفسه شخصيه مهمه
الكل: هههههه
ناصر: فيصــل
فيصل: سم يبا
ناصر: خد الدفترخل أختك توقع
فيصل ببتسامه عريضه: إن شاء الله
رزان فتحت الباب لفيصل: ها حبيبي خلصتو ؟
فيصل مسك خدها: لا ياحلوه بس جاي عشان دانا توقع والشيخ يبي يسمع موافقتها بعد شوي
رزان: أمممـ طيب تفضل دانا داخل
فيصل وهو يدخل: وين أمي؟
رزان: عمتي خلصت بدري وراحت بيتكم تنسق الوضع قبل يوصلون المعازيم
فيصل: وأنتي ليه ماتعدلتي للحين ؟
رزان: أنا أبي أتعدل آخر وحده
فيصل يسوي نفسه زعلان: طيب مافكرتي في حبيبك اللي يبي يشوف كشختك
رزان"حلمه يشوفني الليله بالفسان اللي أختاروه لي الصبايا , قالت تراضيه: إن شا الله الليله
مها تكلم فيصل: هيييييييي لاتصدم في الجدار وأنت تسولف
فيصل أنتبه للباب قدامه: هههههههههه أحلفي خيوه أني مو معذور وأنا شايف هالزين قدامي
مها غمزت له: إلا معذووور وبعدك ماشفت شي الليله الله يستر عليك ياخوي
فيصل: رزاني أبي أشوف الفستان اللي بتلبسينه الليله
رزان"رحت فيها ياويلي": في بيت عمتي عشان ألبسه روحتنا مره وحده
فيصل: خلاص الليله أشوفه , وين دانوه"أنتبه لها متخبيه وراء ملاك وعهد: هههههههههههه تعالي وقعي
دانا: خلاص أنت وقع لو خلي رزان لو أقول لك خلي ناسا توقع بدالي
فيصل: هههههههههههه مجنووونه , قومي وقعي
مها: لا أنت لاحض كل الحلول جاهزه عندها
فيصل: ههه دانوه أعقلي لا أتهزأ
دانا سلمت أمرها للخالق ووقعت وصار خطها لولبي من الرجفه خخخ ...
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههههههه ترسمين مؤشر الأسهم أنتي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مها: يلا تيسر لا تتهزأ
فيصل: يلا دانا البسي عبايتك وأوقفي عند الباب عشان يسمعون موافقتك الشهود والشيخ
مها قامت ساعدتها وهي تلبس عبايتها وشجعتها وجلست جنبها , خدو موافقتها وملكو وتباوسو معاها البنات وضموها وقامت الزغايت والوناسه ودانا متغببببببنه شوي وتبكي ...
مها اللي كانت تكلم فضيله في الجوال: الحمد لله.........دانااا تعالي كلمي أمي"دانا: هلا ماما...........الله يبارك فيك......الله يسلمهم............سلمي عليهم.........مع السلامه,
مها: واللــــه صار نفسي أورح البيت مسويين حفلللللله
عهد: هههههههه لاتستعجلين بس باقي أنا ورزان وأنتي بس الميك آب إذا خلصتي قبلنا تقدمي
مها: وين أتقدم أسامه مشغووول يعني لازم أنتظركم , وأنتي ماخلصتي؟
رزان حطت يدها ع الجوال عشان لا يسمع اللي يكلمها وقالت وهي مرتبكه: مها ألحقيني
مها: شنو ؟
رزان: فارس مع فيصل يبي يكلم دانا
ملاك: عدددددددددددل حركااااااات
عهد: جب أنتي وش حركاته تبين أختك تموت
مها: من حقه هم ملكو , تعالو تعالو نروح لدانووه
دخلو البنات لدانا والكوافيرا تحط لها اللمسات الأخيره ...
رزان تقربت منها: دانا خدي نفس بقول لك شي
دانا خدت نفس: خير؟
رزان: نفس قـــــــــــوي
دانا: رزون قولي ترى النفسيه ماتتحمل تفكير و......
رزان: خلاص خلاص بقول فارس ع الجوال يبي يكلمك
دانا فزعت الدنيا: لاوالله
مها: عيب دانا من حقه خلاص أنتو ملكتو
ملاك سحبت الجوال من عند رزان: هلا فيصل............دانا معاك
عهد: اسبيكر اسبيكر ملكووه
ملاك حطت الجوال اسبيكر وعطته دانا ,دانا: ........
فيصل: هلا دانا , فارس خدو نفس وأستعدو
فارس: أحم السلام عليكم
دانا بصوت واطي: وعيلكم السلام
فارس: كيفك
دانا: تمام .......
فارس مالقى له سالفه قال: لاترتبكين الليله إذا لبستك الشبكه
البنات يكتمون ضحكهم ع وجه دانا اللي صار فيه مليون لون , قالت وهي تتوعد فيهم: إن شاء الله
فيصل صرخ يدخل نفسه في النص: أشوووووووف أحلوت المكالمه قوم بس أنت الرجال ينتطرونا داخل وأنتي روحي كملي تعديلك
فارس: جب فيصلوه , خلاص أشوفك الليله مع السلامه
دانا: مع السلامه"سكرت الخط"
ملاك اللي منسدحه ع الأرض من الضحك: هههههههههههههه مسخررررررره رجلك دانوه يهزأ فصول الحمد لله طلع خطيب أختي خفيف دم
عهد: أحلى شي لاترتبكين وأنا ألبسك الشبكه
مها: ههههههههههه ياويلي
رزان: كله كوووم وتعليقات فيصل كوم , لكن يستاهل فارس ماقصر فينا ليلة الملكه
عهد: أحنا كلهم أتفقو أول مادخل فهد وجلسنا مع بعض كل شوي يرن جواله ويقولون بصوت واحد يامعيرييييييييييس وعين الله تراه
رزان: ههههههههههههه وقسم نفس الحركه وبذات رشود , ع قول فيصل كره يامعيريس منهم
الكوافيرا: يلا رزان تعالي إزا برتريدي الحين ببلش في الميك آب
رزان جلست ع الكرسي: بسم الله
الكوافيرا: عينك الواسعه وألوان الفستان مع الميك آب كذاا "وهي تأشر لها بصبعها بمعنى شي"
رزان أبتسمت: تسلمين
بعد ماخلصو كلهم , مها: يلا أستعدو نسيم وعبد الحق في الطريق
رزان: أنا ماراح ألبس من الحين لأني مابعرف أمشي في الطريق من البوت
مها: أحسن لك , لاهنتي حبيبتي أحملي ريان أنتي أخف مني
رزان..حملت ريانوه الصغنون وطلعنا ركبنا السياره كانت الأجواء روووعه مع صوت المسجل والمكيف البارد , نزلنا بيت عمتي كان رهييييييييب بكل التجهيزات وريحة الطيب كان فوق الوصف مره مره خيااال , سلمت ع عمتي وأم فارس وأم مشاري وأم تركي وخوات فارس وركبت مع البنات الجناح وكان الوضع عندنا زنقه وزحمه اللي تعدل مكياجها واللي تبدل واللي تفك شعرها ودانا في الغرفه الثانيه تصور , دخلت غرفة عهد أبدل ملابسي لبست الفستان والبوت وطلعت ...
عهد: واااااااااااااااااااااو رزااااااااان ماشاء الله رهيييييييييب الفستان والميك آب وكل شي طالعه خياااااااااااليه
رزان: تسلمين ياقلبي تعالي ساعديني أربطي لي الشريطه وساعديني ع الأكسسورات
رانيه..دخلت وكل وحده منشغله تعدل شكل الثانيه , لفتت نظري رزان كانت رهيييييييييبه يمكن لأني من زمان ماشفتها متعدله من وفاة المرحومه أمها بس طالعه جنااااان مولعه بالأحمر , قامو لي البنات كل وحده تعلق وتسلم ع الثانيه ووناسه ...
هنادي تكلم رزان: إغرااائات من ورانا
الكل: هههههههههههه
رزان: شسوي لكم أنتو اللي أخترتو لي الفستان , أحس أني ما أرتاح إلا إذا جلست ع جنب
نرجس: بصراحه اليوم كلنا متقصقصين((لابسين قصير))
لمى: كأني جايه حفل في الأل بي سي ع غفله
الكل: هههههههههه
قامو البنات يشتغلون ويوزعون الحلاوة والمكسرات ع المعازيم ويسلمون ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

رزان أميرة ملكة جمال حطمت كل الموجودين ، جمالها ظاهر بشكل خيالي بحيث أنها تشد الأنظار تلفت الأنتباه إذا مرت جنب حد غصب عنه يناضرها طولها وجسمها وغير كذا فستانها و أكسسواراتها ومكياجها كان كل شي فيها مميز في نفس الوقت فخم وناعم.. فستانها كان ناعم لونه أحمر مخصر ع جسمها الرشيق والمتناسق جاي علاقي ع الرقبه ومن ورا سبعه بحيث أن الظهر ثلاثة أرباعه طالع وتغطيه خصل شعرها المتناثره ع ظهرها ، وفيه شريطه ساتان لونها سوداء عند الخصر وتنربط من جنب ع شكل فيونكه ، يوصلها الفستان لفوق ركبتها ، لابسه بوت أسود يغطي ثلاثة أرباع الساق فيه كرستال أحمر منتشر بطريقه حلوة ،، يعني تطلع الركبه وجزء من الساق ، وشعرها العسلي الطويل مرفوع بتسريحه بسيطه و يزينه أكسسوار شعر أحمر مموج بأسود ، ولابسه ع الفستان أكسسورات سوداء ولاننسى الدبله اللي تزين يدها اليمين ..
رانيه عقب ماخلصت سلام وتوزيع رمت نفسها ع الكنبه بتعب ...
حنين: ها رنوش تعبانه ؟
رانيه: مانمت إلا ساعتين توني اليوم الصباح راجعه من جده
حنين: ع قلبي خدي لك غفوه قبل يوصلون المعازيم
رانيه: الحين بيروح التعب كله مع الوناسه
ريهام: ههههههه الله يعينك , ذكرتني بحالي في ملكة مها كنت راجعه من الرياض
رانيه: كأني مفجوعه دخلت المطبخ وجلست آكل ما أكلت إلا الوجبه في الطائره
رزان: أنا ودانا اليوم مارحنا الجامعه عندنا محاظرتين طنشناهم
جهان: هههههههه والنعم , ماقلتو لي وين مرت أخوي؟
رزان: فوق تصور بعد نص ساعه بنزفها
شهد: مراموه لها وحشه غير طبيعيه
رانيه: تونا مكلمينها باركت لدانا , ههههههه تقول لي ياويلك لو تنخطيبن وأنا في بريطانيا قلت لها خلاص مايهمك
رؤى: يلا إن شاء الله تنخطبين في الصيف عشان تحضر ملكتك
الكل: آآآميــــــــن
عهد: ع هالكشخه رانيوه بتنخطبين بكره
الكل: هههههههههههه
عهد..عجبني فستان رانيه بالمره كان قصير لتحت الركبه وبفتحة سبعه عند الصدر(كت) ومطرزه أطرافه بدرجة البنفسج الأغمق من لون القماش الأساسي , مع جسم رانيه المليان والأكسسوارات وصندلها العالي اللي عاطينها طول طالع روووعه ...
هنادي..الصبايا كل وحده تقول الزود عندي مدري ليه يمكن لأن ماشفناهم متعدلين بعد وفاة المرحومه الله يرحمها مفتقدين وجودها , حتى رزان أحس عيوونها حمرا برغم أنها طالعه قمر بس لولا أصرارنا عليها وعشان خاطر دانا ماكشخت كذا , حتى لمن قامو الصبايا يرقصون ماقامت معاهم راحت تسلم وتوزع الحلى , مع أنها تحاول تبين طبيعيه إلا أني حاسه لها هي ورؤى الله يعينهم ...
وحده غمضت عيون عهد وقالت: فديييييييت الأخضر
عهد لفت وضمتها: سدووووم كيفك حبيبتي؟ أخبارك
سديم: الحمد لله بخير وش رايك في المفاجئه ؟
عهد: تهببببببل , يعني ملوك وحور تباركو علينا خلونا نشوفك
سديم: هههه حور مع أنهار في الطريق أنا جايه مع ماما
حنين تأشر ع إيمان: خااااالتي هناا
إيمان سلمت ع حنين وجلست تسولف معاها , أنفتح موضوع الحمل: أخبار صغيرنا أكيد مشتاق لي
حنين: ههههه زين أنك عرفتي بقى 5شهور وتحملنه وتلاعبينه
إيمان: الله يبلغني فيكم كلكم يارب
الكل: آآآميــن
رانيه تكلم حنين: ع فكره اللي هالقمر اللي جالسه جنبي تزوجت في نفس ليلة ملكتك
حنين: واللـــــــــه محاسن الصدف
سمانه: الله يسلمك
إيمان بعفويه: يلا أحملي عشان ملكتكم في نفس الليله ويصيرون أولادكم في نفس العمر
سمانه أبتسمت: ههه الحين خل أخلص ثالث ع خير وبعدها الله يجيب الخير
الكل: إن شاء الله
رزان: يلا صبايا دانا خلصت تصوير قومو نزفها
قامو البنات يزفون دانا كانت رهيييييييبه بفستانها بالألوان الناريه المتدرجه والمتناسقه والغالب ع الألوان العنابي والبرتقالي , كان الجيب بشكل التفاحه بدون أكمام وعند الصدر شك فخم بتدرجات الألوان الناريه وفي الوسط كرستاله عنابيه وعند البطن تول عنابي مطرز بالبرتقالي , وعند نهاية التول العنابي ورده بفس القماش اللي عند الصدر وتزل من عند الورده قصه بشكل ثمانه فيها كشكش بالألوان المتناسقه ويكبر الفستان بالتدريج وينتهي بذيل عروسه كان الفستان والتعديل وكل شي في دانا أنيق وفخم ...
رانيه..كالعاده بعد الزفه أنطربنا ولا وقفنا خخخ حتى رزون سحبناها معانا ووناااسه ومسخره , نزلنا من الستيج وأحنا هلكانات رحنا عند الطاوله كل وحده شربت لها قارورة مويه ههههه ...
رزان مسكت بطنها اللي أنتفخ من كثر المويه اللي شربتها: أبـــــــي ماما "هنا الكل سكت وبان ع ملامحهم التأثر ولا حد عرف يصرف الموضوع , صرخت رزان: أبــــــــــــــي ماما فضيلــــــه
هنا الكل بان ع وجههم الوناسه , رانيه من الفرح ضمت رزان وهي تضحك: أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــك
رزان: ههههه خلبه صديقتي بجد بروح لها قبل شوي أنبسطت وهي تقرأ علي
هنادي: هههههههههه يلا بنات كلكم أهجمو ع عمتي خلوها تقرأ عليكم
راحو البنات عند الطاوله اللي يستقبلون فيها المعازيم .. كانو الجالسات فضيله-أم مشاري-أم تركي-أم فارس وباقي خلات فارس الكبار وبدءو البنات يسلمون ...
رزان..أمممـ أم تركي تخيلتها أمي نفس الأسلوب ونفس ريحة العود والبخور والمشمر الزري الله يرحمك يايما سلمت عليها وتباوست معاها ...
أم تركي: تحبين الكعبه يابنتي , كبرتي
رزان: الله يسلمك ياخالتي
فضيله: هذي مرت ولدي فيصل
أم تركي: والنعم فيها بنت المرحومه صح؟
فضيله: أيه وهل يخفى القمر
رانيه اللي تمون ع الكل: خلاص بسكم حمرت خدود البنت
أم تركي: ههههه ياليتها بس تعطيك درات من حياها
رانيه: والله ياجدتي جربت الأدب تبين الصدق تراه متعــــــب جاتني أنفلونزا يوم ثاني
الكل: هههههههههههههههههه
عبير: الله يخلف عليك يابنت أختي
عهد: ههههه رنوش والأجر ع الله , يلا تآمرون بشيء؟
الحريم: ماتقصرون بس ترا فارس بعد شوي بيدخل
رانيه: لا والله ما أستانسنا بتصل باقول له يأجل بعد نص ساعه
أم مشاري: رانيه أعقلي
رانيه تتهزأ وماتفرق عندها: والله أنا قايله اليوم بتغطى من فروس صار رجال
فرح: ههه يعني من ذاك اليوم لليوم أخوي حمار عندك !!
رانيه: لا بس الحين يمكن دانا تغار عاد أنا أخاف ع مشاعر صديقتي
عبير سحبتها لأنها بدت تخور وراحو البنات يكملون رقص ...
رزان وهي ترقص رن جوالها راحت ع الباب عشان تسمع زين حطت يدها عند فمها: هلا غناتي فصول..............بسم الله وش صاير حبيبي؟........ياقلبي........والله مدري عنك.......خلاص أخلي وحده من الخدامات تفتح لك باب المصعد............خلاص خلاص أنا أتصرف لاتعصب.........يلا ثواني ...
رزان..ياربي وش هالورطه الحين كيف أركب لفيصل وأنا كذا مابيه يشوفني بهاللبس المشكله أن عباياتنا كلنا فوق يعني لا مفر لازم أمر عليه , رحت للخدامات وحده وحده أترجاهم يودون المفتاح لعنده كلهم مشغولات مدري وش سالفتهم يااااربي , يعني لامفر نزلت فستاني طلع صدري رفعته طلعو ركبي خل أرفعه يطلعون ركبي ولا يطلع صدري ضبطت شكلي في مراية المصعد وركبت ...
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
بعيد شوي عن الصاله وحوسة الملكه في الحديقه , فيصل نادى ع ناسا ...
ناسا: نأم فيصل ؟
فيصل: سمعيني زين أياني وياك تركبين فوق لو حد يقول لك تجيبين شي وتجيبينه
ناسا: إن شاء الله , بس شيسوي أنا إذا حد يقول يبيني أركب فوق
فيصل: تحججي بأي شي صرفيهم بس إياني وياك تركبين لا أنتي ولا خوياتك الخدامات ترى أذبحكم
ناسا: لالالا خلاص مافي يركب
فيصل: وإذا سألتك رزان عني قولي أنك ماشفتيني مافي موجود
ناسا: بابا كذب حرااام
فيصل وهو يتلفت لاحد يكشفه: تخسي إلا أنتي أنا أصير أبوك , سوي اللي قت لك عليه لا أذبحك
ناسا: خلاص خلاص أنت مافي موجود
فيصل وهي يأشر لها بيده ووده يزنطها: يلا أنقلعي
فيصل..بعد ماراحت ناسا قفلت باب المصعد وجلست فوق أتدرب كيف بسوي نفسي معصب إذا جت لعندي رزان خخخ , أجل ماتبيني أشوف كشختها لاوالله مو علي وأنا فصول , وقفت لمن شفتها كانت رهييييبه وهي تدورني وأنا وراء باب المصعد قفلته عقب مادخلت وتقربت منها لا إرادي ضميتها من وراء ولفيتها لصدري ...
رزان..حاولت أتملص من فيصل كان ضاغط علي بكل قوته بعدت عنه شوي رجع ضمني حسيت نفسي لاحول ولا قوه خلاص وصلت معي دموعي بتطيح حسيت يده ع مكان غلط نطيت عند الكنبه والدموع متجمعه في عيني , رجع لي وقفني وهو مو حاس أني ببكي وضمني مره ثانيه وباسني في كتفي ...
رزان بعدت عنه وهي مو قادره تتحمل بتبكي: فيصل خلاص
فيصل شاف الدموع متجمعه في عينها وهو مو قادر يتحمل شكلها الطفولي مسح دموعها: ليه الدموع ياحياتي أنتي؟
رزان لفت وجهها: ليه تكذب علي
فيصل: لأني أبي أشوفك وقسم وحشتيني ومالي إلا هالحل
رزان: طيب أبي أنزل
فيصل: بس أنا أبيك
رزان صار صدرها يرتفع وينزل من ضربات قلبها القويه , طاحت دموعها: خلاص فيصل
فيصل باسها في خدها: حبيبتي مستحيل أنا أسوي شي يزلعك أو مايرضيك ماطلبتي شي الحين ننزل بس بكره أشوفك طيب
رزان هزت راسها: طيب
فيصل: زعلانه ياقمر ؟
رزان: لا بس تأخرت
في المصعد كانت رزان ساكته وسانده راسها ع جدار المصعد وفيصل يناظرها ...
فيصل: أبي بوسه "ماكمل كلامه وأنفتح باب المصعد وهربت رزان من باب الصاله وهو طلع من الباب الثاني للحديقه وهو يضحك ع حياها ...
رزان..دخلت سندت راسي للجدار وهـ طلعت منها سالمه , ياقلبي فصووول أحبه ضربتني رانيوه ع ظهري لالا رحت فيها ...
رانيه: أعترفي وين كنتي؟
رزان ببراءه: كنت فوق أضبط الميك آب
هنادي: كنتي فوووق هاااا وعلامة الجوده موجوده
رزان ناظرت عند كتفها لقته محمر حطت خصل شعرها عليه وقالت تبرر: أيه دعمت الباب وأنا أركض
عهد: غنااتي كلنا بنات عاتي عاتي يتهنا بك فصول
رانيه: بصراحه فيصل شافك كذا ورجعتي لنا !! الحمد لله اللي جاب العواقب سليمه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان أحمرت من تعليقاتهم: ليه لابسين عباياتكم
مها: صباح الخير ترى فارس في الممر
رزان قريب تبكي: ماعندي عبايه
فضيله اللي توها جايه: رزان من زمان أدورك تفضلي حبيبتي عبايتك
رزان لبست عبايتها وشكرت عمتها , بعدها دخل فارس ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عهد..تفاجئنا من فارس الموضوع عنده إيزي وهو يمشي ع الستيج يسولف ويضحك مع خواته وخلاته ويناقرهم ماكأنه أول ليله فالنها بقوه الكل قام يعلق وصل لعند دانا سلم عليها وباس راسها وعطاها باقة الورد اللي عنده وجلس وجلسها معاه قبل لاتقول له المصوره هههه , بعدها جابو لهم الكيك والعصير ووقفو عشان لقطات التلبيس , دانا كانت لافه وجهها وهي تشرب العصير عشان لاتناظر في عيونه ...
فارس بصوت عالي: أول شي ناظريني بعدين أعطيك العصير
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
رزان..ياحليلها دانا ناظرت فيه وهي منزله عينها , بعدها عطته قطعة الكيكه ...
فارس: مافي أكبر منها <<يتطنز عشانها صغيره
جهان: ههههههه حرام عليك فروس تراها بنوته متعوده ع الرقه
فارس: خلاص أنا بعد بصير رقيق "قطع لها قطعه من جهة الكريمه"
أم فارس: حرام عليك لايجيها سكر البنت
فارس: عاد أم فارس خل نكون صريحين قولي أن نفسك فيها "حطها في فمها والكل قام يضحك , جهان قطعت لدانا قطعه صغيره من جهة الشكلاته وأكلتها دانا بسلام , بعد كذا خلصو لقطات التلبيس والتصوير اللي كانو فيها فارس وخلاته وخواته ممسخرين الدنيا ودانا مستحيه ...
أم مشاري: الله يبارك ليكم ياغنااتي
فارس: يبارك فيك خالتي
جهان: يلا قومو نزفكم للمجلس المصوره تنتظركم ...
في المجلس بعد الزفه بقو فضيله ومشاعل مع دانا وفارس قالت لدانا: دانا ماما ارفعي راسك تراني ما أشوف إلا شعرك
مشاعل: وفارس انا ما اشوف اللي شماغه , لمتى بتضلون معتكفين؟
فضيله: ههههه يلا أخليكم ع راحتكم "طلعت وطلعت وراها مشاعل ...
فيصل دخل بعد ماطلعت فضيله سلم على دانا وفارس وتباوس معاهم ...
فيصل: مبروك دانينو وأنت أبو الفوارس
فارس: الله يبارك بعمرك
فيصل: دانا مبروك
دانا: الله يبارك فيك
فيصل: انتي عن جد دانا اللي اعرفها مو كأنك نسره وش صاير لك حتى وجهك مو مبين بس شعرك وهالخاتم اللي كأنه ذا خاتم علاء الدين اللي يطلعونه في سبيستون ويفركوه ويطلع منه جني بس أحلفي مو بعشره ريال
دانا شوي وتصيح ابتسمت من الفشله , بعدها صور معاهم فيصل وطلع وبقو بروحهم يصورون ...
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
بعد ما أنزفو دانا وفارس ع المجلس , كملو البنات رقص وهبال ورانيه مصادقه الطقاقه تاخد الميكرفون وتغني معاها ...
رزان: أهداء إلى فيصل
عهد: بس فيصل مو موجود
رزان: وصلو له "كل البنات هيآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ هووووووووووووو وااااااااااااااو يآآآآآآآآآآي كللللللللللللوووووووووووش<<هبال
الذهب يالون عينه .. يالذهب اللي فضحني .. تعذبني نظرة عيونه ...
عشقت دنياه وكونه .. هالعيون اللي سكنتها .. فديت العيون وصاحبها ..تعذبني نظرة عيونه ...
أنا بدونه شلوني؟! .. وهو بدوني شلونه.. حنا جسدين بروح وحده .. وهو حبي اللي مابعده .. وتعذبني نظرة عيونه ...
صرت أسيرة قلبه .. من يوم سكني جفونه .. تعذبني نظرة عيونه ...
هو روحي هو قلبي .. ما أرده ما أرده .. فديته وفديت عيونه .. تعذبني نظرة عيونه ...
تقاسمنا المحبه .. ياكثر قدره بقلبي .. وياكثر قدري بقلبه .. تعذبني نظرة عيونه ...
يزعلني وزعله .. فداه قلبي اللي أنخلق لجله .. وعيني اللي أسرتها عيونه .. تعذبني نظرة عيونه ...
قامو البنات تصفيق وهبال وضحك وتعليقات وطناز ...
رانيه: هههههه وأنتي كل ماتقدمتي في الكلمات حمر وجهك أكثر
ملاك: أحم أحم سجلت صوتها لأخوي
رانيه: تعجبيني
رزان: لا ملكوووه صوتي يفشل
عبير: حتى لو مجعر هو بيسمعه عذب زلال
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
جهان: بقوم أتطمن ع العرسان بشوف إذا يبون شي
رانيه..صرت أمون بقوووه قمت المطبخ فتحت الثلاجه جوعااااااااااانه طلعت وجبتي حطيتها في المكرويف لمحت حد في المطبخ الخارجي جاني فضول أعرف مين , دخلت راسي شفت ولد مدري وش سالفته رحت أركض في الصاله المفتوحه ع المطبخ ...
راشد..شفت بنت وأنا أتعشى جات تطل كملت أكلي ولا معبرها خليها في حالها يمكن وحده من بنات عمتي , شوي جت تناظر من الباب لا ياشيخه ؟! نزلت راسي وكملت أكل ولا كأني شفت شي شوي إلا أسمع صوت طرااااااااااااااااااااااااخ عاد هنا ماتحملت قمت الصاله , مسكينه أنزلقت بها الفرشه جتني الضحكه ع شكلها , أختفت ضحكتي لمن شفت صندوق الزينه اللي ع الأرض أرتز في ظهرها مسكينه غاب هواها وتمددت ع الأرض وفستانها أرتفع أستغفر الله العظيم مو قصدي أناظرها بس أبي أتطمن عليها أتصلت ع هنادي ...
راشد: هلا مرت أخوي..............بسرعه تعالي المطبخ الخارجي وجيبي معاك عباية بنت عليها فستان بنفسجي................مدري رانيه أو غيرها المهم عليها فستان بنفسجي تعالي ولا حد يحس لك............يلا بسرعه ,
رانيه..أسمع صوت هنادي وأسمع صوت الولد بس مو قادره أقوم غاب هواي من الصندوق اللي أرتز عند خصري في نفس الوقت ماكنت ماكله شي أبي مويه أصحصح فتحت عيوني حسيتها تتقفل بروحها من التعب ...
هنادي وهي تلبس رانيه عبايتها: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم رانيه حبيبتي بخير أنتي؟
رانيه ياذوبها ركزت ع الصوت: أيوه بخير بس أبي مويه
راشد اللي كان عاطينهم ظهره عشان لايناظر رانيه جاب كاس مويه وحطه ع الطاوله وبعد عنهم ...
هنادي: قومي بنوصلك المستشفى
رانيه: لالا مافيني شي خلاص أنا بخير
هنادي: ماعليه عشاني أبي أتطمن عليك
رانيه: تطمني أنا بخير , خلاص بقوم أدخل داخل
هنادي مسكتها من ظهرها رانيه بعدت عنها من الألم , قالت هنادي: شفتي أنك تعبانه قومي حبيبتي دقايق بس
رانيه ماقدرت تكابر وركبت مع هنادي سيارة راشد ...
هنادي: صرتي بخير؟
رانيه: الحمد لله
هنادي: جده تتعب صح ؟
رانيه: أيه مره , مو بس من جده أنا اليوم مانمت ولا أكلت زين
هنادي: الله يعين
رانيه: بتصل أطمن ماما أكيد الحين تحاتيني
هنادي: تلاقينهم ماحسو من الزحمه أنا الحين بتصل لحنين حتى هي تعبانه قبل نطلع كان سيف معاهم
بعد ماكلمت هنادي حنين , رانيه: وش تقول حنين؟
هنادي: جايين لنا المستشفى
راشد..نزلنا المستشفى وحطو ع البنت مغدي وبعدها جا أخوها تفاجئت أنها بنت أبو مشاري يعني بنت خالة فروس !! ...
سيف: ماقصرت ياراشد يعطيك العافيه
راشد: يعافيك ولو هذا واجب حنا أهل
سيف: تسلم يابو عبد الله , هالبنات مدوخيننا الله يعين بس
راشد: ههه أنا مرتاح لا مره ولا حماره عايش حياتي بالطول وبالعرض
سيف: أحسن لك , خلاص يالغالي ماقصرت أنا بنتظر المغدي يخلص وباخدها معي
راشد: جبناها خل نتطمن عليها وأنا ماوراي شي بكره عبود اللي بيداوم أنا الشاهد عشان كذا بكره ماراح أداوم
سيف: ههههههههههههههههه لاتذبحني والله أني مو قادر ع سوالفكم
في نفس المكان في إنتظار النساء , هنادي: مساكين والله يتعبون
حنين: الحين أنا في التطبيق أمي وخواتي مو راضيين أطبق في قسم الولاده
هنادي: أيه مايصلح مجنونه أنتي , خليه إذا ولدتي بعدين طبقي
حنين: هو القسم الوحيد اللي ماطبقت فيه , لمى طبقت فيه قبلي شكلها بعد بتتخصص قبلي
هنادي: الله يسهل عليك يارب , أكيد ماتوقعتي أنك تحملين
حنين: ههه أيه حتى تضايقت في البدايه بس في نفس الوقت فرحت نعمه من ربي
هنادي: أنا كنت في ثالث ثانوي حملي بشوق ولا كملت بس الحمد لله الأطفال شمعه في البيت حتى لو زهقونا وتعبونا
حنين: أي والله حتى الوليد أخوي أحسه أكثر واحد متحمس مع أني مساكين أخواني ما أجلس معاهم مثل أنهار
هنادي: ع النفسيه أنا أميل لأخواني الصغار أكثر من الكبار
راشد ينادي من برا: أم شوق
هنادي راحت تشوفه: هلا
راشد: خلاص خلصت البنت نادي ع أم يوسف
هنادي: يلا أم يوسف نشوفك ع خير
حنين: الله يسلمك وأسمحي لنا
هنادي: لاشدعوه رنوش بنتنا أنتي أسمحي لنا
حنين: مسموحه يالغلا نشوفك ع خير
هنادي: الله يسلمك , وأنتي من أهله
حنين اللي صارت جنب رانيه: خير حبيبتي سلامات
رانيه: الله يسلمك بس تعبت شوي
سيف وهو يفتح لها باب السياره: أكيد من الرقص
رانيه: ههه زين أنك عرفت"رانيه وهي تمسك يدة الباب بتفتحه طلع الدم من مكان أبرة المغدي ولعوزت ثوب سيف ويدة الباب"
عقب ما وقف الدم , سيف: الله يغربلك لعوزتينا
رانيه: أهم شي سلامتي
حنين: ههههه وهي الصادقه حماتي
سيف: عاد مو تقولين لأمي الحين تجلس تبكي ولا بتخليك تنامين
رانيه: مجنونه أنا مابقول لأمي ولا لجدتي خليها إذا بردت السالفه بقول لهم وياذوبي ؟, يلا مع السلامه
سيف: بوصلك عند باب البيت تعالي أمشي معانا
رانيه وهي تمشي معاهم: حلاتها الواحد يمرض يحس أنه مهم
حنين-سيف: ههههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 2:30م في فيلا ناصر ...
عقب ماطلعو المعازيم كانو البنات يسولفون ...
ملاك: إلا رنوش طلعت من بدري
رزان: مسكينه تعبانه توها راجعه من جده راحت مع مرت أخوها
عهد: وفيصل ليه ما جا للحين ؟
رزان: شاف المعازيم تأخرو وهو تعبان نام في بيتنا مع فهد
دانا وهي تشيل الميك آب: الله يعينه
ملاك: وش رايك في فارس؟
دانا: تمام
عهد: هههههه أحلى شي أول مادخل الصاله
دانا: كان بودي أذبحه , هو يقول لي أنا إذا أستحيت أستجن قلت له تكفى عاد لاتستحي
رزان: هههههههه أجل قمتو تسولفون؟
دانا: شوي مو مره
ملاك: وش قال لك ؟
دانا: لا عاد ملوك مسختيها أتركي عنك هالسوالف وروحي ذاكري السبت عليك أختبار
ملاك وهي تتحرطم: مجالس المخطوبات خل أطلع بس لا يخربوني
عهد: ياخوفي بس أنتي اللي تخربينا
رزان: وش كنتي بتقولين لي قبل شوي
دانا: أشك أنه شافني قبل
عهد: أيه هو شافك مره في المجلس بس من زماااااااان
دانا: لالا مو هالمره يتكلم وكأنه شافني قبل يوم أو يومين
رزان: يمكن حلمان فيك
دانا-عهد: ههههههههههههههههههه
رزان: والله من حقه يتحلم شهر وشوي من وافقتي وتحاليل وسالفه وتوكم مالكين
عهد: بس فرق شاسع بينك وبينه الكل علق
دانا: أيه حتى لمن وقف جنبه فيصل , فيصل ع طوله طالع قصير قدامه ماشاء الله
رزان: لوين يوصلك ؟
دانا: أممم أقل من كتفه شوي يعني عند صدره تقريباً
عهد: هههههههه دانوه من الحين قستي؟
دانا: هههههههههههههههه بلا نذاله بس عشان الصور تعرفين غصب نقيس
رزان: يلا قومي نامي وراك جلسه عشان تروحين بيت عيالك
دانا: بودي تكونون معاي أول مره صعبه
عهد: معاك رنوش ماراح تقصر وجهان وعبوره
كالعاده البنات بدلو ملابسهم وجلسو كل وحده ع سريرها سوالف وضحك لحد ماطلعت الشمس ...
دانا: بعرف بس وش السحر ماتحلى السوالف إلا إذا تسدحنا
عهد: أقول قومو بس الحين أكيد بابا طالع للدوام خل نسلم
رزان راحت عند الدرج: ترى فيصل وفهد تحت
دانا: خلاص شكلي بنام
عهد: لايكون تستحين من فهد؟ , ع فكره قبل شوي كان يبي يبارك لك بس كان فارس لسه موجود
رزان: يلايلا لبسي عبايتك أنا ببدل ملابسي لا يتروع فيصل
عهد ورزان بدلو ملابسهم لبسو برمودات وتيشرتات ودانا لبست عبايتها عشان فيصل وفهد تحت , البنات سلمو وجلسو يسولفون ...
فهد: مبروك دانا
دانا: الله يبارك في عمرك
رزان: هااا دانا أشتكي؟
دانا: ههه
فهد: وش مسويه العروسه ؟
رزان: مستحيه منك
فهد: لالا دانا تستحي مني ماشاء الله , ماشاء الله
فيصل: معذووور ياولد الخال أول مره تشوف دانوه مستحيه
عهد: ههه حرام عليكم طول عمرها أختي خجوله
فيصل: أنا ماصدقت أنها خجوله إلا الأمس
ناصر: ها بابا عجبك فارس ؟
الكل ضحك ع السؤال: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا وهي محمره وتبتسم: أيوه تمام
فيصل: مين أحلى أنا لو فارس
دانا: أمممممممـ
رزان: فصول ترى أنت تستلمها وبعدين بتنتقم مني أنا
فيصل: أفاااااا
رزان: ههه أمزح بس ما أرضى ع الغاليه توئم روووحي
فيصل: أخ بس لو دانوه مو أختي كان فنيتها من الوجود
دانا: وش هالغيره ؟!
فضيله: لاتخافين شوي وفارس يغار من رزان , الله يخليكم لبعض
الكل: آآمـــين
ناصر: إلا ملوك وينها ؟
البنات: نايمه
رن جوال دانا وأرتبكت وأحمرت وقامت ترد , والكل سوو فوضه ووناسه وزغاريت وصلوات ...
دانا وهي طالعه للحديقه: لابس كنت جالسه أفطر........لا الحمد لله خلصت.........يعافيك"وتمو يسولفون لحد ما أتفقو نهاية المكالمه أن فارس بيمر دانا الظهر عشان تتغدى في بيتهم"
بعد الفطور تفرقو .. البنات وفضيله راحو ينامون وناصر راح الشركه وفيصل وفهد فالينها طلعات ووناسه بما أن اليوم خميس ...
دانا..جلست من الساعه 11ٍالصباح عشان أستعد وكانت رزون جالسه وساعدتني بعدها صليت وأستعديت ياذووبي خلصت طوالي وصل فارس ركبت مع فارس السياره أفترينا شوي بالسياره وأحنا نسولف وبعدها رحنا بيتهم أمممـ أرتحت كثييييير الحمد لله رب العالمين كانو يعاملوني مثل بنتهم حتى عمي أبو تركي ماتغطيت عنه بعدها رجعت البيت وأنا مبسوطه ورزان وعهد متحمسين للسوالف وأنا أسولف معاهم لكن كان حاز في نفسي أن أفراح حماتي مو متقبلتني ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 7:17م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
جاسر بعد ماسلم: وش ماخدين لفروس أنتو ؟
أم تركي: ماخدين له بنت ولا كل البنات
جاسر: في ذمتكم هذي مو في متوسط
عبير: هههههههه لا في سنه أولى جامعه
جاسر: شفتها في السياره مع فروس أبد ماتبين صايرين الفيل والنمله
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم فارس: صلِ على محمد وآل محمد لا تحسد ولدي
جاسر: اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد , بس عن جد كنت أستهبل فاتح شباك سيارة فروس أنحرجت أنها معاه ما أنتبهت لها وقسم
رانيه: وش فيك خالي متعجب تحسين نسل
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: وأنت وس لك تقز في بنت الناس
جاسر: لاحول أقول ما أنتبهت لها هذي تقول لي تقز , عمك أصمخ
رانيه: لا خالك هههههه , قوم بس روح مع بنت أختك المول بكره بتروح عنك جده
جاسر: تصدقين كسرتي خاطر قومي قومي
رانيه: هياااااااااااا أحبك خالي قومي قومي عبوره
جاسر: لاحول متى بتعقل هالبنت هي معزومه وتجيب معاها معازيم
عبير ورانيه ركبو يستعدون وهم يستهبلون ...
رانيه: تصدقين للحين ظهري يوجعني
عبير ناظرتها بنص عين: أتحداااااك يوجعك
رانيه: وليه ان شاء الله وش شايفتني ؟!
عبير: يقولون فارس الغفله ذلك ظهرك وقفل لك عبايتك ووصلك لعند السياره وهو حاملك ع أكتافه
رانيه: بل بل بل !! وهالإشاعات ؟!
عبير: والله هذا اللي سمعته
رانيه: لهدرجه صرت مشهوره وقامو الناس يطلعون علي أشاعات
عبير دفتها بكوعها: خاويني خاويني كيف شكله حلو ؟
رانيه: أمممـ أنتبهت له أبيضاني وعريض مثل فروس بس أقصر وبس هذا اللي أنتبهت له
عبير: حلفي بس هذا اللي أنتبهتي له ؟
رانيه: وقســــم أقول لك كنت تعباااااااانه مو قادره أفتح عيني
عبير: خلاص خلاص كل هذا وتقول بس قزت الولد قز وتقول لي وبس
رانيه: عبيروه لاتفتحي مخي ع أشياء غلط ياذوبي أقدر ع جده خل أخلص دراسه بالأول وبعدها يصير خير
عبير: أووووووه الظاهر لشوفته تأثير إيجابي ع عقلك ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
رانيه: عبيروه أعقلي هاا
عبير: بس تصدقين رنوش حتى لو أنتي ماقزيتيه أكيد هو قزك
رانيه: لاحووووول أقول لك كان داير وجهه وين ينتبه لي
عبير: يعني أنتي كنتي تناظرينه ؟
رانيه ضربتها بالشنطه ع وجهها: الكلام وياك ضايع الحين هذي الخاله لو كل الخلات مثلك كان ماظل حد صاحي في هالدنيا
جاسر: بتجون لو أغير رايي ؟
عبير-رانيه: لالالا خلاص جايات جايات
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-ملكة دانا اللي كانت أول فرح بعد وفاة المرحومه كان حلو صحيح بس صعب ع الأهل أول فرح بدون وجود الغآليه , واللي صارت بارت كامل بسبب كثرة الأحداث فيها ...
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووو على البااارت الحلووو
            تحياتي,....

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عوآإآإآإفـي غنآتي ع المرور

لا عدمتكـ يارب ,,’’

’’,,

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الحادي والثلاثون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-فهد وسفرته المفاجئه لكندا يكمل الماستر
-مرت شهرين سريعه ع أبطالنا أغلبهم كانو مشغولين بالدراسه
-الإختبارات النهائيه ع الأبواب<<بالتوفيق للجميع
-زواج رزان وفيصل راح يكون بعد شهرين
تابعونا))
ياغربة الأيام ياحيرتي بدونه
شلون الجفن له ينام؟!
ومفارق عيونه؟!
ياغربة الأيام ياحيرتي بدونه
شلون الجفن له ينام؟!
ومفارق عيونه؟!
يكفي حبيبي بعاد والفرقه ما تنراد ..
صدق الدمع لو زاد مايرجع الغالي ..
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 3:40م في فيلا ناصر ...
دانا..كنت راجعه من الجامعه أختبرت ومو متأكده إلا من ثلاثه أسئله والباقي السنه الجايه بينزلوهم مناهج مطوره خخخ سألت ماما عن الغداء وركبت أبدل ملابسي دخلت جناحنا رحت غرفة ملوك ذكرت ان اليوم حفل تخرجهم من الأمس وهي رايحه مع حور تشسور شعرها ومصحيه عهد من الصباح تحط لها ميك آب ناعم وتفك لها شعرها سكرت باب غرفتها , رحت لغرفة عهد شفت الأنوار مبنده إلا نور الثريه الأصفر ونور الشمعه اللي جنبها , أكيييد تكلم فهد ...
رفعت عنها البطانيه لفت وجهها عني: لاتقوليييييييييين نايمه ترى أذبحك خاطري فيك يالدبه صار لي يومين ماشفتك
عهد أنقلبت ع الجهه الثانيه وقالت بصوت مبحوح: دانا تكفيييين أبي أنام
دانا لفت وجه عهد لها أنصدمت من وجهها محمر وعيونها منتفخه: عهووود تبكين ؟؟!!
عهد: لا , أبي أرتاح شوي
دانا: والله وأنا حلفت ما أطلع إلا وأنا عارفه وش فيك , تكلمي فهد فيه شي ؟
عهد: لا
دانا: دوختي راسي قولي لي وش فيك ؟
عهد: مافيني شي
دانا: ترى أكره صفه فيك أنك سكيتيه وكل شي تكتمينه في قلبك ياخي أنا أختك فضفضي
عهد: بس كذا ماشفت نفسي إلا أبكي
دانا: ههههه يعني فراغ عاطفي ؟
عهد ودموعها تطيح بصمت: تخيلي لو أنك ماتشوفين فارس شهرين وأربعة أيام ؟
دانا ضمتها: بعد قلبي أختي , يعني زعلانه عشان فهد وحشك ؟؟ خلاص يالغاليه مايهمك كلها كم شهر وهو عندك
عهد وهي دموعها تطيح: وتتوقعين كم شهر قليله خلاص زهقت من كل شي مالي خلق شي حتى المذاكره أغصب نفسي عليها
دانا وهي تلعب بخصل شعرها: يرجع لك بالسلامه إن شاء الله , أنتي الحين خلي همك في دراستك لاتنسي أنك ثالث لازم تجيبين نسبه ولا ترى كلنا بنزعل منك
عهد: لا إن شاء الله بترتفع نسبتي
دانا: إن شاء الله ترتفع أهم شي ماتنزل حتى لو ظلت نفس ماهي 97,16% مو شينه
عهد: بس نفسي أنها ترتفع أنصدمـــــــت لمن عرفتها الفصل الدراسي الأول
دانا: حبيبتي لازم مع الخطوبه والإنشغال زين منك , بس عن جد حلوة نسبتك حاولي ماتنزل
عهد: إن شاء الله
دانا: طيب ليه التكشيره أبتسمي
عهد ابتسمت: دانوه مالي خلق , توه مقفل من عندي فهد
دانا: حركات أخباره ؟
عهد: تمام
دانا: تصدقين تسألني عمتي وين يدرس خطيب عهد ؟ قلت لها أنه يكمل الماستر في كندا ولاية ترن تو , جاسر يقول لي الله يهداك ياخالي أمي مابتعرف ترن تو قولي ترن ترن بتفهمها
عهد: هههههههههههههههههه , وكيف علاقتك بخيلان فارس؟
دانا: بس أسلم , لكن جاسر غير يعدني مثل أخته ساعات أكون في المطبخ وهو في الصاله يسولف معي ع خفيف
عهد: حلوو , بس عاد ما أحب المبالغه
دانا: ههه لاتحاتين أصلاً ما أسولف معاه إلا إذا كان فارس معاي يعني نسولف جماعي
عهد: أحسن , تتغطين أو لأ ؟
دانا: عهدووو أرحمي حالك توك تسأليني هالأسئله صار لي شهرين مخطوبه وبعد 5شهور زواجي
عهد: ههههههههههه شسوي مشاغل الحياه
دانا: مشاغل الحياه لو فهد شاغلك ؟
عهد: أممممـ شوفي أنا وحده تدرس ثالث علمي طيب وتجهز لزواج بنت خالها وأخت خطيبها ومرت أخوها اللي هي رزون طيب وخطيبها مسافر ومكالمات طيب ....
دانا: بل بل بل خلاص لاتكملين عذرناك
عهد: زين أنك عذرتيني , متى تخلصين أمتحانات ؟
دانا: آآآآآآه لاتقلبي المواجع الأربعاء يعني بعدكم بيومين
عهد: الله يعينكم هذا وباديين قبلنا , إلا صحيح اليوم الثلاثاء لو الأربعاء؟
دانا: الثلاثاء , أستعدي ياحلوووة السبت إختبارات أتركي عنك كل شي يشغلك
عهد: فهد حضرته حاكم علي أول المكالمه لازم يسألني كم درس بقى لك بالأمانه؟ إذا قلت له يقول لي ذاكر كم درس وأتصلي علي
دانا: هههههههههههههههه بس تصدقين أحسن كذا أثنينكم تدرسون وكل واحد يشجع الثاني ع الدراسه
عهد: الحمد لله , ليه مانزلت معك رزون ؟
دانا: تعرفينها يعني فيصل موجود في البيت تستحي  , ولازم بتجلس مع خالي ع الغداء
عهد: تصدقين أحيي في رزون ثقلها تحسينه بحدود يعني حلو لوحده مخطوبه مو حلو الوحده 24ساعه لازقه في خطيبها
دانا: ههه ع قولها إذا كل يوم نزلت معاك شاللي بيتغير ع فيصل بعد الزواج , مع أني ودي أزنطها بس كلامها يقنعني
عهد: تعجبني حماتي , أخبار شقتك ؟
دانا: تمام للحين ماطلع شكلها بعدها طابوق وأسمنت
عهد: هههههههه نيا لك ياحبيبتي
دانا: مع أني ما أأيد أن الوحده تسكن مع أهل زوجها باستثناء رزون , رزون غير بنتنا قبل ماتاخد فيصل , بس لمن شفت طيبة عماتي وحمواتي أقتنعت وبذات أن عبور بتكون جنبنا وكل أسبوع تقريباً رنوش بتكون موجوده
عهد: الله لايغير عليكم , أنا أقول لفهد بس غرفة النوم نأثثها مو مهم باقي الشقه والله عادي عندي , كذا ولا كذا البيت مافيه حد بس أنا وفهد وخالي ورزون بتتزوج قبلنا
دانا: أحسن كذا تكبرين في عينه , بس بعد حلو تكون لك حريه شخصيه
عهد: خلاص الشقه كامله لي بس أتخيل في المستقبل طول الوقت بكون تحت بس وقت النوم وكذا بنكون في الشقه
دانا: بس عاد تعلمي تطبخين ترى خالي مايمشيه أكل المطاعم
عهد: هههههه حتى لو ماطبخت الوالده مابتقصر , لا أكيد بتعلم بس عقب ماتستقر أوضاعي
دانا: صحيح أتفقنا أنا ورزون بما أن بيتهم فاضي ننام معاها وناخد كورسات للطبخ
عهد: ههههههههه الله يستر ع خالي مسكين , بس الحين الإختبارات ع الأبواب
دانا: عاتي عاتي وش دعوووه يعني نسوي شغل تعاوني في البريكات بس نطبخ وباقي الوقت كل وحده تذاكر في مكان
عهد: يعني نسوي أحتلال لبيت خالي عز الله مابيوصل فهد إلا ويبي للبيت تأثيث من جديد
دانا: هههههههههههههههه تصدقين مافكرنا في هالفكره إلا عشان نتشجع للمذاكره فكري في رزون محد معاها بالنسبه لي أنا أنتي وملاك في البيت تذاكرون أحس أن في حد يشاركني فاللي أنا في بس رزون محد معاها غير خالي
عهد: صحيح , بس شرط أنا أنام في غرفة فهد
دانا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياخطيييييييييييييييره , ورزون تحب تجلس آخر الليل في المجلس اللي كانت تصلي فيه عمتي الله يرحمها
عهد: الله يرحمها , بجد هذاك المجلس من أدخله أشم فيه ريحة عمتي
دانا وهي تتثاوب: الله يرحمها , ياهذاره توني جايه من الجامعه ماخليتيني أنام الأحد وراي إختبار
عهد: ههه ياحلو الهذارين يسلوون ويضيعون الوقت
دانا: يلا بقوم أنام عشان الليله بذاكر
عهد: ماعليه بتذاكرين قولي بتطيرين مع فارس
دانا: ههههه أفكوووورس بس بجد رجعتنا بذاكر
عهد: يلا موفقه , فيصل بعد ناوي يطلعنا بكره أنا وملكو عشان تنفتح نفسنا للمذاكره
دانا: كاسر خاطري أخوي هي رزون مابدت المقاطعه بس خففت ومتطعطع كيف لو تبدي المقاطعه ؟!!
عهد: خخخ كان ينتحر أخوك مره وحده
دانا: لا أزيدك من الشعر بيت تقول رزون بعد الإمتحانات خلاص بتبدأ تقاطع حتى بيتنا مابتجي إلا عشان الشقه , طبعاً أنا ماقصرت سويت لي إقامه في بيت خالي لحد ماتتزوج قلت لفارس شوووف بيت خالي مثل بيتنا مافرقت عندي ومافي أولاد فلا تستغرب أي وقت تتصل لي تلقاني نايمه عندهم
عهد: ههه تعجبيني , تعليمات أم شوق هاا
دانا: أفااا عليك من أول أسبوع قلت له أني ما أتغطى عن أولاد عماتي
عهد: حلووو بس أهم شي ما أعترض ؟
دانا: قال لي إذا كلهم مايتغطون عادي قلت له بس اللي في عمرنا ومها أختي والباقي يتغطون قال لي أوكي
عهد: أحسن يعرف عنك كل شي عشان تتفاهمون من البدايه
دانا رفعت أكتافها: ومنكم نستفيد !!
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 6:33م في شقة ضاري ...
ضاري اللي توه راجعه من العمل: إلا شهوده وإياد وينهم ؟
أمل: شهوده تذاكر ومو راضيه آخد إياد نيمته عندها
ضاري: ياحليلها شهود وش قد تحب إياد , مدري كيف بتقدر تتركه إذا تزوجت
أمل: مو الحين تتزوج وش دعوه خليها تخلص دراسه مسكينه طول الوقت تذاكر في غرفتها عشان تجيب نسبه
ضاري: لو أقول لك ماتصدقين
أمل: قول أسمعك
ضاري: تخيلي أن أعمام شهد طول الفتره اللي راحت للحين مفزعين لي الدنيا يبون يزوجون شهد؟!! , أنا واقف في طريقهم قلت لهم أني مو عجزان عن البنت وخلها تكمل دراستها وو....
أمل: مع أحترامي بس أحس العقول اللي تنظر للأشياء السطحيه وكلام الناس ولا تفكر في مستقبل البنت ماتعجبني وشهد لاهي أول وحده ولا آخر وحده تفك خطبتها معقدينها عشانها فكت , صحيح أن هالشي صعب علينا وعليها والمجتمع مو متقبل هالشي بس قضاء الله وقدره هذا نصيبها مانقدر نغير شي .. ضاري عاجبك كلامي أو لأ ؟
ضاري ابتسم: ع راسي عن جد هذا اللي أفكر فيه , بس بعد في شي ثاني
أمل: بعد ؟!!!
ضاري: بسام خطب مني شهد للمره السادسه
أمل: لاحول , تدري ع السالفه اللي قلتها لي يمكن أحياناً أعذره بس بعد ماله حق المفروض يناقش خطيبته يتأكد منها مو يسوي سواته
ضاري: والله وأنا بعد محتار حدي , المسأله صعبــــــه مو مثل مايتوقعها بسام أنا صارحته قلت له أهلك عقب ماجونا يترجون شهد عشانها ترجع لك ومارجعت لك تتوقع بيرضون يخطبونها لك مره ثانيه؟!! ثانياً شهد ع اللي شافته منك تتوقعها توافق عليك؟!! ثالثاً أبوها ع المبلغ اللي ضغط ع نفسه عشان يعطيك وياه حق الطلاق الخلعي والضيقه اللي صارت له ع هالسالفه وأنه شاف حال بنته تتوقع أنه يأمن عليها معاك مره ثانيه
أمل: بجد المسأله صعبه , أنت بغض النظر عن هالأسباب وش رايك في الموضوع ؟
ضاري: مدري يا أمل الحين الولد خوش ولد , أصلاً لو حد يدري أنه خطب شهد ولا وافقت عليه بيطلع كلام ع شهد نفسها
أمل"لهدرجه تغير": طيب أنت تقدر تقنع شهد بس ع أبوها وأعمامها
ضاري: تعرفين شهد متحسسه من مسألت الزواج قلت أنا ما بتدخل في هالموضوع لاتفكر أني مستثقل منها أو شي وأنا قلت لبسام بعد الإختبارات أخطب شهد من أبوها مهما كان فأبوها موجود
أمل: وأنا بعد أوافقك خلك بعيد , إذا سألتك شهد عن رايك قول لها رايك وبس
ضاري: يلا الله يسوي اللي فيه الخير
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه  1:41م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
هنادي: وليه إن شاء الله البنات ماشرفو ؟
فضيله: دانا بتطلع مع فارس وعهد وملاك عجزت وأنا أصحيهم
ريهام: ورزون طبعاً معسكر معاها فيصل فوق
فضيله: ههههههه أيه , ملوك الأمس حفل تخرجهم رحت معاها المنتجع ماوصلنا إلا الساعه 11وشوي بالليل
رؤى: واااو يعني طولتو , بس بجد متفرغين السبت أختبارات وهم مسويين حفل التخرج الثلاثاء قبل الإختبارات
فضيله: لاوالله المدرسه سوو لهم حفل التخرج قبل ثلاث أسابيع هذي رحله البنات مسويينها واللي يحب يحضر من المعلمات
مها: خوش والله , وكيف الوضع عندهم ؟
فضيله: تبين الصراحه ماعجبني بس ماحبيت أكسر خاطر ملاك أهم شي هي أنبسطت
مها: الحمد لله , بس أحسن أنك رحتي معاها لاتتضايق تخيلي رحتي مع خواتي وهي ماتروحين معاها
فضيله: بس بصراحه فرق حفل تخرج دانا ورزان اللعام وعهد السنه حتى أنا أنبسطت
هنادي: لازم عمــه بنات متوسط مراهقات
فضيله: يكبرون ويعقلون , يلا بروح أشوف رزان وفيصل إذا يبون غداء
ريهام بمزح: طقي الباب قبل لاتدخلين عمتي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله أستأذنت ودخلت سلمت عليهم وسولفت معاهم بعدها قالت: الحين تحبون تتغدون ؟
فيصل: أيه أنا جاي من الداوم تعبااااااااان وبطني لازق في ظهري
فضيله وهي تأشر ع عيونها: من عيوووني
فيصل مسك يد رزان وباسها وقال وهو يناظرها: بس أنا أبي من يدك
فضيله أستحت وقالت تستأذن: يلا أخليكم تاخدون راحتكم
بعد ماطلعت فضيله , رزان وهي معصبه: فيصل وش بتقول الحين عمتي؟
فيصل وهو يقرب منها: مابتقول شي حلآلي ولا أنتي عندك أعتراض
رزان: بس مو حلوة قدام عمتي , فيصل والله مستحيه من عمتي مابي أنزل وأحط عيني بعينها
فيصل: خلاص وش رايك أنا أحملك ع الدرج
رزان: كان أرميك من الشباك مره وحده
فيصل: هههههههه ياشريره , أهون عليك ؟
رزان: لا
فيصل: طيب ناظري عيني
رزان: بقوم أساعد عمتي
فيصل: هههههههههههه أمووووت في مرتي الخجوله , بنزل معك
رزان: أوكي بس بدون حركات
فيصل يتفلسف وهو يشبر: بصراحه يارزان بدون حركات يعني يبي لها شغله يعني يعني لازم ضمان عشان ماتصير حركات قدام حد
رزان حطت صبعها عند فمها: أمممـ يعني كيف ضمان ؟
فيصل: عطيني بوسه قبل ننزل
رزان باسته بسرررعه وتقدمت عنه ع السلم وهي تضحك: هههههههههه
فيصل وهو يلحقها: أوريـــك
مها تناظرهم وهم يناقزون ع السلم: عز الله أستخفو أخوي وبنت خالي وش رايكم أجيب ريان يركض معاكم
رزان راحت وراء مها: ههههههههه أخوك شرير خبيني عنه
فيصل: بتجين ولا ؟
رزان: أجي بس مثل ما أتفقنا
فيصل: تعالي "جت لعنده وطولي لف يده ع خصرها عشان لاتهرب"
مها: أستغفر الله "سوت نفسها متغطيه تستهبل وراحت وهي تضحك عليهم"
رزان..ياربي اليوم فصولي جايتنه حاله مو طبيعيه مستضرف حده وفلها بقوه حتى أناظر في لبسي أقول يمكن فيه شي غلط , حتى قبل شوي لمن كنا فوق كنت واقفه أشرح له موقف رماني ع الكنبه وهو يضحك الله يستر منه اليوم ...
فيصل: ترى اللي يسرحون يبي لهم بوسه تأدبهم" ولا حد له تقرب من رزان وباسها في خدها"
رزان بعد خمس دقايق أستوعبت كلامه وأنتبهت أنه باسها مسكت يده وراحت معاه المطبخ وسحبت له كرسي وجلسته: ماتقوم إلا إذا خلصت شغل
فيصل ببراءه: بس أبي أساعدك
رزان: تكفى أنت بس , أنا أبي أريحك ياقلبي توك راجع من الدوام
فيصل: بعد قلبي اللي تخاف علي , بس تعبك راحه
رزان: لاتخاف اليوم أريحك لأني أبي أذوق طباخك بكرا يقولون كنت طباخ وأنا ماذقت طباخك
فيصل: بل هذي اللي تقول تبي تريحني
رزان: ههههههه مو أنت تقول تعبي راحه أنا قلت لك اللي في قلبي
فيصل: ههه ولا يهمك كبســـــــــــه ملكيه لأحلى رزونه
رزان وهي تحط الصحون ع الطاوله: تسلم لي "جلسو ياكلون سوا في جوهم الرومنسي اللي يخالطه مزح ومناقر"
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
بعيد شوي عن رزان وفيصل في المجلس // وصل راشد وحطو له غداء من جديد وطبعاً كلهم ماخدين راحتهم لأنهم يمونون ع راشد ومايتغطون منه بس يتحجبون بستثناء رؤى أخته ...
هنادي: أخبار جده ؟
راشد بمزح: أفا عليك جده غير البنات غييييييير شكل
فضيله: أفا أفا أفا راشد
راشد: ههه أمزح يالغاليه , جده تمام والشغل أوكي بس ناقصني وجودكم
رؤى: تسلم , بس البيت ماينطاق حتى ريوف ماتسكت خالو رااااشد خالو راااشد
راشد وهو يبوس ريوف الجالسه في حضنه: ياقلبي هي بعد وحشتني , يلا هالأسبوع كله بداوم هنا
ريهام: وكيف نظامك الحين ؟
راشد: ع حسب أداوم طبيعي هنا وهناك بس لازم يومياً تطمن ع المحلات أنا وعبود هالأسبوع أنا بدوام في المحلات اللي هنا بشوف العمال وش يحتاجون وبضبط الوضع ويمكن أروح جده نهاية الأسبوع
فضيله: الله يوفقك يايما أهم شي مو تعب عليك ؟
راشد: لا بالعكس أحس براحه غير طبيعيه الحين ظروفي أستقرت
رؤى: دام ظروفك أستقرت بقت المره
الكل ناظرو تعابير راشد وقالو بصوت واحد: صادوووووووووووووه
راشد: ههههههه مصدقين أنكم صدتوني مو الحين
رؤى ترفع المكنسه اللي في يدها: وقسم بالله رشود"سكتت شوي وتنهدت: رشووود ترى طفح الكيل آخر أخو عندي ومابي أكون عجوز في زواجك
راشد: هههههههه تطمني بتكونين شابه وبترقصين إن شاء الله في الصيف بخطب
هنادي: مابقى شي ع الصيف ترى بس أسبوعين ندور لك مره من الحين ؟
مها: لحظه لحظه كيف تبي مواصفتها ووين تدرس وكم عمرها و........
راشد: بس بس بس بالعه مسجل , مدري أنا عادي عندي أي شي أهم شي وحده تحبكم وتحبونها وماتتكبر عليكم
ريهام وهي تصفق: عاش ولد خالتي وأخو زوجي وعم أولادي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
رؤى: هنادي أختك خوش بنت من زمان وأنا حاطه عيني عليها
هنادي: أختي ننتظر نتائج تحاليلها , بس أنا في بالي وحده بتعجبكم كلكم بس قبل صلو ع محمد
الكل: اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
هنادي: رنووووش
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
هنادي: بسم الله وش صاير؟
ريهام: هالبنت خفيفة دم بشكل غير طبيعي من يذكرون أسمها أذكر سوالفها وأضحك
فضيله: هههه حتى أنا , تصدقون كانت ع بالي
رؤى: حتى أنا
ريهام: حتى دانوه قالت لي عنها الأمس
مها: حتى أنا كانت ع بالي بس بصير عندنا جو فكاهي
راشد: بتخطون لي طارق العلي ع غفله
هنادي: هههههه مسخره أكثر من طارق العلي وداؤود حسين وعبد الناصر درويش وعبد الحسين عبد الرضا
رؤى: بالأحرى مسخره+مسخره=أنت ورنوش , الله يستر لو تاخدون بعض أثنينكم مسخره وماتخلون حد في حاله
ريهام: وافق شن طبقه
فضيله: ههههههههه الله يغربل إبليسكم ماسمعنا راي الولد
راشد: شقول بعد خلاص أنتو طبختو الطبخه وخلصتو , الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير
مها: يعني بالعربي نخطبها لك؟
راشد: لا مو الحين خلوها للخميس لأنها تخلص إمتحاناتها الأربعاء
ريهام ناظرت بعيون تلمع: وأنت وش دراك هااااااا؟
راشد: مو هي تدرس في جده ؟
الكل متحمسين يعرفون وش دراه: أيـــــــــه
راشد: اليوم الصبح كان معي في المحل المقاول حق بنات الشرقيه وقال لي
فضيله: تراها تدرس هندسة أجهزه طبيه
راشد: وأنا متخرج من الجامعه قسم هندسة كمبيوتر
هنادي: ياربي أحسهم لابقين ع بعض , هو مهندس وهي مهندسه هو ماعنده فيها وممسخر الدنيا وهي بعد
فضيله: الله يجعلها من نصيبك ياراشد خوش بنت , شوفي سبحاان الله ربك يدبر هي تدرس في جده بالصدفه راشد فتح له محل في جده يعني ظروفكم مناسبه لبعض
هنادي: هههههههههههههه تبون الصراحه أنا ماحطيتها في بالي إلا يوم تطيح في ملكة دانوه , وش رايك فيها رشود ؟
راشد: نفسها اللي وصلناها المستشفى؟!!
مها: لا أحلف أنك ماتدري
راشد: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: مايحتاج نوصفها رشود حافظها ومخلص
راشد: لا عاد مو لهدرجه بس يعني لمحتها
فضيله: ههههههه لاتذوب قلبي راشد قول أنك شفتها وخلاص
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:14م في سيارة فارس ...
دانا نزلت ع صوت المسجل عشان تتكلم ...
فارس: أعيوني وين تحبين نروح ؟
دانا: أمممـ تبي الصراحه خاطري نروح الدمام الشاطي مول نطلع منه نمر جرير اللي قباله باخد لي كم شغله وبعدها نروح الجديعي اللي جنبه نشوف الشغلات اللي عنده
فارس: هههههههه ماشاء الله يعني تبين تضربين ثلاثه عصافير بحجر واحد ؟
دانا: تقريباً بس طبعاً إذا ماعندك مانع
فارس وهو يلف الدركسون: أكيد ماعندي مانع , وش رايك بعد طلعتنا نمر مطعم لفانا ؟
دانا: هههههههههههههه عن جد صار هالمكان أستراتيجي , خلاص إذا كفى الوقت أوكي
فارس: ذاكرتي ؟
دانا: أيه أنا باديه قبل وخلصت لي كم درس قبل أطلع ورزون معسكره مع فيصل لمن أتصلت لي قلت في مجال يعني الليله نذاكر سوا أنا ورزان
فارس: وتدرسون نفس المناهج أنتي ورزان ؟
دانا: أيه بس مو كل المواد بس هالمره حالفنا الحظ بنختبر السبت ثنتيننا في نفس الماده
فارس: بالتوفيق ياربي , رجعتنا بتنزلين بيت خالك
دانا: أفكووورس لحد نهاية الإختبارات ناويين نسوي لنا قروب المخطوبات لتعلم الطبخ
فارس: ههه ما أقول إلا الله يستر ع أبو فهد , بس عاد كل يوم بجي آخد لي من طباخكم
دانا: لا عاد شوف ع حسب إذا عجبتني الطبخه أقول لك تجي تاخد لك وإذا ماعجبتني الله يعوضك خير
فارس: هههههه لاعاد هذا يسمونه غش
دانا: بكيفك بس إذا جاك تسمم غدائي مو تحطها فينا أنت تحمل المسؤليه
فارس وهو يبركن السياره: خلاص صار
دانا..نزلنا الشاطي تذكرت رزون مسكينه كرهت الشاطي لأن أول مره هزأها فيصل فيه خخخ , كالعاده فارس كل شوي يدور لي(غطي عيونك) الله يعين بس صرت آخد لي أرق لفه في السوق عشان لا أمشي وأطيح , تسوقنا في الشاطي وبعدها مرينا جرير خديت لنا أنا ورزون دفاتر مذاكره وأقلام بعدها مرينا الجديعي بس تفرجنا ع الأثاث والستاير وطلعنا مرينا في طريقنا ع مطعم لفانا نزل فارس يشتري العشاء وأنا جلست في السياره أشوف الأشياء اللي شريناهم دقايق ووصل فارس لأننا موصين ع العشاء قبل نوصل المطعم ...
دانا: لمن العشاء هالكثر ؟!!
فارس: مو بس أنتي تاكلين أخدت للبنات عشان الليله وأنتو تذاكرون
دانا: وربي كلفت ع عمرك , أكيد الحين فيصل شرا لهم عشاء
فارس: أعرفه فصول في الأكل ينسى كل اللي يعرفهم تلاقيه أكل ولا درى عنهم جوعانات لو شبعانات
دانا: هههههههههه حرام عليك , ترى حتى أحنا مانذاكر إلا في المطبخ
فارس: هههههههههه أشوفك كل ماجاك تسمنين
دانا: لاتتنطز علي بجد والله آكل أكثر منك
فارس: لا عاد ماتاكلين أكثر مني , أسألي فيصل تخيلي لمن كنا في فرنسا نتعشى بالثلاث الأربع مرات
دانا: ماشاء الله ماشاء الله , بالعافيه عليكم
فارس: بس الحين طبعاً قل أكلنا شغل وألتزامات
دانا..ظلينا نسولف لحد ماوصلنا بيت خالي سلمت ع فارس ودخلت ع البنات ...
دانا: بوووووووووووووووووووووووووه
ملاك وهي تركض لها من بعيد وتاخد عنها الأكياس: عنك عنك خيو"شمت ريحة العشاء: يااااااااااعمري أحبك
دانا: هذا فارس ما أدري أنه بيشتري لكم , ياقلبي خطيبي كريم
عهد: مااااااالت عليك فارس يذكرنا وأنتي أبد أمحق أخت
ملاك: لامشكوره ولا شي نشكر فارس أحسن لنا
دانا: لا بعد رقميه أحسن
رزان: هههههههه نحمد ربنا العشاء وصلنا ما رحتي فيه المجلس وقضيتي عليه , قولي لي وين رحتو ؟
دانا حكت لها عن طلعتهم بإختصار وبعدها قالت: تصدقين رزون أول مارحنا عند الشاطي ذكرتك
رزان: هههههههههههههههههههه لاتذكريني
عهد: وش سالفة الشاطي؟
رزان: صح عهود ماقلت لأنك بعدك ماتنخطبين
عهد: واللي يشوف دانوه يعني أنخطبت لمن قلتي لها
دانا: لأنك ياعمري أصغر مني , وبعدين أنا غير خازنة أسرار رزون أحم
رزان: لاشدعوه بعدين ثنتينكم مالي غناة عنكم لاسيما أنكم خوات الغالي وعهود مرت الغالي
ملاك: ياسلام وأنا في الزباله
رزان: لا ياقلبي هم أنتي لك معزه خاصه بعدين كلهم بيطلعون وبنظل أنا وياك في البيت
عهد: ههههههههه صايره مصلحجيه حماتي مأمنه مستقبلها من ورانا , يلا قولي السالفه
رزان: السالفه ومافيها أن أول مره هزأني فيصل في الشاطي , عاد طلعت من البيت ومستانسه كالعاده بنفسيه مفتوحه مضبطه الكحل والجلوس ولا بعد مستعجله وماتغطيت المهم ركبت السياره شفت فيصل ماتكلم ع الغطاء مشيتها قلت خل أريح هالمره نزلنا الشاطي تسوقنا وهم ماتكلم عادي عاد أنا مره فالتها رحت عند العربه اللي يبيعون فيها حلويات وأجرب الأنواع وأنقي لي ولكم ما أشوف إلا فيصل سحبني من يدي وهو معصب أنا ماتكلمت
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: هههههه ياحفله كملي كملي
رزان: ههه ولا ركبنا السياره بكل براءه أقول له وش فيك فيصل ؟ قال لي: حمار أنا أمشي معاك تخيلي لو واحد من أصاحبي شافك معاي مو متغطيه , بعدها رحنا بدون أسم خديت لي نقاب ماحبيت أقول له نقابي في الشنطه لايهزأني
عهد: قويه قويـه قويــه عن جد رزون مالك حق يعني لو تفيهجنا وماتغطينا لمن كنا صبايا وحتى الحين بس أهم شي مو مع رجالنا
دانا: أنتو كلكم تهونون إلا أنا فارس محرم علي حتى النقاب ولا لازم نقاب عليه غطاء ع قولته عيونك محد يشوفها غيري
رزان: هههههه صدق حفله ياكله ياخله , بس من جد من حقه عيون رماديه ورموش كثيفه ويشوفها غيره طبيعي راح يغار
دانا: مشكل وأنتي ماشاء الله أوسع من عيني بمرتين ما أشوف فصال حرم عليك النقاب
رزان: أنا عيني واسعه لكن مافيها لون أنا يبي لي أخلي فصال يتغطى ع العين العسليه
عهد: أطلــــــــــــــــع يالغيره .. أقول جب لا يخليك فيصل تتغطين بأربع لفات وعبايه راس وقفازات
رزان: تفتتفتف لا بسم الله علي اللهم لاحسد خليه كذا متوسط
الكل ع ردة فعل رزان: ععععععععععععععععععع
ملاك: سكتو سكتو بقول لكم خبر يسوى مليووووون
عهد: تكلمت بدوجارد البيت قولي يلا
ملاك: رشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود بيخطب
البنات بصوت واحد: هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا<<مو مستوعبات
ملاك: لو تدرون من تتفاجئون أكثر
عهد ضربتها ع راسها: تكلمي , دانا ضربتها من الجهه الثانيه: يلا قولي , رزان: كويكلي حمستينا
ملاك: طيب طيب , الظاهر أنها رنوش
البنات بصوت واحد: يــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
بدوء البنات بالتحقيق مع ملاك ونسو نفسهم , أنتبهت دانا للوقت صرخت: قووووووووووومو مذاااااااااااكره ضاع علينا الوقت
ملاك: وحده منكم تترجم لي البرقراف
عهد: ماعيله إذا ماعرفتي شي تعالي لأي وحده فينا يلا توزعووو
"تفرقو البنات كل وحده راحت تذاكر في المكان اللي يريحها"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 8:19م في فيلا أبو تركي ...
عبير..كنت منسدحه ع سريري تعبااانه كالعاده مخلصه أمتحانات قبل الناس رن جوالي ...
جاسر: ها عبور أخبارك الحين ؟
عبير: الحمد لله , تآمر بشيء؟
جاسر: أنزلي أنا تحت لو أركب لك ؟
عبير: لالا نازله باي "وصلت تحت لقت أم مشاري وأم تركي وجاسر وأم فارس , كالعاده بدون مقدمات قامت تناقر جاسر ...
جاسر: الشره علي اللي مناديك طسي يلا غرفتك
عبير: يمااااا شوفيه
أم تركي: أنا محد بيقضي علي غير هالإثنين
أم مشاري: ماعليك منهم يما , ماقلتي لي وش رايك في الموضوع ؟
عبير بلقافه: أي موضوع؟
أم مشاري: ومن متى صرت أمك!!
جاسر: كككآآآآآك ألقطي وجهك عبووور
عبير: لاحول خيو يعني لازم تشمتين العدوان فيني؟!
أم تركي: وأنا يمديني أقول رايي من هالإثنين جابو لي الصمرقع
سيف اللي توه داخل باس راسها: سلامتك يالغاليه من الصمرقع
أم فارس: هلاهلا بوليدي الغالي وين حنين؟
سيف: تسلمين خالتي , حنين في بيت أبوها معاها صاحباتها
عبير وهي تأشر لسيف بعنى خلاص أسكت: الله يوفق لها الله يوفق لها , كملي يماا
سيف: ههههه تعالي عطيني كف بعد , إلا وش صار ع موضوع رانيه
عبير!!: جسور قد سمعت سيف يعدل أسم رانيوه ؟
جاسر ناظر ساعته: أي والله اليوم الساعه تسعه إلا ربع
أم تركي: ياربي شسوي في هالإثنين نبي نتكلم مو عارفين
سيف: أنا أأدبهم لكم "ألتفت لجاسر وعبير: يلا طسو إجتماع مغلق ممنوع دخول الأطفال
عبير: أنا الشهر الجاي بكمل الـ22 بدخل الـ23
أم فارس: آآآخ وياليت مبين فيك
جاسر توه بيفتح فمه , قال سيف: جب أنت جحا سمحت لكم تجلسون"رسلت له عبير بوسه في الهواء بهبال ,خشن ملامحه وقال يكمل: لكن بشرط
عبير-جاسر: مواااااااافقين
سيف: جدتي الحين أقدر أقول الله يخلف عليك في أولادك , يلا أنتي وياه جلسه صحيه "جاسر وعبير تكتفو وجلسو كل واحد في زاويه مثل البزارين في الروضه"
سيف: ههههه شاطرين , "ألتفت لأمه: ها يما وش سويتو ؟
أم مشاري: أنا توها اليوم أم فيصل مكلمتني سولفت لي عن الولد وشغله و......
سيف: أنا بعد أبوي سألني عن الولد ماشاء الله عليه خوش ولد
عبير تساسر جاسر: جسور السالفه فيها خطبه "سيف عطاهم نظره أبتسمت عبير ببراءه وتكتفت وعدلت جلستها ولف سيف وجهه عنها"
أم فارس: راشد ماشاء الله عليه الكل يمدح فيه
عبير نطت تدور جوالها حطت الجوال في أذنها وقالت بحماس: ياغنااااااااااااااااتي ياغناااااااااااااتي أكييييييييد ماقدر يقاوووم السيقان البيضان "جاسر سحب الجوال وقفل الجوال"
أم مشاري عصبت: البنت ماتدري عن شي محد فتح لها الموضوع متفقين مانخبرها إلا بعد أمتحاناتها
عبير باست راس أم مشاري: سوري سوري خيه هذا من الحماس بس كملو إجتماعكم
سيف اللي يكتم ضحكه لأنه فهم قصد عبير: يلا أنت وياها جلسه صحيه بنكمل الإجتماع
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:22م في جده بالتحديد في شقة رانيه ...
رانيه تكلم نفسها بصوت مسموع: خرفت عبيرووه عن جد وش سيقانه وش بياضه هالخبله شتتكلم عنه!!
زميلتها سلمى دخلت المطبخ: خير رانيه ع بالي معاك حد
رانيه: كنت أكلم خالتي شكلها مخرفه خلصت الإمتحانات وخرفت
سلمى: يلا عقبال مانخلص إمتحانات
رانيه: مابقى شي الأربعاء أحنا مخلصين قبل صاحباتي اللي في الدمام وأخوي
سلمى: ههههههه الله يعينهم عليك
رانيه: ههه هم بعد ماقصرو فيني لمن بدأت أختبارات قبلهم
سلمى: يلا هذي الحياه يوم لك ويوم عليك
رانيه: أي والله , والبقر اللي تحت ماعندهم إمتحانات؟
سلمى: شنسوي بعد كل ماكلمناهم زادت فوضتهم
رانيه: هذول مو جايين يدرسون جايين يستهبلون ويشغلون أمة محمد عن الدراسه
سلمى: الله يعين
رانيه وهي ترد ع جوالها: لحظه حبيبتي أنتبهي للصلصه ع النار , هلا جسور أكلم صديقتي.........ههههه........والله جوعانه........وش سالفتها عبيروه...........أهاا شكلها نايمه بقووه............سلم عليها إذا صحت...........والله ممشيين مابقى علينا إلا أختبارين..............واحد الأحد وآخر شي الأربعاء................جميعاً.........سلم عليهم كلهم.........يسلمك خالوو..........مع السلامه يالغالي,
سلمى: غريبه ماطولتي
رانيه: مدري وش سالفته خالي بيكلمني بعد شوي
سلمى: يعني بعد شوي مابنشوفك
رانيه: هههههه الظاهر كذا لازم ناخد الأخبار منه
سلمى: ههه كان زين لو عندي خال قريب لعمري
رانيه: عندك أنا في جده صح ماتستحين قولي صديقتي رانيه هي حبيبتي وخالي وعمي وجدتي وأمي وحياتي كلها
سلمى: ههههههههههههه صديقتي رانيه هي حبيبتي وخالي وعمي وجدتي وأمي وحياتي كلها زين كذا ؟
رانيه: أيه أنا أعرف اللي في قلبك
سلمى: بقوم أذاكر لا أستجن ويضيع علي الوقت , تآمريني بشيء؟
رانيه: تسلمين بس إذا بتنامين عطيني خبر عشان لا أزعجك
سلمى: طيب , وش رايك نذاكر برا ع السلم
رانيه: يلا بس أنتي اللي تجلسين في السلم اللي عند طفاية الحريق
سلمى: هههه يامصلحجيه يلا
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 4:15م في شقة إيمان ...
إيمان وهي تحط المواعين بروعه: لايكون حد قال لها عن موت أبوها ؟
عبد اللطيف: لالا ماتدري حتى تلعب وتضحك وتذاكر , يعني الوضع عندها بقوه إيزي
إيمان: عبد اللطيف , أنا أفكر أقول لسديم عن موت أبوها
عبد اللطيف: أنجنيتي البنت عندها أختبارات ومشغوله
إيمان: خايفه ع بنتي لاتدري من برا البيت حزتها مدري أكون جنبها أو لأ
عبد اللطيف: خليها لبعد إختباراتها
إيمان: ما أضمن أنها ماتدري من المدرسه
عبد اللطيف: ثلاث أيام وأحنا نتناقش في هالموضوع , خلاص سوي اللي يريحك
إيمان..ولو أن الشي صعب علي أني أخبر بنتي بموت أبوها بس لازم تدري مصيرها تدري , طلبت من عبد اللطيف يكون معاي حتى لو ماتكلم كذا ولا كذا المتوفي أبوها ومتوقعه منها أي ردة فعل , وقفنا عند باب غرفتها كل واحد ينتظر الثاني يدخل تقدمت أنا وجلسنا نسولف معاها كل واحد مو عارف يفتح السالفه لين مافتح عبد اللطيف السالفه ...
عبد اللطيف: ياسديم أنا خالك وبحسبة أبوك والله يعوضك خير إن شاء الله وعظم الله أجرك
سديم ناظرت السقف وعيونها تلمع من الدموع مررت عيونها ع أنحاء الغرفه بعيون تايهه وقالت ببرود محد توقعه: الله يرحمه
إيمان اللي تفاجئت من برودها ضمتها: عظم الله أجرك ماما
سديم ودموعها متحجره في عينها بعدت عن أمها: أجرنا وأجرك , ماعليش ماما بكرا عندي أمتحان أبي أذاكر
إيمان هزت راسها وهي متضايقه ع حال بنتها: اللي يريحك "طلعت وطلع وراها عبد اللطيف"
سديم مسكت دفترها وقامت تكتب مشاعرها بشكل عشوائي: لماذا سقطتي يادمعتي ؟! أوجود الأب محاك من قبل ؟! هل أنستي ياعيني يوماً بوجوده؟! هل ضمك يوماً إلى صدره ؟! آآآآآآه وألف آآه خرجت من أعماقي , هل غير اليتم مسار حياتي ؟! فأنا عشت اليتم مند صغري قبل موت أبي "لاشعوري قامت ترسم خطوط عشوائيه ع الكلام اللي كتبته بقسوه لين ماتشقق الدفتر رمت الدفتر وجلست تبكي ...
سديم..مدري ليه أبكي يمكن عشان بداية الشهر يكلف نفسه يجيب لي المصروف بنفسه"ضحكت بسخريه"هذا الشي الوحيد اللي بفتقده , أو الرحلات اللي زييييين إذا جت في السنه مره آآآآه الله يرحمك ويسامحك يايبا ...
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
في نفس المكان بعيد عن سديم // في الصاله عند إيمان وعبد اللطيف ...
إيمان وهي تبكي: مدري مدري ياعبد اللطيف مايهون علي أشوف بنتي في هالحاله وأنا ساكته
عبد اللطيف: بعرف بس ليه تبكين؟! مو أنتي خايفه من ردة فعلها
إيمان: ياخوي أفهمني سكوتها مو طبيعي لو تصرخ تفزع الدنيا تكسر البيت ع راسي ولا تسكت كذا
عبد اللطيف: يعني أروح أقول لها تبكي ولا تذاكر ؟
إيمان: عبد اللطيف اللي فيني مكفيني خلني بروحي
أنهار اللي توها داخله قالت وهي تفسخ نقابها: أو ماي جد , وش صاير
عبد اللطيف دعم كتفه في كتفها وهو طالع: مدري عن خالتك
أنهار وهي تقرب لإيمان: ماي آنتي أمون شصاير ؟
إيمان: مدري مدري , بإختصار سدوم درت عن موت أبوها
أنهار: ياقلبي هي من قال لها ؟
إيمان: تكفيييييييين أنهار مالي خلق وقت ثاني أسألي اللي تبين
أنهار: أوكي أوكي , بس ماقلتي لي أخبارها سدوم ؟
إيمان: سدوم ساكته مدري شنو سبب سكوتها ردة فعلها مخوفتني يا أنهار
أنهار: أعذريها ياخالتي , أنتي لو تسمعين عن موت واحد شفتيه مره في حياتك في الشارع تذكرينه وتذكرين شكله وحركاته .. كيف لو الميت أبوها
إيمان وهي تمسح دموعها: بروح أتطمن ع بنتي
أنهار: بروح معك
إيمان..دخلت غرفتها لقيتها منسدحه ع طرف السرير والمكيف موجه عليها رفعت المكيف وغطيتها ,بست راسها وطفيت النور وطلعت ...
أنهار: هاتطمنتي ؟
إيمان: ماراح أتطمن إلا إذا صحت
أنهار: الله يعين , يلا عطيني الأغراض موسى ينتظرني في السياره
إيمان عطتها الكيس: يلا سلمي ع موسى وتعذري منه ع التأخير
أنهار: صدق ماتستحين طرده يعني الناس يقولون تفضلي
إيمان: ههه تفضلي
أنهار وهي طالعه بمناقرهم المعتاد: لالا خلاص أنطردت ماراح أدخل
إيمان ضحكت ع هبال بنت أختها ودخلت تكمل شغلها ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الحادي والثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-أبطالنا وحوستهم وزنقتهم مع الإختبارات
-عهد مع ثالث ثانوي وفراق فهد // فهد وسفره لكندا تتوقعون شاللي ينتظرهم ؟!
-بسام وتغيره للأحسن وإصراره ع خطبة شهد
-راشد وخطبته المبدأيه لرانيه , ورانيه مشغوله في الإختبارات وماتدري وين ربي حاطها
-سديم ووفاة أبوها وردة فعلها الغير متوقعه تتوقعون شنو سببها
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الثاني والثلاثون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-أبطالنا لازالو مشغولين كلن منشغل بشيء يشغله أصحاب الدوامات بالدوامات وأصحاب الدراسه بالإختبارات
-اليوم الأربعاء ورانيه أول وحده من أبطالنا تخلص أختبارات وراح تنزل الشرقيه
يعطيكم العافيه
تابعونا))
ع
م
ر
الغياب مايغير مافي القلوب
د
ا
م
القلوب إللي نعزها تعزنا
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:11م في المطار ...
رانيه فتحت الرساله قالت تكلم صديقتها: والله مدري وش فيهم كلهم صايرين طيبين
سلمى: ههه حرام عليك , ماقلتي لي من مين الرساله ؟
رانيه: من جسور خالي "قرأت لها الرساله وقالت: رديت عليه أترك عنك الرسائل تراني خست في المطار
سلمى: ههههههه ياويل قلبي ع صديقتي اللي ماتعرف تجامل
رانيه: إذا أنا في جده يحبوني خلني أجلس معاهم يومين يملون مني لكن خليني أتغلى
سلمى وهي قايمه تسلم ع رانيه وتتباوس معاها: أبري ذمتي حبيبتي حلليني وخلينا نشوفك في الإجازه
رانيه: مبرية الذمه محلله يالغلا وأنتي بعد خلينا نشوفك , وبشريني إذا ولدتي
سلمى: إن شاء الله
رانيه: لاتنسي إذا بنت سميها رانيه عشان تصير خفيفة دم مثلي
سلمى: ههههه إن شاء الله , تعالي نوصلك
رانيه وهي تناظر شاشة جوالها: لاعيوني ما أركب مع متزوجين , هذا هم وصلو"ناظرتهم: ماشاء الله الجيش كلهم جايين
عبير راحت تركض لرانيه مطنشه اللي معاها: الحمد لله ع السلامه رنوش
رانيه: الله يسلمك , جنبك نفرين سلمي عليهم
عبير سلمت ع سلمى: ووين النفره الثانيه ؟
رانيه: في بطنها
سلمى وهي منحرجه: فضحتينا رنوش
عبير: ههه ماتهون عن سوالفها رانيه , الله يتمم لك ع خير يارب
سلمى: إن شاء الله , يلا زوجي وصل
رانيه ودعت سلمى وراحت مع عبير السياره وجلسو يسولفون , جاسر اللي توه راكب: بل عليك كل هذي أغراض !!
رانيه: أهم شي سلامتي وبعدين نهاية السنه مفضيه الشقه
جاسر: خلاص آسف , الحمد لله ع السلامه
رانيه: يسلمك , وأنت وش جيبك عن حساب ثالث ثانوي
وائل: شسوي يا أختي أحبك وبعدين باقي لي ثلاث أيام وأخلص
رانيه: بالتوفيق , طبعاً عبوره الحلوة بتنام معي
عبير: أفآآ عليك كم عروسه"قرصها وائل وقالت بتلعثم: أأ رنوش عندنا
رانيه: مدري وش وراك , غريبه بتجين بيتنا بدون شروط وسين وجيم
عبير: خلاص إذا ماتبيني أجي لك
رانيه: لالا ياخي خل نطلع حرتنا خلصنا إختبارات وأنت جسور ما أوصيك بالطلعات الزينه
جاسر: آآآخ بس أنا المفروض يسموني السواق جاسر أنزلو بس
رانيه وهي تنزل: ههه وأنا وين أشوف لي خال مطيع مثلك
جاسر: أصبغيني باهلكلام يالمصريه
أم مشاري: أهووووو خل أسلم ع بنتي "ضمت رانيه"
جاسر يقلدها قبل لاتبكي: أهئ أهئ يابعد قلبي وحشتيني أهئ أهئ
أم مشاري ضربته ع ظهره: أستح أنا أختك الكبيره
جاسر وهو يتحرطم: وأنا دوم مهزأ أففف
بعد ماسلمت رانيه ع الكل قالت تستأذن: يلا باخد لي دش سريع وباجي أجلس معكم "ناظرت وائل: وعيال ثالث ثانوي خلهم يذاكرون
وائل تنهد عقب مارقت رانيه السلم: هالفضيحه عبيروه تعبت وأنا أرقع لها
الكل: ههههههه
سيف: وأنتو مخروشين تودونها معاكم المطار بتفضحكم
عبير: جب يلا جب خلني أعبر عن شعوري بنت أختي بتنخطب خل أفرح , أبو مشاري بتفاتحها في الموضوع ولا أنا أكلمها
أبو تركي: أنتي لو بكيفك جبتي الشيخ وملكتي فيها الحين
أبو مشاري: هههه خلها ترتاح
أم تركي: يلا عاد ملينا فاتحوها في الموضوع , ع ماتفكر والتحاليل من جد يمللون هالجيل
أبو تركي يناقرها: وأنا أقول عبور ع من مرجوجه
أم تركي تناقره: عليك
عبير وقفت بينهم بهبال: صلو ع النبي خلاص أنا طالعه عليكم أثنينكم
أبو تركي: ياللي ماتستحين
عبير وهي تسمع تهزيأهم ناظرت وائل وجاسر اللي يضحكون قرصت جاسر من القهر ...
جاسر: آآآخ يانحيسه
أبو تركي قلب التهزيئه ع جاسر: كم مره قلت لك لاتقول نحيسه
رانيه..نزلت وأبتسمت لمن شفت جمعة أهلي وأحبابي جلست جنب جدتي من زمان ماناقرتها خخخ ...
أم تركي: أتركي شعري يارانيه
رانيه: مقدر ع الحرير يجنن يارب أجيب بنوته مثل شعرك
أبو تركي يأشر ع رانيه بيده: تعالي تعالي أنتي
جت رانيه جنب أبو تركي وأبو مشاري وعبير وراها , أبو تركي يكلم عبير: وأنتي وش اللي جابك
عبير: أشجعها رافعه علم أنصر أخيك ظالم أو مظلوم
سيف: أعوذ بالله وش دخل الظلم وما الظلم تعالي الله يهديك بس
عبير راحت جنب سيف وهي تتحرطم وأذنها عند أبو تركي وأبو مشاري ورانيه ...
سكت أبو مشاري من المقدمه الطويله العريضه وقال أبو تركي يكمل: ماشاء الله عليك تدرسين وكبيره ومو ناقصك شي
رانيه وهي شارقه بالشاي: كح كح قل لا إله إلا الله جدي لاتحسدني
أبو تركي مل منها كل شوي تناقره: من زينك , المهم خطبك واحد مدري شسمه"ناظر جاسر: شسمه اللي خطب رانيه
جاسر وهو يضحك ع شكل رانيه اللي شربت الشاي كله دفعه وحده: راشد الـ*****
رانيه وكأنها تمون عليه قالت لا إرادي: رشووووووود
أبو تركي: بعده مايصير شي وتسمي الولد رشود ما أقول إلا الله يعينه إذا صرتي من نصيبه
رانيه أنحرجت من نفسها: يلا أنا نعست
عبير: تكفــــــــــــى جسور جيب الكاميرا تراها ماتحصل إلا في العمر مره رنوش مستحيه
رانيه ضربتها ع ظهرها: جب لا كف الحين
سيف: حتى وهي مستحيه تهاوش
أبو مشاري أشر لهم يسكتون: الولد خوش ولد ولا عليه كلام والكل يمدح فيه
رانيه تقاطع أبوها: بس بس ما أقدر أذوووووووب
أم تركي ضربتها ع راسها: شتذوبين أعملي أدب
سيف: أنا مستغرب هذي كيف بتعرسونها "شافها أستحت: تراه تقي نقي
عبير: ههههههه تقي نقي لايكون من المبشرين بالجنه
أبو مشاري: نفسي أشوفكم ماخدين الأمور بجديه
رانيه قالت بسرعه: خلاص راح أقول لك رايي , شوف اللي تشوفونه بس أبي أكمل دراستي في جده وأجي البيت كل أسبوع عجبه أهلاً وسهلاً ماعجبه أبناء منصور تارسين القصور"قامت ركبت غرفتها"
سيف ناظر الموجودين وهو يضحك: هههههههه في ذمتكم هذا وجه عروس الناس يقولون بفكر أسبوع وناس يفكرون شهر هذي في خمس دقايق قالت رايها
عبير: زمن السرعه ياولد أختي
أبو تركي: شسوي أنا تخيلو لو أرد ع الناس الحين بيقولون مرجوج
أم تركي: وش عليك أنت رد عليهم أهووو
أبو تركي: ما ألوم المرجوجين , قومي بس نروح البيت
جاسر تنهد: طبعاً السايق جاسر اللي بيوصلك
أم تركي: الله يخليه لي وأشوفه معرس قولو آآآميــن
الكل: آآميـــن
عقب ماطلعو بيت أبو تركي , أم مشاري: لاتردون ع الناس الحين خلو البنت تفكر من حقها
أبو مشاري: مابنقول لأ من حقها , بس هي اللي ردت من الحين
أم مشاري: أنتظرو لاتردون بروح أقول لها تفكر "ركبت غرفة رانيه لقتها مع عبير"
رانيه وهي تمسح دموعها: يعني شكلي كان يفشل ؟
عبير: لاياقلبي بس فاجئتينا بردك
رانيه وتشهق: وأنا وش يدريني أنهم يفكرون أسبوع قالو لي الولد زين قلت اللي تشوفونه مثل المسلسلات
عبير وهي تضحك: الناس يقولون بيصلون صلاة أستخاره ويتغلون شوي ناس يفكرون بالشهر وأنتي مره في زمن السرعه حتى مادريتي من ولده اللي خاطبك
أم مشاري دخلت وهي مبتسمه: فكري يايما لاتتسرعين
رانيه: زين متى أرد عليكم
عبير: بعد نص ساعه ولا أقول لك الحين , عن الهبال لازم تجلسين مع واحد من خيلانك أو أخوانك يعرف عنه كل شي يعلمك عن طريقة حياته وشغله و.......ألخ>>>
رانيه: لالالالا مابي مابي , شنو أنا بنت خجوله يتكلمون لي عن ولد أستحي
عبير: اللي بيستحي مثلك ولا لايستحي
أم مشاري اللي تعبت من بنتها: فكري زين يايما ترى الولد
رانيه قاطعت أمها: لاتتكلمي لي عنه أستحي , أنا قلت اللي يشوفونه أبوي وأخواني وخوالي وعمومي
أم مشاري تنهدت: براحتك , يعني هذا آخر كلام عندك
رانيه: أيوآ
عبير: يلا خيو ريحتنا من إنتظار رايها كفايه بننتظر التحاليل وتحديد موعد الملكه
أم مشاري: الله يسوي اللي فيه الخير , رانيه يما فكري ع الأقل لو بس شوي بكره قبل مايتصل أبوك يرد ع الناس برجع آخد رايك
رانيه: إن شاء الله "طلعت أم مشاري"
عبير..مقدر ع حركات رانيوه يمكن لو حد مايعرفها يقول أنها جريئه وماتستحي لكنها مستحيه خدودها حمران وهي تجادل عارفه أن كل هالهبال اللي سوته من الحيا ناظرتها ليقيتها سرحانه فطست ضحك مايناسبها ...
رانيه..مابي أحط في بالي شي ولا أشغل نفسي بتفكير خليتها ع ربي اللي يجي من الله حياه الله ماتفرق معي أهم شي أن الولد زين شنو بيكون ردي مثلاً لو ماقلت اللي تشوفونه؟ هذا ردي سواء الحين أو بعدين ليه أعقد الأمور , دعيت ربي أنه يسوي اللي فيه الخير والصالح لي سواء أن كان الولد من نصيبي أو لأ ...
عبير..ناديتها شكلها نامت ياربي وش فيها أنقلبت وين الفضول والقتله حتى ماعرفت من اللي خاطبها يلا بكره تعرف , أنقلبت للجهه الثانيه خل أنام أحسن لي ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
السبت الساعه 3:40م في فيلا عبد العزيز ...
رزان..تعودنا أيام الإختبارات ننام في بيتنا أنا وبنات عمتي , كان الوضع جداً إيزي لأن بابا في البيت معانا وعمتي يعطيها العافيه لازم يومياً تجي إذا ماسوينا غداء تجيب لنا غداء من عندهم وتتطمن ع مذاكرتنا وتشوف طلباتنا وخالي نفس الشي , وحتى فيصل مايقصر بس مايجلس معي كثير عشان أختباراتي وزواجنا قرب ...
ملاك: ماتحسون أن في شي مو طبيعي صاير
عهد: خد لك بدوجارد البيت , رنوش ردت ع موضوع خطبتها واليوم راحو للتحاليل وأكيد يتناقشون في هالمضوع
ملاك: لالا في شي ثاني
دانا: لا ثاني ولا ثالث , طيب ماتحسون أن كل شي صار بسرعه عكس خطوبتي
رزان: أي والله كل شي حار بحار بس أحسن , مللونا مدري متى بيملكون
عهد: أكيد عقب ماتطلع نتايج التحاليل
ملاك: صدقوني في شي ثاني مو بس موضوع خطبة رنوش , قومو معاي "البنات سلمو أمرهم لله وقامو مع ملاك"
عبد العزيز: هلا هلا ببناتي تعالو أجلسو
ناصر: أخباركم مع المذاكره ؟
البنات: الحمد لله
ملاك: وش هالإجتماعات من ورانا شاللي تخططون له ؟
فضيله: ههههه مايفوتكم شي , نفكر نسافر معاكم في الإجازه
البنات بصوت واحد: يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
دانا: ومن اللي بيرافقنا ؟
عبد العزيز: العائله الكريمه كلها بس فيصل مايقدر ياخد إجازه لأن إذا أخد إجازه الحين مايقدر ياخد إجازه لزواجه , وسلمان عنده شغل
ملاك: ماما طلبتـــــــــــــــــــــــــك بلييييييييييييز
فضيله: عيوني آمري
ملاك: أبي حور تروح معانا بليييييز
فضيله: ههههه تصدقين تونا نقول نبي نروح مع أهل فارس صرنا عائله وحده لكن أتوقع نسافر بعد ملكة رانيه وراشد
رزان: إن شاء الله تضبط التحاليل
فضيله: إن شاء الله , بكره الصبح بتطلع
دانا: ماشاء الله خطوبتهم حار بحار كل شي صار بالسرعه
ناصر: أنتو تقولون كل شي صار بالسرعه وراشد يقول مل وهو ينتظر
عهد: هههه لازم يمل من التفكير , إلا صحيح ماقلتو لي وين بنسافر ؟
فضيله: حالياً بس مكه والمدينه عشان زواج رزان وفيصل قريب
دانا: حلو , طيب مانبي نروح في السياره نبي طيران
عبد العزيز: أيوه طيران عن طريق جده لكن مافيه عن طريق الطائف
دانا: لكن عمتي تخاف من الطائره
ملاك: عااادي أم تركي شوي وتتعود وبعدين بتتشجع إذا شافت الكل بيروح
رزان: قلتو لهم ؟
فضيله: لا للحين مافاتحت حد في السالفه إن شاء الله بعد ماتطلع نتايج راشد ورانيه
عهد: حلو حلو بس كم عائله بنصير ؟
فضيله: هي الرحله اللأهل واللي يعز عليهم , حالياً أحنا وبيت أبو مشاري وبيت أبو تركي وعشان ملوك بقول لأم وافي
ملاك ضمت أمها: أحبـــــــــك ماما
رزان: ياااااااااي بتصير الرحله وناسه
دانا: أفا أفا مرت أخوي فيصل مو معانا وتقولين وناسه
رزان تأثرت: حقه فيه العافيه إن شاء الله بدعي له
عهد: خد لك هذي تقول بدعي له زين إذا خلاك تروحين
عبد العزيز شاف نظرات رزان حب يطمنها: لا كلمت فيصل إن شاء الله بتروحين معانا
دانا: تعورون القلب هذي فهد مو معاها وأنتي فيصل مو معاك
عهد: جب لانطرد فارس
دانا: هههههههههه حررررررررره
ملاك: لاتستانسين واجد تراه مابيصير معاك في غرفه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
دانا أنحرجت: نحاستك وتفكيرك الأسود
فضيله: إن شاء الله تطلع نتايج راشد ورانيه سهاله ولا يصير فيها غلط عشان بعد ملكتهم نسافر
رزان: ماعليه ع الليله الزينه وتحديد الملكه والحجوزات مو بهالسهوله
فضيله: لا تحاتين إذا ع الليله الزينه ترنا شفنا إن شاء الله بعد ماتطلع نتايجهم بأربع ليالي
دانا: ياربي وش هالخطوبه كل شي حار بحار
رزان: ههههه الله يتمم لهم ع خير يارب , ملوك وعهود حبايبي قومو ذاكرون بكره عندكم أختبار ولا ترى عهود أشتكي
بعد المناقر والهبال قامو ملاك وعهد يذاكرون والباقي ضلو يخططون للسفره ...
رزان دخلت غرفة فهد اللي جالسه فيها عهد: عهووود حبيبتي بكره عندك أختبار
عهد: لحظه شوي حبيبي , بس شوي رزان .. تعالي كلمي فهد
رزان: هلا حبيبي فهود............تمام الحمد لله........بخير ربي يسلمك.........ههههه عهود ثالث لاتشغلها ترى أشتكي عليك..............أحلف!! كذااااااااااااب..............ياقلبي عهود.......طيب بخليكم براحتكم بس لاتطول عليها بكره عندها اختبار............بيباااي,
رزان..عطيت عهود الجوال ياربي هالبنت وش قد كتووومه يومين مابيكلمها فهد ولا قالت لأحد لو ما فهد قال لي , الله يعينه فهد ويعينها ...
دانا مسكت رزان لاتصدمها: أنجنيتي رزووون
رزان وهي تجلس ع سريرها: ياربي دانوه أنا ماشفت ولا باشوف وحده كتومه مثل عهد أختك
دانا: ليه وش صاير بعد ؟
رزان: فهد عنده أختبار طبعاً كالعاده أيام الإختبارات مايرجعون شققهم بيجلس في الجامعه يذاكر ولا بيكلمها يمكن للإثنين أو حتى للثلاثاء
دانا: ياااااااربي , طيب أول مره أسمع يعني أور ردي يحمل معاه جواله ويكلمها
رزان: يقول دكتور حيوان متحلف فيهم ومانعهم من الجوالات وحتى الابتوبات
دانا: هو أحسن عشان تتفرغ عهود للمذاكره بس بتنشغل بالتفكير ع الله بس تجيب نسبه
رزان: إن شاء الله ماتنزل نسبتها , يلايلا قومي بكره وراك أختبار
دانا: وأنتي قومي ذاكري لبعد بكره
رزان: ههه المشكله مايمديني أتشمت بكره ماعندي أختبار وأنتي عندك بعد بكره العكس يوم لك ويوم عليك
دانا رفعت أكتافها: حـال الدنيآ
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 4:50م في فيلا خالد وسمانه ...
سمانه سجدت لربها شكر وقامت ضمت خالد بكل ماعندها وهي تبكي: خلوووووووووودي بصير أم
خالد مسح شعرها بحنيه: شفتي أن ربك مايضيع حد "جلسها ع الأريكه: لاتتحركين كثير ولا تتعبين البيبي
سمانه: إن شاء الله
خالد: شفتي أن أحساسي مايخب كم مره قلت لك خل نروح المستشفى بس أنتي ماتطيعيني
سمانه: ههههه فديت حبيبي "ردت ع جوالها وهي في قمة وناستها: أيه رجعت من المستشفى...........غدير بصير أم بصير أم............."ضحكت لمن سمعت صوت غدير تبشر الكل: هههههههه........خالد مبسوط........أبي أذاكر بس شسوي في أخوك وولده........ههه يلا حبيبتي أشوفك بكره ...
خالد سدحها ع حضنه وهو يمسح ع بطنها: سمسوم حبيبتي وش رايك أكلم المدرسه تختبرين في الإداره عشان لا تتعبين أنتي والبيبي؟
سمانه: لا ماله داعي كلها اليوم وبكرا وأخلص أختباراتي
خالد: مايخالف حبيبتي أبي أتطمن عليك
سمانه: تطمن غدور معاي في قاعه , أساساً مابي حد يعرف أني حامل من الحين
خالد: لاتصيرين عنيده يعكس ع نفسية البيبي
سمانه..ظل خالد يوصيني لين ماضاع علي الوقت وقمت أعيد ع مذاكرتي ع السريع بعدها أصر علي أنه يوصلني للمدرسه شسوي بعد عبدةً مأموره نزلت للمدرسه وأصر علي آخد معاي خداديه ووصى غدور أحطها وراء ظهري , سميت بالرحمن وقرأت آيات ودخلت القاعه غدور الدبه حطت الخداديه وراء ظهري ياربي أحس العالم كلهم يناظروني وش هالفضيحه ...
المراقبه: سمانه سمـانه سمــانه
سمانه بروعه: هلا أبله
المراقبه: بسم الله عليك مانمتي كويس الأمس ؟
سمانه: إلا نمت
المراقبه: خلص نصف الوقت إذا ماراجعتي ع ورقتك أو إذا نسيتي شي ماتحلينه
سمانه..ياربي أحرااااج راجعت ورقتي وطلعت وشلت معاي خداديتي خخخ , قالبت غدور الزفته ضربتها ع ظهرها ...
غدير: أييييي
سمانه: تستاهلين أنا اللي جالسه قبال التكييف بعد تجيبين لي خداديه سويتي لي جو مهيأ للنوم
غدير: ههههههه لاتقولين نمتي في القاعه؟
سمانه: لا ياشيخه ليه ماصحيتيني
غدير: حلفي حلفي عاد , أقول نادو علينا قبل يفتحون البوابه الظاهر أن روميو مشتاق بالحييييييل
سمانه: هههههههه دبه , يلا لانتأخر ع خالد
غدير: خالد وخالد ذليتينا بخالد تراه أخوي قبل يصير زوجك
سمانه: ههههه شسوي أحبـــه
غدير: ماتلامين مراهقه
سمانه ظلت تناقر غدير , غدير: صفي النيه يآآآآآآه بكره آخر يووووم
سمانه: راح أصفي النيه بس عشان بكره آخر يوم
غدير: هههههههه
سمانه لفت فمها: وولد أخوك وأمه ؟
غدير: أففففف وولد أخوي وأمه
سمانه سحبتها: يلاااااااااااااااااااا
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 5:00م في فيلا أبو وافي ...
أنهار اللي توها راجعه من الجامعه ترقص وتغني: يآآآآآآآآآآآآي اليوم آخر يووووم
حور الطفشانه لأن باقي عليها يومين: مفجووووعه أول مره في حياتك تخلصين أختبارات
أنهار: ههههههه حررررررررره , اليوم بروح أزور حنون وبسهر مع خالتي أمون وبطلع مع موسى الصباح
حور: بل بل بل مالحقت تخلص أختبارات ملت جدولها حق الإجازه كله
أزهار: ماعندهم سالفه مخليين إختباراتكم للثلاثاء
أنهار وفي يدها اليمين خياره وفي يدها اليسار خوخه وهي تاكلهم وتتكلم: وش فيك يما يعطونهم بروفه ع ثانوي
وافي: لوعتي كبدي الله يلوع كبدك ترى الإجازه طويله والأكل ما بينقرض
الكل: هههههههههههه
الوليد ببراءته: لو يشوفها موثى كذا طلقها
الكل ضحك ع براءته , أنهار ضربته: جبببب فال الله ولا فالك يالدب
وافي: وأنتي يالرشيقه شيلي هالابتوب عنك ترى عندك إختبارات
حور اللي تدري في وافي يتطنز عليها: ورشيقه عندك مانع كله من خير بابي ربي يخليه ويحفظه , والاب ماني شايلته أذاكر مع صديقتي ع الاب
أزهار: زمـــــــن قبل الناس يذاكرون في سوا البيت إذا مره مره في التليفون الحين في النت
وافي: بنشوف الدرجات
حور قامت بلابتوبها: أقوم أكمل مذاكره في غرفتي أحسن لي
وافي: أنا أسمع عن عملية فصل توئمين ودايم تنجح هالأيام , بس فصل حور عن الابتوب ما أتوقع تنجح
حور وهي ترقى الدرج: هيهيهيهيهيهي ضريييييييييف جداً
أنهار: بقوم أستعد وراي طياره طول اليوم "قامت تفحط في البيت بهبال"
وافي: الحمد لله والشكر , الله يشافيك يا أختي
أزهار: وأنت جاس تناقر خواتك قوم ذاكر قوم
وافي: آآآآآه ياويل قلبي , بقوم أذاكر ع الكورنيش روحي أنتي لعاملاتك عشان بكره أبيك تنضفين وجهي بالخيط
أزهار: أنت بس خلص إختباراتك ويصير خير , الله يوفقكم يا أولادي
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:40م في المدرسه الثانويه // بالتحديد في مكتب فضيله ...
فضيله وهي تسمع فوضة البنات في الساحه ناظرت ساعتها أتصلت ع دانا: ياااااااربي ماترد
المساعده: خير أبله وش صاير؟
فضيله: بنتي عندها إختبار وماترد أتصلت ع السايق يقول أنه بعيد ولا وصلها
المساعده: يمكن راحت مع خطيبها
فضيله: لا ما أتوقع معاها بنت خالها ولا يردون ثنتينهم , بتصل ع ولدي يمرني"أستأذنت وأتصلت ع فيصل بعد عشر دقايق وصل فيصل وأخدها فيلا عبد العزيز ركبت طوالي لدانا شافتها نايمه"
فضيله: دانا دانا يما قومي روحي الجامعه
دانا وهي تنقلب للجهه الثانيه: الساعه كم الحين
فضيله: بسم الله عليك حبيبتي صارت الساعه 9
دانا قامت بروعه وهي مرتبكه ودموعها تطيح: إختباري الساعه 9ونص
فضيله تهدأها: ماعليه يما حاولي تخلصي بسرعه بساعدك
دانا وهي مرتبكه وتبكي دخلت دورة المياه ...
صحت رزان: عمتي شاللي جابك هالحزه ؟
فضيله: دانا ماراحت الجامعه للحين توها صاحيه من النوم
رزان فزت قامت تجهز لدانا ملابسها ومساكاتها والجزمه وشنطتها لين ماطلعت دانا لقت كل شي جاهز , نزلت تحت تركض والجزمه والشراب في يدها ولفتها مو مضبطه خايفه لايفوتها الإختبار ...
فضيله وهي تركب السياره مدت لدانا فطيره وعصير: تفضلي يما عشان تركزين في الإختبار
دانا وهي ترتجف وتعدل شكلها: مابي
فيصل: أكلي ولا ما أوصلك الجامعه وين جالسن تروحين تختبرين بدون فطور
دانا ماحبت ترد أمها وفيصل أكلت أقل من ربع الفطيره وشربت شويه من العصير ونزلت للجامعه وفضيله معاها تساعدها لأن الوقت بالمره ضيق , راحت دانا تركض لباب القاعه وهي مرتبكه وتشوف البنات كلهم داخل القاعه وبعد سين وجيم لأنها تأخرت دخلوها القاعه وعبايتها وشنطتها ومفتاح صندوقها عند فضيله ...
فضيله..كل ماشفت ربكت دانا أرتبكت رحت لعند الصندوق وسلمو علي بنات الظاهر أنهم من طالباتي ذاكره وجوههم بس مو ذاكره أسمائهم من كثر الوجوه اللي يمرون علي , دخلت أغراض دانا في صندوقها وشريت لها فطور ما أكلت زين رحت لها القاعه قالو ممنوع الدخول عطيت الأستاذه فطورها ومفتاح صندوقها الحمد لله أنها طلعت متفاهمه وتحب دانا ووصلتهم لها , بعدها رحت لفيصل ع قلبي هو طلعته من الدوام بعد هالسالفه الطويله العريضه رجعت للمدرسه جلست أسترخي ع مكتبي رن جوالي ...
فضيله: هلا ولــــدي............مبرووووووووووووووك حبيبي الله يتمم لكم ع خير..............عقبال الملكه والفرحه الكبيره.........تسلم يالغالي.......هذاني بتصل أبشر أهل العروس............مع السلامه,
فضيله..فرحت من قلبي لفرحة راشد أتصلت أبشر رزان عشان تبشر البنات رجعتهم من الدوام , وبشرت أهل العروس والفرحه مو سايعتني ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:07ص في فيلا نورة الله يرحمها ...
هنادي: أن لك بالمرصااااااااااااد يارنوش من متى وأنا ماسكه نفسي الحين طلعت النتايج وبعد أربع ليالي الملكه , محد بيلومني فيك
ريهام: هههههههه الله يعينها الكل متخوي فيها
رؤى: من سواياها في الناس ياحليها مرت أخوي , هنادي وش بتسوين ؟
هنادي بحماس: ألبسو عباياتكم , بنطلع مع رنوش السوق
رؤى: هههههه ياويلي عليك ياهنادي مابعد يملكون النتايج صار لها ساعه من طلعت وبتطلعين معاها السوق
هنادي: أصبرو علي شوي لما أخليها تشاركنا سهراتنا من الحين ما أكون هنادي كذا ولا كذا هي بتصير من أهل البيت
ريهام: بقوم أنا أشوف مرت حميي
رؤى..ركبنا السياره وأحنا ضحك وطناز ع رشود ورانيوه نحش فيهم طبعاً خخخ , ركبت رنوش السياره ومعاها عبير وماقصرنا فيها طول المشوار وهي ساعات تسوي نفسها عادي وساعات تسكت من الفشله بس حفللللللله ...
رانيه ماسكه بلوزه: هذي حلوه ؟
هنادي: ههههههه كاشفينك يامرت حميي عشان حرف الـr عجبتك
رانيه: والله ما أنتبهت له وبعدين حرف الـr حرفي
هنادي: لالالا لاتحاولين خلاص عشانك بس وعشان حميي حلووووة
ريهام..أعذر رنوش لو راحت بيتهم وأنتحرت كلنا ممسخرين الدنيا ع راسها أول مره نحسها بريئه خخخ , ركبنا السياره عقب مامرمرناها ...
هنادي: عبد الحق روح الفيلا
عبير: لا أم شوق نبي نروح البيت تأخرنا
هنادي: كلامي محد يكسره وأنا أم شوق "قالت تكلم جاسم ولدها: جسوم هذي من؟
جاسم ببراءته: هذي لانيه
هنادي: لا حبيبي هذي مرت عمو راشد "رانيه أنحرجت وسكتت , وقف السايق عند فيلا نوره وقالت هنادي: شوفي رانيوه أرفعي راسك
رانيه رفعت راسها: هلا
هنادي: شوفي هذا الطابق الأول اللي هو بيتك وبيت راشد طبعاً , جارتك ع اليسار رؤى وأنا فوق بيتكم وجارتي ع اليسار ريهام
رانيه: ماشاء الله
ريهام وهي تقلدها: ماشاء الله , أقول أنزلي شوفي بيتك
رانيه: لالاتأخرنا وقت ثاني إن شاء الله
هنادي سحبت أذن رانيه بمزح: تراني وحده ما أتفاهم بتنزلين أو لأ , ماقلنا لك أجلسي بس شوفي شقتك وتيسري
رانيه سلمت أمرها للباري ونزلت معاها وصايره بريييئه قدام تعليقاتهم ...
رؤى: هذي طبعاً غرفة راشد تعودي عليه فوضوي
هنادي: في المستقبل بتصير غرفتكم إثنينكم يعني بتتغير غرفة النوم ع ذوقك و.....
ريهام: هههه حرام عليكم شوفو وجه البنت صار لون الصبغ
رانيه ردت ع أمها: هلا ماما جايين بعد شوي أوكي باي
بعد ماخصو تعليقات وضحك وماقصرو في رانيه راحت رانيه مع عبير بيتهم بسلام وأمان ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عند المدرسه الثانويه الإثنين وآخر يوم في الإختبارات عند عهد // الساعه 9نهاية الدوام  ...
عهد..أحس بالحريه لأني خلصت من الإختبارات والمدرسه بكبرها ودعت البنات والأبلات والمدرسه وطلعت متأخره ع نسيم خخخ آخر يوم لازم , رحت لعند السياره مالقيته فيها خفت أركب تطلع السياره غلط لأني متغطيه ردين ولابسه عبايه راس<<شروط المدرسه^_^ , رجعت عند البوابه وأنا أمشي مسكني واحد من يدي خفت كنت بصرخ لفيت شفت وجهه مدري كيف أوصف شعوري أحس الحياه رجعت لي حسيت بفرحة تخرجي لو لا الحيا كان نسيت كل اللي حولي وضميته وصرخت بأعلى صوتي أحبـــــه كنت أناظره وأنا ناسيه اللي حولي وحشني بكل مافيه أبتسامته كلامه عيونه مسكت يده وكأني خايفه أني بحلم , ركبت جنبه في السياره ...
فهد باس يد عهد: مبروك التخرج يالغاليه
عهد: ربي يسلمك ويبارك فيك يا أغلى مافي وجودي
فهد..كنا نسولف وكأنا ماشفنا بعض من سنيييييييين حبيبتي قدام عيني وماسكه يدي باطييييييييييير ياناس , لفيت لعند المطعم ...
عهد: حبيبي وين بنروح؟
فهد: ياحياتي أنا عازمك في المطعم
عهد: بمريولي وعباية الراس ما أعرف أمشي
فهد: هههههههه أنا بمسكك لا تطيحين
عهد..دخلنا المطعم جلست جنب فهد كأني طفله جالسه جنب أبوها وخايفه تضيع عنه , سولفنا ولا ملينا وصلنا الفطور وفطرنا ع رواق والأجواء الروعه , لين ماخلصنا طلعنا من المطعم وصار خاطري في آيسكريم ...
فهد: بس آيسكريم الآيسكريم وأبوه وكل طوايفه لعيون عهوده
عهد: تسلم لي
فهد وهو نازل شغل لها المسجل وضبط وضع المكيف ووصاها تقفل عليها باب السياره وراح يشتري الآيسكريم ...
عهد..ناظرته لين ما أختفى عن عيني ودخل باسكن , جلست أقلب في شنطتي وأعدل أغراضي طلعت المريا وضبطت شكلي وعدلت عبايتي سمعت صوت بريك قــوي أستعذت من الشيطان ورفعت راسي ولو أني مقدر ع هالمناظر بس مدري ليه جاني فضول , أنقطع حبل أفكاري لمن شفت نظارة فهد الشمسيه وأغراض فهد والآيسكريم مرميين ع الأرض بس فهد وينـــــــه!! فقدت كل حواسي لمن شفت ثلاث رجال يساعدونه يقوم جلست أضرب زجاج السياره وأصرخ: وين بتودون فهد جيبوه هو حبيبي مالي غناة عنه , حطيت يدي ع راسي ذكرت أن السياره مقفله مسكت جوال فهد بيد ترتجف وأتصلت ع الرقم اللي شفته قدامي ولا أدري من يطلع ...
عهد وهي توها تميز الصوت من البكي: فيصل فهد صار له حادث..........أنا في السياره عند باسكن "قفلت الجوال وجلست تبكي وهي سانده ظهرها لوراء ...
فيصل وهو يطق ع عهد باب السياره: عهود حبيبتي أنا فيصل أفتحي الباب
عهد فتحت الباب ومسكت بلوزة فيصل: وديني عنده أبي أشوفه
فيصل قفل سيارة فهد وركب مع عهد سيارته وراح لأقرب مستوصف يتوقع فهد فيه ...
عهد: أبي أنزل معاك
فيصل: وين تنزلين ياعهد خل أتطمن ع الوضع بالأول
عهد: تكفى فيصل حرام عليك
فيصل شاف حالتها خاف تسوي في نفسها شي إذا راح عنها , أخدها معه وراح عند الرسبشن سأل عن فهد ووصف لهم شكله عطوه خبر أنه في غرفة الأشعه , جلس ينتظر مع عهد لين ما طلع الطبيب ومعاه فهد يمشي ...
فيصل يناظر فهد بطناز: أحلف أنت بس وهذي مفزعه لنا الدنيا ع أي أساس ؟
فهد: ههههههههههه مافيني شي الحمد لله , عهد حبيبتي
عهد رفعت راسها قامت تناظره وهي تبكي: حبيبي أنت بخير
فصيل: كــــــــــــــــــــح كـــــــــــح أحــم أحـم أحم نحن هنا
فهد: ههههه يلا عهد خل نروح سيارتنا ناخد راحتنا
فيصل: آه ياقليل الحيا طالع من الدوام وهذي النهايه معاك صدق ماتستحي ولا صابك شي يابو سبعة أرواح
عهد: صل ع نبيك لاتحسد رجلي
فهد: عاشت مرتي اللي تدافع عني
فيصل وهو يمشي معاهم للممر: بعرف بس وش سالفتك أنا جيت قلت بشوف دم وحاله في النهايه تطلع لي من غرفة الأشعه تتنقز
فهد: ههههههه السالفه ومافيها أني أختنقت من ريحة البنزين لمن طحت ويدي صار فيها رض ولفوها لي
عهد: الحمد لله ع سلامتك يالغالي
فيصل: بروح سيارتي بس , نيا لكم أنا باقي ع مرتي يومين وتخلص إختباراتها
فهد: ولا كأنه لازق فيها طول الوقت ياخي أحمد ربك أنا ثلاث شهور ماشفت مرتي وأنت ع ثلاثه أسابيع بتموت
فيصل: مالت عليكم أنت ومرتك واللي يتابعكم ويتشكى لكم
عهد وفهد لفو لعند سيارتهم عقب ماخلصو سوالفهم مع فيصل ناداهم فيصل: تعال أنت تعرف تسوق عشان يدك ؟
فهد: أيه أعرف غير يدي اليسار
فيصل: أجل أنقلعو
عهد وفهد ركبو السياره وعايشين الجو مع بعض صح , فهد: بروح آخد لنا آيسكريم
عهد مسكت يده: تكفـــــى كرهت الآيسكريم ومحل الآيسكريم كفايه أنت جنبي مابي شي غيرك
فهد لف الدركسون وهو مبتسم لها: راح تضلين جنبي الآيسكريم بجي لعندنا بعد وش تبين ؟
عهد..أحس نفسي طايره طايره مو بالدنيا فهد معي , وصلنا بيت عمتي الله يرحمها عشان الكل هناك هالحزه نزلنا سوا وحنا ماسكين بعض جلسنا في الصاله نشاهد , دخلت ملوك الخبله ببجامتها وشعرها مكشوش ماعندها خبر أن فهد موجود بعدت عن فهد <<أستحيت ع وجهي خخخ , شوي ورجعت بعبايتها ولفتها وضحك وسوالف معانا ولا كأن شي صاير شوي ودخلت عمتي وهي تسولف مع فهد عادي ولا كأنه توه جاي ...
عهد: كأنه صاير شي من وراي , أعترف من متى وصلت؟
فهد: الساعه 4الفجر بس ماحبيت أزعجك
عهد: ماعليه وأنا آخر من يعلم , حتى ماجيت تشوفني
فهد همس لها: مو بس شفتك أول ماوصلت لقيتك نايمه في غرفتي تحممت وأنسدحت جنبك
عهد حمر وجهها من الفشله قالت: كذاااااااااااب
فهد: وقســــــم قلتي لي كلام ياهو كلااااااام
عهد: فهود لاتعلب بأعصابي
فهد: خلاص مو لازم تدرين أهم شي أنا أنبسطت
فضيله وهي ماره عليهم: تبون غداء الحين؟
فهد: أنا أبي بس عهود لاعبه فيني حالفه إلا تبيني أسوي رجيم
عهد: أنـــــــــا!!
فضيله ضحكت ع مزحهم: يلا بقوم أحط الغداء , رزان ع وصول
عهد: يلا بجي أساعدك
فضيله وهي تحط صحون السلطه: تبون بروحكم ؟
عهد: لامامااااا خلينا معاكم مره ثانيه نتغدى بروحنا
فضيله عطت عهد محاظره: يمكن فهد يبي ياخد راحته أسأليه أول
عهد"يااااااااااربي: طيب طيب , فهد بنتغدى معاهم طيب
فهد: أكيد غناتي بس أهم شي أنتي معانا
عهد: ههه أيه لاتحاتي
رزان..رجعت من الجامعه ورميت نفسي ع الكنبه جلست أسولف مع فهود يحليله أخوي وحشني , بدلت ملابسي ونزلت نتغدى سوى أنا وفيصل وبابا وعمتي وفهد وعهد وخالي وملوك وغلا .. ولو أن مالي خلق بس عشانهم جلست آكل يلا هانت الأربعاء نخلص , قمت من الغداء وصحيت دانوه عشان نروح الصالون ننظف حلاوة ونستعد لحفة راشد ورانيه لأن إذا ماخلصنا الحين مابنخلص بعدين بل عليها دانوه ذبحت النوم , قالت عهود بتروح معانا عشان فهد توه واصل وملوك أستحجت أن عليها اختبار قواعد ع قولتها ورحنا سوا الصالون ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الخميس الساعه 8:14م في فيلا أبو مشاري ...
عبير: يلا بنات خل ننزل وصلو المعازيم
رزان: مدري كيف أنزل سحاب فستاني أخترب
عبير: ههه جبي الإشارب بشوف كان أعرف أصلحه ولا شي
أنهار جت وهم يحاولون في فستان رزان: وش صاير هنا ؟
رزان: قرادة الحظ سحاب فستاني أخترب
أنهار: بجد ورطه , وش بتسوين الحين ؟
رزان: مدري والله , شكلي بتصل لدانوه تجيب لي فستان من البيت بس ع ألوان الميك آب
أنهار: إذا عادي تروحين بيتنا ترى الخياطه فاتحه أتصل لها تصلحه لك في خمس دقايق
رزان: مدري
رانيه: وإن شاء الله عشان فستانك مابتحضرين ملكتي لاعيوووووووني 
عبير: هههههه في ذمتكم هذي عروس , رزون شوفي لك حد يوصلك لاتسوي فيك شي
رانيه: ترى مابنزل إلا إذا نزلتي معاي
رزان: ماعليه الحين بتصل لفيصل ,.....أهلين.......فيصل سحاب فستاني أخترب..........مدري.......إذا تقدر توصلني بيت الـ*****.....أيوة اللي بنتهم صديقة ملاك..............خلاص أنتظرك,
أنهار: ها وش صار معك
رزان: كالعاده لازم تهزيئه , الحين بيمر
أنهار: أحمدي ربك بيمر اللي عندي يهزأ ولا يمر
رانيه..ع قلبي رزون مواقف تصير في اللحظه الحاسمه مانعمل لها حساب , كملت تصوير ع الله أخلص قبل توصل رزون عشان تكون موجوده في الزفه , أصلاً كل البنات مدري شفيهم متأخرات نادتني وحده لفيت لها وضميتها بكل ماعندي ...
مرام: يااااااااااقلبي رانيوه أحلى عروووسه تجننين
رانيه: تسلمين ياقلبي , كذا تسوي فيك بريطانيا
مرام: هههههه الكل يقول لي سمنتي
رانيه: أيوه بس مو كثير يناسبك كذا
مرام: وين رزون ودانوه وباقي الشله؟
رانيه: رزون الله يسلمك حزة الحزه أخترب سحاب فستانها وراحت للخياطه ودانا وعهد مابعد يخلصون
مرام: إن شاء الله أشوفهم , شوفي هذي أختي تشبهني؟
رانيه نزلت مستوى الصغيره: ياقلبي تدحن كبرت
مرام: هذي أكبر وحده بعدي طبعاً
رانيه: شدعوده ما أعرفها
دانا ضمت مرام من وراء: وش هالمفاجئه الحلوه
مرام: هههههه هلا والله , تصدقين توني راجعه قبل ثلاثه أيام شفت رسالة الدعوه في بريدي قلت لازم أجي
دانا: أنا الأمس مخلصه إختبارات , ملكتهم عصر السرعه ع أصول كل شي بسرعه
رزان فتحت الباب: هآآآآآآآآي "أنتبهت لمرام وصارخت رضكت لها وضمتها طوالي"
مرام: ها أصطلح سحاب سندريلا؟
رزان: ههههه أيه الحمد لله
عهد عقب ماسلمت: ماشاء الله كلكم محلوات
دانا: وش اللي محلوات الله يهديك آثار الإختبارات ع وجوهنا
عبير: أحلى شي في ملكتك أنها تغيير جو وجمعتنا بعد الإختبارات
رانيه: يااااسلآلآلآم , الناس يقولون أحلى مافي الملكه وجودك مالت عليك من خاله
هنادي وهي تركض: وينها وينها مرت حميي"رانيه وهنادي ضمو بعض والبنات تصفيق وهبال"
رؤى صورتهم: تصدقون لابقين ع بعض تناسبون نسوان حمي
ريهام: وأنا أنا مرت حميهم مالي دخل "راحت صفت معاهم"
رزان: ههههه أكتبو ع هذي الصوره النسوان الحمي الثلاث
رؤى: هههه أمسكي الكاميرا رزون صوريني معاهم أنا حماتهم الوحيده يبي لنا نعلق هذي الصوره ع باب البيت نكتب عليها(راعيات البيت)
هنادي: كان الهيئه تطردنا ثلاثنا
الكل: ههههههههههههههه
هنادي: شنسوي بعد الهيئه في قلوبنا
نرجس دخلت وهم سوالف وضحك: ترى عمتي أم تركي معصـــــبه معازيمها جو ورانيه مابعد تنزف
أنشغلو البنات كل وحده تضبط شكلها قبل الزفه ...
هنادي: لحظه لحظه قولو لي شكلي يناسب مرت أخو المعرس الكبير
رؤى: أيوه وأنا شكلي يناسب أخت المعرس الوحيده ؟
ريهام: أيوه وأنا شكلي يناسب مرت أخو المعرس الوسطاني؟
نرجس: أيوه وأنا شكلي يناسب مرت أخو العروس الكبير
عبير دفتهم وهي تضحك ع هبالهم: فشلتونا خلق الله يناظرون فيكم
هنادي وهي تشوف رانيه توها جالسه ع الأريكه والبنات مهبلين فيها: وأنتي رنوش ماسألتي شكلك يناسبك العروس ومرت الصغير أو لأ
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: عليكم بالتصوير ياجماعه ترى أول وآخر مره في الحياه تشوفون رنوش مستحيه
الكل: هههههههههههه
مشاعل: وأنتو ليه تأخرتو ؟
هنادي: الله يطول لي بعمرهم بنات عمتي ويخليهم تباركو علينا خلونا نرجع شباب جابو مصوره وكل وحده صورت مع زوجها وأولادها
رزان-دانا-عهد: يؤؤؤؤ هنادي أستحينا كل هالمدح لنا خلاص كل اسبوع بنجيب مصوره
حنين: حركات والله الحين قبل نجي أنهار القمر ماتقصر صورتنا
ريهام: أيه حنون أنتي حامل وعليك بالتصوير والله أنا نفسي حتى قبل أدخل غرفة الولاده أصور
الكل: هههههههههههه
ريهام: والله عشان تذكرين شكلك شي حلو
نرجس: ومين اللي له خلق تصوير هذيك الحزه مووووت
عبير: ذكرك الله بالشهاده أنتو يالتوائم حنون ولمى دامكم جنب بعض وثنتينكم بدباتك لازم أصوركم
أنهار: أيه عشان نشوف بعدين من اللي تولد قبل
عبير: وش رايكم نسوي مجال رقصه خاصه للحوامل
الكل: ههههههههههههههه
مشاعل: كان أمي أم تركي تطردنا أحنا معاهم هذاكي معصبه عشانهم جالسين جنب بعض
هنادي: أي والله صادقه العين أكثرت تعالو أقرأ عليكم قل أعوذ برب الناس وقل أعوذ برب الناس
عبير راحت عند الطقاقه وقومت البنات عشان يدورون ع رانيه , الطقاقه بنفس صوت ميامي: أحاجيكم , البنات بصوت واحد: هيآآآآآآآآآآ , الطقاقه تكمل: هالصوب هالصوب أحاجيكم , البنات: هيآآآآآآآآآآآآآ , تكمل: وأنتو بعد هني أحاجيكم , البنات: هيآآآآآآآآآآآ , تكمل: ياسلام هني أحاجيكم .. يبا فيكم طرب؟ أنتو فيكم وناسه؟ , البنات بحماس: أيوآآ "وبدأت بالطق العدل والبنات يرقصون كل وحده تقول الزود عندي"
حنين..صار المكان فوضى والمعرس قريب يدخل قلت خل أروح دورة المياة ياويلي الحمل متعب , سمعت وحده تناديني وجهها مو غريب علي بس ناسيه وين شفتها رحت لعندها ...
هدى: السلام عليكم
حنين مدت يدها: وعليكم السلام ياهلا
هدى: حنين صح ؟
حنين: أيوه
هدى مسكتها من يدها: تعالي معي لحظه أبيك في شي خاص
حنين: طيب بس بعطي أختي خبر
هدى سحبتها معاها: لالا ماله دعاي دقايق بس
حنين وهي تتأمل في المكان دورات المياه الخارجيه المكان مرررره ظلمه وبعيد عن المعازيم , حنين بخوف: وين بتوديني"تذكرت: أنتي هدى؟!
هدى ضحكت ضحكه شيطانيه: برافوووو ياشاطره
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الثاني والثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-رجعت رانيه من جده وملكتها ع راشد
-أبطالنا كلهم خلصو الإختبارات وعلى أحر من الجمر ينتظرون نتايجهم
-حمل سمانه اللي فرح الكل
-قرة عين عهد برجعة خطيبها وحبيبها فهد
-أخيراً حنين تتوقعون شنو راح تسوي فيها هدى وليه ماخدتها معاها لمكان بعيد عن المعازيم؟!!
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))
.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على الجزئين 
       تحياتي.. مجنونه

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عوآفي يالغلآ ع المرور

نورتي ,,’’

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الثالث والثلاثون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-ملكة رانيه .. وتذكرو أن هدى خدت حنين لمكان بعيد عن الكل
تابعونا))
"<محـبوبــــــــــــي>
خذ القلب دامه أصدق
إحساسه عطــــــاك ..
خذ الروح دام الروح
تتنفس هــــــــواك ..
خذ العيــون اللـــي
لايمكن تناظر سواك ..
خذ كل المشاعريوم
أدمنــــت هــــــواك ..
خذ العمروش يسوى
العمــــر لـــــولاك ..
خــذ كـل ماتبي ولا
أعيش لحظة بــلاك .."
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:22م في فيلا أبو مشاري // بعيد عن المعازيم ...
هدى سمعت صوت مسج خدت جوال حنين بقسوه قرأت المسج ورمت الجوال ضحكت باستخفاف: كلام فاااااااضي ياما سمعت مثله علميني الحين شنو بيسوي لك هاللي راسل لك هالكلام الفاضي
حنين..رمتني ع الأرض وأنا أحس أن قوتي كلها تلاشت غمضت عيني لمن حسيت بالألم ...
هدى..مو مستوعبه اللي سويته من القهر اللي فيني فتحت جلابيتها وجرحتها في بطنها فوق الأربع جروح , هالولد اللي في بطنها كان مفروض يكون مني ناظرتها لقيتها مغمضه عيونها عساها الموووووت جاتني الخبله الجبانه مدري شلون أنا جايبتها معاي ...
: هدى أنتي مجنونه أتفقنا تنتقمين بس مو بهالطريقه
هدى وهي تتنهد: مالك دخل أنا أنتقم بالطريقه اللي تعجبني , خل ندل داخل ننبسط
: مجنونه عقب اللي سويتيه تدخلين داخل؟!!
هدى: عادي عادي ومين اللي بيطيح عليها هنا إن شاء الله مايدرون عنها إلا إذا ماتت وشمو ريحة خياسها"صرخت عليها: أمشي معــــــي
: إن شاء الله إن شاء الله
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
في نفس المكان داخل الصاله كانت الفرحه غامره الكل ...
أنهار اللي أفتقدت حنين: أم ساري وين حنين؟
أم ساري: عبير تقول شافتها طالعه من البوابه الخارجيه الظاهر سيف مناديها
أنهار: عبايتها عندي
أم ساري: ههههه شكلها ناسيه روحها أو راحت فوق شقتها
أنهار..مدري ليه قلبي ناغزني حاسه أن في شي صاير أتصلت ع جوال حنين محد يرد يمكن خلته هنا لالا هي معلقه الجيب حق الجوال ع رقبتها عشان إذا أتصل سيف , لبست نقابي وطلعت برا وأغراض حنين في يدي مالقيتها يااااربي أتصلت عليها سمعت صوت جوالها بس بعيييييد وين أطيح ع الصوت الحين رسلت مسج فاضي يمكن يطلع صوت المسج أقوى أففف الله يهديك ياحنون وين رايحه لنا دورات المياه الخارجيه ما كأن في الصاله في دورات مياه دخلت دورات المياه فتحت نقابي لأني فوووحت منه درت وراي ...
أنهار صرخت: حنيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــن
أنهار..أحسها ماتتكلم ماتتحرك ماتحس لي حنين أختي ممدده قدامي عند دورات المياه وشبه عريانه والدم ينزف من بطنها كنا نتمازح أقول لها بشوف بطنك ماترضى الحين أشوف بطنها في هالحاله لااااااااااااا حنين لاتروحين عني أبي أصير خاله أبيك حنين .. حسيت لنفسي وأتصلت لموسى سمعني صوت الشباب يعني أنه مشغول ياااااااااااااااربي سترك , مسكت جوال حنين رنيت ع آخر رقم ...
سيف: هلا بالغاليه أم الغالي كيفك وكيف ولدي؟
أنهار أنهارت: مو بخييييييير ياسيف حنين تعباااااااااانه حييييييييل
سيف: من أنتي؟حنين وش فيها ؟
أنهار حست أن أسلوبها مو عدل وروعت سيف قالت وهي تحاول تهدأ نفسها: أنا أنهار
سيف: أنهار!! وحنين وينها وش فيها؟
أنهار ودموعها تنزل: حنين تعبانه
سيف: ووينكم أنتو؟
أنهار: في بيتكم عند دورات المياه الخارجيه
سيف: دقايق وجاي "ماعطاها فرصه وقفل الجوال"
أنهار..قلت بلبسها عبايتها خفت أرفعها وتتوجع جلست أناظرها وأنا أبكي وأذكر أيامي معاها أتصل لي موسى ...
موسى: خير أنهار أتصلتي ؟
أنهار وهي تبكي: أيه
موسى يسمع شهقاتها: أنهار وش صاير حبيبتي أنهااار
أنهار: حنين أختي تعبانه
موسى: أنتو لسه في ملكة حماتها؟
أنهار: أيه
موسى: الحين جاي , أنتبهي لها ولنفسك
أنهار: إن شاء الله
موسى: مع السلامه
أنهار..أناظر أختي ممدده قدامي وماباليد حيله , سكرت نقابي لمن شفت سيف جاي يركض ومنصدم من شكل حنين أخد من يدي عبايتها وقام يلبسها وحملها , رحت وراه ماطاوعني قلبي ما أتطمن ع أختي ...
موسى وهو يفتح شباك سيارته: عسى ماشر يالنسيب
سيف وهو يدخل حنين في السياره ومرتبك: مدري مدري
أنهار ركبت مع موسى: ألحق سيف موسى أبي أتطمن ع أختي
موسى وهو مرتبك من أنهار المنهاره وسيف وسرعته الجنونيه: إن شاء الله
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:30م في فيلا أبو مشاري كانو راشد ورانيه منشغلين بلقطات التلبيس والبنات منشغلين بالضحك والطناز والتعليقات ...
رؤى: يلا راشد لبسها الحلق
راشد: لالا أنتي لبسيها أخاف يطلع من أذنها دم ولا شي
رؤى: ههههههههه رشود لاتذوب قلبي يلا أخلص تعبت المصوره
فضيله: خلاص يارؤى أنتي لبسيها وهو يسوي نفسه ماسك الحلق وقت التصوير
دانا: يقطع أم الغششش
الكل: ههههههههههه
أم تركي: يلا خلصو ملينا
هنادي: مابتخلصين يا أم تركي ويا هالإثنين مسخره ياربي أول مره أشوف ملكه كذا
راشد تعب مو عارف يقفل الإسوار: تعالي خيو قفليه
رؤى: هههههه مالي شغل لازم تعطوني راتب عقب ماتخلص لقطات التلبيس
فضيله: عجبته فكرة الغش ولد حماتي أخته تلبس مرته وهو يسوي نفسه يلبسها وقت التصوير
راشد: شسوي عمتي الحين عذرت البنات إذا تأخرو والله حالتكم صعبه الله يعين بس
بسلام وأمان خلصو لقطات تلبيس الشبكه والدبل والساعات , رؤى نادت رهف: يلا رهوفه"رهف كانت رهيييييبه بملامحها الطفوليه وبدلتها الفخمه تجر العربه اللي فيها التورته والعصيرات"
راشد يلاطف رهف: قواهم الله يالعم
رهف ببتسامه: الله يقويك عمي مبروووك
راشد جلسها ع الأريكه وراه وباسها: يبارك في عمرك عقبال ما أشوفك عروسه
رؤى: يلا بسم الله قطعو الكيكه
راشد: لحظه لحظه"طلع مناديل معطره من جيبه ينظف يده رمى اللي أستخدمه وفتح لرانيه واحد ثاني: تفضلي
عبير تكلم البنات: ههههههه عجبتني الفكره لازم أسويها ضمن لقطات التلبيس في حفلتي
قطعو الكيكه سوآ وراشد عطى رانيه قطعة الكيكه وأكلتها جت بتعطيه قطعة الكيكه , راشد لحظه لحظه: في فمي علك
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههه
عقب ماجلسو الكل وخلصو من لقطات التلبيس , لمى وهي ماسكه بطنها: باروح دورات المياه
هنادي: هههههههه حميي ومرته ماينفعون يتجلسون مع حوامل بصراحه حفللللله
رن جوال عهد وكان المكان هدووء توها موقفه الطقاقه"واحشني قد الكون بس أنتو ماتدرون أخبي في قلبي أشواقي وشجوني"
ريهام تستهبل: لا عهد ندري
هنادي: قد الكون عاد كأنها مبالغه شوي
عهد تسايرهم وهي قايمه تكلم فهد: وأكثر من الكون بعد
رؤى تكلم مها: مو كأنها قوية عينها أختك ؟
مها: ههههههههههههههه خلاص لازم تتعود ترى فصول مستلمها حدددده "قالت لهم سالفة فهد لمن دعمته سياره عند باسكن"
رزان: يقول حكته السياره وأتصلت تبكي ع بالي بشوف دم أثاريه طالع لنا يتنقز
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
دانا: فصول وفارس إذا جلسو سوا ياربي وإذا معاهم فهد بعد تكمل يتحفونا بسوالفهم في فرنسا
عبير: بعد كم يوم إن شاء الله بنسافر سوا بس خساره مايمدي أجلس معاهم
مها: هههه خلاص عبور ولا تحطي في قلبك نلبسك برقع ونجلسك معاهم 
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
دانا: اللي يشوف نجلس معاهم أحياناً إحنا في المطبخ وهم في الصاله يسولفون ونشاركهم ع خفيف
مشاعل: زينا يعني أو أحيانا في السياره هم قدام وأحنا وراء , ولا نجلس في مكان سوا أحنا متغطيين أو دايرين بحيث أنهم مايشوفونا
ريهام: نفس الحال بالضبط , حتى أنا وهنادي قلنا لرانيه أنا مانتغطى مع راشد
عبير: أكيد قالت لكم لاعيوووووووووووووني الرجال رجلي وأحترمو حالكم وتغطو
هنادي: هههههه لاوالله قالت عارفه أنه عادي ومعاكم في بيت من لمن كان صغير
رؤى اللي توها راجعه من عند العرسان: تعبوني بناتكم زهقوني في عيشتي غصب يبون عمو راشد
ريهام: ههههههه وش سويتي معاهم؟
رؤى: ولا عاد الملسونه رهفوه"قالت تقلد صوتها: عادي أنا دخلت المجلس في ملكة خالتي رزان "رجعت صوتها طبيعي: لما راشد قال لهم بكره بوديكم الكورنيش
ليلى: ههههههه زين والله عرف يصرفهم , إلا وين حنون مرت أخوي وأنهار؟
عبير نادت حور: وين خواتك؟
حور: خواتي أتوقع حنين ركبت شقتها لأنها تعبانه وأنهار راحت زواج بنت خالة موسى
عهد: ماشاء الله مثل ملكوه ناخد أخبار البيت منها ما أسميها إلا بدوجارد البيت
هنادي: هههه لايقين ع بعض ياحليلهم يهبلون مع بعض , من قدهم بعد اسبوع الجاي بيسافرون مع بعض خساره مابكون معاكم
أنفتحت سالفة السفر والكل قامو سوالف وتخطيط وخدو البنات ع بعض أكثر وزاد عدد اللي بيسافرون معاهم ...
أم تركي جابت لهم صحن قيمات: عاد قولو لي رايكم
هنادي: روووووعه يا أم تركي يعطيك العافيه تسلم يدك
عبير: بسك عاد حمرت خدود أمي
الكل: ههههههههه
ريهام: حلوه الفكره بعد حوسة الملكه نآكل قيمات
كملو السهره وناسه وضحك وهبال ///
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 11:12م في المستشفى ...
سيف: خلاص يالنسيب أنا بجلس أنتظر حنين لاتتعبون نفسكم , أنت بعد زواج بنت خالتك
موسى: لاشدعوه خلي أنهار تتطمن ع أختها
سيف: الحين تحقيق وسالفه الله يعين بس
أنهار: أنا من شفت هالسعلوه في بيتنا عرفت أن وراها شي
موسى: الله يطلع حنون سالمه يارب
الكل: يارب
طلع الدكتور والكل راحو يتطمنون ع حنين , سيف: بشر
الدكتور: عملنا لها الخياطه في بطنها والجنين الحمد لله بخير بس
سيف: بس شنو دكتور طمني؟
الدكتور: الأم الحين كويسه صحتها الإغماء اللي صار معاها بسبب تعب الحمل والنزيف وكله الحمد لله مع المده والتغديه يتعالج بس
سيف مسكه من قميصه من الخوف ع حنين: دكتوروه بتتأدب أو لأ بسرعه قول لي وش فيها مرتي؟
الدكتور: يمكن الخياط يتمدد لها نهاية الحمل ويأثر ع صحتها
سيف جلس ع الكرسي شوي وهو منزل راسه وكأنه يتذكر شي فجئه قام يركض مثل المجنون ...
موسى ركض وراه: سيف سيف "رجع لأنهار وهو ينفخ من الركض"
أنهار: وش صاير موسى؟
موسى: مالحقت عليه حتى السياره ماشفتها من سرعته الله يستر
أنهار: ياربي خايفه
موسى حط يده ع كتفها بحنان: إن شاء الله خير حبيبتي روحي تطمني ع أختك أنا بجلس أنتظرك هنا
أنهار هزت راسها وراحت تشوف حنين ...
حنين بهدوء: أنهار
أنهار وهي تسلم عليها وتتباوس معاها: عيون أنهار عساك بخير حبيبتي
حنين: أنا بخير , أخبار ولدي ؟
أنهار: الحمد لله أنتي تمام وهو تمام الحمد لله
حنين: وسيف وينه ؟
أنهار ماعرفت شنو تقول لها: سيف طلع يجيب شغله وبجي , ليه أنا ما أسد؟
حنين: فيك الخير حبيبتي
أنهار وهي تعدل لها المخده: أرتاحي غناتي أنا معك
حنين أنقلبت ع الجهه الثانيه من التعب ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 11:40م في فيلا أبو مشاري // بعيد عن المعازيم ...
سيف ووجهه أحمر من العصبيه: ليه سويتي في حنين كذا ؟!!
هدى ضحكت باستخفاف: عشان تعرف من هدى اللي كلمتها ماتنزل للأرض وإذا وعدت تنفذ
سيف منزل راسه لأن ملابسها عاريه وملفته بالقوه: قريب ياهدى باعلمك من سيف وشنو راح يسوي سيف
هدى وهي تلف رقبتها بقوه بإغراء: في خير قرب
سيف: حاشاني أقرب منك ومن أشكالك , لكني قلت وراح تشوفين ياهدى قلت لك راح تندمين"على صوته خلى هدى ترتجف: فااااااااااهمه
هدى راحت تركض ودعمت في صاحبتها ...
: هدى وش فيك ؟
هدى: مافيني شي بسرعه جيبي عبايتي بطلع من هنا
: طيب طيب
سيف..النذله الحقيره شفتها تطلع عساها ماتضل لكن أنا قلت كلمتي وأنا عندها , خليها الحين شغلي معاها بعدين بس أتطمن ع حنين والبيبي ويصير خير .. دخلت المستشفى سألت عن حنين قالو لي أنهم حولوها ع العلاج دخلت لها الغرفه ...
حنين بتعب: أنهار وينه سيف أبي سيف
سيف اللي فاجئهم: أنا هنا أرتاحي , أنهار أرتاحي من زمان وأنتي هنا أنا بضل مع حنين
أنهار: شدعوه هذي حنون الغاليه , طيب أنا طالعه البيت تآمريني بشيء حنين ؟
حنين بتعب: سلامتك سلمي لي ع الوليد ووافي وأمي وأبوي وحور وخالاتي وخوالي
أنهار باستها: يوصل إن شاء الله
موسى اللي كان ينتظرها في السياره: خير أنهار حبيبتي وش فيك
أنهار وهي تتسند ع كتفه: مدري موسى نبرة حنون حسستني أن في شي بيصير لها كان تكلمني وكأنها مابتشوفني بعد هالمره
موسى: لاتحاتين إن شاء الله مافيها إلا العافيه تطمني
أنهار هزت راسها: الله كريم "حرك موسى سيارته"
عند حنين وسيف , حنين: سيف أمانه قول لي وين رحت
سيف باس يدها: أرتاحي ياروحي أرتاحي
حنين: سيف تكفى مانبي مشاكل خلاص
سيف: مو سيف اللي يسكت عن حق أغلى ماعنده
حنين: بس سيــــ
سيف قاطعها: خلاص أنتهى خلني , أحل الموضوع بروحي
حنين سكتت من عصبية سيف ...
سيف قرب منها ومسح ع جبينها: فيني ولا فيك يالغاليه
حنين: الحمد لله ع كل حال , أهم شي عندي ياسيف أشوفكم بخير ومرتاحين
سيف ببتسامه: وأحنا يهمنا نشوفك مرتاحه
حنين: تسلم لي , سيف جالس ع شنو ؟
سيف: تشمين ريحة شنو ؟
حنين: ريحة حبيبي وعمري وحياتي وولدي
سيف عصــــــــب: ياسلام وأنا جالس مزهريه أيه قولي
حنين عصبـــــت: الواحد مايمزح مايقول مرتي مريضه تعبانه طوالي يبي يهاواش
سيف ذكر أن حنين مريضه خخخ: ياقلبي قولي لي تشمين ريحة شنو ؟
حنين: ريحة مستشفيات يعني ريحة شنو مثلاً
سيف"يخلف الله ع حضك ياسيف": طيب دوري شوي
حنين: مابي أدور رقبتي توجعني
سيف راح لها من الجهه الثانيه وغمض عينها بيدينه وقام يحرك الورد ع خدودها: طيب الحين شنو تشمين
حنين: أممممممـ ورد
سيف شال يده عن عينها: من شوي مستشفيات
حنين: ههههه وربي تعبانه ومو قادره أركز ع شي
سيف بضيق: آه ياروحي "عدل الطاوله جنبها وجهز لها العشاء: يلا حبيبتي سمي بالله
حنين: توني ماكله عن عشره
سيف: حتى ولو الحين الوضع غير أنتي فقدتي دم كثير , يلا أفتحي فمك
حنين..جلسنا ناكل بصمت لين ماحسيت ليد سيف ع بطني لا إرادي بكيييييييت ...
سيف ضمها: حبيبتي يوجعك بطنك ؟ حنين تكلمي وش فيك ؟ حنيـن ؟
حنين وهي تشهق: الحين مو مثل قبل ياسيف ماتقدر تمسح ع بطني وقت ماتبي ماتقدر تسمع ولدك وتسولف معه وهو في بطني
سيف بعد عنها وقال يهديها: لاياقلبي الشكل الخارجي مايهمني أنتي وولدي عندي بالدنيا"قال بألم: لاتنسي أن اللي صار لك أنا السبب فيه
حنين: لا ياسيف هذا قدري محد له دخل فيه
سيف..حاولت أهدأ حنين لين مانامت , كل ماشفتها تتوجع وشفت حالها كرهت هدى أكثر ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
يوم الأحد // الساعه 11:40م في المطار ...
عبير: سدينا المطار ماشاء الله
الكل: هههههههههههه
دانا: وأنا مو كاسر خاطري إلا أخوي
مها: وش اللي يكسر خاطرك بعد شهر وشوي عندهم شهر العسل , الحين خله في شغله
رزان: ع قلبي هو
رانيه اللي توها جايه وماسكه شوق من يدها: يقول لكم راشد تبون شي ؟
أم تركي: سلامتكم
عبير: ومتى إن شاء الله بنحلق ؟
رانيه: تعودو زين إذا ماحلقنا الساعه وحده
غلا: مامااااااااااااااااااااااااا أبي أجلس جنب رهـــــف وشووووووووق
فضيله: ماعليه ماما إذا ركبنا الطائره
غلا: لالا الحين مالي شغل
فضيله بحده: غــــلا رهف وشوق مع عمهم الحين يجون
فيصل شاف غلا مفزعه الدنيا: جيبيها يما
ملاك: هالدلوعه هذي لازم يسوون لها اللي تبي ولا ماتسكت
حور: نفس وليدوه الله ينتقم لنا منهم
أنهار: ههههه وأنتو وش حاركم محد تدلع مثلكم خلكم في سوالفكم أبرك
دانا: لا بصراحه هالأيام الدلاعه عند غلا زايده فزعت الدنيا إلا تبي شوق تسافر معانا ياخي أمها وأبوها مو معاها وسلمان متشدد مايقتنع بسرعه
ملاك: وفي النهايه بابا قنع سلمان عشان الأخت غلا
عهد: وأنتي يالعصا جبنا لك حور وأهلها بعد وش حارك
رزان: هههههههه تدرون وأحنا ننسق للرحله قلنا ماحد بيروح غيرنا أحنا وبيت خالي في النهايه كل واحد قنع الثاني والحمد لله
من جهه ثانيه عند الحريم , إيمان: أيه أنا بصراحه قلت لحنون الفرصه ماتتعوض حتى ولو توك طالعه من المستشفى الحمد لله إذا تحسين نفسك بخير وتقدرين روحي بعدين بتنزحمين بأولاد والشغل وماتدرين متى تحصل لك مره ثانيه
فضيله: صحيح , أنا بعد قلت لدانا قاتله عمرها بكي وما أبي أروح وسالفه بعدين أقنعها فارس
عبير اللي جالسه بين الحريم والبنات وتسمع سوالفهم: أطلــــــــع ياللي بيطوفون عنهم "شافت دانا أنحرجت: عادي عادي غناتي لاحياء في الدين
دانا: فشله ياربي ترى للحين نفسي أرجع البيت , بس فارس مو راضي
رانيه: حاصل لك ولد خالتي بيطوف عنك
الكل: هههههههههههه
دانا: إن شاء الله أخلص , خاطري أسوي عمره
أبو تركي جا لعند الحريم: قومو يلا , وين دانا؟
دانا: هلا عمي
أبو تركي: أسأل عنك يابنتي
دانا: تسأل عنك العافيه عمي
رزان اللي تمشي جنب دانا: ههه ماخفتي دانوه؟
دانا: طاح قلبي خفت يقول لي فارس مابيروح أنا باطوف عنك
رزان: ههه يلا بروح أشوف فيصل قبل لا أركب الطائره
رانيه: والله حاله الناس بتركب الطائره وناس مسويين لنا شارع الحب في المطار
ريهام: رانيوه عن الشماته لايهون راشد
رانيه: اللهم لاشماته , دانوه عهدوه خل نقرأ آيات ع نفسنا لايحسدونا
أنهار جت وهي شوي وتبكي وجلست ساكته ...
رانيه: ياويل قلبي نفسي أصور رجالكم وهم يمشون وأركب عليهم موسيقى حزينه
رزان: أنتي ورشود بذبحكم رحت هناك أستلمني رشود وهنا أستلمتيني أنتي
ريهام: شنسوي ياختي الله مايحط إلا ع مايشابه
فيصل: يلا يما مع السلامه تآمريني بشيء؟
فضيله قامت تسلم عليه: مع السلامه يايما , أوصيك تنتبه لنفسك وللبيت
فيصل باس راسها: لاتوصين يما , وأنتي بعد أنتبهي لنفسك ولخواتي ورزان
من جهه ثانيه عبد الله كان يسلم ع أمه ويودعها ...
ناصر: يلا خلصنا الإجراءات , قومو ياحريم
غلا: بابا بابا "راحت مسكت يده"
رانيه: آه يالخوانه خونتي في بنت حميي
رزان: ها رنوش أشوف صرتي مدافع لراشد وكل من يقرب له
ريهام: ههه خل نضمن مستقبلنا يارزان حاصل لنا مدافع
ترتبو في الطائره وكل ناس يبون حد يمونون عليه في النهايه صارو الرجال في الكراسي الوسطانيه , والحريم عند جهة اليمين , والبنات ع اليسار ...
رانيه تهبل في رزان: بتقلع الطائره أنتي بسك بربره في الجوال مل منك الرجال
دانا: مو المفروض نقفل جوالاتنا؟
رانيه: وش عليك منهم أصلاً الجوالات بروحهم يصيرو غير متصل بالشبكه والله إذا رحت جده طول الوقت ألعب في جوالي
عبير: حركات والله رنوش صاره خبيره في الطائرات وشغلات السفر ((المرشده السياحيه))
عهد: جلالة المرشده السياحيه رانيه وخطيبها راشد أثنينهم خبيرين في جده هم اللي بيدلونا
رانيه: أحم أحم أفااا عليك
أنهار: حور وملاك وش تسمعون "خدت سماعات حور: يالدببببببه راحين لبيت الله أعقلي
حور: عادي أنهارو مافيها موسيقى كثير
أنهار: الله يخلف عليكم بس , وأنتي سدومه وش تسمعين لايكون مثلهم ؟
سديم: لاوالله أسمع موال
من قدام في الكراسي الوسطانيه كانو الشباب ممسخرين الدنيا والكل يسمعون سوالفهم ويضحكون ...
فارس: طيب أبو فيــــــــصل , الشباب بصوت واحد: حيــــــــــــــــه , فارس: أبو عبد الله , الشباب بصوت واحد: حيــــــــــــــــــه , فارس: أم جاد , الكل: حيهااااااااا
عند البنات , عبير: قام حظك يادانوه يحييوون فيك
دانا: ههههه أنتي أسمعي السالفه اللي بيقولونها الحين
فهد يكمل السالفه: والله لو تشوفون الفرنسيين مايدرون وين الله حاطنهم وأحنا مع الشباب مو مقصرين صوتنا مالي هذاك القطار أبو فلان والكل بصوت واحد "حيـــــــــه" والأخير في النهايه قامو ويانا "حيــــــــــــــــه" وقنا لهم معناها
فارس: ههههه لا فهود أحلى شي الصلوات
راشد: صلواااااااات ع أبو الغزوااااااااات
الكل: اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
أم تركي: صلو على صاحب السكينه المدفون في المدينه
الكل: اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
فارس: والله هذاك القطار لنا فيه ذكريات حتى الفرنسيين خليناهم يقومون معانا صلوات
فهد: تراك أزمتني فروس كل ما أشوف وجهك أتخيل أني بروح فرنسا
الكل: هههههههههههههه
أم تركي: ياربـــــــــــــــي سترك كيف بتطير هالطائره
جاسر: يما بصورك والطائره تهبط بصراحه راح علي وقت الإقلاع ماصورتك طول الوقت فاجه فمك
أم تركي: ياقليل الحيا شايفني عجوز قدامك
جاسر يراضي أم تركي: وأم تركي , الكل: حيــــــــــــــــها
فهد وهو يناظر عهد: وأم مــــــــريم , الكل: حيـــــــــــــــها
راشد وهو يناظر رانيه: وأم عبد الله , الكل: حيـــــــــــــــها
فارس: يلا عاد شافوني أحيي مرتي غارو
فهد: جب لا أوديك دار العجزه
فارس: ههههههه ع طاري دار العجزه وحشني بجد مدري من جلس مكاني هناك يااهي أياام
راشد: هههههههههه لاوالله عن جد بنوديك دار العجزه أنقلبت شايب
ملاك: راشد الكونكت ماتشبك عندي
راشد: ههههههه خد لك العجوز الثانيه , أحنا في الجو نحلق حتى في السماء تبينهم يحطون لك أبراج
الكل: ههههههههههههههه
جاسر: ياجماعه اللي عنده جهاز مخترب ولا شي لايروح عليه في هالسفره ترى النسيب مسوي عرض كل تصليح الجولات والابتوبات مجاناً
راشد: ماشاء الله أشوف صرت مشهور وقامو يطلعون علي كلام , بس حلوه الفكره خلاص صار
ريهام: راشد جيب روابي لاتتعبك
راشد: خليها نايمه بنت أخوي لاتزعجني ولا شي
طلال: تسلم , ياليت بعد لو تاخد أحمدوه
رانيه: ههه لاهذا يسمونه أستغلال , جيبو حمود عندي
جاسر: ماشاء الله سعادة المرشد السياحي ومرته فاتحين حضانه , ياجماعه ترى في عرض ثاني ألحقو اللي يبي يخلي عندهم أولاده أو شي لايستحي
راشد: هههههه وأنت ماشاء الله صاير المذيع
فهد: ههههههههه وأنت وش لك في الرجال خله يطلع مواهبه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
البنات يسمعون سوالفهم ويعلقون تعليقات جانبيه , رزان: وربي أفتقد فيصل أحس لو هو معاهم كملــــــت
عبير: لايكون مسخره مثلهم
دانا: وأعظــم منهم يوم تولد مها كان في الليل رايح شقتها ضحك ووناسه في النهايه ولدت الصباح طوالي
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
رانيه: توني أدري أن كثرة الضحك تسهل الولاده , حنون أبشري بس ننزل بتولدين
أم تركي: سهاله ياربي
حنين: يارب "قالت تهمس لأنهار: بروح دورة المياه وخري شوي
أنهار: أجي معاك ولا تعرفين تغيرين الشاش اللي في بطنك ولا أجي معك ؟
حنين: لالا أعرف بعدي أنتي شوي "سيف شافها قايمه قام فتح لها باب دورة المياه ورجع ع كرسيه"
ساعتين إلا ربع في الطائره قضوها أبطالنا من أحلى أيامهم , بعدها وصلو بالسلامه لجده ...
دانا..كنت أمشي مع البنات وأتأمل ديكور الشاليه الفخم كان مررره خيالي ديكوراته بهيئة فندق فخم من بره وصلنا حطينا أغراضنا كالعاده قمنا نستكشف المكان بذات أن المكان لنا بس أحنا مع الحريم والشاليه اللي جنبنا للشباب والرجال^_^ ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 2:30 في جده // بالتحديد في شاليه الحريم ...
ريهام ردت ع جوالها والكل سكت: تمام الحمد الله............مفتقدينك بقوه وقسم.............حتى ريان طول الوقت جسوم وجسوم.........ياقلبي....توني أقول لرؤى أكيد الحين هنادي ملانه............لحظه شوي "قالت تنادي شوق: شوووق عمه
شوق ببراءه: نعم عمتي
ريهام: تعالي كلمي الماما
شوق حطت اسبيكر: ألوو.......هلا ماما......أنا بخير ومبسوطه كثير............لاما أتعب عماتي.......الحين أنا ألعب مع غلا ورهف........ماما "فزعت الدنيا بكي",
فضيله أخدت الجوال من شوق: أفا أفا هنادي.........ياقلبي حقك فيه العافيه......لاتخافين شوق ماشاء الله كبرت ومو متعبتنا أبد.......بالعكس....هي مبسوطه وحنا مبسوطين..........أوكي حبيبتي نوم العوافي...........ولا تبكين ومثل ماقلت لك كلنا بخير وشوق بعد بخير........يلا حبيبتي سلمي ع سلمان وبوسي جسوم عني........مع السلامه,
رؤى: عمه شوووق أنا معك عن البكي , روحي ألعبي أنبسطي
شوق: وحشوني ماما وبابا وجسوم أخوي
رؤى: لاحول بتبكيني معاها هالبنت , تبين عمو راشد؟
شوق: أيـــه
رؤى: هلا راشد........نمتو ولا لسه؟..........لالا مافينا إلا العافيه بس شوق تبيك........خلاص بطلعها لك...........باي,
راشد بعد ماكان واقف ع تقرب من شوق وضمها: أفا أفا يالعم تبكين!!
شوق وهي تضحك وتبكي في نفس الوقت: أنا بطله ما أبكي
رؤى: يالعياااره توك مطلعتني من داخل والحين تضحكين أقول نامي مع عمك
راشد: هههههههه خلاص خليها عندي
رؤى وهي تهمس لراشد: قريب تنام جيبها عندي "وراحت"
شوق: سمعتك عمتي مالي شغل بنام عند عمـــــي
رؤى وهي داخله الشاليه وتفصخ لفتها: هالملسونه مدري طالعه ع مين
رانيه: يمكن ع عمتها
رؤى: لاوالله ليه مو ع مرت عمها ؟
رزان: خلاص لاتبكون ع أمها
ريهام: لاوالله أشوف مرت حميي مو هنا قمتو تحشون فيهاا
دانا: صلو ع النبي طالعه ع غلا
رانيه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعني السالفه كذا كل قوي عليك أقوى!!
رؤى: حال الدنيا , عدل بعد أخدت كلام رشود كله
عبير: توك تدرين حتى جسور يقول بيغير لقبها
رؤى: تعالي مين في أخوانك جسور ماني ذاكره شكله , المذيع ؟
عبير: هههههههههههههه والله وصرت مشهور ياخوي , أيوه نفسه المذيع
رانيه: إلا وين أنخشو أنهار ورزون وحور فجأه أختفو
ريهام: شفتهم يروحون الغرفه خل ننط عليهم
البنات: يلاااا
دانا..ماشاء الله شفنا منظر ونعم المنظر .. رزون كالعاده منخشه تحت البطانيه وتبسبس مع فيصل خخ .. وأنهار دايره وجهها للجدار وتتكلم نص عربي ونص أنجليزي <<تكلم موسى .. وحور وملاك ضامين بعض ويشاهدون مدري شنو في الابتوب , وأنا أضحك ع أشكالهم صحتني صرخة رنوووش ...
رانيه: مااااااااااااشااااااااااااااااااااء اللي يبي الرومنسيه يجي هالغرفه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
دانا: ماشاء الله حور وملاك أكيد أنبسطتو أخدتو برووفه ع الكلام
ملاك بحسن نيه: وين ننبسط ياحسره وحده صوت النمله أعلى من صوتها والثانيه إذا بتقول شي فيه أن تقلب أنجليزي
رانيه تتنيذل: هههههههههههههههه خلاص هالمره حطو السماعات جنب رزان , وأفتحو الوافي وكل كلمه تقولها أنهار ماتفهمون معناها ترجموها
أنهار اللي توها مقفله: ههه تعلميهم ع النذاله رانيوه , لكن مردوده كاين أنك مخطوبه والحلو الجميل تبعك معانا
رانيه ناظرتها بنص عين: ههه سويت هااارد هااا
أنهار ضربتها ع ظهرها بمزح: وأنتي مركبين لك أذن فيل كيف سمعتي أنا ما أستوعبت الكلمه إلا بعد خمس دقايق
رؤى: هههه عاتي عاتي غير سويت هارد مو كلمه ثانيه , ورزون عن جد تكلم لو نامت ؟
دانا: لا والله تكلم كله كذا أحيانا أكون جنبها بالضبط فيصل يسمعها وأنا ما أسمع
رؤى: سحر لا إله إلا الله
الكل: ههههههههههه
رزان اللي توها قايمه من غيبوبتها أقصد مكالمتها: تحشون فيني؟
ريهام: ههه خيوو علميني ع سر المهنه مره حاولت أتكلم مع طلال مثل ماتكلمين فيصل قال لي بتعلين صوتك ولا أقفل ؟
الكل: هههههههههههه
أنهار: طلعتي مثلي رزون أنا عادي عندي وحور في الغرفه أكلم موسى بس بالأنجليزي
رزان مدة كفها لتوافق أفكارهم: وأنا محد يسمعني إذا كلمت ههههه
عبير وهي تنسدح: أنا بتمدد شوي وإذا أذن صحوني
أنهار: أجل بنطلع لانصير مزعجات
عبير: لاوالله جلسو لو تطلعون بطلع وراكم بس بريح جسمي مابنام
جلسو البنات ضحك ووناسه وطناز وسوالف وأكل .. لين ماسمعو الأذان وقامو يستعدون للصلاه ...
رانيه وهي تنشف وجهها: هذي اللي بتريح جسمها , عبوووووووور عبيرووووووه -->>لاحياة لمن تنادي
أنهار: خليها ترتاح مسكينه جايه مواصله
رانيه: عجزت وياها لو أتابعها حتى أنا بتروح علي فضيلة الصبح
بعد ماخلصو كل البنات صلاه , بقت بس ريهام ع السجاده تقرأ دعاء الصباح وهم يسمعونها وهم متسدحين كل وحده ع سريرها ...
رانيه وهي تلبس عبايتها: أحسنتي أم أحمد لا غاب هالصوت
ريهام: تسلمين , ع وين من صبح ربي ؟
رانيه: كنت طالعه شوي قال لي وائل أجي معاهم هو وراشد بنجيب الفطور وأتوقع نفتر شوي بالسياره من زمان عن جده^_^
ريهام: ههههه أهم شي معاكم وائل , بالتوفيق ياقلبي
رانيه طلعت مستعجله وركبت السياره وتضبط شكلها: السلااام
وائل-راشد: وعليكم السلام
راشد: ها رانيتي كيف الأوضاع عندكم ؟
رانيه: والله وناسه حد الدعسه والأوضاع كلها ميه ميه
راشد: عجبهم الشاليه أحترت كثيييييير لمن أخترته ؟
رانيه: الشاليه بصراحه مســــــــكت محد تكلم عليه رهيييييب يسلم لنا هالذووق
راشد: يسلمك , وأنتو للحي مانمتو ؟
رانيه: ههههه أيه ماخدين الراحه بالقووه لأن الحريم في القسم الثاني , وأنتو كيف وضعكم ؟
راشد: مبسوطين طبعاً ماحددنا أحنا اللي سهرنا جلسنا في جناح واللي نامو راحو الجناح الثاني , وش رايك وؤل في الوضع ؟
وائل: بصراحه وناسه بطني وجعني منكم 24ساعه ضحك
رانيه: ليش وش مسويين
راشد: راح عليك لعبنا في طلال أخوي لعب , جالس وهو مكشر إلا فهود يقول له لاتصيح ولد الخاله الحين نوديك لأختي ههههه أنا طبعاً ما أعرف أتطتز وكملت ع راسه في النهايه راح ينام
رانيه: هههههههههه تدري حتى أحنا مسخرنا الدنيا ع راس رزان وأنهار
وائل: يلا كل يوم ع ناس في السهره , إلا جدتي أم تركي أخبارها ؟
رانيه: عقب ماوصلنا جلست مدري كم ساعه ع السجاده تحمد ربها وتشكره , بعدها نامت وصحينها للصلاه .. كل الحريم نامو بدري بس أم فيصل جلست معانا شوي ونرمان
راشد: توني أدري نرمان جت معانا ؟
رانيه..يمكن نرمان ماسمعتو عنها هذي جارة بيت جدي في عمر أفراح بنت خالتي أم فارس بس مو متزوجه ((الله يزوجها)) ومتعوده ع بيت جدي تروح وتطلع مع أمي وخلاتي وجدتي ونعاملها مثل وحده من أهلنا ...
وائل: إلا شوق ماجت معاك
رانيه: نامت كنت بجيبها
راشد: هااا وؤل أشوفك تسأل عن بنت أخوي
وائل: ههه ياحليها توسع الصدر تحبك واجد
راشد: أنا محبوب عند كل أطفال العائله
رانيه: بابا نويل ع غفله هع
راشد: ههههههههههههه , شوفو هذا محلي الجديد بس الحين مسكر إذا فتح أجي معك وائل
رانيه: الله يبارك لك فيه بس خساره مايمدي أدخل
راشد: لاوالله يمدي يعني البنات اللي يجون المحل أحسن منك أكيد يمدي
رانيه: ههههه لاقصدي يعني مايمديني أعفس وأحوس بس باخد نظره وبطلع
وائل: أنت وش سويت فينا ياراشد يوم وديتها محلاتك اللي في الشرقيه رجعت وكأنها بالعه مسجل
راشد: ههههههههههه كانت جوله حلوه ماتنسى أول أيام الخطوبه
رانيه تناقر وائل: وأنت ماتعرف تبلعها وتسكت ؟
وائل: لا ما أعرف
كملو المشوار مثل ماقالت رانيه أفترو شوي في شوارع جده بعدها راحو المطعم خدو الفطور ووصلو الشاليه وهم تعبانين فطرو ثلاثتهم سوا لأن الباقي نايمين جلسو في المجلس اللي بين الشاليهين بعدها كلن راح ع سريره .. وناس صاحيين وناس نايمين وناس يهذرون ع السرير وكلن مشغول بشي يشغله ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
بعيد عن أجواء السفر والوناسه // الساعه 9:22م في شقة ضاري ...
أمل وهي تبكي بحرقه: خلاص شهد بتروحين ؟!
شهد هزت راسها مثل كل مره ما أبتسمت مانطقت غير بكلمه: مع السلامه
أمل وهي تزيد في البكي مو مستوعبه اللي يصير: ماتبين تودعين إياد اللي ربيتيه اللي يحبك أكثر مني !!
شهد سكرت باب الشقه وراحت لصقر اللي ينتظرها عشان يزفها لقصر الأفراح ...
أمل..آآآآآآآآآه وش ذنبها اليتيمه ياربي وش هالناس اللي ماتحس .. خالها اللي رباها ملكو فيها بدون علمه .. قالو لها فكري وكل يوم يتصلون لها وإذا قالت لهم أنها رافضه يقولون لها فكري عدل .. بعرف بس يفرضون عليها لو يخيرونها ؟! ماتركوها في حالها إلا يوم ملكو فيها اليوم .. فرضو عليها الإنسان اللي دمر حياتها اللي عقدّها بعرف بس دام بيخلونها ترجع له ليييييه دفعو كل هالمبالغ للطلاق الخلعي يعني أحتاجو للفلوس ويبونها ؟! أنا مستعده أبيع ذهبي بس البنت ماتنظلم أكثر ماتتعذب أكثر .. حتى إياد ماشافته لمن طلعت لأنها عارفه أنها مابتقدر تطلع إذا تعلق فيها .. تمنيت أشوفك ياشهد بفستان العرس الأبيض وأنتي في قمة جمالك لكن مو بهالوضع ...
ضاري وهو يفتح الباب بيد ترتجف ويسمع صوت زوجته تبكي , راح يركض لها: أمـــــل وين شهد ؟
أمل وهي تبكي: أخدوها ياضاري زوجوها
ضاري جلس ع الأرض: عارف يا أمل أتصل لي أبو صقر وهم يعقدون أستسمح مني وقال لي أن الليله زواجها وهي بتروح بيت زوجها .. أنا أحمد ربي أنه قال لي وقت الملكه
أمل وكحلها سايل ع وجهها: ضاري أنت ماتدري عن شي رحت مع شهد الصالون تعدلت معاها وصورت معاها وإياد صور معاها كانت أحلى عروسه شفتها في حياتي لكن الحزن اللي في عيونها ماقد شفته في عيون عروس في ليله المفروض أنها تكون أحلى ليله في عمرها
ضاري: ليه الحين مارحتي معاها لقصر الأفراح ؟
أمل: أروح مع من ياضاري مرت أبوها وخواتها كأنهم من أهل المعرس وكل المعازيم من طرف أهل المعرس .. هو عزمت حد من معارفي عشان أروح؟
ضاري قام: أنا مستحييييييييييييل يجيني نوم الليله وشهد مو في البيت .. مصيرها بتتزوج لكن الحين مو متطمن عليها
أمل: شهد صار لها شهر وهي ماتتكلم إلا أشياء بسطيه دوم ساكته .. أنا خايفه عليها
ضاري قام: أنا رايح أشوف شهد
أمل: بس هي الحين في قصر الأفراح
ضاري: مايهمني شي أهم شي أتطمن ع بنتي"طلع وقفل الباب وراه"
أمل لبست عبايتها وأخدت إياد معاها ولحقت ضاري ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 2:40م في شقة شهد وبسام ...
شهد..خلص بسام العشاء وأني مالي نفس آكل لفيت وجهي أتأمل روعة شقتي وجمالها كان بسام ماسك يدي لكن كل هذا ماهمني .. ماهزني شي ماعدت أهتم مو أول مره أصير حزينه .. ماهزني شي غير لمن سلمو علي خالي ومرت خالي وإياد لمن بغيت أطلع من الصاله لفيت وجهي لأني خلاص عرفت أني لو بكيت لو سويت أي شي مافي شي بيغير الحقيقه .. خلاص أنا صرت تحت رحمة بسام وأبوي وعمي باعوني عليه ...
بسام وهو يتقرب لها ويبوس راسها: مبروك حبيبتي
شهد: ...........
بسام اللي مل يسولف بروحه ويشرح لها موقفه وحياته بدونها وكل اللي صار وشهد ساكته: طيب حبيبتي ماتبين تبدلين ملابسك عشان ننام ؟
شهد هزت راسها وقامت بدلت ملابسها وطلعت ...
بسام وهو يمسك يدينها: تمنيت هاليوم والحمد لله شفتك عروسه مزفوفه علي أنا محد يشاركني فيك
شهد أنفجرت في البكي وقالت ولأول مره تتكلم: لا تتقرب مني
بسام أنبسط عشانه سمع صوتها في نفس الوقت تضايق عشانه شاف دموعها: طيب يالغاليه "بعد عنها راح ع السرير , لف وجهه: ماتبين تنامين؟!
شهد اللي جالسه ع الأريكه هزت راسها بلأ وطلعت برى الغرفه ...
بسام..مدري شنو سبب سكوتها .. يمكن عشان أول ليله ومتضايقه .. طيب تتكلم تقول شي .. لكن أحلوت كثير بذات لمن شالت التقويم اللي في أسنانها وكبرت وملامحها أحلوت .. أففف لمتى بضل أفكر يعني أنقلب ع الجهه الثانيه ...
بالنسبه لشهد كانت ترتجف وتحس ببروده في كل جسمها .. كانت لامه كل جسمها ع بعضه وضامه يدينها لصدها ودموعها تطيح بصمت ...
بسام صحى الساعه ثمان الصباح..حكيت راسي .. وين راحت هذي؟! قمت من ع السرير طلعت بره شفتها لامه جسمها ع بعضه ورقبتها طايحه ع جنب حركتها مثل الميته حطيت يدي ع قلبها , الحمد لله فيها نبض ...
بسام: شهد شهـد شهــد
شهد صحت طوالي لمت جسمها ع بعضه: بعد عني
بسام اللي صاحي من النوم وتعكر مزاجه ع الصبح: طيب طيـب , أنا بفطر وإذا تبين فطور ولا كيفك
شهد..عروسه يقولون لها تبين فطور ولا كيفك !! يلا خل أتعود ع الكلام اللي مثل السم لأن غيره مابسمع , قمت آخد لي شاور وأبدل ملابسي ...
بسام..ولو أني مشتاق لشهد وأحبها إلا أني ما أتحمل حد يغلط علي لو يكلمني بهالطريقه أنا ياذووووبي ماسك نفسي لأني غلطت في حقها والحين أعطيها فرصه يمكن هي ماخده أنطباع عني لكن بثبت لك ياشهد أني رجال وأستحقك ولا في غيري يستاهلك ...
وقت الغداء , شهد بكامل زينتها ولابسه عبايتها ...
بسام: نروح بيتنا وبعدين بيتكم طيب ؟
شهد سكتت فتره طويله بعدها قالت: لأ .. بيتكم بعدها بيت خالي
بسام وهو مستغرب: براحتك
شهد..كيف يابسام أروح بيت أبوي وأنا أحسه يبي يتخلص مني وباعني عليك برخيييييييص لكني الحين حاسه أن بيت خالي هو مكاني اللي أشتقت له مو بيتنا ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الثالث والثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-ملكة رانيه وراشد اللي تمت ع خير وفرحت الكل
-هدى واللي سوته في حنين .. وسيف وتهديده لهدى تتوقعون شنو راح يسوي ؟
-نتايج أبطالنا اللي كلٍ منهم فرح بنتيجته وأخد ع قد أجتهاده
-السفره اللي الكل فرح بها تتوقعون شنو المفاجئات اللي بيتصير لأبطالنا في هالسفره ؟
-شهد وزواجها ع بسام وسكوتها تتوقعون شنو سببه ؟!
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))
.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووووو على الباااارت كتيير حلووو
                 تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عوآإآإآإفــي غلآتوو ع المرور ,,’’

مرورك الأحلى ,,’’

لا خلى ولا عدم ,,’’

كل الود 

,,’’

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الرابع والثلاثون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-المسافرين لجده يعيشون أحلى لحظاتهم في جده
-شهد لازالت ساكته وماتتكلم إلا بأشياء معينه
تابعونا))
"عش أفراح عمرك لحظة بلحظة // تذكر أفراح الماضي وتمناها تعود // أنسى أشجان الماضي وأمحوها من ذاكرتك ..."
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 1:55ص في جده ...
رانيه..غيرت توقيعي في منتدى راشد حسيت أن نكنيمي القديم اللي حاطتنه في التوقيع يأزم النفسيه ويتعبها .. وهذا منتدى حبيبي لازم أكون فيه غير عن كل المنتديات لأن شخصيتي بتعكس ع شخصية راشد وسمعته عند الناس ^_^ ...
دانا: أوووه غريبه رنوش جالسه ع الابتوب
رانيه: راشد قال لي أشوف الجديد في المنتدى وشيكت ع إميلي وبس
دانا: يجنن توقيعك الجديد أكيد راشد اللي مسويه لك
رانيه: ههههه أيه راشد مسويه لي , قال لي بعد أشوف من تبي تغير توقيعها
دانا: الحين كلنا هاجرين المنتدى مافي إلا ملوك وحور مطلعين كل مواهبهم فيه
رانيه: أحلى منتدى ملتقى العائله موضوع ملكتنا بجد فرحت لمن شفته
دانا: وتنتظركم مفاجئه لمن نرجع في نفس القسم
رانيه: لاحول , إلا صحيح أم ساري اللي عرفني عليها راشد من فتره تسلم عليكم
دانا: الله يسلمك وياها من الشر , بس تعالي ماقال لك راشد وش سالفتها؟
رانيه: أفاا عليك , هذي وحده زوجها متوفي وماعندها إلا ولد وراشد قايم فيهم بس هذي السالفه
دانا: آهآآآ
رانيه: تصدقين دانوه سويت لراشد سالفه أول ماسمعته يكلم وحده وينزل ع الصوت عشان لا أسمع
دانا: ههههههههه عاد رشود أقتليه ع العناد , بس أنتي ماعندك سالفه تغارين من وحده أكبر من راشد وأنتي عنده
رانيه: بغيت أموووووووت كل مايكلمها يوطي ع صوت الجوال وأنا معصــــبه خلاني ع أعصابي أربعه أيام بعدين قال لي سالفتها
دانا: أنا بعد مره سمعت فارس يكلم نرمان ونفس الحركه بعدين قال لي أنها حسبة خالته
رؤى اللي سمعتهم يسولفون: وش هالحاله حتى من العجايز بيغارون !!
رانيه: لا لو تشوفي ذاك اليوم عن جد الشيطان حاضر قاعده أألف قصص ع راس راشد زين أنه ماطلقني
رؤى-دانا: ههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أقول له أيــــــه السيده خديجه أكبر من النبي أكيد بتقول لي كذا إذا أخدتها
دانا: ههههههههههههه يالهبله كأنك تشجعينه ع الزواج
رؤى: أهم شي وش سوى أخوي؟
رانيه: في البدايه كان معصب بعدين لمن ذكرنا السالفه جلسنا نضحك أثنيننا
دانا: أنتي وراشد عالميين , نامو كلهم أكيد راسهم أنفجر من الألعاب
رؤى: أنا اللي مالعبت راسي أنفجر , بس عن جد من زمان كان نفسي أشوف مدينة الألعاب اللي دايم يتكلم عنها راشد
رانيه: أحلى شي لمن نزلو الشباب من قطار الموت كل واحد قام يفضح ع الثاني
رؤى: بس اللي مو مستوعبته لمن صارخ أخوي طلال أحس طلال هيييييبه يعني شي غريب علي أشوفه يصارخ
دانا: ههه الظاهر كلهم قامو يصارخو لمن أنفصل القطار من الوسط
رانيه: أنا ترجيتهم لايركبون لأن عن جد خطير بغيت أموت لمن شفت وجه وؤل أخوي لمن نزولو أحمرررر وصدره يرتفع وينزل وينفخ ويقولو أستفرغ اللي في بطنه وهم فوق
دانا: مجانين لكن ع هاللعبه اللي ركبوها
رؤى: ع قولتهم أحنا رجاجيل مانركب إلا شي يناسبنا , أنا ما أحب الأماكن الفوضى والخرابيط بس الحين صرت أروح عشان ريوف كبرت
دانا: أمي قالت لي أجلس معاهم لأن بتبدي فيني أنفلونزا بس كان نفسي أروح من زمان
رانيه: بس كلنا ترى مالعبنا إلا لعبتين أو ثلاث أكثر شي لعبو البزارين
رؤى: والشباب كأن الرحله لهم ما كأن كل واحد لحيه وشنب قطار الموت والدبابات ماقصرو عايشين شبابهم طول بعرض , ورائد أترجى فيه أول ما أنخطبنا يركب معاي ولا يرضى الحين يوم تزوجنا وشيب وصار عندنا بنت ركب لكن حدي عصبت
دانا: ههههههه الحين مع الشباب رجعوه شباب عن جد الأجواء شجعتهم كلهم يلعبون
رانيه: أنا هلكني راشد يقول خساره ماجت أم تركي معانا كان خليناها تلعب ما أتخيل جدتي تلعب
رانيه-دانا-رؤى: هههههههههههههههه
دانا: الكل يهون إلا فيصل حالف يرقص أبوي ليلة زواجه ما أتخيل أبوي يرقص
رؤى: ههههه راشد وفيصل والأجر ع الله
رزان نطت عليهم: كأني سمعت أسم فيصل ؟
دانا-رانيه-رؤى: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كملو البنات سهرتهم وصحو الباقي ودخلو المطبخ يطلعون المواهب ووناسه وضحك لين ما أذن صلو وطلعو الحديقه يقطعون كنار ولوز ويركضون ويلعبون وعايشين الأجواء صح ...
أنهار: يلا تحدي كل وحده تفسخ الكب حقها ونرميهم كلهم مره وحده واللي تشوف كب تاخده عندها واللي ماتشوف تطلع من اللعبه 123"صفرت وبدو البنات كل وحده ترمي الكب حقها وبعدها كل وحده لبست لها كب وراحو ع جنب وجلسو يضحكون ع أشكالهم شعورهم مكشوشه وكل وحده شافت كب قدامها ولبسته وتناسق الألوان لااااا يفوتكم"
حنين اللي كانت تتفرج عليهم من بعيد وتشاركهم سوالفهم وتصورهم: ههههههه عبير
كلهم ناظرو عبير وطلعت من اللعبه , تابعو البنات لعبتهم هبال في هبال لين طلعو أغلبهم بقو في اللعبه رانيه وأنهار ومها ...
مها جلست ع الكرسي: خلاص تعبت "جلسو أنهار ورانيه لأنهم تعبانات من المسخره اللي صارت"
إيمان: أنا عندي فكره خوووش فكره
: أتحفينآآ أم ســـديم
دانا: لحظه لحظه , أم ســـــــــــــــــديم
البنات بصوت واحد وتصفير وهبال: حيهــــــــا
إيمان وهي تحط يدها ع صدرها وتحني ظهرها مثل اللي في المسرحيات: شكراً شكراً أخجلتم تواضعي , وش رايكم بما أن الرحله بأسم العروسه اللي زواجها بعد شهر وشوي "الكل ناظر رزان , قالت إيمان تكمل: وش رايكم نسوي حفله بمناسبة توديعها للعزوبيه
الكل: هيآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ هووووووووووووووو كللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووش عااااااااااااااشووو ياااااااااسلاااااااااااام
ريهام: بس تعالو مو الحين خلوها لليله نسوي كيك وحلويات وحركات ونعزم الحريم
عبير بحماس: صدق أن جده غيرررر أحلى سفره صارت لي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
صلو البنات الظهر والوناسه مو سايعتهم وجلسو يستعدوون للحفله في الليل ويجهزون نفسهم كل وحده لبست أحلى ملابسها وعدلو رزان وضبطوها وسوو مالذ وطاب من الأكل للعشاء وبعد الأذان جلسو كلهم بعباياتهم يتسمعون فضيله تقرأ الدعاء عشان لاتصير حفلتهم بدون فايده ...
بعد ماخلصت فضيله الدعاء قالت أطلبو حوائجكم وتعرفون الحريم جلسو نص ساعه يطلبون حوائجهم , إيمان: رحم الله والديك أم فيصل
فضيله: والدينا ووالديك جميعاً
صار الشاليه كأنه خلية نحل البنات رايحين جايين يجهزون العشاء , ودانا توصل العشاء للرجال طبعاً فارس يوقف لها عند الباب ويوصله للرجال , لين ماخلصو البنات شغلهم وجلسو يآكلون , بعد العشاء جلسو يشتغلون ولأن الشغل جماعي ووناسه ويسولفون وهم يشتغلون وكل وحده تشجع الثانيه خلصو بسرعه ...
ريهام راحت لرزان من يدينها وإيمان من رجلينها وحملوها وقامو يدورون فيها , والبنات ضحك تصفيق وهبال الحريم اللي تروعو من الصوت دخلو ...
أم تركي: لا تعورون عرووووسنا
والبنات لاحياة لمن تنادي , لين ماتعبو حطو رزان ع السرير وأنسدحو وهم يضحكون ع هبالهم: ههههههههههه
البنات بصوت واحد: يابابا أسناني واو وديني عند الطبيب .. ماعاد بدي شكلاته بس بدي أشرب الحليب-->>داق عليهم الهبال من قلب , والبزارين مبسوطين لأن الأنشوده أنشودة أطفال ويصفقون ويغنون معاهم لحد ماسكتو وصار المكان هدوووء
غلا من بين الهدوء: يلا فرح"البنات يكملون معاها: يلا مرح قعدو من النوم صوت الجرص نادانا ياويل اللي مايقوووم .. إن شاء الله إن شاء الله يبا....ألخ>>
بعد ماخلصو نيشد ويا البزارين قامو يجلون رزان والبزارين معاها تحت المشمر وحنين بعد لأنها ماتقدر تتحرك كثير من الحمل ^_^
البنات بصوت واحد: كللللللللللللوووووووش جلوة متيربنا قووومي .. نجمه مابين النجومي ..
لايفوتكم الطق اللي تطقطق بعلبة الإكلينكس واللي تطقطق ع الدولاب واللي تطقطق بالجزم ((تكرمون)) ع قارورات المويه واللي تصفق بيدها واللي تصور ...
قامت فضيله دخلت لرزان تحت المشمر وضمتها بقووووه لدرجة إن رزان بكت ...
البنات يلطفون الجو , دانا: ههههههههه رزون صدقتي ترى مو الليله العرس"راحت جنب رزان وضمو بعض وقامو يبكون مع بعض"
عبير: هههههههههههههههههههههههه وقسم مو صاحيين توها تسخر ع رزون عشانها تبكي الحين قامت تبكي معاها !!
رانيه تتطنز: وحده تجي باضمها صار نفسي أضم حد وأبكي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كملو البنات سهرتهم وضلو ومعاهم الحريم يوم جا وقت صلاة الليل راحو الحريم يصلون صلاة الليل والبنات بعضهم راحو يصلون وبعضهم كملو سهرتهم , وبعد أذان الفجر كل البنات راحو ينامون لأنهم من الصباح صاحيين والغاز تبعهم خلص هع .. ووراهم روحه للمول عشان يجهزون لزواج رزان ...
والشمس توها تشرق رن جوال رزان , رزان طلعت تراقب شروق الشمس في البلكونه وهي تكلم فيصل: هلا وغلا هلا بنور الشمس
رزان: هلا بنور عيوني هلا بالنور كله
فيصل: ياحيها حبيبتي أم نصوري , كيف حفلتكم
رزان: حفلتنا حلوه بس ناقصنا وجودك
فيصل: يعني لو كنت موجود كنت باشوفك ؟
رزان: لا طبعاً , خلاص أصلاً حتى عقب مانرجع مافي تشوفني إلا ليلة الزواج
فيصل: وأنا شيصبرني بالله
رزان: أممممـ أني بضل طول العمر معاك
فيصل: أنا بعـــــرف شنو بتستفيدين لو ماشفتك شهر وشوي ؟ يعني بيغير شي بيتأجل الزواج لو شفتك
رزان: لا بس الحين حالتي حاله خليها ليلة الزواج أحلى
فيصل: أنا أبي أشوفك جرفليه وحالتك حاله بس أهم شي أشوفك طيب ؟
رزان: ههههه نشووف , إلا كيف الشغل معك؟
فيصل: الحمد لله ماشي حالي"وضلو كل واحد يسولف عن الأشياء اللي صارت له والأشياء اللي يخخطون لها في المستقبل^_^"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
مرت يومين سريعه ع أبطالنا بذات المسافرين لأن أيامهم حلوه وكل يوم له ذكريات وأحداث تميزه .. جا اليوم وهم متوجهين لأطهر البقاع ((بيت الله)) كلٍ كان في نفسه يخخط لصفحه جديده يفتتحها مع ربه كلٍ يتوب من ذنوبه توجهو لمكه بقلوبهم وكل جوارحهم ...
الساعه 2:33ص عند المحرم والبنات يركبون الباص ...
فضيله: يلا كلكم قرأتو النيه ؟
البنات: أيــه
أم تركي: متأكدين أنكم كاملين مافي حد ناقص ؟
أنهار وهي تحسبهم: مها مو موجوده
فضيله وهي تكلم مها بجوالها: الله يهديك يامها...............طيب ننتظرك ترى كل الجماعه كاملين................مع السلامه,
عهد: وينها مها ؟
فضيله: الظاهر أن ريان طاح وراحت تبدل ملابسه
دخلت مها وبدأو البنات الحريم يكررون التلبيه بصوت واحد ومشى الباص: لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك أن الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك لبيك ..
"كلمو سبعين تلبيه مع بعض بعدها قرأو التلبيه المستحبه كانت إيمان تقرأها وهم يرددونها وراها لين ماهدأو وكل وحده صارت تلبي بروحها"
أم تركي لفت لأنهار ورزان اللي جالسين وراها يكلمون: أنهااار رزاااان
أنهار ورزان كل وحده أستأذنت من خطيبها وقفلو جوالتهم: هلا أم تركي
أم تركي: أنتبهوو مو تتغزلون وياعمري وياحياتي تراكم محرمات
أنهار-رزان: إن شاء الله
أم تركي أنتبهت للبنات يضحكون ع رزان وأنهار: وأنتو مو كل وحده تمسك لنا يد رجلها وتتغزل وتسوي سوايا ترى عليكم خروووف
رانيه: ههههههههه جدتي عاد نفهم
أم تركي: أنا أدري عنكم بعد كأنكم إلا مصرقعات تناظرونهم من الشباك غضو بصركم الحين بعد ماتقصرون ناظروهم بكيفكم
البنات: ههههه إن شاء الله
أم فارس لفت لدانا: يايما مكتوبه لاتبكين إن شاء الله مره ثانيه
دانا وهي تمسح دموعها: كان نفسي أسوي عمره
فضيله: أهدي حبيبتي دانا مكتوبه لك ربك كريم
دانا..أحس كأن شي ضاغط ع قلبي مدري كيف نفسي بقوه أسوي عمره .. نفسي تتجدد نفسيتي قبل أتزوج أبي ربي يبارك لي في زواجي يلا ع قولة أمي أن شاء الله مكتوبه , ضليت ألبي وأنا ساكته لأني متضايقه عشاني ماباسوي عمره مثل الناس ...
]]ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
ع نفس الخط في باص الرجال كانت الأجواء روحانيه والكل يلبي ...
راشد..قالو لي أمسك الكتاب أستحييييت بعدين قلت يلا خل أفلها مسكت الكتاب وجلست ألبي بصوت عالي والكل يردد وراي عدل والله الأجواء حمااااااس ...
"وصلو مكه بالسلامه ونزلو العماره اللي حاجزينها لهم .. كانت محجوزه للعائله بس مافي حد من برا معاهم إلا الطابق الأول كان للعمال , والطابق الثاني كان القسم الأول للبنات والقسم الثاني لقعدة الحريم والطبخ , والطابق الثالث للشباب القسم الأول للنوم والقسم الثاني للقعدات والأغراص , والطابق الرابع عباره عن سويتات كل وحده معاها زوجها لها سويت معاه // بعد ماحطو أغراضهم في العماره راحو كلهم سوا يتعمرون ...
دانا..طبعاً أنا جلست ع جبل الصفا مع البزارين لأن مايجوز لي أدخل الحرم , جلست بكتابي أتعبد والبزارين راكبين نازلين ع الجبل وأنا شوي أناظرهم وشوي أكمل الدعاء ساعات بعد هم إذا سمعوني أردد المقطع يرددون معاي((سبحانك يالا إله إلا أنت الغوث الغوث خلصنا من النار يارب)) لين ماخلصو الحريم طواف وجو جنبي ...
دانا: تقبل الله
الكل: منا ومنك
دانا: ماطولتو
فضيله: والله الطواف الحمد لله سهاله فاضي مافي ناس واجد
ريهام: ماتعبوك حمود وريان ؟
دانا: لا أبد كأنهم في ملاهي يركبون الجبل وينزلون وأنا أقرأ الدعاء ماسوو شي
أم تركي: يلا إن شاء الله مكتوبه عمرتك لك يابنتي
دانا: إن شاء الله , الحين أقوم أسعي معاكم ؟
أم فارس: أيه قومي
قامو الحريم مع البنات قرأو النيه شافو سيف ع جنب مع حنين يتفقون مع اللي يأجورون الكراسي , أم تركي: ها يما حنين بتسعين ع كرسي؟
حنين: أيه
أم تركي: سيف ولدي إذا في كرسي أحجز لي
سيف: إن شاء الله جدتي
رانيه: أنا خبري أن حنين بتسعى ع كرسي عشانها حامل لايكون جدتي حامل بعد !!
ريهام: هههه ع الطناز رانيوه خلي جدتك في حالها
دانا..سعيت معاهم كان السعي متعب نوعاً ما , بعد ماقصرت قالو لي أتقدم العماره مع البزارين وهم بيطوفون وأنا طبعاً مايجوز لي أطوف تقدمت لأن الأنفلونزا طخت راسي عدل الحمد لله أني قدرت أسعي , دخلت العماره طلعت للبزارين ألعابهم وأنسدحت ع السرير جلست أبكي مدري من التعب لو من الحسره ...
خلصو البنات العمره وراحو العماره ودخلو معاهم الحريم قسمهم , أم فارس وهي تصحي دانا: دانا يما أكلتي لك شي قبل تنامين ؟
دانا وهي تفتح عينها: هلا عمتي تقبل الله
أم فارس: منا ومنك غناتي , أكلتي شي قبل تنامين ؟
دانا وهي تكح: لا مو مشتهيه شي أكلو أنتو بالعافيه عليكم
أم فارس راحت لفضيله: ترى دانا نامت بدون أكل
فضيله: الله يستر منها دانوه أنا أعرفهم هي وفيصل إذا تجيهم أنفلونزا تجيهم شديده مايقدرون يخفون راسهم
رانيه وهي تسكر فطيرتها: ولا يهمك أم فيصل الحين نروح لها نروح عنها الأنفلونزا وأبو الأنفلونزا
مها: ماعليه عاد أخواني مايعرفون وناسه ولا غيره إذا طخت راسهم الأنفلونزا
أم تركي: إذا للعصر ماتحسنت خل نوديها المستشفى
"أنهار سوت لدانا فطيره عشان إذا صحت تاكلها , وتوزعو عشان يريحون الحريم كل وحده راحت لزوجها في سويتها والبنات راحو قسمهم وكل وحده ماتسمعون إلا شخيرها"
أنهار وهي طالعه من دورة المياه تسولف مع رانيه اللي تمشط شعرها: ياربي أشكالنا عالمه أول ماخلصنا عمره
رانيه: أيه أنا ماتحملت شكلي طوالي تحممت
أنهار: أنا بعد , أتخيل مسكين موسى لو يشوف شكلي أول ماخلصنا عمره
رانيه: ههههههه أي والله وجوهنا غير شكل من التعب وعيوننا منتفخه والشعر مكشوش من الحجاب والرجايل سوداء من شوراع مكه , الحين أحس شكلي أرحم لمن تحممت
أنهار: وأنا بعد أحس مانفسي في شي غير النوم عقب ماتحممت"ضلو يسولفون لحد ماغلب عليهم النعاس وكل وحده راحت سااابع نومه"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

بعيد عن مكه // أكيد أشتقنا للشرقيه وأهلها .. الساعه 6:44م في فيلا ناصر ...
فيصل..من سافرو الأهل وأنا ما أحب أجلس في البيت كثير , أتصلت ع رزاني تطمنت عليها وعلى أمي وخواتي وجا في بالي أركب شقتنا رميت المفتاح نهاية السلم ونطيت بداية السلم وأخديته بيدي ورحت السلم الخارجي حق شقتنا فتحتها ودخلت شفت صورتي أنا مع رزان ليلة الحفله كانت واقفه وأنا ضامها من وراء وماسك ورده بيديني ورزان يدينها ع يديني ماسكه معي الورده وتناظرني ومبين ع ملامحها أنها مستحيه ذكرت حياها ليلة الحفله وضحكت من قلبي .. ع قلبي هي كل شي فيها يجنن ناظرت الأثاث وكل شي في الشقه كان ذوقي وذوق رزان كل شي مميز وله سالفه بعض الأشياء أختلفنا عليها وأشياء مارضى عليها واحد منا لكن في النهايه طلعت الشقه بالمره رااااقيه حجمها مو حجم شقه لنفرين ماشاء الله واسعه كثير بحجم ثلاثة أرباع فيلاتنا لكن نسميها شقه خخخ , رميت نفسي ع السرير يآآآآه بقى شهر و9 أيام ع زواجنا فتحت جوالي ع الملفات المخفيه طلعت صورة عيون رزان بتذبحنــــــــي كل شي فيها يجدبني هالبنت تحللللللللم أني ما أشوفها لليلة الزواج .. قفلت الشقه ونزلت البيت طلعت الفلاش اللي سرقتها قبل ملكتنا خخخ لأن فهود عطاني أياها عقب ماملكنا وتطنز علي وأنا قلت لرزان ع السالفه عن جد كانت لحظة طييييش مافكرت لحظتها وش يمكن يصير عيبي اللي كنت أعترف فيه قبل لا أخطب أني أحياناً أسوي أشياء بدون لا أفكر بعقلي بس الحين كأني عقلت نوعاً ما هع , شفت صورتي أنا وفهود أستغربت متى هذي الصوره!! أنا منسدح ع رجل فهود وهو يمسح ع شعري ههههههه مسخره الصوره مدري من وين سارقتها الشريره رزون رحت للصوره اللي بعدها طلعت فيديو لنفس الصوره أيوووووووووه فتحته وأنا متحمس أشوفه ...
عهد بحماس وصوتها متغير لأنه بالكاميرا لكن فيصل ميزه: ياااااااااااربي حلفو أن فهوووودي مايجنن
رزان: أنا اللي بيذبحني فصووول شوفو الخصل اللي نازله ع وجهه
دانا: هههههههههههههههههههه رزانوه حلفي ماودك تروحين تبعدينهم عن وجهه ؟
عهد: أششش فضحتينا دانوه شكله فيصل صحى خل نروح جناحنا
فيصل..ههههههههههه الشريرات كل هذا يطلع منهم كأني الحين تذكرت السالفه هذي أول سنه لي في الجامعه قبل لا أسافر كنا متضايقين أنا وفهود عشاننا أول مره بنفترق , لكن بتصل أقول لرزون ...
رزان: ههههههههه ياشرير لاتشوف باقي الصور
فيصل: برد قلبي والله كل شوي أعيد المقطع ياحلوو الكلام اللي قلتيه
رزان: فصووول لاتلعب في أعصابي عن جد أنا شقلت ؟
فيصل يلعب بأعصابها: قلتي ياليتني مكانك يافهد وهالقمر اللي جالس ع حضنك ع حضني
رزان لا شعوري: لااااااااااا ماقلت
فيصل يغير كلامه: لالا قلتي خده ناعم توه حالق بروح أبوسه
رزان: فصووووولي عفيه لاتلعب بأعصابي
فيصل: هههههههه لا جد هالمره خلاص باسمعك صوتك
رزان عقب ماسمعت صوتها: والله والله كنت توني أعترف لدانوه أني أحبك وصارت هالسالفه
فيصل: ههه والله أنك قمر بكمل باقي الصور
رزان: بكيفك ترى بتشوف صور بتتروع منها
فيصل بمزح: عادي أنا أبي أتروع
رزان: تتروع هااا , لكن مو الحين نتفاهم رجعتي من الحرم
فيصل: أوكي حبيبتي أدعي لي لاتنسين
رزان: ياحياتي وأنا أقدر أنساك
فيصل اللي سمع صوت رانيه"خد لك العالم يذكرون الله في الحرم وهذي ضرب تغزل: هههههههه يلا حبيبتي لا أشغلك سلمي لي ع الأهل
رزان: يوصل , مع السلامه
فيصل..كملت باقي الصور عن جد الصور تخلد الذكريات ع قول دانوه , بعدها بدلت ملابسي وطلعت أشوف الشباب عشان أرجع بدري وأنام باكر من صبح ربي وراي دوام ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
نرجع لمكه .. كانو أبطالنا يعيشون أيام مميزه فيها عباده وطلعات ومنتزهات ومطاعم وأكيد أسواااق ودانا المسكينه مريضه أحياناً تطلع معاهم لكن أغلب الوقت تكون في العماره ...
الساعه 4:44م كانو البنات طالعين مشوار العزيزيه يتسوقون ودانا في العماره تعبانه معاها الحريم لكنهم فوق وهي في قسم البنات بروحها سمعت صوت طق ع الباب ...
دانا وهو ياذوبها تتكلم: كح  كح مين ؟
فارس: أنا فارس دانا حبيبتي افتحي
دانا وهي تفتح الباب وتدخل فارس المجلس: مارحت معاهم العزيزيه ؟
فارس: كنت بروح بس ماطاوعني قلبي أروح عنك
دانا: لا أنا طبت الحين بس شوي مصدعه
فارس: تحسين نفسك أستفدتي ع الأبره اللي عطوك وياها أول ماوصلنا
دانا: أيه شوي
فارس: الحمد لله , قومي بروح معاك المستشفى
دانا: لا خلاص طبت اليوم بروح الحرم لأن ماعندي وقت مافي إلا اليوم وبكره أروح الحرم
فارس: زين لحقتي ع الأقل يومين تدخلين الحرم , بس ماعليه خل أوديك الحين المستشفى ورجعتنا نروح الحرم سوا
دانا: لا مابي
فارس عصــــب: شوفي أنتي كيف تكحين وجسمك حار
دانا: لأن توني متحممه وطالعه من دورة المياه صدقني مافيني شي
فارس: عن العناااد يلا قومي ألبسي عبايتك
دانا طاحت دمعه من عينها: يعني غصب-->> حساااسه
فارس: بتقومين ولا أقومك ؟
دانا..قمت ألبس عبايتي ياربي وش هالحاله الله رزقني رجل عصبي وأنا ما أقدر طوالي أبكي حاولت أعدل وجهي وما أبكي دموعي تطيح أبي أبين عاديه مافي فايده سمعته يناديني لبست نقابي وطلعت وأنا متنقبه عشان لاينتبه لي أبكي , ركبنا التكسي سوا رحنا المستشفى طبعاً كالعاده ماعندهم إلا هالوصفات نصرفها في الصيدليه وأبرة مغدي , رجعنا العماره سوا والبنات مابعد يوصلون دخل معاي فارس وأنا لسه متغبنه من يوم يعلي صوته علي , لفيت ظهري لأني ببكي إذا ناظرته فسخت عبايتي ورحت أوديها الغرفه بعدها رحت المجلس مو من الذوق أخلي فارس بروحه حتى لو كنت زعلانه منه ...
فارس يراضي دانا: أحم حبيبتي
دانا وهي منزله راسها: هلا
فارس: مو قصدي أعلي صوتي عليك بس تعرفيني عصبي
دانا: .............
فارس راح جنبها ومسك خدها: ناظريني دانا
دانا غطت وجهها بيدينها ...
فارس ضمها: بعد قلبي تعبانه ؟
دانا هزت راسها بلأ ودموعها تنزل ع كتف فارس وهي تحاول تبعد عنه ...
فارس: خلاص أرضى علينا ياااعسل
دانا رفعت راسها وأبتسمت ...
فارس: طيب والدموع؟
دانا: مدري يطيحون بروحهم
فارس: ههههه فديت الدلووعه , أنتي قمــــــر بس عنيده
دانا عصبت دفته من كتفه: وأنت عصبي
فارس ضمها وهو يضحك: ههههههههه يعني حاقده علي؟
دانا: مو صاحي اللي يحقد عليك , حبيبي شوي "تقصد أنها بتقوم من ع حضنه"
فارس: وين ؟
دانا: باقوم أستعد للصلاه عشان أروح الحرم
فارس: طيب أنا طالع إذا خلصتي أتصلي علي بنروح سوا
دانا: أوكي
دخلت دانا ع البنات اللي توهم راجعين من السوق وكل وحده توري الثانيه وش شرت لها ولخطيبها ...
رزان: وش صاير دانا وش صاير ؟
دانا ناظرت في شكلها: ماصاير شي , في شي غلط ؟
رزان: لالا بعدين أقول لك
دانا هزت كتفها بمعنى مدري عنكم وراحت تستعد عشان تروح الحرم , دخلت عليها رزان: أوووووووه مبرووووووك بتروحين الحرم
دانا تنهدت: أيه ماورى علي باشوف الكعبه
رزان: طيب وش فيك أكييييييد متهاوشه مع فارس
دانا: آآآآآه شسوي عصبي .. بس حنون
رزان: يلا الله يعينك"غمزت لها: لكن أهم شي حنون
دانا ضربت رزان ع ظهرها: أرووح لرجلي ينتظرني أبرك لي
رزان: ههههههههه طيب بس لاتنسين تروحون الحرم
دانا فهمت قصدها: أكيد بنروح الحرم إلا إذا أنتي وفيصل تتفقون تروحون مكان وتغيرون رايكم في الطريق
أنهار وهي طالعه: ههههههههه وقسسسم أنكم خطيرااااات
دانا: أفاا عليك بس , يلا أنا بروووح لا أتهزأ باااي
البنات: باااي

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

قامو البنات يستعدوون عشان يروحون الحرم وزنقه لحد ما كلهم خلصو وراحو سوا .. قضو أحلى 6 أيام في مكه وجا الوقت اللي يروحون فيه للمدينه طبعاً مافي مطارات في مكه فبيروحون في باصات بي آي بي ((باصات بس مظامهم أقرب للطائرات مريحين وسبيشل)) // الساعه 4:30م بعد ماوصلو الكل من الحرم ونزلو عفشهم وتوزعو في الباصات صار باص للحريم والبنات ومعاهم أبو تركي وأبو فيصل وباص لباقي الرجال مع الشباب وصارو الباصين يمشون مع بعض ...
الكل: اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
دانا الوحيده اللي ماخده راحتها في الروحه والجيه في الباص لأن أبوها وعمها وأثنينهم محرمين عليها , قالت تقدم التمر لأبو تركي: تفضل عمي
أبو تركي وهو ياخد له تمر: هلا هلا عمي كيفك الحين ؟
دانا: الحمد لله واجد أحسن من قبل
أبو تركي: الحمد لله والله تضايقنا عشانك يابنتي
دانا: تسلم عمي
أبو تركي: عاد أكلي زين وأهتمي في صحتك ولا تكثيرن من الخرابيط اللي يبيعونها والمعلبات أكلي أشياء طبيعيه
دانا ببتسامه: إن شاء الله"راحت لأبوها تعطيه تمر: تفضل بابا
ناصر: تسلمي يالورده
جلست دانا تسولف شوي مع أبوها وعمها بعدها رجعت للبنات ...
ملاك: تصدقي دانا صار نفسي أمرض عشان أتدلع مثلك
دانا: صلي ع النبي يهالخبله حد يتمنى المرض أقول قولي خير ولا أنطمي
ملاك لفت فمها وهي تتحرطم ع دانا: يعني محد يمزح
جهان: هههههه دانا لاتقولين خديتي من عصبية فارس ؟
فضيله: لا والله من أولها دانا ماتقدر ع كلمه من ملاك دووم يتهاوشون من أقل كلمه
أم تركي: لازم منها في كل بيت أحنا عندنا فارس وجاسر وعبير مايحضرون مع بعض ولا يتهاوشون والمشكله مايستغنون عن بعض
مها: يقولون مايتهاوشون إلا اللي يحبون بعض يعني هذي من علامات المحبه
ريهام: ههههههههههههههه صاااااااااااادوووه وأنتي وفيصل نسيتي من أول؟
فضيله: عاد مها وفيصل مافي ناس تهاوشو كثر ماهم تهاوشو ولا في ناس يحبون بعض قد ماهم يحبوون بعض
رانيه: هههههه صح ذكرتوني رؤى ترى الضربه اللي في راشد شفتها
رؤى: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه آآآآه ياويل قلبي
فضيله: ههههه اي ضربه اللي بالسكين ؟
رانيه: لالا أقصد اللي في ظهر راشد من يدة البلايستيشن رؤى ضاربته , إلا وش سالفة السكين ؟
فضيله: ههه الله يرحمكم يامريم ونوره , كان فيصل طالع مع راشد ورجع لمريم ونوره الله يرحمهم وفي بلوزته دم ضربت نوره ع راسها وهي تصارخ وينه راشد ؟ فيصل أرتبك لمن شافها تضرب ع راسها قال لها وهو خايف بع بع بع بع شافتها مريم تضرب ع راسها والدم في بلوزة فيصل وقامت تسألها وش فيه راشد , قالت نوره وهي تضرب ع راسها بع بع بع بع وقامو ثنتينهم يصارخون بع بع بع ولا يدرون شالسالفه جا أبو سلمان وبغى يموت لمن شاف حالتهم سألهم من اللي بع بع ؟
الكل ناقعين من الضحك ع بع بع: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: وبعدين وش طلعت سالفة بع بع ؟
فضيله: ماعرفنا قصتها إلا يوم بردت السالفه طلع راشد متهاوش مع صاحبه وصاحبه ضربه بالسكين وشافهم حارس مدرستهم المصري وقال لفيصل صاحب راشد (بعطه) بالسكين وهو يبي يقول لهم بعطه بس مو عارف من الربكه قال بع بع
مها: هههههههههه قلب مصري الأخو من الخوف بس عجبتني بعطه
رؤى: صرنا كل مانتهاوش أنا وراشد يقول لي لا أبعطك بالسكين
الكل: ههههههههههههه
رزان: الله يرحمهم أمي وخالتي عليهم سوالف
الكل: الله يرحمهم
ريهام: وفيصل لمن كان صغير محد نكت مثله إذا حد زعله يجلس ع سلم البيت ودموعه تطيح: محد يحبني كلهم مايحبوني أنا باروح عنهم
دانا: ههههههههههه ورزان تروح له أنا أحبك ماعليك منهم كلهم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
رزان بستغراب: أنــــــا!!
ريهام: هههه لاتتروعين هذا فلفل من عند دانا
رزان: ههههههههه ع بالي
أفراح: والله علينا سوالف في الطفوله نضحك ضحك لمن نذكرها
رانيه اللي توها مخلصه مكالمه: ياااااااااااااااااي صديقتي سلووم في المدينه ياسلاااام باشوفها
عبير: حركااااات , بس تعالي مو هي حامل؟
رانيه: توها ثلاثه شهور , بس كانت معاي لمن سوت التحليل المنزلي
مشاعل: ههه وأنتي ماشاء الله عليك بخوووره
رانيه: أفاا عليك بشرت كل اللي أعرفهم وهي بعدها ماتطلع من دورة المياه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههه
أم فارس: عقبال مايبشرونا عنك ياربي
الكل: آآميــن
أنهار: الباص نحس إن أحنا مسافرين الطائره ساعتين وأحنا موصلين
حنين: لكن 6ساعات تكسر الظهر
أم وافي: تكسر الظهر للحوامل يابنتي الله يعينك
ليلى: أصلاً سيف يقول بس بنزور وبننزل البلد طيران الظاهر خايف عليك
حنين: ههه عنده شغل بعد
البنات سوو إزعاج وتصفير وفوضى يحرجون حنين ...
أم تركي: بننزل شهرين وبعدها بيبشرونا عنك ياحنين بسهاله ياربي
حنين: يارب والله ع كلامهم الولاده حدها تخوف
بدو الحريم يسولفون مع حنين عن الولاده وكل وحده تسولف عن ولاداتها والمغامرات والآكشن والبنات بعضهم يشاركونهم وبعضهم يكلموووون رجالهم وبعضهم مشغولات بالابتبات والبي أس بيات .. لين ماوقف الباص محطه عشان الصلاه والعشاء ...
أم تركي تكلم الرجال: الحين وين ندخل دورات المياه في هالزحمه؟!!
ناصر: خلا أنتو أركبو الباص الحين أذكرو الله أحسن من تضيعون وقتكم بالإنتظار هالعالم مدري متى يخلصون , أنا مع الشباب بنشوف إذا يأجرون سويتات ولا شي كذا أريح من المحطات
الحريم والبنات: أوكي"وركبو الباصات ينتظرون لين مايحجزون لهم الرجال سويتات"
راشد بعد نص ساعه رجع وقف عند باص الحريم: أحم أحم يالله
فضيله: هلا راشد
راشد: ترى ماحصلنا إلا غرفه لنا وغرفه لكم , غرفه وحده تكفيكم ؟
فضيله: يلا نزحم حالنا قزرة حال
راشد: يلا أنزلو "رانيه نزلت أول وحده ووقفت مع راشد شوي لين ما أكتملو الحريم والبنات"
فضيله: غرفه رقم كم ؟
راشد: 16
أم تركي: ووين المفتاح ؟
رانيه: عندي
ليلى: ماشاء الله المفتاح عندك وأنتي مستنره هنا يلا عطيني وياه
رانيه مشت قدامهم: يلا يلا بدليكم الغرفه
دانا: أقول لكم مرشدتنا السياحيه بس محد يقدر
رانيه تسوي نفسها تتأمر عليهم: لا يكثر بس أمشو وراي لاتضيعون
أنهار تساسر البنات: ماشاء الله مصدقه نفسهاا
الكل: ههههههه
رانيه حطت المفتاح في الباب دخل طرفه وأنفتح الباقي بروحه البنات صرخو بصوت واحد: يمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا"  وطلعت عيونهم أكثر لمن شافو ولد يطلع من السويت , ورجعو سوا لوراء"
الولد ووجهه كله نوم: خير تبون شي ؟
أم وافي: دددذذ اللي هو شسمه الظاهر غلطانين
الولد سكر الباب ...
ليلى ضربت رانيه ع مخها: هذي مرشده سياحيه بالله عليكم
رانيه: شيدريني أنا "أتصلت ع راشد: هلا وغلا...........تعال مو الشقه 16 ؟ ..........رحنا فيها ناس............كيف!! أنتو جنبنا؟................ما أشوفك......أنا في الطابق الأول.......أهاااااااا ع بالي في الطابق الأول........خلاص مع السلامه,"قالت تكلمهم: أمشو وراي
أنهار: ينخاف منك رانيوه أخاف بعد تودينا سويت غلط
الكل: هههههههههههه
راحو الطابق الثاني شافو وائل مع راشد ع باب السويت وراحو السويت اللي جنبهم فتحته رانيه ودخلو وتغصغصو في السويت صغيييييييير بالمره مافيه إلا دورة مياه وحده والغرفه صغيره وهم ماشاء الله جماعه , فصارو اللي مو مستعجلين ع دورات المياه يتوضون في الشاور اللي بره ويصلون واللي ينتظرون ع الأسره لأن مافي مجال ع الأرض إلا 6سجادات واللي تخلص صلاه تنزل الباص ...
مها قطعت صلاتها من صوت الجوال اللي أزعج الكل: هلا أسامه..........وش صاااير؟...........أنا أصلي خليتني أقطع صلاتي...............طيب طيب نازله ,
دانا..ياربي شفت وجه مها متغير عرفت أن أسامه أكييييييد معصب الله يستر بس شنو اللي معصبه , رزقنا أنا وأختي خدينا لنا رجال عصبيين .. يلا الحمد لله ع كل حال .. سمعت مها تناديني ...
مها وهي تسكر أزرارات عباياتها بعجله: دانا عمري نزلي وياك أغراضي"وطلعت بعجله"
أسامه اللي واقف عند الكوفي وشاب نار: كان لاجيتي كان خليتيه يموت أحسن
مها: أنا وش ذنبي أسامه كنت أصلي ع بالي أنه معك
أسامه: طيب أتصلي تأكدي مو كذا , ماحقت عليه إلا هو في نص الشارع لو ما أشرت لراعي السياره كان راح فيها الولد
مها عصبت: يعني أنا اللي ودي ولدي تصدمه سياره ؟!!
أسامه وهو معصب ومن طبعه أنه مايناقش: طيب أخديه أنا بروح أصلي
مها..رحت مع ريان لعند الباص وأنا أعصابي فاااااااالته والأخ ريان ساااكت لأن ماوصله ولا شي من التهزيء كل التهزيء ع راسي أنا , ياخي هو كان معاك أنا وش يدريني أنه بيتباعد عنك !! جلست ع الكرسي وحطيت ريان ع رجولي ومانفسي أكلم حد أبد , شوي ووصلت دانا ياقلبي أختي هي بعد مثل حالي وتحس فيني ...
دانا: قومي قومي كملي صلاتك أنا بجلس مع ريان
مها: طيب ولا يتباعد عنك
دانا: لاتحاتين
مها: دانا بلييييز إذا وصلو الجماعه لا تبينين لأحد شي , وياليت لو تخليني أجلس جنبك
دانا: طيب روحي صلي لاتحاتين
مها..مالي خلق أركب فوق ويسألوني وش صاير وش ماصاير خل أصلي جنب الباص كذا ولا كذا المكان صاد ولا حد لي , صليت وركبت الباص حمدت ربي مليون مره أنهم مابعد يوصلون جلست جنب دانا ...
ريان: ماما ماما أبي أنزل البقاله
مها: ريان أجلس مكانك دامي هاديه لا أحط حرتي فيك
دانا جلّست ريان ع الكرسي اللي قبالهم وحطت قباله لابتوبها يشاهد فيه وياااذووب رضى يسكت , قالت تكلم مها: ماما ترى عصبت لأنك نزلتي بروحك بس قلت لها أنك مع أسامه
مها: ويرحم والديك فكيتيني مالي خلق حد
دانا: يعني أنتي 4سنوات ولا تعودتي ؟
مها: مافي حد يتعود ع العصبيه مهما يكون تضايقني , تخيلي دانا أحياناً أشياء مالي دخل فيها الحين أنا وش دخلني ريان راح جنب السيارات؟
دانا: الله يعين , من أول ماقالو لي أن فارس عصبي قرأت كتاب عن العصبيين وكيف نتعامل معاهم
مها: هذا هو نفس الحاله فارس أحسه طبق الأصل من أسامه
دانا: أنا مره من القهر قلت لفارس أنت وش خليت للناس عندك كل عصبية العالم وطيبته
مها: سبحان الكامل , لازم كل واحد وله عيوبه بس بني آدم مايملي عينه إلا التراب
دانا: أي والله , بس أحس كل شي يهون إلا العصبيه ما أقدر أنا طوالي أبكي
مها: أنا بعد لمن كنت مخطوبه طول الوقت بكي بذات لمن يحس بالذنب ويراضيني هنا عاد أطلع اللي في قلبي وزياده
دانا: أيه لو تسكتين وتقولين عادي وتسوين نفسك مثاليه بيتعود يزعلك ولا يراضيك
مها قرصت دانا في خدها: دااااااااااانووووووه تراك خطييييييييييييييره
دانا: ههههههه خل أكتم مواهبي ترى كل من سولفت معه قال لي خطيره
مها: هههههههههه لاتكفين فيدينا ع كبر
دانا: ماورى علينا تضحكين
مها: الحين أضحك بس والله لو أشوف أسامه أفززززع الدنيا , تعودت ما أبين لأحد
دانا: من قبل لا أنخطب مدري ليه أعرف لمن تجين البيت وتكونين متهاوشه مع أسامه حتى وأنك ماتبينين
مها: حتى أمي تعرف بس ماتحب تتدخل
ودانا ومها يسولفون دخلو البنات وعندهم أغراض من البقاله وأحلوت الجلسه مع الشيبسات والعصيرات والآيسكريمات وطبعاً تغير الموضوع مجرد ما وصلو البنات ...
أم تركي: معيديييييييييييييييين بهالخرابيط والعشاء من ياكله ؟
رانيه: عادي عادي أم تركي ناكل خرابيط والعشاء وإذا في عشاء ثاني عادي بعد نستقبل
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: يهالجيل مو معدات اللي عليكم ماشاء الله
دانا: في بعد في الثلاجه حافضتين من آيسكريم باسكن اللي تبي تقوم تكور لها
ريهام: وش عليك بقى 4ساعات ونوصل يمدي ناكله بعد العشاء
أبو تركي وهو يعطي أم مشاري العشاء: ودانا أكلوها زين هي مريضه وما تاكل شي
ملاك: أطلـــــــع يوصون عليهااا
جهان: مرة فروس وش تبين لها معزه خااااااااصه
دانا: تسلمين "البنات قامو تصفيق وضحك ووناسه يبون يحرجون دانا"
أم فارس: بعد ثلاث شهور زواجها خفو عليها
رؤى: هههههه رزون أقرب بعد شهر زواجها
أم وافي: وأنهار بعد 5شهور
فضيله: الله يبارك ليهم كلهم ياربي
حور: ياااااااي وناسه بصير عندنا زواجات ورقص
سكتو كلهم لمن سمعو صوت راشد في الميكرفون اللي في الباص: كاملات ياحريم
رؤى بعفويه: أفاااا عليك بس يالأخو
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

راشد: ههه أم ريوف يبي لك تتوضفين مضيفه في طائره
رؤى: والله إذا أخوي الغالي قال ليش لأ , طيب رشود أنت اللي بتسير بنا ؟
راشد: يقطع أم اللغه الفصحى اللي مثل لغتك , نعم أنا الذي سأسير بكم مع أخي أبو أحمد
رؤى: ياسلاااام يعني أنا ماوراي غطى أخواني اللي يسوقون
ريهام: وأنا بعد زوجي العزيز مع حميي الغالي وولد خالتي راشد
راشد: خليتيني أستحي أم أحمد طلعت أصير لك مرتين
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد: يلا صلوااااااااااااااااات ع أبو الغزوات عشا نمشي
الكل: اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد "وبدأ الباص يمشي"
أنهار: أيوه أيوه يبي لي أمكيج ريهام ورنوووش وش عليكم رجالكم معاكم
رانيه: تفتفتف صلي ع النبي لايجي علاء الدين ووحده من هالأجوديات تطلب منه يطيرهم
أنهار: هههههههههههههههههه مسخرره أنتي رانيووه
دانا: رهوف من اللي يسوق راشد ولا طلال ؟
رهف: بابا اللي يسوق وعمي راشد جالس يضحك معه
ريهام: ههه الله يقطع أبليسك يارشوود لاتضحك رجلي تبهله في السواقه
حنين: لاحضو أنتو لاحضو ماقالت معانا نساء وأطفال وفتيات جميلات وحوامل خايفه رجلها يتبهدل
رانيه بهبال: ظهر الحب ظهر الحب
الكل: هههههههههههه
ريهام تحك راسها وكأنها بتقول شي متردده فيه: وحشني طلال باروح أشوفه "البنات كالعاده قعدو يستهبلون عليهاا"
أنهار: طيب نعالك مو عالي تعالي خدي نعالي عشان يحسك سندريلا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضيله: خدي لك شي أكليه وهو يسوق
عهد: لالا الوالده طلعت مو هينه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
رهف ببراءه رحت وراء أمها , ريهام: رهف حبيبتي روحي للخاله رزان توريك شغلات بالمره حلوه
رانيه: هههههه رزان اللي أعظم معتكفه تكلم فيصل
ريهام: أقول رانيوه أنتي قومي مع راشد خليني أجلس مع أبو عياااالي
مها اللي ماتبين لأحد أنها متضايقه وتضحك وتسولف عادي: لالا أم أحمد عامله حسابها لكل شي أنتبهي تراكم ع الخط
ضلو البنات ضحك وطناز ع رانيه وريهام , لين ماقامو بيروحون سوا ...
ريهام: أقول رانيوه خليني أمشي بروحي بعد خمس دقايق تعالي
إيمان: لا إله إلا الله عروس
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه "قامو يتطنزون ع شكل ريهام وهي تمشي في الممر حق الباص ببرود ولابسه نعال أنهار العالي وفي يدها سلة الفواكه"
دانا: كأنها عروس تمشي ع الستيج ليلة زواجهاا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههه
ليلى: لاحضو الأشتياق اللي في عينها لايصير شي غلط إذا وصلت
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
أم تركي: عطو رانيوه باقة ورد إذا بتروح
رؤى: كأنها رانيه عروسه جديده أنا برافقها
نرجس: الدايه ماشاء الله , "قالت تعاند رانيه: أجلسي عليهم لين ماياخدون ع بعض
رؤى: هذول من أول أسبوع يلعبون أبلايستيشن مع بعض
أم مشاري: هههههه سبحان الله إثنينهم يشتغلون في الكاميرا الخفيه
نرمان: شاقين الأرض وطالعين أثنينهم مايخلون حد في حاله
رانيه: كأنكم بديتو تسبون فيني أنا وخطيبي العزيز
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نرجس: روحي روحي بس لاينط لك عرق من زود الشوق
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
كملو المشوار وناسه وضحك وهبال وسوالف ونوم وأكل لييييييين ماوصلو للمدينه .. وقضو أحلى أيامهم في جوار رسول الله البنات خدو ع بعض أكثر وصارو يتناقرون مع بعض ويطلعون ويروحون ويجون مع بعض وقلوبهم كلهم ع بعض ولو أنهم قبل كانو يستحون شوي من بعض ومو مطيحين الميانه كلها السفر كان فرصه لهم يتعرفون ع بعض أكثر ويطيحون الميانه بالكليه واللي حلا سفرتهم أنهم ألتقو في سمانه وخالد ومعاهم سحر و الجوهره خوات خالد , وهنادي وسلمان سوو لهم مفاجئه ع آخر يومين ألتحقو فيهم وصارو الصبايا أجتماعيات أكثر .. وحتى يجهزون مع بعض للزواجات الجايه وصارو بحسبة عائله وحده-->>حلفي بس الناس قامت تبكي من كلامك <<هوووع وخلص هذاا البارت ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الرابع والثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-كان عباره عن سفره غيرت الكثير في مجرى حياة أبطالنا
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووووووووووووووو على الباااااارت الحلوووووووووووووو
                            تحياتي,,.. مجنونة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

يعطيك العافيه غلآتي ع المرور

لآعدمتك يارب

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الخامس والثلاثون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-رجعة المسافرين بالسلامه .. ومرور الأيام تطوي بعضها لين ماربي أراد أن يجمع بين قلبين(رزان&فيصل)
-تعالو معاي نشوف حال أبطالنا قبل ليلة الزواج(ليلة الحناء)
تابعونا))
"لايصيبك شك
لو مقدار ذرة
ولاتظن أنساك
لو مهما يصير
كيــــف؟!
ماأحبك وأنا قلبي
تبرا من جميع الناس 
وأختارك عشير
قلت لك:
أكثرمن
مليون مرة
 ««أنــــــت»‏»
الأووول ،
    واللي بعـــده ،
..‎والأخيــــر"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:14م في فيلا أبو مشاري ...
جاسر اللي كان طول الوقت واقف مع فيصل والشباب راح بيتهم عشان يشوف عبير أخته وش سالفتها , دخل غرفتها لقى كحلتها سايله ع خدودها ومختلطه بدموعها ...
جاسر: عبيييييييير ليه للحين مارحتي الكل ينتظرك ؟
عبير: ...................
جاسر: عبور أعصااابي تلفت لأني راجع من مشوار ضروري بس عشان أشوف وش فيك ؟
عبير: فيك الخير
جاسر: عبيييير أنا مو جاي تقولين لي فيك الخير أنا جاي عشان أعرف وش فيك
عبير: نهى مرت أخوك ولدت
جاسر: أيه الحمد لله ع السلامه مو شي جديد كل سنه أسمع عنها ولدت شنو هذي دموع الفرح ؟
عبير: جاااااااااااسر مو وقت طنازك الولد معاق "وأنفجرت في البكي"
جاسر..جلست ع الأرض من الصدمه مهما سوت ومهما صار هذي مرت أخوي .. حتى لو ضايقتني وضايقت خواتي وأمي تبقى مرت أخوي .. ع اللي تسويه وربي أني ماتمنيت لها إلا الخير .. لمست خدي أتحسس الدمعه اللي طاحت ع خدي وأناظر عبير المنهاره آآآه ياطيب قلبك ياعبير ع كثر اللي لاقيتيه منها وتبكين ؟!! يمكن ماتبكين عشانها عشان ولد أخوك اللي للحين ماشفتيه اللي من فتح عيونه ع الدنيا غرق بهمومها وأخوك ومرته اللي بيقاسون وبيتعبون معاه .. اللهم لا شماته ...
جاسر: ماعليه عبوره قومي الحين عدلي شكلك وبوصلك مو حلوه تغيبين عنهم بيفتقدونك ولا تنسين عشان رزان لاتزعل منك
عبير: مدري جاسر حاسه أني تعبانه ماتوقعت هالشي يصير وربي أني ماتمنيت لها إلا الخير
جاسر: أدري فيك قلبك طيب , أنتي من وين دريتي؟
عبير: كسر خاطري فتحي جا يقول لي أسمحي لي ولمرتي وأدعي لولدنا الله يشفيه , حسيت أن أخوي شايل في قلبه علي ع باله أني دعيت ع ولده
جاسر: ياحبيبتي هالشي بيد رب العالمين محد له يد فيه , أنتي قومي عدلي كحلتك سالت ع وجهك وبوصلك وعاد لا أوصيك لاحد يدري عن شي لاتخترب فرحتهم
عبير تنهدت: لاتوصي "وقامت تعدل مكياجها اللي أعتفس من البكي عشان تروح حناء رزان"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:30م في فيلا عبد العزيز كان البيت مثل خلية النحل والفرحه غامره الكل ورزان مثل الأميره جالسه والحنايه ترسم ع يدها الحناء بدقه ...
البنات كانو محاوطين رزان ويسولفون ويضحكون معاها , فجئه سمعو صوت صفاق وزغاريت قامو كلهم يركضون للمطبخ .. لقو الحريم مستقبلين وحده من صاحباتهم سلمو عليها ورجعو وهم يضحكون ع هبالهم ...
هنادي: هههههههههههههههههه اللقافه وماتسوي قلت لكم صيرو ثقيلات مثلي وش صاير مثلاً عشان تركضون
رانيه: وأنتي جاهزه حق الشماته ع بالي ولدو حنين ولا شي
أنهار: ههههههههههههه لاتحطمون أختي مسكينه بعدها في الثامن والكل يترجاها تولد
حور: هذاك اليوم أنا جالسه في الصاله ع لابتوبي ووفوي يشاهد في التلفزيون رن جوالي يقول لي من قلت حنين طواااالي كتم الصوت وكأنه مفجوع يقول لي شوفيها بسرررعه يمكن ولدت
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
إيمان: حتى لو ولدت مابتتصل تبشره صدق أنه حفللله
عبير اللي توها واصله سلمت ع الكل وجلست وهي تحاول بقدر الأمكان تبين عاديه ...
هنادي: سندريلا أنتي تتأخرين هالكثر؟
عبير تتطنز: هههههه لا وأنتي الصادقه كنت مشغوله مع العيال وأبوهم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
دانا اللي توها جايه بعبايتها من بره: السلآلآلآم عبووور وصلت يااااسعــــــــــــــدي"وقامو يسلمون ع بعض ويتباوسون"
عبير وهي تناظر بدلة دانا بالقماش الهندي الفخم: ياااااااااااااي طالعه جنااان
دانا: تسلمين ياقلبي"كانت دانا لابسه بدله فوشيه مطرزه بالخيوط الذهبيه تطريز هندي .. وهي عباره عن برمودا فخم عليه بلوزه قصيره بحيث أن البطن يطلع مع الحركه والحزام الفضي يبين , علاقي ع الرقبه .. ومنسقة معاها ذهب هندي خلاخل وأساور ومعاضد وقبعة شعر .. غير الميك آب وشعرها الطويل اللي تزينه شريطه من نفس قماش البدله واللي عاطينها حلاوه أكثر ...
جهان: وش رايه فارس؟
دانا: يقول جايبين لي هنديه , بس عجبه
رزان: ههههههه أنا فيصل قبل شوي يقول لي عن جد رزان أنا ع الباب خليهم بس يوروني صورتك أبي أشوفك شلون صايره
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
ريهام: ع قلبي ولد عمتي صار له شهر وشوي ماشافك صح ؟
رزان: يب"كانت رزان روووووعه ببدلة العروس الهنديه باللون العنابي مع البرتقالي والمطرزه بالخيوط الذبيه المدموجه باللون الأخضر الهندي .. والمشمر اللي ع راسها وذهب العروس الهندي الكامل اللي لابسته والحناء اللي يزين يدينها"
الحنايه: من العروسه اللي قالت لي أنها بعد رزان بشهرين؟
دانا: هلا
الحنايه: شوفي الحناء وش رايك ؟
دانا: فضييييييييييع وقسسم , إن شاء الله حتى أختي بتتحنى عندك إن شاء الله
الحنايه: متى يصير زواجك ؟
عهد: للحين ماحددت
رانيه: ع قول راشد أنتو مابتتزوجون إلا إذا صار عندكم 4-5 أولاد
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: فال الله ولا فالك أنتي اللي شكلك بتحملين من الخطوبه
ريهام: صحيح رنوش لك مستقبل يجوز , بعد ثلاثه أسابيع بتصيرون مع بعض في جده
رانيه تتطنز: لاوالله
ريهام: وأنتي ليه ماتبين تحملين خليني أصير مرت عم
رانيه: أحمل وأجيب لك عشره ع عيني وراسي بس مو في الخطوبه
الكل: هههههههههههه
هنادي: ليه عشره رنوش كملي الدرزن خليهم 12
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملاك اللي توها جايه عندهم مع حور: أوامر شي مرت أخوي؟
رزان: تسلمين ياقلبي
ملاك: تقول أمي نعشيك ما أكلتي شي من بدت فيك الحانيه
رزان: لاحبيبتي مو مشتهيه الحين خليها الفجر
حنين: وأنتو وين ع الله ؟
حور-ملاك: نهايل
إيمان: أهم شي ماتتميلحون عند العجايز
حور اللي بايعتها: لا ياخالتي مو تبع هالسوالف أحنا أخاف يكتشفونا نصابات وينقطع رزقنا
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير: أنا بدور لكم توئم عشان تصيرون في المستقبل مع بعض في بيت
حور: يلا ع يدك
ريهام: هههههه فالتها بقوووه حوير
أنهار: خلاص تعودت عليكم , مره كان موسى مريض ورحت وطولت عنده لمن رجعت أحس لها تتسحب مني كلام بعدين جلست معي أمي تقول لي عن ثواب اللي تجلس مع رجلها وكذا اللي تقول الأخت حور: خلاص دورو لي رجل بجمع لي حسناااات
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: ترى هالجيل مو مثلنا مغسول وجههم بمرق , ملكووو أقول لها جربي دبلتي ومو رااااضيه بعدين قرأت معلومه أن اللي تلبس دبل مخطوبين ينقطع رزقها
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي: تعالو تعالو حور وملاك جنبنا شكلكم أنتو اللي بتفيدونا
حنين: عاد أم شوق مايمديك تخربينهم تراهم منتهيات
إيمان: من الروايات العالميين اللي يقرووهم
دانا: ترى ملكوو من تحت لتحت وأنا أكلم أحياناً تسوي نفسها مشغوله وماتدري وين ربي حاطنها وهي راميه أذنها عندي
أنهار: مــي تووو نفس اللي عندنا
حور: كأنكم حولتو الجلسه حش فينا ترانا طفلات بريئات
حنين: والله البراءه متبريه منكم ومن أشكالكم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: سديم ماشاء الله عليها بريئه
أنهار: يقول لك من تحت السواهي دواهي"سديم رمت أنهار بعلبة الإكلينكس"
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: حتى لو سديم مو بريئه رايحه ثالث ثانوي إلا هالثنين رايحين أو ثانوي وحدث ولا حرج
ملاك: شنسوي بعد إذا الله خلقنا فطينات
هنادي مسكت ملاك من وراء بلوزتها: أقوووول حالتكم صعبه قومو دورو لكم مره عندها أولاد واجد كان تفكنا منكم
حور تستهبل: كنا بنروح بس أنتو عطلتو أشغالنا , يلا مع السلامه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه مجاااااانين ياااربي
جهان: تعالي جنبي دانا باقول لك شي
دانا: هلا
جهان: أول ما أنخطبتو جاني فارس متضايق يقول لي صار لنا شهرين مخطوبين وأنا ماسمعتها تنطق أسمي أبد , قلت بقول لك بس ليلة ثاني سألت فارس كيف الوضع قال لي وقسسسسسسم أكتشفت أن أسمي حلوو عرفت أنك نطقتيه
دانا: هههه أما سالفتنا مع أسم فارس شقيان أنا ماحب حد يسمعني أنطق حرف الراء بس الحين فارس شجعني
هنادي رزت فيسها عندهم: كيف بعدين قلتي له أسمه؟
دانا: كان مريض أنفلونزا وحاله وصلني فيصل عنده وقعدت أصيح لمن شفته قلت له فروسي
هنادي قاطعتها: أكيد صار زين من نطقتي أسمه
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا: لا مو كذا أصلاً هو من جد كان تعبان حتى خفت عليه بس أبتسم رغم التعب اللي فيه لمن نطقت أسمه
عهد: لا بعد وأزيدكم من الشعر بيت من قبل بالمره ماتنطق حرف الراء عشانها غلطه فيه من مدحها فارس شوي وتموت علينا كل شي فيه حرف الراء تقوووله قبل نمووت عليها ولا تنطق حرف الراء
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دانا رفعت جوال رزان اللي يرن: مالك أحسآسكـ يتصل
رزان: ههههه حطي الجوال في أذني
دانا وهي جالسه جنب رزان وماسكه لها الجوال: تصدقون بنات حتى وأنا جنبها ما أسمعها!!
رؤى: ههههه سر المهنه يادانا
سمانه اللي كانت تسولف مع عهد ع جنب والبنات يخالطونهم شويات: أيوه شهد تزوجت صار لها شهر وشوي زواجها كان قبل أروح المدينه باسبوع يعني أنتو ماكنتو موجودين في الشرقيه
عهد: ياربي بس فشللله تخيلي معاي في فصل أقلاً لو باركت لها في التليفون , كيف كانت ؟
سمانه: رووووووعه تجنن ماشاء الله عليها , حتى مرة خالها أمل قايمه بدور أمها الله يرحمها كانت في الإستقبال حتى سلمت عليها وباركت لها
عهد: إن شاء الله تكون وصلتها البطاقات أنا طرشت لها بطاقات ورساله في الجوال , إن شاء نشوفها في العرس
سمانه: إن شاء الله نفسي فيها أنا كمان من ليلة عرسها ماشفتها
عهد: أخبارك مع الحمل؟
سمانه: تماام تعب ووحام زين أني اليوم جيت طول يومي نوم اليوم قلت لخالد تصحيني ضروووري لأني واعده الجوهره أجي معاها
عهد: هههههه الله يعينك , ماشاء الله عليها الجوهره مبسوطه مع حور وسديم وملاك كملت شلتهم اليوم من قدهم
من جهه ثانيه , أم عبد الله اللي نادت عبير من دون كل البنات: عبير عبير
عبير اللي أخدت ع أم عبد الله وخواته من سفرتهم: هلا أم عبد الله
أم عبد الله: لاهنتي الحين عبد الله جاي في الطريق بيجيب لي أغراض أطلعي هو بيحطهم ع البوابه

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عبير..ياربي وش هالفشللله أطلع لعبد الله بس بعد ما أقدر أرد أم عبد الله , يلا ع قولتها هو بيحط الأغراض ع الباب وأنا باخدهم حتى مو لازم ألبس شي خديت جوالي ورحت عند نهاية الممر الطويل ليييين ماوصلت للباب شفت أغراض خديتهم رفعت راسي الصــــــــدمه أني شفت يد تدخل باقي الأغراض تصنمت في مكاني ياربي إن شاء الله ما أنتبه لي مثل ما أنا ما أنتبهت له , بس أنتبهت ليد رجال حنطاويه دخلت باقي الأغراض عاد أنا جمدت مكاني وراء الباب لين ما أختفت اليد عن عيني وشلت الأغراض دخلتهم لأم عبد الله ...
أم عبد الله: تسلمين حبيبتي عساني أقوووم وأقعد في عرسك
عبير ببتسامه: يسلمك ربي , تآمريني بشيء؟
أم عبد الله: تسلمين يايما مامنك قصور "وراحت عبير جنب البنات"
من جهه ثانيه كانت دانا جالسه جنب رزان يسولفون مع بعض والباقي مشغولات , دانا: طيب حاولي تقولين لفيصل
رزان وهي قريب تبكي: وش أقول لفيصل أنتي تعرفي أن طول فترة الخطوبه ماتكلمنا في هالموضوع إلا قليل
دانا: هذي سنة الحياه رزان وهالشي فيصل لازم يعرفه مو لهدرجه تستحين صدقيني لازم يدري
رزان: أنا عاد أدري عن نفسي تورطت بدون سابق أنذار
دانا: هذا درس عشان تعرفين تسويين نفسك خجوله وتخبين عن فيصل شي كذا
رزان: طيب وش ذنبي ربي خلقني كذا والله هو حاول يسولف معاي في هالموضوع بس كل مره تنفتح السالفه ترد تتسكر بروحها أو ننشغل عن شي
دانا: رزان وقسسسسم أنك مو طبيعيه تدري أني قمت أسولف مع فارس في هالشي من ثاني أسبوع من ملكتنا يعني وش فيها كل البنات مبتليين في هالشي ولا بعد إذا ماتدرين هو كان يعرف الوقت اللي تجي جهان فيه وعنده خلفيه عن الموضوع ومعلومات أحسن مني
رزان: حتى فيصل بس نتكلم عن هالشي بطريقه غير مباشره يعني أقول له بطني يوجعني أحسه يعرف وش فيني
دانا: تدرين شلووون إذا أتصل لك قولي له بطني يوجعني ولا أقول لك خليك تبتلشين في روحك ليلة الزواج
رزان: دانوه لاتخوفيني أكثر
دانا: يعني وش بتسويين إذا توها نازله عليك اليوم الصبح وبكره زواجك ؟
رزان: مدري الدفشه هذي وقسسسم مو وقتها
دانا: وقتها لو مو وقتها نزلت وخلصت
رزان وكأن مصباح جا فوق راسها: وش رايك أنتي تقولين لفيصل
دانا: مخروووشه أنتي مخروووشه تخيلي أتصل لفيصل أقول له بليز لاتلمس مرتك تراها ماتحل لك
رزان: هههههههههههه
دانا: أحسك فور الله في برسيمه , ماتدرين وين ربي حاطك عاد فصول يصير له موقف كذا حاسه أنه بينتحر ينتظرك شهر وشوي ماشافك
رزان: دانوه أحس بطني أختبص من الخوف
هنادي: أشوف الأخوات يتساسرون , وش تقولون حضرتكم ؟
دانا بمزح: نحش فيك
هنادي: مقدر أقول لك شي ورزون مرفوع عنها القلم عشانها عروس
مها: هههههههههههههه هنادي اللي مرفوع عنه القلم يعني مجنون
دانا بصوت ماتسمعه إلا رزان: بجد مرفوع عنها القلللم
هنادي: لا قصدي يعني عرووسه خل تاخد راحتها وتحش فيني قد ماتبي بس خانني التعبير
رزان: مافي برابلم قلبوو
بيت أبو وافي اللي كانو آخر المعازيم: مع السلامه
البنات: الله يسلمكم يالغلا نشوفكم بكره
ملاك: يلا خالوو خلي حور معاي
أم وافي: إن شاء الله بكره لآخر الليل معاك
حنين: يلا مع السلامه
البنات: الله يسلمك
هنادي: إذا ولدتي أتصلي علينا
حنين: ههههههههههههههه إن شاء الله , يلا نشوفكم ع خير
الكل: وأنتي من أهله
هنادي: كأنهم أنقرضو المعازيم ماضلينا إلا أحنا , وأنتي رانيوه النومه معانا ترانا سكرنا أبوابنا
رانيه: ههههههههه أكيد ماخده الأذن من يوم أحنا مسافرين
هنادي-ريهام: خووووش مرة حمي
مها: ملاك في حد ولا خلاص ؟
ملاك: في كم وحده من الجيران يساعدون ماما أتوقع شوي وبيطلعون
دانا: ها رزون أعدل لك المخده بتنامين ؟
رزان: عدليها ظهري شوي وجعني
رؤى: يبي لنا نجيب لنا شي ننام عليه
رزان: عادي إذا بتركبون تنامون فوق معاي دانا
عهد: لاشدعوووه كم مره بنعرس رزان
رزان: تسلمون ياقلبي
فضيله جايه وعندها العشاء: أفا أفا عروستنا بتنام بدون أكل ؟
رزان: مو مشتهيه عمتي خليه أول مانصحى
ريهام: عن الجنون أول مانصحى بنروح الصاله عشان بتجينا الكوافيرا من الساعه7 الصباح وبتنشغلين بالتصوير ووو......... , ولا بيمديك تاكلين
رزان عدلت جلستها والبنات يآكلون ويأكلونها معاهم ويسولفون ...
رؤى: بس عن جد صعبه تسافرون يوم ثاني الزواج الصبح
رزان: فاجئني فيصل بعدين حتى هو طلع مايدري خالي حجز كان يفكر أن الزواج بيصير قبل ليلتين
مها: ههههه بصراحه أبوي ماله حق يعني يصير بترجعون شقتكم بس بتبدلين ملابسك وياذوبك تفكين شعرك وتشيلين الأصباغ اللي ع وجهك وتتحممين
فضيله: يبي لنا نزفك بدري يعني ع الساعه 3بالكثير تطلعين من الصاله ولو أن ثلاث متأخره بس أحتياط عشان التصوير ما أتوقع تخلصون قبل
ريهام: أنا كلمت المصوره أتوقع تخلص التصوير بدري بس باقي الصور إلا مع فيصل بيصرون ع آخر شي يعني بعد ماتنزف يبي لها ساعه ونص ساعتين عشان التصوير
دانا: يلا روحي فينيسيا وتعالي عطيني الأخبار
رزان: صاحب فيصل عطاه كتلوج لكل الأماكن السياحيه اللي هناك والمطاعم والفنادق
عهد: يلا إن شاء الله بالتوفيق , بس يقول فهد الساعه 7ونص الصباح تكونون في المطار
رزان: الله يعين
ريهام: رزانوه تراك من اليوم متغبنه بتبكيني ويااك , لاتخافين واللـــــــه بانام في البيت مع طلال يعني بابا وفهد مابيصيرون بروحهم
رزان وهي تمسح دمعتها اللي ع وشك أنها تطيح: خليني ساكته أحسن
رانيه: يالدبه تراك مابتروحين مكان بعيد في بيت عمتك وأي وقت تقدرين تروحين بيتكم لأبوك وأخوك
رؤى: أنا أول شي باوصي الكوافيرا عليه مثبت المكياج لرزون
فضيله اللي قطعت عليهم سوالفهم: يلا ترى أذن صلو ونامو عشان ماعندكم وقت
ملاك: الله يعين اليوم مانما مثل الناس وبكره سهر ورقص
مها: أهم شي رقص
الكل: ههههههههههه
قامو البنات داخل يصلون رزان حمدت ربها مليووون مره أنهم دخلو داخل عشان لايكشفونها بقت معاها دانا ساعدتها عشان تروح دورة المياه لأن الحناء في رجلها وماتقدر تمشي براحتها , دخلت دورة المياه وعقب ماخلصت ردت أنسدحت مكانها عشان تنام وعقب الصلاه كل البنات فرشو لهم ونامو معاها عشان وراهم شغل وزنقه لفوووق ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:30ص في قصر الأفراح عند البنات اللي صار لهم ساعه واصلين ...
دانا وهي تعدل الأغراض وتردد: يشهد لي رب الجلاله .. بعيوني ساكن خياله .. شاغلني محبوبي بجماله .. ماغيره يصير بداله .. ياخدني طيف الهواء من أشتاق لنور العين ما أدري يجري العشق لو ماي بالعين.. ظليت دمع العشق بالعين سجاب .. شيطيب .. جرح القلب يالغالي لو ذاب .. أنت الحبيب أنت النصيب أنت القريب .. يا أغلى من غالي .. محبوبي وساكن عيووني ماغيرك شاغل ضنوني ياشوقي وحبي وجنوني يالهيّم قلبي بوصالك ...
مها تكلم رزان: ها رزون وش قررتي نحط في عرضة البنوتات الصغار؟
رزان: هذي اللي حطتها الحين دانا حلووه
دانا: أحم أحم , وطبعاً زفة فيصل البدر لراشد الماجد وزفة بابا وخالي ياقمر لا تغيب
رزان: أيه بالمره حلوو , وعرضتكم اللي أختارتها المنسقه
رانيه: ملوك خلت الكوافيرا تخلص شعرها ونامت
هنادي: شكلنا كلنا بننام مواصلات من الأمس العصر , والله أحسن شي يارزون أفتكيتي من زنقة الحركه والقومه بالفستان
رزان: أنا ما أتخيل نفسي بمشي ع طول الستيج
ريهام: أحمـــدي ربك ناس يحملون الفستان ويروحون الصالون والأستيديو وغيره ويجون الصاله وأنتي بس حدك بتطلعين بالفستان من الصاله لشقتك وتتحمقين
عهد: ههههههههههه من حقها عرووس وتتدلع علينا
شوق جايه تتحجج: ماما أنا أبي أناام
هنادي تنهدت: طيب روحي نامي مع غلا ورهف وإذا جت اللي بتعدلكم بصحيك بس مو تتعبوني
شوق: طيب
رؤى: هنادي بناتنا كأنهم مشربين شي الأمس قبل لايطلعون الناس نامو والحين بعد يبون ينامون
فضيله: ههههههههههه خليهم ينامون عشان يتنشطون لليله
رانيه: أهم شي تصحوهم قبل وقت العرضه لاتصير أثار النوم ع وجوههم وقت العرضه
دانا: هههههههههههههههههه ما أتخيل وهم توهم صاحيين من النوم يسوون العرضه كان تصير مسرحيه
رؤى: ياخوفي تسوي لي ريوف سالفه والناس في العرس , طبعها ماتحب الفوضى خاطري أصورها وأخليها تخمد
مها: الله يعينك , أنا الأمس بغيت أنتحر توني بانام أتصل علي أسامه وش رايك أجيب لك ريان قلت له وقسم تعبااانه خليه ينام معك بعدين قال لي خلاه ينام مع أمه
هنادي: أنا بعد جسوم سفرته لخواتي ما أقدر شوق كبرت في نفس الوقت بنت بس جاسم ما أقدر بس طلعت أمي خليته يروح معاها
ريهام: راشد ماقصر هو من نفسه قال لي باخد حمود عنك , عليك بالعافيه رنوووش
رانيه: يعافيك , إن شاء الله بس راشد مايتغير
فضيله: لايتغير ولا شي العدل عدل من أوله الله لايغير عليه
"طبعاً الناس صبح ولا حد من المعازيم بين لأن بس العروس والمقربين منها في الصاله يتعدلون معاها ويصورون قبل يزدحم المكان , جت العصر وراحو دانا ومها يجيبون باقة رزان وباقي الأغراض .. بعد الصلاه مباشره بدأت المصوره تصور رزان عشان يخلصون بدري"
ملاك مفزعه الدنيا: يعني أنا آخر الناس
فضيله: ماما ملاك لا أعصب عليك الحين منتي صغيره قالت لك المره بعد الصلاه بتفك لك شعرك وبتبدي في الميك آب
ملاك لفت فمها وأخلاقها زفت: الناس بدت تجي وأنا مابعد أجهز
دانا: ملاك عورتي راسي قومي ألبسي فستانك والحين بيبدأون فيك
عهد قالت عقب ماطلعت ملاك: والله حاله خايفين من غلا تسوي لنا سالفه تطلع لنا ملكوو أعظم من البزارين
رانيه: مراهقه لازم هالفتره يصيرون عصبيين بعدين إن شاء الله تعتدل
فضيله تنهدت: إن شاء الله
هنادي اللي توها جايه من الصاله: ترى بدأو يجون المعازيم
دانا: يالهووووي , كثيرين؟
هنادي: لا بس من الأهل وحريم كبار في السن
فضيله: يلا أنا بقوم أستقبل المعازيم "قامو معاها مها وهنادي وريهام ورؤى"
"رانيه وعهد ودانا ضلو كل وحده تعدل الثانيه ويلبسوون فساتينهم وأكسسوراتهم لين ماجت منظمة العرضه وقامو يتفقون معاها ع عرضة الأطفال وبدأو في العرضه لمن صارت حركه في الصاله وكثرو المعازيم .. صارو البنوتات يمشون ويتمايلون مع الأنشوده بفساتينهم الموحده البيضاء بالفصوص الكرستاليه والميك آب الناعم اللي يناسب برائتهم وفي يد غلا ستاند فيه صوره مكبره لرزان وفيصل وراها رهف ترمي ورد وراها شوق تمشي وهي تلوح وترقص بالعصا البنفسجيه المزينه بالكرستال اللي تلمع مع الإضاءه ووراها باقي البنوتات يلوحون بنفس بالعصايات الموحدين اللي مثل شوق وكانت مسيرتهم رووووعه لين ماوصلو ع الستيج صورو صوره جماعيه وحطت غلا الصوره ع جنب وصارو يمشون بنفس الهدوء ويتمايلون ويلوحون بالعصي البنفجسيجه لين مادخلو جناح أهل العروس"
دانا: براااااافووو يا أمورات شاطرين
غلا: خلاص الحين نروح نرقص
هنادي: هههههههههههه بيقصون شريط الرقص يلا روحو بس جيبو العصي لاتتضاربون فيهم
أنهار اللي توها مخلصه تصوير: مررره تجنن عرضة البنوتات ماشاء الله عليهم أتقنوها
عهد: عويصه إذا ما تقنوها كل ليله ندربهم عليها
أنهار: بس جد رهييييبه , وأحنا متى عرضتنا ؟
دانا: خليها إذا دخلت رزون تبي تشوف عرضتنا
إيمان: أخبارها ماخلصت تصوير ؟
هنادي: تمام هذاني كل شوي أروح لها خلصت تصوير بس قالت مابتدخل إلا ع العشره ونص
إيمان: مابقى شي خل نزفها مع التصوير والمشي ع الستيج أكيد بتطول وبعدين الصاله أمتلت مو حلو تتأخر أكثر
دانا: يعني أنادي البنات نزفها الحين ؟
هنادي: أي خلاص وضبطي الوضع مع المنسقه والطقاقه
دانا: طيب أنهار لاهنتي تعالي معي
رزان..وأنا أنزل الدرج أحس ضربات قلبي تسابق الموسيقى والفستان طويل أمشي شوي وريهام ورؤى يعدلونه لي لين ماوصلت عند الستيج أتسعت أبتسامتي لمن شفت أهلي وأحبابي كانو جالسين ع الستيج قروب ع اليمين وقروب ع اليسار ومتقابلين وكل وحده ماسكه يد اللي قبالها وأنا أتقدم مع كل خطوه يبدئون ثنتين يفكون يدينهم من بعض عشان أمر مثل الأميره بينهم لين ماوصلت ع الأريكه ووقفت عشان التصوير بعدها أشرت لي المصوره عشان أجلس ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عهد ودانا من أنزفت رزان ماوقفو رقص بفساتينهم البنفسجي بالكرستال الفضي اللي بنفس ألوان دزاين الصاله لكن مع أختلاف الموديلات ...
دانا كان فستانها ماسك ع الجسم بدون أكمام بقصة القلب عند الصدر وحواينه كرستال فضي وتول عند البطن مطرز بالخيوط البنفسجه ومزين بكرستال وشك برسمه دقيقه .. وبقصة السمكه من تحت طالعه رووووعه مع شبكة خطوبتها اللي عاطيتها روعه أكثر وشعرها الطويل لنهاية ظهرها اللي مرفوع نصه بنفخه فخمه مزينه بتاج فضي والباقي مسوى بف ومتناثر ع ظهرها وبعضه ع أكتافها بطريقه دقيقه ورهيبه والميك آب كان رهيييب مع جفن دانا الواسع ...
عهد كان فستانها علاقي ع الرقبه بقصة القلب وسبعه من عند الظهر وفيه حزام كرستالي بعدين يبدأ يكبر الفستان بطبقات تول بنفسجي وفضي ويوصلها للركبه وطالعه سيقانها البيضه اللي يزينها الحناء والصندل الكرستالي الفخم مع شبكة خطوبتها اللي زايده جمالها وبارزه بياضها أكثر وشعرها اللي يوصلها لتحت أكتافها مرفوع بنفخه مع وصلات بالفيرم وأكسسورات شعر فضيه والميك آب بلا شك زادها جمال وروعه ...
هنادي: عهدو لا يفووووتك المره اللي هناك تسأل عنكم أنتي ودانا
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عهد: وش قلتي لها ؟
هنادي: أنا ماعندي فيها قلت لها أنتي معزومه ع زواج اللي فستانها طويل بعد شهرين والثانيه مابعد يحددون زواجها
رانيه: ههههههه والله تحفه هالحريم طيب ناظري الدبله قبل تسألي , أنهارو بعد قبل شوي وأحنا نمشي وحده لاتعرفنا ولا نعرفها سلمت ع أنهار وسألتها عن أمها ومرره متحمسه بغيت أقول لها ترى البنت مخطوبه بس أستحيت ع وجهي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
دانا: ع قلبي رزون من تجلست ما رحنا لها خل نركب ونطلب من الطقاقه شي يضبطنا وأحنا راكبين خل ندور عليها ونرقصها
راحت دانا للطقاقه وبس بدأت الطقه تقدمتهم دانا وهي تردد: ياهلي وأحبابي وياحبي لهم .. يامن أسعد أوقاتي وأنا نجمةً بينهم .. ياربي تحفظهم وتخليهم لي .. وتخليني لهم .. يارب تسعدهم .. وتعمر دارهم .. وتكتب لنا عشرهً دايمة معهم .. دعيت ربي جامعنا ياعسى مانتفارق .. ياسعد أيامي بودي لهم ..
كانو البنات يرددون الأغنيه وهم يمشون ع الستيج ع شكل قطار يتقدمونهم عهد ودانا بفساتينهم المميزيه والباقي وراهم وكل وحده تقول الزود عندي اللي يميزها فستانها واللي يميزها مكياجها واللي يميزها طولها واللي تميزها رقصتها .. سلمو كلهم ع رزان وحاوطها ع شكل حلقه وهم يرقصون ويدورون حولها ...
عقب ما خلصت الأغنيه والبنات لسه محاوطين رزان , رانيه: ما أكون رنوش إذا مارقصتك
مها: ههههههههه لاتذكريني بفيصل حالف يرقص أبوي مدري رقصه أو لأ , حضرته توه متصل يقول الحين زفتنا ساعه بالكثير وباجي قلت له لاحبيبي تجي تقعد في الغرفه رزان توها مزفوفه
هنادي: ههههه الأخ مستعجل , تآمرين بشيء رزون ؟
رزان: أبي مويه
دانا: ع قلبي "وصارو كل وحده تقول للأقرب توصل لرزان المويه لين ماوصلها جلاص المويه وشربت"
ريهام: بعد أصب لك ؟
رزان: لاتسلمين
دانا..كنت جالسه مع رزان لازم أنا معاها صوره خاصه بذات أنها توئم روحي , بس جسمها حااااااااااااااااار إذا دعم كتفي في كتفها كأني داعمه مدفئه كل هذا من التوتر!! الله يعينها بس عن جد معذووره...
غلا: داااااانا وعهـــــــد أمي تبيكم تسلمون ع وحده من صاحبتها وآخر مره أجي أناديكم
مرام وهي تناظر رانيه اللي توها مخلصه رقص وناطه من الستيج: ناااااااس محلوووين بالأسود
رانيه: ههههههه تسلمين , الكل يقول لي نحفانه حلاته الفستان مايبين الدبابه
مرام: بجد نحفتي والفستان منحفك أكثر
سلمى: بس لازالت مليانه
رانيه: خد لك التحطيم زين جسمي ويلا جب
سلمى: هههههههههههههههه جد حلو جسمك ما أتخيلك نحيفه
رانيه بغرور: أدري راسك سالم
مرام: بيوحشني هبالك , الحمد لله حضرت ملكتك
رانيه: لو ماكنتي موجوده كان أجلت الملكه حلات الملكه بوجودك"ومرام تسوي حركات بغرور تسوي نفسها مهمه فاجئتها رانيه لمن قالت: بس لاتصدقي هع
مرام ضربتها ع ظهرها: وأنتي حد يصدق كلامك , خلاص يومين وباروح عنك
رانيه: ع قلبي أخدوك عنا البريطانيين , وش رايك فيهم ؟
مرام بمزح: يآآقليلة الحيآآ هذا وأنتي مخطوبه
رانيه: أمزح أمزح دوري لك مزيون وبس
مرام: ماعليه أصلاً قليل إذا طلعت , وهالمره غير عمي مو معاي يعني بتوحش أكثر
دانا اللي توها راجعه وتصب لها مويه: الله يعينك , وكيف الحين تعرفين تدبرين أمورك ؟
مرام: والله أحسن من أول ماوصلت عمي بس خدا له لغه وخلاص الحين تطمن ع وضعي , باروح بروحي هو معاي ناس من البلد بس عمي غير أحس روحتي هالمره ثقيله
سلمى: يلا هانت إذا مره مره توحشتي دوري لك رجل تعالو أملكوو وروحي كملي معاه
مرام: هههههههههههه مافيني لرجل وغيره خليني في دراستي
عهد: يلا قومو نكمل رقص مرام أبي أشوف رقصتك قبل تروحين بريطانيا
مرام: طيب بس لاتحددين زواجك قبل أنزل
الكل: هههههههههههههههه "واللي راحت ترقص واللي راحت تسولف مع صديقاتها بس الكل كانو في حركه وكلن له شي يشغله"
دانا وهي مزحومه والجوال في يدها وتكلم وناس تناديها واللي يسألها: ماعليه لحظه شوي............"ردت تكلم فيصل: ماعليه أنت أدخل الغرفه يصير لها باب خاص.............أيه اللي العصر دخل فارس صور معي فيها.............أوكي مها هناك أنا الحين جايه.......طيب....طيب.........باي,
رانيه: الحين حفظتو التنسيق ولا أخلي المنسقه ترجع تسوي لكم بروفه ؟
دانا: لالا مايحتاج , شوفي ملاك وغلا ذكريهم بدورهم لاهنتي أنا رايحه باشوف فيصل
رانيه: طيب
من بين الفوضه اللي في الصاله واللي تدور عبايتها واللي تسأل أسأله مالأمها داعي واللي تلبس عبايتها , كانت ريهام تعدل رزان عشان فيصل قريب بيدخل ...
ريهام حطت يدها ع صدر رزان: خدي نفس
رزان وجسمها حار وضربات قلبها مع دقات الوقت تتسارع خدت لها نفس ...
ريهام: أقوى أقوى , تبين مويه ؟
رزان: أيه
ريهام عطتها مويه عقب ماشربت قالت لها: خليك أشجع شوي الحين فيصل بيدخل
رزان وهي تعدل وقفتها: إن شاء الله بس أنتي لاتبعدين كثير
ريهام: آآآآآخ وأنا أقدر أبعد أختي الوحيده الدلوعه صارت عروس
رزان رمت نفسها ع ريهام: أنتبهي لبابا وفهد ريهام أمانه
ريهام مسحت ع ظهرها بحنان: لاتوصيني ياقلبي ربي يبارك لك , بس أنتي أهدي مو يجي فيصل الحين يهزأني يقول لي بكيتي مرتي
رزان: هههههه شسوي أحبك أنتي وأولادك
ريهام: يلا شوفي حمود جا مع فيصل الحين زفتهم الناس يناظرون وأنا أهذر معاك
رزان: ههه أقلاً تسليني
ريهام: بعد زفتهم بس بيسلمون عليك بننزلهم من الستيج طوالي بيدخل فيصل أستعدي
رزان..ناظرتهم ياقلبي وش قد أحبهم وأحب براءتهم حمود ولد أختي وريان وجسووم كانو يهبلوووووووون بالثياب الرجاليه والدقلات الموحده المطرزه بالفضي والعقال والغتر والمسابيح , ع قلبي فيصل ذوووق هو اللي مفصل لهم الثياب والدقل بس رووعه بجد كأنهم عرسان .. جو يسلمون علي ع قلبي هم سلمت عليهم وبعدها نزلو من الستيج حسيت بالوحشه بروحي ناظرت ريهام أختي اللي جالسه ع الطاوله اللي ع يميني مباشره وتطمنت ...
"دقايق ووصل فيصل يمشي ع الستيج بشموخه وعيونه العسليه الواسعه كانت ملفته مع الإضاءه وطوله وبشرته القمحيه وبشته والتشخيصه اللي كانت عاطيته هيبه أكثر والمسباح اللي في يده .. وأحلى شي ع يمينه جنته وناره أمه ووراه خواته الخمس اللي أكتملت فرحته بشوفتهم .. كانو البنات يرقصون وراء فيصل بالعصي البنفسجيه المزينين بالكرستال اللي يتلامعون مع الإضاءه .. ويلوحون بها ويسوون حركات معينه مخططينها مع المنسقه وكانت مسريتهم روووعه ...
فيصل..مشيت ع الستيج الطويييييل اللي كأنه السراط المستقيم أستغفر الله , ولا بعد المتفرغين حاطين لي الكشافات في وجهي وصاير أمشي كأني أعمى أبي ألمح رزان أشوفها لكن أبد أشوفها وكأن صورتها مرتين ومو واضحه من الكشافات اللي ع عيوني تقربت أكثر وصليت ع النبي لا أحسد نفسي ع جمالها كانت واقفه ووجهها مغطى بالطرحه طاحت عيني في عينها مع مقطع الأغنيه"ذي عروس النور في هذا الزمان ذي ملآك بس في صورة بشر من غلاها نقول صلو ع النبي"وصلت لعندها وسلمت عليها وبست راسها أنتبهت لمها تأشر لي بمعنى أرفع طرحتها رفعتها ورديت بست جبهتها ووقفت جنبها وخواتي راحو وراء الأريكه عشان التصوير ...
بعد التصوير جلسو رزان وفيصل والبنات فلوها: ألف الصلآة والسلآم عليك ياحبيب الله محمد .. في كل فرح ياناس صلو ع النبي تتبارك الأعراس صلو ع النبي رفعو بسعاده الراس صلو ع النبي ويحسدكم الألماس صلو ع النبي ...
دانا تأشر لرزان وفيصل وهم يتساسرون: هيييييييين قومو بس أرقصو
فيصل بصوت ماتسمعه إ دانا: ياخوفي بس تطردني أمي أن قمت
دانا: أنت قوووم ع مسؤليتي"مسكته من يده وقومته وعهد قومت رزان وصارو يدورون عليهم وهم يرقصون"
مها بهبال: وش رايك في رزان فيصل ؟
فيصل: رزان ع طول حلوه في عيوني مو لازم حد يسأل واليوم محلوه أكثر
ملاك ضربت كفها في كف فيصل: تعجبنــــــــــي مقدر أنا مقدر
غلا: يعيش الحب
فيصل عرف أنها لاقطه الكلمه من عند وحده من البنات قال يسايرها: يعيش يعيش
ملاك مستانسه واقفه جنب فيصل وتضحك وتسولف معاه وصاحباتها يناظرونها: لا أنت أحلف روح قول في المايكرفون
دانا: وأنتو تحركو شوي الكعبه ندور عليكم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههه
راحت دانا بين رزان وفيصل مسكت يدينهم شوي شوي كبرت الدائره وصارو كل البنات مسويين دائره مع رزان وفيصل ودخلو فضيله في الوسط .. مها دخلت مع فضيله في الدائره وسكرو عليهم ومها ترقص فضيله ...
فضيله: ههههه والله ما أعرف
مها: مامااااا كم مره بيعرسون فصول ورزان هي مره وحده يلا أرقصي ماعندك عشره أولاد هو واحد الله يحفظه لك واليوم زواجه "قالت الطقاقه: يأم فيصل تعالي وأرقصي قبالي .. يأم فيصل تعالي نبارك لك في عرس الغالي .. يأم فيصل"
فضيله بعد مارقصت: يلا جلسو أرتاحو وراكم مشوار
ملاك بهبال: يما شكلك أنتي اللي تعبتي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مها: نزفكم الحين ترى بابا وخالي مابيدخلون الصاله بيصورون معاكم في الغرفه وأنتو بعد عشان تصورون ؟
عهد: لالا بليييييييز مو الحين توني موصيه الطقاقه بس هذي الأغنيه ونزفهم
فيصل: يلا مانكسر بخاطر عهوده
عهد باسته في الهواء وبدأت ترقص وهي تردد: ياشاغل البال أسمك دوم بلساني سامن في قلبي حبيبي وسر بواجداني .. ياساكن القلب .. يامن بطيفي لقيتك مرسل أشواقي حبر النوارس حبيبي شفتك البادي .. "لمن خلصت الأغنيه قالت عهد بصوت عالي: طبعاً هذي أهداء مني لأخوي الغالي فيصل وحماتي الغاليه أخت الغالي ومرت الغالي رزان
الكل تصفيق وتصفير وهبال: وااااااااااااااااااااو هوووووووووووووو هيآآآآآآآآآآآ
زفو رزان وفيصل وهم يمشون وراهم ويرددون: مافي مثلها في حسنها عروستنا .. ومع السلامه ياعروستنا حللينا وأبري ذمتنا .. مافي بحسنه ياحلاته معرسنا .. ومع السلامه يامعرسنا حللنا وأبري ذمتنا .. ويشهد رب العلا بصافي نيتنا .. ياعسنا مانعدمكم وتنعاد بأفراحكم جمعتنا ...
رانيه تكلم عهد اللي وقفت تشرب لها مويه قبل تدخل معاهم الغرفه: نشف حلقك من الرقص هااا
عهد: ههههههههه أخونا الوحيد والله حاسه أني مابعد أطلع حرتي باصور معاهم ومع فهد وبرجع أكمل رقص
رانيه: أوووه صح ماصورتي مع فهد يلا حبيبتي روحي
عهد..دخل جناح العروس وصلت لغرفة العروس بالتحديد أووووو ماااااااااي جاااااااااد سمعت صوت بكي رزون ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

رزان..مدري يمكن البكي اللي فيني كله كنت كاتمته لهالحظه لمن سلمت ع عمتي وبابا وفهد .. وبذات لمن سلمت ع عمتي حسيت بحنان الأم آآآآآآآآآه ماما أنا عروسه ماشفتيني اليوم كنت محتاجتك تباركين لي تقرين علي المعوذات كنت محتاجه أشوفك توصيني ع فيصل وتوصين فيصل علي تدعين لنا بالتوفيق .. بس آآآآآه ...
فهد ودموعه متجمعه في عينه يمزح: رزون جت عهد أنا قلت لك لاتشوفني ضامك وتذبحني
عهد: ههههههههه شدعووووه هذي رزون الغاليه أختك مالك غيرها
ريهام: هااا عهود ترى أنا بعد أخته
عهد: لا حول خلاص كلكم خواته واللي مو أخته ع طول أخته في الإسلام
الكل: هههههههههههه
دانا وهي تسولف معاهم من وراء غطاها: ههه صرفت حالها عهود
عهد راحت جنب فهد تكلمه بصوت ماحد يسمعه غيره: خل نروح الحين الغرفه الثانيه المصوره تنتظرنا عشان بعد خواتي بيصورون مع أبوي وإذا خلصو نرجع نصور مع رزان وفيصل
فهد رفع حاجبه: وأنتي مابتصورين معاهم ؟
عهد وهي تمشي معاه للغرفه الثانيه: إلا بس أنتظرني دقايق بصور معاهم وراجعه
فهد: طيب حبيبتي لاتطولين عشان بصور معاك وبعدين نروح سوا نصور مع رزان
عهد: طيب قلبي
فهد..آآآآخ ياقلبي أصعب ماعلي أشوف دموع أختي رزان ياربي تسعدها وتوفقها .. عهد حبيبتي ربي يخليها لي الحمد لله أنها طلعت من هنا سالمه ياقلبي عليها تجنن بعد ربع ساعه وأنا أتذكر شكلها سمعتها تناديني ...
عهد متخصره: تفكر في شنوو ؟
فهد حط صبعه ع أنفها: فيك ياحلوووه
عهد وكأنها أنحرجت: طيب ترى خلصنا تصوير وخواتي طلعو خل نروح الحين عشان فيصل ورزان ياخدون راحتهم في التصوير عقب مانطلع
فهد: يعني عقب مانصور معاهم نصور بروحنا
عهد هزت راسها بأيوه ...
فهد: بس بعدين نتفاهم ع الفستان هذي اللي تقول لي مو عاري
عهد وهي تدور ع نفسها: يعني مو حلو ؟
فهد ماتحمل حركتها وضمها وباس راسها .. عهد هنا ذاااابت وهي تحس يدين فهد ووجهه يلمسون الأماكن المكشوفه من جسمها تداركت الوضع وباست راسه وبعدت: تأخرنا فهودي
فهد خاف أنها زعلت باسها في خدها وهو يمشي معاها: حلووو بس عاري أغاااااااار عليك
عهد حمدت ربها أنهم دخلو يصورون وتغير الموضوع ...
المصوره بعد مانشفت حلق رزان وفيصل بالتصوير: بالبركه إن شاء الله
رزان: يبارك في عمرك , ويعطيك العافيه
المصوره: يعافيك
فيصل: يلا حبيبتي نمشي فهد ينتظرنا برا
رزان: عبايتي عند عمتي
فيصل طلع جواله: جولاتهم عندهم ؟
دانا: هلا بالعرسااان
رزان: الله جابك تونا مخلصين
دانا: أيه أنا كنت موصله صاحبتي للباب وشفت المصوره طالعه من الجناح وجيت , لحظه بنادي أمي تطلع عبايتك
فضيله دخلت وفي يدها كيس العبايه: الله يبارك لكم يايما ويهنيكم
الكل: آميـن يارب
دانا وهي تساعد رزان عشان تلبس عبايتها: مثل ماوصيتك
رزان بهمس: باموت قربت اللحظه الحاسمه
دانا: ههههههه محد قال لك قلت لك من البدايه مهدي لفيصل في التليفون وأنا مستعده أجلس جنبك وأشجعك لكن ماسمعتي الكلام
رزان تغير الموضوع لأن فيصل يناظرهم: ثقيل الفستان
فيصل وهو يرفعه لها: ماعليه فهد مبركن عند البوابه طوالي وأنا بساعدك
فضيله ضمت رزان: مع السلامه ماما أنتبهو لنفسكم
رزان رجعت قلبتها مناحه مع فضيله والبنات , وفيصل سلم  ع أمه وتفاجئ فيها تبكي: يمااااااا الله يهديك تونا نتطنز ع رزون
فضيله وهي تمسح دموعها: الله يبارك ليكم يالغلا
فيصل باس راس أمه: ولا يهمك يالغاليه إن شاء الله كل يوم بمرك وبجلس معك وبتملين مني بعد
فضيله: ماتقصر يالغالي دير بالك ع بنت خالك تراها أمانه
فيصل: لا توصي
ركبو رزان وفيصل السياره والكل يودعهم .. كانت رزان قاتله عمرها تبكي في السياره ...
فيصل: رزان وش قلنا ؟!! مو قلت دموعك مابي أشوفها ؟
فهد يلطف الجو: أهم شي ماتشوفها ترى رزان متغطيه
فيصل: ههههههه يالحفله فهود خل أراضي مرتي براحتي سد أذنك
فهد: ياخي ع شنو مستعجل 5دقايق وبتوصلون الشقه وخد راحتك
فيصل وهو يناظر ساعته: هو يمدي آخد راحتي الساعه صار3 وأحنا مابعد نوصل ورحلتنا 7ونص
فهد: هههههههه تستاهلون أحسن شي سواه خالي خلى رحلتكم في هالوقت
فيصل: أسكت لا أسفركم أنت وعهود من أول ماتطلعون من الصاله
فهد: لا تكفى , أنت محد يتشمت فيك اللهم لاشماته
فيصل: الله يجيب ذاك اليوم اللي الله يوريني فيك يافهود
فهد: لا حول أنا وش لي مزوجك أختي , جب لا أنزلها معاي البيت وأقفل عليك الشقه بروحك
فيصل وهو نازل يفتح لرزان الباب: تسويها ما ألومك , ياشين المشوار وياك أحسه طووويل
فهد نزل , فيصل دفه: خير!! ترى ندل الشقه زين
فهد ضحك ع حركة فيصل وقال يعانده: هههه بس ماتبوني أتقهوى عندكم
رزان تساير أخوها في هباله: حيااك في أي وقت البيت بيتك
فيصل: أفااا رزون الحين توقفين مع فهود
فهد بهبال: شسوي دام أختي عازمتني ما أقدر أردها
فيصل دفه: روح زييييييين رووووح
فهد راح يسلم ع رزان: بسلم ع أختي من زينك أنت
رزان: أنتبه لنفسك ولبابا
فهد: ماعليه حبيبتي لاتوصين أنتي بعد أنتبهي لنفسك
فيصل دفه: لاحوووووول بكيت مرتي يلا يلا روووح بس خل أراضيها براحتي
فهد وهو طالع: ما أوصيك ع أختي تراها غاليه
فيصل: طيب طيب أنقلع , ولا تجي إلا وقت نروح المطار
فهد: خوب أنا صاير سواق بس لعيووون رزون أختي مو عشانك , مع السلامه
رزان ضلت تناظر فهد من الزجاج اللي عند السلم واللي يطل ع حديقة الفيلا وهو طالع من الباب وأنفجرت في البكي لمن تسكر الباب ...
فيصل اللي كان منشغل يفتح باب الشقه لف وشاف رزان تبكي قال يمزح: الحين أنتي من صدقك تبين فهود؟
رزان زاد بكيها وهي منزله راسها , فيصل ماتوقعها لهدرجه متأثره حملها بين يدينه وقرب فمه عند أذنها وهمس لها: كم مره قلنا دموعك غاليه
رزان اللي تفاجئت أن فيصل حملها: بس مدري
فيصل حطها ع الكنبه ولف يده عليها وقرب راسها من صدره وباس راسها: أنا معك لاتبكين
رزان: كان نفسي أن ماما تحضر زواجي وتبارك لي
فيصل: ياحياتي الله يرحمها وبعدين كلنا معك أنا وأمي وخواتي وكل أهلنا
رزان: فيكم الخير بس وجود الأم غير يافيصل , لمن خلصت تعديل وعطنتي عمتي الكتاب عشان أقرأ الأدعيه حيستها بمكان ماما الله يرحمها
فيصل يمزح عشان يخفف ع رزان: آه يالدبه يارزانوه سرقتي مني قلبي والحين بتسرقين أمي
رزان: .................
فيصل ضم رزان: شسوي في هالدلوعه وقسسسسسسسسم ذابحتني , وللحين تستحي
رزان: ببدل ملابسي
فيصل: يلا عشان يمدينا ناخد راحتنا قبل نروح المطار
رزان..قمت من حضن فيصل ورحت غرفة التبديل اللي داخل غرفة النوم قفلت باب غرفة التبديل عشان آخد راحتي جلست أناظر الفستان ياربي كيف تحملته طول هالفتره فسخته وحسيت بالحريه لبست روب الحمام عشان أدخل أتحمم , جلست قبال المرايا وأنا أشيل الميك آب من وجهي أفففف كم طبقه حاطين لي علبة مزيل مكياج كامله خلصت وفتحت الثانيه وشكلها بتخلص بعد جهد جهيد خلصت شيل الميك آب ودخلت دورة المياه((تكرمون)) تحممت ع راحتي حسيت كل التعب اللي فيني راح مع المويه الدافيه والأسترخاء في الجاكوزي قمت نشفت جسمي وطلعت غرفة التبديل طلعت لي فستان نعوووم سترابلس ويوصلني لعند الركب ناظرت الساعه أنصدمت معقول خديت كل هالوقت يعني صار لي ساعتين ونص !! الساعه صارت 6و10دقايق وأنا ع بالي الإضاءه بروحها تعلى أثاريها الشمس طلعت خخخ .. حطيت لي كحل وجلوس ناعم وجلست عند المرايا أتدرب كيف بقول لفيصل ...
رزان: أحم فصولي سوري بس تفاجئت قبل أتحنى أن الـ***** نزلت علي
فيصل يطق باب غرفة التبديل خاف تكون رزان تبكي أو نامت في غرفة التبديل أو صار لها شي: رزاان
رزان"ياويلي لايكون سمعني": أحم أحم هلا
فيصل: وينك ياحبيبتي طولتي خوفتيني عليك الشمس طلعت وأنتي مابعد تطلعين
رزان: سوري بس نسيت حالي
فيصل: أفتحي بشوفك وأتطمن عليك
رزان طلعت له بفستانها السكري الناعم: سوري حبيبي
فيصل: ماعليه عارف أنك تعبانه ومواصله من الأمس , صليتي؟
رزان"أقول لو ما أقول , قالت لا إيرادي: أيه صليت وأنت ؟
فيصل: أيه صليت تعالي نريح شوي
رزان: وش رايك دام الشمس طلعت وماعندنا وقت كثير نروح نسلم ع بابا وفهد وبالمره ننزل بيتكم
فيصل: ماتبين ترتاحين لك شوي؟
رزان: أرتحت لمن تحممت خل نرتاح في الطائره , أو أقول أنت أرتاح إذا تعبان وأنا بنزل للبنات
فيصل ماحب يكسر خاطرها ولو أنه نفسه يجلس معاها بروحهم: طيب حبيبتي , دقايق ببدل ملابسي
رزان دارت لمن شافت فيصل يبدل ملابسه , أتصلت لدانا: هلا دانو........مانمتي؟.......ههههههه اللي مصحيك هالوقت مصحيني................أيه بس ع بال ما فيصل يبدل ملابسه...........ههه ياااااااقلبي.....طبعاً طبعاً..........يلا عاااااد.........دانوووو..............بليييييييز...  ....ياربي,
فيصل أخد الجوال من أذن رزان وجلس جنبها وهو مابعد يسكر قميصه: وش مسويه في مرتي...................لاوالله.........محد يلمس شعره من راس رزاني وأنا موجود.......طيب بننزل الحين............صاحيين أمي وأبوي؟..............أوكي دقايق وأحنا عندكم...........وشوي شوي ع رزان.......ههه باي,
فيصل مسك يد رزان وحطها ع صدره , رزان مو مستوعبه الوضع: شنو فيك سخونه ؟
فيصل يتدلع: شوي
رزان تأثرت: ياربي من شنو ؟
فيصل: من حبيبتي ينقال لها رزان ماخلتني أشوفها شهر وشوي والحين الظروف جاتني عكساني وماجلست معاها
رزان ولسه مو مستوعبه حطت يدها ع جبهته: طيب حاس بوجع ؟ لو صداع؟
فيصل: شوي
رزان: خلاص أجل نأجل السفره لين ماتطيب
فيصل: لالا ماله داعي إن شاء الله قريب بطيب
رزان: أبي أتطمن عليك مو مهم عندي نسافر المهم أنت
فيصل: ترى في شي مجربه أنا إذا مرضت طوالي أطيب
رزان: طيب هو متواجد في البيت ؟
فيصل هز راسه: أيه وجنبي بعد
رزان لفت للتسريحه وفتحت الدرج: هنا هو
فيصل: تعالي تعالي باقول لك شنو 
رزان: شنو حبيبي؟
فيصل برومنسيه: بـوسه من عند حبيبتي
رزان من أبتسامته أنه يتدلع , دفته: يالدب خوووفتني عليك
فيصل: تخافين علي؟
رزان حطت يدها ع قلبها: وربي فيصل ماني قادره خوفتني
فيصل ضمها: هههههههه حبيبتي اللي تخاف علي , طيب عطيني بوسه عشان أطيب
رزان: طيب بس لاتخوفني عليك مره ثانيه
فيصل: ماعاش اللي يخوفك
رزان باسته: يلا قلبي لانتأخر من زمان قلنا لدانا أننا راح ننزل
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء الخامس والثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-ولادة نهى زوجة فتحي بطفل معاق وتأثر عبير وجاسر بهذا الخبر , والباقي مايدرون تتوقعون شنو المستجدات اللي بتصير ع هالموضوع ؟
-زواج رزان وفيصل اللي تم ع خير وفرح الكل تتوقعون شالمفاجئات اللي تنتظرهم ؟!
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووووووووو على الباااارت 
       بس لووو تحطي الأجزاء كلها احسن
               لانه بتبدأ الدواامااات
                      تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

هلآ والله فيك ,,’’

إن شاء الله راح أحط باقي الأجزاء قبل زحمة الدوامات لعيونك بس ,,’’

ويلآ هالله هالله بالدرجات الزينه مو تقولي شغلتني دانه ^_^

تسلمي غناتي ع المتابعه

موفقهـ

,,’’

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء السادس والثلاثون))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-خلصت زنقة ليلة الزواج ع خير .. تعالو معاي نشوف حال أبطالنا يوم ثاني الصباح ...
-وبعدها نرجع لباقي أبطالنا اللي ماتكلمنا عنهم في البارتين اللي راحو ...
تابعونا))
""المحبة" في حياتي
ماهي على حبر و ورق.
"المحبة" في حياتي
شوق واحـساس والــم.
"المحبة"من صـفاتي
لاتشــــك فينــي ابــد..
ما ابيع اللي احبه
وما احب إلا لسبب!..
واعظم اسبابي لحبك "طيبتك واصلك ذهــب"."
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 6:34ص في فيلا ناصر ...
مع دخول العرسان أرتفعت أصوات الزغاريت والصلوات والتصفيق والكل قام يسلم عليهم ...
فيصل وهو يجلس: الله يسلمكم , أجل وين أمي وأبوي؟
دانا: الحين ع وصول ولا أحنا مانعجبكم ؟
فيصل أفااااا أنتو الخير والبركه "بعد السوالف قامو البنات يجهزون الفطور وضلو رزان وفيصل ومعاهم غلا نايمه"
رزان أنحرجت من حركة فيصل: فيصصصل
فيصل: عيوووونه
رزان: ترى أتوقع والله أعلم أن غلا جالسه تعرفها بيت الجيران بيدرون أعرف حركاتها أنت تشوفها نايمه بس أعرف أن أي كلمه تقولها بتوصل بالتفصيل
غلا تسوي نفسها تتقلب ع صدر رزان: صباح الخير
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه رحنا فيها يارزان , صباح النور
غلا: أنا رايحه أغسل وأبدل ملابسي
رزان: أوكي حبيبتي تبيني أجي معاك؟
غلا: لااااا أنا كبرت صح ؟
فيصل: صح يلا روحي "عقب ماراحت غلا قال فيصل: أرتحاي رزاني ورانا مشوار وربي خايف عليك
رزان: ماعليه حبيبي ماعندنا إلا اليوم نجلس مع الأهل ولاحقين ع الراحه
فيصل رفع أكتافه: براحتك
دانا جت لهم: رزانوه قومي معاي شوي أرتاحي
فيصل: تعبت وأنا أقول لها ترتاح مابقى شي ع روحتنا المطار وأحنا مانمنا
رزان قامت: طيب نادوني إذا حد وصل
فيصل قام وراهم: أنا بركب أشوف لي أغراض من غرفتي
قامو يسولفون وهم يرقون السلم بعدها أفترقو رزان ودانا راحو جناح البنات وفيصل راح غرفته , دانا: ها أخبارك؟
رزان: تمام
دانا: ولا أرتحيتي للحين يادبه ؟
رزان: لا والله مو جايني نوم أبي أجلس معاكم قبل نسافر
دانا: هيك يعني , واللي أتفقنا عليه؟
رزان: يؤؤؤؤ لاتذكريني للحين مافاتحت فيصل في الموضوع
دانا: مجنووووونه وقسسسسم الله يصبرك يافيصل
سولفو دانا ورزان فتره طويله وهم منسدحين من التعب , رزان: خل ننزل أكيد فيصل خلص والباقي وصلو
فيصل وهو يشوف دانا ورزان ينزلون: هـلا هـلا نوووورت الصاله والبيت كله , بس ليه نزلتو من الحين مامداكم ترتاحون
رزان: ليه ما تبوني!!
فيصل: أنا ما أبيك أناقلبي يرقص من الفرحه لأنك موجوده
غلا: ههههه كيف شفته
دانا: عزات الله وصل الخبر للفريق
فيصل: لا غلا هونت ماتقول صح غلاي؟؟
غلا: صحين ماباقول لهم وش قلتو الصباح أنت ورزان
دانا وعهد بغو يموتون ضحك ورزان وفيصل مستحيين كل واحد يطلع في الثاني من الفشله ...
فيصل: ماشاء الله أول مره أشوف وحده تسمع وهي نايمه
دانا وهي تضحك: أنتبهو زين  المره الجايه
عهد: غلا مركبه ليها ردار عشان إذا نامت مايفوتها شي
غلا: أنا بروح أصحي خيشات النوم
رزان: ههههههههههه من يطلعون خيشات النوم؟
عهد: شوق ورهف نايمين في غرفتها
فضيله اللي كانت جايه من عند طاولة الطعام: أفااااا خليتو العروسه تشتغل ؟
رزان وهي تسلم ع فضيله: لاوالله كنت منسدحه فوق مع دانا توني الحين نازله
فضيله: ع قلبي , يلا غناتي الفطور ينتظركم
كانو يفطرون وجمعتهم ولا أحلى وسوالفهم ماينشبع منها لين ماخلصو فطور وجلسو كلهم في الصاله يسولفون ووصلو عبد العزيز وريهام وأكتملت فرحتهم ...
مها اللي توها واصله سلمت وبعدها قالت: أسامه بيدخل يسلم عليكم قبل يروح الدوام
لبسو البنات عباياتهم وضلو بها لأن كل شوي واحد يدخل يسلم ويطلع ...
دانا وهي تركض: فارس جا يبي يسلم قبل يرووح الدوام
فضيله وهي تعدل حجابها: خله يتفضل
فارس كالعاده ممسخر الدنيا مع فيصل: تصدق أنا مو طايق أشوف رقعة وجهك بس عشان خاطر مرتي جيت
فيصل: تصدق شعور متبادل , أحسن شي أني بفارق وجهك إذا سافرت
فارس: فاك فـــــــــك اليوم بتشغل أنوار الشركه تراهم يشكون من الكهرب منقطع عنهم من أشتغلت عندهم
فيصل: لأن نوري حطم نور الكهرب فالحين أنا مو موجود فبيطرون يركبون الكهرب من جديد
الكل: ههههههههههههه
فارس بعد المسخره قلب جد: يلا نشوفك ع خير ترجعون بالسلامه ياربي
فيصل وهو يتباوس معاه: وأنت من أهله خشمك خشمك
دانا تناظرهم وهم يتخاشمون: بدووو لا إله إلا الله
فيصل يحرجها: قولي أنك غايره ع رجلك
دانا أنحرجت: لاااا
فارس: ههه يلا أستأذن بالتوفيق ياربي تروحون وترجعون بالسلامه
دانا راحت توصل فارس للباب , وفهد جا: يلا مفترض أنكم تكونون في المطار
رزان وهي طالعه ودموعها ع خدها: سلمو ع ملوك إذا صحت من النوم
عهد وهي تلبس عبايتها: يوصل حبيبتي يلا أنا بروح معاكم المطار
دانا وهي واقفه ع الباب ودموعها تطيح للحظات الوداع: حافظكم ربي بالتوفيق
فضيله..ربي يوفقهم مدري كيف طلعتهم صعبه أثنينهم سوا وناصر وعبد العزيز راحو الدوام وفهد راح يوصلهم , يعني فجئه هدأ البيت بعد ماكان ممليه صوت ضحكهم وسوالفهم الله يهنيهم ويرجعهم بالسلامه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:00م في مطار الدمام ...
وفهد وفيصل يخلصون الإجراءات عهد ورزان كانو جالسن يسولفون , عهد: جلستنا في المطار كذا تذكرنا بسفرتنا آخر مره محلاها بس
رزان: أي أحلى سفره , الحين آخر سفره معاكم كلكم بفتقدكم في سفرتي
عهد: إن شاء الله تصير أحلى وأحلى مع فيصل , وبدايه موفقه
رزان: يااارب
عهد: بس تعبه عليكم ما أرتحتو
رزان: ماجاني نوم أحس بالتعب بس مو قادره أنام لمن نزلت وشفتكم كل التعب اللي فيني راح
عهد: ع قلبي , يلا إن شاء الله ترتاحين
رزان: إن شاء الله , أمانه عهود أنتبهي لفهد وبابا
عهد: في عيووووني لاتوصين ياقلبي , إلا صحيح رزون شنو لبستي؟
رزان: بدلت قبل نطلع الحين من مطار لمطار وسالفه لبست لي بنطلون وبلوزه
عهد: أييييييه ذكرت البلوزه السماويه المطرزه ببرتقالي مع بنطلون برتقالي صح ؟
رزان: أيووه حلوه؟
عهد: أيه مره عجبتني تناسبك هالألون
مع السوالف ضاع عليهم الوقت لين ماجو لعندهم فهد وفيصل , فهد: السلام عليكم ياحلوات
رزان-عهد: هههه هلا والله ياحلووو
فيصل وهو يجلس جنبهم: عادي فهود إذا بتروح قريب بينادون ع رحلتنا
فهد: لا شدعوووه خل نجلس معاكم
رزان: تسلم , حضرتك مابتداوم اليوم؟
فهد: لا شداوم ماخد لي إجازه مرضيه
عهد: هههههههه لا إله إلا الله زواج أختك وماخد لك إجازه مرضيه بعيد الشر عنك
فهد: أنا واحد فيني الربو ولا أقدر ع هالجو من صبح ربي
فيصل: الله يعينك
قامو يسولفون لين ماسمعو النداء ع رقم رحلتهم وقامو يسلمون ع عهد وفهد ورزان وعهد فتحو مناحه جديده وفيصل وفهد يتطنزون عليهم , بعدها دخلو رزان وفيصل مع بعض صفو في السرى وأنلطعو في الصاله الداخيله ساعتين إلا ربع لين مافرجت وركبو الطائره وهم دايخين ...
رزان وهي تفك نقابها مسكت راسها وتغطت بنفس اللفه اللي متحجبه فيها لأن المضيفين يماررون عليهم والأوضاع مابعد تتعدل ...
فيصل بهدوء: رزان رزاني رزوون
رزان أعتدلت في جلستها: هلا
فيصل: حبيبتي أنتي جالسه ع الحزام قومي شوي بربطه لك "قامت شوي وربطه فيصل لها"
رزان: ثانكس
فيصل: ولوو كم رزونه عندي , تعبانه قلبي؟
رزان: شوي أحس راسي مصدع
فيصل طلع لها مخده من شنطهم: خليها وراء ظهرك أريح لك
رزان: تسلم ياقلبي , وأنت؟
فيصل: عندي مخده لاتحاتين , تبين بطانيه ؟
رزان: لا إذا أنت تبي جيب لك أنا مايجيني نوم في المشاوير
فيصل: شكلك مثلي أنا في المشاوير فروس وفهود ينامون وأضل بروحي أحرسهم
رزان: هههههههههههه ع قلبي , تصدق دايم يقولون أن راسك خفيف عكس فهود
فيصل: فهود نومه غير العالم تدرين مره كسرنا باب الشقه عليه في فرنسا وحالتنا حاله في النهايه طلع لنا يفرك عينه وش صاااير
رزان: ههههههههههههههه أخوي وأعرفه زين نوااام , إذا جيت أصحيه للدوام أعمل حسابي أصحيه قبل بساعتين عشان يقول لي إن شاء الله لين مايضيع الوقت عليه
فيصل: هههههههه هذا عقدة الأمه الأسلامية الجمعاء في نومه
رزان: هههه وملووك أختك حتى رحنا بيتكم وطلعنا ولا شفناها ذابحه النوم
فيصل: أنا ع حسابي بسفرهم يتعالجون عن النوم
رزان: هههههههه بس أحس فهود راسه خف شوي من رجعتو من فرنسا
فيصل: هههههههههههه وين مايخف راسه أنا والشباب ماقصرنا فيه كل يوم نستخدم وياه أسلوب جديد مرات نفتح شباك غرفته ونرمي عليه كتب ولا بعد يوخرهم عن راسه ويمكل نوم
رزان: ههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليكم
فيصل: ولله مره فكينا بلوط سريره وطاح فيه وأنقلب وكمل نوم
رزان: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مو لهدرجه ياربي فهود مو طبيعي
فيصل: والله أيام فرنسا ماتنسى
رزان: أكيد كم سنه عشتوها مع بعض ع الحلوه والمره أكيد صرتو أخوان
فيصل: أكيد والله لو ماقمنا نعاون بعض وصرنا أخوان كان ماعشنا في الغربه سوا , يلا الحمد لله عدت السنين ع خير
رزان: الحمد لله , ع قول ماما الله يرحمها الحياه يبي لها صبر
فيصل: أي والله , الله يرحمها
رزان: تصدق السفر هو اللي يخليك تتعرف ع اللي حولك أكثر بذات آخر سفره أرتحت للي سافرت معاهم كثير وتقربنا من بعض أكثر
فيصل: أي والله آخر سفره كانت رهيبه تمنيت أكون معاكم
رزان: يلا حقك فيه العافيه , مانسيتك هناك
فيصل: حياتي أنتي
رزان: تسلم لي , بس تصدق فهود أخوي يذكرني فيك ساعات ومسخرة الشباب مع بعض تذكرني فيك
فيصل: ههههههههه أدري فيكم تحشون فيني
رزان: لاحشى بالخير كل شي أحبه أذكرك فيه
فيصل: وأنتي أحلى شي أحبه
رزان: بعد قلبي أنت
فيصل لف للمضيف أخد من عنده وجبات لهم وعصيرات ولف لرزان وهو يفتح الستاند عشان يحط عليه الوجبات و العصيرات: يلا حبيبتي تفضلي
رزان: تسلم لي "بدأو ياكلون"
فيصل: أحس الأكل لذيييييذ يمكن من التعب
رزان: هههههههه تصدق حتى أنا
فيصل: في الإقلاع حسيتك خايفه
رزان: لا بالعكس أموت في الإقلاع أحس شي حلو
فيصل: تصدقين أحلى إقلاع لأنك معاي
رزان: حتى أنا حسيته أحلى إقلاع وذكرت أم تركي ههههههههههههه
فيصل: ههههههههههههههه علموني عنها"وهو يقلد صوت أم تركي: كيف بتطير فينا صلو ع محمد وآل محمد
رزان: ههههههههههههههه وقسسسم مسويه لنا جو هي ورشود ياخد ويعطي معاها
فيصل: رشود عاد فري حده كلهم خدو عليه
رزان: في الألعاب سوى ملوك مسخرررره مو راضيه تركب معاهم لعبه هم مجانين يركبوها بعدين حور مسويه نفسها شجاعه بالموت خلوها تركب معاهم قبل تشتغل اللعبه قتلت عمرها بكي
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههه هذي حور غير شكل بعد
ضلو يسولفون ويحشون في الناس لين ماغلب ع رزان النعاس لف لها فيصل لقى نفسه يسولف بروحه خخخ , جاب لها بطانيه وحط راسه ع كتفها ومع التعب نزل ع صدرها وراح معاها في سابع نومه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

بعيد عن العرسان وأهل العرسان وزحمة العرس والزنقه // الساعه 4:44م في فيلا أبو مشاري بالتحديد في شقة حنين وسيف ...
حنين طلعت من دورة المياه وتفاجئت في سيف مبدل ملابسه: بتطلع ؟
سيف: أيه عندي مشوار , تآمريني بشيء؟
حنين: لابس مابي أجلس بروحي إذا خواتك تحت موجودات أو بروح بيتنا
سيف: لا خواتي مو موجودات بدلي ملابسك بوديك بيتكم لأن أحتمال أتأخر
حنين: خير إن شاء الله
سيف لف لحنين وهي تبدل ملابسها: حنين يوجعك بطنك مكان الخياط ؟
حنين: لا الحين أحسن بكثير بس إذا تحركت كثير أو إذا بغيت أجلس
سيف: لحظه لحظه تعالي هنا باشوف "حنين جلست جنبه , قال: لحظه لا تتحركين خل أعقم الجروح لك صار لي ليلتين ماعقمتهم لك
حنين: لكن أنا أعقمهم إذا تحممت
سيف وهو يحط ع بطن حنين المعقم: سوري ياحياتي أنشغلت عنك
حنين وهي متوجعه من حرارة المعقم: ماتقصر يالغالي
سيف: حاسه له يحرك كثير؟
حنين: لازم يحرني أو ما أحطه أحس بنغزات ع مكان الجرح
سيف حط ع مكان الجروح شاش وباس بطنها: يلا إن شاء الله يطلع القمر بالسلامه
حنين: إن شاء الله
سيف..الحمد لله للحين صحة حنين بخير ومرحلة الخطر قريب تزول يارب تولد بالسلامه , لأني ماقلت لها عن الخطر اللي ممكن يصير في نهاية الشهور .. يدي ع قلبي أنتظر متى ربي يسهل ولادة حنين وربي كريم ...
حنين: سيف سيف "لمن لف لها قالت: تراني خلصت إذا مستعجل عشان لا أأخرك
سيف قام وأخد مفتاح السياره وطلب المصعد: أنتبهي لنفسك ولا تتحركين كثير
حنين: إن شاء الله
وائل اللي كان في المصعد نزل راسه: يالله يالله كيفك مرة أخوي؟
حنين: هلا والله وائل أخبارك ؟
وائل: الحمد لله نسأل عنكم , أخبارك أخوي؟
سيف: بخير ياوجه الخير , ع وين ؟
وائل: لا راجع من بره وعندي أغراض قلت أركب المصعد
سيف: أهاا , يلا بالتوفيق
وائل: جميعاً , مع السلامه "وسكر المصعد"
حنين: كبر وائل عن أول ما أنخطبت أحسه صار رجال ماشاء الله
سيف: أيه وؤول خفنا عليه ماكبر بسرعه توه الحين مره وحده صار أطول مني
حنين: ههههههه ووفوي أخوي أنا غسلت يدي منه
سيف: ههههه ليه للحين ماشفتو له مره ؟
حنين: مو مواصفات معقوله اللي يبيها يبي حوريه من الجنه أنا قلت هذا يبي يعجزنا خلاص مافيني أدور له بالجمال اللي هو طالبه
سيف: هو بس يقول أبي وحده تشبه حنين أختي أضمن له أنه بياخد أحلى من المواصفات اللي طالبها
حنين وهي تدخل الشريط: أيه ماعليه مايبي سمراء
سيف: ماعنده ذووووق الله يعينكم عليه
حنين: إلا ماقلت لك حبيبي محتاجه أغراض إذا مو مستعجل الحين
سيف: أوكي دقايق أنا نسيت جيتي من الدوام خلاص الحين أمر المركز آخدهم لك
حنين"ياربي سيف نسى جواله خل أرد يمكن ضروري ...
: حراااااااام عليك سيف وربي حرام مستعده أسوي لك اللي تبي بس لاتدمر حياتي سيف طلبتك لاتدمر حياتي أوعدك أني ما أقرب لك ولا لمرتك طول عمري بس لاتدمر حياتي ,
حنين سكرت الجوال وماخفى عليها الصوت وضلت تهز رجلها وصل سيف ...
سيف عطاها الكيس: شوفي هذول الأغراض اللي تبيهم؟
حنين تنهدت: أيه مشكور
سيف وهو يحرك السياره: وش فيك؟
حنين: أمانه سيف قول لي وين رايح الحين؟
سيف: عندي شغله لازم أسويها مأجلها من زمان ليه؟
حنين وأعصابها تالفه: بس سيف وغلاتي عندك ما تأذي حد عشاني
سيف مسك جواله شاف المكالمات المستلمه: وليه أنتي راده ع جوالي؟
حنين: يعني تبي تخبي عني أشياء مثل كذا , سيف أنا قلت لك قبل كلي ثقه فيك والله ماكان قصدي أراقبك أو شي بس بالصدفه
سيف: ولو طلع رجال يعني كنتي ناويه تكلميه؟
حنين: أنا في شنو وأنت في شنو يامخلوووووووق حس بمعاناتي
سيف تنهد وسكت لأنه عارف بتطول السالفه وهو مايبي حنين تعصب عشانها حامل ...
حنين نزلت من السياره معصبه ...
سيف نزل من السياره يسلم ع وافي ورد ركب ومسك جواله اللي يرن: هلا والله مراد..............أيه ع موعدنا أنا جاي الحين................خلاص مابقى لي شي ثواني وأنا عندك.............مع السلامه,
مراد وقف يسلم ع سيف: هلا والله كيفك ؟
سيف وهو يجلس ع الكرسي: الحمد لله بخير , كيفك أنت؟
مراد: الحمد لله , ياليت لو نبدأ في موضوعنا لأني مستعجل
سيف: أممممـ بصراحه مو عارف من وين أبتدي
مراد: أبتدي بكل شي تعرفه عن هدى صارحني بكل شي
سيف: وأنت متأكد أنك تبيها يعني بتملك عليها ؟
مراد: عقب الكلام اللي سمعته ما أتوقع , ولأني ما أثق بأي حد يقول لي شي حبيت أتأكد من الكلام اللي سمعته بنفسي ومن شخص موثوق منه ويخاف ربه اللي هو أنت
سيف قال لمراد كللللللل شي يعرفه عن هدى وقال له اللي صار لحنين منها وعطاه أوراق حق طيحة حنين والتقرير عليها وتنازل حنين عن هدى ...
سيف: أنا ماكنت أبي أتنازل بس زوجتي أصرت تتنازل
مراد: وكيف زوجتك الحين ؟
سيف: الحمد لله , وليومك محد من أهلها يدري باللي صار ولو ما أنت غالي كان ماقلت لك هالشي
مراد: مشكور يالغالي ماتقصر , وعقب الكلام اللي سمعته أنا لايمكن أتزوج وحده سيرتها ع كل لسان ورضت لنفسها تكلمني وتكلم غيري
سيف: والله أنا رجال ماودي بالمضره لأحد عشان كذا قلت لك
مراد حط ع الإسبيكر وهو يهز رجله , وصلهم صوت هدى المايع: ألوووو
مراد: أشيـــــن ألو سمعتها بحياتي
هدى: مراد حبيبي وش فيـــــك؟
مراد: مو حبيبك وأتشرف أن وحده مثلي تحبك
هدى بزعل: ليه أنا وش فيني
مراد: قولي لي شاللي مو فيك مجرمه ونذله وزانيه ... أستغفر الله
هدى: ما أسمح لك تغلط علي
مراد: سمحتي أو ماسمحتي هذي حقيقتك ولا تحلمين يوم من الأيام واحد يفكر يتزوج أنسانه مثلك سمعتها ع كل لسان وماضل واحد ماكلمها و...........
هدى قاطعته وهي تبكي: بــــــــــــــــس كافي "وسدت الخط"
سيف تنهد: يلا أنا أستأذن
مراد: أجلس وش دعوه
سيف: لالا عندي مراجعه الليله مع زوجتي وأشغال لفوق راسي
مراد قام وصافحه: الله يعينك ورحم الله والديك وماقصرت
سيف حط يده ع صدره: تسلم يامراد مع السلامه
مراد: الله يسلمك
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 2:50ص في شقة ضاري ...
ضاري قام من الروعه: شهـــــــــــــــــد
أمل قامت مفزوعه لصرخة زوجها: ضآآآري وش فيك ؟
ضاري وهو مغمض: لالا شهد تعالي شهد لاتروحين
أمل حطت يدها ع وجهه: ضاري ضاري
ضاري فتح عينه وتنهد: آه أشوه أنه حلم
أمل صبت جلاص مويه لزوجها المتروع: تفضل حبيبي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ضاري وهو ماسك الجلاص: بسم الله الرحمــ"طاح من يده الجلاص لمن شاف جواله يرن ورد بروعه: ألوووو
بسام: السلام عليكم
ضاري: شهد وش فيها ؟
بسام مرتبك: مدري
ضاري بدون شعور: في أي مستشفى أنتو؟
بسام: مستشفى الـ*****
ضاري: خلاص جاي "ع السريع دخل غسل وجهه ولبس له ثوب شافها قدامه وخدا مفتاحه وقفل باب الشقه وراح المستشفى"
ضاري وهو يركض في المستشفى: بسام وينها شهد
الرجال: الظاهر غلطان أخوي
ضاري بربكه: آسف آسف "أتصل ع بسام: وينكم أنتو؟............أوكي أوكي جاي............مع السلامه,
بسام وهو يرجع شعر ع وراء بتوتر رفع راسه وشاف ضاري , ضاري: وينها شهد وش فيها؟
بسام: شهد تعبانه
ضاري: ليييييييييييييه يابسام ليه ماحافظت عليها مو أنا مأمنك عليها !! كيف الحين تطيح في المستشفى؟!
بسام رجع راسه للجدار: مدري شاللي حصل بس أني صحيت من النوم لقيتها في المطبخ ممدده ماعرفت شسوي جبتها للمستشفى قالو لي عندها أنهيار عصبي
ضاري: أنهيار عصبي !! من شنو ليه أنت ماتعاملها زين كيف عروووس جديده ماكملت 3شهور من تزوجت يجيها أنهيار عصبي!!
بسام: حاولت أني أسعدها وأرضيها بكل الطرق بس
ضاري: بس شنو تتوقع اللي شافته منك هيييييين وبتنساه بهالسرعه !! ليه ماتقدر ظروووفها ليه ماعاملتها باللين البنت صغيره وتيتمت وهي صغيره ومرت بتجربه مثل المر معاك مفرووض أنك تنسيها وتعوضها مو يصيبها أنهيار عصبي منك
بسام: خلاص أبو إياد خلاص اللي فيني مكفيني
ضاري راح للطبيب القابل من غرفة شهد: بشرني دكتور؟
الدكتور: أنت زوجها؟
ضاري: لا أنا خالها وتقدر تقول أبوها
الدكتور: تفضل معي المكتب
بسام لحقهم: وأنا زوجها
الدكتور: مو مشكله تعال معانا
بعد ماجلسو بسام وضاري وأعصابهم تالفه , ضاري: خير دكتور؟
الدكتور: أكيد أن البنت ماره بأزمات عاطفيه أونفسيه أثرت ع صحتها وضروري نعرضها ع طبيبه نفسيه لأنها مو راضيه تنطق بكلمه وحده أو تقابل حد
ضاري: طيب قولو لها أنا أبي أقابلها قولو لها ضاري خالها
الدكتور: أفضل أنها ماتقابل حد إلا إذا هي طلبت عشان يكون أحسن لنفسيتها وبالنسبه لعلاجها يعتمد ع تجاوبكم معانا ومساعدتكم لنا بالمعلومات
ضاري: هي صار لها ثلاث شهور تقريباً ماتتكلم إلا قليل ودوم سرحانه وساكته وأكلها بالمره قليل ولا تختلط مع حد ولا تعطينا فرصه نسألها عن حالها وتكون أجوبتها بالمره مختصره وهي متعلقه في ولدي الصغير كثير وهو الوحيد اللي تلعب وتسولف معاه بشكل طبيعي
الدكتور: وأنت يا أخ بسام ملاحظ عليها نفس الشي؟
بسام: أيه تقريباً , دايم تحب تجلس بروحها ولا تحب حد يكلمها ولا يزعجها وكلامها بالمره قليل من تزوجنا
الدكتور وهو يسجل في دفتره المعلومات: وحتى في علاقتكم الزوجيه ؟
بسام اللي أنحرج من السؤال بس كان مضطر يجاوب: أيـه كانت تتضايق بمجرد أني أتقرب منها
الدكتور: يعني ماصار يوم وحصل أنكم عشتو طبيعي يعني حسيت شهد شوي بدأت تتقبلك ؟
بسام: مره كنت راجع من الدوام لكن في الليل رجعت ع حالها المعتاد
الدكتور: غريب !! , طيب مرت بتجارب قاسيه من قبل؟
ضاري شرح للدكتور عن وفاة أمها والحاله اللي مرت فيها ولمن تزوجت بسام واللي صار بينهم والطلاق اللي أثر ع نفسيتها وتعلقها في إياد وسفره ووصوله وتفاجئه بزواج بسام وشهد اللي تم بسرعه لييييين ماطاحت عليهم اليوم ...
الدكتور: يعني البنت مرت بضروف صعبه , أفهم من كلامك أنها أنغصبت ع زواجها؟
ضاري: هالشي للحين ماعرفته لأني ماكنت موجود وقت تم زواجها كنت مسافر وفي نفس الليله أنا رجعت من السفر وحضرت زواجها يعني ما أدري شنو بالضبط كان رايها
الدكتور وقف: أكتفي الحين بهالمعلومات وإن شاء الله خير , مشكورين ع التعاون
ضاري وبسام وقفو يسلمون: العفو وأي شي تحتاجه أحنا حاضرين
الدكتور: ماتقصرون , بس تطلب المريضه واحد منكم بتصل عليه أو أي تطور يصير في حالتها
بسام: خير إن شاء الله
ضاري: ماعليه تقول لها أني أبي أشوفها؟
الدكتور: ما أفضل هالشي بس إذا أنت مصر براحتك
ضاري: طيب ممكن أشوفها من بعيد بس أبي أتطمن عليها
الدكتور: تفضل , وأنت أخ بسام تقدر تروح
بسام: ماعليه أنا بعد أبي أشوفها
ضاري وبسام تطمنو ع شهد لقوها نايمه وطلعو حسب تعليمات الدكتور ...
الدكتور: تقدرون تروحون الحين ترتاحون وأي تطور أو شي يصير في حالتها أعطيكم خبر
ضاري سلم ع الدكتور ومشى راح بسام وراه , بسام: أبو إياد أبو إياد
ضاري: هلا
بسام: أسمح لي وربي مو قصدي أأذي شهد كنت خايف عليها كنت مبتعد عنها عشان هذي رغبتها مو عشاني ما أبيها
ضاري: الشخص اللي يحب شخص يدور وين مصلحته مو يساعده في الشي اللي يدمر صحته
بسام: ماكنت متوقع الأمور بتتعقد بهالطريقه وأتمنى أنك ماتحرمني من شهد
ضاري: بسام هذي مو أول ولا ثاني مره هذي ثالث مره أأمنك ع شهد وماتحافظ عليها , أنا مو عجزان عنها صدقني قلبي مفتوح لها قبل بيتي إذا أنت ماتبيها بس أهم شي هالورده ترجع لنا
بسام: يابو إياد وربي مابي شي من هالدنيا غير وجود شهد في حياتي مجرد وجودها يكفيني
ضاري: أنت أناني , إذا شهد تتضايق من وجودك ليه أنت تبي تعذبها ؟!
بسام: حاشاني يابو إياد أنا خاطري نكون أنا وشهد أسعد ناس في الدنيا بس هالشي بيد شهد
ضاري: لا تقول بس بيد شهد أنت وشطارتك وما أتوقع يحتاج أشرح لك أكثر
بسام: إن شاء الله بس تقوم شهد بالسلامه أثبت لك عكس الفكره اللي خديتها عني وأخليها أسعد إنسانه في الدنيا
ضاري: أتمنـى , يلا أنا تأخرت ع الصلاه 5دقايق وبتطلع الشمس وعندي دوام تآمرني بشيء؟
بسام صافحه: تسلم يابو إياد بس خلينا متواصلين عشان موضوع شهد
ضاري ضغط ع الزر وأنفتحت أبواب سيارته: إن شاء الله , في أمان الله
بسام: في أمان الكريم
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

بعيد عن الشرقيه وحرها ورطوبتها .. في فنيسيا عند العرسآن ...
رزان..أخيراً وصلنا عقب ما أنزنقنا من مطار لمطار ومن مشوار لمشوار وصلنا أنا وفيصل شقتنا في فينيسيا وأحنا تعبااااانين ع قلبي فيصل نزل الحين يكلم المرشد السياحي مدري وش سالفته أما أنا قمت أستكشف الشقه وصورتها للبنات بعدها جلست ع الكنبه وأنا مابعد أفسخ عبايتي بس فتحت الإزرارات اللي في البدايه أحس جسمي متكســـــر وصل فيصل وناظرته ببتسامه ...
فيصل جلس جنب رزان: ها حياتي شرايك في الشقه ؟
رزان: حــدها ذوووق وتجنن تلسم لي ع هالإختيار
فيصل: الله يسلمك , ترى الحين بيوصل الغداء لاتنامين الحين
رزان: إن شاء الله
فيصل سحب راس رزان وحطه ع فخده وقام يلعب بشعرها: تعبتي من المشوار
رزان: لابد من تعب المشوار بس يلا الحمد لله , أنا خايفه عليك أنت اللي أنزنقت مع الحوسه في المطار والإجراءات
فيصل: ههه ياقلبي لاتحاتين تعودت ع هالشغله , أهم شي أنتي يمكن تعبتي أكثر مني عشانك مو متعوده
رزان: يلا الحمد لله ع وصولنا بالسلامه
فيصل: الله يسلمك , كلمتي الأهل؟
رزان: لا أبي أتصل بس ماعرفت
فيصل طلع الجولات من جيبه: شوفي تبين أي جوال هذا ولا هذا؟
رزان: أممممـ البرتقالي صاير بناتي أكثر وأنت خد الفضي بس ليه جولات جدد؟
فيصل: أوكي الفضي الفضي , يامحفوظة السلامه شرايحهم مايركبون ع جوالاتنا
رزان: أهاا أوكي تسلم لي
فيصل قام يعلم رزان ع كيفية أستخدام الجوال وطريقة فتح الخطوط لين ماوصل الجرسون جاب لهم الغداء تغدو وهم يكلمون أهلهم بعد ماخلصو غداء وتطمنو ع أهلهم قامو ع السفره ...
فيصل وهو منسدح ع السرير: مابتنامين ؟
رزان: لا باخد لي دش قبل أنت أرتاح
فيصل وعيونه تغمض من التعب: طيب ولا تتأخرين في دورة المياه وتأكدي إن باب الشقه مقفل
رزان..آآآه ياويلي بموووت بطني كنت متعمده ألبس بنطلون ضاغط أريح لي في المطار وعشان يخف علي الألم يوم فسخته حسيت التعب جاني دفعه وحده , تسندت عند الباب وضغطت ع راسي أبي الألم يخف مو قادره أستعذت من إبليس و ع السريع تحممت أرتحت مع المويه الدافيه وتغيرت نفسيتي بس الألم لازال في بطني وظهري الله ياخدها ع هالآام ياشييييييخ تذكرت هبالنا أنا ودانوه إذا ثنتينا تألمنا نخلي غلا ورهف يجلسون ع بطوننا خخخ ياليتها تحصل الحين , لبست ملابسي وجلست ع التسريحه قبال المرايا مشطت شعري ووو..... خلصت الحوسه اللي بعد التحمم سندت راسي ع الكرسي وضغطت ع بطني بالخداديه ودموعي تطيح بدون شعور بموت من الألم ...
فيصل نخر من التعب وسمع صوت رزان تون من الألم قام بروعه: رزان وش فيك ؟ "جت في باله ألف فكره وفكره طاحت في دورة المياه أو شي.."
رزان بلا شعور من الألم وهي تبكي وتتكلم بهدوء: بطني بطني بطني
فيصل غصغص نفسه معاها في الكرسي وجلسها ع رجله: يمكن من تغيير الأجواء , قومي قومي بوديك الطبيب
رزان: لا مابي أروح الحين أصير أحسن جيب الخداديه
فيصل: الله يهديك ووش بتفيدك الخداديه؟
رزان: أرتاح إذا ضغطتها ع بطني
فيصل عطاها الخداديه وقا يتسائل: يعني معقول من الأكل اللي أكلناه لو بنتضرر كان تضررنا أثنيننا , روحي أرتاحي ع السرير بسوي لك عصير ليمون حار مع ملح يقتل الجراثيم لا تمرضين
رزان راحت ع السرير وأنسحدت ع بطنها وهي تبكي وتلتوي من الألم ...
فيصل دخل دورة المياه يغسل عشان يصحصح وطلع: رزان معاك الـ*****
رزان غطت وجهها من الفشله وقالت وهزت راسها وهي لافه وجهها للجهه الثانيه ...
فيصل راح عند جهة وجهها وجلس جنبها ع السرير: وليه ماقلتي لي؟
رزان ووجهها محمر من التعب والفشله: مدري ماعرفت كيف أقول لك
فيصل أبتسم ابتسامه لها معنى: الدبه وللحين تستحي مني أنا زوجك عادي لو قلتي لي شي كذا
رزان وهي ماسكه بطنها: ماعرفت كيف أفتح الموضوع
فيصل: قومي نمشي ترى المشي يفيدك راح يخف عليك الألم
رزان: لا مو الحين أحنا تعبانين من المشوار وأنا ياذوبي أخف جسمي
فيصل: طيب جربتي تستخدمين الكماده الحاره اللي ع الكهرب؟
رزان: أيوه عندي في شنطتي
فيصل وهو يدور في الشنط: أي وحده فيهم , أيوووه هذي هي صح؟
رزان: أيه ثاكيووو , بس وش عرفك بالكماده؟
فيصل بعفويه: أشوف خواتي يستخدمونها
رزان"ههههه والله أن الصبيان دواهي يدرون عنا بكل شي وأحنا ياغافلين لكم الله": أهااا
فيصل أنسدح: الحين تحسين نفسك أرتحتي؟
رزان: أيه كثير يعطيك العافيه
فيصل: يعافيك , أشربي العصير هذا ترى يطلبونه مني الشباب في فرنسا إذا مرضو
رزان وهي سانده ظهرها للسرير وممده رجلينها والكماده ع بطنها: إن شاء الله
فيصل: والله يعورون قلبي البنات "أنفتحت السيره وشكلها ماراح تتسكر وحتى رزان تجرأت أكثر وقامت تاخد وتعطي مع فيصل في هالسالفه لين ماراحو في سابع نومه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 11:22م في فيلا أبو عبد الله // بالتحديد في المجلس عند عبد الله وراشد ...
راشد وهو يناظر المحادثه مصدووووم: عبــــــد الله
عبد الله اللي توه طالع من دورة المياه: هلا
راشد: لف له الابتوب شنو هذا ؟
عبد الله: ومن متى أنت تراقبني؟
راشد: عبد الله مابيننا هالكلام مراقبه وما مراقبه أنت مو بس صديقي وشريكي إلا أنت أخوي وأكثر
عبد الله: أخوك ع عيني وراسي بس أنك تراقبني أسمح لي
راشد: يرضيك أنك تروح لهالطريق !!
عبد الله: صدقني بس دقايق آخر الليل أجلس فيها ع المسن ماتزيد
راشد: وهالدقايق ماتتحاسب عليها؟! ومو حاط في بالك إن الدنيا دواره والعرض دين؟
عبد الله: راشد تكفــــــى ترى نفسيتي ماتتحمل أني أتناقش أنا مقتنع باللي أسويه
راشد: نفسيتك تعبانه ومتضايق ومحتاج حد يسمعك هالشي تقدر تاخده بالحلال وأتوقع أن مو ناقصك شي
عبد الله بألم: وسجود
راشد: ياعبد الله سجود الله يرحمها , وتتوقع أنك وفي لسجود إذا قمت تكلم البنات في المسن ؟ قولي أنت ترضاها لوحده من خواتك ؟
عبد الله: لا طبعاً
راشد: حركات المراهقين بطل عنها تراك كبرت ماقلنا لك تزوج بس لا تسوي شي غلط ولو أن في نظري أن جلستك بدون مره هي اللي جرتك لهالخرابيط
عبد الله: جالس مع حرمه ع غفله , روووح عني زييين
راشد: عن جد عبود خد المسأله جد ولو بس هالمره فكر ما أفرض عليك أقول لك فكر
عبد الله: يصير خير
راشد: عبد الله لاتصير أناني أنت شوف أمك كيف قلبها محترق عليك لو تشوفها لمن رحنا العمره كيف تبكي وتتوسل ربها أنه يهديك ويوفق لك , كانت في الباص قبل نروح مكه مأمنه الكل يدعون لك .. صدقني عبود لاتصير أناني غيرك ماعنده أم ويتمنى دعوه صادقه وأنت حاصل لك أم بالدنيا ومو مفرح قلبها في شي فيه مصلحتك
عبد الله: ع خير إن شاء الله , وأنت مارحت عند مرتك؟
راشد: الليله مابروح عندها ضيوف , يلا أروح بيتنا أشرف لي قبل تطردني
عبد الله: هههههه لا يشيخ أجلس معي فلها
راشد: أعقل بس أعقل , يلا باي
عبد الله وهو يضحك: تصدق مو لايق عليك دور النصوح اللي يخاف ع مصلحة صديقه
راشد: هههههههههههه ويا الوجه جزاتي طس بس
عبد الله: طسك الله , يلا فكنا
راشد: مع السلامه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:36م في فيلا أبو تركي // بالتحديد في المطبخ كانو البنات توهم مخلصين شغل عقب حوسة العشاء ...
كانت مفاجئه للكل أن رزان ودانا وفضيله أشتغلو ع مجلة تقرير عن سفرتهم كانت المجله روووووعه وطبعاً ما أستغنو عن خدمات الفنان راشد اللي ضبط لهم الزخارف وعدل الصور بالفتوشوب وسوى المجله روعه ...
عبير: تسلم يدك يادانا ع هيك فكره الحين عرفت ليه كل هالتصوير
دانا: ههههههه لا والله أنا من ربي خلقني وأنا أموت ع شي أسمه التصوير بس الحين صارت موهبه وقمنا نطلع أفكار
رانيه وهي مبسوطه تشوف أسمها في كل مكان: أحم أحم صايره شخصيه مهمه
جهان: منااااااااك أساساً راشد ماخدك ع قد عقلك كل تصميم يسويه يكتب أسمك تحته وأنتي ماتدرين وين ربي حاطك
الكل: ههههههههههههههه
أفراح: بجد شي حلو كلنا تفاجئنا تسلمون لنا
دانا..أنبسطت عشان أفراح حماتي قامت تاخد وتعطي معاي مو مثل أول ما أنخطبت ماكانت متقبلتني عشانها كانت تبي أخت صديقتها لفارس , بس يلا ع قولهم كسبتها بأسلوبي وحاولت أتقرب منها لين ماصارت العلاقه ميه ميه ...
دانا ببتسامه: الله يسلمك من ذوقك
أم تركي: أنا أبي أعرف كيف صدتو السوالف والنكت اللي في الباص وسويتو لها صفحه خاصه؟
دانا: ههههه أمي طول الوقت بدفترها تسجل
ليلى: ههههههههههه وقسم أن ع بالي أنها تألف أشعار
الكل: هههههههههههههههههه
رانيه: أحلى صور حق الشباب وهم نايمين يدوووخوووون ضحك اللي ريقانه سايله واللي فاتح فمه واللي رجله طالعه برى السرير من طوله
دانا: بس أحلاهم اللي رجله طالعه برى السرير من طوله
الكل ضحكو لأنهم فهمو أنها تقصد فارس , أم فارس: إلا صحيح من وين طحتو ع صورهم وهم نايمين؟
دانا: أنا وعهدو أتفقنا كل وحده قالت لرجلها ع أنهم طناز بعدين جمعنا الصور من جوالاتهم وفاجئناهم بالمجله فارس يقول بيقطع الصوره اللي هو نايم فيها بعدين كتبنا نهاية المجله أمانه عدم تقطيع أو تغطية الصور
ليلى: بس عن جد فن الأطفال وهم يلعبون والباصات والطائره وأكلنا والرجال وأحنا نمشي ومتلعوزين بعباياتنا ذكريات تجنن
دانا: بيت أبو وافي أول ناس وصلتهم المجله كانت حور جايه لملاك وعطيناها المجلات حقهم
رانيه: حنين وأنهار مميزات في الحريم حنين حامل وأنهار طويله مايضيعون
عبير: ههههههه يخلف الله الصور كلها بعباياتنا
دانا: لاتخافين عندي صوركم في الحفله والوناسه اللي صارت كلها بس طبعاً مستحيل أحطهم في المجله
أفراح: ههههههههه بيفكرون نانسي وإليسا وطق حبلوو عن جد تشبهونهم
الكل: هههههههههههههههه
أم فارس: إلا أخبار عرسانكم؟
دانا: بخير يسألون عنكم توهم اليوم الصباح واصلين
أم تركي: الله يعينهم ع هالمشاوير ويرجعهم بالسلامه
الكل: آميــــــن
جاسر وهو نازل من السلم بدون بلوزه والفوطه ملفوفه ع خصره ومايدري أن دانا موجوده: عبيرووووووه عبيييييييروووه
دانا صدت بوجهها عشان لاهو ينحرج ولا هي تنحرج ...
عبير قامت له: خير خير عبيروه في عينك
جاسر: بس في عيني قولي في قلبي وفي روحي وكل حياتي وأختي اللي ما أعيش بدونها , بليييييز طلعي لي قميص ع ذوقك
عبير ضحكت ع أسلوب أخوها اللي ماتقدر عليه: ياعياااار باطلع لك بس أركب فشلتنا مرت ولد أختك هنا
جاسر فتح عينه ع الآخر من الفشله قال وهو راكب قال يسلم ع دانا: كيفك خالي؟
دانا: بخير الحمد لله , أخبارك أنت؟
جاسر: الحمد لله , أسمحي لي مادريت أنك موجوده
دانا: شدعووه
فارس اللي توه جاي من بره ومعاه فارس الصغير: السلااام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
فارس سلم وجلس جنب دانا وهو يسولف مع خواته وخلاته وأمه , بعدها قال: دانا قومي معي شوي بروك صبغ الصاله
دانا: أوكي , يلا عن أذنكم
أم فارس: أذنك معك يايما الله يوفق لكم
فارس وهو واقف مع دانا عند بداية السلم: يلا أتحداك تطوفيني
دانا: تتحدى يلا نشوف
وقامو يركضون مثل البزارين دانا وصلت قبل فارس وتحركت بها الفرشه اللي عند باب الشقه , فارس بحركه سريعه مسك دانا عشان لا تطيح ...
دانا: هاا من غلب؟
فارس: هههههههه ياعياره زين ماطحتي لنا كل هذا من الوناسه عشانك وصلتي قبلي , بس تصدقين لازم أنتي تغلبين لأن جسمك أخف
دانا: أيه طلع حجج
فارس فتح باب الشقه وقام يكحكح من ريحة الصبغ: وش رايك
دانا: رهيييب بالمره حلووو "بعد ماقامت تدقق وخدت لها لفه ع الشقه: خلينا نطلع ريحة الصبغ
فارس: ننزل تحت ولا تبين نروح بيتكم ؟
دانا: لالا بنروح بيتنا لأن أمي يجوها الحريم يباركون لها وما معاها إلا عهد ومها توها حامل ماتقدر تتحرك كثير وملكووو مايعتمد عليها
فارس: هههههه وأنتي ماتقدرين يجيك يوم ماتحشين في ملاك مسكينه
دانا: ياخي غافتني خل أسكت أحسن لي
فارس: أمشي أمشي بس نسلم عشان أوصلك بس أعملي حسابك بجلس معاك من زمان ماجلسنا مع بعض
دانا: أوكي يلا بس بشوف الوضع في بيتنا وأجلس معاي لين ماتمل
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

بعيد عن الشرقيه وحرها ورطوبتها .. في منطقه بارده الثلج يغطيها وفيها أحلى ثنائي يعيشون أحلى أيام عمرهم .. في فينيسيا عند رزان وفيصل ...
رزان وهي نازله من الجبل ويد فيصل تدفي يدها اللي ترتجف من شدة البرد ...
فيصل اللي كان عليه جاكيتين فسخ واحد من جاكيتاته ولبسه رزان: خليه عليك ماعليه أنا متعود ع البرد
رزان: ياربي تجمدددت , أنت مجنون تصدق ماتأكدت أنك مجنون إلا يوم تنزل أول صيف الشرقيه وتطلع ببلوزه كت وبرموده والناس بتموت من البرد
فيصل: ههههههه والله ماكنت أحس بالبرد أحس الناس مفجوعين بس مرت عليهم نسمة هواء وطاحت عليهم قطرتين مطر رجمو حالهم بالملابس
رزان: ههههههههههه لاوالله ماشاء الله وأنت وين أنولدت تتطنز ع أجواء السعوديه لا يكون فرنسي ع غفله؟
فيصل: بصراحه السعوديه مافي عليها بس في الأجواء خانها التعبير
رزان: ههههههه , فيصل خل نرجع الشقه
فيصل: ليه حلوو المنتزه ماوريتك إياه كله
رزان: ماعليه نجي مره ثانيه حبيبي
فيصل: براحتك أنا أور ردي عندي بس كان نفسي أوريك المنتزه كله
رزان: مو مشكله مره ثانيه
فيصل: بعرف بس شاللي مستعجله عليه هذي اللي متحمسه تجي المنتزه , ولا تعبانه ؟
رزان: لالا لاتعبانه ولا شي بس"نزلت راسها"
فيصل: لاحووول بتتكلمين ولا شلون عادي قولي بس شنو ناقصك شي؟
رزان: لالا أنت فاهم غلط , بس أبي ألحق ع الصلاه
فيصل أتسعت أبتسامته: أووووه يعني قصدك أنك خلصتي وتبين تغتسلين قبل وقت الصلاه ؟
رزان هزت راسها بأيوه ...
فيصل: خلاص يكون أحسن أننا نرجع بدري عشان مانتعب
رزان..عاد الحين الرجفه مو بس من البرد ماني قادره أحس كأني توني عروس كأن الليله عرسي رجفة ليلة العرس رجعت لي ويمكن أعظم منها , دخلنا الشقه شغلت لي الهيتر عشان أدفى ودخلت أتحمم ووصاني فيصل أقفل علي باب الشقه عشانه بيطلع يجيب العشاء , تحممت ع رواق كالعاده وخلصت ونفسيتي غير أنفتحت نفسيتي بشكل رهيييييب طلعت من دورة المياه بروب الحمام الوردي اللي فيه ورد مخملي باللون الأحمر جلست أستعرض عند المرايا أول مره ألبس هذا الروب هديه من عند عمتي الله يخليها كان قصير لفوق الركبه وحزامه أحمر , ربطت الحزام بشكل فيونكه ومشطت شعري ونشفته بالسشوار وطلع رهيييييب رفعت نصه بعضاضه وخلي الباقي نازل ع أكتافي رشيت لي من العطر اللي تموت عليه دانوه ع قلبي هي جنونها عطور ((شنيل)) أممممممـ قعدت أشمه وأتذكرها ع قلبي هي .. بعد ماخلصت كل هالهبال ناظرت الساعه والله أني متفرغه بقى ع السلاه 3ساعات يعني يمديني أنام بعد العشاء .. رحت عند الدولاب وطلعت لي بلوزه بيضاء كت مع جاكيت أزرق سماوي ومن داخله فرو أبيض ويطلع لبره عند أطرافه ومعاه حزام أبيض فرو وركبت عليه بنطلون جينز مسكت الجاكيت وجلست أستعرضه عند المرايا متبيرده وماخده راحتي حتى بعدني ما أفسخ روب الحمام رحت عند المرايا ...
فيصل مسكها من أكتافها وهمس في أذنها: نعيماً
رزان اللي منصدمه كيف دخل فيصل وهي مقفله باب الشقه وتناظر شكلها بروب الحمام ردت وهي تبلع ريقها: ينعم بحالك
فيصل وهو يلفها لعنده: محلووه ماشاء الله
رزان بلعت ريقها: كلك ذوق بـ..بـ...بدل ملابسي
فيصل وهو ناقع ضحك من داخله ع حياها: مو لازم أنتي حلوه كذا
رزان: تخيل أجلس بروب الحمام
فيصل: مو عاجبك أفسخيه مو مشكله عندي
رزان: فيصصصصصل يلا عاد ببدل ملابسي "مع حركة رزان طاح الحزام وأنفتح الروب مسكته رزان بيدها ناظرت فيصل بترجي وباسته عشان يلين: ببدل ملابسي
فيصل: أممممـ خلاص أنا بطلع لك ملابس ع ذوووقي
رزان وهي تفكر يطلع لي ملابس أحسن من أني أضل , كذا قالت بعد تفكير: خلاص براحتك
راح فيصل عند الدولاب ورزان ربطت الحزام تبع الروب شافت القميص اللي مطلعه لها فيصل وبلعت ريقها: يعني لازم ألبس هذا
فيصل هز راسه: ولا ماتعرفين تلبسينه؟
رزان فهمت قصده وقالت بسرعه وهي تقفل باب غرقة التبديل: لالا أعررف
رزان..ناظرت شكلي بالمرايا اللي في غرفة التبديل أحس لو ما ألبس القميص أحسن لي أرفعه عشان أغطي صدري تطلع أشياء أخرى يعني لازم أطلع لفيصل لو أنام هنا يمكن أحسن لي ...
فيصل وهو يطق الباب: رزان رزااني
رزان وهي طالعه من غرفة التبديل ومنزله راسها: هلا
فيصل تصنم مكانه من جمال رزان ولأنه أول مره في الحياه يشوفها بهاللبس ..
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء السادس والثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-رزان وفيصل وسفرتهم والأجواء الروعه اللي يعيشونها
-سيف وأنتقامه لهدى بمصارحة خطيبها عن حقيقتها , وهدى تتوقعون شنو نهايتها ؟
-شهد ومرضها النفسي المفاجئ تتوقعون شنو راح يصير عليها ؟ , وبسام ووعده لضاري تتوقعون بيقدر يسعد شهد أو لأ؟
-عبد الله اللي فاجئ راشد بالطريقه اللي يعيش فيها وكأنه مراهق تتوقعون راشد راح يقدر يصلح أحواله أو لأ؟
-دانا اللي كسبت أفراح بطيبة قلبها تتوقعون شنو راح يصير عليها
-فضيله-رزان-دانا-راشد اللي فاجئو الكل بالمجله اللي تتضمن أحلى ذكريات سفرهم
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))

.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو على الباااارت الحلووو
       تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

عواااافي ع المرور مجنونه

مانعدمك يارب

بكره راح نخلص الحين قبل أنام راح أنزل البارت ماقبل الأخير وأول ما أصحى من النوم راح أنزل الأخير ^_^

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء السابع والثلاثون)) .. ماقبل الأخير&
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-مرت الأيام تطوي بعضها وكلن يعيش لحظات حياته سواء بحلوها أو مرها ...
-رجعة العرسان من شهر عسلهم بالسلامه وفرحة الكل بخبر حمل رزان
-ولادة حنين ببنوته مثل القمر وقرة عين الكل لهالخبر
-أنشغال معظم أبطالنا بالمدارس وكالعاده دراسه وزنقه
-بقى شهر ع زواج دانا والكل مزحومين في التجهيزات
تابعونا))
"من يعرفك يحبك ..~
ومن يحبك يهواك ..~
ومن يهواك ماينساك ..~
ومن ينساك مايعرف غلاك ..~"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:33م في فيلا ناصر // بالتحديد في الصاله ...
كانو البنات جالسين يذاكرون شوي ويسولفون شويات .. رزان كانت منسدحه بطولها ع الكنبه وناشره شعرها ع المخده وتلعب فيه وهي تذاكر .. دانا كانت طاقتها رسايل مع فارس وشويات تذاكر .. عهد كانت ماسكه كتابها وتروح وتجي في الصاله الكبيره ...
دانا: عهدووو وجعتي راسي كأنك مروحه
رزان: هههههه سنه أولى جامعه لازم
عهد: بكره عندي كويز أبي أذاكر مثل الناس عشان لايصير علي صعب في النهائي
فضيله جلست ع الكنب: بالتوفيق يايما , وأنتو رزان ودانا لايكون كلكم عندكم كويزات ؟
دانا: لا ماما بس هذي الشطاره مدري من وين نازله علينا قولي لا إله إلا الله
فضيله: لا إله إلا الله , بس أقووول قومو نامو ترى وراكم جلسه من صبح ربي
دانا: ترى محاضرتي ماتبدي إلا الساعه 9ونص
رزان: وأنا محاضرتي تبدأ الساعه 8
فضيله: حتى ولو لازم تريحون جسمكم عشان تركزون
عهد: شدعوووه ماما شايفتنا أول أبتدائي نامو بكير وأصحو بكير
الكل: ههههههههههه
فضيله: بس في وحده منكم توها حامل ووحام يعني تنام كثير ووراها جلسه عشان طلعة رجلها للدوام
رزان: هههه أثاري الكلام موجه لي , لايكون بس مليتي مني عمتي ؟
فضيله: لا حبيبتي بس ما أبيك تتعبين أعرف الحمل في بدايته متعب وتحتاجين راحه
رزان: شدعوه عمتي شايله جبال ع راسي تراني منسدحه وماخده راحتي , بس ولا يهمك تراني أنتظر وصول فيصل
عهد: اليوم فيصل
فيصل قاطعها: وش فيه فيصل ؟!
عهد: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لو طاريه الجنه أحسن لي
فيصل: لاوالله وش شايفتني قدامك ؟
عهد: أقووول لو أناديك من هنا لين الصبح مابتسمع لكن خلك تسمع أسمك"وهي تقلد صوته: وش فيه فيصل ؟!
فيصل وهو يستند ع الكنبه بتعب قريب من راس رزان: آآآآخ اليوم الشباب الزفوت متعاونين علي ومسويين فيني مقلب قومي دانا لاهنتي جيبي لي جلاس مويه
دانا: من عيووووني بس لاتقول المقلب إلا إذا جيت
فيصل: جاهزه للطماشه رووحي بس
رزان وهي تعتدل في جلستها: كيف الشغل اليوم؟
فيصل رفع حاجب: تمام
دانا: أحلى جلاس مويه لأحلى أخو شنو المقلب؟
فيصل: بل بل بل خليني أشرب المويه قبل وأرد نفسي بعدها أقول لك
دانا جلست جنب رزان: طيب ياعاااالي المقام
فيصل: إلا وينها ملوك ما أشوفها؟
عهد: حضرتها ع النت يقال أنها تذاكر
فيصل: أنتبهو لها السنه أول ثانوي مايبي له لعب بزاين مثل متوسط
فضيله: الله يعين , يلا تآمروني بشي أنا بتطمن ع ملاك وغلا وبنام؟
الكل: سلامتك "ورقت فضيله الدرج وهي تسمعهم تصبحين ع خير , نومة العوافي .. وترد عليهم"
فيصل عقب ماطفشوه البنات يسألونه عن المقلب قال لهم: اليوم أنا عامل حسابي ع نص دوام حتى قلت بمركم في الجامعه كنت مفضي نفسي عدل جيت بطلع شفت ع مكتبي ملفاات الدنيا طلعو الشباب الزفوت مستأذنين وشغلهم كله تركوه ع راسي
الكل: ههههههههههههههه
رزان: ماعليه إن شاء الله خير لك
فيصل ناظر رزان: وأنا أشوـوـوف ناس زعلانين علينا الحين عرفنا ليش ع قلبي
رزان بتعجب: أنا !!
فيصل: لا حبيبي نصووور والله نسيت أسأل عنه
عهد-دانا ضحكو في نفس الوقت كانو مبسوطين لفرحة أخوهم بحمل مرته ...
رزان: لا نصوري شاطر مايزعل ع أبوه
فيصل: هو شاطر بس دلوع طالع ع أمه
رزان بعناد: لا ع أبوه "وقامو يتعاييون كل واحد يقول طالع ع الثاني"
عهد طفشت منهم: بـــــــــس خلاص طالع علي خوب مو أقرب له من الطرفين مرت خاله وعمته
الكل ضحك ع تصريفة عهد , فيصل: يلا خواتي نستأذن تآمرونا بشيء؟
دانا-عهد: لاتسلم بس أنتبه لرزان والبيبي
فيصل: آآخ بس ولا حد يقول لي أنتبه لنفسك إن شااااء بنتبه لهم وأنا بالطقاق
رزان دخلت جنبه في المصعد وقالت تراضيه: شدعوه أنت فصولي أبو نصور الغالي الكل بالكل
فيصل يسوي نفسه بيبي زعلان: أمبــــح
رزان تعانده دخلت الشقه وقامت تحوس وتدور وتشيل وتحط في الأغراض , فيصل: رزااااااان أجلسي
رزان تسوي نفسها بريئه: بحط لك العشاء
فيصل راح جنبها: ياللــــــــه وش قلنا .. مو قلنا كفايه حركتك في الجامعه والروحه والجيه في البيت أرتااحي
رزان جلست جنبه ع طاولة الطعام وهي تحط باقي الأطباق: وهذي قعده
فيصل وهو يحط يده ع بطنها وببتسامه: تصدقي رزون"لمن شاف علامات الإستفهام ع وجهها: طلع لك بطن شويات
رزان أبتسمت لفرحة فيصل: قالت لي مها في بداية الحمل يرتفع البطن شوي .. بعد فتره يرجع ينزل طبيعي يعني مو تخافين إذا رجع نزل .. بعدين يرتفع بالتدريج
فيصل: وبعدين يطلع البيبي وأنا أصير أبو ورزاني تصير أم
رزان هزت راسها بأيوه وضمو بعض ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 8:15م بعيد عن المنطقه الشرقيه بشويات .. في جده بالتحديد في شقة رانيه ...
رانيه قامت عن فوضة البنات: هلا ماما.......أهلين......أنا !!......من قال؟.........لا الكلام مو صحيح..............والله العظيم ماتكلمت لأحد............."أنفجرت تبكي: شسوي في حالي يعني؟........أهم شي تأكدتي.........يلا مع السلامه.........لا مافيني شي........ماعليه.............إن شاء الله.........بيباي,
رانيه..أففف أففف يعني الواحد مابيرتاح من شر الناس لا في البلد ولا في الغربه , حتى وأنا في جده أدرس في حال ماسلمت من شرهم.. الحين بالله كيف بقول لبنت خالتي لاتوافقين ع خطيبك لأنه يحب وحده من قبلك وكيف بيوصلها الكلام مني وأنا في جده .. أنتشر الخبر وحطوها فيني أنا .. وش دخلني عمري لا بشرت حد بخبر حلوو أو نصحت أحد ولا يطلع علي هالكلام كله ...
سلمى نطت على رانيه: رانيووووه يالدبه قومي أكلي لك شي
رانيه أبتسمت: مابي الحين أكلو عليكم بالعافيه
سلمى بهبال: أيــــــــه صح ذكرت روميوو بيمرك أكيد بتتعشين معاه في المطعم
رانيه تصرفها: بالضبـــط
سلمى: قومي قومي بدلي لايجي الرجال وأنتي بهالحاله
رانيه..ع قول سلوم قمت بدلت ملابسي عشان راشد بيمرني ماكشخت بزياده لأن النفسيه ما تساعد بس تزينت بشي بسيط وحلوو رن علي راشد ونزلت له ...
راشد: نورت سيارتي
رانيه: تسلم , أخبارك؟
راشد: الحمد لله ماشي حالي توني راجع من عند العمال الله ياخدهم ع هالكماخه عافسين لي الدنيا لو أشتغل بروحي يكون أحسن لي
رانيه: ههه ماعليه تحملهم شوي ويتعدلون ع يدك
راشد: الله يعين , ماخاطرك في آيسكريم؟
رانيه: لا مو مشتهيه شي
راشد: تبين الصدق توني الحين ماكل آيسكريم بس معاك يطلع له طعم خاص , ومدامك ماتبين رجعتنا ناخد لنا
رانيه: أوكي
راشد نزل ع صوت المسجل: وش فيك حبيبتي ساكته؟
رانيه: ولا شي سولف أنت
راشد: وين خاطرك تروحين؟
رانيه: المكان اللي يريحك
راشد: لا أنتي اليوم مو طبيعيه , وش رايك نروح الشقه أشوفك عدل لأن ما أعرف أسولف معاك من وراء حجاب
رانيه: اللي يريحك
راشد وهو يلف الدركسون ويبركن السياره: هذي العماره اللي أنا ساكن فيها
رانيه: بالمره حلووه "قالت لمن فتح لها راشد الباب: ميرسي
راشد فتح باب شقته وهو يحك شعره بحرج: أممممـ هو الصراحه يعني أنا ما أعرف أرتب بس حاولت أكون مرتب عشانك بتجين معي الشقه
رانيه ناظرت الشقه فيها إن مو مرتبه مره كأنها شقة بنت ناسيه ترتبها بس بالنسبه لولد مرتبه قالت تراضيه: لالا باذره طيبه
راشد: هههههههه مقدر ع كلامك , تجين المجلس ولا مالك خلق بلايستيشن؟
رانيه: أوكي خل نروح المجلس بس مو الحين تشغل البلايستيشن "رن جوالها لفت فمها لمن شافت الرقم: هلا جاسر.........أممـ.....أهاا.......أيه........لالا عادي........مع راشد........طيب باي......يوصل وأنت بعد سلم..........بااي,
راشد: وش عنده جحا ؟
رانيه: أبد يسلم عليك
راشد لاحظ وجهها تغير قرب منها: رانيتي غناتي لاتخبين علي وش فيك؟
رانيه: مافيني شي بس متضايقه شوي
راشد: ماعليه فضفضي لي قولي شاللي مضايقك
رانيه: السالفه ماتسوى عادي لا تهتم
راشد: طيب أنا أبي أعرف قولي لي عشان أرتاح وترتاحين
رانيه: بس بنت خالتي متقدمين لها ووصلها كلام أن خطيبها يحب وحده من قبلها وقالو أنهم سمعو مني وأنا مالي دخل
راشد: طيب ليش تزعلين نفسك إذا مالك دخل وواثقه من نفسك؟
رانيه: مو سالفة واثقه مو واثقه الإنسان حتى لو حبب نفسه للناس وحلى أخلاقه يجونه ناس يخربون عليه
راشد لمن شافها بكت جد حط راسه ع صدره وهو يسمعها: شنسوي بعد هذا هم الناس
رانيه: تخيل راشد بياخدون الناس فكره عني أني بخوره وما أغبي شي
راشد: ياقلبي تقدرين تثبتين لهم العكس , أنا أقول لك أول مافتحت محلي كان عمي يساعدني شوي أنا كنت بالقوه متحمس وأبي أعتمد ع نفسي وكان شرطي أني أرجع لعمي اللي أخدته منه تخيلي أن الناس لمن شافوني نجحت قامو يتكلمون قدامي ومن وراي يقولون مستحيل ينجح بهالسرعه أكيد يسوي شي غلط أو.........>> ياحبيبتي كلام الناس مايرحم واللي بيتابع الناس وكلامهم مابيخلص ولا بيتهنى لابنوم ولا بأكل ولا شي .. ع أقل شي يتكلمون شافو واحد ناجح تكلمو شافو واحد فاشل أو عطالي تكلمو ع قولتك أرضاء الناس غايه لاتدرك
رانيه أرتاحت من كلام راشد ولو أن حازه في نفسها السالفه قالت: في ناس يهمونك في دنيتك ويغنونك عن الناس كلهم ووجهة نظرهم هي اللي تهمك وتشجعك وترد روحك "مسحت بيدها ع ظهره: الله لا يحرمني منك
راشد باس راسها: ولا يحرمني منك , ع أني فقدت أمي وأبوي وأنا صغير وتحملت مسؤليات أكبر من عمري إلا أني حسيت أن أمي داعيه لي لمن حصلت ع جوهوه مثلك
رانيه أبتسمت: وأنا لمن تغربت للدراسه تضايقت عشاني مفارقه هلي لكن لمن أشوفك أتخيل نفسي شايفه أهلي وناسي وكل أهل الشرقيه
راشد: تصدقين ماكنت موافق ع مشروع جده لكن سبحان الله ربك يدبر طلع لي مشروع جده وخديتك جت كل الظروف سهاله من ربي الله يرحمك ياعمتي هي اللي شجعتني ع مشروع جده
رانيه: الله يرحمها أم فهد الكل يذكرها بالخير
راشد قلب الموضوع مسخره: تدرين ليه هي كذا "لمن شاف علامات الإستفهام ع وجهها: لأنها عمتي
رانيه: ههههههههه "ضلو يضحكون ويتطنزون لين ما تغيرت نفسياتهم"
راشد: تصدقين رانيووه أنك حساسه بزياده
رانيه: الكل يقول لي ع شطانتك إلا أنك حساسه بس شسوي في نفسي
راشد: ههههههههههههه أحس تغيير روتين إذا فضفضنا لبعض متعودين ع الضحك والطناز
رانيه: إذا فضفضنا معناتها فاصل إعلاني
راشد: يعني فاصل ونواصل !!
رانيه: لابجد شي حلوو حتى أني أرتاح إذا فضفضت لك أحس في حد يفهمني
راشد: بـــــس غربل الله إبليسك خليتيني أستحي , قومي معاي أعلمك كيف تصممين نغمات عشان في المستقبل تساعديني
رانيه: طيب بس مابي أتأخر بكره وراي جامعه
راشد: ركبي لك المنبه بعد ساعتين عشان لايسرقنا الوقت
رانيه: طيب حبيبي
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:44م في فيلا أبو وافي ...
بعد ماطلعو الحريم تمددت حنين ع السرير ببطئ ومليت نفسها ...
أنهار وهي تلف الصغنونه: ياقلب خالتها يالوووح خالتها ياعمر خالتها تااه أغي خالتوو
حنين: لاترفعيها كثير ترى توها راضعه
أنهار حطتها جنب حنين وجلست جنبها: أخبارك اليوم ؟
حنين: مثل كل يوم مو عارفه أنسدح مثل الناس , صحيح يادبه ليه خبيتي عني موضوع الخياطه؟
أنهار: والله مالي شغل رجلك قال لي لاتقولين لحنين , وأنتي وش يدريك؟
حنين: أنا تعبانه ومو مستوعبه كلام الدكتور يقول لي الخطر زال واللي خايفين منه ماصار أنا نفسي كنت أهلوس أفتكرت ع الدكتور يهلوس معاي بعدين لمن صحيت قالت لي الدكتوره نفس الكلام سألت سيف شالسالفه وقال لي
أنهار: هههههههههههههه بس زين اللي سوى عشان لاتخافين وأنتي حامل الحين الحمد لله ولدتي بفدووكه اللي مثل القمر فعادي لو قال لك
إيمان اللي توها جايه من المطبخ: فــدك فدوووك أغي "باست خدها الصغنون: نامت عني الدلوووعه وأنا مابعد أشوفها مفتحه
عبير اللي كانت راجعه معاها وجاسه بعبايتها تنتظر جاسر: هههه يلا خيرها بغيرها
أنهار تناظر حور: والأميره متى بتقوم عن الابتوب وبتنام؟
حور: بزر أنا بزر تسألوني متى أنام؟
أنهار: طيب ياكبيره تسمحي تاخدي لابتوبك وتروحين فيه مكان ثاني لأن رجل أختك بيدخل الحين؟
حور وهي تسحب الجارجر من الكهرب: طيب وصحيني قبل تنامين
أنهار: طيب "وطلعت مع إيمان وحور عشان سيف بيدخل"
دخل سيف سلمت عليه عبير وسولفت معاهم هو وحنين .. بعد ربع ساعه تقريباً وصل جاسر , عبير: يلا تتربى في عزكم مع السلامه
سيف: أفاااا عبور أجلسي مامداني أجلس معاك بعدين أنا أوصلك
عبير: لو أبي أجلس ما أستحيت منك بس عندي شغل تعرف آخر ثلاث مواد وأفتك
حنين: موفقه ياقلبي ولا تخلين أي وقت البيت بيتك
عبير: أكيد لازم أجي أتطمن هذي بنت الغالي سيوووف
سيف: سيوف هااا سيوف شقووول هالبزر أقول لها خالتي صدق الدنيا جواره
حنين-عبير: هههههههههههههههههه
عبير: يلا لا أنزف عن أذنكم "بعد ماسلمت طلعت وركبت السياره سلمت ع جاسر: قوااهم الله
جاسر: يقووويك كان جلستي بعد 5دقايق
عبير: شسوي والله كنت بعبايتي بس طلعتي مع دخلة سيوف وأضطريت أسلم عليه وأسولف وياه
جاسر: وأنا أنلطع برا
عبير: طيب سوووري وش فيك؟
جاسر: مافيني شي بس منبطه كبدي رانيه في جده وضيقو خلقها "سألته عبير وش صاير وخبرها بالسالفه"
عبير: ع قلبي رناشووو ع شطانتها إلا أنها حساسه , يلا معاها راشد أكيد طيب خاطرها
جاسر: ع قولتك , أنا الحين قاعد أحاتي موضوع بنت أختك وكأن الموضوع يخصني لأن رانيه تقول يقولون مني وإذا ماوافقت البنت أو طلعت تحاليلها مو أوكي بينكسر خاطرها وبتكرهني
عبير: لا إن شاء الله توافق عن أقتناع و يطلع تحليلها أوكي
جاسر: والله أحياناً تصير أشياء يصير ودي أفني الحريم من هالوجود بخوووره مايقدروون يخبون شي
عبير: الله يعين
جاسر: أخبار فدك ؟
عبير: أي فدك؟
جاسر: بنت سيوف ولا فهيتي توك جايه من عندها
عبير: هههههههههه ماتعودت ع أسمها , بخير الحمد الله تجنن مثل القمر
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 9:33م في فيلا ناصر ...
دانا وهي تركض وحالتها حاله وصلت لغرفة ملاك وهي تنفخ من الركض: ملكوووو بسرررررعه جهزي لي ملابس من أي داهيه فارس ع الباب
ملاك: الجناح مقفل والمفتاح عند عهد وعهد طالعه مع فهد
دانا: مو مشكله طلعي لي ملابس من عندك كبار عليك شوي يعني مقاسي بسرررعه
ملاك أرتبكت معاها: أوكي أوكي
دانا..أتلعوز وأتجرفل في البيت بس بحدود المعقول هالمره شكلي مرره تحفه توني متحممه وشعري مرفوع وعلي بجامه عالميه وحاطه في وجهي كريم وفارس يقول يبي يشوفني ع الطبيعيه لا عيوووني مو لهدرجه دخلت دورة المياه غسلت وجهي عدل عن الكريم طلعت وأنا أشف وجهي ...
ملاك وهي تعرض لها البدله: وش رايك في هذي ؟
دانا: حلووه بس كأنها مخصره عليك كيف بتصير علي؟
ملاك: اللي يشوف في فرق بيني وبينك ألبسيها هي تتوسع عند الصدر إذا صارت ضيقه أفتحي السحاب اللي في الوسط هو موديله مفتوح بس أنا واسعه علي عند الصدر وسكرتها
دانا دخلت غرفة التبديل ماعندها وقت شكرت ملاك وهي تبدل: ماعليه ملوك بتعبك بس طلعي أكسسوراتها ونعالها وحالتها حطيهم في شنطتي بلبسهم في السياره وجهزي عبايتي
ملاك: طيب طيب
دانا طلعت وملاك ترتب لها البدله ولبستها عبايتها وتدخل باقي الأكسسورات في شنطتها , دانا: شوفي شعري عاااالمي
ملاك ناظرت شعر دانا اللي ع طبيعته ناعم وفيه كفسات خفيفه: بس سشوري قصتك وبرفع لك نصه بيصير لك غير شكل
دانا خدت شور ملاك ناظرت شكلها في المرايا ولو أن ماعجبها بالمره بس ماحبت تكسر خاطر ملاك: ميرسي أخدمك في الأفراح "باستها في الهواء ونزلت السلم تركض والزري يطيح من لمعة الجسم اللي حطتها ع جسمها بشكل عشوائي , وهي تسمع صوت الجوال اللي حرقه فارس أتصالات .. نزلت القبو حق السيارات وهي ماقفلت أزرارات عبايتها من الربكه وتنفخ من الركض"
فارس: الله الله كل هذا تلبسين؟
دانا وهي تسكر أزرارات عبايتها: حد قال لك تتصل لي حزة الحزه ع ما أستعديت وكذا لكن مردوده
فارس: ههههههههه أجل تبين الناس يقولون عني قليل ذوق مرت ولد خالتي ولدت ولا وديت مرتي لها !!
دانا: كان أتصلت قبل توصل
فارس: مجنون أنا عشان تقولين لي مقاطعه ومدري شنو وبروح مع أمي
دانا: خلاص أجل برجع
فارس مسكها: أي ترجعين يلا يلا أركبي
دانا ركبت وهي تلبس أكسسوراتها في السياره: ومتى إن شاء الله تبينا نبدأ مقاطعه؟
فارس: تبين الصدق فكرة المقاطعه بالمره مو داخله مزاجي
دانا: بس أنا داخله مزاجي .. مرت أخوي بدأت مقاطعه قبل شهر وشوي من زواجهم وفي ناس أكثر وأنا باقي أقل من شهر ع زواجنا وما بدأت مقاطعه
فارس: أنتي صيري مميزه ولا تقاطعيني بالمره
دانا: ههههههههههه
دانا..الحمد لله في السياره قبل نوصل بشوي ضبطت شكلي نزلت سلمت ع حنين والموجودين شفت كل البنات فاسخين لفاتهم أستحيت ع وجهي بس شعري عالمي رحت مع أنهارو عند المريا ...
أنهار: ياااااااااااااي شعرك رهيب يالدبه تقولين لي مو عدل
دانا: تصدقين حتى أنا لمن فسخت اللفه عجبني أول ماسوته لك ملكوو ماكان عاجبني
أنهار: صدق أنها فنانه رهيييب بالمره حلوو
دانا..أنبسطت ع العكس كل البنات عجبهم شعري جلسنا سوالف وضحك لكن أفتقدت عبور , لمن ركبت السياره كنت مبسوطه ووريت فارس صورة فدك الصغنونه وسولفت له عن جلستنا والوناسه بس طبعاً ع خفيف ...
فارس: طيب وش رايك تروحين معاي البيت تسلمين عليهم بما أنك ماشفتيهم؟
دانا..عجبتني فكرة فارس أني أروح لأهله ضروري تكون علاقتي معاهم أوكي بذات أني بعد شهر بسكن معاهم في نفس البيت نزلت من السياره كالعاده أستقبلوني أحلى أستقبال كل مره أدخل بيتهم أحس أني عرووسه جديده الكل يحبني ويحترمني ويقدرني , بس عبور مو موجوده قالو لي أنها في شقتنا تسشور شعرها رحت نطيت عليها ...
عبير طفت السشوار وضمت دانا: هلا وغلا وش هالمفاجئه الحلوه
دانا: أهليين يالدبه ألاحقك من مكان لمكان ترى
عبير: هههههه تسلمين ياقلبي فكي فكي لفتك بشوف شعرك توني مكلمه أنهار ووصلتي الأخبار عشان تسوي لي شعري مثلك
دانا وهي تطلع شعرها برا عبايتها بطريقه عشوائيه: ههههههههه حتى أنتي وصلك الخبر هذي ملوك تطلعت تعرف تبدع حزة الحزه
عبير: ههه وأنتي الصادقه ماتطلع المواهب إلا في اللحظات الحرجه بس مره حلوو مره ثانيه يبي لي أروح أسوي شعري عندها
دانا: وأنتي وين بتروحين ع الله محتله شقتنا وتسشورين؟
عبير: زواج صديقتي , تصدقين لمن شفتكم أقول أوووه طاحو علي أهل البيت خل أتخبى
دانا: هههههههههههههههه شدعووه حبيبتي مافي فرق
عبير: ماتقصرين بس لأن تحت اللي تنزعج من صوت السشوار واللي تنيم ولدها وحاجزين كل الغرف
دانا: تحصل في أرقى العائلات أخدي راحتك حبيبتي في أي وقت
عبير: تسلمين , مو محتاجه أي مساعده أو شي تجهيزاتك كلها ميه ميه؟
دانا: أيه الحمد لله بس رزانوه الدبه حلمت علينا هي ومهوي وقت التجهيز
عبير: ههههههه الله يتمم لهم ع خير عقبالك ياربي
دانا جرت خدها: جميعاً وياك
ظلو يسولفون عن التجهيزات والأسواق والماركات لين ماجا فارس: عبور جسور ينتظرك تحت يقول بيعد من الـ1 إلى الـ10 وبيروح عنك
دانا-عبير: هههههههههههههههههههه
عبير لبست عبايتها بسرعه وطلعت وهي طالعه ضربت فارس ع صدره: يلا بااااي خد راحتك مع عروستك
فارس: ههههههه باي "راح لدانا المجلس لقاها تلبس عبايتها: خليك خليك كذا أبي أشوف كشختك
دانا: ماعليه حبيبي بس تأخر الوقت أبي أروح البيت
فارس: يااااقلبي أي وقت بوصلك بصير سواق عشانك
دانا..ياربي بدلة ملكوو مخصره جسمي بالضبــــط ومن فوق نص الصدر طالع .. أستأذنت من فارس عشان أضبط شكلي رحت عند المرايا اللي في الممر .. فتحت عبايتي ناظرت البدله المخصر ع جسمي باللون التفاحي المطرزه أطرافها بالخيوط البيضاء المايله للون الفضي اللماعه .. كانت البلوزه بقصة القلب وفي الوسط فيها سحاب وطبعاً نصه مفتوح والبلوزه من أقل حركه يطلع معاها بطني وظهري .. والتنوره ضاغطه ع الجسم لحد نص الفخد بعدها كسرات وتوصل لتحت الركبه بشوي ...
فارس ضمها من وراء: شتناظرين قمـــــــر وقسسم قمـــــــر
دانا أبتسمت: تسلم لي
فارس لفها قباله ومسك يدينها وراح معاها للمجلس جر خدودها: قولي لي شسوي فيك؟
دانا أرتبكت: ولا شي فروووسي
فارس: لا تقولين فروسي لاتجنين ع حالك تراني ما أقدر أسمع أسمي ع لسانك
دانا أرتبكت وفي نفس الوقت أستحت: يلا عااد تأخر الوقت
رغم أن دانا كانت قويه وماتبي يصير شي قبل الزواج إلا أن فارس كان أقوى منها ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 12:30م في فيلا ناصر ...
مها دخلت ع ملاك غرفتها: قوووه ملوك
ملاك: يقووويك أخبارك وأخبار البيبي وريانوه؟
مها: بخير الحمد لله وش مجلسك في الظلمه خفاش ع غفله
ملاك: هههههههههههه شغلي النور هذي دانوه بندت النور قبل تطلع وملانه أشغله
مها: بل عليك ع هالكسل , أجل وين عهود ؟
ملاك: مع فهد
مها: ودانا؟
ملاك: مع فارس
مها: ورزون؟
ملاك: مع فيصل وأمي تحت تصلي صلاة مدري شنو وأنا بروحي كان بتدورين لي رجل
مها رمتها بالخداديه: أستحي ع وجهك بس يلا أنا بطلع الدبه دانوه نكبتني عن حساب بتاخد ريان بس يلا خليها تنبسط
ملاك: أيه جا لها فارس وهي ماتدري
مها: خيراً إن شاء الله يلا باي سلمي عليهم
ملاك: باي "كملت طقطقه ع النت ودخلت عهد"
عهد: هلا ملوك
ملاك تنهدت: أهلين
عهد: وش فييييييييك
ملاك: صايره كأني حارسه في هالبيت كل من جا سألني عن أخبار الرعيه
عهد: هههههههههههههه خلاص وش رايك نسوي لك غرفه بره عشان تصيرين في الإستقبال
ملاك: هيهيهيهي
عهد: يااااربي ع طول اللسان وين دانوه؟
ملاك: مع فارس جا لها مفاجئه وهي مو لابسه "وحكت لها الحكايه"
عهد: أوووو ماااااي جااااااد وللحين مارجعت؟
ملاك: لأ للحين وشكلك بتتهزأين عشانك ماخده مفتاح قسمكم دانوه خدت ملابس من عندي
عهد: يااااربي الله يعينني ع لسانها دانوه , ووش طلعتي لها
ملاك: بدلتي حق الحناء اللي لبستها 5دقايق قبل يوصلون المعازيم وبعدين غيرتها
عهد: قصدك اللي تحمقتي عليها حلوو حلوو أكيد طلعت حلوه ع دانوه
ملاك: أيه مره تجنن
عهد: قومي إذا تبين آيسكريم شريت لك وفي عشاء في المطبخ
ملاك: ولو أني توني متعشيه بس ما أقدر أردكم أنتي وولد الخال
عهد ضربت كفينها في بعض وهي تشوف ملاك تنزل: مفجوعه لا شره
رزان بعد ساعه دخلت ع عهد وترتب أغراضها: قواها الله الغاليه مرت الغالي وأخت الغالي وعمة الغالي
عهد: يقويك غناتي
رزان: وش فيك مكشره
عهد جلست ع سريرها جنب رزان: المجنونه دانوه تأخرت للحين ماجت وماترد ع جوالها أنا ياذوووبي تملصت من ماما
رزان: ياااااااربي هذي دانوه خطيره , طيب وش قلتي لعمتي ؟
عهد: قلت لها الظاهر راحت مع عبير زواج مدري كيف طلعت هالكذبه أتصلت ع عبير الحمد لله أنها عن جد طلعت رايحه زواج بس دانوه مع فارس في شقتهم
رزان وقفت: في شقتهم مره وحده!!
عهد: تقول عبير كانت تسشور شعرها هناك وركبت لها دانوه ما أدري يمكن نزلت ويمكن لأ
رزان: تبين الصراحه راح فكري بعيد
عهد: ههههههه تصدقين حتى أنا , الله يستر كيف بتملص من ماما وقت الصلاه إذا جت تصحينا
رزان: ياربي ياخوفي بس ملكوو وغلا يفضحونا
عهد: يبي لنا نهددهم
رزان: هههههههههه الله يستر بس
عهد: وأنتي شمقومك عن أخوي؟
رزان: نام وأتصلت لدانوه ماردت قلت أنزل أشوفكم
عهد: أركبي لايصحى ومايلقاك وتسوين لنا سالفه أنتي الثانيه , فصول ماتمشي عليه إذا شاف دانوه مو هنا
رزان: وأنتي الصادقه يلا باي ووافيني بالأخبار
عهد: أوكي لا تحاتين سي يوو
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
مرت الأيام والشهور مر السحاب وكلن مشغول بنفسه والشي اللي يشغله وتم زواج دانا وفارس اللي الكل أنتظره ع أحر من الجمر ع خير .. وعاشو شهر عسلهم ع أحلى مايكون .. تعالو معاي نشوف حال أبطالنا بعد الزواج بشهر ...
الساعه 9:05م في شقة دانا وفارس ...
فارس دخل غرفة النوم وهو يسمع دانا تكلم: شدعوووووه كم رشود عندنا............ههههههههه عن الهبال............ماعليه ولا يهمك.........ع فارس.........مدري بصراحه مقدر إذا كان موجود..........خلاص وقت أفضى بعطيك خبر...........هههه والله......أوكي سلم لي ع رانيوه.......يلا سي يوو,
فارس..سمعت صوت دانا تكلم راشد بهالطريقه سكرت الباب بهدوووء جلست ع الكنبه وشعري تقطع في يدي وأنا أرجعه ع وراء معقووووووله دانا اللي حبيتها وعشت معاها أحلى أيام حياتي تـ أستغفر الله .. مدري وش هالأفكار اللي تجيني أنا من سمعت غلا تقول لها(راح عليك رشود)وبالي مو متطمن مو قادر أنام ليل ولا نهار أفكر معقول أنا فارس أنخدع في حد وفي من أقرب الناس لي ...
دانا مسكت يد فارس بهدوء: حبيبي يفكر في شنوو ؟
فارس فقد أعصابه: شنو يعني شنو هو ظل فيني عقل !!
دانا تروعت من عصبية فارس بعدت عنه: فارس وش فيك شاللي مضايقك توك من شوي تسولف وتضحك شاللي قلب حالك ؟
فارس ناظرها والشرار في عيونه: تبين تعرفين وش فيني "هزت راسها بخوف من عصبيته وناظرته تنتظر جوابه , فارس بنظرة شك: شاللي بينك وبين راشد ولد خالتك
دانا ناظرته منصدمه: راشد ولد خالتي !!
فارس: يااامخلووووقه ريحي عقلي قولي لي الحقيقه
دانا رفعت يدها تبي فارس يوقف كلامه مسك يدها بكل قوته وباسها بستفزاز: تبين تضربيني
دانا ودموعها ىتنزل ع خدها: فاااااااارس خلاص "راحت قفلت عليها باب غرفة النوم وهي تبكي"
دانا..معقول يافارس عقب كل شي تشك فيني ومع من راشد اللي أعده مثل أخوي اللي ماخد بنت خالتك مدري كيف مشاعري تضاربت أحس كلام فارس هزني كأنه يهين ولد خالتي وبنت خالته ويهينني أنا قبلهم كلهم وكلامه الجارح لي ونظرات الشك اللي ناظرني فيها وحركته اللي أستفزتني ...
في نفس المكان في الصاله كان فارس يروح ويجي ع طول الصاله , فارس..معقول أكون تسرعت وظلمتهم بس وش معنى الكلام اللي سمعته !! لالا أنا ماغلطت أنا علمتها أني مو غافل عنها وأعرف هي وش تقول ووش تسوي سواء كنت في البيت أو برا .. ناظرت الساعه صار لها 5ساعات وهي داخل الغرفه مدري وش تسوي نامت أو تكلمه أستغفر الله أستغفر الله شاللي صابك يافارس ليه صرت شكاك ؟! خليها تجلس في الغرفه وأنا بجلس في الصاله يعني عادته أنجاز عشانها جلست في الغرفه5 ساعات بدون ماتتكلم ولا تنطق وش وراي أنا خل أجلس في الصاله وأشوف آخرتها ...
فارس..صحيت من النوم الساعه صارت 12إلا ربع الظهر يعني كلمت 14ساعه وشوي وهي داخل الغرفه معقول تكون طلعت ولا حسيت لها !! لالا أنا مانمت متواصل كان نومي متقطع مدري أنبني ضميري ...
فارس وهو يطق الباب: دانا دااانا داااانا دااااانا
فارس..ياااربي ماترد معقوله نامت لو نامت مو معقول بتصحى بسمع ع الأقل لها صوت أخاف سوت في نفسها شي رنيت ع جوالها سمعته يرن ولا ردت عليه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قررت أكسر الباب لأني بديت أهلوس الباب بداله ألف بس الروح إذا راحت ماترجع .. قبل أكسر الباب تذكرت أن عندي في تعليقتي مفتاح للغرفه ناظرتها كان محفور عليها حروفنا أنا ودانا من جهه ومن الجهه الثانيه مكتوب عليها أبو جاد .. سميت بالله وفتحت الباب مالقيت دانا في الغرفه دخلت غرفة التبديل مو موجوده دورة المياه مو موجوده فتحت الدواليب والأدراج معقول تكون طلعت من البلكونه ركبت ع السرير أبي أشوف البلكونه ...
دانا توجعت لمن داس فارس برجله ع بطنها صرخت: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
فارس..معقول أنا لهدرجه غبي كيف ما أنتبهت لها متغطيه بالبطانيه عسى بس ماتوجعت ...
فارس حط يده ع راسها: دانا داانا دااانا "خاف أنها توجعت لمن داس عليها شال البطانيه وأنصدم لمن لقى أثر رجله ع بطن دانا بسرعه شالها ولبسها عبايتها ونقلها للمستشفى"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

الساعه 2:44م في المستشفى ...
فارس وهو يروح ويجي في ممر المستشفى راح للدكتور اللي توه وصل من غرفة دانا: دكتور أخبار دانا ؟
الدكتور: والله يافارس مو عارف وش أقول لك هو أنا مو متأكد بس أحتمال أنك تفقد زوجتك أو ولدك
فارس أبتسم: ولدي !! دانا حامل؟
الدكتور: بس للأسف الإصابه اللي صابت زوجتك جداً قويه
فارس أستند ع الجدار: يعني مافي أمل يعيشون أثنينهم؟
الدكتور: بصراحه أنا ما تأكدت من الوضع بالضبط بس أتوقع هالشي لأن النزيف اللي صابها مو هين والظاهر أنكم ماتدرون عن الحمل والثلاثه الأشهر الأولى تحتاج الحامل إلى راحه ومقويات وغيره وهي صار لها تقريباً شهرين حامل بدون مقويات وطبعاً بدون الراحه اللي تحتاجها الحامل
فارس: تكفى دكتور حاول أنا ما أستغني عنهم أثنينهم
الكتور: إن شاء الله خير بس بتأكد من التقارير وصحة الجنين وبعدها أكون عرفت شنو وضعها بالضبط وشنو اللي لازم نسويه
فارس: يعطيك العافيه
الدكتور: ولو واجبنا , عن أذنك
فارس..معقول يافارس معقول عصبيتك توصلك لهالمواصيل !! تفقد ولدك أو زوجتك .. أنا ليش أستعجلت ليش خليت الشيطان يلعب في عقلي ؟! صار لنا شهر متزوجين وصارخت ع البنت وهي توها عروس .. تهورت صحيح أني دست ع بطنها بالغلط بس كذا ولا كذا إذا راح يروح واحد منهم أنا ماراح أسامح نفسي أنا قتلت روووح قتلت روووح ...
الدكتور: فارس إذا تحب ترتاح تقدر تروح بيتكم أو تفضل مكتبي "طبعاً الدكتور يمون ع فارس لأنه درس معاه لغه في كندا قبل يروح فرنسا"
فارس: مشكور حسون ماقصرت بس أول ماتعرف النتايج عطيني خبر
الدكتور وهو يوصله لمكتبه: خد راحتك وإن شاء الله أوصل لك الأخبار اللي تسرك , عن أذنك
فارس: أذنك معك
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 9:32ص في فيلا فارس ...
عبير اللي دخلت وأختها ساكته سألتها: خيووو وش فيك ؟
أم فارس: مدري يايما كل يوم فارس ينزل يسلم علي قبل يروح الدوام اليوم مانزل لاهو ولا مرته
عبير: إن شاء الله مافيهم إلا الخير , يمكن متأخرين في النوم
أم فارس: مدري قلت بركب أشوفهم خفت أزعجهم في نفس الوقت خايفه يتأخرون ع دواماتهم أو فيهم شي
عبير: أنتظري شوي أنا بتصل لفروس , مايرد
أم فارس: شوفي دانا
عبير نزلت جوالها: هم ماترد
جاسر: صباح الخير ع الحلوين
أم فارس-عبير: صباح النور
جاسر: وش فيكم مكشرين من صبح ربي
أم فارس: فارس ومرته مانزلو ومايردون ع جوالاتهم
جاسر: فارس مو بزر عشان بعدك تخافين عليه الله يهديك ياخيوو
أم فارس قامت: الله يستر بس
عبير نتاقر جاسر: وأنت ماتعرف تتكلم ؟
جاسر: شسوي لأختك الرجال تزوج وصار أطول منها وهي بعدها تخاف عليه
عبير: أكيد لازم بتخاف عليه مو ولدها الوحيد
جاسر طلع وهو يتحرطم عليهم: الله يهديك أنتي وياها تسوون من الحبه دبه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 10:30م في المستشفى // بالتحديد في مكتب الدكتور حسن ...
حسن اللي كان كاسر خاطره فارس ناداه بهدوء: فارس فاارس فااارس
فارس قام بطوله: وش فيها دانا
حسن يطمنه: مافيها إلا العافيه , توني الحين رحت تطمنت عليها
فارس: أخبارها ؟
حسن: الحمد لله حالتهاً مستقره هي حالياً نايمه
فارس: والجنين ؟
حسن: أوووه صح نسيت أبارك لك سوينا التحاليل وزوجتك حامل في الشهر الثاني والجنين مو ثابت بس بنعطيها مثبتات وأدويه وبنمنعها عن الحركه لين مايثبت الجنين .. وثبوت الجنين مايعتمد بس ع العلاج يعتمد ع تعاونكم ويانا ونفسية المريضه
فارس: تنهد: لا تحاتي , أقدر أشوفها الحين ؟
حسن: تفضل بس يكون أحسن لو تاخد لك غرفه خاصه في المستشفى تاخد راحتك مع زوجتك أكثر كذا بتكون معاها وقت الزياره
فارس: مشكووور ياحسن ونخدمك في الأفراح
حسن: لايكثر بس ترى صار لي ساعه وأنا مخلص شغلي بس كسرت خاطري وجلست أنتظرك لين ماتصحى
فارس: ههههه مشكور يالغالي
حسن: يلا أستأذن وسلم لي ع الجماعه
فارس: يوصل إن شاء الله مع السلامه
فارس..يعطيه العافيه حسون ماقصر مدري كيف أشكره , مثل ماقال حجزت غرفه خاصه دخلت ع دانا وهي نايمه ...
دانا وهي تمرر يدها ع السرير وشكلها تحلم: فرووسي "قامت مفزوعه لمن مالقته جنبها وصرخت: فااااااارس
فارس راح جنبها وضمها: أنا هنا تطمني
دانا بعدت عنه وغمضت عيونها لدقايق تتذكر اللي صار ودموعها تطيح ع خدها ...
فارس مسح دموعها: لا ياقلبي لاتبكين إن شاء الله ولدنا بخير إن شاء الله بيعيش بس أنتي لاتبكين
دانا حطت يدها ع بطنها: ولدنا !! أنا حامل يعني أنا بصير أم !!
فارس"خاف يقول لها في الشهر الثاني وهي معصبه وترميه من الشباك": أيوه ولدنا
دانا لفت وجهها عن فارس وهي تبكي ...
فارس: دانا ماعليه عشان البيبي لاتتعبين نفسيتك ولا تبكين تراك محتاجه للراحه
دانا: وتتوقع الكلام اللي قلته أفتريته علي وع ولد خالتي سهل !!
فارس: دانا والله
دانا وأعصابها تالفه قاطعته: خلاص أنا تعبانه مابي أسمع شي
فارس: براحتك ياقلبي المهم عندي أنك ترتاحين
دانا لمن شافته أنسدح ع الكنبه دارت للجهه الثانيه عشان ماتناظره ...
السستر: السلام
دانا: وعليكم السلام
السستر: كيفك صحتك الحين دانا؟
دانا: الحمد لله بس أحس بوجع عند أسفل بطني
السستر: الله يعينك "شالت أبرة المغدي اللي توها مخلصه وحطت لها وحده ثانيه"
دانا ودموعها تطيح: سستر شوفي يدي كيف صارت من المغدي خلاص ما أبيه
السستر وهي تناظر يد دانا اللي فيها آثار أبر المغدي: ماعليه بس لأن دمك نازل أساساً ومع النزيف نزل أكثر فيعني لازم نتدارك فقر الدم لا يأثر ع الجنين
دانا: وكيفه الجنين الحين؟
السستر: ع حسب كلام الدكتوره اللي تعالجك , إن شاء الله مع المثبتات والعلاج يثبت وإن شاء الله خير
دانا بتعجب: يثبـــــت!! يعني الجنين مو ثابت!!
السستر أرتبكت لمن حست من تعابير وجه دانا أنه ماتعرف: إن شاء الله حبيبتي يثبت بس أنتي لاتتحركين وألتزمي في الأدويه.. كثير مرت علينا هالحاله والحمد لله الحين أولادهم طلعو بالسلامه أنتي لاتخوفين نفسك
دانا: كيف ما أتحرك يعني ما أروح الجامعه ؟
السستر: ماعليه خدي لك إجازه مرضيه وإن شاء الله خير
دانا: ثاكيو سستر
السستر: ولكم ويلا حسني نفسيتك وصيري ريلاكس عشان صحة الجنين
دانا"آآه بس ياليت السالفه بيدي": إن شاء الله
السستر: يلا شوي وتجيك دكتورتك
دانا: أوكي سستر ماقصرتي
السستر: يلا سي يوو
دانا..آآآآآآآآه يافارس جرحتني في الصميم حتى فرحتي بحملي ما أحسها أكتملمت خاطري أكلم رزون بس تأخر الوقت خليها لبكره ...
الدكتور المسؤله عن حالة دانا: السلآم
دانا: وعليكم السلام هلا والله دكتوره
الدكتوره وهي تكتب تقاريرها: تصدقي ربي كاتب للبيبي حياه أول ماجيتي كانو بيسوو لك أشعه الحمد لله أني قلت لهم أنك حامل أنا أساساً ما أدري ولا شي ولا حتى أعرفك بس سبحان الله سوو التحاليل وعن جد طلعتي حامل
دانا تنهدت: الحمد لله ماسوو لي الأشعه كان راح البيبي .. أساساً أنا ما أدري عن نفسي
الدكتوره: تحصل كثير
خلصت الدكتوره تقاريرها وشغلها وطلعت وراحت دانا في سابع نومه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
مرت أسبوعين ع دانا مرقده في المستشفى وأنتشر الخبر في العائلتين عن حمل دانا وتعبها بس طبعاً مايدرون أنها في الشهر الثاني .. رجعت دانا من المستشفى وطلبت من فارس أنها تروح عند أمها لأنها بجد تعبانه ومحتاجه أنها تكون بعيده عن فارس ...
الساعه 10:33م في فيلا ناصر ...
بعد ماطلعو الأهل اللي كانو يزورون , دانا ورزان كانو بروحهم ...
رزان: الله يعينك ياقلبي
دانا: جميعاً يارب , وأخبار ولد أخوي؟
رزان: كالعاده يعني متعبني طول اليوم بكي ع أقل شي .. الأمس كنت نايمه صحاني فيصل قال لي عدلي جلستك لأني منسدحه ع بطني قال لي لا يتوجع البيبي
دانا: ههههههه أحسه متفرغ فصول أهم شي أنتي وش سويتي؟
رزان: جلست أبكي ولا جاني نوم طول الليل حتى فصول سهر ويايي .. وليلة زواجك حفلة البكي اللي سويتها عقب مارجعنا
دانا: خفي شوي عن هالبكي ترى البيبي يتأثر لايصير أبو دميعه
رزان: هههههههه حلوه أبو دميعه يعني أنا أم دميعه ؟
دانا: من حملتي بصراحه أحس عمتي جابتك وهي تشاهد مسلسل كويتي طول الوقت بكي
رزان: نفس تعليق فصآلو
دانا: هههههههه شنسوي أخوآن ولا أقول صادق فيك هذي الحقيقه
رزان: لا والله , لايكثر بس يلا بروح لرجلي لايستثقل منا فروووس
دانا: ومن قال أصلاً أنه بيجي؟
رزان!!: خيــــــر وليه إن شاء الله مايجي مو الأوادم طالعين عشانه بيجي؟
دانا: أنا قلت له مايجي
رزان: وليش بالله
دانا: رزوون أمانه ماحد يدري أنا حابه أجلس بروحي صدقيني نفسيتي ماتتحمل نقاش أو جدال مع حد أي كان
رزان: طيب براحتك أي وقت تبين شي رني علي وباجي لك
دانا: بس أمانه رزون لايدري حد أن فارس مو معاي
رزان: طيب حبيبتي لاتوصين
]]-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-ـ-[[
في نفس المكان بعد أسبوعين // كانو فارس وأهله عند دانا ...
أم فارس: حبيبتي دانا وش رايك تجين معنا البيت
دانا: مدري عمتي بس عشان سلم ولازم ركبه ونزله وأنا ممنوعه عن الحركه
أم فارس: وش دعوه يايما عساني لو كل يوم أشيلك ع راسي وأركبك بس أهمشي تنورين بيتك
دانا: تسلمين ياعمتي
عبير: صحيح دانوه عن جد المجلس اللي تحت نحط لك فيه سرير وتاخدين راحتك وأنا بالخدمه أي شي تامرين عليه
دانا أنحرجت من أصرارهم ولأن عندهم الحق بس كانت متردده عشانها مابعد تكلمت مع فارس , حمدت ربها أن أم تركي دخلت وتغير الموضوع بعد ساعه أستأذنو أهل فارس ...
فارس قام وهو شايل معه المفتاح: يلا بوصلكم مابتكفيكم السياره
جهان: أقعد أقعد أستريح مع مرتك كذا ولا كذا أنت بترجع وإذا ماكفتهم السياره ترى ثامر ع الباب
فارس: ريحتيني الله يريحك
جهان: هههههه يلا حبايبي نشوفكم ع خير عقبال ياربي مايبشرونا عن ولدكم
فارس-دانا: ع خير إن شاء الله مع السلامه
دانا..ثلاثه أسابيع من رجعت من المستشفى وأنا في بيتنا قلت مستحيييل أرجع شقتي قبل ما أعرف أنطباع اللي بعيش معاه طول حياتي عني وبعدها بقرر أرجع أو لأ .. هذا زواج مو يوم ولا يومين يعني طول حياتي باصير معاه لو رجعت .. كرامتي ماتسمح لي أرجع لواحد يهينني أو يظن فيني .. مدري ليه أول مره تكون مشاعري متضاربه بهالطريقه الحزن اللي أشوفه في عيون فارس وهو طالع عني والرسايل اللي توصل لي آخر الليل كل هالأشياء تقطع قلبي وتخليني أبكي طول الليل ...
فارس وهو يناظر دانا السرحانه ويتأمل ملامح وجهها كان حيييييل مشتاق لها , فارس قرب من دانا بخطوات متردده همس لها: دانــا
دانا كانت تحاول تتحكم في دموعها ردت عليه: هـلا
فارس ناظرها بعيون مترجيه: خل نتفاهم
دانا..نظرة فارس المنكسره هزتني أكثر مما هزتني نظرة الشك اللي هي سبب خلافنا .. يمكن لأني تعودت أشوف فارس بهيبته وشخصيته والكل يحترمه ويخاف منه ...
فارس اللي شافت دانا رجعت سرحت: ماعليه أقول اللي في قلبي
دانا لفت راسها وهي تمسح دموعها بحركه سريعه ولمن تقرب منها فارس بكت بكي يقطع القلب مع أنها كانت تحاول بقد ماعندها أنها تكون قويه بس دموعها كانت أقوى منها ...
فارس ماتحمل يشوفها تبكي جلس قبالها وباس يدها: دانا حرام عليك وربي تقطعين قلبي "أشر ع قلبه: هالقلب مايتحمل دموعك .. دانا شهر و5أيام وأنتي بعيده عني مرت علي وكأنها سنين .. ما أقدر أدخل الشقه ولا أشوفك فيها وقسـم يادانا النوم مايجيني وأنتي بعيده عني "قطع عليه كلامه صوت طق ع الباب"
دانا مسحت دموعها وفارس عدل وضعه , دانا: مين ؟
فيصل: أنا دانا معاك فارس؟
فارس: تفضل تفضل أبو ناصر
فيصل: يالنكاب مو كأنك مواعدني تطلع مشوار معي ؟
فارس: أووووووووووه نسيت "ناظر ساعته: الحين يمدي
فيصل: أيه بس أخاف دانا ترتكب فينا جريمه
دانا وهي تحاول تبين طبيعيه: لا شدعوه
فيصل: قالت شدعوه يعني تبي الفكه منك قوم قوم بس , يلا بنادي لك رزان دقايق وأحنا عندك
دانا: بالتوفيق ياربي
فارس: توصيني في شي وأنا جاي؟
دانا: سلامتك
بعد ماطلعو دخلت رزان: والحلوووه سرحااانه والحلووه سرحانه
دانا..أبتسمت لرزون ع قلبي هي فاهمتني بس طبعاً هالشي خاص بيني وبين فارس مستحيل أقول لها عنه .. لكن المشكله أني كتاب مفتوح قدامها تدري أن بيني وبين فارس خلاف لكن ماتدري شنو أسبابه ...
رزان: لا حلول شكله فارس خدا عقلك وطلع فيه
دانا: ههه وش كنتي تقولين
رزان: كنت أقول بحث طويل أسمحي لي ما أقدر أعيده
دانا: يلا عاد رزانوه
رزان: طيب طيب كنت أقول أني زعلانه عشانك ع خلاف مع زوجك في نفس الوقت مبسوطه لأنك معانا في البيت
دانا: دبــه وأنا كمانو مبسوطه عشاني معاكم
رزان ناظرتها بعيون تلمع: اليوم شفت شي
دانا: شنو ؟
رزان: يالدبـــه طلعتي حامل معاي في نفس الشهر
دانا: ههههه
رزان: يلا الله يتمم لك ع خير بس شفقت لحاله ولدك الأسواق عشان تجهيزك لزواجك وشهر العسل
دانا: حدي خايفه تخيلي , في فنيسا ركبنا جبال وغير الملاهي وقبل أحلل بيوم كنت في الليل لاعبه مع ريانوه ومراكضه معاه ع طول البيت وقبلها بليله كنا رايحين مدينة الكوبرا وركبت حق المجانين مع فارس
رزان: يلا إن شاء الله مافيه إلا العافيه أنتي خلصتي الثلاثه الأشهر الأولى ع خير إن شاء الله ترتفع المشيمه ويصير وضعك عادي
دانا: ياااارب
رزان: تبين الصدق دانوه من قبل تتزوجين كنت شاكه فيك
دانا: حتى أنا شكيت في نفسي بس ماحطيت في بالي الفكره لأن أنشغلت في أشياء ثانيه
رزان: وفارس وش ردت فعله لمن عرف؟
دانا: مدري ماكنت معاه كنت تعبانه وهو كان متضايق عشاني
رزان: ياااا عيني
بعد سوالفهم اللي ماتخلص ناظرت دانا ساعتها: رزون كأنهم تأخرو بديت أهوس صار لهم ساعتين وشوي طالعين وهم قالو بس 5دقايق
رزان: تلاقينهم نسو نفسهم بتصل ع فيصل .. ألووو......هلا حبيبي...........ليش؟.........أوكي ننتظركم..........باي,
دانا: ها وش يقول؟
رزان اللي نغزها قلبها من نبرة صوت فيصل: يقول يمكن يتأخرون شوي لانحاتيهم
دانا كملت سوالف مع رزان ولو أن قلبها ناغزها أهي الثانيه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
تم بحمد الله الجزء السابع والثلاثون
((هذا الجزء
-رزان وفيصل وفرحتهم بحمل رزان وفرحة الكل لفرحتهم وع أحر من الجمر ينتظرون ولي العهد
-راشد ورانيه وطريقتهم المرحه في التعامل مع بعض ويعيشون أحلى أيامهم في جده
-سيف وحنين وفدك الصغنونه اللي نورت بيتهم وقرت عينهم بولادتها
-دانا وحملها وزواجها اللي تم ع خير .. والخلاف اللي صار بينها وبين فارس وحالتها الصحيه اللي تظررت والبيبي تتوقعون بيعيش أو لأ
وتذكرو أن فيصل وفارس طلعو لمشوار تتوقعون شنو سبب تأخريهم ؟!!
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تابعونا
تحياتي))
.
.
.
إلى اللقاء غداً في البارت الأخير ,,’’

.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرآآآآآآآآآآآآحب}ْ
  يسلموووووووووووووووووو على الباااااااااااااارت الحلوووووووووووو
                              كل باااارت احلى من الثاااني بس البااارت قبل اأخير احلى وان شاء الله البااارت الأخير حلوووو
                                                تحياتي..مجنونة وحلوة..

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

مرحبتين مجنووـوـونه ,,’’

كح كح~>صوتها بايح توها صاحيه من النوم

تسلمي غناتي من ذووقك ,,’’

عاد الله يستر بنزل البارت الأخير ويدي ع قلبي ,,’’

يارب بس يعجبيكم,,’’
.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ذايب في هواهم
((الجزء الثامن والثلاثون)) .. و الأخير&
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((المستجدات في هذا الجزء...
-تآآبع -->> تذكرون أن دانا ورزان ينتظرون فارس وفيصل ...
يعطيكم العافيه
تابعونا))
"وبسر هالحرفين .*
أحلف بالحب ياحبيبي وبسر هالحرفين .*
مهما يحصل ما أعوفك وأتنازل يالغالي .*
يالتعرفني الناس أحبك وأفدي لك هالروح .*
لو تهيت دروبي أسمك مثل الشمس يلوح .*
والماعندها غالي أقلها بدونه وين تروح ؟!
كم عمري ولليوم أقل لك أهواك وأهواك .*
حد الموت وهذا أنا بقصة حب وياك .*
لجلك قلبي بأيدي شلته جبته وقلت لك هاك .*
لو تكشف بهالساعه صدري لاشك هم تلقاك .*"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 1:11م في فيلا ناصر // بالتحديد في المجلس عند رزان ودانا ...
دانا: رزون قلبي مو متطمن
رزان: أهديء غناتي ماعليه إن شاء الله الحين بيوصلون
سمعو حمحمت فيصل وأرتاحو نوعاً ما: رزان عليك شي؟
رزان عرفت أن معاه فارس عدلت عبايتها وتغطت بلفتها وجلست في مكان صاد: تفضلو
فارس جلس وسند راسه للجدار وجلس جنبه فيصل ...
دانا: خوفتوني وش فيكم تأخرتو "أنتبهت للزقه حق المغدي في يد فارس شهقت: وش فيك فارس
فيصل يقلد غلطتها في الراء: وش فيك فاارس "رجع صوته طبيعي: عاد أنتي خليتي في الرجال عقل طاح علي ووديته المستشفى قالو لي يشتكي من أرق أكيد كل يوم يسهر معاك
فارس"آآخ بس ياليتني أسهر معاها كان ماصار فيني هاللي صار: خلاص فيصل لاتخوفها مافيني إلا العافيه
فيصل: ياعينـي حتى مو راضي أقول لها عن سواياها فيه كأنه بنت تفكير وأرق وسوء تغديه أكيد يجلس يأكلك وينسى حاله
فارس: ههه أبو نصور خلاص مافيني شي
فيصل يتطنز: أيه حمار ماشاء الله عليك
رزان تتحمد بالسلامه لفارس: الحمد لله ع السلامه أبو جاد
فارس: الله يسلمك أم ناصر أسمحي لي ما أنتبهت لك
رزان: شدعوه معذور
فيصل: يلا رزان نركب ؟
رزان قامت: يلا دانينو تآمريني بشيء؟
دانا وهي تأشر لها خلي جوالك جنبك: سلامتك ياقلبي
فيصل: ومافي تطلعون من البيت أنت بكره ماوراك دوام وأنتي بعد وأثنينكم تعبانين أرتحاو في البيت "طلع وهو يهددهم: ياويلكم لو طلعتو وأنتو تعبانين
مرت دقايق صمت وصوت دقات الساعه يتعالى في أركان المجلس .. ع غير العاده بدأت بالكلام دانا: كيفك الحين
فارس أنبسط عشان دانا بدأت بالكلام معه: بخير الحمد لله إذا كنتي راضيه علي
دانا حست أنه بيرجع يفتح الموضوع قالت تحسم الموضوع: أنت تعبان لازم ترتاح
فارس: وقسسم وقسسم يادانا ماراح أرتاح إلا إذا قلت اللي في قلبي
دانا رفعت راسها تنتظره يتكلم وكانت نظراتها بمعنى (تفضل) ...
فارس: يادانا أنتي ملكتي قلبي وروحي وكل كياني أنا لك مقدر أعيش بدونك .. يومي بدونك يمر علي وكأنه سنه .. بس أنا مدري وش فيني عصبي ما أعرف أوزن كلامي لمن أعصب ولا أتحكم في تصرفاتي .. والله الكلام اللي طلع مو عن شك ولا شي بس لأني كنت معصب "ناظر دانا"
دانا بكت وهي تتذكر كلامه وقالت: بعرف بس شاللي جاب هالأفكار في راسك ليــــــه يافارس تدري أن عصبيتك طعنتني في الصميم مو قادره أستوعب أن هالكلام طلع من الأنسان اللي حبيته ويمكن أني أظل معاه طول حياتي
فارس قال يجاوبها وهو متضايق لكلامها: سمعتك تكلمين راشد وأنا برا أنتظرك حسيتها إهانه لي وقتها ماعرفت أتحكم في أعصابي سامحيني يالغاليه سامحيني
دانا: عشاني كلمت راشد !! أنت ماتعرف أن راشد أعامله مثل أخوي وعندي شغل معاه فشي طبيعي أني بكلمه ولاحظ أني من البدايه ماخبيت عليك قلت لك أن راشد وكل أولاد خلاتي مثل أخواني ما أتغطى منهم تعرف هالشي أو لأ ؟
فارس: أيوه عارف بس يادانا مشكلتي العصبيه مدري ليه أنا عصبي
دانا: وتعرف أن هالعصبيه ممكن تفرقنا وتخسرنا ولدنا !!
فارس: صدقيني راح أحاول بقد ماعندي أني أترك عني العصبيه عشانك بس
دانا: ..................
فارس بعد سكوت دانا الطويل سألها: دانا مسامحتني؟
دانا رجعت تبكي وهي مغطيه وجهها قرب منها فارس وضمها وهو يمسح ع ظهرها: دموعك غاليه يالغاليه , قولي لي دانا شالعيوب اللي فيني كيف تبيني أصير عشان ترصين عني؟! "دانا كانت ساكته وتبكي"
فارس: يعني تبيني أتعب ؟!
دانا هزت راسها بلأ ...
فارس: مسحي دموعك وأرفعي راسك بشوفك
دانا رفعت راسها ووجهها عليه آثار البكي ومصفر من النزيف وعيونها حمراء بس كل هذا ماكان خافي جمالها ...
فارس: تكلمي دانا أبي أسمع صوتك
دانا وهي تبكي: بقول شي
فارس: ياقلبي بكل رحابة صدر قولي كل اللي تبي تقوليه حتى لو تسبيني عادي
دانا رفعت راسها وقالت بهدوء: أنت طيوب وحبوب وعمري مابشوف أنسان مثلك بس عصبـــي وماتتفاهم إذا عصبت وتخوف "وردت تبكي"
فارس حط راسها ع صدره بحنيه: يعني تبيني أترك عني العصبيه وأتفاهم معك وأصير أليف ؟
دانا أبتسمت ع كلمة أليف بس فيصل ما أنتبه لها لأن راسها ع صدره هزت راسها بأيوه ...
فارس: ماطلبتي شي يالغاليه , كلمي شنو بعد اللي تبيني أغيره من سلبياتي؟
دانا سوت حركه طفوليه بريئه: مـدري
فارس: ع قلبي , طيب الحين جا دوري بقول لك شي
دانا: قول
فارس: أنتي قمر ولا عمري بلقى مثلك بس يبي لك عقاب يالضالمه شهر و5 أيام ما أشوفك
دانا: أنت بعد زعلتني وتعبت نفسيتي ونفسية البيبي
فارس باس راسها: آسف وقسم آسف ياحبيبتي أوعدك وعد أني أترك عني العصبيه وأحطك في عيوني أنتي والبيبي بعد آمريني وش تبين
دانا..طاب خاطري نوعاً ما من كلام فارس بس اللي طيب خاطري أكثر شي أنه قال لي آسف الكل يقول أنه مستحيل يقول آسف وأنا بعد لاحظت هالشي أول مره أسمعه يعتذر بهالطريقه ...
فارس: صافي ياعسل ؟
دانا: بتترك العصبيه عشان منو ؟
فارس: عشانك وعشان أولادنا في المستقبل وأهلي وكل حبايبي
دانا: وعشان نفسك بعد
فارس يأيدها: وعشان نفسي بعد
دانا ضمته وهي تبكي: وربي أحبك يادب
فارس ضمها أكثر بحب: وأنا أموت فاللي تحبني
من الصباح راحت دانا تسلم ع الكل وهم يفطرون وقالت لهم أنها بتروح شقتها ...
رزان وهي توصلها للباب: يعني أتطمن رجعت المياه لمجاريها ؟
دانا ببتسامه: تطمني
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
]]بعد 6شهور[[ ...
دانا في الشهر التاسع هي مع رزان وكل وحد بالموت تمشي ودبتها قدامها .. كانت دانا راكبه غرفة ملاك وطوالي جلست جنبها وملاك ماحست لها ...
دانا لا إرادي عطت ملاك كفففففففففف خلاها تنتبه للي حولها , دانا صرخت: شنو هذا
ملاك بكت: وليه تضربيني
دانا: تبين لي أصفق لك أمي ربتنا كلنا من كبيرنا لصغيرنا لا أنا ولا عهد ومها ولا حتى غلا أنحرفو وكلمو شباب ع آخر عمرنا تطلع لنا وحده تكلم شباب !!
ملاك: ماحد له دخل فيني
دانا: أنتي قلتي محد له دخل فيك لكن مالي شغل فيك وعسى بابا وفيصل يذبحونك لكن أنا ماراح أتدخل أوكي
عهد اللي توها عروس دخلت تسلم ع ملاك: هلا ملوك حبيبتي
ملاك: أففف وش تبووووون
مها دخلت ع صوت صراخ ملاك: وش هالغرور أختك جايه من شقتها وزوجها ينتظرها بس عشان تسلم عليك تعاملينها بهالطريقه ؟! عهد بالذات مفترض أنك تحترمينها تسولف معاك وتجلس معاك ومعامله ولا أحلى تعاملك وش تبين أكثر .. لو بتصارخين علينا أنا ودانا يمكن أعذرك بس عهد الهادئه مالك عذر
ملاك: طعووو عني كلكم ما أبيكم
عهد ومها نزلو وهم معصبين في ملاك ...
فيصل: مهوي تعالي غيري لولدك
مها: جيبه يعلني أشوفك تغير لولدك
رزان: وأنت ماتحمله أبد
فيصل: صغير أخاف عليه إذا حملته يتوجع ولا شي
مها: بنشوف إذا ماحملت ولدك
فيصل: ههههههه طيب أسامه يحمله ؟
مها: أكيد
نزلت ملاك وخواتها يناظرونها بعتب زعلانين منها ...
فيصل: ملاك عطيني لابتوبك لحظه .. دانا جيبي الفلاش اللي عطاك وياها فارس
دانا: غريبه عندي فلاشين مدري الفلاش الثانيه حق شنو
فيصل: عادي عطيني وياهم ثنتينهم
دانا: تفضل
فيصل: ملاك جيبي لي الماوس ما أحب أتعامل مع الماوس حق الاب
ملاك: طيب
فيصل: لا حول لوعو كبدي صاحباتك بسجل خروجك طيب
ملاك نطت بسرعه وقفلت المحادثات وسجلت خروج من المسن: خد راحتك
فيصل فتح الفلاش ومسك الماوس بقوه لدرجة أنها تكسرت في يده ودخل المجلس ونادى ملاك ...
ملاك بخوف: هلا فيصل
فيصل وهو كعادته يحاول يكون هادئ: شنو هذا ؟
ملاك: فيصل أنت فاهم غلـ....
فيصل: هذي نهاية الثقه هذي المكافئه حق الابتوب الجديد والطلبات اللي تطلبينها والكل يقول لك لبيك ومن عيوني
ملاك سكتت ودموعها تطيح ...
فيصل: واللـــــــه ياملاك بأمكاني أقول لأبوي عن بلاويك وإذا تبين أمي
ملاك وهي تبكي: لا فيصل خلاص والله والله ماعاد أكلم شباب ولا عاد ............
فيصل: ماني جبان ولا غشيم بهالسوالف وأعتقدك تعرفين النت أكثر مني .. الشباب يتباهووون ويتنافسووون بعدد البنات اللي يكلمونهم , يرضيك يوم من الأيام حد يقول بنت ناصر الـ***** تكلم شاب في مابيقولون ملاك لكن بيقولون بنت الـ***** , حتى أولادي وأولاد أختك بتأثرين ع سمعتهم .. هذا اللي عرفته عنك الله يستر من اللي ما أعرفه
ملاك: صدقني فيصل
فيصل: ولك عين تتكلمين !! وقسسسم ياملاك أني مو غافل عنك وهذا هو الابتوب عندك ماباخده بس أعرفي أنك طحتي من عيني مو ملاك المؤدبه اللي كنت منخدع فيها
ملاك: أوعدك أني أثبت لك العكس
فيصل: والله والله أنك مابتاخدبن راحتك زي قبل حتى أسرار صديقاتك باشاركك فيها لأنك الظاهر مو وجه الواحد يعطيك ثقه و ع فكره ترى الابتوب يسجل كللللللل شي تسوينه فيه وحتى الجوال وبشوف أنا "طلع الصاله"
فيصل بتنهيده: وين رزان ؟
عهد: في دورة المياه
فيصل عرف أنها أستفرغت كل اللي في بطنها كالعاده: بعد
مها: لا يفوتك دانوه شافتها ووراها
فيصل: يااااااربي متى يولدون بس ع قلبي يتعبون كثير
مها: عشان تحس لقيمة أمي
فيصل: ماقصرت الغاليه , يلا بروح أشوفهم
مها: أنتبه لا تكلملها أنت وتستفرغ لنا وراهم
فيصل: هههههه تعودت ع هالمناظر "مشى لدورة المياه دعم كتفه في كتف ملاك ناظرها بستخفاف وكمل طريقه .. دخل المجلس ناظرهم وهم جالسين ع الكنب وأرقابهم منحنيه من التعب"
فضيله وهي جايبه لهم العصير: الله يقومكم بالسلامه ياربي
رزان شافت فيصل وبكت: خلاص تعبت مو قادره متى ياربي بولد
فضيله: ياحبيبتي إن شاء الله بتولدون بالسلامه
دانا: زهقت كيف اللي يقولون يحملون 10أشهر
فيصل: إذا ولدت وحده قبل الثانيه ؟
رزان: تكفوون إذا دانوه ولدت قبلي لاتقولون لي بتحطم
دانا: وأنا بعد إذا ولدت رزانو قبلي لاتقولون لي
رزان: اللي باط كبدي أن شكلنا كذا في زواج عهود وفهود ماقمنا ولا سوينا شي حالنا حال العجايز
دانا: اللي باط كبدي أكثر اللي يقولون لنا قومو أرقصو شلون نرقص يبونا بدل مانهز خصر نهز كرووووش
فيصل: ههههه والله مو بس أنتو اللي عانيتو حتى أنا طول الوقت يدي ع قلبي خايف لا ترقصون ولا تتعبون
فضيله: أي والله حسيت أنك معانا كل شوي تتصل لاترقصون هااا وتسألني أخبارهم
مها اللي توها وصلت: يلا هانت إن شاء الله يولدون بالسلامه "في نفس الوقت رزان أستأذنت وراحت شقتها ودانا مرها فارس والباقي جلسو يسولفون"
فيصل: تخيلي رحت لرزان الصاله ليلة الزواج بوديها تسلم ع أخوها في شقته وتزفه عطتني هديتي قبل نوصل وما رحنا
مها: ههههه الله يعينها ناس كثير ويا الحمل يصير عندهم أستفراغ بزياده
فيصل: مو قادر حتى الدوام مو قادر أداوم طول الوقت بالي مشغول وأحاتي
مها: الله يعين رزون طلع حملها متعب مثل أمها "ناظرت عهد: الله يستر عليك أنتي
عهد: لالالا لاتقولين إن شاء الله سهاله
فضيله: ترى ينعدون من بعض دانا ماشاء الله تتعب بس ماتستفرغ بس إذا أستفرغت رزون قدامها ماتقدر تشاركها وجدانياً
فيصل: الله يعين يلا أستأذن بروح أشوف رزون
الكل: أذنك معك
فيصل: لاتنسوون عهود سلمي لي ع فهد وأنتي مهوي سلمي لي ع أسامه "راح للصغنون: ياقلب خاااله إن شاء الله مرتي تجيب واحد يشبهه
مها: ههههه إن شاء الله بس مو دلوع ويسهركم طول الليل مثله عاد أنا حالتي صعبه معاهم ينام لي واحد ويصحى الثاني , دانيال يبكي أصبر وأسهر معاه لين ماينام بس ريانوه يفهم من يصحى وأنا بنام طوالي أقوله ينام أو ينزل تحت
فيصل: ههههههههه زين ريانوه كبر يتصرف "كمل سوالف وركب شقتهم لقى رزان ممدده ع الكنبه"
رزان: هلا والله
فيصل راح باسها: هلا وغلا صرتي أحسن؟
رزان وهي تعتدل في جلستها وتجلس جلسة الحوامل المعتاده بطنها قدامها وظهرها مسنود للكنبه وصدرها يرتفع وينزل وهي تتنفس: الحمد لله"ضربت فيصل ع فخده وقام ركض وجاب السله لعندها وأستفرغت كل اللي في بطنها"
فيصل وهو يساعدها وهي طالعه من دورة المياه: صحه صحه حبيبتي
رزان بكت: وش أسوي ياربي ولا شي يضل في بطني
فيصل حط يده ع صدرها يهدأها: ماعليه غناتي هانت نهاية الشهر إن شاء الله نشيل البيبي بين يدينا , ليه ما أرتحتي ع السرير
رزان نزلت راسها: ما أعرف أركب السرير وأنت مو معي
فيصل وهو يتذكر: أووووووه حبيبي سامحيني وقسسم نسيت "حملها وركبها ع سريرهم العالي وجلس جنبها يهدأها"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
الساعه 11:12م في الممشى ع الكورنيش // كانو دانا وفارس يمشوون عشان دانا قربت ولادتها ...
دانا: شعور حلوو أني أقدر أجيب توئم بس يلا ماربي كاتب عمر للثاني
فارس: الحمد لله ع كل حال , أنا خفت أني أفقدكم بس ربك كريم إن شاء الله هالشي فيه خير لنا
دانا: ع الله أولد بالسلامه , مدري كيف بداية حملي تعب وفي السابع نزلت الجنين اللي مات في بطني
فارس: يلا هانت إن شاء الله الخير في اللي بقى
دانا: إن شاء "مرت قطه جنب رجلينها وصرخت: يمآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
فارس: يااربي دانا لاتروعين نفسك غلاي
دانا جلست ع الكرسي: بطني فارس
فارس جلس جنبها وهو خايف عليها من الروعه: أشربي مويه لا تروعين نفسك
دانا شربت المويه: صدقني فارس مو طبيعي الألم
فارس وهو يضحك: يعني بتولدين قومي قومي "ركبو السياره ودانا تصارخ"
دانا بصراخ: يااااااااااااااااويلي يااااااااربــــــي آآآه
فارس: ماعليه ماعليه غناتي أهدأي قربنا نوصل أهدي مو عارف أمسك الدركسون
دانا تسولف إذا راح عنها الألم وإذا رجع جا تصرخ في نص السالفه ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

ربي أراد وولدت رزان الليل ودانا يوم ثاني الصباح يعني ناصر صار أكبر من جاد بيوم .. بعد شهر رزان ركبت شقتها وصارت تنزل وقت جية الحريم // الساعه 11:30م بعد ماطلعو الحريم ورزان حدها متضايقه أستأذنت وركبت وناصر الصغنون مع فضيله والبنات تحت ...
فيصل دخل ورزان مفزعه الدنيا: أووووب أووووب من مزعل أم نصور
رزان: أهئ أهئ تخيل فيصل
فيصل: شنو غناتي وش صاير ؟
رزان: تخيل أهئ أهئ أنا أنا
فيصل: وش فيييييييييك حبيبتي تكلمي
رزان: تخيل أهئ أنا حا أهئ مل
فيصل شق الحلق وضمها: ياااااااااااااابعدي والله أم نصور فديتك مبروووك
رزان بعدت عنه وهي معصبه: أهئ شنو اللي أهئ مبرووك أنا ماصدقت أولد ع كل هالتعب اللي تعبته أرد أحمل
فيصل: أستغفر الله اللهم لا أعتراض , هذي كتبة ربك حبيبتي "قال بمرح: وش عليييييييك تونا صغااار جيبي هذا وبعد عشره مثله ونربيهم أحسن تربيه
رزان قامت عنه وهي معصبه ضربته ع صدره بخفه: أبيك عون صرت فرعون
فيصل راح جنبها: ياااربي رزانوه لاتفكرين هالتفكير هالشي بيد الله ناس يتمنون أولاد ربي مو كاتب لهم أحنا تجينا النعمه لعندنا ونرفسها ؟
رزان: .....................
فيصل: أنا بساعدك وعد بس لاتعيدين هالكلام تزعليني منك
رزان: مو القصد بس تمنيت أرتاح بعد ما أجيب ناصر
فيصل: الحمد لله أنتي قمتي لي بالسلامه وناصر قرة عيننا بطلعته سالم وأخوه إن شاء الله في الطريق , الحمد لله حالنا ميسور ونقدر نصرف ع عشره أولاد والله يعطينا العافيه ونربيهم أحسن تربيه
رزان هزت راسها تأيد كلامه وقامت فسخت البلوزه المفتوحه لأنها كانت تحت ومثل ماتعرفون لازم يكون لبسها محتشم , ظلت عليها بلوزتها نزلت راسها تعدلها ماأنتبهت لنفسها إلا فووووق في الهواء ...
فيصل وهي يركض بها: تعيدين هالكلام أرميك من الشباك
رزان وهي تضحك: فصآااااالووو يلا عاااد نزلني
فيصل: دوري لك حد يفكك مني ماراح أنزلك
رزان وهي تعلق يدينها في رقبته طاحت مساكتها وأتناثر شعرها وصار يتحرك يمين ويسار وفيصل يركض بها لقتها حجه قالت: طيب بس بلم شعري
فيصل رفعها فووووق وهي متعلقه في رقبته تصارخ: فصالوووو يادبدوب البيبي
فيصل نزلها وهو يضحك ضرب ع راسه: صح البيبي نسيييييييييته , بس تصدقين أنك ذكيه لقيتي لك حد يفكك مني
رزان مسحت ع بطنها وهي سانده راسها ع كتف فيصل: الله لايحرمني منكم أنت ونصور والبيبي
فيصل: ولا يحرمنا منك "قال وهو مبتسم: تصدقين مسرع ماكونا عائله
رزان ضربته: هههههه دب كله منك
فيصل: وأنتي بعد منك محد قال لك تصيرين حلووه
رزان: تخيل فيصل بولد ونصور مابعد يكمل السنه بيصير عمر 10شهور
فيصل: يسوون عصابه جاد ولد دانا ودانيال ولد مها ونصور وعبد العزيز .. لا إله إلا الله عصااابه
رزان: ماشاء الله , بس مين يطلع عبد العزيز لايكون عهد حامل وأنا ماعندي خبر؟
فيصل: لالالا عهد تعبانه ماشكلها حامل شكلها معاها الـ*****
رزان: أيه صح معاها "ضربته بمزح: وأنت يادب وش عرفك ؟
فيصل: ههههه مدري أشوفها مسكينه تعبانه وفيها مناكير
رزان: ياخطييييييييييير طيب ومين يطلع عبد العزيز
فيصل مسح ع بطنها: هذا هو عبد العزيز
رزان: أممممـ حلوو ع أسم بابا وإذا بنت ؟
فيصل: أمممممـ فكري معاي
رزان: ورد
فيصل: بل وش هالكرم ورد ورده وحده تكفي
رزان: أنتهت موضة الورده الحين موضة الورد
فيصل: ههههههه خلاص حلوو
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

~>ليست النهآيه ولكن ..

لي عوده مع نهاية كل بطل من أبطالنا ...
.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

النهــــــــــــــآآيهـ // مابعد النهايهـ ..
*نبدأ بفضيله .. الأم الحنونه المتفاهمه مع أولادها وعلاقتها الحلوه مع طالباتها اللي كانت السبب في نجاح بنت ورغبتها في الدراسه وقامت بدور الأم والعمه والخاله في حياة رزان بعد فقدها لأمها بصراحه أمنيه أن كل أم تصير صديقه لبنتها مثلها ...
.
.
فضيله: أحيي كل بنت تنمي مواهبها .. وتكون طموحه ومخططه لمستقبلها .. وترضي ربها ووالدينها .. وتكون عنصر فعال في المجتمع .. وتصل إلى القمه بمجهودها وترفتع راس أهلها وكل اللي يعزونها ويتمنون لها الخير .. وتبني لها مسكن لآخرتها وماتفكر فقط في الدنيا .. وماتكون مثل ريشه وين مايجيها الهواء يطيرها ...
..
فضيله وهي تناظر عهد اللي لابسه بلوزه علاقي ع الرقبه وفوقها جاكيت صوفي مفتوح ودبتها قدامها .. قالت: عهوووود أنتي تتدفين وولدنا لأ وش هالغش
ريهام بتأييد وهي تسكر جاكيتها: صح عهود دفي ولدنا
عهد وهي تبتسم: ماحب تبين دبتي أحس شكلي غلط
عبد العزيز وهو راجع من برا وسمع جملتها الأخيره: تولدين بالسلامه يابابا "أشر ع اصناديق الفواكه اللي وداهم المطبخ: هذا أفكادو وسفرجل نادرين الوجود دورتهم دواره بس عشانهم زينين للحوامل عاد ما أوصيك أكلي منه
عهد: تسلم ياخالي الله لا يخلينا منك
ناصر دخل بعد عبد العزيز بفتره ومعاه صناديق سفرجل وأفكادو أشر عليهم: هذول أكلي منهم ياعهد تراهم زينين
الكل: هههههههههههههههههه
ناصر ؟؟؟: وش فيكم ؟
ريهام: خلاص أرحمونا بنخصص ثلاجه للسفرجل والأفكادو كلكم ماتجون من برا إلا مع كراتين ترى مو لصالحكم عهود تصير دبه !!
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*مها وأسامه حياتهم ولا أحلى مع ريان ودانيال رغم عصبية أسامه لكن مها بطريقتها قدرت تتفاهم مع أسامه وتخفف من عصبيته ...
.
.
مها: كلن له طبعه .. وأسامه حبيبي وأبو أولادي أحبه بكل أطباعه .. من رايي العصبيه تتعالج بالهدوء .. أحياناً لمن أسكت أو أقول جزاك الله خير أسامه يقول لي آسف ولو أنه ناذراً مايعتذر إذا كان معصب لكن كسبته بذكائي .. بعكس لمن أتهاوش معه أفتح باب مسكر وأنا تتعب نفسيته وهو تتعب نفسيته ...
أسامه: شسوي بعد جابت راسي وأدبتني .. أحبــــــــــــــها ربي لايحرمني منها ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*فيصل ورزان -->>لاتعليق // أمزح بقول .. حبو بعض من لمن كانو صغار وحققو حلمهم وتزوجو .. فيصل اللي كانت رزان بالنسبه له كل حياته وقف معاها في موت أمها وواسها وبين لها أن الله مثل ماياخد يعطي وساعدها في تعبها لمن حلمت بناصر وورد .. ورزان حبها لفيصل مايقل عن حب فيصل لها تحبه وتعشقه وتخدمه بعيونها .. واليوم فيصل ورزان يعيشون الحياه بحلوها ومرها مع بعض وماليين عليهم حياتهم ناصر وورد ...
.
.
رزان: بوجود فيصل طعم حياتي يكون حلو .. والمشاكل يصير لها طعم ثاني .. وكل مشكله نحلها مع بعض ويكبر حبنا رغم كل المشاكل ومصاعب الحياه .. رغم وفاة خالتي وأمي الله يرحمهم قدام عيوني لكني لقيت الشخص اللي يحافظ علي ويحميني ويفديني بروحه .. صرت ما أبخل عليه بشي أساعده وأخدمه بعيوني بدون لا يتكلم أحس له وأنفذ كل طلباته ...
فيصل: يارزون ياحبيبتي شعور متبادل .. أنا ورزان قلبين في نبض واحد .. نكمل بعض .. ما أتخيل حياتي بدونها ربي لا يحرمني منها ...
...
رزان: فيصصصصصصل تعال
فيصل وهو جاي لها: هلا
رزان: وأنت يعني ما تعرف تمسك واحد من أولادك أقلاً بس وأنا أشتغل
فيصل وهو منزل راسه: شسوي ما أقدر أشوفك في النهار وبذات في رمضان
رزان: أقوووول خد بنتك وروح أنا وحده أرضع ومو ناقصه أصوم شهرين كفاره
فيصل لف شاف رزان ترفع شعرها قال وهو منزل راسه عشان لايصير شي لايحمد عقباه: اللهم أني صائم اللهم أني صائم
فضيله قالت لفيصل اللي قريب يصدمها وهو نازل من السلم: فيصل فيصل درينا أنك صائم قوم بس حرك نفسك نادي رزان
فيصل: يماا عاد فهمي معاناتي لو أركب لها مابنزل لكم
فضيله أنحرجت ضربت فيصل: أعقل هاااا "نادت نصور الصغنون: نصووووري عمري
ناصر الصغنون وهو يركض وضحكاته تملي المكان هرب عنها ...
ناصر أبو فيصل ع باله أن فضيله تناديه قال ببراءه: نعم حياتي
فيصل يناظر خواته اللي توهم جالسين: هههههههههههههههههههه طلع رومنسي الوالد
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*دانا وفارس .. حبيت أحيركم في البدايه مع دانا وميولها لراشد مدري بس حسيت أن البنت تتأثر باللي حولها ودانا كان أخوها يحب بنت خالها وأختها تحب ولد خالها فكانت تشوف قدامها ولد خالتها وكان تخمين من طفله اللي هي غلا إن راشد راح ياخد دانا .. لكن الحياه قسمه ونصيب ودانا خدت فارس ورغم كل المشاكل اللي صارت في البدايه لكن حبهم كان أقوى من كل شي والمشكله الأخيره كانت سبب في هدوء فارس من بعد عصبيته بمعنى أصح رب ضارةً نافعه .. ولا زالو دانا وفارس يعيشون الحياه بمرها وحلوها سوا ومالي عليهم حياتهم ولدهم الوحيد جاد .. وعلاقتة دانا ببنت خالها رزان اللي حتى في الحمل والولاده الأولى لرزان وافقتها فيهاا وعسى الله لايفرقهم ...
.
.
دانا: حليت مشكلتي ياقاتل يامقتول أنا حلفت قلت لو ما أخلي فرووس يترك عنه هالعصبيه ما أكون دانا .. الحمد لله أمنيتي تحققت وفارس هدأ كثيييييييير بعكس أول ماتزوجنا .. صحيح عانيت من عصبية فارس والمشاكل اللي صارت لكن ربي جعل لي بعد عسر يسر والحمد لله ...
فارس: أنا فارس يجيبون راسي .. لكن أشهد أن الغاليه غيرتني حتى ناس يقولو لي مسحور خخخ .. صرت بااااارد ومتفاهم والكل لاحض .. يلا محلاها كل واحد يكمل الثاني .. عسى الله لايفرقنا ...
...
دانا وهي تصارخ ع جاد المتعلق في رجلينها: جاااااااااااااااااااااااد
فارس اللي توه راجع من الدوام: خير خير هالصراخ
دانا: مابقى شي ماحاسه لي مو عارفه أسوي شي
فارس: طيب ليه مانزلتي تحت يساعدونك عليه ؟
دانا: كنت تحت بس خالك جا وجلس في المطبخ وماعرفت أشتغل ركبت أكمل شغلي
فارس أخد جاد: ماعليه حبيبتي أنا راح آخده بطلع معاه الحديقه لين مايأذن
دانا وهي تمسح العرق اللي في جبين فارس: ماتقصر , إذا تعبان خليه
جاد: لالالا ألوح نينه مع بابا
فارس"قرص جاد في خده": يلا مابقى شي ع الأذان بنزل معاه شوي
دانا اللي نست المفاجئه من حوسة جاد: تيب ننتظركم "وهي تغط ع كلمة ننتظركم"
فارس: ليه بتنتظريني تحت ؟
دانا: لا هنا أنا و "مسحت ع بطنها"
فارس والفرحه مو سايعته: يعني يعني دانا أنتي حامل ؟
دانا هزت راسه وهي تشوفه مبسوط ...
فارس: يعني راح يصير عند جاد أخو وأنا بصير أبو مره ثانيه ؟
دانا: ههههه أيه وش فيك فارس ؟
فارس ضمها: عسى ربي يخليكم لي ولا يحرمني منكم
دانا بعدت عنه: فروووس أنا صايمه الليله بنحتفل
فارس: هههههههههههههه "وطلع مع جاد وهو ماوده يطلع"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*عهد وفهد .. عهد اللي حبت فهد في مراهقتها رغم أنه قدام عينها من أيام طفولتها .. وع حلم برئ تزوجو وكانت شخصياتهم متقاربه من بعض الهدوء والخدود الحمرا هع .. لكن مع بعض يعيشون حياتهم ع عكس مايشوفون الناس لأنهم مايبينون مشاعرهم ويحلون مشاكلهم بينهم وحتى لمن حملت عهد ببنتهم مريم مادرو الأهل إلا بالصدفه ومع كذا فحياتهم لها طعم خاص ويعيشون حياتهم بهدوئهم ورومنسيتهم وماليه عليهم حياتهم بنوتتهم اللي جت متأخره وأنتظروها كثير وسموها ع أسم المرحومه مريم ...
عهد: يمكن الكل تعود علي هادئه ومالي دور كثير .. لكني عايشه حياتي مع فهودي عسى ربي يخليه لي .. وماشيه ع قانون أستعينو ع أموركم بالكتمان .. هو الكتمان حلوو بس أحياناً يتعب النفسيه .. لكن إذا حياتي ودنيتي كلها يشاركني همومي فما أحس له داعي حد ثاني يعرف أني متضايقه بذات ع سالفة تأخري في الحمل .. يلا بالكتمان أنحلت المشكله ولا حد درى والحمد لله ...
فهد: أنا وعهد مطبقين قانون كتمان أسرارنا عن الناس .. والحمد لله تعلمت أني أحل مشاكلي بروحي بذات لمن توفت أمي وكبرت المسؤليه علي .. يمكن قبل كان عندي هموم وأشياء أحاتيها وللحين لكن الله كريم  وهذا حال الدنيا .. لكن لمن أحس أحد يفهمني ويشاركني هموممي وينحط ع الجرح يبرى أعيش حياتي لحظه بلحظه .. وتتم الحياه في عيوني بطعم متلون ونعيشها بكل ألونها .. عسانا مانعدم أغلى أحبابنا ...
...
فهد وهو يناظر عهد: الحمد لله ع السلامه
عهد وهي لسه تهلوس: أنا ولدت ؟
فهد: أيه حبيبتي ولدتي جبتي لنا مريومه
عهد ناظرت أركان الغرفه: تيب أبي أشوفها
فهد: شفتها تهبل صغنونه الحين هي في الحضانه "أتصل لهم يجيبون مريم وأبتسم لمن دخلت السستر تدف السرير"
عهد ناظرت فهد وردت ناظرت مريم: فهد هذي بنتي ؟
فهد: أيوه ياعيون فهد , قمر مثلك
عهد: عسى ربي يخليكم لي
فهد: ويخليك لنا
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*مرام .. اللي سافرت للخارج برغم كذا كانت محافظه ع نفسها وتعرف كيف تتعامل مع الناس في دراستها وبرا .. يمكن ناس كثيرين ينتقدون اللي يدرسون بالخارج بس البنت اللي تحافظ ع نفسها سواء في بلدها أو في الخارج .. المفاجئه أنها نزلت المملكه وتقدم لها واحد من أصحاب عمها كان سفير سعودي محترم .. ووافقت عليه وتزوجو ...
...
مرام..صدمتي محد يتوقعها لمن تقدم لي يونس بغيت أتغطى من الفشله .. لأن صار لي موقف معاه أول سنه لي بالجامعه كانت بلكونة غرفتي التبديل زجاجها عاكس وهو يشوفني وبما أنه محترم قال لي (أسمحي لي بس ترى زجاج غرفتك التبديل عاكس) كنت أبي أختفي ولا ماشافني إلا واحد من البلد وصديق عمي !! يوم تقدم لي صدمــــه ...
يونس وهو يناظر مرام: سرحانه في شنو ؟
مرام: هههههههه تذكرت أول موقف جمعنا
يونس: هههه الحمد لله أني أنا اللي شفتك لو واحد من البريطانيين كان أنبسط لهالمواقف
مرام: اللي يشوفك ما أنبسطت عارفتك زين يوم شبعت من المناظر قلت لي
يونس: ههههههه حرام عليك إن بعض الظن إثم
مع السوالف تغير الموضوع , مرام: باط جبدي الثاني اللي في بطني
يونس أبتسم: بس شعور حلو أن يكون عندنا توئم
مرام: أبي أجهز كل مره مانشوف إلا واحد منهم اللي هو ولد والثاني شنو ولد ولا بنت لهدرجه يستحي مدري تستحي مايبونا نشوفهم
يونس: تدرين أنا أتمنى أنها بنت عشان تروح هي وأخوها بعثه
مرام: هههههههههههههه ماشاء الله من الحين مخطط لمستقبلهم !!
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

*ملاك .. حبيت أنبه ع نقطه أن أحياناً الأهل يغفلون عن البنت في فترة مراهقتها بدون قصد فممكن أنها تنحرف أو تتأثر بصديقاتها .. لكن الحمد لله أهلها أنتبهو لها وهي ع وشك أنها تنحرف فقدرو يتداركون الوضع ويحلون المشكله .. وقريب راح تصير ملاك عروس ع واحد ماتتوقعوه أو يمكن توقعتوه (وائل) ...
.
.
ملاك: مدري شاللي خلاني أروح بهالطريق .. لكن أحس النت يجدب لأشياء غصب عني حتى لو كنت حاطه لي خطوط حمراء ما أتعداها .. لكن الشيطان شاطر شوي شوي ماصحيت لنفسي إلا لمن نبهوني أغلى ماعندي عسى ربي لايحرمني منهم .. نصيحتي أن هالأشياء بتكون مجرد تسليه ودقايق ننبسط فيها وتعدي ممكن أننا ننسها أو نذكرها وننبسط منها أو نتضايق لذكرها .. لكن اللي مثلي راح يكون هالشي عبره له إذا حصل .. تمنيت أموووت مليون مره لمن حسي بالغلط اللي أسويه .. ولليوم وأنا ألوم نفسي ...
...
ملاك..كنت جالسه في غرفتي وحدي متضايقه صحيح أني تركت عني كل هالخرابيط لكن يظل لها أثر سيء يمكن أثبت لأمي وخواتي أني تغيرت .. لكن أخوي فيصل بكره ملكتي وهو للحين ماجا لي يشوفني يسلم علي ببرود .. خايفه أن أخوي لسه شايل بخاطره علي وينظر لي ع أني أنسانه منحرفه ووين ماجاها الهواء يطيرها ...
فيصل فتح باب غرفة ملاك بهدوووء لقاها منسدحه ع السرير ع باله نايمه لف بيسكر الباب نادته ...
ملاك بصوت مغبون: فيصـــــــــل
فيصل: هلا ملوك
ملاك..من زمان ماسمعت أخو يناديني ملوك لا شعوري رحت ضميته هذا أخوي الوحيد أبيه يرضى عني وفكرته تتغير عني ...
فيصل المستغرب من ردة فعل ملاك: ملوك حبيبتي وش فيك ؟
ملاك لاحياة لمن تنادي كل ماتكلم تتمسك فيه أكثر ولا هي راضيه يبعد عنها كانت تردد كلمات فيصل مايفهمها ...
بعد نص ساعه وفيصل يحاول يهدأ ملاك ويفهم منها السالفه وهي تبكي , فيصل رفع راسها عن كتفه: ملوك روحي دورة المياه غسلي وجهك وأهدي وتعالي فهميني وش صاير لك
ملاك هزت راسها وسوت اللي قال لها عليه فيصل .. رجعت وبيدها إكلينكس وتمسح دموعها اللي تطيح ع خدها لا إرادي ...
فيصل: ملوووووووك خوفتيني وش صاير
ملاك وهي تشهق في البكي: فيصل أنا آسفه
فيصل: ع شنو ؟ !!
ملاك: عارفه أنك شايل في قلبك علي وودك ربي ياخد روحي ويفكك مني و .........
فيصل قاطعها: بل بل بل .. أنا مو حقود لهدرجه , ع شنو كل هذا ؟
ملاك نزلت راسها: عشاني كنت قبل أ................
فيصل قاطعها: أنتي قلتيها قبل , وأنتي شاللي مبكيك الحين ؟
ملاك وهي تبكي: لأني أشوفك تصد عني وتعطيني نظرات تكرهني في نفسي أكثر وإذا تناقشتو في موضوع وطرو الجانب السيء منه تناظرني .. حتى نصور وورد لمن آخدهم طوالي تجي تاخدهم مني كأنك تقول مابي هالنجسه تنجس أولادي .. وإذا طلعنا تعطي الكل إهتمام إلا أنا
فيصل وهو منصدم: أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا !!!
ملاك وهي تشهق في البكي: أيوه أنت
فيصل: ملوك وربي مو قصدي ولا فكرت أصلاً في هالأشياء
ملاك: فيصل أنا مو بزر أنا أفهم وأتأثر
فيصل: وربي ملوك مو قصدي هالشي يمكن أنتي تتوهمين عشانك حاطه في بالك هالأشياء ومتوقعتها مني وبعدين هالسالفه مو صايره الأمس أو اليوم هالسالفه مرت عليها سنوات مو غبي أنا عشان أحاسبك ع شي من سنتين أو أكثر
ملاك تأثرت من كلام فيصل وزادت في البكي ...
فيصل: عمري ياملاك ماشلت في قلبي ع وحده من خواتي , حتى لو غلطتي مجرد يتصلح سلوكك أسامحك ليه أنا أنسان وكل أنسان يغلط
ملاك: ..............................-->>قالتله عمرها تبكي ...
فيصل ضربها بمزح: ملكوووو ماعندنا عرايس يبكون
ملاك..تعجبني أبتسامة فيصل أخوي أحس لها معنى , بشرته القمحيه وعيونه العسليه واللي محلي أبتسامته الغمازه اللي في خده ع جهة اليسار وفكه اللي تفصيلته تبين كل أسنانه المرتبه .. غصب عني أبتسمت ...
فيصل اللي تعب يراضيها: هالدلوعه هذي والله مو مصدق أنك كبرتي وبتصيرين عروس طول عمرك بتضلين في عيني دلوعتنا الصغيره , إلا ملكوه طلعتي كل اللي في قلبك ولا في شي بعد شايلته في قلبك ؟
ملاك وهي تشهق: أيه بعد خواتي كلهم لمن أنخطبو جلست معاهم وسولفت لهم عن رجالهم إلا أنا
فيصل قرص خدها: والله أنك تجيبين أفكار مدري من وين , خواتك أزواجهم أصحابي بس وائل ما أختلطت معه كثير علاقتي فيه سطحيه فاللي علي أني سألت عنه مع بابا والله ماحطيت في بالي شي ملوك وش فيك ؟
ملاك ضمته: أحبك يا أحلى أخو في الدنيا
عهد دخلت وملاك ضامه فيصل قالت بطناز: لا حوووووول ملوك تبين تتعودين ع الحضون من الحين
ملاك أنحرجت وبعدت عن فيصل وراحت في تفكيرها وتوترها ومحاتاتها ع اللي راح يصير بكره ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*سيف وحنين .. يمكن بدايتهم غريبه وبذات أن سيف ماقدر يأذي حنين عشانه يحبها وهذي بالناذر تحصل للأسف شبابنا لمن تحصل لهم فرصه أنهم يختلون ببنت بجمال حنين يمكن أن الشيطان يدخل بينهم مع العلم أن (مامن رجل أختلى بمرأه إلا والشيطان ثالثهما) -->>بما معناه , وكانت مجازفه لمن قامت حنين تتواصل مع سيف ولو بالمسجات ممكن أن ولد مثل سيف يتركها لكن الحمد لله تزوجو ورغم المشاكل اللي صارت لهم إلا أنهم قدرو يتغلبون عليها ويعيشون الحياه مع بعض بكل ألوانها مع بناتهم فدك وفداء .. وبنتظار ولي العهد ...
.
.
حنين: مجازفه لمن تواصلت مع سيف بالمسجات سيف قبل الخطوبه أعتبرها لحظة طيش أو لحظة غباء مع أحترامي لنفسي .. صحيح أني ساعدته وكانت نيتي صافيه بس لو حد درى راح أروح فيها .. مدري كيف أنا سويت هالشي لليوم متفاجئه من نفسي .. كان بإمكان ولد مثل سيف أن يساعده رجال أو شيخ ياكثر الرجال الملتزمين والشيوخ .. لكن قلت هالشي عقب ماطاح الفاس في الراس مافكرت في هالشي لحظتها .. الحمد لله اللي صار صار والله جاب العواقب سليمه .. المهم عندي علاقتي الحين مع سيف وبنوتاتنا والبيبي ...
سيف: للحين مو مستوعب اللي صار .. رغم أني تواصلت مع حنين بالمسجات قبل الخطوبه لكني محترمها وأحبها وواثق أنها ماتواصلت مع حد غيري .. بس أحس أن كل شي في حياتي غريب حتى الطريقه اللي حبيت فيها حنين وتزوجتها كل شي غريب .. والمشاكل اللي صارت لنا .. الحمد لله رب العالمين ع النعمه اللي ربي عطاني وياها .. نصيحتي أن مو كل الشباب مثلي وأصابعي ماهي سوا ومو أي ولد يكلم أو يتواصل مع بنت راح يتزوجها مع أحترامي ...
...
حنين وهي تركض وراء فدك وفداء: تعااااااااااااالوووو تغدو وجعتو رااااسي
سيف اللي صحى من النوم ع صوت صراخهم: وش فيكم ؟
فداء راحت وراء حنين: أنااا ماتعبت ماما هذي فدك
فدك: لا أنتي "وقامو يتهاوشون"
حنين: عززز الله ولدت ولاده مبكره من بناتك
سيف: فــــــــدك فدااااااء خلاص
فدك-فداء بصوت واحد: آثفين
سيف: يلا أعتذرو للماما وأخوكم
قامو يسلمون ع حنين ويبوسون راسها , فداء برجتها جلست ع بطن حنين ...
سيف: فدااااااااااءء لا تعورين الماما وأخوك
فداء باست بطن أمها واسها: آثفه أخويي وماما بعد أنا آثفه
حنين ضمت فداء: مقدر عليها هذ عجوز قريييح اللي يشوف هي الكبيره
سيف: تذكرني برانيوه أختي لمن كانت صغيره نفس الحياله والحركات
فداء: تيب ماما يلا حطي الغداء بابا جوعان
حنين-سيف ضحكو ع حيالة فداء: هههههههههههههههههه
سيف: والله وصرتي تتوسطين فيني مثل الرجال اللي يجلسون جنب الشيخ في المجلس ويآكلون الأكل اللي جنب الشيخ كله والناس ع بالهم الشيخ اللي ياكل
حنين: هههه بنتي هذي فيها عرق خفة دم ولقافه غير طبيعي
سيف: فداء خدت رجة رانيوه وفدك خدت هوءك , واللي في بطنك بياخد مغامراتي
حنين: ههههههه لا تكفى بس ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*هدى .. الدخيله في حياة حنين وسيف وحاولت كذا مره أنها تنتقم وتخرب حياتهم لكن حبهم كان فوق كل شي .. للأسف في ناس مثل هدى في مجتمعنا أستغلت كبر أمها وأبوها في السن وصارت تبيع شرفها في وسط بيتهم وتأكل أمها وأبوها من فلوس حرام .. لكن نهايتها أن فضيحتها ع كل لسان ومافي ولد يتزوج بنت مثلها فصارت هدى لعبه في يد اللي مايخافون ربهم أمثالها .. وأمها تسمع كلام الناس لكن ماتصدقهم ...
...
هدى وهي ترتجف: لالالا يما لاتخلينها تدخل
أم هدى ببراءه وع بالها أن صديقة هدى اللي جايه وهو أساساً ولد تعود يقول لأم هدى أنه صديقتها وتدخله غرفتها قالت: يايما البنت من زمان تنتظرك
هدى..ليه أتغلى كذا ولا كذا أنا تعبانه أقلاً أرفه عن نفسي شوي , قالت: خليها تركب لي الغرفه يما
: هلاااااااااا والله باللي تتغلي علينا
هدى ضحكت بمياعه: ههههههههههههه شدعوه بس يالحب النفسيه ماتساعد
: الحين نعدل لك النفسيه وأبو النفسيه
هدى: أول هات ماعندك
: الحين أوريك كل ماعندي "حملها وهدى مبسوطه خلى جسمه داخل البلكونه ويدينه اللي فيها هدى برى وهو ناوي يرميها من الطابق الثاني ...
هدى بخوف: أكيد أنت تمزح صح "هزته: نزلني
: مو أنا اللي وحده مثلك تسرق فلوسي وتاخدني كتسليه وأسكت
هدى..كذا ولا كذا راح أموت لكن مو أنا اللي أموت هالموته وأسكت له ولأشكاله ...
"بحركه منها الولد ماحط حساب لها حطت ثقلها كله ع يدينه لين ما طاح هو معاها من الطابق الثاني .. ماتو وهم غارقين في المعاصي .. ماتو شر موته .. مابقت غير فضيحتهم ع كل لسان لكنهم راحو والفضيحه والفاجعه صارت ع راس أهلهم .. فكو المجتمع منهم لكن فضيحتهم ع كل لسان لكن ربي مايضرب بعصا .. والله لا يجعل في مجتمعنا ناس أمثالهم ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*رانيه وراشد .. رانيه اللي رسمت الإبتسامه ع وجوهنا بضحكها وهبالها وكانت محبوبه عند الكل ولقافتها وصلتها لراشد وع قولها في مثلها المشهور (في اللقافه ثقافه) .. يمكن أحياناً تكون الصدف سبب في جمع قلبين مثل طيحتها في ملكة دانا ودراستها في جده .. ونسيت أقول لكم رانيه وراشد تزوجو وينتظرون ولي العهد ...
.
.
راشد: رغم أني أفتقدت أشياء كثيره من لمن كنت صغير لكن ربي ساعدني وقدرني أني أكون نفسي وأحقق نجاح وأساعد غيري .. وطموحي كان له دور كبير في نجاحي .. ورزقني ربي برانيه اللي عوضتني عن حنان الأم والأبو وقريب راح أصير أبو وراح أربي ولدي أحسن تربيه عشان يصير مثلي وأحسن مني ...
رانيه: لمن أشوف مكانتنا الإجتماعيه أنا وراشد أحمد ربي وفي نفس الوقت أنبسط أن أحنا أتفقنا وباللي نقدر عليه حققنا أكبر نجاح .. والحمل حيل متعبني الله يعينني ويعن راشد ع دلعي ^_^ ...
...
رانيه اللي كانت راجعه من ملكة ملاك وهي معصبه لأن سرقو جوالها ...
راشد وهو يتلثم بشماغه ع شكل رانيه وهي تدعي ع اللي سرقت جوالها كان شكلها يضحك , قال: خلااااص رانيوه مابتعيش المره ع دعواتك
رانيه: خليني أبرد قلبي .. عساها ياربي ماتضل عساها أنفلونزا الخنازير عساها تصدمها سياره ولا تلاقي لها أسعاف "ضربت راشد  ع فخده: وأنت مامنك فايده أدعي عليها معاي
راشد يستهبل: أنتظري بس أتوضأ تستجاب الدعوه أحسن
رانيه: والله فيني حره أمبى أعرف من اللي سرقت جوالي
راشد: لاتحرين نفسك أنتي حامل وبعدين جوال بداله ألف بكره رجعتي من الدوام أجيب لك معاي جوال
رانيه: أدري فيك مابتقصر .. بس منقهره كيف هذي سرقت جوالي لهدرجه مافيها ضمير لكن كله من العواين اللي تقول رانيه من خدت راشد وهي كل يوم جوال واللي تقول .....
راشد: الناس ماترحم يارانيه بس ولا يهمك راح آخد لك اللي أحسن منه
"دخلو غرفتهم ومانامو إلا يووووم خلصت رانيه دعواتها ع اللي سرقت جوالها .. شوي إلا يصحى راشد ع صوتها تبكي ...
راشد: بسم الله حبيبتي وش صاير لايكون عشان الجوال ؟
رانيه وهي تبكي: أحس نفسي مختنقه أبي أطلع
راشد وهو نعسان ويجبي قام بدل ملابسه وغسل ع السريع وطلع مع رانيه .. وصلو الكورنيش وقامو يمشون ...
رانيه أشرت ع كرسي فيه شباب: أبي أجلس ع هذاك الكرسي
راشد: أنجنيتي ماطاحت عينك إلا ع هذاك الكرسي ياكثر الكراسي كثراه في الكورنيش خل نجلس ع اللي جنبه
رانيه: مابي مابي أبي هذاك الكرسي روح قومهم
راشد أستسلم وقوم الشباب من الكرسي وجلسو هم شوي وقالت رانيه تعبت وتبي ترجع البيت ...-->>الله يعينه عليها وتولد بالسلامه يارب ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*فتحي ونهى .. يمكن ماتكلمنا عنهم كثير أو أغلبكم مايعرفونهم .. أذكركم أن فتحي ولد أم تركي اللي كان سكانه مرته .. ع رغم أنه هو الرجال إلا أن زوجته متحكمه فيه وحتى ع أهله وكان يحبها بغباء لدرجة أنه كسر خاطر أخته عبير عشان زوجته .. لكن رب العالمين أحياناً يبتلي الأنسان عشان يراجع تصرفاته وينتبه لنفسه فلمن الله عطاهم ولد معاق تحسنت علاقة نهى مع أهل زوجها وأنتبه فتحي من غفلته وأعتذر لأهله وصارت علاقته مثل ما المفروض تكون من زماان وقدرو هو ونهى يتفاهمون بشكل طبيعي ...
...
نهى: لا نتأخر ع موعد الولد
فتحي: إن شاء الله بس تصدقين نهى أحسه يوم عن يوم يتحسن بفضل الله
نهى أبتسمت: الحمد لله
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

*جاسر .. اللي كان الأخو اللي تتمناه كل أخت والولد اللي تتمناه كل أم اللي وقف في وجه الكل عشان أخته .. ولمن قرر يتزوج طلب في زوجته شي واحد (تحب أهله وأمه وأخته بذات) الله رزقه بالزوجه اللي تسعده وسبحان الله ع أنه ماتشرط إلا أنه أخد بنت تقول للقمر قوم وأنا أجلس مكانك يمكن تكون صدمه بالنسبه لكم أن جاسر تزووووج سديييييم ...
.
.
سديم: ع أني عشت حياتي صعبه وأمي وأبوي منفصلين ومات أبوي .. لكن جاسر عوضني عن كل اللي فقدته صار حياتي وروحي وعمري وحبيبي اللي ما أقدر أعيش بدونه ...
جاسر: عمري ماشفت ولا راح أشوف أنسانه بروعة سديم .. حبي لها أكبر من كل شي ...
...
سديم بدلع: جااااااسر جسووووري
جاسر طلع لها من وراء الباب وباسها في خدها: عيووونه قلبـــــه عمـــره
سديم بنفس نبرة الدلع: تقبل الله
جاسر: منا ومنك حياتي , كل عام وأنتي بخير
سديم: وأنت بخير
جاسر جهز محفظته بيعطيها عيديتها طلع من محفضته عديتها وقال: لحظه أول شي راح أعطي أمي
سديم أبتسمت: أكيد لو مافيك خير لجنتك ونارك مستحيل يكون فيك خير لي
جاسر ضمها بحنان: فديت الفاهمه
سديم وهي ع صدره: تصدق جاسر وجودي جنبك أغناني عن أشياااء كثيره .. كنت أسمع البنات يتكلمون عن أبوانهم في العيد وكل يوم .. لكن أنا ماكنت أشوف أبوي إلا يوم العيد .. السنه أبوي ميت ماجا عطاني عيديتي .. ما أتصل قال لي أستعدي بنطلع رحله .. الله يرحمك يابابا ...
جاسر ضمها: الله يرحمه حبيبتي .. أنتي عندك أم بالدنيا
سديم: وهذا اللي مخليني أعيش لليوم لأن أمي ماخده دور الأم والأب في حياتي .. حتى لمن مات أبوي ماتغير علي شي ماكنت أشوفه لكني ذكرته يوم العيد لأنه كان يذكرني في هاليوم بس ...
جاسر أبتسم: وأنا أذكرك في كل يوم
سديم: وأمي بعد
جاسر: سدوووووووووووم قمت أغار من عمتي لا أمنعك عنها
سديم: لا والله .. أنت تعرف أن أمي هي صديقتي وجنتي وناري و......................
جاسر قاطعها ببوسه: وأنا زوجك وحبيبك وكل حياتك
سديم ناظرته بغرور: ياوااااثق
جاسر: ليه مو من حقي أثق ؟
سديم وهي تحط راسها ع صدره وتمسح ع ظهره بيدينها: ياقلبي أكيد من حقك توثق
"بعد دقايق من اللي هم فيه نزلو يسلمون ع الأهل ويتغدون معاهم .. بعدها طلعو راحو عند إيمان يتعشون عندها .. بعد ماطلعو من عند إيمان جاسر أقنع سديم تسلم ع أهل أبوها أقلاً بس تسلم وهو ينتظرها بره"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*عبير .. البنت المتعلقه في أخوها اللي كان أخوها هو صديقها وحياتها كلها .. ع الرغم أن بنت أختها تزوجت قبلها وهي أصغر منها لكن صدرها كان رحب وسبحان الله .. الله عطاها الزوج اللي تتمناه كل بنت ع دين وخلق ومال وجمال يمكن عرفتوه هو عبد الله صديق راشد ...
*عبد الله .. الولد الطيب اللي الكل يحبه فقد زوجته وتأزمت نفسيته وجلس 3سنوات بدون زواج ويمكن مال شوي من الفراغ اللي في قلبه بس كان عنده الأخو والصديق اللي ينصحه ومايرضى له يروح بهالطريق وساعده .. إلى أن الله أراد وزقه ببنت ولا كل البنات (عبير) يمكن لقى صعوبه أنه ينسى خطيبته الله يرحمها وكان ينادي (عبير) في بداية خطوبتهم (سجود) لكن عبير بطيبة قلبها قدرت تكسبه وتخليه مايشوف غيرها ويذكر سجود بالخير ويدعي لها بالرحمه ويعيش أيام حياته مبسوط مع زوجته ومايشوف غيرها ...
...
عبير ودبتها قدامها أستقبلت عبد الله اللي توه جاي من المسجد ...
عبد الله: تسلم لي الغاليه , عيدك مبارك
عبير: من العايدين ياقلبي
عبد الله: هاا أخبارك اليوم ؟
عبير: الحمد لله , تأخرت حبيبي
عبد الله: شسوي عيد وزحمه والشيخ طول في الصلاه وبعدها قرأ أدعيه وأستحيت أطلع من المسجد
عبير: في ميزان أعمالك ياربي , كان نفسي أروح معك قسم النساء لكن سلّم وأنا بدبتي
عبد الله: ههههههه , ترى أتصلو علي ينتظروننا ع الغداء
عبير: وأنا جاهزه بس كنت أنتظرك
عبد الله وهو واقف عند المرايا ينتظرها تخلص: طيب لا تطولين
عبير فاجئت عبد الله ركبت فوق الكرسي اللي قبال التسريحه لين ماوصلت مستوى راس عبد الله وهي تعدل شماغه ...
عبد الله ماتحمل شكلها: هههههههههههههههه عبور أعقلي ههههه عبور لا تطيحين
عبير مسويه نفسها جديه: يلا عاد أوقف مثل الناس لا يخترب شماغك شوي وبخلص
عبد الله: لاتطيحين هههه عبيرووووه مو بايع عمر ولدي
عبير مسويه نفسها سوبر مان تبي تنط وتعرقلت عبد الله مسكها ...
عبد الله: شفتي أنك دبه لو بعدت عنك شوي كان طحتي .. مو صااحيه
عبير: شسوي متعوده ع نفسي رشيقه وجسمي خفيف بس ولدك الله يهديه ع الله بس يرجع جسمي
عبد الله: يارب "قال بسرعه وهو يجلسها ع الكنبه: شوي شوي واجي عبوره مو تتحركين
عبير وهي متروعه: طيب
عبد الله جاب باقة ورد وهو ينفخ من الركض طوالي حطها عند أنف عبير وهو يحركها ...
عبير: عبوووودي بعدها عني
عبد الله برومنسيه: خليها تاخد عبيرها منك
صحاهم من اللي هم فيه صوت الجوال , رد عبد الله وهو منقهر عشان الجوال خرب عليهم الجو: ياخي ماتقدر تفك الناس من خشتك ؟
راشد: هههههههههههههههههههه الظاهر أني متصل في وقت غلط
عبد الله: زين أنك عرفت , أخلص علينا وش تبي
راشد يناقره: كيفك عبووور
عبير اللي تسمعه لأن عبد الله حاط الجوال سبيكر: بخير الحمد لله كيفك وكيف بنت أختي ؟
راشد يناقرها: قلنا عبود أنتي وش دخل خشتك توني مكتشف أن أسمك عبود
عبد الله: ولا حد يزعل مرتي هو فرق حرف واحد
راشد: لا إله إلا الله حتى التدليع يسمعونه مثل بعض حتى الحروف ماقامو يفرقون بينها
عبد الله ضم عبير: لأننا مخلوقين لبعض أنا عبد الله عبود وزوجتي عبير عبوور
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*وافي .. الشاب الطموح اللي يحب دارسته يمكن لاحظت شي في الشباب أنهم يبون حوريه من الجنه ويتشرطون لمن يقررون أنهم يتزوجون ويتعبون أهلهم وهم يدورون لهم عروسه .. لكنه تزوج بنت أقتنع بجمالها وعاش معاها حياه سعيده .. رغم أن مو الكل يحسها بالجمال اللي طلبه وافي لكن سبحان الله هالشي من رب العالمين أنه يوفق بين القلوب ويخلي الزوجه في عيون زوجها غير كل البنات والزوجه بعد تشوف زوجها غير عن كل الأولاد ...
.
.
وافي: قوه حبيبتي
رجاء بتعب: يقويك
وافي جلس جنبها: وش فيك ؟
رجاء: مدري مو قادره أقوم من ع السرير من صحيت أحس بصداع فضييييييييع وحايمه كبدي مو قادره آكل شي
وافي: قومي قومي نروح المستشفى
رجاء تدلعت شوي في النهايه أقنعها وافي وراحو للمستشفى ...
الطبيبه طفشتهم تسأل: طيب ممكن يكون في حمل
وافي: يادكتوره تونا متزوجين ماصار لنا شهر
الطبيبه: نشوف ماراح يضرنا شي تحصل كثير
رجاء: لالا أنا متأكده أني مو حامل بس تعب
الطبيبه: يمكن تكونين حامل من الخطوبه
وافي رفع صبعه في وجه الدكتوره: والله والله ماسوينا شي
رجاء ضحكت ع أنفعال وافي وكأنه بزر في الروضه يبي يقول إجابته: هههههههههههههههه
الدكتوره: هههههه , براحتكم لكن بعض الأدويه تأثر ع الحمل
وافي: حمل وحمل قلنا لك مافيه حمل
في النهايه حطو ع رجاء مغدي وكالعاده عطوها وصفات .. ركب وافي السياره وفي يده كيس الأدويه .. قال: صرتي زينه حبيبتي
رجاء تستهبل: لا لسه أنا رجاء
وافي قرصها في أنفها: هههههههههههه دلوعه
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*حور .. من صغرها كانت صاحبة ملاك ولليوم أحلى صداقه أن الصديقات يكونون قلبين بنبض واحد .. رغم أن ملاك أنحرفت شوي إلا أن حور قدرت تحافظ ع نفسها مع أن صديقة روحها ملاك أنحرفت شوي لكن فرحت لصديقتها من كل قلبها لمن أنحلت مشكلتها وقدرو أهلها يحلون الموضوع قبل يكبر الموضوع .. والله حقق أمنيتهم اللي كانو يتمنونها بهبال أنهم يسكنون في بيت واحد وياخدون توائم أو أثنين يقربون لبعض .. ملاك تزوجت وائل أخو رانيه وحور تزوجت ولد خالته محمد وصارو في بيت واحد ملاك في الطابق الأول وحور في الطابق الثاني ...
.
.
حور نزلت شقة ملاك: قوووه مليك
ملاك: يقويك , وين حمودك عنك ؟
حور: ع قلبي هو تعباااان
ملاك: صدقتيه أنتي أكيد يتدلع عليك وأنتي مصدقته
حور: هههههههههههه يالدبه عن جد تعبان تونا راجعين من المستشفى
ملاك: أوووب أووب كل هذا ووائل مايعرف !!
حور: أنا الحمد لله توني تطمنت أنكم عايشين يتهيأ لي حمودي مامرض إلا من محاتاته لكم .. ميتييييييييييين مانسمع لكم ولا صوت ولا نفس
ملاك: ياخي عرسان جدد عندهم أمور لازم يخلصونهم
حور ضربتها ع ظهرها: دبببببببه وخري عني بس بروح لحمودي أبرك لي من مقابل وجهك
ملاك: مررررررره عندي وؤلي القمر وش لي بالنجوم !!
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*أنهار .. البنت المجده اللي كانت موفقه بين دراستها وهوايتها وشغلها في مشغل أمها .. حنونه ع أهلها وحبوبه وحركيه حياتها كلها شغل .. الصدفه جمعتها بموسى في سفرهم رغم أنهم ماحبو بعض قبل الخطوبه ويمكن مافكرو في بعض لكن الله كاتبنهم لبعض .. وأبشركم ترى أنهار حامل ومتنسيه ع موسى من تشوفه تقلب كبدها-->>مسكين ياموسى .. هو ينام في بيتهم وهي تنام في شقتها ...
...
موسى كالعاده أشتاق لأنهار وسوى مغامره وراح شقتها: أحم أحم أنهااري 
أنهار اللي كانت جالسه ع الكنبه شافته وأستفرغت كل اللي في بطنها: أطلــــــع برى موسى حرام عليك
موسى طلع وتسند ع الجدار: الله يعينني بس لين ماتولدين "ناداها من وراء الباب كالعاده: كيفك ؟
أنهار: الحمد لله بس يرحم والديك لا تدخل مدري وش ماكل أنت
موسى"شنو اللي وش ماكل توني مفرك أسناني" قال يجاريها ويتطنز ع حضه: ماكل ثوم طال عمرك
أنهار: أيه أنا قلت مره مره الريحه لاتطاق روح فرك أسنانك
موسى تنهد: إن شاء الله
"وتمو ع هالحال لين ماولدت أنهار بالسلامه ورجعت المياه لمجاريها^_^"
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
*سمانه وخالد .. سمانه اللي فقدت أمها من صغرها وعاشت في عند مرت أبوها وكانت حياتها ضرب وأهانات وشتايم وكانت تعيش في بيت مايشجعها ع أنها تكون بنت مؤدبه وشاطره ومؤمنه وتخاف ربها كانت تعيش بين أخت منحرفه وأخو خمار ومنحرف لكن سبحان الله , الله ماضيعها .. لقت لها اللي ينصحها وقدرت تتفوق في دراستها .. والصدفه جمعتها بإنسان ولو أنه مايعرفها أشتغل بفلوسها وكون نفسه وفي النهايه تزوجاها بصدفه ماكانت تخطر ع بال حد .. ورغم الصعوبات والمشاكل اللي مرو فيها سمانه وخالد وأبرزها عدم رضا أهل خالد بسمانه وتأخر سمانه في الحمل وكلام الناس إلا أن قدرو يتغلبون ع كل الصعوبات ...
...
خالد قبل يروح العمل راح يبوس بنوتته الصغنونه اللي توها في اللفه: بابا أنا بروح العمل أجيب لك ريال لا تتعبين ماما"الصغنونه قامت تطلع أصوات وتناغي ببراءة الطفوله"
سمانه: خلودي خلودي شوفها تضحك
خالد جلس جنب سمانه وهم يلعبون مع الصغنونه: قمر سمسوم طالعه عليك
سمانه أبتسمت رغم الصعوبات والآلام اللي قاستها في الحمل والولاده إلا أن سعادتها ماتنوصف عشانها قدرت تسعد خالد ...
خالد: يلا حبيبتي أنا رايح الدوام توصيني بشيء؟
سمانه: سلامتك يالغالي دير بالك ع نفسك وأنتبه للطريق
خالد وهو يسمع نصايحها أشر ع عيونه: من عيوووني وأنتي ديري بالك ع نفسك والصغنونه
سمانه..بعد ما طلع خالد ضميت بنتي لصدري عسى ربي يخليهم لي ولا يحرمني منهم هي وأبوها وأخوها ...
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

*شهد وبسام .. حبيت أناقش موضوع فك الخطبه .. ممكن العصبيه وعدم التفكير في عواقبها يفقدك أنسان غالي يمكن يرجع لك ويمكن يروح عنك بدون لا تعتذر له ولا تودعه .. شهد اللي عاشت مع مرت أبوها الطيبه لدرجة السذاجه وكانت سبب لإنحراف بناتها بدون لاتفكر بعواقب طيبتها وتساهلها مع بناتها وهم مراهقات .. شهد رغم أنها أنخطبت صغيره لكن كانت الخطوبه أنقاد لها من الإنحراف وراء خواتها ع الظروف اللي مرت بها وفك خطبتها بسبب غلطة أختها .. يمكن هالشي الكل تضايق وزعل عشانه لكن هالشي زيد إيمان شهد وقربها من ربها أكثر .. بعد رجعة شهد لزوجها والحاله النفسيه اللي صابتها وكرهها للحياه بإرادة بسام وتمسكه في شهد قدر يبني معاها حياه سعيد ويفتح معاها صفحه جديده وينسيها كل اللي شافته من مر في حياتها ...
...
بسام..كنت أسوق السياره مثل مجنون وأقطع الإشارات كان بودي حد يوقفني يقول لي ليه تقطع الإشارات .. كنت أبي أصرخ أقول للعالم كله مرتي بتولد أنا بعد ساعات راح أصير أبو وحبيبتي وزوجتي راح تصير أم ...
,’بالإراده نهدم المستحيل,’
:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
راح يوحشوني شخصياتي .. راح يوحشني فيصل وجرئته-->>جب لاتعطيك رزان كف ع عينك .. ورانيه وهبالها وصراخها .. وهنادي وخفة دمها .. وراشد وحبه لشغله .. وعبير وجاسر ومناقرهم مع أم تركي .. والثلاثي المرح اللي في المجمع السكاني رؤى-ريهام-هناي وعروستهم الجديده رانيه اللي كلمت شلتهم وصارو رباعي راح توحشني سهراتهم .. والبنات وحفلاتهم وأسفارهم .. غلا السي أن أن ووكالة الأنباء تبعها .. عهد وفهد وهدوئهم ورومنسيتهم .. رزان وسوالفها وقت حملها .. نسيم وناسا وتجسس ملاك عليهم ههههه ياحليلهم ينعدون من الأبطال .. ملاك وحور وخططهم بعد زواجهم .. راح يوحشوني اللي تابعوني وشجعوني وراح توحشني تعليقاتهم ...
واللي ماذكرتهم يسمحون لي بس دموعي طاحت يعز علي فراقكم ...
أنا يالــي ذايــب فــي هـواهـم.. ~
روحـي مـاتـتـحـمـــل جفـاهـم.. ~
عينـي مـاتـغـمـــــض بـلاهــم.. ~
روحــي مــاتـهــــوى سواهـم.. ~
أنـكتـــب في أسمـــي غلاهـم.. ~
قلمي تعب من وصـف حلاهـم.. ~
الله لا يـحـرمـنـــــــي منهـــم.. ~
:
*
:
*
:
*
شبكة الناصره الثقافيه ..
.
.
.
.:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

السلآم عليكم ..
أول شي لن أنساكم ..
*سفيرة الأحلام*
أول وحده ردت علي في أول بارت نزلته وهي بالأساس اللي أقنعتني أنزل روايتي لأني بالبدايه ماكنت متشجعه ..
*أعشق أبي*(الطماعه) ههه أمزح
طلبت مني بارتين وعلى ما أعتقد للحين ماخلصت قراءه
*مجنونه وحلوه*
معاي من أول مانزلت الروايه للنهايه شكر خاص لهاا ..
*أميرة الشوق*
مع سفيره طبعاً هم الثنتين اللي أقنعوني وسوو لي محضر وتهزيء عشاني مارضيت أنزل الروايه وطبعاً وعدتني أميره بتعليق ع كل شخصيه~>أنتظر تعليقك
*أحلى ماخلق ربي*
عندي أحساس يقول أنها تقرب لمجنونه وحلوه ههه يعطيها العافيه تابعت معانا
*حلم لطيف*
لها عوده وبانتظارهاا
*snek*
.
.
أشكركم جميعاً وسوري إذا في حد ما ذكرته ...
~..~..~..~
بالنسبه لروايتي ..
طبعاً هذي مو أول مره أكتب روايه لكن أول مره تصير عندي الجرئه وأنزل .. الروايه اللي كتبتها قبل كذا كانت بنفس العنوان (ذايب في هواهم) كانت جداً بسيطه ونفس الشخصيات بس محدودين ماعجبتني بالمره بصرآحه .. قررت مره ثانيه أكتب روايتي بنفس العنوان كتبت26جزء وصحيت من النوم يوم ثاني لقيت أخوي المتفرغ مفرمت الكومبيوتر [[أحباط]] .. تحبطت عن جد وخلاص قلت ماراح أكتب روايه وتأزمت لكن صديقتي قالت لي فكرتك مره حلوه وحرام عندك موهبه وكذاا ~>هذره طويله لين ما أقتنعت .. بعدين قلت لسفيرة الأحلام وأميرة الشوق أني كتبت روايه ومانزلتها ودلوني ع شبكة الناصره يعطيهم العافيه وأصرو أني أنزل الروايه .. في النهايه نزلتها ^_^ ...
بالنسبه لأشياء داخل الروايه (اللهجه)
اللهجه كانت سعوديه ماتدل ع منطقتنا لأن أساساً الكلام عندنا أختلط من المدارس والجامعات كلامنا صار كوكتيل فحبيت أوحد اللهجه مو لشيء ثاني بس والله والله أعتز ولي كل الفخر بلهجتنا .. وكلامي بعد كوكيتل بس لازم يكون مصلصل وأنعرف أني من البلد هع ...
شي ثاني ..
ماحبيت أدخل في المذاهب وهالأشياء بذات أنها أول روايه لي وحيبت أنشر الروايه بين أهلي وناسي أو بالآحرى ناس من منطقتنا ...
.
.
.
يعطيكم العافيه جميعاً
ونلتقى  في روايه ثانيه لكن الصيف الجاي إذا ربي أراد ...

وأي سؤال عندكم أو أي أحد نسيت أتكلم عنه قولو لي هع

تحياتي القلبيه لكم:: .:دانهـ العشآق22:.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

واااااااااو البااااارت ولا احلى...
احلى ماخلق ربي..
عندي أحساس يقول أنها تقرب لمجنونه وحلوه ؟؟
{ايه اقرب لها تصير بنت عمي..}

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

داااااانهـ العشااااااق 
يسلمووووووووووو عالرواااااااااااية 
ننتظر الروااااااية الجايه.........ْ

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

هلآوي والله خيتووو ]]مجنونة وحلوة[[ ..

متابعتك الأروع غناتي ..

لاعدمناك يارب ..~

وأنا في الإحسآس محد يجيبني طالعه ع رانيوه ~>متأثره الأخت خخخ

الله خليكم لبعض ويعطيكم العافيه ع المتابعه 

///

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

هلآوي وغلآ فيك ]]أحلى ماخلق ربي[[

يسلمك ربي ..

عوافي ع المتابعه ويعطيك العافيه ..

والروايه الجايه أفكر أكتب روايه وأنزلها الصيف الجاي إن شاء الله ..

لا عدمنآك يارب 

///

----------


## اعشق ابي

ههههههههههه يا حليلك 
اي والله طماعة طلبت البارتن بعدين حسيتك تكتبيهم سريع ما حبيت ارد 
حبيت اخلصها 
بصراحة رواية قمة في الابداع 
بس في شي احس الاسماء مافي باهل البيت والصلوات على محمد قليله وكلمة يا علي ما نورت الرواية 
بس بجد عجبتني عندك حس ابداع مرهف 
انتمنى من كل قلبي توواصلين مسيتك في الكتابة 
اي صح غلوي كم صار عمرها وشخبارها 
اسعدتني روايتك صحيح اني بس  يجي موقف يصيح استهبل ولا احس فيه بس كانت الرواية فيها جزء كبير من الحزن 
ويالله باااي واصلينا بجديدك
ولا تزعلي مني الي على قلبي على لساني

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

هههههههههه
هلآوي والله وغلآ ]]أعشق أبي[[
أيه توقعت أصلاً مافي حد مداه يرد لأني كاتبه الروايه من زمااان ومراجعتها صرت أنزل البارتات بسرعه ع حسب اللي يخلص قبل هع ..~
تسلمي غناتي كلك ذووووق ..~
الأسماء هذول صاحباتي كل وحده جابت لي أسم بنتها واللي حامل وتدور لها أسماء وأتحفتني بالأسماء اللي حصلت عليهم ع قول أم شوق يعني تحس الأسماء شي مختلف بس كنت حالفه مابي أسم ساره في الروايه أحس نص الروايات البطله يكون أسمها ساره !!

صح أنبني ضميري أني طاوعت صاحبتي في هالشي قالت لي خلي أشياء اللي من جماعتنا يفهموها بحيث أنها ماتتدخل في المذاهب وكذا مع أن الصلآة على محمد وآل محمد وكلمة ياعلي دائماً ع لساني وكل من يقرأ الروايه يصلي ع محمد وآل محمد وينادي علي حلآل المشاااكل ..~
تسلمي تسلمي غناااتي ..~
غلوووووي تسلم عليك هذاكي مسويه قصة حب مع الوليد أخو حور وحنين وأنهار وصار عمرها 10 سنوات وأحلوت وصارت تشبه رزااان ~>قلت إذا نسيت حد ذكروني وبقول لكم نهايته
وأنا كمانتو أسعدني مرورك يالغلآآ ..~
إذا جا موقف يصيح أني أصيح وياهم خخخ .. بس حلووو تعالي أستهبلي ويايي ~>الأخت صايره أم دميعه أقل شي يبكيهااا ..~
تصدقي ماحسيت للجزء الكبير من الحزن حسيت أن كلها ع بعضها صايره الأحداث مسخره وطناز بس لاتخلو من الحزن يمكن إذا قرأتها مره أخرى أحس للجزء الكبير من الحزن فيهااا ..~
إن شاء الله ماراح أبخل باللي أقدر عليه .. ومره ثانيه إذا بنزل روايه باحاول أنزلها في بداية الإجازه عشان ما يصير ضغط مع أني توني الأمس مبديه دراستي بس عشان اللي يدرسون ..~
شدعوووه ما أزعل وأعرفي أن الحال من بعضه واللي في قلبي ع لساني وهذا أحسن شي ماحب المجاملات .. وبعدين كل تعليقاتك بتفيدني في روايتي الجايه عشان تصير أحسن ^^
يعطيك العافيه غلآتو
///

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
قصه في قمة الروووووووعه 
عجبتني بقووووه
بس موت مريم احس ماله داعي
وعندي شي بعد ...
كيف هم في السعوديه وجوازات بعد!!!
بس في النهايه قصه روووعه بكل معنى الكلمه

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
يلا نبغى شي جديد منك...
ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـ
دمتي بود.

حوائج مقضيه بحق الزهراء

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
]]دمعة طفله يتيمه[[
تسلمي غناتي مرورك اللي عجبني بقوه ^^ ..~
موت مريم هذي فكرة صاحبتي الشريره حتى أنا لآخر لحظه متردده أكتبه أو لأ بس يلا هذا قضاء الله وقدره ~>مصدقه الأخت ..~
يؤؤؤؤه شكلي خرفت بس ما أذكر يعني أني كتبت جوازات متى ؟! ~>مفهيه ..~
تسلمي غناتي ع التشجيع والدعوات الروووعه ..~
وإن شاء الله أتحفكم بالجديد إذا الله أحيانا ..~
وربي يقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها ..~
لا عدمنآآك غلآتو ..~
///

----------


## اعشق ابي

يالله عجل نننتظر الرواية الجديدة

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

إن شاء الله الصيف الجآي ويكون أول رد منك يالغلآ ^^

----------


## روائع القصص

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااو


رواية تجنن

تخبل وانشاء الله اكملهاا بعد ما اطبعهاا خخخخ ..


نوووودتي

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

]]روائع القصص[[

أنتي اللي تجننين قلبووو ..~

عسى بس تعجبكـ عقب ماتخلصيهآآ ..~

لاهنتي ..~

..~

~..

----------

ميشو1 (06-06-2011)

----------


## عاشقة العسكري

تسلمين الغاليه على الروايه الرائعه .........

وه فديتج...

ابداع ما شاء الله .....

بانتظار جديدك...

----------

ميشو1 (06-06-2011)

----------


## ميشو1

مشكور ترجين الصدق ماقصيرت

----------

